# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Αλόγιστη χρήση INTERNET

## nanas

Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html

----------


## hemlock

Το νημα με το traffic shaping στην HOL το εχεις ψαξει?
Ψαχτο και αν πιστεψεις οτι θα παρεις λογικες απαντησεις σε αυτο το ερωτημα σου θα... :Wink:

----------


## xena

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


Άκου φίλε βάζω ADSL γιατί θέλω να κατεβάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο το κατάλαβες....... :Evil:

----------


## nanas

> Άκου φίλε βάζω ADSL γιατί θέλω να κατεβάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο το κατάλαβες.......


αν ανακάλυψες το ιντερνετ τώρα δικαιολογήσε. πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι άλλο το 24/7 και άλλο το κατεβάζω 5 γιγα την ημέρα μπουκώνοντας ένα κοινόχρηστό δίκτυο, το οποίο και έχει σχεδιαστεί για κοινόχηστο και κυρίως το πληρώνεις για κοινόχρηστο.
είναι σα να αφήνεις τη βρύση όλη μέρα ανοιχτή και τελικά να εξαντληθεί το νερό- τότε θα διψάσουν και οι γείτονες που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα αλλά και εσύ ο ίδιος.
Φιλοσόφησέ το λίγο περισσότερο και ελπίζω να καταλάβεις....

----------


## hemlock

> αν ανακάλυψες το ιντερνετ τώρα δικαιολογήσε. πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι άλλο το 24/7 και άλλο το κατεβάζω 5 γιγα την ημέρα μπουκώνοντας ένα κοινόχρηστό δίκτυο, το οποίο και έχει σχεδιαστεί για κοινόχηστο και κυρίως το πληρώνεις για κοινόχρηστο.
> είναι σα να αφήνεις τη βρύση όλη μέρα ανοιχτή και τελικά να εξαντληθεί το νερό- τότε θα διψάσουν και οι γείτονες που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα αλλά και εσύ ο ίδιος.
> Φιλοσόφησέ το λίγο περισσότερο και ελπίζω να καταλάβεις....


Βρε ψαξε το νημα που σου λεω...Αν δεν πεσεις απο την καρεκλα απο τα γελια τυχερος θα εισαι...

----------


## manoulamou

Το θεμα ειναι οτι με το υπαρχον *τελειως ανεπαρκες* bandwith
και την επιεικως ελλειπη υποδομη απο ΟΤΕ
(να μην μιλησουμε για εναλλακτικους που δεν λενε να ενηλικιωθουν)
το να κατεβαζει κανεις αβερτα 24/7 στις μικρο-μεσαιες ονομαστικες ταχυτητες
και να διαμαρτυρεται στο καπακι για τα χαλια μας ειναι σχημα μαλλον οξυμωρον!
Ενταξει ειπαμε adsl ομως δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας σε αυτη την χωρα...
Υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι,  εαν το θελει επαγγελματικα :Wink: 
Αληθεια στο εξωτερικο με την μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια, πως το εχουν ρυθμισει το ζητημα;;;

----------


## Blackened

Αγαπητέ φίλε nanas, θα διαφωνήσω με τον xena, αλλά από την άλλη έχει ένα δίκιο.
Το τι θα κάνει με την σύνδεση που πληρώνει, είναι δικό του θέμα και μόνο. Από 'κει και πέρα, το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις ενδεχομένως να μην έχει να κάνει με τους torrentάκιδες, αλλά με τους ριμαδοproviders και τις χάλια συνδέσεις που μας παρέχουν. Γιατί και πριν τα torrent πάλι χάλια ήταν οι συνδέσεις μας  :RTFM:  
Μήπως λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς αλλαγή provider  :Thinking:  ; Λέω, μήπως;

----------


## sdikr

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι με το υπαρχον *τελειως ανεπαρκες* bandwith
> και την επιεικως ελλειπη υποδομη απο ΟΤΕ
> (να μην μιλησουμε για εναλλακτικους που δεν λενε να ενηλικιωθουν)
> το να κατεβαζει κανεις αβερτα 24/7 στις μικρο-μεσαιες ονομαστικες ταχυτητες
> και να διαμαρτυρεται στο καπακι για τα χαλια μας ειναι σχημα μαλλον οξυμωρον!
> Ενταξει ειπαμε adsl ομως δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας σε αυτη την χωρα...
> Υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι,  εαν το θελει επαγγελματικα
> Αληθεια στο εξωτερικο με την μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια, πως το εχουν ρυθμισει το ζητημα;;;



Εκεί που ακόμα έχουν μικρές ταχυτήτες  έχουν cap, fair use policy, σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες έχουν πχ  cap μέχρι τα 30gb  και μετά υποβάθμισή γραμμής στα 128/64 
Σε αλλές χώρες με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες  (τα 24  κλπ)  έχουν μικρό Up,  οπότε εκεί ο χρήστης απο μόνος του κάνει ενά ποιο σωστό down/up  ( εεε πρέπει να έχεις και ένα ratio)
Και φυσικά εκεί έχει και η κουτσή μαρία  dsl   που το βάζει για να βλέπει πχ την συντάγη της βέφας  :Wink: 




> Αγαπητέ φίλε nanas, θα διαφωνήσω με τον xena, αλλά από την άλλη έχει ένα δίκιο.
> Το τι θα κάνει με την σύνδεση που πληρώνει, είναι δικό του θέμα και μόνο. Από 'κει και πέρα, το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις ενδεχομένως να μην έχει να κάνει με τους torrentάκιδες, αλλά με τους ριμαδοproviders και τις χάλια συνδέσεις που μας παρέχουν. Γιατί και πριν τα torrent πάλι χάλια ήταν οι συνδέσεις μας  
> Μήπως λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς αλλαγή provider  ; Λέω, μήπως;


Σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχουν  διαφορά είδη γραμμων,    φθηνές με cap,  μέτριες με  fair use,  και premium  με 1:1   και unlimited  που στην χονδρίκη   το δίνει πχ  κοντά στις 300 λίρες  :Razz:

----------


## l_satsok

στις πολλες τηλεφωνικες συνομιλιες που ειχα με οτενετ αλλα και οτε αναφερθηκε και η πιθανοτητα καποιου traffic shaping,οι ανθρωποι ηταν απολυτως ειλικρινεις μαζι μου.
αυτο αποκλειεται να γινει μου ειπαν τουλαχιστον για 2-3 χρονια ακομη,δεν το εχουν καν συζητησει,
θα παραμεινει οπως ειναι τωρα flat rate,ετσι ειναι η πολιτικη τους και αποσκοπει στην προσελκυση
οσο γινεται περισσοτερων χρηστων.
δε νομιζω οτι και οι εναλλακτικοι σκεφτονται διαφορετικα.

οσον αφορα τους χρηστες που μπορουν να καταλαβουν δυο πραγματα αυτοι κανουν και καποια πιο λογικη χρηση του δικτυου,αυτοι που δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα ειναι ασκοπο να προσπαθει καποιος να τους πεισει.
για παραδειγμα ποσοι καταλαβαινουν οτι αν ειχαν παραμεινει οι ταχυτητες χωρις τους διπλασιασμους δεν θα ειχε σχεδον κανεις προβλημα;;οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα γι αυτον να ειχε 900kbps ολη μερα αντι του τωρινου 400kbps επι 20 ωρες συν 1500kbps για 3,4 ωρες;
traffic shaping λοιπον δεν γινεται,τωρα αν περιμενετε να δεχτει να θυσιασει ο ελληνας εστω και 1 kbyte για το κοινο καλο ειστε πολυ γελασμενοι.

οσον αφορα το που οφειλεται το προβλημα του καθενος αυτο το γνωριζει ο καθενας αναλογα με την περιπτωση του.
και συνηθως οφειλεται σε πανω απο ενα παραγοντες.
στην περιπτωση μου για παραδειγμα ναι φταιει ο οτε με το μικρο bandwidth που δινει εδω αλλα φταινε και οι τορεντακηδες,
γιατι οταν δεν κατεβαζουν αυτοι εχω παλι προβλημα αλλα βρισκομαι στα 1000-1200 kbps και καπως τρωγεται η κατασταση αφου 
υπαρχουν και 100-150pps,αλλα οταν αρχιζουν τα π2π πεφτω στα 300kbps και το χειροτερο αυτη η κατασταση υπαρχει ολο το 24ωρο
και γινεται χειροτερη μετα τις 12 τα μεσανυχτα και καθ ολη τη διαρκεια της νυχτας.
πως αλλιως δηλαδη μπουκωνει το δικτυο μετα τα μεσανυχτα αν δεν φταινε οι τορρεντακηδες;;;;

----------


## Jazzer

Είμαι +++ σε fair policy use. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν το σύμπαν 365 μέρες το χρόνο, 24 ώρες την ημέρα, με γειά τους με χαρά τους. Προσωπικά είμαι διατεθειμένος να αποδεχθώ ογκοχρέωση, αν όντως αυτό πρόκειται να βελτιώσει τις ταχύτητες, ώστε να μη σερνόμαστε όλοι παρέα.

----------


## nanas

> Είμαι +++ σε fair policy use. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν το σύμπαν 365 μέρες το χρόνο, 24 ώρες την ημέρα, με γειά τους με χαρά τους. Προσωπικά είμαι διατεθειμένος να αποδεχθώ ογκοχρέωση, αν όντως αυτό πρόκειται να βελτιώσει τις ταχύτητες, ώστε να μη σερνόμαστε όλοι παρέα.


εντάξει δεν χρειάζεται και ογκοχρέωση 5 γιγα το μήνα π.χ.
αλλά για ελλάδα ένα καπ 1-2 γιγα την ημέρα και μετά επιπλέον χρέωση νομίζω ότι θα έσωζε την κατάσταση και από τη μεριά των καταναλωτών και από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ.
ο παραπάνω περιοριμός μόνο εύλογος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί.

----------


## Anarki

Το παραπάνω δεν είναι λογικό γιατί εγω πχ μπορεί να κάνω φυσιολογική χρήση 29 μέρες του μήνα (surfing, mails κτλ) και την 30η να θέλω να κατεβάσω την DVD έκδοση του Ubuntu ας πούμε που είναι 4Gb, γιατί να χρεωθώ για τη μια μέρα που έκανα ένα μεγάλο download όταν τις υπόλοιπες 29 κάνω ελάχιστη χρήση ουσιαστικά και δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν;

----------


## apostolt

Σορρυ nanas αλλα εσυ εχεις προβλημα με τα 2mbit και δεν περνεις full ταχυτητα και θελεις να μπει cap δεν καταλαβα?

----------


## somafree

"Αλόγιστη χρήση ιντερνετ";;; Τί 'ν' αυτό ρε παιδιά; πλάκα κάνετε; :Thumb down:  
(Αυτο θα πει να στραμπουλαμε τη γλωσσα για να την κανουμε οπως μας βολεύει)

Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι νερό να εχει πεσει λειψυδρία, δεν ειναι πεπερασμενη μορφή ενεργειας σαν το πετρελαιο . 

Σε λιγο θα μας πειτε να βαλουμε DRM και στα MP3 γιατι οι χρηστες κανουν *"αλογιστη χρηση μουσικής" !!!!!* :ROFL:  

 Μου φαινεται αδιανοτητο καποιοι να υποστηρίζουν το καπ απο τον ΟΤΕ, σχεδον να το απαιτουν κιολας...(Εκτος κι αν ειναι βαλτοί) Ας αναζητήσουμε ευθύνες εκεί που υπάρχουν, όχι στους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν. Αλλωστε γι αυτό πληρωσαν. Και στο κατω κατω εσυ που δεν κατεβάζεις και εισαι κουλ, γιατι παραπονιεσαι, κολλας στο σερφάρισμα; :Razz:

----------


## apostolt

> Και στο κατω κατω εσυ που δεν κατεβάζεις και εισαι κουλ, γιατι παραπονιεσαι, κολλας στο σερφάρισμα;



Αυτο ρωταω και εγω  δηλαδη τι ,σου κολλαει το σερφ??

----------


## jdm

καλα αντι να κατσουn οι provider να βελτιωσουν της ταχυτητες καθεστε και λετε για αλογιστη χρηση .. ενω ειμαστε ακομα πολυ πισω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! το 1 και 2 mbit για ταχυτητα δεν ειναι τιποτα! τι αλογιστη να χρηση να γινει?!! η νομιζετε οτι δεν τα πληρωνετε με το παραπανω...? η αμα κοψουν απο εμενα θα παει στον αλλον? :ROFL:   μετα να δεις αναβαθμισης καθε ποτε θα κανουν!!!....
να κατσουν οι provider  να μεγαλωσουν τα μηχανημα τα τους να εχουμε καλυτερη ταχυτητα αλλα οχι και με 1 μβιτ να μου πουνε οτι θα κατεβαζω πχ 2 gb  το μηνα!!

----------


## l_satsok

> Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι νερό να εχει πεσει λειψυδρία, δεν ειναι πεπερασμενη μορφή ενεργειας σαν το πετρελαιο


και ομως ειναι,το bandwidth ειναι περιορισμενο,και οταν τραβανε ολοι μαζι τελειωνει.
τωρα ο καθενας καταλαβαινει οτι θελει η οτι τον συμφερει.

μακαρι να υπηρχε αφθονο και ανεξαντλητο,ποιος δεν θα το ηθελε αυτο;;;
αλλα αφου αυτο δεν γινεται και ουτε προκειται να γινει απλως συζηταμε τροπους πιο 
ορθολογικης χρησης του.
συζηταμε απλως,δεν ειμαστε αυτοι που αποφασιζουν.
και δεν καταλαβαινω απο ποιον ειμαστε βαλτοι,ο οτε πρωτος ειναι εναντιον καθε τετοιου μετρου.

και ομως κολλαει και το surfing σε extreme καταστασεις πιταρισματος,δεν σας εχει συμβει και γι αυτο μιλατε.
αλλα ειναι και το αλλο,εχω το spa3000 εδω και δυο χρονια,το θεωρω τουλαχιστον αστειο να το χρησιμοποιω
με τελεια αποτελεσματα το 2005 και το μισο 2006 και τωρα να το εχω ηδη ξυλωσει απο το lan
αφου ειναι αχρηστο,δεν δουλευει ποτε.

----------


## nanas

ακριβώς ....
εφαρμογές voip ή live tv (video streaming) δεν παίζουν με τίποτα αν είναι πιταρισμένο το dslam από τους τορρεντάκιδες. παιδιά κουλάρετε και μεις έχουμε κατεβάσει και κατεβάζουμε (από εποχές napster - morpheus μέχρι σήμερα με τα μtorrent - limewire - emule klp) αλλά έλεος όχι ανοίγουμε το μηχάνημα και ό, τι και όσο κατεβάσει. συνηθίστε το αυτό γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθει όπως είναι και στο εξωτερικό εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## apostolt

> ακριβώς ....
> εφαρμογές voip ή live tv (video streaming) δεν παίζουν με τίποτα αν είναι πιταρισμένο το dslam από τους τορρεντάκιδες. παιδιά κουλάρετε και μεις έχουμε κατεβάσει και κατεβάζουμε (από εποχές napster - morpheus μέχρι σήμερα με τα μtorrent - limewire - emule klp) αλλά έλεος όχι ανοίγουμε το μηχάνημα και ό, τι και όσο κατεβάσει. συνηθίστε το αυτό γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθει όπως είναι και στο εξωτερικό εδώ και χρόνια.


Το dslam δεν πιτωνει απο τορρεντακιδες.Ο ιδιος ο Οτε το εχει πιτωσει με το να μειωσει τα πακετα που περνανε ανα sec.Για αλλαξε λιγο provider και πηγαινε σε κανα ιδιοκτητο να δεις αν πιτωνει το dslam.
Αν ειναι πιταρισμενο το dslam προβλημα εχουν ολοι οχι μονο το voip, Live tv.

----------


## Jazzer

> ακριβώς ....
> εφαρμογές voip ή live tv (video streaming) δεν παίζουν με τίποτα αν είναι πιταρισμένο το dslam από τους τορρεντάκιδες. παιδιά κουλάρετε και μεις έχουμε κατεβάσει και κατεβάζουμε (από εποχές napster - morpheus μέχρι σήμερα με τα μtorrent - limewire - emule klp) αλλά έλεος όχι ανοίγουμε το μηχάνημα και ό, τι και όσο κατεβάσει. συνηθίστε το αυτό γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθει όπως είναι και στο εξωτερικό εδώ και χρόνια.


Μιλάμε ότι έχω πάει σε σπίτια φίλων, οι οποίοι έχουν αρκετούς 200άρηδες σκληρούς γεμάτους από τα torrents, και όχι μόνο δεν έχουν δει / ακούσει το περιεχόμενο, αλλά ούτε καν γνωρίζουν τι υπάρχει εκεί μέσα. Είπαμε όλοι μας κατεβάζουμε, αλλά αυτή η "πείνα" του Έλληνα για σύμπαν-download είναι απίστευτη... :ROFL:

----------


## nanas

> Το dslam δεν πιτωνει απο τορρεντακιδες.Ο ιδιος ο Οτε το εχει πιτωσει με το να μειωσει τα πακετα που περνανε ανα sec.Για αλλαξε λιγο provider και πηγαινε σε κανα ιδιοκτητο να δεις αν πιτωνει το dslam.
> Αν ειναι πιταρισμενο το dslam προβλημα εχουν ολοι οχι μονο το voip, Live tv.


 αυτός που κατεβάζει το παιχνίδι τι πρόβλημα έχει δηλαδή;
θα κατέβει αντί σε 2 σε 3 ώρες ή σε 4 και κάτι έγινε....
όμως αυτός που μιλάει ή βλέπει βίντεο θα του σπάσουν τα νεύρα από τις διακοπές και τα buffering.
όσο για τους εναλλκατικούς αυτών οι χρήστες είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα, αν αυξηθούν και κει θα σου πω εγώ αν πιτάρουν...

----------


## NetJim

> Το dslam δεν πιτωνει απο τορρεντακιδες.Ο ιδιος ο Οτε το εχει πιτωσει με το να μειωσει τα πακετα που περνανε ανα sec.Για αλλαξε λιγο provider και πηγαινε σε κανα ιδιοκτητο να δεις αν πιτωνει το dslam.
> Αν ειναι πιταρισμενο το dslam προβλημα εχουν ολοι οχι μονο το voip, Live tv.




Απολυτα Σωστος !!!  :Respekt:

----------


## demollyon

> Άκου φίλε βάζω ADSL γιατί θέλω να κατεβάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο το κατάλαβες.......


και εγώ θέλω να έχω καλά pings στα παιχνίδια. Γιατί δλδ να γίνεται το δικό σου? Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις, που εσύ και άλλοι χρήστες σέρνετε το δίκτυο. Στο εξωτερικό έτσι γίνεται...

----------


## l_satsok

> Το dslam δεν πιτωνει απο τορρεντακιδες.Ο ιδιος ο Οτε το εχει πιτωσει με το να μειωσει τα πακετα που περνανε ανα sec.Για αλλαξε λιγο provider και πηγαινε σε κανα ιδιοκτητο να δεις αν πιτωνει το dslam.


λαθος.
μια φορα το μηνα που αντε βλεπω 220kb/sec τα πακετα μου ειναι πανω απο 300.
ο οτε κοβει πακετα οποτε του γουσταρει; οχι,δεν κοβει τιποτα,απλως οταν το ευρος εχει γονατισει  φυσικο ειναι να μειωνονται δραματικα και τα pps.

----------


## apostolt

> αυτός που κατεβάζει το παιχνίδι τι πρόβλημα έχει δηλαδή;
> θα κατέβει αντί σε 2 σε 3 ώρες ή σε 4 και κάτι έγινε....
> όμως αυτός που μιλάει ή βλέπει βίντεο θα του σπάσουν τα νεύρα από τις διακοπές και τα buffering.
> όσο για τους εναλλκατικούς αυτών οι χρήστες είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα, αν αυξηθούν και κει θα σου πω εγώ αν πιτάρουν...


Αστο φιλε ειμουν Τελλας ,η γραμμη δεν επεσε ποτε κατω απο το μεγιστο.Ρωτα και αυτους που ειναι 4mbit τωρα να σου πουν με ποσο κατεβαζουν.
Τεσπα των εναλλακτικων τα dslam δεν πιτωνουν αν δεν θες να πας μεινε στον Οτε και οταν τα γυρισει ολα ethernet θα δεις ασπρη μερα(ισως).....

----------


## apostolt

> λαθος.
> μια φορα το μηνα που αντε βλεπω 220kb/sec τα πακετα μου ειναι πανω απο 300.
> ο οτε κοβει πακετα οποτε του γουσταρει; οχι,δεν κοβει τιποτα,απλως οταν το ευρος εχει γονατισει  φυσικο ειναι να μειωνονται δραματικα και τα pps.


Ας αυξησει το bandwith στα dslam του τοτε οχι να προσπαθει να χωρεσει οσους περισσοτερους μπορει με συγκεκριμενο bandwith.Εγω θυμαμαι οταν ειμουν Οτε μια ζωη πιτα ηταν το dslam δεν εφτιαχνε ποτε η κατασταση....

----------


## sdikr

> Αστο φιλε ειμουν Τελλας ,η γραμμη δεν επεσε ποτε κατω απο το μεγιστο.Ρωτα και αυτους που ειναι 4mbit τωρα να σου πουν με ποσο κατεβαζουν.
> Τεσπα των εναλλακτικων τα dslam δεν πιτωνουν αν δεν θες να πας μεινε στον Οτε και οταν τα γυρισει ολα ethernet θα δεις ασπρη μερα(ισως).....


dslam έχει και ό ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί μάλιστα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ίδιας μάρκας/χαρακτηριστικών
η διαφορά ποια είναι;
μα 600.000 πορτές σε σύγκρισή με άντε 100.000 πόρτες   :Wink: 

Μου αρέσε αυτό,  των εναλλακτικών δεν πιτώνουν   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## l_satsok

@apostolt

ρε μεγαλε εσυ εισαι εκτος συναγωνισμου,δε γραφεις και σε ποιου εναλλακτικου το δικτυο εισαι.
ελα και του χρονου τετοια εποχη οταν θα γεμισει και μας τα ξαναλες τοτε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Άκου φίλε βάζω ADSL γιατί θέλω να κατεβάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο το κατάλαβες.......


Ναι φυσικά.
Εγώ προσωπικά θέλω να γίνουν οι κλασσικές dsl με όριο χρήσης 40-50GB το μήνα.
Δεν σου είναι αρκετα 50 το μήνα?
Θα πληρώσεις μια 100ρα ευρώ μηνιαίως για απεριόριστο.

----------


## jdm

> και εγώ θέλω να έχω καλά pings στα παιχνίδια. Γιατί δλδ να γίνεται το δικό σου? Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις, που εσύ και άλλοι χρήστες σέρνετε το δίκτυο. Στο εξωτερικό έτσι γίνεται...


και οταν εσυ θα πεζεις η καποιος αλλος θα μιλαει με voip η webcam κτλ και οταν και εγω θελω να μιλησω η να παιξω .... τι θα γινεται θα βγενεις εσυ για να μιλαω εγω...

edit : συγκρινεις ελλαδα με εξωτερικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????

----------


## apostolt

> Μου αρέσε αυτό,  των εναλλακτικών δεν πιτώνουν



Παραξενο γιατι φιλος σε full dslam της vivo που δεν ειχε διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη του πλεον κατεβαζε παλι full.
Τεσπα το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουν καλυτερη διαχειριση στο bandwith απο οτι φαινεται....




> @apostolt
> 
> ρε μεγαλε εσυ εισαι εκτος συναγωνισμου,δε γραφεις και σε ποιου εναλλακτικου το δικτυο εισαι.
> ελα και του χρονου τετοια εποχη οταν θα γεμισει και μας τα ξαναλες τοτε.


Ειμουν Τελλας..... και θα παω netone

----------


## yiapap

> Το dslam δεν πιτωνει απο τορρεντακιδες.Ο ιδιος ο Οτε το εχει πιτωσει με το να μειωσει τα πακετα που περνανε ανα sec.Για αλλαξε λιγο provider και πηγαινε σε κανα ιδιοκτητο να δεις αν πιτωνει το dslam.
> Αν ειναι πιταρισμενο το dslam προβλημα εχουν ολοι οχι μονο το voip, Live tv.


Κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει!
Να αρχίσω λέγοντας ότι ακούω ΟΤΕ και βγάζω κακό σπυρί (αν δεν με έχεις παρακολουθήσει).

Μετά... Ο ΟΤΕ σαφώς και δεν έχει "μειώσει" τα pps στα DSLAM του! Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος καν αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (δλδ αν μπορεί και να το κάνει και να το παρακολουθήσει)
Όμως... Οι εφαρμογές voip, p2p κτλ, έχουν ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό: Έχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ pps επειδή κάθε πακέτο έχει χαμηλώτερο payload (ως μέσο όρο) από π.χ. ένα file transfer.
Συνεπώς οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες εφαρμογές (όπως και άλλες όπως remote desktop) επιβαρύνουν περισσότερο το ADSL DSLAM.

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πιτάρουν και τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών. Περιμένε λίγο και θα δεις. Όμως... τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών είναι στην τεράστια πλειοψηφία ADSL2+ (άρα βλέπουν ethernet packets και όχι atm frames) και φυσικά έχουν πολύ λιγότερους πελάτες.

Αυτά.
Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τόσες ανοησίες που δεν χρειάζεται να τις διανθίζουμε με θεωρίες που δεν ισχύουν. Μια χαρά βγάζει τα μάτια του χωρίς την αρωγή μας  :Wink: 




> και οταν εσυ θα πεζεις η καποιος αλλος θα μιλαει με voip η webcam κτλ και οταν και εγω θελω να μιλησω η να παιξω .... τι θα γινεται θα βγενεις εσυ για να μιλαω εγω...


Όχι. Αλλά όταν μιλάτε και οι δύο θα έχετε διακοπές και χάλια ήχο. Όταν παίζετε και οι δύο θα σας κράζουν ότι λαγκάρετε, όταν θα βλέπεις εικόνα από webcam θα νομίζεις ότι οι ταινίες του 1920 είναι High Definition.
Δέχομαι ότι όπως είναι σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι ανόητο κάποιος να λέει "μα γιατί κατεβάζουν όλοι σαν τρελλοί;" Το θέμα είναι πως αυτό διορθώνεται.
Με δεδομένο λοιπόν ότι το bandwidth δεν είναι φθηνό στην Ελλάδα και ότι οι οικιακές συνδέσεις είναι μεριζόμενες υπάρχουν τρεις εναλλακτικές (και ο συνδυασμός τους)
1. Μειώνουμε τις τιμές και δίνουμε μεγάλες ταχύτητες ώστε να μπει μέσα και ο μη πορωμένος χρήστης (ο μπαμπάς μου λόγου χάρη) <--Καλό ακούγεται αλλά εμπορικά είναι ρίσκο
2. Εφαρμόζουμε fair usage policies και caps ή πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης<--- Ακόμη καλύτερο αλλά δύσκολο σε αναπτυσσόμενη αγορά με cut-throat ανταγωνισμό
3. Εφαρμόζουμε QoS <--πολύ δύσκολο, ειδικά σε μεγάλους παρόχους
Αν εσύ έχεις τέταρτη πρόταση θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ να την ακούσω!

----------


## jdm

> Κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει!
> Να αρχίσω λέγοντας ότι ακούω ΟΤΕ και βγάζω κακό σπυρί (αν δεν με έχεις παρακολουθήσει).
> 
> Μετά... Ο ΟΤΕ σαφώς και δεν έχει "μειώσει" τα pps στα DSLAM του! Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος καν αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (δλδ αν μπορεί και να το κάνει και να το παρακολουθήσει)
> Όμως... Οι εφαρμογές voip, p2p κτλ, έχουν ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό: Έχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ pps επειδή κάθε πακέτο έχει χαμηλώτερο payload (ως μέσο όρο) από π.χ. ένα file transfer.
> Συνεπώς οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες εφαρμογές (όπως και άλλες όπως remote desktop) επιβαρύνουν περισσότερο το ADSL DSLAM.
> 
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πιτάρουν και τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών. Περιμένε λίγο και θα δεις. Όμως... τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών είναι στην τεράστια πλειοψηφία ADSL2+ (άρα βλέπουν ethernet packets και όχι atm frames) και φυσικά έχουν πολύ λιγότερους πελάτες.
> 
> ...


Αν καποια στιγμη αποφασησουν οι παροχοι και αναβαθμισουν τα μηχανηματα και περνουμε ταχυτητες 100mbit  να εφαρμοστουν αυτα τοτε ναι μπορει να γινει αλογιστη χρηση!! δεν λεω οχι! αλλα τωρα με την μεγαλυτερη συνδεση που υπαρχη να ειναι 20 mbit  και να καθομαστε να λεμε να μην κατεβαζεις επειδη εγω δεν μπορω να μιλησω με  webcam δεν στεκει... και μην μου πεις οτι οι παροχοι δεν μπορων με την μια να μας δωσουν 100 mbit ( να ριξουν λεφτα...) απλα το σιγα σιγα φερνει και λεφτα ....

edit 
η 4 λυση...

4. Σοβαρη αναβαθμιση οχι κοροιδιες...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ειναι για μενα ντροπη να ζητανε cap usage στην Ελλαδα.Εδω καναμε τοσο κοπο να γλιτωσουμε απο την χρονοχρεωση της ξεφτιλο Pstn και Isdn, και να αποκτησουμε επιτελους flat rate συνδεσεις.
Εδω κοτζαμ Αυστραλια ετοιμαζεται για κυβερνο-επενασταση λογω της εκει ξεφτιλισμενης καταστασης με τα cap usage policies.
Ξυπνατε ρεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## yiapap

> Αν καποια στιγμη αποφασησουν οι παροχοι και αναβαθμισουν τα μηχανηματα και περνουμε ταχυτητες 100mbit  να εφαρμοστουν αυτα τοτε ναι μπορει να γινει αλογιστη χρηση!! δεν λεω οχι! αλλα τωρα με την μεγαλυτερη συνδεση που υπαρχη να ειναι 20 mbit  και να καθομαστε να λεμε να μην κατεβαζεις επειδη εγω δεν μπορω να μιλησω με  webcam δεν στεκει... και μην μου πεις οτι οι παροχοι δεν μπορων με την μια να μας δωσουν 100 mbit ( να ριξουν λεφτα...) απλα το σιγα σιγα φερνει και λεφτα ....
> 
> edit 
> η 4 λυση...
> 
> 4. Σοβαρη αναβαθμιση οχι κοροιδιες...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς;
Όταν οι συνδέσεις ήταν στα 384 οι "πορωμένοι" κατεβάζανε μια ταινία την εβδομάδα.
Σήμερα στα 2Mbps κατεβάζουν 10 ταινίες.
Αύριο στα 20Mbps θα κατεβάζουν 100 ταινίες.
Και μην μου πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις εσύ χρήστες (άλλους λέμε) που έχουν κατεβάσει video που δεν είδαν ΠΟΤΕ τους!
Δεν αλλάζει κάτι με το  να δίνεις περισσότερο bandwidth, εκτός ίσως από τις αυξημένες πωλήσεις σκληρών δίσκων και DVD writers/disks!

----------


## vfragos

> αλλα οταν αρχιζουν τα π2π πεφτω στα 300kbps και το χειροτερο αυτη η κατασταση υπαρχει ολο το 24ωρο
> και γινεται χειροτερη μετα τις 12 τα μεσανυχτα και καθ ολη τη διαρκεια της νυχτας.
> πως αλλιως δηλαδη μπουκωνει το δικτυο μετα τα μεσανυχτα αν δεν φταινε οι τορρεντακηδες;;;;


Εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα είχα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 2mbits  και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας...Σε εμένα γιατί δεν φταίνε οι τορρεντακηδες όπως λές, μήπως κάπου αλλού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα όπως π.χ. καμιά αναβάθμιση σε κανένα ρημαδό dslam ;

----------


## vfragos

> Ειναι για μενα ντροπη να ζητανε cap usage στην Ελλαδα.Εδω καναμε τοσο κοπο να γλιτωσουμε απο την χρονοχρεωση της ξεφτιλο Pstn και Isdn, και να αποκτησουμε επιτελους flat rate συνδεσεις.
> Εδω κοτζαμ Αυστραλια ετοιμαζεται για κυβερνο-επενασταση λογω της εκει ξεφτιλισμενης καταστασης με τα cap usage policies.
> Ξυπνατε ρεεεεεεεεεεε


+1 :One thumb up: 

p.s. Όσοι θέλουν ογκοχρέωση υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα πακέτα φθηνά, οι υπόλοιποι που δεν θέλουν πληρώνουν flat rate πακέτα ακριβότερα.

----------


## slipknot

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


Για την ώρσ ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει φερμουάρ στα στόματα αυτών που φαγώνονται για όρια...

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα είχα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 2mbits  και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας...Σε εμένα γιατί δεν φταίνε οι τορρεντακηδες όπως λές, μήπως κάπου αλλού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα όπως π.χ. καμιά αναβάθμιση σε κανένα ρημαδό dslam ;


Απλά είσαι σε καλό DSLAM με καλή σύνδεση με τον BBRAS. Συμβαίνουν και αυτά, σπάνια μεν, συμβαίνουν δε.

----------


## nanas

> Για την ώρσ ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει φερμουάρ στα στόματα αυτών που φαγώνονται για όρια...


έχεις το προγραμματάκι du meter?
έχεις δει πώς κυμαίνεται όταν κατεβάζεις torrents?
ε έτσι μούτι γίνεται και το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ :Thumb down:  
Τρελή ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ - άθλια pings και όλα τα σχετικά....΄

Και επειδή δεν ζούμε στην ιδανική χώρα, όπου θα έπρεπε να δίνουν όσο bandwidth επιθυμούμε στα dslam μας και έστι άλλος να κάνει video streaming με hd ποιότητα, άλλος να κατεβάζει full και άλλος να παίζει αδιάκοπα online games, ας μπει επιτέλους αυτό το καπ τουλάχιστον να έχουμε λίγο και καλό ιντερνετ.

Εν ολίγοις το ερώτημα είναι αφού δεν μπορούμε σε αυή την κ... χώρα να έχουμε και άφθονο και σταθερά γρήγορο ιντερνετ, τι προτειμάτε άφθονο και με σκαμπανευάσματα τρελά ή περιορισμένο και σταθερό; Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα αυτό εξαρτάται από τις ανάγκες του καθενός.

----------


## jdm

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς;
> Όταν οι συνδέσεις ήταν στα 384 οι "πορωμένοι" κατεβάζανε μια ταινία την εβδομάδα.
> Σήμερα στα 2Mbps κατεβάζουν 10 ταινίες.
> Αύριο στα 20Mbps θα κατεβάζουν 100 ταινίες.
> Και μην μου πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις εσύ χρήστες (άλλους λέμε) που έχουν κατεβάσει video που δεν είδαν ΠΟΤΕ τους!
> Δεν αλλάζει κάτι με το  να δίνεις περισσότερο bandwidth, εκτός ίσως από τις αυξημένες πωλήσεις σκληρών δίσκων και DVD writers/disks!


στο περισσοτερο    bandwidth θα μπορουσες να βαλεις policies ωσπου να κανεις αναβαθμιση οχι ομως και στο 1mbit... το να πληρωνεις τοσο ακριβα και να μην εχεις ταχυτητα δεν φταιει ο καθε χρηστης που κατεβαζει... φταιει ο παροχος αντεχω τοσους ΟΧΙ παραπανω κανενας ομως δεν βγηκε να το πει αυτο το ΟΧΙ αλλους !!  δωσε και αστους να φωναζουν και δικαιολογια ... κατεβαζουν ολοι. προβλεψετο ρε ανθρωπε!!!!...  
δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο κατεβασμα  ποιο πολυ αναφερομαι στο οτι μας κοροιδευουν με της ταχυτητες που εχουμε και απλα οσο μπορουν καθυστερουν της αναβαθμισης για να βγαλουν λεφτα και πχ αν η μεγαλυτερη συνδεση ηταν 100mbit και να  υπαρχαν policies και σου ελεγε παρε 10 και καντα οτι θελεις θα μπουκωνε με το 10? θα ειχε κανενας προβλημα? αλλα για υποστηριξει 100 θελει λεφτα

----------


## jdm

ωχ τοσο αργησα  :Wink: 

τα λεω λιγο μπερδεμενα σορυ αλλα ειναι πολλα που δεν γραφοντε ........

----------


## prodromosfan

Ε οχι και ογκοχρέωση ρε παιδιά, ημαρτον, τουλαχιστον οχι με τις ταχυτητες που εχουμε.
Απαντησεις...

1) Για τα πιτταρισμενα dslam των παροχων ή οχι

1η περιπτωση μαγαζί με ωραριο 7:30-17:00 Adsl by OTE
το ιντερνετ παει μια χαρά καθολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας (1mbit συνδεση) πιανοντας ταχυτητες 100+ kb/s (εσωτερικο/εξωτερικο) ενω μετα τις 16:00-16:30 ως δια μαγειας η ταχυτητα στο 80kb/s ενω για μετα τις 18:00 γυρω στο 60-65 καλα ειναι.

2η περιπτωση οικια με shared vivodi 
Ολη την ημερα ταχυτητες 100+ kb/s

Συμπερασμα = Μη πιτταρισμενο dslam

2) Για την αλογιστη χρηση
Εχω ξαναναφερθει στην περιπτωση με τιτλο θεματος "Χρειαζομαστε ολη αυτη την ταχυτητα?"
Πεσανε ολοι να με φανε (κατι που καταλαβα και εγω μετα απο μηνες χρησης adsl) και η καψα του να κατεβαζεις συνεχεια περναει μετα απο κανα μηνα-διμηνο.


και κατι άλλο 52 εβδομαδες χ 10 ταινιες την εβδομαδα =520 ταινιες 
ελαχιστα λιγοτερες απο την ετησια παραγωγη ταινιων του hollywood για το 2006

----------


## slipknot

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι μπορεί να έχεις ασταθέσταστο internet και ότι μπορεί να σέρνεσαι για πολλές ώρες την ημέρα όπως και η πλειοψηφία τών πελατών του ΟΤΕ.ΑΛΛΑ μην παραγνωρίζεις ότι σε αρκετά dslam,η σύνδεση πετάει και δεν υπάρχει κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα όλη την μέρα εδώ και καιρό.Άρα μάλλον η λύση είναι η διόρθωση όλων των προβλημάτων στα dslam που σέρνεται ο κόσμος και όχι να έχουμε λιγότερο internet

----------


## vfragos

> Απλά είσαι σε καλό DSLAM με καλή σύνδεση με τον BBRAS. Συμβαίνουν και αυτά, σπάνια μεν, συμβαίνουν δε.


Δεν διαφωνούμε κάπου, αυτό λέω και εγώ δεν κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις που πρέπει. Για το πόσο σπάνια συμβαίνει έχω την εντύπωση ότι αρκετός κόσμος είναι ευχαριστημένος με τις ταχύτητες που έχει και δεν είναι σπάνιο.

----------


## nanas

ρε παιδιά εν τέλει δε νομίζω ότι φταίει για όλα τελικά ο πΟΤΕ.
Ενημερώθηκα ότι το contetion ratio σε μένα είναι 1/8 και στην Αγγλία διαβάζω ότι είναι 1/50 στους soho.
Τι να άλλο να ζητήσουμε από τον πΟΤΕ?
Ας ξεκ.... όσοι είναι με τα κατεβάσματα για να σταθεροποιηθόύν οι ταχύτητες, άλλη λύση μάλλον δεν βλέπω.

----------


## Anarki

[άχρηστο σχόλιο]
Δεν είναι 1/8.
[/άχρηστο σχόλιο]

----------


## vfragos

> ρε παιδιά εν τέλει δε νομίζω ότι φταίει για όλα τελικά ο πΟΤΕ.
> Ενημερώθηκα ότι το contetion ratio σε μένα είναι 1/8 και στην Αγγλία διαβάζω ότι είναι 1/50 στους soho.
> Τι να άλλο να ζητήσουμε από τον πΟΤΕ?
> Ας ξεκ.... όσοι είναι με τα κατεβάσματα για να σταθεροποιηθόύν οι ταχύτητες, άλλη λύση μάλλον δεν βλέπω.


Αν το dslam που βρίσκομαι είναι καραπιταρισμένο, δεν μπα να έχω connection ratio 1/8, ακόμα και 1/1 να έχω πάλι θα σέρνομαι.

----------


## nanas

> Αν το dslam που βρίσκομαι είναι καραπιταρισμένο, δεν μπα να έχω connection ratio 1/8, ακόμα και 1/1 να έχω πάλι θα σέρνομαι.


 επομένως συνομολογείς αυ΄τό που λέμε από την αρχή:
αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα αυτοί πιτάρουν και τα dslam  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

> επομένως συνομολογείς αυ΄τό που λέμε από την αρχή:
> αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα αυτοί πιτάρουν και τα dslam


Αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι άλλα dslam είναι μια χαρά όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα απο ταχύτητες και άλλα είναι full απο κόσμο και σέρνονται όλοι μαζι οπότε εκει χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το dslam. :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> στο περισσοτερο    bandwidth θα μπορουσες να βαλεις policies ωσπου να κανεις αναβαθμιση οχι ομως και στο 1mbit... το να πληρωνεις τοσο ακριβα και να μην εχεις ταχυτητα δεν φταιει ο καθε χρηστης που κατεβαζει... φταιει ο παροχος αντεχω τοσους ΟΧΙ παραπανω κανενας ομως δεν βγηκε να το πει αυτο το ΟΧΙ αλλους !!  δωσε και αστους να φωναζουν και δικαιολογια ... κατεβαζουν ολοι. προβλεψετο ρε ανθρωπε!!!!...  
> δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο κατεβασμα  ποιο πολυ αναφερομαι στο οτι μας κοροιδευουν με της ταχυτητες που εχουμε και απλα οσο μπορουν καθυστερουν της αναβαθμισης για να βγαλουν λεφτα και πχ αν η μεγαλυτερη συνδεση ηταν 100mbit και να  υπαρχαν policies και σου ελεγε παρε 10 και καντα οτι θελεις θα μπουκωνε με το 10? θα ειχε κανενας προβλημα? αλλα για υποστηριξει 100 θελει λεφτα


Εδώ μαζί σου. Αν και εκεί που λες πάροχος πρέπει να βάλεις και τον ΟΤΕ γιατί είναι πολύ συχνό το φαινόμενο *ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου* να έχεις την ίδια άθλια συμπεριφορά. Η δοκιμή είναι πολύ εύκολη: Πάρε μια οποιαδήποτε Netblah κάρτα και βάλε τα στοιχεία της στον router σου μια ώρα που σέρνεσαι. Θα δεις βελτίωση;
Αν δεις τότε φίλε μου φταίς εσύ που παραμένεις στην X-Net.
Και μην ακούσω για τη διαφορά τιμής με τις αορίστου... Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις! (εμείς δλδ λμκες είμαστε; )

ΥΓ. Ρητορικό ήταν το ερώτημα, μην απαντήσεις!  :Laughing:

----------


## sgiak

Απίστευτο! Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να συγκρίνουμε το ίντερνετ με το νερό και μάλιστα να επιχειρηματολογούμε περί κοινόχρηστων δικτύων !!!!! Λες κι αν εξαντληθεί το νερό μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο για να φτιάξουμε περισσότερο.
Η παροχή ίντερνετ είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας όχι φυσικού πόρου. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια. Κι όταν τέλος πάντων μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια ουσιαστικά αναφερόμαστε σε κακή υπηρεσία όχι σε έλλειψη κάποιου αναντικατάστατου φυσικού πόρου.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό όσων επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ των περιορισμών. Δηλαδή αν μπούκωναν τα δίκτυα της κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα ζητούσαν περιορισμό στη διάρκεια των κλήσεων για να ξεμπουκώσουν τα «κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα»? Όπως και οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας πουλάνε συνδέσεις και σου λένε μίλα όσο θες το ίδιο οφείλουν να κάνουν και οι εταιρίες παροχής ίντερνετ.
Αντί δηλαδή να συζητάμε για τους εξευτελιστικούς όρους των συμβολαίων που διευκρινίζουν ότι η υπηρεσία (η ταχύτητα για την ακρίβεια) την οποία πληρώνεις μπορεί να μην είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο, καθόμαστε και ακούμε για επιπλέον περιορισμούς.
Και από πάνω μπαίνουμε σε συζήτηση για το είδους χρήση κάνει ο καθένας, αν δηλαδή κατεβάζει, αν ανεβάζει, αν ανεβοκατεβάζει ή αν μιλάει!!

Προτιμάμε δηλαδή αντί της βελτιωσης μίας υπηρεσίας που συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη, στην επικοινωνία κλπ να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της.

Αν ρε παιδιά ο φούρναρης της γειτονιάς σας δεν προλαβαίνει να ψήνει καρβέλια μη ζητάτε από τους γείτονες να σταματήσουν να τρώνε. Ζητήστε από τον φούρναρη να πάρει καινούργιο φούρνο για να τους ταΐζει όλους
Κι αν στην Αυστραλία το έχουν ρίξει στη δίαιτα δεν σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν και την καλύτερη λύση. Έλεος πια!

----------


## kologo

Αλογιστη χρηση? Καλυτερα ακουγεται  το Home Entertaining.
Eιδικα οταν πληρωνεις και 40 ευρω τον μηνα.
Κατ' επιλογην φυσικα.

----------


## ksipsi

> Απίστευτο! Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να συγκρίνουμε το ίντερνετ με το νερό και μάλιστα να επιχειρηματολογούμε περί κοινόχρηστων δικτύων !!!!! Λες κι αν εξαντληθεί το νερό μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο για να φτιάξουμε περισσότερο.
> Η παροχή ίντερνετ είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας όχι φυσικού πόρου. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια. Κι όταν τέλος πάντων μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια ουσιαστικά αναφερόμαστε σε κακή υπηρεσία όχι σε έλλειψη κάποιου αναντικατάστατου φυσικού πόρου.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό όσων επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ των περιορισμών. Δηλαδή αν μπούκωναν τα δίκτυα της κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα ζητούσαν περιορισμό στη διάρκεια των κλήσεων για να ξεμπουκώσουν τα «κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα»? Όπως και οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας πουλάνε συνδέσεις και σου λένε μίλα όσο θες το ίδιο οφείλουν να κάνουν και οι εταιρίες παροχής ίντερνετ.
> Αντί δηλαδή να συζητάμε για τους εξευτελιστικούς όρους των συμβολαίων που διευκρινίζουν ότι η υπηρεσία (η ταχύτητα για την ακρίβεια) την οποία πληρώνεις μπορεί να μην είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο, καθόμαστε και ακούμε για επιπλέον περιορισμούς.
> Και από πάνω μπαίνουμε σε συζήτηση για το είδους χρήση κάνει ο καθένας, αν δηλαδή κατεβάζει, αν ανεβάζει, αν ανεβοκατεβάζει ή αν μιλάει!!
> 
> Προτιμάμε δηλαδή αντί της βελτιωσης μίας υπηρεσίας που συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη, στην επικοινωνία κλπ να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της.
> 
> Αν ρε παιδιά ο φούρναρης της γειτονιάς σας δεν προλαβαίνει να ψήνει καρβέλια μη ζητάτε από τους γείτονες να σταματήσουν να τρώνε. Ζητήστε από τον φούρναρη να πάρει καινούργιο φούρνο για να τους ταΐζει όλους
> Κι αν στην Αυστραλία το έχουν ρίξει στη δίαιτα δεν σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν και την καλύτερη λύση. Έλεος πια!


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  
Φιλε συμφωνω μαζι σου.Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι φυσικος πορος ωστε να εχει πεπερασμενη ποσοτητα.Θες ευρος φιλε ? Κανε και καμια επενδυση και αγορασε λιγο παραπανω διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο.Τα 8,5 Gbps τα θεωρω ελεεινα.Ειναι σαν να διψας και να σου δινουν νερο με την δαχτυληθρα και στο καπακι να σου λενε εσυ φταις που διψας πολυ!! Ελεος...
Αν ο Χ παροχος αγοραζε μια διασυνδεση της ταξης των 30Gbps και με αντιστοιχα ποιοτικα μηχανηματα (dslam,bbras κτλ.) πιστευετε ειλικρινα (και παντα δινοντας το μεγεθος των συνδεσεων που υπαρχουν τωρα) οτι θα υπηρχε προβλημα ?
Και δεν καταλαβα γιατι να περιορισουμε αυτους που κατεβαζουν συνεχεια και να μην μπειτε εσεις σε ειδικη κατηγορια οπως μπαινουν και οι εταιριες που θελουν να εχουν εγγυημενο ευρος ?
Θελετε να εχετε συνεχεια μηδενικο πινγκ ? θελετε να εχετε αδιαλειπτο bandwith για να κανετε video-chat στα 60fps και full HD ? Μπειτε σε αλλη κατηγορια εσεις, οπως μπηκαν και οσοι θελουν συμμετρικη γραμμη ή εγγυημενο ευρος γραμμης.
Εμεις οι κακοι μουλαροτορρεντακηδες δεν γκρινιαζουμε αν ανεβει το πιγκ μας στο 200,ουτε αν δεν πιανουμε τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα,ουτε αν η ιστοσελιδα μας κανει να φορτωσει 2,001 δευτ αντι για 1,14567894533 δευτ.Απλα θελουμε να εχουμε στη διαθεση μας ενα λογικο ποσοστο της ονομαστικης μας ταχυτητας στο συνολο της ημερας.Εσυ με το voip εχεις και αλλη εναλλακτικη, μαντεψε...Ναι μπορεις να παρεις κανονικο τηλεφωνο οπως κανει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος.Εγω ομως δεν μπορω να κατεβασω με καποιο αλλο τροπο παρα μεσω tcp/ip.Εσυ μπορεις και διαφορετικα.
Κατι ακομα, τρελαινομαι οταν ακουω το αθλιο επιχειρημα του στυλ ετσι κανουν οι αλλοι στο εξωτερικο.Στα αρχ... τι κανουν οι αλλοι στο εξωτερικο και προπαντος ποιος στον κορακα σας ειπε οτι αυτοι το κανουν σωστα?Οχι θελω να ξερω ποιος σας το ειπε ετσι ωστε να μπορειτε να το χρησιμοποιειτε σαν επιχειρημα.Επειδη στο εξωτερικο οι περισσοτεροι λαοι εχουν καταντησει προβατα και κανουν οτι τους πουν αβουλα και ακριτα, θα χρησιμοποιησουμε αυτους τους ανθρωπους ως επαϊοντες για να διαμορφωσουμε και εμεις τον δικο μας πολιτισμο?Αν ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> επομένως συνομολογείς αυ΄τό που λέμε από την αρχή:
> αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα αυτοί πιτάρουν και τα dslam


Ρε μεγαλε αμα εχω 10 κουλουρια κ σου πω οτι εχω 15 κ εσυ προπληρωσεις για 15(επειδη ετσι ειναι το συστημα) φταις εσυ ποου λογω καλης πιστης "αγορασες" 15 ή φταιω γω που ειμαι απαταιωνας? 
Αμα τα δικτυα του πΟτε κ καθε αλλου ειναι αχρηστα 'η πιταρισμενα κ αντι να τα βελτιωνουν συνεχιζουν να πωλουν συνδεσεις 'η δε τα εκσυχρονιιζουν τι σου φταιω γω πουχω 4mbps κ κατεβαζω ολη μερα με 450??Πληρωνω ναχω 4mbps κ αμα δε σαρεσει κοψε το ιντερνετ. Αλλιως αλλαξε provider 'η βρες αλλη λυση. Οχι να καταργησουμε το ιντερνετ επειδη καποιοι ειναι αχρηστοι κ δε μπορουν να παρεχουν υπηρεσεις σωστα(Οτε κλπ)
ΕΞαλλου εμενα μαρεσει να βλεπω και TV  απο νετ και χρησιμοποιω το μεγαλυτερο μερος της συνδεσης μου, εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις?αυτο που λες περι τορρεντακιδων κλπ ειναι οχι απλως ακυρο αλλα αντιδημοκρατικο κ φασιστικο στην τελικη...
Τελος παντων το προβλημα δεν ειναι να περιορισουμε την χρηση ιντερνετ(που δεν ειναι φυσικος πορος για να πω οτι πρεπει ναμαι οικολογος κ το περιοριζω) αλλα να βελτιωθουν οι παροχοι και να ριξουν λεφτα.. Οχι μονο ομολογα να τρωνε..

----------


## geo7

> Απίστευτο! Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να συγκρίνουμε το ίντερνετ με το νερό και μάλιστα να επιχειρηματολογούμε περί κοινόχρηστων δικτύων !!!!! Λες κι αν εξαντληθεί το νερό μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο για να φτιάξουμε περισσότερο.
> Η παροχή ίντερνετ είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας όχι φυσικού πόρου. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια. Κι όταν τέλος πάντων μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια ουσιαστικά αναφερόμαστε σε κακή υπηρεσία όχι σε έλλειψη κάποιου αναντικατάστατου φυσικού πόρου.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό όσων επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ των περιορισμών. Δηλαδή αν μπούκωναν τα δίκτυα της κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα ζητούσαν περιορισμό στη διάρκεια των κλήσεων για να ξεμπουκώσουν τα «κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα»? Όπως και οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας πουλάνε συνδέσεις και σου λένε μίλα όσο θες το ίδιο οφείλουν να κάνουν και οι εταιρίες παροχής ίντερνετ.
> Αντί δηλαδή να συζητάμε για τους εξευτελιστικούς όρους των συμβολαίων που διευκρινίζουν ότι η υπηρεσία (η ταχύτητα για την ακρίβεια) την οποία πληρώνεις μπορεί να μην είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο, καθόμαστε και ακούμε για επιπλέον περιορισμούς.
> Και από πάνω μπαίνουμε σε συζήτηση για το είδους χρήση κάνει ο καθένας, αν δηλαδή κατεβάζει, αν ανεβάζει, αν ανεβοκατεβάζει ή αν μιλάει!!
> 
> Προτιμάμε δηλαδή αντί της βελτιωσης μίας υπηρεσίας που συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη, στην επικοινωνία κλπ να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της.
> 
> Αν ρε παιδιά ο φούρναρης της γειτονιάς σας δεν προλαβαίνει να ψήνει καρβέλια μη ζητάτε από τους γείτονες να σταματήσουν να τρώνε. Ζητήστε από τον φούρναρη να πάρει καινούργιο φούρνο για να τους ταΐζει όλους
> Κι αν στην Αυστραλία το έχουν ρίξει στη δίαιτα δεν σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν και την καλύτερη λύση. Έλεος πια!


Πεεεεεεεεεστααααααααααααα χρυσοστομε!!!!! :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Ελεος πια με τις "πολιτισμενες χωρες" και την αυτομαστιγωση! 
οχι αααααααλλλλλλλοοοοοοοοο καααααααααααααρβουνο!!!!  :Crying:  


 :ROFL:

----------


## geo7

> Κατι ακομα, τρελαινομαι οταν ακουω το αθλιο επιχειρημα του στυλ ετσι κανουν οι αλλοι στο εξωτερικο.Στα αρχ... τι κανουν οι αλλοι στο εξωτερικο και προπαντος ποιος στον κορακα σας ειπε οτι αυτοι το κανουν σωστα?Οχι θελω να ξερω ποιος σας το ειπε ετσι ωστε να μπορειτε να το χρησιμοποιειτε σαν επιχειρημα.Επειδη στο εξωτερικο οι περισσοτεροι λαοι εχουν καταντησει προβατα και κανουν οτι τους πουν αβουλα και ακριτα, θα χρησιμοποιησουμε αυτους τους ανθρωπους ως επαϊοντες για να διαμορφωσουμε και εμεις τον δικο μας πολιτισμο?Αν ειναι δυνατον.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω  :One thumb up:  
Εντωμεταξυ ρε π**στη μου, επειδη αυτη η σκα**φαρα (sic...) - οι αγγλοι - εχουν ανοιξει φαμπρικα με πτυχια - με αποτελεσμα ενα μεγαλο μερος ελληνων φοιτητων να αποκταει εμπειριες απο εκει - συγκρινομαστε ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ  με την αγγλια!!!  :Mad:  
Η οποια ως γνωστον ειναι με διαφορα η χειροτερη χωρα στα ευρυζωνικα... :Sad:  
Και τι κοινο εχουμε δηλαδη ως χωρες και πρεπει να συγκρινομαστε (αφου ντε και καλα πρεπει να εχουμε ενα μπουσουλα)?
Πληθυσμο? ...οχι
Κατανομη του πληθυσμου? ...οχι
Οικονομια? ...οχι
Αγορα? ...οχι
Κουλτουρα?(εντος ή εκτος "")  ...μπαααα...

Αφου λοιπον πρεπει (ντε και καλα) να βαλουμε καποια χωρα ως μπουσουλα...γιατι να μη βαλουμε τη ...σουηδια... :Embarassed:   που και αυτη γυρω απο μια πολη πανω κατω αναπτυσσεται (απλα δεν τη λενε αθηνα τη λενε στοκχολμη) και *ΚΥΡΙΩΣ*...
11 (εκατομμυρια) αυτοι...11(εκατομμυρια) και 'μεις... :Jedi:   :Ork:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:  



 :Razz:

----------


## xfader

Το θέμα είναι απλό!  :Smile: 

Ο καθένας υποστηρίζει αυτά που χρειάζεται και χρησιμοποιεί. Και επισυνάπτει κάθε λογής δικαιολογίες και επιχειρήματα για να ενισχύσει τη θέση του.
Άλλος θέλει να κατεβάζει τα πάντα, άλλος να τηλεφωνεί μέσω Voip, άλλος να παίζει online, άλλος να surfάρει κλπ
Και λίγοι μπορούν να δεχτούν ότι κάποια "χρήση" του δικτύου που γι' αυτούς είναι κατακριτέα, για κάποιους άλλους είναι must. 
Το "σημαντικό" είναι υποκειμενικό κι όχι αντικειμενικό. 
Γιατί να προέχει μια Voip συνομιλία (για δουλειά, για κουτσομπολιό κλπ), από το download ενός επεισοδίου της αγαπημένης σειράς κάποιου; 
Γιατί το τελευταίο άλμπουμ της Britney έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από το email με φωτογραφίες κάποιου συγγενή από την Αμερική;  
Γιατί  πρέπει να βγούμε όλοι offline  για να μπορεί κάποιος έχει μηδενικό ping και να σκοτώσει όσους περισσότερους γίνεται στο online gaming;

Θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει, όλες οι δυνατές χρήσεις του aDSL να είναι εφικτές, στο μεγαλύτερο δυνατό βαθμό απόδοσης.  Και τότε όλοι θα είναι ικανοποιημένοι. Όσο υπάρχουν προβλήματα θα ρίχνει ο ένας το φταίξιμο στον άλλον. Πράγματι το όλο δίκτυο της χώρας μας είναι ανεπαρκές για τη τρέχουσα χρήση. 
 Δεν είναι όμως λύση ο επιλεκτικός περιορισμός της χρήσης αυτής, αλλά η αναβάθμιση του δικτύου.

----------


## l_satsok

> Απλά είσαι σε καλό DSLAM με καλή σύνδεση με τον BBRAS


αυτο τελικα ψαχνουμε ολοι αλλα ειναι οπως το λαχειο.
εχω φιλο 10km απο μενα που μερα νυχτα ειναι στα 220kb/sec (συνδεση otenet μιλαμε)και αυτο μου τη δινει χειροτερα οταν ερχομαι σπιτι και ξαναπεφτω στα 40kb/sec.

----------


## Kameleon

> Απίστευτο! Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να συγκρίνουμε το ίντερνετ με το νερό και μάλιστα να επιχειρηματολογούμε περί κοινόχρηστων δικτύων !!!!! Λες κι αν εξαντληθεί το νερό μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο για να φτιάξουμε περισσότερο.
> Η παροχή ίντερνετ είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας όχι φυσικού πόρου. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια. Κι όταν τέλος πάντων μιλάμε για ανεπάρκεια ουσιαστικά αναφερόμαστε σε κακή υπηρεσία όχι σε έλλειψη κάποιου αναντικατάστατου φυσικού πόρου.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό όσων επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ των περιορισμών. Δηλαδή αν μπούκωναν τα δίκτυα της κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα ζητούσαν περιορισμό στη διάρκεια των κλήσεων για να ξεμπουκώσουν τα «κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα»? Όπως και οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας πουλάνε συνδέσεις και σου λένε μίλα όσο θες το ίδιο οφείλουν να κάνουν και οι εταιρίες παροχής ίντερνετ.
> Αντί δηλαδή να συζητάμε για τους εξευτελιστικούς όρους των συμβολαίων που διευκρινίζουν ότι η υπηρεσία (η ταχύτητα για την ακρίβεια) την οποία πληρώνεις μπορεί να μην είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο, καθόμαστε και ακούμε για επιπλέον περιορισμούς.
> Και από πάνω μπαίνουμε σε συζήτηση για το είδους χρήση κάνει ο καθένας, αν δηλαδή κατεβάζει, αν ανεβάζει, αν ανεβοκατεβάζει ή αν μιλάει!!
> 
> Προτιμάμε δηλαδή αντί της βελτιωσης μίας υπηρεσίας που συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη, στην επικοινωνία κλπ να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της.
> 
> Αν ρε παιδιά ο φούρναρης της γειτονιάς σας δεν προλαβαίνει να ψήνει καρβέλια μη ζητάτε από τους γείτονες να σταματήσουν να τρώνε. Ζητήστε από τον φούρναρη να πάρει καινούργιο φούρνο για να τους ταΐζει όλους:
> Κι αν στην Αυστραλία το έχουν ρίξει στη δίαιτα δεν σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν και την καλύτερη λύση. Έλεος πια!


Δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται κατι περισσοτερο απο το παραπανω σχολιο.Μπραβο φιλε. :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

> Φιλε συμφωνω μαζι σου.Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι φυσικος πορος ωστε να εχει πεπερασμενη ποσοτητα.Θες ευρος φιλε ? Κανε και καμια επενδυση και αγορασε λιγο παραπανω διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο.Τα 8,5 Gbps τα θεωρω ελεεινα.Ειναι σαν να διψας και να σου δινουν νερο με την δαχτυληθρα και στο καπακι να σου λενε εσυ φταις που διψας πολυ!! Ελεος...
> Αν ο Χ παροχος αγοραζε μια διασυνδεση της ταξης των 30Gbps και με αντιστοιχα ποιοτικα μηχανηματα (dslam,bbras κτλ.) πιστευετε ειλικρινα (και παντα δινοντας το μεγεθος των συνδεσεων που υπαρχουν τωρα) οτι θα υπηρχε προβλημα ?.


Συμφωνω. Ομως για να παίξω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, εαν ο ΧΨΖ πάροχος έβαζε 30Gbps με εξωτερικο, και πουλούσε την σύνδεση των 2Μbps 50 ευρώ τον μήνα, θα την έπαιρνες; Γιατί άλλα ποσά πληρώνει για τα 8Gbps και άλλα θα πρέπει να πληρώνει για 30! Και η εταιρία πρέπει να βγάζει τα έξοδά της, και να βγάζει και κάποιο λογικό κέρδος... (ή έστω μη λογικό για ορισμένες περιπτώσεις). Παρεπιμπτόντως η 4ΝΕΤ είχε 16εκ ευρώ ζημιά πέρυσι...

----------


## l_satsok

> Αν ρε παιδιά ο φούρναρης της γειτονιάς σας δεν προλαβαίνει να ψήνει καρβέλια μη ζητάτε από τους γείτονες να σταματήσουν να τρώνε. Ζητήστε από τον φούρναρη να πάρει καινούργιο φούρνο για να τους ταΐζει όλους:


δυστυχως ομως εχουμε φουρναρη που αργει,αργει πολυυυυυυ
μεχρι να σχεδιασει,να εγκρινει,να αποφασισει και τελος να υπολοιησει,παει,με βλεπω
γερο 80 χρονων με στραβομαρα και κουφο που δε θα βλεπω ουτε το mouse.

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Κ αυτο τι σημαινει, οτι θα γυρισουμε παλι πισω? Τοτε γιατι δε ζητατε υποδιπλασιασμο κ αυξηση τιμων?Τοσο καιρο ζηταμε τα αναποδα αλλα με σχεδιασμο!
Εκτος αυτου μου θυμιζετε το ανεκδοτο με τον κλασσικο ελληνα που δε ζηταει απο το θεο μια γιδα αλλα ζητα αποτο θεο να ψοφησει του γειτονα!
Πρωτα ηταν χαλια οι ταχυτητες ετσι κ αλλιως, τωρα ειναι οι μισες χαλια αλλα ειναι κ καποιοες (περιοχες δλδ) που πανε καλα, κ πρεπει να ξαναγινουν ολες χαλια?

----------


## sdikr

> Κ αυτο τι σημαινει, οτι θα γυρισουμε παλι πισω? Τοτε γιατι δε ζητατε υποδιπλασιασμο κ αυξηση τιμων?Τοσο καιρο ζηταμε τα αναποδα αλλα με σχεδιασμο!
> Εκτος αυτου μου θυμιζετε το ανεκδοτο με τον κλασσικο ελληνα που δε ζηταει απο το θεο μια γιδα αλλα ζητα αποτο θεο να ψοφησει του γειτονα!
> Πρωτα ηταν χαλια οι ταχυτητες ετσι κ αλλιως, τωρα ειναι οι μισες χαλια αλλα ειναι κ καποιοες (περιοχες δλδ) που πανε καλα, κ πρεπει να ξαναγινουν ολες χαλια?



Θελω μισθωμένη  στα 20mbit  με 20 ευρώ τον χρόνο μπορώ να το έχω;
Να γυρίσουμε πίσω που ακριβώς,  να πάμε μπροστά που ακριβώς,  

Θέλω και τον σκυλό χορτάτο, και την patiserie

ΥΓ αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε οι ταχυτήτες θα είναι μια χαρά,  αλλά θα έχεις λιγότερες ταινίες την ημέρα  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:   :Whistle:

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Εγω φιλαρακο δε κατεβαζω ταινιες, μαρεσει να βλεπω live TV οπως τωρα το final four  κ να μην πληρωνω nova, νομιμα, δε μπορεις εσυ να με υποχρεωνεις να μη χρησιμοποιω τα 4mbps! 
Ειναι σα να λες οτι αμα πιασει κινηση ενας δρομος (που διασχιζει χωραφια) πρεπει να βαλουν διοδια για να μειωθει αντι να κανουν εργα υποδομης κ να τον μεγαλωσουν. Η ικανοτητα των δικτυων ειτε σαρεσει ειτε οχι μπορει να μεγαλωσει!Μαθε να ζητας αυτο που πρεπει κ να κοιτας μπροστα, ποιον οφελει να περιοριστει η χρηση του ιντερνετ κ οχι να βελτιωθουν οι υποδομες?Κ να κερδοσκοπουν οι εταιριες κ να καθηλωνομαστε σε λιγα mbps? Ωραια προοδος!

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω φιλαρακο δε βλεπω ταινιες, μαρεσει να βλεπω ταινιες 'η το final four οπως τωρα κ να μην πληρωνω nova, δε μπορεις εσυ να με υποχρεωνεις να μη χρησιμοποιω τα 4mbps! 
> Ειναι σα να λες οτι αμα πιασει κινηση ενας δρομος (που διασχιζει χωραφια) πρεπει να βαλουν διοδια για να μειωθει αντι να κανουν εργα υποδομης κ να τον μεγαλωσουν. Η ικανοτητα των δικτυων ειτε σαρεσει ειτε οχι μπορει να μεγαλωσει!Μαθε να ζητας αυτο που πρεπει κ να κοιτας μπροστα, ποιον οφελει να περιοριστει η χρηση του ιντερνετ κ οχι να βελτιωθουν οι υποδομες?Κ να κερδοσκοπουν οι εταιριες κ να καθηλωνομαστε σε λιγα mbps? Ωραια προοδος!


Εγω φιλάρακο δεν βλέπω ταίνιες,

μα αρέσει να βλέπω ταινίες

ωχ καλά ότι πείς,  I rest my case

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

οπως βλεπεις τοχω διορθωσει, ενα λαθος εκανα..κ το διορθωσα αμεσως!πριν καν μου την πεις!

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Α κ μιας κ το θυμηθικα, οταν πρωτογραφτηκα στο site κ μετα που κατηγορουσανε ολοι τον οτε για τα χαλια του, κ γω για την ταλαιπωρια πουβλεπα κ περνουσαν κατι φιλαρακια ησουν ο μονος που τα εβλεπε ολα τελεια, δε ξερω αν υπαρχουν ακομα εκεινα τα αρθρα, ειναι του τελευταιου ετους! Μηπως εισαι και  σε κανα ΔΣ του ομιλου στο τελος??Τοσο αγαπη πια για την πιο σταθερη μας σχεση??

----------


## sdikr

> οπως βλεπεις τοχω διορθωσει, ενα λαθος εκανα..κ το διορθωσα αμεσως!πριν καν μου την πεις!


Δεν πρόλαβες
επεξεργασια απο 

Nikos_Mpl 	Ημερομηνία 	04-05-07, 21:57




> Α κ μιας κ το θυμηθικα, οταν πρωτογραφτηκα στο site κ μετα που κατηγορουσανε ολοι τον οτε για τα χαλια του, κ γω για την ταλαιπωρια πουβλεπα κ περνουσαν κατι φιλαρακια ησουν ο μονος που τα εβλεπε ολα τελεια, δε ξερω αν υπαρχουν ακομα εκεινα τα αρθρα, ειναι του τελευταιου ετους! Μηπως εισαι και  σε κανα ΔΣ του ομιλου στο τελος??Τοσο αγαπη πια για την πιο σταθερη μας σχεση??


Ολοι ξέρουν οτι είμαι φιλοοτετζης,  κάτι καλύτερο έχεις να πείς;
ΥΓ  και επείδη τα γραπτά υπάρχουν,  δεν είπα πουθενά οτι είναι τέλεια,

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

κ η απαντηση σου ιδια ωρα ειναι, μετα δεν ειναι!λες να προλαβα στο ιδιο λεπτο νακανα refresh , διορθωση κ αποστολη κ ναγραπψε την ιδια ωρα με σενα?
Φιλε εισαι πολυ κολημενος

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Δεν πρόλαβες
> επεξεργασια απο 
> 
> Nikos_Mpl 	Ημερομηνία 	04-05-07, 21:57
> 
> 
> 
> Ολοι ξέρουν οτι είμαι φιλοοτετζης,  κάτι καλύτερο έχεις να πείς;
> ΥΓ  και επείδη τα γραπτά υπάρχουν,  δεν είπα πουθενά οτι είναι τέλεια,


Δλδ ο βαζελος που τακαννε μπαχαλο στο ποδοσφαιρο δεν εχει φιλαθλους?Δε βλεπω κανεναν να χαιρεται ομως!
Εσυ χαιρεσαι κ το φωναζεις κιολας. Αλλο να πεις απλα οτι σαρεσει ο οτε κ αλλο να το φωναζεις σε καθε τοπικ. Κ επειδη τα παλια δεν υπαρχουν ,το γκαριζες, οχι απλα το φωναζες, μεχρι κ ποινη ειχα φαει που στην ειπα τοτε παλι.

----------


## lewton

> εντάξει δεν χρειάζεται και ογκοχρέωση 5 γιγα το μήνα π.χ.
> αλλά για ελλάδα ένα καπ 1-2 γιγα την ημέρα και μετά επιπλέον χρέωση νομίζω ότι θα έσωζε την κατάσταση και από τη μεριά των καταναλωτών και από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ.
> ο παραπάνω περιοριμός μόνο εύλογος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> κ η απαντηση σου ιδια ωρα ειναι, μετα δεν ειναι!λες να προλαβα στο ιδιο λεπτο νακανα refresh , διορθωση κ αποστολη κ ναγραπψε την ιδια ωρα με σενα?
> Φιλε εισαι πολυ κολημενος


οταν βρεις κατι  καλύτερο απο τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις στείλε μου πμ
Στον καιδά

----------


## karavagos

Οι περιορισμοί (οποιασδήποτε μορφής) θα έρθουν και από εδώ. Απλά ακόμα είμαστε στην ανάπτυξη μέσω έντονου ανταγωνισμού. Χαρείτε όσο προλαβαίνετε  :Razz:  

Οι υπόλοιποι ανοίχτε ένα δικό σας provider και κατεβάστε τα αντερά σας  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> Δλδ ο βαζελος που τακαννε μπαχαλο στο ποδοσφαιρο δεν εχει φιλαθλους?Δε βλεπω κανεναν να χαιρεται ομως!
> Εσυ χαιρεσαι κ το φωναζεις κιολας. Αλλο να πεις απλα οτι σαρεσει ο οτε κ αλλο να το φωναζεις σε καθε τοπικ. Κ επειδη τα παλια δεν υπαρχουν ,το γκαριζες, οχι απλα το φωναζες, μεχρι κ ποινη ειχα φαει που στην ειπα τοτε παλι.




Επείδη δεν διαγράφεται τίποτα  και όλα μένουν

έχεις δυο infraction

1  για greeklish
και ενά για *Προσβλητικό avatar χρήστη

τιπότα αλλο;



*

----------


## jimaniac

Ρε παιδιά δεν έχει νόημα να λέμε τέτοια πράγματα μεταξύ μας. Όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω είναι προτιμότερο να αναβαθμιστεί το υπάρχον δίκτυο....Τί θα πεί να βάλουνε όρια και διάφορες άλλες παπα....ες.....δεν το κατάλαβα????? Πληρώνω για 4 Mbit και θα τα κάνω ότι θέλω και όποτε θέλω...

Τό ότι εγώ, ένας βαρύς χρήστης (κατεβάζω ασταμάτητα όλη μέρα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια απο torrents, Rapidshare και ότι βάλει ο νούς σας) χρησιμοποιώ την γραμμή πολύ με αποτέλεσμα (όχι φυσιολογικό) να επιβαρύνω άλλους που απλά θέλουν να σερφάρουν συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ για αυτό. 

Να φτιαχτεί το δίκτυο με τη προϋπόθεση ότι όλοι οι εγγεγραμένοι ADSL χρήστες θα σερφάρουν συγχρόνως.....έτσι πρέπει.....Δεν πάς με την λογική..αααα έχουμε 500,000 χρήστες ADSL, κατά μέσο όρο, κάθε ώρα και στιγμή είναι συνδεδεμένοι οι 100,000, άλλοι μπαίνουν και άλλοι βγαίνουν άρα φτιάχνουμε το δίκτυο για να αντέχει τους 100,000 συνδρομητές συγχρόνως και άν κάποια στιγμή μπούνε περισσότεροι άστους να σέρνονται....


Γιατί όταν λές ΔΙΝΩ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 4 MBPS, ε σόρρυ αλλά μάθε να δίνεις 4 και όχι απλά να λές έναν μεγάλο αριθμό για τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα μόνο και μόνο για να προσελκύσεις κόσμο....

Άν βάλουνε limit στις συνδέσεις να δώ όλοι εσείς που υποστηρίζετε τέτοιου είδους φιλοσοφίες τί θα κάνετε όταν θα θέλετε να δείτε τηλεόραση απο το Internet. Και αυτό είναι μόνο ένα μικρό παράδειγμα.


Μην κατηγορείτε τους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν πολύ αλλά αυτούς που τόσα χρόνια μας έπιναν το άιμα με τις υποτιθέμενες υπηρεσίες τους. 

Επίσης το γεγονός ότι παίρνω γραμμή 4Mbit γραμμή σημαίνει ότι έχω όριο τα 4 mbit και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω με παραπάνω.....(στην τελική όλοι limit έχουμε στις γραμμές μας, να μπεί και άλλο limit στο ήδη υπάρχον????Δεν νομίζω)

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

ρε φιλε κανε με ban απο το forum , αφου εσυ κανεις ο,τι γουσταρεις!αν νομιζεις οτι θα σε φοβηθω καντο! Ετσι θα το πατε μπροστα, με εμπαθεια κ απειλες!
Εγω απλα αναφερθηκα σε γεγονοτα, αμα δε σε τιμουν κ φοβασαι μη τα κανεις!Δε μαρεσει να τσακωνομαι αλλα με προκαλεις γιατι σε κατι που αντικειμενικα εισαιλαθος επιμενεις κ επειδη εχεις την εξουσια μου το παιζεις κ νταης!
Περιμενω την διαγραφη μου..ΜΕΓΑΛΕ κ κατσε με τα limits, openminded man

----------


## sdikr

> ρε φιλε κανε με ban απο το forum , αφου εσυ κανεις ο,τι γουσταρεις!αν νομιζεις οτι θα σε φοβηθω καντο! Ετσι θα το πατε μπροστα, με εμπαθεια κ απειλες!
> Εγω απλα αναφερθηκα σε γεγονοτα, αμα δε σε τιμουν κ φοβασαι μη τα κανεις!Δε μαρεσει να τσακωνομαι αλλα με προκαλεις γιατι σε κατι που αντικειμενικα εισαιλαθος επιμενεις κ επειδη εχεις την εξουσια μου το παιζεις κ νταης!
> Περιμενω την διαγραφη μου..ΜΕΓΑΛΕ κ κατσε με τα limits, openminded man


 :Thumb down: 

Το μηνυμά είναι ποιο πάνω, και εγώ σε γεγονότα αναφέρθηκα

----------


## Anarki

> Να φτιαχτεί το δίκτυο με τη προϋπόθεση ότι όλοι οι εγγεγραμένοι ADSL χρήστες θα σερφάρουν συγχρόνως.....έτσι πρέπει.....


Αυτό που περιγράφεις μπορεί να σου το παρέχει μια μισθωμένη γραμμή. Η DSL για να είναι φτηνή και προσβάσιμη στον απλό κοσμάκη λειτουργεί με contention ratio. Αυτό βέβαια προυποθέτει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό casual χρηστών (surfing, mails κτλ) και ένα μικρό ποσοστό power users. Επειδή όμως στην Ελλάδα είμαστε τεχνολογικά αναλφάβητοι, ασχολούνται κατα κύριο λόγο οι power users με τις DSL και προφανώς το σύστημα αυτό δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά και στουμπώνει το σύμπαν.
Προφανώς όμως το να μπούν όρια δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να προσελκυθούν κάπως περισσότεροι απλοί χρήστες στη χρήση της DSL (και γενικότερα των υπολογιστών και του Ίντερνετ φυσικά).

----------


## l_satsok

προσωπικα εμενα ενα QoS δε θα με πειραζε προσωρινα μιας και ενδιαφερομαι περισσοτερο
για real time εφαρμογες , αλλα βεβαια οπως οι περισσοτεροι θα ηθελα μια αναβαθμιση του δικτυου και με γοργους ρυθμους(λεμε τωρα)

αληθεια,κατι ρουμανιες,λιθουανιες,βουλγαριες ειναι αληθεια οτι βρισκονται στις πρωτες θεσεις 
παγκοσμιως απο αποψη ταχυτητων;; κατι 24mbit τα εχουν για ψωμοτυρι αυτοι οι φτωχοι εκει πανω.
ο δρακουλας των καρπαθιων μπαινει λεει με 100mbit ευρυζωνικη συνδεση....
ρε μπας και μας εχει περασει και η αλβανια;;

μα δεν εχουνε φιλοτιμο κανενα; γιατι οσοι αναλαμβανουν καποιο ποστο μονο να αρπαζουνε λεφτα ξερουνε οι .......;;(αποσιωπητικα για να μη μου σβυσουν ακομη ενα ποστ)
καμμια περηφανια,τιποτα,τους αρκει να ειμαστε στον πατο..

----------


## l_satsok

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις μπορεί να σου το παρέχει μια μισθωμένη γραμμή. Η DSL για να είναι φτηνή και προσβάσιμη στον απλό κοσμάκη λειτουργεί με contention ratio. Αυτό βέβαια προυποθέτει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό casual χρηστών (surfing, mails κτλ) και ένα μικρό ποσοστό power users. Επειδή όμως στην Ελλάδα είμαστε τεχνολογικά αναλφάβητοι, ασχολούνται κατα κύριο λόγο οι power users με τις DSL και προφανώς το σύστημα αυτό δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά και στουμπώνει το σύμπαν.
> Προφανώς όμως το να μπούν όρια δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να προσελκυθούν κάπως περισσότεροι απλοί χρήστες στη χρήση της DSL (και γενικότερα των υπολογιστών και του Ίντερνετ φυσικά).


πολυ σωστες σκεψεις.
να προσθεσω οτι το μελλον προβλεπεται ζοφερο,υπαρχουν πολλοι απλοι χρηστες που μπηκαν
περιστασιακα λογω των διπλασιασμων και των χαμηλων τιμων των προσφορων του καλοκαιριου,
αυτοι οταν τελειωσει το 12μηνο αντιθετα με το οτι πιστευουν οι παροχοι θα την κανουν με
ελαφρα πηδηματακια και θα απομεινουν αποκλειστικα και μονο οι heavy users.
γνωριζω πολλους τετοιους που δεν ξερουν τι να τα κανουν υπολογιστη και ιντερνετ και
ανυπομονουν να τελειωνουν.
ετσι ειναι παιδακια,ο τεχνολογικα αναλφαβητος δεν μπορει να μορφωθει απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη με ενα διπλασιασμο και μια 12μηνη προσφορα,παρτε το αποφαση,μονο η νεα γενια οι σημερινοι 12χρονοι-15χρονοι μπορουν να αλλαξουν την κατασταση.
καλα το ειπα,θα γερασω περιμενοντας.

----------


## mrsaccess

Προσωπικά δεν διαφωνώ με την ιδέα του traffic shaping, ίσα ίσα. Δεν μπορεί όμως να γίνει σε υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές που επέλεξαν μια σύνδεση χωρίς τέτοιους όρους.

Θα πρέπει είτε να γίνει ένας νέος ISP που να λέει «έχω TS, ελάτε σε μένα για ποιοτικό surfing» ή οι υπάρχοντες ISP να χωρίσουν τα dslam τους σε TS'd και non-TS'd και να επιλέγουν οι συνδρομητές ποια υπηρεσία επιθυμούν να αγοράσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## jimaniac

Γενικά το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνουν και άλλα έργα υποδομής προκειμένου να μπορέσουμε να φτάσουμε την Ευρώπη....

Ούτε το να μπεί limit είναι λύση ούτε το να λέμε ότι η ADSL είναι και καλά η γραμμή του λαού οπότε υπάρχει ratio. Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό, να υπάρχει ένα σωστό ratio και όχι 100:1 ή 1:100 (δεν θυμάμαι πώς πάει ο αριθμός)

----------


## gaff

Πληρώνω => Κατεβάζω 
(και δεν πληρώνω και λίγα)
Φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## nanas

ποιος θα κατεβάσει πρώτος ρε μεγάλε. έτσι και συ πιτάρεις και εγώ...
έλεος δηλαδή, τι σκ... κατεβάζετε όλη την ώρα????

και να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά αν σε κάποιου έχει μπεί ιός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο και τρώει bandwidth συνέχεια? θα την πληρώσει όλη η περιοχή? αστεία πράγματα....

----------


## anon

Oλοι ζητάνε, αλλά ποιός θα πληρώσει; Κανείς δεν θέλει να πληρώσει παραπάνω, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Θυμάμαι όταν είχα 1Mbps πριν την μείωση τιμών (Σεπτέμβριος 2005), και δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με πακέτα. Ομως πλήρωνα κοντά 200 ευρώ το μήνα! Το δυστήχημα είναι ότι πέσαν οι τιμές, ανέβηκαν (θεωρητικά) οι ταχύτητες, και έχει πέσει σημαντικά η ποιότητα. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι σε καλύτερη ποιότητα (καλύτερο contention ratio) έστω και πιο ακριβά. Εχουμε την ισοπεδωτική κατάσταση ADSL όλοι, ή μισθωμένα, τίποτε ενδιάμεσο.... 

Και μην νομίζεται οτι αυτή η κατάσταση ειναι ευνοική για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Το αντίθετο. Ο απλός ελαφρυς χρήστης, οταν πάρει την χιλιάρα, και βλέπει ότι πάει χειρότερα και απο ISDN, σου λέει μαμάκας είμαι να πληρώνω, για να βλέπω δυο τρεις σελίδες και να κατεβάζω emails... Ειναι αρκετοί που βλέπουν αρνητικά αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατί δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν για διχίλιαρες, τετραχίλιαρες και οκταχίλιαρες γραμμές. Ελπίζω μόνο τα πακέτα LLU των παρόχων να φέρουν κόσμο, ώστε να διαδοθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα, να πιάσουμε και εμείς κάνα 10%, αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει λύση.

----------


## nanas

εγώ φίλε μόλις λήξει το 12 μηνο την κανω με ελαφρά πάντως.
τους συχάθηκα ....
άκου θέλαμε και ευριζωνικότητα στο ελλαδιστάν. πλεονέκτες μου φαίνεται ήμασταν.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Τι συζητηση ειναι αυτη παλι; Θελουν καποιοι να μπει ογκοχρεωση; Θελουν καποιοι αλλοι να μειωθουν οι ταχυτητες; Δεν καταλαβαινω. Οποιος θελει μπορει να επιστρεψει σε isdn internet.

Μιλατε μερικοι λες και το internet ειναι μη ανανεωσιμη πηγη ενεργειας που τα αποθεματα ειναι συγκεκριμενα και θα τελειωσουν γρηγορα με την αλογιστη χρηση.
Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι περιορισμενο. Μια εταιρια αν μου δινει 1kbps για οσες ωρες θελω εχω καθε δικαιωμα να το χρησιμοποιω στο full οσο θελω. Αν το δικτυο δε σηκωνει κατι τετοιο τοτε η εταιρια ειναι υποχρεωμενη να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες της κι οχι εγω να κανω οικονομια στο κατεβασμα. Εγω αγοραζω adsl χωρις χρονοχρεωση, χωρις ογκοχρεωση. Αρα αν κατεβαζω 23 ωρες το 24ωρο πρεπει να μου χρωσταν και χαρη για τη 1 ωρα που δεν κατεβαζω οχι να τους χρωσταω εγω.

----------


## demollyon

Άλλα ντάλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα... Ας πούμε την αλήθεια: Ο Έλληνας ο βρωμιάρης είναι πειρατής του κερατά, απλά επειδή δεν την κατάλληλη μόρφωση. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η πειρατεία χτυπάει τον ίδιο. Έτσι όλοι πάνε στα torrents και κατεβάζουν, χωρίς να σκέφτονται τους άλλους. Και άν μιλάς, σου την λένε κιόλας..... Τι να πει κανείς.... 100ΤΒits bandwidth να είχαν οι ISPs, θα τον μπουκώναμε με το μtorrent.... Οπότε μην ακούω βλακείες ότι τάχα μου φταίνε οι ISPs. Δλδ οι βαριοί χρήστες δεν φταίνε?

----------


## anon

Το νετ δεν ειναι απεριόριστο - άπειρο. Οι γραμμές διασύνδεσης έχουν πεπερασμένο bandwidth και οποιαδήποτε αύξηση αυτών κοστίζει σε χρήμα. Γίνεται αλλά κοστίζει. Οπότε ειναι πεπερασμένο. 

Και όχι δεν σου χρωστάνε χάρη για την μια ώρα που δεν κατεβάζεις. Εσυ χρωστάς χάρη σε μένα και αρκετούς άλλους μαμάκες που δεν κατεβάζουμε 23 ώρες το 24ωρο, για να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις εσύ. Ομως το γεγονός ότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να παίξω VoIP ή παιχνίδια που θα το καταλογίσω; Δεν μπορούμε να αυτοπεριοριστούμε, αλλά οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού όπως έχουν ορισθεί, έχουν κάνει τα ευρυζωνικά φάρ ουέστ. Οι εταιρίες γνωρίζουν ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των χρηστών έως και σήμερα το θέλουν για να κατεβάζουν, οπότε δεν τους ενδιαφέρει για τους λοιπούς χρήστες. Κάνουν τον κινέζο, στο θέμα αυτό, αλλά και στο γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούν τελικά όλοι αυτοί οι χρήστες να κατεβάζουν στην μέγιστη θεωρητική. Βασικά αυτό ειναι παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτή... Καλύπτονται απο το γεγονός ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες και πάει τέλειωσε.

Ομως με τις νέες μεγάλες ταχύτητες των full LLU δεν θα μπορεί να συνεχιστεί. Αλλο ο χρήστης να έχει μια χιλιάρα και άλλο δεκαχίλιαρη γραμμη. Δεν θα μπορεί να δεκαπλασιάσει (χωρίς να κερδίσει σημαντικά περισσότερα χρήματα) τις ταχύτητες. αρα ή τελικά οι γραμμές θα πηγαίνουν το πολύ σαν χιλιάρες ή θα μπουν cap/ts 

Και για όσους δεν δέχονται κάτι τέτοιο, μαζευτείται καμμιά δεκαριά και παραπάνω στην ίδια γειτονιά και πάρτε μισθωμένο. Θα έχετε και καλύτερο upload! Nα δω μόνο πως θα μοιράζεστε απο κοινού μια χιλιάρα....

----------


## Anarki

> ΤΜια εταιρια αν μου δινει 1kbps για οσες ωρες θελω εχω καθε δικαιωμα να το χρησιμοποιω στο full οσο θελω. Αν το δικτυο δε σηκωνει κατι τετοιο τοτε η εταιρια ειναι υποχρεωμενη να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες της κι οχι εγω να κανω οικονομια στο κατεβασμα.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contention_ratio
Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη καμία εταιρεία να σου δίνει πάντα 1mbit όταν πληρώνεις σύνδεση έως 1mbit με contention ratio 25:1 ας πούμε. Είναι υποχρεωμένη να σου δίνει πάντα πάνω απο 1024/25 = 40.96 kbps. Προφανώς μια σοβαρή εταιρεία που δεν κοιτάει μόνο το κέρδος θα φροντίσει να σου παρέχει ταχύτητα κοντά στην μέγιστη ονομαστική όσο το δυνατόν πιο συχνά, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τέτοια.

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

και γιατι να μη βγαλουν οι εταιρειες πακετα στα 512kbps να τα αγοραζετε εσεις που θελετε μονο σερφαρισμα?'η και 384!Κ αφηστε μας εμας που μας αρεσουν τα πολλα mbps να τεζαρουμε το δικτυο κ ναχουμε προβληματα(αν κ γω δεν εχω παραπονο)
Ρε παιδια τι λογικη ειναι αυτη: Αγορασε 4mbps , χρησιμοποιησε τα 2 σημερα κ αμα σου πω παρε κ τα αλλα 2. 
Αυτο ειναι απατη.

Εχει ερθει ποτε η Vodafone η Tim & cosmote να σας πουν μη μιλατε τις δωρεαν ωρες που εχετε ή απο τις 4 ωρες μιληστε τις 2 γιατι δε σηκωνει το δικτυο???????????Εδω σημα δεν εχεις κ αρχιζεις τα καντιλια, οχι να σου πει τετοιο πραγμα!ΕΙναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ θεμα ΥΠΟΔΟΜΩΝ. Προβλημα τους αν θα τις κανουν  ή οχι!Οχι δικο μας..
Αυτα ειναι ανυκουστα κ αν τα ανεχονται σε αλλες χωρες ειναι κοροιδα.

 Εκτος πια αν πληρωνουν 20 ευρω το χρονο για 4 mbps κ μερικες μερες εχουν περιορισμενη χρηση, αλλα δε φανταζομαι ναναι ετσι!
Τοσα παραδειγματα απο την καθημερινοτητα αποδεικνυουν οτι αυτο δε στεκει καν σα σκεψη, μη τρελενεστε!

----------


## kostas007

> αν ανακάλυψες το ιντερνετ τώρα δικαιολογήσε. πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι άλλο το 24/7 και άλλο το κατεβάζω 5 γιγα την ημέρα μπουκώνοντας ένα κοινόχρηστό δίκτυο, το οποίο και έχει σχεδιαστεί για κοινόχηστο και κυρίως το πληρώνεις για κοινόχρηστο.
> είναι σα να αφήνεις τη βρύση όλη μέρα ανοιχτή και τελικά να εξαντληθεί το νερό- τότε θα διψάσουν και οι γείτονες που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα αλλά και εσύ ο ίδιος.
> Φιλοσόφησέ το λίγο περισσότερο και ελπίζω να καταλάβεις....


δε φταιει αυτος,φταινε αυτοι που διαφημιζουν το 24/7 στα X mbps...ως απεριοριστο

----------


## jimaniac

Δεν φταίει κανένας πέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους που αντί να ζητάμε να εξελιχθούμε κοιτάμε πώς θα μείνουμε στάσιμοι.

Γιατί κύριοι να μπεί limit στις υπάρχουσες υποδομές και να μην ρίξουν οι εταιρείες λεφτά να αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές ωστε να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα????

Μήπως δεν θα κάνουν απόσβεση, ή μήπως κοιτάνε πώς να βγάλουνε απο την μύγα ξύγκι?????

Και μην ακούσω σαν δικαιολογία ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται διότι το ADSL δεν παρέχει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες λόγω του Connection Ratio, δίοτι αυτό το Ratio ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ το βάζει και το ρυθμίζει. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει λιγότερους χρήστες μαζί και όλα θα πήγαιναν ρολόι, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ θέλει να κονομήσει τα ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ. Ε λοιπόν και 100 GBPS να είχα όλη μέρα θα γέμιζα δίσκους. Τόσα χρόνια, ακόμα και όταν ξεκίνησε πρίν απο 4-5 χρόνια να μπαίνει το ADSL στην ζωή μας, o ΟΤΕ διαφήμιζε το άχρηστο και πανάκριβο ISDN. Δισεκατομύρια έχει κονομήσει τόσα χρόνια και κάτι το σοβαρό τώρα αρχίζουμε και το βλέπουμε και αυτό λόγω ανταγωνισμού. 
Μα είμαστε σοβαροί?????

Άν κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω (δηλαδή αρκεστούμε στην λογική του να μπεί limit) θα μας φάνε ζωντανούς. Όσο διαμαρτυρόμαστε και δεν σταυρώνουμε τα χέρια μας τόσο καλύτερες υπηρεσίες θα δημιουργούνται. Η ιστορία μας τα έχει διδάξει κάτι τέτοια πράγματα. Ο επιμένων Ελλη-νικά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## STARJOHN

> Δεν φταίει κανένας πέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους που αντί να ζητάμε να εξελιχθούμε κοιτάμε πώς θα μείνουμε στάσιμοι.
> 
> Γιατί κύριοι να μπεί limit στις υπάρχουσες υποδομές και να μην ρίξουν οι εταιρείες λεφτά να αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές ωστε να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα????
> 
> Μήπως δεν θα κάνουν απόσβεση, ή μήπως κοιτάνε πώς να βγάλουνε απο την μύγα ξύγκι?????
> 
> Και μην ακούσω σαν δικαιολογία ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται διότι το ADSL δεν παρέχει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες λόγω του Connection Ratio, δίοτι αυτό το Ratio ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ το βάζει και το ρυθμίζει. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει λιγότερους χρήστες μαζί και όλα θα πήγαιναν ρολόι, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ θέλει να κονομήσει τα ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ. Ε λοιπόν και 100 GBPS να είχα όλη μέρα θα γέμιζα δίσκους. Τόσα χρόνια, ακόμα και όταν ξεκίνησε πρίν απο 4-5 χρόνια να μπαίνει το ADSL στην ζωή μας, o ΟΤΕ διαφήμιζε το άχρηστο και πανάκριβο ISDN. Δισεκατομύρια έχει κονομήσει τόσα χρόνια και κάτι το σοβαρό τώρα αρχίζουμε και το βλέπουμε και αυτό λόγω ανταγωνισμού. 
> Μα είμαστε σοβαροί?????
> 
> Άν κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω (δηλαδή αρκεστούμε στην λογική του να μπεί limit) θα μας φάνε ζωντανούς. Όσο διαμαρτυρόμαστε και δεν σταυρώνουμε τα χέρια μας τόσο καλύτερες υπηρεσίες θα δημιουργούνται. Η ιστορία μας τα έχει διδάξει κάτι τέτοια πράγματα. Ο επιμένων Ελλη-νικά!!!!!!!!!




+1Αψογος :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Δεν φταίει κανένας πέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους που αντί να ζητάμε να εξελιχθούμε κοιτάμε πώς θα μείνουμε στάσιμοι.
> 
> Γιατί κύριοι να μπεί limit στις υπάρχουσες υποδομές και να μην ρίξουν οι εταιρείες λεφτά να αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές ωστε να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα????
> 
> Μήπως δεν θα κάνουν απόσβεση, ή μήπως κοιτάνε πώς να βγάλουνε απο την μύγα ξύγκι?????
> 
> Και μην ακούσω σαν δικαιολογία ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται διότι το ADSL δεν παρέχει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες λόγω του Connection Ratio, δίοτι αυτό το Ratio ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ το βάζει και το ρυθμίζει. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει λιγότερους χρήστες μαζί και όλα θα πήγαιναν ρολόι, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ θέλει να κονομήσει τα ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ. Ε λοιπόν και 100 GBPS να είχα όλη μέρα θα γέμιζα δίσκους. Τόσα χρόνια, ακόμα και όταν ξεκίνησε πρίν απο 4-5 χρόνια να μπαίνει το ADSL στην ζωή μας, o ΟΤΕ διαφήμιζε το άχρηστο και πανάκριβο ISDN. Δισεκατομύρια έχει κονομήσει τόσα χρόνια και κάτι το σοβαρό τώρα αρχίζουμε και το βλέπουμε και αυτό λόγω ανταγωνισμού. 
> Μα είμαστε σοβαροί?????
> 
> Άν κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω (δηλαδή αρκεστούμε στην λογική του να μπεί limit) θα μας φάνε ζωντανούς. Όσο διαμαρτυρόμαστε και δεν σταυρώνουμε τα χέρια μας τόσο καλύτερες υπηρεσίες θα δημιουργούνται. Η ιστορία μας τα έχει διδάξει κάτι τέτοια πράγματα. Ο επιμένων Ελλη-νικά!!!!!!!!!


Εγώ βλέπω ότι οι περισσότεροι ISPs έχουν ζημιές, επειδή παρέχουν υπηρεσίες κάτω του κόστους για να μείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί.
Γεμίσαμε όμως οικονομολόγους που έμαθαν να μιλάνε και για «σίγουρη απόσβεση», δε βλέπω όμως κάποια απόδειξη ότι θα υπάρξει αυτή η σίγουρη απόσβεση. Έτσι πετάω και εγώ όποια γνώμη θέλω, αλλά προτιμώ να μιλάω με facts.
Όπως καμία άλλη επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους σε βάθος χρόνου, έτσι δε μπορούν και οι ΙSPs να σας αφήνουν για πάντα να κατεβάζετε 24/7 ό,τι να 'ναι πληρώνοντας 30€ το μήνα ή και λιγότερα. Θα έρθει η ώρα που θα μπουν τέτοιοι λογικότατοι περιορισμοί. Πάρτε μισθωμένη αν θέλετε να κατεβάσετε το σύμπαν, ή διακόψτε και πηγαίνετε σε κάποια άλλη εταιρία. Δεν πρόκειται να στεναχωρηθεί καμία Virgin και καμία Forthnet για πελάτη που κατεβάζει περισσότερα από 100GB την ημέρα.
Έτσι δουλεύει ο καπιταλισμός μας, και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ας πάει στην Κούβα. 

Το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet. Γιατί πρόοδος του Internet δε σημαίνει να κατεβάζετε όποια τανία ή τσόντα βρείτε μπροστά σας.

----------


## Eddial

χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά απο τον τίτλο κ μόνο το θέμα ειναι αστείο...τι θα πει αλόγιστη χρήση ιντερνετ???? πάμε καλά ?? μια χαρα τα λέει ο somafree.....για να συνέλθουμε λίγο!!!

----------


## kostask

Ρε παιδιά τελικά ΠΟΣΟΙ είναι αυτοί που έχουν ανοιχτά τα μουλάρια και τα βατράχια να ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ γκαρίζοντας και κοάζοντας ξέρει κανείς?

Πριν καλά καλά δούμε υπηρεσίες της προκοπής αρχίσατε εδώ μέσα να αποζητάτε τόσο απελπισμένα αυτομαστίγωμα?

Σαν πολλούς εδώ μέσα πήρε ο πόνος ξαφνικά για τους "καημένους" τους ISP που δε προλαβαίνουν να χώνουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για να επιζήσουν από τους αιμοσταγείς πελάτες τους :Mad:

----------


## karavagos

Φήμες λένε ότι αυτοί που θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 24 ώρες το 24ώρο από το internet *ανεξαρτήτως του κόστους*, είναι αυτοί που είτε δεν έχουν γνωρίσει το internet από την δημιουργία του, είτε αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί τεχνικά το internet πέρα από το "συνδέομαι κάπου και κατεβάζω ότι βρω μπροστά μου".

Και φυσικά είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένοι (αφού κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει τα παραπάνω), οπότε μην τα βάζετε μαζί τους.

----------


## kostask

> Έτσι πετάω και εγώ όποια γνώμη θέλω, αλλά προτιμώ να μιλάω με facts.


Εσύ τα facts πότε ακριβώς τα έμαθες και γιατί δε μας τα λες αναλυτικά να τα μάθουμε και εμείς?




> Έτσι δουλεύει ο καπιταλισμός μας, και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ας πάει στην Κούβα.


Σοβαρά??? Σα πολύ γρήγορα δεν ενσωματώθηκες και βολεύτηκες εσύ μέσα στο σύστημα για να μάθεις κιόλας και τις διαφορές του??

Στην Κούβα σε κλειδώνουν μέσα στο εργοστάσιο για όση ώρα γουστάρουν και αν τολμάς άνοιξε το στόμα σου και ζήτα να βγεις.
Εδώ σε έχουν 25 ώρες το 24ωρο να γ...μιέσε με μισθό Κούβας και σου λένε "Την βλέπεις την πόρτα? Ανοιχτή είναι όποτε θες φύγε αλλά θα "ενημερώσουμε" και τους υπόλοιπους αν φύγεις να μη ξαναμπείς ποτέ ούτε εδώ μέσα ούτε πουθενά αλλού".

"Eπίσης θέλουμε να μας πείτε τι σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις έχετε, πόσες φορές θέλετε να το κάνετε και σε ποιες ώρες, αν επιθυμείτε/έχετε συντροφική σχέση, ακριβή ημερομηνία και ώρα που σκοπεύετε να γ...σετε χωρίς προφύλαξη για να αφήσετε τη φίλη σας έγκυο και ΑΝ όλα αυτά ταιριάζουν με φιλικό και ομαδικό περιβάλλον της εταιρείας μας καλωσήρθατε, ΑΛΛΑ ουέ και αλλοίμονό σας έτσι και σας τη δώσει κανά βράδυ και κάνετε τίποτα διαφορετικό από αυτά που δηλώσατε παραπάνω" :Whistle:  




> Το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet.
> 
> Γιατί πρόοδος του Internet δε σημαίνει να κατεβάζετε όποια ταινία ή τσόντα βρείτε μπροστά σας.


Και από που προκύπτει δηλαδή ότι όποιος κατεβάζει τσόντες και ταινίες (και η τσόντα ταινία δεν είναι???) δεν κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ με τη σύνδεσή του?

Και ποιος είσαι για να κρίνεις αυτόν που κατέβασε τσόντες? Από πότε η σεξουαλικότητα του καθενός εντός και εκτός Internet αποτελεί αντικείμενο διαχείρισης και αξιολογικής κρίσης τρίτων προσώπων?

Για πες μας ΕΣΥ λοιπόν ποιος είναι ο ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ της "πρόοδου" του Internet? Μήπως όπως το ορίζουν κάτι μικρές παρεούλες του τύπου CIA, FBI, RIAA, MPAA, BSA, TSA κ.λπ?

Με βάση πιο σύστημα αξιών δίνεις τον ορισμό της "προόδου"? Το αξιακό αυτό σύστημα ποια θεωρητική στήριξη έχει? Την αποδοχή του ως σύστημα αξιών από πιο και πόσο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας των πολιτών την αντλεί? (επειδή θες να μιλάς με facts γιαυτό τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά)

Όχι τίποτα για να μάθουμε και εμείς και να ενημερώσουμε και τους άσχετους μετά σε κάτι οργανισμούς της πλάκας που ακούνε σε ονόματα του τύπου ΕΕ, ΟΗΕ, ICANN, FSF κ.λπ :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gatoulas

> Φήμες λένε ότι αυτοί που θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 24 ώρες το 24ώρο από το internet *ανεξαρτήτως του κόστους*, είναι αυτοί που είτε δεν έχουν γνωρίσει το internet από την δημιουργία του, είτε αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί τεχνικά το internet πέρα από το "συνδέομαι κάπου και κατεβάζω ότι βρω μπροστά μου".


Έτσι ακριβώς  :Respekt:

----------


## l_satsok

> ε παιδιά τελικά ΠΟΣΟΙ είναι αυτοί που έχουν ανοιχτά τα μουλάρια και τα βατράχια να ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ γκαρίζοντας και κοάζοντας ξέρει κανείς?
> 
> Πριν καλά καλά δούμε υπηρεσίες της προκοπής αρχίσατε εδώ μέσα να αποζητάτε τόσο απελπισμένα αυτομαστίγωμα?
> 
> Σαν πολλούς εδώ μέσα πήρε ο πόνος ξαφνικά για τους "καημένους" τους ISP που δε προλαβαίνουν να χώνουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για να επιζήσουν από τους αιμοσταγείς πελάτες τους


δεν πηρε κανεναν ο πονος για τους ISP,ο πονος για μας τους ιδιους μας πηρε,αλλα ειπαμε οσοι δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν.
οσα τεραμπιτς και να σας δωσουν δεν προκειται να φτασει,αυτο μπορειτε επιτελους να το καταλαβετε; 
ωραια,να γινουν αναβαθμισεις,να βελτιωθουν οι διασυνδεσεις μεταξυ dslam και BBRAS αλλα
μαζι με αυτο ειναι απαραιτητος και καποιος περιορισμος στα p2p,σας αρεσει δε σας αρεσει καποτε θα γινει και θα γινει για το δικο σας καλο οχι των ISP,για να μπορειτε εσεις που φωναζετε για αθλιες ταχυτητες στα τορρεντς τωρα να κατεβαζετε λιγωτερα μεν αλλα πολυ γρηγορα απο  τωρα δε.
ρε παιδια οι περισσοτεροι ειστε σε μια ηλικια που δεν θα ξαναγυρισει,γιατι καταστρεφετε τη ζωη σας παρακολουθωντας τα download progress; κανοντας κοιλιες απο τωρα; τι θα εχετε να θυμαστε οταν φτασετε τα 50;τα downloads;;;;

----------


## esertas

Όλα καλά αυτά αλλά τι θα γίνει με μας που μας χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ 1024 και ούτε ανθρώπινο σερφάρισμα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε.Εγώ πάνω από 100-200 πλέον δεν πιάνω.
Και έρχομαι και λέω αν είναι να βελτιωθεί η κατάστασει με limit η με αναβάθμιση υποδομών να γίνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.
Απλά κάντε κάτι.
Έλεος.

----------


## kostask

> σας αρεσει δε σας αρεσει καποτε θα γινει και θα γινει για το δικο σας καλο


Κάθε μέτρο που μας ""φοριέται" γίνεται φυσικά για το "δικό μας καλό" βλέπε το παράδειγμα με την πρόσφατη απαγόρευση στις ποσότητες υγρών (ξέρετε φονικές οδοντόκρεμες και εκρηκτικές ύλες όπως οι κολώνιες) που μεταφέρουν οι επιβάτες στις χειραποσκευές...

...όπως έγραφε και η ταμπέλα μετά τον έλεγχο χειραποσκευών και πριν την είσοδο στα duty free του Heathrow:

"ΑΤΤΕΝΤΙΟΝ! YOU CAN BUY UNLIMITED QUANTITIES OF LIQUIDS BEYOND THIS POINT"

...και ο νοών νοείτο :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Σιγα μην βαλουνε και ταμπελα οπως στην Θεια Κωμωδια του Νταντε
"Απωλεσατε πασαν ελπιδα" (για πραγματικα γρηγορο adsl) :Razz: 
γιατι καπως ετσι το κοβω με τα σημερινα μεγαλεια μας...

----------


## theflame_adsl

Ρε παιδιά κουλάρετε λίγο!!!
Είπαμε υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά μη βγάλουμε και τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας!!!!!
Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για traffic shaping και άλλες ιστορίες για αγρίους και να τους λέμε ότι δεν πειράζει να μας βγάλουν το ένα μάτι γιατί τι να το κάνουμε αφού έχουμε δύο!!! Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...
Traffic shaping Και τέτοιες ιστορίες είναι εντελώς λάθος να βάλει κάποιος από τη στιγμή που δεν μου πούλησε κάτι το οποίο να αναφέρει ότι το περιέχει.
Όριο στο download επίσης δεν μπορεί να βάλει από τη στιγμή που έχει άλλα πακέτα και πουλάει με αυτό το σύστημα. Το πακέτο που αγόρασα εγώ δεν έχει περιορισμό και δεν έχει traffic shaping. Δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο στο συμβόλαιο μου και άρα όποιος προτείνει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πολύ απλά δεν ξέρει τι του γίνετε!!!
Αλήθεια όλοι όσοι θεωρείτε ότι ΟΚ ας μπει περιορισμός στο πόσα γκίγα θα κατεβάζουμε τη μέρα/εβδομάδα/μήνα έχετε επιλέξει κάποιο ανάλογο πακέτο; Γιατί αν όχι δεν θα πρέπει να μιλάτε.

----------


## l_satsok

> Κάθε μέτρο που μας ""φοριέται" γίνεται φυσικά για το "δικό μας καλό" βλέπε το παράδειγμα με την πρόσφατη απαγόρευση στις ποσότητες υγρών (ξέρετε φονικές οδοντόκρεμες και εκρηκτικές ύλες όπως οι κολώνιες) που μεταφέρουν οι επιβάτες στις χειραποσκευές...
> 
> ...όπως έγραφε και η ταμπέλα μετά τον έλεγχο χειραποσκευών και πριν την είσοδο στα duty free του Heathrow:
> 
> "ΑΤΤΕΝΤΙΟΝ! YOU CAN BUY UNLIMITED QUANTITIES OF LIQUIDS BEYOND THIS POINT"


σιγα ρε μεγαλε,εδω μιλαμε για τη χρηση του ιντερνετ και οχι για την καταπατηση των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων.
μα γιατι παντα μας αρεσει να υπερβαλουμε και καθε μικρο ζητηματακι καθημερινοτητας
να το αναγαγουμε σε μεγα πολιτικο ζητημα.

----------


## kostask

ΕΤΣΙ μόλις πετάξουμε στον καιάδα τους χαμερπείς και γλοιώδεις τορεντάκιδες που έφεραν εδώ αυτές τις μόδες από τις χώρες του διαβόλου θα ανατείλει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ο ήλιος του DSL στο περήφανο έθνος μας!!!

"ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ" :Twisted Evil: 




> σιγα ρε μεγαλε,εδω μιλαμε για τη χρηση του ιντερνετ και οχι για την καταπατηση των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων.
> μα γιατι παντα μας αρεσει να υπερβαλουμε και καθε μικρο ζητηματακι καθημερινοτητας
> να το αναγαγουμε σε μεγα πολιτικο ζητημα.



σώπα ρε που σου καταπατάνε και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα επειδή σου λένε "για το καλό σου" από που μπορείς να φορτώνεσε σα το γαϊδούρι πριν μπεις στο αεροπλάνο...

 το να "κατεβάζεις" όμως με "γαϊδούρι" επίσης δεν αποτελεί "ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα" όπως επίσης για τη RIAA είναι "ανθρώπινο δικαίωμά" της να πληρώνεις ΚΑΘΕ φορά που ΑΚΟΥΣ ένα τραγούδι.

όποιος δε θέλει να καταλάβει το νόημα και μένει ξερά στο παράδειγμα δε θα καταλάβει ποτέ

----------


## WAntilles

Μετά λύπης διαπιστώνω για άλλη μια φορά πόσοι ανόητοι υπάρχουν στον κόσμο.

Αυτοί που μιλούν για περιορισμούς είναι οι ίδιοι που:

- ανέχονται DRM στον υπολογιστή τους και στο σπίτι τους - Mac OSX, Vista
- την ίδια στιγμή που ήδη πληρώνουν σε όλα τα άδεια δισκάκια που αγοράζουν
- ανέχονται κλειδωμένους, ανασφαλείς routers μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι - με το επακόλουθο DRM φυσικά -> ON Telecoms
- ανέχονται να εναλλάσσονται συνεχώς κλέφτες στην εξουσία και ψηφίζουν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα

Όπως και για πολλά άλλα θέματα:

Οι έλληνες έχουνε τους ISPs και το aDSL που τους αξίζει.

Συνεχίστε να μιλάτε για περιορισμούς.

----------


## SoBizarre

Επειδή έχω διαβάσει πολλές κουταμάρες εδώ μέσα, θα πω κι εγώ τις δικές μου.


Πόσοι από εσάς δεν χρησιμοποιούν ΠΟΤΕ εφαρμογές P2P;
Ωραία, πάμε παρακάτω.

Τι είπες Αλέκο; Εσύ κατεβάζεις μονάχα καινούργιες distro του Linux; Με eMule; Καλά, σε πιστέψαμε...
Εγώ δεν κατεβάζω πολλά... Πλέον (το πρόσεξες το “πλέον” ρε Αλέκο :Wink: . Όταν όμως κατεβάζω τα λίγα, καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι άλλοι ανεβάζουν αυτά που θέλω εγώ. Αυτοί οι “κάποιοι” μπορεί να είναι τα “bandwidth hogs” που κατεβάζουν 24/7. Να τους κράξω τώρα για αυτά που κάνουν, τη στιγμή που έχω κατεβάσει από αυτούς; Μου φαίνεται λίγο υποκριτικό.


Ναι, εν τάξη, είναι χαζό να κατεβάζεις μία ταινία σε 1080p για να τη δεις ενδεχομένως σε μια κωλοοθόνη των 180€. Eiδικά όταν η ταινία είναι και τόσο κακή, που δεν αξίζει καν να τη παρακολουθήσεις. Ναι, είναι χαζό να ρουφάς ότι βλέπεις μπροστά σου μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχεις λίγο γρήγορο ίντερνετ. 
Μακάρι να είχαν όλοι τα ίδια γούστα με μένα και να μοιραζόντουσαν στα P2P δίκτυα μόνο αυτά (τα λίγα) που μ' αρέσουν εμένα. Μακάρι όλοι να το χρησιμοποιούσαν το ίντερνετ έτσι όπως το χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Εμ, δεν γίνεται αυτό όμως ρε Αλέκο.
Όχι όσο το ΚΚΕ είναι εκτός εξουσίας. 


Ωραία θα ήταν αν είχανε 20/1Mbs ADSL όλες οι γιαγιάδες και θείες Πίτσες της Ελλάδας. Τη μισή μέρα τη περνάνε στην εκκλησία, την άλλη μισή κοιμούνται ή βλέπουν Ευαγγελάτο. Το πολύ, πολύ θα μπαίνανε σε κανένα chat room με ψευδώνυμο “Kayth_16ara”, και εμείς θα απολαμβάναμε τις δικές μας 20/1Mbs με μέγιστες ταχύτητες...


...Για VoIP και κανένα online παιχνίδι, που λέει και ένας φίλος εδώ.

----------


## lewton

> Εσύ τα facts πότε ακριβώς τα έμαθες και γιατί δε μας τα λες αναλυτικά να τα μάθουμε και εμείς?


Το ανέφερα ξεκάθαρα.
Οι περισσότεροι ISPs λειτουργούν με ζημιές εδώ και χρόνια.






> Σοβαρά??? Σα πολύ γρήγορα δεν ενσωματώθηκες και βολεύτηκες εσύ μέσα στο σύστημα για να μάθεις κιόλας και τις διαφορές του??
> 
> Στην Κούβα σε κλειδώνουν μέσα στο εργοστάσιο για όση ώρα γουστάρουν και αν τολμάς άνοιξε το στόμα σου και ζήτα να βγεις.
> Εδώ σε έχουν 25 ώρες το 24ωρο να γ...μιέσε με μισθό Κούβας και σου λένε "Την βλέπεις την πόρτα? Ανοιχτή είναι όποτε θες φύγε αλλά θα "ενημερώσουμε" και τους υπόλοιπους αν φύγεις να μη ξαναμπείς ποτέ ούτε εδώ μέσα ούτε πουθενά αλλού".
> 
> "Eπίσης θέλουμε να μας πείτε τι σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις έχετε, πόσες φορές θέλετε να το κάνετε και σε ποιες ώρες, αν επιθυμείτε/έχετε συντροφική σχέση, ακριβή ημερομηνία και ώρα που σκοπεύετε να γ...σετε χωρίς προφύλαξη για να αφήσετε τη φίλη σας έγκυο και ΑΝ όλα αυτά ταιριάζουν με φιλικό και ομαδικό περιβάλλον της εταιρείας μας καλωσήρθατε, ΑΛΛΑ ουέ και αλλοίμονό σας έτσι και σας τη δώσει κανά βράδυ και κάνετε τίποτα διαφορετικό από αυτά που δηλώσατε παραπάνω" 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτά θα τα λάβω ως παραλήρημα και δε θα απαντήσω φυσικά, απλά θα αναφέρω ότι δεν είπα να μην κατεβάζουμε ταινίες και τσόντες, αλλά να μπουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί από τους ISPs που θα εξασφαλίζουν ότι αυτά τα κατεβάσματα δε θα καταστρέφουν το Internet.

----------


## jdm

> Μετά λύπης διαπιστώνω για άλλη μια φορά πόσοι ανόητοι υπάρχουν στον κόσμο.
> 
> Αυτοί που μιλούν για περιορισμούς είναι οι ίδιοι που:
> 
> - ανέχονται DRM στον υπολογιστή τους και στο σπίτι τους - Mac OSX, Vista
> - την ίδια στιγμή που ήδη πληρώνουν σε όλα τα άδεια δισκάκια που αγοράζουν
> - ανέχονται κλειδωμένους, ανασφαλείς routers μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι - με το επακόλουθο DRM φυσικά -> ON Telecoms
> - ανέχονται να εναλλάσσονται συνεχώς κλέφτες στην εξουσία και ψηφίζουν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα
> 
> ...


 :Respekt:

----------


## l_satsok

> Μετά λύπης διαπιστώνω για άλλη μια φορά πόσοι ανόητοι υπάρχουν στον κόσμο.
> 
> Αυτοί που μιλούν για περιορισμούς είναι οι ίδιοι που:
> 
> - ανέχονται DRM στον υπολογιστή τους και στο σπίτι τους - Mac OSX, Vista
> - την ίδια στιγμή που ήδη πληρώνουν σε όλα τα άδεια δισκάκια που αγοράζουν
> - ανέχονται κλειδωμένους, ανασφαλείς routers μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι - με το επακόλουθο DRM φυσικά -> ON Telecoms
> - ανέχονται να εναλλάσσονται συνεχώς κλέφτες στην εξουσία και ψηφίζουν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα


απολυτως κανενα απο ολα αυτα και ειδικα το τελευταιο.
και η ανοησια ειναι κατι πολυ υποκειμενικο,αν το θελεις ετσι ο κοσμος εχει μονο ανοητους.
ισως εγω να ειμαι ανοητος με την εννοια του οτι δεν βρισκω κατι ενδιαφερον για μενα να κατεβασω,πως γινεται αυτο ρε γαμοτο;
το τελευταιο μου download ηταν 6 μερες πριν και το προ προηγουμενο πριν κανα μηνα,
μα καλα γιατι πληρωνω την κολοdsl;
μολις χτες φορμαρισα ενα 300αρη σκληρο ενος κολλητου φιλου,εξωτερικος σκληρος γεματος κατεβασμενα σκουπιδια που δεν τα ειδε ποτε κανεις ,ουτε ο ιδιος που μου τον εφερε.
ειναι φανερο ποιοι ειναι οι ανοητοι.

----------


## jdm

δεν ειναι κανενας ανοητος!!!!!!!! απλα ειμαστε ελληνες τα θελουμε ολα! 
και τα μαθενουμε ολα αργα! ετσι και γινεται αυτο με τα κατεβασματα!! και διαρκει συνηθως 3-4 μηνες οταν το παρουμε αποφαση οτι το internet δεν τελειωνει!

----------


## OrderlordTank

Βασικα δεν ξερω ποσο σχετικος ειμαι με το 8εμα αλλα δεν αντεχω να μην εκφερω τη γνωμη μου.

Λογω του οτι ειμαι πορωμενος gamer και γνωριζω οτι πραγματικη ασφαλεια στο internet δεν υπαρχει,για να μην εχω lag στα παιχνιδια και για να μην εχω προβληματα συνδεσιμοτητας η συρσιμο του υπολογιστη λογω antivirus δεν κατεβαζω σχεδον τιποτα.

Δεν λεω οτι το γεγονος οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω την ταχυτητα των 2mb που χω μου δινει περισσοτερα δικαιωματα απο τους downloaders αλλα που να μαι με παρει 8α πρεπε να χω ισα... :RTFM:  

Λοιπον αυτη τη στιγμη η συνδεση μου ειναι ελαχιστα καλυτερη απο την isdn που χα πριν 8 χρονια τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τα παιχνιδια (150-250 ping ενω παλια ειχα 200-300).Λοιπον μην αρχισω να ακουω για διαφορα των συνδεσεων σε upload/download , ταχυτητα του server και πρωτοκολλα συνδεσιμοτητας των παιχνιδιων γιατι εχω ψη8ει στο online gaming και πιστεψτε με εαν ειχα το 1/5 του 256kb upload μου να δουλευει σωστα 8α πεταγα.Οσον αφορα torrents και peer 2 peer servers ολοι ξερουμε πως το download επηρεαζει ΚΑΙ το upload.

Και ξαφνικα μετα τις 2 τις κα8ημερινες βλεπω οτι το ping πεφτει απο 250 στα 50 ενω οι server ειναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟΙ πραμα που σημαινει οτι για να κατεβασει ο κα8ενας οτι του καπνισει εγω δεν μπορω να χαρω ουτε το 1/5 της ταχυτητας(και 8α ημουν απολυτα ευχαριστημενος)που εκεινος με τα ιδια λεφτα χρησιμοποιει τουλαχιστον στο 40% της ονομαστικης του ταχυτητας...

Και ερωτω το να παιξει κανεις online σαν αν8ρωπος ειναι λιγοτερο σημαντικο απο το να κατεβασει καποιος το 256.751 τραγουδι του?ΑΙΣΧΟΣ  :RTFM:

----------


## dimitris_v

> δεν ειναι κανενας ανοητος!!!!!!!! απλα ειμαστε ελληνες τα θελουμε ολα! 
> και τα μαθενουμε ολα αργα! ετσι και γινεται αυτο με τα κατεβασματα!! και διαρκει συνηθως 3-4 μηνες οταν το παρουμε αποφαση οτι το internet δεν τελειωνει!


Συμφωνώ. Έχουμε το σύνδρομο της κατοχής και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα. Πεινούσαμε και μόλις είδαμε φαγητό πέσαμε με τα μούτρα. 
Ο καυγάς μεταξύ των τορρεντάκηδων και των "fair users" θα συνεχίζεται για καιρό ακόμα και οι εταιρείες θα διαφημίζουν τις γραμμές τους προβάλλοντας έμμεσα τη δυνατότητα απεριόριστου κατεβάσματος και δε θα πάρουν μέτρα περιορισμού. 
Το ρόλο του κακού θα αναλάβουν οι κυβερνήσεις εφαρμόζοντας νόμο για το παράνομο κατέβασμα, θα πέσουν μερικές μηνύσεις και στην Ελλάδα και μετά θα έχουμε όλοι εικοσάρες γραμμές για να στέλνουμε email να έχουμε voip αξιόπιστο να σερφάρουμε και να είμαστε τρισευτυχισμένοι :Sad:  .

----------


## nanas

[quote=karavagos;1140493]Φήμες λένε ότι αυτοί που θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 24 ώρες το 24ώρο από το internet *ανεξαρτήτως του κόστους*, είναι αυτοί που είτε δεν έχουν γνωρίσει το internet από την δημιουργία του, είτε αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί τεχνικά το internet πέρα από το "συνδέομαι κάπου και κατεβάζω ότι βρω μπροστά μου".

Και φυσικά είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένοι (αφού κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει τα παραπάνω), οπότε μην τα βάζετε μαζί τους.[/quote
Απλά άψογο το σχόλιό σου :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## jimaniac

> Βασικα δεν ξερω ποσο σχετικος ειμαι με το 8εμα αλλα δεν αντεχω να μην εκφερω τη γνωμη μου.
> 
> Λογω του οτι ειμαι πορωμενος gamer και γνωριζω οτι πραγματικη ασφαλεια στο internet δεν υπαρχει,για να μην εχω lag στα παιχνιδια και για να μην εχω προβληματα συνδεσιμοτητας η συρσιμο του υπολογιστη λογω antivirus δεν κατεβαζω σχεδον τιποτα.
> 
> Δεν λεω οτι το γεγονος οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω την ταχυτητα των 2mb που χω μου δινει περισσοτερα δικαιωματα απο τους downloaders αλλα που να μαι με παρει 8α πρεπε να χω ισα... 
> 
> Λοιπον αυτη τη στιγμη η συνδεση μου ειναι ελαχιστα καλυτερη απο την isdn που χα πριν 8 χρονια τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τα παιχνιδια (150-250 ping ενω παλια ειχα 200-300).Λοιπον μην αρχισω να ακουω για διαφορα των συνδεσεων σε upload/download , ταχυτητα του server και πρωτοκολλα συνδεσιμοτητας των παιχνιδιων γιατι εχω ψη8ει στο online gaming και πιστεψτε με εαν ειχα το 1/5 του 256kb upload μου να δουλευει σωστα 8α πεταγα.Οσον αφορα torrents και peer 2 peer servers ολοι ξερουμε πως το download επηρεαζει ΚΑΙ το upload.
> 
> Και ξαφνικα μετα τις 2 τις κα8ημερινες βλεπω οτι το ping πεφτει απο 250 στα 50 ενω οι server ειναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟΙ πραμα που σημαινει οτι για να κατεβασει ο κα8ενας οτι του καπνισει εγω δεν μπορω να χαρω ουτε το 1/5 της ταχυτητας(και 8α ημουν απολυτα ευχαριστημενος)που εκεινος με τα ιδια λεφτα χρησιμοποιει τουλαχιστον στο 40% της ονομαστικης του ταχυτητας...
> ...




Και για το γεγονός οτι εσύ φίλε μου για παράδειγμα δεν μπορείς να χαρείς την ταχύτητά σου σωστά φταίνε οι άλλοι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα οποία πληρώνουν??????

Δεν φταίνε σε καμία περίπτωση οι εταιρείες που δεν προσφέρουν σωστές υπηρεσίες?????

Διότι αν οι εταιρείς προσέφεραν σωστές υπηρεσίες τότε ούτε εσύ θα είχες πρόβλημα....Διαφωνείς????

Κάποιος φίλος επίσης ανέφερε πιο πάνω οτι οι εταιρείες τόσο καιρό λειτουργούν με ζημίες. Δεν διαφωνώ, είναι λογικό να συμναίνει κάτι τέτοιο απο την στιγμή που τόσα χρόνια μοναδικός παίχτης ήταν ο ΟΤΕ. Απο την στιγμή που μια εταιρεία τώρα ξεκινάει να φτιάχνει δικό της ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τι θα περίμενε κανείς??? να βγάλει κέρδος απο την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα???? ΟΧΙ βέβαια.

Το τελικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όλοι έχουμε δίκιο να απαιτούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την ADSL για τα πράγματα για τα οποία γουστάρει ο κάθε ένας, χωρίς περιορισμούς! Και εσύ έχεις δίκιο αλλά και εγώ έχω δίκιο. Το να κατηγορείς όμως τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες ADSL ότι χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή είς βάρος σου......δεν είναι και ότι πιο φρόνιμο. όπως εσύ έτσι και αυτοί κάνουν αυτά τα οποία γουστάρουν, απλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το σύστημα λειτουργεί έτσι που οι ελεφρυοί χρήστες δυστυχώς σέρνονται επειδή κάποιοι (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς ) ξεζουμίζουν την γραμμή.

Ε sorry αλλά χρειαζόμαστε υποδομές.....Ξέρεις τι λένε για παράδειγμα για τους γείτονες Τούρκους (δεν θέλω να φανώ ρατσιστής απλά λέω τί έχω ακούσει απο κάποιους μεγαλύτερους και πιο μορφωμένους), ότι επειδή δεν μπορούν να μας φτάσουν σε πολιτισμό ή μόρφωση προσπαθούν να μας κόψουν τα πόδια για να έρθουμε στα ίσα με αυτούς. Αυτό θέλετε να γίνει και εδώ???? αντί να αναβαθμιστούν οι υπηρεσίες για να γίνουμε καλύτεροι ζητάμε τον συμβιβασμό και να μπούν όρια στην χρήση Internet????

Ε τότε είμαστε για κλάματα....μια ζωή θα είμαστε τελευταίοι....Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!Μόλις σκύψατε το κεφάλι και σε λίγο θα πέσετε και στα 4....την συνέχεια την ξέρετε......

Ρε μήν συμβιβάζεστε.....Αλίμονο στον νέο που δεν είναι επαναστάτης και δεν παλεύει και δεν κάνει όνειρα και αποδέχεται αυτά που του δίνει η κοινωνία και συμβιβάζεται...ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ


- Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## furious99

Εγώ δεν τσακίζω τη γραμμή μου (που έχει όριο περίπου τα 25 GB την ημέρα πρακτικά), αλλά θεωρώ δικαίωμα του άλλου να κατεβάζει στο max και υποχρέωση του παρόχου ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΕΙ. Δε θα τσακωθούμε μεταξύ μας οι χρήστες επειδή οι ISP τσιγγουνεύονται το bandwidth και θέλουν να δίνουν best effort. Αν η σύνδεση σας είναι χάλια φταίει o ISP σας και όχι οι άλλοι χρήστες. Ακόμα και αν είναι θέμα DSLAM ΟΤΕ, πάλι φταίει ο ISP σας που βολεύεται δίνοντας σας λιγότερο bandwidth και δεν κάνει τίποτα - θα μπορούσε να σας αφήνει για παράδειγμα να διακόψετε τη σύνδεσή σας, αλλά αφού σας αρμέγει μια χαρά και γλυτώνει και bandwidth γιατί να το κάνει...

----------


## SoBizarre

> (...)Λογω του οτι ειμαι πορωμενος gamer και γνωριζω οτι πραγματικη ασφαλεια στο internet δεν υπαρχει,για να μην εχω lag στα παιχνιδια και για να μην εχω προβληματα συνδεσιμοτητας η συρσιμο του υπολογιστη λογω antivirus δεν κατεβαζω σχεδον τιποτα.(...)


 
Συγνώμη, δεν χρησιμοποιείς antivirus επειδή δεν κατεβάζεις αρχεία; Τα worms τι τα σταματάει; Ή μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι έλεγες;

----------


## sdikr

> Και για το γεγονός οτι εσύ φίλε μου για παράδειγμα δεν μπορείς να χαρείς την ταχύτητά σου σωστά φταίνε οι άλλοι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα οποία πληρώνουν??????
> 
> Δεν φταίνε σε καμία περίπτωση οι εταιρείες που δεν προσφέρουν σωστές υπηρεσίες?????
> 
> Διότι αν οι εταιρείς προσέφεραν σωστές υπηρεσίες τότε ούτε εσύ θα είχες πρόβλημα....Διαφωνείς????
> 
> Κάποιος φίλος επίσης ανέφερε πιο πάνω οτι οι εταιρείες τόσο καιρό λειτουργούν με ζημίες. Δεν διαφωνώ, είναι λογικό να συμναίνει κάτι τέτοιο απο την στιγμή που τόσα χρόνια μοναδικός παίχτης ήταν ο ΟΤΕ. Απο την στιγμή που μια εταιρεία τώρα ξεκινάει να φτιάχνει δικό της ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τι θα περίμενε κανείς??? να βγάλει κέρδος απο την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα???? ΟΧΙ βέβαια.
> 
> Το τελικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όλοι έχουμε δίκιο να απαιτούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την ADSL για τα πράγματα για τα οποία γουστάρει ο κάθε ένας, χωρίς περιορισμούς! Και εσύ έχεις δίκιο αλλά και εγώ έχω δίκιο. Το να κατηγορείς όμως τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες ADSL ότι χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή είς βάρος σου......δεν είναι και ότι πιο φρόνιμο. όπως εσύ έτσι και αυτοί κάνουν αυτά τα οποία γουστάρουν, απλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το σύστημα λειτουργεί έτσι που οι ελεφρυοί χρήστες δυστυχώς σέρνονται επειδή κάποιοι (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς ) ξεζουμίζουν την γραμμή.
> ...


Οταν καταλάβετε τι αγοράσατε τοτέ τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## zoiros

Εγω τωρα γιατι εχω την αισθηση οτι πισω απο αυτη τη συζητηση βρισκεται η ΧΕΡΟΥΚΛΑ του ΟΤΕ  ( η και αλλων ευγενων παροχων) ;

Οποιος θελει να περιορισει το ασκοπο κατεβασμα του , γιατι να μην παρει ενα πακετο ορισμενου ογκου και να εχει και σαν αμοιβη του τη διαφορα τιμης

Και για να θυμηθω και μια αγαπημενη φραση ενος σπουδαιου δασκαλου μου :

     ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟΥ !

----------


## kostas007

> Οταν καταλάβετε τι αγοράσατε τοτέ τα ξαναλέμε


δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να εκφραζεσαι ετσι...

----------


## jimaniac

> Οταν καταλάβετε τι αγοράσατε τοτέ τα ξαναλέμε


Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τί εννοείς.....Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις σε παρακαλώ?

----------


## geo7

Μου φαινεται πολυ αστειο το θεμα αλλα...
Να πω στους παιχνιδαδες...οτι εκτος απο τους isp που πρεπει να "ζησουν" με καποιο τροπο...να σας θυμισω οτι πρεπει να "ζησουν" και τα internet cafe  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Dimitris

Για fair usage κτλ είναι ακόμα νωρίς να μιλήσουμε. Ας φτιάξουν πρώτα δίκτυα των 15-20 Gbps, ας δώσουν 10 Mbit προσιτά στο λαό και τότε κι εγώ θα είμαι πρόθυμος να ακούσω τέτοιες προτάσεις. Το να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο μια ελληνική εταιρία το θεωρώ ότι θα είναι τσιγγουνιά. Πρώτα φτιάχνεις ένα σωστό δίκτυο και μετά κοιτάς πώς να το προστατέψεις από αλόγιστη χρήση. Όχι έχουμε 2Gbps κι επειδή δεν φτάνει να το μοιράσουμε σε όλους αρχίζουμε και κόβουμε ό,τι μπορούμε.

----------


## OrderlordTank

Καταρχας ποτε δεν ισχυριστηκα οτι ΟΛΗ η ευ8υνη (και οχι μοναχα μερος της) ανηκει στους ISPs.

Παρ ολα αυτα το να κατεβαζει καποιος αλογιστα (ιδιαιτερα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας) την στιγμη που ξερει οτι ο κοσμακης που παιζει online σερνεται (χρησιμοποιοντας το 1/10 η και λιγοτερο -απο οτι ο πρωτος- του εντελει ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ bandwith) ενω 8α μπορουσε καλλιστα να βαζει τα torrent και peer 2 peer του να κατεβουν την νυχτα το 8εωρω αγενες.Στο κατω-κατω ουτε ογκοχρεωση ουτε χρονοχρεωση πληρωνεις τι 8α γινει αν τελειωσει το download αυριο η και με8αυριο ρε αδερφε?Αφου τις περισσοτερες φορες μολις και μετα βιας προλαβαινουν να διαβασουν/ακουσουν/δουν απο 1 φορα οτι εχουν κατεβασει κι αυτο οχι παντα(μην πω πως αρκετες φορες αυτο το κατι καταληγει στα σκουπιδια αφου δεν ηταν οτι νομιζαν).




> Ρε μήν συμβιβάζεστε.....Αλίμονο στον νέο που δεν είναι επαναστάτης και δεν παλεύει και δεν κάνει όνειρα και αποδέχεται αυτά που του δίνει η κοινωνία και συμβιβάζεται...ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ


Το ποσο εχω αγωνιστει για να αποκτησω καλυτερο internet δεν το ξερεις,αλλα δεν σου κρυβω ποσο απογοητευμενος νιω8ω οταν καποιοι δεν συμμεριζονται κα8ολου τον εξισου κοροιδευομενο απο τους ISP συναν8ρωπο τους...

Γιατι να αγωνιστω για καλυτερο internet την στιγμη που εγω με το 1/10 απο το τωρινο 8α μουν ευχαριστημενος αν δουλευε σωστα?Α ναι τωρα το σκεφτηκα για μεγαλυτερη ονομαστικη ταχυτητα η οποια παλι 8α καταληξει σε κεινους που ξεζουμιζουν το εντελει ΚΟΙΝΟ BANDWITH (γιατι απλα τοτε 8α κατεβαζουν τα 2πλα οτι ωρα τους καπνισει απο οτι τωρα) με αποτελεσμα παλι εγω να σερνομαι... :Thumb down:  

Κοινως κοροιδευομαστε απο τις εταιριες δεν βλεπω λογω να κοροιδευομαστε και μεταξυ μας με παχια λογια του τυπου <<ας αγωνιστουμε απο κοινου για περισσοτερο και ισοτιμο internet>> oταν σαν φτασει η ωρα της πραξης απλα σφυριζεις αδιαφορα και συνεχιζεις να ρουφας μονοπλευρα το BANDWITH ΠΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ... :RTFM:  

Ε ημαρτον νυσαφι πια... :Respekt:

----------


## ant0ni0

Off Topic


		Εγώ να κάνω μια παρατήρηση επειδή έχει ακουστεί και η άποψη των εναλλακτικών ή των ιδιοκτητων κτλ. Ξέρετε υπάρχουν και 5.000.000 Έληνες που μένουν εκτός Αθηνων οι οποίοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες.Βλέπω στην υπόγραφή του ο προηγούμενος χρήστης ΝοΝαme22 εχει ήδη 10mbit 2play το οποίο στην περιοχή μου λέει οτι θα έχω σε ενα 6μηνο (δλδ κανα 2 χρόνια). Και σκέφτίτε οτι μένω το κέντρο μεγάλης επαρχιακής πόλης...

----------


## anon

> Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τί εννοείς.....Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις σε παρακαλώ?


Αυτό που θέλει να πεί ο sdikr βρίσκεται στην υπογραφή περί μύθων και πραγματικότητας....

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Εγώ πληρώνω για 1 Mbit και έχω την απαίτηση να έχω 1Mbit. Όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας. Αλλιώς ας το καταργήσουμε το Internet να βρούμε κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Αν παλέψεις για καλύτερο Internet τότε θα έχεις καλύτερο internet.


Προφανός από αυτό που λες δεν έχεις ιδέα τι έχεις αγοράσει όπως σίγουρα δεν έχεις ιδέα και πως λειτουργούν παγκόσμια οι πάροχοι internet. Αυτό που θες μπορείς να το έχεις αλλά για να το έχεις θα πρέπει να πάρεις ιδιοτική γραμμή και να την πληρώσεις και ανάλογα.

Αν δεν θες να πληρώνεις ανάλογα τότε ποτέ μην εκφράσεις παράπονα και να μην θεωρείς ότι η δικιά τσου υπερχρήση δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους άλλους εξαιτίας του δικτύου.

Σε τελική ανάλυση όσοι χρησιμοποιούν p2p κατά κύριο λόγο κατεβάζουν παράνομο υλικό, και σαν παράνομοι είναι οι τελευταίοι που θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να φωνάζει ο κλέφτης ενάντια σε όλους τους άλλους που θέλουμε απλά να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας ή να ενημερωθούμε ή ότι άλλο νόμιμο.


Μακάρι να επιβληθεί fair use έστω και με 30 giga όριο, γιατί κάποιοι το έχουν ξεφτιλήσει πια.

----------


## demollyon

> Βασικα δεν ξερω ποσο σχετικος ειμαι με το 8εμα αλλα δεν αντεχω να μην εκφερω τη γνωμη μου.
> 
> Λογω του οτι ειμαι πορωμενος gamer και γνωριζω οτι πραγματικη ασφαλεια στο internet δεν υπαρχει,για να μην εχω lag στα παιχνιδια και για να μην εχω προβληματα συνδεσιμοτητας η συρσιμο του υπολογιστη λογω antivirus δεν κατεβαζω σχεδον τιποτα.
> 
> Δεν λεω οτι το γεγονος οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω την ταχυτητα των 2mb που χω μου δινει περισσοτερα δικαιωματα απο τους downloaders αλλα που να μαι με παρει 8α πρεπε να χω ισα... 
> 
> Λοιπον αυτη τη στιγμη η συνδεση μου ειναι ελαχιστα καλυτερη απο την isdn που χα πριν 8 χρονια τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τα παιχνιδια (150-250 ping ενω παλια ειχα 200-300).Λοιπον μην αρχισω να ακουω για διαφορα των συνδεσεων σε upload/download , ταχυτητα του server και πρωτοκολλα συνδεσιμοτητας των παιχνιδιων γιατι εχω ψη8ει στο online gaming και πιστεψτε με εαν ειχα το 1/5 του 256kb upload μου να δουλευει σωστα 8α πεταγα.Οσον αφορα torrents και peer 2 peer servers ολοι ξερουμε πως το download επηρεαζει ΚΑΙ το upload.
> 
> Και ξαφνικα μετα τις 2 τις κα8ημερινες βλεπω οτι το ping πεφτει απο 250 στα 50 ενω οι server ειναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟΙ πραμα που σημαινει οτι για να κατεβασει ο κα8ενας οτι του καπνισει εγω δεν μπορω να χαρω ουτε το 1/5 της ταχυτητας(και 8α ημουν απολυτα ευχαριστημενος)που εκεινος με τα ιδια λεφτα χρησιμοποιει τουλαχιστον στο 40% της ονομαστικης του ταχυτητας...
> ...


 :Respekt:  Απλά Respect. Ο φίλος τα είπε όλα...




> Μετά λύπης διαπιστώνω για άλλη μια φορά πόσοι ανόητοι υπάρχουν στον κόσμο.
> 
> Αυτοί που μιλούν για περιορισμούς είναι οι ίδιοι που:
> 
> - ανέχονται DRM στον υπολογιστή τους και στο σπίτι τους - Mac OSX, Vista
> - την ίδια στιγμή που ήδη πληρώνουν σε όλα τα άδεια δισκάκια που αγοράζουν
> - ανέχονται κλειδωμένους, ανασφαλείς routers μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι - με το επακόλουθο DRM φυσικά -> ON Telecoms
> - ανέχονται να εναλλάσσονται συνεχώς κλέφτες στην εξουσία και ψηφίζουν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου απέτυχες παταγωδώς στα επιχειρήματά σου. Ξαναδοκίμασε...

----------


## gtl

Είναι πραγματικά αστείο, την στιγμή που σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες καταργούνται τα όρια (όπου υπήρχαν), να κόπτονται ορισμένοι στην Ελλάδα για την εφαρμογή τους! Σε παλαιότερη συζήτηση είχα μάλιστα παραθέσει και τα στοιχεία της τελευταίας έρευνας στις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ που αποδεικνύουν ότι αυτές οι πρακτικές εγκαταλείπονται πια..

----------


## anon

Στο εξωτερικό καταργούνται τα όριο γιατι έχουν δεκαπλάσια διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Ετσι οι heavy downloaders πλέον ειναι μικρό (σχετικά πάντα) ποσοστό ώστε να επιβαρύνει τις ταχύτητες. Χώρια που έχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες και πιο οικονομικές. Εδώ είμαστε ακόμη στα πρώτα βήματα.. Γιαυτό το bandwidth ειναι ένας πολύτιμος και ακριβός πόρος...

----------


## ksipsi

Σε πολλα πραγματα υπαρχει η ευκολη και η σωστη λυση.
Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση, η ευκολη λυση για τους προβαηντερς ειναι να μην επενδυσουν,να μην παρουν μηχανηματα της προκοπης αλλα αντιθετως τα πιο φθηνα ισα ισα για να βγαλουν την υποχρεωση, να μην συνταξουν ενα μακροχρονιο σχεδιο επενδυσεων και προγραμματισμου,να δουλευουν με την αρχη της αρπαχτης και εν τελει να βαζουν διαφορους περιορισμους ωστε απο ενα δεδομενο δικτυο υποδομων να βγαλουν απο την μυγα ξιγκι.
Απο την αλλη μερια ειναι το να κανει τα ακριβως αντιθετα απο τα παραπανω.Κοστιζει ομως κατι παραπανω και ο CEO δεν θα μπορεσει να παρει μεσα στο πρωτο εξαμηνο την βιλα στη Μυκονο.
Καποιος ανεφερε οτι οι παροχοι μπαινουν μεσα, αλλα το ιδιο ατομο νομιζω οτι ξεχναει βασικους κανονες της οικονομικης αναπτυξης.Παιρνεις δανειο συνεχιζεις να επενδυεις τα οποια κερδη σου ωστε μετα απο καποια χρονια να εχεις μια κερδοφορα επιχειρηση.Η αποσβεση γινεται σε βαθος χρονου και οχι σε μηνες σε τετοιου ειδους και μεγεθους επενδυση.Αν η φορθνετ (και η οποια φορθνετ) δεν τα βγαζει περα τι να της κανω εγω ? Ας συγχωνευτουν ολοι σε μια νεα επιχειρηση και μετα να χτυπησουν τον οτε.Στο χωριο που ζω δεν μπορουν να ανοιξουν 10 σουπερμαρκετ και να εχουν την απαιτηση να επιβιωσουν ολοι, ο πληθυσμος δεν εχει την οικονομικη δυναμη να τα συντηρησει και τα 10.Ισως το ιδιο να πρεπει να γινει και στο ιντερνετ, ο οτε και αντε αλλοι 2, οχι οπως τωρα που δεν φτανουν τα δαχτυλα και των δυο χεριων μου να του μετρησω.
Ο φιλος που θελει να παιζει ον-λαην παιχνιδια, ας ζητησει απο τον οποιο παροχο ενα πακετο με ογκοχρεωση( μιας και αφου την συνδεση την θελει για να παιζει δεν του χρειαζεται η αοριστου εκτος αν θελει και ον-λαην και π2π αλλα τοτε να μην γκρινιαζει) και να εχει την απαιτηση να τον βαλουν σε κυκλωμα με cap,traffic shapping,QoS και οτι αλλο σχετικο υπαρχει και να εχει την απαιτηση να εχει μικρο πινγκ τοτε.Το ιδιο και ο φιλος που θελει VoIP να παρει και αυτος πακετο με ογκοχρεωση και να μπει και αυτος σε αναλογο κυκλωμα.Αμα δεν σας αρεσει να μαζευτειτε ολοι μαζι και ΕΣΕΙΣ να παρετε μισθωμενη γραμμη, μιας και σε 1Μbit μισθωμενης μπαινουν πληθωρα ατομων που θελουν να παιξουν ον-λαην (το ιδιο και για VoIP) ενω σε μισθωμενη χιλιαρα 2 και με το ζορι βαριοι χρηστες.

Και για να τελειωνει η ολη παραφιλολογια για το οτι φταινε οι βαριοι χρηστες, να μου φερει καποιος στατιστικα στοιχεια με το ποσοι ειναι αυτοι, μετα να μου πολλαπλασιασει τον αριθμο τους με το μεγεθος της συνδεσης τους και υστερα να παει στη σουηδια που εχει τον ιδιο πληθησμο να κανει το ιδιο και αν το νουμερο της ελλαδας βγει παραπανω τοτε να παραδεχτω οτι φταινε οντως οι βαριοι χρηστες.Αλλιως σημαινει οτι για το μεγεθος του πληθυσμου που εχουμε η διασυνδεση και εξοπλισμος ειναι που πασχει, και οτι καποιοι ιθυνοντες κοιτανε να τα κονομησουν χωρις να πασχησουν.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Γιατι δεν κανετε παραπονα στο κρατος που δεν ασκει ελεγχο στις εταιριες;
Σου πουλαει φιλε μου η Χ εταιρια ιντερνετ 1Mbps  κι εσυ εχεις στην πραγματικοτητα 100kbps; Να παραπονεθεις στην εταιρια φιλε μου και μετα να διαμαρτηρηθεις σε αυτον που κανει τους ελεγχους και επιτρεπει σε εταιριες φουσκες να λειτουργουν. Ειναι δυνατον μια εταιρια να δωσει 100.000 συνδεσεις 1Μbit και το συνολικο bandwidth της εταιριας να ειναι 1Gbit; Λογικο ειναι οτι εκ των πραγματων η εταιρια αυτη δε μπορει να δωσει αυτο που υποτιθεται οτι πουλαει. Αρα το κρατος θα πρεπε να την κλεισει ή να την περιορισει.
Ο Καταναλωτης θα φταιει μονο αν κανει καποια κομπινα κι εκει που εχει αγορασει 1Mbit κατεβαζει με 10Μbit. Αλλιως απλα απολαμβανει αυτο που αγοραζει.
Εγω αδυνατω να μπω στη λογικη του θεματος αυτου. Δηλαδη τα πρωινα που πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου φταιει ο διπλανος μου που ειναι ξυπνιος και κατεβαζει. Μηπως να του ριχνω υπνωτικα για να κατεβαζω πιο γρηγορα;

Καπου διαβασα οτι αν αγορασεις internet 1Mbit δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να το χρησιμοποιεις 24 ωρες στο full αλλα εχεις δικαιωμα να κατεβαζεις κατα μεσο ορο 1024/25=40kbps. Πότε αγορασα εγω τετοιο πραγμα και δεν το ξερω; Στους ορους οταν αγορασα το πακετο δεν ελεγε κατι τετοιο. Ελεγε 24 ωρες 1Mbit χωρις χρονοχρεωση, χωρις ογκοχρεωση. Αυτο αγορασα κυριοι. Αν μου πουλαγαν 20 ευρω το μηνα για 40 kbps μεσο ορο απλα δε θα το επερνα. Το καταλαβατε; Αυτο που ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να κανω σαν σκεπτομενος πολιτης ειναι να απαιτω να απολαμβανω αυτο που  υπεγραψα οτι θα εχω με τα 20 ευρω το μηνα. Αν αλλαξουν οι οροι θα το σκεφτω αν θα τα δωσω. Οποιος υπεγραψε οτι θα δινει 20 ευρω για 40kbps μεσο ορο αυτος να το ακολουθησει αν θελει να ειναι σωστος. Εγω άλλα υπεγραψα. Εγω παιχνιδια δεν παιζω γιατι το θεωρω χαμενο χρονο. Προτιμαω να σερφαρω για την ενημερωση μου και την εκπεδευση μου. Ομως με την ιδια λογικη φταιτε εσεις που παιζετε παιχνιδια που εγω δεν μπορω να ανοιξω ενα pdf απ το internet οσο γρηγορα θα το ανοιγα αν εσεις δεν παιζατε.

Γι' αυτο σταματιστε τα παιχνιδια για να μπορουμε κι εμεις να σερφαρουμε χωρις να περιμενουμε να ανοιξουν οι ιστοσελιδες.
Κι εσεις που μιλατε μεσω voip σα δε ντρεπεστε παλιοτσιγκουνιδες. Υπαρχουν και τα κινητα για κουτσομπολιο. Αφηστε τα παιδια να παιξουν στο internet.
Α και οποιος κατεβαζει καμια εκδοση του linux να σταματησει αμεσως και να την παραγγειλει σε dvd. Μπουκωνει το δικτυο παιδια. Σας παρακαλω πολυ!

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατι δεν κανετε παραπονα στο κρατος που δεν ασκει ελεγχο στις εταιριες;
> Σου πουλαει φιλε μου η Χ εταιρια ιντερνετ 1Mbps  κι εσυ εχεις στην πραγματικοτητα 100kbps; Να παραπονεθεις στην εταιρια φιλε μου και μετα να διαμαρτηρηθεις σε αυτον που κανει τους ελεγχους και επιτρεπει σε εταιριες φουσκες να λειτουργουν. Ειναι δυνατον μια εταιρια να δωσει 100.000 συνδεσεις 1Μbit και το συνολικο bandwidth της εταιριας να ειναι 1Gbit; Λογικο ειναι οτι εκ των πραγματων η εταιρια αυτη δε μπορει να δωσει αυτο που υποτιθεται οτι πουλαει. Αρα το κρατος θα πρεπε να την κλεισει ή να την περιορισει.
> Ο Καταναλωτης θα φταιει μονο αν κανει καποια κομπινα κι εκει που εχει αγορασει 1Mbit κατεβαζει με 10Μbit. Αλλιως απλα απολαμβανει αυτο που αγοραζει.
> Εγω αδυνατω να μπω στη λογικη του θεματος αυτου. Δηλαδη τα πρωινα που πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου φταιει ο διπλανος μου που ειναι ξυπνιος και κατεβαζει. Μηπως να του ριχνω υπνωτικα για να κατεβαζω πιο γρηγορα;
> Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι κατι μου θυμιζει ολο αυτο. Ειναι η κοινη δικαιολογια ολων των εταιριων που δεν μπορουν να προσφερουν αυτα που πληρωνω. "Μας συγχωρειτε κυριε αλλα πρεπει να μας καταλαβετε, εχουμε πολυ πελατεια στο μαγαζι αυτες τις μερες". Ειναι η Ελληνικη πολιτικη ολων των εταιριων. Προσφερουν συνολικα την ιδια ποσοτητα προϊοντος οσοι κι αν ειναι οι πελατες.


Ξαναλέω,  ξέρετε  τι αγοράζετε; 

Τι να σου κάνει το κράτος όταν έσυ έχεις δώσει   20 ευρώ και πήρες 10mbit  μοιραζόμενα  (και το γνωρίζεις);
Αντίστοιχά αν θέλεις υπάρχει το μισθωμένο 1mbit  με μόνο 850 ευρώ τον μήνα  διαλέγεις και παίρνεις  μικρή είναι η διαφορά

----------


## anon

διάβασε την σχετικό άρθρο στην υπογραφή μου... Πάρε και ένα λινκ, για το 2004 βέβαια
http://linuxreviews.org/news/2004/11/05_p2p/ που βγάλανε 85% στα p2p. Σήμερα είναι το ίδιο ή μεγαλύτερο..

Kαι σύμφωνα με αυτό, μόνο τα torrents καταναλώνουν σε διεθνή βάση, το 1/3 του συνολικού bandwidth. Μόνο τα torrents...

----------


## sakistsalikis

Ναι και τι σημαινει αυτο;
Torrent δε χρησιμοποιω. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοι που χρησιμοποιουν πρεπει να σταματησουν. Μπορει να διακινουν νομιμο περιεχομενο οποτε αφηνουμε τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα. Τι κακο κανουν; Χρησιμοποιουν πληρως αυτο που αγορασαν. Που ειναι το κακο;
Τα ορια θα τα βαλει η εταιρια. Αν η Χ εταιρια εχει 10 Gbit bandwidth κι εχει 100.000 πελατες τοτε να τους πει.
"Απο σημερα προσφερουμε internet 100kbps στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" Οποιος θελει μενει οποιος θελει φευγει. Οχι "προσφερουμε 1Mbit ιντερνετ στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" και τελικα κοροϊδευει. Εκει πρεπει να παρεμβει το κρατος. Ειναι σαν κατι κουτοπονηρους χωριατες που πουλαγαν 1 χωραφι σε 2-3 ατομα και μετα ετρεχαν οι αγοραστες μεταξυ τους να βγαλουν ακρη και τελικα προφανως μονο το πρωτο σημβολαιο ισχυε και οι αλλοι μενανε ρεστοι.

Διαβαζω τι αγοραζω και απαιτω να εχω αυτο που αγορασα. Αν δε το εχω με κοροϊδεψε ο πωλητης και τα βαζω με αυτον.

Επειδη τυχαινει να σπουδαζω ηλεκτρολογος στο πολυτεχνειο θα σας πω αυτα που ξερω για τη ΔΕΗ. Αν στις 12 το μεσημερι αυριο  δουλεψουν τα μισα απο τα φορτια (λαμπες, κινητηρες, συσκευες κτλ) που υπαρχουν στο δυκτιο συνδεδεμενα τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα black out. Αν δουλεψουν ολα ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο το Black out. Η ΔΕΗ εστω οτι μπορει να δωσει  100GW. ΣΤο συνολο οι καταναλωτες μπορει να ειναι 200GW. Ομως η ΔΕΗ εχει κανει μελετες. Ξερει οτι ο δημοτικος φωτισμος δε δουλευει ταυτοχρονα με τον κλιματισμο των σπιτιων γιατι απλουστατα τα φωτα στους δρομους αναβουν νυχτα που εχει λιγοτερη ζεστη αρα δουλευουν λιγοτερα κλιματιστικα. Αυτο ομως ειναι ευθυνη της εταιριας. Ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου της εταιριας. Ας εκαναν και οι εταιριες internet ενα σωστο σχεδιασμο να δουν πως κατανεμεται το internet αναλογα με την ωρα, την περιοχη κτλ. Οταν βγει η ΔΕΗ και πει: μην ανοιγεται το μεσημερι ολοι τα κλιματιστικα γιατι δε φτανει η ισχυς για να καλυψει ολη την Ελλαδα, τι θα κανετε; Θα αρχισετε να τα ανοιγετε οι μισοι το βραδυ που πεφτει δροσια;
Εγω παντως τη ΔΕΗ θα κατηγορησω που δεν ειχε προβλεψει να φτιαξει νεες υποδομες.

----------


## geo7

> Στο εξωτερικό καταργούνται τα όριο γιατι έχουν δεκαπλάσια διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Ετσι οι heavy downloaders πλέον ειναι μικρό (σχετικά πάντα) ποσοστό ώστε να επιβαρύνει τις ταχύτητες. Χώρια που έχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες και πιο οικονομικές. Εδώ είμαστε ακόμη στα πρώτα βήματα.. Γιαυτό το bandwidth ειναι ένας πολύτιμος και ακριβός πόρος...


Kατα τη γνωμη σου δηλαδη anon, αν μπει cap αυτοι που μεχρι τωρα εχουν αδιαφορησει, θα χ*στουν απ'τη χαρα τους για την επιβολη του cap και θα "διεισδυσουν"?
Ή μηπως θα πεσουν οι τιμες?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



> Ξαναλέω,  ξέρετε  τι αγοράζετε;


Οτι αγοραζουν και οι σουηδοι,οι γιαπωνεζοι ή οι φινλανδοι?
Κι αν σου φαινονται πολυ "δυτικοι" ή "εξωτικοι" οι συγκεκριμενοι...
μηπως οτι αγοραζουν οι βουλγαροι(??) οι τσεχοι και οι πολωνοι?
Ή μηπως για καποιο λογο (που φανταζομαι οτι θα μας αναπτυξεις), εμεις πρεπει ντε και καλα να "αγορασουμε" αυτο που "αγοραζουν" οι βρετανοι?

*Spoiler:*




			...σκ*τα δηλαδη...
		





> διάβασε την σχετικό άρθρο στην υπογραφή μου... Πάρε και ένα λινκ, για το 2004 βέβαια
> http://linuxreviews.org/news/2004/11/05_p2p/ που βγάλανε 85% στα p2p. Σήμερα είναι το ίδιο ή μεγαλύτερο..
> 
> Kαι σύμφωνα με αυτό, *μόνο τα torrents καταναλώνουν σε διεθνή βάση, το 1/3 του συνολικού bandwidth*. Μόνο τα torrents...


Αυτο λεμε κι εμεις anon...σε *ΔΙΕΘΝΗ* βαση...οχι μονο σε πανελληνια οπως καποιοι ευρωπαϊστες προσπαθουν εντονως (αλλα δεν τους βγαινει..) να μας πεισουν... :Wink:

----------


## anon

Σας εξηγώ τι συμβαίνει. Ηδη υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα και στο εξωτερικό σχετικά με την εξαιρετική άνοδο της κατανάλωσης απο τα π2π, και η αντιμετώπιση του οποίου (πχ με ts, cap, και άλλα τινα), θέτει θέμα περι της ουδετερότητας του διαδικτύου... 

Εαν μπεί cap, κάποιοι θα χαίρονται καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Εγώ δεν λέω να μπεί παντού cap, αλλά μπορούν να δώσουν διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες. Τεσπα, ούτως ή άλλως η μόνη λύση είναι να μπεί περισσότερος κόσμος, και εας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μπεί. Μέχρι τώρα η άνοδος της ευρυζωνικότητας ειναι ικανοποιητική αλλά έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμη.

----------


## Anarki

Το ίδιο με όλους αγοράζουμε, το χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικά όμως.
Να δώσω ένα *κακό* παράδειγμα.
Έχουμε ένα σπίτι με 1 τουαλέτα και 25 κατοίκους (25:1 contention ratio).
Στις άλλες χώρες οι 20 κάτοικοι πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα στην τουαλέτα (casual χέστες) και οι 5 10 φορές (heavy χέστες). 70 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται σπάνια.
Στην Ελλάδα επειδή οι χέστρες είναι νέα τεχνολογία, οι 5 πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα και οι 20 10 φορές την ημέρα απο ενθουσιασμό. 205 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται συχνά.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να μπούν όρια, ούτε ζητάω απο κάποιο heavy χρήστη να περιορίσει την χρήση του. Αυτο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι να αυξήσουμε τους casual χρήστες, οχι να μειώσουμε τους heavy.

----------


## ksipsi

> Εγώ δεν λέω να μπεί παντού cap, αλλά μπορούν να δώσουν διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες. Τεσπα, ούτως ή άλλως η μόνη λύση είναι να μπεί περισσότερος κόσμος, και εας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μπεί. Μέχρι τώρα η άνοδος της ευρυζωνικότητας ειναι ικανοποιητική αλλά έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμη.


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :Respekt:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  

Ειμαι βαρεων-βαρων χρηστης αλλα αυτο νομιζω που γραφεις εδω ειναι 100% σωστο, συμφωνω απολυτα.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Ενταξει κι εγω εχω παρασυρθει να κατεβαζω αχρηστα πραγματα αλλα δε φταιω εγω αδερφια που δε μπορειτε να παιξετε.
Αυτος που δινει μη εφαρμοσιμες υποσχεσεις φταιει.

Βλεπω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να λεει: 1κιλο γαλα 1 ευρω. Δεν επιτρεπω σε κανενα να μου πει: θα πιεις το μισο και το υπολοιπο θα το φερεις πισω να το ξαναπουλησουμε να παρουμε αλλο 1 ευρω. Αφου αγορασα 1 κιλο μπορω να πιω μισο και το υπολοιπο να το πεταξω. Αμα εχουν ελλειψη να το βαλουν σε μισοκιλα.

----------


## geo7

Μια στιγμη, γιατι τωρα μου τα αλλαζεις "ελαφρως" anon..
Καποιες σελιδες πισω, μαθαμε οτι το bandwidth ειναι "πεπερασμενο"...και ντεν φτανει γκια ολους καρντια μου...και οι ελληναραδες, οι "τσοπανηδες" οι τορρεντακηδες στον καιαδα γιατι μας εχουνε μαμησει...και οτι *ετσι γινεται και στις αλλες χωρες* (karavagos νομιζω?...θα σε γελασω...χαχα σε γελασα  :Razz:  )και να ετοιμαζεστε για εναν οχι και τοσο μεγαλοπρεπη "θανατο" παλιοτορρεντακηδες...που δεν ξερετε και τι "αγοραζετε"...
Μερικα ποστ αργοτερα ανακαλυψαμε οτι "σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες καταργούνται τα όρια (όπου υπήρχαν)"...και η απαντηση ηταν οτι ναι μεν αλλα εμεις δεν εχουμε αρκετη "διεισδυση"... 
*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		παρεπιπτοντως anon, στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο που ετοιμαζονται να "διεισδυσουν" ενδεχομενως και να εκσπερματωσουν οι isp's, εγω απ ' τον πατερα μου εμαθα οτι δεν πρεπει να αφηνω κανεναν ουτε καν να το σκεφτεται να "διεισδυσει"...
	




Και το resume της ιστοριας, που αποδεικνυει οτι σεβομαστε και στο ακεραιο την ελληνικη καταγωγη μας, ειναι οτι αντι να δημιουργηθει ενα μετωπο που απ τη μια θα ειναι ο καταναλωτης (σερφερ,gamer,downloader,servακιας- whatever) και απ την αλλη οι παροχοι που προσπαθουν να χτισουν "αυτοκρατοριες" με τα ψεματα και με το τιποτα και μοναδικη επενδυση τα ευρωπαικα πακετα (με τα λεφτα των αλλων μονο δηλαδη...), η λογικη που ακολουθειται ειναι η γνωστη πατενταρισμενα ελληνικη "βρε να πα να γαμηθουνε οι αλλοι..ΕΓΩ να κανω τη δουλεια μου γινεται?  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Το ίδιο με όλους αγοράζουμε, το χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικά όμως.
> Να δώσω ένα *κακό* παράδειγμα.
> Έχουμε ένα σπίτι με 1 τουαλέτα και 25 κατοίκους (25:1 contention ratio).
> Στις άλλες χώρες οι 20 κάτοικοι πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα στην τουαλέτα (casual χέστες) και οι 5 10 φορές (heavy χέστες). 70 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται σπάνια.
> Στην Ελλάδα επειδή οι χέστρες είναι νέα τεχνολογία, οι 5 πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα και οι 20 10 φορές την ημέρα απο ενθουσιασμό. 205 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται συχνά.
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να μπούν όρια, ούτε ζητάω απο κάποιο heavy χρήστη να περιορίσει την χρήση του. Αυτο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι να αυξήσουμε τους casual χρήστες, οχι να μειώσουμε τους heavy.


Bασικα ενα πολυ σημαντικο θεμα που δεν ανεφερες, ειναι οτι οι χεστρες(με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις, οπου υπαρχουν ιδιωτικοι βοθροι... :Razz:  ) ειναι και παρα πολυ μικρες... :Razz: 

Αν η χεστρα ηταν εξτρα λαρτζ, με ενα χεσιμο τη μερα θα κανες τη δουλεια σου... :Razz:

----------


## kostas007

> Ναι και τι σημαινει αυτο;
> Torrent δε χρησιμοποιω. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοι που χρησιμοποιουν πρεπει να σταματησουν. Μπορει να διακινουν νομιμο περιεχομενο οποτε αφηνουμε τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα. Τι κακο κανουν; Χρησιμοποιουν πληρως αυτο που αγορασαν. Που ειναι το κακο;
> Τα ορια θα τα βαλει η εταιρια. Αν η Χ εταιρια εχει 10 Gbit bandwidth κι εχει 100.000 πελατες τοτε να τους πει.
> "Απο σημερα προσφερουμε internet 100kbps στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" Οποιος θελει μενει οποιος θελει φευγει. Οχι "προσφερουμε 1Mbit ιντερνετ στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" και τελικα κοροϊδευει. Εκει πρεπει να παρεμβει το κρατος. Ειναι σαν κατι κουτοπονηρους χωριατες που πουλαγαν 1 χωραφι σε 2-3 ατομα και μετα ετρεχαν οι αγοραστες μεταξυ τους να βγαλουν ακρη και τελικα προφανως μονο το πρωτο σημβολαιο ισχυε και οι αλλοι μενανε ρεστοι.
> 
> Διαβαζω τι αγοραζω και απαιτω να εχω αυτο που αγορασα. Αν δε το εχω με κοροϊδεψε ο πωλητης και τα βαζω με αυτον.
> 
> Επειδη τυχαινει να σπουδαζω ηλεκτρολογος στο πολυτεχνειο θα σας πω αυτα που ξερω για τη ΔΕΗ. Αν στις 12 το μεσημερι αυριο  δουλεψουν τα μισα απο τα φορτια (λαμπες, κινητηρες, συσκευες κτλ) που υπαρχουν στο δυκτιο συνδεδεμενα τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα black out. Αν δουλεψουν ολα ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο το Black out. Η ΔΕΗ εστω οτι μπορει να δωσει  100GW. ΣΤο συνολο οι καταναλωτες μπορει να ειναι 200GW. Ομως η ΔΕΗ εχει κανει μελετες. Ξερει οτι ο δημοτικος φωτισμος δε δουλευει ταυτοχρονα με τον κλιματισμο των σπιτιων γιατι απλουστατα τα φωτα στους δρομους αναβουν νυχτα που εχει λιγοτερη ζεστη αρα δουλευουν λιγοτερα κλιματιστικα. Αυτο ομως ειναι ευθυνη της εταιριας. Ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου της εταιριας. Ας εκαναν και οι εταιριες internet ενα σωστο σχεδιασμο να δουν πως κατανεμεται το internet αναλογα με την ωρα, την περιοχη κτλ. Οταν βγει η ΔΕΗ και πει: μην ανοιγεται το μεσημερι ολοι τα κλιματιστικα γιατι δε φτανει η ισχυς για να καλυψει ολη την Ελλαδα, τι θα κανετε; Θα αρχισετε να τα ανοιγετε οι μισοι το βραδυ που πεφτει δροσια;
> Εγω παντως τη ΔΕΗ θα κατηγορησω που δεν ειχε προβλεψει να φτιαξει νεες υποδομες.


συμφωνω μαζι σου,και ωραιο παραδειγμα με τη δεη...
εγω πιστευω οτι φταινε οι εταιριες που απλα ΔΕΝ ενημερωνουν ΠΡΙΝ παρεις το προιον...

ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ contention ratio και ορια χρησης η οτιδηποτε αλλο τετοιο?
εδω καλα καλα δεν σου λενε το Upload(!) και αλλα παρομοια... :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι και τι σημαινει αυτο;
> Torrent δε χρησιμοποιω. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοι που χρησιμοποιουν πρεπει να σταματησουν. Μπορει να διακινουν νομιμο περιεχομενο οποτε αφηνουμε τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα. Τι κακο κανουν; Χρησιμοποιουν πληρως αυτο που αγορασαν. Που ειναι το κακο;
> Τα ορια θα τα βαλει η εταιρια. Αν η Χ εταιρια εχει 10 Gbit bandwidth κι εχει 100.000 πελατες τοτε να τους πει.
> "Απο σημερα προσφερουμε internet 100kbps στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" Οποιος θελει μενει οποιος θελει φευγει. Οχι "προσφερουμε 1Mbit ιντερνετ στην τιμη των 20 ευρω το μηνα" και τελικα κοροϊδευει. Εκει πρεπει να παρεμβει το κρατος. Ειναι σαν κατι κουτοπονηρους χωριατες που πουλαγαν 1 χωραφι σε 2-3 ατομα και μετα ετρεχαν οι αγοραστες μεταξυ τους να βγαλουν ακρη και τελικα προφανως μονο το πρωτο σημβολαιο ισχυε και οι αλλοι μενανε ρεστοι.
> 
> Διαβαζω τι αγοραζω και απαιτω να εχω αυτο που αγορασα. Αν δε το εχω με κοροϊδεψε ο πωλητης και τα βαζω με αυτον.
> 
> Επειδη τυχαινει να σπουδαζω ηλεκτρολογος στο πολυτεχνειο θα σας πω αυτα που ξερω για τη ΔΕΗ. Αν στις 12 το μεσημερι αυριο  δουλεψουν τα μισα απο τα φορτια (λαμπες, κινητηρες, συσκευες κτλ) που υπαρχουν στο δυκτιο συνδεδεμενα τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα black out. Αν δουλεψουν ολα ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο το Black out. Η ΔΕΗ εστω οτι μπορει να δωσει  100GW. ΣΤο συνολο οι καταναλωτες μπορει να ειναι 200GW. Ομως η ΔΕΗ εχει κανει μελετες. Ξερει οτι ο δημοτικος φωτισμος δε δουλευει ταυτοχρονα με τον κλιματισμο των σπιτιων γιατι απλουστατα τα φωτα στους δρομους αναβουν νυχτα που εχει λιγοτερη ζεστη αρα δουλευουν λιγοτερα κλιματιστικα. Αυτο ομως ειναι ευθυνη της εταιριας. Ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου της εταιριας. Ας εκαναν και οι εταιριες internet ενα σωστο σχεδιασμο να δουν πως κατανεμεται το internet αναλογα με την ωρα, την περιοχη κτλ. Οταν βγει η ΔΕΗ και πει: μην ανοιγεται το μεσημερι ολοι τα κλιματιστικα γιατι δε φτανει η ισχυς για να καλυψει ολη την Ελλαδα, τι θα κανετε; Θα αρχισετε να τα ανοιγετε οι μισοι το βραδυ που πεφτει δροσια;
> Εγω παντως τη ΔΕΗ θα κατηγορησω που δεν ειχε προβλεψει να φτιαξει νεες υποδομες.


Ευτήχως που η ΔΕΗ μπορεί να το κάνει control,  βλέπεις έχει   light users (ηλεκτρονικές λαμπες),  ή περισταστιακους users (φώτα του δήμου),  αν είχε πελάτες σαν και αυτους του Internet  μάλλον δεν θα γράφαμε τώρα  :Razz: 
Το ίδιο με το νέρο, το ίδιο με το τηλέφωνο.

Φυσικά Οταν η ΔΕΗ σου λέει πλήρωσε μεγάλε   50 ευρώ πάγιο αντί για 10 φωνάζεις 
Οπότε και φθηνό το θέλουμε,  και καλό το θέλουμε και γενικώς θέλουμε


Edit: [ Προσθήκη,   ακόμα στην ΔΕΗ  αν δεν έχεις προσέξει  σου λεέι μέχρι τις 800Kwh  τόσα ευρώ  μέχρι τις 1200 τόσα +0,5  και απο εκεί το Ouch
Αλήθεια αυτό γιατι δεν το αναφέρεις; 
 ]




> Ενταξει κι εγω εχω παρασυρθει να κατεβαζω αχρηστα πραγματα αλλα δε φταιω εγω αδερφια που δε μπορειτε να παιξετε.
> Αυτος που δινει μη εφαρμοσιμες υποσχεσεις φταιει.
> 
> Βλεπω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να λεει: 1κιλο γαλα 1 ευρω. Δεν επιτρεπω σε κανενα να μου πει: θα πιεις το μισο και το υπολοιπο θα το φερεις πισω να το ξαναπουλησουμε να παρουμε αλλο 1 ευρω. Αφου αγορασα 1 κιλο μπορω να πιω μισο και το υπολοιπο να το πεταξω. Αμα εχουν ελλειψη να το βαλουν σε μισοκιλα.


Ναι φυσικά και δεν φταις εσύ,  αλλά  κάτι πρέπει να γίνει,  το να δώσουν 1:1  δεν θα γίνει πάντως
Εγώ θέλω να δίνω τα ίδια με έσενα  αλλά να κάνω μια σχετικά απλή χρήση,  εσύ θέλεις να κατεβάζεις όλη μέρα,  πάλι τα ίδια θα δίνεις   απλά δεν θα κατεβάζεις στο φουλ  (αν έχεις πρόβλημα τότε θα ζητάς απο τους αλλους που κατεβάζουν να σταματήσουν)

----------


## geo7

@sdikr
Σε επιλεκτικα ποστ απανταμε βλεπω... :Whistle:

----------


## sakistsalikis

@geo7 
το resume πολυ σωστο.

Το "διερει και βασιλευε"  ειναι η μοναδικη πολιτικη των εταιριων απεναντι στα παραπονα των πελατων. Δηλαδη λενε στον gamer οτι φταιει αυτος που κατεβαζει με p2p, σε αυτον που σερφαρει οτι φταιει o gamer κτλ. Ποτε δε λενε οτι συντομα θα αναβαθμισουν το δυκτιο τους γιατι με την αυξηση των πελατων δε φτανει πλεον. 
Το κακο ειναι ομως οτι ο λαος ειτε πιστευει οτιδηποτε του πουν χωρις να το "φιλτραρει" πρωτα γιατι εχει γινει παθητικος δεκτης και του φταινε ολοι οι αλλοι που δεν μπορει αυτος να κανει τη δουλεια του οπως τη θελει. Ο κλασικος Ελληνας θα σου πει: Μην παρκαρεις εκει το αυτοκινητο σου φιλαρακο γιατι δεν εχω που να παρκαρω το δικο μου. Αμα το παρκαρεις θα στο γρατσουνισει. Ομως ποτε δεν παει να παραπονεθει στο δημαρχο, στο νομαρχη, στον προθυπουργο που δεν εχει κανει ενα σωστο σχεδιασμο με επαρκεις θεσεις για το παρκαρισμα ολων.

----------


## OrderlordTank

Για να πουμε τα συκα συκα και τη σκαφη σκαφη...

Η αλη8εια ειναι οτι οποια συνδεση κι αν αγορασεις αυτη τη στιγμη στην Ελλαδα εχεις ratio 1/8. Αυτο υποχρεουται απο το νομο να σου δωσει ο ISP κι ετσι ειναι παρανομος μονο εαν σου παρεχει λιγοτερο απο αυτο.Ο νομος ηταν εν ενεργεια και πριν απο 10 χρονια (την εποχη που εγω διαμαρτυρομουν στον πΟΤΕ 13kb της 56k PSTN) και ακομα ισχυει.Το να νομιζεις οτι 8α δεσμευτει ποτε κανενας provider πως 8α σου προσφερει περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον στο αμεσο μελλον ειναι ονειρο 8ερινης νυκτος.

Για αυτο το λογο προσπα8ω ΠΑΝΤΑ να αναβα8μιζομαι σε οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη ταχητητα για να μπορω τουλαχιστον να τριβω το νομο στα μουτρα κα8ε απατεωνα που δεν μου παρεχει τουλαχιστον αυτο το οριο.Αλλα αυτο μου εξασφαλιζει απλα αξιοπρεπες download και οχι απροσκοπτο online gaming που σχετιζεται αμεσα με την ποιοτητα ροης πακετων για τα οποια απο οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει καμια νομικη ρητρα.

Οι μισ8ωμενες γραμμες κυμαινονται στο κοστος των 600 euro/1 mb το μηνα.Οπως καταλαβαινετε το κοστος για τον μεσο χρηστη ειναι απαγορευτικο.Το να βρω αλλους 10 gamer κοντα σε μενα για να μοιραστω τα εξοδα ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο.

Στο εξωτερικο οπου τα δικτυα αδυνατουν να εξυπηρετησουν τη ζητηση ισχυει ογκοχρεωση υστερα απο 1 συγκριμενο οριο.Αυτο δεν ειναι αυ8αιρεσια των ISP αλλα γινεται υστερα απο ερευνα και ψηφοφορια της βασης πελατων.Ετσι εξασφαλιζεται η πλειοψηφια των light users και ειναι οι heavy downloaders εκεινοι που καταφευγουν σε πιο ακριβες λυσεις γιατι στο κατω κατω εκεινοι ειναι οι οποιοι υπερφορτωνουν το συστημα πλεον του ποσοστου που τους αναλογει.

Εν ολιγοις σε αλλες χωρες με ratio 1/25 οι πελατες (αλλα και οι υπευ8υνες εταιριες που επιθυμουν ποιοτικη παροχη υπηρεσιων κι οχη κοροιδια του κοσμακη) πηραν την κατασταση στα χερια τους και αυτοπροστατευτηκανε απο τους net-leeches.Στην Ψαροκωσταινα ομως που εχει ratio 1/8 ο εγωισταρος ο μαγκας δεν 8ελει οριο γιατι γουσταρει και απεριοριστο download και να την βγαζει φτηνα στην πλατη των ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΩΝ... :Whistle:  

Ε οχι ρε μεγαλε μα8ε να σεβεσαι τους αλλους και υστερα μιλα... :RTFM:  

Και εκφρασεις του υφους <<8α πεσετε κατω με τα 4 και 8α σας π.δ.ν οι ISP>>να της χωσεις εκει που ξερεις. :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> @sdikr
> Σε επιλεκτικα ποστ απανταμε βλεπω...



Τουλάχιστον απαντάμε  :Wink: 

ΥΓ αν ξέχασα κατι μπορείς να μου το πείς

----------


## geo7

@sdikr
Σου εθεσα ενα ερωτημα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα  :Smile: 
Aν ξεχασα κι εγω κατι να απαντησω (σε μενα πηγαινε το "Τουλάχιστον απαντάμε"?) σε παρακαλω να μου το υποδειξεις  :Wink:

----------


## SoBizarre

> (...)Αυτο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι να αυξήσουμε τους casual χρήστες(...)


Ακριβώς! Με μία μόνο προϋπόθεση. Ότι θα έχουμε γραμμική αύξηση στο εύρος σύνδεσης του παρόχου με το εξωτερικό, σε σύγκριση με τον αριθμό των χρηστών. Να διατηρηθεί δηλαδή το σημερινό “contention ratio”. Διότι αν ο κάθε ISP θα κάνει ανάλυση χρήσης του δικτύου για να κάνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, τότε την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα. Θα δουν ότι οι νέοι χρήστες δεν επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο τόσο πολύ, και να η ευκαιρία να διατηρήσουν το ίδιο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών χωρίς κόστος.

----------


## stelios4711

*Αλόγιστη χρήση Κινητής τηλεφωνίας:

*Εχω κινητό και το χρησιμοποιώ κυριολεκτικά 5 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πληρώνω για αυτό όσο εσείς. Πρέπει εσείς όλοι που κάνετε 124 κλήσεις και στέλνετε 352 sms καθημερινά να το χρησιμοποιείτε και την πρωτοχρονιά και μπουκώνετε το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Δε σας φτάνει που μιλάτε τόσο όλο το χρόνο; τί λέτε ήθελα να 'ξερα !! Εγω που το χρειάζομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πώς θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου; Προτείνω οι εταιρίες που παρέχουν κινητή τηλεφωνία να τιμωρούν αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το τηλέφωνό τους και καταναλώνουν όλα τα χψζ δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας του πακέτου που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ όχι να τους επιβραβεύουν και από πάνω ώστε να τούς έρχεται φτηνότερη η κλήση 
Αλλωστε πρέπει επιτέλους κάποτε να μάθετε αμόρφωτοι, οτι το κινητό μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλα πράγματα εκτός από την επικοινωνία. Μπορείτε πχ να ακούσετε τα MP3 που έχετε αγορασμένα και αποθηκευμένα στο κινητό σας να κατεβάσετε ringtones με πολύ μικρό κόστος και να ασχοληθείτε με τα παιχνίδια που κατεβάσατε από το vodafone live ή το i-mode και τα πληρώσατε 
Αλλιώς είσατε κλέφτες, εκμεταλλεύεστε όλους αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν σωστά το κινητό τους οι καημένες οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα χρεοκοπήσουν και θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι μας 


Φυσικά καταλάβατε οτι ειρωνεύομαι. Τωρα αν κάποιοι απο σας θεωρείτε σωστό το παραπάνω σκεπτικό το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι οτι είσαστε μέτοχοι σε μια από τις εταιρίες κινητης τηλεφωνίας

----------


## geo7

> Για να πουμε τα συκα συκα και τη σκαφη σκαφη...


Φιλε μου, δεν ξερω σε ποιον απευθυνεσαι ακριβως, αλλα μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου εξηγησεις γιατι απ' την στιγμη που στις αλλες χωρες κατεβαζουν τα αντερα τους (χωρις ενοχες κιολας) και παιζουνε και οι αλλοι τα παιχνιδια τους,ο ελληνας downloader χαρακτηριζεται εγωισταρος και εμφανιζεται να "χρωσταει και εξηγησεις το καθικι"?  :Wink: 

Και στην τελικη φιλε μου (αν θελεις να "παιξουμε" με ορους διαιρει και βασιλευε) τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι η δικη σου η αναγκη (το "λιωσιμο" στο zelda ή στο WoW με μηδενικα πινγκς) ειναι "ανωτερη" απ τη δικη μου αναγκη για "λιωσιμο" στο κατεβασμα με τη γραμμη "τελικιασμενη"?

Σε περιπτωση που δεν το εχεις καταλαβει, τα ιδια πληρωνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Kατα τη γνωμη σου δηλαδη anon, αν μπει cap αυτοι που μεχρι τωρα εχουν αδιαφορησει, θα χ*στουν απ'τη χαρα τους για την επιβολη του cap και θα "διεισδυσουν"?
> Ή μηπως θα πεσουν οι τιμες?  
> 
> Οτι αγοραζουν και οι σουηδοι,οι γιαπωνεζοι ή οι φινλανδοι?
> Κι αν σου φαινονται πολυ "δυτικοι" ή "εξωτικοι" οι συγκεκριμενοι...
> μηπως οτι αγοραζουν οι βουλγαροι(??) οι τσεχοι και οι πολωνοι?
> Ή μηπως για καποιο λογο (που φανταζομαι οτι θα μας αναπτυξεις), εμεις πρεπει ντε και καλα να "αγορασουμε" αυτο που "αγοραζουν" οι βρετανοι?
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Οι Αγγλοι που αγοράζουν δηλάδη  8  αλλά έχουν 3 τί είναι;  
Μαλιστα είναι και στις ειδήσεις τα σχετικά με την virgin
Αλήθεια  οι αμερικάνοι τι άγοραζουν;  με τα εξωδικά απο πάνω τους;

οι Βούλγαροι έχουν 10mbit  στο δικτυο του παροχου και 1mbit  με το international,  αλήθεια το μουλάρι που έχουν φτιάξει Mod   για να δέχεται μόνο Ip  ισπανίας που το πας;

ΥΓ τα 100mbit  που λένε έξω,  είναι inside network  και όχι International  traffic
Ακόμα και ενα αρκετά σημαντικό   αλλιώς νιώθεις όταν έχεις 1mbit  και κατεβάζεις με 300kbit  και αλλιώς όταν έχεις 20Mbit  και κατεβάζεις με 5mbit   :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> *Αλόγιστη χρήση Κινητής τηλεφωνίας:
> 
> *Εχω κινητό και το χρησιμοποιώ κυριολεκτικά 5 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πληρώνω για αυτό όσο εσείς. Πρέπει εσείς όλοι που κάνετε 124 κλήσεις και στέλνετε 352 sms καθημερινά να το χρησιμοποιείτε και την πρωτοχρονιά και μπουκώνετε το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Δε σας φτάνει που μιλάτε τόσο όλο το χρόνο; τί λέτε ήθελα να 'ξερα !! Εγω που το χρειάζομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πώς θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου; Προτείνω οι εταιρίες που παρέχουν κινητή τηλεφωνία να τιμωρούν αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το τηλέφωνό τους και καταναλώνουν όλα τα χψζ δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας του πακέτου που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ όχι να τους επιβραβεύουν και από πάνω ώστε να τούς έρχεται φτηνότερη η κλήση 
> Αλλωστε πρέπει επιτέλους κάποτε να μάθετε αμόρφωτοι, οτι το κινητό μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλα πράγματα εκτός από την επικοινωνία. Μπορείτε πχ να ακούσετε τα MP3 που έχετε αγορασμένα και αποθηκευμένα στο κινητό σας να κατεβάσετε ringtones με πολύ μικρό κόστος και να ασχοληθείτε με τα παιχνίδια που κατεβάσατε από το vodafone live ή το i-mode και τα πληρώσατε 
> Αλλιώς είσατε κλέφτες, εκμεταλλεύεστε όλους αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν σωστά το κινητό τους οι καημένες οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα χρεοκοπήσουν και θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι μας 
> 
> 
> Φυσικά καταλάβατε οτι ειρωνεύομαι. Τωρα αν κάποιοι απο σας θεωρείτε σωστό το παραπάνω σκεπτικό το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι οτι είσαστε μέτοχοι σε μια από τις εταιρίες κινητης τηλεφωνίας


Είσαι να κάνουμε μια εταίρια κινητής μαζί που δεν θα έχει τέτοια όρια;
το πάγιο θα είναι μονο   50 ευρώ  την μέρα
λές να πιάσει;

 :Thinking:

----------


## Anarki

> Ακριβώς! Με μία μόνο προϋπόθεση. Ότι θα έχουμε γραμμική αύξηση στο εύρος σύνδεσης του παρόχου με το εξωτερικό, σε σύγκριση με τον αριθμό των χρηστών. Να διατηρηθεί δηλαδή το σημερινό “contention ratio”.


Ναι, εννοείται αυτό  :Smile:  .

----------


## sakistsalikis

Τα επισημα στοιχεια λενε οτι χρησιμοποιουμε πολυ κινητο τηλεφωνο και λιγο ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα σε σχεση με την Ευρωπη. Οποτε αφηστε την "Αλόγιστη χρήση INTERNET" γιατι μαλλον δεν ειναι αλογιστη.

----------


## geo7

> Οι Αγγλοι που αγοράζουν δηλάδη  8  αλλά έχουν 3 τί είναι;  
> Μαλιστα είναι και στις ειδήσεις τα σχετικά με την virgin


το ξερω εχω πλακωθει και εκει  :Innocent:  



> Αλήθεια  οι αμερικάνοι τι άγοραζουν;  με τα εξωδικά απο πάνω τους;
> 
> οι Βούλγαροι έχουν 10mbit  στο δικτυο του παροχου και 1mbit  με το international,  αλήθεια το μουλάρι που έχουν φτιάξει Mod   για να δέχεται μόνο Ip  ισπανίας που το πας;
> 
> ΥΓ τα 100mbit  που λένε έξω,  είναι inside network  και όχι International  traffic
> Ακόμα και ενα αρκετά σημαντικό   αλλιώς νιώθεις όταν έχεις 1mbit  και κατεβάζεις με 300kbit  και αλλιώς όταν έχεις 20Mbit  και κατεβάζεις με 5mbit


Ενδιαφερον το οτι μπηκες στον κοπο να βαλεις και τους αμερικανους στο τραπεζι, αλλα τους σουηδους και τους γιαπωνεζους τους απεφυγες οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι  :Scared:  

 :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> το ξερω εχω πλακωθει και εκει  
> 
> Ενδιαφερον το οτι μπηκες στον κοπο να βαλεις και τους αμερικανους στο τραπεζι, αλλα τους σουηδους και τους γιαπωνεζους τους απεφυγες οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι


Καθόλου αναφέρω,    το ότι λέει 100mbit  δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι International,  διαφωνείς;
Αλήθεια θα ζούσες την ζωή ενος Σουηδου ή ενος Ιάπωνα;

----------


## geo7

> Καθόλου αναφέρω,    το ότι λέει 100mbit  δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι International,  διαφωνείς;
> Αλήθεια θα ζούσες την ζωή ενος Σουηδου ή ενος Ιάπωνα;


Το αν θα ζουσα εκει ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο...
Μιλουσαμε για *caps* sdikr  :Wink: 

Oι 24αρες ειναι uncapped and international...

----------


## sdikr

> Το αν θα ζουσα εκει ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο...
> Μιλουσαμε για *caps* sdikr


Ρώτα τους με πόσο κατεβάζουν απο το εξωτερικό με την 100mbit  τους
ΥΓ  δεν είναι αλλου παπά,  είναι όλα ενα πακέτο

ααα η 24αρες;   οι 100αρες που είναι;

----------


## anon

> *Αλόγιστη χρήση Κινητής τηλεφωνίας:
> 
> *Εχω κινητό και το χρησιμοποιώ κυριολεκτικά 5 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πληρώνω για αυτό όσο εσείς. Πρέπει εσείς όλοι που κάνετε 124 κλήσεις και στέλνετε 352 sms καθημερινά να το χρησιμοποιείτε και την πρωτοχρονιά και μπουκώνετε το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Δε σας φτάνει που μιλάτε τόσο όλο το χρόνο; τί λέτε ήθελα να 'ξερα !! Εγω που το χρειάζομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πώς θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου;


Αστοχο τελείως το παράδειγμά σου. οι εταιρίες κινητής δεν προσφέρουν πακέτα flat rate για ολο τον μήνα. Προσφέρουν πακέτα ωρών με ανάλογες τιμές και κάποια ίσως προμο χαμηλής χρεώσης σε μερικούς αριθμούς. Σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν συγκρίνεται με το Ιντερνετ. εαν είχαμε στο ιντερνετ cap, δηλαδή τόσο για 30GB, τόσο για 50GB κλπ τότε θα είχαμε ανάλογο και στο νετ.

----------


## geo7

> Ρώτα τους με πόσο κατεβάζουν απο το εξωτερικό με την 100mbit  τους
> ΥΓ  δεν είναι αλλου παπά,  είναι όλα ενα πακέτο
> 
> ααα η 24αρες;   οι 100αρες που είναι;


γιατι ρε sdikr εμας στις 100αρες συζητατε να μας βαλουνε cap?  :ROFL:  

Ενταξει λοιπον...οταν θα δωσουν 100αρες  :Laughing:   ας ειναι capped... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Τις 24αρες μπορουμε να τις εχουμε uncapped?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## OrderlordTank

> γιατι απ' την στιγμη που στις αλλες χωρες κατεβαζουν τα αντερα τους (χωρις ενοχες κιολας) και παιζουνε και οι αλλοι τα παιχνιδια τους,


Επειδη το παραπανω ισχυει ΜΟΝΟ οπου τα δικτυα μπορουν να εξυπηρετησουν αξιοπρεπως την ζητηση.Συμφωνεις οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει στην περιπτωση μας σωστα?




> τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι η δικη σου η αναγκη (το "λιωσιμο" στο zelda ή στο WoW με μηδενικα πινγκς) ειναι "ανωτερη" απ τη δικη μου αναγκη για "λιωσιμο" στο κατεβασμα με τη γραμμη "τελικιασμενη"?


Δοκιμασε να παιξεις FPS με 200 ping...απλα ΔΕΝ παιζεις.Πως 8α σου φαινοταν εσυ τις μισες ωρες της μερας να ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΣ ΚΑ8ΟΛΟΥ.Δεν νομιζω οτι αντιμετωπιζουμε το προβλημα στον ιδιο βα8μο,νομιζω?Οπως δεν χρησιμοποιουμε ισοτιμα το banwith που και οι 2 το ιδιο πληρωνουμε...




> Σε περιπτωση που δεν το εχεις καταλαβει, τα ιδια πληρωνουμε


Ακριβως...Μεγαλη αδικια αφου ουσιαστικα ΕΓΩ πληρωνω τα downloads ΣΟΥ...

----------


## sdikr

> γιατι ρε sdikr εμας στις 100αρες συζητατε να μας βαλουνε cap?  
> 
> Ενταξει λοιπον...οταν θα δωσουν 100αρες   ας ειναι capped... 
> Τις 24αρες μπορουμε να τις εχουμε uncapped?


Αναφέρομαι ποιο πανώ σε αυτές,  διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> *Αλόγιστη χρήση Κινητής τηλεφωνίας:
> 
> *Εχω κινητό και το χρησιμοποιώ κυριολεκτικά 5 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πληρώνω για αυτό όσο εσείς. Πρέπει εσείς όλοι που κάνετε 124 κλήσεις και στέλνετε 352 sms καθημερινά να το χρησιμοποιείτε και την πρωτοχρονιά και μπουκώνετε το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Δε σας φτάνει που μιλάτε τόσο όλο το χρόνο; τί λέτε ήθελα να 'ξερα !! Εγω που το χρειάζομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πώς θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου; Προτείνω οι εταιρίες που παρέχουν κινητή τηλεφωνία να τιμωρούν αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το τηλέφωνό τους και καταναλώνουν όλα τα χψζ δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας του πακέτου που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ όχι να τους επιβραβεύουν και από πάνω ώστε να τούς έρχεται φτηνότερη η κλήση 
> Αλλωστε πρέπει επιτέλους κάποτε να μάθετε αμόρφωτοι, οτι το κινητό μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλα πράγματα εκτός από την επικοινωνία. Μπορείτε πχ να ακούσετε τα MP3 που έχετε αγορασμένα και αποθηκευμένα στο κινητό σας να κατεβάσετε ringtones με πολύ μικρό κόστος και να ασχοληθείτε με τα παιχνίδια που κατεβάσατε από το vodafone live ή το i-mode και τα πληρώσατε 
> Αλλιώς είσατε κλέφτες, εκμεταλλεύεστε όλους αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν σωστά το κινητό τους οι καημένες οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα χρεοκοπήσουν και θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι μας 
> 
> 
> Φυσικά καταλάβατε οτι ειρωνεύομαι. Τωρα αν κάποιοι απο σας θεωρείτε σωστό το παραπάνω σκεπτικό το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι οτι είσαστε μέτοχοι σε μια από τις εταιρίες κινητης τηλεφωνίας


Η διαφορά είναι ότι αν το χρησιμοποιείς 5 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν πληρώνεις όσα ο άλλος που το χρησιμοποιεί 2 ώρες την ημέρα (εκτός αν έχεις πάρει μεγάλο πρόγραμμα, αλλά αυτό είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα).
Συνεχίστε τα γελοία παραδείγματα.

----------


## anon

αγαπητέ overlordtank. H πλειοψηφία των χρηστών ειναι heavy downloaders, ή εστω ενα σημαντικό ποσοστό (αρκεί τουλάχιστον 10%) για να πιταρουν τα dslams. Οσο αποτελούν μερίδιο πελατών σημαντικό για κάθε εταιρία, το πρόβλημα θα ισχύει. Εαν ξαφνικά μια μέρα, το σημαντικότερο μερίδιο πελατών είναι οι online gamers νασαι σίγουρος ότι τα πράγματα θα είναι διαφορετικά. ομως το ξέρουμε ότι αυτό δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί. Οπως επίσης η υπηρεσία VoIP δεν ενδιαφέρει κανένα πάροχο, μιας και θέλουν να πουλούν (ακριβότερα) τις δικές τους υπηρεσίες εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## geo7

> Επειδη το παραπανω ισχυει ΜΟΝΟ οπου τα δικτυα μπορουν να εξυπηρετησουν αξιοπρεπως την ζητηση.Συμφωνεις οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει στην περιπτωση μας σωστα?


Συμφωνω απολυτα  :Smile: 
Eσυ συμφωνεις οτι για αυτο ευθυνονται οι παροχοι και οχι οι downloaders?
It makes sense νομιζω  :Smile:  






> Δοκιμασε να παιξεις FPS με 200 ping...απλα ΔΕΝ παιζεις.Πως 8α σου φαινοταν εσυ τις μισες ωρες της μερας να ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΣ ΚΑ8ΟΛΟΥ.Δεν νομιζω οτι αντιμετωπιζουμε το προβλημα στον ιδιο βα8μο,νομιζω?Οπως δεν χρησιμοποιουμε ισοτιμα το banwith που και οι 2 το ιδιο πληρωνουμε...


Φιλε μου δεν σου ειπα οτι αδικως διαμαρτυρεσαι...
Αυτο που προσπαθω(μαλλον ανεπιτυχως..) να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ειναι οτι χτυπαμε το γαιδαρο, οχι το σαμαρι.. :Wink:  






> Ακριβως...Μεγαλη αδικια αφου ουσιαστικα ΕΓΩ πληρωνω τα downloads ΣΟΥ...


Αν σταματησω βεβαια να κατεβαζω...με την ιδια λογικη αυτο θα σημαινει οτι εγω θα πληρωνω τα παιχνιδια σου..
If you catch my drift...που λενε και στο χωριο μου  :Razz:

----------


## geo7

> Αναφέρομαι ποιο πανώ σε αυτές,  διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα


Που?  :Embarassed:

----------


## sdikr

Εδώ 



> ΥΓ τα 100mbit που λένε έξω, είναι inside network και όχι International traffic
> *Ακόμα και ενα αρκετά σημαντικό αλλιώς νιώθεις όταν έχεις 1mbit και κατεβάζεις με 300kbit και αλλιώς όταν έχεις 20Mbit και κατεβάζεις με 5mbit*



12345

----------


## OrderlordTank

Πολυ σωστα τα λες.Οπως ειναι τωρα πληρωνω εγω τα downloads σου,αν σταματησεις να κατεβαζεις 8α πληρωνεις εσυ τα παιχνιδια μου.Γιατι λοιπον εναντιωνεσαι στη λυση της ογκοχρεωσης περαν ενος οριου ωστε να πληρωνει ο κα8ενας οτι του αναλογει?

----------


## geo7

Οι 24αρες sdikr ειναι uncapped, μην το συζητας καν...
Τα δικτυα p2p (θα στο επιβεβαιωσουνε πολλοι..) στηριζονται σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο στην αμεριστη "βοηθεια" που μας προσφερουν οι λατρεμενοι  :Respekt:  μας σουηδοι...

----------


## stelios4711

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι αν το χρησιμοποιείς 5 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν πληρώνεις όσα ο άλλος που το χρησιμοποιεί 2 ώρες την ημέρα (εκτός αν έχεις πάρει μεγάλο πρόγραμμα, αλλά αυτό είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα).
> Συνεχίστε τα γελοία παραδείγματα.


Η διαφορά οτι πληρώνεις την ADSL όσο εγω απλά για σέρφινκ και e-mail είναι επίσης δικό σου πρόβλημα Θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείς PSTN . Δεν έπρεπε να πάρεις μεγάλο πρόγραμμα (πχ ADSL)
Αλλα όταν ο OTE ανέβασε δυσανάλογα τις κλήσεις ΕΠΑΚ εξαναγκάζοντας σου να μεταβείς στην ADSL για βλέπεις μόνο e-mail πληρώνωντας ουσιαστικά μια υπηρεσία που δεν χρειάζεσαι (λέμε τώρα) δεν φώναζες τότε

----------


## sdikr

> Οι 24αρες sdikr ειναι uncapped, μην το συζητας καν...
> Τα δικτυα p2p (θα στο επιβεβαιωσουνε πολλοι..) στηριζονται σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο στην αμεριστη "βοηθεια" που μας προσφερουν οι λατρεμενοι  μας σουηδοι...


Μιλήσα για caped;  Είπα κάτι αλλό, ξαναδιάβασε το Please
Αλήθεια πόσο Up έχουν οι σουηδοι;

----------


## thanosk88

Παιδιά όταν βάζεις μια σύνδεση και πληρώνεις το ποσό που αναλογει στην σύνδεση αυτή έχεις δικαίωμα να την χρησιμοποιείς όσο συχνα θέλεις...

Πληρώνουμε απεριόριστο για να έχουμε απεριόριστο... :Respekt:

----------


## Jazzer

Μια χαρά βλέπω "τρωγόμαστε" μεταξύ μας. Αν μας διαβάζει κάποιος από τους μεγαλοδιευθυντάδες των ISP, θα τρίβει τα χέρια του από χαρά. Σαφώς και δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα, αλλά μάλλον χάνουμε την ουσία που είναι η πραγματική καλυτέρευση των υπηρεσιών που μας παρέχονται και όχι οι "κόφτες " για τους μεν και το "σύμπαν στο σκληρό μας δίσκο" για τους δε. Είμαστε εδώ για να συζητάμε κι ας διαφωνούμε εννοείται, αλλά μήπως στόχος όλων μας θα έπρεπε να είναι άριστες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και όχι "καρικατούρα internet" ?? :Thinking:

----------


## geo7

> Πολυ σωστα τα λες.Οπως ειναι τωρα πληρωνω εγω τα downloads σου,αν σταματησεις να κατεβαζεις 8α πληρωνεις εσυ τα παιχνιδια μου.Γιατι λοιπον εναντιωνεσαι στη λυση της ογκοχρεωσης περαν ενος οριου ωστε να πληρωνει ο κα8ενας οτι του αναλογει?


Γιατι φιλε μου ογκοχρεωση (και δε μιλαω για το καπ των 40 και 160 γιγα τη μερα που ψευδως -για να βγαλουν γραφικους οσους διαμαρτυρονται- διαδιδουν καποιοι), σημαινει καταργηση της υπηρεσιας που δινεται σε μενα...
Για να στο κανω πιο λιανα, πως θα σου φαινοταν το (υποθετικο-δεν ευσταθει φυσικα) σεναριο της χρονοχρεωσης στους σερβερς των παιχνιδιων? (ας υποθεσουμε-εντελως αβασιμα- οτι δημιουργουσαν προβλημα, γι'αυτο)
Δηλαδη να ειχες "δικαιωμα" για 30ωρες παιχνιδι το μηνα. 
Sounds fair? 
Ποια θα ηταν η αντιδραση σου σε ενα τετοιο υποθετικο σεναριο?

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά όταν βάζεις μια σύνδεση και πληρώνεις το ποσό που αναλογει στην σύνδεση αυτή έχεις δικαίωμα να την χρησιμοποιείς όσο συχνα θέλεις...
> 
> Πληρώνουμε απεριόριστο για να έχουμε απεριόριστο...


τότε γιατί κάνεις παράπονα;

----------


## geo7

> Αλήθεια πόσο Up έχουν οι σουηδοι;


Πολυ sdikr.... :Vava:  

Eχουνε φοβο σου λεω... :Scared:  

Ακομα και οι φινλανδοι εχουνε κατι συμμετρικες 10/10 να τις πιεις στο ποτηρι  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Πολυ sdikr.... 
> 
> Eχουνε φοβο σου λεω... 
> 
> Ακομα και οι φινλανδοι εχουνε κατι συμμετρικες 10/10 να τις πιεις στο ποτηρι


ποσο έχουν στις 24;

----------


## l_satsok

μια το βραδυ ειχα μια απο τις συνηθισμενες διακοπες (αναβαθμισης)οπως και πριν 3-4 μερες.
κρατησε μιση ωρα,μολις ηρθε ξεκινησα κατεβασμα τεσταρισματος απο ftp.
οπως ακριβως και τις προηγουμενες φορες,full ταχυτητα στην αρχη αλλα για πολυ λιγο,10-15
λεπτα κρατησε, μετα φαινεται φορτωναν τα μουλαρια και σε 20 λεπτα πιασαμε πατο,αν και 2 το βραδυ 60kb/sec.

μα και ολοι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν πως στο διαολο αντεχουν να κατεβαζουν με τοσο χαμηλη ταχυτητα; αλλα θα μου πεις το αφηνουν εκει ανοιχτο ολη μερα και οποιον παρει ο διαολος.
και μας εχει παρει ολους ο διαολος.

κατα τα αλλα συνεχιστε να αραδιαζετε τα ηλιθια παραδειγματα,για τα νερα,τα φαγητα και τα λοιπα ασχετα.

----------


## thanosk88

Η παροχή ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών αφορά τους παρόχους και αυτοί θα έπρεπε να κατηγορηθούν για την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα....

Αν δεν υπάρχει (που δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή υποδομή) θα έπρεπε να δημιούργηθει ειδάλλως να μην παρέχονται μούφα υπηρεσίες και θα έπρεπε να γίνεται έλεγχος για αυτό...!!!!

----------


## thanosk88

> τότε γιατί κάνεις παράπονα;


Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι πληρώνω 768 και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν έχω ούτε το ελάχιστο 1/3 του ΟΤΕ..... Και δεν φταίει η γραμμή μου για αυτό.

Αν εννοείς ότι αναφέρω οτι σε λίγη ώρα θα μπουκώσουμε το αναφέρω γαι να τονίσω την έλλειψη Bandwindth...

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι πληρώνω 768 και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν έχω ούτε το ελάχιστο 1/3 του ΟΤΕ..... Και δεν φταίει η γραμμή μου για αυτό.


Το ελάχιστον είναι 1/20  αυτό πλήρωσες

----------


## geo7

> ποσο έχουν στις 24;



Nedstr&#246;ms: 13Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 13Mbit/s | ISP: 0


Bandbredd	Nedstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | ISP: 
Landskap	S&#246;dermanland

Bandbredd	Nedstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | ISP: 33

Bandbredd	Nedstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | ISP: 52

Bandbredd	Nedstr&#246;ms: 24Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 1Mbit/s | ISP: 0

Bandbredd	Nedstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | ISP: LTU
Landskap	Norrbotten

Τα κανω copy paste απο τορρενταδικο...θες να συνεχισω?


Και παρε και μερικες επιδοσεις uploading (απο seeders) για να μη λες... :Wink:  
Anv&#228;ndare/IP	Kontaktbar bUppladdat	Rate	Nerladdat	Rate	Ratio
Razzey	Ja	25.43 GB	434.70 kB/s	0.00 kB	0.00 kB/s	Inf.	100.00%	6:00	4:00	---

ElecTr0n	Ja	17.98 GB	426.42 kB/s	4.31 GB	700.48 kB/s	4.172	100.00%	33:00	16:00	---

Thaisun	Ja	7.13 GB	593.29 kB/s	0.00 kB	0.00 kB/s	Inf.	100.00%	37:00	7:00	---

boogiewoogie	Ja	7.04 GB	585.75 kB/s	0.00 kB	0.00 kB/s	Inf.	100.00%	0:00	30:00	---

Mikos	Nej	5.04 GB	135.21 kB/s	4.31 GB	149.17 kB/s	1.170	100.00%	8:00	16:00	Azureus/2.5.0.4

toby2	Ja	4.60 GB	140.94 kB/s	4.30 GB	331.04 kB/s	1.068	100.00%	42:00	12:00	BitTornado/0.3.17

Scharker	Ja	4.41 GB	125.95 kB/s	4.30 GB	464.50 kB/s	1.023	100.00%	38:00	27:00	---

bulle	Ja	3.86 GB	95.57 kB/s	4.30 GB	333.28 kB/s	0.895	100.00%	46:00	1:00	---

Freestyler	Ja	3.78 GB	79.92 kB/s	4.30 GB	199.28 kB/s	0.878	100.00%	1:00	14:00	---

TurTure	Ja	3.30 GB	101.98 kB/s	4.31 GB	479.39 kB/s	0.765	100.00%	43:00	18:00	Azureus/3.0.1.2

wolf74	Ja	3.06 GB	117.51 kB/s	4.30 GB	349.14 kB/s	0.710	100.00%	39:00	4:00	---

----------


## thanosk88

> Το ελάχιστον είναι 1/20  αυτό πλήρωσες


Τι εννοείς; Από τον ΟΤΕ, το ξέρεις, κάτω απο 1/3 της ονομαστικης θεωρείται πρόβλημα...

Θεώρεις ότι το Bandwidth στην Ελλάδα είναι σε καλά επίπεδα σε σχέση με τον αριθμό την χρηστών;

----------


## sdikr

> Τι εννοείς; Από τον ΟΤΕ κάτω απο 1/3 της ονομαστικης θεωρείται πρόβλημα...
> 
> Θεώρεις ότι το Bandwidth στην Ελλάδα είναι σε καλά επίπεδα σε σχέση με τον αριθμό την χρηστών;


Θεωρώ οτι στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα είναι  ο Αριθμός των χρηστών,  και για να γίνω ποιος συγκεκριμένος   τον  χρηστών  που αποκαλούνται έξω  light users

Ξέρεις ενάς παρόχος και ο ΟΤΕ σου λένε,   έχω  20 χρήστες στην 768  ώραια  πάρτε μια γραμμή 768  με τα κεντρικά, ο πάροχος  ανάλογα λέει έχω τόσους συνδρομητές  πάρτε μια 768  ή μια 1024,  το πρόβλημα είναι όταν αυτοι οι 20  είναι Heavy users,  γιατί αν μέσα σε αυτους είχαν ενα Heavy  και 19  light  τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα

Αυτό αγοράσαμε,  1/20

----------


## SoBizarre

> ποσο έχουν στις 24;


Σε ADSL2+; Αφού το ξέρεις. Ένα. Και με "annex M" - τρία.

----------


## sdikr

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Nedstr&#246;ms: 13Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 13Mbit/s | ISP: 0
> 
> 
> Bandbredd    Nedstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | Uppstr&#246;ms: 10Mbit/s | ISP: 
> ...


η 24 δηλάδη έχει 1mbit  upload,  συγχώρα με αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα και εμείς τους φτάνουμε μιας και έχουμε συνδέσεις με 1mbit up

αλήθεια αφου οι private trackers  ζητάνε  1:1  μάλλον αυτοί με την 24 έχουν πρόβλημα,  ή βάζουν απο μόνοι τους cap
Να υποθέσω οτι τα συμετρικά είναι μόνο σε μεγάλες πόλεις ;

----------


## sdikr

> Σε ADSL2+; Αφού το ξέρεις. Ένα. Και με "annex M" - τρία.


Καμία σχέση,  δεν δίνουν όλοι το max,    υπάρχουν χώρες που δίνουν 4/64kbit

----------


## sakistsalikis

Οποιος κατεβαζει 24 ωρες με p2p τι διαφορα εχει απο αυτον που 24 ωρες παιζει παιχνιδια;

Η λυση πιστευω ειναι να απαγορευθουν τα παιχνιδια γιατι:
1) οποιος παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια εχει αυξημενο κινδυνο επιληψιας. Τα ιδια πληρωνουμε ολοι οι ασφαλισμενοι, αρα γιατι να πληρωνω εγω τη νοσηλια και τα χαπια σου;
2) Οποιος παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια δεν προσφερει κατι στο κοινωνικο συνολο στο οποιο ζει, αντιθετως μαλιστα ειναι επιζημιος. Αντιθετα οποιος σερφαρει αποκταει γνωση, που ειναι απαραιτητη για την αναπτυξη μιας κοινωνιας.
3) Εχω δει ατομο στο internet cafe (παω να εκτυπωσω καμια φορα) να ερχεται γρηγορα γρηγορα με το μηχανακι για να παιξει παιχνιδια και απο τη βιασυνη του δε βγαζει το κρανος αλλα παιζει μεσα στο internet kafe με κρανος. Ο τυπος τα χει παιξει τελειως

----------


## SoBizarre

> Καμία σχέση, δεν δίνουν όλοι το max, υπάρχουν χώρες που δίνουν 4/64kbit


Για *Σουηδία* δεν ρώτησες;

----------


## sdikr

> Οποιος κατεβαζει 24 ωρες με p2p τι διαφορα εχει απο αυτον που 24 ωρες παιζει παιχνιδια;
> 
> Η λυση πιστευω ειναι να απαγορευθουν τα παιχνιδια γιατι:
> 1) οποιος παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια εχει αυξημενο κινδυνο επιληψιας. Τα ιδια πληρωνουμε ολοι οι ασφαλισμενοι, αρα γιατι να πληρωνω εγω τη νοσηλια και τα χαπια σου;
> 2) Οποιος παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια δεν προσφερει κατι στο κοινωνικο συνολο στο οποιο ζει, αντιθετως μαλιστα ειναι επιζημιος. Αντιθετα οποιος σερφαρει αποκταει γνωση, που ειναι απαραιτητη για την αναπτυξη μιας κοινωνιας.
> 3) Εχω δει ατομο στο internet cafe (παω να εκτυπωσω καμια φορα) να ερχεται γρηγορα γρηγορα με το μηχανακι για να παιξει παιχνιδια και απο τη βιασυνη του δε βγαζει το κρανος αλλα παιζει μεσα στο internet kafe με κρανος. Ο τυπος τα χει παιξει τελειως


Στο δικό μας το πρόβλημα

Αυτός που κατεβάζει  θα κατεβάζει με ελάχιστο τα 300kbit,  Αυτός που παίζει παιχνίδια θα έχει 64  δηλάδη  αν ενας δεν κατεβάζει τότε θα μπορουν να παίξουν 5 άτομα!
ενώ για να κατεβασει ενας δεν θα μπορούν να δουλέψουν 5 ατομα

Πιστέυω οτι η ανάλυση σου είναι εντελώς λάθος,   δηλάδη αυτός που κατεβάζει 24/7  τι κάνει;  που αν δεν κατεβάζει το μουλάρι θα παθει κατί;

----------


## sdikr

> Για *Σουηδία* δεν ρώτησες;


Ναι αλλά εσύ ανέφερες τα annex,   αλλώστε έχει απαντήσει ο geo7  Ποιο πάνω

----------


## geo7

sdikr το θεμα που συζηταμε (για να μην ξεφευγουμε) ειναι οχι το αν το 1μβιτ στα 24download των σουηδων ειναι λιγο, αλλα οτι συζητατε οτι πρεπει να μας βαλουνε cap..
Αυτοι με το 24 download δεν εχουν προβλημα ratio για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν κατεβαζουν και 100γιγα τη μερα...(ουτε οι "ντοπιοι" users ζητησαμε κατι τετοιο νομιζω)
Τα συμμετρικα υποθετω οτι ειναι αν οχι σε ολες τουλαχιστον στις περισσοτερες πολεις, γιατι το 80% περιπου των συνδεσεων που ειδα ειναι 10/10...

----------


## OrderlordTank

> πως θα σου φαινοταν το (υποθετικο-δεν ευσταθει φυσικα) σεναριο της χρονοχρεωσης στους σερβερς των παιχνιδιων? (ας υποθεσουμε-εντελως αβασιμα- οτι δημιουργουσαν προβλημα, γι'αυτο)Δηλαδη να ειχες "δικαιωμα" για 30ωρες παιχνιδι το μηνα. Sounds fair?


Ναι στην υπο8ετικη περιπτωση που δημιουργοταν προβλημα απο τους πολλους χρηστες στους servers 8α πληρωνα extra λεφτα για να παιξω σαν αν8ρωπος.Για την ακριβεια το χω ηδη κανει εδω και 2 χρονια αφου παρατησα τους lagαρισμενους servers του lineage 2 και πληρωνω κα8ε μηνα λεφτα στην Blizzard για να παιξω official wow απροβληματιστα (απο πλευρας server τουλαχιστον).

Η ουσια ομως ειναι οτι απο τη στιγμη που εσυ ουσιαστικα δεν αντιμετωπιζεις σοβαρο προβλημα (γιατι καβαλας το bandwith μου) δεν προτι8εσαι ΟΥΤΕ ΟΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ γιατι την βγαζεις και φ8ηνα και καλα (εις βαρος μου παντα)...

Αυτο ομως που δεν καταλαβαινεις ειναι οτι βλαπτεις και το γενικοτερο συνολο της διαδοσης της ευρηζωνικοτητας στην Ψαροκωσταινα γιατι μαζι με καποιους ανευ8υνους ιδωτικους και δημοσιους φορεις υπαρχουν και καποιοι ανευ8υνοι χρηστες που αποτρεπουν τον κοσμακη να δωσει τα λεφτα του για dsl αφου η διαφορα στο κοστος ειναι πολυ και στην αποδοση λιγη(για την πλειοψηφια του κοινου που ειναι light users) σε σχεση με μια isdn...

----------


## thanosk88

> Θεωρώ οτι στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα είναι  ο Αριθμός των χρηστών,  και για να γίνω ποιος συγκεκριμένος   τον  χρηστών  που αποκαλούνται έξω  light users
> 
> Ξέρεις ενάς παρόχος και ο ΟΤΕ σου λένε,   έχω  20 χρήστες στην 768  ώραια  πάρτε μια γραμμή 768  με τα κεντρικά, ο πάροχος  ανάλογα λέει έχω τόσους συνδρομητές  πάρτε μια 768  ή μια 1024,  το πρόβλημα είναι όταν αυτοι οι 20  είναι Heavy users,  γιατί αν μέσα σε αυτους είχαν ενα Heavy  και 19  light  τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα
> 
> Αυτό αγοράσαμε,  1/20


Αυτό γίνεται λόγω του ότι η διείσδηση του Internet στην χώρα μας είναι μικρή και αυτοί που έχουν ADSL είναι Heavy users ως επι το πλείστον. Και όσους ξέρω που θέλουν να βάλουν ADSL θα το χρησιμοποπιοούν κυρίως για downloading. Άλλωστε το πρώτο που διαφημίζεται είναι το down speed της ADSL! Ξέροντας λοιπόν οι εταιρίες ότι προστείθονται πολλοί Heavy users, γιατί τέτοιους έχουμε, πρέπει να πράττουν ανάλογα...

Η ογκοχρέωση ή για 20 χρήστες στην 768 μια γραμμή 2Μ ή 4Μ.

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr το θεμα που συζηταμε (για να μην ξεφευγουμε) ειναι οχι το αν το 1μβιτ στα 24download των σουηδων ειναι λιγο, αλλα οτι συζητατε οτι πρεπει να μας βαλουνε cap..
> * Αυτοι με το 24 download δεν εχουν προβλημα ratio για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν κατεβαζουν και 100γιγα τη μερα..*.(ουτε οι "ντοπιοι" users ζητησαμε κατι τετοιο νομιζω)
> Τα συμμετρικα υποθετω οτι ειναι αν οχι σε ολες τουλαχιστον στις περισσοτερες πολεις, γιατι το 80% περιπου των συνδεσεων που ειδα ειναι 10/10...


Μολίς είπες το καλύτερο!!
Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μας, οτι εδώ οι 600.000 χρήστες θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 24/7  και εκεί χαλάει το όλο θέμα. Εδώ πλέον έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο κατεβάζω γιατι μπόρω, και μετά ούτε καν τα βλέπω  
Ακόμα στην Σούηδια υπάρχουν υποθετώ  (για μια χώρα με σχεδόν 80%  internet users)  και οι Light users!

Εδω στην ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει,  ο anon  στο αναφέρει ποιο πάνω

Ωραία λοιπόν πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση,   οι Σουηδοί περάσαν απο εκεί  (και μάντεψε τι έιχαν)  τώρα ήρθε η σειρά μας

----------


## geo7

> ...(γιατι καβαλας το bandwith μου)...


Με κανεις να πιστευω οτι μιλαω σε τοιχο... :Sad:  
οκ..ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις...δεν θα σου χαλασω εγω το χατηρι... :Smile:

----------


## geo7

> Μολίς είπες το καλύτερο!!
> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μας, οτι εδώ οι 600.000 χρήστες θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 24/7  και εκεί χαλάει το όλο θέμα. Εδώ πλέον έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο κατεβάζω γιατι μπόρω, και μετά ούτε καν τα βλέπω  
> Ακόμα στην Σούηδια υπάρχουν υποθετώ  (για μια χώρα με σχεδόν 80%  internet users)  και οι Light users!
> 
> Εδω στην ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει,  ο anon  στο αναφέρει ποιο πάνω
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση,   οι Σουηδοί περάσαν απο εκεί  (και μάντεψε τι έιχαν)  τώρα ήρθε η σειρά μας


Οι light users!!  :Evil:  
Τι λες μωρε? δηλαδη βαζεις εμενα με το 1μβιτ=7γιγα επι 24ωρο (αν υποθεσουμε οτι το αφησω ανοιχτο 24ωρο και δεν ανοιξω ουτε σελιδα) ως heavy user...και τον σουηδο με την 24αρα που κατεβαζει 6 ωρες τη μερα/οχι 24, αλλα *50γιγα* ως light!!!  :Respekt:  

E συμφωνουμε λοιπον!!
Ας μας δωσουνε γραμμες της προκοπης, και οι περισσοτεροι heavy users σημερα...τσικιτιγκλον!!!...θα γινουμε light!!  :Respekt:  

To βρηκαμε ποιος φταιει λοιπον..ελπιζω ε?  :Wink:

----------


## thanosk88

Κοίτα... Ο light user στην Σουηδία για την Ελλάδα είναι Heavy και ασήκωτος!!!!!!!

----------


## geo7

Και αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα δικο μας προφανως...
Καποιοι αλλοι πρεπει να κουνησουνε τον κωλο τους...για να σηκωνει...

----------


## sdikr

> Οι light users!!  
> Τι λες μωρε? δηλαδη βαζεις εμενα με το 1μβιτ=7γιγα επι 24ωρο (αν υποθεσουμε οτι το αφησω ανοιχτο 24ωρο και δεν ανοιξω ουτε σελιδα) ως heavy user...και τον σουηδο με την 24αρα που κατεβαζει 6 ωρες τη μερα/οχι 24, αλλα *50γιγα* ως light!!!  
> 
> E συμφωνουμε λοιπον!!
> Ας μας δωσουνε γραμμες της προκοπης, και οι περισσοτεροι heavy users σημερα...τσικιτιγκλον!!!...θα γινουμε light!!  
> 
> To βρηκαμε ποιος φταιει λοιπον..ελπιζω ε?


Δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω τον Σουηδό που έχει τα 10  με τον έλληνα που έχει τα 2,  ο καθέ ενας κάνει αυτό που πρέπει με αυτά που έχει,  οι Σουηδοι περάσαν απο τα 256  και αυτοί,  αλλά πλέον και η κουτσή μαρια έχει adsl  24  μάλιστα, μιας και δεν έχει μικρότερο

Και μιλάω για Ελλάδα,  ναι εσύ είσαι Heavy user,    τώρα που θα μπουνέ οι 4 και οι 8  θα αλλάξουν κάπως τα πράγματα,  αλλά πάλι θα είμαστε Heavy users,  και αν αυριο γίνουν όλα 24  πάλι θα είμαστε Heavy users

Δεν είναι οι γράμμες το πρόβλημα,




> Κοίτα... Ο light user στην Σουηδία για την Ελλάδα είναι Heavy και ασήκωτος!!!!!!!


Αυτός που διαβάζει την εφημεριδά του και βλέπει το email του;
γιατί αυτό ειναι ο light user ανα τον κόσμο,  ααα ναι και που και που βλέπει κανα trailer,  η ακουει ραδιο

----------


## thanosk88

> Και αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα δικο μας προφανως...
> Καποιοι αλλοι πρεπει να κουνησουνε τον κωλο τους...για να σηκωνει...


Συμφωνώ...

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω αν θέλλουν νέους χρήστες (Heavy) Θα πρέπει και τα δίκτυα να είναι Heavy.... :Cool: 




> Αυτός που διαβάζει την εφημεριδά του και βλέπει το email του;
> γιατί αυτό ειναι ο light user ανα τον κόσμο,  ααα ναι και που και που βλέπει κανα trailer,  η ακουει ραδιο


Αυτός είναι light, ο άλλος με τα 50Gb την εβδομάδα δεν είναι....

----------


## geo7

> Δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω τον Σουηδό που έχει τα 10  με τον έλληνα που έχει τα 2,  ο καθέ ενας κάνει αυτό που πρέπει με αυτά που έχει,  οι Σουηδοι περάσαν απο τα 256  και αυτοί,  αλλά πλέον και η κουτσή μαρια έχει adsl  24  μάλιστα, μιας και δεν έχει μικρότερο
> 
> Και μιλάω για Ελλάδα,  ναι εσύ είσαι Heavy user,    τώρα που θα μπουνέ οι 4 και οι 8  θα αλλάξουν κάπως τα πράγματα,  αλλά πάλι θα είμαστε Heavy users,  και αν αυριο γίνουν όλα 24  πάλι θα είμαστε Heavy users
> 
> Δεν είναι οι γράμμες το πρόβλημα,


Οι γραμμες ειναι το προβλημα sdikr και το καταλαβαινεις (ασχετως αν κανεις τον κινεζο.. :Razz:  )
Εστω οτι εγω θελω να κατεβαζω 1 dvd τη μερα (δεν νομιζω οτι προκειται για "τρελη" ή παραλογη χρηση, σωστα?) 
Πρεπει να το παλευω 2 μερες... :ROFL:  
Μαντεψε...θα "πιταρω" το συμπαν...
Αν ειχα 24αρα γραμμη.. :Cool:  
Θα κατεβαινε σε 20 λεπτακια max...
E guess what? ουτε που θα νιωθατε οτι υπαρχω...
Τα παραπονα σας λοιπον στους isp...οχι στο σαμαρι  :Wink:

----------


## OrderlordTank

> Με κανεις να πιστευω οτι μιλαω σε τοιχο...


Eσυ δηλαδη πως ονομαζεις 1 ατομο που ουσιαστικο παιρνει το μεριδιο του bandwith καποιου που εχει πληρωσει τα ιδια λεφτα με αυτον?

Δηλαδη αμα ημασταν μοναχα οι 2 μας σε μια γραμμη κι εγω αποφασιζα να σηκωσω απο το σπιτακι μου ιδιωτικο online FPS server οπου 8α συμετειχα προβληματιστα μεσω lan,οι υπολοιποι 23 online χρηστες ομως 8α επαιζαν καταναλωνοντας το ΔΙΚΟ ΣOY banwith(αφου μεσω του download τους 8α ετρωγαν το δικο σου upload,κι πως 8α σου φαινοταν?

Γιατι εσυ μεσω των torrent,των γαιδουριων και των βατραχων ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ κανεις... :Closed topic:  
Και μαλιστα διακινωντας ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ υλικο και οχι προσπα8ωντας να χρησιμοποιησεις μια λειτουργεια του παιχνιδιου που ΝΟΜΙΜΑ αγορασες οπως εγω... :RTFM:

----------


## geo7

οτι πεις...
Στου κουφου τη πορτα... :Thinking:  


















παρε το bandwidth και φυγε... :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Θεωρώ οτι στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα είναι  ο Αριθμός των χρηστών,  και για να γίνω ποιος συγκεκριμένος   τον  χρηστών  που αποκαλούνται έξω  light users
> 
> Ξέρεις ενάς παρόχος και ο ΟΤΕ σου λένε,   έχω  20 χρήστες στην 768  ώραια  πάρτε μια γραμμή 768  με τα κεντρικά, ο πάροχος  ανάλογα λέει έχω τόσους συνδρομητές  πάρτε μια 768  ή μια 1024,  το πρόβλημα είναι όταν αυτοι οι 20  είναι Heavy users,  γιατί αν μέσα σε αυτους είχαν ενα Heavy  και 19  light  τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα
> 
> Αυτό αγοράσαμε,  1/20


Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα στην Ελλαδα, ολα τα αλλα ειναι για να μεγαλωνουμε τον αριθμο των post μας.

----------


## thanosk88

> Οι γραμμες ειναι το προβλημα sdikr και το καταλαβαινεις (ασχετως αν κανεις τον κινεζο.. )
> Εστω οτι εγω θελω να κατεβαζω 1 dvd τη μερα (δεν νομιζω οτι προκειται για "τρελη" ή παραλογη χρηση, σωστα?) 
> Πρεπει να το παλευω 2 μερες... 
> Μαντεψε...θα "πιταρω" το συμπαν...
> Αν ειχα 24αρα γραμμη.. 
> Θα κατεβαινε σε 20 λεπτακια max...
> E guess what? ουτε που θα νιωθατε οτι υπαρχω...
> Τα παραπονα σας λοιπον στους isp...οχι στο σαμαρι


Με τέτοια ταχύτητα οι περισσότεροι θα κατεβάζαμε κι άλλα... (Βάζω κι εμένα μέσα.) :Razz:  

Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν σε μια 24αρα κατεβάζω 4ωρες το 24ωρο θα είμαι και Heavy User...

----------


## sdikr

> Οι γραμμες ειναι το προβλημα sdikr και το καταλαβαινεις (ασχετως αν κανεις τον κινεζο.. )
> Εστω οτι εγω θελω να κατεβαζω 1 dvd τη μερα (δεν νομιζω οτι προκειται για "τρελη" ή παραλογη χρηση, σωστα?) 
> Πρεπει να το παλευω 2 μερες... 
> Μαντεψε...θα "πιταρω" το συμπαν...
> Αν ειχα 24αρα γραμμη.. 
> Θα κατεβαινε σε 20 λεπτακια max...
> E guess what? ουτε που θα νιωθατε οτι υπαρχω...
> Τα παραπονα σας λοιπον στους isp...οχι στο σαμαρι


Ναι μονό που είναι άσχετο (ή οχι τόσο άσχετο) το ένα με το αλλό,  μιλάμε για αυτό που έχουμε σήμερα,  έχουμε 2mbit,  αυτά για να δουλέψουν χρείαζεται κάτι,    ναι και εγώ θα ήθελα μια 24,  αλλώστε αν είχα 24  και κατέβαζε με  10  θα είμουν μια χαρά.

το πρόβλημα είναι τι κάνουμε τώρα, σήμερα,  θα πρέπει να το δείς και απο άποψή αποσβεσης  εξοπλισμού κλπ που έχουν περάσει πχ στην Σούηδια  με τα 6.5 εκ  χρήστες broadband  με το δίκο μας  :Wink: 


ΥΓ  μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ενα divx   :Razz: 




> Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα στην Ελλαδα, ολα τα αλλα ειναι για να μεγαλωνουμε τον αριθμο των post μας.


Και άλλο;   :Razz: 





> Με τέτοια ταχύτητα οι περισσότεροι θα κατεβάζαμε κι άλλα... (Βάζω κι εμένα μέσα.) 
> 
> Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν σε μια 24αρα κατεβάζω 4ωρες το 24ωρο θα είμαι και Heavy User...


helooooooo!  δεν έχουμε 24 ακόμα!
Εχουμέ 768, 1024, 2048      όταν θα έχουμε 24 τότε αλλάζει το θέμα,
Και να είχαμε και 6.5  εκ για να το πουλήσουμε,  πχ  στους 600.000  ας πουμέ είναι με 40 ευρώ την 24  14400000  τον μήνα,  αλλά με 6.5  είναι 156000000  τον μήνα   :Wink: 

Καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά

----------


## geo7

Ε οπως την περασαν την αποσβεση οι σουηδοι...ας την περασουν και οι δικοι μας...
Τα πρωτα χρονια ειναι δυσκολα λενε
Και για να τελειωνουμε, σε καμια χωρα δεν αναπτυχθηκαν τα ευρυζωνικα με caps...
Aλλα εχουμε μια εμφυτη ταση στις αρνητικες πρωτοποριες.
Και η μεγαλυτερη πρωτοπορια ειναι οτι σε αυτη τη χωρα, την προταση για κουτσουρεμενες υπηρεσιες την κανουν οι ιδιοι οι καταναλωτες..
Πιστευω οτι ακομα και σε χωρες, που ειναι νεοκοπες με πολιτες που μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια ζουσαν σε σκηνες, οι πολιτες αυτοι εχουν πολυ πιο ανεπτυγμενη καταναλωτικη συνειδηση..
Οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο, αλλα γιατι εχουν μεγαλυτερη αξιοπρεπεια και αυτοσεβασμο.


Αυτα...

----------


## OrderlordTank

> Τα παραπονα σας λοιπον στους isp...οχι στο σαμαρι


Στους ISP ασκω κριτικη σχεδον κα8ε μερα.Εδω μιλω με σενα μπας και συμφωνεις που8ενα μπας και βοη8ησουμε και μες οι χρηστες την κατασταση αλλα απο οτι φαινεται εσυ 8ες και την πιτα ολοκληρη (σχεδον ολη την α8λια συνδεση που μας παρεχουν οι ISP) αλλα και τον σκυλο χορτατο (αφου εγω μπορω και κατεβαζω μωρε κι ας ειναι πιταρισμενα τα DSLAM ασε τον αλλο να κουρευεται γιατι να τον βοη8ησω αυτοπεριοριζοντας τον εαυτο μου).
 :Twisted Evil:  

Οπως φαινεται λοιπον φταιει και λιγο το σαμαρι... :Thumb down:  




> οτι πεις...
> Στου κουφου τη πορτα...


Οταν εχεις σοβαρα επιχειρηματα και οχι αερολογιες τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Ε οπως την περασαν την αποσβεση οι σουηδοι...ας την περασουν και οι δικοι μας...
> Τα πρωτα χρονια ειναι δυσκολα λενε
> Και για να τελειωνουμε, *σε καμια χωρα δεν αναπτυχθηκαν τα ευρυζωνικα με caps...*
> Aλλα εχουμε μια εμφυτη ταση στις αρνητικες πρωτοποριες.
> Και η μεγαλυτερη πρωτοπορια ειναι οτι σε αυτη τη χωρα, την προταση για κουτσουρεμενες υπηρεσιες την κανουν οι ιδιοι οι καταναλωτες..
> Πιστευω οτι ακομα και σε χωρες, που ειναι νεοκοπες με πολιτες που μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια ζουσαν σε σκηνες, οι πολιτες αυτοι εχουν πολυ πιο ανεπτυγμενη καταναλωτικη συνειδηση..
> Οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο, αλλα γιατι εχουν μεγαλυτερη αξιοπρεπεια και αυτοσεβασμο.
> 
> 
> Αυτα...


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος,   δεν χρείαζεται κάν να σου δώσω λίνκ, 

ΥΓ ποιο πάνω υπάρχει η αποσβεση  :Wink:

----------


## thanosk88

> helooooooo!  δεν έχουμε 24 ακόμα!
> Εχουμέ 768, 1024, 2048      όταν θα έχουμε 24 τότε αλλάζει το θέμα,
> Και να είχαμε και 6.5  εκ για να το πουλήσουμε,  πχ  στους 600.000  ας πουμέ είναι με 40 ευρώ την 24  14400000  τον μήνα,  αλλά με 6.5  είναι 1560000000  τον μήνα  
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά


Γιατι με ξύπνησες ρε φίλε; Και είχα χαρεί..... :Razz:  

Για να κάνω αναγωγη στην Ελλάδα θα σου πω:

Αν είχα 768 και κατέβαζα 4 ώρες (γιατί αυτό κάνω κατά Μ.Ο.) την ημέρα (μάλλον την νύχτα... :Cool:  ) θα ήμουν Heavy user;

Παίδια (Παραπάνω ποστ) σηζήτηση κάνουμε και δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε κάτι... (Το Bandwidth το έχουν χωρίσει άλλοι.....)

----------


## geo7

> Στους ISP ασκω κριτικη σχεδον κα8ε μερα.Εδω μιλω με σενα μπας και συμφωνεις που8ενα μπας και βοη8ησουμε και μες οι χρηστες την κατασταση αλλα απο οτι φαινεται εσυ 8ες και την πιτα ολοκληρη (σχεδον ολη την α8λια συνδεση που μας παρεχουν οι ISP) αλλα και τον σκυλο χορτατο (αφου εγω μπορω και κατεβαζω μωρε κι ας ειναι πιταρισμενα τα DSLAM ασε τον αλλο να κουρευεται γιατι να τον βοη8ησω αυτοπεριοριζοντας τον εαυτο μου).
>  
> 
> Οπως φαινεται λοιπον φταιει και λιγο το σαμαρι... 
> 
> 
> 
> Οταν εχεις σοβαρα επιχειρηματα και οχι αερολογιες τα ξαναλεμε.


Φιλε μου, εδω και 2 ωρες δεν κανω τιποτα αλλο απο το να απανταω σε 15 διαφορετικα ατομα με επιχειρηματα.
Αν δεν μπορεις να αντιληφθεις τι λεω, και θες μεταφραστη, ε δεν θα στον κανω εγω...
Γκεγκε?

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατι με ξύπνησες ρε φίλε; Και είχα χαρεί..... 
> 
> Για να κάνω αναγωγη στην Ελλάδα θα σου πω:
> 
> Αν είχα 768 και κατέβαζα 4 ώρες (γιατί αυτό κάνω κατά Μ.Ο.) την ημέρα (μάλλον την νύχτα... ) θα ήμουν Heavy user;


οχι φυσικά,  τα παράπονα σου σε αυτους που κατεβάζουν 24  ώρες  την ημέρα  :Razz:

----------


## geo7

> Εδώ κάνεις λάθος,   δεν χρείαζεται κάν να σου δώσω λίνκ, 
> 
> ΥΓ ποιο πάνω υπάρχει η αποσβεση


Α ναι ξεχασα... :Sad:  

*Spoiler:*




			Λειπει ο μαης απ' τη σαρακοστη? Εννοεις την *Αγγλια* σωστα?  :Yahooooo: 




Δηλαδη οι σουηδοι ξεκινησανε με 6,5 εκ πελατες?
Και εμεις χρειαζομαστε το bandwidth τους?

----------


## nrg_polini

> οχι φυσικά,  τα παράπονα σου σε αυτους που κατεβάζουν 24  ώρες  την ημέρα


Και δεν ειναι λιγοι ετσι; Οι περισσοτεροι τα ζωα τους τα εχουν 24/7 ανοιχτα (και εγω, αλλα ειμαι στην Αγγλια μη φοβαστε  :Razz:  ).

Προσοχη: Δεν κατηγορω κανεναν, απλα ειναι η αληθεια. Πιστευω οτι βραχυπροθεσμα θα βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα. Αν τα πλανα της Forthnet βγουν αληθινα μεχρι τελος του ετους θα καλυπτει παρα πολλες πρωτευουσες νομων.

ΥΓ. Μηπως να μεταφερθουμε στο adsl γενικα; Οχι τιποτε αλλο, μερικοι βλεπουν ΟΤΕ και  :Evil:

----------


## OrderlordTank

> Φιλε μου, εδω και 2 ωρες δεν κανω τιποτα αλλο απο το να απανταω σε 15 διαφορετικα ατομα με επιχειρηματα.


Επιχειρηματα οπως...


> οτι πεις...Στου κουφου τη πορτα...


? :ROFL:  




> Αν δεν μπορεις να αντιληφθεις τι λεω, και θες μεταφραστη, ε δεν θα στον κανω εγω...
> Γκεγκε?


Mωρε αυτα τα τοσο σοβαρα επιχειρηματα και νοητικη ικανοτητα 4χρονου να χα 8α τα καταλαβαινα.Ισως αυτο να ναι και το μειονεκτημα τους  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Α ναι ξεχασα... 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Λειπει ο μαης απ' τη σαρακοστη? Εννοεις την *Αγγλια* σωστα?


Αγγλία, Γερμανία,  Τσεχία, Αυστραλιά, Ισπανία,  for start
Για τις αλλές δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω




> Δηλαδη οι σουηδοι ξεκινησανε με 6,5 εκ πελατες?
> Και εμεις χρειαζομαστε το bandwidth τους?


http://www.internetworldstats.com/eu/se.htm

----------


## geo7

> Αγγλία, Γερμανία,  Τσεχία, Αυστραλιά, Ισπανία,  for start
> Για τις αλλές δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω


Δεν γνωριζεις? ή φροντισες να ξεριζωσεις το κομματι του εγκεφαλου στο οποιο ειχε καταχωρηθει η συγκεκριμενη πληροφορια ?  :Razz:

----------


## thanosk88

> οχι φυσικά,  τα παράπονα σου σε αυτους που κατεβάζουν 24  ώρες  την ημέρα


ΔΕΝ θεώρω ότι οι Heavy users είναι αυτοί που έχουν το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης....

Το να κατεβάζεις 7/24 για εβδομάδες ΝΑΙ είναι ανωμαλία!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν γνωριζεις? ή φροντισες να ξεριζωσεις το κομματι του εγκεφαλου στο οποιο ειχε καταχωρηθει η συγκεκριμενη πληροφορια ?


Οχι απλά δεν έτυχε να παω  στην Σουηδια  κατά το 1997,  πήγα σε άλλες χώρες συγνώμη
Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσυ να μας πείς στα σιγούρα;

----------


## geo7

> Επιχειρηματα οπως...? 
> 
> 
> 
> Mωρε αυτα τα τοσο σοβαρα επιχειρηματα και νοητικη ικανοτητα 4χρονου να χα 8α τα καταλαβαινα.Ισως αυτο να ναι και το μειονεκτημα τους


Ε, αφου καταλαβες για αρχη αυτα τα 2...ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο  :Smile:  


Με τον καιρο (αν δεν τα παρατησεις, και τα διαβαζεις μινιμουμ απο 5 φορες ημερησιως) που θα παει, θα τα καταλαβεις και τα αλλα  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

Μια χαρά μιλάμε,  δεν είναι ανάγκη να το χαλάσουμε,  έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## thanosk88

> Μια χαρά μιλάμε,  δεν είναι ανάγκη να το χαλάσουμε,  έτσι δεν είναι;


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ :RTFM: 

Χάρηκα που τα είπαμε παιδιά... Καλό βράδυ στην παρέα! :Cool:

----------


## geo7

> Οχι απλά δεν έτυχε να παω  στην Σουηδια  κατά το 1997,  πήγα σε άλλες χώρες συγνώμη
> Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσυ να μας πείς στα σιγούρα;


Κακως, οι σουηδεζες εχω ακουσει οτι "μετρανε" πολυ  :Razz:  

Αυτα που γνωριζα στα ειπα, τωρα τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεμα + προβλημα αλλων...
Αν ειναι να κατσουμε εμεις να φτιαξουμε πλανο για το πως θα μπει το adsl στα ελληνικα σπιτια...καταλαβαινεις ισως και το επιπεδο των παροχων.. :Wink:  

Παντως η ιδεα οτι το περιορισμενο ιντερνετ, θα πουλησει περισσοτερο απο αυτο που πουλησε το απεριοριστο και θα μεγαλωσει η "διεισδυση", καθοτι θα ειναι πιο "ελκυστικο"...ομολογω οτι με εχει αφησει αφωνο :Smile:

----------


## geo7

> Μια χαρά μιλάμε,  δεν είναι ανάγκη να το χαλάσουμε,  έτσι δεν είναι;


Συμφωνω, αλλα μην το λες σε μενα





> Αν το έλεγα σε εσένα θα είχα κάνει quote το μηνύμα σου, το λέω σε όλους μας


ok  :One thumb up: 





> Χάρηκα που τα είπαμε παιδιά... Καλό βράδυ στην παρέα!


goodnight κι εγω ετοιμαζομαι  :Yawn:

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνω, αλλα μην το λες σε μενα


Αν το έλεγα σε εσένα θα είχα κάνει quote  το μηνύμα σου,  το λέω σε όλους μας

----------


## sakistsalikis

@OrderlordTank
Νομιζω οτι εχεις το Ελληνικο συνδρομοσυμφωνα με το οποιοι για οτι μας πηγαινει στραβα φταιει ο γειτονας.
Ποιος σου πηρε το bandwidth? Μην τρελαθουμε. Σου πηρα εγω το bandwidth? Εγω πανω απο 1024kbps δεν εχω καταφερει να κατεβασω. 1024 πληρωνω αρα το δικο μου εχω. Ειτε κατεβαζω με 500 ειτε με 800 ειτε με 1024 ειμαι στα πλαισια αυτου που πληρωνω, αρα δεν το κλεβω απο κανεναν.
Το προβλημα το δικο σου θες να ριξεις πανω σε μενα και στους αλλους; Ναι εγω οταν μου ρθει θα πληρωσω και θα κατεβασω μια ταινια 8 GB. Δε θα παω να την αγορασω απο μαγαζι αλλα θα την αγορασω απο το internet. Πληρωνουμε το ιδιο και εχουμε το ιδιο. Μπορεις κι εσυ να κατεβαζεις 24 ωρες ταινιες οπως κι εγω. Δε μπορεις να παιξεις παιχνιδια. Οταν εκανες τη συνδεση σου ειπαν οτι θα μπορεις να παιξεις παιχνιδια; Αν σου ειπαν κατι τετοιο σε παραπλανησαν. Παντως οταν γινω ISP και μου δινεις λεφτα για να σου παρεχω internet τοτε να μου πεις οτι σε κλεβω αν δεν μπορεις να παιξεις.
Να σου πω και κατι, δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να βοηθησω κανεναν να παιξει το παιχνιδι του. Αν μου ζητησει καποιος τη συνδεση μου για εκπαιδευτικους-μορφωτικους σκοπους να του τη δωσω, αλλα να εχω καποιον να με πριζει οτι δε μπορει να παιξει το παιχνιδακι του, αντε γεια. Υπαρχουν και παιδικοι σταθμοι ξερεις!

Το χειροτερο βεβαια ειναι οτι προτιμας να ψοφισει η κατσικα του γειτονα απ' το να αποκτησεις κι εσυ κατσικα οπως λεει και το ανεκδοτο. Αντι να λες να μειωθει η τιμη του internet για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν λιγο, εσυ λες να αυξηθει για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν πολυ, ωστε να το κοψουν και να μεινεις μονος σου. Με συγχωρεις κιολας αλλα 26 χρονων θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να εχεις φθηνο και ελευθερο internet ωστε να μπορεις ελευθερα να ανοιγεις τους οριζοντες σου εσυ και τα παιδια που δεν εχουν 20 ευρω το μηνα να δωσουν αλλα θελουν να μπουν στον κοσμο του διαδυκτιου. Δεν θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να μπουν λουκετα, περιορισμοι και φραγμοι εξ' αιτιας του ανικανοποιητου  παλιμπαιδισμου σου.

----------


## OrderlordTank

> Παντως η ιδεα οτι το περιορισμενο ιντερνετ, θα πουληθει περισσοτερο απο αυτο που πουληθηκε το απεριοριστο και θα μεγαλωσει η "διεισδυση", καθοτι θα ειναι πιο "ελκυστικο"...ομολογω οτι με εχει αφησει αφωνο


Σοβαρα τωρα αν 1 εταιρια εβγαινε κι ελεγε εμεις δινουμε συνδεσεις 1024/1024 με 40 euro το μηνα αλλα δεσμευομαστε γραπτως για ΟΛΗ την ταχυτητα με την προυπο8εση να μην κατεβαζετε πανω απο 20 giga το μηνα αλλιως χρεωνεστε extra και 8α εχετε και penalty στην ταχυτητα νομιζεις οτι δεν 8α υπηρχε κοσμος να την αγορασει?

Εγω ξερω τουλαχιστον 15 ατομα με πρωτο και καλυτρο εμενα...

----------


## sdikr

> @OrderlordTank
> Νομιζω οτι εχεις το Ελληνικο συνδρομοσυμφωνα με το οποιοι για οτι μας πηγαινει στραβα φταιει ο γειτονας.
> Ποιος σου πηρε το bandwidth? Μην τρελαθουμε. Σου πηρα εγω το bandwidth? Εγω πανω απο 1024kbps δεν εχω καταφερει να κατεβασω. 1024 πληρωνω αρα το δικο μου εχω. Ειτε κατεβαζω με 500 ειτε με 800 ειτε με 1024 ειμαι στα πλαισια αυτου που πληρωνω, αρα δεν το κλεβω απο κανεναν.
> Το προβλημα το δικο σου θες να ριξεις πανω σε μενα και στους αλλους; Ναι εγω οταν μου ρθει θα πληρωσω και θα κατεβασω μια ταινια 8 GB. Δε θα παω να την αγορασω απο μαγαζι αλλα θα την αγορασω απο το internet. Πληρωνουμε το ιδιο και εχουμε το ιδιο. Μπορεις κι εσυ να κατεβαζεις 24 ωρες ταινιες οπως κι εγω. Δε μπορεις να παιξεις παιχνιδια. Οταν εκανες τη συνδεση σου ειπαν οτι θα μπορεις να παιξεις παιχνιδια; Αν σου ειπαν κατι τετοιο σε παραπλανησαν. Παντως οταν γινω ISP και μου δινεις λεφτα για να σου παρεχω internet τοτε να μου πεις οτι σε κλεβω αν δεν μπορεις να παιξεις.
> Να σου πω και κατι, δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να βοηθησω κανεναν να παιξει το παιχνιδι του. Αν μου ζητησει καποιος τη συνδεση μου για εκπαιδευτικους-μορφωτικους σκοπους να του τη δωσω, αλλα να εχω καποιον να με πριζει οτι δε μπορει να παιξει το παιχνιδακι του, αντε γεια. Υπαρχουν και παιδικοι σταθμοι ξερεις!
> 
> Το χειροτερο βεβαια ειναι οτι προτιμας να ψοφισει η κατσικα του γειτονα απ' το να αποκτησεις κι εσυ κατσικα οπως λεει και το ανεκδοτο. Αντι να λες να μειωθει η τιμη του internet για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν λιγο, εσυ λες να αυξηθει για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν πολυ, ωστε να το κοψουν και να μεινεις μονος σου. Με συγχωρεις κιολας αλλα 26 χρονων θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να εχεις φθηνο και ελευθερο internet ωστε να μπορεις ελευθερα να ανοιγεις τους οριζοντες σου εσυ και τα παιδια που δεν εχουν 20 ευρω το μηνα να δωσουν αλλα θελουν να μπουν στον κοσμο του διαδυκτιου. Δεν θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να μπουν λουκετα, περιορισμοι και φραγμοι εξ' αιτιας του ανικανοποιητου  παλιμπαιδισμου σου.



Αντε πάμε,  έχεις μια κατσίκα (η 1024 γραμμη)  την οποία περιμένετε  20 άτομα να έχετε γαλατάκι,  η κατσίκα δίνει  1 λίτρο  γάλα,  αυτό σημαίνει οτι για να πιείτε όλοι θα πρέπει να;

Ναι να ανοίξεις τους ορίζοντες σου,  όταν όμως δεν χρειάζεσαι γάλα   να το αφήνεις και για κάποιον αλλόν, το να έχεις το μουλάρι 24  ώρες  να κατεβάζει τι καλό κάνει στον ορίζοντα;

Ναι φθηνό και ελευθέρο Internet  αυτό θέλουμε όλοι,  το να έχεις ομως το κατέβασμα 24/7/31  είναι κατάχρηση

δεν έχουν 20 ευρώ;    μήπως δεν έχουν και τα 9  που θέλει το Διόδος;
Και όταν θα μπούνε στον κόσμο του διαδικτύου τι θα κάνουν;  θα ψάξουν να μορφωθούν;  ή θα ψάξουν να ζαβλακωθούν;

----------


## geo7

@OrderlordTank
Γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα poll?
θα σου λυθει η απορια.
Να με συγχωρεσεις για το ισως κακης ποιοτητας χιουμορ που θα κανω (και ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθεις παλι)..αλλα την εκφραση δεν "γεμιζετε ουτε ταξι" την ξερεις?

----------


## sdikr

> @OrderlordTank
> Γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα poll?
> θα σου λυθει η απορια.
> Να με συγχωρεσεις για το ισως κακης ποιοτητας χιουμορ που θα κανω (και ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθεις παλι)..αλλα την εκφραση δεν "γεμιζετε ουτε ταξι" την ξερεις?



Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος,  μα καθόλου σιγουρος  (τουλάχιστον για το ταξι)  :Razz:

----------


## geo7

> Αντε πάμε,  έχεις μια κατσίκα (η 1024 γραμμη)  την οποία περιμένετε  20 άτομα να έχετε γαλατάκι,  η κατσίκα δίνει  1 λίτρο  γάλα,  αυτό σημαίνει οτι για να πιείτε όλοι θα πρέπει να;
> 
> Ναι να ανοίξεις τους ορίζοντες σου,  όταν όμως δεν χρειάζεσαι γάλα   να το αφήνεις και για κάποιον αλλόν, το να έχεις το μουλάρι 24  ώρες  να κατεβάζει τι καλό κάνει στον ορίζοντα;
> 
> Ναι φθηνό και ελευθέρο Internet  αυτό θέλουμε όλοι,  το να έχεις ομως το κατέβασμα 24/7/31  είναι κατάχρηση
> 
> δεν έχουν 20 ευρώ;    μήπως δεν έχουν και τα 9  που θέλει το Διόδος;
> Και όταν θα μπούνε στον κόσμο του διαδικτύου τι θα κάνουν;  θα ψάξουν να μορφωθούν;  ή θα ψάξουν να ζαβλακωθούν;


Μια διαφωνια μονο...του διαφημισανε/ειπανε οτι θα πινει ενα λιτρο μονος του :Whistle:  
Ας λενε λοιπον, οτι εχουμε ενα λιτρο γαλα...μπορει να το πιεις ολο, μπορει ενα ποτηρι, μπορει να παρεις και τα αρχι**α μας.... :ROFL:  
Ετσι και εκεινος θα εκανε τα "κουμαντα" του, και ο OrderlordTank δεν θα νομιζε οτι καποιοι του κλεβουν το γαλα του  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Μια διαφωνια μονο...του διαφημισανε/ειπανε οτι θα πινει ενα λιτρο μονος του 
> Ας λενε λοιπον, οτι εχουμε ενα λιτρο γαλα...μπορει να το πιεις ολο, μπορει ενα ποτηρι, μπορει να παρεις και τα αρχι**α μας.... 
> Ετσι και εκεινος θα εκανε τα "κουμαντα" του, και ο OrderlordTank δεν θα νομιζε οτι καποιοι του κλεβουν το γαλα του


ας διάβαζε το συμβόλαιο   της μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης στην κατσίκα  :Wink: 

Και ας πουμέ οτι πάμε εκεί,  ναι να τους κάνει κάποιος μηνυση για το οτι  δεν το αναφέραν στην διαφημισή

----------


## geo7

> ας διάβαζε το συμβόλαιο   της μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης στην κατσίκα 
> 
> Και ας πουμέ οτι πάμε εκεί,  ναι να τους κάνει κάποιος μηνυση για το οτι  δεν το αναφέραν στην διαφημισή


Δηλαδη για το οτι οι παροχοι πουλανε φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες, φταιει:
-ο πελατης που δεν εχει βαλει δικηγορο να διαβασει το συμβολαιο-συμβαση που υπογραφεi
-για το οτι δεν τρωει ολη τη μερα του σε φορουμ σαν και αυτο για να ενημερωνεται για τα ψιλα γραμματα, το contention ratio ktl ktl ktl...
-γιατι δεν μυρισε τα δαχτυλα του να δει αν βρισκεται σε μπουκωμενο κεντρο, και αρα να κανει κρατει και να μην κατεβαζει πολυ...



Οι παροχοι κανουν απλα τη "δουλεια" τους...σωστα?  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δηλαδη για το οτι οι παροχοι πουλανε φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες, φταιει:
> -ο πελατης που δεν εχει βαλει δικηγορο να διαβασει το συμβολαιο-συμβαση που υπογραφεi
> -για το οτι δεν τρωει ολη τη μερα του σε φορουμ σαν και αυτο για να ενημερωνεται για τα ψιλα γραμματα, το contention ratio ktl ktl ktl...
> -γιατι δεν μυρισε τα δαχτυλα του να δει αν βρισκεται σε μπουκωμενο κεντρο, και αρα να κανει κρατει και να μην κατεβαζει πολυ...
> 
> 
> 
> Οι παροχοι κανουν απλα τη "δουλεια" τους...σωστα?


Δεν χρειαζεσαι δικηγορο για να καταλαβεις τι λεει μια συμβαση adsl. Οι παροχοι κανουν τη παπια (τη "δουλεια" τους οπως λες) γιατι α) χρωστανε τα κερατα τους στον ΟΤΕ β) βολευονται γιατι αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε μπουκομενα κεντρα θα ηθελαν πολλαααααααααα παραπανω gbps απο αυτα που εχουν τωρα.

----------


## sakistsalikis

@sdikr
Το τι ειναι καταχρηση ειναι υποκειμενικο. Για μενα μπορει να ειναι καταχρηση να παιζεις εστω και 1 ωρα παιχνιδια το μηνα. Για μενα μπορει να ειναι καταχρηση να κανουμε αυτη τη συζητηση.

Αμα το εχω αγορασει το γαλα (internet) δε θα το αφησω σε καποιον αλλο να το πεταει και να το σπαταλαει ασκοπα (παιχνιδια, τσοντες κτλ), προτιμαω να το σπαταλαω εγω (π.χ. συνεχες κατεβασμα), μεσα απο τη δικη μου σπαταλη μπορει κατι να κερδισω.

Και ομως υπαρχουν παιδια που δε διαθετουν 20 ευρω το μηνα. Το διοδος εχει καμποσες προϋποθεσεις, δεν ειναι για ολους.

παντως 24/7/31 λιγοι κατεβαζουν. Δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεται αλλα αυξανει και ο λογαριασμος της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## geo7

@nrg_polini
Δεν καταλαβα που διαφωνουμε...

Παντως εισαι ο πρωτος που λεει οτι θα πρεπε να χουν πολλαααααααααα παραπανω gbps απο αυτα που εχουν τωρα...
Οι υπολοιποι προσπαθουν να μας πεισουν οτι φταιμε οσοι χρησιμοποιουμε το dsl οπως μας το πουλανε...και οι παροχοι ειναι σε σωστο δρομο...


ααα!!! και επισης οτι το bandwidth ειναι πεπερασμενο...

----------


## OrderlordTank

> 1024 πληρωνω αρα το δικο μου εχω. Ειτε κατεβαζω με 500 ειτε με 800 ειτε με 1024 ειμαι στα πλαισια αυτου που πληρωνω, αρα δεν το κλεβω απο κανεναν.


Oταν το κανεις 1 φορα στις 2 μερες η τη νυχτα δεν κλεβεις κανενα.Οταν ομως το κανεις 24/7 μας κλεβεις ολους...




> Αντι να λες να μειωθει η τιμη του internet για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν λιγο, εσυ λες να αυξηθει για οσους το χρησιμοποιουν πολυ, ωστε να το κοψουν και να μεινεις μονος σουΜε συγχωρεις κιολας αλλα 26 χρονων θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να εχεις φθηνο και ελευθερο internet ωστε να μπορεις ελευθερα να ανοιγεις τους οριζοντες σου εσυ και τα παιδια που δεν εχουν 20 ευρω το μηνα να δωσουν αλλα θελουν να μπουν στον κοσμο του διαδυκτιου


Η τιμη για την 768 εχει πεσει στα 10 euro και στο αμεσο μελλον 8α κατεβει κι αλλο αλλα πραγματικα νομιζεις οτι νοιαζει κανεναν να μειω8ει το κοστος (οταν ξοδευει πανω απο τα διπλασια στο κινητο του) η να καλυτερευσει η ποιοτητα της ?Εγω υποστηριζω να μπει ενα οριο των ας πουμε 20 gb και μονο αν ξεπεραστει να χρεω8ει παραπανω ο χρηστης οχι να αυξη8ει  γενικα κι αοριστα ολο το ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα.Ετσι 8α καλυτερευσει η ποιοτητα προσελκυοντας πολυ περισσοτερους ευχαριστημενους χρηστες και μεσοπρο8εσμα 8α υπαρξει ακομα πιο ποιοτικη και εντελει φ8ηνοτερη αν8ηση του ιντερνετ.




> Υπαρχουν και παιδικοι σταθμοι ξερεις!Το χειροτερο βεβαια ειναι οτι προτιμας να ψοφισει η κατσικα του γειτονα απ' το να αποκτησεις κι εσυ κατσικαΔεν θα περιμενα να αγωνιζεσαι να μπουν λουκετα, περιορισμοι και φραγμοι εξ' αιτιας του ανικανοποιητου παλιμπαιδισμου σου.


Τωρα τι να σου πω?Εφοσον πληρωνω κυριε εχω ισα δικαιωματα με σενα αν εσυ 8ες να κατεβασεις τις τσοντες σου ανοιγωντας τους οριζοντες σου οπως λες δικαιουμαι κι εγω να παιζω παιχνιδια.Απο τη στιγμη που οχι μονο οι ISPs αλλα ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ μου στερεις αυτο το δικαιωμα δικαιουμαι να ασκω οποια κριτικη 8ελω... :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

> @sdikr
> Το τι ειναι καταχρηση ειναι υποκειμενικο. Για μενα μπορει να ειναι καταχρηση να παιζεις εστω και 1 ωρα παιχνιδια το μηνα. Για μενα μπορει να ειναι καταχρηση να κανουμε αυτη τη συζητηση.
> 
> Αμα το εχω αγορασει το γαλα (internet) δε θα το αφησω σε καποιον αλλο να το πεταει και να το σπαταλαει ασκοπα (παιχνιδια, τσοντες κτλ), προτιμαω να το σπαταλαω εγω (π.χ. συνεχες κατεβασμα), μεσα απο τη δικη μου σπαταλη μπορει κατι να κερδισω.
> 
> Και ομως υπαρχουν παιδια που δε διαθετουν 20 ευρω το μηνα. Το διοδος εχει καμποσες προϋποθεσεις, δεν ειναι για ολους.
> 
> παντως 24/7/31 λιγοι κατεβαζουν. Δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεται αλλα αυξανει και ο λογαριασμος της ΔΕΗ.


Στο είπα και ποιο πάνω,    είσαστε 20  που αγοράσατε 1 λίτρο γάλα  αυτό και μόνο φτάνει,  αν εσύ το πιείς όλο τότε οι άλλοι θα πιουν ..........

μου αρέσει που λες  για παιχνίδια και τσόντες  αλλά κατεβάζεις,

----------


## geo7

> Τωρα τι να σου πω?Εφοσον πληρωνω κυριε εχω ισα δικαιωματα με σενα αν εσυ 8ες να κατεβασεις τις τσοντες σου ανοιγωντας τους οριζοντες σου οπως λες δικαιουμαι κι εγω να παιζω παιχνιδια.Απο τη στιγμη που οχι μονο οι ISPs αλλα ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ μου στερεις αυτο το δικαιωμα δικαιουμαι να ασκω οποια κριτικη 8ελω...


ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ?
ΤΟ BANDWIDTH ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΖΗΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΙΤΡΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ 200 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ!!!!!

ΕΜΑΣ 1 ΛΙΤΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝΕ...ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΝΑ ΗΠΙΑΜΕ...


Πες μου σε παρακαλω οτι το καταλαβες... :Sad:

----------


## OrderlordTank

geo το χω ηδη γραψει 4 φορες οτι το μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο της ευ8υνης το χουν οι ISP αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι χρησιμοπουν τους χρηστες που κατεβαζουν 24/7,τον OTE κι εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο ως αλλο8ι (αλλοτε πραγματικο κι αλλοτε ψευτικο δεν εχει και τοση σημασια στον τελικο χρηστη) για να δικαιολογησουν τα αδικαιολογητα.
Το ερωτημα ειναι δεν καταλαβαινουν οσοι κατεβαζουν 24/7 οτι καλυπτουν τους ιδιους απατεωνες που τους κλεβουν?Το καταλαβαινουν απλα κανουν τις παπιες γιατι τους συμφερει και τους ιδιους η κατασταση.Γιατι αν μπει καποια ταξη και 8ελουν να κατεβαζουν 24/7 ακομα και με τις μισες απο τις τωρινες ονομαστικες ταχυτητες 8α πληρωναν τα τετραπλασια.Αλλα να μας το παιζουν κι ως υπερασπιστες των δικαιωματων μας και να μας κανουν κι απο πανω κυρηγμα ε οχι παει πολυ...

----------


## sdikr

> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ?
> ΤΟ BANDWIDTH ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΖΗΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΙΤΡΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ 200 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ!!!!!
> 
> ΕΜΑΣ 1 ΛΙΤΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝΕ...ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΝΑ ΗΠΙΑΜΕ...
> 
> 
> Πες μου σε παρακαλω οτι το καταλαβες...


*
ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,  ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ 1 ΛΙΤΡΟ  ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ 1/20 ΛΙΤΡΑ*

----------


## geo7

Βρε OrderlordTank γιατι δεν θες να το καταλαβεις...
Οτι σημαινει για σενα το να μπορεις να παιζεις τα παιχνιδια σου (οποτε θες - οχι συγκεκριμενες ωρες - και οσο θες - και με Α-ΨΟ-ΓΑ πινγκς), το ιδιο σημαινει και για καποιον αλλο το downloading...
Aν οι γραμμες ηταν πραγματικα ευρυζωνικες...περα απο μια πολυ μικρη μειοψηφια αμετανοητων (καμμενων..) που θα προσπαθουνε να κατεβασουν το συμπαν ολοκληρο...και να το βαλουνε...και εγω δεν ξερω που..οι υπολοιποι (και μεγαλη πλειοψηφια) που σημερα χαρακτηριζονται "heavy users" θα κανανε χρηση τετοια που σχεδον θα περνουσαν απαρατηρητοι.
Θεωρητικα μια 24αρα γραμμη π.χ κατεβαζει γυρω στα 250γιγα (χοντρικα) την ημερα... :Scared:  
Ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος διατηρει μια στοιχειωδη επαφη με το..περιβαλλον πανω απο 30γιγα(και χρησιμοποιω μαλλον μεγαλο νουμερο επιτηδες) τη μερα δεν θα κατεβασει... (και που να τα βαλει?)
Δηλαδη θα "φορτωσει" τη γραμμη του για περιπου 3 ωριτσες... :Wink:  
Τις υπολοιπες που θα κανει browsing, ουτε που θα ξερεις οτι υπαρχει...
Οποτε ευκολα καταλαβαινεις, οτι εκτος και αν εισαι στο dslam που ειναι κοντα στο δαφνί( το οποιο θα ειναι φυσικα φισκαρισμενο με τροφιμους.... :ROFL:   ) τα πινγκς σου θα ειναι αψογα..

----------


## geo7

> *
> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,  ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ 1 ΛΙΤΡΟ  ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ 1/20 ΛΙΤΡΑ*


*ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ, ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ!!! 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ, ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ

ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΛΕΕΙ...ΜΗΝ ΤΑΞΕΙΣ!!!   
*

----------


## OrderlordTank

> Aν οι γραμμες ηταν πραγματικα ευρυζωνικες...περα απο μια πολυ μικρη μειοψηφια αμετανοητων (καμμενων..) που θα προσπαθουνε να κατεβασουν το συμπαν ολοκληρο...και να το βαλουνε...και εγω δεν ξερω που..οι υπολοιποι (και μεγαλη πλειοψηφια) που σημερα χαρακτηριζονται "heavy users" θα κανανε χρηση τετοια που σχεδον θα περνουσαν απαρατηρητοι.


Καλε μου αν8ρωπε το καταλαβαινω αυτο καταλαβε ομως κι εσυ οτι στην παρουσα κατασταση που ειναι το δικτυο οι εν λογω χρηστες δεν ειναι απλα βαριοι ειναι...ΑΣΗΚΩΤΟΙ :Clap:

----------


## geo7

Αρα ρε φιλαρακι, η ουσια δεν ειναι να χωριζομαστε σε φραξιες και να βγαζουμε τα ματια μας μονοι μας, αλλα να γινουμε λιγακι πιο απαιτητικοι με αυτους που πρεπει και οχι να κοιταμε πως θα καταπιεσουμε το γειτονα για να κανουμε εμεις τη δουλεια μας...
Αυτο ακριβως γινεται τωρα...
Ψευτοκανουμε (ετσι νομιζουμε τουλαχιστον... :Razz:  ) εμεις οι downloaders τη δουλεια μας ...και δεν την κανετε εσεις.
Ε, η λυση δεν ειναι να σταματησουμε να την κανουμε εμεις, αλλα να την κανουμε και οι 2  :Smile:

----------


## gtl

> Agglia, Germania, Tsexia, Australia, Ispania, for start. Gia tis alles den gnwrizw na sou pw


Percentage of capped connections (including "fair use policy" plans)

United Kingdom 72% 

Germany 39%

Czech Republic 42%

Australia 30%

Spain 0%

United States 0%

Switzerland 0%

Sweden 0%

Denmark 11%

Norway 0%

France 0%

Italy 2%

Finland 3%

...




> *Data caps are just not common practice across the OECD, and as outlined by an OECD official at the TUANZ Telecommunications Day on 24 May they create a real and serious constraint on the uses to which broadband internet connections can be put.*


Report: Comparison of OECD Broadband Markets - A comparison of cost and performance data for business and residential broadband products in 26 OECD countries. http://www.internetnz.net.nz/media/r...336b4398ca5273

----------


## stelios4711

> *ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ 1 ΛΙΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ 1/20 ΛΙΤΡΑ*





> *ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ, ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ!!! 
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ, ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
> 
> ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΛΕΕΙ...ΜΗΝ ΤΑΞΕΙΣ!!!   
> *


Τελικά με τις φωνές αρχίσαμε να βγάζουμε άκρη  :Razz: 
Μας διαφήμισαν λοιπόν οτι μπορούμε ο καθένας μας να παίρνουμε 1 λίτρο (1024)  αλλά η κατσίκα βγάζει μόνο 1 λίτρο και αν το μοιραστούμε 20 άτομα θα πάρουμε από 50 γραμμάρια. Aρα θα πάρουμε τόσο μόνο αμα δεν πάρουν οι υπόλοιποι 19. Αντε και οι 5 από αυτούς τους 19 βαρεθήκανε να πίνουν κάθε μέρα γάλα καί ας πληρώσανε ένα λίτρο 
Εσύ λοιπόν θα πρέπει να μαλώσεις με τους υπόλοιπους 14 γιατί πήραν 20 γραμμάρια  παραπάνω ή θα πρέπει να  ζητήσουμε όλοι να φέρουν καμιά κατσίκα ακόμη ;
Μπορούμε βέβαια πάντα να μειώσουμε ακόμα και τα 50 γραμμάρια που παίρνουμε σε 40 μήπως αυτοί που έχουν τις κατσίκες τάξουν  από 1 λίτρο σε 10 ακόμα πεινασμένους ωστε να έχουμε παρηγοριά οτι δεν πεινάμε μόνοι μας  :Razz:

----------


## NoDsl

> *ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ, ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ!!! 
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ, ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
> 
> ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΛΕΕΙ...ΜΗΝ ΤΑΞΕΙΣ!!!   
> *



Βασικά έτσι αντιλήφθηκες οτι σου είπαν. Οπότε είναι θέμα αντίληψης. Απλά δεν ασχολήθηκες να διαβάσεςι τα "ψιλά" γράμματα στο συμβόλαιό σου. Τι κρίμα που είναι και τα ποιο σημαντικά.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> ας διάβαζε το συμβόλαιο της μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης στην κατσίκα


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  Θεός Θεός...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[/B]Πάντως αν αναλογιστούμε οτι τα παιχνίδια συνήθως δεν καταναλώνουν πολύ bw και χρειάζονται πολλά pps, με ένα QoS θα λυνόταν πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Γιατι αν ένας "καψερος"(αυτό μέχρι τώρα συμβαίνει στο ακριβώς ανάποδό του) downloader πέσει σε dslam με gamers δεν πρέπει να κατεβάσει ποτέ του(μιας και το οτι μοιράζεται τα pps δεν σημαίνει οτι μοιράζεται το bw);

----------


## geo7

Δεν με πιανει ο υπνος ακομα οποτε ας συνεχισω... 

@gtl

Που ησουνα κρυμμενος τοση ωρα ρε αρχοντα?  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Να σαι καλα για το λινκ  :One thumb up:  
Απατεωωωωωωωνααααααααα sdikr... :Razz: 






> Βασικά έτσι αντιλήφθηκες οτι σου είπαν. Οπότε είναι θέμα αντίληψης. Απλά δεν ασχολήθηκες να διαβάσεςι τα "ψιλά" γράμματα στο συμβόλαιό σου. Τι κρίμα που είναι και τα ποιο σημαντικά.


Βασικα, *αυτο ΘΕΛΑΝΕ να αντιληφθω* φιλε μου, αυτο αντιληφθηκα.. :Whistle:  
Αν *ΘΕΛΑΝΕ* να αντιληφθω κατι αλλο, τα "ψιλά" γράμματα που αναφερεις, θα ητανε "μεγαλα" και "χοντρα"... :Razz:  
Οποτε στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι θεμα marketing και οχι "αντιληψης"... :Wink: 
Αν και "μεταξυ" μας, εξαιρετικα χλωμο το κοβω να αναφερει για το 1/20 contention ratio ακομα και στα "ψιλα" γραμματα... :Whistle: 
Μ' αρεσει παντως που "σπρωχνεστε" ποιος θα πρωτοδικαιολογησει τις εταιριες... :Razz:

----------


## anon

geo7 δεν πειράζει είσαι μικρός. Αλλά την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρεις κάτι, καλό ειναι να το ψάχνεις, να διαβάζεις και τα ψιλά γράμματα, και να προσπαθείς να ερμηνεύσεις είτε μόνος είτε ρωτώντας (το γνωστό δεν ήξερες, δεν ρώταγες;;;; ) τι σημαίνουν νομικίστικα. Ο όρος ειναι πολύ σαφής. Οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες. παντού αναγράφεται ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις ειναι μοιραζόμενες. Ειναι σαν να λέμε για το παράδειγμα σου με το γάλα, οτι ο πάροχος λέει σε 100 άτομα ότι θα σας δώσω 20 λίτρα γάλα. Αλλά δεν πίνουν ένα λίτρα (πχ εγώ), αλλά όσο ένα σφηνάκι. αλλοι ακόμη λιγότερο. Αλλοι θέλουν να πιούν ένα λίτρο και παραπάνω εαν ειναι δυνατόν. Οταν ομως ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που θέλουν να πιούν, τοτε το γάλα δεν φθάνει. Και το γάλα δεν ειναι αέρας για να είναι άπειρος. Ειναι πεπερασμένος λόγο κόστους. 

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Να βάλουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες οι πάροχοι, να μειώσουν και το ratio ώστε να έχω σχεδόν όσο το μισθωμένο. Και οσο κοστίσει να το μετακυλήσουν στους καταναλωτές (οι πάροχοι δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, τους κοστίζει, πρέπει να βγάλουν λεφτά). Εισαι μικρός και μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ίσως τα έχεις βρεί όλα έτοιμα στην ζωή σου. Αλλο κόστος έχει η σύνδεση με το διεθνές ιντερνετ στα 3Gbps, και 10 φορές πάνω κοστίζουν τα 30Gbps... Πολυ απλό. 

Και να σου πώ και κάτι άλλο. Εμένα προσωπικά με συμφέρει να αυξήσουν τις τιμές για καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Πχ να δώσουν 8Mbps στα 150 ευρώ. Εγώ μπορώ να τα πληρώσω (η εταιρία βασικά). Εαν εσύ μπορείς ή όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Σου φαίνεται κοινωνικά σωστή η θέση μου; Ετσι εκλαμβάνουν οι υπόλοιποι και την δική σου θέση. Οτι επειδή μπορείς να κατεβάζεις θα το κάνεις και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.

Φυσικά δεν λέω απο κοινωνική συνείδηση, να σταματήσεις να χρησιμοποιείς το νετ, μήπως και κάποιος άλλος χάσει κάποια απο τα πακέτα. Αλλά άλλο να το κάνεις αντιλαμβανόμενος του τι γίνεται, και άλλο να λες (να μην πω την έκφραση), εγώ θα κάνω ότι θέλω γιατί έτσι μου αρέσει και μπορώ. Και εγώ την επόμενη μέρα που θα γίνει πακέτο τιμής 150 ευρώ γιατα 8Mbps θα πω το ίδιο για εσας τότε που θα παραπονιέστε για τις ακριβες και απλησίαστες τιμές, γιατί εγώ θα μπορώ να το πληρώσω (οκ, το πληρώνει άλλος για μένα  :Laughing:  )

----------


## geo7

Καταρχην anon, σεβομαι οτι μου ριχνεις 17 ολοκληρα χρονακια "στα αυτια" (ή μαλλον 16 - μπηκα αισιως στα 25 πια), αλλα θα σε παρακαλουσα να αφησεις τις ηλικιες στην ακρη... :Smile:  
Γιατι αφενως δεν παρεχεται καμια εγγυηση οτι δηλωσαμε τις πραγματικες μας ηλικιες (ειναι "ιντερνετικες"), αφετερου ειναι πολυ λυπηρο, που επρεπε να χρησιμοποιησεις 2 φορες την ηλικια μου για να υποβιβασεις την αξια του λογου μου, και αλλη μια, για τον ιδιο λογο, την "υποθεση εργασιας" οτι ισως και να τα εχω βρει ολα ετοιμα (Δεν φτανει που ειμαι μικρος και ανοητος δηλαδη, πιθανοτατα ειμαι ΚΑΙ χαραμοφαης  :Razz:  ).
Ακριβως επειδη εισαι αρκετα μεγαλυτερος απο μενα και παιζεις και στο γηπεδο σου - τους υπολογιστες - θα περιμενα οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρακτικη, δεν θα σου χρειαζοταν.



> geo7 δεν πειράζει είσαι μικρός. Αλλά την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρεις κάτι, καλό ειναι να το ψάχνεις, να διαβάζεις και τα ψιλά γράμματα, και να προσπαθείς να ερμηνεύσεις είτε μόνος είτε ρωτώντας (το γνωστό δεν ήξερες, δεν ρώταγες;;;; ) τι σημαίνουν νομικίστικα. Ο όρος ειναι πολύ σαφής. Οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες. παντού αναγράφεται ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις ειναι μοιραζόμενες. Ειναι σαν να λέμε για το παράδειγμα σου με το γάλα, οτι ο πάροχος λέει σε 100 άτομα ότι θα σας δώσω 20 λίτρα γάλα. Αλλά δεν πίνουν ένα λίτρα (πχ εγώ), αλλά όσο ένα σφηνάκι. αλλοι ακόμη λιγότερο. Αλλοι θέλουν να πιούν ένα λίτρο και παραπάνω εαν ειναι δυνατόν. Οταν ομως ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που θέλουν να πιούν, τοτε το γάλα δεν φθάνει. Και το γάλα δεν ειναι αέρας για να είναι άπειρος. Ειναι πεπερασμένος λόγο κόστους.


To οτι εγω ημουν μελος του φορουμ - και ηξερα τα "ψιλα" γραμματα και το contention ratio απο πριν - δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος αγοραζει μια υπηρεσια "θα επρεπε να" ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κανει "ανασκαφη" στα "ψιλα" γραμματα και στο faq της υπογραφης σου για να βγαλει ακρη τι ακριβως αγορασε - θα επρεπε να αρκουν αυτα που του ειπαν οταν του τη διαφημισαν, μαζι με αυτα που του εξηγησανε οταν πηγε να αγορασει την υπηρεσια.Το οτι ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ομως αυτο στην αγορα (η υποχρεωση για ανασκαφες), επισης δεν σημαινει οτι δεν νομιμοποιουμαι να το κατακρινω και πολυ περισσοτερο οτι η εταιρια που εφαρμοζει αυτες τις πρακτικες καλα κανει.Και οτι οποιος δεν καταφερει να την κανει σωστα την ανασκαφη/αποκρυπτογραφηση, θα πρεπει ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ να λογοδοτησει και οχι η εταιρια που τελικα τα καταφερε να τον εξαπατησει.Αν η "εξαπατηση" σου καθεται βαρια, να κανω σκοντο και να βαλω "παραπλανηση".Φανταζομαι οτι μετα απο χρονια τριβης στην αγορα, αυτα τα πραγματα "γραφουνε" στο σκληρο σου δισκο και νομοτελειακα καποια στιγμη τα αποδεχεσαι (δεν ηξερες καημενε, δε ρωταγες;;; :Wink: .Δεν χρησιμοποιω την ηλικια σου για να σε κατακρινω, σε 15 χρονια απο τωρα πιθανοτατα θα σκεφτομαι ακριβως με αυτο τον τροπο.Αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε παντως, για την ωρα, δεν σκεφτομαι ακομα ετσι και νιωθω πολυ περηφανος για αυτο.
Το πεπερασμενο κοστος, ισχυει για ολες τις χωρες φανταζομαι anon και μαλλον δεν το χρεωνoνται μονο οι δυσμοιροι ελληνικοι isp's.Αν ριξεις μια ματια στο link που παρεθεσε ο φιλος gtl θα δεις οτι ελαχιστες χωρες εφαρμοζουν πρακτικες fair use και cap, και οι περισσοτερες π.χ η γερμανια, το εφαρμοσε αφου τα pipes παχυνανε πολυ και το πιθανο ανεξελεγκτο traffic αρα και κοστος εγινε πολυ μεγαλο.Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εφαρμοστηκε σε γραμμες του 1 και 2 μβιτ...(σαν ανεκδοτο με τον τοτο ακουγεται).



> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Να βάλουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες οι πάροχοι, να μειώσουν και το ratio ώστε να έχω σχεδόν όσο το μισθωμένο. Και οσο κοστίσει να το μετακυλήσουν στους καταναλωτές (οι πάροχοι δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, τους κοστίζει, πρέπει να βγάλουν λεφτά). Εισαι μικρός και μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ίσως τα έχεις βρεί όλα έτοιμα στην ζωή σου. Αλλο κόστος έχει η σύνδεση με το διεθνές ιντερνετ στα 3Gbps, και 10 φορές πάνω κοστίζουν τα 30Gbps... Πολυ απλό.


Για το κοστος σου απαντησα ηδη και ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι οι μεγαλες γραμμες εχουν πολυ χαμηλοτερο utilization οποτε μαλλον και με το ιδιο contention ratio θα παιζουν μια χαρα.
Οσο για το οτι ισως να τα έχω βρεί όλα έτοιμα στην ζωή μου, καλα θα 'ταν να ηταν ετσι anon (και ας μου την "ελεγες", θα το "ξεπερνουσα"  :Razz:  ), αλλα δυστυχως δε μας "εκατσε".



> Και να σου πώ και κάτι άλλο. Εμένα προσωπικά με συμφέρει να αυξήσουν τις τιμές για καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Πχ να δώσουν 8Mbps στα 150 ευρώ. Εγώ μπορώ να τα πληρώσω (η εταιρία βασικά). Εαν εσύ μπορείς ή όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Σου φαίνεται κοινωνικά σωστή η θέση μου; Ετσι εκλαμβάνουν οι υπόλοιποι και την δική σου θέση. Οτι επειδή μπορείς να κατεβάζεις θα το κάνεις και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.


Το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα αν το θες μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε, αλλα μαλλον ειναι "δωρον αδωρο" απ'τη στιγμη που δυσκολευονται να πουλησουν τις γραμμες τους με τις σημερινες τιμες, με αυτες που υποθετικα προτεινεις απλα θα σαπιζανε στα ραφια...
Η θεση μου σχετικα με το κατεβασμα, τα fps των gamers κτλ, νομιζω οτι εχει γινει κατανοητη, να μην επαναλαμβανομαι και γινομαι και κουραστικος.



> Φυσικά δεν λέω απο κοινωνική συνείδηση, να σταματήσεις να χρησιμοποιείς το νετ, μήπως και κάποιος άλλος χάσει κάποια απο τα πακέτα. Αλλά άλλο να το κάνεις αντιλαμβανόμενος του τι γίνεται, και άλλο να λες (να μην πω την έκφραση), εγώ θα κάνω ότι θέλω γιατί έτσι μου αρέσει και μπορώ. Και εγώ την επόμενη μέρα που θα γίνει πακέτο τιμής 150 ευρώ γιατα 8Mbps θα πω το ίδιο για εσας τότε που θα παραπονιέστε για τις ακριβες και απλησίαστες τιμές, γιατί εγώ θα μπορώ να το πληρώσω (οκ, το πληρώνει άλλος για μένα  )


Και τη θεση μου σε αυτο την εχω αναπτυξει επαρκως anon, το αν συμφωνουμε ή διαφωνουμε βεβαια, ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## l_satsok

τοχουμε παραξυλωσει με τα συνεχη downloads αλλα και ο οτε με την υποδομη που παρεχει
κοροιδευει τον κοσμο.
δηλαδη οπως λεει ο sdkr παρεχει μια χιλιαρα για 20 χρηστες των 1024; ετσι φαινεται συμφωνα με το contetion ratio.
αλλα ειναι ποτε δυνατον να κατεβαζει παντα μονο ενας στους 20;;;αποκλειεται,αυτο θα γινοταν σε χωρες που εχουν σκυλοβαρεθει το κατεβασμα και εχουν ευρυζωνικες και οι γιαγιαδες.
εδω,με τους χιλιαδες νεους σε ηλικια αλλα και εμπειριες χρηστες αυτο α π ο κ λ ε ι ε τ α ι.
στο dslam μου παντα κατεβαζουν τουλαχιστον 10 ατομα  και μιλαμε για συνολο 48 ατομα.
το εχω ξαναγραψει,ας μπει το contention ratio ston ISP γιατι αν μπαινει με τετοιο τροπο και στα
μικρα dslam τοτε αποκλειεται στον αιωνα τον απαντα να δουν μερικοι υποφερτες ταχυτητες την ωρα που οι αλλοι που βρισκονται στα μεγαλα εχουν απειρως περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να πανε καλυτερα,μιλαμε για ανιση μεταχειρηση.

βεβαια δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα,εγω εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου,δεν νομιζω οτι ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο sdkr,δηλαδη δεν δινουν μονο 4mbit στα μικρα και αυτο ειναι, αλλα
οι διαφορες κλασεις απο πολλα μικρα μοιραζονται καποιο συγκεκριμενο ευρος,ας πουμε οτι οι 10
χρηστες των 2048 του δικου μου (παραδειγμα) συν 18 χρηστες 2048 ενος αλλου dslam μοιραζονται μαζι 9 mbit,αυτο ειναι λιγο πιο δικαιο,εξαρταται βεβαια πως ειναι σε καθε περιοχη
οι διασυνδεσεις.
οπως και ναχει το δικτυο ειναι αθλιο και δεν ηταν ετοιμο σε καμμια περιπτωση για τους ανεντιμους διπλασιασμους του 2006,απο τοτε ξεκινησαν ολα τα προβληματα.
σκοπιμοτητες.


ασχετο:τι σημαινει  roll out 2007;;
απο email της οτενετ ειναι.

----------


## katdoc

[quote=nanas;1138270]Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/us...tml&#91;/quote]

Φασιστικο μου ακουγεται αυτο που λες φιλε μου....
Πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγο.Δε σου φταινε οι downloaders.Πιστεψε με....Ασε πουναι το 99% των χρηστων adsl....

----------


## emeliss

> ο οτε με την υποδομη που παρεχει
> κοροιδευει τον κοσμο.
> δηλαδη οπως λεει ο sdkr παρεχει μια χιλιαρα για 20 χρηστες των 1024; ετσι φαινεται συμφωνα με το contetion ratio.


Δεν είναι θέμα υποδομής. Είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού δικτύου τηλεπικοινωνιών και το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλους τους οργανισμούς.

----------


## anon

@geo7 φαντάζομαι ότι πιστεύεις όλες τις διαφημίσεις που βλέπεις σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου. Η' μήπως όχι; Το εαν οι διαφημίσεις ειναι παραπλανητικές, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα, και εκεί μπορείς να προβείς σε κατηγορία εναντίον ΟΤΕ και λοιπών παρόχων και τόχουμε πει και παλαιότερα αυτό. Δεν μπορείς να τον κατηγορήσεις ότι πουλά μια χιλιάρα σε 20 χρήστες (γιατί έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα). Δεν σου αρέσει; Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Κατα το βαλάντιο του καθενός μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλες επιλογές. Δεν σου λέω ότι δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης οι πάροχοι και ο ΟΤΕ. Βασικά μεγαλύτερο έχουν οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι, γιατί ενώ είχαν το χρόνο για υποδομές, μόλις τώρα ξεσηκώθηκαν κάπως για LLU. Ο ΟΤΕ φταίει λιγότερο, δημόσιο ειναι δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και πολλά. Ομως οι πάροχοι, συμπεριφέρθηκαν όπως οι αγρότες με τις κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις. Παίρναν χονδρική πουλούσαν λιανική, δηλαδή βασικά αέρα όσο αφορά ΑΡΥΣ κλπ, και απο λοιπές υποδομές μηδέν. Να φανταστείς ορισμένοι κλείσανε και τους BBRAS σε Θεσσαλονίκη και άλλες πόλεις για τι τους συμφέρει περισσότερο να τερματίζουν τις συνδέσεις ADSL με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ κατευθείαν Αθήνα. Οσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό λόγω ηλικίας, θεωρώ παιδιάστικη συμπεριφορά να ζητά κάτι κάποιος χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι απο πίσω υπάρχει κόστος. Το δικαιολογώ στον γιό μου που ειναι έξι, στην κόρη μου που ειναι τέσσερα, που εαν πάμε Jumbo θέλουν να σηκώσουν όλο το μαγαζί, δεν το δικαιολογώ σε ενήλικα.

Oσο για τις ποιές χώρες χρησιμοποιούν cap ή όχι. Ειπα πιο πάνω αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν τοπιασες, ότι φταίει στην δική μας περίπτωση η χαμηλή διείσδυση. Κατα κανόνα χρήστης ADSL εδώ ειναι κάποιος που ασχολείται με την πληροφορική, ξέρει αρκετά πράγματα, και θέλει να το ξεσκίσει, γιατί τα 20 ή 30 ευρώ που δίνουμε εμείς, θα αντιστοιχούσαν σε 50 - 100 ευρώ σε έναν Γάλλο, Αγγλο ή Γερμανό σε σχέση με το εισόδημα. Οταν βάλει ADSL και η κουτσή μαρία (σόρρυ σε όσες λέγονται Μαρίες), τότε θα είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. οσο ήταν πολύ ακριβό, επίσης ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Η λογική cap, απλά εξομαλύνει τα πράγματα. Ειχα προτείνει ένα διαφορετικό σενάριο, πχ πακέτο με cap 20GB τον μήνα, που ειναι πάρα πολύ σε κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται με downloading, αλλά με προτεραιότητα έναντι του flat rate. Eτσι πχ θα πληρώναμε το ίδιο εγώ και εσύ με σύνδεση χιλιάρα αλλά τα πακέτα μου θα πηγαίναν πρώτα μέχρι το όριο των 20GB/μήνα. Εσύ θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις 24 ώρες / 24 ωρο μπορεί όχι με την μέγιστη πάντα ταχύτητα, αλλά και οι δυο θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι (νομίζω...). Ομως κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται με τις υποδομές του ΟΤΕ (κλάσεις ΑΤΜ συνδέσεωνκλπ κλπ, ας μην πούμε σε τεχνική ανάλυση εδώ). Μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί πολύ πιο εύκολα στα Full/shared LLU.

Eπίσης το ratio δεν είναι παντού το ίδιο. Το 1/20 ειναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να βρείς. Σε πολύ μεγάλα DSLAMS ειναι πολύ πολύ χειρότερο πχ 1/100 μιας και θεωρητικά όσοι πιο πολλοί χρήστες, τόσο λιγότερο bandwidth χρειάζεσαι. Επίσης πολύ χάλια ειναι και τα μικρά DSLAMS που δεν συνδέονται με οπτική αλλά με χαλκό.Ετσι πχ ένα 32άρι συνδέεται στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο με μια G703, δηλαδή μια διμεγάμπιτη!!! Δηλαδή έαν και οι 32 πόρτες ειναι 2Mbps έχουνε contention ratio 1/32.

----------


## geo7

> @geo7 φαντάζομαι ότι πιστεύεις όλες τις διαφημίσεις που βλέπεις σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου. Η' μήπως όχι; Το εαν οι διαφημίσεις ειναι παραπλανητικές, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα, και εκεί μπορείς να προβείς σε κατηγορία εναντίον ΟΤΕ και λοιπών παρόχων και τόχουμε πει και παλαιότερα αυτό.


Δυστυχως, μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο...εχοντας παρει το πτυχιο μου με major στο marketing 
(ω ναι...επαγγελλομαι απατεωνας με νομιμη αδεια ασκησεως του συγκεκριμενου επαγγελματος), μου ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο παρολο που συνηθως ξεκιναω με ολη την καλη διαθεση να τις πιστεψω. :Razz:  
Βεβαια το οτι δεν τις πιστευω εγω δεν σημαινει οτι καλως παραπλανουν τον "αφελη" που τις πιστευει, οπως πολυ σωστα λες ας μην το ξαναλεμε αυτο. 



> Δεν μπορείς να τον κατηγορήσεις ότι πουλά μια χιλιάρα σε 20 χρήστες (γιατί έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα).


Ετσι δουλευει το συστημα anon, αλλα σε αντιθεση με αυτο που πιστευεις, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο καθενας να ξερει πως δουλευει το συστημα, αλλα ακομα και να δινει δεκαρακι τσακιστο να μαθει για αυτο.Για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να ξερει πως φτιαχνεται μια πιτσα για να μπορεσει να την σερβιριστει και να την φαει, ή απο ποιες διαδικασιες διυλισης περναει η βενζινη μεχρι να φτασει στο ρεζερβουαρ του ή αν θες να μιλησουμε για υπηρεσιες ποσο κοστιζει στην ΔΕΗ το ρευμα, πως παραγεται, που παραγεται, γιατι παραγεται,πως διανεμεται, που φυλαγεται, ποιες ειναι οι νεες τεχνικες παραγωγης, ποια ειναι τα "funds" που στηριζουν τη ΔΕΗ, ποιος ειναι προεδρος στη ΔΕΗ,τι εφαγε εχτες, πως ξυπνησε το πρωι, ποια πηδηξε...
Ε, παρολο λοιπον που δεν εχει ιδεα για ολα αυτα..ρευμα εχει...και εχει ΚΑΙ ο γειτονας... και ΧΩΡΙΣ να του σπαει τις λαμπες με σφεντονα γιατι "εχει σκιστει να κατεβαζει ρευμα το κωλοπαιδο"...
Και ναι μπορω να τον κατηγορησω γιατι *μου* ειπε ψευδως οτι θα την εχω για την παρτη μου.Στην πορεια ανακαλυπτει καποιος (αν χωθει σε κανα φορουμ...διαφορετικα χλωμο το κοβω) οτι τη μοιραζεται λεει με αλλους και οτι...εχμ...δεν "δικαιουται" ακριβως 1024κβιτ για τη συνδεση του...αλλα 1024/20 δηλαδη 50κβιτ...και οτι αν αξιωθει καποια στιγμη να τα δει ολα πρεπει να αναψει και να κερι στην παναγια και φυσικα να μην ειναι "πλεονεκτης"...(να αφησει και για τα αλλα τα παιδακια...)
Αν νομιζεις anon οτι στις υπολοιπες χωρες (αναπτυγμενες ή λιγοτερο αναπτυγμενες) ο "μεσος" χρηστης εχει κανει ενα μικρο μεταπτυχιακο στα δικτυα και ειναι μια μικρη αυθεντια στο πως λειτουργει το "συστημα" και το "contention ratio"...συγνωμη που θα στο πω αυτο, αλλα πλανασαι πλανην οικτραν...

*Spoiler:*




			Aye!! what the f**k is that codesion rasio?  :Mad:  ...am i safe? :Embarassed:   huh? should i be worried? eh?  :Thinking: 


 




> Δεν σου αρέσει; Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Κατα το βαλάντιο του καθενός μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλες επιλογές. Δεν σου λέω ότι δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης οι πάροχοι και ο ΟΤΕ. Βασικά μεγαλύτερο έχουν οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι, γιατί ενώ είχαν το χρόνο για υποδομές, μόλις τώρα ξεσηκώθηκαν κάπως για LLU. Ο ΟΤΕ φταίει λιγότερο, δημόσιο ειναι δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και πολλά. Ομως οι πάροχοι, συμπεριφέρθηκαν όπως οι αγρότες με τις κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις. Παίρναν χονδρική πουλούσαν λιανική, δηλαδή βασικά αέρα όσο αφορά ΑΡΥΣ κλπ, και απο λοιπές υποδομές μηδέν. Να φανταστείς ορισμένοι κλείσανε και τους BBRAS σε Θεσσαλονίκη και άλλες πόλεις για τι τους συμφέρει περισσότερο να τερματίζουν τις συνδέσεις ADSL με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ κατευθείαν Αθήνα. Οσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό λόγω ηλικίας, θεωρώ παιδιάστικη συμπεριφορά να ζητά κάτι κάποιος χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι απο πίσω υπάρχει κόστος. Το δικαιολογώ στον γιό μου που ειναι έξι, στην κόρη μου που ειναι τέσσερα, που εαν πάμε Jumbo θέλουν να σηκώσουν όλο το μαγαζί, δεν το δικαιολογώ σε ενήλικα.


Βασικα...δεν μπορω να πω πως το βρισκω και υπεροχο, αλλα κουτσα-στραβα τη "δουλεια" μου την κανω.
Δεν ειμαι "εγω" αυτος που ανοιξε αυτη τη συζητηση anon.."εσεις" εχετε το προβλημα...οταν μιλας για αλλες επιλογες λοιπον "αν δεν σου αρεσει, μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλες επιλογές", μην το λες σε "μενα"...
Χαιρομαι που παραδεχεσαι τουλαχιστον οτι οι πάροχοι, συμπεριφέρθηκαν όπως οι αγρότες με τις κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις.



> Oσο για τις ποιές χώρες χρησιμοποιούν cap ή όχι. Ειπα πιο πάνω αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν τοπιασες, ότι φταίει στην δική μας περίπτωση η χαμηλή διείσδυση. Κατα κανόνα χρήστης ADSL εδώ ειναι κάποιος που ασχολείται με την πληροφορική, ξέρει αρκετά πράγματα, και θέλει να το ξεσκίσει, γιατί τα 20 ή 30 ευρώ που δίνουμε εμείς, θα αντιστοιχούσαν σε 50 - 100 ευρώ σε έναν Γάλλο, Αγγλο ή Γερμανό σε σχέση με το εισόδημα. Οταν βάλει ADSL και η κουτσή μαρία (σόρρυ σε όσες λέγονται Μαρίες), τότε θα είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. οσο ήταν πολύ ακριβό, επίσης ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Η λογική cap, απλά εξομαλύνει τα πράγματα. Ειχα προτείνει ένα διαφορετικό σενάριο, πχ πακέτο με cap 20GB τον μήνα, που ειναι πάρα πολύ σε κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται με downloading, αλλά με προτεραιότητα έναντι του flat rate. Eτσι πχ θα πληρώναμε το ίδιο εγώ και εσύ με σύνδεση χιλιάρα αλλά τα πακέτα μου θα πηγαίναν πρώτα μέχρι το όριο των 20GB/μήνα. Εσύ θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις 24 ώρες / 24 ωρο μπορεί όχι με την μέγιστη πάντα ταχύτητα, αλλά και οι δυο θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι (νομίζω...). Ομως κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται με τις υποδομές του ΟΤΕ (κλάσεις ΑΤΜ συνδέσεωνκλπ κλπ, ας μην πούμε σε τεχνική ανάλυση εδώ). Μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί πολύ πιο εύκολα στα Full/shared LLU.
> 
> Eπίσης το ratio δεν είναι παντού το ίδιο. Το 1/20 ειναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να βρείς. Σε πολύ μεγάλα DSLAMS ειναι πολύ πολύ χειρότερο πχ 1/100 μιας και θεωρητικά όσοι πιο πολλοί χρήστες, τόσο λιγότερο bandwidth χρειάζεσαι. Επίσης πολύ χάλια ειναι και τα μικρά DSLAMS που δεν συνδέονται με οπτική αλλά με χαλκό.Ετσι πχ ένα 32άρι συνδέεται στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο με μια G703, δηλαδή μια διμεγάμπιτη!!! Δηλαδή έαν και οι 32 πόρτες ειναι 2Mbps έχουνε contention ratio 1/32.


Το οτι καποιος πρεπει να γινει αυθεντια στα ευρυζωνικα, για να καταφερει να λειτουργησει *σωστα* μια dsl στην ελλαδα, ισως ειναι και ενας πολυ καλος λογος που η διεισδυση ειναι χαμηλη

----------


## l_satsok

οπως και να το κανουμε εχεις δικιο σε πόλλα.
ειδικα αυτο το οτι καποιος πρεπει να γινει αυθεντια στα ευρυζωνικα για να καταφερει να καταλαβει πως δουλευει μια aDSL αντιπροσωπευει την περιπτωση πολλων απο μας εδω.
πριν το σεπτεμβρη του 2006 δεν ειχα ιδεα,ουτε τη λεξη dslam δεν ειχα καν ακουσει αλλα ουτε και την υπαρξη καν αυτου του φορουμ γνωριζα.
μετα τους αναθεματισμενους διπλασιασμους γνωρισα και το φορουμ,αναγκαστικα να γνωρισω
και τη δομη του δικτυου για να μπορεσω να καταλαβω που στο διαολο βρισκεται το προβλημα,
καταλαβα που ειναι το προβλημα οπως και οτι δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει λυση.
η ουσια ειναι οτι αντι να ασχολουμαστε με κατι ποιο δημιουργικο χανουμε το χρονο μας ψαχνοντας για λυσεις εκει που αλλοι επρεπε να εχουν δωσει ηδη λυση.
αντι να χρησιμοποιουμε το ιντερνετ για δημιουργικους σκοπους χανουμε την ωρα μας μετρωντας με ποσο κατεβαζει η συνδεση μας,ο οτε μας αναγκασε σε αυτο,στο κατω κατω
ας μην ανεβαινε η ευρυζωνικοτητα,τι στον πατο τι ενα σκαλι πανω απο τον πατο δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα και σε τελικη αναλυση δεν ειμαστε εμεις αυτοι που τυχον θα κερδισουν κατι απο την περιβοητη αυξηση της ευρυζωνικοτητας.

αντε γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκα,ευτυχως μπαινει καλοκαιρι και θα στειλω το pc στο διαολο μου φαινεται...

----------


## ant0ni0

> Και ναι μπορω να τον κατηγορησω γιατι *μου* ειπε ψευδως οτι θα την εχω για την παρτη μου.Στην πορεια ανακαλυπτει καποιος (αν χωθει σε κανα φορουμ...διαφορετικα χλωμο το κοβω) οτι τη μοιραζεται λεει με αλλους και οτι...εχμ...δεν "δικαιουται" ακριβως 1024κβιτ για τη συνδεση του...αλλα 1024/20 δηλαδη 50κβιτ...και οτι αν αξιωθει καποια στιγμη να τα δει ολα πρεπει να αναψει και να κερι στην παναγια και φυσικα να μην ειναι "πλεονεκτης"...(να αφησει και για τα αλλα τα παιδακια...)
> Αν νομιζεις anon οτι στις υπολοιπες χωρες (αναπτυγμενες ή λιγοτερο αναπτυγμενες) ο "μεσος" χρηστης εχει κανει ενα μικρο μεταπτυχιακο στα δικτυα και ειναι μια μικρη αυθεντια στο πως λειτουργει το "συστημα" και το "contention ratio"...συγνωμη που θα στο πω αυτο, αλλα πλανασαι πλανην οικτραν...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και επαυξάνω. Έχεις χίλια δίκαια. Αλλά μαζί με σένα δίκαιο έχουν και αυτοι που φωνάζουν για το αντίθετο.
Δυστηχώς όποιος έχει ελάχιστες γνώσεις δυκτιών γνωρίζει οτι είναι παντελώς ΑΣΥΜΦΩΡΟ και ΑΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΤΟ να στήσεις ένα δίκτυο το οποίο θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί απόλυτα όλους τους πιθανους του χρήστες. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για το ίντερνετ αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα πιο απτά και κατανοητά δίκτυa.
Όλα τα δίκτυα που χρησιμοποιουμέ λειτουργούν βάση της παραπάνω αρχής. Σε όλα τα δίκτυα υπάρχει ένα μέγιστο ποσοστό χρηστών οι οποίοι μπορύν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν και το οποίο βρ΄σκεται πολύ χαμηλά από θέμα ποσοστών (π.χ.10%).

Ετσι γίνεται σε όλα τα δίκτυα. ΟΤΕ,ΔΕΗ,ΝΕΡΟ,ΔΡΟΜΟΙ-ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ.ΌΛα αυτά τα δίκτυα που χρησιμοιποιούμε όλοι μας καθημερινά λειτουργούν βάση της παραπάνω αρχής και στηριζόμενα σε στατιστικές μελέτες. Ο οτε για παράδειγμα σηκώνει 1000 χρήστες ταυτόχρονα να τηλεφωνουν. Αν σηκώσει ο 1001 το ακουστηκό το δίκτυο θα καταρέυσει...
Και ναι ο μέσος χρήστης αυτο δεν το γνωρίζει.Και το πιο σημαντικό στην απίθανη περίπτωση που θα υπάρξει 1001 χρήστη τηλεφώνουν θα είναι για πολύ σημαντικό λόγο. Θυμηθείτε τι είχε γίνει με τον σεισμό του 1999 στα δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας, κινητής και σταθερης...
Ετσι αν συνενοηθούμε όλοι μαζί να ανοιξουμε τις βρύσες μας δεν θα πιει κανεις νερό.Ή αν συνενοειθούμε να πάρουμε όλοι τα αυτοκινητά μας για να κατέβουμε στην ομόνια τελικά δεν θα φτάσει κανείς ως εκει.
Είναι αναφέρετο δικαιωμά σου να το κάνεις? Ναι! Αλλα δυστηχώς είναι και ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να κατασκευαστεί ένα δίκτυο που θα εξηπηρετεί 100% όλους τους χρήστες του.
Τέλος!!!

----------


## thanosk88

Και εγώ παιδιά πριν βάλω ADSL δεν ήξερα ούτε τα βασικά και εδώ έμαθα πάρα πολλά και έτσι πουλάω μούρη σε όλους τους άσχετους!!! :Razz:  

Συμφωνω σε πολλά με τον πιο πάνω φίλο..... l_satsok :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## geo7

@ant0ni0
Ναι συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που ειπες...αλλα ακου και μια "λεπτομερεια" (η οποια μπορει να μην διδασκεται στα δικτυα, αλλα ειναι εξισου σημαντικη) που πρεπει να εισαι ή ο 3ος ή 4ος που του "ξεφευγει" σημερα.
Αν εχουμε ολοι ανοιχτες τις βρυσες μας σαφως και ειναι προβλημα και δεν θα πιουμε νερο.
Βεβαια παιρνουμε ως δεδομενο οτι οι βρυσες μας ειναι βρυσες και οχι "δειγμα" βρυσης που καποιος το βαφτισε βρυση...
Γιατι αν το νερο πεφτει σταγονα σταγονα (1μβιτ)...πλινγκ..πλονγκ...πλινγκ...πλονγκ...πλινγκ...πλονγκ για να καταφερω ο φουκαρας να πιω ενα ποτηρι νερο στην υγεια σας, θα πρεπει να το εχω ανοιχτο κανα τερμινο...(οχι γιατι ειμαι παπαρας και γουσταρω να το εχω να το βλεπω να τρεχει...αλλα γιατι ο λογος που εβαλα την π@@τανα την ευδαπ στο σπιτι, ειναι για να μπορω να πινω ενα ποτηρι νερο σαν ανθρωπος...)
Αν λοιπον μπεις στη διαδικασια (παρολο που ειναι "μαθηματικα" απολυτως σωστο) να μου πεις..."κοιτα θα πινεις 5 σταγονες το πρωι, 3 μετα το φαγητο και αλλες 7 το βραδυ"...θα σου πω "μεινε ησυχος, παιδια ειμαστε τωρα - αλλα ριξε και μια κουβερτα το βραδυ μην κρυωσεις"
Και μαντεψε τι θα συμβει...θα προσπαθησω να πιω οσο μπορεσω, και οποιος τυχερος προλαβε, νερο ηπιε... 
Αν η βρυση ηταν κανονικη και οχι "ντεμεκ" τοτε θα ανοιγα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα θα γεμιζα το ποτηρι μου, και θα παιρνε και σειρα καποιος αλλος να δροσιστει...
Οσο δεν αποφασιζουν να επενδυσουν (guess what? θα μπουνε κι αλλο μεσα...αλλα αν οι επιχειρησεις βγαζανε κερδος με το καλημερα...θα ειχαμε ολοι απο μια...) να μας βαλουνε βρυσες και ειμαστε με τα "δειγματα" παντως, οσο και να μας αναλυσετε τη λειτουργια των δικτυων ακρη δε βλεπω να βγαζουμε...

----------


## anon

Eίναι πολύ απλό, δεν χρειάζεται πτυχία στα δίκτυα. Ολοι το λένε, αν και σε ψιλά γράμματα. Οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Η΄για να το πούμε πιο απλά, χωρίς απαραίτητες γνώσεις πληροφορικής, η ταχύτητα που παίρνεις είναι η μέγιστη θεωρητική. Στην πράξη κυμαίνεται απο το μέγιστο έως και το 1/10 ίσως και λιγότερο αυτής. Και δεν ειναι σταθερή. Μπορεί να πιάνεις το μέγιστο κάποια ώρα (πχ ξημερώματα) και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα νασαι στο 1/10. Μην το ψάχνεις γιατί, άστο στους ειδικούς. Οι εταιρίες δεν εχουν λάθος γιατί σου είπαν ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες. Σε καλύπτει αυτό; Εαν ναι, no problem with me.... Eσύ θες να μάθεις λεπτομέρειες και γιαυτό χώνεσε στα φόρουμ. Ομως με πάνω απο 500,000 συνδέσεις adsl, νασαι σίγουρος, ότι οι μισοί και παραπάνω δεν ξέρουν ή ότι ξέρουν είναι ότι τους έχουν μεταφέρει φίλοι τους που ασχολούνται λίγο περισσότερο. Το ότι ψάχνεσαι δεν φταίει το ADSL, εσύ έχεις το σαράκι να το ψάχνεις (αυτό ειναι καλό.) Διαφορετικά το αποδέχεσαι, όπως αποδεχόμαστε τόσα άλλα στην ζωή  και πάει τέλειωσε.

Το παράδειγμα σου με την βρύση επίσης τελείως άστοχο. Το ADSL θα ήταν το ανάλογο σταγόνων που περιγράφεις εαν αντί για 1Mbps είχες 1Kbps το πολύ. Εχεις δουλέψει με 1Kbps? Οχι kilobyte, kilobit. Εγώ έχω δουλέψει παλαιότερες εποχές και ξέρω τι εστί σταγόνα - σταγόνα... Εγώ θέλω να βάλουν δίκτυα όπως είπα δυνατά και τρομερα, και ας κοστίζουν. Εγώ έχω να πληρώσω....  :Razz:   :Razz:  Για να σου αντιτάξω το θέμα με τις βρύσες για να καταλάβεις. Εχουμε λειψυδρία, και υπάρχουν και διακοπές νερού, γιατί δεν φτάνει (απόλυτα ρεαλιστικό σενάριο). Και έχεις το γείτονα που πλένει τον δρόμο, το αυτοκίνητο, μπαλκόνια, έχει συνεχώς την βρύση ανοιχτή, μέρα νύχτα. Και αυτό γιατί σε αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο, πληρώνετε ένα πάγιο ασχέτως κατανάλωσης. Οταν ομως τελειώνει το νερό στο υδραγωγείο, σας κόβουν το νερό, και σας το δίνουν λίγες ώρες γιατί δεν φτάνει, αλλά και εκείνες τις ώρες, ο γείτονας αυτός, συνέχεια με τις βρύσες ανοιχτές. Και να σου λέει ότι αφού πλερώνω, θα τρέχουν όσο θέλω..... (για την ακρίβεια αυτό το κάνουν αρκετοί, παρόλο που δεν είναι πάγιο ασχέτως κατανάλωσης, αλλά επειδή είναι φθηνό το νερό. Και περισσότεροι θα το κάνανε εαν ήταν ακόμη φθηνότερο).

Οσο για την ΔΕΗ, στάσου να αρχίσουν οι διακοπές ηλεκτροδότησης το καλοκαίρι, και θαναι πρωτο θέμα στις ειδήσεις, ακόμα και τι έφαγε ο δντής της μονάδας παραγωγής. Και εκεί έχουμε πρόβλημα. Εαν δεν φτάσει η παραγωγή την απαιτούμενη κατανάλωση, και πάρουν μπρός τα κλιματιστικά, να δείς τι γέλιο (μάλλον κλάμα) έχει να γίνει. Μάλλον έχεις ξεχάσει ότι κάθε χρόνο, ειδικά καλοκαίρι έχουμε διακοπές ΔΕΗ.


Οσο για τα μεγάλα pipes και τα μικρά, και κατα πόσο χρειάζεται ts/cap στην μία ή στην άλλη περίπτωση, αφού δεν θές να ασχοληθεις με δίκτυα και να βγάλεις και ντοκτορά επάνω σε αυτά, τότε να εμπιστευτείς αυτά που σου λέω ως πιο ειδικός στο αντικείμενο. Πρόβλημα έχεις όταν δεν φτάνει το δίκτυο (ότι είδους δίκτυο είναι αυτό, νερού, δεη κλπ). Και έχεις μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όταν οι γραμμές ειναι μικρές, τόσο προς τον τελικό καταναλωτή όσο και προς τις πηγές (διεθνές ιντερνετ). Στις μεγάλες γραμμές (πχ γερμανίας), απλά κάνουν μεγαλύτερο overbooking, δηλαδή αντι για 1/20 που λέμε εδώ εκει μιλάνε για 1/500! Και γιαυτό καταλήγουν στο ίδιο πρόβλημα. Βέβαια το 1/500 δίνει την δυνατότητα να έχεις πχ 24Mbps με μόνο 30 ευρώ.... Ειναι απλή αριθμητική, δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις γκουρού δικτύων για να το καταλάβεις αυτό...

----------


## geo7

Σου επισυναπτω την κατακλειδα μου μηπως δεν την προσεξες


Οσο δεν αποφασιζουν να επενδυσουν (guess what? θα μπουνε κι αλλο μεσα...αλλα αν οι επιχειρησεις βγαζανε κερδος με το καλημερα...θα ειχαμε ολοι απο μια...) να μας βαλουνε βρυσες και ειμαστε με τα "δειγματα" παντως, οσο και να μας αναλυσετε τη λειτουργια των δικτυων ακρη δε βλεπω να βγαζουμε...

anon αν δεν θες να καταλαβεις...its ok...
Το τι ειναι το "σωστο" και το "λογικο" δεν εχει παντα αντικρυσμα στο τι θα συμβει τελικα
Με ευχολογια και ετσι "πρεπει" αυτο ειναι το σωστο...αμα ο αλλος θεωρει (δεν εχει και πολυ σημασια αν εχει δικιο ή οχι) οτι δεν μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια για την οποια εβαλε τη γραμμη...οτι και να λες...μπαινει απ το ενα αυτι, βγαινει απ το αλλο...
Θελετε να κοροιδευομαστε μεταξυ μας? κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## anon

κοροιδευόμαστε όταν λέμε δεν με νοιάζει εγω πληρώνω, και θέλω ο πάροχος/ΟΤΕ να μου δώσει τα mbps μου.... Θέλω τα mbps μου.... Θέλω τα mbps μου.... Eγώ αυτό ακούω εδώ μέσα. Οπως και το "δεν πά να @@θείται, δεν με νοιάζει, αφου το σύστημα μου επιτρέπει να κατεβάζω θα το @@μήσω στο κατέβασμα"... Εαν θες να μιλάμε σοβαρά, να μιλάμε σοβαρά. Αλλά μυνήματα, που συνοπτικά μεταφέρουν είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο απο αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω, είναι για να κοροιδευόμαστε. Ευχολόγια ειναι να λέμε ότι οι πάροχοι θα μας δίνουν άπλετο bw χωρίς να αλλάξει τίποτα (πχ να ανέβουν οι τιμές, να μπεί cap/ts, να ανεβεί υπέρογκα ο αριθμός των χρηστών ώστε το ratio απο 1/20 να γίνει 1/500)...

Στην τελική, εσύ δεν θες να καταλάβεις....

----------


## geo7

Eνταξει anon να στο πω αλλιως.
"σου υποσχομαι οτι θα "πειθαρχησω" και θα κατεβαζω αραια και που, μιας και το dslam μου ειναι πηγμενο, και φανταζομαι οτι η δραστηριοτητα μου δημιουργει προβλημα στους συναδελφους μου."


Με πιστευεις?


Τεσπα, τωρα που θα μπουν οι 10αρες θελω να πιστευω οτι θα βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα, τουλαχιστον εκει που θα υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα

----------


## l_satsok

> Μπορεί να πιάνεις το μέγιστο κάποια ώρα (πχ ξημερώματα) και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα νασαι στο 1/10. Μην το ψάχνεις γιατί, άστο στους ειδικούς. Οι εταιρίες δεν εχουν λάθος γιατί σου είπαν ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες.


εμενα αυτο με καλυπτει απολυτα,αλλα...αυτο το μεγιστο για καποια ωρα δεν εχω δει ποτε μου ρε γαμοτο.
τοβλεπα το 2006,μολις μπηκε το 2007 το βλεπω μονο για 10 λεπτα μετα απο καθε μεγαλη διακοπη.
ΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΤΕ.

220kb/sec μονο για 30 λεπτα λοιπον στους 4 και 1/2 μηνες,πολυ ωραια.

παρ ολα αυτα καταλαβαινω τα της μεριζομενης υπηρεσιας και δε θα με πειραζε ενας περιορισμος,η κοροιδια με πειραζει.

----------


## anon

Για την κοροιδία, και την ελλειπή ενημέρωση ή παραπλάνηση θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ.

----------


## lewton

Μαμά, γιατί ο κακός μου ISP θέλει να σταματήσει να μου πουλάει κάτω του κόστους;  :Crying:

----------


## Gordito

Παρατηρω 2 πρακτικες εδω στο φορουμ που πρεπει να σταματησουν.

1)Απο τη μια οι downloaders που κατεβαζουν οτι σκ@τ@ βρουν στο ιντερνετ και παραπονιουνται γιατι υπαρχουν αλλοι 10 σαν αυτους στο ιδιο dslam και δεν κατεβαζουν full speed.

2)Αυτοι που απαντανε "διαβασε τι υπεγραψες".
 Μα ρε παιδια ο αλλος μπορει να ταζει 20mbps ενω δεν εχει το bandwidth και οι πραγματρικες ταχυτητες να ειναι 20-30-40% του ονομαστικου.
Επειδη υπογραψαμε οτι οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημενες να εναρμονιστουμε με τετοιες τακτικες? Τι να κανουμε δηλαδη να μεινουμε χωρις adsl?

Μια ειναι η λυση και μακαρι να ερθει αυριο το πρωι κιολας:

*TRAFFIC SHAPING*

----------


## Gordito

Δεν ειναι και κανας χτεσινος ο Lewton εγω στη θεση σου θα εδειχνα περισσοτερο σεβασμο :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

> Το σεβασμο τον κερδιζεις μεσω της παλαιοτητας μονο στο στρατο..
> Που δεν ειναι και πολυ του γουστου του παρεπιπτοντως




Ναι αλλα παρακαολουθω τα ποστς σου και εισαι απο τους downloaders.
Σου προτεινω να παρεις μισθωμενη γραμμη και μετα κατεβαζε ολο το ιντερνετ.
Αλλα αν ειναι αλλοι 10 σαν και εσενα στο ιδιο Dslam (που ειναι πολλοι παραπανω) τι θες? Full ταχυτητες?
Ας πληρωνες 60€ την 1 MBPS να ειχες οσο bandwidth ηθελες.
Αλλα θα ερθει το traffic shaping και θα σας τσακισει ολους εσας. :Cool:

----------


## geo7

@nikchris
Εγω δεν διαμαρτυρηθηκα για καμια ταχυτητα...το πηρες λαθος...
Αλλοι διαμαρτυρηθηκαν, και κουβεντιαζαμε ποιος φταιει
Καπου συμφωνησαμε, καπου διαφωνησαμε

Ας ερθει φιλε μου, για ολους μας θα ειναι, δεν θα το φερουνε για μενα  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Eνταξει anon να στο πω αλλιως.
> "σου υποσχομαι οτι θα "πειθαρχησω" και θα κατεβαζω αραια και που, μιας και το dslam μου ειναι πηγμενο, και φανταζομαι οτι η δραστηριοτητα μου δημιουργει προβλημα στους συναδελφους μου."
> Με πιστευεις?
> ==Τεσπα, τωρα που θα μπουν οι 10αρες θελω να πιστευω οτι θα βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα, τουλαχιστον εκει που θα υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα


Δεν σου ζήτησα να πειθαρχήσεις, ούτε να μην κατεβάζεις, τοχω γράψει και πιο πριν. Αλλά λογικές αυτού του στύλ, με μοιάζουν το λιγότερο παιδιάστικες. Αλλο να το κάνεις, και άλλο να προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις για την ορθότητα γιατί το κάνεις.

----------


## geo7

> Δεν σου ζήτησα να πειθαρχήσεις, ούτε να μην κατεβάζεις, τοχω γράψει και πιο πριν. Αλλά λογικές αυτού του στύλ, με μοιάζουν το λιγότερο παιδιάστικες. Αλλο να το κάνεις, και άλλο να προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις για την ορθότητα γιατί το κάνεις.


anon απλα προσπαθησα να σου πω οτι ναι μεν στη θεωρια ο σεβασμος των υπολοιπων δουλευει, ρεαλιστικα ομως, αν καποιος (εγω να δεχτω οτι κακως, πολυ κακως) τη dsl την πηρε για να κατεβαζει, οτι και να του πεις δεν προκειται να δεχτει να "κοψει", καταπιεστει, πες το οπως θες και να πληρωνει π.χ 35 ευρω για να καθεται να σκεφτεται και να αγχωνεται μηπως κατεβασε 1γιγα παραπανω απο οτι επρεπε και ο τακης απεναντι δεν μπορει να παιξει WoW με τα "σωστα" pings...

Στη θεωρια δουλευει, στην πραξη καπου "κολλαει" το συστημα...

Οποτε ισως και να εχουνε δικιο οσοι ευαγγελιζονται τα περιοριστικα μετρα, και η λυση τελικα να ειναι να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα  :Laughing:  (αφου το να αυξηθει το bandwidth εχουμε προαποδεχθει οτι ειναι out of the question) 
Μονο να φυλαγονται μην κατσει η στραβη απο το πουθενα και αρρωστησει και η δικια τους μαζι  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> anon απλα προσπαθησα να σου πω οτι ναι μεν στη θεωρια ο σεβασμος των υπολοιπων δουλευει, ρεαλιστικα ομως, αν καποιος (εγω να δεχτω οτι κακως, πολυ κακως) τη dsl την πηρε για να κατεβαζει, οτι και να του πεις δεν προκειται να δεχτει να "κοψει", καταπιεστει, πες το οπως θες και να πληρωνει π.χ 35 ευρω για να καθεται να σκεφτεται και να αγχωνεται μηπως κατεβασε 1γιγα παραπανω απο οτι επρεπε και ο τακης απεναντι δεν μπορει να παιξει WoW με τα "σωστα" pings...
> 
> Στη θεωρια δουλευει, στην πραξη καπου "κολλαει" το συστημα...
> 
> Οποτε ισως και να εχουνε δικιο οσοι ευαγγελιζονται τα περιοριστικα μετρα, και η λυση τελικα να ειναι να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα  (αφου το να αυξηθει το bandwidth εχουμε προαποδεχθει οτι ειναι out of the question) 
> Μονο να φυλαγονται μην κατσει η στραβη απο το πουθενα και αρρωστησει και η δικια τους μαζι


Εσυ δεν θέλεις κατσίκα,  θέλεις το κοπαδί  :Wink: 
Οχι θα μου πείς τώρα για τους Σουηδούς,  εεε ξέρει κάτι,  πάνε στην Σουηδία μπορείς,  
Η αν μπορείς κάνε κάτι για να μπούνε Light  users  στο δικτύο,  μπορείς;

Πρέπει τελικά να είμαι βλάκας  που δεν έχω το μουλάρι ανοιχτό 24/7/30

----------


## geo7

Aν ειχε ηλιο η σουηδια βρε sdikr, θα το σκεφτομουνα  :Laughing:  (απο γυναικες ειναι οκ  :Razz:  )
Το κοπαδι φιλε το κυνηγαω γιατι ειναι "ψοφημια" και οσο και να τις αρμεγεις δε βγαζουνε τιποτα (τουλαχιστον μια της οτενετ που παλευω να αρμεξω  :Razz:  )
Εχει ομως  μια ποικιλια λενε στη σουηδια...να πινει η μανα και να μοιραζει και στη γειτονια  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Aν ειχε ηλιο η σουηδια βρε sdikr, θα το σκεφτομουνα  (απο γυναικες ειναι οκ  )
> Το κοπαδι φιλε το κυνηγαω γιατι ειναι "ψοφημια" και οσο και να τις αρμεγεις δε βγαζουνε τιποτα (τουλαχιστον μια της οτενετ που παλευω να αρμεξω  )
> Εχει ομως  μια ποικιλια λενε στη σουηδια...να πινει η μανα και να μοιραζει και στη γειτονια



Κρίμα τότε,  γιατί η σουηδία δεν είναι γειτονιά μας ,  ακόμα,  αν σε ενδιαφέρει  οι σκανδιναβικες χώρες  έχουν έυκολή προσβάση στον  US-EU  backbone  (πχ στην Ισλανδία είναι στα καλύτερα τους)

----------


## geo7

> Η αν μπορείς κάνε κάτι για να μπούνε Light  users  στο δικτύο,  μπορείς;


Εγω τι να κανω? να βγω στο δρομο να κυνηγαω θειτσες για πελατες με το τουφεκι?
Και αντε και με τα χιλια ζορια να τις ψησω, οτι θα ξεπατικαρουνε συνταγες απο το σαιτ του μαμαλακη...
Θα κανουνε υπομονη 3-4 μηνες μεχρι να αποφασισουνε να τις χωσουνε στο δικτυο?  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω τι να κανω? να βγω στο δρομο να κυνηγαω θειτσες για πελατες με το τουφεκι?
> Και αντε και με τα χιλια ζορια να τις ψησω, οτι θα ξεπατικαρουνε συνταγες απο το σαιτ του μαμαλακη...
> Θα κανουνε υπομονη 3-4 μηνες μεχρι να αποφασισουνε να τις χωσουνε στο δικτυο?


Εγώ μια χαρά τα κατάφερνω να γυρίσω τους pstn/isdn  σε adsl,  δεν θέλει πολύ, ξέρεις κάποιον  του λες μεγάλε με   15 ευρώ   θα βλέπεις το in.gr  να ανοιγεί άμεσα,  έλα να σου δίξω πως κάνεις την φορολογική δηλώση

----------


## geo7

> Κρίμα τότε,  γιατί η σουηδία δεν είναι γειτονιά μας ,  ακόμα,  αν σε ενδιαφέρει  οι σκανδιναβικες χώρες  έχουν έυκολή προσβάση στον  US-EU  backbone  (πχ στην Ισλανδία είναι στα καλύτερα τους)


Ε, καλα βρε sdikr αμα ειναι να κακοκαρδισουμε τους παροχους μας με τις απαιτησεις μας, να μετακομισουμε καλυτερα.
Δε χαλαμε χατηρια

Αν και εχω αρχισει να πειθομαι τελικα οτι τα περιοριστικα μετρα ειναι το καλυτερο απ' ολα.
Ενα καπ γυρω στα 3 γιγα το μηνα ωπιστευω οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει.
Μην τους ριξουμε και τα καραβια τους εξω...κοστιζει το ατιμο το "ευρος"...
Πλακα, πλακα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι, και πριν απο 2 χρονια που δεν ειχα dsl δεν ειχανε πεσει και τα καραβια τα δικα μου εξω..

----------


## sdikr

> Ε, καλα βρε sdikr αμα ειναι να κακοκαρδισουμε τους παροχους μας με τις απαιτησεις μας, να μετακομισουμε καλυτερα.
> Δε χαλαμε χατηρια


Το διάβασες λάθος,  αλλά μάλλον έτσι ήθελες  :Wink: 
τι λες κάνουμε εναν δικό μας παροχο;

----------


## geo7

> Το διάβασες λάθος,  αλλά μάλλον έτσι ήθελες 
> τι λες κάνουμε εναν δικό μας παροχο;


Ετσι το καταλαβα, ετσι το απαντησα.
Να το "ηθελα" να το διαβασω ετσι γιατι? με 'χεις κοψει για μαζοχα?
Το αφηνουμε αυτο


Αμε...αμα παιζουνε πακετα απο το κοινοτικο πλαισιο ακομα  :Smile: 
Ειδικα αμα περασει και το ΤS ή το cap...γλεντια

Γενικα τοσο καλοβολους πελατες δεν συναντας σε πολλες χωρες νομιζω, υπαρχουν προοπτικες.
Αυτο με τη διεισδυση να ψαχτουμε να δουλεψουμε λιγο...και θα παμε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## gtl

> Οχι θα μου πείς τώρα για τους Σουηδούς, εεε ξέρει κάτι, πάνε στην Σουηδία μπορείς,


No offense, φίλε sdikr, αλλά με την ίδια λογική, αν καίγεσαι τόσο πολύ για περιορισμούς, μπορείς κι εσύ πάντοτε να πας στην Αγγλία και να ευχαριστηθείς όσα caps τραβάει η ψυχή σου..  :Wink:  

Όσο για την ερώτηση του lewton (με γειά το ειρωνικό υφάκι!), ευτυχώς που έχουμε φωστήρες σαν εσένα, που προφανώς γνωρίζουν το συμφέρον των ISPs καλύτερα από τους ίδιους. Ρώτα τη μαμά σου γιατί δεν σε χρήζουν chairman και επιμένουν να τους αφαιμάσουμε οι.. κακοί πελάτες τους.




> Μαμά, γιατί ο κακός μου ISP θέλει να σταματήσει να μου πουλάει κάτω του κόστους;

----------


## SoBizarre

> Πρέπει τελικά να είμαι βλάκας που δεν έχω το μουλάρι ανοιχτό 24/7/30


Κόψε κάτι... Άμα είναι 24/7, είναι και 30.  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Όχι ρε'σεις, θα κατεβάζουμε όσο θέλουμε!

Γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και για να δούμε μια αξιοπρεπή σειρά πρέπει να την κατεβάσουμε. Το Heroes παίζει παντού εκτός από εδώ! Πάλι καλά που ήρθε ο ΣΚΑΙ και παίζει το Top Gear με 4 χρόνια διαφορά!  :Laughing: 

Γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και για να δούμε ένα σοβαρό anime, με καλή μετάφραση και όχι αλλαγή σεναρίου και κομμένες σκηνές πρέπει να το κατεβάσουμε.

Γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και αν η ταινία δεν είναι blockbuster δεν έρχεται! Εδώ το pulp fiction σε DVD στην Ελλάδα ήρθε μόλις το 2004 και από εφημερίδα!  :Wall: 

Για να δούμε πως είναι το HD περιεχόμενο πρέπει να δώσουμε 650€ για PS3 και να περιμένουμε να έρθει καμιά ταινία.

Ένα μουσικό cd έχει όσο ένα μεροκάματο ανειδίκευτου εργάτη.

Ένα παιχνίδι έχει όσο 3-4 μεροκάματα ανειδίκευτου εργάτη και το τελειώνεις σε λίγες ώρες.

Το να νοικιάζεις τσόντες από videoclub είναι ξεπεσμός και ανθυγιεινό. Δεν ξέρουμε τι έπιανε ταυτόχρονα ο προηγούμενος ενοικιαστής. Άσε που τα videoclub δεν έχουν μεγάλη ποικιλία.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Γιατί όταν έχουμε το πιο ακριβό adsl στην πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα δεν μπορούμε να το αφήνουμε να κάθεται.


Αν θέλετε TS ζητείστε να χωρίσουν τα dslam σε TS'd και non-TS'd να πάει ο καθένας σε όποιο τον βολεύει.  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> No offence, φίλε sdikr, αλλά με την ίδια λογική, αν καίγεσαι τόσο πολύ για caps, μπορείς κι εσύ πάντοτε να πας Αγγλία για να ευχαριστηθείς όσα caps τραβάει η ψυχή σου ;-)
> 
> Όσο για την ερώτηση του λεωτον (με γειά το ειρωνικό υφάκι!), ευτυχώς που έχουμε φωστήρες σαν εσένα, που προφανώς γνωρίζουν το συμφέρον των Isps καλύτερα από τους ίδιους. Ρώτα τη μαμά σου γιατί δεν σε χρήζουν chairman και επιμένουν να τους αφαιμάσουμε οι.. κακοί πελάτες τους.


Ποιο πάνω μου απαντάς στο οτι σε κάποιες χώρες έχουν cap,  πρόσεξες τι απαντάς;
για να πείς οτι μια χώρα δεν έχει cap σημαίνει οτι έχουν 0%

Δεν καίγομαι για cap  αλλοί ψάχνουν να βρούνε φθηνούς δισκους

----------


## μάκης

Αλόγιστη χρήση ίντερνετ ??? ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

Οτι  θέλω το κάνω.Το βάζω φωτιά και το κάιω άμα θέλω.
20 σελίδες τόπικ δεν κάνω το κόπο να τις διαβάσω.
Αλόγιστη χρήση ιντερνετ ααα πολύ γέλασα  :Laughing:

----------


## gtl

> Ποιο πάνω μου απαντάς στο οτι σε κάποιες χώρες έχουν cap,  πρόσεξες τι απαντάς; για να πείς οτι μια χώρα δεν έχει cap σημαίνει οτι έχουν 0%


Δηλαδή είναι η δυνατότητα _επιλογής_ capped σύνδεσης που επιζητάς? Αν είναι έτσι σε πληροφορώ ότι το πρόβλημά σου είναι λυμένο εδώ και δύο χρόνια.

Καλές αγορές!

----------


## A_gamer

> Το διάβασες λάθος,  αλλά μάλλον έτσι ήθελες 
> τι λες κάνουμε εναν δικό μας παροχο;


Δε σου φτάνει η περίφημη sdikrnet; :Laughing:

----------


## rockstarhs

Αλόγιστη χρήση INTERNET????
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ εγω πληρωνω 18,50 τον μηνα για 1024 για να εχω μεχρι και 100kb/s και θελω να εχω 100kb/s ολη μερα γιατι για τοσο πληρωνω
Αμα δεν με ενδιεφεραν τα torrent και εμπενα στο νετ μονο για να βλεπω email και κανενα χαζο video στο youtube δεν θα εβαζα 1024 8α εβαζα 512,
Κανεις δεν θα μου πει ποσο θα κατεβαζω γιατι μπορει να στερω την συνδεση απο καποιον αλλο.
Ειναι προβλημα υποδομης του ISP  αν δεν μπορει να τους σηκωσει ολους και σε καμια περιπτωση δικο μου.

----------


## pan.nl

Καλά, δεν είπαμε να βάλουν όριο 1 ή ακόμα και 5 GB το μήνα! Είτε αρέσει όμως σε μερικούς είτε όχι, η σύνδεση ADSL μοιράζεται μεταξύ των χρηστών (το contention ratio που λέγαμε  :Wink:  ). Πιστεύω πως μ'ένα όριο 25, άντε 30 GB, οι περισσότεροι θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι. Το πρόβλημα δεν πιστεύω πως δημιουργείται από αυτούς που φθάνουν το πολύ τα 30 GB, αλλά από λίγους και καλούς που κατεβάζουν ασταμάτητα όλη μέρα (σα να λέμε τουλάχιστον 250 GB μηνιαίως). Δε θα κάτσω να τους κρίνω με βάση το οτι κατεβάζουν πράγματα τα περισσότερα από τα οποία δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ποτέ. Με χαλάει όμως που μερικοί νομίζουν πως με 20-30-40 € αγόρασαν μισθωμένη. Με σωστή πολιτική από πλευράς ISP (και όχι τη θέσπιση γελοίων ορίων του στυλ 1 ή 5 GB), πιστεύω πως η έννοια του cap μπορεί να λύσει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε καθημερινά. Να γίνει και καμμιά αναβάθμιση όμως στο μεταξύ...

Δυστυχώς τα παραπάνω ακούγονται πολύ καλά για να συμβούν στο εγγύ μέλλον.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά, δεν είπαμε να βάλουν όριο 1 ή ακόμα και 5 GB το μήνα! Είτε αρέσει όμως σε μερικούς είτε όχι, η σύνδεση ADSL μοιράζεται μεταξύ των χρηστών (το contention ratio που λέγαμε  ). Πιστεύω πως μ'ένα όριο 25, άντε 30 GB οι περισσότεροι θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι. Το πρόβλημα δεν πιστεύω πως δημιουργείται από αυτούς που φθάνουν το πολύ τα 30 GB, αλλά από λίγους και καλούς που κατεβάζουν ασταμάτητα όλη μέρα (σα να λέμε τουλάχιστον 250 GB το μηνιαίως). Δε θα κάτσω να τους κρίνω με βάση το οτι κατεβάζουν πράγματα τα περισσότερα από τα οποία δε θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ποτέ. Με χαλάει όμως που μερικοί νομίζουν πως με 20-30-40 € αγόρασαν μισθωμένη. Με σωστή πολιτική από πλευράς ISP (και όχι τη θέσπιση γελοίων ορίων του στυλ 1 ή 5 GB), πιστεύω πως η έννοια του cap μπορεί να λύσει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε καθημερινά. Να γίνει και καμμιά αναβάθμιση όμως στο μεταξύ...
> 
> Δυστυχώς τα παραπάνω ακούγονται πολύ καλά για να συμβούν στο εγγύ μέλλον.


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο συμφωνώ μάζι σου  :Respekt:

----------


## sakistsalikis

1) Αμα μια κατσικα βγαζει 1 λιτρο γαλα και ο τσοπανης που την εχει πουλησει απο 1 λιτρο σε 20 ατομα με προπληρωμη τοτε το 1 λιτρο θα παει σε οποιον θα προλαβει να παρει το γαλα πρωτος. Οι υπολοιποι θα κινηγανε τον τσοπανη και οχι αυτον που πηρε το γαλα.

2) Εγω οταν υπεγραψα συμβολαιο υπεγραψα 1024/256. Ολες τις ωρες μπορω και κατεβαζω απο 800kbps και πανω.  Το 1/20 δεν αναφεροταν πουθενα στο συμβολαιο. Αν ισχυει απο το νομο κατι τετοιο χωρις να υπαρχει υποχρεωση αναφορας στο συμβολαιο τοτε παω πασο. Ζητηστε απο τους ISP να το εφαρμοσουν οχι απο εμενα. Αν πρεπει να αναφερεται το 1/20 για να ισχυει τοτε συγνωμη αλλα στο δικο μου συμβολαιο δεν αναφεροταν αρα ειμαι OK.

3) Εγω συμβολαιο εχω υπογραψει με ISP και σε αυτον εδωσα τα λεφτα μου. Οταν δεν ειναι σωστος απεναντι μου απο αυτον ζηταω ευθυνες. Συγνωμη αλλα στο συμβολαιο δεν ελεγε πουθενα οτι πρεπει να ρωταω και τους αλλους που εχουν την ιδια εταιρια με εμενα μηπως κατεβαζω πολλα και τους ενοχλω. Και για να τελειωνουμε, εχω δικαιωματα και υποχρεωσεις απεναντι στον ISP μου. Δεν εχω υπογραψει συμβολαιο με κανεναν εδω μεσα οτι δε θα χρησιμοποιω πολυ το internet για να μπορει κι αυτος να κατεβαζει. Αν καποιος πιστευει οτι ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να τον ρωταω πριν κατεβασω κατι, ποιες ωρες θα κατεβαζω και με τι ταχυτητα, αν καποιος πιστευει οτι εχω αναλαβει υποχρεωσεις απεναντι του που δεν τις τηρω να παρει ενα δικηγορο και να παει στον εισαγγελεα.
Δεν θα παρασυρθω αλλο στο θεατρο του παραλογου, να προσπαθω να πεισω καποιους οτι δε φταινε οι υπολοιποι χρηστες του internet που παει αργα το δικο τους.

----------


## geo7

> ...Πιστεύω πως μ'ένα όριο 25, άντε 30 GB, οι περισσότεροι θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι...


Oι περισσοτεροι απο ποιους φιλε μου?  :Razz:  
Ποσοι νομιζετε οτι ειστε τελικα αυτοι που βαλατε dsl χωρις να σας ενδιαφερει το downloading?
Γιατι ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας...το οριο που εβαλες δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν δινεις δεκαρα για το downloading  :Wink:  
Και πολυ καλα κανεις δηλαδη  :Respekt:  

Αλλα να σου πω κατι...οι χρηστες που ο κυριως λογος που εβαλαν dsl ΔΕΝ ειναι το κατεβασμα...πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι αν μαζευτειτε ολοι μαζι γεμιζετε κατι παραπανω απο minibus? (για να μην πω ταξι και γινω υπερβολικος  :Razz:  ) 

Χλωμο το κοβω να ψοφησουν τοσες πολλες κατσικες, για να παρουν τα πανω τους οι δικες σας, γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν υπαρχει προβλημα διεισδυσης 1 φορα...αν μπει και cap, σιγα σιγα θα μεινουν μονοι τους οι παροχοι στα dslam  :Laughing:

----------


## pan.nl

> Oι περισσοτεροι απο ποιους φιλε μου?  
> Ποσοι νομιζετε οτι ειστε τελικα αυτοι που βαλατε dsl χωρις να σας ενδιαφερει το downloading?
> Γιατι ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας...το οριο που εβαλες δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν δινεις δεκαρα για το downloading  
> Και πολυ καλα κανεις δηλαδη  
> 
> Αλλα να σου πω κατι...οι χρηστες που ο κυριως λογος που εβαλαν dsl ΔΕΝ ειναι το κατεβασμα...πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι αν μαζευτειτε ολοι μαζι γεμιζετε κατι παραπανω απο minibus? (για να μην πω ταξι και γινω υπερβολικος  ) 
> 
> Χλωμο το κοβω να ψοφησουν τοσες πολλες κατσικες, για να παρουν τα πανω τους οι δικες σας, γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν υπαρχει προβλημα διεισδυσης 1 φορα...αν μπει και cap, σιγα σιγα θα μεινουν μονοι τους οι παροχοι στα dslam


Σε πληροφορώ οτι με ~25 GB (και αν...γιατί συνήθως δεν υπερβαίνει τα 20 η κίνηση...) σε ένα μήνα, κατεβάζω μουσική, κατεβάζω αρκετά βίντεο (έχω να δω κάποια, γι'αυτό δεν έχω κατεβάσει εδώ και μερικές ημέρες), ακούω online ράδιο, βλέπω online τηλεόραση (κανονικά κανάλια αλλά και μέσω Joost), "surf-άρω", στέλνω και λαμβάνω e-mails, τηλεφωνώ (μέσω VoIP) για ώρες (ε, βοηθάει και η μάνα μου στο σύνολο  :Razz: ), κάνω chat, ανεβάζω και κατεβάζω αρχεία ιστοσελίδας μέσω Dreamweaver...θες κι άλλα? Μάλιστα προσπαθώ να ελαττώσω τον χρόνο που περνάω στον υπολογιστή...Γενικά θα έλεγα πως το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα πολυεργαλείο για 'μένα γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για διασκέδαση, αλλά και για να εξοικονομώ/κερδίζω χρήματα και να παίρνω και καμμιά χρήσιμη πληροφορία...Το να κατεβάσω όλα τα επεισόδια του Παρά Πέντε ομολογώ πως δε με "κόπτει"... Φαντάσου πως υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες που είναι πολύ πιο "light" από εμένα.

Μήπως τελικά "εμείς" είμαστε περισσότεροι απ'όσο "εσείς" νομίζετε?

----------


## geo7

> Φαντάσου πως υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες που είναι πολύ πιο "light" από εμένα.


Εγω να το "φανταστω"...Aλλα αν υπηρχανε και στην πραγματικοτητα - εκτος της φαντασιας μας - παναγιωτη, μαλλον δεν θα ειχε ανοιχτει αυτο το τοπικ  :Razz:  



> Το να κατεβάσω όλα τα επεισόδια του Παρά Πέντε ομολογώ πως δε με "κόπτει"...


Το παραπεντε ομολογω πως δεν με "κοπτει" και μενα  :Laughing:  



> Μήπως τελικά "εμείς" είμαστε περισσότεροι απ'όσο "εσείς" νομίζετε?


Για να μην εχουνε βαλει ΤS και cap ακομα (εκτος και αν πιστευεις οτι απο αυτο το τοπικ, και τις πληροφοριες του lewton για την αγγλια εμαθαν τι ειναι το cap οι παροχοι) μαλλον δεν εχουμε πεσει εξω για το ποσοι ειστε... :Razz:  

edit: Να σου υπενθυμισω οτι καποιος (hint:που ειναι λιγο "τσιγκουνακος" με το ευρος με το εξωτερικο  :Razz: ) το ΤS το απεσυρε εν ριπη οφθαλμου  :Wink:  
Nα προσθεσω το κακο ονομα που εχει βγαλει η ΟΝ?...για προβληματα που σχετιζονται κυριως με το "ομαλο" downloading...oυτε καν.."cap"  :Wink:  
Βρε παιδια...και αμα σταματησουμε να κατεβαζουμε, και στρωσουνε τα πινγκς, οι ιδιοκτητες internet cafe με τα lan arenas τι θα κανουνε? λουκετο θα βαλουνε?
Μην ειστε πλεονεκτες  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> 2) Εγω οταν υπεγραψα συμβολαιο υπεγραψα 1024/256. Ολες τις ωρες μπορω και κατεβαζω απο 800kbps και πανω.  Το 1/20 δεν αναφεροταν πουθενα στο συμβολαιο. Αν ισχυει απο το νομο κατι τετοιο χωρις να υπαρχει υποχρεωση αναφορας στο συμβολαιο τοτε παω πασο. Ζητηστε απο τους ISP να το εφαρμοσουν οχι απο εμενα. Αν πρεπει να αναφερεται το 1/20 για να ισχυει τοτε συγνωμη αλλα στο δικο μου συμβολαιο δεν αναφεροταν αρα ειμαι OK.


Το ότι η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο είναι η μέγιστη θεωρητική είναι "άγραφος" κανόνας (ο οποίος αναφέρεται και στις σελίδες των περισσοτέρων παρόχων) και έχει να κάνει με την φύση της τεχνολογίας ADSL. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν αναφέρεται το ratio (αν και στο μέλλον μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό) και άρα δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, ακόμα και τον μπάρμπα σου να έχεις δικαστή, δεν πρόκειται να βγεις κερδισμένος σε περίπτωση που το κυνηγήσεις (χαμηλές ταχύτητες κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας) μέσω της δικαστικής οδού. Ενδέχεται βέβαια (αν έχεις τον μπάρμπα σου δικαστή :Razz:  ) να καταφέρεις αλλαγές στα συμβόλαια και ίσως πιο ξεκάθαρους όρους.

----------


## anon

Δυστυχώς, και αυτό αναφέρεται πλέον έξω, οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι στο εξωτερικό έχουν πλέον TS, και μιλώ για αμερική (πχ υπάρχουν αναφορές για Rogers  και για Shaw που ειναι κολλοσοί σε αριθμό συνδρομητών). Και υπάρχει ένα σκεπτικό, σε διάφορα άρθρα, ότι μήπως τελικά η ασυδοσία στην κατανάλωση bandwidth οδηγήσει σε overregulation, εναν μεγάλο κίνδυνο για την ουδετερότητα στο Internet (neutrality). Χωρίς να σχολιάσω τίποτα παραπάνω, απλά επισημαίνω μερικά πράγματα...

----------


## skapetis

Αυτό που δεν έχουν καταλάβει μερικοί είναι ότι το Internet είναι η επόμενη υπηρεσία (μετά το νερό , το φώς, το τηλέφωνο) η οποία θα είναι αυτονόητη στα σπίτια μας και ως τέτοια θα πρέπει να είναι αδιάκοπη και "εγγυημένη", όπως και οι υπόλοιπες.

Ποιός από μας δεν θα ήταν δυσαρεστημένος αν την ώρα που έκανε μπάνιο κοβόταν η πίεση της παροχής στο 1/5?
Ή την ώρα που θα ήθελε να λειτουργήσει ταυτόχρονα tv, stereo, πλυντήριο, ηλ. κουζίνα, η/υ, a/c  και απορροφητήρα θα του έλεγαν ότι το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ δεν μπορεί να του παρέχει το απαραίτητο ρεύμα? (εκτός ίσως από 3-4 μέρες καύσωνα, που κι αυτό δείχνει υπανάπτυκτο κράτος)
Ή το τηλέφωνο του (σταθερό ή κινητό) δούλευε κατά βούληση και όποτε είχαν (ή δεν είχαν) χωρητικότητα οι εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας? (θυμίζω σεισμό '99 στην Αθήνα τι μπινελίκια είχαν φάει οι εταιρίες κινητής για το blackout στο δίκτυο τους)

Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να πληρώνω (υπέρογκα σε σχέση ακόμα και με "κατώτερες" σε βιοτικό επίπεδο χώρες από την Ελλάδα) ένα ποσό υποτίθεται για γραμμή 768/192 και να πέρνω 512/128 η ακόμα και λιγότερο (μη μου πει κανείς για το "μη εγγυημένο", χαίρω πολύ) και να μου κόβουν  από πάνω και τα file shares, το voip ή δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο, για "το κοινό καλό" (!!!!!!!!!!)

Αυτό που πρέπει να ζητάμε σαν χρήστες είναι τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών, και όχι τον περιορισμό τους ...

----------


## manoulamou

Δυστυχως τιποτε δεν ειναι απεριοριστο
οποτε μια λελογισμενη χρηση δεν χαριζεται στον ΟΤΕ και τους ISPS (που βγαζουν απ τη μυγα ξυγκι)
αλλα πιο πολυ σε μας τους ιδιους,  ωσπου να αυξηθει το bandwith και οι πραγματικες ταχυτητες! 
Ολοι θα παρουμε εαν μοιραστει σωστα :Wink:  ...

----------


## skapetis

Κάνεις λάθος. Το να μοιραστώ λελογισμένα μια υπηρεσία που δεν φτάνει για όλους το θεωρώ αυτονόητο.

Μια υπηρεσία όμως που είναι σχεδιασμένη με τη νοοτροπία του "δε βαριέσαι" και χωρίς τεχνογνωσία (η ακόμα και εσκεμένα -> περιορισμός voip)  απαιτώ να μου τη βελτιώσουν και να την ξεζουμίσω στο μέγιστο.

Θα σου πω για παράδειγμα τι έγινε σε μία από τις εταιρίες κινητής που "έπεσε" κυριολεκτικά στο σεισμό του 99 που αναφέρω πιο πάνω (αυτό από τεχνικό της):

Τα μηχανήματα της ήταν έτσι (κακο) στημένα που όταν έφτανε ψηλά το load των κλησεων, έκαναν reboot .... αντί απλά να απορρίπτουν ένα ποσοστό κλήσεων, έτσι ώστε τουλάχιστον κάποιοι να μιλούν. Με το συγκεκριμένο setup, απλά δεν μιλούσε κανένας.

Που κολλάει αυτό; Πριν από περίπου 2 χρόνια τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που δέχθηκε ευγενικότατα να κάνει επίδειξη συγκόλλησης οπτικών ινών σε τμήμα ΙΕΚ, είπε ότι οι οπτικές ινες που είχε περασμένες  τότε ο ΟΤΕ στην ελλάδα, χρησιμοποιούταν κατά το 1/3 περίπου. Μιλάμε για όλη τη φωνή, όλα τα data, τηλέοράσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ. Όση λοιπόν και αν είναι η αύξηση της ζήτησης το τελευταίο διάστημα, χωρητικότητα και υποδομή υπάρχει ...

Μήπως απλά τα dslam δεν είναι σωστά σεταρισμένα και κατανεμημένα;

Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ μέσω των μειωμένων pps (έχει γίνει απίστευτος ντόρος για αυτή την ιστορία στο φόρουμ - προφανώς για να σαμποτάρει το voip ή γιατί απλά δεν ξέρει να σετάρει) δημιουργεί ένα πρόβλημα και εμείς το ρίχνουμε στα torrents και στο file sharing?

Υπάρχει έστω και ένας που να πιστεύει ότι τα δίκτυα broadband στην ελλάδα (και από τους εναλλακτικούς) είναι στημένα στο βέλτιστο δυνατό?

----------


## demollyon

@geo7

Φίλε μου, σε ευχαριστώ που με βγάζεις αληθινό. Για αυτό ακριβώς μιλάμε. Χρήστες σαν κ εσένα καταβάζουν απεριόριστα GBs κάθε μέρα. Τι θες? Τσόντες, μουσική, παιχνίδια? Και πάω στοίχημα ότι ούτε το 1/100 βλέπεις. Απλά κάνεις διαγωνισμό με τους φίλους σου για το ποιος θα γεμίσει τους περισσότερους εξωτερικούς. Στην συνέχεια ανταλλάζετε τα αρχεία σας, και με έκπληξη διαπιστώνετε πως όλοι σχεδόν έχετε κατεβάσει τις ίδιες πατάτες.

Φυσικά. τι σε νοιάζει εσένα που στο Call of Duty 2 και στο Gears of War έχω και γαμώ τα lag? 

"Στα αρ---δια μας και μας, Κωστής Παλαμάς"

Και να σου πω την αλήθεια? Δεν σε κατηγορώ, γιατί κανένας κερατάς ISP δεν έβαλε όριο στο τι κατεβάζεις. Αν σου έβαζε, θα έβλεπα τι θα έκανες.

Αλλά είπαμε, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, όπου οι γνώστες αγωνιζόμαστε, και τους καρπούς των προσπαθειών μας εκμεταλλεύονται οι αγνώμονες. Και μη χειρότερα...

----------


## geo7

@demollyon

Που σε εβγαλα αληθινο φιλε μου?
Γινεσαι λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος?

Για το lag σου, δεν φταιω εγω, αν δεν το χεις καταλαβει ακομα...
Και στις αλλες χωρες κατεβαζουνε και παιζουνε κιολας.
Αν εσυ εχεις την απαιτηση να σταματησω να κανω τη "δουλεια" μου εγω για να την κανεις εσυ...ε..δεν θα στο κανω το χατηρι...ξιδακι..
Αν θες να την κανουμε και οι 2, πολυ ευχαριστως
Το τι κατεβαζω και γιατι, λογαριασμο - τουλαχιστον σε σενα που δεν γνωριζομαστε και απο χτες - δεν θα δωσω...
Οπως δεν σου ζητησα και για το τι κανεις με την δικια σου συνδεση  :Wink:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Συμφωνω οτι με το dsl δεν σου δινει κανεις εγγυηση οτι θα δουλευεις στη μεγιστη ταχυτητα. Ομως με 1024 δε μπορει να κατεβαζεις 10 kbyte/sec  γιατι πολυ απλα αν παραπονεθεις και δε στο φτιαξουν θα το κοψεις.
Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν προβλημα απευθυνθηκαν στους παροχους τους κι επειδη τους εγραψαν κανονικα, ηρθαν στο forum να κατηγορησουν τους υπολοιπους χρηστες internet οτι φταινε για το προβλημα τους μηπως και φιλοτιμηθει κανενας να πληρωνει dsl και να μη τη χρησιμοποιει για χαρη των υπολοιπων.


Συγνωμη παιδια αλλα και στο δρομο που βγαινω με ενοχλουν τα πολλα αυτοκινητα που υπαρχουν και μακαρι να ημουν ο μονος που κυκλοφορουσα, ομως δεν κατηγορω τους αλλους οδηγους που χρησιμοποιουν τα αυτοκινητα τους αλλα την πολιτικη ηγεσια που δεν εχει κανενα σχεδιασμο και δεν κανει καμια υποδομη ουσιας στις πολεις. 

Θα ημουν πολυ γραφικος αν εμπενα σε ενα forum να φτιαξω θεμα: "Αλλογιστη χρηση των δρομων" και να κατηγορω καποιους οι οποιοι με το αυτοκινητο και το μηχανακι τους κοβουν βολτες χωρις να εχουν δουλεια.

----------


## gtl

Τί αχαριστία κι αυτή στους Αγωνιστές βρε geo!  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Αυτό που δεν έχουν καταλάβει μερικοί είναι ότι το Internet είναι η επόμενη υπηρεσία (μετά το νερό , το φώς, το τηλέφωνο) η οποία θα είναι αυτονόητη στα σπίτια μας και ως τέτοια θα πρέπει να είναι αδιάκοπη και "εγγυημένη", όπως και οι υπόλοιπες.


Συμφωνώ. Οταν πιάσει διείσδυση 150 % όπως η ΔΕΗ (η δεη χρεώνει ακόμη και σε τροχόσπιτα, και σε αποθήκες στο πουθενά), θα είναι κάτι ανάλογο. Τώρα είμαστε αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο 2%-3% δηλαδή πρακτικά σχεδόν μηδέν. Γιαυτό δεν βλέπεις το πρόβλημα υπηρεσιών Ιντερνετ στην τηλεόραση, αλλά κάθε διακοπή ΔΕΗ ή νερού γίνεται πρώτο θέμα.




> Αυτό που πρέπει να ζητάμε σαν χρήστες είναι τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών, και όχι τον περιορισμό τους ...


Kαι πάλι συμφωνώ. Ομως δικαιολόγησέ μου τις παραινέσεις για μείωση της κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού και νερου. Εκτός και εαν έχεις σπίτι σου μέρα νύχτα ανοιχτά όλα τα φώτα, τον ηλ θερμοσίφωνα, και όλες τις βρύσες να τρέχουν (έτσι βρε αδερφέ, αφού το ίδιο πληρώνεις είτε "κατεβάσεις" ένα κυβικο νερού το μήνα είτε 60, είτε "κατεβάσεις" 10 κιλοβατώρες είτε 5000 μέσα σε ένα μήνα....)

Νομίζω ότι τα παραδείγματα με ΔΕΗ, νερό, τηλ (ΟΤΕ) είναι τελείως άστοχα, γιατί καμμιά υπηρεσία απο αυτές δεν είναι με πάγιο το μήνα ανεξαρτήτως κατανάλωσης, αλλα το αντίθετο, η χρέωση γίνεται με την κατανάλωση, και μάλιστα σε ΔΕΗ και νερό (αποχέτευση), η χρέωση δεν αυξάνει γραμμικα με την κατανάλωση αλλα κλιμακωτά - εκθετικά. Οι πρώτες 800 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο στην δεη χρεώνονται 0,06 ευρώ/κιλοβατώρα, αλλά πχ οι πάνω απο τις 1600 κοστίζουν το τριπλάσιο!!! (για να αποθαρρύνονται οι θρασείς καταναλωτές)...

----------


## geo7

> Τί αχαριστία κι αυτή στους Αγωνιστές βρε geo!


Ελα ντε!!! 
Οι οποιοι αγωνιζονται για το υψηλο ιδανικο του "να ψοφησω την κατσικα του γειτονα, μπας και δω ασπρη μερα!!!"   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό που δεν έχουν καταλάβει μερικοί είναι ότι το Internet είναι η επόμενη υπηρεσία (μετά το νερό , το φώς, το τηλέφωνο) η οποία θα είναι αυτονόητη στα σπίτια μας και ως τέτοια θα πρέπει να είναι αδιάκοπη και "εγγυημένη", όπως και οι υπόλοιπες.
> 
> Ποιός από μας δεν θα ήταν δυσαρεστημένος αν την ώρα που έκανε μπάνιο κοβόταν η πίεση της παροχής στο 1/5?
> ....
> Αυτό που πρέπει να ζητάμε σαν χρήστες είναι τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών, και όχι τον περιορισμό τους ...


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μπερδεύετε υπηρεσίες που βασίζονται στην ΟΓΚΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ με την παροχή ADSL!
Το ρευμα, το νερό, το τηλέφωνο (σταθερό/κινητό) είναι υπηρεσίες που δίνονται με ογκοχρέωση. Αν ο πόρος είναι περιορισμένος (π.χ. ρεύμα) τότε οι χρεώσεις αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά, δηλαδή οι heavy consumers πληρώνουν κλιμακωτά όλο και μεγαλύτερες χρεώσεις.
Αντίθετα αν ο πόρος (υπηρεσία) είναι απεριόριστος και εξαρτάται μόνον από την υποδομή της εταιρείας (π.χ. τηλεφωνία) τότε οι heavy consumers "πριμοδοτούνται" με χαμηλότερη κλιμάκωση της χρέωσης.
Δηλαδή αν οι 10Kwh χρεώνονται 10€ (1€/KWh) οι 100KWh χρεώνονται 1000€ (τα παραδείγματα προφανώς τυχαία)
Αν οι 10ώρες κλήσεων χρεώνονται με 10€ (1€/h) οι 100ώρες χρεώνονται 90€.

Υπόψιν ότι όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες ΕΙΝΑΙ μεριζόμενες. Η διαφορά είναι ότι για τεχνικούς λόγους οι πελάτες πρέπει πάντα να έχουν ένα επίπεδο υπηρεσίας αλλιώς ή δε δουλεύουν οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (βλπ διακοπή-blackout) ή δεν πιάνει γραμμή το κινητό (βλπ Πρωτοχρονιά). Μικρή εξαίρεση το νέρο, όπου geo7 για 3 χρόνια στα Κωσταντινουπολίτικα Πυλαίας, έκανα μπάνιο το βράδυ και όχι το πρωί, γιατί το πρωί η πίεση δεν επαρκούσε για ΤΙΠΟΤΕ- ούτε για να πλύνεις τα πιάτα στο χέρι!

Επομένως είναι παντελώς ανούσιο να κάνετε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις.
Όπως ανούσιο είναι να κατηγορούνται οι heavy downloaders! Δεν καταλαβαίνω... Ωραία, σύμφωνα με τη λογική κάποιων οι heavy downloaders δεν έχουν συνηδητοποιήσει τη λογική του Διαδικτύου και αντιδρούν σαν τις νοικοκυρές ενόψη επικείμενου Τσερνόμπιλ. Ε, και;
Ποιός τους περιορίζει; Τι θα πει να έχουν "κοινωνική συνείδηση"; Αγοράζουν μια συγκεκριμένη, απεριόριστη υπηρεσία και την χρησιμοποιούν όπως έχουν συμφωνήσει.

Από την άλλη, η λογική των heavy downloaders τύπου "με τον παρά μου..." είναι εύκολα κατανοητό ότι δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ. Όποιος πιστεύει ότι στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών (ή του ΟΤΕ) αύριο θα κατεβάζει 24/7 ε 10-24Mbps πλανάται πλάνη οικτρή. Και όποιος φέρνει την σύμβασή του και λέει "εμένα αυτό μου υποσχεθηκαν" ξέρει φυσικά ότι σε 1-2-12 μήνες η σύμβασή του λήγει και η επόμενη υπηρεσία μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική. Μπορεί σήμερα οι πάροχοι λόγω έντονου ανταγωνισμού να μην προσφέρουν εναλλακτικά πακέτα (αυτά με τα 1-2-3GB/μήνα δεν αποτελούν εναλλακτική παρά για το 5% -και αν- των χρηστών ADSL), αύριο όμως που οι συνδέσεις δεν θα είναι των 384 και 768 Kbps τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν.

Και για τις δύο κατηγορίες τώρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν θέλετε να αλλάξουν; Εσείς που θέλετε heavy downloading θα πληρώνετε (αναλογικά) όσο και σήμερα θα κατεβάζετε με τις ίδιες (άθλιες) ταχύτητες. Δηλαδή ποια είναι η διαφορά; Ότι η 347856η HD τανιία σας θα κατέβει σε 7.5 μέρες αντί για 7.0; Εμείς που θέλουμε χαμηλό latency για gaming, voip, remote desktop θα είμαστε σε πακέτο ογκοχρέωσης με λιγότερο κόστος, αλλά πολύ χαμηλό latency. Οι άλλοι που θέλουν χαμηλό latency, υψηλό download και upload 24/7 και χωρίς ογκοχρέωση, θα πληρώνουν premium χρεώσεις για τις premium υπηρεσίες που απαιτούν!

Μην βλέπετε τις ρυθμίσεις ως κάτι απαραίτητα κακό. Αρκεί να υπάρχουν ως επιπρόσθετες, διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (πακέτα) με τις ανάλογες χρεώσεις. Το πρόβλημα είναι να μην πάμε στην άλλη άκρη της Αυστραλίας όπου ότι και να έκανες είχες cap. Δηλαδή μην φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο που θα έχουμε ΚΑΙ cap/ογκοχρέωση ΚΑΙ άθλιες συνδέσεις!

----------


## sakistsalikis

Αποσυνδεθειτε ολοι οι downloaders τωρα. Τα παιδια θελουν να παιξουν.

Αυριο θα κοβω βολτες στο κεντρο της Αθηνας με το αυτοκινητο και θα φωναζω με εναν τηλεβοα: "Στην ακρη ολοι, βιαζομαι, παω για καφε!"

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνω οτι με το dsl δεν σου δινει κανεις εγγυηση οτι θα δουλευεις στη μεγιστη ταχυτητα. Ομως με 1024 δε μπορει να κατεβαζεις 10 kbyte/sec γιατι πολυ απλα αν παραπονεθεις και δε στο φτιαξουν θα το κοψεις.
> Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν προβλημα απευθυνθηκαν στους παροχους τους κι επειδη τους εγραψαν κανονικα, ηρθαν στο forum να κατηγορησουν τους υπολοιπους χρηστες internet οτι φταινε για το προβλημα τους μηπως και φιλοτιμηθει κανενας να πληρωνει dsl και να μη τη χρησιμοποιει για χαρη των υπολοιπων.


Eγώ το κάνω αυτο. Εχουμε συνολικά καμμιά εικοσαρια ADSL (χιλιάρες και διχίλιαρες κυρίως), και καμμιά δεν έχει κατανάλωση παραπάνω απο 3-4GB / μήνα... Τι κερδίζω; 

Να σου πω τι κερδίζω.. Πακετοπρόβλημα, και δεν μπορεί να παίξει το VoIP ....

Δεν ζήτησα απο κανένα heavy downloader να αποκτήσει κοινωνική συνείδηση για να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει. Αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν, σχολιασμοί του τύπου με το παρά μου και με το τσαμπουκά μου... Κάντο ρε φίλε, γιατί στο επιτρέπει το σύστημα, its OK. Μην προσπαθείς όμως να μου την βγείς και απο πάνω....

----------


## demollyon

> @demollyon
> 
> Που σε εβγαλα αληθινο φιλε μου?
> Γινεσαι λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος?
> 
> Για το lag σου, δεν φταιω εγω, αν δεν το χεις καταλαβει ακομα...
> Και στις αλλες χωρες κατεβαζουνε και παιζουνε κιολας.
> Αν εσυ εχεις την απαιτηση να σταματησω να κανω τη "δουλεια" μου εγω για να την κανεις εσυ...ε..δεν θα στο κανω το χατηρι...ξιδακι..
> Αν θες να την κανουμε και οι 2, πολυ ευχαριστως
> ...


Mε βγάζεις αληθινό, στο ότι ο Έλληνας Edit: [ αφαίρεση χαρακτηρισμών ] κοιτάει μόνο να φάει αυτός, και γράφει τους άλλους.

Για το lag δεν φταις εσύ, φταίνε οι ISPs, που δεν σε έμαθαν να σέβεσαι τους άλλους. Αν σου έβαζαν cap, θα έβλεπες τι εννοώ.

Στις άλλες χώρες κατεβάζουν και παίζουν ταυτόχρονα, επειδή είναι τεχνολογικά αναπτυγμένες, και έχουν καλές γραμμές και FiOS. Εδώ δεν έχουμε τέτοια πράγματα, γι αυτό πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε το σύνολο.

Δεν σου ζητάω να σταματήσεις να κατεβάζεις (και όταν αναφέρομαι εσένα, εννοώ όλους τους βαριούς χρήστες), απλά μην κατεβάσεις 100 επεισόδια του Lost την εβδομάδα. Κατέβασε 10.

Δεν ζήτησα να μου δώσεις λογαριασμό στο τι κατεβάζεις. Ξέρω.

Και ξαναλέω, δεν φταις ΜΟΝΟ εσύ. Που να ξέρεις εσύ ότι το Bandwidth το μοιράζεσαι? Εσύ νομίζεις πως ο ΟΤΕ τραβάει χαλκό από που καταλήγει αποκλειστικά στο σπίτι σου. 

Είμαι ρεαλιστής, το ξέρω ότι οι heavy users δεν θα θυσιάσουν ούτε μισό MB για τους light. Απλά ελπίζω ότι οι ISPs θα κάνουν κάτι καλό, για το σύνολο των χρηστών. Να κατεβάζεις και εσύ αυτό που θες, να παίζω και εγώ όπως θέλω.

----------


## yiapap

Κάτι ακόμη που είναι σημαντικό και γι αυτό το δημοσιεύω ξεχωριστά.
Κάποιοι, συμπεριλαμβανουμένου και του sdikr (παρά τις προσπάθειές μου), δεν έχουν καταλάβει την έννοια του contention ratio.
Ένας λόγος συμφόρησης 1:20 ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι εγώ που έχω 1000Kbps θα παίρνω 50Kbps.
Όλοι οι μεριζόμενοι πόροι (ρεύμα, νερό, τηλέφωνο, ακόμη και οι δρόμοι) είναι σχεδιασμένοι σύμφωνα με στατιστικά μοντέλα.
Αυτά τα μοντέλα λένε ότι:
"Για να έχω *ικανοποιητική* απόδοση και να κερδίσω νέους πελάτες μπορώ να μοιράσω την υπηρεσία μου με έναν λόγο 1: x".

Το ικανοποιητική σημαίνει ότι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων ο πελάτης παίρνει αυτό για το οποίο πλήρωσε. Τώρα, αν ανάμεσα στις 12μμ και στις 3μμ δεν έχει 1000Kbps ή αν με το που αλλάζει ο χρόνος δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο, αυτά είναι απόλυτα αναμενόμενα.

Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν/αν για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο οι προϋποθέσεις της υπηρεσίας ΔΕΝ είναι ικανοποιητικές στην πλειοψηφία χρήσης της. Σκεφτείτε αν π.χ. 16 ώρες το 24ωρο έπρεπε να προσπαθήσετε δύο και τρεις φορές για να βγάλετε γραμμή.
Ναι, είναι φυσιολογική αντίδραση να πεις "Αμάν αυτή η κυρά-Μαρίκα που δεν ξεκολλάει το ακουστικό από το κεφάλι της" αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο πρώτος ένοχος στο μυαλό σας θα είναι η Cosmofonim.
Αν βγει η Cosmofonim και πει "εδώ στην Ελλάδα μιλάτε πολύ και παρά το ότι έχουμε το καλύτερο ratio στο σύμπαν δεν θα βγάζετε γραμμή και δεν είναι πρόβλημά μας", το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα γελούσε και το παρδαλό κατσίκι!

Γιατί το ratio βγαίνει (ή ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να βγαίνει) με συγκεκριμένη στατιστική ανάλυση σύμφωνα με την παρούσα αγορά και την χρήση που σκοπεύει η αγορά να κάνει στην συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο! Το ratio του 2007 ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο με το ratio του 2000, το ratio της Σουηδίας ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο με το ratio της Μογγολίας, το ratio του ADSL δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ratio Δρόμων/Αυτοκίνητα και ούτω καθ'εξής.

Δεν υπάρχει καλό και κακό ratio. Υπάρχει μόνο ικανοποιητική και μη ικανοποιητική υπηρεσία.

----------


## geo7

> Mε βγάζεις αληθινό, στο ότι ο Έλληνας Edit: [ αφαίρεση χαρακτηρισμών ] κοιτάει μόνο να φάει αυτός, και γράφει τους άλλους.
> 
> Για το lag δεν φταις εσύ, φταίνε οι ISPs, που δεν σε έμαθαν να σέβεσαι τους άλλους. Αν σου έβαζαν cap, θα έβλεπες τι εννοώ.
> 
> Στις άλλες χώρες κατεβάζουν και παίζουν ταυτόχρονα, επειδή είναι τεχνολογικά αναπτυγμένες, και έχουν καλές γραμμές και FiOS. Εδώ δεν έχουμε τέτοια πράγματα, γι αυτό πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε το σύνολο.
> 
> Δεν σου ζητάω να σταματήσεις να κατεβάζεις (και όταν αναφέρομαι εσένα, εννοώ όλους τους βαριούς χρήστες), απλά μην κατεβάσεις 100 επεισόδια του Lost την εβδομάδα. Κατέβασε 10, την νύχτα.
> 
> Δεν ζήτησα να μου δώσεις λογαριασμό στο τι κατεβάζεις. Ξέρω.
> ...



Καταρχην ποια 100 επεισοδια του lost την εβδομαδα να κατεβασω Edit: [ αφαίρεση προσωπικών χαρακτηρισμών ]
Με ποια κακομοιρογραμμη θα κατεβουν αυτα αν υποθεσουμε οτι τα ηθελα?
Και επειδη καποιοι συνεχιζουν να μην το καταλαβαινουν εγω δεν ζητησα να μου δωσουν μια 24αρα γραμμη να της πινω το αιμα επι 24ωρου βασεως (με τον παρα μου...), αν την ειχα αυτη θα τελειωνα ολες τις "δουλειες" μου σε 2 ωριτσες το πολυ (ναι..δεν σκοπευω να αγορασω datacenter...)
Eπειδη η συνδεση αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι της πλακας...δουλευει 15-16 ωρες τη μερα...
Νομιζω τα ελληνικα μου ειναι κατανοητα.

----------


## sakistsalikis

> Δεν ζήτησα απο κανένα heavy downloader να αποκτήσει κοινωνική συνείδηση για να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει.


Δεν ειναι κοινωνικη συνειδηση να πληρωνει καποιος μια υπηρεσια και να τη χρησιμοποιει στο 1/3 ή στο 1/4 για να μπορουν να τη χρησιμοποιουν και οι αλλοι.




> Αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν, σχολιασμοί του τύπου με το παρά μου και με το τσαμπουκά μου... Κάντο ρε φίλε, γιατί στο επιτρέπει το σύστημα, its OK. Μην προσπαθείς όμως να μου την βγείς και απο πάνω....


Δεν προσπαθω να βγω απο πανω. Ειμαι απο πανω με την εννοια οτι δεν κλεβω αφου παιρνω αυτο που πληρωνω.

Το ζητουμενο ειναι να αποκτησουν οι Ελληνες καταναλωτικη συνειδηση και να απαιτουν να παιρνουν αυτο που πληρωνουν. Πηγαινεις στο μαναβικο και να πληρωνεις 1 κιλο ντοματες αλλα μετα τις ζυγιζεις σπιτι και να τις βρισκεις 700 γραμμαρια. Αντι να πας να τον καταγγειλεις οτι κλεβει λες: Ελα μωρε σιγα δεν εγινε και τιποτα. Λαθος θα εκανε ο ανθρωπος.

Αν λοιπον το κρατος ελεγε στους παροχους: Φιλαρακια κανατε ενα διπλασιασμο ταχυτητων. Το συνολικο bandwidth σας και τις υποδομες σας τις διπλασιασατε; Παρτε ενα τεραστιο προστιμο για να δειτε τι ωραιο που ειναι το ψευτοmarketing. Αν τους ελεγε το κρατος: Το τελευταιο τριμηνο διπλασιασατε τους συνδρομητες αρα διπλασιαστηκαν τα λεφτα που εισπρατετε. Τις υποδομες τις διπλασιασατε; Φτανουν να καλυψουν ολους;

Σκεφτειται η ΔΕΗ να συνδεει αλλογιστα νεες οικοδομες και νεους καταναλωτες στο δικτυο. ΤΙ θα γινει; Θα μεγαλωσει το φορτιο και αφου το δικτυο θα ειναι μικρο θα πεσει η ταση. Μολις πεσει η ταση εκτος των επιτρεπτων οριων θα καουν οι μισες ηλεκτρικες συσκευες. Ομως η ΔΕΗ δεν κανει τετοια πραγματα γιατι προβλεπει παρα τα προβληματα της καλυτερα απο τους παροχους internet.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ειναι κοινωνικη συνειδηση να πληρωνει καποιος μια υπηρεσια και να τη χρησιμοποιει στο 1/3 ή στο 1/4 για να μπορουν να τη χρησιμοποιουν και οι αλλοι.


Συμφωνώ. Έπρεπε να το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά. 
Από την άλλη... Γιατί όλοι συζητάνε για να προωθηθεί η χρήση Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς και πως οι καλοί πολίτες δεν πρέπει να κάνουν άσκοπη χρήση των αυτοκινήτων τους; 
Αφού πλέρωσα τον φόρο κατά την αγορά, πλέρωσα τα τέλη, πλερώνω τον φόρο στη βενζίνη. Έ, όχι ρε φίλε! Εγώ και το 10μέτρο 6x6 SUV μου θα σουλατσάρουμε όπου γουστάρουμε, όποτε γουστάρουμε, όσο γουστάρουμε. Να πας εσύ να παστωθείς στο μέτρο.  :Razz: 

ΥΓ. Το δεύτερο απόσπασμα που κάνεις quote δεν είναι δικό μου

----------


## lewton

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μπερδεύετε υπηρεσίες που βασίζονται στην ΟΓΚΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ με την παροχή ADSL!
> Το ρευμα, το νερό, το τηλέφωνο (σταθερό/κινητό) είναι υπηρεσίες που δίνονται με ογκοχρέωση. Αν ο πόρος είναι περιορισμένος (π.χ. ρεύμα) τότε οι χρεώσεις αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά, δηλαδή οι heavy consumers πληρώνουν κλιμακωτά όλο και μεγαλύτερες χρεώσεις.
> Αντίθετα αν ο πόρος (υπηρεσία) είναι απεριόριστος και εξαρτάται μόνον από την υποδομή της εταιρείας (π.χ. τηλεφωνία) τότε οι heavy consumers "πριμοδοτούνται" με χαμηλότερη κλιμάκωση της χρέωσης.
> Δηλαδή αν οι 10Kwh χρεώνονται 10€ (1€/KWh) οι 100KWh χρεώνονται 1000€ (τα παραδείγματα προφανώς τυχαία)
> Αν οι 10ώρες κλήσεων χρεώνονται με 10€ (1€/h) οι 100ώρες χρεώνονται 90€.


Σε λίγο θα σου πουν ότι δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα.  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Συμφωνώ. Έπρεπε να το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά. 
> Από την άλλη... Γιατί όλοι συζητάνε για να προωθηθεί η χρήση Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς και πως οι καλοί πολίτες δεν πρέπει να κάνουν άσκοπη χρήση των αυτοκινήτων τους; 
> Αφού πλέρωσα τον φόρο κατά την αγορά, πλέρωσα τα τέλη, πλερώνω τον φόρο στη βενζίνη. Έ, όχι ρε φίλε! Εγώ και το 10μέτρο 6x6 SUV μου θα σουλατσάρουμε όπου γουστάρουμε, όποτε γουστάρουμε, όσο γουστάρουμε. Να πας εσύ να παστωθείς στο μέτρο. 
> 
> ΥΓ. Το δεύτερο απόσπασμα που κάνεις quote δεν είναι δικό μου


Παντως δεν θυμαμαι να βγηκε και κανενας απο εμας τους μηχανοβιους να απαιτησει να σκασουνε τα λαστιχα των "βρωμικουλων" των αυτοκινητιστων  :Razz: 

@lewton
σε σενα το λεμε συνηθως αυτο...
Παρολαυτα δεν εχεις "συγκινηθει αρκετα " για να βρεις μερικα, ακομα... :Razz:

----------


## gtl

Πραγματικά, η χώρα μας μαστίζεται από έλλειψη κοινωνικής συνείδησης. Προχτες, για παραδειγμα, ο φίλος μου, μήτσος δε εξτέρμηνεητορ, πήγε να παίξει και αντίκρυσε το αδιανόητο ping των 120 milliseconds! Όπως ήταν αυτονόητο, ο Μήτσος, ασυνήθιστος σε τέτοιο συντριπτικό disadvantage, τον ήπιε κανονικά και κατέστη ο περιγελος της κλαν του. Όλα αυτά στοίχισαν πολύ στον μήτσο, που αγανακτισμένος μάλωσε με τους συναδέλφους της κλαν, κλείστηκε στο δωμάτιό του απειλώντας θεούς και δαιμονες, και έχασε τα αγαπημένα του ντολμαδάκια που είχε μαγειρέψει η μαμά. Αν όμως όλοι αυτοί οι κοινωνικά ανάλγητοι downloaders είχαν κλείσει τους καταραμένους ρούτερς τους όταν ο Μήτσος έκανε log-in, τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα είχε συμβεί, καθώς το σύνηθες πινγκ των 100 θα επέτρεπε στον Μήτσο να own τους αντιπάλους του. Τώρα όμως κάθεται δυστυχής στο δωμάτιό του και αναλογίζεται τους στίχους του Καρυωτάκη.. "Όταν οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να σε κάνουν να πονείς, μπορούν με χίλιους τρόπους"

Άτιμη κοινωνία!

----------


## mrsaccess

Τελικά η λύση είναι να βάλουμε τους game servers πάνω στους BBRAS. Είναι το μόνο πράμα με το οποίο έχουμε όλοι ping κάτω από 20ms όλο το 24ωρο.

Θα είναι μια παγκόσμια πρωτιά!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## demollyon

> Καταρχην ποια 100 επεισοδια του lost την εβδομαδα να κατεβασω Edit: [ αφαίρεση προσωπικών χαρακτηρισμών ]
> Με ποια κακομοιρογραμμη θα κατεβουν αυτα αν υποθεσουμε οτι τα ηθελα?
> Και επειδη καποιοι συνεχιζουν να μην το καταλαβαινουν εγω δεν ζητησα να μου δωσουν μια 24αρα γραμμη να της πινω το αιμα επι 24ωρου βασεως (με τον παρα μου...), αν την ειχα αυτη θα τελειωνα ολες τις "δουλειες" μου σε 2 ωριτσες το πολυ (ναι..δεν σκοπευω να αγορασω datacenter...)
> Eπειδη η συνδεση αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι της πλακας...δουλευει 15-16 ωρες τη μερα...
> Νομιζω τα ελληνικα μου ειναι κατανοητα.


Φίλος, μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δαχτυλό μας. Και 100 Μbps να έιχες, πάλι θα κατέβαζες. Είναι το σύνδρομο του νεοέλληνα. Μπορεί 100 χρόνια να μην είχε τπτ, αλλά μόλις θα το αποκτήσει, του ξεσκίζει τα πέτα. Μπορεί να είμαστε άσχετοι από τον ΚΟΚ, όμως θα πάμε στα Λιμανάκια για κόντρες, και ας έχουμε Yugo. Μπορεί να χρωστάμε σε όλες τις τράπεζες, αλλά θα κυκλοφορούμε με το τελευταίο 3G μοντέλο της Nokia, με το Bluetooth στο αυτί, και ας μην ξέρουμε πως να στείλουμε ένα SMS.

Έτσι, και με το Internet. Mπορεί να μην γνωρίζουμε τπτ εκτός από το μtorrent, ωστόσο θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε κάθε εικόνα, έγγραφο, πρόγραμμα και βίντεο που υπάρχει στο net.

Και ξαναλέω, σε 2-3 χρονάκια που θα έχουμε (ονομαστικές τουλάχιστον) 24άρες, πάλι οι βαριοί χρήστες θα κατεβάζουν 24/7.

Τότε θα πεις: "Εγω δεν ζητησα να μου δωσουν μια 100αρα γραμμη να της πινω το αιμα επι 24ωρου βασεως (με τον παρα μου...), αν την ειχα αυτη θα τελειωνα ολες τις "δουλειες" μου σε 2 ωριτσες το πολυ"

Πού το ξέρω?? Από το παρελθόν. Όταν είχαμε τις 384άρες, όλοι θεωρούσαν το 1Mbit μεγάλη υπόθεση. Τώρα που έχουμε 2Mbit, μιλάμε για 24.... και πάει λέγοντας...

Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να αλλάξουν μόνο οι ταχύτητες, αλλά να αλλάξουν και τα μυαλά.




> Πραγματικά, η χώρα μας μαστίζεται από έλλειψη κοινωνικής συνείδησης. Προχτες, για παραδειγμα, ο φίλος μου, μήτσος δε εξτέρμηνεητορ, πήγε να παίξει και αντίκρυσε το αδιανόητο ping των 120 milliseconds! Όπως ήταν αυτονόητο, ο Μήτσος, ασυνήθιστος σε τέτοιο συντριπτικό disadvantage, τον ήπιε κανονικά και κατέστη ο περιγελος της κλαν του. Όλα αυτά στοίχισαν πολύ στον μήτσο, που αγανακτισμένος μάλωσε με τους συναδέλφους της κλαν, κλείστηκε στο δωμάτιό του απειλώντας θεούς και δαιμονες, και έχασε τα αγαπημένα του ντολμαδάκια που είχε μαγειρέψει η μαμά. Αν όμως όλοι αυτοί οι κοινωνικά ανάλγητοι downloaders είχαν κλείσει τους καταραμένους ρούτερς τους όταν ο Μήτσος έκανε log-in, τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα είχε συμβεί, καθώς το σύνηθες πινγκ των 100 θα επέτρεπε στον Μήτσο να own τους αντιπάλους του. Τώρα όμως κάθεται δυστυχής στο δωμάτιό του και αναλογίζεται τους στίχους του Καρυωτάκη.. "Όταν οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να σε κάνουν να πονείς, μπορούν με χίλιους τρόπους"
> 
> Άτιμη κοινωνία!


Δλδ φίλε μου, οι gamers είμαστε ένα μάτσο μυξιάρικα, και εσύ ο έξυπνος??? Για κάντο μου πιο λιανά, να γίνω και γω έξυπνος όπως εσύ.

----------


## geo7

> Φίλος, μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δαχτυλό μας. Και 100 Μbps να έιχες, πάλι θα κατέβαζες. Είναι το σύνδρομο του νεοέλληνα.


Φιλος ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απ το δακτυλο μας...
Εισαι εκνευρισμενος για το προβλημα σου και οτι και να σου πω, εσυ θα λες τα δικα σου.

Μια ερωτηση μονο..

Ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειμαι νεοελληνας, αρρωστος και θελω να κατεβαζω 100γιγα τη μερα. ΟΚ?

Λυσε μου μια απορια που ομολογω πως με βασανιζει... (εσυ τα ξερεις ολα, θα το ξερεις φανταζομαι και αυτο) 
πως αποθηκευονται αυτα?  :Wink:  

Που?  :Wink:  
Θα δινω 300ευρω το μηνα για αδεια δισκακια?  :ROFL:

----------


## gtl

Κι εγώ παίζω παιχνίδια. Άρα κάπου αλλού πρέπει να βρίσκεται η διαφορά.

Τέλος πάντων, το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι ότι δεν ξέρετε τί αγοράσατε. Αν δεν θέλετε να.. επιβαρύνεστε ( ! ) από την χρήση των υπολοίπων καταναλωτών, οι συνδέσεις μεριζόμενης προσβασης δεν είναι για σας. Νοικιάστε μια μισθωμένη γραμμή για να την έχετε ολόδική σας και κάντε την ότι θέλετε.

----------


## anon

> Τελικά η λύση είναι να βάλουμε τους game servers πάνω στους BBRAS. Είναι το μόνο πράμα με το οποίο έχουμε όλοι ping κάτω από 20ms όλο το 24ωρο.
> 
> Θα είναι μια παγκόσμια πρωτιά!


Καλή ιδέα. Σου προτείνω να την κατοχυρώσεις.  :One thumb up:

----------


## cpu0

Off Topic



Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά σήμερα? Πολύ νεύρο στο φόρουμ! Να είναι το σύνδρομο της Δευτέρας? :P
Χαλαρώστε λιγάκι με τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις, τους εκνευρισμους κτλ.  :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

> Δεν προσπαθω να βγω απο πανω. Ειμαι απο πανω με την εννοια οτι δεν κλεβω αφου παιρνω αυτο που πληρωνω.


Θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό, εφόσον και εσύ συμφωνήσεις ότι η αρχή των ADSL ειναι ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες. Και δεν το λέω εγώ αυτό, δεν το λένε οι ΧΨΖ πάροχοι, όλος ο κόσμός το λέει, γιατί έτσι είναι φτιαγμένη αυτή η τεχνολογία. 




> Αν λοιπον το κρατος ελεγε στους παροχους: Φιλαρακια κανατε ενα διπλασιασμο ταχυτητων. Το συνολικο bandwidth σας και τις υποδομες σας τις διπλασιασατε; Παρτε ενα τεραστιο προστιμο για να δειτε τι ωραιο που ειναι το ψευτοmarketing. Αν τους ελεγε το κρατος: Το τελευταιο τριμηνο διπλασιασατε τους συνδρομητες αρα διπλασιαστηκαν τα λεφτα που εισπρατετε. Τις υποδομες τις διπλασιασατε; Φτανουν να καλυψουν ολους;


Ναξερες πόσο σύμφωνο με βρίσκεις.... Εγώ πραγματικά θάθελα να υπάρχουν κατώτερα εγγυημένα όρια. Θες το 1/2 θες το 1/3 θες το 1/4 ; Δεν έχει σημασία, *θέλω κατώτερα όρια, εγγυημένα!* Ομως αυτό δύσκολα θα γινόταν αποδεκτό...Και ξέρεις γιατι; Ειτε έχεις 1Mbps είτε 10Mbps, τα κατώτερα ειναι σχεδόν το ίδιο (εκείνο το καταραμένο contention ratio που όσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητα μεγαλώνει και αυτό, δεν μένει σταθερό...) Οπότε εαν υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο, όλοι πλέον θα υπολογίζαμε με βάση το εγγυημένο, και δεν θα άρεσε καθόλου στους μαρκετίστες αυτό... Με πιάνεις; Εαν γινόταν μια νομοθετική ρύθμιση για κατώτερο όριο, άλλο που δεν θέλω εγώ, θα είχαμε ένα μικρό προβληματάκι... ΟΙ τιμές θα εκτοξεύονταν. Γιατί το εγγυημένο κατώτερο 1Mbps θάπιανε εαν όχι όσο το σημερινό μισθωμένο, το λιγότερο τα μισά (ουσιαστικά το ελάχιστο εγγυημένο είναι το ίδιο με μισθωμένο στην ίδια ταχύτητα). Αυτό σημαίνει με απλά λόγια, ότι πχ εγγυημένη 1Mbps θα κόστιζε το λιγότερο 200-300 ευρώ... Εγώ μπορώ να τα πληρώσω αυτα (όχι τα 600-700 που ζητάνε για μισθωμένο). Εσύ μπορείς;




> Σκεφτειται η ΔΕΗ να συνδεει αλλογιστα νεες οικοδομες και νεους καταναλωτες στο δικτυο. ΤΙ θα γινει; Θα μεγαλωσει το φορτιο και αφου το δικτυο θα ειναι μικρο θα πεσει η ταση. Μολις πεσει η ταση εκτος των επιτρεπτων οριων θα καουν οι μισες ηλεκτρικες συσκευες. Ομως η ΔΕΗ δεν κανει τετοια πραγματα γιατι προβλεπει παρα τα προβληματα της καλυτερα απο τους παροχους internet.


Kάνεις λάθος. Ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν συνδέει νέες οικοδομές; Υποχρεωμένη είναι!!!! Ομως εκεί δεν έχει αναμένα τα πάντα γιατί με 800 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο πληρώνεις 60 ευρώ ενώ με 2000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο πληρώνεις 250! Got it? Ογκοχρέωση...  Και μάλιστα με εκθετική χρεώση με βάση την κατανάλωση Το ανάλογο σε Internet θα ήταν να έχουμε όλοι 10χίλιαρες γραμμές, και το πρώτο GB να κοστίζει 7 ευρώ, για τα 2-5 απο 2 ευρώ το GB, απο 5-10 να πάει 3 ευρώ το GB, απο 10-30 να πάει 4 ευρώ το GB, απο 30-80 να πάει 5 ευρω το GB, απο 80-200 να πάει 8 ευρώ το GB, και πάνω απο 200 να πάει 15 ευρώ το GB!
Eτσι δουλεύει η ΔΕΗ και εαν δεν με πιστεύεις πάνε στο site της. Ομοίως και η ΕΥΔΑΠ (ή ΕΥΑΘ για τους Θεσσαλονικείς).... Εμένα με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο ένα τέτοιο σενάριο, για μένα είναι το πιο λογικό. Οσο πιο πολύ χρήση κάνεις, τόσο πιο πολύ να χρεώνεσαι, με λίγη χρήση, λίγη χρέωση, ώστε με αυτό τον τρόπο θα είναι οικονομικό να το βάλει και η γιαγιά μου  (του κερατά 7 ευρω το μήνα, εαν δεν κάνεις downloading ειναι μια χαρά και περισσεύει κιόλας).

----------


## anon

> Ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειμαι νεοελληνας, αρρωστος και θελω να κατεβαζω 100γιγα τη μερα. ΟΚ?
> Λυσε μου μια απορια που ομολογω πως με βασανιζει... (εσυ τα ξερεις ολα, θα το ξερεις φανταζομαι και αυτο) πως αποθηκευονται αυτα?  Που?  Θα δινω 300ευρω το μηνα για αδεια δισκακια?


Eχω την αμυδρά εντύπωση ότι οι πάροχοι πριμοδοτούνται απο τις εταιρίες κατασκευής cd/dvd media και τους κατασκευαστές σκληρών δίσκων  :Razz:

----------


## geo7

> Πραγματικά, η χώρα μας μαστίζεται από έλλειψη κοινωνικής συνείδησης. Προχτες, για παραδειγμα, ο φίλος μου, μήτσος δε εξτέρμηνεητορ, πήγε να παίξει και αντίκρυσε το αδιανόητο ping των 120 milliseconds! Όπως ήταν αυτονόητο, ο Μήτσος, ασυνήθιστος σε τέτοιο συντριπτικό disadvantage, τον ήπιε κανονικά και κατέστη ο περιγελος της κλαν του. Όλα αυτά στοίχισαν πολύ στον μήτσο, που αγανακτισμένος μάλωσε με τους συναδέλφους της κλαν, κλείστηκε στο δωμάτιό του απειλώντας θεούς και δαιμονες, και έχασε τα αγαπημένα του ντολμαδάκια που είχε μαγειρέψει η μαμά. Αν όμως όλοι αυτοί οι κοινωνικά ανάλγητοι downloaders είχαν κλείσει τους καταραμένους ρούτερς τους όταν ο Μήτσος έκανε log-in, τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα είχε συμβεί, καθώς το σύνηθες πινγκ των 100 θα επέτρεπε στον Μήτσο να own τους αντιπάλους του. Τώρα όμως κάθεται δυστυχής στο δωμάτιό του και αναλογίζεται τους στίχους του Καρυωτάκη.. "Όταν οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να σε κάνουν να πονείς, μπορούν με χίλιους τρόπους"
> 
> Άτιμη κοινωνία!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Εγραψες ρε ατιμε!!!!  :Razz: 




> Eχω την αμυδρά εντύπωση ότι οι πάροχοι πριμοδοτούνται απο τις εταιρίες κατασκευής cd/dvd media και τους κατασκευαστές σκληρών δίσκων


Οι παροχοι μπορει να πριμοδοτουνται anon...εμεις που θα τα βρουμε να τους πριμοδοτουμε κανα 500ευρω το μηνα για δισκακια ειναι το θεμα  :Razz:  (αφου ειμεθα αμετανοητοι, κοινωνικα αναλγητοι downloaders... :Razz:  )

----------


## l_satsok

απο δεκατο ενατο αιωνα ακομη οταν αρθρογραφουσαν διαφοροι σε εφημεριδες της ευρωπης
για θεματα σχετικα με τα βαλκανια μεσα στα αρθρα υπηρχαν παντα εκφρασεις οπως,"αυτοι οι βαλκανιοι που δεν δινουν ο ενας στον αλλο ουτε τον αερα που αναπνεουν"
εκεινοι εβλεπαν αυτο που δε μπορουμε να δουμε εμεις.
αυτη ειναι η βαλκανικη νοοτροπια,ολα δικα μου,με τον παρα μου,να πνιγουνε ολοι οι αλλοι,δε μας αρεσει να μοιραζομαστε τιποτα.
ειναι τυχαιο οτι ειμαστε τελευταιοι σε δωρεα οργανων;;
ειναι τυχαιο οτι ειμαστε πρωτοι σε ιδιοκτητες κατοικιες;;
τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο,ουτε το οτι θα παραμεινουμε πατοι για παντα στα ευρυζωνικα ειναι τυχαιο.
ολα στην βαλκανικη νοοτροπια μας οφειλονται,δυστυχως 400 χρονια τουρκοκρατιας φαινεται οτι αφησαν ανεξιτιλα σημαδια στο DNA μας.
ολα αυτα μπορει να μοιαζουν ασχετα αλλα δεν ειναι,εχουν μεγαλη σχεση και με τη συμπεριφορα μας και στια ευρυζωνικα.

συμπερασμα δικο μου,και 1 τεραμπιτ να μας δωσουν δε θα μας φτασει και θα θελουμε να κλεψουμε και αυτο του πουστη του γειτονα.

----------


## gtl

Ανόν, το bandwith δεν είναι περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος για να το συγκρίνεις με το νερό και την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (ούτε τίθενται ζητήματα μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος κ.ο.κ.). Η "εκθετική" κοστολόγηση μόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί.

Μήπως να βάλουμε και σε όσους πηγαινοέρχονται καθημερινά στην Αττική Οδό δεκαπλάσια διόδια από τους υπολοίπους? Αλόγιστη χρήση αυτοκινητοδρόμου! (δεν έχει άπειρες λωρίδες άλλωστε)

----------


## geo7

Εγω εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι της καλης γραμμης δεν εχεις καμια διαθεση να της βγαλεις το λαδι...

Οσο αρρωστος-καμμενος-κιεγωδενξερωτιαλλο να εισαι...

Τωρα που θα αρχισουμε να παιζουμε μπαλα με τις 8αρες και τις 10αρες θα το δειτε...κυριακη κοντη γιορτη

----------


## yiapap

> Ανόν, το bandwith δεν είναι περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος για να το συγκρίνεις με το νερό και την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (ούτε τίθενται ζητήματα μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος κ.ο.κ.). Η "εκθετική" κοστολόγηση μόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί.
> 
> Μήπως να βάλουμε και σε όσους πηγαινοέρχονται καθημερινά στην Αττική Οδό δεκαπλάσια διόδια από τους υπολοίπους? Αλόγιστη χρήση αυτοκινητοδρόμου! (δεν έχει άπειρες λωρίδες άλλωστε)


Συμφωνώ, ατυχές ήταν το παράδειγμα. 
Καλύτερα να το σύγκρινε με την τηλεφωνία όπου όσο μεγαλύτερη χρήση κάνεις τόσο πριμοδοτείσαι, όμως ΠΑΛΙ ισχύει η "ογκοχρέωση".

Πάντως είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς το πρόβλημα είναι δεδομένο είτε είσαι παιχνδιάς, είτε τορρεντάκιας, είτε επαγγελματίας. Και η λύση του δεν βρίσκεται ούτε στη μια άκρη (σταμάτα ρε να κατεβάζεις) ούτε στην άλλη (να βάλουμε το κράτος να ρίχνει καμπάνες σε ΟΤΕ/ISP για να κατεβάζουμε ασύστολα).

Όπως ειπώθηκε από αρκετούς σε κάποια στιγμή οι στρεβλώσεις της αγοράς θα αμβλυνθούν. 4 χρόνια φωνάζουμε για τις τιμές. Ε, τώρα θα φωνάζουμε άλλα τόσα για την ποιότητα μέχρι να ψιλοϊσορροπήσουμε.
Peace  :Smile:

----------


## gtl

Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο σατσόκ. Ούτε η αναιδής νοοτροπία κάποιων να αποδίδουν όλα τα "κακά" του κόσμου (ή της φαντασίας τους) σε όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί τους, ούτε το θράσος όσων διαριγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους για το έλλειμα μοσχευμάτων χωρίς να είναι oι ίδιοι δωρητές. Οι downloaders θα φταίνε κι εδώ!

Eλλείψει επιχειρημάτων, μυκηθμοί του τύπου "είστε Βαλκάνιοι ρε!"  :Laughing:

----------


## etsouk2000

> απο δεκατο ενατο αιωνα ακομη οταν αρθρογραφουσαν διαφοροι σε εφημεριδες της ευρωπης
> για θεματα σχετικα με τα βαλκανια μεσα στα αρθρα υπηρχαν παντα εκφρασεις οπως,"αυτοι οι βαλκανιοι που δεν δινουν ο ενας στον αλλο ουτε τον αερα που αναπνεουν"
> εκεινοι εβλεπαν αυτο που δε μπορουμε να δουμε εμεις.
> αυτη ειναι η βαλκανικη νοοτροπια,ολα δικα μου,με τον παρα μου,να πνιγουνε ολοι οι αλλοι,δε μας αρεσει να μοιραζομαστε τιποτα.


Ναι οι Ελληνες εχουν οντως ατομικισμο (που προσωπικα το θεωρω πολυ καλο πραγμα) και γι αυτο διαπρεπουν ως επιχειρηματιες στο εξωτερικο. Το παραδοξο ειναι οτι παρα τον ατομικισμο των Ελληνων, ταυτοχρονα, με εναν περιεργο τροπο (που δεν εχω καταφερει να εξηγησω ακομα) η Ελλαδα ηταν παντα αριστεριζουσα και σοσιαλιστιζουσα και κουμμουνιστιζουσα χωρα: αλλαγη, αναδιανομη πλουτου, κατω το κεφαλαιο, κατω οι αμερικανοι, κρατικοποιησεις, κοινωνικο κρατος (εντελως σαπιο κατα τη γνωμη μου), (δηθεν) δωρεαν παιδεια, (δηθεν) δωρεαν υγεια κλπ κλπ. Πώς συμβαδιζουν ολα αυτα;; Υποκρισια...




> συμπερασμα δικο μου,και 1 τεραμπιτ να μας δωσουν δε θα μας φτασει και θα θελουμε να κλεψουμε και αυτο του πουστη του γειτονα.


'Κλοπη του γειτονα';!;!; Ποια κλοπ του γειτονα!;!;! Το bandwidth που πληρωνω για να μου το δινει ο παροχος δεν ειναι δικο μου;;; Το κλεβω απο τον γειτονα;; Ειναι του γειτονα;; Μαζι πληρωνουμε τον λογαριασμο;;; Δεν σε καταλαβαινω. 
Το bandwidth που πληρωνω για να μου το δινει ο παροχος μου ειναι δικο μου και το κανω ο,τι θελω. Αφου ο παροχος μου το εδωσε, σημαινει οτι ο παροχος τα εβαλε κατω και τα υπολογισε οτι μπορει να μου δωσει τοσο bandwidth. Αν το bandwidth που μου εδωσε ο παροχος μπλοκαρει λιγο ή πολυ απο το bandwidth του γειτονα, τοτε φταιει ο παροχος που κανει κακη εγκατασταση, διαχειριση και λειτουργια, οχι εγω! 
Δεν νομιζω οτι οι βαλκανοδεικτες δυτικοευρωπαιοι θα διαφωνουσαν...

Το παραδειγμα της οικονομιας bandwidth  δεν ειναι αναλογο με την *μηνιαια καταναλωση νερου ή ρευματος* (την οποια πληρωνεις αναλογα με την χρηση), αλλα με την *στιγμιαια παροχη νερου ή ρευματος* που δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με τον λογαριασμο που πληρωνεις, οσο με το ποσο αντεχει το καλωδιο/σωληνας. 

Φανταστειτε το εξης υποθετικο σεναριο: το καλωδιο που εφερε η ΔΕΗ μεχρι το σπιτι μου μου επιτρεπει να αναψω πχ 100000 προβολεις γηπεδου ταυτοχρονα μεσα στο σπιτι μου, γιατι ετσι γουσταρω και σκοπευω να πληρωσω τον λογαρισμο οσος κι αν ειναι. Αναβω τους προβολεις, δεν υπαρχει κανενα τεχνικο προβλημα, και μετα ερχεται η ΔΕΗ και μου λεει "α οχι, παρολο που το καλωδιο που εμεις σου φεραμε μεχρι το σπιτι σου επιτρεπει τετοιο φορτιο, παρολο που σκοπευεις να πληρωσεις το ρευμα που καις, δηλαδη παρολο που δεν κανεις τιποτε παρανομο, εμεις φασιστικα σου βαζουμε φραγη, γιατι θεωρουμε οτι δεν σεβεσαι το ρευμα του γειτονα και γενικοτερα το ρευμα ως σοσιαλιστικο κοινωνικο αγαθο". Εχω αδικα να απαντησω "Μα αν δεν θελατε να ξοδευω τοσο ρευμα, ας μην μου βαζατε καλωδιο τοσο μεγαλης παροχης!! Αφου τα κανω ολα νομιμα, ποιο ειναι το προβλημα;;;";;;

Και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ελλειψης νερου και ρευματος θα αντιμετωπισουμε στο μελλον, παρα ελλειψης bandwidth!

----------


## anon

> Ανόν, το bandwith δεν είναι περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος για να το συγκρίνεις με το νερό και την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (ούτε τίθενται ζητήματα μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος κ.ο.κ.). Η "εκθετική" κοστολόγηση μόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί.
> 
> Μήπως να βάλουμε και σε όσους πηγαινοέρχονται καθημερινά στην Αττική Οδό δεκαπλάσια διόδια από τους υπολοίπους? Αλόγιστη χρήση αυτοκινητοδρόμου! (δεν έχει άπειρες λωρίδες άλλωστε)


Ειναι περιορισμένος, λόγω κόστους. Δεν έχουμε άπειρα terabit ούτε σε εθνικό δίκτυο ούτε με το διεθνές, γιατί υπάρχει κόστος ανα μήνα που πρέπει να μετακυλισθεί στους πελάτες. Εχεις δίκιο ότι δεν ειναι απο φυσικά αίτια περιορισμένος. Ειναι περιορισμένος πόρος απο κοστολογικά αίτια. Και το κόστος τον καθιστά ανελαστικό, όταν πχ λένε οι μαρκετίστες ότι η πελατειακή βάση μπορεί να δώσει κατα μέσο όρο 30 ευρώ / μήνα το πολύ.

@etsouk2000. Κιόμως το παράδειημα με ΔΕΗ ή νερο ειναι πολύ σωστό. Η ΔΕΗ πχ σου φέρνει μια γραμμή σπίτι που συνήθως για οικιακή χρήση ειναι ισχύος περίπου 3KW (πές 3mbps εαν σε διευκολύνει καλύτερα). Στην πράξη όμως απο τους καταναλωτές ούτε το 1% δεν τραβάει την δεδομένη στιγμή 3KW. (μοιραζόμενο δίκτυο, σου λέει τίποτα). Οταν καλοκαιριάτικα, πιάνει καύσονας, και αναβουν οι πιο πολλοί τα κλιματιστικά, ουπς, διακοπή! Τι κάνει τον κόσμο να μην έχει συνεχώς αναμένα κλιματιστικά και το χειμώνα θερμαντικά; Ογκοχρέωση! Πόση ειναι η αναλογία (contention ratio) ισχύος που μπορεί να δώσει η ΔΕΗ, σε σχέση με την εν δυνάμει δυνατή κατανάλωση; Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την ΔΕΗ, η ισχύς που διαθέτει είναι 12.276 MW, δηλαδή 12.276.000 ΚW. Και περιλαμβάνει και οικιακούς καταναλωτές, και εργοστάσια, και δρόμους, σχολεία κλπ κλπ κλπ. Σύμφωνα λοιπον με την ΔΕΗ, η ετήσια κατανάλωση ανα κάτοικο ειναι 4808 κιλοβατώρες ετησίως. Αυτο αναλογεί σε μισό κιλοβάτ ισχύ (και όχι 3) κατα μέσο όρο. Δηλαδή ένα ratio 1/10 περίπου. Και έχουμε πρόβλημα με διακοπές πάλι. Εαν βάλουμε έστω οι μισοί καταναλωτές φούλ την κατανάλωση, θα καταρεύσσει το σύμπαν, γιατί αντί για μέσο 4800 κιλοβατώρες ετησίως θα έχουμε την απαίτηση 20.000 κιλοβατώρες ετησίως!!!! Πενταπλάσια ισχύ. Αντί για 12GW θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 60GW. Απλά στην ΔΕΗ είμαστε όλοι συνδεδεμένοι, και έτσι καταναλωτές που τραβάνε πολύ ισχυ είτε στιγμιαία είτε συνεχώς, δεν αλλάζουν τα μεγέθη σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, παρα μόνο εαν σημαντικό ποσοστό αυτών, ξεφύγει απο τον μέσο όρο.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Ετσι μπραβο. Γι' αυτο η ΔΕΗ δινει 35 αμπερ maximum σε απλους καταναλωτες εδω και 20 χρονια.
Αν η ΔΕΗ λειτουργουσε οπως οι παροχεις internet καθε 2 μηνες θα διπλασιαζε την παροχη και εγω θα μπορουσα μια μερα να βαλω τοσες καταναλωσεις που να γονατισω ολο το δυκτιο.
Αρα οι ISPs δεν θα πρεπε εν μια νυκτι να αυξησουν ολες στα 10 και 20 Mbps την παροχη χωρις καμια αναβαθμιση των υποδομων.

Εγω το ξερω οτι το adsl δεν εχει εγγυημενη ταχυτητα. Δε διαμαρτηρηθηκα καθολου για την ταχυτητα μου. Ομως εχει εγγυημενα ping?  Αρα μη διαμαρτηρεστε που δεν παιζετε παιχνιδια γιατι πολυ απλα βαλατε adsl στο οποιο ο καθενας παιρνει οτι μπορει. Τη μια μερα θα εχει 1024 την αλλη 600. Τη μια ping 500 την αλλη 60.
Δεν εχω να χωρισω τιποτα με το γειτονα μου που κατεβαζει ολη μερα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχω κανει καμια συμβαση μαζι του. Αν εχω να χωρισω κατι ειναι με αυτον με τον οποιο εκανα συμβαση-συμβολαιο.

----------


## gtl

Έτσι είναι etsouk. Την στιγμή που τα file sharing δίκτυα μόνα τους απαρτίζουν το 71% της παγκόσμιας κίνησης στο διαδίκτυο (έκθεση Cachelogic, 2006), εδώ έχουμε τον καθε κρετίνο να διαμαρτύρεται ότι η απήχησή τους είναι.. Ελληνική ιδιομορφία, κατάλοιπο της Τουρκοκρατίας κι ότι ανοησία μπορεις να φανταστείς.

----------


## anon

Δεν μιλάμε για την αύξηση του bandwidth, εξάλου επίσης η αναλογία ότι η ΔΕΗ δίνει 20 χρόνια αυτό το ρεύμα είναι επίσης άστοχη, μιας και η ιστορία ηλεκτροδότησης ειναι σχεδόν 100 ετών πορεία, ενώ των ευρυζωνικών μόλις 5. 

οσο για την κατανάλωση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο της τάξεως τουν 70% σημαίνει ποοσστό επι της διακινούμενης κίνησης όχι του συνολικού διαθέσιμου bandwidth. Αυτό επίσης σημαίνει ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε σίγουρα απο 70% και πάνω π2π κίνηση, αλλά το αφήνω σε κάποιον πάροχο εαν θέλει να το ανακοινώσει αυτό. Ελληνική ιδιομορφία ειναι το γεγονός ότι ίσως έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη κίνηση σε π2π. Και όσο για το κρετίνο, ειναι μομφή που ταιριάζει σε κοινωνικά ασυνείδητους πολιτες (παραδείγματα άπειρα, όπως τον κρετίνο που τρέχει σαν τρελλός ειδικά έξω απο σχολεία, γιατί με την λογική του, ο δρόμος υπάρχει γιατί να μην τρέξει όσο τον μπορεί;;;;;  κλπ κλπ κλπ).

@sakistsalikis Τίποτε δεν ειναι εγγυημένο. Ουτε ταχύτητες ούτε pings. Κάποιο ελάχιστο θάπρεπε να υπάρχει, έστω βάσει σχετικης οδηγίας (κατα την γνώμη μου). Αλλιώς βαφτίζουμε 10άρες και 20άρες mbps και δίνουμε ISDN...

----------


## nanas

παιδιά το θέλουμε ή όχι το ιντερνετ αν δεν έχει ήδη γίνει, θα γίνει τόσο αναγκαίο όσο το νερό και το ρεύμα. και με μαθηματική ακρίβεια θα οδηγηθούμε και στην περίπτωση του ιντερνετ σε περιορισμούς ή επιπλέον χρεώσεις ανάλογα με τη χρήση που κάνουμε, όπως ακριβώς δηλαδή γίνεται εδώ και χρόνια με το νερό, το ρεύμα, το τηλέφωνο. 
Και ρωτώ:
ποιες ήταν οι τιμές στo ρεύμα, το νερό και το τηλέφωνο το 80 και ποιες είναι τώρα; αυξήθηκαν για να ελεγχθεί μεταξύ άλλων και η αλόγιστη χρήση. Θυμάστε πόσες ώρες μιλάγαμε μέσω ΟΤΕ αστικά το 90 και πόσες τώρα ;;;
Επίσης όταν το 2003 έβαλα dsl κατέβαζα τα πάντα (έστω και με 384) όλη μέρα και full. Τώρα;;;;;
 Κατά συνέπεια όσο περισσότερο κατεβάζετε τα κερ.... σας τόσο θα επισπεύσετε την απόφαση του πΟΤΕ να θέσει περιορισμούς (θέλετε άμεσα, θέλετε σε 2 χρόνια σε 3 - πάντως επαναλαμβάνω είναι αναπόφευκτο)- άσε που εν τω μεταξύ θα έχετε σπάσει τα νεύρα όσων θέλουν το ιντερεντ για την επιχείρησή τους, το voip ή το online gaming.

----------


## lewton

> Ανόν, το bandwith δεν είναι περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος για να το συγκρίνεις με το νερό και την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (ούτε τίθενται ζητήματα μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος κ.ο.κ.). Η "εκθετική" κοστολόγηση μόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί.


Δεν το ανέφερε πρώτος ο anon.  :Whistle: 




> Kάνεις λάθος. Ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν συνδέει νέες οικοδομές; Υποχρεωμένη είναι!!!! Ομως εκεί δεν έχει αναμένα τα πάντα γιατί με 800 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο πληρώνεις 60 ευρώ ενώ με 2000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο πληρώνεις 250! Got it? *Ογκοχρέωση*...  Και μάλιστα με εκθετική χρεώση με βάση την κατανάλωση Το ανάλογο σε Internet θα ήταν να έχουμε όλοι 10χίλιαρες γραμμές, και το πρώτο GB να κοστίζει 7 ευρώ, για τα 2-5 απο 2 ευρώ το GB, απο 5-10 να πάει 3 ευρώ το GB, απο 10-30 να πάει 4 ευρώ το GB, απο 30-80 να πάει 5 ευρω το GB, απο 80-200 να πάει 8 ευρώ το GB, και πάνω απο 200 να πάει 15 ευρώ το GB!
> Eτσι δουλεύει η ΔΕΗ και εαν δεν με πιστεύεις πάνε στο site της. Ομοίως και η ΕΥΔΑΠ (ή ΕΥΑΘ για τους Θεσσαλονικείς).... Εμένα με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο ένα τέτοιο σενάριο, για μένα είναι το πιο λογικό. Οσο πιο πολύ χρήση κάνεις, τόσο πιο πολύ να χρεώνεσαι, με λίγη χρήση, λίγη χρέωση, ώστε με αυτό τον τρόπο θα είναι οικονομικό να το βάλει και η γιαγιά μου  (του κερατά 7 ευρω το μήνα, εαν δεν κάνεις downloading ειναι μια χαρά και περισσεύει κιόλας).


Και για πολλοστή φορά το Club Ελλήνων Αχόρταγων Τορεντάκηδων προσπερνάει το παραπάνω επιχείρημα και το γυρνάει στις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες.  :Wink: 

Και μετά μου λένε ότι δεν έχω επιχειρήματα.  :Laughing:

----------


## gtl

Ανοησίες. Πριν από 20 χρόνια χρειαζόταν μισός μηνιάτικος μισθός για μερικές ώρες υπεραστικό τηλεφώνημα και σήμερα με 15 ευρώ αγοράζεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις.

----------


## demollyon

> Φιλος ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απ το δακτυλο μας...
> Εισαι εκνευρισμενος για το προβλημα σου και οτι και να σου πω, εσυ θα λες τα δικα σου.
> 
> Μια ερωτηση μονο..
> 
> Ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειμαι νεοελληνας, αρρωστος και θελω να κατεβαζω 100γιγα τη μερα. ΟΚ?
> 
> Λυσε μου μια απορια που ομολογω πως με βασανιζει... (εσυ τα ξερεις ολα, θα το ξερεις φανταζομαι και αυτο) 
> πως αποθηκευονται αυτα?  
> ...


Βέβαια είμαι εκνευρισμένος. Και δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός.

Το που θα τα αποθηκεύεις, τι σχέση έχει? Εσύ μπορεί να κατεβάζεις, και να τα διαγράφεις μόλις τα δεις/παίξεις/ακούσεις. Οπότε λίγο άκυρο αυτό που λες.

----------


## gtl

Ανοησίες. Πριν από 20 χρόνια χρειαζόταν μισός μηνιάτικος μισθός για μερικές ώρες υπεραστικό τηλεφώνημα και σήμερα με 15 ευρώ αγοράζεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις. 

Και η σύγκριση με το νερό και την ηλ.ενέργεια είναι βλακώδης. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολύ το internet και θα μας στερέψει, ε? Έλεος!

Πάρε μισθωμένη γραμμή να μην την μοιράζεσαι με κανέναν και άσε τις κλάψες.

----------


## manoulamou

> Ανοησίες. Και η σύγκριση με το νερό και την ηλ.ενέργεια είναι βλακώδης. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολύ το internet και θα μας στερέψει, ε? Έλεος!


Δηλαδη υπαρχει απεριοριστο bandwith;  YESSSS :Respekt: ....Ορματε παιδες!
Αρα τι να την κανουμε την μισθωμενη, για WOW και mp3s :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ;

----------


## gtl

Εσύ lewton συνέχισε τα μονολεκτικά ad-hominem και τις φατσούλες. Ο καθένας κάνει ότι του επιτρέπουν οι διανοητικες του ικανότητες.

Μανούλα:
δεν κατάλαβες ή σκοπίμως διαστρεβλώνεις.

Άλλο μη-ανανεώσιμοι φυσικοί πόροι και άλλο υπηρεσίες που επεκτείνονται με τις κατάλληλες επενδύσεις.

----------


## lewton

> Εσύ lewton συνέχισε τα μονολεκτικά ad-hominem και τις φατσούλες. Ο καθένας κάνει ότι του επιτρέπουν οι διανοητικες του ικανότητες.




Off Topic


		Όταν μου αποδείξετε ότι αξίζετε κάτι καλύτερο, θα σας γράψω ανάλογα.
Στο συγκεκριμένο forum έχω δεχτεί ένα σωρό προσωπικές επιθέσεις και προσβολές, μόνο και μόνο επειδή υποστήριξα την άποψή μου.
Θα γράψω για άλλη μια φορά τη θέση μου, και περιμένω να απαντήσεις σοβαρά. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα μπεις και εσύ στην ignore list μου (το οποίο σημαίνει δε θα απαντάω στις ύβρεις σου αλλά θα γίνεται κατευθείαν report στην ομάδα διαχείρησης).
	


Η θέση μου:
Εσείς ξεκινήσατε να αναφέρετε τη ΔΕΗ ως παράδειγμα, με την αιτιολογία ότι όπως η ΔΕΗ δεν βάζει περιορισμούς στην κατανάλωση του ρεύματος, δε θα πρέπει να βάζουν και οι ISPs.
Σας δώθηκε από 4-5 διαφορετικά μέλη (μεταξύ των οποίων εγώ, ο yiapap και o anon) η απάντηση ότι η ΔΕΗ είναι κακό παράδειγμα επειδή χρεώνει με τον όγκο, δηλαδή αν ο Α καταναλώσει περισσότερο ρεύμα από τον Β, θα πληρώσει και περισσότερο από τον Β.
Αυτό το επιχείρημα κάθε φορά απλά το αγνοείτε. Ένας άνθρωπος που ξέρει να κάνει διάλογο θα έπρεπε, είτε να εξηγήσει που διαφωνεί αν θεωρούσε ότι ο άλλος έχει άδικο, είτε να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει άδικο αν έβλεπε ότι ο άλλος έχει δίκιο. Τίποτα από τα δύο δεν έγινε.
Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, γυρνάς μετά και λες "α ξέρετε, η ΔΕΗ είναι κακό παράδειγμα". Χαίρω πολύ, δεν την αναφέραμε εμείς πρώτοι.

----------


## ant0ni0

Λεβέντη, η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ, οι ΔΡΟΜΟΙ και γενικά όλα τα δύκτια δεν είναι καθόλου κακο παράδειγμα γιατι αυτο που προσπαθούμε να πούμε/εξηγήσουμε είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργίας των δικτύων ο οποίος και ισχύει ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΚΤΙΑ.
Δεν στεκόμαστε στον τρόπο χρέωσης του εκάστοτε δικτύου αλλά στον τρόπο λειτουργείας. 

Αν είχες τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις δικτύων θα γνώριζες οτι είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ-ΑΣΥΜΦΩΡΟ-ΑΝΤΙΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ να κατασκευαστεί ένα δίκτυο το οποίο θα μπορεί να εξηπερετεί 100% το σύνολο των χρηστών του.
Απο το παραπάνω σκεπτικό προκείπτει και ο τρόπος χρέωσης των ανάλογων δικτύων.
Π.χ. μπας και το καταλάβεις/καταλάβετε. Είναι αδύνατον/ασύμφωρο να κατασκευαστεί οδικό δίκτυο στο κέντρο της αθήνας (και οπουδήποτε αλλού) το οποίο να μπορεί να "σηκώνει" να κυκλοφορούν όλα τα ΙΧ της αθήνας στην ομόνοια...
Για τον παραπάνω λόγο 
1)επιβλήθηκε το μέτρο του δακτύλιου
2)κατασκευάστηκε Μετρο-ηλεκτρικός
3)απαγορέυεται η στάθμευση

Εσύ τώρα τραβόντας τα συνταγματικά σου δικαιώματα από τα μαλλία μπορείς να μας πείς οτι είναι παράνομο που υπάρχει κανονισμός που σου απαγορέυει να κατέβεις μέρα παρα μέρα στο κέντρο με το αυτοκινητό σου. Εεε ο νοών νοήτο... :Evil:

----------


## l_satsok

σας πειραζει το βαλκανιοι ε; 
και μενα
και με πειραζει γιατι ξερω τι λενε οι ξενοι για μας και δεν το ανεχομαι.
και τα λενε εξ αιτιας μερικων ηλιθιων με νοοτροπιες σαν τη δικια σας.

----------


## gtl

"Εμείς" και "εσείς"? Δεν είμαι εκπρόσωπος καμμίας 'ομάδας', ούτε  συμμερίζομαι τους ποδοσφαιρικούς όρους υπό τους οποίους διερμηνεύεις τον διάλογο. Σίγουρα οι τελευταίοι εξηγούν τόσο το επίπεδο, όσο και το εριστικό ύφος των "συνεισφορών" σου. Τί κάνεις με την ignore list σου δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου, και τις χαριτωμένες "απειλές" θα σε συμβούλευα να τις κρατήσεις για τους συνομιλήκους σου.

Και με τους anon, sdikr διαφώνησα αλλά η συζήτηση δεν κατέληξε σε αντιπαράθεση καθώς τα μηνύματά τους περιείχαν επιχειρήματα αντί για παιδαριώδεις ειρωνειούλες και προσβολές στερούμενες οποιουδήποτε άλλου περιεχομένου. Ανυπομονώ για το 'πλονκ'.

----------


## Jazzer

*Προς τους φίλους συντονιστές :*
To συγκεκριμένο thread δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, παρά μόνο σε προσωπικές κόντρες, προσβολές και απίστευτη ένταση, το παρακολουθώ από την αρχή. Η συζήτηση ξέφυγε αρκετές φορές από τα όρια. Για τους λόγους αυτούς μπορείτε παρακαλώ να το κλειδώσετε ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## agmarios

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο τρόπος προώθησης - διαφήμισης των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν οι πάροχοι. Οι διαφημίσεις τους είναι όχι μόνο είναι παραπλανητικές αλλά και στοχευμένες σε αυτούς που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν τον κόσμο όλο.

Πώς κύριε ISP διαφημίζεις τις υπηρεσίες σου με αυτό τον τρόπο και μετά μιλάς για μη εγγυημένες ταχύτητες; Αν οι διαφημίσεις είχαν (όπως τα τσιγάρα) στο μισό χώρο (και όχι με μικρά γράμματα που τρέχουν) τους περιορσμούς που ισχύουν τότε θα φωνάζαμε όλοι λιγότερο.

Γιατί ISP με ιδιωτικό δίκτυο δεν βγάζεις πακέτο ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών (μικρό connection ratio) όπως έκανες παλιά με την αναλογία modem/χρηστών;

Κάθε δίκτυο, κάθε σύστημα με "ουρά αναμονής" στηρίζεται σε μια στατιστική ανάλυση και περιμένει ένα συγκεκριμένο φόρτο αιτημάτων. Αν τον υπερβεί φρακάρει τελεία και παύλα. 

Κάθε δίκτυο που δεν έχει κίνητρα αυτοπεριορισμού του χρήστη νομοτελειακά καταρρέει (έκει έρχεται το fair use στην τηλεφωνία)

H συμπεριφορά του downloader που δεν έχει την ταχύτητα που τον ικανοποιεί είναι ακριβώς ίδια με αυτή του κολλημένου στην κίνηση.  

Το bandwidth δεν είναι απεριόριστος πόρος. Είναι επεκτάσιμος. Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και με τα ταμεία των τραπεζών. Ένα υποκατάστημα δεν μπορεί να έχει άπειρα ταμεία. Μπορεί όμως να βάλει δυο ταμεία ακόμη για να εξυπηρετεί ταχύτερα. Θα το κάνει όταν την συμφέρει οικονομικά.

----------


## lewton

> Λεβέντη, η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ, οι ΔΡΟΜΟΙ και γενικά όλα τα δύκτια δεν είναι καθόλου κακο παράδειγμα γιατι αυτο που προσπαθούμε να πούμε/εξηγήσουμε είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργίας των δικτύων ο οποίος και ισχύει ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΚΤΙΑ.
> Δεν στεκόμαστε στον τρόπο χρέωσης του εκάστοτε δικτύου αλλά στον τρόπο λειτουργείας.


Από αυτό το κομμάτι συμπεραίνω ότι απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα.




> Αν είχες τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις δικτύων θα γνώριζες οτι είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ-ΑΣΥΜΦΩΡΟ-ΑΝΤΙΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ να κατασκευαστεί ένα δίκτυο το οποίο θα μπορεί να εξηπερετεί 100% το σύνολο των χρηστών του.
> Απο το παραπάνω σκεπτικό προκείπτει και ο τρόπος χρέωσης των ανάλογων δικτύων.
> Π.χ. μπας και το καταλάβεις/καταλάβετε. Είναι αδύνατον/ασύμφωρο να κατασκευαστεί οδικό δίκτυο στο κέντρο της αθήνας (και οπουδήποτε αλλού) το οποίο να μπορεί να "σηκώνει" να κυκλοφορούν όλα τα ΙΧ της αθήνας στην ομόνοια...
> Για τον παραπάνω λόγο 
> 1)επιβλήθηκε το μέτρο του δακτύλιου
> 2)κατασκευάστηκε Μετρο-ηλεκτρικός
> 3)απαγορέυεται η στάθμευση
> 
> Εσύ τώρα τραβόντας τα συνταγματικά σου δικαιώματα από τα μαλλία μπορείς να μας πείς οτι είναι παράνομο που υπάρχει κανονισμός που σου απαγορέυει να κατέβεις μέρα παρα μέρα στο κέντρο με το αυτοκινητό σου. Εεε ο νοών νοήτο...


Σε όλα αυτά συμφωνούμε απόλυτα, και μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει ποιά είναι η θέση μου.
Θα μπορούσες να τα γράψεις χωρίς να με προσβάλεις (στα σημεία που έχω μαρκάρει με κόκκινο).

----------


## ant0ni0

Έχεις δικαιο. Συγνώμη. :Embarassed:

----------


## predo79

> σας πειραζει το βαλκανιοι ε; 
> και μενα
> και με πειραζει γιατι ξερω τι λενε οι ξενοι για μας και δεν το ανεχομαι.
> και τα λενε εξ αιτιας μερικων ηλιθιων με νοοτροπιες σαν τη δικια σας.




Off Topic


		Καλά μην αρχίσω και εγώ τώρα  :Razz:   το ότι μερικοί λαλάκες ξένοι ρατσιστές κρίνουν ομάδες εκκατομυρίων ανθρώπων από μετρικούς(δεν αναφέρομε στη παρούσα διαμάχη) δεν είναι η υπέρτατη μ@λ@κία; Και θα τρέξουμε να τους υποστιρήξουμε κιόλας σαν προοδευτικούς και να τους φέρουμε για παράδειγμα;

----------


## vchristos

Να το θέσω διαφορετικά και αναφέρω σαν παράδειγμα την Αττική οδό, την οποία χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά. 
Έχει κίνηση χιλιάδων οχημάτων με χρόνους κατα πολύ μικρότερους για να διανύσεις μια απόσταση σε σχέση με τον συμβατικό δρόμο διότι αναπτύσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες με αποτέλεσμα ελάχιστα κυκλοφοριακά . Δηλαδή "ιντερνετικα" μεγάλος όγκος δεδομένων σε λίγο χρόνο.  

Όταν οι ταχύτητες των isp γίνουν ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΔΡΟΜΟΙ  ώστε να μειωθούν οι χρόνοι για να κατεβάσεις κατι και να μην είσαι μέσα όλο το βράδι, τότε το συζητάμε για αλόγιστη χρήση!

Εμείς για internet χρησιμοποιούμε την Παλαιά Εθνική οδό!!!

----------


## agmarios

> Έχει κίνηση χιλιάδων οχημάτων με χρόνους κατα πολύ μικρότερους για να διανύσεις μια απόσταση σε σχέση με τον συμβατικό δρόμο διότι αναπτύσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες με αποτέλεσμα ελάχιστα κυκλοφοριακά .


Το ανάποδο ισχύει. Αναπτύσσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες γιατί δεν υπάρχει κυκλοφοριακό. Γι αυτό και κάποιες φορές (μαζική έξοδο-είσοδο Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, 15Αύγουστο κλπ) έχει κυκλοφοριακό και επομένως μικρές ταχύτητες.
Το γίνεται όμως σε κάθε έξοδο και το μποτιλιάρισμα που προκαλείται επειδή τα αυτοκίνητα που βγαίνουν δεν χωρούν στους άλλους δρόμους είναι ένα εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα για το bottleneck




> Εμείς για internet χρησιμοποιούμε την Παλαιά Εθνική οδό!!!


Εδώ δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω.

----------


## A_gamer

agmarios, δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με όσα αναφέρεις πιο πάνω.(Και με αυτά που λες στο τελευταίο ποστ, επίσης συμφωνώ) :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Να το θέσω διαφορετικά και αναφέρω σαν παράδειγμα την Αττική οδό, την οποία χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά. 
> Έχει κίνηση χιλιάδων οχημάτων με χρόνους κατα πολύ μικρότερους για να διανύσεις μια απόσταση σε σχέση με τον συμβατικό δρόμο διότι αναπτύσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες με αποτέλεσμα ελάχιστα κυκλοφοριακά . Δηλαδή "ιντερνετικα" μεγάλος όγκος δεδομένων σε λίγο χρόνο.  
> 
> Όταν οι ταχύτητες των isp γίνουν ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΔΡΟΜΟΙ  ώστε να μειωθούν οι χρόνοι για να κατεβάσεις κατι και να μην είσαι μέσα όλο το βράδι, τότε το συζητάμε για αλόγιστη χρήση!
> 
> Εμείς για internet χρησιμοποιούμε την Παλαιά Εθνική οδό!!!


Πόσο πληρώνεις την μία και πόσο την άλλη;
Εδώ ακόμα και τα gps  πλέον έχουν οδηγίες για να σε πάνε απο τον παλιό δρομό για να μην πλήρωσεις

Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε αυτές τις συγκρίσεις,  λέει ο ένας για την ΔΕΗ,  η οποιά έχει χρέωση όγκου  και χρεώση παγιου αν τον προηγουμένο μήνα περάσεις κάποιες μονάδες,  αναγκαστικά δηλαδή κάνεις κουμάντο,  το νέρο το ίδιο το τηλέφωνο το ίδιο  (μην μου πεί κανεις για τα απεριόριστα  τον 10 λεπτών,  που τα κόβουν στην 1 ώρα ή στα 150 λέπτα).

Ναι χρειαζόμαστε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (ωστε πλεόν να λές εντάξει μωρέ δεν έχω  10mbit  έχω 5  αλλά μου φτάνουν,  αντί για έχω 768  και έχω 100)  αλλά και πάλι χωρίς cap  ή να το πω καλύτερα fair use  θα έχουμε μια απο τα ίδια

Δηλάδη συνέχως κάνετε παράδειγμα  συστήματα που χρεώνουν ανάλογα με το πόσο κάνεις χρήση  γιατι μιλάμε να υπάρξει το ίδιο και για το Internet/bandwidth

----------


## vchristos

> Το ανάποδο ισχύει. Αναπτύσσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες γιατί δεν υπάρχει κυκλοφοριακό. Γι αυτό και κάποιες φορές (μαζική έξοδο-είσοδο Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, 15Αύγουστο κλπ) έχει κυκλοφοριακό και επομένως μικρές ταχύτητες.
> Το γίνεται όμως σε κάθε έξοδο και το μποτιλιάρισμα που προκαλείται επειδή τα αυτοκίνητα που βγαίνουν δεν χωρούν στους άλλους δρόμους είναι ένα εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα για το bottleneck



Δεν υπάρχει κυκλοφοριακό διότι είναι αυτοκινητόδρομος κλειστού τύπου χωρίς διόδια στην διαδρομή αλλά μόνο στις εισόδους. Στις μαζικές εξόδους δημιουργειται πρόβλημα στις εξόδους (μια λωρίδα μόνο εξόδου) με αποτέλεσμα το μποτιλιάρισμα και στον δρόμο. Φυσικά και η Αττική οδος έχει όρια και δεν μπορεί να δεχθεί όλα τα αυτοκίνητα του λεκανοπεδίου.

----------


## vchristos

> Ναι χρειαζόμαστε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (ωστε πλεόν να λές εντάξει μωρέ δεν έχω  10mbit  έχω 5  αλλά μου φτάνουν,  αντί για έχω 768  και έχω 100)  αλλά και πάλι χωρίς cap  ή να το πω καλύτερα fair use  θα έχουμε μια απο τα ίδια


Συμφωνώ ,ναι fair use όταν οι ταχύτητες θα είναι 10mbit >. 
Αλλά μην συζητάμε για fair use με 768 ή 1024.

----------


## anon

> Ανοησίες. Πριν από 20 χρόνια χρειαζόταν μισός μηνιάτικος μισθός για μερικές ώρες υπεραστικό τηλεφώνημα και σήμερα με 15 ευρώ αγοράζεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις.



Oχι ανοησίες... Εχεις δίκιο ότι πριν 20 χρόνια ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα. Ισως (προσωπικά το πιστεύω απόλυτα) σε 20 χρόνια τα 100Mbps να υπάρχουν στον καθένα σπίτι, και αντί καλώδιο, να σε συνδέουν κατευθείαν οπτική ίνα. Πόσοι είχαν τηλέφωνο, 5 χρόνια μετα την πρώτη εγκατάστασή του; Πόσοι έχουν σήμερα; Κάνε αναλογία με το ιντερνετ. Επίσης σήμερα μπορεί να έγινε σημαντικά φθηνότερο το κόστος τηλ κλήσεων, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι απεριόριστο. Εαν αρχίσουν όλοι να μιλάνε 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, να δείς που θα πέσει κόφτης ή θα αλλάξουν πακέτα χρέωσης οι εταιρίες.

----------


## karavagos

_
Telecommunications Predictions 2007
TMT Trends 2007

This study examines 10 emerging developments sure to make 2007 another eventful year for the telecommunications industry:

  1. Reaching the limits of cyberspace—growth in video traffic on the "superhighway" means the Internet is approaching gridlock.
   2. The net neutrality debate needs resolution—the Internet, fundamental freedom for all or a tiered, toll-based enterprise?
   3. The broadband appliance unlocks the Internet for everyone—sidestepping the PC via new, small devices will promote future growth in Internet penetration.
   4. Long live mobile video (just forget the television)—moving video content from the phone and onto bigger screens is far more likely to reap profits than trying to squeeze television onto mobile phones.
   5. It’s mobile, but not as we knew it—network operators need to shake things up as mobile moves indoors.
   6. The case for innovation, not imitation, in IPTV—IPTV needs to develop an original offer of television, not be a pale imitation of what currently exists.
   7. The kilobyte is the killer application—bigger is not always better, as kilobyte-sized applications show.
   8. The double-edged sword of triple play—failure to deliver a consistent quality of service across all their bundled offerings could cost operators dearly.
   9. The connectivity chasms deepen—in the expanding digital divide, if you do not have voice, you may not have a voice.
  10. The rising cost of free telecommunications—the "free lunch" in telecommunications may cause indigestion for some.

The report includes recommendations from the Technology, Media & Telecommunications industry group on how to take advantage of these emerging trends.
_

Η αντίστοιχη ανάλυση:


Και το ζουμί της υπόθεσης:



> However if the price paid for bandwidth continues falling, there
> may be no economic rationale for either upgrading or laying
> new fiber. Thus the cost of wholesale transmission may well
> have to rise. In response, ISPs are likely to have to raise their
> tariffs and even change their business models in order to make
> retail broadband provision sustainable.
> This may be a far larger issue than net neutrality; it is about
> the long-term commercial viability of broadband provision.
> Exponential growth in demand should be the best problem any
> ...

----------


## anon

> Ανοησίες. Πριν από 20 χρόνια χρειαζόταν μισός μηνιάτικος μισθός για μερικές ώρες υπεραστικό τηλεφώνημα και σήμερα με 15 ευρώ αγοράζεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις. 
> 
> Και η σύγκριση με το νερό και την ηλ.ενέργεια είναι βλακώδης. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολύ το internet και θα μας στερέψει, ε? Έλεος!
> 
> Πάρε μισθωμένη γραμμή να μην την μοιράζεσαι με κανέναν και άσε τις κλάψες.



Δεν ειναι καθόλου βλακώδης. Εαν εσύ δεν την καταλαβαίνεις, τότε αλλού θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε την ανικανότητα αντίληψης. Και το νερό ειναι περιορισμένο, όσο και να θέλεις υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα. Και το ρεύμα ειναι περιορισμένο, όσο και να θες, κάποια συγκεκριμένη ισχύ βγάζουν τα εργοστάσια. *Και το Ιντερνετ ειναι περιορισμένο, γιατι τα καλώδια που ειναι στημένα, εχουν συγκεκριμένες ταχύτητες. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά κάθε αύξηση ταχύτητας (διεθνές ιντερνετ, εθνικο δίκτυο κορμού κλπ) κοστίζει.* Εχεις δίκιο ότι μπορεί να αυξηθεί και να γίνει όσο θες, αλλα με κόστος. Μπορώ εαν θέλω να πάρω μια γραμμή 1Gbps, εαν έχω τα φράγκα να την πληρώσω....Η' νομίζεις ότι απο τα  υπάρχοντα καλώδια-οπτικές ίνες στο Ατλαντικό μπορεί να περάσει απεριόριστη κίνηση; Σίγουρα όχι! Νομίζεις ότι κοστίζει πενταροδεκάρες να μπεί ένα νέο καλώδιο πχ στον Ατλαντικό και να συντηρηθεί; Κάπου πρέπει να πάει το κόστος. Εαν δεν θες να ανέβει το κόστος που πληρώνεις για Adsl, τότε πως θα γίνει αυτό; (hint το κόστος βασικά πέφτει απο την άνοδο του contentio ratio)




> Να το θέσω διαφορετικά και αναφέρω σαν παράδειγμα την Αττική οδό, την οποία χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά. 
> Έχει κίνηση χιλιάδων οχημάτων με χρόνους κατα πολύ μικρότερους για να διανύσεις μια απόσταση σε σχέση με τον συμβατικό δρόμο διότι αναπτύσονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες με αποτέλεσμα ελάχιστα κυκλοφοριακά . Δηλαδή "ιντερνετικα" μεγάλος όγκος δεδομένων σε λίγο χρόνο.  
> 
> Όταν οι ταχύτητες των isp γίνουν ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΔΡΟΜΟΙ  ώστε να μειωθούν οι χρόνοι για να κατεβάσεις κατι και να μην είσαι μέσα όλο το βράδι, τότε το συζητάμε για αλόγιστη χρήση!
> 
> Εμείς για internet χρησιμοποιούμε την Παλαιά Εθνική οδό!!!


Για την Αττική οδό όμως πληρώνεις διόδια, ενώ στην Παλαιά Εθνική οδό όχι  :Wink:  Γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός, γιατί οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν. ΔΗλαδή εαν αυξηθούν οι τιμές, ή μπεί ογκοχρέωση, εσύ τι λές, δεν θα σταματήσει το ασταμάτητο download? Δεν συνεχίζω, γιατί θα μου πούν ότι προβοκάρω τους παρόχους να το κάνουν. Προτιμώ διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες ώστε να είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι. Αλλά με ευχολόγια οι πάροχοι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνουν. Αυτή την στιγμή η μεγαλύτερη πελατειακή τους βάση ειναι οι heavy downloaders που έστω και με πετσοκομμένες ταχύτητες έχουν κατεβαστήρια να δουλεύουν συνέχεια. Το VoIP δεν το θέλουν, γιατί πουλούν υπηρεσίες εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας (δες τε τα τιμολόγια VoIP και εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας, μέχρι και 10 φορές πάνω, και καταλαβαίνεται γιατί δεν θέλουν το VoIP). Οπότε τι μένει; Κάποιοι γραφικοί για gaming, και κάποιοι επαγγελματίες που θέλουν remote administration/desktop και λοιπά. Σιγά τα ωά!!!! Αποτελούν συντριπτικά μικρό μερίδιο κοινό για να ενδιαφερθούν γιαυτούς. Ετσι πρέπει να την φάμε και να ησυχάσουμε (εμείς που δεν κάνουμε downloading). Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την συγκεκριμένη πελατειακή ομάδα, και ούτε πρόκειται.

----------


## rockstarhs

Αττικη οδος και κουραφεξαλα.
Λολα να ενα μηλο
αν η γιαγια μου ειχε καρουλια θα ηταν ρουλεμαν. λολ

Δηλαδη να μην πηγαινω απο Αττικη Οδο για να βοηθαω τους συναθρωπους μου στο να μην μποτιλιαρονται? :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Αττικη οδος και κουραφεξαλα.
> Λολα να ενα μηλο
> αν η γιαγια μου ειχε καρουλια θα ηταν ρουλεμαν. λολ
> 
> Δηλαδη να μην πηγαινω απο Αττικη Οδο για να βοηθαω τους συναθρωπους μου στο να μην μποτιλιαρονται?


go grandma!!

Να μην πάς απο την Ατική  γιατί θα πληρώσεις, Πως ακούγεται αυτό;
Βλέπεις το κόστος είναι το λεγόμενο cap

----------


## gtl

Το "βλακώδης" (και "ανοησίες") ήταν άσχημος τρόπος από μέρους μου, την στιγμή που το μήνυμα στο οποίο απαντούσα ήταν ευγενικό και δεν είχε σχέση με τους "οπαδικούς" παροξυσμούς που προηγήθηκαν. Λυπάμαι γι'αυτό.

Επί της ουσίας όμως επιμένω ότι πρόκειται για εντελώς άστοχους παραλληλισμούς, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα (και φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεσαι, αν και υποτιμάς). 

Και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Την προ ΕΠΑΚ εποχή, όταν οι ISPs κατήργησαν την χρονοχρέωση (και με δεδομένο τον πεπερασμένο εξοπλισμό, ήτοι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές).. Όταν οι γραμμές των παρόχων βούιζαν, εσείς αντί για αναβάθμιση των τηλεφωνικών τους κέντρων, ζητούσατε επαναφορά της χρονοχρέωσης?

----------


## vchristos

> Για την Αττική οδό όμως πληρώνεις διόδια, ενώ στην Παλαιά Εθνική οδό όχι  Γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός, γιατί οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν. ΔΗλαδή εαν αυξηθούν οι τιμές, ή μπεί ογκοχρέωση, εσύ τι λές, δεν θα σταματήσει το ασταμάτητο download? Δεν συνεχίζω, γιατί θα μου πούν ότι προβοκάρω τους παρόχους να το κάνουν. Προτιμώ διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες ώστε να είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι. Αλλά με ευχολόγια οι πάροχοι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνουν. Αυτή την στιγμή η μεγαλύτερη πελατειακή τους βάση ειναι οι heavy downloaders που έστω και με πετσοκομμένες ταχύτητες έχουν κατεβαστήρια να δουλεύουν συνέχεια. Το VoIP δεν το θέλουν, γιατί πουλούν υπηρεσίες εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας (δες τε τα τιμολόγια VoIP και εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας, μέχρι και 10 φορές πάνω, και καταλαβαίνεται γιατί δεν θέλουν το VoIP). Οπότε τι μένει; Κάποιοι γραφικοί για gaming, και κάποιοι επαγγελματίες που θέλουν remote administration/desktop και λοιπά. Σιγά τα ωά!!!! Αποτελούν συντριπτικά μικρό μερίδιο κοινό για να ενδιαφερθούν γιαυτούς. Ετσι πρέπει να την φάμε και να ησυχάσουμε (εμείς που δεν κάνουμε downloading). Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την συγκεκριμένη πελατειακή ομάδα, και ούτε πρόκειται.



Δεν διαφωνώ αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι και για την Αττική οδό είχαν γίνει παρα πολλές συζητήσεις για την χρήση σε σχέση με την απόσταση που διανύεις και να πληρώνεις ανάλογα την διαδρομή αλλά δεν έκαναν τίποτα παρόλο που θα έμπαιναν περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα μέσα διότι έτσι κερδίζουν πιο πολλά. 
Έτσι και οι isp προτιμούν ένα πάγιο από λιγότερους χρήστες αλλά με πιο πολλά κερδη από ότι αναλογα με την χρηση. Υπάρχουν παρα πολλά μαγαζιά και μικρές εταιρίες που πληρώνουν για ιντερνετ μηνιαία με πολύ μικρότερη χρήση και συνηθως το πολύ μέχρι τις 6 το απόγευμα.
Το έχουν μελετήσει οι isp και είναι προς όφελος τους τουλάχιστον τώρα. Εάν αρχίζει και δεν τους συμφέρει θα δούμε και τις πρώτες ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## anon

> Αττικη οδος και κουραφεξαλα.
> Λολα να ενα μηλο
> αν η γιαγια μου ειχε καρουλια θα ηταν ρουλεμαν. λολ
> 
> Δηλαδη να μην πηγαινω απο Αττικη Οδο για να βοηθαω τους συναθρωπους μου στο να μην μποτιλιαρονται?


Εχεις την επιλογή να πάς και να πληρώσεις διόδια, που για πολλούς για καθημερινή χρήση, δεν ειναι ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό. Η' να μην πας απο Αττική και να μην πληρώσεις. Εγώ έχω την επιλογή να πληρώσω πχ 20 ευρώ παραπάνω και να συνδέομαι με Αττική οδό ενώ οι υπόλοιποι τσιγγούνιδες θα συνωστίζονται στην Παλαια Εθνική; Για μένα αυτό θα ήταν κάποια λύση. Επίσης νομίζεις ότι εαν δεν υπήρχαν τα διόδια, θα ήταν το ίδιο καλά στην Αττική οδό;




> Και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Την προ ΕΠΑΚ εποχή, όταν οι ISPs κατήργησαν την χρονοχρέωση (και με δεδομένο τον πεπερασμένο εξοπλισμό, ήτοι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές).. Όταν οι γραμμές των παρόχων βούιζαν, εσείς αντί για αναβάθμιση των τηλεφωνικών τους κέντρων, ζητούσατε επαναφορά της χρονοχρέωσης?


Συγνώμη για ποιόν πάροχο μιλάς; Μήπως για τις τελεκάρτες πρόσβασης στο ιντερνετ; Γιατί έχω απο το 1994, προ ΕΠΑΚ, τότε που η αστική μονάδα ήταν απεριορίστου διαρκείας, και απλά πλήρωνα ένα πάγιο στον πάροχο για συνδρομή...

----------


## gtl

Οι πάροχοι, την εποχή που μπαίναμε στο δίκτυο μέσω των BBS τους (slip πρωτόκολλο) έδιναν περιορισμένο χρόνο πρόσβασης (ναι, πάνω στις αναλογικές γραμμές). Το 94 που αναφέρεις όλοι οι εμπορικοί πάροχοι το έκαναν αυτό. Στο πατρικό μου έχω PC MASTER που διαφημίζει την πρωτοπορία της compulink να καταργήσει τους χρονικούς περιορισμούς.

Όσο για το bandwith και το backbone, οι τιμές μειώνονται συνεχώς καθώς η τεχνολογία εξελίσεται (αν έμεναν στατικές θα 'τρέχαμε' ακόμα στα 64 και 128k.

----------


## aspirin

Να πώ και εγώ τη γνώμη μου. Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι τορρεντάκηδες, δε πρόκειται να βλέπαμε αναβαθμίσεις. Κ όσο για το voip είναι προβληματικό έτσι κ αλλιώς. Για να δείς καλή ποιότητα πρέπει να βελτιωθούν πολλοί τομείς. 

Στην τελική ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει τη γραμμή του. Ας αποφασίσουν οι ISP τί πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν και η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών θα τη διαμορφώσει ανάλογα με τα θέλω της.  Αν κρίνω από την ΟΝ telecoms που συσπειρωθηκαν τόσοι άνθρωποι για το θέμα των πορτών, έτσι και γίνει traffic shapping θα γίνει 3ος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος.

----------


## theflame_adsl

Ρε παιδιά, το ξαναλέω, ηρεμήστε!!!!!
Το να συζητάμε για όρια και traffic shaping στη φάση που είναι το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα είναι αστείο!!!!
Πως να μην μπουκώνουν τα δίκτυα με τις άθλιες ταχύτητες που έχουμε;;;
Πως να μην γίνεται ο μέσος χρήστης heavy user όταν για να κατεβάσεις κάτι θέλεις μεροκάματο.
Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο sites, gaming,emails και VoiceIP τηλεφωνία.
Είναι και εικόνα, ήχος. Και αυτά όπως και να το κάνουμε πιάνουν χώρο.
Και διευκρινίζω:
Παρακολουθώ 5-6 σειρές που στην Ελλάδα μας δεν θα τις δούμε ποτέ ή θα τις δούμε μετά από 5-6 χρονάκια. 6 επεισόδια την εβδομάδα Χ 350MB = 2100MB
Κατεβάζω και καμιά HD ταινία την εβδομάδα (γιατί η ποιότητα είναι σε άλλη φάση) άλλα 10000ΜΒ
Να πούμε και όλα τα άλλα, σερφάρισμα-mail-κανένα mp3-αναβαθμίσεις προγραμμάτων αλλά 2000-3000ΜΒ;;;
Το σύνολο περίπου 14-15GB την εβδομάδα.
Τη σύνδεση δε την μοιράζομαι και με τον ξάδερφο μου ο οποίος είναι gamer.
Είμαι heavy user; Εγώ δεν βάζω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή τη κατηγορία. 
Πετάω ή δεν βλέπω κάτι από αυτά που κατεβάζω; Φυσικά και όχι, απλά δεν βλέπω Ελληνική TV.
Με την προ καιρού 768 άθλια σύνδεση αυτά τα 14G για να κατέβουν έπρεπε να μένει ο υπολογιστής ανοιχτός τη μισή εβδομάδα και βάλε :Razz:  
Άσε που για να παίξει ο ξάδερφος το δικό μου PC ήταν μόνο σερφάρισμα, ούτε καν mail μια και αν κατέβαζες κανένα μεγάλο συνημμένο το gaming γονάτιζε.
Πριν περίπου 2 μήνες τη θέση της 768 πήρε μία 4άρα μετά από αναμονή 3-4 μηνών (καλά που στο σπίτι έχουμε 2 τηλ.γραμές).
Ε λοιπόν από τότε ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ανοιχτός περισσότερες από 2 ώρες την ημέρα (πριν ήταν πάνω από 12 ώρες κατά μέσο όρο)  :One thumb up:  
Και αν κάπου μένει περισσότερο είναι για σερφάρισμα ή για να φτιάξω κανένα ratio.
Η 4άρα, η καλή 4άρα στην περίπτωσή μας δεν είναι 5 φορές ταχύτερη από μία 768 αλλά 8-9 φορές γιατί (εκτός μίας εβδομάδας) μέχρι τώρα δίνει αυτά που υπόσχετε, ενώ η 768 έδινε τα μισά ή και λιγότερα.
Άσε που πλέον το "κλείσε το να παίξω" ή το "περίμενε μωρέ μη το κόψω τώρα μισή ωρίτσα θέλει ακόμα" ακούγεται σπανιότατα και οι υποχωρήσεις γίνονται πολύ πιο εύκολα.
Τελικά πείτε μου, πότε μπούκωνα περισσότερο το δίκτυο, όταν είχα μία "traffic shaping" 768 σύνδεση ή τώρα με την όχι "traffic shaping" 4άρα.
Πληρώνω και αυτά που θέλω θα τα κατεβάσω.
Αφού δεν τίθεται θέμα χρονοχρέωσης θα το κάνω. Ας πετάει λοιπόν το δίκτυο για να ξεμπερδεύω γρηγορότερα και να αδειάζω το χώρο για τους άλλους.
Αν μου βάλουν όριο ταχύτητας, απλά θα κάθομαι περισσότερο και το μπούκωμα δεν θα έχει τέλος, φαύλος κύκλος.
Αν μου βάλουν ογκοχρέωση θα πάω εκεί που δεν έχει και ας είναι πιο αργά, όσο βαστάει η τσέπη μου θα πληρώσω.
Λοιπόν η λύση δεν είναι ούτε όρια, ούτε περιορισμός, η λύση είναι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να τελειώνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε και να ελευθερώνουμε bandwith στα γρήγορα.
Τώρα αν μου δώσουν 24άρα γραμμή με τα 20-25€/μήνα ε θα κάνω τα στραβά μάτια αν λόγω ορίων μου ρίχνει την ταχύτητα σε 10άρα, θα κατεβάζω 2,5 φορές πιο γρήγορα από ότι τώρα και άρα θα τελειώνω 2,5 γρηγορότερα τις δουλειές μου με το ιντερνετ, και εδώ το γρήγορα μετράει... :Wink:

----------


## demollyon

Kαι ξαναλέω: Οι βαριοί χρήστες είναι αχόρταγοι. Ακόμα και 100Mbits να τους δώσουν, θα συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν 24/7, με αποτέλεσμα να σέρνουν το δίκτυο. Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δαχτυλό μας.

----------


## agmarios

> Το να συζητάμε για όρια και traffic shaping στη φάση που είναι το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα είναι αστείο!!!!
> Πως να μην μπουκώνουν τα δίκτυα με τις άθλιες ταχύτητες που έχουμε;;;
> Πως να μην γίνεται ο μέσος χρήστης heavy user όταν για να κατεβάσεις κάτι θέλεις μεροκάματο.


Το ts, τα όρια και όποιος άλλος περιορισμός χρειάζεται στα χάλια δίκτυα. Άμα υπάρχουν πόροι για όλλους δεν χρειάζονται περιορισμοί.




> Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο sites, gaming,emails και VoiceIP τηλεφωνία.
> Είναι και εικόνα, ήχος. Και αυτά όπως και να το κάνουμε πιάνουν χώρο.


Φυσικά, δε νομίζω ότι διαφώνησε κανείς σε αυτό.



> Το σύνολο περίπου 14-15GB την εβδομάδα.
> Τη σύνδεση δε την μοιράζομαι και με τον ξάδερφο μου ο οποίος είναι gamer.
> Είμαι heavy user; Εγώ δεν βάζω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή τη κατηγορία.


Αφού μοιράζεσαι την σύνδεση ξέρεις τι πάει να πει μοιραζόμενος πόρος και από ότι κατάλαβα έχετε βρει και το προτόκολλο διαμοίρασης του πόρου. Μπράβο σας.
Το αν είσαι heavy user δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από τον όγκο αλλά και από τις δυνατότητες του δικτύου. Δεν είναι ντροπή να είναι κανείς heavy user, δεν είναι ρετσινιά.





> Με την προ καιρού 768 άθλια σύνδεση αυτά τα 14G για να κατέβουν έπρεπε να μένει ο υπολογιστής ανοιχτός τη μισή εβδομάδα και βάλε 
> Άσε που για να παίξει ο ξάδερφος το δικό μου PC ήταν μόνο σερφάρισμα, ούτε καν mail μια και αν κατέβαζες κανένα μεγάλο συνημμένο το gaming γονάτιζε.
> Πριν περίπου 2 μήνες τη θέση της 768 πήρε μία 4άρα μετά από αναμονή 3-4 μηνών (καλά που στο σπίτι έχουμε 2 τηλ.γραμές).
> Ε λοιπόν από τότε ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ανοιχτός περισσότερες από 2 ώρες την ημέρα (πριν ήταν πάνω από 12 ώρες κατά μέσο όρο)  
> Και αν κάπου μένει περισσότερο είναι για σερφάρισμα ή για να φτιάξω κανένα ratio.
> Η 4άρα, η καλή 4άρα στην περίπτωσή μας δεν είναι 5 φορές ταχύτερη από μία 768 αλλά 8-9 φορές γιατί (εκτός μίας εβδομάδας) μέχρι τώρα δίνει αυτά που υπόσχετε, ενώ η 768 έδινε τα μισά ή και λιγότερα.


Πρώτα απ' όλα πιστεύω ότι καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά του θέλω να κατεβάσω 15 giga την εβδομάδα από το θέλω να κατεβάσω όσο περισσότερο γίνεται.
Επίσης εσύ δεν εφαρμόζεις τη μη λογική του πληρώνω και θα κάνω ότι γουστάρω αφού υποχωρούσες για να παίξει και ο ξάδελφος.
Όταν λοιπόν θα γεμίσει το ιδιόκτητο στο οποίο βρίσκεστε με άτομα αυτής της λογικής τότε θα έχετε πάλι τα ίδια.




> Άσε που πλέον το "κλείσε το να παίξω" ή το "περίμενε μωρέ μη το κόψω τώρα μισή ωρίτσα θέλει ακόμα" ακούγεται σπανιότατα και οι υποχωρήσεις γίνονται πολύ πιο εύκολα.


Αν είχατε ένα router που υποστηρίζει QoS και προτεραιότητες πακέτων δεν θα είχατε καθόλου τέτοια προβλήματα. Γιατί να μη γίνει σε επίπεδο provider; γιατί σε πειράζει να φεύγουν πρώτα τα πακέτα του ξαδέλφου; (τον provider τον πειράζει γιατί δεν θέλει το voIP )




> Τελικά πείτε μου, πότε μπούκωνα περισσότερο το δίκτυο, όταν είχα μία "traffic shaping" 768 σύνδεση ή τώρα με την όχι "traffic shaping" 4άρα.


η 768 δεν είχε ts απλά δεν άντεχε το δίκτυο. Καμία σχέση.




> Πληρώνω και αυτά που θέλω θα τα κατεβάσω. Αφού δεν τίθεται θέμα χρονοχρέωσης θα το κάνω.


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε πόσο χρόνο όμως θέλεις να τα κατεβάσεις; 



> Ας πετάει λοιπόν το δίκτυο για να ξεμπερδεύω γρηγορότερα και να αδειάζω το χώρο για τους άλλους.
> Αν μου βάλουν όριο ταχύτητας, απλά θα κάθομαι περισσότερο και το μπούκωμα δεν θα έχει τέλος, φαύλος κύκλος.


Εσύ θα αφήσεις τους πόρους για τους υπόλοιπους. Άλλοι απλά θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν.




> Αν μου βάλουν ογκοχρέωση θα πάω εκεί που δεν έχει και ας είναι πιο αργά, όσο βαστάει η τσέπη μου θα πληρώσω.


Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η σκέψη. Εσύ θες 15*4 = 60GB/μήνα. Αν λοιπόν σου πούνε:
Έχεις 25 Mbps γραμμή. Τα 40 giga κάνουν 20€, τα πρώτα 10 επιπλέον άλλα 20€ και τα επόμενα 10 40€. Δηλαδή:
40Gb/μήνα: 20€
50Gb/μήνα: 40€
60Gb/μήνα: 80€
τι θα κάνεις; δεν θα σκέφτεσαι 2 φορές τι κατεβάζεις; δεν θα κατεβάζεις μόνο τα απαραίτητα;




> Λοιπόν η λύση δεν είναι ούτε όρια, ούτε περιορισμός, η λύση είναι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να τελειώνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε και να ελευθερώνουμε bandwith στα γρήγορα.


Για άλλη μια φορά, αν σκέφτονταν όλοι έτσι το δίκτυο δεν θα φρακάριζε.

Μάριος

----------


## geo7

agmarie, δεν ειχα σκοπο να ξαναποσταρω στο συγκεκριμενο τοπικ, αλλα το οτι και συ (που δειχνεις να εισαι λογικος και δεν βγαζεις μισος και απεχθεια  για τους *downloaders*) θετεις το επιχειρημα οτι "θα συνεχιζουν να κατεβαζουν" μου κανει πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση, και δεν μπορω παρα να το ξανακανω το ερωτημα.
Και παρακαλω πολυ να μην το προσπερασετε αυτη τη φορα, αυτοι που πιστευετε οτι το προβλημα ειναι η κακη νοοτροπια του ελληναρα, βαλκανιου, αναλγητου, αχορταγου τορρεντα που δεν καταλαβαινει πως δουλευουν τα δικτυα - και να μου το απαντησετε.

Ας κανουμε λοιπον την υποθεση εργασιας οτι εχετε δικιο, και οι τορρενταδες ειναι μια αιμοσταγης κοινωνικη ομαδα που ο μοναδικος σκοπος της ζωης των μελων της ειναι να κατεβαζουν με τα ζωα τους 24/7/31/365...

Εχουμε μαθει καποιες σελιδες πισω οτι το bandwidth ειναι πεπερασμενο ή μαλλον πιο σωστα η οικονομικη δυνατοτητα των παροχων να το επεκτεινουν ειναι πεπερασμενη.
Ενδεχομενως να ειναι και η "διαθεση" του παροχου να επενδυσει σε bandwidth, "πεπερασμενη", θα προσθεσω εγω...
Αν λοιπον τα παραπανω ειναι πεπερασμενα μια (1) φορα, η αποθηκευτικες "εγκαταστασεις" και η οικονομικη δυνατοτητα του home user να τις επεκτεινει (παροτι βαρυς κι "ασηκωτος"...) ειναι "πεπερασμενη" εκατο (100) φορες...
Και για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος:

1 σκληρος δισκος των 250 γιγα κοστιζει περιπου 70ευρω...
Θελετε να μιλησουμε για εγγραψιμα DVD που εχουν καλυτερο λογο χωρητικοτητας/κοστους?
250γιγα /4,4γιγα = περιπου 57 δισκακια...
Η πιο φθηνη 100αδα με μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα στο e-shop κοστιζει γυρω στα 33ευρω, δηλαδη 33λεπτα το ενα...επι 57 μας κανει 18,81 ευρω..


(...)



Ας συνεχισουμε να υποθετουμε λοιπον, οτι ενα μελος απο το σωμα των αχορταγων ελληνων τορρενταδων (εγω!  :Mr. Green: ), αμεσως μετα την ενεργοποιηση της ολοκαινουριας 24μβιτης γραμμης μου, βαζω μπροστα το σατανικο μου σχεδιο... :Twisted Evil:  
Να κατεβασω δηλαδη στον υπολογιστη μου, οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλοοοοοοοοο το "ιντερνετ"...
(πως λεμε θα πιω οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλοοοοοοοο το βοσπορο... :Drunk: )

*Spoiler:*




			και φυσικα να μην αφησω και κανεναν να ευχαριστηθει παιχνιδι... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 



Με την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη μου δινεται η δυνατοτητα - αφου επιμεινω να την "αρμεξω" μεχρι τελευταιας ρανιδος - να κατεβαζω χοντρικα περιπου 250 γιγα τη μερα... :Shocked: 

Υπονοειτε οτι θα αγοραζω ενα σκληρο δισκο την ημερα?   :Blink: 
Ή εστω την εβδομαδα?
Ή μηπως οτι θα επενδυω 18,81 τη μερα (σχεδον εναν βασικο μισθο το μηνα) για δισκακια ωστε να αποθηκευω το "internet"?   :Confused: 
Ή εστω και μισο μισθο?   :Thinking:  
Μηπως να σας υπενθυμισω οτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των χρηστων που σκεφτεται να φυγει απ' τον ΟΤΕ  - μεταξυ των οποιων και ορδες τορρεντακηδων φυσικα   :Shifty:  , εκτος απο τις ταχυτητες προσβασης των εναλλακτικων φευγει και για να ξαλαφρωσει τον μηνιαιο του προϋπολογισμο απο τα 15 ευρω του παγιου του ΟΤΕ?  :Whistle:  

*Spoiler:*




			...για να τα φαει σε εγγραψιμα δισκακια φυσικα... :Razz: 



Εκτος αν θελετε να πειτε πως δεν θα τα κατεβαζω για να τα δω, ουτε για να τα αποθηκευσω και να τα δω σε καποια αλλη ζωη, ουτε για να τα αποθηκευσω και να καμαρωνω οτι "τα εχω" στους φιλους μου...
Αλλα για την χαρα του κατεβασματος...δηλαδη μολις τελειωνει το κατεβασμα του αρχειου...δεξι κλικ και delete...απλα ετσι...για την κ*υλα της "κατεβασιας"  :Laughing:  

Εdit: Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον να μας πουν καποια απ' τα παιδια που εχουν πιο "παχιες" γραμμες, κυριως της τελλας, που τις εχουν και καιρο και εχει φυγει ο αρχικος ενθουσιασμος - μαζι με το αχτι τους - ποσο περιπου κατεβαζουν κατα μεσο ορο την ημερα.

----------


## vchristos

> [LEFT]
> Υπονοειτε οτι θα αγοραζω ενα σκληρο δισκο την ημερα?  
> Ή εστω την εβδομαδα?
> Ή μηπως οτι θα επενδυω 18,81 τη μερα (σχεδον εναν βασικο μισθο το μηνα) για δισκακια ωστε να αποθηκευω το "internet"?  
> Ή εστω και μισο μισθο?   
> Μηπως να σας υπενθυμισω οτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των χρηστων που σκεφτεται να φυγει απ' τον ΟΤΕ  - μεταξυ των οποιων και ορδες τορρεντακηδων φυσικα   , εκτος απο τις ταχυτητες προσβασης των εναλλακτικων φευγει και για να ξαλαφρωσει τον μηνιαιο του προϋπολογισμο απο τα 15 ευρω του παγιου του ΟΤΕ?  
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Σωστός!  :One thumb up:

----------


## yiapap

Kι επειδή οι συγκρίσεις με άλλους μεριζόμενους πόρους συνεχίζονται ακάθεκτες, να προσθέσω μια ακόμη παράμετρο που διαφοροποιεί λίγο τις επικοινωνίες δεδομένων:

Ενώ στο ρεύμα, το νερό, τους δρόμους, υπάρχει πάντα αρητικό αντίκτυπο στην αλόγιστη επέκταση και χρήση (περιβαλοντικές επιπτώσεις, αύξηση εισαγωγών π.χ. πετρελαίου, πεπερασμένες πρώτες ύλες), η επέκταση του εύρους των συνδέσεων, η μείωση των τιμών και η συμμετοχή περισσότερων πολιτών στην "Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας" έχουν μόνο θετικές επιπτώσεις.

Φυσικά αυτή η επέκταση έχει κάποια όρια, που αναφέρονται σε αυτά που παρέθεσε ο karavagos. Μέχρι όμως εμείς εδώ στην άκρη της Ευρώπης να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για φρακάρισμα και για μη βιωσιμότητα των νέων ινών έχουμε πολυυυυυυυυύ δρόμο!!!

Οπότε με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είμαι υπέρ του περιορισμού των χρηστών επειδή το εύρος "δεν φτάνει για όλους". Επιμένω στην αρχική μου πρόταση περί διαφοροποιημένων υπηρεσιών που θα ξεκινούν από χαμηλότερες των σημερινών χρεώσεις (με περιορισμούς) και θα καταλήγουν σε premium υπηρεσίες με υψηλότερες των σημερινών χρεώσεις

----------


## anon

> Λοιπόν η λύση δεν είναι ούτε όρια, ούτε περιορισμός, η λύση είναι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να τελειώνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε και να ελευθερώνουμε bandwith στα γρήγορα.


Αυτο θα ισχύει με την προοπτική ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν οι καταναλωτικές ανάγκες των downloaders αλλά παραμείνουν στα ίδια επίπεδα , παρόλες τις αυξήσεις bandwidth. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος. Ηδη άκουσα για ταινίες HD, με όγκο 10GB τουλάχιστον η κάθε μια. ΑΚόμη δεν βγαίνουν πολλές σε αυτό το φορμάτ, αλλά σε λίγο θα είναι καθεστώς. Αντι λοιπόν για 1GB το πολύ που ειναι κάποια σε DIVX, θα έχουμε το δεκαπλάσιο όγκο... Αρα με δεκαπλασιασμό των ταχυτητων είμαστε και πάλι λίγο πολύ στο ίδιο σημείο. Και το κακο με τα ευρυζωνικά, ειναι ότι απο κεί και πέρα ειναι δύσκολο να ανεβούμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, χωρίς τουλάχιστον μεγάλο κόστος σε υποδομές, που μάντεψε ποιός θα πρέπει να το πληρώσει. Εμείς οι καταναλωτές.




> Εχουμε μαθει καποιες σελιδες πισω οτι το bandwidth ειναι πεπερασμενο ή μαλλον πιο σωστα η οικονομικη δυνατοτητα των παροχων να το επεκτεινουν ειναι πεπερασμενη.


Μάλλον διαβάζεις τα μυνήματα και τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις. Είπαμε ότι το κόστος ειναι περιοριστικος παράγοντας του πόρου bandwidth. Το κόστος διαμορφώνει και τιμή πώλησης. Είσαι έτοιμος να πληρώσεις πχ επι 5 τις σημερινές τιμές ώστε αμεσα, σήμερα κιόλας, να απολαύσουμε 10 πλάσιες ταχύτητες ή υποδεκαπλάσιο contentio ratio;;;; Mάλλον όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι εσύ και το υπόλοιπο 99% των χρηστων θα θέλουν να πληρώσουν 100 ευρω το μήνα (και καλά κάνουν). Αρα για να ανέβουν ρεαλιστικά οι ταχύτητες, δύο πράγματα πρέπει να συμβούν (ανεξάρτητα ή παράλληλα). Βελτίωση της τεχνολογίας για μείωση του κόστους (άλλη τιμή είχε ένα DSLAM το 2001 και πολύ μικρότερη σήμερα πχ), αύξηση των χρηστων=>αύξηση του contentio ratio ώστε με την ίδια υποδομή να εξυπηρετούνται περισσότεροι χρήστες και κατα συνέπεια μείωση του κόστους. Τακτικές θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θυμίζουν παιδιά σε Jumbo και όχι ενήλικες με λογική και κριτική σκέψη. 




> Με την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη μου δινεται η δυνατοτητα - αφου επιμεινω να την "αρμεξω" μεχρι τελευταιας ρανιδος - να κατεβαζω χοντρικα περιπου 250 γιγα τη μερα...


Λαθος. Το μέγιστο είναι 200GB ημερησίως με γραμμή 24Mbps. Επειτα κανείς δεν μας λέει ότι θα τα αποθηκεύεις εις το διηνηκές. Βλέπεις τις ταινιούλες σου, και μετά τις σβήνεις. Εξάλλου την σήμερον ημέρα παίρνεις έναν σκληρό 500GB με μόνο 100 ευρώ... Το γεγονός ισχύει ότι η μέγιστη κατανάλωση γίνεται απο π2π


Και εν κατακλείδει, για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, γιατί δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε. Δεν λέω, εγώ τουλάχιστον, να μην κατεβάζει κάποιος όσο θέλει και όσο βαστάει η γραμμή του. Καλά κάνει αφού έτσι ειναι το σύστημα. Δεν θέλω ούτε τον αυτοπεριορισμό (ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει), ούτε αύξηση τιμών (αν και προσωπικά θα με βόλευε, πολύς κόσμος θαφευγε). Αλλά
1) Δεν μου αρέσει η στάση "με τον παρά μου και με τον τσαμπουκά μου"
2) Δεν θεωρώ σωστή την προσπάθεια εκλογίκευσης του ασύδοτου download. Το κάνεις, με γεια σου με χαρά σου, μην προσπαθείς να με πείσεις για την ορθότητα της πράξης αυτής. 
3) Δεν ζητώ απαραίτητα caps ή ts. Θαθελα όμως διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες όπως λέει ο yiapap, αν και αυτό αν το καλοσκεφτείς είναι μιας μορφής ts/cap στο σύνολο του. Πελάτες δεν ειναι μόνο οι downloaders, ειναι κι άλλος κόσμος, και δυστυχώς αυτοί οι υπόλοιποι αποτελούν μειοψηφία, γιαυτό δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τις ανάγκες τους οι πάροχοι. Ομως αυτή η στάση των παρόχων εχει μακροπρόθεσμα κόστος στην αύξηση της ευρυζωνικότητας.




> Ενώ στο ρεύμα, το νερό, τους δρόμους, υπάρχει πάντα αρητικό αντίκτυπο στην αλόγιστη επέκταση και χρήση (περιβαλοντικές επιπτώσεις, αύξηση εισαγωγών π.χ. πετρελαίου, πεπερασμένες πρώτες ύλες), η επέκταση του εύρους των συνδέσεων, η μείωση των τιμών και η συμμετοχή περισσότερων πολιτών στην "Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας" έχουν μόνο θετικές επιπτώσεις.


Kαι στο ιντερνετ ισχύει αυτό και γενικά σε όλα τα δίκτυα που ειναι μοιραζόμενα. Στο ιντερνετ ο αρνητικός αντίκτυπος ειναι κακή ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (μποτιλιάρισμα κατα αναλογία με τους δρόμους), πακετοπρόβλημα (πολλά φανάρια =>πολύς χρόνος έστω για μικρή διαδρομή λόγω regulation του δικτύου). 

Η συμμετοχή περισσότερων απλά μειώνει το πρόβλημα, μιας και στατιστικά πλέον εξομαλύνονται οι εξάρσεις στην καμπύλη χρήσης λόγω μεγάλης βάσης. Εαν έχεις ένα δρόμο, πχ προς Χαλκιδική όπως ο παλιός, μια λωρίδα ανα ρεύμα, τότε στην Κυριακή στην επιστροφή, γίνεται ο χαμός. Εφόσον όμως πάει πολύς κόσμος πλέον, και τον έχεις διαπλατύνει, τότε πολύωρα μποτιλιαρίσματα είναι πλέον πιο σπάνια. Με 3 και 4 τοις εκατό του κόσμου στα ευρυζωνικά, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο επαρκούς βάσης για στατιστική εξομάλυνση της χρήσης.

----------


## EvilHawk

Off Topic





> *Προς τους φίλους συντονιστές :*
> To συγκεκριμένο thread δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, παρά μόνο σε προσωπικές κόντρες, προσβολές και απίστευτη ένταση, το παρακολουθώ από την αρχή. Η συζήτηση ξέφυγε αρκετές φορές από τα όρια. Για τους λόγους αυτούς μπορείτε παρακαλώ να το κλειδώσετε ?
> Ευχαριστώ


Δεν μπορεί μια μικρή πλειοψηφία που δεν μπορεί να συζητήσει με επιχειρήματα να καθορίζει την ύπαρξη ενός thread. Υπάρχουν μηνύματα διαμάντια στο παρόν thread (πχ. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=366 ,για να αναφέρω ένα απο αυτά) που αν υποκύπταμε τόσο εύκολα, στην "εκβιαστική" αρκετές συμπεριφορά μερικών, δεν θα τα βλέπαμε ... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για τα μηνύματα που νομίζετε ότι έχουν "εκτροχιαστεί" υπάρχει το ειδικό button "report bad post" για να μας το επισημάνεται και να το χειρστεί η ΣΟ

----------


## PopManiac

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι με το υπαρχον *τελειως ανεπαρκες* bandwith
> και την επιεικως ελλειπη υποδομη απο ΟΤΕ
> (να μην μιλησουμε για εναλλακτικους που δεν λενε να ενηλικιωθουν)
> το να κατεβαζει κανεις αβερτα 24/7 στις μικρο-μεσαιες ονομαστικες ταχυτητες
> και να διαμαρτυρεται στο καπακι για τα χαλια μας ειναι σχημα μαλλον οξυμωρον!
> Ενταξει ειπαμε adsl ομως δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας σε αυτη την χωρα...
> Υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι,  εαν το θελει επαγγελματικα
> Αληθεια στο εξωτερικο με την μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια, πως το εχουν ρυθμισει το ζητημα;;;


Nα σου πω από μία χώρα που έχει τις υψηλότερες χρεώσεις στην Δ. Ευρώπη και όλες είναι με caps...

Μέχρι πρότινος για να μην έχω caps ήμουνα στην Versatel ητης οποίας τα χάλια έκαναν την Vivodi να αποτελεί το πρότυπο ευφυίας και αποτελεσματικότητας  :Blink: 

Επειδή όμως η αγορά εδώ είναι σε φάση ανακατατάξεων με τον incumbent πρώην μονοπώλιο (Belgacom) να δίνει τις πιο ασυμφέρουσες χρεώσεις με τα μικρότερα caps (αν είναι δυνατόν 4ΜΒ γραμμή με 5GB όριο!!!!!!!!!!! :Thumb down: ) πριν από 9 μήνες πήγα στην La Tribu (η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει εδώ την EDP net αλλά στο πιο niche κομμάτι της αγοράς - θα δεις πως κανονικά η EDPnet δίνει μάπα συνδέσεις...

Έτσι έχω σύνδεση 4ΜΒ / 512 απεριόριστη αλλά πληρώνω *50€* το μήνα!!!!!! Τα χάλια του Βελγίου να λες.......

Την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη όμως έλαβα μία ενδιαφέρουσα προσφορά από την La Tribu...

Μου αναβαθμίζουν την γραμμή σε 6ΜΒ / 640 (προσφορά Cheyenne) με όριο 60GB αλλά από 0000 μέχρι 0400 είναι απεριόριστη και χρεώνει *36.50€* το μήνα.

Επειδή σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξεπερνώ τα 60GB traffic τον μήνα (ακόμα κάθονται στον σκληρό διάφορα που έχω κατεβάσει  :Whistle: ) την βρήκα πολύ συμφέρουσα και την πήρα  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Όσα είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες για το πώς σχεδιάζονται τα δίκτυα επικοινωνιών είναι σωστά - άλλωστε οι ίδιοι κανόνες εφαρμόζονται καί στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης και μεταφορών.

Ωστόσο ο λόγος που μίλησα για κανένα περιορισμό είναι ο εξής:

Ως γνωστόν, σε αυτή τη χώρα "η αγορά - Δεξιώς και ανάλγητα - δήθεν - αυτορρυθμίζεται", και έχουμε τριγυρισθεί πανταχόθεν από αισχροκέρδεια και πολύ αυξημένες τιμές.

Αν λοιπόν εισαχθούν και capped συνδέσεις δείτε, πώς θα γίνει η "δουλειά" - και να με θυμηθείτε όταν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα:

Κατάσταση Α -> τωρινή, χωρίς cap:
----> σύνδεση x-y Mbps (up-down) ΧΩΡΙΣ cap -> Χ €/μήνα

Κατάσταση Β -> μελλοντική, με cap:
----> σύνδεση x-y Mbps (up-down) ΜΕ cap -> Χ €/μήνα
----> σύνδεση x-y Mbps (up-down) ΧΩΡΙΣ cap -> 3*Χ €/μήνα

Επειδή λοιπόν σε αυτή τη χώρα η αγορά "η αγορά - Δεξιώς και ανάλγητα - δήθεν - αυτορρυθμίζεται", ποτέ κανενός είδους cap.

Θέλουμε να πέφτουν οι τιμές στα ευρυζωνικά είδη, και όχι να ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## hemlock

Wan οταν ομως βγαινει ο διευθυντης της ΕΥΔΑΠ και λεει (ενιοτε φωναζει) οτι εχει να βρεξει Χ μηνες ,εχουμε ξηρασια (ανεπαρκες BW και φταιξιμο ISP) ,δεν θα εχουμε νερο να πιουμε τον Αυγουστο εσυ τι κανεις? Θα βγει με την μανικα και θα πλυνεις το τουτου σου?

----------


## WAntilles

Δεν μίλησα για νερό, ρεύμα, ή ΙΧ.

Μίλησα για internet.



ΥΓ: Το αυτοκίνητο δεν το πλένω ποτέ. Το αφήνω στη βροχή - είναι μακράν το καλύτερο πλύσιμο. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς τους τρέντο-μοδάτους που πουλάνε μούρη με το αυτοκίνητό τους.

----------


## hemlock

> Δεν μίλησα για νερό, ρεύμα, ή ΙΧ.
> 
> Μίλησα για internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το αυτοκίνητο δεν το πλένω ποτέ. Το αφήνω στη βροχή. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς τους τρέντο-μοδάτους που πουλάνε μούρη με το αυτοκίνητό τους.


Με το Internet το μονο που μπορω να κανω ως απλος χρηστης ειναι να αλλαξω παροχο ή και περιοχη διαμονης...Πως αλλιως μπορω να πεισω τον Χ ISP να βαλει 1ΤΒ συνδεση με το εξωτερικο  εδω  και τωρα και uncaped?

----------


## mrsaccess

Άντε και δέχομαι να μην κατεβάζω!

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε οι gamers ποιες ώρες να μην κατεβάζω; Όσοι παίζετε σε Αμερικάνικους game servers παίζετε τη νύχτα, όσοι παίζετε σε Ευρωπαϊκούς τη μέρα. Εγώ πότε θα κατεβάσω;;;
Μετά προφανώς δεν θα το κόψω εντελώς. Ποια είναι εκείνη η ταχύτητα την οποία πρέπει να έχω χωρίς να σας ενοχλώ;
Αν αντί να κατεβάζω είμαι όλη μέρα στο youtube σας ενοχλεί και αυτό;
Αν ακούω internet radio;

Άντε και να μπει TS! Δηλαδή εσείς όλη την ώρα απολαμβάνετε μια υπηρεσία στο 100% (παίζετε παιχνίδια) αλλά εγώ δεν την απολαμβάνω ποτέ στο 100%!


Η μόνη λύση είναι να μεγαλώσουν οι συνδέσεις. Αν πάμε στα 20mbit με contention ratio 1:100 εξασφαλίζετε ελάχιστη γραμμή 200kbit!
Αυτό σημαίνει πως τα ελάχιστα εγγυημένα pps που πιάνετε είναι 133 και προφανώς ένα ικανοποιητικό ping.  :Smile:

----------


## anon

Υπάρχει μια ψευδαίσθηση μου φαίνεται στην Ελλάδα σχετικά με το εξωτερικό, όπως πχ την δεκαετία του 90 που έλεγα σε φίλους και γνωστούς ότι η ζωή πχ στο Παρίσι που είχα πάει αρκετές φορές ειναι πιο φθηνή απο την Ελλάδα, σε τρόφιμα και άλλα (πιο ακριβή ίσως στο νοίκι, ειδικά στο κέντρο). Και κανείς δεν με πίστευε, έπρεπε να έρθει το ευρώ και να αρχίσουν να λένε τα κανάλια. Μου φαίνεται ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ευρυζωνικά. Βλέπουμε εξωπραγματικές (για εμάς) ταχύτητες, χαμηλότατες τιμές αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την εκεί πραγματικότητα όπως πχ την βιώνει ο Popmaniac. Σε χώρες όπου δεν γίνεται εκτενές download απο τη συντριπτική βάση των χρηστών, λογικό είναι να μην υπάρχει cap & ts. Αλλού, εκεί που τους κοστίζει το downloading, έχουν βάλει caps ή ts προκειμένου να κρατήσουν χαμηλά τις τιμές με αποδεκτής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες. Σε άλλες χώρες έχουν τόσο περιεχόμενο σε τοπικό επίπεδο,που δεν επιβαρύνεται ακόμη και με πολύ p2p κίνηση το διεθνές backbone (το οποίο κοστίζει σημαντικά), πχ Γαλλία με 80% κίνηση p2p

----------


## anon

Δυστυχώς, θα πρέπει να συμφωνησω με το Wan , στο ότι εαν τελικά αρχίσει να γίνεται regulation τίποτα μετά δεν εμποδίζει το over regulation και την καταστρατήγηση του internet neutrality. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_neutrality

Διαβάστε το, ειναι πολύ καλό άρθρο για τα υπερ και τα κατά, και γιατι μας προκύπτει η ανάγκη regulation, δεν ειναι ελληνικο φαινόμενο, και υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν υπο την παρούσα κατάσταση (πχ τηλεχειρουργική).. 

(και αυτό παρόλο που θάθελα regulated σύνδεση, μιας και η φθήνια μας έχει ισοπεδώσει όλους σε συνδιασμό με το ασύδωτο downloading). Οπως καταλαβαίνεται όλοι είμαστε συνένοχοι για το μέλλον και πορεία του ιντερνετ

----------


## yiapap

> Kαι στο ιντερνετ ισχύει αυτό και γενικά σε όλα τα δίκτυα που ειναι μοιραζόμενα. Στο ιντερνετ ο αρνητικός αντίκτυπος ειναι κακή ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (μποτιλιάρισμα κατα αναλογία με τους δρόμους), πακετοπρόβλημα (πολλά φανάρια =>πολύς χρόνος έστω για μικρή διαδρομή λόγω regulation του δικτύου).


Δεν κατάλαβες. Αυτό είναι το σύμπτωμα του υπερκορεσμένου δικτύου. Στο νερό θα ήταν η χαμηλή πίεση, στο ρεύμα θα ήταν οι διακοπές ρεύματος.
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι π.χ. τα αποθέματα νερού δεν είναι ανεξάντλητα. Υπάρχει ένας φυσικός πόρος από τον οποίο αντούμε για να καταναλώσουμε. Οπότε σε μια περίοδο χωρίς βροχές έχουμε πρόβλημα. Στο ρεύμα χρειάζεται να χτίσουμε νέα εργοστάσια και να επιβαρύνουμε κι άλλο το περιβάλλον και την εθνική οικονομία εισάγοντας την επίσης περιορισμένη πρώτη ύλη (αέριο, πετρέλαιο) που καίει το εργοστάσιο. Στους δρόμους επίσης η νέα κίνηση λόγω διαπλατύνσεων επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον και την οικονομία.
Αντίθετα η αύξηση του bandwidth δεν καταναλώνει πεπερασμένες πρώτες ύλες και έχει ΜΟΝΟ θετικές συνέπειες στην οικονομία και την κοινωνία.

@Wantilles
Λογικό αυτό που λες, όχι απαραίτητα και σωστό. Το να λες "δεν θέλω caps" γιατί θα ακριβήνουν οι υπηρεσίες δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Προσωπικά είπα ότι περιμένω ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΕΣ από σήμερα υπηρεσίες αν και εφόσον έχουν cap.
Γιατί μην ξεχνάς ότι ή ολοι μαζί οι πάροχοι θα αποφασισουν αλλαγές των συμβάσεων (που νομίζω ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να το κάνουν, γιατί θα ελεγχθούν για εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές), ή σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν νέα πακέτα με caps/ts/whatever. Αυτά τα νέα πακέτα για να είναι ελκυστικά θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποιο ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα. Έτσι όπως είναι σήμερα η κατάσταση το ΜΟΝΟ ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα είναι η τιμή! Βλέπε On Telecoms.

----------


## anon

> Αν αντί να κατεβάζω είμαι όλη μέρα στο youtube σας ενοχλεί και αυτό;
> Αν ακούω internet radio;
> 
> Άντε και να μπει TS! Δηλαδή εσείς όλη την ώρα απολαμβάνετε μια υπηρεσία στο 100% (παίζετε παιχνίδια) αλλά εγώ δεν την απολαμβάνω ποτέ στο 100%!


Το video streaming ανήκει στις critical υπηρεσίες, ώστε να το βλέπεις με συνεχώς σπασίματα, άρα το TS εν προκειμένω θα σε βοηθήσει. Το ίδιο και για το internet radio. Αντιθέτως το downloading δεν είναι critical υπηρεσία, με την έννοια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχει πάντα στο 100% (είτε πρόκειται για ftp είτε για p2p). Απλά το αφήνεις και κατεβαίνει, τώρα εαν αντί σε 7 ώρες κατέβει πχ σε 8 ή 9 σε ενοχλεί;

----------


## nanas

> Το video streaming ανήκει στις critical υπηρεσίες, ώστε να το βλέπεις με συνεχώς σπασίματα, άρα το TS εν προκειμένω θα σε βοηθήσει. Το ίδιο και για το internet radio. Αντιθέτως το downloading δεν είναι critical υπηρεσία, με την έννοια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχει πάντα στο 100% (είτε πρόκειται για ftp είτε για p2p). Απλά το αφήνεις και κατεβαίνει, τώρα εαν αντί σε 7 ώρες κατέβει πχ σε 8 ή 9 σε ενοχλεί;


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  

Η τεχνική αυτή απάντησή σου συνοψίζει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο γιατί θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποιο regulation στη χρήση του internet και μάλιστα σύντομα. Και προς θεού δεν υποστηρίζω να σε κόβει ο ISP όταν κατεβάζεις 100 γίγα το μήνα απλά να σε χρεώνει παραπάνω και αναλογικά.
Δηλαδή, τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από αυτό που γίνεται ήδη με το τηλέφωνο, με το ρεύμα, το νερό και αν θέλετε και άλλα πράγματα όπως το ποτό ή το τσιγάρο. Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν όλα τα παραπάνω διατίθεντο απεριόριστα και πάμθηνα....

----------


## WAntilles

> @Wantilles
> Λογικό αυτό που λες, όχι απαραίτητα και σωστό. Το να λες "δεν θέλω caps" γιατί θα ακριβήνουν οι υπηρεσίες δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Προσωπικά είπα ότι περιμένω ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΕΣ από σήμερα υπηρεσίες αν και εφόσον έχουν cap.
> Γιατί μην ξεχνάς ότι ή ολοι μαζί οι πάροχοι θα αποφασισουν αλλαγές των συμβάσεων (που νομίζω ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να το κάνουν, γιατί θα ελεγχθούν για εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές), ή σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν νέα πακέτα με caps/ts/whatever. Αυτά τα νέα πακέτα για να είναι ελκυστικά θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποιο ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα. Έτσι όπως είναι σήμερα η κατάσταση το ΜΟΝΟ ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα είναι η τιμή! Βλέπε On Telecoms.


Προσγειώσου στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα.

Δές την τιμή της βενζίνης.

Δές την τιμή του φρέσκου γάλακτος.

Πήγαινε τώρα σε ένα ερμηνευτικό-ετυμολογικό λεξικό και αναζήτησε το λήμμα "καρτέλ" ή "τραστ".



ΥΓ: Είδαμε καί την ON. Κλειδωμένα, "τρύπια" routers, DRM, και καταστρατήγηση κάθε έννοιας privacy και προσωπικών δεδομένων.

Τέτοια "προσιτότητα" τιμών, να τη βράσω.

----------


## anon

@yiapap Αυτό που λές έχει να κάνει με την δυνατότητα αύξησης του διαθέσιμου bandwidth, ότι δεν περιορίζεται απο φυσικούς πόρους, παρα μόνο οικονομικούς. Αυτό σημαίνει κόστος => μεγαλύτερη τιμή πώλησης. Δεν μπορεί απο το τίποτα, πχ τα 10Gbs της OTENET να γίνουν 100. Μακάρι να μπορούσε, αλλά με ευχολόγια δεν γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα. Εδώ μια ΟΚΣΥΑ2 (1Gbps) διασύνδεσης παρόχου με τις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ κοστίζει 26.000 ευρώ/μήνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

δυστυχώς WAN αυτές οι στρεβλώσεις γίνονται στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα και έχουν να κανουν και με το πολιτικό σκηνικό. Πχ με το γάλα, είχα δει ντοκυμαντέρ στον Σκαι, που σε όλη την Ευρώπη απολαμβάνουν το γάλα σε τιμές 0.60 - 0.80 το πολύ το λίτρο, και εδώ είμαστε πάνω απο το 1.20 πλην κάποιων που βγήκαν τώρα τελευταία. Και μιλάμε στο εξωτερικό, με πλήρη ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και χωρίς κρατικό παρεμβατισμό. Απλά εκεί δουλεύει ο ανταγωνισμός σωστά και οι καταναλωτές είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένοι.

Οσο για το Ιντερνετ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε ήδη τραστ στο Ελλάντα. Μπορεί και να έχουμε..

----------


## PopManiac

> Υπάρχει μια ψευδαίσθηση μου φαίνεται στην Ελλάδα σχετικά με το εξωτερικό, όπως πχ την δεκαετία του 90 που έλεγα σε φίλους και γνωστούς ότι η ζωή πχ στο Παρίσι που είχα πάει αρκετές φορές ειναι πιο φθηνή απο την Ελλάδα, σε τρόφιμα και άλλα (πιο ακριβή ίσως στο νοίκι, ειδικά στο κέντρο). Και κανείς δεν με πίστευε, έπρεπε να έρθει το ευρώ και να αρχίσουν να λένε τα κανάλια. Μου φαίνεται ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ευρυζωνικά. Βλέπουμε εξωπραγματικές (για εμάς) ταχύτητες, χαμηλότατες τιμές αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την εκεί πραγματικότητα όπως πχ την βιώνει ο Popmaniac. Σε χώρες όπου δεν γίνεται εκτενές download απο τη συντριπτική βάση των χρηστών, λογικό είναι να μην υπάρχει cap & ts. Αλλού, εκεί που τους κοστίζει το downloading, έχουν βάλει caps ή ts προκειμένου να κρατήσουν χαμηλά τις τιμές με αποδεκτής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες. Σε άλλες χώρες έχουν τόσο περιεχόμενο σε τοπικό επίπεδο,που δεν επιβαρύνεται ακόμη και με πολύ p2p κίνηση το διεθνές backbone (το οποίο κοστίζει σημαντικά), πχ Γαλλία με 80% κίνηση p2p


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον στο Βέλγιο είναι και ζήτημα καταναλωτών - δυστυχώς οι Βέλγοι καταναλωτές είναι οι πιο απαθείς και αδιάφοροι που έχω γνωρίσει ποτέ μου - με εξαίρεση ίσως σε θέματα τροφίμων / ειδών super market γενικά.

Πολύ απλά τα 'σαΐνια' των ISPs εδώ ξεκίνησαν το ADSL με caps - και μάλιστα κοροϊδία σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αφού ο εξάδελφός μου πληρώνει από το 2005 4ΜΒ γραμμή με €50 και 5 GB cap!!!!!  :Thumb down:  Mετά κάθε 5GB δίνονται για €5

Και όταν - τότε - το ψάξαμε ήταν μονοπώλιο η Belgacom, εναλλακτικός ένας και έδινε τα ίδια ακριβώς.

Από περιέργεια έχω περιηγήσει τα διάφορα φόρουμς εδώ, ελάχιστα είναι μαχητικά και σε κανένα δεν έχω δει ποτέ διαμαρτυρία για τα χάλια αυτά.

Απλά, ο κόσμος εδώ δέχθηκε τα caps, όπως και τόσα άλλα πράγματα που κάνουν τους Βέλγους θύματα.

Αντίθετα, θυμίζω τον χαμό που έγινε στο ΗΒ με την Ofcom και τα MAC numbers που υποχρεώνει τώρα τους ΙSPs να εκδίδουν για κάθε περίπτωση χρήστη που μεταφέρεται.

----------


## WAntilles

> Και μιλάμε στο εξωτερικό, με πλήρη ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και χωρίς κρατικό παρεμβατισμό. Απλά εκεί δουλεύει ο ανταγωνισμός σωστά και οι καταναλωτές είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένοι.


Απλά εκεί οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες δεν έχουν τις πλάτες των κυβερνήσεων.

----------


## yiapap

> @yiapap Αυτό που λές έχει να κάνει με την δυνατότητα αύξησης του διαθέσιμου bandwidth, ότι δεν περιορίζεται απο φυσικούς πόρους, παρα μόνο οικονομικούς. Αυτό σημαίνει κόστος => μεγαλύτερη τιμή πώλησης.


Όχι απαραίτητα. Γιατί υψηλότερο bandwidth σημαίνει καλύτερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών από τους ανταγωνιστές, σημαίνει περισσότερους πελάτες σημαίνει περισσότερο κέρδος.

Φυσικά η εξίσωση δεν είναι τόσο απλή. Αλλά η θέση π.χ. του Wantilles όπως και η δική σου είναι στο ένα άκρο. Εγώ αναφέρω το άλλο άκρο θεωρώντας ότι η αλήθεια θα βρεθεί κάπου προς τη μέση. Άλλωστε αν πάνε οι Πάροχοι να την πάνε στο άκρο... εδώ θα είμαστε για να τους θυμίσουμε ότι εμείς δεν χρειαζόμαστε Εισαγγελάτους για να επεμβούν. Μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε και μόνοι μας  :Wink:

----------


## nanas

> Απλά εκεί οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες δεν έχουν τις πλάτες των κυβερνήσεων.


και κυρίως δεν είναι τυχάρπαστα λαμόγια που προσπαθούν με μηδαμινές έως αστείες επενδύσεις να ξεζουμίσουν τον ΟΤΕ και πάνω στην πλάτη του και τις υποδομές που έχει αναπτύξει (τις όποιες) να βγάλουν και άλλα κότερα, κολλέγια, πισίνες κλπ....  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## yiapap

> Πολύ απλά τα 'σαΐνια' των ISPs εδώ ξεκίνησαν το ADSL με caps - και μάλιστα κοροϊδία σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αφού ο εξάδελφός μου πληρώνει από το 2005 4ΜΒ γραμμή με €50 και 5 GB cap!!!!!  Mετά κάθε 5GB δίνονται για €5


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω εδώ. Από τη στιγμή που η αγορά στην Ελλάδα ξεκίνησε αλλιώς είναι εξωπραγματικά δύσκολο να γυρίσει 180 μοίρες!




> και κυρίως δεν είναι τυχάρπαστα λαμόγια που προσπαθούν με μηδαμινές έως αστείες επενδύσεις να ξεζουμίσουν τον ΟΤΕ και πάνω στην πλάτη του και τις υποδομές που έχει αναπτύξει (τις όποιες) να βγάλουν και άλλα κότερα, κολλέγια, πισίνες κλπ....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Τώρα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ περιέγραψες την κατάσταση της αγοράς στην Ελλάδα.
Οι μεγαλοβιομήχανοι ISPs και ο φτωχός πλην τίμιος ΟΤΕτζίκος που πέφτει θύμα εκμετάλευσης!!!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Καιρό είχα να γελάσω τόσο!

----------


## WAntilles

> Από τη στιγμή που η αγορά στην Ελλάδα ξεκίνησε αλλιώς είναι εξωπραγματικά δύσκολο να γυρίσει 180 μοίρες!


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο.

Μην ξεχνάς πόσο "οχτάποδο" είναι το εκλογικό σώμα σε αυτή τη χώρα -> και επομένως καί το "καταναλωτικό" σώμα -> οι καταναλωτές.

----------


## nanas

καλά δεν είπα τον ΟΤΕ φτωχό πλην τίμιο - τα χάλια του έχει - κατάλοιπο του κρατισμού του 80 είναι.
αλλά και αυτοί οι εναλλακτικοί είναι άλλο πράγμα ρε παιδιά- 10 φορές χειρότεροι. 
Μας δουλεύει που μας δουλεύει ο ΟΤΕ να μας δουλεύουν και 5-6 τύποι που το παίζουν επιχειρηματίες ;;;; Ε όχι

----------


## PopManiac

> Ακριβώς αυτό λέω εδώ. Από τη στιγμή που η αγορά στην Ελλάδα ξεκίνησε αλλιώς είναι εξωπραγματικά δύσκολο να γυρίσει 180 μοίρες!
> 
> ..



Kαι πάλι σύμφωνοι!!!

Αλλά, αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι για την αγορά του Βελγίου είναι πως πολύ απλά οι ISPs ήθελαν να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο από την αρχή χωρίς πολλές απαιτήσεις για να ανοίγουν το bandwidth, χωρίς μπελάδες με IFPI και άλλους φορείς για παράνομα downloads (έχουν και γραφεία στις Βρυξέλλες  :Wink: ) και έχοντας καταναλωτές 'αδιάφορους' για να μην το πω αλλιώς, απλά έριξαν τρελλά caps σε υψηλότατες τιμές...

Μόλις από πέρυσι ανοίγουν κάπως τα caps σε 25-30 GB το μήνα - για 60άρια που έβαλα εγώ ελάχιστοι ακόμα.

Θέλω να πω δλδ πως τα caps μπορούν πολύ επικίνδυνα να εξελιχθούν στο στάνταρ και θα αρμέγουν τον οποιονδήποτε χρήστη θέλει κάτι παραπάνω...

Και για του λόγου το αληθές, δες εδώ τι προσφέρει η Belgacom που εξακολουθεί να έχει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο στην αγορά...

Επιμένω πως είναι θέμα καταναλωτή, εδώ οι Βέλγοι έχουν μάθει να τα σκάνε και δεν ενδιαφέρονται

----------


## mrsaccess

> Το video streaming ανήκει στις critical υπηρεσίες, ώστε να το βλέπεις με συνεχώς σπασίματα, άρα το TS εν προκειμένω θα σε βοηθήσει. Το ίδιο και για το internet radio. Αντιθέτως το downloading δεν είναι critical υπηρεσία, με την έννοια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχει πάντα στο 100% (είτε πρόκειται για ftp είτε για p2p). Απλά το αφήνεις και κατεβαίνει, τώρα εαν αντί σε 7 ώρες κατέβει πχ σε 8 ή 9 σε ενοχλεί;


Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει τέλειο TS.

Έστω ότι κόβεις με βάση τις ports. Επομένως την 80 την αφήνεις ανοιχτή. Άρα ευνοείς όσους κατεβάζουν από http.
Αν όμως το κάνεις αυτό εγώ σου έχω έτοιμη αύριο p2p εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιεί μόνο την 80. Τι κάνεις; Απαγορεύεις την χρήση της 80 μήπως;

Έστω ότι κόβεις με βάση το περιεχόμενο των πακέτων. Ήδη τα περισσότερα p2p στέλνουν κρυπτογραφημένα πακέτα. Τι κάνεις; Κόβεις τα κρυπτογραφημένα; Καθυστερείς δηλαδή οποιαδήποτε κρυπτογραφημένη κίνηση; Μα μπορεί να είναι email, e-banking, vpn, ssh ή οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική εφαρμογή που χρειάζεται ασφάλεια και η οποία θα έπρεπε να έχει μεγαλύτερο priority από το gaming!

Αν το κατέβασμα έχει άμεση σχέση με την εργασία σου; Δεν σε νοιάζει δηλαδή το throughput (pps) αλλά το performance (kbps); Θα μου πεις να βάλω μισθωμένη; Κάνε το ίδιο και εσύ που σε νοιάζει το throughput τότε!

Είναι διαφορετικά να έχεις ένα αυτορυθμιζόμενο δίκτυο, όπως τώρα και διαφορετικά ένα δίκτυο στο οποίο επεμβαίνεις και αποφασίζεις εσύ ποιος έχεις δίκιο και ποιος άδικο.  :Smile:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Οι Ελληνες ειναι ατομιστες και σκεφτονται μονο τον εαυτο τους;
Για οποιον δεν ξερει, εξω αμα σκονταψεις και πεσεις στο πεζοδρομιο δε θα βρεθει ουτε ενας να σε βοηθησει. Θα σε προσπερνανε λες και δεν εγινε τιποτα και μπορει να σε πατανε κιολας.
Προφανως καποιοι δεν ξερουν τι γινεται παρα εξω. Παρα εξω λοιπον παιδακια ο καταναλωτης δεν δεχεται να χαρισει σε καμια εταιρια τιποτα. Οτι πληρωσει απαιτει να το παρει στο ακεραιο. Κανενας ανθρωπος στο εξωτερικο δε θα επετρεπε σε εταιρια που του παρεχει internet να τον αφησει 1 λεπτο χωρις internet. Αν ενας ανθρωπος στο εξωτερικο υπεγραφε συμβολαιο απεριοριστου Internet χωρις ογκοχρεωση και χωρις χρονοχρεωση τοτε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα το χρησιμοποιουσε ολη μερα με full download και upload. Θα μου πειτε οτι εξω ομως δεν υπαρχουν τετοια απεριοριστα συμβολαια. Ε! τοτε πιεστε τις εταιριες να βαλουν ορια. βεβαια μην περιμενετε οτι με τα ορια θα πληρωνετε τα ιδια που πληρωνετε σημερα. Τα διπλασια και βαλε. Για να βλεπω το mail μου καλο ειναι και το pstn. Τοσος αγωνας εγινε για να ερθει το απεριοριστο dsl και τωρα θελετε ορια. Αν σας βαλουν ορια θα θελετε να τα βγαλετε και αυτη η δουλεια να γινεται. Εγω το μονο που εχω να κανω ειναι να βαλω τωρα να κατεβαζω οτι μπορω γιατι οι χρηστες τρελλαθηκαν και θελουν ορια. Που ξερω αν αυριο θα μπορω να κατεβαζω ή θα βλεπω μονο το mail μου; Με αυτο τον τροπο σκεψης σε λιγο δε θα μπορω να κατεβασω ουτε το Linux αλλα θα πρεπει να το παραγγελνω και να περιμενω 1 μηνα να μου ερθει.

Η διαφορα απο ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, ΕΥΔΑΠ ειναι οτι στο internet υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα του απεριοριστου. Αντιθετα στο ηλεκτρικο ρευμα δυστυχως η καταναλωση αντικατοπτριζει μια παραγωγη η οποια παραγωγη ειναι περιπου αναλογη της καταναλωσης. Συνεπως καμια εταιρια Ηλ. ενεργειας δε μπορει να σου δωσει οσο θες χωρις παραπανω χρεωση γιατι θα μπει μεσα. Η ΕΥΔΑΠ δε μπορει να σου δωσει νερο οσο θες γιατι θα τελειωσει η λιμνη του Μαραθωνα. Το νερο ειναι περιορισμενο. Ο ΟΤΕ αντιθετα σε λιγο καιρο θα δινει απεριοριστες κλησεις με ενα σταθερο παγιο. Το κανουν ηδη οι εναλλακτικοι. Αυτο ειναι  εφικτο βεβαιως γιατι τα κυκλωματα των τηλεπικοινωνιων ειναι πολυ φθηνα πλεον και το πυριτιο αφθονο. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το Internet. Παλιοτερα και το νερο ηταν αφθονο σε σχεση με τις αναγκες και στα χωρια πληρωνες ενα συμβολικο ποσο και καταναλωνες οσο ηθελες θυμαμαι. Τωρα υπαρχει ελλειψη.
Αν καποια στιγμη λυθει το ενεργειακο προβλημα και η παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας ειναι τσαμπα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μπορεις να δινεις ενα παγιο ποσο σε 1 εταιρια για να σου δινει απεριοριστη ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια.

----------


## rockstarhs

Να κανω βασικα μια ερωτηση.Παραμονιουνται καποιοι οτι οι downloaders μπουκωνουν το δικτυο.Δηλαδη στα speed test τι τιμες παιρνετε?
Ρωταω γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με  την συνδεση μου και ισως γιαυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο να γινει traffic shaping.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## anon

> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει τέλειο TS.
> 
> Έστω ότι κόβεις με βάση τις ports. Επομένως την 80 την αφήνεις ανοιχτή. Άρα ευνοείς όσους κατεβάζουν από http.
> Αν όμως το κάνεις αυτό εγώ σου έχω έτοιμη αύριο p2p εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιεί μόνο την 80. Τι κάνεις; Απαγορεύεις την χρήση της 80 μήπως;
> 
> Έστω ότι κόβεις με βάση το περιεχόμενο των πακέτων. Ήδη τα περισσότερα p2p στέλνουν κρυπτογραφημένα πακέτα. Τι κάνεις; Κόβεις τα κρυπτογραφημένα; Καθυστερείς δηλαδή οποιαδήποτε κρυπτογραφημένη κίνηση; Μα μπορεί να είναι email, e-banking, vpn, ssh ή οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική εφαρμογή που χρειάζεται ασφάλεια και η οποία θα έπρεπε να έχει μεγαλύτερο priority από το gaming!
> 
> Αν το κατέβασμα έχει άμεση σχέση με την εργασία σου; Δεν σε νοιάζει δηλαδή το throughput (pps) αλλά το performance (kbps); Θα μου πεις να βάλω μισθωμένη; Κάνε το ίδιο και εσύ που σε νοιάζει το throughput τότε!
> 
> Είναι διαφορετικά να έχεις ένα αυτορυθμιζόμενο δίκτυο, όπως τώρα και διαφορετικά ένα δίκτυο στο οποίο επεμβαίνεις και αποφασίζεις εσύ ποιος έχεις δίκιο και ποιος άδικο.



Είσαι μακράν ανενημέρωτος. Το κόλπο λέγεται deep packet inspection. Υπάρχει και σε linux, layer-7 packet classifier 

Ενδεικτικά commercial λύσεις είναι το Netenforcer (allot), packeteer ...  Ηδη είπα ότι shaw & rogers αποδεδειγμένα κάνουν throttling στα p2p ακόμη και στα encrypted.

Oσα για τα υπόλοιπα, I rest my case..

----------


## geo7

> Αυτο θα ισχύει με την προοπτική ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν οι καταναλωτικές ανάγκες των downloaders αλλά παραμείνουν στα ίδια επίπεδα , παρόλες τις αυξήσεις bandwidth. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος. Ηδη άκουσα για ταινίες HD, με όγκο 10GB τουλάχιστον η κάθε μια. ΑΚόμη δεν βγαίνουν πολλές σε αυτό το φορμάτ, αλλά σε λίγο θα είναι καθεστώς. Αντι λοιπόν για 1GB το πολύ που ειναι κάποια σε DIVX, θα έχουμε το δεκαπλάσιο όγκο... Αρα με δεκαπλασιασμό των ταχυτητων είμαστε και πάλι λίγο πολύ στο ίδιο σημείο. Και το κακο με τα ευρυζωνικά, ειναι ότι απο κεί και πέρα ειναι δύσκολο να ανεβούμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, χωρίς τουλάχιστον μεγάλο κόστος σε υποδομές, που μάντεψε ποιός θα πρέπει να το πληρώσει. Εμείς οι καταναλωτές.


Nαι, μονο που με την αυξηση του ογκου των ταινιων, αυξανεται και η αναγκη για αποθηκευτικο χωρο, αρα γινεσαι και πιο επιλεκτικος στο τι θα κατεβασεις.
Και σε περιπτωση που αναρωτιεσαι καθοτι δεν εισαι τορρεντακιας, οι περισσοτεροι δεν συνηθιζουν να κατεβαζουν κατι μονο για να το δουν και μετα απο 2 ωρες να το σβησουν, παραμονο αν η κοπια ειναι κακης ποιοτητας ή ηταν π.χ ντουμπλαρισμενο στα ρωσικα (σπασιμπα) ή δεν τους αρεσε.
Δεν κατεβαζει κανενας π.χ μια δισκογραφια των 10γιγα σε flac μονο για να την ακουσει μια φορα και μετα να τη σβησει.
Δεν ειναι ουτε χαρτι υγειας, ουτε λουκανικοπιτα.







> Μάλλον διαβάζεις τα μυνήματα και τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις. Είπαμε ότι το κόστος ειναι περιοριστικος παράγοντας του πόρου bandwidth. Το κόστος διαμορφώνει και τιμή πώλησης. Είσαι έτοιμος να πληρώσεις πχ επι 5 τις σημερινές τιμές ώστε αμεσα, σήμερα κιόλας, να απολαύσουμε 10 πλάσιες ταχύτητες ή υποδεκαπλάσιο contentio ratio;;;; Mάλλον όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι εσύ και το υπόλοιπο 99% των χρηστων θα θέλουν να πληρώσουν 100 ευρω το μήνα (και καλά κάνουν). Αρα για να ανέβουν ρεαλιστικά οι ταχύτητες, δύο πράγματα πρέπει να συμβούν (ανεξάρτητα ή παράλληλα). Βελτίωση της τεχνολογίας για μείωση του κόστους (άλλη τιμή είχε ένα DSLAM το 2001 και πολύ μικρότερη σήμερα πχ), αύξηση των χρηστων=>αύξηση του contentio ratio ώστε με την ίδια υποδομή να εξυπηρετούνται περισσότεροι χρήστες και κατα συνέπεια μείωση του κόστους. Τακτικές θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θέλω τα mbps μου... θυμίζουν παιδιά σε Jumbo και όχι ενήλικες με λογική και κριτική σκέψη.


Βλεπω anon οτι εδω και αρκετα ποστς, εχεις μπει στη διαδικασια να βαζεις "ταμπελιτσες"...(θέλω τα mbps μου...τα παιδιά σε Jumbo... "με τον παρά μου και με τον τσαμπουκά μου"...)
Η Φορθνετ την γραμμη των 10μβιτ μου την δινει με την 10πλασια τιμη απο την 1μβιτ που εχω τωρα?
Μου την δινει 25ευρω και οχι 150... δηλαδη ενα ευρω φθηνοτερα απο οτι πληρωνω τωρα για το 1μβιτ...(περιεργο..πολυ κοροιδα πρεπει να ειναι...να ξερουν οτι τους "παιρνει" να μας το δωσουν ακριβοτερα και να μην το δινουν?)
Και αν θες να μου πεις οτι ειναι καινουρια υπηρεσια και να μην κρινουμε τι απο αυτα θα μπορουν να δωσουν, θα συμφωνησω.
Αλλα αν υποθεσουμε οτι την φορθνετ ειναι πολυ νωρις για να την κρινουμε ακομα, για ριξε μια ματια στο υποφορουμ της τελλας.
Δινει 4μβιτ με 30ευρω και οχι με 100 ή 200...και δεν σερνεται σχεδον κανενας στο ιδιοκτητο, πηγαινει σουζα το αλογακι.
Εκτος και αν εχουν συνωμοτησει ολοι να μας πεισουν οτι πανε καλα ενω δεν πανε...και φανταζομαι οτι εχει και πολλους τορρεντακηδες εκει...ε anon?
Πως δουλευει αληθεια αυτο? αφου ολα τα κωλοπαιδα κατεβαζουν 24/7/31/365...και πιταρουν το συστημα...με τον "παρα" τους...(αληθεια τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτη η ατακα που χρησιμοποιεις συνεχεια στα τελευταια ποστς anon?)
Μηπως στην πραγματικοτητα εκει που ειχανε ανοιχτο τον αζουρεο 15 ωρες στο 1μβιτ τωρα τον εχουν ανοιχτο 3?
Και ναι anon θελω τα mbps μου, και οταν δεν τα παιρνω μπορει να γκρινιαξω, αλλα στο τελος το "αποδεχομαι" γιατι ετσι δουλευει ενα συστημα που ειναι εξαρχης φτιαγμενο για παιδακια του Jumbo.
Δεν μου φταινε τα παιδακια.
Οποιος ειναι ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ, τι δουλεια εχει να ασχολειται με υπηρεσιες φτιαγμενες για παιδακια του Jumbo?
Θελεις ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ κυριε επαγγελματια XΨ? γιατι δεν βαζεις μισθωμενη? 
Για τους ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ και τους ΑΠΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΟΥΣ τις βγαλανε, που δεν μπορουν να αφηνουν τα πραγματα στην τυχη και εχουν απαιτησεις, οχι για τους τορρεντακηδες και τα ανωριμα παιδακια.
Οι τορρεντακηδες ειτε την κανουμε τη δουλεια μας ειτε οχι, δεν θα χασει η βενετια βελονι.
Το πολυ πολυ να εχουμε νευρακια ή να φυγουμε και να δοκιμασουμε αλλο παροχο.
Σχεδον σε ολο τον κοσμο τα συγκεκριμενα πακετα φανταζομαι (διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος) πουλιουνται σε ανωριμα παιδακια που λιωνουν στα τορρεντ και σε καθε ειδους filesharing.
Δεν παιρνουν το πακετο μαζι με οδηγιες για "σωστη" χρηση.
Θελετε να βαλουν cap? traffic shaping? 
Να βαλουν, κανενα προβλημα, αλλα μην προσπαθεις να με πεισεις οτι κανω κακη χρηση.
Αν η χρηση ειναι "κακη" ας την περιορισουν, εγω ομως την υπηρεσια ευθυς εξαρχης για αυτη τη χρηση την αγορασα, ετσι την χρησιμοποιω.
(και ετσι μου την διαφημισανε κιολας...θα κατεβαζεις ταινιες, mp3...κτλ..κτλ)
Οι απαιτητικοι πανε σε αλλου ειδους λυσεις.
Δεν φωναζουν...Θελω την αξιοπιστια μου...Θελω την αξιοπιστια μου...Θελω την αξιοπιστια μου...Θελω την αξιοπιστια μου...Θελω την αξιοπιστια μου...περιοριστε τα ανωριμα παιδακια!!!! 
(ε συγνωμη, αλλα για αυτα ακριβως τα παιδακια εχει βγει η συγκεκριμενη υπηρεσια!!!)






> Λαθος. Το μέγιστο είναι 200GB ημερησίως με γραμμή 24Mbps. Επειτα κανείς δεν μας λέει ότι θα τα αποθηκεύεις εις το διηνηκές. Βλέπεις τις ταινιούλες σου, και μετά τις σβήνεις. Εξάλλου την σήμερον ημέρα παίρνεις έναν σκληρό 500GB με μόνο 100 ευρώ... Το γεγονός ισχύει ότι η μέγιστη κατανάλωση γίνεται απο π2π
> 
> 
> Και εν κατακλείδει, για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, γιατί δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε. Δεν λέω, εγώ τουλάχιστον, να μην κατεβάζει κάποιος όσο θέλει και όσο βαστάει η γραμμή του. Καλά κάνει αφού έτσι ειναι το σύστημα. Δεν θέλω ούτε τον αυτοπεριορισμό (ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει), ούτε αύξηση τιμών (αν και προσωπικά θα με βόλευε, πολύς κόσμος θαφευγε). Αλλά
> 1) Δεν μου αρέσει η στάση "με τον παρά μου και με τον τσαμπουκά μου"
> 2) Δεν θεωρώ σωστή την προσπάθεια εκλογίκευσης του ασύδοτου download. Το κάνεις, με γεια σου με χαρά σου, μην προσπαθείς να με πείσεις για την ορθότητα της πράξης αυτής. 
> 3) Δεν ζητώ απαραίτητα caps ή ts. Θαθελα όμως διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες όπως λέει ο yiapap, αν και αυτό αν το καλοσκεφτείς είναι μιας μορφής ts/cap στο σύνολο του. Πελάτες δεν ειναι μόνο οι downloaders, ειναι κι άλλος κόσμος, και δυστυχώς αυτοί οι υπόλοιποι αποτελούν μειοψηφία, γιαυτό δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τις ανάγκες τους οι πάροχοι. Ομως αυτή η στάση των παρόχων εχει μακροπρόθεσμα κόστος στην αύξηση της ευρυζωνικότητας.


Eχεις απολυτο δικιο anon, γραψε 50γιγα  λιγοτερα εκανα λαθος.
Δεν εχει και πολυ σημασια ομως, το συμπερασμα παραμενει το ιδιο, για οσους uελουν να το καταλαβουν.
Τις ταινιουλες του και τις δισκογραφιουλες του, σχεδον κανενας δεν τις κατεβαζει με την προοπτικη να τις σβησει.
Το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο απο τα πραγματα που κατεβαζει, τα κατεβαζει με την προθεση να τα δει/κρατησει/συλλεξει.
Και για να τα σβησει πρεπει μαλλον τουλαχιστον να προλαβει να τα δει πρωτα, δεν κατεβαζει κανεις 50γιγα δηλαδη 150 ωρες???!!! βιντεο μονο και μονο για τη χαρα/παιδεμα της κατεβασιας.
Επετρεψε μου, τουλαχιστον για αυτο να γνωριζω κατι παραπανω.
Ισως μονο τις "τσοντουλες" του να σβηνει (γιατι μπορει να πεσουν στα χερια της μαμακας ή της μεγαλης αδερφης), αλλα και για αυτο δεν Θα παρω ορκο.
(Αν κανω λαθος, ας με διορθωσουν οι αλλοι τορρεντακηδες, και το παραπανω συμπερασμα που εβγαλα για τη χρηση σε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες θα το κρατησω για τον εαυτο μου).
Αυτη την ατακα "με τον παρά μου και με τον τσαμπουκά μου" πραγματικα δεν την καταλαβαινω, αλλα αν σε κανεις να νιωθεις καλυτερα, ευχαριστως να την χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## anon

@sakistsalikis Για τους έξω, διάβασε σχετικό ποστ του popmaniac. Ετσι για να μην τα εξωραίζουμε όλα. Οσο για το απεριόριστο, ναι είναι απεριόριστο απο κατασκευαστική άποψη (και αυτό παίζεται εαν διαβάσεις πχ το μύνημα του karavagos) αλλά όχι απο οικονομική. Εγραψα ένα παράδειγμα. ΟΚΣΥΑ2 ταχύτητας 1Gbps, είναι αυτή που συνδέεις τις γραμμές ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ με τους παρόχους, πάει 26000 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα 2 πάνε 52 χιλ. Τα 4 πάνε 200 χιλιάρικα κ.ο.κ. Απλή αριθμητική. Ομοίως και για συνδέσεις το εξωτερικό. 




> Η Φορθνετ την γραμμη των 10μβιτ μου την δινει με την 10πλασια τιμη απο την 1μβιτ που εχω τωρα?
> Μου την δινει 25ευρω και οχι 150... δηλαδη ενα ευρω φθηνοτερα απο οτι πληρωνω τωρα για το 1μβιτ...(περιεργο..πολυ κοροιδα πρεπει να ειναι...να ξερουν οτι τους "παιρνει" να μας το δωσουν ακριβοτερα και να μην το δινουν?) Και αν θες να μου πεις οτι ειναι καινουρια υπηρεσια και να μην κρινουμε τι απο αυτα θα μπορουν να δωσουν, θα συμφωνησω. Αλλα αν υποθεσουμε οτι την φορθνετ ειναι πολυ νωρις για να την κρινουμε ακομα, για ριξε μια ματια στο υποφορουμ της τελλας. Δινει 4μβιτ με 30ευρω και οχι με 100 ή 200...και δεν σερνεται σχεδον κανενας στο ιδιοκτητο, πηγαινει σουζα το αλογακι.


Θα πρέπει να δείς εδώ μερικά πράγματα, γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις. Οταν σου πουλά 1bill με 25 ευρώ (με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ) αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα 15 πάνε στον ΟΤΕ, και η 4ΝΕΤ παίρνει τα 10. Οταν λοιπόν σου βάλει δικό της LLU, όλα τα λεφτά πάνε στην 4ΝΕΤ. Θα μου πείς για την κλεψιά απο τον ΟΤΕ με τα πάγια κλπ κλπ κλπ και δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε αυτό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Ομως με το LLU η 4ΝΕΤ έχει πλέον για την σύνδεσή σου, όχι 10, αλλά 35 ζεστά ευρουλάκια για παράδειγμα. Αρα μπορεί να δώσει επι 3.5 .... Τώρα όσο αυξάνεις τις ταχύτητες αυξάνεις και το ratio, ειναι αυτό που έλεγες, δεν θα κατεβάζω ολημερίς και οληνυκτίς με 10Mbps, γιατί στην τελική και που να τα βάλω! Αρα αντί για ένα ratio 1/20 έχει ένα ratio 1/100 (θεωρητικό). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πληρώνει για διεθνές Ιντερνετ το 1/5 για τους χρήστες FULL /shared LLU απο ότι αυτούς με ΑΡΥΣ, προσφέροντας σχεδόν την ίδια ποιότητα. Βγάλε και ότι δεν χρειάζεται γραμμές ΟΚΣΥΑ2, που η καθεμιά πάει στα 26 χιλ / μήνα... Αρα μπορεί να πουλά με 30-40 ευρώ γραμμές 10Mbps υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες, και οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος ζητά παραπάνω ειναι κερδοσκόπος στα σίγουρα... Αυτό το έγραψα για να σου εξηγήσω πως γίνεται να έχουμε αυτές τις τιμές... 

Το μεμπτό σε αυτή την περίπτωση ειναι ότι έπρεπε να φτάσουμε 5+ χρόνια απο την εισαγωγή του ΑDSL για να αρχίσουμε (γιατι στην αρχή είμαστε ακόμη) να έχουμε LLU....

Tώρα εαν οι νέες αυτές μεγάλες ταχύτητες μας φτάσουν ή τους μπουκώσουμε κια αυτές θα δείξει. Το κακό είναι ότι προς τα πάνω δεν πάει άλλο, δεδομένου τεχνολογίας ADSL και χαλκού, άρα ή θα πρέπει να γίνουν ακριβές εγκαταστάσεις (οπτικές ίνες), ή θα αρχίσουν τα περιοριστικά μέτρα.

Oσο για το κατέβασμα, σύ λες, ότι κάποια είναι σπασμένα, κακής ποιότητας κλπ κλπ... Αρα ένα ποσοστό, πόσο ναναι αυτό, 20%, 30% το κατεβάζεις και το διαγράφεις σχεδόν άμεσα. Αλλά το κατεβάζεις. 

Οσο για τις ατάκες που χρησιμοποίησα είναι για το γενικό κλίμα που μεταφέρουν κάποιοι συνομιλητές. Εαν νομίζεις ότι ανήκεις σε αυτούς, its ok with me!  :Laughing:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι αν μας δωσουν 100Mbps σημαινει οτι φτασαμε σε τετοιο επιπεδο τις υποδομες μας που σηκωνουν κατι τετοιο. Δε μπορει αυριο το πρωι να μας δωσουν 100Mbps, ειναι λογικο οτι θα υπαρξει χοντρο προβλημα
100Mbps σημαινει οτι θα βλαιπουμε τηλεοραση απο το Internet σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα. Δε μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι τετοιο και οταν εχει τριανταφυλλοπουλο που ανοιγουν ολες οι τηλεορασεις να βλεπουμε με 5fps. Πρεπει το δικτυο να σηκωνει.

Δε δεχομαι ογκοχρεωση σε καμια περιπτωση. Δεχομαι κατι αλλο. Να μου πει π.χ. η forthnet: Η εταιρια εχει συνολικα 1Gbps. Εχει 2000 πελατες, αρα αν κατεβαζουν ολοι στο full θα κατεβαζεις με 1gbps/2000=500kbps. Αν κατεβαζουν λιγοι θα εχεις 2Mbps. Δηλαδη να μου δινει γραμμη 2Mbps ενημερωνοντας με οτι αν εχει κοσμο το δυκτιο τοτε θα μοιραζεται μεταξυ μας οποτε θα πεφτει στα 500kbps. Το δεχομαι αφου ειναι adsl. Την ταχυτητα ομως θα τη μοιραζει εξισου η ιδια η forthnet. Δε δεχομαι ομως να μου λετε να παιξω το ρολο της forthnet και να βαλω στο pc μου το netlimiter για να με κοβει στα 30kbyte/sec τη στιγμη που μπορω να κατεβαζω με 110. Ουτε δεχομαι να δινω λογαρισμο σε κανεναν ποσα θα κατεβασω τη μερα. Οταν χρειαζεται (υποκειμενικο και αποφαση δικια μου) θα κατεβασω οσο θελω με το μεγιστο που μου δινουν ανα πασα στιγμη. Δε θα τρωω καμιανου τιποτα αφου οσοι κατεβαζουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη με την ιδια ταχυτητα θα κατεβαζουμε. Βεβαιως η απαιτηση μερικων: Σταματηστε να κατεβαζετε γιατι θελω να παιξω ειναι γελοια και εξωπραγματικη. Τα παραπονα στο Δημαρχο.

Πιστευω παντως οτι το προβλημα δεν το επικεντρωνετε σωστα. Εγω εχω περασει απο 3 εταιριες. Αρχικα εβαλα sparknet (εχει κλεισει) 384 και κατεβαζα με 42kbyte/sec σταθερα. Μετα vivodi 1024 και κατεβαζα με 115kbyte/sec και τωρα εχω forthnet 1024 και κατεβαζω παλι με 115kbyte/sec. Αρα πιστευω οτι προβλημα bandwidth δεν υπαρχει απο τις εταιριες τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη τη δικια μου.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Είσαι μακράν ανενημέρωτος. Το κόλπο λέγεται deep packet inspection. Υπάρχει και σε linux, layer-7 packet classifier 
> 
> Ενδεικτικά commercial λύσεις είναι το Netenforcer (allot), packeteer ...  Ηδη είπα ότι shaw & rogers αποδεδειγμένα κάνουν throttling στα p2p ακόμη και στα encrypted.
> 
> Oσα για τα υπόλοιπα, I rest my case..


Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει καθώς τέλειο TS δεν υφίσταται και κάποιοι θα συνεχίσουν να αδικούνται ή να ευνοούνται ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε.

Επίσης όσο πιο βαθιά πάει το packet inspection τόσο πλησιάζουμε τα όρια της παραβίασης προσωπικών δεδομένων.

Όσο αφορά το l7-filter που κοίταξα, οι σημειώσεις για το bittorrent:
http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/lay...bittorrent.pat

Παραθέτω μόνο 1-2 σημεία που έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Λέει πως είναι πολύ αργό και δεν δουλεύει σε encrypted streams:



> ...
> # Pattern attributes: *good slow notsofast undermatch* _(το good σημαίνει πως αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τη βαριά έκδοση -μεγαλύτερο lag από 33 secs για κάθε match!- έχεις ικανοποιητικό TS)_
> ...
> # This pattern has been tested and is believed to work well.
> # It will, however, *not work on bittorrent streams that are encrypted*, since
> # it's impossible to match encrypted data (unless the encryption is extremely 
> # weak, like rot13 or something...).
> ...

----------


## lewton

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ερχόταν αύριο η Χ-ΝΕΤ στην Ελλάδα και έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 20/1Mbps με 20€ το μήνα και όριο κίνησης 10GB το μήνα, δε θα πήγαινε κανένας. 
Αν όμως ερχόταν αύριο η Υ-ΝΕΤ και "έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 15/1Mbps με 25€ το μήνα αλλά μετά τα 100GB θα γίνονται 4096/256Kbps" θα πήγαινε πραγματικά πολύς κόσμος. Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα, καθώς κάνω κίνηση έως 20 GB κάθε μήνα, και θα προτιμούσα έναν ISP όπου θα είχα υψηλότερη ταχύτητα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, χωρίς να με περιορίζει καθόλου (μιας και για εμένα 100GB=unlimited) και επιπλέον έχοντας το πλεονέκτημα ότι δε θα αφήνει τον άλλο πελάτη να κατεβάζει 300 GB το μήνα πληρώνοντας τα ίδια λεφτά.

Αυτό τι δείχνει;
Εφόσον έχουμε ξεκινήσει ως "uncapped" αγορά, και εφόσον έχουμε γλυκαθεί στο πρακτικά unlimited, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να πιάσει ως ISP κάποια εταιρία που θα θέρει περιορισμούς. Για παράδειγμα η On έχασε ένα χωρό πελάτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο router της δεν επιτρέπει port forwarding, και ακόμα κι αν παραμείνει στην αγορά (πολύ δύσκολο), θα παραμείνει όχι ως ISP αλλά ως TV provider για ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το internet.
Επομένως δε θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος που περιγράφει ο Wantilles.

Κλείνοντας, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να διατεθεί και ένα πακέτο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (πχ 1024/256Kbps), με περιορισμό κίνησης στα 10 GB το μήνα, και με πολύ χαμηλό πάγιο, στα 15€ για παράδειγμα.
Αυτό θα συμβάλει και στην διάδοση του broadband, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι είναι σημαντικό για το πνευματικό επίπεδο της χώρας.

----------


## geo7

> Θα πρέπει να δείς εδώ μερικά πράγματα, γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις. Οταν σου πουλά 1bill με 25 ευρώ (με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ) αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα 15 πάνε στον ΟΤΕ, και η 4ΝΕΤ παίρνει τα 10. Οταν λοιπόν σου βάλει δικό της LLU, όλα τα λεφτά πάνε στην 4ΝΕΤ. Θα μου πείς για την κλεψιά απο τον ΟΤΕ με τα πάγια κλπ κλπ κλπ και δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε αυτό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Ομως με το LLU η 4ΝΕΤ έχει πλέον για την σύνδεσή σου, όχι 10, αλλά 35 ζεστά ευρουλάκια για παράδειγμα. Αρα μπορεί να δώσει επι 3.5 .... Τώρα όσο αυξάνεις τις ταχύτητες αυξάνεις και το ratio, ειναι αυτό που έλεγες, δεν θα κατεβάζω ολημερίς και οληνυκτίς με 10Mbps, γιατί στην τελική και που να τα βάλω! Αρα αντί για ένα ratio 1/20 έχει ένα ratio 1/100 (θεωρητικό). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πληρώνει για διεθνές Ιντερνετ το 1/5 για τους χρήστες FULL /shared LLU απο ότι αυτούς με ΑΡΥΣ, προσφέροντας σχεδόν την ίδια ποιότητα. Βγάλε και ότι δεν χρειάζεται γραμμές ΟΚΣΥΑ2, που η καθεμιά πάει στα 26 χιλ / μήνα... Αρα μπορεί να πουλά με 30-40 ευρώ γραμμές 10Mbps υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες, και οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος ζητά παραπάνω ειναι κερδοσκόπος στα σίγουρα... Αυτό το έγραψα για να σου εξηγήσω πως γίνεται να έχουμε αυτές τις τιμές... 
> 
> Το μεμπτό σε αυτή την περίπτωση ειναι ότι έπρεπε να φτάσουμε 5+ χρόνια απο την εισαγωγή του ΑDSL για να αρχίσουμε (γιατι στην αρχή είμαστε ακόμη) να έχουμε LLU....
> 
> Tώρα εαν οι νέες αυτές μεγάλες ταχύτητες μας φτάσουν ή τους μπουκώσουμε κια αυτές θα δείξει. Το κακό είναι ότι προς τα πάνω δεν πάει άλλο, δεδομένου τεχνολογίας ADSL και χαλκού, άρα ή θα πρέπει να γίνουν ακριβές εγκαταστάσεις (οπτικές ίνες), ή θα αρχίσουν τα περιοριστικά μέτρα.
> 
> Οσο για τις ατάκες που χρησιμοποίησα είναι για το γενικό κλίμα που μεταφέρουν κάποιοι συνομιλητές. Εαν νομίζεις ότι ανήκεις σε αυτούς, its ok with me!


Σε απαντηση προς εμενα τις συμπεριελαβες τις ατακες, να πιστευα οτι τα ελεγες σε μενα για να τα ακουνε αλλοι? 
Δεν καταλαβα που διαφωνησαμε, και μου ειπες οτι πρεπει να δω καποια πραγματακια.Το ιδιο δε λεμε? Τα 100 που θα me χρεωνανε δεν βρηκα.
Δεν ειχες πει οτι μιλουσες απαραιτητα για μεσω ΟΤΕ.  :Thinking:  
Παντως αυτο για τους επαγγελματιες, τους απαιτητικους και τις μισθωμενες...δεν το σχολιασες...but its ok with me!  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Δε δεχομαι ογκοχρεωση σε καμια περιπτωση. Δεχομαι κατι αλλο. Να μου πει π.χ. η forthnet: Η εταιρια εχει συνολικα 1Gbps. Εχει 2000 πελατες, αρα αν κατεβαζουν ολοι στο full θα κατεβαζεις με 1gbps/2000=500kbps. Αν κατεβαζουν λιγοι θα εχεις 2Mbps. Δηλαδη να μου δινει γραμμη 2Mbps ενημερωνοντας με οτι αν εχει κοσμο το δυκτιο τοτε θα μοιραζεται μεταξυ μας οποτε θα πεφτει στα 500kbps. Το δεχομαι αφου ειναι adsl. Την ταχυτητα ομως θα τη μοιραζει εξισου η ιδια η forthnet.


Αυτό συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή.




> Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει καθώς τέλειο TS δεν υφίσταται και κάποιοι θα συνεχίσουν να αδικούνται ή να ευνοούνται ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε.
> 
> Επίσης όσο πιο βαθιά πάει το packet inspection τόσο πλησιάζουμε τα όρια της παραβίασης προσωπικών δεδομένων.
> 
> Όσο αφορά το l7-filter που κοίταξα, οι σημειώσεις για το bittorrent:
> http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/lay...bittorrent.pat
> 
> Παραθέτω μόνο 1-2 σημεία που έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Λέει πως είναι πολύ αργό και δεν δουλεύει σε encrypted streams:


Για το προσωπικά δεδομένα έχεις δίκιο, αν και το deep packet inspection, κάνει τον έλεγχο στην αρχή της επικοινωνίας και headers (αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας διαβεβαιώσει). 

Οσο για το layer-7 εντάξει ειναι μια open source προσπάθεια. Οι commercial λύσεις τύπου Netenforcer ειναι πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ μπροστά (είχα δοκιμάσει ένα). Ρώτα και τον Wintech. Αλλά κοστίζουν πολύ τα άτιμα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ερχόταν αύριο η Χ-ΝΕΤ στην Ελλάδα και έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 20/1Mbps με 20€ το μήνα και όριο κίνησης 10GB το μήνα, δε θα πήγαινε κανένας. 
> Αν όμως ερχόταν αύριο η Υ-ΝΕΤ και "έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 15/1Mbps με 25€ το μήνα αλλά μετά τα 100GB θα γίνονται 4096/256Kbps" θα πήγαινε πραγματικά πολύς κόσμος. Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα, καθώς κάνω κίνηση έως 20 GB κάθε μήνα, και θα προτιμούσα έναν ISP όπου θα είχα υψηλότερη ταχύτητα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, χωρίς να με περιορίζει καθόλου (μιας και για εμένα 100GB=unlimited) και επιπλέον έχοντας το πλεονέκτημα ότι δε θα αφήνει τον άλλο πελάτη να κατεβάζει 300 GB το μήνα πληρώνοντας τα ίδια λεφτά.
> 
> Αυτό τι δείχνει;
> Εφόσον έχουμε ξεκινήσει ως "uncapped" αγορά, και εφόσον έχουμε γλυκαθεί στο πρακτικά unlimited, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να πιάσει ως ISP κάποια εταιρία που θα θέρει περιορισμούς. Για παράδειγμα η On έχασε ένα χωρό πελάτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο router της δεν επιτρέπει port forwarding, και ακόμα κι αν παραμείνει στην αγορά (πολύ δύσκολο), θα παραμείνει όχι ως ISP αλλά ως TV provider για ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το internet.
> Επομένως δε θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος που περιγράφει ο Wantilles.
> 
> Κλείνοντας, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να διατεθεί και ένα πακέτο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (πχ 1024/256Kbps), με περιορισμό κίνησης στα 10 GB το μήνα, και με πολύ χαμηλό πάγιο, στα 15€ για παράδειγμα.
> Αυτό θα συμβάλει και στην διάδοση του broadband, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι είναι σημαντικό για το πνευματικό επίπεδο της χώρας.


Για cap στα 10GB το μήνα ίσως να μην πήγαινες εσύ, αλλά όλα μία συνήθεια και εκπαίδευση είναι και αν έχεις μάθει σε περιορισμό λειτουργείς σε βάση αυτού (επαναλαμβάνω δες εδώ στο Βέλγιο τι γίνεται και μάλιστα για να σε διευκολύνω σου δίνω ξανά τις προσφορές του μεγαλύτερου ISP εδώ - πρώην μονοπωλίου)

ΔΕΝ είμαι υπέρ του capping ως κανόνα - αν και πάω τώρα ενσυνείδητα σε capping έχοντας πλέον όμως ταχύτητα 50% πάνω από αυτήν που έχω τώρα, πληρώνοντας -30% περίπου και έχοντας 60GB τον μήνα που προσωπικά με υπερκαλύπτουν.

Θεωρώ πως αν γινόταν στην Ελλάδα η υποθετική προσφορά που αναφέρεις πρώτη, με σωστό marketing και εξηγώντας πως απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά π.χ. σε νοικοκυρές που κατεβάζουν συνταγές ή σε άτομα που κάνουν πολύ light home browsing και emailing καθώς περνούν το 70% της ημέρας στο γραφείο και θέλουν Ίντερνετ στο σπίτι για να καλύπτει τις βασικές ανάγκες τους, τότε πολύ πιθανώς να υπήρχαν πάρα πολλοί συνδρομητές.

Εκείνο όμως που θεωρώ απαράδεκτο είναι το across-the-board capping και μάλιστα με γελοία όρια μόνο και μόνο γιατί βολεύει τις εταιρείες...

Αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και είναι πλέον θέμα καταναλωτή... :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Για cap στα 10GB το μήνα ίσως να μην πήγαινες εσύ, αλλά όλα μία συνήθεια και εκπαίδευση είναι και αν έχεις μάθει σε περιορισμό λειτουργείς σε βάση αυτού (επαναλαμβάνω δες εδώ στο Βέλγιο τι γίνεται και μάλιστα για να σε διευκολύνω σου δίνω ξανά τις προσφορές του μεγαλύτερου ISP εδώ - πρώην μονοπωλίου)
> 
> ΔΕΝ είμαι υπέρ του capping ως κανόνα - αν και πάω τώρα ενσυνείδητα σε capping έχοντας πλέον όμως ταχύτητα 50% πάνω από αυτήν που έχω τώρα, πληρώνοντας -30% περίπου και έχοντας 60GB τον μήνα που προσωπικά με υπερκαλύπτουν.
> 
> Θεωρώ πως αν γινόταν στην Ελλάδα η υποθετική προσφορά που αναφέρεις πρώτη, με σωστό marketing και εξηγώντας πως απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά π.χ. σε νοικοκυρές που κατεβάζουν συνταγές ή σε άτομα που κάνουν πολύ light home browsing και emailing καθώς περνούν το 70% της ημέρας στο γραφείο και θέλουν Ίντερνετ στο σπίτι για να καλύπτει τις βασικές ανάγκες τους, τότε πολύ πιθανώς να υπήρχαν πάρα πολλοί συνδρομητές.
> 
> Εκείνο όμως που θεωρώ απαράδεκτο είναι το across-the-board capping και μάλιστα με γελοία όρια μόνο και μόνο γιατί βολεύει τις εταιρείες...
> 
> Αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και είναι πλέον θέμα καταναλωτή...;)


Καταρχάς δηλώνω τη συμπαράστασή μου στον (χαζό  :Razz:  ) βελγικό λαό που πέφτει καθημερινά θύμα εκμετάλευσης από τους ISPs του.
Όσον αφορά εσένα, πολύ καλώς έβαλες το πρόγραμμα με το (ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτο capping), μιας και αυτό σε συμφέρει.

Από εκεί και ύστερα, απαντώντας στο πορτοκαλί κομμάτι, η προσφορά με τα 20€ το μήνα δε θα έπιανε καμία νοικοκυρά πελάτισσα, θα έπρεπε να είναι από 15€ και κάτω (για αυτό και αναφέρω κάτω-κάτω ένα entry-level πακέτο).

----------


## anon

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ερχόταν αύριο η Χ-ΝΕΤ στην Ελλάδα και έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 20/1Mbps με 20€ το μήνα και όριο κίνησης 10GB το μήνα, δε θα πήγαινε κανένας.


Εγω θα της έδινα κατευθείαν δαγκωτά 16 συνδέσεις.




> Για παράδειγμα η On έχασε ένα χωρό πελάτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο router της δεν επιτρέπει port forwarding, και ακόμα κι αν παραμείνει στην αγορά (πολύ δύσκολο), θα παραμείνει όχι ως ISP αλλά ως TV provider για ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το internet.


Τελείως άστοχο. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το bandwidth, αλλά με το regulation του τι σε αφήνει να κάνεις και τι όχι.




> Κλείνοντας, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να διατεθεί και ένα πακέτο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (πχ 1024/256Kbps), με περιορισμό κίνησης στα 10 GB το μήνα, και με πολύ χαμηλό πάγιο, στα 15€ για παράδειγμα.
> Αυτό θα συμβάλει και στην διάδοση του broadband, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι είναι σημαντικό για το πνευματικό επίπεδο της χώρας.


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα.




> Παντως αυτο για τους επαγγελματιες, τους απαιτητικους και τις μισθωμενες...δεν το σχολιασες...but its ok with me!


Eχεις δίκιο. Εαν δεν ήταν τόσοοοοο υπέρογκα ακριβές, θα τις είχα πάρει. Ειχα γράψει και παλαιότερα, ότι μεταξύ απλών γραμμών ADSL και μισθωμένων δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ενδιάμεσο. Δηλαδή απο τα 20 ευρώ μιας χιλιάρας πάς μετά στα 700 ευρώ μιας μισθωμένης χιλιάρας. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει αυτό.




> Τα 100 που θα me χρεωνανε δεν βρηκα.


Θα σε χρεώνανε 100 με την μέχρι τώρα υποδομή, όχι με το LLU που όπως σου έδειξα επιτρέπει στον πάροχο να δώσει 10Mbps με την ίδια τιμή που θα χρέωνε μια χιλιάρα μέσω ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

> Για παράδειγμα η On έχασε ένα χωρό πελάτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο router της δεν επιτρέπει port forwarding, και ακόμα κι αν παραμείνει στην αγορά (πολύ δύσκολο), θα παραμείνει όχι ως ISP αλλά ως TV provider για ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το internet.





> Τελείως άστοχο. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το bandwidth, αλλά με το regulation του τι σε αφήνει να κάνεις και τι όχι.


Και πού έγραψα ότι έχει να κάνει με το bandwidth;

----------


## wintech2003

> Εγω θα της έδινα κατευθείαν δαγκωτά 16 συνδέσεις.


Σε ποιές πόλεις ειπαμε οτι έχεις τις 16 αυτές συνδέσεις.....?  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Σε ποιές πόλεις ειπαμε οτι έχεις τις 16 αυτές συνδέσεις.....?


Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη μόνο.

----------


## ardi21

Οταν η καθε εταιρεια μαθει να με σεβεται, να απανταει στα τηλ που της κανω, να μην περιμενω 40 λεπτα στα οποια ΧΡΕΩΝΟΜΑΙ και να ειναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ προθυμη να λυση το οποιο προβλημα μου παρουσιαστει τοτε να βαλει ορισμενα πακετα με μια ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ογκοχρεωση τον μηνα (oxi π.χ 2gb το 2μηνο που δεν φτανει σε πολλους..) και καποια αλλα λιγο ακριβοτερα για απεριοριστα.

O καθενας με τα δικαιωματα του και τις υποχρεωσεις του. Αλλα μεχρι να κανουν πραξεις τις υποχρεωσεις τους (γιατι εγω τις κανω με το να τους εμπιστευομαι και να τους πληρωνω ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ και οχι οποτε μου καπνισει) παω να κατεβασω 5-6 ταινιες.

Α και οποιος υποστηριζει οτι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του καθενα ειναι να μην κατεβαζει πολυ ειναι εκτος για μενα. Αν το κανει θα το κανει επειδη εχει καλη καρδια.

Ειναι σαν να υποχρεωνεις τον αλλον να γινει αιμοδοτης (βεβαια αυτο πλησιαζει την υποχρεωση λογω του οτι μπορει να ειναι σωτηριο για μια ανθρωπινη ζωη)

----------


## anon

> Και πού έγραψα ότι έχει να κάνει με το bandwidth;


Οχι, απλά επειδή μιλάμε για bw.... Κατα τα άλλα έχεις δίκιο. Και εδώ βλέπουμε μια πολιτική περιορισμού (άλλης φύσεως, αλλά κατα την γνώμη πολύ πιο σημαντική).

----------


## theflame_adsl

> Το ts, τα όρια και όποιος άλλος περιορισμός χρειάζεται στα χάλια δίκτυα. Άμα υπάρχουν πόροι για όλλους δεν χρειάζονται περιορισμοί.





> Αφού μοιράζεσαι την σύνδεση ξέρεις τι πάει να πει μοιραζόμενος πόρος και από ότι κατάλαβα έχετε βρει και το προτόκολλο διαμοίρασης του πόρου. Μπράβο σας.
> Το αν είσαι heavy user δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από τον όγκο αλλά και από τις δυνατότητες του δικτύου. Δεν είναι ντροπή να είναι κανείς heavy user, δεν είναι ρετσινιά.





> Πρώτα απ' όλα πιστεύω ότι καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά του θέλω να κατεβάσω 15 giga την εβδομάδα από το θέλω να κατεβάσω όσο περισσότερο γίνεται.
> Επίσης εσύ δεν εφαρμόζεις τη μη λογική του πληρώνω και θα κάνω ότι γουστάρω αφού υποχωρούσες για να παίξει και ο ξάδελφος.
> Όταν λοιπόν θα γεμίσει το ιδιόκτητο στο οποίο βρίσκεστε με άτομα αυτής της λογικής τότε θα έχετε πάλι τα ίδια.


Μάριε, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το νόημα του post.
Εκείνο που θέλω να πω είναι ότι οι ανάγκες μου είναι Χ, είναι δεδομένες, πρέπει να τις ικανοποιήσω. 
Από τη στιγμή που το δίκτυο είναι αργό εγώ πολύ απλά γίνομαι heavy user, αν το δίκτυο ήταν καλύτερο δεν θα ήμουν heavy user αλλά ένας μέσος χρήστης που δε θα μπούκωνε το σύμπαν με τη συμπεριφορά του. :Razz:  
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε πολλούς άλλους που οι ανάγκες τους μπορεί να είναι 2Χ ή 3Χ και μη μπορώντας να κάνουν κάτι άλλο μπουκώνουν το σύμπαν, αλλά σε τελική πληρώνουν και πρέπει να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες τους.
Κανένας δεν τους είπε «ξέρεις τη DSL σου τη μοιράζεσαι με άλλους 20-30 και θα πρέπει να έχεις καλούς τρόπους». 
Και όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν τους μίλησαν για τα DSLAM και για τον κακό ΟΤΕ.
Μου δόθηκε τώρα η ευκαιρία και με το ίδιο κόστος πήγα σε ένα δίκτυο που πλέον ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες μου ταχύτερα. Οι ανάγκες μου τώρα δεν επιβαρύνουν κανέναν, ούτε τον ξάδερφο μου, ούτε και εκείνος εμένα
Ο δικός μας μικρόκοσμος αποτελεί παράδειγμα για το τι μπορεί να γίνει γενικά.
Αν τώρα τα DSLAM των ιδιωτικών θα μπουκώσουν τι γίνετε;
Μάλλον πιο δύσκολο το βλέπω γιατί τώρα κανένας δε μπορεί να κατηγορήσει τον κακό ΟΤΕ και το προϊών του πρέπει να το προστατέψει, αλλιώς έχει και αλλού πορτοκαλιές... :Thinking:  
Ειδικά αν το νέο RUO λειτουργήσει και αλλάζεις εταιρεία σε 2-3 ημέρες… :One thumb up:  




> η 768 δεν είχε ts απλά δεν άντεχε το δίκτυο. Καμία σχέση.


Δεν είπα ότι η 768 είχε ts απλά με τα εισαγωγικά εννοούσα ότι έτσι συμπεριφερόταν, σαν να έχει. 
Γενικά μένοντας σε μια πιταρισμένη περιοχή (Ζωγράφου – κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων) ο μέσος όρος ταχύτητας ήταν γύρω στο 50% της ονομαστικής, την ονομαστική την έβλαπα μόνο στις μεγάλες εξόδους (Πάσχα-Χριστούγεννα-Αυγουστο). :Whistle:  
Όταν λοιπόν εγώ πρέπει να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, αφού δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρονοχρέωσης, θα κάνω τη δουλεία μου, άρα θα πιτάρω το δίκτυο. :Razz:  
Τώρα αν οι ταχύτητες θα πέσουν λόγω ts, λόγω πιταρισμένου δικτύου ή δε ξέρω τι άλλο... ε πάλι άστο να κατεβάζει, άρα φαύλος κύκλος.
Τώρα χωρίς περιορισμούς κάνω τη δουλειά μου και φεύγω.
Ξαναρωτάω, ποιο είναι καλύτερο;
Και μη μου πείτε για αυτούς που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το ιντερνετ…
Εγώ δεν ξέρω κανένα, ίσως μέσα στο forum κάποιοι με λάθος τρόπο να προσπαθούν να πείσουν για το δικαίωμά τους στο download και στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες.
Εγώ έχω ανάγκη για 15G την εβδομάδα, κάποιος άλλος για 30 ή 60.
Αυτός με τα 60G ακόμα και με μία κατ’ όνομα μόνο 2048/256 γραμμή, όπως λειτουργούν από την εμπειρία μου οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, είναι μάλλον 24/7 on και κατεβάζει, και μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα ίσα που τελειώνει τα 60G, άρα μπλοκάρει. Αν πάει σε μία πραγματική 8άρα θα κάνει τη δουλειά του στο 1/5 του χρόνου που πριν χρειαζόταν. Τόσο απλά…




> Κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε πόσο χρόνο όμως θέλεις να τα κατεβάσεις;


Αφού δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρονοχρέωσης, ας κάνει όσο θέλει….




> Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η σκέψη. Εσύ θες 15*4 = 60GB/μήνα. Αν λοιπόν σου πούνε:
> Έχεις 25 Mbps γραμμή. Τα 40 giga κάνουν 20€, τα πρώτα 10 επιπλέον άλλα 20€ και τα επόμενα 10 40€. Δηλαδή:
> 40Gb/μήνα: 20€
> 50Gb/μήνα: 40€
> 60Gb/μήνα: 80€
> τι θα κάνεις; δεν θα σκέφτεσαι 2 φορές τι κατεβάζεις; δεν θα κατεβάζεις μόνο τα απαραίτητα;


Βασικά είπα θα πάω κάπου χωρίς περιορισμό και όσο αντέχει η τσέπη μου.
Ελπίζω όμως ότι το παράδειγμα το έδωσες έτσι απλά ελαφρά την καρδία και ότι τα νούμερα τα έβαλες στη τύχη. :Thinking:  
Γιατί ποιος ο λόγος να έχω μια 25άρα γραμμή και να μπορώ να κατεβάσω 40G το μήνα;;; :Evil:  
Μου θυμίζει όλους αυτούς που αγοράζουν αυτοκίνητα και τα έχουν παρκαρισμένα γιατί δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν βενζίνη (απλοϊκό παράδειγμα).
40G και 20€ είναι πιο ακριβά από ότι τώρα μία 768 πιταρισμένη γραμμή. :Evil:   :Evil:  
Ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό το μέλλον που ονειρεύεσαι για το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα.
Και μην ξεχνάς ότι όλα μεγαλώνουν και αλλάζουν μορφή.
Τα προγράμματα, οι σελίδες, οι πληροφορίες.
Τίποτα δεν είναι ίδιο με 10 χρόνια πριν, και τιποτα δεν θα είναι ίδιο 10 χρόνια μετά.
Κάθε χρόνο και μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα & εφαρμογές, κάθε χρόνο και πιο βαριές και πιο πλούσιες σελίδες. 
Τα XP χρειάζονταν 1 cd, τα vista 1 dvd. Και απλά το λέω σαν παράδειγμα και όχι για να πάμε όλοι να τα κατεβάσουμε σπασμένα.
Το Nero για να κάνεις update δεν μπορείς πια με PSTN. Άσε τα updates των windows. Έχεις προσπαθήσει να κατεβάσεις τα critical update μετά από format στο pc σου; Ακόμα και το autopatcher με τορεντ to κατεβάζεις…
Ψάξε να αγοράσεις κάτι και προσπάθησε να κατεβάσεις pdf με διαφημιστικά και manuals.
Για αυτό ηρεμήστε!!!
Η πληροφορία μεγαλώνει και εμείς την έχουμε ανάγκη & πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη από κάθε περιορισμό.

Φιλικά

----------


## anon

Πάντως και όταν οι χρήστες είχαν 348 τις έλειωναν, και με 768, και με 1Mbps, και με 2. Και όσο για τις 10χίλιαρες και οκταχίλιαρες είδωμεν εαν τελικά δεν μπουκώσουν κιαυτές.

----------


## nanas

> Πάντως και όταν οι χρήστες είχαν 348 τις έλειωναν, και με 768, και με 1Mbps, και με 2. Και όσο για τις 10χίλιαρες και οκταχίλιαρες είδωμεν εαν τελικά δεν μπουκώσουν κιαυτές.


γιατί ρε παιδιά παλία με τις 384 δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα;
γιατί τώρα η πλειοψηφία των 768 δεν έχει πρόβλημα;
μήπως η απάντηση στα παραπάνω απαντά και στην αναγκαιότητα ή μη των περιορισμών στη χρήση ιντερνετ;

----------


## lewton

> Πάντως και όταν οι χρήστες είχαν 348 τις έλειωναν, και με 768, και με 1Mbps, και με 2. Και όσο για τις 10χίλιαρες και οκταχίλιαρες είδωμεν εαν τελικά δεν μπουκώσουν κιαυτές.


Ελπίζω πάντως να είναι εμφανές ότι όταν μιλάμε για περιορισμούς, δε μιλάμε για τις τραγικές ταχύτητες έως 2 ή 4 Μbps.
Μιλάμε για τις ταχύτητες από 8 Mbps. 
Στις μικρότερες εννοείται ότι είναι απαράδεκτος ο οποιοσδήποτε περιορισμός, εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάποιο πολύ φθηνό entry-level πακέτο.

----------


## aroutis

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ερχόταν αύριο η Χ-ΝΕΤ στην Ελλάδα και έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 20/1Mbps με 20€ το μήνα και όριο κίνησης 10GB το μήνα, δε θα πήγαινε κανένας. 
> Αν όμως ερχόταν αύριο η Υ-ΝΕΤ και "έλεγε ελάτε σε εμένα, σας δίνω 15/1Mbps με 25€ το μήνα αλλά μετά τα 100GB θα γίνονται 4096/256Kbps" θα πήγαινε πραγματικά πολύς κόσμος. Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα, καθώς κάνω κίνηση έως 20 GB κάθε μήνα, και θα προτιμούσα έναν ISP όπου θα είχα υψηλότερη ταχύτητα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, χωρίς να με περιορίζει καθόλου (μιας και για εμένα 100GB=unlimited) και επιπλέον έχοντας το πλεονέκτημα ότι δε θα αφήνει τον άλλο πελάτη να κατεβάζει 300 GB το μήνα πληρώνοντας τα ίδια λεφτά.
> 
> Αυτό τι δείχνει;
> Εφόσον έχουμε ξεκινήσει ως "uncapped" αγορά, και εφόσον έχουμε γλυκαθεί στο πρακτικά unlimited, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να πιάσει ως ISP κάποια εταιρία που θα θέρει περιορισμούς. Για παράδειγμα η On έχασε ένα χωρό πελάτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο router της δεν επιτρέπει port forwarding, και ακόμα κι αν παραμείνει στην αγορά (πολύ δύσκολο), θα παραμείνει όχι ως ISP αλλά ως TV provider για ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το internet.
> Επομένως δε θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος που περιγράφει ο Wantilles.
> 
> Κλείνοντας, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να διατεθεί και ένα πακέτο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (πχ 1024/256Kbps), με περιορισμό κίνησης στα 10 GB το μήνα, και με πολύ χαμηλό πάγιο, στα 15€ για παράδειγμα.
> Αυτό θα συμβάλει και στην διάδοση του broadband, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι είναι σημαντικό για το πνευματικό επίπεδο της χώρας.


+1 και από μενα στο συγκεκριμένο.

Η Ελληνική αγορά ειναι μαθημένη στο uncapped και -στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της- στερημένη από πραγματικά καλές ταχύτητες. Σε αυτή τη θεώρηση όντως οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση για capping της γνωστής λογικής μόνο οργή δημιουργεί, όσο και αν υπάρχει "λογική" πίσω του.

Το regulation των χρηστών σε διάφορες κατηγορίες (π.χ αυτό που ο Lewton αναφέρει περί 1024/256 cap 10gb με 10(ουτε καν 15) euro/mo.) θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα. Αυτή τη στιγμή οι εταιρείες έχουν επιδοθεί σε έναν ανιλεή πόλεμο αυξησης bandwidth (κατανοητό φυσικά) αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι τις ίδιες ανάγκες... 

Προσωπικά, έχω την τύχη να έχω μια ταχύτατη γραμμή με παροιμιώδη σταθερότητα (μόνο από ατύχημα τρώει disconnect), το τι κίνηση έχει τον μήνα;.. Μ.Ο. 20Gb, αν θελήσω φυσικά μπορώ ανετα να πάω στα 80... αλλά μιλάμε για 20 Μ.Ο. Αρα αν πχ μου δίναν ένα πακέτο 10/1 cap 30GB με fall down ακόμα και σε 2048/256 μετά με καλό παγιο, προφανώς θα με ενδιέφερε.






> Οταν η καθε εταιρεια μαθει να με σεβεται, να απανταει στα τηλ που της κανω, να μην περιμενω 40 λεπτα στα οποια ΧΡΕΩΝΟΜΑΙ και να ειναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ προθυμη να λυση το οποιο προβλημα μου παρουσιαστει τοτε να βαλει ορισμενα πακετα με μια ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ογκοχρεωση τον μηνα (oxi π.χ 2gb το 2μηνο που δεν φτανει σε πολλους..) και καποια αλλα λιγο ακριβοτερα για απεριοριστα.
> 
> O καθενας με τα δικαιωματα του και τις υποχρεωσεις του. Αλλα μεχρι να κανουν πραξεις τις υποχρεωσεις τους (γιατι εγω τις κανω με το να τους εμπιστευομαι και να τους πληρωνω ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ και οχι οποτε μου καπνισει) παω να κατεβασω 5-6 ταινιες.
> 
> Α και οποιος υποστηριζει οτι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του καθενα ειναι να μην κατεβαζει πολυ ειναι εκτος για μενα. Αν το κανει θα το κανει επειδη εχει καλη καρδια.
> 
> Ειναι σαν να υποχρεωνεις τον αλλον να γινει αιμοδοτης (βεβαια αυτο πλησιαζει την υποχρεωση λογω του οτι μπορει να ειναι σωτηριο για μια ανθρωπινη ζωη)


+1 επίσης. 
Οι εταιρείες πρέπει να μάθουν να μας σεβονται. Εν τέλει, εμείς σε μηνιαία βάση τους πληρώνουμε..

----------


## theflame_adsl

> Αυτο θα ισχύει με την προοπτική ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν οι καταναλωτικές ανάγκες των downloaders αλλά παραμείνουν στα ίδια επίπεδα , παρόλες τις αυξήσεις bandwidth. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος. Ηδη άκουσα για ταινίες HD, με όγκο 10GB τουλάχιστον η κάθε μια. ΑΚόμη δεν βγαίνουν πολλές σε αυτό το φορμάτ, αλλά σε λίγο θα είναι καθεστώς. Αντι λοιπόν για 1GB το πολύ που ειναι κάποια σε DIVX, θα έχουμε το δεκαπλάσιο όγκο... Αρα με δεκαπλασιασμό των ταχυτητων είμαστε και πάλι λίγο πολύ στο ίδιο σημείο. Και το κακο με τα ευρυζωνικά, ειναι ότι απο κεί και πέρα ειναι δύσκολο να ανεβούμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, χωρίς τουλάχιστον μεγάλο κόστος σε υποδομές, που μάντεψε ποιός θα πρέπει να το πληρώσει. Εμείς οι καταναλωτές.


Έχεις και δίκαιο και άδικο.
Ναι οι ταινίες HD είναι μεγάλες σε όγκο αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται να γίνουν καθεστώς. Ο λόγος; Γιατί πολύ απλά καθεστώς δεν έγιναν τα DVD ή τα WAV στο ιντερνετ. Ένα DVD που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή η βάση της ποιότητας, αν μου επιτρέπεις την έκφραση, και έχει μέγεθος 4G έως 8G μετατρέπετε σε ένα DIVX του 1 άντε 2 CD, άρα το μέγεθός του υποτετραπλασιάζετε για να διοχετευτεί στο ιντερνετ. Και ας μεγάλωσαν οι ταχύτητες το Mp3 δεν έσβησε και τη θέση του να πάρουν τα ασυμπίεστα WAV ή τα FLAC. 
Το ίδιο θα γίνει και με τα HD όταν και εάν αυτά θα γίνουν η βάση (βλέπε Blue Ray & HD-DVD).
Απλά πάντα κάπου θα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που την ψάχνουν περισσότερο οι οποίοι όμως τότε θα βρίσκουν HD στο μαγαζί ή στο βιντεοκλάμπ της γειτονιάς τους για αγορά ή ενοικίαση οπότε δεν θα τα ψάχνουν μανιωδώς στο ιντερνετ όπως τώρα.
Εγώ πχ προτιμώ να νοικιάσω μια ταινία με 1,5€ για να τη δω και σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα παρά να περιμένω και 2 ώρες για ένα αγνώστου προέλευσης και ποιότητας DIVX.
Από την άλλη πλευρά, τι είναι ίδιο με το ιντερνετ σήμερα με αυτό που ήταν πριν 5 ή 10 χρόνια;
Τι θα είναι ίδιο μετά από 5-10 χρόνια;
Εγώ ελάχιστα βρίσκω.
Τώρα τα βιντεάκια για να αγοράσεις ένα προϊόν υπάρχουν παντού, τα pdf είναι τεράστια, οι εφαρμογές πάνε να γίνουν internet-based και τα προγράμματα είναι μεγαλύτερα και φτηνότερα να τα αγοράσεις on-line από το να τα παραγγείλεις σε CD (άσε που θα μπλέξεις με courier και ταχυδρομεία).
Πιο εύκολα διαβάζεις την εφημερίδα σου on-line από το να την πάρεις από το περίπτερο.
Οι φωτογραφίες μεγαλύτερες, τα best view in των sites ανέβηκαν από 800Χ600 στα 1024Χ768 και όλο πάνε…
Το ραδιόφωνο μέσω ιντερνετ έχει άλλη διάσταση και τα blogs άλλη μορφή και ελευθερία στην ενημέρωση, στην ανταλλαγή απόψεων και την επικοινωνία.
Ταλέντα βγαίνουν γιατί μπορούν φτηνά με εικόνα και ήχο να δείξουν τη δουλειά τους χωρίς να περιμένουν την κάθε εταιρεία να τους υποδείξει τον τρόπο, υπάρχει και σαβούρα σίγουρα αλλά δεν είναι κρίμα να περιορίσουμε το μέσο; 
Το ιντερνετ είναι πηγή έμπνευσης, χώρος παρουσίασης ελεύθερης δημιουργίας, τρόπος επικοινωνίας
Και όλα αυτά ζητάνε για βρεθούν στον υπολογιστή μας data κάθε χρόνο και περισσότερα.
Ας μην τους κλείσουμε τη πόρτα με όρια και TS!!!!

----------


## anon

> Ελπίζω πάντως να είναι εμφανές ότι όταν μιλάμε για περιορισμούς, δε μιλάμε για τις τραγικές ταχύτητες έως 2 ή 4 Μbps.
> Μιλάμε για τις ταχύτητες από 8 Mbps. 
> Στις μικρότερες εννοείται ότι είναι απαράδεκτος ο οποιοσδήποτε περιορισμός, εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάποιο πολύ φθηνό entry-level πακέτο.


Mα στις μικρές ταχύτητες, ειναι που γίνονται τα μεγαλύτερα μπουκώματα, και χρειάζεται περισσότερη ρύθμιση. 

Θεωρώ ότι οι πάροχοι πρέπει να δώσουν μια ταχύτητα, πχ 10Mbps, με διαβαθμίσεις ως προς την χρήση (όγκο) ή και προτεραιότητα (premium accounts). οσοι πάροχοι έχουν full/shared llu μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό. Στο dslam είτε συνδεθείς με 768 είτε με 10Mbps ίδιο κόστος είναι (απο άποψη κόστους ανα θύρα). οι διαφορές στις ταχύτητες είχαν να κάνουν με τον περιορισμό του όγκου με την διεθνή και εθνική κίνηση. Δηλαδή αυτός που έχει 768, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μπορει να κατεβάσει 190GB/μήνα, άρα χρησιμοποιώντας ουσιαστικά την τελική ταχύτητα ως όριο για την ογκοχρέωση.... 
Για τα κυκλώματα του ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ) ειναι διαφορετικά, μιας και μεσολαβεί ο ΟΤΕ, που χρεωνει τις προσβάσεις ανάλογα με ταχύτητα. 

Για τον πάροχο πχ θα ειναι το ίδιο να δώσει ταχύτητα 10Mbps με cap πχ 20GB απο το να δώσει μια σύνδεση 768. Ισως και καλύτερο. Μια 768 που κατεβάζει συνέχεια, έστω και με το 1/3 της ταχύτητας σε ένα μήνα θα κατεβάσει περίπου 60 - 70 GB. Δίνοντας με την ίδια τιμη της 768, μια γραμμή 10Mbps με το παραπάνω cap, βελτιώνεις σημαντικότατα the Internet experience. Ο απλός χρήστης θα βλέπει τις σελίδες να κατεβαίνουν ακαριαία, τα emails κλπ κλπ κλπ... Και θα επιβαρύνει τον πάροχο λιγότερο απο ότι ένας 768 χρήστης που κάνει downloading....

----------


## SSB

> Και όλα αυτά ζητάνε για βρεθούν στον υπολογιστή μας data κάθε χρόνο και περισσότερα.
> Ας μην τους κλείσουμε τη πόρτα με όρια και TS!!!!


Φυσικά να μην τους κλείσουμε την πόρτα, φτάνει να μην σέρνονται γιατί οι γείτονες τριάντα μέρες το μήνα κατεβάζουν το ένα DVD μετά το άλλο.
Να μπει το TS και μετά ας πληρώνει καθένας αυτό που πραγματικά παίρνει. Δίκαια πράγματα...

----------


## anon

> Έχεις και δίκαιο και άδικο.
>  Ένα DVD που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή η βάση της ποιότητας, αν μου επιτρέπεις την έκφραση, και έχει μέγεθος 4G έως 8G μετατρέπετε σε ένα DIVX του 1 άντε 2 CD, άρα το μέγεθός του υποτετραπλασιάζετε για να διοχετευτεί στο ιντερνετ. Και ας μεγάλωσαν οι ταχύτητες το Mp3 δεν έσβησε και τη θέση του να πάρουν τα ασυμπίεστα WAV ή τα FLAC. 
> Το ίδιο θα γίνει και με τα HD όταν και εάν αυτά θα γίνουν η βάση (βλέπε Blue Ray & HD-DVD).



Eχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Τα 4GB ενός DVD γίνονται 1. Τα 10-12 GB ενός HD DVD (ή BR), θα γίνουν το 1/4 δηλαδή 3 με 4. Αρα έχουμε τετραπλασιασμό των απαιτήσεων σε ταινίες.

----------


## agmarios

> Κανένας δεν τους είπε «ξέρεις τη DSL σου τη μοιράζεσαι με άλλους 20-30 και θα πρέπει να έχεις καλούς τρόπους». 
> Και όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν τους μίλησαν για τα DSLAM και για τον κακό ΟΤΕ.


Το είπα παραπάνω, οι διαφημίσεις είναι παραπλανητικές αλλά στους όρους το λέει. με τρόπο μη αντιλυπτό για τους πολλούς αλλά το λέει.




> Ο δικός μας μικρόκοσμος αποτελεί παράδειγμα για το τι μπορεί να γίνει γενικά.


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ. Πρακτικά εφαρμόσατε ένα χειροκίνητο QoS.




> Αν τώρα τα DSLAM των ιδιωτικών θα μπουκώσουν τι γίνετε;
> Μάλλον πιο δύσκολο το βλέπω γιατί τώρα κανένας δε μπορεί να κατηγορήσει τον κακό ΟΤΕ και το προϊών του πρέπει να το προστατέψει, αλλιώς έχει και αλλού πορτοκαλιές... 
> Ειδικά αν το νέο RUO λειτουργήσει και αλλάζεις εταιρεία σε 2-3 ημέρες…


Όπως θα ξέρεις οι ISP πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους για να κερδίσουν μερίδιο αγοράς. Αυτό κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει από όσους επιζήσουν. Οι πορτοκαλιές θα είναι λιγότερες και θα τα έχουν κάνει και πλακάκια.





> Δεν είπα ότι η 768 είχε ts απλά με τα εισαγωγικά εννοούσα ότι έτσι συμπεριφερόταν, σαν να έχει.


οκ δεκτό. μόνο να θυμάσαι ότι το ts δεν μπλοκάρει όλους το ίδιο.




> Όταν λοιπόν εγώ πρέπει να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, αφού δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρονοχρέωσης, θα κάνω τη δουλεία μου, άρα θα πιτάρω το δίκτυο. 
> Τώρα αν οι ταχύτητες θα πέσουν λόγω ts, λόγω πιταρισμένου δικτύου ή δε ξέρω τι άλλο... ε πάλι άστο να κατεβάζει, άρα φαύλος κύκλος.
> Τώρα χωρίς περιορισμούς κάνω τη δουλειά μου και φεύγω.
> Ξαναρωτάω, ποιο είναι καλύτερο;


Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις; Γιατί κάνεις τη λάθος σύγκριση; Δεν συγκρίνουμε ένα "χαλαρό" δίκτυο με ένα "οριακό" δίκτυο. Συγκρίνουμε 2 "οριακά" το ένα με QoS, ts κλπ και το άλλο χύμα στο κύμα. Ποιο προτιμάς; εγώ προτιμώ το ελεγχόμενο.




> Και μη μου πείτε για αυτούς που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το ιντερνετ…
> Εγώ δεν ξέρω κανένα, ίσως μέσα στο forum κάποιοι με λάθος τρόπο να προσπαθούν να πείσουν για το δικαίωμά τους στο download και στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες.


με λάθος τρόπο; σε όλους αυτούς που σε τόσες σελίδες πουλάνε νταϊλίκι και ψευτομαγκιά του τύπου _πλερώνω και κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω_ αναφέρεσαι; ή μήπως στα επιχειρήματα τύπου _να ένα μήλο_ και_ αν η γιαγιά είχε ρουλεμάν_; 
Θα πρόσεξες μάλλον ότι δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να τους απαντήσω




> Αν πάει σε μία πραγματική 8άρα θα κάνει τη δουλειά του στο 1/5 του χρόνου που πριν χρειαζόταν. Τόσο απλά…


Δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικές και ψεύτικες ταχήτητες. Υπάρχουν δίκτυα που ικανοποιούν τις απαιτήσεις και δίκτυα που δεν τις ικανοποιούν. Και *ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ* κανείς δεν σου είπε ότι σου πουλάει πρόσβαση σε δίκτυα που δεν τις ικανοποιούν.




> Αφού δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρονοχρέωσης, ας κάνει όσο θέλει….


Άρα δεν σε πειράζει να έχουν προτεραιότητα τα πακέτα του ξαδέλφου. Άρα είσαι οκ με το QoS.




> Βασικά είπα θα πάω κάπου χωρίς περιορισμό και όσο αντέχει η τσέπη μου.
> Ελπίζω όμως ότι το παράδειγμα το έδωσες έτσι απλά ελαφρά την καρδία και ότι τα νούμερα τα έβαλες στη τύχη.


Προφανώς και είναι παράδειγμα. Το μόνο που φρόντισα είναι να αυξάνεται η τιμή εκθετικά. Και να είναι τα GB έτσι ώστε να σε νοιάζει.




> Γιατί ποιος ο λόγος να έχω μια 25άρα γραμμή και να μπορώ να κατεβάσω 40G το μήνα;;;


Κάντα 60 που σου αρκούν κι όλας. Το θέμα είναι ότι θα τα κατεβάζεις πολύ πιο γρήγορα. Σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να περιμένεις να κατέβει κάτι. (στήνεις ένα μηχάνημα πχ)




> Ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό το μέλλον που ονειρεύεσαι για το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα.


 :Laughing:   :No no:   :Laughing:   :No no:   :Laughing:   :No no:  




> Και μην ξεχνάς ότι όλα μεγαλώνουν και αλλάζουν μορφή.
> Τα προγράμματα, οι σελίδες, οι πληροφορίες.
> Τίποτα δεν είναι ίδιο με 10 χρόνια πριν, και τιποτα δεν θα είναι ίδιο 10 χρόνια μετά.
> Κάθε χρόνο και μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα & εφαρμογές, κάθε χρόνο και πιο βαριές και πιο πλούσιες σελίδες. 
> Τα XP χρειάζονταν 1 cd, τα vista 1 dvd. Και απλά το λέω σαν παράδειγμα και όχι για να πάμε όλοι να τα κατεβάσουμε σπασμένα.
> Το Nero για να κάνεις update δεν μπορείς πια με PSTN. Άσε τα updates των windows. Έχεις προσπαθήσει να κατεβάσεις τα critical update μετά από format στο pc σου; Ακόμα και το autopatcher με τορεντ to κατεβάζεις…
> Ψάξε να αγοράσεις κάτι και προσπάθησε να κατεβάσεις pdf με διαφημιστικά και manuals.
> Για αυτό ηρεμήστε!!!


Έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου. Είδες που σε νοιάζει πόσο γρήγορα κατεβάζεις και όχι μόνο πόσο κατεβάζεις. Τι ανταλλάγματα είσαι διατεθιμένος να δώσεις (όχι μόνο οικονομικά) για να μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι γρήγορα; Σου προτίνω το εξής: Θα κατεβάζεις από p2p στη μισή ταχύτητα και από http και ftp με τη διπλάσια. Δέχεσαι; Αυτό προσπαθώ τόση ώρα να πω.




> Η πληροφορία μεγαλώνει και εμείς την έχουμε ανάγκη & πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη από κάθε περιορισμό.


 Μόλις παραδέχτηκες ότι δεν θα αργήσει ο καιρός που τα 15GB/εβδομάδα θα γίνουν 30 και μετά 60.
Λυπάμαι αγαπητέ αλλά τα δίκτυα όπως και η ζωή είναι γεμάτα συμβιβασμούς. :Sad:  

Φιλικά

----------


## anon

Eτσι ενημερωτικά, η κίνηση μιας μόνο γραμμής της πιο κύριας, εταιρικής για web surfing, update downloads κλπ, που εξυπηρετεί και VoIP και remote administration, και VPN για roaming χρήστες, ADSL 2Mbps, απο 1/1/2007 έως 30/4/2007 είχε 14,4GB συνολικό download & 2,6GB upload. Για τέσσερις μήνες!!! Εταιρική σύνδεση, με 30 περίπου χρήστες web access, + reuters, χρηματιστήρια κλπ κλπ κλπ...

Το βράδυ θα σας πω πόσο έχει και η οικιακή μου σύνδεση έτσι για να δείτε ότι δεν κατεβάζει όλος ο κόσμος....

----------


## SSB

> Το βράδυ θα σας πω πόσο έχει και η οικιακή μου σύνδεση έτσι για να δείτε ότι δεν κατεβάζει όλος ο κόσμος....


Πέστα χρυσόστομε !

----------


## theflame_adsl

Αχ Μάριε, πάλι δεν με κατάλαβες!!!




> Αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ. Πρακτικά εφαρμόσατε ένα χειροκίνητο QoS.


Όχι αυξήσαμε την ταχύτητα του δικτύου μας και βρήκαμε την υγειά μας!!!




> Όπως θα ξέρεις οι ISP πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους για να κερδίσουν μερίδιο αγοράς. Αυτό κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει από όσους επιζήσουν. Οι πορτοκαλιές θα είναι λιγότερες και θα τα έχουν κάνει και πλακάκια.


Οι ISP πωλούσαν κάτω του κόστους όσο μεσάζοντας ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούν τα δικά του κυκλώματα και να μεταπωλούν τις δικές του γραμμές.
Το πως θα είναι η αγορά και πιο το κόστος θα το δούμε εν καιρό.
Ένα πρώτο δείγμα πάντως θα πάρουμε μόλις ο ΟΤΕ θα ανακοινώσει τις τιμές για τις δικές του 4άρες και τις 8άρες.
Προβλέπω ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε κατρακύλισμα των τιμών για 768/1024/2048 μέσω ΟΤΕ κάτι που θα δείξει και ότι ο ΟΤΕ εδώ και καιρό σαν ουσιαστικά μονοπώλιο «εκμεταλλεύονταν» τους ISP και άρα οι τιμές μπορούσαν να είναι και πιο κάτω.
Αλλά αυτά είναι σενάρια, και δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω με σενάρια.




> Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις; Γιατί κάνεις τη λάθος σύγκριση; Δεν συγκρίνουμε ένα "χαλαρό" δίκτυο με ένα "οριακό" δίκτυο. Συγκρίνουμε 2 "οριακά" το ένα με QoS, ts κλπ και το άλλο χύμα στο κύμα. Ποιο προτιμάς; εγώ προτιμώ το ελεγχόμενο.


Νόμιζα πως οι κουβέντα μας είναι αν η αλόγιστη χρήση του ιντερνετ φρακάρει ένα δίκτυο και πως μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε…
Αν κάνω λάθος συγγνώμη.




> Άρα δεν σε πειράζει να έχουν προτεραιότητα τα πακέτα του ξαδέλφου. Άρα είσαι οκ με το QoS.


Μα το θέμα το αντιμετώπισα πιο αποδοτικά και με τα ίδια λεφτά.
Πήγα σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και όλα είναι καλύτερα.
Γιατί θα πρέπει να βγάλεις από τα γραπτά μου ότι το QoS είναι η μόνη λύση;;;




> Έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου. Είδες που σε νοιάζει πόσο γρήγορα κατεβάζεις και όχι μόνο πόσο κατεβάζεις. Τι ανταλλάγματα είσαι διατεθιμένος να δώσεις (όχι μόνο οικονομικά) για να μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι γρήγορα; Σου προτίνω το εξής: Θα κατεβάζεις από p2p στη μισή ταχύτητα και από http και ftp με τη διπλάσια. Δέχεσαι; Αυτό προσπαθώ τόση ώρα να πω.
> ….
>  Μόλις παραδέχτηκες ότι δεν θα αργήσει ο καιρός που τα 15GB/εβδομάδα θα γίνουν 30 και μετά 60.
> Λυπάμαι αγαπητέ αλλά τα δίκτυα όπως και η ζωή είναι γεμάτα συμβιβασμούς.


Το ξέρω ότι όλα είναι θέμα συμβιβασμού. Το ότι μέσα στο ίδιο σου το μήνυμα φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις το παρατήρησες;;;
Μια καταλαβαίνεις ότι με νοιάζει μόνο η ταχύτητα και μετά από λίγο ότι τα 30G δεν θα είναι αρκετά.
Τις ανάγκες που μου καλύπτει ένα όριο τώρα μπορεί να μην τις καλύπτει αύριο.
Για αυτό δε θέλω όρια θέλω ελευθερία κίνησης.
Γιατί θα πρέπει να μου ελέγχει κάποιος πως θα κατεβάζω και πότε αφού μπορεί να ελευθερώσει και με άλλο τρόπο το δίκτυό του.
Σε τελική αν θες ναι δεν έχω πρόβλημα να κατεβάζω από P2P με 200-300 kbytes/sec αν αυτή είναι η ταχύτητα που θα μου δίνει μια ts 8άρα.
Έχω πρόβλημα όμως να κατεβάζω με 10 kbytes/sec από μια ts 768.
Και έχω πρόβλημα να αποφασίζει κάποιος τι είναι καλό για μένα.
Γιατί αύριο αυτός ο κύριος μπορεί την 8άρα του παραδείγματος να την κόψει στα 100 kbytes/sec γιατί δεν θέλει να βελτιώσει το δίκτυό του αλλά να κονομήσει εις βάρος μου.
Γιατί ζω σε ένα κράτος που τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή περνάνε σε 2η μοίρα.
Είμαι λοιπόν αντίθετος σε κάθε μορφής τέτοιου είδους ορίου, γιατί απλά κανένας δεν εγγυάται τον πάτο.

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## theflame_adsl

> Eτσι ενημερωτικά, η κίνηση μιας μόνο γραμμής της πιο κύριας, εταιρικής για web surfing, update downloads κλπ, που εξυπηρετεί και VoIP και remote administration, και VPN για roaming χρήστες, ADSL 2Mbps, απο 1/1/2007 έως 30/4/2007 είχε 14,4GB συνολικό download & 2,6GB upload. Για τέσσερις μήνες!!! *Εταιρική σύνδεση*, με 30 περίπου χρήστες web access, + reuters, χρηματιστήρια κλπ κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Το βράδυ θα σας πω πόσο έχει και η οικιακή μου σύνδεση έτσι για να δείτε ότι δεν κατεβάζει όλος ο κόσμος....


Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά όταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματική χρήση από την οικιακή.

----------


## yiapap

> Eτσι ενημερωτικά, η κίνηση μιας μόνο γραμμής της πιο κύριας, εταιρικής για web surfing, update downloads κλπ, που εξυπηρετεί και VoIP και remote administration, και VPN για roaming χρήστες, ADSL 2Mbps, απο 1/1/2007 έως 30/4/2007 είχε 14,4GB συνολικό download & 2,6GB upload. Για τέσσερις μήνες!!! Εταιρική σύνδεση, με 30 περίπου χρήστες web access, + reuters, χρηματιστήρια κλπ κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Το βράδυ θα σας πω πόσο έχει και η οικιακή μου σύνδεση έτσι για να δείτε ότι δεν κατεβάζει όλος ο κόσμος....


 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## wintech2003

> Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά όταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματική χρήση από την οικιακή.


Εντελώς ασχετο post...
Λίγοι ειναι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν τα κερατα τους απο τις εταιρίες που εργάζονται?

----------


## nanas

> Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά όταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματική χρήση από την οικιακή.


 για αυτό και οι εναλλακτικοί "φυτρώνουν" όπου υπάρχουν περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις- μαγαζιά και όχι κατοικίες  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

> 


Αυτό ειναι στο σπίτι σου? 
Μονο ADSLgr μπαινεις δηλαδή?  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Eτσι ενημερωτικά, η κίνηση μιας μόνο γραμμής της πιο κύριας, εταιρικής για web surfing, update downloads κλπ, που εξυπηρετεί και VoIP και remote administration, και VPN για roaming χρήστες, ADSL 2Mbps, απο 1/1/2007 έως 30/4/2007 είχε 14,4GB συνολικό download & 2,6GB upload. Για τέσσερις μήνες!!! Εταιρική σύνδεση, με 30 περίπου χρήστες web access, + reuters, χρηματιστήρια κλπ κλπ κλπ...


Θες να πεις ότι ολα τα παραπάνω σε μια εταιρία, για 30 και πλέον άτομα χρήστες στο διαδίκτυο, ειναι λιγότερο απο ότι ένας οικιακός χρήστης; Δηλαδή ο οικιακός χρήστης έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες ανάγκες;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## teodor_ch

εξαρτάται απο την επιχείρηση.
και μάλλον στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ναί. δε θέλει και πολύ για να το καταλάβεις.

το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε όσους θέλουν να κατεβάζουν αβέρτα αλλά σε όσους θέλουν χαμηλά πινγκ. ας φτιάξουν μία συνδομή με ογκοχρέωση στα 15 γίγα το μήνα με <100ms πινγκ 24/7 για όσους γκρινιάζουν.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό ειναι στο σπίτι σου? 
> Μονο ADSLgr μπαινεις δηλαδή?


Όχι αλλά είναι μέσες τιμές. Εκεί που βλέπεις το upload κολλημένο στα 20 είναι γιατί σηκώνω ratio. Απλά κατεβάζω μόνο επιλεκτικά και μόνο συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές και *γκχ* Linux updates  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

> Αυτό ειναι στο σπίτι σου? 
> Μονο ADSLgr μπαινεις δηλαδή?


Oχι ρε, άστον να λέει οτι ντεμεκ δεν κατεβάζει. Ειναι γιατι δεν μπορει. Τον σκοτώνει το attenuation !!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## agmarios

> Eτσι ενημερωτικά, η κίνηση μιας μόνο γραμμής της πιο κύριας, εταιρικής για web surfing, update downloads κλπ, που εξυπηρετεί και VoIP και remote administration, και VPN για roaming χρήστες, ADSL 2Mbps,


Ναι, αλλά έχουμε και τον cisco να παίζει μπάλα. Ε βέβαια με όλα τα πακέτα σε voip, remote,vpn, κλπ κλπ πώς να κατεβάσετε; Δεν φτάνουν τα κουκιά.

Άσε που είναι η κύρια αλλά μόνο μια γραμμή. Μήπως δρομολογείς τα torrents σε καμιά δευτερεύουσα γραμμή και μας κάνεις τον οικονόμο;

----------


## yiapap

> Άσε που είναι η κύρια αλλά μόνο μια γραμμή. Μήπως δρομολογείς τα torrents σε καμιά δευτερεύουσα γραμμή και μας κάνεις τον οικονόμο;


100% !  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

nope! Οι αλλες γραμμές ειναι 4νετ και δεν έχει εργαλείο η φιλη μας 4νετ για την κατανάλωση, όπως η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, παρα μόνο για τους συνδρομητές dialup & netcard. Εκει έχω ακόμη μικρότερο φόρτο.. Σημαντικά μικρότερο (VPN καταστημάτων).  Mην κρίνεται εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια!

Το cisco ήταν στου yiapap. Εγω χρησιμοποιω Linux για internet gateway/firewall. Στo VPN zyxelακια

----------


## wintech2003

Εχει και η forthnet  :Wink:  , εκει που βγαζει στατιστικά για χρηστες dialup, βαζεις username/pass της adsl και σου βγάζει τα στατιστικά κανονικά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Χμμμ, για να σας δώσω μερικά links με HD περιεχόμενο και μου δείχνετε μετά τα στατιστικά χρήσης σας...  :Whistling:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anon

Λοιπόν μετα το tip του wintech, (ευχαριστώ),
εχουμε σύνδεση Θεσσαλονίκης που ειναι και η σύνδεση για το εταιρικό email (πάνω απο 100 χρήστες) και όλες οι λοιπες υπηρεσίες όπως στην Αθήνα,
συνολικά για το ίδιο διάστημα 25GB. Απο αυτά τα περισσότερα ειναι το Μάρτιο γιατί κατέβασα τo Centos 5 (dvd για i376, x86_64 & cds καλού κακού), και το linux mint για να το δοκιμάσω. Μόνο που δεν τα βγάζει απο -εως αλλά μήνα - μήνα. 

To δε VPN καταστημάτων Αθήνας, η κεντρική του σύνδεση (για τα δέκα μαγαζιά), για τρείς μήνες είχε το εξωπραγματικό 1,7GB upload και 600ΜΒ download. Eννοείται ότι και τα 10 μαγαζιά, αρθροιστικά είχαν τον ίδιο όγκο, όσο η κεντρική σύνδεση (δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο Ιντερνετ, δεν το αφήσαμε, μόνο με το κεντρικό)..

Οπότε γιώργο ξέρεις πόση κατανάλωση κάνω τώρα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Kαι τα 100GB cap για μένα ειναι τόσα πολλά, που μου φτάνουν να τα περάσω όλα εκεί μέσα.

----------


## agmarios

> Το cisco ήταν στου yiapap.


Sorry αλλά λες ότι έχεις και cisco στο adsl info. Με μπέρδεψες.

Πάντως κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Χρησιμοποιείς τόσες real time εφαρμογές (κάποιες φορές ταυτόχρονα υποθέτω) και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα; Από πακέτα πώς πάς; 
Εμένα με φτύσανε;

Όταν θες να κάνεις upload (ftp, email κλπ) δεν κοιτάς πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν το voip;

----------


## wintech2003

> Χμμμ, για να σας δώσω μερικά links με HD περιεχόμενο και μου δείχνετε μετά τα στατιστικά χρήσης σας...




3252,21 GB in+out λοιπον για τον Απρίλιο......  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

το cisco τόχω σπίτι  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Eνα αρχαίο 827!!! Θα έβαζα και εκεί linux, αλλα ένα pc καταναλώνει πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα (τοχω συνέχεια ανοιχτό), και πιάνει και χώρο με άμεσο κίνδυνο να φύγει απο το μπαλκόνι  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο του 2005, τότε που έγινε η μειωση τιμών (είχα χιλιάρες γραμμες, και κόστιζαν 200 ευρώ το μήνα), πήγαινα τέλεια. Μια η μείωση τιμών, μετα ο διπλασιασμός, άστα να πάνε. Το VoIP παίζει σχετικά καλά με εξωτερικό αλλά με τα καταστήματα όχι. Με 64άρες hellascom έπαιζα τέλεια...

Oσο για το αν κοιτάω, όχι. εχω ένα υποτυπώδες QoS, και φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει καλά σε δοκιμές που έχουμε κάνει με ή χωρις φόρτο.

----------


## yiapap

anon Νομίζω ότι point made... Δε χρειάζεται να το διανθίζουμε άλλο.
Όσο κι αν κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν, το ότι μπορώ να κατεβάσω τον Goofy Πειρατή δε μου λέει απολύτως τίποτε.
Και δε μου λέει γιατί:
1. Αν θέλω να τον δω θα τον νοικιάσω από το video club της γειτονιάς μου
2. Αν βιάζομαι θα το δω στον κινηματογράφο
3. Αν βιάζομαι τόσο πάρα πολύ που δεν μπορώ να ζήσω αν δεν δω ΤΩΡΑ τον Goofy Πειρατή, τότε ναι μπορεί και να ρισκάρω να τον κατεβάσω με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Αυτό που νομίζω ότι υπονόησε και ο karavagos (αν δεν το υπονόησε το λέω εγώ) είναι ότι στο Internet η πληροφορία "είναι εκεί". Δεν χρειάζεται να την κατεβάσουμε και να την γράψουμε σε DVD (που έχουν πόση ζωή άραγες; ) για να την έχουμε για πάντα. Αλλά ακόμη και να έχετε τον Goofy Πειρατή για πάντα σε HD... Πόσες φορές θα τον δείτε; Μία; Δύο με τους φίλους σας; Τρεις μετά από 4 χρόνια που δεν θα χαλάσει το δισκάκι ΚΑΙ για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο ενώ θα έχετε DVD δεν θα έχετε πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο;
Αυτό είναι. Τόσες φορές.
Συνεχίστε λοιπόν να συλλέγετε πεπιεσμένη σιλικόνη που μετά από μερικά χρόνια θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ένα πολύ καλό σουβέρ.

(btw είναι η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που κατακρίνω τους "κατεβαστάκηδες". Ο καθένας τη βρίσκει με αυτό που τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή θεωρεί πιο καλό/in/groovy/high/yomenyo. Μόνο μην πάτε ρε παιδιά να το ορθολογικοποιήσετε α-λα sakistsalikis... )

----------


## theflame_adsl

> Εντελώς ασχετο post...
> Λίγοι ειναι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν τα κερατα τους απο τις εταιρίες που εργάζονται?


 Αν το δίκτιο είναι "ανοιχτό" και δεν δουλεύουν αλλά "δουλεύουν" μπορεί...

----------


## anon

> (btw είναι η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που κατακρίνω τους "κατεβαστάκηδες". Ο καθένας τη βρίσκει με αυτό που τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή θεωρεί πιο καλό/in/groovy/high/yomenyo. Μόνο μην πάτε ρε παιδιά να το ορθολογικοποιήσετε α-λα sakistsalikis... )



εμμμμ τι λέω τόσο καιρό;;;; Η όλη συζήτηση μου θυμίζει την ανάλογη που είχαμε κάνει στην συνάντηση περι ορθολικοποίησης της πίστης...

----------


## mrsaccess

> Αλλά ακόμη και να έχετε τον Goofy Πειρατή για πάντα σε HD... Πόσες φορές θα τον δείτε; Μία; Δύο με τους φίλους σας; Τρεις μετά από 4 χρόνια που δεν θα χαλάσει το δισκάκι ΚΑΙ για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο ενώ θα έχετε DVD δεν θα έχετε πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο;


Ποιος είπε για πάντα; Δεν είπαμε ότι δεν έχουμε λεφτά για σκληρούς;
Θα τον δούμε σήμερα το βράδυ και θα τον σβήσουμε. Ουπς, ήθελε και η Νανά να τον δει! Δεν πειράζει, θα τον ξανακατεβάσουμε αύριο. Άλλωστε 2mbps τι τα πληρώνουμε; Για να κάθονται;  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιος είπε για πάντα; Δεν είπαμε ότι δεν έχουμε λεφτά για σκληρούς;
> Θα τον δούμε σήμερα το βράδυ και θα τον σβήσουμε. Ουπς, ήθελε και η Νανά να τον δει! Δεν πειράζει, θα τον ξανακατεβάσουμε αύριο. Άλλωστε 2mbps τι τα πληρώνουμε; Για να κάθονται;



Με το τηλέφωνο έχουμε χρονόχρεωση  ή στα απεριόριστα fair use  (150 λεπτά ή 4 ώρες, πλέον το αναφέρει και στα αστεράκια),  με την ΔΕΗ,  έχουμε  800Kwh  και μετά σου πέρνω το κεφάλι,  με το νερό το ίδιο (γιατί στο νερό βάζεις και την αποχετευσή που πάει αναλογικά)

Στο internet  παλιά είχαμε  χρονοχρέωση,  +  συνδρομή,  ποσοι το είχαν ανοιχτό συνεχώς  απλά για να το έχουν;

Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο έχω 100 χρήστες και απο αυτους την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή θα κατεβάζουν οι 10   και την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή θα κατεβάζουν και οι 100

ολοί φώναζουν γιατι λέει 24  ώρες δεν είδαν  τα 1024,  αλήθεια πως το ξέρουν ;  :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Με το τηλέφωνο έχουμε χρονόχρεωση  ή στα απεριόριστα fair use  (150 λεπτά ή 4 ώρες, πλέον το αναφέρει και στα αστεράκια),  με την ΔΕΗ,  έχουμε  800Kwh  και μετά σου πέρνω το κεφάλι,  με το νερό το ίδιο (γιατί στο νερό βάζεις και την αποχετευσή που πάει αναλογικά)
> 
> Στο internet  παλιά είχαμε  χρονοχρέωση,  +  συνδρομή,  ποσοι το είχαν ανοιχτό συνεχώς  απλά για να το έχουν;
> 
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο έχω 100 χρήστες και απο αυτους την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή θα κατεβάζουν οι 10   και την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή θα κατεβάζουν και οι 100
> 
> ολοί φώναζουν γιατι λέει 24  ώρες δεν είδαν  τα 1024,  αλήθεια πως το ξέρουν ;


Αυτο παει οπισθοδρομισμος!
Το νερο τελειωνει πολυ πιο ευκολα κ οσες υποδομες κ να κανεις αν δε βρεξει ο θεος θα διψασεις!Επισης ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να κανεις υποδομες αποτι να σκαψεις για οπτικη ινα.
Ομοιως κ με τα αλλα, το ρευμα αφου δε κανουμε υποδομες με ηλιακη κ αιολικη ενεργεια κ η ΔΕΗ φτιαχνει στο αιγαιο αποθηκες πετρελαιου κ γενητριες λογικο ειναι να σου κοβει τον κ***λο..
Ετσι κ δω, οσο δε κανουν υποδομες αυτες τις μπαρουφες θακουμε!Κανονικα πορεια πρεπει να κανουμε για καλυτερευση υποδομων κ ποιοτητας υπηρεσιων!Να παραλυσει η Αθηνα μια μερα κλπ κλπ (οπως κανει ο καθενας δλδ για το προβληματακι του...)να δειτε αν θα συγκινηθουν. τουλαχιστον θαχουμε κανει κατι!!!

----------


## mrsaccess

> ολοί φώναζουν γιατι λέει 24  ώρες δεν είδαν  τα 1024,  αλήθεια πως το ξέρουν ;


Από το snmp του router ή τα στατιστικά της forthnet!  :Razz: 

Πάντως βρε παιδιά μην μας κατηγορείτε επειδή οι γονείς μας μας μετέδωσαν το κατοχικό σύνδρομο!  :Laughing:  
Γιατί το WoW και το VoIP είναι πιο σημαντικά από τα άπαντα της Jena Jameson δηλαδή;  :Razz: 

Τα πάντα είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων!  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Από το snmp του router ή τα στατιστικά της forthnet! 
> 
> Πάντως βρε παιδιά μην μας κατηγορείτε επειδή οι γονείς μας μας μετέδωσαν το κατοχικό σύνδρομο!  
> Γιατί το WoW και το VoIP είναι πιο σημαντικά από τα άπαντα της Jena Jameson δηλαδή; 
> 
> Τα πάντα είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων!


Πόσα είναι τα απαντα της;
λόγικα μέχρι τώρα τα έχει κατεβάσει,  

Ααα και εμένα μου αρέσαν τα απάντα του star trek,

----------


## sakistsalikis

@anon 
αν οντως ισχυει οτι το bandwidth μοιραζεται εξισου τοτε δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και κακως φωναζουν καποιοι για ορια. Αφου μοιραζεται εξισου τοτε ολοι οσοι εχουν 1024 κατεβαζουν με το ιδιο που κατεβαζω κι εγω ανα πασα στιγμη δηλαδη με 110kbyte/sec. Πολυ καλα νομιζω ειναι.

Παντως πιστευω οτι απο μονοι τους οι χρηστες σιγα σιγα θα σταματησουν να κατεβαζουν. Στην αρχη ολοι κατεβαζουν πολλα απο τη χαρα τους που εχουν internet. Αργοτερα αρχιζουν να επιλεγουν διοτι δε θελουν σαβουρα. Εξαλου αν το internet σε ολα τα σπιτια παει στα 5Mbps και πανω δεν εχει νοημα να κατεβαζεις για να εχεις. Οτι χρειαζεσαι το κατεβαζεις επι τοπου.
Ομως αυτο δεν ειναι δικαιολογια για να κανουν τσιγουνιες οι εταιριες. Μπορει να ειναι μοιραζομενη η adsl αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα δινουμε 10Mbps ονομαστικη ταχυτητα σε ολους την οποια θα την πιανεις μονο τις μερες που υπαρχουν μονο 100 ατομα στο δυκτιο πανελλαδικα και τις αλλες μερες θα εχεις ταχυτητες pstn.

----------


## sdikr

> @anon 
> αν οντως ισχυει οτι το bandwidth μοιραζεται εξισου τοτε δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και κακως φωναζουν καποιοι για ορια. Αφου μοιραζεται εξισου τοτε ολοι οσοι εχουν 1024 κατεβαζουν με το ιδιο που κατεβαζω κι εγω ανα πασα στιγμη δηλαδη με 110kbyte/sec. Πολυ καλα νομιζω ειναι.
> 
> Παντως πιστευω οτι απο μονοι τους οι χρηστες σιγα σιγα θα σταματησουν να κατεβαζουν. Στην αρχη ολοι κατεβαζουν πολλα απο τη χαρα τους που εχουν internet. Αργοτερα αρχιζουν να επιλεγουν διοτι δε θελουν σαβουρα. Εξαλου αν το internet σε ολα τα σπιτια παει στα 5Mbps και πανω δεν εχει νοημα να κατεβαζεις για να εχεις. Οτι χρειαζεσαι το κατεβαζεις επι τοπου.
> Ομως αυτο δεν ειναι δικαιολογια για να κανουν τσιγουνιες οι εταιριες. Μπορει να ειναι μοιραζομενη η adsl αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα δινουμε 10Mbps ονομαστικη ταχυτητα σε ολους την οποια θα την πιανεις μονο τις μερες που υπαρχουν μονο 100 ατομα στο δυκτιο πανελλαδικα και τις αλλες μερες θα εχεις ταχυτητες pstn.


Ως τώρα δεν έχουν αναφερθεί  ταχύτητες Pstn  ούτε κάν  isdn  ή ακόμα isdn 128,  πάντα έχεις κάτι παραπάνω,  πχ  300kbps  (128  dual isdn)

ΥΓ  η Pstn  και isdn  είναι και εγγυημένες απο το σπίτι σου μέχρι τον πάροχο,  μόνο που σου λένε   1:10  Modem

----------


## sakistsalikis

Α και κατι ασχετο που θυμηθηκα και μου εχει φαει τη ζωη.
Ειναι το θεμα: "αλλογιστη χρηση της εξυπηρετησης πελατων της vivodi"

Λετε γι' αυτο να μπηκε χρονοχρεωση και μαλιστα μεγαλυτερη της αστικης;
Εγω παντως τωρα περιμενω περισσοτερο απ' οτι παλιοτερα που δεν υπηρχε χρονοχρεωση.

Μη τη χρισιμοποιειτε πολυ γιατι αργω να βγαλω γραμμη.

----------


## stelios4711

Το πρόβλημα παιδιά το πιάνετε από λάθος μεριά 
Δεν έχει να κάνει με τη διαθεσιμότητα αλλά με τις τιμές
Και εξηγούμαι : Θα πλήρωνε ευχάριστα ένα ποσό μεγαλύτερο κάποιος για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Ομως ποιό είναι αυτό το ποσό; Εντάξει σε κάποιες χώρες υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση καί όσοι θέλουν παίρνουν τα ακριβά «πακέτα» αλλά πόσο ακριβά τους είναι; Με ετήσιο εισόδημα 50.000 € ή και περισσότερα εύκολα δίνεις 100 € για καλό internet. Αλλα με ούτε 700 € μηνιαίο εισόδημα στην Ελλάδα μπορεί κάποιος να δίνει 100 € για internet όταν τρέχουν παράλληλα και και ΔΕΗ και ΟΤΕ και ΟΥΘ και κινητή τηλεφωνία; 
Αν μας βάλουν κάποια κλιμακωτή χρέωση να είστε σίγουροι οτι οι τιμές θα εκτιναχθούν στα ύψη 
Αυτό θέλουμε; Να γίνει το internet για λίγους; για τους έχοντες και κατέχοντες μόνο; 

Ας υποθέσουμε οτι θα συνενοηθούν όλοι οι χρήστες και δεν θα κάνουν «Αλόγιστη χρήση INTERNET» Οι εταιρίες θα μπορούν να βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτα γιατί θα μπορούν να ρίξουν ποιό πολούς χρήστες μέσα χωρίς αναβαθμίσεις στο δίκτυο. Θα μας πουν ευχαριστώ; θα ρίξουν τις τιμές; Οχι φυσικά το πολύ - πολύ να διπλασιάσουν εικονικά πάλι τις ταχύτητες στην ίδια τιμή. Χαρήκαμε. Δώστε μου πίσω την 384 που είχα με τα μισα λεφτά όμως (πχ 10€ γιατί τότε θα ανήκω στους light users και πρέπει να επιβραβευτώ αφού ουσιαστικά θά έχω όριο στα GB λόγω ταχύτητας) και πάρτε εσείς 2 mbps mbps με 40€ ή 8 - 10 - 24 mbps με τα 80 € Μπορείς να παροτρύνεις τον κόσμο να κάνει κάτι με επιβραβεύεση δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τον απειλήσεις με τιμωρία (υψηλότερες χρεώσεις)

Σκοπός μιάς επιχείρησης είναι το κέρδος χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχει επιχείρηση 
Σκοπός του πελάτη είναι να είναι ικανοποιημένος χωρίς ικανοποίηση σε υπηρεσίες + τιμές δεν υπάρχει πελάτης 

Η οποιαδήποτε επιχείρηση οφείλει να βρεί μια χρυσή τομή ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο αν θέλει να πιστεύει στη βιωσιμότητα της. Αμα δεν μπορεί να το κάνει θα κλείσει. Θα έρθει κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να το κάνει 

Δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις από τον Ελληνα περισσότερα από τα ήδη πολλά ~40 € για inernet 
Αν μπεί στο δίλημμα να πρέπει να πληρώνει άντερα ή να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει μάλλον θα σταματήσει το internet 

Ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε για πώς λειτουργούν τα δίκτυα αλλά πάνω από όλα κοιτάξτε και πώς λειτουργούν οι τσέπες μας

----------


## voultsides

οποιος ξεκίνησε αυτο το topic, να πάει γρήγορα στόν ΟΤΕ να πάρει το μεροκάματό του. :Evil:  

Γιατί να πληρώνω ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ 2Mbps και να μου δίνουν στο κουβεντιαστό 768….    Αν δεν τους φτάνει το hardware να αγοράσουν κι’ άλλο, η να σταματήσουν να εγγράφουν νέους συνδρομητές και να διαμοιράζουν το bandwidth. :No no:  

Θα δεχόταν κανένας από σας να παραγγείλει και να πληρώσει 1 pizza.. να του φέρουν την μισή και να του δικαιολογηθούν ότι είχε πολλές παραγγελιές εκείνο το βράδυ, και δεν έφταναν οι φούρνοι για τις ψήσουν όλες?????? :No no:  

Αν δεν αρκεί το σύρμα , να σταματήσουν να ανταγωνίζονται και να διαφημίζουν ψευδώς στην προσφορά των 1-2 …. 4Mbps και 10 -20 Mbps broadband.  :Thinking:  
    Που θα το βρουν το bandwidth αν δεν το αγοράσουν πρώτα.  :Thinking:  
Είναι η λογική των εργολάβων που πουλάνε το σπίτι από τα σχέδια και το ολοκληρώνουν με τα δικά μας χρήματα, για να δούμε στο τέλος ότι δεν μας ικανοποιεί, αλλά η μόνη λύση που μας μένει είναι τα δικαστήρια. Τα οποία συνήθως χάνουμε διότι τα επιχειρήματά μας δεν πείθουν την έδρα. :Mad:  

ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ talk & fight back μήπως και τους αναγκάσουμε να μην κλέβουν στο ζύγι.
Επιτεθείτε σε όσους ξεκινάνε τέτοια posts για να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είμαστε μ@λ@...
Να είστε σίγουροι ότι οι providers είναι στο forum και διαβάζουν,…………….στείλτε το μήνυμα.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
Τάσος

----------


## anon

> ΥΓ  η Pstn  και isdn  είναι και εγγυημένες απο το σπίτι σου μέχρι τον πάροχο,  μόνο που σου λένε   1:10  Modem


To 1:10 modem σημαίνει εαν μπορέσεις να κάνεις σύνδεση ή όχι. Αν πλακώσουν όλοι την ίδια στιγμή να συνδεθούν με dialup (EΠΑΚ) τότε το 10% των συνδρομητών θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί και οι υπόλοιποι θα φάνε πόρτα (καθόλου ιντερνετ). *Ομως η σύνδεση ειναι εγγυημένη και μη μοιραζόμενη μέχρι τον πάροχο

*Επίσης θαθελα να σημειώσω ότι συνεχίζουν πολλά μέλη να κάνουν λάθος αντιπαραβολή του Ιντερνετ με την ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, νερό κλπ... Εαν κάνουν επιπλέον υποδομές, θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί η τιμή του Ιντερνετ. Στην ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, νερό κλπ, *υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση* και οι επιπλέον υποδομές είναι για να καλύψουν περισσότερους πελάτες και για να καταναλώνουν περισσότερο οι υπάρχοντες πελάτες. *Ομως εαν καταναλώνουν περισσότεροι οι υπάρχοντες μόνο πελάτες, τότε θα πληρώνουν και περισσότερο Και μάλιστα η αύξηση ειναι εκθετική, για λόγους αποθάρρυνσης της ασυδοσίας στην κατανάλωση.* Και όταν δεν πιάνει ούτε η μεγαλύτερη χρέωση, οι διαφημίσιες και παρεναίσεις, γίνονται και διακοπές (ΔΕΗ, νερου)....

Και συνεχίζουν κάποιοι τα ίδια.... Θα συμφωνήσω... Να κάνουμε και επιτροπή να ζητήσουμε την αύξηση στις ταχύτητες στο Ιντερνετ. Και επειδή οι πάροχοι δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, φυσικά θα πληρώσουμε το επιπλέον κόστος ως μεγαλύτερη τιμή χρέωσης. Νομίζω ότι ο voultsidis αυτό προτείνει, και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## nanas

> οποιος ξεκίνησε αυτο το topic, να πάει γρήγορα στόν ΟΤΕ να πάρει το μεροκάματό του. 
> 
> Γιατί να πληρώνω ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ 2Mbps και να μου δίνουν στο κουβεντιαστό 768…. Αν δεν τους φτάνει το hardware να αγοράσουν κι’ άλλο, η να σταματήσουν να εγγράφουν νέους συνδρομητές και να διαμοιράζουν το bandwidth. 
> 
> Θα δεχόταν κανένας από σας να παραγγείλει και να πληρώσει 1 pizza.. να του φέρουν την μισή και να του δικαιολογηθούν ότι είχε πολλές παραγγελιές εκείνο το βράδυ, και δεν έφταναν οι φούρνοι για τις ψήσουν όλες?????? 
> 
> Αν δεν αρκεί το σύρμα , να σταματήσουν να ανταγωνίζονται και να διαφημίζουν ψευδώς στην προσφορά των 1-2 …. 4Mbps και 10 -20 Mbps broadband.  
> Που θα το βρουν το bandwidth αν δεν το αγοράσουν πρώτα.  
> Είναι η λογική των εργολάβων που πουλάνε το σπίτι από τα σχέδια και το ολοκληρώνουν με τα δικά μας χρήματα, για να δούμε στο τέλος ότι δεν μας ικανοποιεί, αλλά η μόνη λύση που μας μένει είναι τα δικαστήρια. Τα οποία συνήθως χάνουμε διότι τα επιχειρήματά μας δεν πείθουν την έδρα. 
> ...


μεγάλε εγώ ξεκίνησα το θέμα και όπως βλέπεις είναι εξαιρετικά controversial.
Υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις υπέρ και πολλές κατά.
Παρ' όλα αυτά θα σου συνιστούσα πριν γράφεις να διαβάσεις λίγο πως λειτουργεί το internet και τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.
Επίσης όταν βαρεθείς να κατεβάζεις (που αργά ή γρήγορα αυτό θα συμβεί, όπως συνέβη και με μας τους υπόλοιπους) θα δεις τα πράγματα πιο ήρεμα και θα προστεθείς και εσύ σε αυτούς τους παλιούς κυρίως χρήστες που φωνάζουν για ποιότητα και όχι ποσότητα στο bandwidth και στη σύνδεσή τους με το internet.
Τέλος, αν κοιτάξεις λίγο και άλλα μηνύματά μου, ο πΟΤΕ ουκ ολίγον κράξιμο έχει φάει από μένα.... :Evil:

----------


## Desosav

το bandwidth το πληρώνεις για να το χρησιμοποιείς όπως θες...δεν είναι νερό για να τελειώσει..επομένως ας μην το κάνουμε κοινωνικό ζήτημα! Όταν και ΑΝ μια μέρα μπούν limits στον όγκο και επιπλέον χρεώσεις τότε ο καθένας να κάνει τις επιλογές του, μέχρι τότε όποιος αντιμετωπίζει προβήματα με την dsl του ας ψάξει απο που πραγματικά προέρχοντε...εγώ δηλαδή γιατι δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα? Αν είχα όμως θα άλλαζα isp!! :Wink:

----------


## voultsides

> Παρ' όλα αυτά θα σου συνιστούσα πριν γράφεις να διαβάσεις λίγο πως λειτουργεί το internet και τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. 
> 
> Επίσης όταν βαρεθείς να κατεβάζεις (που αργά ή γρήγορα αυτό θα συμβεί, όπως συνέβη και με μας τους υπόλοιπους)
> 
> θα δεις τα πράγματα πιο ήρεμα και θα προστεθείς και εσύ σε αυτούς τους παλιούς κυρίως χρήστες που φωνάζουν για ποιότητα και όχι ποσότητα στο bandwidth και στη σύνδεσή τους με το internet.


Είμαι 41 και το πρώτο μου modem ήταν  HYUNTAI 300k  και η πρώτη BBS  το 1987 . Το ATX0 ήταν πάγια εντολή στο init string διότι η αναλογική γραμμή δεν είχε αναγνωρίσιμο dial tone. Ήμασταν 121 χρήστες στην  compulink (τον μεγαλύτερο provider στην Ελλάδα) και το 1991 η HOL έδινε 2  ώρες πρόσβαση την εβδομάδα για international με credits που αγοράζαμε με τραπεζική κατάθεση.
 Winsoc trumpet για PPP και fedora για HTTP και μπορώ να γράφω για ώρες. 
 Και μου λες να μάθω μερικά πράγματα για το internet???????????????????????????????????? PLAKA MOY KANEIS ??

Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια δεν είμαι ούτε torrent – ακιας ούτε μουλαράς 

Τι εννοείς  με το <<ποιότητα  στο internet >>???  Τα data δεν είναι ούτε βενζίνη ούτε άρτος για να έχουν ποιότητα, είναι data.. είτε τα έχεις είτε όχι.
Όταν δεν παίρνεις τα data που έχεις πληρώσει, δεν έχεις ποιότητα.
Θα την είχα αν πλήρωνα 324.

filika



[/QUOTE]

----------


## yiapap

atx0l3
για να ακούς καμπάνα τον ήχο του negotiation όταν (επιτελους) έπιανες γραμμή  :Razz: 
Το ότι είσαι και εσύ παλιός δεν κάνει την άποψή σου περισσότερο σωστή (ή περισσότερο λάθος).

----------


## nanas

> το bandwidth το πληρώνεις για να το χρησιμοποιείς όπως θες...δεν είναι νερό για να τελειώσει..επομένως ας μην το κάνουμε κοινωνικό ζήτημα! Όταν και ΑΝ μια μέρα μπούν limits στον όγκο και επιπλέον χρεώσεις τότε ο καθένας να κάνει τις επιλογές του, μέχρι τότε όποιος αντιμετωπίζει προβήματα με την dsl του ας ψάξει απο που πραγματικά προέρχοντε...εγώ δηλαδή γιατι δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα? Αν είχα όμως θα άλλαζα isp!!


δεν έχεις πρόβλημα είτε γιατί είσαι τυχερός και δεν κατεβάζουν άλλοι στο dslam σου είτε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν το έχεις ψάξει. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτά δεν είναι κριτήρια.
πάντως σε αυτή τη φάση το 99 % των προβλημάτων προέρχονται από τον ΟΤΕ και όχι από τους ISP. 
Αν πάλι με την αλλαγή ISP εννοείς τη μετάβαση σε full ή shared LLU εναλλακτικού παρόχου δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα αυτή - αντίθετα ελάχιστοι την έχουν - και άρα πρέπει να υπομένουμε πότε θα δεήσει ο ΟΤΕ να διορθώσει την κατάσταση ( με καπς ή με αύξηση bandwidth δικό του θέμα).

----------


## voultsides

> atx0l3
> για να ακούς καμπάνα τον ήχο του negotiation όταν (επιτελους) έπιανες γραμμή 
> Το ότι είσαι και εσύ παλιός δεν κάνει την άποψή σου περισσότερο σωστή (ή περισσότερο λάθος).


Αγαπητέ φίλε έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο, αλλά όταν το επιχείρημα είναι του τύπου <πάλιωσε λίγο και τα ξανάλεμε >
Τότε απλά δηλώνεις ότι δεν είσαι νέος χρήστης κα ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται

----------


## voultsides

Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη για το ξέσπασμα. :Sorry:  
Και τηv επίθεση σε άνθρωπο που δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά τα έχω πάρει... με αυτά που συμβαίνουν τον τελευταίο καιρό.    :Mad:

----------


## nanas

> Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη για το ξέσπασμα. 
> Και τηv επίθεση σε άνθρωπο που δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά τα έχω πάρει... με αυτά που συμβαίνουν τον τελευταίο καιρό.


μα γι αυτό ανοίχθηκε το θέμα για να ανταλλαχθούν απόψεις και να δούμε ποια η γνώμη και θέση των μελών αναφορικά με την επίλυση της κατάστασης που παρατηρείται ιδίως από το Σεπτέμβριο 2006 και μετά, ήτοι την υποτιθέμενη αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ.
Ορισμένοι υποστηρίζουν τα καπς, ορισμένοι την αύξηση των κονδυλίων και των επενδύσεων του ΟΤΕ. Και οι δύο απόψεις νομίζω ότι έχουν αναλυθεί ενδελεχώς και με ισχυρά επιχειρήματα.
Απομένει να δούμε τι θα κάνει, όταν το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. 
Ένα είναι σίγουρο : ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ

----------


## Tempelis

Ας πω και την δική μου εμπειρία
Απο ότι βλέπω απο τα στοιχεία σου έχεις την otenet για provider και προφανώς δεν έχεις ψάξει τα σχετικά topics. Ημουν και εγω συνδρομητής της otenet και είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα (τουλάχιστον τότε). Απο ότι κατάλαβα απο το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα αντί για 1mbit είχα 300kbit σταθερά. Προφανώς η otenet έχει βάλει cap της ώρες εκείνες ώστε ή εταιρικοί πελάτες να έχουν το εγγυημένο bandwindth αλλά φυσικά δεν το παραδέχονται. Η λύση ήταν απλή έκανα νέα συνδρομή με άλλο provider που δεν είχε cap στο bandwidth. Έχασα τα λεφτά που έδωσα για την συνδρομή αλλά είχα επιτέλους όλο το bandwidth που είχα πληρώσει. Τώρα αν και ο provider που είμαι τώρα βάλε και αυτός cap στο bandwidth θα πάω σε αλλόν γιατι πολλή απλά δεν μου κάνει πια. Αν το έχεις ψάξει το θέμα και έχει εντοπίσει που είναι το πρόβλημα (dlsam,provider) πράξε αναλόγως, internet provider υπάρχουν αρκετοί να επιλέξεις. Αν φταίει τo dslam δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές γιατί ο οτε δουλεύει με δικό του προγραμματισμό και όχι με τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες. Μιας και δεν έκατσα να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα(τεμπελιά βλεπεις) έχεις προβλήματα με το bandwidth ή απλά ρώτησες για πληροφορίες?

Πάλι έγραψα πολλά, ώρα να τεμπελιάσω πάλι  :Razz: 

ΥΓ. To dslam μου πετάει 230kbyte 24/7 άρα αθώος ο OTE  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> οποιος ξεκίνησε αυτο το topic, να πάει γρήγορα στόν ΟΤΕ να πάρει το μεροκάματό του. 
> 
> Γιατί να πληρώνω ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ 2Mbps και να μου δίνουν στο κουβεντιαστό 768….    Αν δεν τους φτάνει το hardware να αγοράσουν κι’ άλλο, η να σταματήσουν να εγγράφουν νέους συνδρομητές και να διαμοιράζουν το bandwidth. 
> 
> Θα δεχόταν κανένας από σας να παραγγείλει και να πληρώσει 1 pizza.. να του φέρουν την μισή και να του δικαιολογηθούν ότι είχε πολλές παραγγελιές εκείνο το βράδυ, και δεν έφταναν οι φούρνοι για τις ψήσουν όλες?????? 
> 
> Αν δεν αρκεί το σύρμα , να σταματήσουν να ανταγωνίζονται και να διαφημίζουν ψευδώς στην προσφορά των 1-2 …. 4Mbps και 10 -20 Mbps broadband.  
>     Που θα το βρουν το bandwidth αν δεν το αγοράσουν πρώτα.  
> Είναι η λογική των εργολάβων που πουλάνε το σπίτι από τα σχέδια και το ολοκληρώνουν με τα δικά μας χρήματα, για να δούμε στο τέλος ότι δεν μας ικανοποιεί, αλλά η μόνη λύση που μας μένει είναι τα δικαστήρια. Τα οποία συνήθως χάνουμε διότι τα επιχειρήματά μας δεν πείθουν την έδρα. 
> ...


Για να δουμέ,  για να φτιάξει κάποιος μια πίτσα,  χρειάζεται ζυμάρι, χρειάζεται αλλαντικά,  σάλτσα,  ψήσιμο, διανομή,  αυτά  είναι κοντά  στα 3 - 5  ευρώ  ανάλογα με την πίτσα,  στην πουλάει 8 - 10  

Το international bandwidth    πχ  τα 1024  πόσο κάνουν;
Σίγουρα όχι 20 ευρώ

----------


## nanas

> Ας πω και την δική μου εμπειρία
> Απο ότι βλέπω απο τα στοιχεία σου έχεις την otenet για provider και προφανώς δεν έχεις ψάξει τα σχετικά topics. Ημουν και εγω συνδρομητής της otenet και είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα (τουλάχιστον τότε). Απο ότι κατάλαβα απο το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα αντί για 1mbit είχα 300kbit σταθερά. Προφανώς η otenet έχει βάλει cap της ώρες εκείνες ώστε ή εταιρικοί πελάτες να έχουν το εγγυημένο bandwindth αλλά φυσικά δεν το παραδέχονται. Η λύση ήταν απλή έκανα νέα συνδρομή με άλλο provider που δεν είχε cap στο bandwidth. Έχασα τα λεφτά που έδωσα για την συνδρομή αλλά είχα επιτέλους όλο το bandwidth που είχα πληρώσει. Τώρα αν και ο provider που είμαι τώρα βάλε και αυτός cap στο bandwidth θα πάω σε αλλόν γιατι πολλή απλά δεν μου κάνει πια. Αν το έχεις ψάξει το θέμα και έχει εντοπίσει που είναι το πρόβλημα (dlsam,provider) πράξε αναλόγως, internet provider υπάρχουν αρκετοί να επιλέξεις. Αν φταίει τo dslam δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές γιατί ο οτε δουλεύει με δικό του προγραμματισμό και όχι με τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες. Μιας και έκατσα να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα(τεμπελιά βλεπεις) έχεις προβλήματα με το bandwidth ή απλά ρώτησες για πληροφορίες?
> 
> Πάλι έγραψα πολλά, ώρα να τεμπελιάσω πάλι 
> 
> ΥΓ. To dslam μου πετάει 230kbyte 24/7 άρα αθώος ο OTE


Αθώος ο ΟΤΕ στη δική σου περίπτωση.
To contention ratio είναι για όλα τα κέντρα ίδιο (θέλω να πιστέυω) κατά συνέπεια το ότι έχεις 24/7 full ταχύτητα *είναι απλά θέμα τύχης* - δηλαδή εννοώ ότι σε όλα τα κέντρα οι ΟΤΕτζίδες έχουν δώσει τόσο bandwidth όσο χρειάζεται για τους αντίστοιχους χρήστες, έτσι ώστε το contention ratio  να είναι για όλα τα κέντρα ίδιο.
Το δικό σου κέντρο λογικά έχει το ίδιο ratio με το δικό μου ή με εκείνο της Κων/πολεως, ευτυχώς όμως δεν έχει το ίδιο πολλούς heavy users. Όσοι περισσότεροι heavy users τόσο χερότερα. Εσύ είσαι καλύτερα από μένα και γω καλύτερα από άλλους....
Επομένως, μιλάμε για μία κατάσταση τόσο ρευστή και "απρόβλεπτη" που είναι δυνατό σήμερα να κατεβάζεις με 230 και σε μία βδομάδα που θα έχει μπει ο νέος χρήστης και θα κατεβάζει όλο το HOLLYWOOD από το μTorrent να κατεβάζεις με τα μισά. 
Γι αυτό επαναλαμβάνω κάτι πρέπει να γίνει (στο κάτω κάτω κατά γενική ομολογία στα 100 μέλη εδώ τα 70 τουλάχιστον αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα).

----------


## Tempelis

> Για να δουμέ,  για να φτιάξει κάποιος μια πίτσα,  χρειάζεται ζυμάρι, χρειάζεται αλλαντικά,  σάλτσα,  ψήσιμο, διανομή,  αυτά  είναι κοντά  στα 3 - 5  ευρώ  ανάλογα με την πίτσα,  στην πουλάει 8 - 10  
> 
> Το international bandwidth    πχ  τα 1024  πόσο κάνουν;
> Σίγουρα όχι 20 ευρώ




Off Topic


		Δεν αγοράζει ένα λουκάνικο αλλά 200, δεν αγοράζει 1κιλό αλεύρι αλλά 300 δεν ψήνει μια μια τις πίτσες αλλά πέντε μαζί δεν κάνει διανομή μια μια τις πίτσες αλλά πεντε πεντε

3-5 ευρώ? για κόψε κατι  :Smile: 

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ψάξε στο google για "economies of scale"


Ax Ax με κάνετε και χαλάω την φήμη του nickname μου

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν αγοράζει ένα λουκάνικο αλλά 200, δεν αγοράζει 1κιλό αλεύρι αλλά 300 δεν ψήνει μια μια τις πίτσες αλλά πέντε μαζί δεν κάνει διανομή μια μια τις πίτσες αλλά πεντε πεντε
> 
> 3-5 ευρώ? για κόψε κατι 
> 
> για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ψάξε στο google για "economies of scale"
> 
> ...




Off Topic



3 -5 Ευρώ  για σωστή πίτσα, υπάρχουν και πιτσαρίες που την δίνουν 2 ευρώ την πίτσα
 ΥΓ  δούλευα σε μεγάλη αλυσίδα της Θεσ/νικης

----------


## wasi

Καλησπέρα!

Ας αφήσουν επιτέλους όλοι να συγκρίνουν το bandwith με τρόφιμα,καύσιμα και οξυγόνο. Δεν είναι αγαθό που τελείωνει όπως το νερό. Αν το νερό
υπήρχε απεριόρηστα κανένας δεν θα σου έλεγε να μην το ξοδεύεις.
Σε posts που έχει διαβάσει κατα καιρούς ακούω συνέχεια την φράση "οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις"
από την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών σε cpu,καρτες γραφικών ,motherboard κλπ.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση γιατί να μην ισχύει αυτό?Γιατί πρέπει να πληρώνουμε γραμμή 2 Mbps και να έχουμε ταχύτητα 768 Kbps?
Ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι κομμουνιστικές απόψεις πέρι χρήση του ίντερνετ (δεν πρόκειτε για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και ούτε για την σωτηρία του πλανήτη.)

@ ΤΑΣΟΣ : συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Ας αφήσουν επιτέλους όλοι να συγκρίνουν το bandwith με τρόφιμα,καύσιμα και οξυγόνο. Δεν είναι αγαθό που τελείωνει όπως το νερό. Αν το νερό
> υπήρχε απεριόρηστα κανένας δεν θα σου έλεγε να μην το ξοδεύεις.
> Σε posts που έχει διαβάσει κατα καιρούς ακούω συνέχεια την φράση "οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις"
> από την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών σε cpu,καρτες γραφικών ,motherboard κλπ.
> Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση γιατί να μην ισχύει αυτό?Γιατί πρέπει να πληρώνουμε γραμμή 2 Mbps και να έχουμε ταχύτητα 768 Kbps?
> Ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι κομμουνιστικές απόψεις πέρι χρήση του ίντερνετ (δεν πρόκειτε για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και ούτε για την σωτηρία του πλανήτη.)
> 
> @ ΤΑΣΟΣ : συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.


Μα δεν πληρώνεις  2mbit  πλήρωνεις *εως* 2 mbit 
Δεν είναι αγαθό που τελειώνει  αλλά κοστίζει

----------


## anon

Off Topic





> Αγαπητέ φίλε έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο, αλλά όταν το επιχείρημα είναι του τύπου <πάλιωσε λίγο και τα ξανάλεμε >
> Τότε απλά δηλώνεις ότι δεν είσαι νέος χρήστης κα ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται


Η ηλικία και ο χρόνος ενασχόλησης δεν αποτελούν κριτήριο γνώσης και ικανοτήτων. Δηλαδή ο πατέρας μου που οδηγεί 50+ χρόνια είναι καλύτερος απο τον Σούμι, Αλόνσο και λοιπούς; Η' ο φυσικός στο σχολείο επειδή διδάσκει 40 χρόνια φυσική, ρίχνει στ'αυτιά Einstein, Newman, Newton και άλλους???

----------


## l_satsok

βαλτε οριο,βαλτε οριο,δε θελω να κατεβαζω αλλο γεμισαν οι δισκοι μου ,ελεος πλεον.
και μια ερωτηση στην ουσια του πραγματος.
με 30kb/sec μεσο ορο το πιο πολυ που μπορω να κατεβασω ειναι 2,5gb την ημερα δηλαδη χ7=17,5gb τη βδομαδα,χ4=70gb το μηνα.

τι φοβομαστε λοιπον τα ορια; αφου ετσι κι αλλιως κατω απο οποιοδηποτε οριο θα ειμαστε,
βεβαια ειναι φανερο οτι οσοι φοβουνται τετοιο μετρο δεν αντιμετωπιζουν κανενα προβλημα ταχυτητας,και ειναι επισης φανερο οτι και να μπει περιορισμος σε αυτους οι αλλοι δεν προκειται να καλυτερεψουν αφου αλλου βρισκεται το προβλημα.
στη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων οφειλεται στα πιταρισμενα dslam και οχι στη ελλειψη ευρους με το εξωτερικο.
οποτε γιατι φωναζετε;

----------


## wasi

> Μα δεν πληρώνεις  2mbit  πλήρωνεις *εως* 2 mbit 
> Δεν είναι αγαθό που τελειώνει  αλλά κοστίζει


Εχεις δίκιο και δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να έχεις σταθερά αυτήν την ταχύτητα απλά μην μας πουλάνε φίκια με μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Ήταν ένα παράδειγμα. 
αντε μην αρχίσω και εγώ να λέω off topic του στυλ: ότι και στην καφετέρια που πας δεν μπορούν να σου πούν λύπαμαι αλλά στον καφέ σας βάλαμε μόνο μισή κουταλιά καφε για να φτάσει και για τους άλλους πελάτες. Αλλά να σου τον χρεώνει κανονικά. :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Ας αφήσουν επιτέλους όλοι να συγκρίνουν το bandwith με τρόφιμα,καύσιμα και οξυγόνο. Δεν είναι αγαθό που τελείωνει όπως το νερό. Αν το νερό
> υπήρχε απεριόρηστα κανένας δεν θα σου έλεγε να μην το ξοδεύεις.
> Σε posts που έχει διαβάσει κατα καιρούς ακούω συνέχεια την φράση "οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις"
> από την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών σε cpu,καρτες γραφικών ,motherboard κλπ.
> Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση γιατί να μην ισχύει αυτό?Γιατί πρέπει να πληρώνουμε γραμμή 2 Mbps και να έχουμε ταχύτητα 768 Kbps?
> Ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι κομμουνιστικές απόψεις πέρι χρήση του ίντερνετ (δεν πρόκειτε για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και ούτε για την σωτηρία του πλανήτη.)
> 
> @ ΤΑΣΟΣ : συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.


Μιλάς χωρίς να ξέρεις. Δεν μου λές, απο αυτά που ξέρεις, απο την γραμμή σου, πχ 1Mbps, μπορείς να κατεβάζεις με ταχύτητα πχ 100Mbps? Οταν λοιπόν ο πάροχος (ας πούμε Forthnet) έχει 7Gbps με το εξωτερικό, και την μοιράζονται 100,000 χρήστες, πόσο αναλογεί στον καθένα; (ας κάνουμε λίγη αριθμητική, γιατί μερικοί φαίνεται ότι εχουν ξεχάσει βασικά μαθηματική, όπως αριθμητική, προπαίδεια κλπ. Ας πάμε στο Δημοτικό). 
Εχουμε 7Gbps, δηλαδή 7000 Mbps δηλαδη 7,000,000 Kbps 
Δια 100,000 συνδρομητές μας κάνει 70Kbps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aς το πάμε αλλιώς. Η 4ΝΕΤ πάλι έχει 4 ΟΚΣΥΑ2 για να συνδέεται με τον ΟΤΕ για τις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ. Δεδομένου ότι μόλις τωρα έχει αρχίσει να βάζει LLU, ας υποθέσουμε ότι οι 100,000 χρήστες είναι όλοι με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ. Οι 4 ΟΚΣΥΑ2 μας κάνουν 4Gbps.

Αρα και πάλι αριθμητική δημοτικού
4,000,000 / 100,000 = 40 Kbps!!!!!!! Οσο πάμε και καλύτερα.... 


Μα αυτοί οι κερατάδες οι πάροχοι, να μην βάζουν κυκλώματα, τους κερατάδες μας ληστεύουν.... Ε λοιπόν, για κάθε Gbps ΟΚΣΥΑ2, θα πρέπει ο πάροχος να πληρώνει 26,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Και αυτό μόνο για την σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ για τις ΑΡΥΣ. Οι αντίστοιχες συνδέσεις με το διεθνές Ιντερνετ, ειναι πολλαπλάσιου κόστους. ας πούμε πχ 100,000 ευρω το μήνα. Οπότε για να πας φίλε μου με διπλάσια ταχύτητα απο αυτή που έχεις τώρα, θα πρέπει να αγοράσει η 4ΝΕΤ 4ΟΚΣΥΑ δηλαδή 4 επι 26,000 ευρώ / μήνα συν 4 επι 100,000 ευρώ το μήνα για το διεθνές ιντερνετ. Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια μισο εκατομύρια ευρώ χοντρά χοντρά. Αυτο φυσικά δεν ειναι τσάμπα, ούτε η 4ΝΕΤ έχει μηχανη να κόβει χρήματα. Θα πρέπει να τα πάρει απο τους πελάτες της. Αρα ο κάθε πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 5 ευρώ παραπάνω (τουλάχιστον). Εισαι έτοιμος φίλε μου, που θεωρείς άπειρο το bandwidth (ναι ειναι, αν πληρώνεις), να πληρώσεις παραπάνω;

Υπόψη ότι η Forthnet έχει και πολλούς πελάτες με μισθωμένα, datacenters κλπ, δεν ειναι όλο το διεθνές bw διαθέσιμο στους χρήστς ADSL. Αρα στην πράξη τα απαιτούμενα ποσά για το διεθνές Ιντερνετ, ώστε να έχει καλύτερη ταχύτητα θα ειναι σημαντικά περισσότερα. 

Επίσης το παραπάνω παράδειγμα δείχνει αυτό που λέμε μοιραζόμενη σύνδεση. Εαν θέλαν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της 4ΝΕΤ να κατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα, θα παίρνανε μόλις 40Kbps το πολύ!!!! Κάποιοι κατεβάζουν με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, γιατί πολλοί άλλοι δεν κατεβάζουν. Εαν κατεβάζουν οι μισοί, τότε έχουμε 80Kbps. Αρα εαν υποθέσουμε ότι όλοι εχουν χιλιάρες γραμμές, αρκεί 4 χιλιάδες χρήστες (δηλαδή το 1/25 των συνδρομητών) για να μπουκώσει. Πάνω απο 4 χιλιάδες χρήστες που κατεβάζουν σημαίνει ότι κατεβαίνει η σχετικη ταχύτητα σε όλους.... 

Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτά, και ελπίζω να καταλάβετε, και επιτέλους σταματήσετε τα περί νερού, ΔΕΗ κλπ, γιατί δεν σας συμφέρει. Εαν σας βάλουν ογκοχρέωση, όπως ισχύει σε αυτά (δηλαδή ΔΕΗ, νερό), θα γκρινιάζετε πολύ περισσότερο.




> βαλτε οριο,βαλτε οριο,δε θελω να κατεβαζω αλλο γεμισαν οι δισκοι μου ,ελεος πλεον.
> και μια ερωτηση στην ουσια του πραγματος.
> με 30kb/sec μεσο ορο το πιο πολυ που μπορω να κατεβασω ειναι 2,5gb την ημερα δηλαδη χ7=17,5gb τη βδομαδα,χ4=70gb το μηνα.
> 
> τι φοβομαστε λοιπον τα ορια; αφου ετσι κι αλλιως κατω απο οποιοδηποτε οριο θα ειμαστε,
> βεβαια ειναι φανερο οτι οσοι φοβουνται τετοιο μετρο δεν αντιμετωπιζουν κανενα προβλημα ταχυτητας,και ειναι επισης φανερο οτι και να μπει περιορισμος σε αυτους οι αλλοι δεν προκειται να καλυτερεψουν αφου αλλου βρισκεται το προβλημα.
> στη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων οφειλεται στα πιταρισμενα dslam και οχι στη ελλειψη ευρους με το εξωτερικο.
> οποτε γιατι φωναζετε;


Eαν βάλουν ογκοχρέωση, μήπως ξεπιτάρουν τα dslams? Μήπως τώρα το DSLAMs πιτάρουν γιατί κάποιοι κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, και η ογκοχρέωση θα τους κόψει το βήχα; Οσο για τους παρόχους, δεν έχει νόημα να βάλουν περισσότερο bw απο όσο επιτρέπει το contention ratio του OTE. Γιατί να πληρωνουν τσάμπα bw αφού δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί (γενικά μιλάμε, κατα κανόνα έχουν αρκετά περισσότερο bw, γιατί έχουν και μισθωμένα, έχουν υπηρεσίες datacenter κλπ).

----------


## ogenikos

Ειναι απαράδεκτo το cap στο bandwidth και ιδίως αν γίνεται αφού ο κόσμος έχει κάνει συμβόλαια π.χ 12 μηνα, με απεριόριστο downloading, και μετά απο ένα εξάμηνο έρχεται ο πάροχος και σου βάζει όριο...απαράδεκτο.
Πρέπει οι πάροχοι να διαθέσουν λίγα απο τα τεράστια ποσά που επιδοτήθηκαν τον τελευταίο καιρό για αγορά bandwidth και γενικότερα να κάνουν αναβάθμιση της υποδομής τους, γιατί έως τώρα όλα αυτά τα κονδύλια πήγαιναν στο χρηματηστήριο ή στην κατασκευή μεγάλων βιλών ή αγορά κοτέρων.

----------


## anon

> Εχεις δίκιο και δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να έχεις σταθερά αυτήν την ταχύτητα απλά μην μας πουλάνε φίκια με μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Ήταν ένα παράδειγμα. 
> αντε μην αρχίσω και εγώ να λέω off topic του στυλ: ότι και στην καφετέρια που πας δεν μπορούν να σου πούν λύπαμαι αλλά στον καφέ σας βάλαμε μόνο μισή κουταλιά καφε για να φτάσει και για τους άλλους πελάτες. Αλλά να σου τον χρεώνει κανονικά.


Συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα αντίληψης. Εαν θες παράδειγμα με καφέ, το ανάλογο του ΑDSL, είναι να πάς στην καφετέρια εσύ και άλλοι 20 νοματαίοι φίλοι σου, και να παραγγείλετε έναν καφέ για όλους! Εαν πιείτε απο μια γουλιά, όλοι θα πιείτε καφέ. Εαν κάποιος το παίξει μάγκας και ξύπνιος και τον πειί πρώτος όλο, οι υπόλοιποι τον ήπιατε (όχι τον καφέ), γιατί όλοι τον πληρώσατε ρεφενέ...

@οgenikos Για το ότι δεν πρέπει να βάλει cap για πελάτες αορίστου ή με πακέτο 12μηνο κλπ, δεν το συζητώ, σίγουρα έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Για τους αορίστου ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που θέλει να αλλάξει την πολιτική χρεώσεων, θα πρέπει να τους δώσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, μέχρι και 1 έτος, εφόσον αλλάξει τιμολογιακή πολιτική. Οσο για τις επιδοτήσεις που λές, ξέρεις τίποτα, γιατί το μόνο που ξέρω ειναι για την ΚτΠ για την περιφέρεια, και δεν έχει να κάνει με την συνολική τους δραστηριότητα. Το ότι τρώνε λεφτά με τις επιδοτήσεις γενικά μικροί και μεγάλοι, αυτό ειναι μια πραγματικότητα, και ανήκει σε άλλη συζήτηση.

----------


## l_satsok

ολοι γκρινιαζουν αλλα για τελειως διαφορετικους λογους ο καθενας.
αλλος γιατι εχει μεγαλο latency και δε μπορει να παιξει παιγνιδια,αλλος γιατι δεν εχει καθολου ταχυτητα μερα νυχτα,αλλος γιατι δεν εχει pps,και οσοι δεν εχουν κανενα απο τα παραπανω
προβληματα γκρινιαζουν γιατι φοβουνται μη χασουν το flat rate.




> Eαν βάλουν ογκοχρέωση, μήπως ξεπιτάρουν τα dslams? Μήπως τώρα το DSLAMs πιτάρουν γιατί κάποιοι κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, και η ογκοχρέωση θα τους κόψει το βήχα;


μα αυτο δε λεω;;; γιατι δε διαβαζεις σωστα το μυνημα;

----------


## geo7

> Συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα αντίληψης. Εαν θες παράδειγμα με καφέ, το ανάλογο του ΑDSL, είναι να πάς στην καφετέρια εσύ και άλλοι 20 νοματαίοι φίλοι σου, και να παραγγείλετε έναν καφέ για όλους! Εαν πιείτε απο μια γουλιά, όλοι θα πιείτε καφέ. Εαν κάποιος το παίξει μάγκας και ξύπνιος και τον πειί πρώτος όλο, οι υπόλοιποι τον ήπιατε (όχι τον καφέ), γιατί όλοι τον πληρώσατε ρεφενέ...


Bασικα, για να λεμε ολη την αληθεια, εμεις απο εναν καφε ο καθενας θα παραγγειλουμε και απο εναν θα πληρωσουμε. :Wink:  
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εκεινος θα το παίξει μάγκας και ξύπνιος και θα μας φερει εναν με 20 καλαμακια!  :Laughing:

----------


## Anarki

Οχι, θα παραγγείλετε *έως* έναν καφέ.

----------


## wasi

> Μιλάς χωρίς να ξέρεις. Δεν μου λές, απο αυτά που ξέρεις, απο την γραμμή σου, πχ 1Mbps, μπορείς να κατεβάζεις με ταχύτητα πχ 100Mbps? Οταν λοιπόν ο πάροχος (ας πούμε Forthnet) έχει 7Gbps με το εξωτερικό, και την μοιράζονται 100,000 χρήστες, πόσο αναλογεί στον καθένα; (ας κάνουμε λίγη αριθμητική, γιατί μερικοί φαίνεται ότι εχουν ξεχάσει βασικά μαθηματική,  όπως αριθμητική, προπαίδεια κλπ. Ας πάμε στο Δημοτικό). 
> Εχουμε 7Gbps, δηλαδή 7000 Mbps δηλαδη 7,000,000 Kbps 
> Δια 100,000 συνδρομητές μας κάνει 70Kbps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aς το πάμε αλλιώς. Η 4ΝΕΤ πάλι έχει 4 ΟΚΣΥΑ2 για να συνδέεται με τον ΟΤΕ για τις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ. Δεδομένου ότι μόλις τωρα έχει αρχίσει να βάζει LLU, ας υποθέσουμε ότι οι 100,000 χρήστες είναι όλοι με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ. Οι 4 ΟΚΣΥΑ2 μας κάνουν 4Gbps................



Ο ίδιος σου τα λές, τι ίσχυει στην πραγματικότητα. Και πως δηλαδή σε πείθουν ότι θα έχεις γραμμή εως 10 Mbps (20 Mbps)? Μήπως και εσύ που ξέρεις απο αριθμητική με το ωραίο marketing ξεχνας τι πάνε να σου πουλήσουν? Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος με την γραμμή που έχω και την ταχύτητα και δεν παραπονιέμαι.

----------


## geo7

> Οχι, θα παραγγείλετε *έως* έναν καφέ.


Το εως μπηκε πολυ προσφατα Anarki.
Εγω για την ωρα (στην οτενετ) , 1 καφε εχω παραγγειλει.
Ποτε τον πινω εγω, ποτε μου τον πινει αλλος!  :Laughing:

----------


## Anarki

Πως μπήκε πρόσφατα; Πάντα με contention ratio δεν δούλευαν οι ADSL;
Απλά μέχρι πρόσφατα (πριν τον "διπλασιασμό") ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνια τα προβλήματα.

----------


## geo7

Με contention ratio μπορει να δουλευαν.
Δεν θυμαμαι να μας το λεγε κανενας ομως...
Τωρα στις μεγαλες ειναι που λενε *εως*
Παλια σου λεγανε στο 1μβιτ (συνδεση)
Δεν σου λεγανε *εως* 1μβιτ
Γι'αυτο σου ειπα προσφατα.

----------


## Anarki

Δεκτό. Το έλεγε στους όρους όμως οτι δεν είναι εγγυημένη η ταχύτητα  :Razz:  .

----------


## SSB

> Με contention ratio μπορει να δουλευαν.
> Δεν θυμαμαι να μας το λεγε κανενας ομως...
> Τωρα στις μεγαλες ειναι που λενε *εως*
> Παλια σου λεγανε στο 1μβιτ (συνδεση)
> Δεν σου λεγανε *εως* 1μβιτ
> Γι'αυτο σου ειπα προσφατα.


Αν διαβάσεις την σύμβαση που υπέγραψες θα δεις ότι παντοτε σου έλεγαν *έως* xxx.

----------


## geo7

Οταν πηγαινεις σε καφετερια, για να παραγγειλεις καφε διαβαζεις τους "ορους" στην τελευταια σελιδα του τιμοκαταλογου?
Η λες απλα..."ενα φραπεδακι μετριο, παρακαλω!"  :Razz:

----------


## SSB

> Οταν πηγαινεις σε καφετερια, για να παραγγειλεις καφε διαβαζεις τους "ορους" στην τελευταια σελιδα του τιμοκαταλογου?
> Η λες απλα..."ενα φραπεδακι μετριο, παρακαλω!"


Στην καφετερία δεν υπογράφεις τίποτα.
Φαντάζομαι ξέρεις την παροιμία για το που πρέπει να προσέχεις όταν βάζεις την υπογραφή και το xxx σου  :Razz:

----------


## geo7

Για καφετερια μιλουσαμε ομως!
Tην ξερω την παροιμια! (αν και ομολογω οτι προσεχω περισσοτερο για το δευτερο  :Razz: )

----------


## anon

> ολοι γκρινιαζουν αλλα για τελειως διαφορετικους λογους ο καθενας.
> αλλος γιατι εχει μεγαλο latency και δε μπορει να παιξει παιγνιδια,αλλος γιατι δεν εχει καθολου ταχυτητα μερα νυχτα,αλλος γιατι δεν εχει pps,και οσοι δεν εχουν κανενα απο τα παραπανω
> προβληματα γκρινιαζουν γιατι φοβουνται μη χασουν το flat rate.
> 
> μα αυτο δε λεω;;; γιατι δε διαβαζεις σωστα το μυνημα;


ναι, μάλλον δεν το διάβασα σωστα... sorry




> Ο ίδιος σου τα λές, τι ίσχυει στην πραγματικότητα. Και πως δηλαδή σε πείθουν ότι θα έχεις γραμμή εως 10 Mbps (20 Mbps)? Μήπως και εσύ που ξέρεις απο αριθμητική με το ωραίο marketing ξεχνας τι πάνε να σου πουλήσουν? Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος με την γραμμή που έχω και την ταχύτητα και δεν παραπονιέμαι.


Eμένα δεν με πείθουν, γιατι ξέρω τι εστι. Οι άλλοι ειναι που γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια, που αγοράσανε πχ 1Μbps και νομίζουν ότι πρέπει να λειτουργεί ως μισθωμένο




> Με contention ratio μπορει να δουλευαν.
> Δεν θυμαμαι να μας το λεγε κανενας ομως...
> Τωρα στις μεγαλες ειναι που λενε *εως*
> Παλια σου λεγανε στο 1μβιτ (συνδεση)
> Δεν σου λεγανε *εως* 1μβιτ
> Γι'αυτο σου ειπα προσφατα.


Εχεις δίκιο, ότι σε διαφημίσεις, δεν το λέγανε. Τώρα προσέχουνε περισσότερο. Τόσες μυνήσεις απειλούν ότι θα κάνουν εξοργισμένοι συνδρομητές.

----------


## [Insomniac]

Προσωπικά, αν ήταν να πήγαινα σε καφετέρια και τον καφέ με τα 20 καλαμάκια να τον έπινε ο ένας και να μην έφτανε για μας, θα άλλαζα καφετέρια και θα πήγαινα σε μία που, ενώ θα είχε τον (ίδιας ποιότητας) καφέ λογικά ακριβότερο ( ; ), τουλάχιστον θα έφτανε να πιει ο άλλος του σκασμού, να πιω όμως και γω τη γουλίτσα μου όποτε μου αρέσει. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δε θα ήθελα πάντως, να έχω τον σερβιτόρο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου, να μετράει τις γουλιές μου με το σταγονόμετρο.

Και φυσικά δε με προβληματίζει διόλου το αν "βγαίνει" ο μαγαζάτορας με τον καφέ που σερβίρει. Μαγαζί είναι, οφείλει να κάνει το κουμάντο του και να τιμολογίσει τα προϊόντα του όπως αυτό νομίζει, για να επιβιώσει - να κερδίσει. Και ξέρει να το κάνει, αλλιώς θα είχε κλείσει εδώ και χρόνια. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρνει, ας αλλάξει επάγγελμα.

Μεγαλώνει ο ανταγωνισμός, πολλές οι καφετέριες. Θα κοιτάξουμε πού θα πιούμε τον καλύτερο (σε ποιότητα, αλλά και σε ποσότητα) καφέ, στην καλύτερη τιμή. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι το πόσο "κουράζεται" ο καημένος ο μαγαζάτορας να προσφέρει τον λιγοστό καφέ του σε μας τους διψασμένους. Αυτό είναι αλλουνού δουλειά. Αν ήταν να αγχώνομαι και γι'αυτό, έπινα καφέ στο σπίτι...

----------


## PopManiac

Off Topic


		Νομίζω πως η συζήτηση με την περί καφέ αλληγορία, θα ήταν καλό να μην γίνεται αν δεν είναι παρών ο Caffeine  :Razz:

----------


## voultsides

> Συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα αντίληψης. Εαν θες παράδειγμα με καφέ, το ανάλογο του ΑDSL, είναι να πάς στην καφετέρια εσύ και άλλοι 20 νοματαίοι φίλοι σου, και να παραγγείλετε έναν καφέ για όλους! Εαν πιείτε απο μια γουλιά, όλοι θα πιείτε καφέ. Εαν κάποιος το παίξει μάγκας και ξύπνιος και τον πειί πρώτος όλο, οι υπόλοιποι τον ήπιατε (όχι τον καφέ), γιατί όλοι τον πληρώσατε ρεφενέ...


μονο που εδω ο καφετζής πληρώνεται 20 καφεδακια αλλα φερνει μονο 1 

Τασος

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον ξεχνατε το μεγεθος του φλυτζανιου
καθως επισης τις αναλογιες καφε και ζαχαρης... :Wink: 
 :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Μαλλον ξεχνατε το μεγεθος του φλυτζανιου
> καθως επισης τις αναλογιες καφε και ζαχαρης...


Συμφωνω μανουλα! 
Πιστευω οτι τωρα που προωθειται η συσκευασια γιγας, θα λυθει το προβλημα.
Κι ας μπουνε και περισσοτερα καλαμακια στο ποτηρι.
Μονο που θα το βλεπεις ετσι μεγαλο μεγαλο θα ξεδιψας!  :Laughing: 
Mε τις παλιες συσκευασιες, σε επιανε ενα αγχος...
Ελεγες θα προλαβω να πιω...δεν θα προλαβω.... :Razz: 





> Εχεις δίκιο, ότι σε διαφημίσεις, δεν το λέγανε. Τώρα προσέχουνε περισσότερο. Τόσες μυνήσεις απειλούν ότι θα κάνουν εξοργισμένοι συνδρομητές.


Δεν ξερω για τις μηνυσεις, αλλα οπως και να 'χει, καλο ειναι που το λενε. :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> μονο που εδω ο καφετζής πληρώνεται 20 καφεδακια αλλα φερνει μονο 1 
> 
> Τασος


Οχι ο καφετζής πληρώθηκε για  εναν καφέ με 20 καλαμάκια
τα 20 καφεδάκια καθαρά  κάνουν 850 ευρώ,   τα μεριζόμενα 20 το ένα

ΥΓ  κάτι σαν τα modem παλιά  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Οχι ο καφετζής πληρώθηκε για  εναν καφέ με 20 καλαμάκια
> τα 20 καφεδάκια καθαρά  κάνουν 850 ευρώ,   τα μεριζόμενα 20 το ένα
> 
> ΥΓ  κάτι σαν τα modem παλιά


Nαι, αλλα στον τιμοκαταλογο γραφει οτι κανει 20 ολοκληρος ο καφες!
Δεν το διευκρινιζει (τουλαχιστον αμα δεν ψαξεις τους ορους), και γι'αυτο γινονται ολες οι παρεξηγησεις.

----------


## anon

Τουλάχιστον τώρα δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση για όσους κυκλοφορούν εδώ σε αυτό το forum  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

Σιγουρα, αλλα με αυτους που ειναι εκτος φορουμ τι γινεται  :Smile: 
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι υποχρεωμενη η "ξαδερφη" μου π.χ να ξερει τι ειναι το contention ratio, πως λειτουργουν τα δικτυα, και ποσο κοστιζει η ΟΚΣΥΑ  :Wink:

----------


## nanas

> Σιγουρα, αλλα με αυτους που ειναι εκτος φορουμ τι γινεται 
> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι υποχρεωμενη η "ξαδερφη" μου π.χ να ξερει τι ειναι το contention ratio, πως λειτουργουν τα δικτυα, και ποσο κοστιζει η ΟΚΣΥΑ


ε καλα τώρα...
την ξαδέρφη σου δεν την αφορά όμως και καθόλου αν η διμεγάμπιτη τρεχει με 230 ή με 120.
Ποπό broadband θα λέει και τι γρήγορο που έιναι σε σε σχέηση με το dial up.
Σαν κάποιο μέλος που λέει που ζούσαμε ρε παιδιά τόσα χρόνια....????
Εν ολίγοις τα περί ποιότητας σύνδεσης και ταχύτητας αφορούν αυτούς που χαρακτηρίζονται ως "κάτι παραπάνω από τον μέσο χρήστη".
Και μόνο που είσαι μέλος του παρόντος φόρουμ έχεις "ξεφύγει" ήδη από τον μέσο χρήστη. Πόσο μάλλον αν συμμετέχεις και ενεργά και γράφεις και μηνύματα  :Smile:

----------


## geo7

Συμφωνω απολυτα μ'αυτο που λες
Ηθελα να πω οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο πελατης να ανησυχει για τα προβληματα και τα κοστη της καθε εταιριας.
Για αυτο το ειπα.
Εμεις εδω που ενδιαφερομαστε λιγο παραπανω, εννοειτε οτι ενημερωνομαστε.
Το κοστος ας πουμε της ΟΚΣΥΑ απο τον anon το εμαθα χτες  :Smile:

----------


## sakistsalikis

@anon
Με συγχωρεις που δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποσο πληρωνουν οι εταιριες για τις συνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο. Δηλαδη αν δω μια προσφορα και παρω το προϊον, αν στο ταμειο μου το χρεωσουν στην κανονικη τιμη χωρις την προσφορα δεν πρεπει να διαμαρτηρηθω γιατι οι κακομοιριδες αγοραζουν ακριβα το προϊον;
Ε οχι φιλε μου, ολες οι οργανωσεις καταναλωτων αυτα φωναζουν. Να προσεχουμε μηπως μας χρεωνουν παραπανω απο αυτο που λεει στο ραφι.  Δεν ειμαι  εγω manager των εταιριων και οταν κανουν μια προσφορα να σκεφτονται πιο πριν αν μπορουν οικονομικα να την κανουν.

Ολοι παραδεχομαστε οτι το adsl δεν εγγυατε την ονομαστικη ταχυτητα. ομως δε σημαινει οτι θα παιζω το ρολο του provider για να μοιραζω εγω σωστα 24 ωρες τη μερα το bandwidth. Να το μοιραζει η εταιρια οπως ξαναειπα. θεωρω οτι το σωστο μοιρασμα ειναι μια διαιρεση του bandwidth με τον αριθμο των ατομων που ζητουν δεδομενα τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη. Δεν καταλαβαινω τι μοιρασμα θελετε. Η μαλλον καταλαβαινω. θελετε οταν ενας χρηστης κατεβαζει 24 ωρες τη μερα να περνει π.χ. με 20kb/sec ενω ενας αλλος που κατεβαζει 6 ωρες τη μερα να παιρνει με το 4πλασιο δηλαδη με 80kb/sec. Τοτε ομως δεν ειναι μοιρασμα ταχυτητας αλλα μοιρασμα ογκου.

Βασικα αν δεν προσδιορισουμε πως εννοει ο καθενας το μοιρασμα δε θα συνεννοηθουμε ποτε.

----------


## Quadcore

Μα τι ωραία που τα λένε κάποιοι εδω μέσα.

Κύριοι και Κυρίες δεν χρησιμοποιώ torrents κλπ, για να ξεκαθαρίζω την θέση μου αλλά αυτό που ορισμένοι υποστηρίζετε είναι τουλάχιστον για κλάματα (και οχι για γέλια).
Επειδή δεν έχετε speed και θέλετε να αποκτήσετε ας κόψουμε τους άλλους... στο κάτω κάτω κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση Internet !?!??!?? τι ακριβώς είναι το αλόγιστο είναι άγνωστο...

Αλλά επειδή εσείς που δεν κάνετε αλόγιστη χρήση Internet κάνετε αλόγιστη χρήση αυτοκινήτου τα Σ/Κ που πολύ πάμε για δουλεία θα μου άρεσε η τροχαία να σας γύριζε σπιτάκι σας , ναι ναι και εσείς που ετοιμάζεστε για διακοπές με αεροπλάνα και καράβια και με τους φίλους τους καλούς…. Πίσω όλοι προηγούμαι ΕΓΩ στις κρατήσεις θέσεων επειδή πάω για δουλεία….

Αντι να ζητάμε να περισσότερους δρόμους, πτήσεις, bandwidth, ζητάμε περιορισμούς!!!! 
Ομορφαααααααααααααααααααααα…… 

Αντε παιδιά καλημέρα…. 

Και που είστε όπως είπαμε τώρα που θα κλείσουν τα σχολία/πανεπιστήμια μην πετύχω κανένα από εσάς να βολτάρει κάνοντας αλόγιστη χρήση αυτοκινήτου, καυσίμων, δρόμων, φυσικών πόρων κλπ…. Αλίμονο του….. Λυπηθείτε εμάς που σερνόμαστε (στους δρόμους) να πάμε για δουλεία…

----------


## SSB

> Κύριοι και Κυρίες δεν χρησιμοποιώ torrents κλπ, για να ξεκαθαρίζω την θέση μου αλλά αυτό που ορισμένοι υποστηρίζετε είναι τουλάχιστον για κλάματα (και οχι για γέλια).
> Επειδή δεν έχετε speed και θέλετε να αποκτήσετε ας κόψουμε τους άλλους... στο κάτω κάτω κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση Internet !?!??!?? τι ακριβώς είναι το αλόγιστο είναι άγνωστο..


Καταρχάς κανείς στο topic αυτό δεν μίλησε για "κόψιμο" κανενός. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τις απόψεις μας, θα δεις ότι μιλούμε για αντιστοίχιση του πόσο bandwidth χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος με το τι τελικά πληρώνει, ογκοχρέωση δηλαδή.
Αν και δεν τρέφω ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση προς τα μουλάρια, torrents καθώς και αυτούς που 24h/d τα χρησιμοποιούν, αναγνωρίζω και υποστηρίζω το δικαίωμά τους να το κάνουν εφόσον γι'αυτό ακριβώς πληρώνουν. Όμως είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι αυτή ακριβώς η χρήση είναι η βασικότερη αιτία της επιβάρυνσης του δικτύου, κάτι που έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους.
Δεν νομίζεις λοιπόν ότι είναι προτιμότερο να υπάρχει κάποιας μορφής ογκοχρέωση, ώστε να πληρώνει ο καθένας αυτό που παίρνει ενώ ταυτόχρονα να σκέφτεται λίγο περισσότερο προτού αφήσει 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο ανοιχτό το μουλάρι του να κατεβάζει κάθε λογής, παράνομες τις περισσότερες φορές σαβούρες;

Και μια και αναφέρθηκες σαν παράδειγμα στα αυτοκίνητα, θα το έβρισκες δίκαιο να πληρώνεις για το 50ράκι μηχανάκι σου ίδια διόδια με τις νταλίκες; Ναι μεν ο δρόμος είναι κοινός και ελεύθερος για όλους, αλλά δεν καταλαμβάνουν όλοι τον ίδιο χώρο σε αυτόν, ούτε του προκαλούν την ίδια καταπόνηση.

Καλή σου μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## anon

> Σιγουρα, αλλα με αυτους που ειναι εκτος φορουμ τι γινεται 
> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι υποχρεωμενη η "ξαδερφη" μου π.χ να ξερει τι ειναι το contention ratio, πως λειτουργουν τα δικτυα, και ποσο κοστιζει η ΟΚΣΥΑ


Tότε η ξαδέρφη σου δεν θα ξέρει καν με τι ταχύτητα κατεβάζει κλπ. Οπως γνωστή μου, όταν έβαλε ADSL πρωτη φορά, εντυπωσιάστηκε που τα emails της κατέβηκαν στο 1/5 του χρόνου που χρειαζόταν με PSTN χονδρικά. Και εας ήταν στο πιο πιταρισμένο DSLAM Θεσ/νίκης

@sakistsalikis Τα κοστολογικά στοιχεία δεν τα ανέφερα για να λυπηθούμε τις κακομοίρηκες εταιρίες παροχής Ιντερνετ. Αλλά για να γίνει κατανοητό, ότι το Ιντερνετ
1) δεν είναι απεριόριστο. Εχει περιορισμούς ταχύτητας (λόγω κόστους)2
2) Ειναι μοιραζόμενο, και με απόδειξη οικονομικών στοιχείων (πλην των τεχνικών προδιαγραφών ADSL). 
3) Για να έχει τις χαμηλές τιμές του σήμερα, αυτό γίνεται γιατι μοιράζεται σε πολλούς (και πέφτει μικρότερο ποσό στον καθένα απο τον ρεφενέ). Ειναι με άλλα λόγια μια μισθωμένη που την πληρώνουμε πολλοί, ρεφενέ... 
4) Για να αυξηθεί υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες (για τις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ), σημαίνει απαραίτητα σημαντική αύξηση του κόστους. Αυτό μπορεί να καλυφθεί είτε με αύξηση των τιμολογίων είτε με αύξηση του μοιράσματος. Εκει που την μοιραζόμαστε 20 νοματαίοι, θα μοιραζόμαστε το ίδιο 100 και βάλε νοματαίοι, ώστε στο σύνολο να κοστίζει το ίδιο. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται μεταπτυχιακό πυρηνικής φυσικής για να γίνει κατανοητό αυτό, ούτε ντοκτορά στα δίκτυα.
5) Το τι κάνουν οι εταιρίες είναι δικό τους καπέλο. Πολλές φορές οι εταιρίες (και όχι μόνο οι ISP αλλά γενικά), πουλούν με τιμές πολύ κάτω του κόστους, γιατί στηρίζονται αλλού ότι θα ρεφάρουμ οικονομικά ή θα έχουν άλλα ωφέλη. Ειναι θέμα του marketing αυτό και της πολιτικής της κάθε εταιρίας. Ο καταναλωτής πρέπει να δεί τι τον συμφέρει περισσότερο αυτόν, και να πράξει ανάλογα. Τώρα εαν κάνουν καλές ή κακές επιλογές είναι πρόβλημά τους, συμφωνώ σε αυτό.
6) όσο για το μοίρασμα βάση απλής αριθμητικής δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει, γιατί τότε ουσιαστικά σε ώρες αιχμής θα έχουμε για το σύνολο των χρηστών ταχύτητες μικρότερες και απο PSTN. Οι πάροχοι (και ΟΤΕ) διαλεξαν μια άλλη οδό που τους συμφέρει περισσότερο, να ευννούνται τα μεγάλα πακέτα (έχουν και μικρότερο overhead στα δίκτυα) έναντι των μικρών πακέτων (το πακετοπρόβλημα). Να μην μπούμε σε τεχνική ανάλυση εδώ, έχει αναλυθεί σε άλλο νήμα εξαιρετικά, το ζουμί ειναι ότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν ευννούνται oi downloaders έναντι των χρηστών με πρωτόκολλα πραγματικού χρόνου όπως VoIP, online gaming, remote administration κλπ. Ειναι και το πιο ευκολο, μιας και οποιαδήποτε άλλη ρύθμιση θα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. ΣΥμφωνώ ότι δεν γίνεται να παίζουμε τους τροχονόμους, γιαυτό δεν θέλουμε (θέλω...) την κατάργηση του flat rate όπως ειναι, αλλά την δημιουργία πακέτων σύνδεσης premium (με προτεραιότητα) ή πακέτων με γρήγορη σύνδεση και προτεραιότητα αλλά και cap. 

Κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλοί ειναι το εξής. Οι διαφορετικές ταχύτητες ειναι ουσιαστικά cap (για τα ιδιωτικά δίκτυα, όχι μέσω ΟΤΕ). Στον πάροχο στο δικό του δίκτυο, δεν έχει διαφορά κόστους εαν απο το DSLAM μέχρι το CPE, έχει 1Mbps ή 10 ή 24 (εαν υποστηρίζεται). Καμμία απολύτως. Εκεί που εχει διαφορά ειναι στο πόσο καταναλώνει ο συγκεκριμένος καταναλωτής απο το συνολικό bw του παρόχου. Δίνοντάς σου μικρό σωλήνα, μπορείς να πάρεις λίγο. Δίνοντάς σου μεγάλο, μπορείς περισσότερο. Γιατί λοιπόν αντί να δίνει cap μέσω ταχυτητων, δεν δίνει σε όλους 10άρες ή 24άρες, και κανονικό cap??? (και ρεαλιστικό όχι τα γελεία των 2-5GB που εχουν κάποιοι) Νομίζω ότι ο ΧΨΖ πάροχος θα κέρδιζε περισσότερη πελατεία εαν αντί να πουλά πχ 1Μbps flat rate, δώσει 10Mbps με cap 20GB στην ίδια τιμή, και με προτεραιτότητα (μιας και ο πελάτης αυτός θα επιβαρύνει σημαντικά λιγότερο το δίκτυο του παρόχου).

ΥΓ. Πάντως χαίρομαι ένα πράγμα. Οτι πλέον όλο και περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν την ουσία του προβλήματος, που πριν δυο χρόνια όποιος είχε παρόμοιες απόψεις, χαρακτηριζόταν αυτομάτως ΟΤΕτζής.... Αφού πλέον γίνεται κοινή γνώση το πρόβλημα, ίσως πλέον και οι εταιρίες σκεφτούν κάτι (ελπίζω σωστο) γιαυτό και το αντιμετωπίσουμε, πριν φτάσουμε σε λύσεις όπως έκαναν Rogers & Shaw. Γιατι μέχρι τώρα οι πάροχοι έκαναν τον Κινέζο, και απλά λέγανε ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (όχι ότι δεν φταίει κι αυτός... )...

----------


## nanas

> Καταρχάς κανείς στο topic αυτό δεν μίλησε για "κόψιμο" κανενός. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τις απόψεις μας, θα δεις ότι μιλούμε για αντιστοίχιση του πόσο bandwidth χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος με το τι τελικά πληρώνει, ογκοχρέωση δηλαδή.
> Αν και δεν τρέφω και ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση προς τα μουλάρια, torrents καθώς και αυτούς που 24h/d τα χρησιμοποιούν, αναγνωρίζω και υποστηρίζω το δικαίωμά τους να το κάνουν εφόσον γι'αυτό ακριβώς πληρώνουν. Όμως είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι αυτή ακριβώς η χρήση είναι η βασικότερη αιτία της επιβάρυνσης του δικτύου, κάτι που έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους.
> Δεν νομίζεις λοιπόν ότι είναι προτιμότερο να υπάρχει κάποιας μορφής ογκοχρέωση, ώστε να πληρώνει ο καθένας αυτό που παίρνει ενώ ταυτόχρονα να σκέφτεται λίγο περισσότερο προτού αφήσει 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο ανοιχτό το μουλάρι του να κατεβάζει κάθε λογής, παράνομες τις περισσότερες φορές σαβούρες;
> 
> Και μια και αναφέρθηκες σαν παράδειγμα στα αυτοκίνητα, θα το έβρισκες δίκαιο να πληρώνεις για το 50ράκι μηχανάκι σου ίδια διόδια με τις νταλίκες; Ναι μεν ο δρόμος είναι κοινός και ελεύθερος για όλους, αλλά δεν καταλαμβάνουν όλοι τον ίδιο χώρο σε αυτόν, ούτε του προκαλούν την ίδια καταπόνηση.
> 
> Καλή σου μέρα


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Και μια και αναφέρθηκες σαν παράδειγμα στα αυτοκίνητα, θα το έβρισκες δίκαιο να πληρώνεις για το 50ράκι μηχανάκι σου ίδια διόδια με τις νταλίκες; Ναι μεν ο δρόμος είναι κοινός και ελεύθερος για όλους, αλλά δεν καταλαμβάνουν όλοι τον ίδιο χώρο σε αυτόν, ούτε του προκαλούν την ίδια καταπόνηση.


Φιλε μου το παραδειγμα σου ειναι αστοχο γιατι το παπακι κ η 1000αρα πληρωνουν ιδια διοδια αλλα με το παπι δε πας βημα ενω με 1000αρα πας σε ολη την Ελλαδα κλπ. Επισης η νταλικα πληρωνει πολυ περισσοτερα αλλα επισης δε πας βημα, αν μπορεις πανε..
Αρα λοιπον ειναι πως το βλεπει ο καθενας! Αν εσυ θες δρομο για βολτες τοτε μη παρεις νταλικα, δε λεει κ ειναι κ πολλα τα διοδια!ΑΝ ομως θες να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, πχ να χτιζεις, δε μπορεις να κουβαλας ενα-ενα τα τουβλα με την 1000αρα!!!!
Στην τελικη αφου η νταλικα ειναι εργαλειο μηπως θαπρεπε να πληρωνει κ πιο λιγα?κ συ που θες με τη μηχανη να κοβεις βολτες πιο πολλα??Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτο αλλα ατο μας λετε τοσες μερες!
Αρα λοιπον το ζητημα ειναι να προσδιορισουμε τι παει να πει dsl! παει να πει αυτο μας τυμπανισουν τοσο καιρο: απεριοριστο ιντερνετ?'η μηπως γρηγορο κ περιορισμενο?Επιμενω πως ιεναι καθαρα θεμα υποδομων!Κ αν επενδυσουν δε θα υπαρχουν τετοια ζητηματα...

----------


## SSB

> Φιλε μου το παραδειγμα σου ειναι αστοχο γιατι το παπακι κ η 1000αρα πληρωνουν ιδια διοδια αλλα με το παπι δε πας βημα ενω με 1000αρα πας σε ολη την Ελλαδα κλπ. Επισης η νταλικα πληρωνει πολυ περισσοτερα αλλα επισης δε πας βημα, αν μπορεις πανε..
> Αρα λοιπον ειναι πως το βλεπει ο καθενας! Αν εσυ θες δρομο για βολτες τοτε μη παρεις νταλικα, δε λεει κ ειναι κ πολλα τα διοδια!ΑΝ ομως θες να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, πχ να χτιζεις, δε μπορεις να κουβαλας ενα-ενα τα τουβλα με την 1000αρα!!!!
> Στην τελικη αφου η νταλικα ειναι εργαλειο μηπως θαπρεπε να πληρωνει κ πιο λιγα?κ συ που θες με τη μηχανη να κοβεις βολτες πιο πολλα??Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτο αλλα ατο μας λετε τοσες μερες!
> Αρα λοιπον το ζητημα ειναι να προσδιορισουμε τι παει να πει dsl! παει να πει αυτο μας τυμπανισουν τοσο καιρο: απεριοριστο ιντερνετ?'η μηπως γρηγορο κ περιορισμενο?Επιμενω πως ιεναι καθαρα θεμα υποδομων!Κ αν επενδυσουν δε θα υπαρχουν τετοια ζητηματα...


Τι κάνεις Γιάννη, κουκιά σπέρνω!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Παρεπιπτόντως θα επαναλάβω αυτό που ήδη πολλοί φίλοι είπαν και ξαναείπαν αλλά μερικοί δεν το καταλαβαίνουν...
*Δεν υπάρχει απεριόριστο internet*, όπως δεν υπάρχει απεριόριστο νερό, ρεύμα, πετρέλαιο, χρήματα κλπ. Όταν το καταλάβουμε αυτό όλοι, πιστεύω να συνενοηθούμε.

ΥΓ: Συμφωνώ για την ανάγκη καλύτερων υποδομών, αν και είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι με την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών να κατεβάζουν 24h και χωρίς περιορισμό ότι βρούν μπροστά τους, το πρόβλημα θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται.

----------


## alani42

Ο καθένας πληρώνει και το χειρίζεται όπως θέλει...

----------


## SSB

> Ο καθένας πληρώνει και το χειρίζεται όπως θέλει...


Επειδή ακριβώς αυτή τη "λογική" την έχουν αρκετοί απ'ότι φαίνεται, η ογκοχρέωση θα κάνει λίγο δικαιότερα τα πράγματα τουλάχιστον για εμάς τους παράλογους.

----------


## geo7

Off Topic


		Υπαρχουν στιγμες που λεω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να συνεχισω να ερχομαι σε αντιπαραθεση για ενα θεμα που δεν υφισταται πουθενα, περα απο την επιθυμια καποιων για να εξυπηρετησουν τα μικροσυμφεροντα τους, αλλα οσο και αν το προσπαθω και ειδικα να σταματησω να γινομαι προκλητικος εως και εμπαθης (sorry lewton... :Sorry:  ) σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις - δεν μπορω να αγιασω με τιποτα... :Embarassed:  
Βan me για καμια εβδομαδα please... :Ban: 







> Επειδή ακριβώς αυτή τη "λογική" την έχουν αρκετοί απ'ότι φαίνεται, η ογκοχρέωση θα κάνει λίγο δικαιότερα τα πράγματα τουλάχιστον για εμάς τους παράλογους.


Ε, δεν εχετε λοιπον παρα να συνταξετε μια επιστολη προς τους παροχους, οπου θα εκθετετε την κατασταση και τις προτασεις σας, συμπεριλαμβανοντας φυσικα και τα ακλονητα σας επιχειρηματα κατα της κακης χρησης του πολυτιμου και περιορισμενου πορου (λεγε με και bandwidth) απο τους ανωριμους κατεβαστακηδες.
Ειμαι κατι παραπανω απο σιγουρος οτι λιγο μετα την αρχικη τους εκπληξη (πιθανολογω οτι θα εχουμε και αρκετα εγκεφαλικα επεισοδια), θα βγουν απ' το "σκοταδι" τους και θα αρχισουν να χτυπανε ομαδικα το κεφαλι τους στον τοιχο, συνειδητοποιωντας ποσο κοροιδα υπηρξαν που αφηναν (χωρις κανενα λογο...) τα ανωριμα αυτα παιδακια να κατασπαταλανε τους πολυτιμους πορους τους. :Thinking:  

Περιττο βεβαια να σου πω, οτι απο την επομενη κιολας μερα, θα αποσυρθουν οι υπαρχουσες προσφορες και θα αντικατασταθουν απο πακετα με ογκοχρεωση. :Sorry:  


*Spoiler:*




			Μεχρι τοτε βεβαια να μην ξεχνατε ορισμενοι να σκεπαζεστε καλα το βραδυ... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## johngrav

Γεια χαρά, σε όλους σας 
  Αλλά έχω μια απορία κάποια εκατομμύρια χρήστες που βλέπω στους server σε torrent & emule είναι όλοι από την Ελλάδα και σέρνετε το Internet . ......

----------


## SSB

> Αλλά έχω μια απορία κάποια εκατομμύρια χρήστες που βλέπω στους server σε torrent & emule είναι όλοι από την Ελλάδα και σέρνετε το Internet


Συγνώμη αλλά είπε κανείς ότι η επιβάρυνση σε κάποιο Ελληνικό DSLAM προέρχεται από χρήστες άλλης χώρας; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι αρκούν μερικοί εικοσιτετράωροι "κατεβασάκηδες" στο ίδο dslam για να δημιουργηθεί το αδιαχώρητο;

Αλήθεια πόσα *εκατομμύρια* χρήστες torrent & emule μπόρεσες και μέτρησες;  :Whistle:  Αχ αυτές οι υπερβολές...

----------


## SSB

> ...Περιττο βεβαια να σου πω, οτι απο την επομενη κιολας μερα, θα αποσυρθουν οι υπαρχουσες προσφορες και θα αντικατασταθουν απο πακετα με ογκοχρεωση.


Geo, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κανείς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού του ιδίου, δεν συμπαθεί την οποιαδήποτε μορφή ογκοχρέωσης.
Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβεις, ότι όπως έχει η κατάσταση είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον οποιοδήποτε κατεβάζει terabytes άχρηστων (ή χρήσιμων) αρχείων, όταν αυτό δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε εμένα και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Ας είχαμε το ουτοπιστικά απεριόριστο bandwidth και ας κατεβάζατε όλη την παγκόσμια κινηματογραφία.

Μη έχοντάς το όμως, η ογκοχρέωση αποτελεί το πλέον δίκαιο σύστημα κοστολόγησης και ισότιμης κατανομής των διαθέσιμων πόρων.

----------


## nanas

> Geo, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κανείς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού του ιδίου, δεν συμπαθεί την οποιαδήποτε μορφή ογκοχρέωσης.
> Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβεις, ότι όπως έχει η κατάσταση είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον οποιοδήποτε κατεβάζει terabytes άχρηστων (ή χρήσιμων) αρχείων, όταν αυτό δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε εμένα και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Ας είχαμε το ουτοπιστικά απεριόριστο bandwidth και ας κατεβάζατε όλη την παγκόσμια κινηματογραφία.
> 
> Μη έχοντάς το όμως, η ογκοχρέωση αποτελεί το πλέον δίκαιο σύστημα κοστολόγησης και ισότιμης κατανομής των διαθέσιμων πόρων.


+1  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## geo7

> Geo, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κανείς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού του ιδίου, δεν συμπαθεί την οποιαδήποτε μορφή ογκοχρέωσης.
> Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβεις, ότι όπως έχει η κατάσταση είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον οποιοδήποτε κατεβάζει terabytes άχρηστων (ή χρήσιμων) αρχείων, όταν αυτό δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε εμένα και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Ας είχαμε το ουτοπιστικά απεριόριστο bandwidth και ας κατεβάζατε όλη την παγκόσμια κινηματογραφία.
> 
> Μη έχοντάς το όμως, η ογκοχρέωση αποτελεί το πλέον δίκαιο σύστημα κοστολόγησης και ισότιμης κατανομής των διαθέσιμων πόρων.



SSB, το οτι εσυ μπορει να μην ανηκεις σε αυτους που εχουν προηγουμενα με την κατσικα του γειτονα ή μαλλον με το μουλαρι και τον βατραχο του γειτονα, μην το παιρνεις και ως δεδομενο που ισχυει και για ολους τους υπολοιπους.
Αρκει να ξαναδιαβασεις το νημα απο την αρχη και θα το διαπιστωσεις.
Σε πολλες περιπτωσεις τα ζωα του γειτονα ειναι τοσο αντιπαθητικα, που το να λυθει το προβλημα της δικιας τους κατσικας ειναι δευτερευον.
Προεχει να ψοφησουν τα ζωα του γειτονα.Ή τουλαχιστον να αρρωστησουν βαρια.
Τι και αν υπαρχει για παραδειγμα η περιπτωση της τελλας, που τα ζωα των γειτονων δειχνει να εχει βρεθει τροπος να μην ενοχλουν...οχι...οχι...καποιοι πρεπει να συνεχισουν να επιμενουν οτι τα ζωα βοσκουν επι 24ωρου βασεως και οτι και να γινει θα δημιουργουν προβληματα...
Τι και αν υπαρχουν καποια "τεχνικα προβληματα" στο να βοσκουν πολυ τα ζωα γιατι θα σκασουν...οχι..οχι...τρωνε επι 24ωρου βασεως...
Τι και αν στις περισσοτερες χωρες τα βοσκοτοπια μικρα,μεσαια ή μεγαλα δεν περιοριζονται και παρολαυτα τα ζωα δεν δημιουργουν προβληματα...οχι...οχι...τρωνε επι 24ωρου βασεως...
Ε, καλα να μην σας χαλασουμε και το χατηρι.
Τρωνε επι 24ωρου βασεως και παραδιδουν καμμενη γη.


Οσο για το "αναγκαιο κακο" που θεωρεις την επιβολη των περιορισμων, στη μεγαλυτερη πλειοψηφια των υπολοιπων χωρων, μικρων ή μεγαλων, που οι περιορισμοι ειναι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα, απο οτι καταλαβαινω θεωρεις οτι ειναι ειτε ανοητοι ειτε τα δικα τους παιδακια ειναι "ωριμα" και δεν εχουν ζωα ειτε εχουν ουτοπιστικά απεριόριστο bandwidth...
Και θα μπορουσα για αλλη μια φορα να ριξω στο τραπεζι το βαρετο παραδειγμα της σουηδιας...αλλα θα ερθει ο sdikr και θα μου πει "εεεε,ξερεις κατι πηγαινε στη σουηδια!" (λες και ειμαι εγω αυτος που εχει το "ζορι"  :Razz:   ).
Και θα μου πει επισης οτι η σουηδια εχει 6,500,000 συνδρομητες και να μην συγκρινω αλλα να ριξω μια ματια στους περιορισμους της αγγλιας...
Δηλαδη το προβλημα στην αγγλια ειναι οτι εχουν λιγοτερους συνδρομητες απο τη σουηδια?
Ή μηπως οι σουηδοι το bandwidth το αγοραζουν κοψοχρονια και οι αγγλοι που ειναι κοροιδα το αγοραζουν ακριβοτερα?
Μηπως εκτος απο το κοστος εχει να κανει και με το τι ειναι διατεθημενοι να ανεχτουν οι "συνδρομητες" της καθε χωρας?
Μηπως εχει να κανει και με αλλου ειδους πιεσεις για τα "ζωα" και τον ογκο που θα κατεβαζουν?
Και θα ξεκινησουμε απ την αρχη και θα παμε στη σελιδα 70...


Παντως αν οντως θεωρεις εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι οτι ξερετε την αγορα,τις "ιδιομορφιες" της, τις δυνατοτητες των παροχων, και τι ειναι "αναγκαίο κακό" καλυτερα απο τους ιδιους τους παροχους...τι να πω...
Θα παρεξηγηθεις που θα το πω αυτο το ξερω, αλλα μου θυμιζει προπονητες της εξεδρας,Κυριακη απογευμα στο καραισκακη να αναλυουν τον τροπο με τον οποιο θα παρουμε το Champions League...(ε ακομα δεν το πηραμε...) 
Αν θεωρειτε οτι ειναι ειτε ηλιθιοι ειτε ανοιχτοχερηδες και δεν εχουν ογκοχρεωση, δεν εχετε παρα να την στειλετε την επιστολη στους παροχους να τους ανοιξετε τα ματια...
Παντως εγω αν επρεπε να στοιχηματισω σε δυο πραγματα για τους παροχους, το ενα θα ηταν οτι μαλλον δεν ειναι ηλιθιοι και το αλλο οτι δεν ειναι ανοιχτοχερηδες...

----------


## Quadcore

> +1


Εγώ όμως θέλω να ακούσει της προσευχές σας ο κάθε αρμόδιος/αναρδμόδιος καρεκλοκένταυρος να βάλει ένα limit τα 10GB/Month και να σε δώ τότε τη θα την κάνεις την 2MBit γραμμούλα σου που διαφημίζεις κάτω από το όνομα σου.....

 :Thinking:  

Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι θα σε ρωτήσουν ή θα κάνουν γκάλοπ για το πόσο θα πρέπει να είναι το Limit....?!?!?!?!?

Επειδή δεν πάμε εμείς..... ας μην πηγαίνει και ο άλλος.... Το έφερα το παράδειγμα με τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά κολλήσατε στα διόδια ενώ το βαθύτερο νόημα στο μήνυμα ήταν για το traffic που δημιουργείτε στις πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές (traffic  είναι και το bandwidth στα DLSAMs) εκεί δεν εξετάζουμε αν ο/η πάει για καφέ, στο χειρουργείο στο γάμο η απλά βολτάρει….  Να εξορίσουμε τους Βολτάκιδες λοιπόν εις Μακρίαν Νήσον… (και είναι πολλοί τώρα που κλείνουν τα σχολία…. Βάλε και του συνταξιούχους, άνεργους κλπ… χάρμα θα είναι η Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονικη και όποια άλλη περιοχή έχει κυκλοφοριακό!!!)

Niceeeeee  :Smile:  

Στο κάτω κάτω είστε ΟΛΟΙ παράλογοι….  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Wikipedia? Να πάρεις την ΧΥΖ εγκυκλοπαίδεια
Ραδιόφωνο? Να πάρεις ένα δεν χρειάζεται το ΝΕΤ… 
Τηλεόραση? Γιατί δεν έχεις σπίτι τηλεόραση και μου θες το ΝΕΤ? 
Chat? Να πας σε καφετέρια με τους φίλους σου.. 
Εmail? Υπάρχουν τα ΕΛΤΑ, Courriers κλπ.
Ταινίες? Να πας σινεμά…
ΝΕΤ για επαγγελματική χρήση? Να πάρεις τα εγγυημένα πακέτα…
Surfing? Γιατί υπάρχει λόγος να ενημερωθείς? Εεε αν ναι, πάρε κάνα περιοδικό κλέφτες θα γίνουν αυτοί που τα βγάζουν? Εκτός άλλων πήγαινε σε μια παραλία και εκεί surf θα κάνεις….

Γενικά δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε ΝΕΤ…. Αφού όλα καλλίτερα ήταν πριν… σαλιώναμε το μολυβάκι και γράφαμε στο τευτεράκι…  :Smile:  

Και πάνω από όλα να θυμάσαι ότι οποιοσδήποτε περιορισμός μπήκε στην χώρα μας δεν σταμάτησε να υφίσταται… αλλά έγινε και χειρότερος… 

Ας συνεχίσουμε έτσι μέχρι να μας τα κόψουν όλα… μετά δεν θα έχουμε κάτι να γκρινιάζουμε απλά θα αναπολούμε της ελεύθερες μέρες…. Κάνοντας chat στις καφετέριες εννοείτε.

Άντε Υγιαίνετε…. Και πάντα δυνατά….  :One thumb up:

----------


## ksipsi

> Στο κάτω κάτω είστε ΟΛΟΙ παράλογοι….   
> 
> Wikipedia? Να πάρεις την ΧΥΖ εγκυκλοπαίδεια
> Ραδιόφωνο? Να πάρεις ένα δεν χρειάζεται το ΝΕΤ… 
> Τηλεόραση? Γιατί δεν έχεις σπίτι τηλεόραση και μου θες το ΝΕΤ? 
> Chat? Να πας σε καφετέρια με τους φίλους σου.. 
> Εmail? Υπάρχουν τα ΕΛΤΑ, Courriers κλπ.
> Ταινίες? Να πας σινεμά…
> ΝΕΤ για επαγγελματική χρήση? Να πάρεις τα εγγυημένα πακέτα…
> Surfing? Γιατί υπάρχει λόγος να ενημερωθείς? Εεε αν ναι, πάρε κάνα περιοδικό κλέφτες θα γίνουν αυτοί που τα βγάζουν? Εκτός άλλων πήγαινε σε μια παραλία και εκεί surf θα κάνεις….


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Manvol

> Στο κάτω κάτω είστε ΟΛΟΙ παράλογοι….   
> 
> *Wikipedia? Να πάρεις την ΧΥΖ εγκυκλοπαίδεια
> Ραδιόφωνο? Να πάρεις ένα δεν χρειάζεται το ΝΕΤ… 
> Τηλεόραση? Γιατί δεν έχεις σπίτι τηλεόραση και μου θες το ΝΕΤ? 
> Chat? Να πας σε καφετέρια με τους φίλους σου.. 
> Εmail? Υπάρχουν τα ΕΛΤΑ, Courriers κλπ.
> Ταινίες? Να πας σινεμά…
> ΝΕΤ για επαγγελματική χρήση? Να πάρεις τα εγγυημένα πακέτα…
> ...


Best second post ever! Φίλε τα είπες όλα! Ειδικά τα bold είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :Respekt:

----------


## nikosl

Εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ  το νομιμότατο joost και κατεβάζει 10Gb ημερησίως μήπως πρέπει να περάσω σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα? 
 ΕΛΕΟΣ   ρε παιδιά! Δεν μας κάνουν χάρη που μας δίνουν internet! Το πληρώνουμε *&^%@ το κερατό μου! Ούτε το bandwidth είναι νερό να τελειώσει και θα πεθάνει ο κόσμος. Ας βάλουν μεγαλύτερες γραμμές! Ας μειώσουν το ratio σε κάθε dslam.. να πάει 1/10 ! Γι αυτό τα σκάμε κάθε μήνα.Για να παρέχουν  υπηρεσίες!

----------


## SSB

> SSB, το οτι εσυ μπορει να μην ανηκεις σε αυτους που εχουν προηγουμενα με την κατσικα του γειτονα ή μαλλον με το μουλαρι και τον βατραχο του γειτονα, μην το παιρνεις και ως δεδομενο που ισχυει και για ολους τους υπολοιπους.
> Αρκει να ξαναδιαβασεις το νημα απο την αρχη και θα το διαπιστωσεις...


Αγαπητέ φίλε Geo, δεν είχα και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα ζώα ή τις συνήθειες του γείτονα, πόσο δε μάλλον με τον ίδιο.
Απλά θα σου το ξαναπώ, ελπίζω για τελευταία φορά. Δεν υπήρξε, δεν υπάρχει και δεν θα υπάρξει πιθανώς ποτέ, τόσο διαθέσιμο bandwidth που να επιτρέπει την ταυτόχρονη χρήση του internet από όλους τους συνδρομητές του σε full speed.

Σε όλο τον κόσμο και σε όλους τους πόρους, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του internet, γίνεται overselling. Πωλούν δηλαδή οι προμηθευτές, υπερπολλαπλάσιο του διαθέσιμου, ποντάροντας στην απλή αλλά ρεαλιστική λογική ότι δεν γίνεται ποτέ ταυτόχρονη χρήση από το σύνολο των χρηστών και του συνόλου της παροχής τους.

Αντίστοιχο δηλαδή με αυτό που γίνεται και με τους υπόλοιπους διαθέσιμους ενεργειακούς και μη πόρους. Η ΔΕΗ για παράδειγμα παρέχει "ονομαστική" ισχύ περίπου 6.000.000 φορές περισσότερη από αυτή που μπορεί να παράγει. Ναι σωστά διάβασες, 6.000.000 φορές περισσότερο ρεύμα χρειαζόμαστε ώστε να μπορεί ο κάθε καταναλωτής να χρησιμοποιεί 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο τα 40-50A που του παρέχει η γραμμή του, αν φυσικά το ίδιο κάνουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές της ΔΕΗ.
Αυτό με τη λογική ότι ποτέ δεν γίνεται ταυτόχρονη χρήση του συνόλου της παροχής από το σύνολο των κατοίκων της Ελλάδας.

Φαντάσου ένα απλό σενάριο. Κατόπιν συνεννόησης, όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ΔΕΗ αποφασίζουν στις 10 το πρωί να ανάψουν το θερμοσίφωνά τους.
Ξέρεις πόση ώρα θα χρειαστεί για να μπεί ...σε τροχιά γύρω από τη γή η ΔΕΗ με όλους τους θερμοηλεκτρικούς της σταθμούς;

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα μας, κάνε μόνος σου την απλή αντιστοίχιση του παραπάνω απλοϊκού παραδείγματος με τα ισχύοντα στο internet. Οι ISP σε όλο τον κόσμο, κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο αν και ευτυχώς για όλους μας, με πολύ καλύτερη αναλογία κατανομής διαθεσίμου. Με την απουσία όμως ογκοχρέωσης, τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει τον καθένα μας να χρησιμοποιεί διαρκώς το σύνολο της παροχής του, με αποτέλεσμα το "γονάτισμα" του internet όσον αφορά ταχύτητα και απόκριση (ping).

Μπορεί αυτό να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον πιτσιρικά που φεύγει για το σχολείο του και αφήνει τον υπολογιστή του να κατεβάζει τις τηλεοπτικές και κινηματογραφικές παραγωγές του τελευταίου μήνα, αλλά δημιουργεί τρομερό πρόβλημα στους υπολοίπους, καθώς και στο σύνολο της υποδομής.

Το να ρίχουμε κατάρες στον ΟΤΕ, στους providers, στη χώρα, στο κατεστημένο και στην κοινωνία, απαιτώντας δίκτυα 1/1, full speed non/ratio εδώ και τώρα, πέρα από άσκοπο είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές για να μην πω βλακώδες.
Φυσικά και θέλουμε καλύτερα δίκτυα, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος που θα χαρακτήριζε την υπάρχουσα υποδομή έστω και επιεικώς αποδεκτή. Σ*ατά είναι.
Το θέμα είναι ότι μέσα σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις καλούμαστε να ζήσουμε όλοι μας, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Θα πρέπει όμως να το κάνουμε σκεπτόμενοι και με μέτρο, αφήνοντας χώρο και στους υπόλοιπους.

Αν ο κάθε "γείτονας" δεν σκέφτεται, αλλά αδιαφορώντας και αγνοώντας πολλές φορές τις συνθήκες κατεβάζει ότι βρει μπροστά του, αυτό δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσει πουθενά παρά μόνο στη μιζέρια της σημερινής "δικτυακής" Ελλάδας. Και θα σε παρακαλούσα, πριν μου αναφέρεις Σουηδία και άλλες χώρες να σου θυμίσω ότι συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς ούτε Σουηδία είμαστε, ούτε Αγγλία, ούτε Αμερική.
Μπορεί κάποιοι να μην αρέσκονται στην πιθανή επιβολή χρονοχρέωσης, λογικότατο. Και εγώ όμως συχαίνομαι να "σέρνομαι" στο internet εξαιτίας από τη μία της άχρηστης τεχνικής υποδομής και των καρτέλ των ISP, και από την άλλη της ανοησίας των χρηστών που αδιαφορώντας για όλους και όλα, καταναλώνουν (παρανομώντας τις περισσότερες φορές) το σύνολο σχεδόν του διαθέσιμου bandwidth.

Και αφού ως γνήσιοι Έλληνες δεν έχουμε καμιάς μορφής μέτρο στην ελευθερία μας, κάποιος θα πρέπει να εκλογικεύσει την κατάσταση για το καλό του συνόλου των χρηστών. Ας μπει λοιπόν κάποιος περιορισμός και ας τιμολογείται ο καθένας μας σύμφωνα με τη χρήση που κάνει. Τι το δικαιώτερο μου λες;

----------


## anon

> Σε όλο τον κόσμο και σε όλους τους πόρους, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του internet, γίνεται overselling. Πωλούν δηλαδή οι προμηθευτές, υπερπολλαπλάσιο του διαθέσιμου, ποντάροντας στην απλή αλλά ρεαλιστική λογική ότι δεν γίνεται ποτέ ταυτόχρονη χρήση από το σύνολο των χρηστών και του συνόλου της παροχής τους.


Nα προσθέσω μόνο ότι αυτό γίνεται για να είναι πιο οικονομική η υπηρεσία. Διαφορετικά, εαν υπήρχε υποχρέωση εγγυημένου bw πχ 1Mbps, τότε αυτό θα είχε κοστος ανάλογο του μισθωμένο σήμερα, δηλαδή πάνω απο 500 ευρω / μήνα για το 1Mbps. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι εταιρίες μπορεί να μην κλέβουν στην "μοιρασια", αλλά αυτό γίνεται γιατί δεν υπάρχει σχετική ρύθμιση, που ίσως θάπρεπε να υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό, αλλά στην τελική αυτο προσδιορίζεται και απο τον ανταγωνισμό. Μικρότερος συντελεστής μοιρασιάς => καλύτερη υπηρεσία => καλύτερο όνομα στην πιάτσα => περισσότεροι πελάτες.

Και για να συνεχίσω επιπροσθέτως στο μήνυμα του SSB, στο Ιντερνετ έχουμε τα GB, στο νερό τα κυβικά, στην ΔΕΗ τις κιλοβατώρες, στον ΟΤΕ (και λοιπούς εναλλακτικούς παρόχους τηλεφωνίας) τα λεπτά ομιλίας και πάει λέγοντας. Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα υπάρχει χρέωση ανάλογη με την κατανάλωση. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, εκεί που υπάρχει πχ τόση μικρή ασυδοσία (ναι καλά το έγραψα, ασυδοσία), υπάρχει ένα πάγιο ανεξαρτήτως όγκου. Πχ εκεί που μένω, το νερό κοστίζει 20 ευρώ το εξάμηνο, ανεξαρτήτως κατανάλωσης (όχι τυπικά, αλλά ουσιαστικά, μιας και δεν μετράνε τα υδρόμετρα). Ομως τελευταία έχουν αρχίσει οι ασυδοσίες και το νερό δεν φτάνει. Και μάντεψε τι γίνεται... Θα μπεί κανονικά πλέον ογκοχρέωση, και το αναλαμβάνει η ΕΥΑΘ.... Και κάθε κατεργάρης στο πάγκο του. Γιατί εγώ με οικογένεια με τρία παιδιά ξοδεύω λιγότερο απο 7 κυβικά μέτρα το μήνα, και ο ο γειτονας μου, που ειναι δυο ενήλικές μόνο, ξοδεύει 25 - 30 κυβ. μέτρα νερό το μήνα!!!! Αν το κάνει αυτό ο ένας στους 100, εντάξει δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Εαν το κάνουν 10, τα πράγματα ζορίζουν, είναι οριακά. Αν το κάνουν 20+ τότε πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο μέτρο, και δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις απο τον τελικο καταναλωτή, να αυτορυθμισθεί, προς χάριν του κοινωνικού συνόλου...

----------


## SSB

> Nα προσθέσω μόνο ότι αυτό γίνεται για να είναι πιο οικονομική η υπηρεσία. Διαφορετικά, εαν υπήρχε υποχρέωση εγγυημένου bw πχ 1Mbps, τότε αυτό θα είχε κοστος ανάλογο του μισθωμένο σήμερα, δηλαδή πάνω απο 500 ευρω / μήνα για το 1Mbps. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι εταιρίες μπορεί να μην κλέβουν στην "μοιρασια", αλλά αυτό γίνεται γιατί δεν υπάρχει σχετική ρύθμιση, που ίσως θάπρεπε να υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό, αλλά στην τελική αυτο προσδιορίζεται και απο τον ανταγωνισμό. Μικρότερος συντελεστής μοιρασιάς => καλύτερη υπηρεσία => καλύτερο όνομα στην πιάτσα => περισσότεροι πελάτες.


Απολύτως σωστές επισημάνσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## geo7

@SSB
Επειδη ξαναλεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια, ξανα και ξανα...
Εγω εδωσα ενα συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα που δουλευει καποιους μηνες (της τελλας) και περιμενω να μου εξηγησετε πως δουλευει.
Ουτε εσυ ουτε ο anon μου το εξηγησατε.
Η τελλας εχει contention ratio 1:1?
Η μηπως επειδη πλεον η ταχυτητα ειναι ικανοποιητικη και ο αλλος δεν χρειαζεται "μεροκαματο" οπως πολυ γλαφυρα καποιος φιλος ανεφερε, δεν συμφοριζεται το δικτυο?

Συνεχιζεις να μου αναφερεις το εξωτερικο και οτι και εκει τα ιδια προβληματα εχουν, αλλα "ξεχνας" επιλεκτικα οτι η ογκοχρεωση, οπου εφαρμοζεται ειναι η εξαιρεση και οχι ο κανονας.

Και τελος, αφου δεν μπορουμε να συννενοηθουμε αλλιως:

Εχεις "μετρησει" ποσοι ειστε αυτοι που θελετε ογκοχρεωση?
Ανοιξατε νημα για να δωθει η δυνατοτητα σε αυτους που το θελουν να το υποστηριξουν..."μετρησατε" ποσοι ειστε?
Εγω μετρησα καμια 10αρια ατομα, εκ των οποιων οι περισσοτεροι ειστε στο target group 35-45 και οι οποιοι μαλλον το θελετε για πιο επαγγελματικους λογους...
Εχω απαντησει στον anon επ'αυτου...
Μπορεις να φανταστεις τι θα γινοτανε αν ανοιγοταν ενα νημα με το αντιθετο θεμα? (ας υποθεσουμε οτι εμπαινε ογκοχρεωση...)

Τα πραγματα περα απο λειτουργειες δικτυων, contention ratio και συστηματα ειναι απλα...
Οταν πηγαινεις σε δημοσια παραλια που ειναι γεματη απο ανωριμα πιτσιρικια που πλατσουριζουν φωνασκωντας, πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενος οτι ενδεχεται να ενοχληθεις σε καποια φαση απο αυτο...
Δεν θα βαλουμε λουρι και φιμωτρο στα πιτσιρικια για να ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ το ενδεχομενο να ενοχληθει ο "θειος"  :Razz:  
(πλακα κανω ε?)
Αν καποιο παιδακι νιωθει πως παραμεγαλωσε και παρασοβαρεψε, και του ειναι δυσαρεστο να κανει το μπανιο του σε παραλια που συχναζει καθε καρυδιας καρυδι, οι λυσεις ειναι δυο.
Παιρνει το καπελακι του, την πετσετουλα του και το κουβαδακι του και παει απεναντι σε ξενοδοχειο με πισινουλα οπου και το ουισκακι του θα πιει και θα χαζεψει και κατω απ' τα γυαλια του και κανα κ@λαρακι απο καμια τουριστρια.. :Razz:  
Τωρα αν δεν του βγαινει να πληρωσει ξενοδοχειο...πρεπει να ειναι προετοιμασμενος να κανει τις απαραιτητες υποχωρησεις στην πλαζ... :Wink:

----------


## avekr

@geo7
Νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμά σου είναι λίγο ατυχές.
Κανείς δεν ενοχλείται αν απλά υπάρχουν παιδάκια στην παραλία που παίζουν και φωνάζουν.
Αν όμως αυτά τα παιδάκια έρθουν και φωνάζουν μες στο αυτί σου, σου πετάνε άμμο και σε κοπανάνε με το φτυαράκι τους, θα πεις στη μάνα τους να τα μαζέψει.
Έτσι και με το θέμα μας. Ας κατεβάζει ο καθένας όσο θέλει, όπως ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω, αρκεί όμως να μη δημιουργείται πρόβλημα στους άλλους.
Τα παραδείγματα που έθεσε ο SSB τα θεωρώ πολύ σωστά, κι ας μην ανήκω στο ηλικιακό group που έθεσες.  :Smile:  

Το να τεθεί ένα όριο download δεν είναι απλό, και το να βρεθεί μια δίκαιη και σωστή λύση δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση εύκολο.
Μην το απορρίπτουμε όμως έτσι απλοϊκά στο όνομα της ελευθερίας στην πληροφορία.

----------


## geo7

@avekr
Οι αλληγοριες δεν βγαινουν παντα 100% σωστες, αλλα νομιζω οτι καταλαβες τι ηθελα να πω.
Το οτι οι περισσοτερες χωρες δεν εχουν ογκοχρεωση ειναι λαθος?
Οι ελληνικοι isp δεν βαζουν ογκοχρεωση γιατι ειναι κοροιδα και τους αρεσει να πετανε στα σκουπιδια τους πορους τους ?
(αν ναι, να τους ενημερωσετε για αυτα που δεν ξερουν, και να βαλουν)
Για την τελλας απαντηση ουτε απο σενα πηρα.

----------


## yiapap

@geo7,SSB
Γιατί δεν βλέπετε ότι δεν είναι όλα άσπρο ή μαύρο;
Δηλαδή ότι από την μια δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει κάποια αντιστοίχιση της τιμολόγησης της υπηρεσίας σε σχέση με την ποιότητά της και από την άλλη δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για caps και ογκοχρεώσεις σε γραμμούλες των 1000Kbps όταν όλος ο (πολιτισμένος) κόσμος-καταναλωτής μετράει τις ταχύτητες με (δεκάδες) Mbps!
Κάπου ανάμεσα είναι η ιδανική λύση  :Wink: 

@geo7
Ναι είναι λάθος. Οι περισσότερες χώρες έχουν (και) ογκοχρεώσεις ή fair-use policies (βλπ. On Telecoms)
Για την Tellas τι να σου απαντήσει κάποιος; Συγκρίνονται αριθμητικά οι χρήστες Zisto με τους χρήστες Conn-X ή OTENET ή Forthnet; Κάτσε να αυξηθούν οιχρήστες και να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. Μην βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για την ποιότητα νεων υπηρεσιών!

----------


## geo7

> @geo7,SSB
> Γιατί δεν βλέπετε ότι δεν είναι όλα άσπρο ή μαύρο;
> Δηλαδή ότι από την μια δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει κάποια αντιστοίχιση της τιμολόγησης της υπηρεσίας σε σχέση με την ποιότητά της και από την άλλη δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για caps και ογκοχρεώσεις σε γραμμούλες των 1000Kbps όταν όλος ο (πολιτισμένος) κόσμος-καταναλωτής μετράει τις ταχύτητες με (δεκάδες) Mbps!
> Κάπου ανάμεσα είναι η ιδανική λύση


Α, σε αυτο με βρισκεις συμφωνο! (και δεν περιμενα οτι θα συμφωνουσαμε yiapap  :Razz:  )
Οταν σε καποια φαση τα pipes "παραπαχαινουν" ειναι λογικο να μπαινουν καποιοι περιοιρισμοι, γιατι στο ενδεχομενο καποιοι να αποφασισουν να στραγγιζουν (αν και δυσκολο...) π.χ μια γραμμη των 50mbps το κοστος γινεται τεραστιο.(Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι απο καποια φαση και μετα μπορει καποιος "φυσιολογικος" ανθρωπος - εστω και ψυχακιας - να κανει utilize τετοιου ειδους γραμμες)

Αλλα να συζηταμε για caps σε γραμμες των 1,2,4,8,10 mbps το βρισκω τουλαχιστον αστειο!  :One thumb up: 





> @geo7
> Ναι είναι λάθος. Οι περισσότερες χώρες έχουν (και) ογκοχρεώσεις ή fair-use policies (βλπ. On Telecoms)
> Για την Tellas τι να σου απαντήσει κάποιος; Συγκρίνονται αριθμητικά οι χρήστες Zisto με τους χρήστες Conn-X ή OTENET ή Forthnet; Κάτσε να αυξηθούν οιχρήστες και να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. Μην βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για την ποιότητα νεων υπηρεσιών!


Αλλο εχουν *(και)*, και αλλο εχουν ογκοχρεωση οπως υποστηριζουν καποιοι.
Kαι εμεις εχουμε (και) την ΟΝ telecoms με τους περιορισμους της.(Αν και δεν ειδα και πολλους να πεταξαν τη σκουφια τους να γινουν πελατες της...)
Για την τελλας νωρις μπορει να ειναι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να τους εχουν βαλει σε contention ratio 1:1
Οποτε το οτι "παχυνε" η γραμμουλα, παιζει το ρολο του.

----------


## yiapap

> Α, σε αυτο με βρισκεις συμφωνο! (και δεν περιμενα οτι θα συμφωνουσαμε yiapap  )
> Οταν σε καποια φαση τα pipes "παραπαχαινουν" ειναι λογικο να μπαινουν καποιοι περιοιρισμοι, γιατι στο ενδεχομενο καποιοι να αποφασισουν να στραγγιζουν (αν και δυσκολο...) π.χ μια γραμμη των 50mbps το κοστος γινεται τεραστιο.(Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι απο καποια φαση και μετα μπορει καποιος "φυσιολογικος" ανθρωπος - εστω και ψυχακιας - να κανει utilize τετοιου ειδους γραμμες)
> 
> Αλλα να συζηταμε για caps σε γραμμες των 1,2,4,8,10 mbps το βρισκω τουλαχιστον αστειο!


Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι πως οτιδήποτε πάνω από 2Mbps σηκωνεί cap/ογκοχρέωση υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες.
Γιατί;
Γιατί η 2Mbps σηκώνει realtime video (με τα σημερινά δεδομένα π.χ. youtube), σηκώνει updates των πάντων, ακόμη και βαριά Updates εντός λεπτών και βέβαια το περιστασιακό κατέβασμα... των διανομών Linux. 
Προσοχή: Δεν πέφτω στη λούμπα του "2Mbps είναι αρκετά για όλους" μιλάω για μια μέση, λογική χρήση ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.

Και δε νομίζω ότι και ο SSB προτείνει την εκ των υστέρων προσθήκη caps. Όπως έχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις μπορούν να προσφερθούν ΝΕΕΣ υπηρεσίες με (λογική) ογκοχρέωση και μειωμένες τιμές για τους πελάτες που δεν θέλουν να κατεβάσουν τον Βόσπορο. Απλό είναι  :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι πως οτιδήποτε πάνω από 2Mbps σηκωνεί cap/ογκοχρέωση υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες.
> Γιατί;
> Γιατί η 2Mbps σηκώνει realtime video (με τα σημερινά δεδομένα π.χ. youtube), σηκώνει updates των πάντων, ακόμη και βαριά Updates εντός λεπτών και βέβαια το περιστασιακό κατέβασμα... των διανομών Linux. 
> Προσοχή: Δεν πέφτω στη λούμπα του "2Mbps είναι αρκετά για όλους" μιλάω για μια μέση, λογική χρήση ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
> 
> Και δε νομίζω ότι και ο SSB προτείνει την εκ των υστέρων προσθήκη caps. Όπως έχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις μπορούν να προσφερθούν ΝΕΕΣ υπηρεσίες με (λογική) ογκοχρέωση και μειωμένες τιμές για τους πελάτες που δεν θέλουν να κατεβάσουν τον Βόσπορο. Απλό είναι


Μα η φασαρια yiapap δεν γινεται για ΝΕΕΣ υπηρεσιες με (λογική) ογκοχρέωση και μειωμενη τιμολογηση!
Εγω καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να μπει cap ή ογκοχρεωση γενικα.
Οχι να προστεθουν και νεα πακετα  :Wink:  
Αυτο το προτεινες ΕΣΥ!
Οι υπολοιποι προτεινουν κατι αλλο...αν καταλαβα λαθος, παω πασο!  :Whistle:  
Πακετα με ογκοχρεωση προσφερονται ηδη αλλα με αστειο οριο 2-3γιγα(απο Φορθνετ π.χ)
Αν εννοειτε να μπει ενα λογικοτερο οριο σε τετοιου ειδους πακετο, και να μειωθει και η τιμη του ωστε να συμφερει να το προτιμησει καποιος...συμφωνουμε  :One thumb up:  
Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι οι υπολοιποι εννοουν αυτο...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Οι περισσότερες χώρες έχουν (και) ογκοχρεώσεις ή *fair-use policies*


 :One thumb up: 
για την ολλανδια που μπορω να μιλησω ως πρωην χρηστης το επιβεβαιωνω :
το fair use ειναι κανονας εδω και χρονια (σχεδον με την εμφανιση του dsl) και συμβαινει και στο ιντερνετ μεσω τηλεφωνικης γραμμης αλλα και μεσα απο το cable  (στην ολλανδια η τηλεοραση  ειναι  κατα 99% καλωδιακη και μεσω αυτης προσφερεται ιντερνετ ακομα και σε σπιτια που δεν εχουν pc, μεσω της κανονικης τηλεορασης)

Βεβαιως εκει δεν υπαρχει διαφημιση οπου ακομα και τα σκυλακια κατεβαζαν ολο το σαββατοκυριακο ταινιες (βλεπε διαφημιση γερμανος περι Αdsl) 
 :Wink:

----------


## geo7

@wi fi thief

Τι ειδους χοντρογραμμουλες εχουν στην ολλανδια ειναι το ζητημα ομως...
Εγω σε π2π (666 the number of the beast!  :Razz:  ) που τους πετυχαινω, εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχουν απο τις πιο "δυνατες" γραμμες!

----------


## wi fi thief

αυτο συνεβαινε και οταν πρωτοεμφανιστηκε το dsl στα 256Κb στα τελη του '98 (οπου και υπηρχε σοβαροτατος λογος να το κανουνε οπως καταλαβαινεις)


Off Topic



Αλλα παιδια να μην συγκρινουμε ανομοια πραγματα.
Στην ολλανδια (και στις περισσοτερες χωρες της γειτονιας της) πονταρουνε χιλιομετρα οπτικης μεσα σε ωρες για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν σκαβουνε για το παραμικρο (εχουνε ετοιμους αγωγους και περνανε μεσα απο εκει οτι καλωδιο θελεις...)
Χωρια του οτι το εδαφος το σκαβεις με τα νυχια αμα γουσταρεις και ουτε αντισεισμικες μελετες χρειαζονται ουτε τπτ.
Στην ελλαδα ειμαστε ολοι πανω στο μαρμαρο στο κατσαβραχο και στα αρχαια.
Χωρια που για να σκαψει καποιος για οτιδηποτε δεν ρωταει αν θα πρεπει να αφησει χωρο και για μελλοντικες εφαρμογες.
Απεναντι απο το σπιτι μου στα 3καλα αυτη την στιγμη κτιζεται μεγαλο δημοσιο κτηριο.
Ξερετε ποσες φορες εχουνε ξεκοιλιασει το πεζοδρομιο?
Καθε βδομαδουλα αλλος εργολαβος με πιο θορυβωδες κομπρεσερ...
Ολα αυτα θα τα πληρωσω εγω στα παγια του καθε ΟΤΕ, στα δημοτικα τελη και στην ΔΕΗ.
Αλλος σημαντικος παραγοντας για την ανωτεροτητα της ολλανδιας σε πολλους τομεις ειναι οτι *δεν ζει η μιση χωρα σε μια πολη*, οπως εδω...
	


*Αι εμ* δι οφτοπικ κινγκ... :Razz:

----------


## SSB

> Εγω σε π2π (666 the number of the beast!  ) που τους πετυχαινω, εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχουν απο τις πιο "δυνατες" γραμμες!


Αυτή είναι η διαφορά του να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα κατά τόπους προβλήματα ή πλεονεκτήματα μέσω p2p ή από ίδια πείρα ζώντας εκεί. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι μάλλον δεν τα ξέρεις και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα φίλτατε geo7.

Το πρόβλημα πάντως δεν λύνεται συγκρίνοντας την Ελλάδα με άλλες χώρες. Όλοι μας ξέρουμε τι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται και τι τελικά γίνεται στη χώρα αυτή. Το θέμα είναι αν τελικά θα μας άρεσε και σε ποιούς αν όλα γινόταν και εδώ όπως σε κάποιες τουλάχιστον από τις άλλες χώρες.

Όσον αφορά το cap, με αφήνει αδιάφορο το αν θα μπει σε υπάρχουσες ή νέες υπηρεσίες. Η ταπεινή μου άποψη την οποία και υποστηρίζω, είναι ότι θα πρέπει κάτι να γίνει, γιατί όλοι όσοι γνωρίζουν από δίκτυα καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά ότι όσο bandwidth και να δώσουν οι ISP, με ταυτόχρονη αύξηση του αριθμού των χρηστών "εικοσιτετραώρου κατεβάσματος", το πρόβλημα θα παραμένει ως έχει. Οι παλαιότεροι (στο adsl) το έχουμε νομίζω γευτεί, αρχίζοντας από το πιλοτικό, τα πρώτα βήματα με τις 384 μέχρι και σήμερα.
Αυξήθηκε μεν το bandwidth, αλλά πολλοί από εμάς συνεχίζουμε να κατεβάζουμε τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας με τις παλαιές ταχύτητες, ώρες - ώρες μάλιστα ακόμα χειρότερα. Άρα αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.

Για να μιλω προσωπικά, θα ήμουν ο πρώτος που θα έτρεχε σε capped πρόγραμμα, αν για παράδειγμα μου εξασφαλιζόταν καλύτερο ratio. Από εκεί και μετά ειλικρινά θα μου ήταν αδιάφορο το αν κάποιοι (οι περισσότεροι ?) θα συνέχιζαν να κατεβάζουν την παγκόσμια κινηματογραφία και δισκογραφία επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσης. Οπότε μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον yiapap, στα περί νέων υπηρεσιών.

Περεπιπτόντως, το ηλικιακό group δεν έχει καμιά σχέση φίλε geo με τις όποιες απόψεις μας. Προσωπικά, θεωρούσα και θεωρώ ανοησία το άσκοπο κατέβασμα και συλλογή, άχρηστων πολλές φορές αρχείων και εφαρμογών. Τι ίδιο πίστευα όταν ήμουν 20 το ίδιο πιστεύω και τώρα που ...γέρασα. Αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη για την οποία πολύ καλά κάνεις και αδιαφορείς.

Άλλο πράγμα είναι όμως οι απόψεις, τα καυγαδάκια στα forums και οι άλλες γραφικότητες και άλλο η κατανόηση μιας υπάρχουσας και τεκμηριωμένης κατάστασης η οποία κακά τα ψέματα δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν μας, ασχέτως απόψεων και ηλικιών.

Φιλικά  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Μα η φασαρια yiapap δεν γινεται για ΝΕΕΣ υπηρεσιες με (λογική) ογκοχρέωση και μειωμενη τιμολογηση!
> Εγω καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να μπει cap ή ογκοχρεωση γενικα.
> Οχι να προστεθουν και νεα πακετα  
> Αυτο το προτεινες ΕΣΥ!
> Οι υπολοιποι προτεινουν κατι αλλο...αν καταλαβα λαθος, παω πασο!  
> Πακετα με ογκοχρεωση προσφερονται ηδη αλλα με αστειο οριο 2-3γιγα(απο Φορθνετ π.χ)
> Αν εννοειτε να μπει ενα λογικοτερο οριο σε τετοιου ειδους πακετο, και να μειωθει και η τιμη του ωστε να συμφερει να το προτιμησει καποιος...συμφωνουμε  
> Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι οι υπολοιποι εννοουν αυτο...


Δεν κατάλαβες καλά τότε.
Και μάλιστα σε προηγούμενο post έγραψα και γιατί είναι από πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να ξυπνήσουν μια μέρα οι Πάροχοι και να αρχίσουν να πουλάνε ΜΟΝΟ capped συνδέσεις όταν υπάρχει τέτοιος ανταγωνισμός.
Επί τροχάδιν...
1. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να εφαρμόσουν ΟΛΟΙ νέες πολιτικές ταυτόχρονα (βλέπε "εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές")
2. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να το εφαρμόσουν σε υπάρχοντα πακέτα
3. Είναι πολύ δύκολο να το εφαρμόσει ένας πάροχος σε υπάρχουσες υπηρεσίες γιατί θα μείνει με τον ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πελάτη.

Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να προστεθούν υπηρεσίες premium, capped, capped+premium, uncapped(<-σημερινές) και να επιλέξει ο καθένας τι θέλει. Και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οι περιορισμένες υπηρεσίες να είναι φθηνότερες των σημερινών.
"Μικρο"προβληματάκι στα παραπάνω είναι ότι δεν έχει νόημα να έχει cap ο Πάροχος όταν η συμφόρηση είναι στο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## geo7

@SSB
Δεν μου αρεσει ο επιλεκτικος τροπος με τον οποιο διαλεγεις να βαζεις quotes απο απαντησεις μου.
Εχω κανει 2 ολοκληρα ποστ που ειχαν αποδεκτη ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ εσενα (κανοντας και συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις) και δεν βρηκες τιποτα απο εκει να το κανεις quote και να το απαντησεις.
Αντιθετως εκανες quote απαντηση μου στον wifi (κι αυτη οχι ολοκληρη...κατι λειπει  :Wink:   ) που ειχε χιουμοριστικο χαρακτηρα και το αναλογο smilie, ωστε να χρησιμοποιησεις την ηλικια μου και τις "δραστηριοτητες" μου για να αποδυναμωσεις(?) την αξια του λογου μου.
Αυτο μου αρκει. :Wink:  
Φιλικα  :Smile:  

@Υiapap
Δυστυχως δεν καταλαβα λαθος.
Αυτα τα εγραψες εσυ!
Αν ριξεις μια ματια στο ποστ του SSB (24ωρο κατεβασμα...)απο πανω θα το καταλαβεις.
Εγω παντως θα προσπαθησω να αποσυρθω απ το συγκεκριμενο νημα, μια και καποιοι θελουν να συνεχισουν να δαιμονοποιουν καποια πραγματα.
Ουτως ή αλλως το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο μου αλλα των "ανοητων" isp.
Ας απευθυνθουν εκει.

----------


## geo7

> αυτο συνεβαινε και οταν πρωτοεμφανιστηκε το dsl στα 256Κb στα τελη του '98 (οπου και υπηρχε σοβαροτατος λογος να το κανουνε οπως καταλαβαινεις)


Eμ, η γραμμη των 256κβιτ για τις αναγκες του 1998, χοντρογραμμη ηταν!
Να σου θυμισω οτι η πλειοψηφια στην ελλαδα 10 περιπου χρονια αργοτερα εχει γραμμες των 768 & 1024κβιτ?
Οι αναγκες ομως απο το 98 εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα  :Smile: 

Σε 10 χρονια απο τωρα πιθανοτατα θα ειναι καθεστως γραμμες αρκετων γιγαμπιτ!
Καλα...οχι στην ελλαδα...μη λεμε και μ@λ@κιες... :Razz:

----------


## SSB

> Δεν μου αρεσει ο επιλεκτικος τροπος με τον οποιο διαλεγεις να βαζεις quotes απο απαντησεις μου.


Με το συμπάθιο αλλά σκοτίστηκα με το αν σου αρέσει (πάντα φιλικά).
Νομίζω ότι μέσα στα πλαίσια του topic και παραμένωντας στο θέμα περί "αλόγιστης χρήσης του internet" σου απάντησα σε ότι αναφέρθηκες προηγουμένως. Αν πάλι ξέχασα κάτι, σου ζητώ συγνώμη για την παράλειψη, να μου το θυμίσεις και να είσαι βέβαιος ότι θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## Stardusted

Ρε φτανει πια μην κατεβαζετε αλλες τσοντες. Δεν ειναι οτι πιταρετε τα dslams, δεν βρισκουμε να αγορασουμε και σκληρους δισκους. 

Εγω προτεινω πακετο τσοντοχρεωσης. Ο καθε ενας θα μπορει να κατεβασει εναν ορισμενο αριθμο τσοντων ανα μηνα, τον οποιο οταν ξεπερνα θα χρεωνετε με το κεφαλι... μπαρδον, με την ταινια.

Στο σουδαν που εμενα για χρονια εχουν πακετα τσοντοχρεωσης απο το 60. Αντε, ποιος θα ανεβασει σχετικο petition ?

ΕΝΤΙΤ : Παντως, εχω πληροφοριες πως εαν δεν ειχαμε adsl στην ελλαδα ο μεγαλυτερος σκληρος δισκος θα ηταν σημερα 80gbs.

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε φτανει πια μην κατεβαζετε αλλες τσοντες. Δεν ειναι οτι πιταρετε τα dslams, δεν βρισκουμε να αγορασουμε και σκληρους δισκους. 
> 
> Εγω προτεινω πακετο τσοντοχρεωσης. Ο καθε ενας θα μπορει να κατεβασει εναν ορισμενο αριθμο τσοντων ανα μηνα, τον οποιο οταν ξεπερνα θα χρεωνετε με το κεφαλι... μπαρδον, με την ταινια.
> 
> Στο σουδαν που εμενα για χρονια εχουν πακετα τσοντοχρεωσης απο το 60. Αντε, ποιος θα ανεβασει σχετικο petition ?


 :ROFL:   :Respekt:  




> ΕΝΤΙΤ : Παντως, εχω πληροφοριες πως εαν δεν ειχαμε adsl στην ελλαδα ο μεγαλυτερος σκληρος δισκος θα ηταν σημερα 80gbs.


Δηλαδή θα άντεχαν αυτοί οι δίσκοι 80GB για... ένα second ε; Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Έτσι κι αλλιώς τόσα και τόσα GB πετιώνται στον κάλαθο κάθε μέρα!  :Laughing:

----------


## geo7

> Με το συμπάθιο αλλά σκοτίστηκα με το αν σου αρέσει (πάντα φιλικά).
> Νομίζω ότι μέσα στα πλαίσια του topic και παραμένωντας στο θέμα περί "αλόγιστης χρήσης του internet" σου απάντησα σε ότι αναφέρθηκες προηγουμένως. Αν πάλι ξέχασα κάτι, σου ζητώ συγνώμη για την παράλειψη, να μου το θυμίσεις και να είσαι βέβαιος ότι θα σου απαντήσω.


Τα ποστ ειναι μια σελιδα πισω...δεν χρειαζεται να σου θυμισω τιποτα, εκει βρισκονται ακομα.
Αν νομιζεις οτι απαντησες σε ολα, ειμαστε οκ  :Wink:  





> Ρε φτανει πια μην κατεβαζετε αλλες τσοντες. Δεν ειναι οτι πιταρετε τα dslams, δεν βρισκουμε να αγορασουμε και σκληρους δισκους. 
> 
> Εγω προτεινω πακετο τσοντοχρεωσης. Ο καθε ενας θα μπορει να κατεβασει εναν ορισμενο αριθμο τσοντων ανα μηνα, τον οποιο οταν ξεπερνα θα χρεωνετε με το κεφαλι... μπαρδον, με την ταινια.
> 
> Στο σουδαν που εμενα για χρονια εχουν πακετα τσοντοχρεωσης απο το 60. Αντε, ποιος θα ανεβασει σχετικο petition ?


Μαλιστα...μαλιστα...αλλο κλασικο "επιχειρημα"...
Τι κατεβαζουν? μα τσοντες φυσικα...
Ειπαμε παιδια...συνταξτε επιστολη με τα παραπονα σας και στειλτε τη στους παροχους.
Μην προσπαθειτε να μας βγαλατε ντε και καλα ειτε "αυνανες" ειτε κοινωνικα αναλγητους...
Απλα διαμαρτυρηθειτε εκει που πρεπει.
Στο δημαρχο.
Ενιοτε επισης το να μην προσπαθειτε να κανετε επαγγελματικες δουλειες με τα "ψεμματα"...βοηθαει...
Αφου σε καποιους τους αρεσει να βαζουν διαφορα "tags" το λεω...

Αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο μου ποστ εδω.
Ελπιζω οτι θα τα καταφερω και δεν θα ξαναποσταρω.
Κλαφτειτε με την ησυχια σας... :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Ελπιζω οτι θα τα καταφερω και δεν θα ξαναποσταρω.


Χλωμό έως κίτρινο του λεμονιού  :Razz:

----------


## nanas

> Ρε φτανει πια μην κατεβαζετε αλλες τσοντες. Δεν ειναι οτι πιταρετε τα dslams, δεν βρισκουμε να αγορασουμε και σκληρους δισκους.


πολύ καλόοοοοοοοοοοοο.

να σας πω για δείτε λίγο στο φορουμ της οτενετ. άρχιζει και τους κόβει τους τορενταδες.... :Clap:

----------


## yiapap

Aφιερωμένο στον geo7:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97327

----------


## Manvol

> Aφιερωμένο στον geo7:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97327


Πειράζει που δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχει το παρόν thread με αυτό του link;  :Embarassed:

----------


## nmavro73

Συγνώμη δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι ένας χρήστης που κατά κανόνα παίζει Online.Κατεβάζω p2p όταν με το καλό έρθει κάτι που θέλω οπωςδήποτε, κοινώς μπορεί να περάσουν και μήνες για να κατεβάσω. Παρόλα αυτά συνδέω στην ίδια γραμμή το φορητό της εταιρίας που κατεβάζει updates στοιχείων μιας βάσης σχεδόν καθημερινα. Και δεν ειναι πάντα λιγα, μπορεί να έρθει και πολύ πράγμα. Πρέπει να έχω ογκοχρέωση επειδή κάνω τη δουλειά μου δηλαδή;

----------


## Quadcore

Αχ ρε παλικάρια μου….

Δεν είδα ποτέ στην Ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας η επιβολή ποινών με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να μείωσε κάτι (μιλάω και για την επιβολή χρεώσεων). Αντίθετα μάλιστα επιδείνωσε το γεγονός….

Εμείς συγκρίνουμε το νετ με την ΕΥΔΑΠ, την ΔΕΗ πράγμα που εξηγήθηκε νωρίτερα από άλλους γιατί δεν πρέπει να γίνεται. Το νεράκι φιλαράκια είναι συστατικό της ζωής και πολυτιμότατο αγαθό χωρίς αυτό γιοκ…..

Σε μία υπολογιστικά αναλφάβητη χώρα που εκτός από επιθέσεις του τύπου (παραθυρικού και μη) που δέχεται κοιτάμε να κάνουμε το νετ προνόμιο των ΛΙΓΟΝ. Το νετ παλικάρια μου είναι ιδεολογία δεν χωράει χρεώσεις μην κάνετε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχυρό σαν τα κράτη μας!!! Μην το περιορίζετε…. Αφήστε το να είναι ελεύθερο όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται… Μακάρι να ήταν δωρεάν!!!

Ποίος σας εγγυάται ότι η επιβολή ογκο-χρέωσης θα κάνει τα πράγματα καλλίτερα? Αυτός που αντέχει οικονομικά θα συνεχίσει… Αυτός που δεν αντέχει θα υποχωρήσει χάνοντας το τρενάκι της πληροφορικής (τώρα τρέχουμε από πίσω του) και του στερούμαι το δικαίωμα του νετ της ελεύθερης πληροφόρησης, ψυχαγωγίας, μόρφωσης. Τα μισθά σας είναι τόσο καλά?

Η αλόγιστη χρήση που για σας είναι παράλογη έχει φέρει επανάσταση σε κοινωνίες δυτικές και προηγμένες…. Πχ… Η μουσικό-βιομηχανίες δεν θα είχαν λόγο να σταματήσουν να σας κλέβουν υπερχρεώνοντας τα CDακια κατωτέρας μουσικής ποιότητας! (με 3 και 4 τραγούδια) Το MP3 και το νετ τους έβαλαν να σκεφτούν…. Φτάσανε να πουλάνε cents το τραγούδι… Αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν υπήρχε η αλόγιστη, για σας, αυτή χρήση θα υπήρχε η σημερινή επιλογή? Γιατί να πληρώνω 1 CD μόνο για 1 τραγούδι?

Το DSL είναι FREE. Όπως σέρνεσαι εσύ σέρνεται και ο τορεντάκιας! Σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί αλλά τουλάχιστον το κάνουμε ελεύθεροι! Άμα θες ποιότητα έλα μαζί μας να πιέσουμε για καλλίτερες γραμμές και DSLAM, αν πάλι θές υπάρχουν λύσεις εγγυημένης ταχύτητας…  Μην ζητάς το ελεύθερο να το κάνουμε όπως ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ εσένα. ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ Η ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ!!!!

Όταν άνοιξε αυτό το Forumaki έβλεπα νέους να μιλάνε εναντίον της όποιας τέτοιας τεχνικής… (ναι παρακολουθώ τα εδώ, εδώ και χρόνια μπορώ να το αποδείξω) Τι τα θες τα 2Mbit? Εσύ δεν κατεβάζεις? Ένα distro Linux είναι μεγάλο, πρέπει να το πληρώσω κατ’ εσένα δηλαδή? Να κάνω πλούσιο ISP και παροχό για πιο ακριβώς λόγο? Για τις χάλια υπηρεσίες?

Εγώ ασχολούμαι με φωτογραφία (αστρονομική και μη) τα μεγέθη μεγάλα… είναι το χόμπι μου… πολλά τα MB και τα GB το μήνα… Πρέπει να πληρώσω και άλλο την αμαρτία αυτή? Για να παίρνεις εσύ το email από την Θεία Ευτέρπη ποιο γρήγορα?

Και σε μένα σέρνεται δεν παραπονιέμαι όμως, Ξέρω, Γνωρίζω πως ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα εδώ. 

Παλικάρι μου…

Ασε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχειρό μου!... Μην το πειράζεις… Νίωσε και εσύ την χαρά να μοιράζεσαι και τα καλά…  αλλά και τα άσχημα… ΕΙΝΑΙ FREE!

Let it BE!  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Αχ ρε παλικάρια μου….
> 
> Δεν είδα ποτέ στην Ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας η επιβολή ποινών με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να μείωσε κάτι (μιλάω και για την επιβολή χρεώσεων). Αντίθετα μάλιστα επιδείνωσε το γεγονός….
> 
> Εμείς συγκρίνουμε το νετ με την ΕΥΔΑΠ, την ΔΕΗ πράγμα που εξηγήθηκε νωρίτερα από άλλους γιατί δεν πρέπει να γίνεται. Το νεράκι φιλαράκια είναι συστατικό της ζωής και πολυτιμότατο αγαθό χωρίς αυτό γιοκ…..
> 
> Σε μία υπολογιστικά αναλφάβητη χώρα που εκτός από επιθέσεις του τύπου (παραθυρικού και μη) που δέχεται κοιτάμε να κάνουμε το νετ προνόμιο των ΛΙΓΟΝ. Το νετ παλικάρια μου είναι ιδεολογία δεν χωράει χρεώσεις μην κάνετε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχυρό σαν τα κράτη μας!!! Μην το περιορίζετε…. Αφήστε το να είναι ελεύθερο όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται… Μακάρι να ήταν δωρεάν!!!
> 
> Ποίος σας εγγυάται ότι η επιβολή ογκο-χρέωσης θα κάνει τα πράγματα καλλίτερα? Αυτός που αντέχει οικονομικά θα συνεχίσει… Αυτός που δεν αντέχει θα υποχωρήσει χάνοντας το τρενάκι της πληροφορικής (τώρα τρέχουμε από πίσω του) και του στερούμαι το δικαίωμα του νετ της ελεύθερης πληροφόρησης, ψυχαγωγίας, μόρφωσης. Τα μισθά σας είναι τόσο καλά?
> ...


Συγνώμη,  ενα λάθος,  στην Ελλάδα (και σε μεσογείακες χώρες δεν πιάνουν οι ποινές, ίσως γιατί τις κάνουν επιλέχτικα) 

Με τι θα συγκρίνεις το ΝΕΤ;  αν δεν είναι σαν το νερό (πηγή ζώης)  τότε δεν μας πείραζει αν δεν είναι αφθονό,  αν είναι τότε σαν την ΕΥΔΑΠ  θα πρέπει να υπάρχει όριο (λογικό) 

το ΝΕΤ πρόνομίο των λίγων;    απο που και ως που;
ΥΓ προνόμιο δεν είναι το να έχω την τελευταία ταινία πριν το Σινεμά,  το Ιντερνετ  ποτε δεν ξεκίνησε έτσι,  αν κάποιοι κάνουν ζημιά σε αυτό αυτοί είναι άλλοι και όχι αυτοι που το θέλουν για αυτό που ξεκίνησε  (δωρεάν πληροφόρηση εφόσον η πληροφορία ήταν δωρεάν)

Σε πειράζει το cd   με την μουσική;  μην το πάρεις πότε σου μην το ακούσεις ποτέ σου, 
Ημάρτον δηλαδή

Μου αρέσει που το παίζεται και υποστηριχτές του Ιντερνετ

----------


## karavagos

> Το νετ παλικάρια μου είναι ιδεολογία δεν χωράει χρεώσεις μην κάνετε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχυρό σαν τα κράτη μας!!! Μην το περιορίζετε…. Αφήστε το να είναι ελεύθερο όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται… Μακάρι να ήταν δωρεάν!!!
> ....
> Το DSL είναι FREE. Όπως σέρνεσαι εσύ σέρνεται και ο τορεντάκιας! Σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί αλλά τουλάχιστον το κάνουμε ελεύθεροι! Άμα θες ποιότητα έλα μαζί μας να πιέσουμε για καλλίτερες γραμμές και DSLAM, αν πάλι θές υπάρχουν λύσεις εγγυημένης ταχύτητας…  Μην ζητάς το ελεύθερο να το κάνουμε όπως ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ εσένα. ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ Η ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ!!!!
> ....
> Παλικάρι μου…
> 
> Ασε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχειρό μου!... Μην το πειράζεις… Νίωσε και εσύ την χαρά να μοιράζεσαι και τα καλά…  αλλά και τα άσχημα… ΕΙΝΑΙ FREE!
> 
> Let it BE!


To internet σαν ιδέα -πρέπει να- είναι free, το bandwidth σαν υλικό δεν -μπορεί να- είναι.

----------


## wi fi thief

> το ΝΕΤ πρόνομίο των λίγων;    απο που και ως που;
> ΥΓ προνόμιο δεν είναι το να έχω την τελευταία ταινία πριν το Σινεμά,  το Ιντερνετ  ποτε δεν ξεκίνησε έτσι,  αν κάποιοι κάνουν ζημιά σε αυτό αυτοί είναι άλλοι και όχι αυτοι που το θέλουν για αυτό που ξεκίνησε  (*δωρεάν πληροφόρηση εφόσον η πληροφορία ήταν δωρεάν*)
> 
> Σε πειράζει το cd   με την μουσική;  μην το πάρεις πότε σου μην το ακούσεις ποτέ σου,


 :Worthy: 
το πληρωμενο πειραζει.
Το κλεμμενο, το κατεβαζω κι αν δεν μ' αρεσει το πεταω.
Εγω ειμαι ο μαγκας, ο μουσικοφιλος που τα εχω ολα τζαμπα με δυο κλικ και οχι εσυ κοροιδο που αγοραζεις νομιμα μουσικη ή λογισμικο πληρωνοντας τους παμπλουτους δημιουργους τους που εχουν την απαιτηση να ζησουνε οικογενειες με το μικροφωνο και το ποντικι!!!
Να πιασουν το πηλοφορι ολοι τους για να δουμε πως βγαινει ο επιουσιος!!!
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Quadcore

> Συγνώμη,  ενα λάθος,  στην Ελλάδα (και σε μεσογείακες χώρες δεν πιάνουν οι ποινές, ίσως γιατί τις κάνουν επιλέχτικα)


Ναι αυτό είναι μια αλήθεια, αλλά το cap, limit ή ότι άλλο δεν έχει άλλες διεξόδους….




> Με τι θα συγκρίνεις το ΝΕΤ;  αν δεν είναι σαν το νερό (πηγή ζώης)  τότε δεν μας πείραζει αν δεν είναι αφθονό,  αν είναι τότε σαν την ΕΥΔΑΠ  θα πρέπει να υπάρχει όριο (λογικό)


Με έχασες….




> το ΝΕΤ πρόνομίο των λίγων;    απο που και ως που;


Μιας και είσαι και εδώ καιρό και Amdin έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις πότε εξαπλώθηκε το νετ στην Ελλάδα. Χρεωσέτο και αλλό με τις τεχνικές που θέλετε να δούμε αν θα υπάρχει μείωση… 




> ΥΓ προνόμιο δεν είναι το να έχω την τελευταία ταινία πριν το Σινεμά,  το Ιντερνετ  ποτε δεν ξεκίνησε έτσι,  αν κάποιοι κάνουν ζημιά σε αυτό αυτοί είναι άλλοι και όχι αυτοι που το θέλουν για αυτό που ξεκίνησε  (δωρεάν πληροφόρηση εφόσον η πληροφορία ήταν δωρεάν)


Ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι χάνουν εκατομμύρια οι δισεκατομμυριούχες παραγωγικές εταιρίες… Αν σε κάποιον αρέσει κάτι θα το αγοράσει…. Θα το δει θα το ακούσει πληρώνοντας το… Δεν είδα να πτωχεύουν εταιρίες από αυτή τη χρήση… Αντίθετα και θέσεις εργασίας άνοιξαν και εναλλακτικοί τρόποι εμπορίου δημιουργήθηκαν… Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ενός κακού μύρια καλά έπονται. Τον μόνον που ενόχλησε ήταν το surfing σας….




> Σε πειράζει το cd   με την μουσική;  μην το πάρεις πότε σου μην το ακούσεις ποτέ σου, 
> Ημάρτον δηλαδή


Για να σου ανταπαντίσω… Σε πειράζει το αργό νετ? Μην το πάρεις ποτέ….

Ημάρτον δηλαδή

Αλλά θα πω και κάτι ακόμα… Εμένα μου έδωσε επιλογή της αγοράς ενός κομματιού! Είναι κακό αυτό κατά την γνώμη σου? Εσένα δηλαδή η μουσική σου παιδεία σε κάνει και αγαπάς όλα τα κομμάτια από ένα CD? Σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός να γλιτώσεις 10 και 20 Euro αγοράζοντας ένα κομμάτι μόνο? 




> Μου αρέσει που το παίζεται και υποστηριχτές του Ιντερνετ


Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου… Δεν με ξέρεις, δεν ξέρεις ποιος είμαι ή τι αντιπροσωπεύω…  Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν μην με κρίνεις έτσι….

----------


## sdikr

> Για να σου ανταπαντίσω… Σε πειράζει το αργό νετ? Μην το πάρεις ποτέ….
> 
> Ημάρτον δηλαδή
> 
> Αλλά θα πω και κάτι ακόμα… Εμένα μου έδωσε επιλογή της αγοράς ενός κομματιού! Είναι κακό αυτό κατά την γνώμη σου? Εσένα δηλαδή η μουσική σου παιδεία σε κάνει και αγαπάς όλα τα κομμάτια από ένα CD? Σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός να γλιτώσεις 10 και 20 Euro αγοράζοντας ένα κομμάτι μόνο? 
> 
> 
> 
> Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου… Δεν με ξέρεις, δεν ξέρεις ποιος είμαι ή τι αντιπροσωπεύω…  Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν μην με κρίνεις έτσι….


Να στο πώ απλά,  το Internet  δεν ξεκίνησε να γίνει ο carier  τον παρανόμων  ενεργειών
Οπότε ας κόψουν τα παράνομα  και ας συνέχισουμε πάω στοίχημα οτι μετά δεν θα είναι αργό




> Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου… Δεν με ξέρεις, δεν ξέρεις ποιος είμαι ή τι αντιπροσωπεύω…  Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν μην με κρίνεις έτσι….


Σιγούρα δεν ξέρω ποιος είσαι, αλλά  και εσύ κρίνεις τους άλλους με τον ίδιο τρόπο

Αλλώστε μου κάνεις συγκρίση με το Ιντερνετ οταν ξεκίνησε,  ήμουν και εγώ εκει

----------


## Quadcore

> To internet σαν ιδέα -πρέπει να- είναι free, το bandwidth σαν υλικό δεν -μπορεί να- είναι.


Μου ζήτησαν χχχ Euro για 2Mbit και τα πληρώνω... Πρεπεί να πληρώσω και αλλό? Αν ναι τότε γιατί πληρώνω τα 2Mbit? Τι είναι τα 2Mbit αν δεν είναι bandwidth? μαρούλια? και τώρα λέει ότι πρέπει να πληρώσω και άλλο? 

Πόσα GB κατά την γνώμη σου πρέπει να είναι το Limit? (το μήνα)

----------


## wi fi thief

> Πόσα GB κατά την γνώμη σου πρέπει να είναι το Limit? (το μήνα)


Νομιμη χρηση : Νο λιμιτς
Παρανομη χρηση : Ουτε ενα ΜΒ

απλα πραγματα.

----------


## Quadcore

> Να στο πώ απλά,  το Internet  δεν ξεκίνησε να γίνει ο carier  τον παρανόμων  ενεργειών


Αν νομίζεις ότι θα πατάξεις την παρανομία με Limit είμαι μαζί σου 101% (δεν υπάρχει μαθηματικά τέτοιο νούμερο αλλά εγώ το βάζω για να δεις πόσο συμφωνώ!)




> Σιγούρα δεν ξέρω ποιος είσαι, αλλά  και εσύ κρίνεις τους άλλους με τον ίδιο τρόπο


Ποίον έκρινα για  να ζητήσω συγνώμη!?!?! Απλός τις ιδέες μου έγραψα μιλώντας σε 3ο πρόσωπο…




> Αλλώστε μου κάνεις συγκρίση με το Ιντερνετ οταν ξεκίνησε,  ήμουν και εγώ εκει


Σίγουρα όχι στην ακαδημαϊκή μορφή του… Εγώ όμως ήμουν και εκεί! (έστω μέσω πανεπιστήμιων)

----------


## Quadcore

> Νομιμη χρηση : Νο λιμιτς
> Παρανομη χρηση : Ουτε ενα ΜΒ
> 
> απλα πραγματα.


Καλό… μέσα και εγω… και πως γίνεται αυτό? (με σεβασμό στο προσωπικό απόρρητο) 
Ιδιαίτερα με τα 2-3-4 ζιπ  5 passwords και encryption τον αρχείων?
Χμμμ λογική…Εαν είναι μεγάλο… είναι παράνομο?

----------


## wi fi thief

κατ΄αρχην με περιορισμο και στην συνεχεια με απαγορευση διακινησης αρχειων με προστατευομενα πνευματικα δικαιωματα απο p2p-torrents.  :Wink: 
Και τι θα πει προσωπικο απορρητο?
Αν εμενα με τσακωσει η ms να την κλεβω και μαλιστα να προοθω και τα κλοπιμαια με σκοπο το δικο μου κερδος γιατι να με προστατευει το απορρητο?

----------


## Quadcore

> κατ΄αρχην με περιορισμο και στην συνεχεια με απαγορευση διακινησης αρχειων με προστατευομενα πνευματικα δικαιωματα απο p2p-torrents. 
> Και τι θα πει προσωπικο απορρητο?
> Αν εμενα με τσακωσει η ms να την κλεβω και μαλιστα να προοθω και τα κλοπιμαια με σκοπο το δικο μου κερδος γιατι να με προστατευει το απορρητο?


Με περιορισμό, περιορίζεις άρα στερείς την ελευθερία των καθʼ όλα νόμιμων χρηστών αλλά ταυτόχρονα κάνεις και κάποιους άλλους ποιο πλούσιους.

Το DRM πεθαίνει στη μουσική βιομηχανία… γιατί απλά δεν είναι η οδός προς την λύση….

Προσωπικό απόρρητο λαϊκά θα πει ότι δεν έχεις μια κάμερα μέσα στο σπίτι σου να σε παρακολουθεί για να μην παρανομήσεις.  Αν σε πάνε δικαστικώς τότε ναι παύει να ισχύει και με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. 

Η κοινωνία που ζούμε καθρεπτίζεται σε  όποια ανθρώπινη δημιουργία. Βρήκαμε την λύση στην παρανομία? ΟΧΙ…. Κάποιοι το κάνουν… εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια λύση δεν υπάρχει όσο σκληρά μέτρα και αν πάρθηκαν. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις τόσο θετικά ότι θα πατάξεις την παρανομία στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας? Τα μέτρα που αναφέρεις είναι μέτρα που εφαρμόστηκαν σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις… Λύση όμως δεν δόθηκε. 

Αντίθετα με τα μέτρα (χρηματικά, στέρηση ελευθερίας, μαστίγωμα και πυρά) η παιδεία και η επιμόρφωση είναι η μόνη αποδεδειγμένη οδός. Έτσι προοδεύσαμε …  Μήπως τελικά όποια μέτρα χωρίς «παιδεία» είναι ένα κρύο αστείο? 

Μήπως τελικά εμείς είμαστε οι μόνοι υπεύθυνοι για τις κοινωνίες αυτές? (Εννοώ ότι εγώ εσύ μέσα από κάθε βήμα πρέπει να καθοδηγούμε αντί να τιμωρούμε) 

YΓ Σε παρακαλώ θερμά αν και στα αγγλικά να δεις αυτό... Είναι μια σωστή προσπάθεια κατά του DRM

http://www.lafkon.net/tc/

----------


## wi fi thief

> Με περιορισμό, περιορίζεις άρα στερείς την ελευθερία των καθ’ όλα νόμιμων χρηστών αλλά ταυτόχρονα κάνεις και κάποιους άλλους ποιο πλούσιους.


μιλαω για αρχεια που διακινουνται παρανομα.
Εσυ εχεις την ελευθερια να διακινεις.
Εγω (ως δημιουργος) δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να προστατευθω?
Και γιατι να μην γινει πλουσιος καποιος που το τραγουδι του ακουγεται απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ή το software του, που εστιψε το μυαλο του για να το γραψει, κυκλοφορει αβερτα και το χρησιμοποιουν οι παντες?
Μηπως το παραπανω σκεπτικο αποτρεψει δημιουργους να μην παραγουν νεα πραγματα φοβουμενοι οτι θα πανε οι κοποι τους στραφι και ετσι οι ηδη πλουσιοι που εχουνε βρει τροπο να πλουτιζουν ακομα και μεσα απο την σημερινη ασυδοσια εχουνε λιγοτερο ανταγωνισμο και αρα γινονται ακομα πλουσιοτεροι?

Αν εχεις σκοπο να αγορασεις μουσικη ή software υπαρχουνε γρηγοροτεροι και ασφαλεστεροι τροποι να το κανεις απο το να τα φορτωσεις στο μουλαρι...

Γιατι ενας νομιμος χρηστης να αναζητησει μουσικη μεσω p2p???
Γιατι καποιος που θελει να αγορασει το ταδε προγραμμα να στραφει στα torrents?
Για την ταχυτητα download που προσφερουνε ή μηπως για την προστασια του προσωπικου του απορρητου???
 :Thinking: 
Ερωτηση σε εσενα προσωπικα : ποιο ειναι το τελευταιο αρχειο που κατεβασες απο p2p και γιατι το αναζητησες εκει με ολα τα ρισκα που αυτο συνεπαγεται (πχ να ειναι κατεστραμενο και να παει τζαμπα τοση ωρα και ποροι που σπαταλησες ή ακομα χειροτερα να παθεις καμμια ιωση?)
Αν το κατεβαζες απο την ιστοσελιδα της μαμας εταιριας θα σε παρακολουθουσε καμμια καμερα?
 :Thinking:

----------


## Quadcore

> μιλαω για αρχεια που διακινουνται παρανομα.
> Εσυ εχεις την ελευθερια να διακινεις.
> Εγω (ως δημιουργος) δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να προστατευθω?


Βεβείαως και έχεις… ΟΧΙ όμως με το να θεωρείς όλους ένοχους. Είσαι αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου και όχι το αντίστροφο.



> Και γιατι να μην γινει πλουσιος καποιος που το τραγουδι του ακουγεται απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ή το software του, που εστιψε το μυαλο του για να το γραψει, κυκλοφορει αβερτα και το χρησιμοποιουν οι παντες? 
> Μηπως το παραπανω σκεπτικο αποτρεψει δημιουργους να μην παραγουν νεα πραγματα φοβουμενοι οτι θα πανε οι κοποι τους στραφι και ετσι οι ηδη πλουσιοι που εχουνε βρει τροπο να πλουτιζουν ακομα και μεσα απο την σημερινη ασυδοσια εχουνε λιγοτερο ανταγωνισμο και αρα γινονται ακομα πλουσιοτεροι?


Και βεβαίως να γίνει. Αλλα εγώ δεν αναφέρομαι στον καθ’όλα δίκαιο πλουτισμό αυτού αλλά στον ISP και ΟΤΕ που θα πλουτίζει με τα Limit παρέχοντας κοντά στο άθλιο υπηρεσίες.
Βεβαία αν το ψάξουμε λίγο για να αντικρούσω αυτό που λες… Tα Windows πριν χρόνια (και κάποιες φορές και τώρα) ήταν σε μορφή “Shareware” τα έβρισκες παντού παράνομα. Αυτό εμπόδισε την καθ’ όλα συμπαθητική «μέγαιρα» (επειδή  μας πίνει το αίμα) να γίνει παντοκρατορία? Απλά ΟΧΙ. Η μεγάλη ζημία δεν γίνεται από τον κάθε φουκαρά αλλά από άλλα μέσα.



> Αν εχεις σκοπο να αγορασεις μουσικη ή software υπαρχουνε γρηγοροτεροι και ασφαλεστεροι τροποι να το κανεις απο το να τα φορτωσεις στο μουλαρι... 
> Γιατι ενας νομιμος χρηστης να αναζητησει μουσικη μεσω p2p???
> Γιατι καποιος που θελει να αγορασει το ταδε προγραμμα να στραφει στα torrents?
> Για την ταχυτητα download που προσφερουνε ή μηπως για την προστασια του προσωπικου του απορρητου???


Γιατί απλά δεν ξέρει κάποιος πως αλλιώς να το κατεβάσει. Θέλει απλά να το δοκιμάσει κλπ κλπ. Και στην τελική σήμερα είναι τα μουλάρια, αύριο το RapidShare, τα newsgroup κλπ. Να τα κόψουμε όλα λόγο κάποιον?
Ατελείωτος διάλογος μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτό.
Πάντως δεν μου απάντησες σε όλα τα άλλα.
Βρήκαμε τρόπο να νικήσουμε την παρανομία στην κοινωνία μας? Λές να την νικήσουμε στο Νετ?
Μαζί σας αν το πιστεύετε….

----------


## Quadcore

> Ερωτηση σε εσενα προσωπικα : ποιο ειναι το τελευταιο αρχειο που κατεβασες απο p2p και γιατι το αναζητησες εκει με ολα τα ρισκα που αυτο συνεπαγεται (πχ να ειναι κατεστραμενο και να παει τζαμπα τοση ωρα και ποροι που σπαταλησες ή ακομα χειροτερα να παθεις καμμια ιωση?)


Κοίτα δεν χρησιμοποιώ torrents… συνήθως βολτάρω σε Newsgroups (old habits). Ναι έχω κατεβάσει mp3… και software… Έχω δώσει πολλά λεφτά για software και θα συνεχίσω να δίνω για ότι χρειάζομαι.

Για mp3… αυτά που κατέβασα δεν θα τα αγόραζα ούτως η άλλως… Μου αρέσει το βινύλιο…. Και το CD…. (συλλεκτική τρέλα)  Ότι άκουσα και μου άρεσε το έχω αγοράσει (στο πλαίσιο του δυνατού) Μου αρέσει να ακούω κάτι πριν το αγοράσω… μου αρέσει η δοκιμή (ασε που στην Ελλάδα δεν σε αφήνουν εύκολα να επιστρέψεις κάτι επειδή δεν σου άρεσε). Εεε αν με θεωρείς μέγιστο απατεώνα σου επιτρέπω να με σταυρώσεις…. Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος το λίθο βαλέτω.. 




> Αν το κατεβαζες απο την ιστοσελιδα της μαμας εταιριας θα σε παρακολουθουσε καμμια καμερα?


Φυσικά αστειεύεσαι… Μέχρι και τι ρούχα φορούσα ξέρουν όταν πάταγα το Add to Cart….  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Βεβαία αν το ψάξουμε λίγο για να αντικρούσω αυτό που λες… Tα Windows πριν χρόνια (και κάποιες φορές και τώρα) ήταν σε μορφή “Shareware” τα έβρισκες παντού παράνομα. Αυτό εμπόδισε την καθ’ όλα συμπαθητική «μέγαιρα» (επειδή  μας πίνει το αίμα) να γίνει παντοκρατορία? Απλά ΟΧΙ. Η μεγάλη ζημία δεν γίνεται από τον κάθε φουκαρά αλλά από άλλα μέσα.


Ποτέ μα πότε τα windows (Ουτε το Msdos)  δεν ήταν shareware
Το οτι τα έβρισκες παντου δεν το κάνει shareware,  





> Γιατί απλά δεν ξέρει κάποιος πως αλλιώς να το κατεβάσει. Θέλει απλά να το δοκιμάσει κλπ κλπ. Και στην τελική σήμερα είναι τα μουλάρια, αύριο το RapidShare, τα newsgroup κλπ. Να τα κόψουμε όλα λόγο κάποιον?
> Ατελείωτος διάλογος μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτό.
> Πάντως δεν μου απάντησες σε όλα τα άλλα.
> Βρήκαμε τρόπο να νικήσουμε την παρανομία στην κοινωνία μας? Λές να την νικήσουμε στο Νετ?
> Μαζί σας αν το πιστεύετε….


Εγώ θέλω να δοκιμάσω το σπίτι σου και το αυτοκινήτο σου,  πότε μπορώ;

----------


## Quadcore

> Ποτέ μα πότε τα windows (Ουτε το Msdos)  δεν ήταν shareware
> Το οτι τα έβρισκες παντου δεν το κάνει shareware,


Σώπααα… Η ίδια η μαμά Microsoft τά έδινε παντού χωρίς καν κλείδωμα. Υπο αυτή την έννοια τα λέω shareware….




> Εγώ θέλω να δοκιμάσω το σπίτι σου και το αυτοκινήτο σου,  πότε 
> μπορώ;


Ωραίο επιχείρημα… 

Εάν θες να δοκιμάσεις σπίτι πήγαινε σε όποιον  μεσίτη θες… θα στο κανονίσει… Θα σου φτιάξει μάλιστα και ότι θές….

Όσο για το τουτού μου πήγαινε στην αντιπροσωπεία… Θα χαρούν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν…

Να πας στου κατασκευαστές όχι σε μένα. :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Σώπααα… Η ίδια η μαμά Microsoft τά έδινε παντού χωρίς καν κλείδωμα. Υπο αυτή την έννοια τα λέω shareware….
> 
> 
> 
> Ωραίο επιχείρημα… 
> 
> Εάν θες να δοκιμάσεις σπίτι πήγαινε σε όποιον  μεσίτη θες… θα στο κανονίσει… Θα σου φτιάξει μάλιστα και ότι θές….
> 
> Όσο για το τουτού μου πήγαινε στην αντιπροσωπεία… Θα χαρούν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν…
> ...


Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις
τέλος απο εμένα

----------


## Quadcore

Κύριοι SDKIR και wi fi thief,

Αποχωρώ… Έχασα… νικήσατε… το παραδέχομαι….

Σας είπα… 

Βρήκαμε τρόπο να νικήσουμε την παρανομία στην κοινωνία μας?
Λές να την νικήσουμε στο Νετ?
Μαζί σας αν το πιστεύετε….

Αν θέλετε να μου απαντήσετε σε αυτό είμαι ΟΚ. Για κινητα, ακίνητα και νερά, ιδεές και άλλες τέτοιες φιλοσοφίες άστε έχω χορτάσει δεν θέλω άλλες… Προσπάθησα να το εξηγήσω όσο καλλίτερα μπορούσα…. 

Στο κάτω κάτω ποίος διδάχτηκε από την ιστορία? Κανείς…

Εμείς θέλουμε να εφεύρουμε τον τροχό…ξανά… οκ

Καλη συνέχεια…
End of story.

Ναστε πάντα ΚΑΛΑ!  :One thumb up:  

Φιλικά
QuadCore

----------


## wi fi thief

> Αυτό εμπόδισε την καθ’ όλα συμπαθητική «μέγαιρα» (επειδή  μας πίνει το αίμα) να γίνει παντοκρατορία?


η μεγαιρα εγινε παντοκρατορια επειδη αν δεν υπηρχε, θα ηταν πολυ διαφορετικος ο τροπος που αυτη την στιγμη συζηταμε.
Εμενα δεν μου ηπιε σταγονα αιμα.
Απλα δεν την θεωρω αρκετα καλη ωστε να την εγκαθιστω στο pc μου αλλα αρκετα κακη ωστε να την πληρωνω κιολας.




> Γιατί απλά δεν ξέρει κάποιος πως αλλιώς να το κατεβάσει. Θέλει απλά να το δοκιμάσει κλπ κλπ.


δεν ξερει ο κακομοιρης να χρησιμοποιει το google, παρ'ολα αυτα εμαθε πως να χρησιμοποιει τα daemon tools τα keygens και να patchαρει.
Οσα προγραμματα θελουνε οι δημιουργοι τους να τα δοκιμασεις παρεχουνε δοκιμαστικες εκδοσεις.
Πως εγω να υποχρεωσω αυτον που πουλαει καρπουζια να μου το πουλησει με την βουλα, αν δεν θελει?
Πρεπει να παω αραγε σε αλλον καρπουζα ή να μπω το βραδυ στο μποστανι και να κανω αυτο που εγω θεωρω σωστο? (για το καλο του βεβαιως βεβαιως αφου αν μου αρεσει μπορει και να το αγορασω...)




> Βρήκαμε τρόπο να νικήσουμε την παρανομία στην κοινωνία μας? Λές να την νικήσουμε στο Νετ?
> Μαζί σας αν το πιστεύετε….


Το να συνειδητοποιησουμε το "παρανομια" ειναι ενα βημα.
Αλλα και εδω στην "κακουργα κοινωνια" θα τα ριξουμε ολα?

Και για να αποφυγουμε τις παρεξηγησεις (με συγχωρεις για το οτι αναφερομαι σε εσενα ως νοοτροπια - και οχι φυσικα προσωπικα ως ατομο- αλλα εσυ βρεθηκες ...προχειρος) να σου πω οτι και εγω εχω κατεβασει παρα πολλα πραγματα που δεν επρεπε, για κανεναν αλλο λογο αλλα για να μην τα πληρωσω.
Ηξερα που μπορουσα να τα βρω και να τα αγορασω.
Κατεβασα τις δοκιμαστικες εκδοσεις τους νομιμα αλλα δεν τα εβαλα στο καλαθι αγορων για τον λογο που κι εσυ αποφευγεις : την προστασια των προσωπικων μου δεδομενων.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Manvol

> Εγώ θέλω να δοκιμάσω το σπίτι σου και το αυτοκινήτο σου,  πότε μπορώ;


To ίδιο πράγμα είναι; Εδώ γίνεται συζήτηση και η νέα οδηγία της ΕΕ μιλάει για νόμιμη πειρατεία στο net εφόσον γίνεται καθαρά ιδιωτική χρήση (αρχεία mp3, ταινίες, κλπ) κι εσύ υιοθετείς θέσεις της RIAA και της ΜPAA χωρίς δισταγμό; Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι ένα θέμα υπο συζήτηση και δεν έχει ακόμη η κοινωνία (αλλά και η δικαιοσύνη) συνειδητοποιήσει για τί πράγμα μιλάμε καλά καλά. Η κατοχή του αυτοκινήτου ή του σπιτιού είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη, συγκεκριμένη, με σαφείς νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις και αναγνωρίσιμη από όλους. Η κατοχή mp3, μουσικής και ταινιών όχι (εξ' ου και τα περί ιδιωτικής χρήσης, κλπ).

----------


## maik

Το πιο συντομο ανεκδοτο που διαβασα εδω μεσα.

Αυτορυθμιζομενο δικτυο.
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

ειναι απιστευτο το τι δικαιολογιες χρησιμοποιουνε μερικοι εδω μεσα για να δικαιολογησουνε οτι το τζαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκο.
Το μεγαλυτερο ανεκδοτο ειναι η προσωπικη χρηση...
Αυριο θα μπουκαρω σε μια τραπεζα με την κουκουλα και θα τους τα αρπαξω ολα και αν θα με πιασουνε θα τους πω: 
"μα κυριε αστυνομε για προσωπικη χρηση τα θελω τα φραγκα..."
Αλλα το αληθινα επικινδυνο δεν ειναι οτι οι κλεφτες επενδυουνε τις πραξεις τους με αγαθες προθεσεις.
Αυτο ειναι ανθρωπινη αδυναμια.
Το χειροτερο απο ολα ειναι οτι μερικοι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ή μασανε να παραδεχτουνε εστω και μεσα απο την ανωνυμια και το ασυλο που τους προσφερει (και) αυτο το φορουμ το αυτονοητο :
"Ναι κυριοι ηδονιζομαι οταν κλεβω ή δεν μου φτανουνε τα χρηματα να αγορασω ή αφου υπαρχει το ρημαδι το adsl και εχω χωρο στον σκληρο μου γιατι να μην δω πρωτος τους 300 να πουλησω και μουρη?"
Τι να πεις?
Ακομα και ο wi fi thief παραδεχεται οτι παρ' ολο που εισαι ανοητος ή εχεις την αγνοια κινδυνου ωστε να κλειδωσεις το Linksys σου, οτι το να σου κλεβει δεδομενα ειναι κακο πραγμα...
Το ας προσεχες ειναι δικαιολογια???

----------


## anon

Yπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα, που το έχουμε δεί και στην περίπτωση περι πειρατίας σχετικά νήματα. Το ηθικό του πράγματος ειναι ότι ο πνευματικός δημιουργός πρέπει να προστατεύεται για το πόνημά του, διαφορετικά θα ασχοληθεί με άλλες δραστηριότητες και δεν θα έχουμε πνευματικά δημιουργήματα (είτε αυτά ειναι ταινίες, τραγούδια ή λογισμικό). Αυτό λοιπόν κατοχυρώθηκε και νομικά. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όμως όταν απο οι πνευματικοί δημιουργοί (είτε μεμονωμένα άτομα είτε εταιρίες) κερδοσκοπούν ασύστολα (αυτό είναι πλέον σχεδόν καθεστώς, είτε μιλάμε για ταινίες πχ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ, είτε για τραγούδια είτε για λογισμικό πχ Microsoft Windows). Αυτή λοιπόν η κερδοσκοπία, δίνει σε κάποιους το έρρεισμα να νομίζουν ότι ειναι ηθικά σωστό να καταπατούν τα συγκεκριμένα ΠΔ, μιας και η αντίστοιχη εταιρία λειτουργεί ληστρικά. Και αυτό βέβαια έχει γενικευθεί για πάσης φύσεως ΠΔ. 

Τώρα πως έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να θεωρηθεί απο κάποια δικαστήρια ότι είναι νόμιμο το κατέβασμα για προσωπική χρήση. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ και αυτό λάθος αν και μικρότερο ίσως σε βαρύτητα αδίκημα, γιατί ο δημιουργός πχ μιας ταινίας ή ενός τραγουδιού δεν είχε ως σκοπό τις αίθουσες ψυχαγωγίας αλλά και το ευρύ καταναλωτικό κοινό. Ομόίως και για το λογισμικό. Δεν απευθύνεται μόνο σε εταιρίες, αλλά και στον απλό κοσμάκη, που σε άδειες χρήσης κλπ, ειναι εξίσου μεγάλος αν όχι μεγαλύτερος απο αυτόν των επιχειρήσεων. Απλά σε αίθουσες διασκέδασης ή σε επιχειρήσεις ο έλεγχος ειναι εύκολος και προβλέπεται. Εαν βγεί ένα δεδικασμένο εις βάρος απλών πολιτών, θα ανοίξουν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου, και θα αρχίσουν να εγείρονται θέματα όπως με ποιό δικαίωμα θα κάνουν πχ έλεγχο σε έναν ιδιώτη στο σπίτι του κλπ, και πιστεύω ότι οι δικαστές φοβούμενοι ότι με την πίεση των επιχειρήσεων και των νομικών τμημάτων τους, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει ένα θέμα με μεγάλες διαστάσεις, και προτίμησαν να αθωώσουν τους πολίτες που δεν έκαναν παρα μόνο προσωπική χρήση προιόντα ΠΔ που έχουν κατεβάσει απο το Ιντερνετ.

Η γενίκευση του θέματος όμως ειναι μπροστά μας, και ο καθένας δεν θα θέλει να πληρώνει όταν κάτι μπορεί να το κατεβάσει δωρεάν απο το Ιντερνετ, και μάλιστα νομικά θα είναι εντάξει. Ούτε οι εταιρίες θα θέλουν αυτό το πράγμα να διογκωθεί, και είτε τελικά θα αλλάξουν οι νόμοι και αποφάσεις σχετικών δικαστηρίων, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται με καταστρατήγηση προσωπικών ελευθεριών και του ιδιωτικού χώρου, ή θα υπάρξουν άλλα συστήματα χρέωσης (όπως πχ προτάθηκε στην Γαλλία, να πληρώνει όλος ο κόσμος έναν φόρο για τα ΠΔ, και να είναι για όλους ελεύθερα)...

----------


## kovathe

> Αχ ρε παλικάρια μου….
> 
> Δεν είδα ποτέ στην Ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας η επιβολή ποινών με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να μείωσε κάτι (μιλάω και για την επιβολή χρεώσεων). Αντίθετα μάλιστα επιδείνωσε το γεγονός….
> 
> Εμείς συγκρίνουμε το νετ με την ΕΥΔΑΠ, την ΔΕΗ πράγμα που εξηγήθηκε νωρίτερα από άλλους γιατί δεν πρέπει να γίνεται. Το νεράκι φιλαράκια είναι συστατικό της ζωής και πολυτιμότατο αγαθό χωρίς αυτό γιοκ…..
> 
> Σε μία υπολογιστικά αναλφάβητη χώρα που εκτός από επιθέσεις του τύπου (παραθυρικού και μη) που δέχεται κοιτάμε να κάνουμε το νετ προνόμιο των ΛΙΓΟΝ. Το νετ παλικάρια μου είναι ιδεολογία δεν χωράει χρεώσεις μην κάνετε το τελευταίο ελεύθερο οχυρό σαν τα κράτη μας!!! Μην το περιορίζετε…. Αφήστε το να είναι ελεύθερο όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται… Μακάρι να ήταν δωρεάν!!!
> 
> Ποίος σας εγγυάται ότι η επιβολή ογκο-χρέωσης θα κάνει τα πράγματα καλλίτερα? Αυτός που αντέχει οικονομικά θα συνεχίσει… Αυτός που δεν αντέχει θα υποχωρήσει χάνοντας το τρενάκι της πληροφορικής (τώρα τρέχουμε από πίσω του) και του στερούμαι το δικαίωμα του νετ της ελεύθερης πληροφόρησης, ψυχαγωγίας, μόρφωσης. Τα μισθά σας είναι τόσο καλά?
> ...


+++ από μένα.. :Worthy:  





> Ποτέ μα πότε τα windows (Ουτε το Msdos)  δεν ήταν shareware
> Το οτι τα έβρισκες παντου δεν το κάνει shareware,


Νομίζω έγραψε "shareware" και όχι shareware..




> Εγώ θέλω να δοκιμάσω το σπίτι σου και το αυτοκινήτο σου,  πότε μπορώ;


Aν ήθελα να τα πουλήσω βεβαίως και θα μπορούσες.. :Wink:  




> Καλά, κάτσε εσύ δούλεψε, γύρισε μια κινηματογραφική ταινία, πλήρωσε εκατομμύρια σε ηθοποιούς, studios, σκηνοθέτες, έξοδα κλπ και τότε έλα να μου πεις τι είναι πνευματική ιδιοκτησία και αν είναι κλοπή το κατέβασμα mp3, ταινιών ή software.


Φιλοδοξείς να γυρίσεις  την επόμενη υπερπαραγωγή και να γίνεις ο νέος Σπίλμπεργκ?? :Razz:  
Σορυ αλλά μου φαίνεται απίστευτο αυτό που βλέπω.. να υπερασπίζεσαι εταιρίες με κέρδη τρισεκατομυρρίων..

Επειδή όμως το θέμα είναι η "αλόγιστη" χρήση ιντερνετ, νομίζω ο Quadcore το έθεσε υπέροχα..
Πραγματικά νομίζετε ότι οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή στις χρεώσεις, ογκοχρέωση, cap, κλπ κλπ θα ήταν για το καλό των χρηστών?? Ή για να κερδοσκοπήσουν κι άλλο σε βάρος μας οι ISPs??
Πότε έγινε κάτι σωστό σε αυτή τη χώρα για να γινει αυτό?
Όσο λογικό και αν φαίνεται σε ορισμένους..

----------


## stelios4711

Η μουσική υπήρχε χιλιάδες χρόνια πρίν να «ανακαλύψουν» κάποιοι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα 
Το θέατρο επίσης. Η πευματική εργασία του Πλάτωνα και του Αριστοτέλη δεν κινδύνεψε με αφανισμό εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια επειδή οι δημιουργοί τους δεν πληρωθήκανε για αυτό, ούτε απέτρεψε μεταγενέστερους καλιτέχνες/δημιουργούς να δημοσιεύουν «πνευματική εργασία»

Η λεγόμενη «πειρατεία» (λάθος όρος) ΔΕΝ σκοτώνει την μουσική 
Την μουσική ή τις πνευματικές δημιουργίες ίσως να τις σκοτώσουν οι νόμοι για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αν γίνουν αυστηρότεροι 

Η πνευματική εργασία κάθε είδους είναι γνώση και η γνώση ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μοιράζεται

Και τέλος ο τίτλος του θέματος ΔΕΝ είναι : Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη μουσική αλλά : Αλόγιστη χρήση του INTERNET (το οποίο πάλι το βρίσκω λάθος σαν έκφραση) 
Μήν προσπαθήτε λοιπόν να δικαιολογήσετε τα επιχειρήματα σας επικαλούμενοι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα που για το οποίο επίσης οι απόψεις διίστανται 

Μέχρι να ξεκαθαριστεί λοιπόν πλήρως το κατα πόσο έχουμε δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιούμε τις γνώσεις των άλλων συνανθρώπων μας εφόσον ΔΕΝ τα χρησιμοποιούμε σαν δικές μας δημιουργίες (τότε δέχομαι οτι είναι κλοπή) παρακαλώ να μήν χρησιμοποιούμε την δήθεν κλοπή ως επιχείρημα για την Αλόγιστη χρήση  INTERNET

Αν δηλαδή δεχτούμε οτι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν δεν το κάνουν παράνομα αλλά πληρώνουν αυτά που κατεβάζουν τότε θα επαρκεί το Bandwidth ;

----------


## wi fi thief

> Σορυ αλλά μου φαίνεται απίστευτο αυτό που βλέπω.. να υπερασπίζεσαι εταιρίες με κέρδη τρισεκατομυρρίων..


και επειδη εχουνε κερδη αυτο σου επιτρεπει να παρανομεις?
Ξερεις ποσα εβγαλε την τελευταια χρονια η ALPHA bank?
Tι λες εισαι να οργανωσουμε καμμια ληστεια?




> Αν δηλαδή δεχτούμε οτι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν δεν το κάνουν παράνομα αλλά πληρώνουν αυτά που κατεβάζουν τότε θα επαρκεί το Bandwidth ;


Ναι.
Δεσ'το διαφορετικα :
Αν βγαλω αυριο στην πλατεια συνταγματος εναν δωρεαν μπουφε εστω και αν περιεχει μονο ληγμενες τουρτες σε πεντε λεπτακια δεν θα μεινει ουτε κερασακι και οχι απαραιτητα απο τους πεινασμενους αλλα και απο ατομα που θα κανουνε απλα την πλακιτσα τους και θα τις πετανε ο ενας στον αλλον.
Αν βαλω ομως τιμουλα πανω τοτε ισως κατι θα μεινει και για εκεινους που γουσταρουνε να φανε...
Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει αυτο κατανοητο?
 :What..?: 
Δεν γνωριζω για τον πλατωνα και τον αριστοτελη αλλα ο σπιλμπεργκ γουσταρει να κονομαει απο τις δημιουργιες του και εχει καθε δικαιωμα να το κανει.
Διαφωνειτε?
Αντιθετα εμεις δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να τον ξελαφρωσουμε απο τα δις του οσο και αυτο να μας φαινεται κοινωνικα δικαιο.
 :Wink: 



Off Topic


		αυτο που με στενοχωρει περισσοτερο -οπως και ολους τους συντροφους μου- ως κομμουνιστη, ειναι οτι ενω σ'αυτη την χωρα ειμαστε τοσοι πολλοι καποιο αορατο χερι ωθει τους περισσοτερους να ψηφιζουμε ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια, καπιταλισμο και παρ'ολα αυτα να κατηγορουμε τις εταιριες (ISPs, δισκογραφικες, software, hollywood) επειδη σαν εταιριες κανουνε το αυτονοητο : προσδοκουνε κερδη!!!

----------


## anon

> Η μουσική υπήρχε χιλιάδες χρόνια πρίν να «ανακαλύψουν» κάποιοι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα 
> Το θέατρο επίσης. Η πευματική εργασία του Πλάτωνα και του Αριστοτέλη δεν κινδύνεψε με αφανισμό εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια επειδή οι δημιουργοί τους δεν πληρωθήκανε για αυτό, ούτε απέτρεψε μεταγενέστερους καλιτέχνες/δημιουργούς να δημοσιεύουν «πνευματική εργασία»


 
Η μουσική υπήρχε, κάτι ανάλογο με την μουσική παράδοση. ΟΠως και το θέατρο, αλλά και οι χορηγοί. Οι σπόνσορες αν θες πεστο. Υπήρχαν κάποιοι πλούσιοι που στηρίζαν οικονομικά τους καλλιτέχνες (όπως πχ οι Μέδικοι). Σήμερα αυτο το σενάριο δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει. Κανένας χορηγός, δεν θάδινε τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται για όχι μόνο έναν Τιτανικό, αλλά ούτε και για πολύ μικρότερες παραγωγές (εκτός σπανίων εξαιρέσεων και κρατικά επιχορη΄γούμενων ταινιών). Ομοίως και για τα τραγούδια, αν και εκεί τα κόστη ειναι μικρά, και θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## lewton

Ληστεία στην Alpha Bank δε λέει.
Βλέπεις εκεί αν σε πιάσει καμία κάμερα θα πας μέσα.  :Wink:

----------


## contime

*NO COMMENT*
 :Cool:

----------


## stelios4711

> Η μουσική υπήρχε, κάτι ανάλογο με την μουσική παράδοση. ΟΠως και το θέατρο, αλλά και οι χορηγοί. Οι σπόνσορες αν θες πεστο. Υπήρχαν κάποιοι πλούσιοι που στηρίζαν οικονομικά τους καλλιτέχνες (όπως πχ οι Μέδικοι). Σήμερα αυτο το σενάριο δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει. Κανένας χορηγός, δεν θάδινε τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται για όχι μόνο έναν Τιτανικό, αλλά ούτε και για πολύ μικρότερες παραγωγές (εκτός σπανίων εξαιρέσεων και κρατικά επιχορη΄γούμενων ταινιών). Ομοίως και για τα τραγούδια, αν και εκεί τα κόστη ειναι μικρά, και θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι.


Η Αμοιβή σε μια πνευματική εργασία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι οικονομική 
Καί τα oscar και τα Νόμπελ αμοιβές είναι 
Αλλά και χωρίς καμία αμοιβή η πνευματική εργασία θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει καί κάποιοι που πραγματικά αγαπάνε αυτό που κάνουν θα συνεχίσουν να το κάνουν 
Χιλιάδες προγραματιστές δημιουργούν προγράμματα ή βελτιώνουν μια διανομή Linux στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους και χιλιάδες νέοι φτιάχνουν groups και παίζουν μουσική χωρίς να περιμένουν να πληρωθούν για αυτό




> Δεσ'το διαφορετικα :
> Αν βγαλω αυριο στην πλατεια συνταγματος εναν δωρεαν μπουφε εστω και αν περιεχει μονο ληγμενες τουρτες σε πεντε λεπτακια δεν θα μεινει ουτε κερασακι και οχι απαραιτητα απο τους πεινασμενους αλλα και απο ατομα που θα κανουνε απλα την πλακιτσα τους και θα τις πετανε ο ενας στον αλλον.
> Αν βαλω ομως τιμουλα πανω τοτε ισως κατι θα μεινει και για εκεινους που γουσταρουνε να φανε...


ΔΕΝ είναι τσαμπα αυτα που κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες από το intrernet Πληρώνουν για αυτό 
Πληρώνουν πάγιο για ADSL, πληρώνουν και πρόσβαση, πληρώνουν επίσης και αποθηκευτικά μέσα και φόρους στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα καί ρεύμα για να αφήνουν 24/7 ανοιχτό το PC 
Και τα πληρώνουν ευχάριστα όλα τα παραπάνω εφ όφον μπορούν κανουν αυτό που θέλουν 
Από αυτή τη δήθεν παράνομη δραστηριότητα πλουτίζουν καί οι καλιτέχνες και οι πάροχοι και οι εταιρίες που πουλάνε hardware και τρώνε ψωμί και οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτές 
ΔΕΝ γίνεται πλέον και δεν είναι σωστο να σταματήσει αυτό. Είναι ένα ντόμινο και θα συμπαρασύρει πολλά πράγματα μαζί του αν αποφασίσουμε να το σταματήσουμε κάποια στιγμή

Και ναι υπάρχουν πνευματικές δημιουργίες αλλά όχι πνευματικά δικαιώματα 
Τί είναι το πνευματικό δικαίωμα; κάτι που σκέφτηκε κάποιος πρίν από μένα και το κατοχύρωσε; Καί γιατί δεν θα μπορούσα να το σκεφτώ και εγώ τό ίδιο; ή να το αναπτύξω περισσότερο ή καλύτερα; 
Ο Ιδιος ο Νευτωνας παραδέχτηκε ότι : "*Αν είδα μακρύτερα, είναι    επειδή στάθηκα στους ώμους γιγάντων*" ενοώντας φυσικά την πνευματική εργασία του Κοπέρνικου του Γαλιλαίου και του Κέπλερ. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τί θα γινόταν αν οΓαλιλαίος κατοχύρωνε πνευματικά δικαιώματα;

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι δεν τα ξέρεις τα πράγματα τόσο καλά... Τα oscar ειναι βραβεία μεταξύ των ηθοποιών, που ήδη αμοίβονται. Απλά επιβραβεύει την "υποτιθέμενη" καλλιτεχνική αξία πέραν της οικονομικής καταξίωσης, αν και αυτά τα δύο πάνε πακέτο. Ειναι σαν να λέμε για το βραβείο του Ανδρα της Χρονιάς. Νομίζεις ότι όλοι όσοι μαζεύονται σε εκείνη την εκδήλωση, όλη την χρονια δουλεύουν μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν τον τίτλο ή ειναι το κερασάκι για να κορδώνονται μεταξύ των ομοίων τους; Οσο για τα Νομπελ, ειναι μεγάλη τιμή να κερδίσεις κάτι τέτοιο για έναν επιστήμονα, αλλά κουβαλά και καλό πακέτο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κάπου 1 εκ ευρώ ... Και φυσικά οι επιστήμονες έχουν και αυτοί τα δικά τους, αν και πολλοί ειναι που δουλεύουν περισσότερο για την δόξα, και επίσης είναι καθεστώς τουλάχιστον στις θετικές επίστήμες (μαθηματικά, φυσική) ότι δεν υπάρχουν πατέντες, αλλά υπάρχουν και μάλιστα σε υψηλο επίπεδο σε ότι αφορά τεχνολογία, φυσική ημιαγωγών, βιολογία, γενετική, χημεία (στα πλαστικά να δείς τι γίνεται) στην δέ ιατρική και φαρμακολογία άστα να πάνε.... Εδώ που το σκέφτομαι, η μόνη επιστήμη που δεν την διακατέχουν πατέντες ειναι μάλλον τα μαθηματικά...  :Laughing:  

Οσο για το Linux, οτιδήποτε πλέον σε αυτό, που ειναι σε επίπεδο εμπορικού προιόντος (δηλαδή βασικά σχεδόν τα πάντα που παίρνεις σε μια διανομή), γίνονται βασικά απο εταιρίες πλέον. Μόνο η Redhat έχει φτιάξει το 20% του κώδικα του kernel 2.6 και η ΙΒΜ άλλο 8% και εαν βάλεις όλες τις εταιρίες τότε πιάνεις και 80%. Εχεις δίκιο ότι έτσι ξεκίνησε, αλλά τώρα όποιος δεν τρώει απο αυτή την ανάπτυξη στην πλειονότητα το κάνει, για την δόξα και τις καλύτερες επαγγελματικές προοπτικές. Ξέρεις τι είναι να έχεις τον τίτλο πχ του επίσημου kernel hacker/developer και πόσες πόρτες για δουλειά και με καλύτερες αποδοχές θα σου φέρει;

Οσο για τα περι ώμων γιγάντων http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standin...ders_of_giants
Και όπως έγραψα, για εκείνες τις εποχές, οι πνευματικές ασχολίες ήταν για ένα συντριπτικά μικρό ποσοστό της ανθρωπότητας, και το οποίο παρόλο που δεν απεκόμιζε τα προς του ζείν, με καταχύρωση πατεντών, ωστόσο είχαν πάτρονες που τους συντηρούσαν. Ειδικα για τον Νεύτωνα, του δόθηκε η θέση του Δντη του Νομισματοκοπείου της Αγγλίας, ιδιαίτερα υψηλή και αξιόλογη και προσοδοφόρα θέση. Εντάξει, δεν μπορούσες να γίνεις Bill Gates ή Thomas Εdisson....

----------


## oekab1992

> Κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει!
> Να αρχίσω λέγοντας ότι ακούω ΟΤΕ και βγάζω κακό σπυρί (αν δεν με έχεις παρακολουθήσει).
> 
> Μετά... Ο ΟΤΕ σαφώς και δεν έχει "μειώσει" τα pps στα DSLAM του! Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος καν αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (δλδ αν μπορεί και να το κάνει και να το παρακολουθήσει)
> Όμως... Οι εφαρμογές voip, p2p κτλ, έχουν ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό: Έχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ pps επειδή κάθε πακέτο έχει χαμηλώτερο payload (ως μέσο όρο) από π.χ. ένα file transfer.
> Συνεπώς οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες εφαρμογές (όπως και άλλες όπως remote desktop) επιβαρύνουν περισσότερο το ADSL DSLAM.
> 
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πιτάρουν και τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών. Περιμένε λίγο και θα δεις. Όμως... τα DSLAM των εναλλακτικών είναι στην τεράστια πλειοψηφία ADSL2+ (άρα βλέπουν ethernet packets και όχι atm frames) και φυσικά έχουν πολύ λιγότερους πελάτες.
> 
> ...


Τι θα έλεγες για ενα πλαφόν 2 gb ανα μέρα αλλά με full speed, και αφου ξεπεραστεί αυτό το πλαφόν, όχι επιπλέον χρέωση κτλ, αλλά εφαρμογή traffic shaping ώστε η ταχύτητα να πέσει στο 20% της ονομαστικής. Αν αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει απο τεχνικής απόψεως χωρίς να μπορεί να το υπερφαλαγγίσει ο χρήστης με obfuscation κτλ, θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. Επίσης, θα μπορούσε να δοθεί και εναλλακτική λύση, σε όσους δεν ήθελαν αυτό το σενάριο να αγοράσουν premium account σε ακριβότερη τιμής χωρίς quotas & shaping!!

----------


## anon

Tα πάντα μπορούν να γίνουν , αν και υπάρχει ένα θέμα, γιατί όσο πιο βαθιά μπαίνει ο έλεγχος στα πακέτα, τόσο κινούμαστε στην κόψη του ξυραφιού περι προσωπικών δεδομένων. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν μια μόνο ταχύτητα, η μέγιστη και πακέτα υπηρεσιών εκεί, πχ 10GB, 10GB premium, 30GB, 30GB premium και flat rate. νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα κάλυπτε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, συν το γεγονός ότι εαν δώσεις σε κάποιον που το χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ μόνο για browsing/email και κανα Update συστήματος, 10Μbps με όριο 10GB, τότε γιαυτόν θα πετάει... Θα βοηθήσει και την διείσδυση. Ομως το πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση ειναι ο ΟΤΕ και οι τιμολογιακές πολιτικές που έχει....

----------


## oekab1992

> Tα πάντα μπορούν να γίνουν , αν και υπάρχει ένα θέμα, γιατί όσο πιο βαθιά μπαίνει ο έλεγχος στα πακέτα, τόσο κινούμαστε στην κόψη του ξυραφιού περι προσωπικών δεδομένων. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν μια μόνο ταχύτητα, η μέγιστη και πακέτα υπηρεσιών εκεί, πχ 10GB, 10GB premium, 30GB, 30GB premium και flat rate. νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα κάλυπτε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, συν το γεγονός ότι εαν δώσεις σε κάποιον που το χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ μόνο για browsing/email και κανα Update συστήματος, 10Μbps με όριο 10GB, τότε γιαυτόν θα πετάει... Θα βοηθήσει και την διείσδυση. Ομως το πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση ειναι ο ΟΤΕ και οι τιμολογιακές πολιτικές που έχει....



Αν εφαρμοστεί κάτι τέτοιο, πιστεύω οτι με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ταχυτήτων και τιμώς, οι flat rate λογαριασμοί πρέπει να έχουν την υπάρχουσα τιμή, ενώ τα πακέτα με quotas, χαμηλότερες. Αν πχ μια 1 bill γραμμή 1mbit έχει 25 ευρώ / μήνα σε flat rate, με 10 gb quota πρέπει να έχει 8 ευρώ το μήνα, με 30 gb 15 ευρώ το μήνα, ktl ktl!

----------


## anon

Δεν πάει ακριβώς έτσι. Εξάλλου έχουμε δει τι μπορεί να κατεβάσει (συνήθως) μια γραμμή 1Mbps. Οπότε για ένα cap 10GB, μια τιμή εγώ θάλεγα κάπου στα 12-15 ευρώ, premium που σημαίνει με προτεραιότητα (χαμηλό latency), +5 ευρώ, τα 30GB θατάβαζα κάπου στα 18-22 και με premium + 10 ευρώ και το flat rate όπως ειναι τώρα για τις 10άρες.

----------


## YiannisM

Η Αλόγιστη Χρήση Internet είναι μια Αλόγιστη Σκέψη!
Ο σκοπός είναι να κοιτάμε μπροστά, κι όχι πίσω. Άκου Αλόγιστη Χρήση Internet....

----------


## maik

Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν  ταπερ για το σπιτι.

Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.

----------


## ThanosD

> Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν  ταπερ για το σπιτι.
> 
> Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
> Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.



Τα είπες όλα, αγαπητέ, σε 3 γραμμές. Αυτή, δυστυχώς, είναι η αλήθεια.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν  ταπερ για το σπιτι.
> 
> Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
> Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.


 :One thumb up:  κι απο εμενα.
Oλο το νοημα σε πεντε γραμμες.

----------


## A_gamer

> Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν  ταπερ για το σπιτι.
> 
> Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
> Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον νέο. :Razz:  :Respekt:

----------


## stelios4711

Συμφωνώ και εγώ Δεν είναι σωστό να παίρνουν τάπερ για το σπίτι όσοι βρίσκουν τσαμπα φαΐ
Παρ' όλο που υπάρχει όμως αυτό το φαινόμενοτο τσαμπα φαΐ  εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει όπου χρειάζεται γιατί εξυπηρετεί κάποιον σκοπό (πχ γάμους εγκαίνια κπλ)

Είναι μεγαλύτερη "γυφτιά" νομίζω να πάμε στον σεφ του catering και να του ζητήσουμε να βάλει όριο στις μερίδες ή να αρχίσει να τίς χρεώνει με τη δικαιολογία οτι αν πάρουν όλοι τάπερ το φαΐ δεν θα φτάσει για όλους. Γιατί νομίζω οτι όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης σχεδίασε την εκδήλωση είχε προγραματίσει πόσους καλεσμένους θα έχει και άφησε και ένα επιπλέον όριο ασφαλείας αν τυχόν έρθουν και κάποιοι απρόσκλητοι ή αν πάρουν κάποιοι τάπερ 

Αν το φαΐ δεν φτάσει για όλους δεν θα φταίνε αυτού με τα τάπερ αλλά ο κακός σχεδιασμός

----------


## costaorf

Συμφωνώ και εγώ, κυρίως όταν δεν είναι και δωρεάν αλλά ακριβοπληρωμένο....

Άλλως τε ποιός δεν παρασύρθηκε από το "τζάμπα" για να φάει κάτι παραπάνω (που δεν θα έτρωγε αν ήταν a la carte);

Και τέλος πάντων αντί να κρίνουμε τους άλλους (ποιοί είμαστε εμείς αλήθεια :Wink: ), μήπως πρέπει να κρίνουμε την εκδήλωση;

Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω διάθεση αντιπάράθεσης με κανέναν. Αλλως τε και εγώ είμαι ένας από εσάς.

----------


## costaorf

Γενικά είμαι αντίθετος σε κάθε προσπάθεια "εκλογίκευσης" (εκτός αν συμπεριλάμβάνεται σε έγριττα ψυχιατρικά περιοδικά και ακόμα με επιφυλάξεις). Διαφορετικά ξεκινούμε από την επιβολή QoS σήμερα και συνεχίζουμε με εγκλεισμό σε γκουλάγκ αύριο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό το Internet.

----------


## maik

> Γενικά είμαι αντίθετος σε κάθε προσπάθεια "εκλογίκευσης" (εκτός αν συμπεριλάμβάνεται σε έγριττα ψυχιατρικά περιοδικά και ακόμα με επιφυλάξεις). Διαφορετικά ξεκινούμε από την επιβολή QoS σήμερα και συνεχίζουμε με εγκλεισμό σε γκουλάγκ αύριο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό το Internet.


Μπορεις λοιπον καλιστα να ανοιξεις μια εταιρεια ISP και να δινεις απεριοριστες ταχυτητες δωρεαν , ετσι για να εγλειστουμε σε γκουλακ.

----------


## costaorf

> Μπορεις λοιπον καλιστα να ανοιξεις μια εταιρεια ISP και να δινεις απεριοριστες ταχυτητες δωρεαν , ετσι για να εγλειστουμε σε γκουλακ.


Συμφωνώ με τη δημιουργία ISP. Τόσοι χρήστες που είμαστε εδώ μέσα θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε. Αν μάλιστα ήταν και μη κερδοσκοπική (χωρίς μετόχους και ΧΑΑ) ίσως ήταν και φθηνότερη. Τί λένε και οι άλλοι;

Όσο για το γκουλάγκ, αν κατάλαβες, είμαι αντίθετος σε οτιδήποτε τέτοιο. Φυσικά δεν είμαι ούτε Ψυχίατρος ή Ψυχολόγος (αλλά έχω διδαχθεί Ψυχανάλυση σε επίπεδο προπτυχιακών μαθημάτων και μεταπτυχιακών σεμιναρίων για λίγα χρόνια...).

Υ.Γ. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν θίγεται κάποιος προσωπικά. Τα γραφόμενά μου δεν αναφέρονται σε κανέναν συγκεκριμένα αλλά σε αντίληψη ή αντιλήψεις, δηλαδή σε τρόπο σκέψης που φυσικά δεν κριτικάρω ή καταδικάζω. Απλά παρουσιάζω την αντίθετη άποψη.

----------


## YiannisM

> Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν ταπερ για το σπιτι.
> 
> Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
> Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.


Το υπερβολικό φαί, σε πανηγύρια επαρχίας ή μη, είναι ούτως ή άλλως αλόγιστο και κάνει κακό και στην υγεία...

Το δε "παν μέτρον άριστον" είναι μια φράση που έχει εφαρμογή παντού, και ανάλογα με το πως ο καθένας την αντιλαμβάνεται και με το πώς του ταιριάζει...


Το να σκεφτόμαστε όμως περιορισμούς στο Ιντερνετ/τεχνολογία, και το να περιμένουμε να δούμε *άσπρη μέρα* από το πότε θα το κλείσει ο γείτονας, είναι μια σκέψη προς την *λάθος* κατεύθυνση.

----------


## nikos66

> Μπορεις λοιπον καλιστα να ανοιξεις μια εταιρεια ISP και να δινεις απεριοριστες ταχυτητες δωρεαν , ετσι για να εγλειστουμε σε γκουλακ.


Συγνώμη φίλε μου, αλλά με την ίδια λογική γιατί δεν ανοίγετε εσείς οι 5-10 που ζορίζεστε μια εταιρεία ISP, να χορτάσετε περιορισμούς, και να μη μας σκοτίζετε και τα φρύδια?  :Evil:  

Κατα τα άλλα, καλωσήρθα και καλώς σας βρήκα  :Laughing:

----------


## maik

> Συγνώμη φίλε μου, αλλά με την ίδια λογική γιατί δεν ανοίγετε εσείς οι 5-10 που ζορίζεστε μια εταιρεία ISP, να χορτάσετε περιορισμούς, και να μη μας σκοτίζετε και τα φρύδια?  
> 
> Κατα τα άλλα, καλωσήρθα και καλώς σας βρήκα


Μαλον εχεις πολυ μεγαλα φρυδια για να σκοτιζονται τοσο ευκολα.

----------


## nikos66

> Μαλον εχεις πολυ μεγαλα φρυδια για να σκοτιζονται τοσο ευκολα.


Σαν του Καραμανλή του πρεσβύτερου !!   :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνώ με τη δημιουργία ISP. Τόσοι χρήστες που είμαστε εδώ μέσα θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε. Αν μάλιστα ήταν και μη κερδοσκοπική (χωρίς μετόχους και ΧΑΑ) ίσως ήταν και φθηνότερη. Τί λένε και οι άλλοι;.


Eσυ τι λές. Ας ξεκινήσουμε πχ με μια ΟΚΣΥΑ2 (ειναι η πιο οικονομική σε σχέση με το bw), που πάει 26,000 ευρώ / μήνα. Ας βάλουμε και μια σύνδεση στο διεθνές Ιντερνετ, πχ μισο GBps, ας πούμε 100,000 ευρώ / μηνα που ειναι πολύ αισιόδοξο. Εχουμε λοιπόν μέχρι στιγμής 126 χιλ. Βάλε και σύνδεση με ΑΙΧ, άλλο ένα 15 χιλ ευρώ, και έχουμε πάει στα 140 χιλ. Τώρα βάλε συστήματα (authentication / billing), routers, mail servers, dns servers κλπ, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε κόστος αγοράς αλλά πχ leasing, βάλε εξαιρετικά αισιόδοξο κάνα 20 χιλ / μήνα. Σύνολο 160. Βάλε και άλλα 40 για μισθούς (καλύπτει ίσα ίσα για 8-10 τεχνικούς, το noc δηλαδή), ούτε helpdesk ούτε τίποτα, ουτε marketing, διαφημίσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Δηλαδή έχουμε έναν ISP με κόστος εσχατολογικά μικρό χωρίς ίχνος κέρδους, στα 200 χιλ / μήνα. Πόσους πελάτες χρειαζόμαστε; Πρέπει να βγαίνουν 200 χιλ μήνα το λιγοτερο. Αρα με συνδρομή 20 ευρώ πχ η χιλιάρα θέλουμε 10,000 συνδρομητές... Ωχ, ξέχασα. Δεν είναι δικά μας τα 20 ευρω / μήνα της συνδρομής! Τα 15 περίπου τα παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ! Αρα παίρνουμε μόνο 5 ευρώ σε κάθε σύνδεση. Αρα τι θα κάνουμε; Η' θα μοιράσουμε την σύνδεση σε περισσότερους πελάτες ή θα αυξήσουμε το τιμή της χιλιάρας. Λοιπόν, για να μην αυξήσουμε την τιμή, σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχουμε 40,000 πελάτες. ξεπερνώντας το πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι να βρούμε 40,000 πελάτες, ο αριθμός αυτός σημαίνει ότι εαν κατεβάζουν όλοι την ίδια στιγμή, θα έχουν ταχύτητα 13Kbps!!!!!! Μάλιστα κύριε, μόνο 13Kbps... Εστω ότι θέλουμε να το παίξουμε καλοί και να αυξήσουμε το εγγυημένο. Πόσο ναναι αυτό; Ας πούμε 256Kbps. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μην ειναι παραπάνω απο 2000 πελάτες. Αρα οι πελάτες μας θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν 200,000 ευρώ / 2,000 πελάτες = 100 ευρώ το μήνα... Μμμμμ μάλλον ελάχιστοι θαναι σε θέση ή διάθεση να δώσουν 100 ευρώ, μόνο και μόνο ότι θα έχουν εγγύηση ότι η ταχύτητά τους δεν θα πέσει λιγότερο απο το 1/4

Τα παραπάνω ειναι πολύ αισιόδοξα σενάρια, στην πράξη μια αντίστοιχη υλοποίηση έχει κόστος τουλάχιστον το διπλάσιο. Μα γιατί λοιπόν έχουμε τόσο χαμηλές τιμές; Μα επειδή μοιράζονται το κοστος πολύ χρήστες, και οσο ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες στο διεθνές ιντερνετ, δεν πάει γραμμικά το κόστος. Χώρια που οι πάροχοι βγάζουν χρήματα και απο λοιπές πιο κερδοφόρες υπηρεσίες όπως hosting, dns registrar, datacenters, collocation, vpns κλπ. 

Αρα το να κάνεις τον ISP μόνο εύκολο δεν ειναι, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, μετά θα τα ακούμε και απο πάνω....

----------


## YiannisM

> Προσωπικά, αν ήταν να πήγαινα σε καφετέρια και τον καφέ με τα 20 καλαμάκια να τον έπινε ο ένας και να μην έφτανε για μας, θα άλλαζα καφετέρια και θα πήγαινα σε μία που, ενώ θα είχε τον (ίδιας ποιότητας) καφέ λογικά ακριβότερο ( ; ), τουλάχιστον θα έφτανε να πιει ο άλλος του σκασμού, να πιω όμως και γω τη γουλίτσα μου όποτε μου αρέσει. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δε θα ήθελα πάντως, να έχω τον σερβιτόρο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου, να μετράει τις γουλιές μου με το σταγονόμετρο.
> 
> Και φυσικά δε με προβληματίζει διόλου το αν "βγαίνει" ο μαγαζάτορας με τον καφέ που σερβίρει. Μαγαζί είναι, οφείλει να κάνει το κουμάντο του και να τιμολογίσει τα προϊόντα του όπως αυτό νομίζει, για να επιβιώσει - να κερδίσει. Και ξέρει να το κάνει, αλλιώς θα είχε κλείσει εδώ και χρόνια. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρνει, ας αλλάξει επάγγελμα.
> 
> Μεγαλώνει ο ανταγωνισμός, πολλές οι καφετέριες. Θα κοιτάξουμε πού θα πιούμε τον καλύτερο (σε ποιότητα, αλλά και σε ποσότητα) καφέ, στην καλύτερη τιμή. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι το πόσο "κουράζεται" ο καημένος ο μαγαζάτορας να προσφέρει τον λιγοστό καφέ του σε μας τους διψασμένους. Αυτό είναι αλλουνού δουλειά. Αν ήταν να αγχώνομαι και γι'αυτό, έπινα καφέ στο σπίτι...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## costaorf

> Παράθεση: Αρχικό μήνυμα από costaorf  
> Συμφωνώ με τη δημιουργία ISP. Τόσοι χρήστες που είμαστε εδώ μέσα θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε. Αν μάλιστα ήταν και μη κερδοσκοπική (χωρίς μετόχους και ΧΑΑ) ίσως ήταν και φθηνότερη. Τί λένε και οι άλλοι;.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eσυ τι λές. Ας ξεκινήσουμε πχ με μια ΟΚΣΥΑ2....
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Εγώ το μόνο που λέω είναι ένα ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παράθεση των στοιχείων. Είναι όντως διαφωτιστικά και καλύπτουν κενά γνώσης μου στο θέμα. Δεν ήμουν όμως εγώ που το πρότεινα. Απλά συμφώνησα με κάποιον που το πρότεινε (φαίνεται και από την παράθεση) χωρίς να γνωρίζω τις διαδικασίες και απλά ζήτησα και τη γνώμη των άλλων (για αυτό και οι ευχαριστίες μου).

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως εχω καλυτερη ιδεα φιλε μου απο σενα.

να καταργηθει το DSL και το ISDN και να γυρισουμε στο PSTN και την χρονοχρεωση ΕΠΑΚ.

ουτε θα γρινιαζουμε για τις ταχυτητες ουτε τιποτα.

γιατι αυτο που λες δεν στεκει για το γεγονος οτι αν το παμε χρηματικα εγω που ειμαι OFFICE USER και τα δινω χοντρα στον ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα επρεπε να εχω ολο το bandwidth απο το κεντρο και οι υπολοιποι να παιρνετε οτι περισσευει ετσι θα σου αρεσε.? δεν νομιζω.

ο λογος που εφυγα απο HOME USER και πηγα σε OFFICE USER ηταν αυτοι οι χαζοπεριορισμοι.

----------


## yiapap

> *NO COMMENT*


 :Laughing:  Εξαιρετικό! 
Ελπίζω να μην προστατεύεται από Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## contime

> Εξαιρετικό! 
> Ελπίζω να μην προστατεύεται από Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα!


Mαλλον δεν προστατευεται... :Innocent:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Περα απο την πλακα ομως το συγκεκριμενο τραγουδακι, λεει τα πραγματα ακριβως οπως ειναι....κι ασε εμας στο adslgr και τα παρομοια να γεμιζουμε σελίδες σχετικα με το τι πρεπει και δεν πρεπει... :Wink:

----------


## albatross

Εγω θα σας πω μονο αυτο. Γνωστος μου στη Γαλλια κατεβαζει με 1ΜBτο δευτερολεπτο, και βλεπει Online tv παραλληλα, με 35€
Τωρα για να ειμαστε λογικοι, εγω προσωπικα δεν περιμενω απο μια μοιραζομενη συνδεση να παιρνω το 100%. Και με 50-60Κ την κανω τη δουλεια μου με τη 1024 που εχω. Συνηθως την ημερα δεν τα πιανω ουτε αυτα.
Ενα πραγμα μονο θα επισημανω. Δεν αξιζει περισσοτερο το δικο σου το Voip περισσοτερο απο τα torrents που χρησιμοποιει καποιος αλλος, αλλα ουτε και το αντιστροφο ισχυει. Το internet προσφερει πολλες δυνατοτητες. Αλλος θελει να μιλαει με τις ωρες στο Skype, αλλος θελει να κατεβαζει πολλα αρχεια και μεγαλου ογκου. Αφου οι providers δεν βγαζουν διαφορετικα πακετα για διαφορετικου τυπου χρηστες θα πρεπει ολοι να βολευτείτε με αυτο. Και τα παραπονα σας στο υπευθυνο, ο οποιος ειναι ο provider σας. Ρωτας αν ο αλλος ειναι αναγκασμενος να αφηνει με τις ωρες το pc του ανοιχτο για να κατεβαζει ενα torrent επειδη κατεβαζει με 25lκ. Μηπως να σου ζητησω να σταματησεις να μιλας με τη γκομενα στο skype με της ωρες και να στειλεις κανα sms? H μηπως να παω στο netcafe για να κατεβασω το torrent μου για να μιλας ανετα και να καιγεσαι στο wow ολο το βραδυ; 
Εχουν καταφερει οι isp να μας κανουν να τρωγομαστε μεταξυ μας. Διαιρει και βασιλευε δηλαδη.

edit: και κατι ακομα. οι συνδεσεις οι 8αρες σε ποιους απευθυνονται λετε;

----------


## GeorgeNorth

Noμιζω οτι το συμβολαιο δε λεει πουθενα οτι δεν θα κατεβαζω συνεχεια... Απο τη στιγμη που πληρωνω για 8αρα, πρεπει να την εχω κιολας.

Αυτος που προσφερει κατι πρεπει να εχει και την υποδομη για να το κανει. Αν δε μπορει ας προσφερει λιγοτερα, οχι ομως να δινει μεγαλη ταχυτητα και μετα να λεει μην κανετε αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ! 

Αν ηταν ετσι ας εδιναν μονο ογκοχρεωση... Απο τη στιγμη που δινει 24/7 μονιμη σημαινει οτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να το κανει κιολας. Εσεις με το μερος των εταιριων εισαστε ή με το μερος των καταναλωτων? Δεν καταλαβαινω τι λογικη ειναι αυτη.... Ειλικρινα.

Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.... Αν πληρωνεις πολλα δικαιουσαι και πολλα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Το συμβόλαιο λέει πως έχεις 8αρα σύνδεση με το dslam.
Από εκεί και πέρα πράγματι δεν λέει πουθενά να μη κατεβάζεις συνέχεια. Λέει όμως πως η πρόσβασή σου είναι μεριζόμενη και επομένως δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι θα έχεις 8mbps με το internet.  :Smile:

----------


## ZackNV

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


Αν η χρήση τόρρεντ και μουλαριού είναι αλόγιστη, τότε σε πληροφορώ ότι η χρήση του διαδικτύου για email και browsing (κάτι που κάνουν αρκετοί χρήστες) είναι εξίσου αλόγιστη, αν όχι ηλίθια.

----------


## stmour

> Eσυ τι λές. Ας ξεκινήσουμε πχ με μια ΟΚΣΥΑ2 (ειναι η πιο οικονομική σε σχέση με το bw), που πάει 26,000 ευρώ / μήνα. Ας βάλουμε και μια σύνδεση στο διεθνές Ιντερνετ, πχ μισο GBps, ας πούμε 100,000 ευρώ / μηνα που ειναι πολύ αισιόδοξο. Εχουμε λοιπόν μέχρι στιγμής 126 χιλ. Βάλε και σύνδεση με ΑΙΧ, άλλο ένα 15 χιλ ευρώ, και έχουμε πάει στα 140 χιλ. Τώρα βάλε συστήματα (authentication / billing), routers, mail servers, dns servers κλπ, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε κόστος αγοράς αλλά πχ leasing, βάλε εξαιρετικά αισιόδοξο κάνα 20 χιλ / μήνα. Σύνολο 160. Βάλε και άλλα 40 για μισθούς (καλύπτει ίσα ίσα για 8-10 τεχνικούς, το noc δηλαδή), ούτε helpdesk ούτε τίποτα, ουτε marketing, διαφημίσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
> 
> Δηλαδή έχουμε έναν ISP με κόστος εσχατολογικά μικρό χωρίς ίχνος κέρδους, στα 200 χιλ / μήνα. Πόσους πελάτες χρειαζόμαστε; Πρέπει να βγαίνουν 200 χιλ μήνα το λιγοτερο. Αρα με συνδρομή 20 ευρώ πχ η χιλιάρα θέλουμε 10,000 συνδρομητές... Ωχ, ξέχασα. Δεν είναι δικά μας τα 20 ευρω / μήνα της συνδρομής! Τα 15 περίπου τα παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ! Αρα παίρνουμε μόνο 5 ευρώ σε κάθε σύνδεση. Αρα τι θα κάνουμε; Η' θα μοιράσουμε την σύνδεση σε περισσότερους πελάτες ή θα αυξήσουμε το τιμή της χιλιάρας. Λοιπόν, για να μην αυξήσουμε την τιμή, σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχουμε 40,000 πελάτες. ξεπερνώντας το πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι να βρούμε 40,000 πελάτες, ο αριθμός αυτός σημαίνει ότι εαν κατεβάζουν όλοι την ίδια στιγμή, θα έχουν ταχύτητα 13Kbps!!!!!! Μάλιστα κύριε, μόνο 13Kbps... Εστω ότι θέλουμε να το παίξουμε καλοί και να αυξήσουμε το εγγυημένο. Πόσο ναναι αυτό; Ας πούμε 256Kbps. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μην ειναι παραπάνω απο 2000 πελάτες. Αρα οι πελάτες μας θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν 200,000 ευρώ / 2,000 πελάτες = 100 ευρώ το μήνα... Μμμμμ μάλλον ελάχιστοι θαναι σε θέση ή διάθεση να δώσουν 100 ευρώ, μόνο και μόνο ότι θα έχουν εγγύηση ότι η ταχύτητά τους δεν θα πέσει λιγότερο απο το 1/4
> 
> Τα παραπάνω ειναι πολύ αισιόδοξα σενάρια, στην πράξη μια αντίστοιχη υλοποίηση έχει κόστος τουλάχιστον το διπλάσιο. Μα γιατί λοιπόν έχουμε τόσο χαμηλές τιμές; Μα επειδή μοιράζονται το κοστος πολύ χρήστες, και οσο ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες στο διεθνές ιντερνετ, δεν πάει γραμμικά το κόστος. Χώρια που οι πάροχοι βγάζουν χρήματα και απο λοιπές πιο κερδοφόρες υπηρεσίες όπως hosting, dns registrar, datacenters, collocation, vpns κλπ. 
> 
> Αρα το να κάνεις τον ISP μόνο εύκολο δεν ειναι, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, μετά θα τα ακούμε και απο πάνω....



ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!! Μολις εξήγησες πολύ όμορφα στον κόσμο γιατί η "προσφορές" των εναλλακτικών είναι μουφες! Προσπάθησα να το εξηγήσω με λιγότερα λόγια σε άλλο νημα αλλα δε με καταλάβανε πολλοι. Μπράβο σου! Άλλη φορά όταν θα σας τάζουν λαγούς μαζί με τα πετραχείλια να σκέφτεστε το παραπάνω πόστ του φίλου, και δε βλάπτει πριν δώσετε τα λεφτά σας στον ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ , να μάθετε σε τι οικονομικη κατάσταση βρίσκετε? Χρωστάει μήπως, μήπως έχει δάνεια να ξεπληρώσει, μήπως βαρέσει κανα πιστόλι? Μπά μάλον θα πάρει τα λεφτά μας κιαι θα κάνει τον κινέζο.... :Mad:

----------


## asmatiop

> Εγω θα σας πω μονο αυτο. Γνωστος μου στη Γαλλια κατεβαζει με 1ΜBτο δευτερολεπτο, και βλεπει Online tv παραλληλα, με 35€


Εμένα κολλητός μου στην Ελλάδα κατεβάζει με 1,2-1,3ΜΒ και βλέπει Online tv ταυτόχρονα με 33€ τον μήνα.
Cable tv προσφορά μεν πραγματικότητα δε.

----------


## GeorgeNorth

ASMATIOP εσυ με την 10αρα τι ταχυτητα κατεβασματος εχεις?

Παιδια εννοειται οτι οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημενες. Αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν ορια για το ποσο χαμηλη ειναι μια ταχυτητα.

Αν πληρωσεις για ενα αυτοκινητο που υποτιθεται οτι πιανει 200 χλμ. ωρα και αυτο μετα βιας τρεχει με 100, αυτο δεν ειναι κοροιδια?

Εξαλλου ο παροχος εφοσον πληρωνεται εχει υποχρεωση να αναβαθμιζει την υποδομη ωστε να δινει οσο πιο πολυ μπορει απο αυτο που υποσχεται

----------


## asmatiop

> ASMATIOP εσυ με την 10αρα τι ταχυτητα κατεβασματος εχεις?




Off Topic


		Από Nvidia/ntua πιάνω 1MB/s, η απόλαυση όμως είναι να κατεβάζεις τόρρεντ και να πιάνεις full ταχύτητα, κατεβάζεις το CD/Χvid σε 15 λεπτά. :Smile:

----------


## Martinstime

Αυτές είναι λογικές της μιζέριας.... Αθάνατη ελληνική λογική!!! Καθόμαστε και παίζουμε με ταχύτητες μωρουδίστικες.... ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ!!!!!!!!! Ολη η ευρώπη τρέχει και εμείς σερνόμαστε.... :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## JoeBar

> Το συμβόλαιο λέει πως έχεις 8αρα σύνδεση με το dslam.
> Από εκεί και πέρα πράγματι δεν λέει πουθενά να μη κατεβάζεις συνέχεια. Λέει όμως πως η πρόσβασή σου είναι *μεριζόμενη* και επομένως δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι θα έχεις 8mbps με το internet.


Μεριζόμενη. Επαναλαμβάνω *ΜΕΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΗ*. Αυτό σημαίνει οτί την μοιραζόμαστε, για όσους δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν ελληνικά. 
Και αυτοί που την μοιραζόμαστε είναι άλλοι χρήστες σαν εμάς. Δεν την μοιραζόμαστε με τον ΟΤΕ.  :Wink: 
Γι αυτό και οι ενέργειες μας επιρεάζουν αλλού λιγότερο και αλλού περισσότερο τους άλλους χρήστες.
Ας σταματήσει πλέον αυτή η νοοτροπία του Έλληνα "που πληρώνει και μαμάει" και ας αναλογιστούμε λίγο τι κάνουμε εμείς για τον διπλανό μας. Αλλά για πολλούς αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, σαν το συμβόλαιο του ΟΤΕ που όλοι αναφέρουν αλλά κανένας δεν έχει κάνει τον κόπο να το διαβάσει...  :Whistle:

----------


## gaiorama

> Αν πληρωσεις για ενα αυτοκινητο που υποτιθεται οτι πιανει 200 χλμ. ωρα και αυτο μετα βιας τρεχει με 100, αυτο δεν ειναι κοροιδια?



'Οντως, όποιος αγοράζει μια Ferari νομίζοντας οτι θα πιάσει τις μέγιστες επιδόσεις στους Ελληνικούς δρόμους, κοροιδεύει τον εαυτό του.  :Cool:

----------


## albatross

joebar: Eιναι καλυτερα, να πληρωνεις και να ξερεις τι παιρνεις. Ειτε προκειται για throttling στα p2p, ειτε για αλλαγες στο contention ratio ειτε ειτε ειτε...

----------


## GeorgeNorth

Nα μην ακουω αηδιες....

Επειδη ειναι μεριζομενη δε σημαινει οτι ο οτε εχει δικαιωμα να μοιραζει μια φετα ψωμι σε 10 ατομα.
Ποιος σας ειπε τετοια πραματα? Τι δικαιολογια ειναι αυτη? Επειδη μοιραζει ταχυτητα σημαινει οτι πρεπει να δινει λιγη στον καθενα?

Ε ΟΧΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ. Εχει υποχρεωση ως ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΩΝ να δινει σε ολους αρκετο... Δε μπορει να βαζει τα δυο ποδια σε ενα παπουτσι... και εσεις να επικροτειτε κιολας. Αυτα ειναι απαραδεκτα πραματα. Ανηκουστα.

----------


## anon

Δεν επικροτούμε με την λογική που λές, ώστε να φτάσει σε σημείο παραλογισμού. Αλλά δυστυχώς στν μάχη των εντυπώσεων, όπου κυριαρχούν τα πόσα Mbps download δίνει ο καθένας, λογικό ειναι να περιμένεις ότι αυτές οι ταχύτητες που ειναι μεριζόμενες, ειναι οι μέγιστες θεωρητικές. Οπότε εαν δεν τις πιάνεις, δεν πρέπει να κλαίγεσαι γιατί υπάρχει ο κακός ΟΤΕ και ο κακός ISP. Μάλλον υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη heavy users. Για τις λύσεις το έχουμε πει πολλάκις. Οσο το κατέβασμα του συνόλου των χρηστών ειναι μεγαλύτερο απο το διαθέσιμο bw, θα βλέπουμε μικρότερες ταχύτητες. Και τα περι να κόψουν το λαιμό τους να βάλουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, δεν ξέρεις πόσο σύμφωνο με βρίσκεις. Μόνο που φίλτατε, εαν οι πάροχοι πληρώνουν περισσότερα για bw, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα ανέβουν οι τιμές. Και εμένα με συμφέρει αυτό, γιατί μπορώ να πληρωσω. Πλήρωνα χιλιάρα (που ήταν πραγματική χιλιάρα, σχεδόν σαν μισθωμένο), 250+ ευρω / μηνα όταν πρωτοβγήκε το ADSL στην Ελλάδα. Μπορώ να το ξαναπληρώσω, για να έχω τέτοια ποιότητα. Εσύ μπορείς;;;; Γιαυτό προσέξτε καλά τι ζητάτε, που ξέρεις, μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικότητα  :Wink: 

Και για να συμπληρώσω, όποιος πληρώνει 10 - 20 ευρώ για 10Mbps, ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι πληρώνει πολύ λίγα, άρα κάπου υπάρχει ο λάκκος (της φάβας...). Αυτός ειναι κακές υπηρεσίες helpdesk, μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στην ενεργοποίηση/σύνδεση, αργές ταχύτητες, διακοπές, και άλλα.... Περιμένω πχ να ακούσουμε πάρα πολλά για τις συνδέσεις της 4ΝΕΤ που με 10 ευρώ/μήνα θα δώσει 10Mbps (όπου έχει LLU). Και οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι δουλεύουν με ζημία προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν μεγάλη πελατειακή βάση, και ανύπαρκτο ανταγωνισμό, για να ρεφάρουν τότε...

----------


## stmour

Ρε τι κουφά είναι αυτά. Από πότε το ΜΕΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΗ σημάινει τη μοιράζομαι με άλλους χρήστες? Μήπως περάσαμε στον κομμουνισμό και δε το κατάλαβα?? Ο καθένας έχει πληρωμένα 768, 1024, 2048 κοκ kbps. Ο Οτε και ο κάθε πάροχος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ να σου εξασφαλίσει την υπηρεσία για την οποία πλήρωσες.Δηλαδή αν το DSLAM του σηκώνει 100 χρήστες των 1024 kbps, θα πρέπει να πουλήσει 100 συνδέσεις. ΑΝ πουλήσει 101 είναι απλά παράνομος (τουλάχιστον ηθικά γιατί μένει να αποδειχτεί και πρακτικά). Σου λέει ας βάλω 150 πάνω στο DSLAM δε μπορεί στατιστικά πάνω από 100 δε θα είναι με full download κάθε χρονική στιγμή.Και μπορεί και να εχει και δίκιο στατιστικά. Ελα ομως που κάποιοι τρώνε μεγάλη ήττα , είτε λόγω του ότι ανήκουν στο στατιστικό λάθος έιτε λόγω του ότι αντί για 150 έωαλε 250 χρηστες πάνω. Όπως και να έχει το μη εγγυημένο bandwidth δε σημαινει σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση ότι μπορεί να κατεβάζεις με 100 τώρα και 50 μετά από 1 ώρα. Σημάινει απλά πως η διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου (λογικό για κάθε δίκτυο ψηφιακό τέτοιου τύπου) θα πάιζουν το κατέβασμά σου στα λογικά πλαίσια μιας λογικής σταθερής απόκλισης (standard deviation) που δε ξέρω πόση μπορεί να είναι αλλά δε νομίζω πάνω από 20% στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.
Δε θα κόψουμε εμείς τη χρήση του Ιντερνετ που πληρώσαμε. Οι Πάροχοι θα μας δώσουν τις εγκαταστάσεις που υποστηρίζουν τη γραμμή που μας πούλησαν!Τα χουν πεί και άλλοι παραπάνω και πιο καλά από μένα.

----------


## hemlock

stmour ξεχνας το connection ratio  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Ρε τι κουφά είναι αυτά. Από πότε το ΜΕΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΗ σημάινει τη μοιράζομαι με άλλους χρήστες? Μήπως περάσαμε στον κομμουνισμό και δε το κατάλαβα?? Ο καθένας έχει πληρωμένα 768, 1024, 2048 κοκ kbps. Ο Οτε και ο κάθε πάροχος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ να σου εξασφαλίσει την υπηρεσία για την οποία πλήρωσες.Δηλαδή αν το DSLAM του σηκώνει 100 χρήστες των 1024 kbps, θα πρέπει να πουλήσει 100 συνδέσεις. ΑΝ πουλήσει 101 είναι απλά παράνομος (τουλάχιστον ηθικά γιατί μένει να αποδειχτεί και πρακτικά). Σου λέει ας βάλω 150 πάνω στο DSLAM δε μπορεί στατιστικά πάνω από 100 δε θα είναι με full download κάθε χρονική στιγμή.Και μπορεί και να εχει και δίκιο στατιστικά. Ελα ομως που κάποιοι τρώνε μεγάλη ήττα , είτε λόγω του ότι ανήκουν στο στατιστικό λάθος έιτε λόγω του ότι αντί για 150 έωαλε 250 χρηστες πάνω. Όπως και να έχει το μη εγγυημένο bandwidth δε σημαινει σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση ότι μπορεί να κατεβάζεις με 100 τώρα και 50 μετά από 1 ώρα. Σημάινει απλά πως η διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου (λογικό για κάθε δίκτυο ψηφιακό τέτοιου τύπου) θα πάιζουν το κατέβασμά σου στα λογικά πλαίσια μιας λογικής σταθερής απόκλισης (standard deviation) που δε ξέρω πόση μπορεί να είναι αλλά δε νομίζω πάνω από 20% στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.
> Δε θα κόψουμε εμείς τη χρήση του Ιντερνετ που πληρώσαμε. Οι Πάροχοι θα μας δώσουν τις εγκαταστάσεις που υποστηρίζουν τη γραμμή που μας πούλησαν!*Τα χουν πεί και άλλοι παραπάνω και πιο καλά από μένα.*


Άλλοι τα έχουν πει πιο καλά από εσένα όντως, γιατί εσύ δεν τα λες και πολύ καλά.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ο καθένας έχει πληρωμένα 768, 1024, 2048 κοκ kbps. Ο Οτε και ο κάθε πάροχος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ να σου εξασφαλίσει την υπηρεσία για την οποία πλήρωσες.


και εσυ εισαι υποχρεωμενος να διαβασεις στο συμβολαιο που υπεγραψες οτι η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα δεν ειναι εγγυημενη, ουτε απο τον οτε, ουτε απο την αμερικα ον λαιν ουτε απο κανεναν ISP σε καμμια χωρα του κοσμου ειτε ειναι κομμουνιστικη ειτε οχι.
Αν θελεις εγγυημενη ταχυτητα μπορεις ανετα να επιλεξεις μισθωμενη γραμμη και να μην την μοιραζεσαι με το ...προλεταριατο.
 :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ρε τι κουφά είναι αυτά. Από πότε το ΜΕΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΗ σημάινει τη μοιράζομαι με άλλους χρήστες? Μήπως περάσαμε στον κομμουνισμό και δε το κατάλαβα?? Ο καθένας έχει πληρωμένα 768, 1024, 2048 κοκ kbps. Ο Οτε και ο κάθε πάροχος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ να σου εξασφαλίσει την υπηρεσία για την οποία πλήρωσες.Δηλαδή αν το DSLAM του σηκώνει 100 χρήστες των 1024 kbps, θα πρέπει να πουλήσει 100 συνδέσεις. ΑΝ πουλήσει 101 είναι απλά παράνομος (τουλάχιστον ηθικά γιατί μένει να αποδειχτεί και πρακτικά). Σου λέει ας βάλω 150 πάνω στο DSLAM δε μπορεί στατιστικά πάνω από 100 δε θα είναι με full download κάθε χρονική στιγμή.Και μπορεί και να εχει και δίκιο στατιστικά. Ελα ομως που κάποιοι τρώνε μεγάλη ήττα , είτε λόγω του ότι ανήκουν στο στατιστικό λάθος έιτε λόγω του ότι αντί για 150 έωαλε 250 χρηστες πάνω. Όπως και να έχει το μη εγγυημένο bandwidth δε σημαινει σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση ότι μπορεί να κατεβάζεις με 100 τώρα και 50 μετά από 1 ώρα. Σημάινει απλά πως η διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου (λογικό για κάθε δίκτυο ψηφιακό τέτοιου τύπου) θα πάιζουν το κατέβασμά σου στα λογικά πλαίσια μιας λογικής σταθερής απόκλισης (standard deviation) που δε ξέρω πόση μπορεί να είναι αλλά δε νομίζω πάνω από 20% στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.
> Δε θα κόψουμε εμείς τη χρήση του Ιντερνετ που πληρώσαμε. Οι Πάροχοι θα μας δώσουν τις εγκαταστάσεις που υποστηρίζουν τη γραμμή που μας πούλησαν!Τα χουν πεί και άλλοι παραπάνω και πιο καλά από μένα.


Δηλαδή π.χ. έχει ο πάροχος 10000 γραμμές 2048 και πρέπει να έχει κυκλ. εξωτερικού 20 giga, σωστά; :Thumb down: 
Δεν πάει έτσι φίλε.

----------


## JoeBar

Ρε τι συζητάμε; Εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα που πιστεύουν οτί με 20€ τον μήνα θα θα μαμήσουν το κόσμο...  :Whistle:

----------


## teodor_ch

προσωπικά θα κατεβάζω όσο θέλω και όσο μπορώ  :Smile: 
το πρόβλημα δε δημιουργείται απο τους χρήστες αλλά απο τους παρόχους  :Wink: 

καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeNorth

Oσοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με αυτα που τους δινουν και δεν διεκδικουν εχουν ηδη χασει το παιχνιδι.

Επισης πρεπει να καταλαβουμε τη διαφορα μεταξυ εγγυημενων ταχυτητων και ... απαραδεκτα χαμηλων ταχυτητων. Το συμβολαιο θα επρεπε να οριζει και την ελαχιστη αποδεκτη ταχυτητα συνδεσης.

Αν θεωρουν καποιοι εδω περα οτι ως πελατης θα τρως οτι σου δινουν και θα λες και ευχαριστω, εχουν χασει εντελως το νοημα.

----------


## hemlock

> Oσοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με αυτα που τους δινουν και δεν διεκδικουν εχουν ηδη χασει το παιχνιδι.
> 
> Επισης πρεπει να καταλαβουμε τη διαφορα μεταξυ εγγυημενων ταχυτητων και ... απαραδεκτα χαμηλων ταχυτητων. Το συμβολαιο θα επρεπε να οριζει και την ελαχιστη αποδεκτη ταχυτητα συνδεσης.
> 
> Αν θεωρουν καποιοι εδω περα οτι ως πελατης θα τρως οτι σου δινουν και θα λες και ευχαριστω, εχουν χασει εντελως το νοημα.


Πως το οριζεις αυτο το "απαραδεκτα χαμηλη ταχυτητα"?
Αν κατεβαζεις τα μαλλιοκεφαλα σου και δεν μπορεις ουτε Browsing να κανεις τοτε δεν σου φταιει ο ISP...Αυτη η ελαχιστη αποδεκτη ταχυτητα ναι δεν υπαρχει στο συμβολαιο αλλα και εσυ τοσο "χαζος" εισαι να καθεσαι σε μια εταιρεια που δεν σου εξασφαλιζει το ελαχιστο (οπως το εννοεις εσυ)?
Το τελευταιο στο γραφω επειδη ΔΕΝ ειμαι απο αυτους που εχω "μασησει" οτι μου εδωσε η Forthnet... :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Πως το οριζεις αυτο το "απαραδεκτα χαμηλη ταχυτητα"?
> * Αν κατεβαζεις τα μαλλιοκεφαλα σου* και δεν μπορεις ουτε Browsing να κανεις τοτε δεν σου φταιει ο ISP...


και οχι μονο ο ιδιος αλλα και οσοι μοιραζονται το dslam.
Επισης πρεπει να ξεκαθαριζουμε τι εννοουμε ταχυτητα.
Oταν εχει γεμισει ο τοπος "κατεβαστηρια" (download pcs ελληνιστι) o,τι και να δωσει ο οτε παλι θα γονατιζει το συστημα.
Η κουβεντα εχει γινει απειρες φορες στο φορουμ.



Off Topic


		Στις χωρες που εχουνε αξιοπρεπεις ταχυτητες υπαρχει το fair use policy, περιορισμοι στα πακετα p2p και δεν υπαρχουνε πολλες περιοχες σαν την κυψελη που ο ενας μενει κυριολεκτικα πανω στον αλλο και δεν υπαρχουνε διαφημισεις οπου τα σκυλια κατεβαζουνε ταινιες.

ΑΑΑΑ ναι, υπαρχουνε και δισκαδικα που πουλανε νομιμα cdακια σε καθε γωνια και οι σινεμαδες ειναι συνηθως γεματοι στας ευρωπας...
	

 :Wink:

----------


## albatross

Επειδη εχετε αγιοποιησει τους ελληνικους providers, ναι μεν καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν πιο ακριβα πακετα για heavy users.
Ομως εξω με τις τιμες που πληρωνουμε εδω παιρνεις ενα πολυ μεγαλο download cap, η και no fair usage policy.

----------


## Doxaios

> Ρε τι συζητάμε; Εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα που πιστεύουν οτί με 20€ τον μήνα θα θα μαμήσουν το κόσμο...


Εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό.Αν εσύ θές να τα χαρίσεις τα 20ε ή έστω και 1 λεπτό του ευρώ εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθημένος και θέλω το 100%.

----------


## maik

> Εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό.Αν εσύ θές να τα χαρίσεις τα 20ε ή έστω και 1 λεπτό του ευρώ εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθημένος και θέλω το 100%.


Να βαλουμε τα τσιγκινα σοβρακα λοιπον.

btw αν θες να μην χανεις ουτε ενα εκατοστο του € βαλε μισθωμενη.

----------


## hemlock

> Να βαλουμε τα τσιγκινα σοβρακα λοιπον.
> 
> btw αν θες να μην χανεις ουτε ενα εκατοστο του € βαλε μισθωμενη.


Μα να καθησει να τον κλεψουν με τα χρηματα που κανει η μισθωμενη?Γιατι?
Υπαρχει λογος?

----------


## maik

> Μα να καθησει να τον κλεψουν με τα χρηματα που κανει η μισθωμενη?Γιατι?
> Υπαρχει λογος?


Γιατι μονο με μισθωμενη εχεις 100% 24/7 αυτο που πληρωνεις. 
Με 10€ τον μηνα δεν τα εχεις ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι.

----------


## teodor_ch

> Γιατι μονο με μισθωμενη εχεις 100% 24/7 αυτο που πληρωνεις. 
> Με 10€ τον μηνα δεν τα εχεις ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι.


μή το ξεφτιλίσουμε κιόλας...
δεν είναι value/money η μισθωμένη  :Whistle: 

παίρνω ότι πληρώνω. αν κάποιοι θέλετε να παίρνετε λιγότερα, απαιτήστε απο τον πάροχο σας να σας δώσει νέα υπηρεσία με fair usage policy και διαφορετική τιμή εννοείται (χαμηλότερη)...εκτός αν είστε κορόιδα  :Respekt:

----------


## Doxaios

> Γιατι μονο με μισθωμενη εχεις 100% 24/7 αυτο που πληρωνεις. 
> Με 10€ τον μηνα δεν τα εχεις ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι.


Πριν βάλεις internet στο είπε αυτό κανείς?Εμένα όχι πάντως.Οι διαφημίσεις κάτι άλλα πράγματα έδειχναν/δείχνουν.

----------


## hemlock

> Πριν βάλεις internet στο είπε αυτό κανείς?Εμένα όχι πάντως.Οι διαφημίσεις κάτι άλλα πράγματα έδειχναν/δείχνουν.


Τις αποριες σου στο forum...Κανενας ΔΕΝ υποσχεθηκε full ταχυτητες

----------


## Doxaios

Τί σχέση έχει το forum με τους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ?Το forum μοιράζει τις ταχύτητες?Από δω και πέρα με κάθε νέα σύνδεση να μας λένε περάστε από το adslgr και μετά προχωρήστε στην σύνδεση. Εγώ πάντως πρίν βάλω adsl συγνώμη αλλά το forum δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## hemlock

> Τί σχέση έχει το forum με τους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ?Το forum μοιράζει τις ταχύτητες?Από δω και πέρα με κάθε νέα σύνδεση να μας λένε περάστε από το adslgr και μετά προχωρήστε στην σύνδεση. Εγώ πάντως πρίν βάλω adsl συγνώμη αλλά το forum δεν το ήξερα.


Καλο θα ηταν πριν κανουν ενεργοποιηση συνδεσης adsl να κοιταν εδω....Καθολου ασχημο.Ξερεις γιατι?
Γιατι θα τους λεγαμε οτι ΔΕΝ εχουν υπογραψει για full ταχυτητες...Το γραφει ρητα το συμβολαιο που υπεργαψαν/ θελουν να υπογραψουν.

----------


## Doxaios

OK guyz

----------


## maik

> Πριν βάλεις internet στο είπε αυτό κανείς?Εμένα όχι πάντως.Οι διαφημίσεις κάτι άλλα πράγματα έδειχναν/δείχνουν.


Πριν υπογραψεις διαβασες το συμβολαιο;;

Και εγω εβλεπα κατι διαφημισεις για τα σουπερ ντουπερ ουαου αυτοκινητα με 12 χιλ € αλλα οταν πηγα να ρωτησω μου ειπαν "ναι αλλα αυτο κανει 22"

----------


## Doxaios

Εδώ όμως δεν υπάρχει σούπερ ντούπερ αυτοκίνητο.Η διαφήμιση είναι και καλά για το προιον που παίρνεις. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη παραλλαγή του.

----------


## maik

> Εδώ όμως δεν υπάρχει σούπερ ντούπερ αυτοκίνητο.Η διαφήμιση είναι και καλά για το προιον που παίρνεις. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη παραλλαγή του.


Καμια διαφημιση απο οποιον ISP και να ειναι δεν λεει οτι θα εχεις αυτη την ταχυτητα 24/7.

----------


## hemlock

> Εδώ όμως δεν υπάρχει σούπερ ντούπερ αυτοκίνητο.Η διαφήμιση είναι και καλά για το προιον που παίρνεις. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη παραλλαγή του.


παραδειγματα λαθος αγορας ,λογω παραπλανητικης διαφημησης του ISP, εχει μπολικα το forum :Wink: 
Ξεκινα αποο την ΟΝ πηγαινε στη forthnet ,τραβα παραπερα στην Hol

----------


## anon

H διαφήμιση είναι παραπλανητική, αλλού σε μικρό αλλού σε μεγάλο βαθμό, παντού. Μα παντού. Τι να πρωτοπιάσεις; Τα απορρυπαντικά, που όλα εγγυώνται ότι θα πλένεις τα ρούχα στους 10 βαθμους και σε μια ώρα θα βγαίνουν σαν καινούργια; Για τα αυτοκίνητα, που με 12,000 ευρώ ταχει όλα, και πας εκεί και αυτό που ταχει όλα τελικά βγαίνει 22,000; Για τα γλυκά που περιέχουν 200% γάλα (ειναι σούπερ συμπυκνωμένο!!!) και ειναι τελικά πάρα πολύ καλά για τα παιδιά, παρόλο που ειναι γλυκά! Και πρέπει με τέτοια να τα ταίζουμε... Τα γιαούρτια, που δεν είναι γιαούρτια, αλλά επιδόρπια γιαρτιού (για λεπτομέρειες/διαφορές ψάξτε βρείτε). Και ο κατάλογος δεν τελειώνει. Νομίζω ότι στην σημερινή εποχή όποιος λέει ότι έπεσε θύμα διαφήμισης  μάλλον ήρθε απο κάπου χωρις καθόλου τηλεόραση... Και η λαική σοφία λέει κάτι που δεν έχει αλλάξει "οπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι".

----------


## albatross

Υπαρχουν καποιοι που επειδη δεν ξερουν που λειτουργει η dsl απαιτουν να κατεβαζουν με τη μεγιστη ονομαστικη ταχυτητα συνεχως. Αυτο δε γινεται. Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω προβλημα να πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου σε ωρες αιχμης, αλλα σε καποια αποδεκτα πλαισια. Δε γινεται να τα φορτωνουμε ολα τα κακα του ελληνικου internet στα torrent και στα μουλαρια. Αν δε μπορεις να δωσεις flat rate, να μη δωσεις. Αν εφαρμοζεις fair usage policy, να το λες στον πελατη. Τωρα να βαζεις κοφτη στον πελατη σου, δε νομιζω οτι το προβλεπει το συμβολαιο ρητα (μια και τα εχουμε ψωμοτυρι τα συμβολαια) και δεν ειναι και συμπεριφορα σωστη. Αν δε μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως βγαλε ενα πακετο με cap και επειτα βαλε μια επιπλεον χρεωση. Βγαλε ενα ακομα πιο ακριβο πακετο χωρις ογκοχρεωση για heavy users και κοστολογησε το οσο νομιζεις οτι αξιζει.
Μονο δειτε και καποιες περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη
και καποιες γνωμες
για σκεφτειτε ποσο ακριβο τελικα πληρωνουμε το bandwidth εδω στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## anon

Yπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά απο την "να κόψουν το κεφάλι τους και να κάνουν την ADSL να δουλέυει με την μεγιστη ταχύτητα 24/7/365" και με την στάση "έτσι ειναι ζωή και πως να την αλλάξεις, και να λέμε και ευχαριστώ". Πρέπει ως καταναλωτές να διεκδικούμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε, με την δύναμη που έχουμε, της τσέπης, ότι δηλαδή όποιος προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, θα ειναι προτιμητέος. Αυτό γινεται γνωρίζοντας ότι φυσικά δεν θα έχουμε παράλογες απαιτήσεις, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα μπορούν ποτέ να ειναι εφικτές και θα αντιμετωπιζόμαστε ως γραφικοί...

----------


## A_gamer

> Υπαρχουν καποιοι που επειδη δεν ξερουν που λειτουργει η dsl απαιτουν να κατεβαζουν με τη μεγιστη ονομαστικη ταχυτητα συνεχως. Αυτο δε γινεται. Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω προβλημα να πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου σε ωρες αιχμης, αλλα σε καποια αποδεκτα πλαισια. Δε γινεται να τα φορτωνουμε ολα τα κακα του ελληνικου internet στα torrent και στα μουλαρια. Αν δε μπορεις να δωσεις flat rate, να μη δωσεις. Αν εφαρμοζεις fair usage policy, να το λες στον πελατη. Τωρα να βαζεις κοφτη στον πελατη σου, δε νομιζω οτι το προβλεπει το συμβολαιο ρητα (μια και τα εχουμε ψωμοτυρι τα συμβολαια) και δεν ειναι και συμπεριφορα σωστη. Αν δε μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως βγαλε ενα πακετο με cap και επειτα βαλε μια επιπλεον χρεωση. Βγαλε ενα ακομα πιο ακριβο πακετο χωρις ογκοχρεωση για heavy users και κοστολογησε το οσο νομιζεις οτι αξιζει.
> Μονο δειτε και καποιες περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη
> και καποιες γνωμες
> για σκεφτειτε ποσο ακριβο τελικα πληρωνουμε το bandwidth εδω στην Ελλαδα.


Σωστός! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> *Yπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά* απο την "*να κόψουν το κεφάλι τους* και να κάνουν την ADSL να δουλέυει με την μεγιστη ταχύτητα 24/7/365" και με την στάση "έτσι ειναι ζωή και πως να την αλλάξεις, *και να λέμε και ευχαριστώ*". Πρέπει ως καταναλωτές να διεκδικούμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε, με την δύναμη που έχουμε, της τσέπης, ότι δηλαδή *όποιος προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, θα ειναι προτιμητέος*. Αυτό γινεται *γνωρίζοντας* ότι φυσικά δεν θα έχουμε παράλογες απαιτήσεις, *γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα μπορούν ποτέ να ειναι εφικτές* και θα αντιμετωπιζόμαστε *ως γραφικοί*...


τα ειπε ολα!!!  :Clap:

----------


## lewton

Όταν έχεις ADSL, ξέρεις ότι δε θα έχεις εγγυημένα full ταχύτητα 24/7 (μπορεί να τα έχεις, αλλά όχι επειδή στο εγγυήθηκαν).
Από εκεί και πέρα, τα χρήματά σας είναι δικά σας και τα δίνετε όπου θέλετ. Αν δείτε ότι ο πάροχός σας δε σας ικανοποιεί, αλλάξτε τον ελεύθερα. Ανταγωνισμό έχουμε. Δοκιμάστε με κάποιον άλλο, με την ελπίδα ότι θα σας δίνει κάτι πιο κοντά στο full ταχύτητες 24/7.
Όμως μην απαιτείτε να σας δώσει κάτι που δεν έχει υπογράψει πουθενά ότι θα σας δώσει. Αυτό είναι αστείο.

----------


## geo7

Συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο νημα δεν ανοιξε γιατι καποιοι φωναζαν οτι δεν εχουν full ταχυτητα 24/7, αλλα γιατι καποιοι ισχυριζονται οτι πρεπει να μπει cap για να περιοριστει η ορεξη των downloaders.
Oπως γνωριζουμε, σε ολο τον κοσμο, πωλουνται κυριως πακετα unlimited και καποιοι παροχοι προσφερουν και πακετα limited.
Δωστε μας λοιπον καποιες ενδεικτικες τιμες των unlimited πακετων που κυκλοφορουν στις υπολοιπες χωρες, και αν το δικο μας "unlimited" πακετο το...πληρωνουμε φθηνοτερα, τοτε να το συζητησουμε.
Θερμη παρακληση μονο, μην παραδειγματιστουμε απο την αγγλια παλι!
Αν οι τιμες που πληρωνουμε ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα, (που το πληρωνουμε μαλλον ακριβοτερα...) το προβλημα σας ειναι οτι οι παροχοι δεν προσφερουν και limited πακετα με ενα limit της προκοπης και καλυτερη τιμη, και οχι οι dowloaders.
Kαλως ή κακως, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ευρυζωνικων συνδεσεων παγκοσμιως, αγοραζεται με την προοπτικη του downloading.

----------


## maik

> .
> Kαλως ή κακως, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ευρυζωνικων συνδεσεων παγκοσμιως, αγοραζεται με την προοπτικη του downloading.


Αυτο που το ειδες;;;

----------


## geo7

Γιατι εχεις αμφιβαλιες για αυτο?  :Whistle: 
Και κατα τη γνωμη σου, πια ειναι η συνηθης χρηση?
Στο στησιμο servers?  :Thinking:

----------


## albatross

> Kαλως ή κακως, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ευρυζωνικων συνδεσεων παγκοσμιως, αγοραζεται με την προοπτικη του downloading.


Aυτο ακριβως. Δηλαδη για ποιο λογο αγοραζει καποιος 8mbps; Για να βλεπει τα mail του; Οσο για το τι ειναι εφικτο και τι οχι, πειτε μου μια εταιρια τηλεπικοινωνιων στην Ευρωπη που ειχε τοσο ευνοικες συνθηκες για την αναπτυξη της οσο ο ΟΤΕ; Μονοπωλιο για χρονια και τιμολογια ιδιωτικης εταιριας. Και πως μεταφραστηκε αυτο σε υποδομες; Μηδεν στο πηλικο. Ηταν καλα να πληρωνουμε 30€ στον isp και να χρεωνουμε το τηλεφωνο αλλα 30 με τις γρηγορες dialup. Και μπορει να τις ειχαμε ακομα αν δεν πιεζαν απο ΕΕ και δεν εμπαιναν εναλλακτικοι στο παιχνιδι. Δεν ειναι θεμα λοιπον του τι ειναι εφικτο, αλλα κατα ποσο υπαρχει θεληση.

----------


## sdikr

> Aυτο ακριβως. Δηλαδη για ποιο λογο αγοραζει καποιος 8mbps; Για να βλεπει τα mail του; Οσο για το τι ειναι εφικτο και τι οχι, πειτε μου μια εταιρια τηλεπικοινωνιων στην Ευρωπη που ειχε τοσο ευνοικες συνθηκες για την αναπτυξη της οσο ο ΟΤΕ; Μονοπωλιο για χρονια και τιμολογια ιδιωτικης εταιριας. Και πως μεταφραστηκε αυτο σε υποδομες; Μηδεν στο πηλικο. Ηταν καλα να πληρωνουμε 30€ στον isp και να χρεωνουμε το τηλεφωνο αλλα 30 με τις γρηγορες dialup. Και μπορει να τις ειχαμε ακομα αν δεν πιεζαν απο ΕΕ και δεν εμπαιναν εναλλακτικοι στο παιχνιδι. Δεν ειναι θεμα λοιπον του τι ειναι εφικτο, αλλα κατα ποσο υπαρχει θεληση.


Όλες οι πρώην   δημοσιές telco  ανα την ευρώπη/κοσμό
Μου αρέσει που αναφέρεις τα 30 των isp  και μετά μιλάς  τι κάλα που έχουμε εναλλακτικούς (πρωην και νην Isp)   :Razz: 
Για σκέψου  σου ζητούσαν 30 ευρώ για την Isdn ενώ ξέραν οτι δεν θα είσαι μέσα 24/7 και τώρα με 10 σου δίνουν 1024 ή και παραπάνω  :Wink:

----------


## albatross

> Όλες οι πρώην   δημοσιές telco  ανα την ευρώπη/κοσμό
> Μου αρέσει που αναφέρεις τα 30 των isp  και μετά μιλάς  τι κάλα που έχουμε εναλλακτικούς (πρωην και νην Isp)  
> Για σκέψου  σου ζητούσαν 30 ευρώ για την Isdn ενώ ξέραν οτι δεν θα είσαι μέσα 24/7 και τώρα με 10 σου δίνουν 1024 ή και παραπάνω


Ναι αλλα τα μονοπωλια στις περισσοτερες telco εσπασαν αρκετα νωριτερα απο εδω, και επιπλεον ειναι πολυ μπροστα σε υποδομες. Επιπλεον εχεις συγκρινει τιμολογια; Στην Κυπρο για παραδειγμα που εκανα μερικους μηνες, με καρτοκινητο CYTA μιλουσα με Ελλαδα ενα τεταρτο της ωρας με 1 λιρα.
Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους δεν ειπα πουθενα "τι καλα". Ειπα απλως οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν και αυτοι θα εξελισσόταν το internet πιο αργα. Δεν το εκαναν για την ψυχη της μανας τους σιγουρα. Απλως πηγαν να προλαβουν τις εξελιξεις. Το προβλημα ειναι  οτι τωρα μειωνονται τα υπερ-υπερκερδη που ειχαν προηγουμενως επειδη τρωμε λιγακι bandwidth και τους κακοφαινεται.

edit: Ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι η μονη αναβαθμιση που εκανε ο ΟΤΕ με χαρα ηταν οι ψηφιακες γραμμες, για να μπορει να μας χρεωνει με το λεπτο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα τα μονοπωλια στις περισσοτερες telco εσπασαν αρκετα νωριτερα απο εδω, και επιπλεον ειναι πολυ μπροστα σε υποδομες. Επιπλεον εχεις συγκρινει τιμολογια; Στην Κυπρο για παραδειγμα που εκανα μερικους μηνες, με καρτοκινητο CYTA μιλουσα με Ελλαδα ενα τεταρτο της ωρας με 1 λιρα.
> Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους δεν ειπα πουθενα "τι καλα". Ειπα απλως οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν και αυτοι θα εξελισσόταν το internet πιο αργα. Δεν το εκαναν για την ψυχη της μανας τους σιγουρα. Απλως πηγαν να προλαβουν τις εξελιξεις. Το προβλημα ειναι  οτι τωρα μειωνονται τα υπερ-υπερκερδη που ειχαν προηγουμενως επειδη τρωμε λιγακι bandwidth και τους κακοφαινεται.




Off Topic


		Και στην Αγγλία μιλάω με Ελλάδα  με καρτοκινήτο   με 5p  το λεπτό,  και τι με αυτό;
Στο Ιντερνετ η cyta  έχει  όριο όγκου,  όσο για τις υποδομές,  οι ίδιες είναι και εδώ οι ίδιες και εκεί,  και εδώ χαλκός και εκεί χαλκός,  σε μερικές χώρες μόνο υπάρχει οπτική  στό σπίτι ή στην οικοδόμη
Οσό για τα τιμολόγια,  αν σκεφτείς οτι οι αλλοι ξεκίνησαν πρώτοι και πλέον φτάσαμε να λέμε 4mb  με 40 ευρώ  απο τον πρώην δημόσιο telco  δεν είμαστε και τόσο χάλια

----------


## albatross

Off Topic


		Συμφωνω οτι τα πραγματα εχουν βελτιωθει αρκετα, και φαινονται οτι πηγαινουν προς το καλυτερο. Απλως ο λογος που εχει δημιουργηθει αυτη η συμφορηση, ειναι οτι η Ελλαδα μπηκε στο παιχνιδι της broadband με μεγαλη καθυστερηση. Επομενως μπορει μεν η υποδομη στα καλωδια να ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια, αλλα υπαρχει και το θεμα των μηχανηματων, με τους χρηστες να περιμενουν τις αναβαθμισεις.

----------


## maik

> Γιατι εχεις αμφιβαλιες για αυτο? 
> Και κατα τη γνωμη σου, πια ειναι η συνηθης χρηση?
> Στο στησιμο servers?


Το τι πιστευω εγω και συ δεν εχει σημασια. Στοιχεια εχεις;;

----------


## ermis

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω σαν χρήστης adsl είναι όταν κατεβάζω κάτι να κατεβαίνει με τη ταχύτητα που πληρώνω! Επίσης πρέπει οι isp αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν τις υποσχόμενες ταχύτητες το ΜΕΧΡΙ τους να το λένε ξεκάθαρα! Είμαι κατά της ογκοχρέωης. Τώρα όποιος πάρει adsl και μάλιστα τις max ταχύτητες για να κατεβάζει το θέλει! Αλλοιώς θα έπερνε ενα φτηνό πακέτο μικρής ταχύτητας.

----------


## albatross

> Το τι πιστευω εγω και συ δεν εχει σημασια. Στοιχεια εχεις;;


Με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives...rend_watch.php

----------


## anon

> Γιατι εχεις αμφιβαλιες για αυτο? 
> Και κατα τη γνωμη σου, πια ειναι η συνηθης χρηση?
> Στο στησιμο servers?


Εδώ ειναι το λάθος που κάνουνε πολλοί. Θεωρούν ευατόν ως μέτρο σύγκρισης για όλους και για όλα. Εαν υποθέσουμε, έστω τελείως υποθετικά, ότι όλοι οι συνδρομητές ενός παρόχου πχ 4ΝΕΤ κάνουν downloading. Διαβάσαμε πρόσφατα σε κάποια ανακοίνωση τύπου, ότι εχει πολύ περισσότερους απο 100,000 συνδρομητές ADSL(ΑΡΥΣ). Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Απλά νούμερα, (μερικοί δυστυχώς έχουν ξεχάσει την αριθμητική του δημοτικού), 100,000 Χ 1Mbps = 100Gbps!!! Nαι τόσο θέλει.... Πόσο έχει η 4ΝΕΤ; Νομίζω 7Gbps, το οποίο το δίνει και στα datacenters, και στα μισθωμένα κλπ κλπ. Aς κάνουμε λοιπόν μια υπόθεση ότι απο τα 7, τα 5 ειναι καθαρα για ADSL ΑΡΥΣ όπου διαθέτει τους 100,000+ συνδρομητές. Με απλά λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι για αυτούς όλους αν κατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα, θα έχουν 5Χ1024/100,000 = 52Kbps... .Γουυυυυααααάαααου....  Πως γίνεται λοιπόν να πιάνουν κοντά στο 1Mbps ή έστω στο μισό απο αυτό; Πολύ απλά, *η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών δεν κατεβάζει συνέχεια* .... Αρα το επιχείρημά σου ότι όλοι παίρνουν για να κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, δεν ισχύει, ακόμη και εαν το υπολογίσουμε απο τα νούμερα. Ευτυχώς δηλαδή, διαφορετικά θα παίρνουμε χιλιάρα γραμμή και με το ζόρι θα πιάναμε ταχύτητες των 50Kbps, δηλαδή όσο μια PSTN (ούτε όσο μια ISDN)....


Oσο γιατί κάποιος να πληρώσει για χιλιάρα ή ακόμη και για 8mbps, πρώτα απόλα γιατί μπορεί να το κάνει (απο οικονομική άποψη), κατα δεύτερο γιατί άλλο ειναι να σου κατεβαίνει μια σελίδα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο και άλλο σε μισό λεπτό, άλλο να χρειάζονται 10 λεπτά να κατέβουν όλα τα emails, και άλλο να γίνεται σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, άλλο να μπορείς να δείς ένα video στο youtube ή να μην μπορείς να το δείς... Και φυσικά και το download, μόνο που για πολύ κόσμο δεν σημαίνει κατεβαστήρια που τρέχουν 24ώρες το 24ωρο.... Μην ανάγετε την δική σας ιδιαιτερότητα του συνεχούς κατεβάσματος σε καθεστώς για όλους τους χρήστες. Δεν ισχύει αυτό, και αποδεικνύεται και απο τα νούμερα.

----------


## tugito

> Εγω θα σας πω μονο αυτο. Γνωστος μου στη Γαλλια κατεβαζει με 1ΜBτο δευτερολεπτο, και βλεπει Online tv παραλληλα, με 35€


Kι εγώ έτσι κατεβάζω με 37,90 τον μήνα και ειμαι στην Ελλάδα. Ας είναι καλά η netone. Για τις ασταθείς ταχύτητες φταίει ο οτε. Πηγα σε αλλο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο και ειδα την υγειά μου, κι αν αυτό δεν ειναι απόδειξη τοτε τι να πω.
Τωρα η αλογιστη χρήση ειναι ενα θέμα. Εγώ την αποφέυγω. Μου φτάνει που ότι θέλω το εχω κατεβάσει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Απο κει και πέρα παν μέτρο άριστον, όχι για να σερφάρουν οι αλλοι, δεν παίζει τέτοιο πρόβλημα στην netone, πιστεύω και σε αλλες ιδόκτητες, αλλά γιατι κάπου δεν εχει και νόημα, χανόμαστε σε τόνους πληροφοριών που ποτέ δεν θα κοντρολάρουμε.

----------


## Observer

Μερικές γρήγορες σκέψεις ...

  1. Όσοι συγκρίνουν τιμές πρόσβασης σε χώρες της κεντρικής και Β. Ευρώπης με το μπανανιστάν είναι εκτός θέματος ούτως ή άλλως . Μία συνδρομή στα 33 π.χ ευρώ (κάπου αναφέρθηκε) για την ίδια ή λίγο χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα στην κεντρο-βόρεια ευρώπη σε σχέση με το μπανανιστάν , είναι ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ίδια , καμία άλλη ομοιότης.
*Στην πράξη στην ευρώπη είναι πολύ φθηνότερη* εφόσον οι μισθοί τους και η μέση αγοραστική τους αξία δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους μισθούς και την μέση αγοραστική δυνατότητα του έλληνα .
  Έχουμε τις ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΕΣ τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες (και όχι μόνο) ... στην χώρα της μπανάνας . Δεν μιλάμε για την ποιότητά τους και τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξής τους (άλλη πικραμένη ιστορία). 
*ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ* λοιπόν οι τιμολογιακές συγκρίσεις .  

  2. Πράγματι το ADSL είναι μία μη εγγυημένη υπηρεσία όσων αφορά το bw, ταχύτητες κλπ ... 
  Αυτό δίνει το πρακτικό δικαίωμα στους providers και τους παρόχους να εξαπατούν τους καταναλωτές με διαφήμιση και "ράδιο αρβύλα" σούπερ ντούπερ ταχυτήτων λέγοντας ψέματα μέσω την κλασικής οδού με τις μισές αλήθειες.
  Εφόσον ο πΟΤΕς μπορεί να μπουκώσει μέχρι αηδίας και στο χαλαρό το DSLAM γιατί να μην το κάνει εφόσον η φύση του προϊόντος του δίνει την δυνατότητα να το κάνει , ...... γιατί ο provider να μην πουλήσει 10ρες ονομαστικές γραμμές σε όλες ανεξαρτήτως τις περιπτώσεις , ανεξάρτητα εάν ο καταναλωτής μπορεί και να απέχει 4  km από το dslam , ή η ποιότητα του χαλκού του δικτύου να είναι τέτοια που να επιτρέπει μόνο σήματα μορς ... κλπ κλπ
  ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και υπάρχει λύση-ασπίδα για τον καταναλωτή απέναντι στην εξαπάτηση της διαφήμισης και στο "ράδιο αρβύλα" των διαφόρων . Η λύση ονομάζεται minimum εγγυημένες ταχύτητες στο 60-70% (λέμε τώρα) των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων της συνδρομής .
  Για να θεωρηθεί σήμερα πως έχει "βλάβη η γραμμή" πρέπει οι ταχύτητες να βρίσκονται περίπου στο 1/3 των ταχυτήτων σε σχέση με την ονομαστική και μάλιστα "ανεπίσημα" όπως έχει αναφερθεί από πολλούς στο παρελθόν σε διάφορα τόπικς ... και φυσικά αυτή η θεώρηση "βλάβης" απευθύνεται σε κάφρους ... απλά.  
  Η λύση με τις minimum εγγυημένες ταχύτητες στο 60-70%  των ονομαστικών .... θα έκοβε τον βήχα σε όλα τα τμήματα marketing των εταιρειών που παρέχουν τις "απίστευτες ταχύτητες" και φυσικά στον πΟΤΕ και στις πάγιες τακτικές του να μπουκώνει μέχρι αηδίας τα dslam για να βγάλει από την μύγα ξύγκι.
  Φυσικά μία τέτοια λύση θα πρέπει να στηριχθεί επισήμως με απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ κλπ .... και φυσικά ΔΕΝ θα γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο , εφόσον μια τέτοια απόφαση και δέσμευση θα τίναζε στον αέρα (προς όφελος του καταναλωτή) τις σουπερ ντούπερ ταχύτητες των "προσφορών" , την εξαπάτηση μέσω της διαφήμισης , την δυνατότητα του πΟΤΕ να γδέρνει μέσω των μισθωμάτων λιανικής η χονδρικής τα κυκλώματά του, των ISPs να πωλούν "φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες" κλπ κλπ .. και γενικώς θα κατέρρεε όλη η υπόθεση της παραμύθας του ευρυζωνικού Internet στο μπανανιστάν ... η δε απώλεια εσόδων (προς όφελος του καταναλωτή) θα ήταν τεράστια και για τον πΟΤε και για τους providers .
  Συνεπώς όσοι "τραγουδάνε" το ποίημα με την "μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση" και γιατί "νομίζετε ότι πήρατε μισθωμένες" κλπ, .... ας αλλάξουν "τροπάρι" και ας αρχίσουν να στηρίζουν σαν λύση το minimum εγγυημένο bw σε αξιοπρεπή επίπεδα για μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση και όχι την εξαπάτηση με το ονομαστικό όριο προς τα πάνω , αλλά κανένα όριο "προς τα κάτω".   

  3. Πράγματι οι p2p "συνήθειες", τα μουλάρια, τα τορρεντς κλπ .... είναι πρόβλημα, ένα αδηφάγο πρόβλημα.
  Όμως ευλόγως θα μπορούσε να αναρωτηθεί κάποιος γιατί ο λιανοκαταναλωτής (δεν μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις) θα πρέπει να έχει κάτι παραπάνω από ονομαστική στα 512 γραμμή (και πολύ είπα)  εάν είναι να κάνει απλά σερφάρισμα να κατεβάζει e-mail , ή να κάνει update στο Χ software που έχει στο πισί του κλπ .... και γιατί ο πάροχος πουλάει υπερπροσφορές "υπερταχυτήτων" στον λιανοκαταναλωτή *εφόσον τραβάει ζόρι με το* *bw*  :Whistle: και την μαρίδα που λιώνει στο downloading . 
  Upload σοβαρό για παίξει πολυκάναλο VoIP δεν υπάρχει (και όχι τυχαία  :Whistle: ) ... αναλογικά του Upload στις γραμμές, άρα προς τι οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε επίπεδο λιανοκαταναλωτή ? 
  Μα προφανώς ο πάροχος και ο πΟΤΕΣ γνωρίζουν πως οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες είναι "ανάγκη" για κάποιους των λιανοκαταναλωτών για συγκεκριμένους λόγους , ... θα τις πουλήσουν για να τσιμπήσουν λιανοπελάτες, και φυσικά θα τους διαχειριστούν "καταλλήλως" μετά .. είτε με τα πιταρισμένα dslam , είτε με το γελοίο bw ή ping με το εξωτερικό (για τα games) κλπ ... είτε με ανεπίσημους κόφτες που φυσικά δεν γνωστοποιούνται ποτέ... ούτε πρόκειται να γραφτούν ποτέ σε συμβόλαια μιας και μπορούν θαυμάσια να κρυφτούν πίσω από την καραμέλα της "μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης" (που από ότι βλέπω πολλοί πιπιλούν εδώ μέσα). 
  Η λύση και εδώ είναι απλή , πακέτα με διαφορετικό κοστολόγιο και ογκοχρέωση για τους heavy users από ένα όριο και πάνω , διότι είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι , αυτή την στιγμή δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει κουβέντα για το ποιοι ξελιγώνουν το δίκτυο και ποιοι όχι και το εάν οι providers πρέπει να κάνουν "φουστιές" στην καβάτζα  με "fair usage policies , παραπλανώντας για υπερταχύτητες τον λιανοκαταναλωτή και προσπαθώντας ταυτόχρονα να πετάξουν το μπαλάκι της ευθύνης στους χρήστες και όχι στην παραπλανητική διαφήμισή τους και στο ανορθολογικό σαβούρωμα όλων των χρηστών ανεξαρτήτως απαιτήσεων.

Απλά τα πράγματα (ως συνήθως) .  :Cool:

----------


## stmour

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον παραπάνω με μια διαφωνία στο ότι δε πρόκειτε να γίνει κάτι υπέρ του καταλωτή και κατά της παραπλανητικής διαφήμισεις και της απάτης των ταχυτήτων. Το παρελθόν μας έχει δείξει ότι αργά η γρήγορα ππέπει να περιμένουμε παρέμβαση νομική. 
Τώρα για αυτούς που μας τα καναν τσουρέκια για το ότι έχουμε υπογράψει συμβόλαια μη εγγυημένης ταχύτητας να πληροφορήσω πως ε΄γω έχω βάλει conn-x και ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ μου ζητηθηκε να υπογράψω κανένα χαρτί ( δεδομένου οτι έκανα την αιτηση σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ) στο οποίο να γράφει οτι η ταχυτητες για τις οποίες πληρώνω δεν ειναι εγγυημένες. Ας μας που επίσης αυτοί που κάναν αίτηση μεσω 134 αν τους ζητήθηκε να υπογράψουν τέτοιο χαρτί. Για τους ενναλακτικούς μπορεί να ισχύει αλλα τα έχουμε πει ότι είναι εταιριούλες και χρωστάνε σε όλο τον κόσμο. Μη περιμένετε κάτι άλλο. Εγώ λοιπόν που έχω 1024 σύνδεση, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ full bandwidth από τον ΟΤΕ και ξέρετε κάτι?, μάλλον θα το λάβω κιόλας. Ειδάλλως υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Εγώ λοιπόν που έχω 1024 σύνδεση, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ full bandwidth από τον ΟΤΕ και ξέρετε κάτι?, μάλλον *θα το λάβω κιόλας*. Ειδάλλως υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια.


LOL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

μακαρι, αρκει μολις θα τελειωσουνε οι δικαστικοι σου αγωνες να υπαρχει ακομα η τεχνολογια adsl...
 :Whistle: 

εχε υπ' οψιν παντως πως υπαρχουνε αρκετοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ που εχουνε συνεχως κυριολεκτικα full bandwidth εδω και πολυ καιρο και χωρις να τρεχουνε στα δικαστηρια...
 :Wink:

----------


## albatross

stmour, *ΔΕΝ* γινεται. Αμα πληρωνες 1000€ για μισθωμενη τοτε κατι γινοταν.

anon, δε μιλαμε για κατεβαστηρια 27/4. Εξαλλου οσο καλυτερη ειναι η ποιοτητα της υπηρεσιας, τοσο λιγοτερο καθεσαι online. Δηλαδη οταν κατεβαζεις με 25k θα κανεις για παραδειγμα πολλες ωρες-μερες να κατεβασεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο. Οποτε για το αν καθεται καποιος πολυ ωρα να κατεβαζει φταιει εμμεσως και ο παροχεας.

----------


## anon

Eχει δίκιο ο observer ότι σαν κόστος στον καταναλωτή, ειναι μικρότερο στην Ευρώπη. Οταν παίρνεις 1200 ευρώ βασικό, τα 20 ευρώ αντιστοιχούν στο 1/60 του μισθού σου, ενώ στην Ελλάδα με τον βασικό των 600 αντιστοιχούν στο 1/30 του μισθού, δηλαδή διπλάσιο κόστος ως προς μισθό. Ομως το κόστος σαν τηλεπικοινωνιακό ειναι το ίδιο εαν όχι μεγαλύτερο, μιας και μόνο όταν μεγαλώνουν οι διεθνείς συνδέσεις πέφτει το κόστος σημαντική (δεν έχει γραμμική σχέση). Δηλαδή είμαστε χαμένοι διπλά. Και απο τους χαμηλούς μισθούς, και απο το γεγονός ότι με τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες των 1,2 και 10Gbps των παρόχων με το διεθνές, τους κοστίζει περισσότερο ανα Gbps απο ότι ενός παρόχου σε μια άλλη ευρωπαική χώρα που παίζει συνδέσεις διεθνούς ιντερνετ με 100+Gbps... Επίσης ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα, γιατί εαν πχ στην Γερμανία έχουν διείσδυση των ευρυζωνικών στο 15% , αυτό πολύ απλά σημαίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό light users, αρα και δυνατότητα καλύτερων ταχυτήτων / καλύτερων τιμών. Εμείς ακόμα ειμαστε κάτω απο 5%, και σαν ακριβή υπηρεσία για την τσέπη μας, έχουμε μεγάλο ποσοστό heavy users. 

Για τα DSLAM των 10Mbps ο Οbserver δεν εχει δίκιο, μιας και μόλις πρόσφατα ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ να δίνει ΑΡΥΣ των 8Mbps. Τις 10άρες τις δίνουν οι πάροχοι με δικό τους LLU. Για την ποιότητα των γραμμών και ειδικά το πακετοπρόβλημα, το έχουμε αναλύσει εκτενώς. και σίγουρα αν και δεν νομιζω να έγινε εσκεμμένα για το VoIP, ωστόσο τους καλοκάθησε, και στον ΟΤΕ και στους παρόχους (μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι σχεδόν πουλούν εναλλακτική τηλεφωνία, τι να γίνει, θα βγάλουν μόνοι τα ματάκια τους; ) 

Οσο για την υπογραφή συμβολαίου κλπ κλπ κλπ... Εφόσον κάπου γράφει για τι είδους υπηρεσία πρόκειται (μεριζόμενη και χωρίς εγγυημένη ταχύτητα), ο πάροχος ειναι καλυμενος. Ούτε και όταν αγοράζεις αυτοκίνητο, υπογράφεις κανα χαρτι ότι θαχει 4 ρόδες. Ειναι δεδομένο....

@albatross Ξέρω όταν λέω για κατεβαστήρια. Και δεν χρειάζεται ναναι πολύ για να πήξουν τα κυκλώματα, φτάνει ένα 5% των χρηστών (θυμάστε το 1/20 contention ratio; ) Και σίγουρα υπάρχει αυτό το 5%, μάλλον πολύ περισσότερο. Ευτυχως όσο μπαίνουν light users, το πράγμα θα καλυτερεύει, εφόσον βέβαια διατηρηθεί το ίδιο contentio ratio, γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι μάλλον και αυτό χειροτερεύει και μάλιστα πολύ....

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ λοιπόν που έχω 1024 σύνδεση, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ full bandwidth από τον ΟΤΕ και ξέρετε κάτι?, μάλλον θα το λάβω κιόλας. Ειδάλλως υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια.


Μάλλον θα το λάβεις γιατί έχει καλό δίκτυο πλέον στα περισσότερα σημεία, αλλά αν δεν το λάβεις θα έχει πολλή πλάκα το δικαστήριο.
Θα έρθω να σηκώνω πανό (τα κλασικά: "Κάτω ο πΟΤΕ!" κλπ) αν γίνει στην Αθήνα.

----------


## speedster

Να καταθέσω κι εγώ την αποψη μου αν και γνωρίζω οτι θα βρω πολλους απέναντi μου..

Λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου λείπω σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα τις καθημερινές. Αυτο με οδηγεί όσες εκπομπες,ντοκυμαντερ και σειρες βλέπω να πρέπει να τις βλέπω το Σαβ/κο. 
Έτσι καταφεύγω στο να κατεβάζω πολύ υλικο απο το διαδίκτυου.
έχω κάθε δικαίωμα πιστεύω να κατεβάζω υλικο που θέλω να δω. και επειδη θέλω να επεκτεινω και τις γνώσεις μου είμαι λάτρης των ντοκυμαντερ ( ο αριθμος των οποιων βλεπω ανα εβδομαδα συχνα ειναι 2ψήφιος). γι'αυτο χρησιμοποιω p2p δικτυα.
Ειναι αλλωστε και ενας απο τους λογους για τον οποιο χρησιμοποιω το ιντερνετ. Αλλωστε οπως καθετι το χρησιμοποιουμε γιατι μας παρεχει καποιες υπηρεσιες. Δεν μπορω λοιπον να βλεπω τον κάθε έναν να θελει cap επειδη αργει το σερφάρισμα του. Τοσο εγώ όσο και αυτός το χρησιμοποιούμε για να εξυπηρετήσουμε αναγκες μας. Το προβλημα του δεν ειμαι εγω λοιπον, αλλα ο εκαστοτε ISP που έχει περιορισμένο bandwidth. Η λυση δεν ειναι να περιστελεις τις αναγκες του διπλανου σου αλλα να προσπαθεις και να ζητά ως καταναλωτης με τη στάση σου περισσοτερο bandwidth και καλυτερη ποιοτητα υπηρεσιών.
Και κατι ακομη. Οι περισσότεροι από όσους παραπονιούνται, έχουν σίγουρα κατεβάσει κάποιο υλικό από το ιντερνετ. Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι uploaders εχουν αναρωτηθει οι συγκεκριμένοι ΑΝ θα έβρισκαν το υλικο και ΠΟΤΕ θα κατεβαινε;;;;;;;
Και στο κατω κατω, εγώ έχω προσφέρει στους υπολοιπους στο "ελληνικο" ιντερνετ 6 ΤerraΒytes δεδομένων. ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΩΝΑΖΟΥΝ,ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ??? Δινουν τη δυνατότητα θα μου πειτε να συνδεθει και καποιος αλλος...Αληθεια, να συνδεθουν σε ένα δικτυο φτωχο σε υλικο; μα το ιντερνετ εγινε σημαντικο γιατι κατεστησε δυνατη τη διακινηση της πληροφοριας!!! ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ...!!!

----------


## geo7

> Εδώ ειναι το λάθος που κάνουνε πολλοί. Θεωρούν ευατόν ως μέτρο σύγκρισης για όλους και για όλα. Εαν υποθέσουμε, έστω τελείως υποθετικά, ότι όλοι οι συνδρομητές ενός παρόχου πχ 4ΝΕΤ κάνουν downloading. Διαβάσαμε πρόσφατα σε κάποια ανακοίνωση τύπου, ότι εχει πολύ περισσότερους απο 100,000 συνδρομητές ADSL(ΑΡΥΣ). Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Απλά νούμερα, (μερικοί δυστυχώς έχουν ξεχάσει την αριθμητική του δημοτικού), 100,000 Χ 1Mbps = 100Gbps!!! Nαι τόσο θέλει.... Πόσο έχει η 4ΝΕΤ; Νομίζω 7Gbps, το οποίο το δίνει και στα datacenters, και στα μισθωμένα κλπ κλπ. Aς κάνουμε λοιπόν μια υπόθεση ότι απο τα 7, τα 5 ειναι καθαρα για ADSL ΑΡΥΣ όπου διαθέτει τους 100,000+ συνδρομητές. Με απλά λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι για αυτούς όλους αν κατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα, θα έχουν 5Χ1024/100,000 = 52Kbps... .Γουυυυυααααάαααου....  Πως γίνεται λοιπόν να πιάνουν κοντά στο 1Mbps ή έστω στο μισό απο αυτό; Πολύ απλά, *η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών δεν κατεβάζει συνέχεια* .... Αρα το επιχείρημά σου ότι όλοι παίρνουν για να κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, δεν ισχύει, ακόμη και εαν το υπολογίσουμε απο τα νούμερα. Ευτυχώς δηλαδή, διαφορετικά θα παίρνουμε χιλιάρα γραμμή και με το ζόρι θα πιάναμε ταχύτητες των 50Kbps, δηλαδή όσο μια PSTN (ούτε όσο μια ISDN)....
> 
> 
> Oσο γιατί κάποιος να πληρώσει για χιλιάρα ή ακόμη και για 8mbps, πρώτα απόλα γιατί μπορεί να το κάνει (απο οικονομική άποψη), κατα δεύτερο γιατί άλλο ειναι να σου κατεβαίνει μια σελίδα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο και άλλο σε μισό λεπτό, άλλο να χρειάζονται 10 λεπτά να κατέβουν όλα τα emails, και άλλο να γίνεται σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, άλλο να μπορείς να δείς ένα video στο youtube ή να μην μπορείς να το δείς... Και φυσικά και το download, μόνο που για πολύ κόσμο δεν σημαίνει κατεβαστήρια που τρέχουν 24ώρες το 24ωρο.... Μην ανάγετε την δική σας ιδιαιτερότητα του συνεχούς κατεβάσματος σε καθεστώς για όλους τους χρήστες. Δεν ισχύει αυτό, και αποδεικνύεται και απο τα νούμερα.


Οτι θες διαβαζεις anon...
Eγω δεν ειπα οτι η πλειοψηφια των χρηστων κατεβαζει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, αλλα οτι την ενδιαφερει το κατεβασμα...
Οπως λενε και στο χωριο μου...αλλα λεει η θεια μου, αλλα ακουν τα αυτια μου...
Aν σε βολευει αυτο το παραμυθακι με τους τρελους downloaders και το "ασυστολο" κατεβασμα, να συνεχισεις να το πουλας - κανενα προβλημα.
Εγω ξερω οτι αγορασα 10mbit με 10 ευρω...UNLIMITED... :Whistle: 
Και οχι, δεν εχω την απαιτηση να ειναι συνεχεια κολλημενο στα 10...ουτως ή αλλως συνηθως θα ειναι idle...
Περαστικα σε οσους τους στεναχωρει η υπαρξη του unlimited... :Smile:

----------


## anon

Εαν ενδιαφέρεται για downloading, θα το κάνει. Τι νομίζεις, ότι κάποιος αγοράζει γραμμή επειδή ενδιαφέρεται, και μετά λέει, όχι μωρέ, θα δυσκολέψω την ζωή των άλλων συνδρομητών εαν κατεβάζω;;;;; Και κρατά γραμμή πχ 8Mbps, που την πήρε επειδή ενδιαφερόταν για downloading, αλλά τελικά δεν το κάνει λόγω κοινωνικής συνείδησης;;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Oσο για την παράθεση, εαν διάβασες, αποδεικνύω ότι δεν είναι το σύνολο των χρηστών heavy downloaders, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Οι heavy downloaders με τα κατεβαστήρια αποτελούν πλέον μικρό ποσοστό, αλλά όχι ευκαταφρόνητο. Αλλά ειναι παραπάνω απο αρκετό για να μπουκώνουν τα κυκλώματα. Γιαυτό και δεν πιάνουμε μεγάλες ταχύτητες και έχουμε προβλήματα (congestion). Αυτό, γιατί πολλοί λένε ότι η ύπαρξη ταχύτατων γραμμών 1,2,4,8 και πάνω Mbps αιτιολογείται μόνο απο το downloading. Εαν ήταν έτσι, δεν θα τρέχανε ούτε με το 1/20 των μ'έγιστων θεωρητικών ταχυτήτων. 


@speedster Σύμφωνα με το λεγόμενα σου, εκτελείς παράνομη πράξη. Ακόμη και εαν έχεις την δυνατότητα για ΧΨΖ λόγους, και το κάνεις για άλλλους τόσους λόγους, δεν παύει ναναι παράνομη πράξη, και η διανομή υλικού επίσης εμπίπτει στα περι πειρατίας. Ενα αλλο τρανό παράδειγμα, που τραβάμε τους νόμους και την ηθική κατα το που μας βολεύει, και όχι κατα το γράμμα του νόμου... Δεν θέλω να το παίξω βράχος ηθικής και μουμπλε, μουμπλε, μουμπλε... Αλλά άλλο πράγμα να το κάνεις, και ακόμη χειρότερο να νομίζεις ότι ηθικά και νομικά ειναι σωστό, και να προσπαθείς να πείσεις και τους άλλους γιαυτό... Οι αρχαίοι το λέγαν υβρις.

----------


## albatross

Οσον αφορα την ελληνικη ιντερνετικη πραγματικοτητα, ευθυνεται και αυτη για τα 24/7 κατεβαστηρια ορισμενων. Αν και δε νομιζω οτι το κανουν παρα πολλοι. Εγω τουλαχιστον φοβαμαι να το αφησω να κατεβαζει και να φυγω, η να παω για υπνο (το εχω κανει ελαχιστες φορες). Και εννοω, με τις ταχυτητες που εχουμε αναγκαζεται καποιος να κατεβαζει με τις ωρες, για να κανει τη δουλεια του. Αποτελεσμα, να χρησιμοποιουνται πολλα connection για πολλη ωρα, και να πηζει η κυκλοφορια. Αλλα και οταν ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα, ο Ελληνας σκεφτεται, να κατεβασω οσο περισσοτερα τωρα που μπορω, γιατι αυριο παλι...
Αν ομως ειχαμε μια σωστη υποδομη, και μια σωστη πολιτικη, ο καθενας θα ειχε μια καλη ταχυτητα (δεν εννοω max) οταν την ηθελε και δε θα ενιωθε τοσο στερημενος. Αυτο που ζουμε ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με το συνδρομο της Κατοχης. Οταν οι γιαγιαδες, επειδη αυτες δεν ειχαν να φαν μικρες, ταϊζουν τα εγγονια τους με το φτυαρι!

----------


## speedster

> @speedster Σύμφωνα με το λεγόμενα σου, εκτελείς παράνομη πράξη. Ακόμη και εαν έχεις την δυνατότητα για ΧΨΖ λόγους, και το κάνεις για άλλλους τόσους λόγους, δεν παύει ναναι παράνομη πράξη, και η διανομή υλικού επίσης εμπίπτει στα περι πειρατίας. Ενα αλλο τρανό παράδειγμα, που τραβάμε τους νόμους και την ηθική κατα το που μας βολεύει, και όχι κατα το γράμμα του νόμου... Δεν θέλω να το παίξω βράχος ηθικής και μουμπλε, μουμπλε, μουμπλε... Αλλά άλλο πράγμα να το κάνεις, και ακόμη χειρότερο να νομίζεις ότι ηθικά και νομικά ειναι σωστό, και να προσπαθείς να πείσεις και τους άλλους γιαυτό... Οι αρχαίοι το λέγαν υβρις.


πειρατεία ειναι να κατεβάζεις παράνομο υλικο.υλικο που προστατεύεται απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα. λόγω τησ φοιτητικής μου ιδιότητας παράλληλα με δουλεια, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα όχι απλά να διαβαζεις βιβλια και Papers που υπάρχουν σε βιβλιοθήκες αλλά να κατεβάζεις ομιλίες και παρουσιάσεις θεμάτων που υπάρχουν στις βιβλιοθήκες αυτές. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΙΑ. ειναι ελεύθερες για ολη την κοινότητα. 
ΜΗ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ Mp3's και videos τηλεοποτικής φύσης!!!

----------


## geo7

> Οσον αφορα την ελληνικη ιντερνετικη πραγματικοτητα, ευθυνεται και αυτη για τα 24/7 κατεβαστηρια ορισμενων. Αν και δε νομιζω οτι το κανουν παρα πολλοι. Εγω τουλαχιστον φοβαμαι να το αφησω να κατεβαζει και να φυγω, η να παω για υπνο (το εχω κανει ελαχιστες φορες). Και εννοω, με τις ταχυτητες που εχουμε αναγκαζεται καποιος να κατεβαζει με τις ωρες, για να κανει τη δουλεια του. Αποτελεσμα, να χρησιμοποιουνται πολλα connection για πολλη ωρα, και να πηζει η κυκλοφορια. Αλλα και οταν ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα, ο Ελληνας σκεφτεται, να κατεβασω οσο περισσοτερα τωρα που μπορω, γιατι αυριο παλι...
> Αν ομως ειχαμε μια σωστη υποδομη, και μια σωστη πολιτικη, ο καθενας θα ειχε μια καλη ταχυτητα (δεν εννοω max) οταν την ηθελε και δε θα ενιωθε τοσο στερημενος. Αυτο που ζουμε ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με το συνδρομο της Κατοχης. Οταν οι γιαγιαδες, επειδη αυτες δεν ειχαν να φαν μικρες, ταϊζουν τα εγγονια τους με το φτυαρι!


Mην σπαταλας το ιντερνετικο μελανι σου, τσαμπα και βερεσε...
Το οτι για το 24ωρο κατεβασμα αυτη τη στιγμη, ευθυνονται οι αστεια χαμηλες ταχυτητες και τωρα που "ανοιγει" το κοντερ, θα γινεται τελειως διαφορετικη χρηση, εχει αναφερθει πολλακις στο συγκεκριμενο νημα.
Μαλιστα εχω αναφερει και τα..."χωροταξικα" προβληματα που προκυπτουν...
Οταν ομως καποιος δεν ΘΕΛΕΙ να καταλαβει, γιατι δεν τον συμφερει, θα συνεχισει να κανει πως δεν καταλαβαινει οσες φορες και να το ξαναπεις.
Εγω ζητησα να μας πουν τις τιμες στο εξωτερικο στα unlimited (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ unlimited...), για να συγκρινουμε αν τελικα εμεις πληρωνουμε για limited ή για unlimited.
Οσο τις ειδες εσυ, αλλο τοσο τις ειδα και εγω...
Απλα ζητησαν να καταθεσουμε και "στοιχεια", οτι οι υπολοιποι ευρωπαιοι "κατεβαζουν"...
Οχι...τις πληρωνουν παραπανω απ' τις απλες για να βλεπουν τα email τους πιο γρηγορα (και απεριοριστες φορες...)... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο νημα δεν ανοιξε γιατι καποιοι φωναζαν οτι δεν εχουν full ταχυτητα 24/7, αλλα γιατι καποιοι ισχυριζονται οτι πρεπει να μπει cap για να περιοριστει η ορεξη των downloaders.
> Oπως γνωριζουμε, σε ολο τον κοσμο, πωλουνται κυριως πακετα unlimited και καποιοι παροχοι προσφερουν και πακετα limited.
> Δωστε μας λοιπον καποιες ενδεικτικες τιμες των unlimited πακετων που κυκλοφορουν στις υπολοιπες χωρες, και αν το δικο μας "unlimited" πακετο το...πληρωνουμε φθηνοτερα, τοτε να το συζητησουμε.
> Θερμη παρακληση μονο, μην παραδειγματιστουμε απο την αγγλια παλι!
> Αν οι τιμες που πληρωνουμε ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα, (που το πληρωνουμε μαλλον ακριβοτερα...) το προβλημα σας ειναι οτι οι παροχοι δεν προσφερουν και limited πακετα με ενα limit της προκοπης και καλυτερη τιμη, και οχι οι dowloaders.
> Kαλως ή κακως, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ευρυζωνικων συνδεσεων παγκοσμιως, αγοραζεται με την προοπτικη του downloading.

----------


## zatast

ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν χρηστες που κατεβαζουν πολυ,αλλοι λιγοτερο και αλλοι ελαχιστα.ειναι ευνοητα οσα συζηταμε.και με χαλι που εχουν οι ISP και οι γραμμες του ΟΤΕ ειναι φυσικο οταν πατανε πανω σε χαμηλες διασυνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο να σερνομαστε.
το αρχικο θεμα βεβαια για το αν θα βαλει η οτενετ traffic shapper εχει λυθει και συζηταμε γενικοτερα.

----------


## anon

> ΜΗ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ Mp3's και videos τηλεοποτικής φύσης!!!


Eσύ ανέφερες περί downloading διαφόρων ντοκυμαντέρ κλπ. Δεν θυμάμαι να είπες περι βιβλίων. Οσο για τα βιβλία, και εκεί το θέμα παίζεται. Υπάρχουν βιβλία free, βιβλιοθήλκες με ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία μόνο για φοιτητές, και φυσικά επι πληρωμή...

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ λοιπόν που έχω 1024 σύνδεση, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ full bandwidth από τον ΟΤΕ και ξέρετε κάτι?, μάλλον θα το λάβω κιόλας. Ειδάλλως υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια.


Μάλλον δεν θα το λάβεις είτε χωρίς είτε με τα δικαστήρια. Αλλά εμείς είμαστε μαζί σου. 
"Down with OTE" κτλ.κτλ.   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## yiapap

> πειρατεία ειναι να κατεβάζεις παράνομο υλικο.υλικο που προστατεύεται απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα. λόγω τησ φοιτητικής μου ιδιότητας παράλληλα με δουλεια, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα όχι απλά να διαβαζεις βιβλια και Papers που υπάρχουν σε βιβλιοθήκες αλλά να κατεβάζεις ομιλίες και παρουσιάσεις θεμάτων που υπάρχουν στις βιβλιοθήκες αυτές. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΙΑ. ειναι ελεύθερες για ολη την κοινότητα. 
> ΜΗ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ Mp3's και videos τηλεοποτικής φύσης!!!


λολ... άντε καλά...  :Laughing: 
Πριν έλεγες ότι μοίρασες 6TB αρχείων μέσω torrent στο "Ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο". Και επίσης:
_"Αυτο με οδηγεί όσες εκπομπες,ντοκυμαντερ και σειρες βλέπω να πρέπει να τις βλέπω το Σαβ/κο.
Έτσι καταφεύγω στο να κατεβάζω πολύ υλικο απο το διαδίκτυου."_

Εμείς δεν θεωρούμε ότι το κατέβασμα είναι μόνο για κάτι. Αλλά καλό θα ήταν κι εσύ να μην θεωρείς ότι όποιος δεν έχει την ίδια άποψη με σένα είναι αυτόματα κρετίνος.

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic





> Μήπως περάσαμε στον κομμουνισμό και δε το κατάλαβα??


 Φιλτατε φιλε, θα ηθελα να σε πληροφορησω πως οι λανθασμενες εντυπωσεις, η προπαγανδα καπιταλιστικων κρατων,  το κεφαλαιο, και η μη σωστη γνωση της ιστοριας, δεν μπορουν να μας επιτρεπουν να σχολιαζουμε αρνητικα και απαξιωτικα κατι που δεν κατανοουμε, αλλα το ξερουμε σαν ενα συνεφο, σαν ενα κακο παραμυθι... απλως σημειωση, τπτ αλλο  :Smile:

----------


## Redbill

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Φιλτατε φιλε, θα ηθελα να σε πληροφορησω πως οι λανθασμενες εντυπωσεις, η προπαγανδα καπιταλιστικων κρατων, το κεφαλαιο, και η μη σωστη γνωση της ιστοριας, δεν μπορουν να μας επιτρεπουν να σχολιαζουμε αρνητικα και απαξιωτικα κατι που δεν κατανοουμε, αλλα το ξερουμε σαν ενα συνεφο, σαν ενα κακο παραμυθι... απλως σημειωση, τπτ αλλο


Kαλα παιδια μην μπλεκετε τωρα και πολιτικη μεσα.Αφηστε τα εξω αυτα καλυτερα.Δεν με ενδιαφερει η ιδεολογια του κουμουνισμου αλλα να εχω καλες ταχυτητες!Διαφορετικα να φωναξω και την Παπαρηγα να γραψει κατι  μια που μενει και διπλα μου :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

πηρα την αποφαση και εγω να πω την αποψη μου αν και φτωχος σε ταχυτητα 1024/256 στατικη.

εγω παντως πληροφοριακα οτι προβλημα ειχα με τον ΟΤΕ και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ας ειναι καλα η ΕΕΤΤ και η ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ ολα λυθηκαν απολαμβανω την ταχυτητα 1024/256 (110-126Kb/s / 28-30Kb/s) χαμηλα ping κτλ και ολα αυτα τα κερδισα με τις καταγγελιες που εκανα.

βεβαια ως οικιακος χρηστης δεν ειχα την καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση ως ομως επαγγελματιας μπορω να πω οτι με προσεξαν ιδιαιτερα.

παντως εγω ειμαι τις αποψης οτι ο χρηστης πρεπει να παιρνει αυτο που πληρωνει αλλιως αν δεν μπορει να το δωσει ο παροχος τοτε να κλεισει διοτι κυριοι κακα τα ψεματα οταν εισαι παροχος πρεπει να εχεις την υποδομη να μπορεις να σηκωσεις οσους χρηστες εχεις στο δικτυο οχι να μαζευεις χρημα αλλα να μην το επενδυεις ειναι απαραδεκτο το φαινομενο με τους εναλλακτικους.

εγω προσωπικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τον οτε/οτενετ στην οικια μου και στην εργασια μου με την netone δοκιμασαμε hol,forthnet,tellas δεν ειμασταν ευχαριστημενοι επισης καλος ειναι και η altecnet.

----------


## grtt

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html



Δεν είμαστε καλά μου φαίνεται! Αν είναι έτσι ας μείνουν όσοι δεν θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με dialup! Αυτό μας έλειπε!!  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## kostask

Περιμένω να δω πότε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ θα μπει το πρώτο limit/cap/ΤS πείτε το όπως θέλετε, να κλείσει αυτό το thread και να ανοίξει νέο με όσους θα ουρλιάζουν γιατί μπήκε llimit/cap κλπ.

Θα είναι τότε ενδιαφέρον να γίνει σύγκριση του τι λένε οι ΙΔΙΟΙ χρήστες στα δύο διαφορετικά threads.

Μάλλον θα έχουμε "αναπτύξεις" επιχειρηματολογίας του τύπου "πολύ σωστά μπήκε το TS ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ MONO ξέρω με ποιες παραμέτρους υλοποιείται το σωστό/δίκαιο TS" :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως διαφωνω με καθε περιορισμο στην DSL και ο λογος ειναι απλος πληρωνω την οποια συνδρομη και συνδεση και ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος το πως θα την χρησιμοποιησω δεν δεχομαι να μου επιβαλει κανεις περιορισμους στην χρηση της. 

επισης θα συμφωνησω με το παραπανω φιλο που λεει θα περιμενω και εγω το αναλογο τοπικ που θα διαμαρτυρονται καποιοι για τους περιορισμους οταν και αν εφαρμοστει και δεν ειναι στα δικα τους προτυπα.

τωρα αν θελουν καποιοι την DSL για σερφαρισμα η ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο ειναι δικη τους δουλεια εγω την γραμμη την θελω και για αυτα αλλα την θελω και για στησιμο σερβερ και για κατεβασματα και για παιχνιδι στο διαδικτυο.

----------


## wi fi thief

> και ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος το πως θα την χρησιμοποιησω δεν δεχομαι να μου επιβαλει κανεις περιορισμο στην χρηση της.




Off Topic


		αυτο ειναι πολυ σχετικο, και εξηγουμαι :
Αν κατεβασεις απο torrents ή με αλλο "δωρεαν" τροπο την ταινια "300", τα vista RTM ή τον τελευταιο δισκο του "αγαπημενου σου καλλιτεχνη" (τοσο αγαπημενος ωστε να μην ξοδευεις ουτε ενα δεκαρικο για παρτη του) τοτε ειναι λογαριασμος και των αρμοδιων αρχων.

Κατα τα αλλα εχεις δικιο : και εγω αλλωστε εχω δικαιωμα να ανεβοκατεβαινω με τα 52 τριαξονικα της εταιριας μου την Αλεξανδρας (για να φαινεται η διαφημηση του εργοστασιου μου στον μουσαμα του συρομενου) αδιαφοροντας αν εσυ βιαζεσαι να πας στην δουλεια σου.
Ειναι θεμα κοινωνικης αντιληψης. Δημοκρατια εχουμε και το δικαιωμα στην (εστω ασκοπη) ελευθερη μετακινηση ειναι αναφαιρετο.
Να κοψει το λαιμο του ο σουφλιας και ο κακλαμανης να μου φτιαξουνε ακομα 4 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση (τις οποιες να εισαι σιγουρος θα τις εκμεταλλευτω κι αυτες γιατι εχω πολλες νταλικες λεμεεεε  :Razz: )

----------


## Petros

ρε παιδιά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική του Traffic Shaping.. Δηλαδή όσοι κατεβάζουμε από δίκτυα Ρ2Ρ είμαστε όλοι παράνομοι; Όσο ανάγκη έχει κάποιος να δει βίντεο στο youtube ή να μιλήσει στο skype άλλο τόσο έχω ανάγκη εγώ να κατεβάσω το Open Office ή μια διανομή Linux! 

Από την στιγμή που πληρώνω για 1024 έχω την απαίτηση να μην πέφτω κάτω από 100kbps όταν κατεβάζω κάτι είτε από ftp είτε από P2P!! Αν δεν φτάνω αυτή την ταχύτητα δεν μου φταίει ο γείτονας που βλέπει βίντεο στο youtube ούτε αν κάτεβάζει από Ρ2Ρ, ο provider μου φταίει επειδή δεν ειναι συνεπής απέναντί μου!!

----------


## wi fi thief

> Από την στιγμή που πληρώνω για 1024 έχω την απαίτηση να μην πέφτω κάτω από 100kbps όταν κατεβάζω κάτι είτε από ftp *είτε από P2P!!*


εγγυημενη ταχυτητα σε p2p-torrents δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει ουτε ο jesus.
Την δυνατοτητα της γραμμης σου σε download την μετρας μονο σε εγχωριους ftp και αυτο παλι με συγκεκριμενους τροπους.
Ψαξε στο φορουμ τον οδηγο του Wantilles  :Respekt:  για το πως μετραμε την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μας και μην παραπονιεσαι σε κανεναν για το οτι δεν εχεις καλες ταχυτητες σε p2p...
 :Wink:

----------


## ikonsgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ειναι θεμα κοινωνικης αντιληψης. Δημοκρατια εχουμε και το δικαιωμα στην (εστω ασκοπη) ελευθερη μετακινηση ειναι αναφαιρετο.
> Να κοψει το λαιμο του ο σουφλιας και ο κακλαμανης να μου φτιαξουνε ακομα 4 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση (τις οποιες να εισαι σιγουρος θα τις εκμεταλλευτω κι αυτες γιατι εχω πολλες νταλικες λεμεεεε )


   Φίλε μου ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι!  :Smile:  Μόνο που απ'οτι φαίνεται σ'αυτή τη χώρα πραγματική δημοκρατία έχουμε 1000δες χρόνια να δούμε! Φοβάμαι οτι οι έννοιες λέξεων όπως  "δημοκρατία" ή "ελευθερία" έχουν χάσει πλεόν τον νοημά τους! Το "κάνω ότι γουστάρω και δε παν να πνηγείτε ολοι" ΔΕΝ είναι ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ειναι ΑΣΥΔΩΣΙΑ! 
 Σε κοινωνίες όπου το θεμελιώδες αξίωμα λειτουργιας της είναι το "ΤΟ ΤΟΜΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ" μην περιμένεις να δεις τίποτα καλύτερο...
 Και φυσικά είναι επόμενο αυτή η γενικευμένη στάση ζωής και κουλτούρας να περνάει και στην χρήση (κατάχρηση) του διαδικτύου! Σιγά τώρα μην κόψω εγώ το... "κατέβασμα μου" επειδή δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές και δυσκολευω όσους θέλουν να κάνουν ελαφριά χρηση...
 Ισως η μόνη λύση για να "μάθουμε",θα ήταν να αποφασήσουν  ΟΛΟΙ οι 100δες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές adsl να κάνουν χρηση του δικαιώματος να "κατεβάζουν ότι γουστάρουν αφού το πληρώνουν" και να μένουν  24/7 on line  κατεβάζωντας ασταμάτητα!  Όταν λοιπόν τότε, θα καταρρευσει σε χρονο dt το σύμπαν ,ισως  να μαθέναμε να βάζουμε κάποιο μέτρο στα "θέλω μας" . Εκτός και αν, και πάλι μας έφταιγε  ο ΟΤΕ,που δεν πρόβλεψε να έχει 100.000 gbit bandwidth κυκλωμάτων!  :Smile: 

 Υ.γ πριν πέσουν να με "φάνε" οι οπαδοί της "δημοκρατίας" να αναφέρω ότι στα 3.5 χρόνια που έχω adsl,τα 3 ο υπολογιστής κατεβάζει ασταμάτητα! Τωρα τελευταία άρχισα να το " κόβω" οπώτε και οι απόψεις μου έγιναν λιγοτερο "δημοκρατικές"!!   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Περιμένω να δω πότε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ θα μπει το πρώτο limit/cap/ΤS πείτε το όπως θέλετε, να κλείσει αυτό το thread και να ανοίξει νέο με όσους θα ουρλιάζουν γιατί μπήκε llimit/cap κλπ.
> 
> Θα είναι τότε ενδιαφέρον να γίνει σύγκριση του τι λένε οι ΙΔΙΟΙ χρήστες στα δύο διαφορετικά threads.
> 
> Μάλλον θα έχουμε "αναπτύξεις" επιχειρηματολογίας του τύπου "πολύ σωστά μπήκε το TS ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ MONO ξέρω με ποιες παραμέτρους υλοποιείται το σωστό/δίκαιο TS"


Aυτό πιστεύω και εγώ, γιαυτό προτιμώ μια λύση ογκοχρέωσης απο μια λύση TS. H' έστω μια λύση πακέτων υπηρεσιών normal & premium με διαφορετικό contentio ratio και προτεροποίηση (μεταξύ των δύο), και όχι TS όσον αφορά την μορφή της εφαρμογής. Το τελευταίο μπορεί να ξεκινήσει και να γίνει με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις, και στην πορεία να γίνει εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο, επειδή ειναι ανεξέλεγκτο (ο πάροχος βάζει ότι κανόνες θέλει στο TS), ενώ το CAP ειναι κατι που ειναι γνωστό γιατί έτσι θα πωλειται και θα μπορεί να γίνει και σύγκριση ποιότητας και τιμής μεταξύ παρόχων. Αν η εξάπλωση / διείσδυση της ευρζωνικότητας συνεχιστεί με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς, ίσως και να μην χρειαστούν τίποτα απο όλα αυτά.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ψαξε στο φορουμ *τον οδηγο του Wantilles για το πως μετραμε την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μας* και μην παραπονιεσαι σε κανεναν για το οτι δεν εχεις καλες ταχυτητες σε p2p...


Εδω ειναι : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31796

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αυτο ειναι πολυ σχετικο, και εξηγουμαι :
> Αν κατεβασεις απο torrents ή με αλλο "δωρεαν" τροπο την ταινια "300", τα vista RTM ή τον τελευταιο δισκο του "αγαπημενου σου καλλιτεχνη" (τοσο αγαπημενος ωστε να μην ξοδευεις ουτε ενα δεκαρικο για παρτη του) τοτε ειναι λογαριασμος και των αρμοδιων αρχων.
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα εχεις δικιο : και εγω αλλωστε εχω δικαιωμα να ανεβοκατεβαινω με τα 52 τριαξονικα της εταιριας μου την Αλεξανδρας (για να φαινεται η διαφημηση του εργοστασιου μου στον μουσαμα του συρομενου) αδιαφοροντας αν εσυ βιαζεσαι να πας στην δουλεια σου.
> Ειναι θεμα κοινωνικης αντιληψης. Δημοκρατια εχουμε και το δικαιωμα στην (εστω ασκοπη) ελευθερη μετακινηση ειναι αναφαιρετο.
> Να κοψει το λαιμο του ο σουφλιας και ο κακλαμανης να μου φτιαξουνε ακομα 4 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση (τις οποιες να εισαι σιγουρος θα τις εκμεταλλευτω κι αυτες γιατι εχω πολλες νταλικες λεμεεεε )




Off Topic


		Δεν θα αναλυσω αυτο που σχολιαζει περι νομιμοτητας η παρανομιας γιατι σηκωνει παρα πολυ συζητηση. 

Απλα σου σχολιαζω οτι ειναι δικαιωμα να την κανω οτι θελω την συνδεση μου απο την στιγμη που την πληρωνω θα μπορουσα οπως γνωριζεις να κανω χρηση της μισθωμενης γραμμης στην δουλεια μου και να κατεβαζα ολο το διαδικτυο για "εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους" και να τα πληρωνε ο φορολογουμενος πολιτης. 

Αλλα οπως βλεπεις φιλε μου λεω την αληθεια και πραγματικα τι την κανω την συνδεση που πληρωνω δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο τα δακτυλα μου να το παιζω ηθικολογος το pc δουλευει 24/7 συνεχεια και εκτελει ειτε κατεβασμα απο το διαδικτυο,  ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο, παιχνιδια, κτλ. 

Επισης για να ξεκαθαρισω την θεση μου δεν εχω προβλημα το να πληρωσω κατι παραπανω ωστε να κανω αυτο που θελω ας μπει οποιοςδηποτε περιορισμος σε αυτους που δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να πληρωσω κατι παραπανω και να απολαμβανω τα γουστα χωρις κανεναν αλλο περιορισμο.
	





> Aυτό πιστεύω και εγώ, γιαυτό προτιμώ μια λύση ογκοχρέωσης απο μια λύση TS. H' έστω μια λύση πακέτων υπηρεσιών normal & premium με διαφορετικό contentio ratio και προτεροποίηση (μεταξύ των δύο), και όχι TS όσον αφορά την μορφή της εφαρμογής. Το τελευταίο μπορεί να ξεκινήσει και να γίνει με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις, και στην πορεία να γίνει εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο, επειδή ειναι ανεξέλεγκτο (ο πάροχος βάζει ότι κανόνες θέλει στο TS), ενώ το CAP ειναι κατι που ειναι γνωστό γιατί έτσι θα πωλειται και θα μπορεί να γίνει και σύγκριση ποιότητας και τιμής μεταξύ παρόχων. Αν η εξάπλωση / διείσδυση της ευρζωνικότητας συνεχιστεί με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς, ίσως και να μην χρειαστούν τίποτα απο όλα αυτά.


Αν βαλει αυτον τον διαχωρισμο που λες φιλε μου normal & premium με οτι λες συμφωνω και εγω θα το πληρωσω ωστε να απολαμβανω την συνδεση μου οπως εγω θελω αλλα το ζητημα ειναι θα το κανουν?.

Αλλα θα γινει αυτο η θα μας παρει ολους η μπαλα επειδη καποιοι εδω μεσα γουσταρουν τους περιορισμους ασχετα και αν η πλειοψηφια που εχω δει εδω στα μηνυματα φωναζουν ειτε για κλειδωμενα ρουτερς ειτε για κλειδωμενες πορτες ειτε και εγω δεν ξερω τι.

επισης φιλε μου πιστευω οτι και να κανουν παλι θα φωναζουμε.




> Φίλε μου ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι!  Μόνο που απ'οτι φαίνεται σ'αυτή τη χώρα πραγματική δημοκρατία έχουμε 1000δες χρόνια να δούμε! Φοβάμαι οτι οι έννοιες λέξεων όπως "δημοκρατία" ή "ελευθερία" έχουν χάσει πλεόν τον νοημά τους! Το "κάνω ότι γουστάρω και δε παν να πνηγείτε ολοι" ΔΕΝ είναι ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ειναι ΑΣΥΔΩΣΙΑ! 
> Σε κοινωνίες όπου το θεμελιώδες αξίωμα λειτουργιας της είναι το "ΤΟ ΤΟΜΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ" μην περιμένεις να δεις τίποτα καλύτερο...
> Και φυσικά είναι επόμενο αυτή η γενικευμένη στάση ζωής και κουλτούρας να περνάει και στην χρήση (κατάχρηση) του διαδικτύου! Σιγά τώρα μην κόψω εγώ το... "κατέβασμα μου" επειδή δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές και δυσκολευω όσους θέλουν να κάνουν ελαφριά χρηση...
> Ισως η μόνη λύση για να "μάθουμε",θα ήταν να αποφασήσουν ΟΛΟΙ οι 100δες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές adsl να κάνουν χρηση του δικαιώματος να "κατεβάζουν ότι γουστάρουν αφού το πληρώνουν" και να μένουν 24/7 on line κατεβάζωντας ασταμάτητα! Όταν λοιπόν τότε, θα καταρρευσει σε χρονο dt το σύμπαν ,ισως να μαθέναμε να βάζουμε κάποιο μέτρο στα "θέλω μας" . Εκτός και αν, και πάλι μας έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ,που δεν πρόβλεψε να έχει 100.000 gbit bandwidth κυκλωμάτων! 
> 
> Υ.γ πριν πέσουν να με "φάνε" οι οπαδοί της "δημοκρατίας" να αναφέρω ότι στα 3.5 χρόνια που έχω adsl,τα 3 ο υπολογιστής κατεβάζει ασταμάτητα! Τωρα τελευταία άρχισα να το " κόβω" οπώτε και οι απόψεις μου έγιναν λιγοτερο "δημοκρατικές"!!


φυσικα φιλε μου κοιταω μονο το τομαρι μου και την οικογενεια μου διοτι θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι ο κανονας που ισχυει εξω στην αληθινη ζωη ειναι ο θανατος σου η ζωη μου και στο λεω εγω που δουλευα στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και εκει ισχυε κατα πολυ αυτο ενω στο δημοσιο δεν ισχυει και τοσο. 

εσυ δηλαδη ας πουμε οτι την συνδεση σου την εχεις για τις νομιμες λειτουργιες του διαδικτυου και εγω μαζι με τοσους αλλους για τις παρανομες τοτε παω πασσο...

δημοκρατια ξερεις ειναι να μην περιοριζεις τον αλλον και καθε πολιτης εχει και δικαιωματα και υποχρεωσεις και η ελευθερια σταματαει εκει που αρχιζει του αλλου.

οσο για το κατεβασμα που λες φιλε μου οτι ειναι περισσοτεροι αυτοι που βαζουν ειτε γρηγορο ιντερνετ ειτε ασυρματο για το κατεβασμα αρχειων αλλιως δεν υπηρχε λογος να τα εχουν απο οτι αυτοι που το χρησιμοποιουν οπως λες εσυ.

----------


## albatross

> εγγυημενη ταχυτητα σε p2p-torrents δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει ουτε ο jesus.
> Την δυνατοτητα της γραμμης σου σε download την μετρας μονο σε εγχωριους ftp και αυτο παλι με συγκεκριμενους τροπους.
> Ψαξε στο φορουμ τον οδηγο του Wantilles  για το πως μετραμε την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μας και μην παραπονιεσαι σε κανεναν για το οτι δεν εχεις καλες ταχυτητες σε p2p...


Το θεμα δεν ειναι να μετρησεις τη δυνατοτητα της γραμμης ομως, ετσι; Φαντασου σε ενα πιο ακραιο σεναριο ο provider να βαλει κοφτη σε ολα εκτος απο ftp. Τι να την κανεις τη δυνατοτητα οταν δε μετουσιωνεται σε πραγματικοτητα. Οσο για τα p2p θα συμφωνησω οτι δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη μετρηση της ταχυτητας... μεχρι ενος σημειου. Γιατι υπαρχουν torrents με 9000 seeders και 450 leechers, που γεμιζουν χαλαρα το bandwidth.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αυτο ειναι πολυ σχετικο, και εξηγουμαι :
> Αν κατεβασεις απο torrents ή με αλλο "δωρεαν" τροπο την ταινια "300", τα vista RTM ή τον τελευταιο δισκο του "αγαπημενου σου καλλιτεχνη" (τοσο αγαπημενος ωστε να μην ξοδευεις ουτε ενα δεκαρικο για παρτη του) τοτε ειναι λογαριασμος και των αρμοδιων αρχων.
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα εχεις δικιο : και εγω αλλωστε εχω δικαιωμα να ανεβοκατεβαινω με τα 52 τριαξονικα της εταιριας μου την Αλεξανδρας (για να φαινεται η διαφημηση του εργοστασιου μου στον μουσαμα του συρομενου) αδιαφοροντας αν εσυ βιαζεσαι να πας στην δουλεια σου.
> Ειναι θεμα κοινωνικης αντιληψης. Δημοκρατια εχουμε και το δικαιωμα στην (εστω ασκοπη) ελευθερη μετακινηση ειναι αναφαιρετο.
> Να κοψει το λαιμο του ο σουφλιας και ο κακλαμανης να μου φτιαξουνε ακομα 4 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση (τις οποιες να εισαι σιγουρος θα τις εκμεταλλευτω κι αυτες γιατι εχω πολλες νταλικες λεμεεεε )




Off Topic


		τοτε για εξηγησε μου γιατι διαφημιζουν διαφοροι το γρηγορο ιντερνετ οτι πρεπει να το εχουμε ετσι ωστε να κατεβαζουμε και να βλεπουμε την αγαπημενη μας ταινια η τραγουδι? και προσεχε το λενε σε διαφημισεις των υπηρεσιων τους.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ίσως γιατί υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες που μπορείς να το κάνεις νόμιμα ... ?  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τοτε για εξηγησε μου γιατι διαφημιζουν διαφοροι το γρηγορο ιντερνετ οτι πρεπει να το εχουμε ετσι ωστε να κατεβαζουμε και να βλεπουμε την αγαπημενη μας ταινια η τραγουδι? και προσεχε το λενε σε διαφημισεις των υπηρεσιων τους.



Παραφραζοντας μια αγαπημενη μου φραση απο το φιλμ "Sex Lies and Videotapes" : υπαρχουνε τρεις κατηγοριες ανθρωπων που ειναι πιο ποταποι απο τους ψευτες : οι δικηγοροι, οι δημοσιογραφοι και οι διαφημιστες (οι οποιοι ασκουνε το ψεμα ως επαγγελμα)
Τα τρια δελτα... :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παραφραζοντας μια αγαπημενη μου φραση απο το φιλμ "Sex Lies and Videotapes" : υπαρχουνε τρεις κατηγοριες ανθρωπων που ειναι πιο ποταποι απο τους ψευτες : οι δικηγοροι, οι δημοσιογραφοι και οι διαφημιστες (οι οποιοι ασκουνε το ψεμα ως επαγγελμα)
> Τα τρια δελτα...




Off Topic


		εγω ηξερα οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι και οι δικηγοροι λενε την αληθεια να κατι που μαθαινω απο σας μπραβο. :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ίσως γιατί υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες που μπορείς να το κάνεις νόμιμα ... ?




Off Topic



εσυ η εγω μπορει να εχουμε δικιο η αδικο σε οτι λεμε η διαφημιση ομως δεν το κανει ξεκαθαρο για τι χρηση (νομιμη η παρανομη )να παρουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ.

----------


## ikonsgr

> [offtopic]
> φυσικα φιλε μου κοιταω μονο το τομαρι μου και την οικογενεια μου διοτι θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι ο κανονας που ισχυει εξω στην αληθινη ζωη ειναι ο θανατος σου η ζωη μου και στο λεω εγω που δουλευα στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και εκει ισχυε κατα πολυ αυτο ενω στο δημοσιο δεν ισχυει και τοσο


  Τετοιους κανόνες επέβαλε ο "φιλελευθερος" καπιταλισμός  της παγκοσμιοποιησης της οικονομίας. Και τετοιοι κανόνες ευθύνονται  για το πνευματικό-ηθικό κατάντημα των κοινωνιών μας, όσο και αν προσπαθούμε να το κρύψουμε από την υψηλή τεχνική μας προοδο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τετοιους κανόνες επέβαλε ο "φιλελευθερος" καπιταλισμός της παγκοσμιοποιησης της οικονομίας. Και τετοιοι κανόνες ευθύνονται για το πνευματικό-ηθικό κατάντημα των κοινωνιών μας, όσο και αν προσπαθούμε να το κρύψουμε από την υψηλή τεχνική μας προοδο.




Off Topic


		Φιλε μου αυτα ισχυουν αν μπορεις εσυ να πας κοντρα σε αυτο το κατεστημενο καντο η ακομα γινε πολιτικος για να σε ψηφισουμε. 

Εγω ομως δεν το ρισκαρω να χασω την δουλεια και τοτε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα αλλα και τωρα στον δημοσιο διοτι εχω και οικογενεια και υποχρεωσεις αρα πειραματισμους δεν κανω.

Οταν αλλαξει η νοοτροπια αυτων που μας κυβερνανε θα αλλαξει και η δικη μας.

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Οταν αλλαξει η νοοτροπια αυτων που μας κυβερνανε θα αλλαξει και η δικη μας.


Ανάποδα το είπες -το αντίστροφο ισχύει.

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οταν αλλαξει η νοοτροπια αυτων που μας κυβερνανε θα αλλαξει και η δικη μας.


Ο βασιλιας των αθιγγανων δεν μπορει να ειναι βρεττανος αριστοκρατης. 
Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που λες, αν το αντιστρεψεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Off Topic


		ΟΚ παω πασσο για να το λετε κατι θα ξερετε εγω νομιζα οτι πρωτα οι κυβερνοντες εχουν αυτη την νοοτροπια και μετα εμεις.

----------


## albatross

Να ξερεις οτι καθε λαος εχει τους πολιτικους που του αξιζουν
Ο λαος γεννα τους πολιτικους. Και οταν ο λαος διεπεται απο διαφθορα, οταν ψηφιζει με βαση το ρουσφετι, ο πολιτικος ο οποιος ειναι μεγαλωμενος με τις αξιες αυτης της κοινωνιας τι περιμενεις να ειναι; Φυσικα υπαρχουν κι εξαιρεσεις, οι οποιες δυστυχως επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα.

----------


## ikonsgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οταν αλλαξει η νοοτροπια αυτων που μας κυβερνανε θα αλλαξει και η δικη μας.


 Οπως σου έγραψαν πολυ σωστά και οι wifithief και Α_gamer, για να αλλάξουν αυτοι που μας κυβερνάνε πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να αλλάξουμε εμεις νοοτροπία! Εμεις με την ψήφο μας εκλέγουμε τους οποιους  μας κυβερνάνε, άρα εμεις εχουμε *πρωτιστως* την ευθύνη. Αν πραγματικά σ'ενδιέφερε να αλλάξεις τα πράγματα δεν θα κοιτούσες την "ασφάλεια" και το "βόλεμα" του δημοσίου αλλά θα προσπαθούσες να κάνεις πραξη μια κοινωνία λιγοτερο "ζουγκλα" με την ψήφο σου! Τότε ισως και να μην είχες την ανάγκη του δημοσιου που τοσο μεγάλο μεριδιο ευθυνης έχει για το καταντημα το οποιο έχουμε σήμερα ως λάος και ως κράτος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπως σου έγραψαν πολυ σωστά και οι wifithief και Α_gamer, για να αλλάξουν αυτοι που μας κυβερνάνε πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να αλλάξουμε εμεις νοοτροπία! Εμεις με την ψήφο μας εκλέγουμε τους οποιους μας κυβερνάνε, άρα εμεις εχουμε *πρωτιστως* την ευθύνη. Αν πραγματικά σ'ενδιέφερε να αλλάξεις τα πράγματα δεν θα κοιτούσες την "ασφάλεια" και το "βόλεμα" του δημοσίου αλλά θα προσπαθούσες να κάνεις πραξη μια κοινωνία λιγοτερο "ζουγκλα" με την ψήφο σου! Τότε ισως και να μην είχες την ανάγκη του δημοσιου που τοσο μεγάλο μεριδιο ευθυνης έχει για το καταντημα το οποιο έχουμε σήμερα ως λάος και ως κράτος.




Off Topic




φιλε μου ωραια ειναι οπως τα λες αλλα παρε υποψιν σου οτι δουλευα απο το 98-05 σε ιδιωτικη εταιρεια και ενω ειχα φτασει σε καλο ποστο και ας πουμε καλο μισθο ηρθαν οι περιβοητοι ξενοι και για την περικοπη των εξοδων πηραν την αποφαση να διωξουν ολους τους 8ωρους (450 ατομα σχεδον τοτε που εφυγα εγω μπορει να εδιωξαν παραπανω κοσμο μετα) και στην θεση τους θα επαιρναν 4ωρους με διμηνη συμβαση χωρις κανενα αλλο δικαιωμα βεβαια πηραμε καλη αποζημειωση αλλα εχοντας οικογενεια και ηλικια 30+ σε παιρνει κανεις στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και κυριως στην πληροφορικη εχοντας και την αναλογη προυπηρεσια στους Η/Υ και ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ξερεις ποσοι απο αυτους αλλα και απο αλλες εταιρειες ειναι ακομα ανεργοι και ζουν η απο επιδοματα η απο σεμιναρια.

εγω φιλε μου και επειδη τεθηκε ζητημα επιβιωσης για μενα και την οικογενεια μου μιας και οι υποχρεωσεις ετρεχαν επρεπε κατι να κανω και απο την στιγμη που μπορεσα και εκανα αιτηση να μπω στην συγκεκριμενη εργασια που ειμαι τωρα θεωρω οτι ειμαι τυχερος διοτι φιλε μου εγω δεν μπηκα με κανενα μεσο αλλα με την αξια μου και τις γνωσεις μου.

οποτε μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα για να γινει αυτο που λες θελει παρα πολυ δουλεια και δυστυχως κανεις φιλε μου δεν προκυτε να το κανει.

προσφατες ερευνες του ΟΑΕΔ αναδειξαν οτι το 60% ψαχνει να χωθει στο δημοσιο
και το 40% ψαχνει δουλεια με ενα ικανοποιητικο μεροκαματο και χωρις αγχος δυστυχως κανενα απο τα δυο στην σημερινη κοινωνια που ζουμε γινετε.

----------


## albatross

Off Topic


		Δευτερη φορα που εκτροχιαζεται αυτο το θεμα. Τεσπα, Zerocool, αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος. Προκοπη σαν κρατος δεν προκειται να δουμε ποτε. Η γάγγραινα του ελληνικου κρατους ειναι ο υπερδιογκωμενος δημοσιος τομεας. Οταν οι Γερμανοι ξαναεχτισαν μια ολοκληρη χωρα μετα το Β' παγκοσμιο, εμεις αρκουμαστε να βαραμε σφραγιδες σε ενα γραφειο, πινοντας φραπε.

----------


## Petros

ρε παιδιά εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το έχετε γυρίσει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.. "Αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αβέρτα, δεν είναι δημοκράτες, κοιτάνε μόνο την πάρτη τους κλπ". Αυτή η λογίκη είναι απαράδεκτη κατά τη γνώμη μου! Όσο σημαντικό είναι για κάποιον π.χ. το skype άλλο τόσο σημαντικό είναι και για μένα το να κατεβάσω κάτι που μου χρειάζεται! 

Και εγώ τσαντίζομαι όταν μιλάω στο messenger με φίλους στο εξωτερικό και έχει καθυστέρηση ήχου, αλλά δεν θα κατηγορήσω ποτέ τον γείτονα ή τους άλλους χρήστες του dslam μου. Από την στιγμή που κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες/πρόεδροι/διευθυντές κλπ τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιριών κολυμπάνε στο χρήμα και δεν επενδύουν για να έχουμε εμείς τις ταχύτητες για τις οποίες *πληρώνουμε*, τότε δεν θα διανοηθώ να κατηγορήσω κάποιος που κατεβάζει από Ρ2Ρ!!

Και επιτέλους ας σταματήσει η ενοχοποίηση των Ρ2Ρ προγραμμάτων. Δεν είναι όλα τα αρχεία που ανταλλάσονται εκεί μέσα παράνομα. Υπάρχουν και τράκερς που απαγορεύουν την διακίνηση υλικού με copyright. Δηλαδή , τι θα γίνει, για αυτούς τους τρακερς δεν θα ισχύει το TS που ζητάτε;;;

Ας απαιτήσουμε καλύτερες υποδομές και μετά συζητάμε για ογκοχρώσεις κλπ...

----------


## Sofos

Διαφωνώ με το όλο θέμα της "Ογκοχρέωσης"! Το παράδειγμα μάλιστα της ανοιχτής βρύσης είναι το πλέον άτοπο! Το αντικείμενο εδώ είναι η πληροφορία! Όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε κάθε είδος πληροφορίας (ταινίες μουσική ειδήσεις συνομιλίες) χωρίς περιορισμό! Η πληροφορία δεν είναι περιορισμένη και η δύσκολη πρόσβαση σε αυτήν δεν έχει να κάνει με την ασταμάτητη δίψα του άλλου, αλλά με την άθλια υποδομή των παρόχων. Ανάλογες ιδέες με τον νανά πήγαν να εφαρμόσουν και εφαρμόζουν κατα καιρούς στο εξωτερικό (δές Αγγλία που σε ανάγκαζαν με τον ένα η άλλο τρόπο να μην κατεβάζεις - ρουφιανιές σε κινηματογραφικές εταιρίες - διαγραφές χρηστών - κλπ) όμως ευτυχώς ο ανταγωνισμός φέρνει πάντα λύσεις - και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός)!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ρε παιδιά εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το έχετε γυρίσει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.. "Αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αβέρτα, δεν είναι δημοκράτες, κοιτάνε μόνο την πάρτη τους κλπ". Αυτή η λογίκη είναι απαράδεκτη κατά τη γνώμη μου! Όσο σημαντικό είναι για κάποιον π.χ. το skype άλλο τόσο σημαντικό είναι και για μένα το να κατεβάσω κάτι που μου χρειάζεται! 
> 
> Και εγώ τσαντίζομαι όταν μιλάω στο messenger με φίλους στο εξωτερικό και έχει καθυστέρηση ήχου, αλλά δεν θα κατηγορήσω ποτέ τον γείτονα ή τους άλλους χρήστες του dslam μου. Από την στιγμή που κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες/πρόεδροι/διευθυντές κλπ τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιριών κολυμπάνε στο χρήμα και δεν επενδύουν για να έχουμε εμείς τις ταχύτητες για τις οποίες *πληρώνουμε*, τότε δεν θα διανοηθώ να κατηγορήσω κάποιος που κατεβάζει από Ρ2Ρ!!
> 
> Και επιτέλους ας σταματήσει η ενοχοποίηση των Ρ2Ρ προγραμμάτων. Δεν είναι όλα τα αρχεία που ανταλλάσονται εκεί μέσα παράνομα. Υπάρχουν και τράκερς που απαγορεύουν την διακίνηση υλικού με copyright. Δηλαδή , τι θα γίνει, για αυτούς τους τρακερς δεν θα ισχύει το TS που ζητάτε;;;
> 
> Ας απαιτήσουμε καλύτερες υποδομές και μετά συζητάμε για ογκοχρώσεις κλπ...


+10
ενα θα σου πω φιλε μου  :Respekt:  με καλυψες απολυτα.

----------


## maik

Αυτο το Open Office τελικα πρεπει να αλαζει version καθε 5 λεπτα το αργοτερο. Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως το τοσο μεγαλο μπουκωμα των δικτυων παγκοσμιως.

----------


## albatross

Off Topic


		Λοιπον το 'χετε παρει ψωμοτυρι ολοι με τα παρανομα downloads. Αν ειναι ετσι μπορει πολυ ευκολα ενας provider να κανει ban ορισμενους tracker και site οπου διακινειται παρανομο υλικο. Αλλα δεν το κανει και ξερετε γιατι... 
Οπως και το οι διαφημισεις που εστιαζουν σε downloads ταινιων και mp3 ξερετε κατα βαθος σε ποιους απευθυνονται (ως επι το πλειστον) ασχετα αν υπαρχει και το αλλοθι των νομιμων οδων  :Wink: . 
Λοιπον, δεν παω να κανω το ασπρο μαυρο... ομως η πειρατεια εχει εξυπηρετησει πολλους σημερινους της εχθρούς  στο παρελθον, και συνεχιζει να εξυπηρετει καποιους. Δε λεω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι ειναι σωστο αλλα... και η αντιμετωπιση των εταιριων (π.χ τεχνητες αυξησεις των τιμων - καρτελ δισκογραφικων κλπ.) ειναι εξισου ανηθικη. Ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση και δε θελω να επεκταθω...

----------


## Petros

> Αυτο το Open Office τελικα πρεπει να αλαζει version καθε 5 λεπτα το αργοτερο. Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως το τοσο μεγαλο μπουκωμα των δικτυων παγκοσμιως.


εντάξει παράδειγμα είναι το open office! Μπορώ να σου πω πληθώρα άλλων αρχείων που διακινούνται μέσω Ρ2Ρ όπως ντοκυμαντέρ, μουσική, προγράμματα και δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο που δεν έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.. Γιατί να μου στερήσεις το δικαίωμα να τα κατεβάζω/ανεβάζω με ένα ηλίθιο Traffic Shaping τη στιγμή που εγώ πληρώνω την Dsl σύνδεσή μου για αυτόν το λόγο;;

----------


## wi fi thief

> Αυτο το Open Office τελικα πρεπει να αλαζει version καθε 5 λεπτα το αργοτερο. Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως το τοσο μεγαλο μπουκωμα των δικτυων παγκοσμιως.




Off Topic



και οι διανομες λινουξ επισης!!! :Laughing: 
Ασε που με τοσο κατεβασμα στο λινουξ, η ελλαδα ειναι η πρωτη χωρα παγκοσμιως οπου ξεπερασε ο πιγκουινος σε χρηστες τα windows...! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Περα απο την πλακα, μου φαινεται αστειο σε μια χωρα που η πειρατεια ειναι κατεστημενο να προσπαθει κανεις να με πεισει για το τι κανει με τα p2p και τι κατεβαζει απο τα torrents.

Η κλασσικη ερωτηση που μου κανουν οταν μαθαινουν οτι εχω adsl (ακομα και ασχετες εντελως θειτσες στο χωριο) ειναι : "θα μου κατεβασεις κανενα τραγουδακι???"
Δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον προσωπικα αλλα ας αναρρωτηθουμε ολοι αν εστω το 10% απο το περιεχομενο του σκληρου μας ειναι περιεχομενο που νομιμα εχουμε αποκτησει και ας μην υποκρινομαστε γιατι προσβαλουμε τους εαυτους μας...

----------


## ikonsgr

> φιλε μου ωραια ειναι οπως τα λες αλλα παρε υποψιν σου οτι δουλευα απο το 98-05 σε ιδιωτικη εταιρεια και ενω ειχα φτασει σε καλο ποστο και ας πουμε καλο μισθο ηρθαν οι περιβοητοι ξενοι και για την περικοπη των εξοδων πηραν την αποφαση να διωξουν ολους τους 8ωρους (450 ατομα σχεδον τοτε που εφυγα εγω μπορει να εδιωξαν παραπανω κοσμο μετα) και στην θεση τους θα επαιρναν 4ωρους με διμηνη συμβαση χωρις κανενα αλλο δικαιωμα βεβαια πηραμε καλη αποζημειωση αλλα εχοντας οικογενεια και ηλικια 30+ σε παιρνει κανεις στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και κυριως στην πληροφορικη εχοντας και την αναλογη προυπηρεσια στους Η/Υ και ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ξερεις ποσοι απο αυτους αλλα και απο αλλες εταιρειες ειναι ακομα ανεργοι και ζουν η απο επιδοματα η απο σεμιναρια.
> 
> εγω φιλε μου και επειδη τεθηκε ζητημα επιβιωσης για μενα και την οικογενεια μου μιας και οι υποχρεωσεις ετρεχαν επρεπε κατι να κανω και απο την στιγμη που μπορεσα και εκανα αιτηση να μπω στην συγκεκριμενη εργασια που ειμαι τωρα θεωρω οτι ειμαι τυχερος διοτι φιλε μου εγω δεν μπηκα με κανενα μεσο αλλα με την αξια μου και τις γνωσεις μου.
> 
> οποτε μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα για να γινει αυτο που λες θελει παρα πολυ δουλεια και δυστυχως κανεις φιλε μου δεν προκυτε να το κανει.
> 
> προσφατες ερευνες του ΟΑΕΔ αναδειξαν οτι το 60% ψαχνει να χωθει στο δημοσιο
> και το 40% ψαχνει δουλεια με ενα ικανοποιητικο μεροκαματο και χωρις αγχος δυστυχως κανενα απο τα δυο στην σημερινη κοινωνια που ζουμε γινετε.




Off Topic



 Φιλε μου καταλαβαίνω αυτό που μου λες και για την περιπτωσή σου ειδικά, καλά έκανες! Δυστηχώς ομως η λογική του "κανεις δεν προκειτε να το κανει"="ασε τους άλλους να βγάλουν το φιδι από την τρύπα"  οπως λες,  μας οδηγησε στο σημερινό χάλι. Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι ειναι ευκολο να πας κοντρα στο ρευμα της αρπαχτής και του βολέματος σ'αυτη τη χώρα. Τουλάχιστον ας προσέχουμε λιγο περισσοτερο τι και ποιους ψηφίζουμε! Εκλογές έρχονται και ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι πολλά τα "κακά πρόβατα"  :Smile:  που θα ξεφύγουν από τα μαντριά του δικοματισμού (ή τουλάχιστον ρε παιδιά όσοι ψηφίζετε ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ Α.Ε. προσέξτε ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ψηφίζετε, όλα τα κομματα έχουν έντιμους και αξιους ανθρώπους που είναι διατεθιμένοι να προσφέρουν, αλλά δυστηχώς ποτέ δεν εκλέγονται...) μπας και ξεφύγουμε λιγο από τα "τζάκια" και τις οικογένιες ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! Κατα τ'αλλα μ'αρέσει που το παιζουμε και "δημοκράτες" , διώξαμε το βασιλιά και φέραμε τις  οικογένιες  με το... κληρονομικό χάρισμα εξουασίας!  :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Μπορεί να σταματήσει το offtopic ?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## s_samaras

Δεν υπάρχει αλόγιστη χρήση  :No no: ...... τι θα πει αυτό; :Thumb down:  Κάτι τέτοια ούτε στον Μεσαίωνα. Σε λίγο θα μας πείτε ότι αλόγιστα χρησιμοποιούμε και το οξυγόνο που αναπνέουμε  :Mad:  ..... πείτε κάτι τέτοιο να σταματήσουμε και να αναπνέουμε. :Evil: 

Η γνώση είναι ελευθερία ..... και στην ελευθερία δεν μπαίνουν όρια ...... γιατί δεν θα λέγετε ελευθερία (δεν εννοώ την Αρβανιτάκη)  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν υπάρχει αλόγιστη χρήση ...... τι θα πει αυτό; Κάτι τέτοια ούτε στον Μεσαίωνα. Σε λίγο θα μας πείτε ότι αλόγιστα χρησιμοποιούμε και το οξυγόνο που αναπνέουμε  ..... πείτε κάτι τέτοιο να σταματήσουμε και να αναπνέουμε.


Βρήκε τρόπο η φύση να παράγει δωρεάν bandwidth και δεν το έμαθα?




> Η γνώση είναι ελευθερία ..... και στην ελευθερία δεν μπαίνουν όρια ...... γιατί δεν θα λέγετε ελευθερία (δεν εννοώ την Αρβανιτάκη)


Η γνώση είναι ελεύθερη, το bandwidth όχι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Λοιπον το 'χετε παρει ψωμοτυρι ολοι με τα παρανομα downloads. Αν ειναι ετσι μπορει πολυ ευκολα ενας provider να κανει ban ορισμενους tracker και site οπου διακινειται παρανομο υλικο. Αλλα δεν το κανει και ξερετε γιατι... 
> Οπως και το οι διαφημισεις που εστιαζουν σε downloads ταινιων και mp3 ξερετε κατα βαθος σε ποιους απευθυνονται (ως επι το πλειστον) ασχετα αν υπαρχει και το αλλοθι των νομιμων οδων . 
> Λοιπον, δεν παω να κανω το ασπρο μαυρο... ομως η πειρατεια εχει εξυπηρετησει πολλους σημερινους της εχθρούς στο παρελθον, και συνεχιζει να εξυπηρετει καποιους. Δε λεω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι ειναι σωστο αλλα... και η αντιμετωπιση των εταιριων (π.χ τεχνητες αυξησεις των τιμων - καρτελ δισκογραφικων κλπ.) ειναι εξισου ανηθικη. Ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση και δε θελω να επεκταθω...




Off Topic


		+10 ακριβως οπως τα λες με εχεις καλυψει πληρως.

----------


## Doxaios

Προφανώς όλοι οι "υπερασπιστές του εγκλήματος" του φόρουμ βάλαν adsl και αναβαθμίζουν τις ταχύτητες τους σε πολλά ΜΒ για να μπορούν να ανοίγουν το mail τους σε 1 αντί 2 δευτερόλεπτα. Αυτή η υποτιθέμενη σοβαροφάνεια δεν καταλαβάνω τί σας οφελεί. Εγώ δεν λέω οτι έβαλα και θα κατεβάζω ντέ και καλά σε άπειρο χρόνο αλλά όχι αντί να την πώ και να απαιτήσω τα δικαιώματα μου από τον οτε/isp να ζητήσω τα ρέστα από τον διπλανό χρήστη ,που στο κάτω κάτω κάνει κάτι για το οποίο το έχει πληρώσει στο ακέραιο. Άντε σοβαρευτείτε λίγο.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Διαφωνώ με το όλο θέμα της "Ογκοχρέωσης"! Το παράδειγμα μάλιστα της ανοιχτής βρύσης είναι το πλέον άτοπο! *Το αντικείμενο εδώ είναι η πληροφορία!* Όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε κάθε είδος πληροφορίας (*ταινίες μουσική* ειδήσεις συνομιλίες) χωρίς περιορισμό!




Off Topic


		Εγω παλι γιατι δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι το Pro Evolution Soccer 6 Full + nodvd crack ο τελευταιος δισκος του ρουβα ή η τελευταια του ταινια ειναι "πληροφοριες"?
Και οι εφημεριδες ειναι πληροφορηση και εισαι ελευθερος να την χρησιμοποιεις αλλα τις πληρωνεις.
Με το σκεπτικο σου να "σπασουμε" και το filmnet, εχουμε ελευθερη και αμεση προσβαση στην "τεχνη" και την "πληροφορηση"
Δικαιωμα προσβασης ως εκ τουτου πρεπει να εχουμε παντου.
Δικαιωμα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ προσβασης μπορουμε να εχουμε παντου?
Aν φας "πορτα" στο γηπεδο (η προσβαση σε αθλητικα γεγονοτα ειναι δικαιωμα ολων μας) μαζι σου να το παλεψουμε και να σε υπερασπιστω.
Αν σε τσακωσουνε ομως να πηδας την μαντρα για να μην πληρωσεις εισιτηριο τι να επικαλεστω? Ποιο δικαιωμα σου?
 :Thinking:

----------


## GeorgeNorth

Mηπως υπαρχει μια υποψια ζηλειας απο χρηστες μικροτερων ταχυτητων? Διοτι οσοι παραπονιουντα για αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ εχουν μικρες ταχυτητες ως επι το πλειστον....

----------


## marilopaido

> Mηπως υπαρχει μια υποψια ζηλειας απο χρηστες μικροτερων ταχυτητων? Διοτι οσοι παραπονιουντα για αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ εχουν μικρες ταχυτητες ως επι το πλειστον....


ελα ρε μην το λες αυτο!!!
Δεν νομιζω οτι συμβαινει αυτο επειδη εχουν χαμηλες ταχυτητες και ζηλευουν!! :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου απαγορευσει να κάνεις
όποια και οση χρηση θες του Ιντερνετ που πληρωνεις!
Εννοειται οτι κατεβαζεις νομιμο υλικο!
Αλλα εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενη για τη χρηση που το θελω
στην ταχυτητα που εχω τωρα...
Εαν αγοραζα 8 και ειχα 2 ή 1 επειδη καποιοι κατεβαζουν λαμακιες 24/7
τα περισσοτερα εντελως παρανομα ΝΑΙ τοτε θα φωναζα σε ολους:
στον ΟΤΕ για τις χαλια υποδομες του, τους ISPs για την κοροϊδια μεταξωτα φυκια που πουλανε
και εσας που νομιζετε οτι το ADSL ειναι απεριοριστου εκτασης :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου απαγορευσει να κάνεις
> όποια και οση χρηση θες του Ιντερνετ που πληρωνεις!
> Εννοειται οτι κατεβαζεις νομιμο υλικο!
> Αλλα εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενη για τη χρηση που το θελω
> στην ταχυτητα που εχω τωρα...
> Εαν αγοραζα 8 και ειχα 2 ή 1 επειδη καποιοι κατεβαζουν λαμακιες 24/7
> τα περισσοτερα εντελως παρανομα ΝΑΙ τοτε θα φωναζα σε ολους:
> στον ΟΤΕ για τις χαλια υποδομες του, τους ISPs για την κοροϊδια μεταξωτα φυκια που πουλανε
> και εσας που νομιζετε οτι το ADSL ειναι απεριοριστου εκτασης


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## maik

> Mηπως υπαρχει μια υποψια ζηλειας απο χρηστες μικροτερων ταχυτητων? Διοτι οσοι παραπονιουντα για αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ εχουν μικρες ταχυτητες ως επι το πλειστον....


Ναι βρε σε ζηλευω γιατι δεν εχω, ο φτωχος , να δωσω τα 5 € παραπανω τον μηνα να παρω 1 mbs και περιοριζομαι στα 768.

 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## marilopaido

> Ναι βρε σε ζηλευω γιατι δεν εχω, ο φτωχος , να δωσω τα 5 € παραπανω τον μηνα να παρω 1 mbs και περιοριζομαι στα 768.


ελα βρε συ μην τα παιρνεις!!
δεν ισχυει αυτο!! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Η άποψη της PlusNet (εξηγεί γιατί δε δίνει unlimited πακέτο):




> Why is unlimited broadband not possible?
> 
> Every ISP has a finite amount of capacity - there's only so much traffic that you can get through the network at one time. If a broadband provider offers unlimited broadband, and users actually try and use it as an unlimited service, then the provider's network will grind to a halt (find out more about how you share broadband capacity). To try and combat these slow downs a provider can add more broadband capacity, but this is expensive and traffic such as peer-to-peer quickly fills up the new space on the network.
> 
> Most providers claiming to offer unlimited broadband will have a fair use policy to try and prevent people over-using their service. But if it's supposed to be unlimited, why should you use it fairly? The fair use policy stops you using your unlimited broadband in an unlimited fashion – so, by our reckoning, it’s not unlimited.
> 
> We don't believe in selling 'unlimited broadband' that's bound by a fair use policy. We'd rather be upfront with you and give you clear usage allowances, with FREE overnight usage.
> 
> Our usage allowances range from 1GB a month to 40GB a month, and you can buy extra usage if you need it. With overnight usage not counting towards your allowance, we offer more than enough usage for the vast majority of people, who don't really need 'unlimited broadband'. If you’re not sure how much you use each month, we offer an online usage meter so you don’t get any nasty surprises.


Aπό: http://www.plus.net/unlimited_broadband/
Τα πακέτα της (με τη νυχτερινή χρήση να μη μετριέται): http://www.plus.net/residential/broa...=tab_broadband

----------


## albatross

> Η άποψη της PlusNet (εξηγεί γιατί δε δίνει unlimited πακέτο):
> 
> 
> Aπό: http://www.plus.net/unlimited_broadband/
> Τα πακέτα της (με τη νυχτερινή χρήση να μη μετριέται): http://www.plus.net/residential/broa...=tab_broadband


Σεβαστη, πολυ σωστη και ξηγημενη η σταση της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας. 
Υπαρχουν ομως και περιπτωσεις σαν αυτη...
Νομιζω δεν εχει fair usage policy. Απο την αλλη ειναι και λιγακι δυσκολο να αρμεξεις μια 24mbit. Εκει που θα σταθω ομως ειναι στην τιμη. Θα μου πειτε αγοραζουν πιο πολυ bw αρα τους κοστιζει πιο φτηνα. Ποσο πιο φτηνα πια για δικαιολογει τετοια διαφορα; Νομιζω δεν τιθεται θεμα να μπαινει μεσα ενας isp εξαιτιας του bw. Μπορει να μπει μεσα για αλλους λογους, αλλα με τις τιμες εδω στην Ελλαδα πληρωνουμε το bw και με το παραπανω.

----------


## maik

> Νομιζω δεν τιθεται θεμα να μπαινει μεσα ενας isp εξαιτιας του bw. Μπορει να μπει μεσα για αλλους λογους, αλλα με τις τιμες εδω στην Ελλαδα πληρωνουμε το bw και με το παραπανω.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=608

----------


## albatross

Και να υποθεσω ολα αυτα δεν ισχυουν για τους providers του εξωτερικου... οι οποιοι πλερωνουν και τους υπαλληλους τους κατιτις παραπανω απο 700 ευρω το μηνα...

----------


## A_gamer

> Και να υποθεσω ολα αυτα δεν ισχυουν για τους providers του εξωτερικου... οι οποιοι πλερωνουν και τους υπαλληλους τους κατιτις παραπανω απο 700 ευρω το μηνα...


Αφού το κόστος των κυκλωμάτων δεν πάει γραμμικά, άσε που τα ratio στις υψηλές ταχύτητες και τους πολυάριθμους πελάτες είναι πιο χαμηλά. Παραδείγματα:

1ον:Πες ότι έχουμε έναν ISP ο οποίος προσφέρει 4 mbps ταχύτητα σε 10000 πελάτες. Σύνολο 40.000 μεγα, με ratio 1/40 πάει 1 giga χωρητικότητα στο κύκλωμα, το οποίο κοστίζει  π.χ. 170.000 Ευρώ/μήνα.
  2ον:Έχουμε έναν ISP με 20 mbps ταχύτητα σε 100.000 πελάτες το οποίο κάνει 2000 γιγα (2 τερα), με ratio 1/56 πάει περίπου 35 giga -πες 40 με τις μισθωμένες- με π.χ. 500.000/μήνα. Ναι, αυτό κάνει 3 φορές την τιμή για 35απλάσιο+ bandwidth.

Ας υποθέσουμε πως ο ISP του πρώτου παραδείγματος πουλάει με κέρδος 13 ευρώ ανά σύνδεση, ενώ ο δεύτερος με κέρδος 9 ευρώ.

Έχουμε: 10.000 επί 13 ίσον 130.000, το οποίο είναι πολύ κάτω του κόστους! :Shocked: 
Ο άλλος: 100.000 επί 9 κάνει 900.000, και μένει και bandwidth για μισθωμένες, οι οποίες είναι εξαιρετικά κερδοφόρες.

Αυτά φυσικά είναι παραδείγματα, καθώς οι πραγματικές αναλογίες είναι κάπως διαφορετικές.

----------


## yiapap

> Προφανώς όλοι οι "υπερασπιστές του εγκλήματος" του φόρουμ βάλαν adsl και αναβαθμίζουν τις ταχύτητες τους σε πολλά ΜΒ για να μπορούν να ανοίγουν το mail τους σε 1 αντί 2 δευτερόλεπτα. Αυτή η υποτιθέμενη σοβαροφάνεια δεν καταλαβάνω τί σας οφελεί. Εγώ δεν λέω οτι έβαλα και θα κατεβάζω ντέ και καλά σε άπειρο χρόνο αλλά όχι αντί να την πώ και να απαιτήσω τα δικαιώματα μου από τον οτε/isp να ζητήσω τα ρέστα από τον διπλανό χρήστη ,που στο κάτω κάτω κάνει κάτι για το οποίο το έχει πληρώσει στο ακέραιο. Άντε σοβαρευτείτε λίγο.


Ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλα ADSL πριν από 4 χρόνια με τίμημα 90€/μήνα, όσο κι αν σου φαντάζει παράξενο, είναι το email γιατί διακινώ μεγάλη ποσότητα πληροφορίας με το εξωτερικό μέσω mail. Και όχι μόνο δεν μου φτάνει το bandwidth με το email αλλά πρόσθεσα στο δίκτυό μου και ένα Linux mail proxy που συγκεντρώνει τα email κάθε 5 λεπτά από όλους τους λογαριασμούς μου ώστε να κάνω ακόμη πιο άνετα τη δουλειά μου.
Επαναλαμβάνω για άλλη μια φορά: Μην κρίνετε εξ' ιδίων τα αλλότρια.




> Mηπως υπαρχει μια υποψια ζηλειας απο χρηστες μικροτερων ταχυτητων? Διοτι οσοι παραπονιουντα για αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ εχουν μικρες ταχυτητες ως επι το πλειστον....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Το διαβάσαμε κι αυτό!!! 
"Ένοχος, ένοχος κ.Πρόεδρε. Ομολογώ ότι ζηλεύω αφόρητα... Ειδικά τα 384Kbps upload!!!"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sleepless9

Αρχικά να πω πως από τη στιγμή που πληρώνεις κάτι, πρέπει να μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για όσο θες και για όποια χρήση θες. Απο κει και πέρα, αν ο πάροχος δεν έχει αρκετό backbone, ας έδινε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες!  :Razz: 
Έστω τώρα ότι ο κόσμος ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούσε p2p για κατέβασμα 24/7... Δε θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιεί το full bandwidth που του δίνεται με άλλους τρόπους? Όπως πχ να βλέπει όλη μέρα streaming TV, να τηλεφωνεί με voip, να ενημερώνει συνεχώς το linux μηχάνημά του κλπ που και πάλι χαλαρά θα γέμιζαν μια 1024άρα...  :Respekt: 
Μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις αυτή την κατηγορία χρηστών? Θα σου απαντήσει ο άλλος, "πληρώνω 30 ευρώ το μήνα και θέλω όλη μέρα να βλέπω streaming videos με 900kbit bitrate". Ποιά η διαφορά με τον χρήστη που θα σου πει "πληρώνω 30 ευρώ το μήνα και θέλω να κατεβάζω όλη μέρα από bittorent και να πιάνω 900kbit/sec"?   :Thinking: 
Εννοείται ότι εδώ δε συζητάμε το τί είναι νόμιμο και τί όχι, αυτό είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση και δεν αφορά στο παρόν thread.  :RTFM:

----------


## anon

Oι πάροχοι κάνουν την πάπια σχετικά με το bw που διαθέτουν. Κανένας δεν λέει επίσημα ποια ειναι η αναλογία χρηστών με bw. Ετσι μπορεί να παίρνεις πχ μια γραμμή 10Mbps και να την μοιράζεσαι με άλλους χίλιους την ίδια ταχύτητα, που πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι εαν και οι 1000 βάλουν μουλάρια, γαιδούρια και άλλα ζωντανά να τρέχουν, ο καθένας θα παίρνει το 1/1000 απο τα 10Mbps ήτοι, 10Κbps!!!! Βέβαια για να πω και του στραβού το δίκιο, τα προηγούμενα ήταν μια υπεραπλούστευση, αλλά στην τελική έτσι είναι. Τώρα εαν βάλει fair usage policy ή δεν βάλει το ίδιο και το αυτό ειναι. Πάλι όλοι μοιραζόμαστε το bw, απλά στην περίπτωση την δικη μας, αναρχα και στύλ φαρ ουέστ, όποιος προλάβει πήρε, οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή χαμένος είναι ο περιστασιακός ή light χρήστης (όπως εγώ πχ), που ενώ καταπονεί το δίκτυο κατα το 1% απο ότι άλλοι χρήστες, καταπονείται ο ίδιος με υπέρογκους χρόνους αναμονής (είτε λέγεται ιστοσελίδα, email ή οτιδήποτα άλλο) γιατί είναι υπερφορτωμένο. Ειναι λίγο άδικο αυτό.

----------


## puntomania

Off-topic

Δηλαδή για το μποτιλιάρισμα και το παρκινγκ (πχ στην Αθήνα) φταίνε οι αντιπροσωπείες που συνεχίζουνε να πουλάνε αυτοκίνητα ενώ ξέρουνε ότι δεν χωράνε στους δρόμους της πόλης!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Για μένα, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει FUP αναλόγως τη σύνδεση του καθενός να κλιμακώνετε αντίστοιχα στα φτηνά πακέτα. Και για τους αχόρταγους να υπάρχουνε απεριόριστα πακέτα χωρίς FUP με υψηλό κόστος. έτσι κανένας δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα και όλοι θα έχουν σωστές ταχύτητες.

----------


## sdikr

> Off-topic
> 
> Δηλαδή για το μποτιλιάρισμα και το παρκινγκ (πχ στην Αθήνα) φταίνε οι αντιπροσωπείες που συνεχίζουνε να πουλάνε αυτοκίνητα ενώ ξέρουνε ότι δεν χωράνε στους δρόμους της πόλης!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Για μένα, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει FUP αναλόγως τη σύνδεση του καθενός να κλιμακώνετε αντίστοιχα στα φτηνά πακέτα. Και για τους αχόρταγους να υπάρχουνε απεριόριστα πακέτα χωρίς FUP με υψηλό κόστος. έτσι κανένας δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα και όλοι θα έχουν σωστές ταχύτητες.



Δεν πάνε όλα στην Αττική όδο,  ακόμα εκεί στην Αθήνα έχετε τον μικρό και τον μεγάλο δακτύλιο

----------


## sleepless9

> Oι πάροχοι κάνουν την πάπια σχετικά με το bw που διαθέτουν. Κανένας δεν λέει επίσημα ποια ειναι η αναλογία χρηστών με bw. Ετσι μπορεί να παίρνεις πχ μια γραμμή 10Mbps και να την μοιράζεσαι με άλλους χίλιους την ίδια ταχύτητα, που πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι εαν και οι 1000 βάλουν μουλάρια, γαιδούρια και άλλα ζωντανά να τρέχουν, ο καθένας θα παίρνει το 1/1000 απο τα 10Mbps ήτοι, 10Κbps!!!! Βέβαια για να πω και του στραβού το δίκιο, τα προηγούμενα ήταν μια υπεραπλούστευση, αλλά στην τελική έτσι είναι. Τώρα εαν βάλει fair usage policy ή δεν βάλει το ίδιο και το αυτό ειναι. Πάλι όλοι μοιραζόμαστε το bw, απλά στην περίπτωση την δικη μας, αναρχα και στύλ φαρ ουέστ, όποιος προλάβει πήρε, οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή χαμένος είναι ο περιστασιακός ή light χρήστης (όπως εγώ πχ), που ενώ καταπονεί το δίκτυο κατα το 1% απο ότι άλλοι χρήστες, καταπονείται ο ίδιος με υπέρογκους χρόνους αναμονής (είτε λέγεται ιστοσελίδα, email ή οτιδήποτα άλλο) γιατί είναι υπερφορτωμένο. Ειναι λίγο άδικο αυτό.


Δεν μπορώ να πω... αντίστοιχα με τα άλλα παραδείγματα που έδωσα, και ο χρήστης που θα πει οτι έβαλε DSL για να _φορτώνουν σφαίρα οι σελίδες και να κατεβαίνουν τα e-mail με τη μία_, φυσικά κι αυτός δίκιο έχει! Βέβαια, και ειδικά στη χώρα μας, πιστεύω πως αυτοί που ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούν p2p στις ADSL τους, είναι ένα απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό... Σε τελική, όταν ο πάροχος σου λέει ότι έχεις πχ 1024 σύνδεση, καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι όλη δική σου και την κάνεις ότι θες. Δεν είναι όπως στα πανεπιστημιακά δίκτυα που ξέρεις ότι η σύνδεση σηκώνει πχ μεχρι 1gigabit αλλά πρέπει να προσέχεις τι την κάνεις γιατί τη μοιράζεσαι με ένα κάρο άλλες σχολές και άτομα που τη χρειάζονται. Ομοίως και με τα κοινόχρηστα ασύρματα...
Πάντως, επειδή έχω κάνει και γω κάτι παρόμοιους υπολογισμούς, και πάλι καταλήγω ότι δε φταίει το bandwidth των ISP αλλά ο οτε με τα dslam του. 
Δηλαδή πώς γίνεται κάποιος που έχει 2mbit πχ με isp τη forthnet αλλά μέσω ΟΤΕ, να πιάνει ταχύτητες σαν 512... ενώ την ίδια στιγμή ο άλλος που είναι σε ιδιόκτητο με dslam της forthnet, να πιάνει χαλαρά 10mbit??? Αν ήταν ανεπαρκές το bandwidth της forthnet και μοιραζόταν, θα έπρεπε να πιάνουν και οι δύο ταχύτητα 512  :Thinking: 
Σε περίπτωση ανεπαρκούς bandwidth βέβαια, καλό είναι ένα Quality of Service από μεριάς ISP, τις ώρες αιχμής ώστε να έχουν υψηλή προτεραιότητα οι ιστοσελίδες, τα e-mail, τα voip κλπ. Τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες που μένει ελεύθερο εύρος, το shaping μπορεί να χαλαρώνει χωρίς να ενοχλεί κανέναν  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Δεν μπορώ να πω... αντίστοιχα με τα άλλα παραδείγματα που έδωσα, και ο χρήστης που θα πει οτι έβαλε DSL για να _φορτώνουν σφαίρα οι σελίδες και να κατεβαίνουν τα e-mail με τη μία_, φυσικά κι αυτός δίκιο έχει! Βέβαια, και ειδικά στη χώρα μας, πιστεύω πως αυτοί που ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούν p2p στις ADSL τους, είναι ένα απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό...


Δεν νομίζω.... Σίγουρα σε ένα φόρουμ τεχνολογικό, όπου το 99% των μελών είναι άτομα που δεν είναι απλά εξοικειωμένα με την ευρυζωνικότητα και το διαδίκτυο, αλλά αποτελούν ίσως απο τους πρώτους χρήστες αυτής της τεχνολογίας, ίσως να ισχύει αυτό που λές. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, με δεδομένο ότι έχουμε πλέον πάνω απο μισό εκατομύριο χρήστες διαδικτύου, δεν νομίζω αυτό να συμβαίνει. Πχ στο σπίτι μου έχω μια χιλιάρα. Εχω να την χρησιμοποιήσω ένα μήνα. Υποστηρίζω μια άλλη οικιακή σύνδεση στελέχους της εταιρίας. Δουλεύει μόνο email και web surfing. Το πολύ μια-δυο ώρες την ημέρα. Στην δουλειά έχουμε δυο διχίλιαρες γραμμές, που τις χρησιμοποιούν για emai/web surfing περίπου 70 χρήστες. Συν η μηχανογράφηση (updates, κλπ). E, παρόλα αυτά, η καθε μία γραμμή δεν ξεπερνά τα 6-7 GB /μήνα, ενώ θα μπορούσε σε full download σε ένα μήνα να κατεβάσει - θεωρητικά - περι τα 500GB!!! , δηλαδή την χρησιμοποιώ στο 1/100 του μέγιστου θεωρητικού).




> Σε τελική, όταν ο πάροχος σου λέει ότι έχεις πχ 1024 σύνδεση, καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι όλη δική σου και την κάνεις ότι θες. Δεν είναι όπως στα πανεπιστημιακά δίκτυα που ξέρεις ότι η σύνδεση σηκώνει πχ μεχρι 1gigabit αλλά πρέπει να προσέχεις τι την κάνεις γιατί τη μοιράζεσαι με ένα κάρο άλλες σχολές και άτομα που τη χρειάζονται. Ομοίως και με τα κοινόχρηστα ασύρματα...


Και εδώ τη μοιράζεσαι. Το αν δεν στο λένε, ή δεν σου λένε με πόσους την μοιράζεσαι (παίζει απο 1/20 μέχρι πάνω απο 1/100) είναι άλλο πράγμα.




> Πάντως, επειδή έχω κάνει και γω κάτι παρόμοιους υπολογισμούς, και πάλι καταλήγω ότι δε φταίει το bandwidth των ISP αλλά ο οτε με τα dslam του. 
> Δηλαδή πώς γίνεται κάποιος που έχει 2mbit πχ με isp τη forthnet αλλά μέσω ΟΤΕ, να πιάνει ταχύτητες σαν 512... ενώ την ίδια στιγμή ο άλλος που είναι σε ιδιόκτητο με dslam της forthnet, να πιάνει χαλαρά 10mbit??? Αν ήταν ανεπαρκές το bandwidth της forthnet και μοιραζόταν, θα έπρεπε να πιάνουν και οι δύο ταχύτητα 512


Μπορεί ναί μπορεί και όχι. Σκέψου, ότι όταν πας με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, ο πάροχος συνδέεται με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με τις λεγόμενες γραμμές ΟΚΣΥΑ2 (ή άλλες μικρότερης ταχύτητας γραμμές). Τώρα, εαν ο πάροχος δεν έχει βάλει αρκετό bw με τον OTE, επειδή κοστίζει (πάει πάνω απο 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα μια γραμμή ΟΚΣΥΑ2), τότε αυτό είναι θέμα του παρόχου. Ειναι αλήθεια όμως ότι σε κάποια DSLAM το πρόβλημα ειναι καθαρά τοπικό, ειδικά σε μέρη όπου κατοικού επι το πλείστον φοιτητές (πχ Πάτρα)... 




> Σε περίπτωση ανεπαρκούς bandwidth βέβαια, καλό είναι ένα Quality of Service από μεριάς ISP, τις ώρες αιχμής ώστε να έχουν υψηλή προτεραιότητα οι ιστοσελίδες, τα e-mail, τα voip κλπ. Τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες που μένει ελεύθερο εύρος, το shaping μπορεί να χαλαρώνει χωρίς να ενοχλεί κανέναν


Tα έχουμε πει αυτά. Σίγουρα ειναι μια λύση, προσωπικά προτιμώ την ογκοχρέωση, γιατί τίποτα δεν μας λέει ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κατάχρηση με το QoS, και το λεγόμενο network neutrality. Ούτως ή άλλως ουσιαστικά αυτό πληρώνεις, και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες, είτε λέγεται ρεύμα, πετρέλαιο, τηλεφωνία, αέριο κλπ, δηλαδή σε πόρους που κοστίζουν βάσει όγκου (έτσι κοστίζει και στον πάροχο).... Ογκο χρήσης πληρώνεις....

----------


## djsin

απιστευτα ποστ διαβαζω ,εντελως ατεκμηριοτα και βασισμενα σε γνωμες που προσπαθουν να περαστουν ως σωστες ενω δεν εμπεριεχουν κανενα λογικο επιχειρημα που να μην καταριπτεται
τελικα οταν ξεμεινουμε απο επιχειρηματα καταφευγουμε στην σιγουρη δοκιμασμενη λυση επικλησης στην αυθεντια, στην περιπτωση αυτη το εξωτερικο, φυσικα συγκριση οποτε μας συμφερει

εν κατακλειδι κανεις δεν μπορει να απαντησει ουτε να αντικρουσει (σωστο και λαθος δεν υπαρχουν λογικα, παρα μονο στο μυαλο μας) οτι με τα υπαρχοντα συμβολαια που εχουμε υπογραψει αποτελει εξαπατηση καταναλωτη ο οποιοσδηποτε περιορισμος ,οπως και αν αυτος λεγεται

αν ειχαμε υπογραψει κατι διαφορετικο να το συζητουσαμε

----------


## elakbar

Φιλε μου μην λες ατοπα πραγματα... Διαφημιζουν στην τηλεοραση απεριοριστο κατεβασμα ναι η οχι? Γιαυτο ο κοσμος βαζει ιντερνετ... Εσυ που λες τωρα οτι ο αλλος τωρα ανακαλυψε το ιντερνετ και οτι δικαιολογητε, εσυ τι το θελεις στο ιντερνετ? γιατι φιλε μου που εγω εχω την δουλεια μου στο ιντερνετ εχω γραμμη 1μβιτ... Μηπως καταλαβες τωρα γιατι δινουν 12 και 24 μβιτ οι εταιρεις??

Ο κοσμος το πληρωνει και κατεβαζει οτι θελει... δεν μπορεις να του βαλεις οριο. Τωρα αν δεν εχεις μεγαλο ευρος για κατεβασμα, δεν φταει ο κοσμος αλλα πρωτα απο ολα ο ΟΤΕ με τις φοβερες γραμμες γεματο με θορυβους (εχω τετοιο προβλημα) και κατα δευτερο η εταιρια που εχεις ιντερνετ...

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ

Για αυτο πληρωνετε

----------


## wi fi thief

> Φιλε μου μην λες ατοπα πραγματα... Διαφημιζουν στην τηλεοραση απεριοριστο κατεβασμα ναι η οχι? Γιαυτο ο κοσμος βαζει ιντερνετ...


και το καπιλαριν το διαφημιζουνε στην τηλεοραση οτι θα μας βγαλει μαλλια μεσα σε δυο μηνες ενω αμα παρεις τον φουσκωτο καναπε δεν σε κανουνε καλα ουτε δυο νταλικες mack αμερικανικες.
Θα παρουμε την τεχνη του ψεμματος (διαφημιση) για τεκμηριο?
Αν μου βρεις *μια* ελληνικη (και οχι μονο) διαφημιση που να κυριολεκτει, εγω θα σου αγοραζω το προιον για ενα χρονο.

----------


## maik

> εν κατακλειδι κανεις δεν μπορει να απαντησει ουτε να αντικρουσει (σωστο και λαθος δεν υπαρχουν λογικα, παρα μονο στο μυαλο μας) οτι με τα υπαρχοντα συμβολαια που εχουμε υπογραψει αποτελει εξαπατηση καταναλωτη ο οποιοσδηποτε περιορισμος ,οπως και αν αυτος λεγεται


Διαβασες πουθενα σε οποιοδηποτε συμβολαιο οτι εχεις *εγγυημενη* ταχυτητα 24/7; Αν το εχει σε καποιο και δεν το τηρουν ειναι εξαπατηση. 
Προσοχη δεν μιλαω για διαφημιση μιλαω για *συμβολαιο.*

----------


## anon

Πως, πως, και 24/7/365 με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, αποκατάσταση σε το πολύ 4 ώρες οποιουδήποτε προβλήματος, helpdesk με απευθείας σύνδεση σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο, χωρις ηχητικά μυνήματα αναμονής, και χωρίς καμμιά καθυστέρηση πάντα, α και χωρίς χρέωση, τεχνικός στις εγκαταστάσεις (σπίτι), το αργότερο την επόμενη ημέρα (εργάσιμη ή μη) κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ..... Και μετά ξύπνησε....  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

παιδια ολα αυτα ειναι σωστα που λετε κατα ενα μερος και θα διευκρινησω γιατι το λεω αυτο.

εγω στην εργασια μου εχω μισθωμενη γραμμη 10Mbps Down/Up και δυο γραμμες ως βοηθητικες ADSL 2048/256 ολες χρησιμοποιουνται για τους 250 υπολογιστες που διαθετει η σχολη και για ολες τις χρησεις.

στο σπιτι μου εχω μια ADSL Office Static 1024/256 απο την ΟΤΕνετ με γραμμη του ΟΤΕ την οποια την χρυσοπληρωνω καθε 2 μηνες (132 ευρω) μιας και κανενας εναλλακτικος παροχος δεν μπορει να μου εγγυηθει οτι θα εχω τις ταχυτητες που εχω τωρα και οτι δεν θα εχω προβληματα περιμενω μηπως ο ΟΤΕ και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κανουν καμια αναβαθμιση (λεγεται οτι τα 768 και τα 1024 θα γινουν 2048 δωρεαν και οι χρηστες 2048 θα πανε στα 4 η στα 8) αλλιως θα καταφυγω σε καποιον εναλλακτικο παροχο των 10 η 16 η 24 η και εγω δεν ξερω τι ωστε να απολαυσω στο μεγιστο βαθμο τα ενδιαφεροντα μου τα οποια οπως εχω πει πολλες φορες το ADSL το εβαλα για SURFING/EMAIL/CHAT/P2P/ONLINE GAMING. 

Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που διαφωνω στους περιορισμους που λετε διοτι αγαπητοι εγω σκαω μια περιουσια αρα την κανω οτι γουσταρω χωρις κανενα περιορισμο αφου τα πληρωνω. 

Το μυστικο στα προβληματα αγαπητοι του που εχουμε με το ADSL ειναι οτι εχουν πολλες εταιρειες , πανεπιστημια , σχολες , δημοσιες υπηρεσιες , ιντερνετ καφε αν ολα αυτα ειχαν μισθωμενα κυκλωματα και εμεις οι ιδιωτες ADSL πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα.

Αυτα τα λεω διοτι οσοι μενουν στην ιδια περιοχη με μενα θα πρεπει να ξερουν οτι το "bandwidth" μας το τρωνε τα ιντερνετ καφε των 100/200/500 υπολογιστων και καμποσες τραπεζες και εταιρειες που για λογου κοστους δουλευουν με ADSL.

Αν τωρα το συστημα το αλλαξουν και βαση της χρησης που κανεις πληρωνεις δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα σε αυτο.

Οσο για την χρηση του ADSL στην ελλαδα θα πω οτι οι περισσοτεροι το θελουν για κατεβασμα η online gaming και πολλοι λιγοι το εχουν για σερφαρισμα κτλ αν θελετε να το δειτε επισημα καντε και δημοσκοπηση διοτι αγαπητοι κανεις μας δεν θα ειχε ADSL στο ποσοστο που εχουμε και που φαγωνωμαστε ποιος την εχει πιο μεγαλη την συνδεση εννοω αν δεν την χρησιμοποιουσαμε για κατεβασμα.

αυτα ειχα να πω σεβομαι το οτι λετε αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι τα αναγνωριζω και ως αληθεια επιτρεψτε να εχω τις αμφιβολιες ενος 35 χρονων ανθρωπου που σε αυτα τα ρημαδια που λεγονται υπολογιστες και ιντερνετ ειναι η μονη του ασχολια.

Οσο για τις διαφημισεις που λετε ναι αυτο λενε ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ , ΑΡΧΕΙΑ , ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ κλπ.

----------


## SfH

> Αυτα τα λεω διοτι οσοι μενουν στην ιδια περιοχη με μενα θα πρεπει να ξερουν οτι το "bandwidth" μας το τρωνε τα ιντερνετ καφε των 100/200/500 υπολογιστων και καμποσες τραπεζες και εταιρειες που για λογου κοστους δουλευουν με ADSL.


Μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι η πλειοψηφια των σοβαρων internet cafe, των τραπεζων, των πανεπιστημιων και των σοβαρων δημοσιων φορεων δεν χρησιμοποιουν adsl.

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι η πλειοψηφια των σοβαρων internet cafe, των τραπεζων, των πανεπιστημιων και των σοβαρων δημοσιων φορεων δεν χρησιμοποιουν adsl.


Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σοβαρά Internet Cafe.  :Whistle:  (Έλα και μια βόλτα από Μαρκόπουλο  :Whistle: )

----------


## djsin

> Διαβασες πουθενα σε οποιοδηποτε συμβολαιο οτι εχεις εγγυημενη ταχυτητα 24/7; Αν το εχει σε καποιο και δεν το τηρουν ειναι εξαπατηση.


με αυτο το πολυ επικινδυνο σκεπτικο , διαβασες πουθενα οτι δεν μπορουν να εχουν προσβαση στον εξοπλισμο σου? ποσο μαλον διαβασες οτι δεν μπορουν να σε δειρουν στο συμβολαιο? αρα μπορουν δε σε εξαπατουν

το παραδειγμα μου ειναι ασχετο με την υπηρεσια adsl οπως φυσικα και το traffic shaping ,αν δεν γινεται αντιληπτο οτι ειναι ομοιως ασχετα δεν μοπρω να κανω κατι

----------


## maik

> με αυτο το πολυ επικινδυνο σκεπτικο , διαβασες πουθενα οτι δεν μπορουν να εχουν προσβαση στον εξοπλισμο σου? ποσο μαλον διαβασες οτι δεν μπορουν να σε δειρουν στο συμβολαιο? αρα μπορουν δε σε εξαπατουν
> 
> το παραδειγμα μου ειναι ασχετο με την υπηρεσια adsl οπως φυσικα και το traffic shaping ,αν δεν γινεται αντιληπτο οτι ειναι ομοιως ασχετα δεν μοπρω να κανω κατι


Αυτες τις σοφιστιες αληθεια που τις ειδες. Κανεις με μια εταιρια ενα συμβολαιο παροχης μιας συγκεκριμενης υπηρεσιας. Που στο κερατο μου μεσα στο συμβολαιο αυτο λεει οτι θα σου την παρεχει συνεχως και αδιαλειπτως στο μεγιστι δυνατο;

----------


## djsin

αρα και η δεη πρεπει να σου δινει λιγο ρευμα αμα θελει ε?

----------


## 613 The Evil

ΖΗΤΩ Η ΑΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

Όπου αλόγιστη διάβαζε ελεύθερη. Και όποιος πιστεύει πως μπορεί να εξουσιαστεί, να αστυνομευτεί, να καθοδηγηθεί κλπ το ίντερνετ, ως κοινωνία, καλύτερα να αλλάξει πλευρό και να δει άλλο όνειρο. Αυτή η μάχη είναι χαμένη. Και επειδή οι ελευθερίες δε χαρίζονται αλλά κατακτιόνται, ας τολμίσετε να κάνετε τίποτα από αυτά που λένε εδώ μερικοί, για κόψιμο των p2p και τέτοια και θα δείτε αντίδραση. Αν δε σας αρέσει η ελευθερία αυτή, κόφτε το ίντερνετ...

Υ.Γ.: Παιδιά κατεβάστε το σύμπαν!

----------


## maik

> αρα και η δεη πρεπει να σου δινει λιγο ρευμα αμα θελει ε?


Η ΔΕΗ σου δινει ρευμα 220V με καποιες αποκλισεις. Αυτο λεει το συμβολαιο σου. Αν αρχισει να σου δινει 160V τοτε ναι εχεις το δικαιωμα να  κανεις και μηνυση και να ζητας και λεφτα .

----------


## djsin

ωραια που διαφωνουμε? στην περιπτωση μας η δεη αποφασιζει οτι δεν πρεπει να βαζεις πιστολακι χωρις προηγουμενως να σε ενημερωσει και χωρις να εχει θεσει αυτον τον περιορισμο οταν εκανες συμβολαιο μαζι της

----------


## wintech2003

> Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σοβαρά Internet Cafe.  (Έλα και μια βόλτα από Μαρκόπουλο )


Ας πρόσεχαν...  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

πιστευω οτι ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να υπενθυμισω την σωστοτερη (κατα την αποψη μου) γνωμη, η οποια ισως "πονεσει" μερικους (οπως ολες οι μεγαλες αληθειες, αλλωστε) :




> Μερικοι εδω μεσα μου θυμιζουν κατι τυπους που πανε σε κατι επαρχιακα πανηγυρια που εχει τσαμπα φαι και γεμιζουν  ταπερ για το σπιτι.
> 
> Εχω δει με τα ματια μου ολοκληρα δωματια (ουκ ολιγα) φορτωμενα απο πανω μεχρι κατω με CD και DVD με περιεχομενο που ουτε καν ο κατοχος δεν ηξερε.
> Οταν θα ξεπερασουμε σαν χωρα αυτη την "γυφτια" τοτε ισως δουμε ασπρη μερα.


@ μάικ49 :  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ομορφα αυτα που λετε αλλα γιατι οταν ενα γνωστο περιοδικο εβγαλε πακετο δοκιμαστικο ADSL με 1GB ογκοχρεωση φωναξατε αυτο δεν φτανει ως οριο σε καποιον που το θελει για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο? νομιζω οτι ειναι υπεραρκετο αρα θελατε και κατι παραπανω.

δεν πειραζει αγαπητοι η επιθυμια που τοσο θελετε να μπουν περιορισμοι ειτε στον ογκο των δεδομενων ειτε στις υπηρεσιες ειτε στον ελεγχο των μηχανηματων σας θα μπουν και τοτε εδω θα ειμαστε να δουμε αν θα σας αρεσει αλλα ξερετε οτι τοτε θα ειναι αργα αν εφαρμοστουν αυτα που τοσο εσεις ζητατε.

τοτε θα εχουμε ομορφο ADSL ??

κλειδωμενα ρουτερς
περιορισμος στα γνωστα προγραμματα που τραβανε bandwidth
περιορισμος στον ογκο δεδομενων
πακετα χρεωσεων

να δω αν θα σας αρεσουν συντομα θα τα δειτε και στην πραξη.

εγω παντως το θελω χωρις οριο το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" που εχω με "σταθερη ταχυτητα αυτη που πληρωνω" και φυσικα να χρεωνομαι για την χρηση που του κανω οπως γινετε και τωρα αγαπητοι διοτι δεν νομιζω κανεις σας να πληρωνει οσα δινω εγω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ΟΤΕ για να εχω πακετο office static 1024/256 αοριστου χρονου (132 ευρω το διμηνο)

οσο για τα "κατεβασματα" που λετε οτι δεν κανετε αμα θελετε δωστε μου τις ip σας και θα σας πω τι κανετε και τι οχι μην λεμε και υπερβολες διοτι ο ελληνας το γρηγορο ιντερνετ το εβαλε για να κατεβαζει τα τραγουδια του , τις ταινιες του (αν και υπαρχουν τα αναλογα μαγαζια για την ενοικιαση και αντιγραφη) , να κατεβαζει τα προγραμματα και τα παιχνιδια και να μην τα πληρωνει στους διαφορους αετονυχιδες.

αν του το στερησετε αυτο εσεις θα χασετε γιατι θα μεινετε εσεις και οι παροχοι χωρις χρηστες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

και ομως φιλε μου κανεις λαθος μπορω να σου πω εγγυημενα οτι υπαρχουν και τραπεζες και νετκαφε και εταιρειες στην περιοχη μου που εχουν ADSL για το χαμηλο κοστος.

----------


## SfH

> και ομως φιλε μου κανεις λαθος μπορω να σου πω εγγυημενα οτι υπαρχουν και τραπεζες και νετκαφε και εταιρειες στην περιοχη μου που εχουν ADSL για το χαμηλο κοστος.


Δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν, ειπα οτι (ειδικα στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα) ειναι μια μικρη μειοψηφια. Παντως δε θυμαμαι να εχω ακουσει για τραπεζα που να μην εχει καποιας μορφης μισθομενο κυκλωμα...

----------


## wintech2003

Τραπεζα με ADSL ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τραπεζα με ADSL ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!


μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω αλλο τα μισθωμενα κυκλωματα και αλλο οι ADSL ειναι για διαφορετικη χρηση το καθενα.

----------


## andreasp

> μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω αλλο τα μισθωμενα κυκλωματα και αλλο οι ADSL ειναι για διαφορετικη χρηση το καθενα.


 
Για τι πράγμα μιλάς?
Για μια ψωροadsl Που εχουν για να σερφάρουν?
Δεν υπαρχει online τράπεζας με adsl. Να σοβαρευούμε λιγάκι!

Και θα ερθω να συμφωνησω και εγω με την λογικη του να φτιαχτουν πακέτα.
Θέλεις να κάνεις backup το internet στον σκληρο σου δισκο? Θα σε σκίσουμε!
Εισαι νορμαλ χρήστης , που θα χρησιμοποιησεις τα πάντα, και rapidshare και azureus και emule, αλλα σε νορμαλ πλαίσια? Ευχαρίστως!
Δυστηχως υπάρχουν παρα πολλοι κάλοι , που φτιάχνουν και ειδικά pc για να κατεβάζουν 24/24ωρο στην κυριολεξία οτι παπαρια βρούνε μπροστά τους!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για τι πράγμα μιλάς?
> Για μια ψωροadsl Που εχουν για να σερφάρουν?
> Δεν υπαρχει online τράπεζας με adsl. Να σοβαρευούμε λιγάκι!
> 
> Και θα ερθω να συμφωνησω και εγω με την λογικη του να φτιαχτουν πακέτα.
> Θέλεις να κάνεις backup το internet στον σκληρο σου δισκο? Θα σε σκίσουμε!
> Εισαι νορμαλ χρήστης , που θα χρησιμοποιησεις τα πάντα, και rapidshare και azureus και emule, αλλα σε νορμαλ πλαίσια? Ευχαρίστως!
> Δυστηχως υπάρχουν παρα πολλοι κάλοι , που φτιάχνουν και ειδικά pc για να κατεβάζουν 24/24ωρο στην κυριολεξεία οτι παπαρια βρούνε μπροστά τους!


ακριβως για μια ψωροADSL μιλαμε οτι εχουν καποιες τραπεζες οπως και καποια νετκαφε αλλα και επιχειρησεις και ολο αυτο μαζι προκαλει καποιο μικρο χαος διοτι αν τους βαλεις ολους αυτους να κατεβαζουν π.χ απο rapidshare αν σου μεινει bandwidth εσενα πεσμου και μενα.

οσο για τα αλλα που λες συμφωνω απολυτα και προσθετω οτι αυτοι που το κανουν αυτο τα πουλανε κιολας ενω τα εχουν κατεβασει τσαμπα.

----------


## wintech2003

Αντε πάλι... επιμένεις....

Τράπεζα με ADSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Ουτε για πλάκα, ουτε για να κατεβάζουν ουτε για να ανεβάζουν.
Μην λες πραγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις, εκτίθεσαι.

Οι power users και downloaders δεν ειναι στις επιχειρησεις, ειναι στα σπιτια. Οπότε μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα όπου θέλουμε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αντε πάλι... επιμένεις....
> 
> Τράπεζα με ADSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Ουτε για πλάκα, ουτε για να κατεβάζουν ουτε για να ανεβάζουν.
> Μην λες πραγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις, εκτίθεσαι.
> 
> Οι power users και downloaders δεν ειναι στις επιχειρησεις, ειναι στα σπιτια. Οπότε μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα όπου θέλουμε.


ελα απο την περιοχη μου να στα δειξω ολα αυτα που λεω φιλε μου (δεν τα λεω στην τυχη φιλε μου λογω δουλειας ξερω κατι παραπανω)

αλλο το μισθωμενο κυκλωμα για τα ONLINE συστηματα και αλλο αυτο που λεω εγω για τις ψωροADSL.

οπως και σε αυτο που αναφερα για τις επιχειρησεις και τα νετκαφε γιατι σου θυμιζω οτι μενω σε αυτη την περιοχη και το εχω ψαξει λιγο περισσοτερο οχι οτι ενοχλει εμενα γιατι εγω ειμαι σε αδειο κεντρο και απολαμβανω ταχυτητα στο full.

σεβομαι την αποψη σου αλλα δεν την θεωρω σωστη για τον λογο οτι εγω ζω εδω σε αυτην την περιοχη και μπορω να σου δειξω υπαλληλους τραπεζας που κατεβαζουν τραγουδακια και ταινιες απο τα "γνωστα sites" και παραλληλα δουλευουν.

τωρα αυτο που λες για τους οικιακους χρηστες δεν μπορω να μην συμφωνησω αφου και εγω ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια.

----------


## SfH

> ελα απο την περιοχη μου να στα δειξω ολα αυτα που λεω φιλε μου (δεν τα λεω στην τυχη φιλε μου λογω δουλειας ξερω κατι παραπανω)
> 
> αλλο το μισθωμενο κυκλωμα για τα ONLINE συστηματα και αλλο αυτο που λεω εγω για τις ψωροADSL.
> 
> οπως και σε αυτο που αναφερα για τις επιχειρησεις και τα νετκαφε γιατι σου θυμιζω οτι μενω σε αυτη την περιοχη και το εχω ψαξει λιγο περισσοτερο οχι οτι ενοχλει εμενα γιατι εγω ειμαι σε αδειο κεντρο και απολαμβανω ταχυτητα στο full.
> 
> σεβομαι την αποψη σου αλλα δεν την θεωρω σωστη για τον λογο οτι εγω ζω εδω σε αυτην την περιοχη και μπορω να σου δειξω υπαλληλους τραπεζας που κατεβαζουν τραγουδακια και ταινιες απο τα "γνωστα sites" και παραλληλα δουλευουν.
> 
> τωρα αυτο που λες για τους οικιακους χρηστες δεν μπορω να μην συμφωνησω αφου και εγω ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια.


Ας το θεσω αλλιως.

1) Σε τι διαφερει η γραμματεας της Χ εταιριας που εχει dsl απο εσενα που την εχεις στο σπιτι σου.

2) Τι συνεπειες θα υπηρχαν αν αυτοι οι υπαλληλοι ειχαν μια dsl στο σπιτι τους ο καθενας, αντι να τη μοιραζονται με τους συναδελφους τους ?  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ας το θεσω αλλιως.
> 
> 1) Σε τι διαφερει η γραμματεας της Χ εταιριας που εχει dsl απο εσενα που την εχεις στο σπιτι σου.
> 
> 2) Τι συνεπειες θα υπηρχαν αν αυτοι οι υπαλληλοι ειχαν μια dsl στο σπιτι τους ο καθενας, αντι να τη μοιραζονται με τους συναδελφους τους ?


 
σωστα αυτα που λες αλλα πεστα σε αυτους που ανηκουν στην περιοχη μου της οποιας τα κεντρα ειναι γεματα και σερνονται απο μερια ταχυτητας γιατι απλα αυτα τα κεντρα εξυπηρετουν οσους αναφερα πιο πανω.

εγω δεν εχω προβλημα κανενα ουτε απο θεμα ταχυτητας ουτε απο κατεβασμα η ping αλλα πολλοι γειτονες εχουν και απο το κεντρο του οτε κτλ γνωριζουν γιατι υπαρχει το προβλημα για αυτο το λεω αν εσυ τωρα θεωρεις οτι ειναι ασημαντα κανενα προβλημα ελπιζω μονο να μην σου τυχει και το δεις απο πρωτο χερι.

----------


## anon

> ΖΗΤΩ Η ΑΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.
> 
> Όπου αλόγιστη διάβαζε ελεύθερη. Και όποιος πιστεύει πως μπορεί να εξουσιαστεί, να αστυνομευτεί, να καθοδηγηθεί κλπ το ίντερνετ, ως κοινωνία, καλύτερα να αλλάξει πλευρό και να δει άλλο όνειρο. Αυτή η μάχη είναι χαμένη. Και επειδή οι ελευθερίες δε χαρίζονται αλλά κατακτιόνται, ας τολμίσετε να κάνετε τίποτα από αυτά που λένε εδώ μερικοί, για κόψιμο των p2p και τέτοια και θα δείτε αντίδραση. Αν δε σας αρέσει η ελευθερία αυτή, κόφτε το ίντερνετ...
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Παιδιά κατεβάστε το σύμπαν!


Mάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Ελεύθερη σημαίνει, ότι μπορώ να δώ πχ όποιο site θέλω, να παίξω με ότι πρωτόκολλο θέλω, και όχι με κάτι περιορισμούς όπως πχ σε "ελεύθερες και δημοκρατικές" χώρες (λέγε με china, saudi arabia κλπ κλπ)... Αυτό ειναι ελευθερία. Το αν μου δίνει ο πάροχος 24/7/365 την μέγιστη θεωρητική ή όχι, δεν είναι θέμα ελευθερίας. Μην μπερδεύεται τις έννοιες. Με την ίδια λογική, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα πχ σε 5KW απο την ΔΕΗ. Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν, χάριν ελευθερίας, όλοι μας ότι ηλεκτρικό έχουμε και δεν έχουμε στο σπίτι μας στο φούλ να δουλεύει. Ειναι βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μπλακ αουτ, ή προληπτικές διακοπές απο την ΔΕΗ... Βέβαια δεν το κάνουμε γιατι θα χρεωθούμε περισσότερο... Κατάλαβες τώρα;;; 



Off Topic






> Η ΔΕΗ σου δινει ρευμα 220V με καποιες αποκλισεις. Αυτο λεει το συμβολαιο σου. Αν αρχισει να σου δινει 160V τοτε ναι εχεις το δικαιωμα να κανεις και μηνυση και να ζητας και λεφτα .


Η ΔΕΗ αποδεδειγμένα σού δίνει απο 190V έως και 260V (που μετράνε και λογκάρουνε τα ups μου). Μπορεί να δίνει και πιο σπάνια σε μεγαλύτερες διακυμάνσεις, απλά τα ups μου, κόβουν το ρεύμα για ασφάλεια τότε. Γιαυτό καίγονται πολλά κλιματιστικά, αλλά η ΔΕΗ δεν δέχεται καμμιά ευθύνη γιααυτό. 
	





> ομορφα αυτα που λετε αλλα γιατι οταν ενα γνωστο περιοδικο εβγαλε πακετο δοκιμαστικο ADSL με 1GB ογκοχρεωση φωναξατε αυτο δεν φτανει ως οριο σε καποιον που το θελει για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο? νομιζω οτι ειναι υπεραρκετο αρα θελατε και κατι παραπανω


1GB σημαινει ότι εαν σου στέλνουν emails με attachments των 10MB θα μπορείς να πάρεις το πολύ 100 απο δαύτα, χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο (πολύ κοινό τελευταία με αστειάκια σε μορφή βίντεο που κατακλύζουν το σύμπαν σαν chain mails  :Evil:  ). Με γεγονός ότι πλέον παίζει και video streaming (youtube πχ, έγινε και της μόδας τελευταία, youtube debate), ναι 1GB είναι λίγο. Ακόμη και 5GB (παρόλο που προσωπικα δεν το ξεπερνώ), θεωρώ πλέον λόγω των παραπάνω ότι δεν ειναι αρκετό. τα 10GB όμως είναι αρκετά για το 80% με 90% των light χρηστών, και εαν πάμε στα 20GB, για τα σημερινά δεδομένα τουλάχιστον, τότε αυτό βασικά πρέπει να καλύπτει σχεδόν το 99% των χρηστών (πλην τορρεντάκηδων, γαιδορομουλαροβαστάζων κλπ).




> κλειδωμενα ρουτερς
> περιορισμος στα γνωστα προγραμματα που τραβανε bandwidth
> περιορισμος στον ογκο δεδομενων
> πακετα χρεωσεων


Συμφωνω μόνο σε πακέτα χρεώσεων με βάση τον όγκο. Για τον πάροχο, δεν έχει διαφορά εαν σε βάλει στα 24Mbps ή στα 4Mbps εφόσον τραβήξεις τον ίδιο όγκο μιας και ο εξοπλισμός δεν αλλάζει. Επειδή έχουν πολιτική flat rate, αλλάζουν τις τιμές, με βάση την ταχύτητα, γιατί βασικά χρεώνονται σε όγκο. Δεν είναι λοιπόν καλύτερο αντί να χρεωνόμαστε, με γραμμές των 768, 1024 κλπ, να είμαστε όλοι σε γραμμές 24Mbps και να χρεωνόμαστε για όγκο 20GB, 40GB, ή unlimited κοκ??? Aκόμη και στα 20GB όγκο, θα τραβάς σελίδες/email με 20πλάσια τουλάχιστον ταχύτητα, θα παίζει το VoIP πολύ καλύτερα, τα online games το ίδιο και πάει λέγοντας... Οσο για τον περιορισμό σε προγράμματα πχ p2p, προσωπικά ειμαι αντίθετος, γιατί καταστρατηγεί το network neutrality. Εαν μπεί τέτοια ιστορία, δεν θα ξέρεις τι περιορίζεται και πως... 




> εγω παντως το θελω χωρις οριο το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" που εχω με "σταθερη ταχυτητα αυτη που πληρωνω" και φυσικα να χρεωνομαι για την χρηση που του κανω οπως γινετε και τωρα αγαπητοι διοτι δεν νομιζω κανεις σας να πληρωνει οσα δινω εγω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ΟΤΕ για να εχω πακετο office static 1024/256 αοριστου χρονου (132 ευρω το διμηνο)


Αν νομίζεις ότι πληρώνεις πολλά, πλανάσαι πλάνη οικτρά. Πρώτα απο όλα όσοι έχουν μισθωμένο, δεν είναι βλάκες να πληρώνουν περίπου στο χιλιάρικο το 1Mbps (up/down). Ακόμη και εταιρίες με πακέτα small office (statics etc), πληρώνουν υπερπολλαπλάσια απο τους οικιακούς χρήστες, χωρίς καμμιά όμως διαφορά στην ταχύτητα... Πχ 4net small office 1Mbps, πανω απο 100 ευρώ το μήνα.... 




> οσο για τα "κατεβασματα" που λετε οτι δεν κανετε αμα θελετε δωστε μου τις ip σας και θα σας πω τι κανετε και τι οχι μην λεμε και υπερβολες διοτι ο ελληνας το γρηγορο ιντερνετ το εβαλε για να κατεβαζει τα τραγουδια του , τις ταινιες του (αν και υπαρχουν τα αναλογα μαγαζια για την ενοικιαση και αντιγραφη) , να κατεβαζει τα προγραμματα και τα παιχνιδια και να μην τα πληρωνει στους διαφορους αετονυχιδες.


Ισα μεγάλεεεεε.... Οποτε θες. Αμα θες να σου στείλω και αναλυτική χρέωση σε MB για κάθε μήνα απο την αρχή του έτους. Εαν κάνω το πολύ 1GB το μήνα, τι θα κάνεις; Θα κλείσεις τα μουλάρια; Τέσπα, η πρακτική αυτή, παρόλο που και εγώ θεωρώ τους αετονύχιδες (εννοώ τις εταιρίες δίσκων κλπ) λαμόγια, ωστόσο ειναι παράνομο. Αυτό εχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις. Μην μου προβάλλεις ότι το γεγονός της ευρείας πρακτικής νομιμοποιεί την πράξη. Παραμένει παράνομη. 




> ακριβως για μια ψωροADSL μιλαμε οτι εχουν καποιες τραπεζες οπως και καποια νετκαφε αλλα και επιχειρησεις και ολο αυτο μαζι προκαλει καποιο μικρο χαος διοτι αν τους βαλεις ολους αυτους να κατεβαζουν π.χ απο rapidshare αν σου μεινει bandwidth εσενα πεσμου και μενα.


Καλλά για τράπεζες άστο καλύτερα. Η ασφάλεια ειναι πρωταρχικής σημασίας, και εαν με κάποιο τρόπο έχει μπεί, "παρανόμως" κάποια ADSL, σίγουρα το ΙΤ της τράπεζας θα κοψει κώλους. Οπως επίσης το γεγονός ότι την μεγάλη κατανάλωση bandwidth την κάνουν εταιρίες. Αστο καλύτερα. Οι στατιστικές και η πρακτική άλλο λέει. Γιαυτό Πάσχα και Χριστούγεννα μειώνεται ο φόρτος σημαντικά (οι φοιτητές πχ πάνε σπίτια τους, αλλά οι εταιρίες δουλεύουν). Η' όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα σε κάποια περιοχή (οι περισσότερες εταιρίες, ειδικά μεγάλες έχουν και γεννήτριες και ups, όχι όπως οι οικιακοί χρήστες, και συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν κανονικότατα). Οχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες εταιρίες όπου το ξεσκίζουν (βασικά το ΙΤ). Αλλά δεν είναι κανόνας. Ειναι η εξαίρεση. Να ξέρουμε και τι λέμε....

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ελεύθερη σημαίνει, ότι μπορώ να δώ πχ όποιο site θέλω, να παίξω με ότι πρωτόκολλο θέλω, και όχι με κάτι περιορισμούς όπως πχ σε "ελεύθερες και δημοκρατικές" χώρες (λέγε με china, saudi arabia κλπ κλπ)... Αυτό ειναι ελευθερία. Το αν μου δίνει ο πάροχος 24/7/365 την μέγιστη θεωρητική ή όχι, δεν είναι θέμα ελευθερίας. Μην μπερδεύεται τις έννοιες. Με την ίδια λογική, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα πχ σε 5KW απο την ΔΕΗ. Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν, χάριν ελευθερίας, όλοι μας ότι ηλεκτρικό έχουμε και δεν έχουμε στο σπίτι μας στο φούλ να δουλεύει. Ειναι βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μπλακ αουτ, ή προληπτικές διακοπές απο την ΔΕΗ... Βέβαια δεν το κάνουμε γιατι θα χρεωθούμε περισσότερο...


 :One thumb up: 
ακριβως το θεμα μας! (τουλαχιστον οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω)
Και δεν ειναι ζητημα αν οι "ενεργοβορες συσκευες" ειναι "νομιμες" (πχ aircondition ή κατεβασμα διανομων linux) ή "παρανομες" (πχ λαμπες για grow your own ή κατεβασμα των απάντων της Σακιρα)
Ειναι το οτι ειναι ...ενεργοβορες.
Ειναι απλα μαθηματικα. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Mάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Ελεύθερη σημαίνει, ότι μπορώ να δώ πχ όποιο site θέλω, να παίξω με ότι πρωτόκολλο θέλω, και όχι με κάτι περιορισμούς όπως πχ σε "ελεύθερες και δημοκρατικές" χώρες (λέγε με china, saudi arabia κλπ κλπ)... Αυτό ειναι ελευθερία. Το αν μου δίνει ο πάροχος 24/7/365 την μέγιστη θεωρητική ή όχι, δεν είναι θέμα ελευθερίας. Μην μπερδεύεται τις έννοιες. Με την ίδια λογική, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα πχ σε 5KW απο την ΔΕΗ. Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν, χάριν ελευθερίας, όλοι μας ότι ηλεκτρικό έχουμε και δεν έχουμε στο σπίτι μας στο φούλ να δουλεύει. Ειναι βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μπλακ αουτ, ή προληπτικές διακοπές απο την ΔΕΗ... Βέβαια δεν το κάνουμε γιατι θα χρεωθούμε περισσότερο... Κατάλαβες τώρα;;; 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τα μετρα που αναφερα για τους περιορισμους στο ADSL ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα απο αυτα που αναφερω πιστευω αν ειναι ειλικρινεις οι παροχοι να τα πουν δημοσιως διοτι αυτο που λες για την "ογκοχρεωση δεδομενων" αλλα και καποια αλλα που γνωριζω σιγα σιγα θα εφαρμοστουν και δεν θα μπορεις να πεις τιποτα για τον εξης λογο θα εχεις υπογραψει την αναλογη συμβαση αρα θα το δεχτεις θες δεν θες επισημα γνωριζω μονο αυτο το μετρο περι ογκοχρεωσης η χρησης πεστο σχετικα με περιορισμους σε προγραμματα η σε ρουτερ δεν ξερω κατι σιγουρο.

οσο για το κομματι που αναφερεσαι περι τραπεζων κτλ θα σου πω οτι για την περιοχη που μενω οπως και σε αλλες περιοχες που γνωριζω κανεις λαθος αλλο το κομματι ΙΤ και αλλο το κομματι που αναφερομαι εγω ναι μεν συμφωνω π.χ ζωγραφου που ειναι ολος ο φοιτητοκοσμος γινεται της μουρλης αλλα οχι και οτι τα κανουν οι φοιτητες και οι ιδιωτες δυστυχως τα κανουν και υπαλληλοι εταιρειων θες κατεβασμα θες παιχνιδακια οτι θες εχουν δει τα ματια μου.

οσο για το κομματι "κατεβασμα" σεβομαι την αποψη σου απλα δεν την θεωρω ως αληθεια διοτι λογω οτι ειμαι ενας 35χρονος που ανεκαθεν η ασχολια μου ηταν οι υπολογιστες και το διαδικτυο εχω δει παρα πολλα με τα ματια μου.

ο λογος που εχει βαλει ο κοσμος το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" ειναι αυτος που αναφερω αν θες κανε μια δημοσκοπηση ανωνυμη και θα δεις τι θα απαντησουν οι χρηστες του φορουμ.

για αυτα που λεω μπορω να στο τεκμηριωσω με το οτι στα λεγομενα "παρανομα sites και τορρεντς οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες που ειναι εγγεγραμενοι και κατεβαζουν τα παντα ειναι ελληνες.

σχετικα με το τι πληρωνω για το γρηγορο ιντερνετ σαφως υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερα πακετα αλλα δες τι δεσμευσεις εχουν? εγω ειμαι αοριστου και οποτε γουσταρω παω σε αλλη εταιρεια.

μισθωμενη εχω στην εργασια μου οπως και δυο γραμμες ADSL και ολες τις χρησιμοποιω για την ιδια δουλεια.

----------


## djsin

δυστυχως δεν εχει κανενα νοημα η συζητηση, διοτι οποτε απανταται αδιεξοδο αλλαζει και η κουβεντα
ξαναλεω οτι ο καθενας μπορει και πρεπει να κανει οτι χρηση νομιζει στο ιντερνετ, περιορισμοι και λοιπα εκ των υστερων επιβαλουν φασισμο

διαφορετικη περιπτωση αν ηταν ξεκαθαρο στις συμβασεις, διαφορετικη συζητηση αν λογω φορτου οι προβαιντερ εδιναν χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες

----------


## Zer0c00L

> δυστυχως δεν εχει κανενα νοημα η συζητηση, διοτι οποτε απανταται αδιεξοδο αλλαζει και η κουβεντα
> ξαναλεω οτι ο καθενας μπορει και πρεπει να κανει οτι χρηση νομιζει στο ιντερνετ, περιορισμοι και λοιπα εκ των υστερων επιβαλουν φασισμο
> 
> διαφορετικη περιπτωση αν ηταν ξεκαθαρο στις συμβασεις, διαφορετικη συζητηση αν λογω φορτου οι προβαιντερ εδιναν χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες


ΟΧΙ περιορισμους αλλα να πληρωνεις αναλογα με την χρηση που κανεις σε αυτο συμφωνω εγω π.χ δεν θελω ορια και περιορισμους να πληρωσω αυτο που μου αναλογει αλλα να μου παρεχεται η υπηρεσια που πληρωνω.

----------


## wintech2003

Ωραία, πάρε λοιπόν μισθωμένη  :Razz: 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν οτι για να πάρουν αυτό που ζητάνε πρέπει να το πληρώσουν αδρά.

Οι μισθωμένες δηλαδή για ποιον λόγο υπάρχουν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ωραία, πάρε λοιπόν μισθωμένη 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν οτι για να πάρουν αυτό που ζητάνε πρέπει να το πληρώσουν αδρά.
> 
> Οι μισθωμένες δηλαδή για ποιον λόγο υπάρχουν?


εχω μισθωμενη φιλε μου στην εργασια μου 10Mbps Down/Up και δυο ADSL 2048/256 οπως και εχω επαγγελματικο πακετο στο σπιτι μου και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.

αλλα εδω καποια παιδια ειπαν για ορια στο "οικιακο" dsl και τους λεω παρα πολυ απλα τι μπορει τωρα αν μας αρεσει η οχι εγω προσωπικα ειδα τις αποψεις ολων εδω σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα και σε ενα αλλο και εβγαλα τα συμπερασματα μου τα οποια αν τα κανουν πραξη αυτα που γνωριζω οτι ισως γινουν τοτε καποιοι εδω θα φωναζουν.

αρα αναμονη των εξελιξεων

----------


## Xouzouris

Το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω απο την συζητηση ειναι γιατι καποιοι χρηστες τα βαζουν με αλλους χρηστες απο την στιγμη που και οι δυο χρησιμοποιουν τις γραμμες τους οπως τους επιτρεπει το συμβολαιο που εχουν υπογραψει, δηλαδη κατα το δοκουν. 

Φυσικα κανει δεν προκειται ποτε να εγγυηθει σε ολον τον κοσμο ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου η/και μεταφορας δεδομενων. Ειναι τεχνικο το ζητημα, ειναι ουτοπικο να το ζηταει κανεις δικαιωματικα, και αλλωστε οπως ειπαν κι αλλοι γι'αυτο υπαρχουν και οι μισθωμενες, αλλα και η φραση "μεχρι και Χ Mbps" στα συμβολαια. 

Ομως αυτο που θα φερει την διαφοροποιηση της προσφορας ειναι η διαφοροποιηση της ζητησης και σιγουρα οχι η διαμαχη μεταξυ χρηστων σε στυλ "σταματα το κατεβασμα ρε !@#$% γιατι μου ανεβαζεις το ping". Του δινεται το δικαιωμα να το κανει, το κανει. Οταν και στη χωρα μας η διαδοση του broadband θα συμβαλει στην προσεγγιση ενος breaking point οπου η "καταναλωση" bandwidth θα ειναι προβλημα κοστους για τους παροχους μιας που δεν θα φτανει ουτε για ζητω, να ειστε σιγουροι οτι τα ορια θα τεθουν.

Το θεμα ειναι τα ορια να τεθουν ξεκαθαρα και με διαφανεια. Οχι δηλαδη να βαζουμε throttling στα p2p στα μουλωχτα και να κανουμε την παπια στους πελατες μας, αλλα να διαφοροποιηθει η προσφορα αναλογως των target groups που θελουμε να προσεγγιζουμε. Πολυ ευπροσδεκτη θα ηταν λοιπον για μενα η προσφορα πακετων με οριο ογκου κινησης σε πιο προσιτες τιμες, πακετων πραγματικα απεριοριστης σε υψηλοτερες, πακετων premium με μικροτερο contention ratio κ.ο.κ. 

Ειναι ομως επαναλαμβανω κατι που εξαρταται απο την αγορα, την ωριμοτητα της, αυτη των χρηστων και, κυριως, τους ISP. Σημερα η αγορα δεν ειναι επ'ουδενι ωριμη για τιποτα. Μονο για ανακοινωσεις για ΧΧ Mbps ειναι ωριμη. Ουτε καν για την πραγματοποιηση των εξαγγελιων. Η διαδοση του broadband ειναι γελοια, και ως εκ τουτου σημερα η αναγγελια τετοιων μετρων&πακετων απο καποιον παροχο ισοδυναμει με αυτοκτονια, καθως το target group στο οποιο απευθυνονται και που συγκεντρωνει την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των χρηστων ειναι ακριβως αυτοι που θελουν να ανεβοκατεβαζουν οσο γουσταρουν. Το γεγονος οτι καποιοι απο αυτους θελουν ΚΑΙ να παιζουν κανα παιχνιδακι online δεν αλλαζει για μενα τις ισορροπιες. Οταν το broadband θα το εχουν ολοι σπιτι τους, απο τον μαθητακο που παιζει WoW μεχρι τον παππου που θελει να κανει online την δηλωση της εφοριας και να διαβαζει καμια εφημεριδα στην κουτρα, τοτε θα δειτε και πακετα που θα απευθυνονται στις διαφορετικες αναγκες του καθενος.

----------


## map31

Δηλαδη η ογκοχρεωση ηταν καλη ιδεα; 24/7 adsl για ολους

----------


## lewton

> Αντε πάλι... επιμένεις....
> 
> Τράπεζα με ADSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Ουτε για πλάκα, ουτε για να κατεβάζουν ουτε για να ανεβάζουν.
> Μην λες πραγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις, εκτίθεσαι.
> 
> Οι power users και downloaders δεν ειναι στις επιχειρησεις, ειναι στα σπιτια. Οπότε μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα όπου θέλουμε.


Τώρα αν σου πω ότι η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς έχει περίπου 150 συνδέσεις Vivodi στο όνομά της τι θα μου πεις;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τώρα αν σου πω ότι η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς έχει περίπου 150 συνδέσεις Vivodi στο όνομά της τι θα μου πεις;


 
σωστος και εγω θα ελεγα και αλλες απλα δεν θελω να πω ονοματα γιατι θα τους καταονομασω και αυτους που μου τα ειπαν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδη η ογκοχρεωση ηταν καλη ιδεα; 24/7 adsl για ολους


ΝΑΙ οτι καταναλωνεις να πληρωνεις

π.χ εγω δεν θελω κανενα οριο θελω να την ξεζουμιζω και να πληρωνω αναλογα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω απο την συζητηση ειναι γιατι καποιοι χρηστες τα βαζουν με αλλους χρηστες απο την στιγμη που και οι δυο χρησιμοποιουν τις γραμμες τους οπως τους επιτρεπει το συμβολαιο που εχουν υπογραψει, δηλαδη κατα το δοκουν. 
> 
> Φυσικα κανει δεν προκειται ποτε να εγγυηθει σε ολον τον κοσμο ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου η/και μεταφορας δεδομενων. Ειναι τεχνικο το ζητημα, ειναι ουτοπικο να το ζηταει κανεις δικαιωματικα, και αλλωστε οπως ειπαν κι αλλοι γι'αυτο υπαρχουν και οι μισθωμενες, αλλα και η φραση "μεχρι και Χ Mbps" στα συμβολαια. 
> 
> Ομως αυτο που θα φερει την διαφοροποιηση της προσφορας ειναι η διαφοροποιηση της ζητησης και σιγουρα οχι η διαμαχη μεταξυ χρηστων σε στυλ "σταματα το κατεβασμα ρε !@#$% γιατι μου ανεβαζεις το ping". Του δινεται το δικαιωμα να το κανει, το κανει. Οταν και στη χωρα μας η διαδοση του broadband θα συμβαλει στην προσεγγιση ενος breaking point οπου η "καταναλωση" bandwidth θα ειναι προβλημα κοστους για τους παροχους μιας που δεν θα φτανει ουτε για ζητω, να ειστε σιγουροι οτι τα ορια θα τεθουν.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι τα ορια να τεθουν ξεκαθαρα και με διαφανεια. Οχι δηλαδη να βαζουμε throttling στα p2p στα μουλωχτα και να κανουμε την παπια στους πελατες μας, αλλα να διαφοροποιηθει η προσφορα αναλογως των target groups που θελουμε να προσεγγιζουμε. Πολυ ευπροσδεκτη θα ηταν λοιπον για μενα η προσφορα πακετων με οριο ογκου κινησης σε πιο προσιτες τιμες, πακετων πραγματικα απεριοριστης σε υψηλοτερες, πακετων premium με μικροτερο contention ratio κ.ο.κ. 
> 
> Ειναι ομως επαναλαμβανω κατι που εξαρταται απο την αγορα, την ωριμοτητα της, αυτη των χρηστων και, κυριως, τους ISP. Σημερα η αγορα δεν ειναι επ'ουδενι ωριμη για τιποτα. Μονο για ανακοινωσεις για ΧΧ Mbps ειναι ωριμη. Ουτε καν για την πραγματοποιηση των εξαγγελιων. Η διαδοση του broadband ειναι γελοια, και ως εκ τουτου σημερα η αναγγελια τετοιων μετρων&πακετων απο καποιον παροχο ισοδυναμει με αυτοκτονια, καθως το target group στο οποιο απευθυνονται και που συγκεντρωνει την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των χρηστων ειναι ακριβως αυτοι που θελουν να ανεβοκατεβαζουν οσο γουσταρουν. Το γεγονος οτι καποιοι απο αυτους θελουν ΚΑΙ να παιζουν κανα παιχνιδακι online δεν αλλαζει για μενα τις ισορροπιες. Οταν το broadband θα το εχουν ολοι σπιτι τους, απο τον μαθητακο που παιζει WoW μεχρι τον παππου που θελει να κανει online την δηλωση της εφοριας και να διαβαζει καμια εφημεριδα στην κουτρα, τοτε θα δειτε και πακετα που θα απευθυνονται στις διαφορετικες αναγκες του καθενος.


σε βρισκω απολυτα σωστο.

----------


## wintech2003

> Τώρα αν σου πω ότι η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς έχει περίπου 150 συνδέσεις Vivodi στο όνομά της τι θα μου πεις;


Μπορει να ειναι για backup σε κάποια απομακρυσμένα καταστήματα οταν π.χ. πέφτει το hcom.

ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να παιζει η οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα σε ανοιχτό δίκτυο οπως το Internet, μονιμα συνδεδεμένη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορει να ειναι για backup σε κάποια απομακρυσμένα καταστήματα οταν π.χ. πέφτει το hcom.
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να παιζει η οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα σε ανοιχτό δίκτυο οπως το Internet, μονιμα συνδεδεμένη.


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εφεδρικες ειναι για κανονικη χρηση και στο λεω απο πληροφοριες του ΙΤ τμηματος 4 τραπεζων.

οσο για τα νετκαφε και τις υπολοιπες επιχειρησεις ελα απο παγκρατι για καφε να σε κανω ενα tour.

----------


## sakistsalikis

> ΝΑΙ οτι καταναλωνεις να πληρωνεις
> 
> π.χ εγω δεν θελω κανενα οριο θελω να την ξεζουμιζω και να πληρωνω αναλογα.



Αυτο σωστο ακουγεται. Ομως "οτι καταναλωνεις να πληρωνεις" ωστε οσοι επιλεξουν ογκοχρεωση (αυτοι που κατεβαζουν λιγα πραγματα) να πληρωνουν λιγοτερο (5-10 ευρω) και να μεινουν στα ιδια (20 ευρω) οσοι θελουν απεριοριστο. Αν η λογικη καποιων ειναι ο light χρηστης με ογκοχρεωση να πληρωνει οσο πληρωνουμε σημερα για απεριοριστο (20 ευρω) και αυτος που δε θελει περιορισμους να πληρωνει 100 ευρω ωστε ουσιαστικα μονο οι πλουσιοι να εχουν απεριοριστο, συνεπως να κατεβαζουν πολλοι λιγοι, τοτε ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος. Αυτη η λογικη ειναι οπισθοδρομικη, και μου θυμιζει ολοκληρωτικα καθεστωτα που αντιμετωπιζουν τα προβληματα με τη λογικη "ποναει κεφαλι, κοψει κεφαλι". Ειναι απλα γελοιος οποιος υποστηριζει οτι το bandwidth εχει τελειωσει και συνεπως πρεπει να προσεχουμε πως το χρησιμοποιουμε. Το bandwidth δεν ειναι πετρελαιο που εχει περιορισμενα αποθεματα. Δωξα το θεο οπτικες ινες μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε απειρες και συνεπως μπορουμε να αυξησουμε απειρως το bandwidth, ειτε μιλαμε για internet ειτε μιλαμε για τηλεφωνια, ειτε μιλαμε για οτιδηποτε αλλο. Οποιος προσπαθει να επιβαλει δεσμευσεις και απαγορευσεις στο μοναδικο ελευθερο μεσο επικοινωνιας και διακινησης ιδεων που εχει ο πλανητης, που ειναι το διαδυκτιο, το κανει εκ του πονηρου. θεωρω οτι προωθει πλαγιως την πολιτικη καποιων που τους θιγουν οι ελευθεριες του κοσμου.
 Αν καποιος εχει την προσδοκια να αυξησουμε τις τιμες για να εχουν αυτο το αγαθο της ελευθερης και ανεξαντλητης διακινησης ιδεων, υλικου, μορφωσης και επικοινωνιας ελαχιστοι, για μενα ειναι κατάπτυστος. Πολυ περισσοτερο αν καποιος θεωρει οτι πρεπει να κοπουν οι συνδεσεις των αλλων για να μπορει αυτος να παιζει τα παιχνιδακια του στο διαδυκτιο (και για οτιδηποτε αλλο κανει) συγνωμη που το λεω αλλα εχει ψυχιατρικο (οχι ψυχολογικο) προβλημα και μαλλον πρεπει να συμβουλευει εναν ειδικο.
Η δικη μου προσδοκια ειναι το internet καποια στιγμη να φτασει στην τιμη της ταξης των 5 ευρω ωστε να μπορει να το εχει και ο πιο φτωχος ανθρωπος, και με ταχυτητες τοσο μεγαλες που για τις αναγκες μας θα θεωρουνται απειρες. Οι οπτικες ινες ειναι πολυ φθηνες για τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερουν και η τεχνολογια παει τοσο γρηγορα που σε 2 χρονια μια συνδεση των 20 MBit θα θεωρειτε αργη οπως ειναι η pstn σημερα.

----------


## djsin

> Η δικη μου προσδοκια ειναι το internet καποια στιγμη να φτασει στην τιμη της ταξης των 5 ευρω ωστε να μπορει να το εχει και ο πιο φτωχος ανθρωπος, και με ταχυτητες τοσο μεγαλες που για τις αναγκες μας θα θεωρουνται απειρες. Οι οπτικες ινες ειναι πολυ φθηνες για τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερουν και η τεχνολογια παει τοσο γρηγορα που σε 2 χρονια μια συνδεση των 20 MBit θα θεωρειτε αργη οπως ειναι η pstn σημερα.


και οχι μονο δικη προσδοκια φυσικα

παντως ειτε αρεσει ειτε οχι, το π2π αποτελει το μελλον και εχει ερθει για να μεινει
αντι να κοιταξουμε να βελτιωνουμε διαρκως την ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων κοιταμε να αλλαξουμε και να περιορισουμε τους αλλους, ναι φυσικα μια ζωη ετσι ειναι η ελλαδα

----------


## anon

Ο Χοuzouris έχει μια πολύ σωστή κατα την γνώμη μου θέση επι του θέματος.

----------


## sleepless9

> Ο Χοuzouris έχει μια πολύ σωστή κατα την γνώμη μου θέση επι του θέματος.


Ναι, πιστεύω πως ήταν μια πολύ καλή και αντικειμενική ανάλυση της όλης εικόνας  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εφεδρικες ειναι για κανονικη χρηση και στο λεω απο πληροφοριες του ΙΤ τμηματος 4 τραπεζων.
> 
> οσο για τα νετκαφε και τις υπολοιπες επιχειρησεις ελα απο παγκρατι για καφε να σε κανω ενα tour.


Για τις τράπεζες ή άλλες εταιρίες μπορεί να έχει μια λογική αυτό που λές, αν και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι σοβαρή τρύπα ασφαλείας. Προκειμένου να περνάνε web traffic απο τα ακριβά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, το περνάνε σε κάθε κατάστημα τοπικά με μια ευρυζωνική σύνδεση, πιαστεύω έχοντας κάποιο σύστημα φιλτραρίσματος web traffic. Αν και πάλι επιμένω ότι δεν είναι δυνατον το ΙΤ να έχει δεχτεί μια τέτοια λύση, δεδομένου πόσο ανασφαλής μπορεί να είναι (spyware, keyloggers, worms etc).

----------


## wintech2003

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εφεδρικες ειναι για κανονικη χρηση και στο λεω απο πληροφοριες του ΙΤ τμηματος 4 τραπεζων.
> 
> οσο για τα νετκαφε και τις υπολοιπες επιχειρησεις ελα απο παγκρατι για καφε να σε κανω ενα tour.


Δεν μίλησα για τα netcafe. Δουλειά μου είναι και ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν αμετρητα μαγαζιά που κάνουν το λάθος να δουλευουν με ADSL. 
Εγώ μίλησα για τις τράπεζες. Μια ADSL σε ενα δίκτυο τράπεζας ειναι τεράστια τρύπα ασφάλειας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για τις τράπεζες ή άλλες εταιρίες μπορεί να έχει μια λογική αυτό που λές, αν και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι σοβαρή τρύπα ασφαλείας. Προκειμένου να περνάνε web traffic απο τα ακριβά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, το περνάνε σε κάθε κατάστημα τοπικά με μια ευρυζωνική σύνδεση, πιαστεύω έχοντας κάποιο σύστημα φιλτραρίσματος web traffic. Αν και πάλι επιμένω ότι δεν είναι δυνατον το ΙΤ να έχει δεχτεί μια τέτοια λύση, δεδομένου πόσο ανασφαλής μπορεί να είναι (spyware, keyloggers, worms etc).


προς θεου δεν λεω οτι τετοιες λυσεις ειναι σωστες απο μερια ασφαλειας διοτι και εγω δουλευω σε ΙΤ τμημα και κανω οτι ειναι δυνατον το δικτυο να ειναι ασφαλης εγω ομως ειμαι σχολη δεν εχω οικονομικα στοιχεια και το μηχανημα που εχει τα προσωπικα στοιχεια ειναι εκτος διαδικτυου και δικτυου οποτε κανεις δεν μπορει να τα υποκλεψει απλα αν ο διευθυντης επιμενει σε κατι πιστευεις εσυ οτι ο υπαλληλος του ΙΤ μπορει να κανει κατι διοτι απο μαρτυριες των ατομων δωθηκε εντολη εκ ανωτερων για να γινει κατι τετοιο δεν εγινε απο μονο του και φυσικα ειδικα στις τραπεζες ο τομεας ασφαλεια ειναι και το σημαντικοτερο διοτι περιεχει και οικονομικα στοιχεια πελατων και προσωπικα δεδομενα που κανεις δεν πρεπει να παιζει η πραγματικοτητα ομως δειχνει αλλα.

δυστυχως στην χωρα μας πρεπει να την πατησεις για να βαλεις μυαλο ας ελπισουμε να μην γινει εις βαρος πολιτων.

----------


## anon

Επειδή οι τράπεζες περνούν και εσωτερικό έλεγχο, όπως επίσης όλες οι εισηγμένες, και γίνεται ειδική καταγραφή για την τοπολογία δικτύου και άλλα σχετικά ειδικά όσο αφορά θέματα ασφαλείας, γιαυτο θεωρώ οτι σε μια τράπεζα θα πρέπει ναναι και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ μαμάκες να έχουν ΑDSL. Εκτός εαν είναι στημμένο, ένα αυτόνομο πισί, πχ του διευθυντή για να σερφάρει αλόγιστα και να έχει διάφορα ζωντανά πχ μουλάρια γαιδούρια, συν ότι σε σκουληκι και ιό και keylogger υπάρχει στον πλανήτη, και χωρίς καμμιά σχέση με την εταιρική χρήση. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση και μόνο θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει, αν και πάλι εγώ θα φοβόμουνα κανένα μαμάκα, να κουμπώσει μετά το ζιζανιοπληγμένο σύστημα στο δίκτυο της τράπεζας... Εαν ισχύουν κάτι τέτοια σε ελληνικές τράπεζες, τότε μιλάμε για πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ μαμάκες... Στον υπέρτατο βαθμό...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επειδή οι τράπεζες περνούν και εσωτερικό έλεγχο, όπως επίσης όλες οι εισηγμένες, και γίνεται ειδική καταγραφή για την τοπολογία δικτύου και άλλα σχετικά ειδικά όσο αφορά θέματα ασφαλείας, γιαυτο θεωρώ οτι σε μια τράπεζα θα πρέπει ναναι και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ μαμάκες να έχουν ΑDSL. Εκτός εαν είναι στημμένο, ένα αυτόνομο πισί, πχ του διευθυντή για να σερφάρει αλόγιστα και να έχει διάφορα ζωντανά πχ μουλάρια γαιδούρια, συν ότι σε σκουληκι και ιό και keylogger υπάρχει στον πλανήτη, και χωρίς καμμιά σχέση με την εταιρική χρήση. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση και μόνο θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει, αν και πάλι εγώ θα φοβόμουνα κανένα μαμάκα, να κουμπώσει μετά το ζιζανιοπληγμένο σύστημα στο δίκτυο της τράπεζας... Εαν ισχύουν κάτι τέτοια σε ελληνικές τράπεζες, τότε μιλάμε για πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ μαμάκες... Στον υπέρτατο βαθμό...


συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλωστε στην παλια εργασια (κωτσοβολος-dixons) που ειχε να κανει σχεση με λιανικη πωληση - online συστημα - στοιχεια πελατων οσοι υπολογιστες εμπαιναν στο διαδικτυο δεν ειχαν προσβαση στο δικτυο της εταιρειας.

πιστευω (το ελπιζω) οτι αυτο εχει γινει και σε αυτην την περιπτωση το ιντερνετ να χρησιμοποιητε απο αυτομονα συστηματα.

αλλα και παλι αν τωρα ειναι εντολη οπως καταλαβαινεις ενας υπαλληλος του ΙΤ δεν μπορει να φερει αντιρρηση κσι ειδικα σε ιδιωτικη τραπεζα γιατι μετα θα ψαχνει για δουλεια εκτος οτι θα τον βγαλουν ψευτη.

----------


## karavagos

Υπάρχουν τράπεζες που έχουν ADSL (Cisco router + MPLS στον πάροχο + VPN/IPSEC μεταξύ των σημείων) για συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς  :Wink: 
Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι η αναστάτωση περί ασφάλειας (ADSL <> Internet).

----------


## yiapap

Στις τράπεζες δεν υπάρχει ADSL και απλή πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω αυτών.
Σε μεγάλα υποκαταστήματα υπάρχουν "μόνο" VPN over Internet μέσω των ADSL που οδηγούν σε proxy με αυστηρές πολιτικές ασφάλειας σε σχέση με το τι περνάει (π.χ. p2p ΔΕΝ παίζουν).
Επίσης πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο έχουν μόνο συγκεκριμένοι και εγκεκριμένοι χρήστες, η πρόσβαση γίνεται Monitor (μέσω του proxy) και κόβονται χαλαρά δικαιώματα αν κάποιος το παραξηλώσει.

Επίσης όλες οι τράπεζες έχουν auditors και κάποιες έχουν καλούς IT Auditors που έχουν ως ευθύνη την επίβλεψη και τήρηση των κανόνων ασφάλειας.

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα περί τραπεζικών υπαλλήλων που κατεβάζουν με μουλάρια και κολλάνε από το Διαδίκτυα γουρμοτρογιανοϊούς ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας.

<edit>
(γκρρρρ με πρόλαβε ο karavagos και πάλι...)

----------


## anon

αυτό λέω και εγώ, σε αντιπαράθεση του Zerocool που υποστηρίζει ότι τρέχουν με ADSL, και κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, εν αντιθέσει με τους οικιακούς χρήστες που δεν κατεβάζουν τίποτα... Οι βασικοί ένοχοι για το μπούκωμα των ADSL (πάντα σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω του φίλου μας), είναι οι εταιρικές συνδέσεις και τα ιντερνετ καφέ που δουλεύουν με ADSL....

Στην δική μας εταιρία, ανακαλύψαμε κάποιον δντή, που απο απευθείας γραμμή τηλ έμπαινε στο ιντερνετ (ΕΠΑΚ), και έγινε κάποιος ψιλοχαμός (τους πέταξα μια τρομοσαιμπερυστερία  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   )

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στις τράπεζες δεν υπάρχει ADSL και απλή πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω αυτών.
> Σε μεγάλα υποκαταστήματα υπάρχουν "μόνο" VPN over Internet μέσω των ADSL που οδηγούν σε proxy με αυστηρές πολιτικές ασφάλειας σε σχέση με το τι περνάει (π.χ. p2p ΔΕΝ παίζουν).
> Επίσης πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο έχουν μόνο συγκεκριμένοι και εγκεκριμένοι χρήστες, η πρόσβαση γίνεται Monitor (μέσω του proxy) και κόβονται χαλαρά δικαιώματα αν κάποιος το παραξηλώσει.
> 
> Επίσης όλες οι τράπεζες έχουν auditors και κάποιες έχουν καλούς IT Auditors που έχουν ως ευθύνη την επίβλεψη και τήρηση των κανόνων ασφάλειας.
> 
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα περί τραπεζικών υπαλλήλων που κατεβάζουν με μουλάρια και κολλάνε από το Διαδίκτυα γουρμοτρογιανοϊούς ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας.
> 
> <edit>
> (γκρρρρ με πρόλαβε ο karavagos και πάλι...)


γνωμη σου που σεβομαι αλλα στην περιπτωση δεν αληθευει συμφωνα με τις μαρτυριες ατομων που δουλευουν εκει και τους γνωριζω προσωπικα.

ξερω τον τροπο που δουλευουν οι τραπεζες φιλε μου και τι κανουν οι αρμοδιοι απλα στις περιπτωσεις που ξερω δεν ισχυει και για οποιον εχει αμφιβολιες ας ερθει για καφε στην περιοχη μου να τον παω να του τα πουν οι ιδιοι αρμοδιοι.

δεν τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας δεδομενων στην παρουσα περιπτωση ειναι αυτονομα μηχανακια αυτα που σερφαρουν και κανουν τα διαφορα.

δεν αναφερα οτι οι οικιακοι χρηστες δεν καταναλωνουν πορους ευτυχως σε αντιθεση με του ζωγραφου που εμενα παλια και εκει ειναι πολλοι φοιτητες εδω ειναι πιο ηρεμα τα πραγματα απλα αναφερα οτι στην περιοχη δουλευουν πολλες εταιρειες και νετκαφε τα οποια δεν εχουν μισθωμενες γραμμες αλλα δουλευουν με απλες ADSL η ADSL2 που οσο και να ναι τραβανε πορους.

γιατι εσυ φιλε μου δεν εχεις συναντησει ατομα στις δουλειες που εχεις δουλεψει να κατεβαζουν οτι υπαρχει στο διαδικτυο? γιατι εγω ακομα και τωρα αυτο το βλεπω παντου σε υπουργεια,υπηρεσιες,σχολες κτλ που το περιεργο κατα εσενα απλα εκμεταλλευονται οτι στην εργασια εχουν γρηγοροτερη συνδεση απο οτι στο σπιτι τους.

----------


## audis

αυτό το thread είναι άκυρο εν τη γενέση

*ήδη* υπάρχει cap

από τη στιγμή που κάποιος αγοράζει σύνδεση 1Mbit, έχει cap 1Mbit, τέλος

δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει περισσότερο όγκο και να κατεβάζει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτό που του προσφέρει η σύνδεση του

το θέμα είναι ότι το δίκτυο είναι άθλιο και δεν υπολογίζουν σωστά τις ονομαστικές αξίες της ταχύτητας και το πόσα άτομα μπορούν να χωρέσουν στο δίκτυο 

πρόκειται για μια καθαρά άπληστη συμπεριφορά από τις εταιρείες, όπως ακριβώς κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες βάζουν πολλούς περισσότερους από τους προβλεπόμενους επιβάτες σε ένα σαπιοκάραβο και μετά αυτό πάρει σέρνοντας ή και φουντάρει

και σας έχουν πείσει τώρα ότι πρέπει από μόνοι μας να βάζουμε cap σε κάτι που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει? αντί αυτοί να αναπτύξουν το δίκτυο τους ή/και να αρνηθούν νέες συνδέσεις ή/και να πουλάνε 0.5Mbit για 0.5Mbit και όχι για 1Mbit?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αυτό λέω και εγώ, σε αντιπαράθεση του Zerocool που υποστηρίζει ότι τρέχουν με ADSL, και κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, εν αντιθέσει με τους οικιακούς χρήστες που δεν κατεβάζουν τίποτα... Οι βασικοί ένοχοι για το μπούκωμα των ADSL (πάντα σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω του φίλου μας), είναι οι εταιρικές συνδέσεις και τα ιντερνετ καφέ που δουλεύουν με ADSL....
> 
> Στην δική μας εταιρία, ανακαλύψαμε κάποιον δντή, που απο απευθείας γραμμή τηλ έμπαινε στο ιντερνετ (ΕΠΑΚ), και έγινε κάποιος ψιλοχαμός (τους πέταξα μια τρομοσαιμπερυστερία    )


δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο οι οικιακοι κανουν οτι θελουν στο μηχανημα τους.

σε αντιθεση με τους επαγγελματιες που οπως λετε εσεις πρεπει να εχουν εταιρικες συνδεσεις η μισθωμενα κυκλωματα στην περιοχη ομως δεν συμβαινει αυτο απλα διοτι καποιοι εκμεταλλευονται το γεγονος οτι ειναι φτηνοτερες οι ADSL απο τα αλλα πακετα.

δεν ειναι δικιες μου ιδεες οι γνωμες αλλα μαρτυριες ατομων που δουλευουν σε αυτες και τυχαινει να του ξερω απο την προηγουμενη δουλεια που ειμασταν μαζι.

ξερω πως δουλευει μια τραπεζα , ενα ιντερνετ καφε , μια εταιρεια αλλα?

οι ενοχοι για το μπουκωμα των ADSL τους ξερετε παρα πολυ καλα ποιοι ειναι τουλαχιστον συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα καποιων γιατι κατα εμου ειναι οι παροχοι που ενω δεν εχουν την υποδομη ταζουν λαγους και πετραχιλια προκειμενου να βγαλουν κερδος για αυτο εχει γινει το 1:100 , 1:500 , 1:1000 αντι για να ειναι συμφωνα με τα ευρωπαικα κριτηρια.

----------


## yiapap

> ξερω τον τροπο που δουλευουν οι τραπεζες φιλε μου και τι κανουν οι αρμοδιοι απλα στις περιπτωσεις που ξερω δεν ισχυει και για οποιον εχει αμφιβολιες ας ερθει για καφε στην περιοχη μου να τον παω να του τα πουν οι ιδιοι αρμοδιοι.


Οι τράπεζες δεν δουλεύουν "ανά περιοχή". Ούτε υπάρχουν υποκαταστήματα με άλλες πολιτικές. Οι ρυθμίσεις της κάθε θέσης εργασίας τραβιούνται με roaming ή default profiles από τον server του υποκαταστήματος και οι χρήστες ΟΛΟΙ έχουν περιορισμένα δικαιώματα.

Στις τράπεζες που δουλεύουν όπως παραπάνω συμπεριλαμβάνονται: Ελλάδας, Εθνική, Αγροτική, Marfin-Εγνατία, Εurobank, Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο. Δεν θα επεκταθώ παραπάνω για το αν ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα ή αν ξέρω εγώ καλύτερα γιατί θα βγω κάρτα, αν θέλεις μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε με pm.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αυτό το thread είναι άκυρο εν τη γενέση
> 
> *ήδη* υπάρχει cap
> 
> από τη στιγμή που κάποιος αγοράζει σύνδεση 1Mbit, έχει cap 1Mbit, τέλος
> 
> δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει περισσότερο όγκο και να κατεβάζει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτό που του προσφέρει η σύνδεση του
> 
> το θέμα είναι ότι το δίκτυο είναι άθλιο και δεν υπολογίζουν σωστά τις ονομαστικές αξίες της ταχύτητας και το πόσα άτομα μπορούν να χωρέσουν στο δίκτυο 
> ...


εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου οτι το οριο ηδη υπαρχει απλα καποιοι θελουν να επιβαλλουν εξτρα ορους για να μπορουν να σερφαρουν οπως αυτοι λενε σε αντιθεση με αυτους που θελουν να ξεζουμιζουν την συνδεση που πληρωνουν φυσικα ειτε σε κατεβασμα διαφορων ειτε σε παιχνιδια και οι δυο για μενα αφου πληρωνουν αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν εχουν καθε δικαιωμα να το κανουν οτι θελουν η διαφωνια μου ειναι με τους παροχους που δεν εχουν την καταλληλη υποδομη να υποστηριξουν αυτα που πουλανε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οι τράπεζες δεν δουλεύουν "ανά περιοχή". Ούτε υπάρχουν υποκαταστήματα με άλλες πολιτικές. Οι ρυθμίσεις της κάθε θέσης εργασίας τραβιούνται με roaming ή default profiles από τον server του υποκαταστήματος και οι χρήστες ΟΛΟΙ έχουν περιορισμένα δικαιώματα.
> 
> Στις τράπεζες που δουλεύουν όπως παραπάνω συμπεριλαμβάνονται: Ελλάδας, Εθνική, Αγροτική, Marfin-Εγνατία, Εurobank, Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο. Δεν θα επεκταθώ παραπάνω για το αν ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα ή αν ξέρω εγώ καλύτερα γιατί θα βγω κάρτα, αν θέλεις μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε με pm.


δεν υπαρχει θεμα να συζητησουμε μεσω pm η αν το ξερεις καλυτερα εσυ η εγω.

εγω απλα σου μεταφερω τι εχουν δει τα ματια μου και τι μου εχουν πει ατομα τα οποια γνωριζω τωρα τι πολιτικη εχει η καθε τραπεζα (ονοματα τραπεζων δεν μπορω να πω γιατι θα εκθεσω αυτους που μου τα ειπαν τα παραπανω) δεν το ξερω απλα ξερω το πως δουλευουν και ελπιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος απωλειας δεδομενων.

τωρα αν καποιοι τα πιστευουν αυτα που λεω η οχι ειναι δικη τους αποψη την οποια σεβομαι και εκτιμω αλλα δεν σημαινει βεβαια οτι την παιρνω για σωστη διοτι θυμιζω οτι αυτα εχουν συμβει και συμβαινουν καθε μερα μερικα απο αυτα ειμαι μαρτυρας εγω σε αλλα οχι απλα μου τα μεταβιβασαν.

δεν εχω να πω περισσοτερα πανω σε αυτο γιατι απλα ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα.

το θεμα ειναι αν εμεις οι χρηστες κανουμε αλογιστη χρηση της συνδεσης+γραμμης που πληρωνουμε οι αν οι παροχοι δεν εχουν την σωστη υποδομη να υποστηριξουν τοσους χρηστες.

προσωπικα θεωρω οτι το λαθος ειναι στους παροχους.

----------


## SfH

> αυτό το thread είναι άκυρο εν τη γενέση
> 
> *ήδη* υπάρχει cap
> 
> από τη στιγμή που κάποιος αγοράζει σύνδεση 1Mbit, έχει cap 1Mbit, τέλος
> 
> δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει περισσότερο όγκο και να κατεβάζει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτό που του προσφέρει η σύνδεση του
> 
> το θέμα είναι ότι το δίκτυο είναι άθλιο και δεν υπολογίζουν σωστά τις ονομαστικές αξίες της ταχύτητας και το πόσα άτομα μπορούν να χωρέσουν στο δίκτυο 
> ...


Οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλακις, η adsl 1mbps και η "εγγυημενο 1mbps" ειναι 2 τελιως διαφορετικα προιοντα με διαφορετικες τιμες.




> δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο οι οικιακοι κανουν οτι θελουν στο μηχανημα τους.
> 
> σε αντιθεση με τους επαγγελματιες που οπως λετε εσεις πρεπει να εχουν εταιρικες συνδεσεις η μισθωμενα κυκλωματα στην περιοχη ομως δεν συμβαινει αυτο απλα διοτι καποιοι εκμεταλλευονται το γεγονος οτι ειναι φτηνοτερες οι ADSL απο τα αλλα πακετα.
> 
> δεν ειναι δικιες μου ιδεες οι γνωμες αλλα μαρτυριες ατομων που δουλευουν σε αυτες και τυχαινει να του ξερω απο την προηγουμενη δουλεια που ειμασταν μαζι.
> 
> ξερω πως δουλευει μια τραπεζα , ενα ιντερνετ καφε , μια εταιρεια αλλα?
> 
> οι ενοχοι για το μπουκωμα των ADSL τους ξερετε παρα πολυ καλα ποιοι ειναι τουλαχιστον συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα καποιων γιατι κατα εμου ειναι οι παροχοι που ενω δεν εχουν την υποδομη ταζουν λαγους και πετραχιλια προκειμενου να βγαλουν κερδος για αυτο εχει γινει το 1:100 , 1:500 , 1:1000 αντι για να ειναι συμφωνα με τα ευρωπαικα κριτηρια.


Με τη λογικη σου, θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει υπαιτιος και το σοβαρο netcafe, η Χ πολυεθνικη, κτλ, που τρωνε "εγγυημενα" ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο του bandwidth του Χ isp και δε μενει αρκετο για τους οικιακους χρηστες. Οποτε, φταινε οι οικιακοι+εταιρικοι χρηστες dsl, φταινε οι χρηστες μισθομενων, φταινε οι ISP...ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις που το παω.

Το adsl σαν μοντελο προιοντος οπως υλοποιειται σε ολο τον κοσμο εχει ενα contention ratio (1/25 , 1/50 , 1/100 η οτι θελει ο εκαστωτε ISP). Ολοι οσοι πληρωνουν εχουν ισο δικαιωμα χρησης και για την αποδωση του δε φταιει κανενας.

----------


## asrael

I PAY FOR MY INTERNET AND I WANT TO USE MY BANDWIDTH UNTIL MY LAST Mbs!!!!!
OK BOSS  ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lewton

> I PAY FOR MY INTERNET AND I WANT TO USE MY BANDWIDTH UNTIL MY LAST Mbs!!!!!
> OK BOSS  ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μα όχι, εσείς που έχετε μισθωμένη μπορειτε να κατεβάσετε όσο θέλετε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> I PAY FOR MY INTERNET AND I WANT TO USE MY BANDWIDTH UNTIL MY LAST Mbs!!!!!
> OK BOSS ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


φιλε μου αν θες γραψε το στα ελληνικα το μηνυμα σου.

----------


## wi fi thief

> I PAY FOR MY INTERNET AND I WANT TO USE MY BANDWIDTH UNTIL MY LAST Mbs!!!!!
> OK BOSS  ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


μην στενοχωριεσαι, ειμαστε σε εβδομαδα υποσχεσεων. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καποιος θα βρεθει να σου απαντησει ΟΚ, μην ανυσηχεις.
Αρκει, αν τυχον σε ρωτησει, να εισαι ετοιμος κι εσυ να του πεις σε ποια αλλη χωρα ή πλανητη αυτο που ζητας ονομαζεται *Α*DSL και οχι "μισθωμενη γραμμη" :Wink: 

In case that the text above seems "greeks" to you, click here  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλακις, η adsl 1mbps και η "εγγυημενο 1mbps" ειναι 2 τελιως διαφορετικα προιοντα με διαφορετικες τιμες.
> 
> 
> 
> Με τη λογικη σου, θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει υπαιτιος και το σοβαρο netcafe, η Χ πολυεθνικη, κτλ, που τρωνε "εγγυημενα" ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο του bandwidth του Χ isp και δε μενει αρκετο για τους οικιακους χρηστες. Οποτε, φταινε οι οικιακοι+εταιρικοι χρηστες dsl, φταινε οι χρηστες μισθομενων, φταινε οι ISP...ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις που το παω.
> 
> Το adsl σαν μοντελο προιοντος οπως υλοποιειται σε ολο τον κοσμο εχει ενα contention ratio (1/25 , 1/50 , 1/100 η οτι θελει ο εκαστωτε ISP). Ολοι οσοι πληρωνουν εχουν ισο δικαιωμα χρησης και για την αποδωση του δε φταιει κανενας.


ακριβως εχει ενα connection ratio που ολοι εχουμε τα ιδια δικαιωματα σε αυτο αρα αν σερνομαστε αυτο σημαινει οτι ο παροχος δεν τηρει το connection ratio αρα αυτος ειναι ο ενοχος διοτι αν δεν το τηρει αν δεν αναβαθμιζει το δικτυο του γνωριζοντας οτι δεν αντεχει τους παρων χρηστες τοτε με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν φταιει ο χρηστης αλλα ο παροχος.

αυτο συμβαινει εδω φυσικα το βαρος βαραινει τους παροχους.

----------


## SfH

> ακριβως εχει ενα connection ratio που ολοι εχουμε τα ιδια δικαιωματα σε αυτο αρα αν σερνομαστε αυτο σημαινει οτι ο παροχος δεν τηρει το connection ratio αρα αυτος ειναι ο ενοχος διοτι αν δεν το τηρει αν δεν αναβαθμιζει το δικτυο του γνωριζοντας οτι δεν αντεχει τους παρων χρηστες τοτε με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν φταιει ο χρηστης αλλα ο παροχος.
> 
> αυτο συμβαινει εδω φυσικα το βαρος βαραινει τους παροχους.


Δε θελω να σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα για adsl, το πιο συνηθισμενο ratio στην ευρωπη (afaik) θεωρειται το 1/50. Το οποιο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι για την 1024αρα σου ο ISP εχει δεσμευμενα 20.48kbps αν μιλαμε για ακριβως 1/50 (για πρακτικους λογους, ποτε δεν ειναι "ακριβως"). Αν συμπεριλαβουμε και το γεγονος οτι μιλαμε για best-effort δικτυο...

Το να εχει ενας ISP μια πολιτικη με συγκεκριμενα ratios και να μην τα τηρει ειναι πρακτικα ανουσιο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δε θελω να σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα για adsl, το πιο συνηθισμενο ratio στην ευρωπη (afaik) θεωρειται το 1/50. Το οποιο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι για την 1024αρα σου ο ISP εχει δεσμευμενα 20.48kbps αν μιλαμε για ακριβως 1/50 (για πρακτικους λογους, ποτε δεν ειναι "ακριβως"). Αν συμπεριλαβουμε και το γεγονος οτι μιλαμε για best-effort δικτυο...
> 
> Το να εχει ενας ISP μια πολιτικη με συγκεκριμενα ratios και να μην τα τηρει ειναι πρακτικα ανουσιο...


αρα εγω και καποιοι αλλοι που εκμεταλευομαστε στο απειρο την γραμμη μας πρεπει να λεμε και ευχαριστω στο παροχο για το CR συγνωμη δεν θα παρω

για μενα ειναι ο Νο1 ενοχος ολης της καταστασης γιατι απλα δεν τηρει το CR ταζει λαγους και πετραχειλια για να σε κανει πελατη και μετα παπαλα σε δεσμευει με ενα συμβολαιο και εσυ τρεχεις ενω αυτος κερδιζει χρημα χωρις να αναβαθμιζει την υποδομη του.

----------


## SfH

> αρα εγω και καποιοι αλλοι που εκμεταλευομαστε στο απειρο την γραμμη μας πρεπει να λεμε και ευχαριστω στο παροχο


Ερμ, *ναι*. Φαντασου να ειχαμε καμια cable σε παρομοιο ελληνικο σεναριο...




> για μενα ειναι ο Νο1 ενοχος ολης της καταστασης γιατι απλα δεν τηρει το CR ταζει λαγους και πετραχειλια για να σε κανει πελατη και μετα παπαλα σε δεσμευει με ενα συμβολαιο και εσυ τρεχεις ενω αυτος κερδιζει χρημα χωρις να αναβαθμιζει την υποδομη του.


Τι νοημα εχει να μην τηρει ενας παροχος το contention ratio του εφοσον το οριζει αυτος ? Αν δεν του αρεσει για οποιονδηποτε τεχνοοικονομικο λογο, το οριζει διαφορετικα. Στο κατω κατω δεν τον αναγκαζει κανενας να τηρει ενα συγκεκριμενο νουμερο.

Επισης, κι εσυ εισαι ελευθερος ως πελατης, να πας αλλου, αν ο παροχος σου δε σε ικανοποιει. Αλλα το αν ο παροχος θα κανει κατι για να σε κρατησει πελατη, η το αν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το κανει, ειναι 2 τελιως διαφορετικα πραγματα.

Στο κατω κατω, μιας και βλεπω οτι εχεις ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ επισης εφαρμοζει αντιστοιχο ratio στις ΑΡΥΣ συνδεσεις (τι νοημα εχει να σε φερει στον bras με 1:1 για να σε κοψει ο ISP ? Σπαταλη bandwidth θα ηταν).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ερμ, *ναι*. Φαντασου να ειχαμε καμια cable σε παρομοιο ελληνικο σεναριο...
> 
> 
> 
> Τι νοημα εχει να μην τηρει ενας παροχος το contention ratio του εφοσον το οριζει αυτος ? Αν δεν του αρεσει για οποιονδηποτε τεχνοοικονομικο λογο, το οριζει διαφορετικα. Στο κατω κατω δεν τον αναγκαζει κανενας να τηρει ενα συγκεκριμενο νουμερο.
> 
> Επισης, κι εσυ εισαι ελευθερος ως πελατης, να πας αλλου, αν ο παροχος σου δε σε ικανοποιει. Αλλα το αν ο παροχος θα κανει κατι για να σε κρατησει πελατη, η το αν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το κανει, ειναι 2 τελιως διαφορετικα πραγματα.
> 
> Στο κατω κατω, μιας και βλεπω οτι εχεις ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ επισης εφαρμοζει αντιστοιχο ratio στις ΑΡΥΣ συνδεσεις (τι νοημα εχει να σε φερει στον bras με 1:1 για να σε κοψει ο ISP ? Σπαταλη bandwidth θα ηταν).


ευτυχως ο οτε διατηρει αλλη σχεση με τους επαγγελματιες και αλλη με τους ιδιωτες το μονο κακο του ειναι οτι ειναι ακριβως διοτι αν με 30 ευρω ειχα σε στατικη 8Mbps στον οτε θα εμενα εφορου ζωης δεν θα ειχα λογο να φυγω αοριστου χρονου συνδρομη εχω + κοντα στο κεντρο γιατι να φυγω.

περιμενω οτι θα ριξει τις τιμες ωστε να ανεβασω στα ορια του ρουτερ την γραμμη μου και θα παραμεινω οσο ειμαι ικανοποιημενος βλεπεις οι αλλοι που τους βλεπω καθε μερα απο φιλους και συναδελφους εχουν πολλα προβληματα.

βεβαια να πω του στραβου το δικιο η ON το παλευει και η NETONE μεχρι τωρα καλα τα παει στους ιδιωτες διοτι στην εργασια μου εχουμε επαγγελματικη σχεση μαζι της και ειναι αψογη.

----------


## anon

> ακριβως εχει ενα connection ratio που ολοι εχουμε τα ιδια δικαιωματα σε αυτο αρα αν σερνομαστε αυτο σημαινει οτι ο παροχος δεν τηρει το connection ratio αρα αυτος ειναι ο ενοχος διοτι αν δεν το τηρει αν δεν αναβαθμιζει το δικτυο του γνωριζοντας οτι δεν αντεχει τους παρων χρηστες τοτε με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν φταιει ο χρηστης αλλα ο παροχος.
> 
> αυτο συμβαινει εδω φυσικα το βαρος βαραινει τους παροχους.


Mου φαίνεται φίλε μου πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσεις στα θρανία, και να μάθεις απλή αριθμητική... 

Οταν λέμε contention ratio, πχ 1/25 πολύ απλά σημαίνει ότι σε ένα DSLAM των 100 χρηστών πχ με ταχύτητα 1Mbps, μέχρι το DSLAM όλοι έχουν ταχύτητα 1Μbps, αλλά απο εκεί πάει με το 1/25 (που ειναι και πολύ αισιόδοξο, συνήθως παίζει πολύ παραπάνω, μα παρα πολυ παραπάνω), δηλαδή με απλά λόγια το DSLAM πάει στον πάροχο με το 1/25 του συνόλου του bandwidth

Kαι η απλή αριθμητική που λέγαμε: 100 * 1 Μbps / 25 (to contention ratio) = 4Mbps. Δηλαδή το DSLAM συνδέεται με τον πάροχο με μόλις 4Mbps!!! Δηλαδή αρκεί να κατεβάζουν 4 ασύστολα για να μπουκώσει το κύκλωμα.. Είδατε πόσο εύκολο είναι; Τέσσερις μόνο στους 100 αρκούν για να μπουκώσει όλο το DSLAM (έαν έχει 100 πόρτες). Εαν δε πούμε ότι έχουμε 1/100 κάντε τις πράξεις και θα καταλάβετε... 

Το που έχει ευθύνη ο πάροχος μπορούμε να το βρούμε, και δεν είναι σίγουρα άμοιροι ευθυνών, βάλτε και τον ΟΤΕ μέσα. Αλλά τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι.... Δεν είναι για όλα υπεύθυνοι οι πάροχοι. Να ξέρουμε γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε...




> αρα εγω και καποιοι αλλοι που εκμεταλευομαστε στο απειρο την γραμμη μας πρεπει να λεμε και ευχαριστω στο παροχο για το CR συγνωμη δεν θα παρω


Άπλά είσαι τυχερός και δεν είσαι σε πηγμένο DSLAM. Δηλαδή, για να το καταλάβεις, εαν το DSLAM σου έχει 100 πόρτες, είναι πιασμένες ή τέλος πάντων τις δουλεύουν πολύ λίγοι, πχ 10.... Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πετάει...

Επίσης να σε πληροφορήσω, γιατί μάλλον είσαι άσχημα ενημερωμένος, ή σου πουλούν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες, στα δίκτυα ADSL ΑΡΥΣ, όλοι, μα όλοι, οικιακοί και επαγγελματίες χρήστες, άσχετα πόσο πληρώνουμε, έχουμε ακριβώς την ίδια αντιμετώπιση απο το σύστημα. Και εγώ [που πληρώνω πάνω απο 100 ευρώ για μια 1Mbps γραμμή και ο οικιακός που πληρώνει μετα βίας 20 ευρώ, στο ίδιο DSLAM την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή μοιραζόμαστε εξίσου το ίδιο bw. Δεν υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις στις υπηρεσίες, και ξεκινά απο το ΑΤΜ υπόβαθρο, που είναι το ίδιο για όλους στις συνδέσεις των DSLAM-BBRAS. Eκεί που μπορεί να υπάρξει σήμερα διαφοροποίηση είναι στα shared/full LLU, αλλά απο ότι ξέρω, δεν συμβαίνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Mου φαίνεται φίλε μου πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσεις στα θρανία, και να μάθεις απλή αριθμητική... 
> 
> Οταν λέμε contention ratio, πχ 1/25 πολύ απλά σημαίνει ότι σε ένα DSLAM των 100 χρηστών πχ με ταχύτητα 1Mbps, μέχρι το DSLAM όλοι έχουν ταχύτητα 1Μbps, αλλά απο εκεί πάει με το 1/25 (που ειναι και πολύ αισιόδοξο, συνήθως παίζει πολύ παραπάνω, μα παρα πολυ παραπάνω), δηλαδή με απλά λόγια το DSLAM πάει στον πάροχο με το 1/25 του συνόλου του bandwidth
> 
> Kαι η απλή αριθμητική που λέγαμε: 100 * 1 Μbps / 25 (to contention ratio) = 4Mbps. Δηλαδή το DSLAM συνδέεται με τον πάροχο με μόλις 4Mbps!!! Δηλαδή αρκεί να κατεβάζουν 4 ασύστολα για να μπουκώσει το κύκλωμα.. Είδατε πόσο εύκολο είναι; Τέσσερις μόνο στους 100 αρκούν για να μπουκώσει όλο το DSLAM (έαν έχει 100 πόρτες). Εαν δε πούμε ότι έχουμε 1/100 κάντε τις πράξεις και θα καταλάβετε... 
> 
> Το που έχει ευθύνη ο πάροχος μπορούμε να το βρούμε, και δεν είναι σίγουρα άμοιροι ευθυνών, βάλτε και τον ΟΤΕ μέσα. Αλλά τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι.... Δεν είναι για όλα υπεύθυνοι οι πάροχοι. Να ξέρουμε γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε...
> 
> 
> ...


απο τεχνολογια DSL φιλε δεν ξερω τοσα οσο εσεις εγω με το απλο μυαλο που εχω και οσες γνωσεις εχω πανω στους υπολογιστες και στο ιντερνετ ειπα την αποψη μου για το ποιος εχει την ευθυνη και το τεκμηριωσα και μην μου πεις οτι δεν μας βαζουν με το τσουβαλι στα κεντρα και αυτοι τα οικονομανε με την χαλια υποδομη που εχουν γιατι ολο το φορουμ σας ειναι γεματο με προβληματα χρηστων ε του ..... δεν μπορει ολοι να εχουν λαθος και οι παροχοι να ειναι σωστοι καποιος φταιει αλλα επειδη στην ελλαδα κανεις δεν την πληρωνει για αυτο τα τραβαμε και ειμαστε πισω σε ολα.

οσο αφορα το κεντρο που ανηκω φιλε μου να σε πληροφορησω οτι ειναι των 300 πορτες εχει
και μολις 11 κατειλημενες τωρα θες να ειναι συμπτωση που ολοι που ειμαστε εκει ειναι με office static ip πακετα θες να το κανανε για αλλους λογους δεν το ξερω.

αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ολοι μας ειχαμε κανει καταγγελια στο ΙΝΚΑ και ΕΕΤΤ και μονο εγω ειμαι στα 1024 τα αλλα παλικαρια ειναι σε αλλες ταχυτητες πιο πανω εμενα η τσεπη μου μεχρι τα 1024 σηκωνει.

----------


## SfH

> δεν μπορει ολοι να εχουν λαθος και οι παροχοι να ειναι σωστοι καποιος φταιει αλλα επειδη στην ελλαδα κανεις δεν την πληρωνει για αυτο τα τραβαμε και ειμαστε πισω σε ολα.


Ξαναδιαβασε αυτα που εγραψα πιο πανω. Κανεις δε φταιει και προβλημα θεωρητικα δεν υπαρχει. Ο ISP λεει οτι σου δινει μια Χ υπηρεσια και αυτο κανει. Το αν εσυ εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο αυτην την υπηρεσια ειναι τελιως διαφορετικο απο το αν ο ISP σου δινει αυτα που πρεπει να σου δωσει. Αν δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος, υπαρχουν κι αλλες υπηρεσιες. Αν δεν τις αντεχει το budget σου...κι εγω θα ηθελα μια ferrari στο κατω κατω  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Δε θελω να σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα για adsl, το πιο συνηθισμενο ratio στην ευρωπη (afaik) θεωρειται το 1/50. Το οποιο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι για την 1024αρα σου ο ISP εχει δεσμευμενα 20.48kbps αν μιλαμε για ακριβως 1/50 (για πρακτικους λογους, ποτε δεν ειναι "ακριβως"). Αν συμπεριλαβουμε και το γεγονος οτι μιλαμε για best-effort δικτυο...
> 
> Το να εχει ενας ISP μια πολιτικη με συγκεκριμενα ratios και να μην τα τηρει ειναι πρακτικα ανουσιο...


Επειδή όλοι πέσατε να αρπάξετε τον zer0c00l λέω έτσι για αλλαγή να τον υπερασπιστώ  :Razz: 

Το contention ratio δεν το εισάγει κάποιος για να "κάνει οικονομία". Αν ήταν έτσι να εφαρμόζαμε λόγους 1/1000, 1/1000000 (κ.τ.λ.)
Το ratio που θα εφαρμοστεί σε οποιαδήποτε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση (ρεύμα, νερό, δρόμοι, bandwidth) οφείλει να έχει βγει από στατιστική ανάλυση του δικτύου του παρόχου (ΟΤΕ, ISP, whatever). Σε αυτή την ανάλυση θα υπάρχει ένα γράφημα διακίνησης (Χ=ώρες ημέρας, Y=μέση διακίνηση) στο 24ωρο και επειδή η οποία θα ακολουθεί μια στατιστική κατανομή με αυξομειώσεις κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
Έτσι στο παράδειγμα του anon με τους 100 χρήστες του 1Mbps θα φαίνεται ότι ενώ στις 13.00 απαιτούνται π.χ. 80Mbps και στις 04.00 απαιτούνται 2Mbps, αν τραβηχτεί  μια οριζόντια γραμμή 
καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας τα αιτήματα διακίνησης εξυπηρετούνται κατά 80% (δλδ 20 από τις 24 ώρες).
Σε αυτές τις 4 ώρες που η ζήτηση ξεπερνά την προσφορά είναι προφανές και λογικό ότι θα υπάρχει το φαινόμενο της συμφόρησης.
Αυτή η γραμμή (το σημείο όπου τέμνει τον άξονα Y δίνει το contention ratio αν διαρεθεί με το συνολικό, ονομαστικό bandwidth των χρηστών. Αν π.χ. τον τέμνει στο 20 τότε 20:100= ratio 1:5

Όμως...
Στην Ελλάδα (και άλλου) έχουμε το παράδοξο πολύ συχνά και σε πολλούς παρόχους συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΟΤΕ να έχουμε συμφόρηση όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας.
Αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι φυσιολογικό και σημαίνει ότι η οριζόντια γραμμή που αναφέρεται παραπάνω έχει τραβηχθεί σε σημείο που πάντα, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας οι χρήστες παίρνουν λιγότερο από αυτό για το οποίο πληρώνουν!
Δεν έχω νομικές γνώσεις αλλά αυτό εκτιμώ ότι είναι αντίθετο σε οποιαδήποτε σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών.
Στο παράδειγμα της Ferrari, αν εγώ νοικιάζω πατίνι, Lada, Opel και Ferrari αλλά το Lada πάει σαν πατίνι, το Opel σαν Lada και η Ferrari σαν Opel... και το όδιο κάνουν και όλοι οι ανταγωνιστές μου εκτιμώ ότι σε κάποια φάση θα μου χτυπήσουν τη βιτρίνα κάτι κοστουμαρισμένοι κύριοι του κράτους και θα με ρωτήσουν πως ακριβώς εγώ και οι όμοιοί μου χρεώνουμε με αυτόν τον στρεβλό τρόπο. Και βέβαια μάλλον θα γελάσουν όταν τους πω "Εγώ στις διαφημίσεις λέω ότι η Ferrari πιάνει ΕΩΣ 320Km/h και είμαι καλυμμένος"

Αυτά...
Κατά τα άλλα ξέρετε ότι συμφωνώ με την ογκοχρέωση αρκεί αυτή να οδηγήσει σε ΜΕΙΩΣΗ των τιμών εκκίνησης και να έχει ρεαλιστικά πακέτα.

----------


## SfH

> Επειδή όλοι πέσατε να αρπάξετε τον zer0c00l λέω έτσι για αλλαγή να τον υπερασπιστώ 
> 
> Το contention ratio δεν το εισάγει κάποιος για να "κάνει οικονομία". Αν ήταν έτσι να εφαρμόζαμε λόγους 1/1000, 1/1000000 (κ.τ.λ.)
> Το ratio που θα εφαρμοστεί σε οποιαδήποτε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση (ρεύμα, νερό, δρόμοι, bandwidth) οφείλει να έχει βγει από στατιστική ανάλυση του δικτύου του παρόχου (ΟΤΕ, ISP, whatever). Σε αυτή την ανάλυση θα υπάρχει ένα γράφημα διακίνησης (Χ=ώρες ημέρας, Y=μέση διακίνηση) στο 24ωρο και επειδή η οποία θα ακολουθεί μια στατιστική κατανομή με αυξομειώσεις κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
> Έτσι στο παράδειγμα του anon με τους 100 χρήστες του 1Mbps θα φαίνεται ότι ενώ στις 13.00 απαιτούνται π.χ. 80Mbps και στις 04.00 απαιτούνται 2Mbps, αν τραβηχτεί  μια οριζόντια γραμμή 
> καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας τα αιτήματα διακίνησης εξυπηρετούνται κατά 80% (δλδ 20 από τις 24 ώρες).
> Σε αυτές τις 4 ώρες που η ζήτηση ξεπερνά την προσφορά είναι προφανές και λογικό ότι θα υπάρχει το φαινόμενο της συμφόρησης.
> Αυτή η γραμμή (το σημείο όπου τέμνει τον άξονα Y δίνει το contention ratio αν διαρεθεί με το συνολικό, ονομαστικό bandwidth των χρηστών. Αν π.χ. τον τέμνει στο 20 τότε 20:100= ratio 1:5
> 
> ...


Θα διαφωνήσω εν μέρει. Πρώτον, έχω την εντύπωση (αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος), ότι στην ελλάδα απλά συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται απλά φόρμουλες από το εξωτερικό, αντί να γίνει κάποια στατιστική ανάλυση. Δεύτερον, έχουμε το θέμα ότι, αν γίνεται αυτή η ανάλυση, σε τι μέγεθος γίνεται (ανά dslam ? συνολικά για όλους τους πελάτες?) και το κάθε ποτε επαναλαμβάνεται. Ίσως οικονομικά να ήταν βατή μια τέτοια πχ μηνιαία ανάλυση ανά κέντρο, αλλα δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο θα ήταν πρακτική. Τρίτον, έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το 1:5 που αναφέρεις, ο isp έχει ζημια αντί για κέρδος.

----------


## anon

Xωρίς να θέλω να δικαιώσω τους παρόχους, ή ότι δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης, το παράδειγμα του φίλτατου yiapap ειναι εχμμμμ, για τα μπάζα. Και εξηγούμαι. Το contention ratio βγαίνει πρώτα απο όλα απο κοστολογικά μεγέθη, και έπειτα απο στατιστικές μεθόδους. Δηλαδή με βάση την τιμή πώλησης λιανικής της γραμμής 1Mbps στον τελικό καταναλωτή, και με δεδομένο το κόστος διασύνδεσης με ΟΚΣΥΑ2 καθώς και διασύνδεση με ΑΙΧ και φυσικά με το διεθνές backbone, άλλα πάγια κόστη λειτουργίας, και φυσικά ένα εύλογο κέρδος (που μπορεί και ναναι και ζημία μέχρι να πιάσει την αγορά), βγαίνει ένα contention ratio, το καλύτερο δυνατό πχ 1/40. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πολύ απλά, δεν γίνεται να γίνει καλύτερο, ειναι δεσμευτικό. Τώρα εαν ο πάροχος, μπορεί το 1/40 να το κάνει 1/100 χωρίς να αλλάξει αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ο χρήστης, ως ποιότητα υπηρεσίας,  αυτό ειναι καλό γιαυτόν, γιατί μπορεί να αυξήσει την κερδοφορία του έτσι, ή να προσφέρει καλύτερες τιμές και να γίνει ακόμη πιο ανταγωνιστικός. 

Τώρα σας έδειξα ότι με το 1/25 αρκούν 4 χρήστες να κάνουν φουλ downloading σε ένα DSLAM 100 θυρών για να μπουκώσει. Οποιοσδήποτε επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ απο κεί και πέρα απο τους 4, σημαίνει ότι όλοι, συνολικά, θα βλέπουν μικρότερη ταχύτητα.  Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα 4% απο heavy downloaders εν Ελλάδι; Αφού και εδώ στο site υπάρχουν οδηγίες για να στήνεις μηχανάκια που να κατεβάζουν όλο το 24ωρο. 

Αρα το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που πολύ σωστά και μεστά είπε ο Xouzouris, ότι η ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικότητας είναι ακόμη ανώριμη. 

Οσο για τον zerocool το μόνο είναι ότι αμφισβητώ τα λεγόμενά του, μου φαίνονται περισσότερο απο ράδιο αρβύλα συγκεντρωμένα urban legends που αναπαράγονται συνεχώς και δυστυχώς και άλλοι επηρεάζονται και νομίζουν ότι έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## giorgosts

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά η αγορά είναι δυναμική, η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται και οι τιμές του BW πέφτουν. Αυτό που θεωρούνταν καλό πριν 1 χρόνο, σήμερα θεωρείται ξεπερασμένο. Εμείς μαλώνουμε για το αν πρέπει να κατεβάζουμε συνέχεια με 1 Mbit, και στη Γαλλία δίνουν 100/10 με €40. 

Εγώ προτείνω, κατεβάστε, κατεβάστε για να ανεβεί η ζήτηση και να γίνουν νέες επενδύσεις.

----------


## nikos66

> Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά η αγορά είναι δυναμική, η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται και οι τιμές του BW πέφτουν. Αυτό που θεωρούνταν καλό πριν 1 χρόνο, σήμερα θεωρείται ξεπερασμένο. Εμείς μαλώνουμε για το αν πρέπει να κατεβάζουμε συνέχεια με 1 Mbit, και στη Γαλλία δίνουν 100/10 με €40. 
> 
> Εγώ προτείνω, κατεβάστε, κατεβάστε για να ανεβεί η ζήτηση και να γίνουν νέες επενδύσεις.


Εμ να το διναν μονο στη γαλλια θα λεγες ενταξει...
Εδω δινουν FTTH στην σλοβακια με 60/4 στα 35 ευρω.
Αλλα εδω συμφωνα με τις αυθεντιες πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε την αντιθετη διαδρομη.
Δηλαδη τον περιορισμο στις ηδη πετσοκομενες υπηρεσιες.

----------


## giorgosts

> Εμ να το διναν μονο στη γαλλια θα λεγες ενταξει...
> Εδω δινουν FTTH στην σλοβακια με 60/4 στα 35 ευρω.
> Αλλα εδω συμφωνα με τις αυθεντιες πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε την αντιθετη διαδρομη.
> Δηλαδη τον περιορισμο στις ηδη πετσοκομενες υπηρεσιες.


Δεν πιάνουν το νόημα οι αυθεντίες.. Πιό πολλή ζήτηση, πιό πολλές επενδύσεις, άρα και πιό πολλή δουλειά γι' αυτούς :Wink:

----------


## nikos66

> Δεν πιάνουν το νόημα οι αυθεντίες.. Πιό πολλή ζήτηση, *πιό πολλές επενδύσεις, άρα και πιό πολλή δουλειά* γι' αυτούς


Εμ το πιανουν το νοημα.
Αυτο ειναι που τους τρομαζει  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

και η sdikrnet δίνει με μόλις 5 ευρώ, 108Μbps, ασύρματα, σε όσους είναι γύρω απο το συγκεκριμένο wifi hotspot... 

Το θετικό με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, ειναι ότι τις περισσότερες φορές, οι heavy downloaders, δεν χρειάζεται να κατεβάζουν συνεχως, 24/7, μιας και με ταχύτητα Χ20, μπορεί να κατεβάσουν σχεδόν in real time, ότι χρειαστούν. Ετσι έχουμε σημαντική μείωση στους "ρακοσυλλέκτες", και οικονομία σε cd/dvd επίσης  :Wink:

----------


## nikos66

> και η sdikrnet δίνει με μόλις 5 ευρώ, 108Μbps, ασύρματα, σε όσους είναι γύρω απο το συγκεκριμένο wifi hotspot... 
> 
> Το θετικό με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, ειναι ότι τις περισσότερες φορές, οι heavy downloaders, δεν χρειάζεται να κατεβάζουν συνεχως, 24/7, μιας και με ταχύτητα Χ20, μπορεί να κατεβάσουν σχεδόν in real time, ότι χρειαστούν. Ετσι έχουμε σημαντική μείωση στους "ρακοσυλλέκτες", και οικονομία σε cd/dvd επίσης


Aρα το ζητημα ειναι να αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες ωστε να ειναι οι συνδεσεις σε κατασταση idle το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερας, και να κανουν και τις επενδυσεις που πρεπει οι παροχοι, οχι να μπει ογκοχρεωση.
Οτι ακριβως γινεται δηλαδη και σε ολη την υπολοιπη ευρωπη. :Wink: 
...πλην της αγγλιας.(η οποια δεν ειναι ευρωπη βεβαια...)  :Whistle: 


Υ.Γ: Παρεμπιπτοντως, εγω με φορθνετ στα 20μβιτ δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο.
Το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερας η συνδεση μου ειναι idle...
Oταν ειχα 1μβιτ του αλλαζα τα φωτα, γιατι χρειαζοταν μεροκαματο για να κατεβασεις κατι.
Μην τα ριχνουμε στην "ανωριμη" αγορα λοιπον.
Με το συμπαθειο αλλα αυτο προκειται περι τεραστιας ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑΣ

----------


## anon

Mα το γεγονός ότι έχουμε μετα βίας 5% ευρυζωνικότητα όταν στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη έχουν 15% και πάνω δεν δείχνει ανωριμότητα της αγοράς;;;; Οπως επίσης ότι μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε γραμμές με πάνω απο 4Mbps; Συγνώμη αλλά αυτά ειναι γεγονότα, δεν ειναι μπούρδες...

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Οπως επίσης ότι μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε γραμμές με πάνω απο 4Mbps;


περισυ τετοιον καιρο συζητουσαμε αν ηταν αρβυλα ή αληθεια οτι ο οτε θα διπλασιασει δωρεαν τις γραμμες και θα εχουμε 2Χ512= 1024kbps με 24 ευρα (θεωρουνταν τιμη-ευκαιρια) και μαλιστα σε πακετο...

----------


## nikos66

> Mα το γεγονός ότι έχουμε μετα βίας 5% ευρυζωνικότητα όταν στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη έχουν 15% και πάνω δεν δείχνει ανωριμότητα της αγοράς;;;; Οπως επίσης ότι μόλις πριν μερικούς μήνες έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε γραμμές με πάνω απο 4Mbps; Συγνώμη αλλά αυτά ειναι γεγονότα, δεν ειναι μπούρδες...


Α συγνωμη, δεν δεν το διευκρινησα καλα.
Το "ανωριμη" αγορα, το εβαλα σε εισαγωγικα υπονοωντας τους χρηστες και οτι την ευθυνη για την συμφορηση δεν την εχουν οι heavy downloaders δηλ. οι "ανωριμοι" χρηστες.
Οι χαμηλες ταχυτητες ειναι που κανουν τους χρηστες να γινονται heavy και ανωριμοι. :Wink: 
Το λεω ως πρωην...heavy χρηστης, που τωρα ειναι ελαφρυς σαν πουπουλο  :Laughing:

----------


## giorgosts

Πάντως οι συνδέσεις FTTH προωθούνται για τις καινούργιες υπηρεσίες που μπορούν να διατεθούν, όπως IP-TV, HD-TV, video-on-demand, video-conferencing, κλπ. Κανένας δεν λέει πάρτε μεγάλη γραμμή για να κοιτάτε το mail. 

http://www.francetelecom.com/en/fina...70626_FTTH.pdf



> *Summary*
> 
> demand for very high speed access is emerging, and will achieve mass
> market status in 2009
> we have started to industrialize our roll-out processes
> – 1,800 agreements with managing agents end of Mai 2007 (+900 vs. pilot phase)
> – ~1.6k customers end of May 2007 (~+0.6k vs. end of pilot phase)
> – significant ramp-up of homes passed before end of summer 2007
> our selected technology is mature (GPON, FTTH livebox)
> ...

----------


## A_gamer

> Πάντως οι συνδέσεις FTTH προωθούνται για τις καινούργιες υπηρεσίες που μπορούν να διατεθούν, όπως IP-TV, HD-TV, video-on-demand, video-conferencing, κλπ. Κανένας δεν λέει πάρτε μεγάλη γραμμή για να κοιτάτε το mail. 
> 
> http://www.francetelecom.com/en/fina...70626_FTTH.pdf
> [/b]


Και λοιπόν;

Θέλεις να πεις πως το ίδιο είναι να κατεβάζεις από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου σου με το να κατεβάζεις από το εξωτερικό;

----------


## giorgosts

> Και λοιπόν; Θέλεις να πεις πως το ίδιο είναι να κατεβάζεις από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου σου με το να κατεβάζεις από το εξωτερικό;


Εδώ πέφτουμε στο συμπέρασμα του κείμενου που παρέθεσα 


> our pricing approach in 2007 is designed to facilitate migration from ADSL while protecting long-term ARPU potential


Και από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο καλό είναι, αν μπορείς να βρεις αυτό που θέλεις. Το θέμα αυτό δεν αφορά τον καταναλωτή.

----------


## SfH

> Εμ να το διναν μονο στη γαλλια θα λεγες ενταξει...
> Εδω δινουν FTTH στην σλοβακια με 60/4 στα 35 ευρω.
> Αλλα εδω συμφωνα με τις αυθεντιες πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε την αντιθετη διαδρομη.
> Δηλαδη τον περιορισμο στις ηδη πετσοκομενες υπηρεσιες.


Με τη διαφορα ότι, υποθέτω, όλοι αυτοί έχουν περάσει από τη φάση που είμαστε εμείς (να μη μιλήσω και για vdsl2). Γνωρίζεις τι συνδέσεις είχαν οι isp εκτος των μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό ? Για να σε βοηθήσω, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μιλάγαμε (και ακόμα μιλάμε) για rates...πολύ μικρότερα από αυτά που δίνουν στη Γαλλία σε ιδιώτες  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εδώ πέφτουμε στο συμπέρασμα του κείμενου που παρέθεσα 
> 
> Και από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο καλό είναι, αν μπορείς να βρεις αυτό που θέλεις. Το θέμα αυτό δεν αφορά τον καταναλωτή.


Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι ότι όσο κι αν κατεβάσεις από το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο, δεν πρόκειται να του κοστίσεις πολλά, και αν είναι υπηρεσίες πρόσθετης αξίας όπως video on demand, κάθε άλλο παρά του κοστίζεις.

*Αλλά*: όταν κατεβάζεις από το εξωτερικό κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθάς τον πάροχό σου να επενδύσει, αντίθετα, δεσμεύεις πολύτιμους πόρους.

----------


## giorgosts

> Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι ότι όσο κι αν κατεβάσεις από το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο, δεν πρόκειται να του κοστίσεις πολλά, και αν είναι υπηρεσίες πρόσθετης αξίας όπως video on demand, κάθε άλλο παρά του κοστίζεις.
> 
> *Αλλά*: όταν κατεβάζεις από το εξωτερικό κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθάς τον πάροχό σου να επενδύσει, αντίθετα, δεσμεύεις πολύτιμους πόρους.


Γι' αυτό έχω κάνει εξαίρεση στο οτενετ antip2p, και κατεβάζω τις linux distros από τον ftp της otenet, χρησιμοποιώ τον proxy για σερφάρισμα, και το mail της otenet αντί του yahoo. Αλλά δεν αυτοπεριορίζομαι όμως αν δεν μπορώ να βρω αυτό που θέλω στο δίκτυο..

Αλλά και πάλι για τις διεθνείς τιμές ισχύει ότι και για τις τοπικές: μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση>μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις (από τους παροχείς του uplink)> πτώση τιμών για διεθνές BW

----------


## nikos66

> Με τη διαφορα ότι, υποθέτω, όλοι αυτοί έχουν περάσει από τη φάση που είμαστε εμείς (να μη μιλήσω και για vdsl2). Γνωρίζεις τι συνδέσεις είχαν οι isp εκτος των μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό ? Για να σε βοηθήσω, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μιλάγαμε (και ακόμα μιλάμε) για rates...πολύ μικρότερα από αυτά που δίνουν στη Γαλλία σε ιδιώτες


Και εγω υποθετω οτι δεν ευθυνονται οι καταναλωτες για αυτο... :Wink: 
Δεν ξερω το τι ειχαν πριν και δεν ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω κιολας.

Εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω διαφορους να προσπαθουν να βρουν ανοητες δικαιολογιες και εμφυολογηματα για να επιχειρηματολογησουν για το οτι πρεπει να μπουν πακετα ογκοχρεωσης και διαφοροι περιορισμοι.

Το μονο που χρειαζεται να γνωριζει ο καταναλωτης ειναι οτι στις υπολοιπες χωρες της ευρωπης, ειτε προκειται για μεγαλες αγορες οπως η γαλλια ειτε για μικρες οπως η σλοβακια, ο κοσμος προχωραει μπροστα και δεν προσπαθει να τραβηξει χειροφρενο βαζοντας ογκοχρεωσεις. :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Και εγω υποθετω οτι δεν ευθυνονται οι καταναλωτες για αυτο...
> Δεν ξερω το τι ειχαν πριν και δεν ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω κιολας.
> 
> Εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω διαφορους να προσπαθουν να βρουν ανοητες δικαιολογιες και εμφυολογηματα για να επιχειρηματολογησουν για το οτι πρεπει να μπουν πακετα ογκοχρεωσης και διαφοροι περιορισμοι.
> 
> Το μονο που χρειαζεται να γνωριζει ο καταναλωτης ειναι οτι στις υπολοιπες χωρες της ευρωπης, ειτε προκειται για μεγαλες αγορες οπως η γαλλια ειτε για μικρες οπως η σλοβακια, ο κοσμος προχωραει μπροστα και δεν προσπαθει να τραβηξει χειροφρενο βαζοντας ογκοχρεωσεις.


Δεν έχει όμως διαβάσει τα σχετικά που λένε   100Mbps  εντός δικτύου παρόχου,  10 (ή και λιγότερα) με το εξωτερικό,  ή δεν έχεις διαβάσει για τα fair use,  μήπως για το μουλάρι που έχει ειδικό mod  για να κάνει σύνδεση μόνο με τα τοπικά μουλάρια;

Ναι η βουλγαριά δίνει οπτική στο σπίτι,  και 1mbit  με το internet, στην Αμερική πρόσφατα κόψαν αρκετούς (ετσί για αλλάγη να μην πω για την Αγγλία που δεν την μετράνε μερικοι)
Στο Βέλγιο  η ογκοχρεώση καλά κρατάει κλπ κλπ,   σε κάποιες βόρειες χώρες  έχει διαφορετική χρέωση ανάλογα το που είσαι 
Ααα Ναι στην Ισλανδία το internet  είναι πολύ φθηνό μιας και εκεί ειναι κομβικό σημείο σύνδεσης Ευρώπης -  Αμερικής,  ειδικά με τους 6 μήνες νύχτα είναι απαραίτητο  :Wink:

----------


## SfH

> Και εγω υποθετω οτι δεν ευθυνονται οι καταναλωτες για αυτο...
> Δεν ξερω το τι ειχαν πριν και δεν ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω κιολας.
> 
> Εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω διαφορους να προσπαθουν να βρουν ανοητες δικαιολογιες και εμφυολογηματα για να επιχειρηματολογησουν για το οτι πρεπει να μπουν πακετα ογκοχρεωσης και διαφοροι περιορισμοι.
> 
> Το μονο που χρειαζεται να γνωριζει ο καταναλωτης ειναι οτι στις υπολοιπες χωρες της ευρωπης, ειτε προκειται για μεγαλες αγορες οπως η γαλλια ειτε για μικρες οπως η σλοβακια, ο κοσμος προχωραει μπροστα και δεν προσπαθει να τραβηξει χειροφρενο βαζοντας ογκοχρεωσεις.


Δεν όρισα κανέναν ως υπεύθυνο (αν και θα μπορούσα να δείξω πολλούς όπως, τον οτε, την μέχρι τώρα απώλεια οικονομικού λόγου για παραπάνω, την απέχθεια ελλήνων σε μακροχρόνιες επενδύσεις, κτλ), ούτε μίλησα για ογκοχρέωση. Απλά ανάφερα ότι, στην περίπτωση που μας φαίνονται εκτυφλωτικές οι εξελίξεις και τα νούμερα που ακούγονται, καλο θα είναι να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε πίσω και δεν είναι εύκολο να φτάσουμε τους "άλλους".

----------


## nikos66

> Δεν όρισα κανέναν ως υπεύθυνο (αν και θα μπορούσα να δείξω πολλούς όπως, τον οτε, την μέχρι τώρα απώλεια οικονομικού λόγου για παραπάνω, την απέχθεια ελλήνων σε μακροχρόνιες επενδύσεις, κτλ), ούτε μίλησα για ογκοχρέωση. Απλ*ά ανάφερα ότι, στην περίπτωση που μας φαίνονται εκτυφλωτικές οι εξελίξεις και τα νούμερα που ακούγονται, καλο θα είναι να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε πίσω και δεν είναι εύκολο να φτάσουμε τους "άλλους".*


Ε μα το θεμα αδερφε ειναι οτι προτεινεται απο καποιους να κανουμε και καποια βηματα πισω!  :Laughing:

----------


## sleepless9

> Ε μα το θεμα αδερφε ειναι οτι προτεινεται απο καποιους να κανουμε και καποια βηματα πισω!


Και το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι... 

*Spoiler:*




			Κατεβάστε ότι προλαβαίνετε όσο είναι ακόμα φτηνά και απεριόριστα, πριν αρχίσουν και μας βάζουν κι εδώ ογκοχρεώσεις και πληρώνουμε χρυσό το gigabyte! Και πριν γίνουν τεκμηριωμένες νομοθεσίες και σκάσουν οι πρώτες μηνύσεις από εταιρίες copyright.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα διαφωνήσω εν μέρει. Πρώτον, έχω την εντύπωση (αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος), ότι στην ελλάδα απλά συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται απλά φόρμουλες από το εξωτερικό, αντί να γίνει κάποια στατιστική ανάλυση. Δεύτερον, έχουμε το θέμα ότι, αν γίνεται αυτή η ανάλυση, σε τι μέγεθος γίνεται (ανά dslam ? συνολικά για όλους τους πελάτες?) και το κάθε ποτε επαναλαμβάνεται. Ίσως οικονομικά να ήταν βατή μια τέτοια πχ μηνιαία ανάλυση ανά κέντρο, αλλα δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο θα ήταν πρακτική. Τρίτον, έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το 1:5 που αναφέρεις, ο isp έχει ζημια αντί για κέρδος.


1ο Γι αυτό έγραψα στο αρχικό post: "Το ratio που θα εφαρμοστεί σε οποιαδήποτε μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση (ρεύμα, νερό, δρόμοι, bandwidth) *οφείλει να έχει βγει* από στατιστική ανάλυση"

2ο Και το πως θα γίνει η ανάλυση και το κάθε πότε επαναλαμβάνεται μπορείς να το βρεις με δειγματοληψία (π.χ. ελέγχεις 10 DSLAM του δικτύου σου και αν δεις φοβερές αποκλίσεις τότε προσπαθείς να χρησιμοποιείς όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο αριθμό για το δείγμα σου- ελέγχεις κάθε ένα χρόνο και αν  βλέπεις σημαντικές αποκλίσεις ελέγχεις κάθε 6 μήνες κ.ο.κ.)

Πρόσεξε ότι αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν αυτοματισμένα. Δεν χρειάζεται να πάει τεχνικός στον κάθε τερματικό εξοπλισμό του παρόχου.




> Xωρίς να θέλω να δικαιώσω τους παρόχους, ή ότι δεν έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης, το παράδειγμα του φίλτατου yiapap ειναι εχμμμμ, για τα μπάζα. Και εξηγούμαι. Το contention ratio βγαίνει πρώτα απο όλα απο κοστολογικά μεγέθη, και έπειτα απο στατιστικές μεθόδους. Δηλαδή με βάση την τιμή πώλησης λιανικής της γραμμής 1Mbps στον τελικό καταναλωτή, και με δεδομένο το κόστος διασύνδεσης με ΟΚΣΥΑ2 καθώς και διασύνδεση με ΑΙΧ και φυσικά με το διεθνές backbone, άλλα πάγια κόστη λειτουργίας, και φυσικά ένα εύλογο κέρδος (που μπορεί και ναναι και ζημία μέχρι να πιάσει την αγορά), βγαίνει ένα contention ratio, το καλύτερο δυνατό πχ 1/40. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πολύ απλά, δεν γίνεται να γίνει καλύτερο, ειναι δεσμευτικό. Τώρα εαν ο πάροχος, μπορεί το 1/40 να το κάνει 1/100 χωρίς να αλλάξει αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ο χρήστης, ως ποιότητα υπηρεσίας,  αυτό ειναι καλό γιαυτόν, γιατί μπορεί να αυξήσει την κερδοφορία του έτσι, ή να προσφέρει καλύτερες τιμές και να γίνει ακόμη πιο ανταγωνιστικός. 
> 
> Τώρα σας έδειξα ότι με το 1/25 αρκούν 4 χρήστες να κάνουν φουλ downloading σε ένα DSLAM 100 θυρών για να μπουκώσει. Οποιοσδήποτε επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ απο κεί και πέρα απο τους 4, σημαίνει ότι όλοι, συνολικά, θα βλέπουν μικρότερη ταχύτητα.  Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα 4% απο heavy downloaders εν Ελλάδι; Αφού και εδώ στο site υπάρχουν οδηγίες για να στήνεις μηχανάκια που να κατεβάζουν όλο το 24ωρο.


Όχι anon, διαφωνώ. Το contention ratio ΠΑΝΤΟΥ *οφείλει να βγαίνει* από στατιστικά στοιχεία χρήσης!
Σκέψου να έλεγε η ΔΕΗ "θα έχετε κάθε μέρα διακοπές ρεύματος επειδή εγώ με αυτό το οικονομικό μοντέλο βγαίνω". Να έλεγε το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ "ο νέος σας περιφερειακός θα έχει μια λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση γιατί μόνο έτσι θα ρεφάρω από τις άδειες κυκλοφορίας των αυτοκινήτων".

----------


## anon

Δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω. Ασχέτως τα περι στατιστικής κίνησης, υπάρχει ένα όριο, που βγαίνει απο τα οικονομικά μεγέθη, τα διάφορα κόστη, είτε λέγεται ΟΚΣΥΑ2, είτε λέγεται ΑΙΧ, είτε λέγεται seabone, καθώς και τα άλλα κόστη λειτουργίας της εταιρίας, όπως ενοίκια, μισθοδοσία κλπ, συν το κέρδος που θέλει να έχει η εταιρία. Ολα αυτά προσδιορίζουν το κόστος της κάθε γραμμής. Εαν λοιπόν η γραμμή πχ ADSL AΡΥΣ 1Mbps σου κοστίζει 15 ευρώ με cr 1/50, εσύ θα πας να δώσεις cr 1/5 γιατί τυγχάνει να είναι όλοι τορρεντάκιδες; Μα τότε δεν θα σου κοστίζει 15 ευρώ, θα σου κοστίζει 35 ευρώ! Αρα είτε θα δεχθείς μια ζημιά, που θα σε βάλει μέσα, και θα χρεωκοπήσεις είτε θα πουλάς πχ 40 ευρώ (κέρδος μόνο 5 ευρώ), και δεν θα έρθει κανένας, μιας και ο ανταγωνισμός πουλά φθηνότερα (επειδή έχει χειρότερο cr). Οσο παίζουμε με ARYS αυτό θα συμβαίνει. Στα δικά τους κυκλώματα έχουν περισσότερο όφελος οι πάροχοι, και καλύτερη διαχείρηση του φόρτου του δικτύου (λέγε με QoS) και έτσι μπορούν να δίνουν πιο φθηνά, γιατί έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο cr. Τα λέγαμε και παλιά με το πακετοπρόβλημα, αυτό δεν αλλάζει.

Αρα εαν μιλάμε ότι έχουμε cr 1/25, τότε αρκούν μόνο 4% των χρηστών να κατεβάζει συνεχώς για να μπουκώσει. Το θεωρείς το 4% ότι ειναι πολύ μεγάλο; Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι περισσότερο απο 4%, ακόμη και τις μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες. Γιαυτο ειναι πάντα μπουκωμένα τα DSLAM, εκτός εαν είσαι τυχερός όπως ο Zerocool. 

Η διαφορά με την ΔΕΗ κλπ, είναι ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει μια ευρύτατη διείσδυση, στο 100% των ελλήνων. Το ADSL όχι, γιαυτό ακόμη και σήμερα, σημαντικό ποσοστό ειναι heavy downloaders. Νομίζω ότι ήδη αυτό έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει, ήδη έχουμε πάνω απο μισό εκατομύριο χρήστες, και αυτό έχει σαν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα την μείωση των τιμών, γιατί έχουμε πλέον μεγαλύτερα, σημαντικά μεγαλύτερα cr... Απλά σε κάποιες περιοχές όπου τυγχάνει να είναι πολλοί heavy downloaders ακόμη έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα. 

Τώρα μένει η δυνατότητα αγοράς διαφοροποιημένων υπηρεσιών. Και όπως έχουμε πεί, όταν μπεί και διαδωθεί ευρύτατα το 3play (και το VoD), τότε θα υπάρχουν και πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες και σε πολύ καλή τιμή... Οι τορρεντάκιδες και μουλαράδες θα είναι τότε μια πολύ μικρή μειοψηφία, και η όποια χρήση τους ελάχιστα θα επηρεάζει τις ταχύτητες δικτύου.

----------


## yiapap

> Η διαφορά με την ΔΕΗ κλπ, είναι ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει μια ευρύτατη διείσδυση, στο 100% των ελλήνων. Το ADSL όχι, γιαυτό ακόμη και σήμερα, σημαντικό ποσοστό ειναι heavy downloaders. Νομίζω ότι ήδη αυτό έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει, ήδη έχουμε πάνω απο μισό εκατομύριο χρήστες, και αυτό έχει σαν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα την μείωση των τιμών, γιατί έχουμε πλέον μεγαλύτερα, σημαντικά μεγαλύτερα cr... Απλά σε κάποιες περιοχές όπου τυγχάνει να είναι πολλοί heavy downloaders ακόμη έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


Χμμμ... Νόμιζα ότι είχα γράψει και για οικονομικά στοιχεία στο αρχικό post αλλά τελικά δεν. Ναι, ΣΑΦΩΣ το θέμα των χρεώσεων/εξόδων παίζει ρόλο στο τελικό ratio.

Όμως απομονώνω το παραπάνω γιατί είναι λάθος. Για την ίδια τη ΔΕΗ οι δικοί της πελάτες αποτελούν το 100% του δικού της δείγματος. Το ότι αποτελούν και το 100% της Ελλάδας δεν έχει σχέση με το σχετικό ratio (δλδ την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας) αλλά με το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ratio δλδ το αν θα έχουμε όλοι ρεύμα ή αν θα κόβεται 1-2-10 ωρίτσες την μέρα.

Για να σου το εξηγήσω καλύτερα στο ADSL: Σήμερα πράγματι λόγω της χαμηλής διείσδυσης έχουμε υπερβολικό ποσοστό από heavy users. Έτσι λοιπόν οι πάροχοι έχουν επιλέξει ένα ratio 1:25 (π.χ.) και αυτό το ratio οδηγεί σε ένα επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης X (ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας).
Αυτό το Χ υποστηρίζω ότι είναι χαμηλότερο των προσδοκιών πολλών και θα έπρεπε να είναι υψηλότερο. Άρα θα έπρεπε το ratio να είναι (πάλι π.χ.) 1:15
Αύριο που η διείσδυση θα πάει στο 50% είναι λογικό ότι με το ίδιο 1:25 το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης θα είναι 2*X. Καλό, καλύτερο, πολύ καλό!
Όμως τότε τι θα κάνουν οι πάροχοι; Μα απλά με τις σημερινές λογικές θα μειώσουν τον λόγο από 1:25 σε 1:50 και θα είμαστε στα ίδια!

Κατάλαβες γιατί η διείσδυση δεν έχει σχέση με την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας αλλά μόνο με το απόλυτο λόγο 1:whatever? 
Και στο κάτω-κάτω προσωπικά στα @@ μου αν η sdikrNet δίνει 1:100 ή 1:2! Εγώ θέλω να μπορώ να απολαμβάνω την υπηρεσία την οποία πληρώνω μέσα σε κάποια φυσιολογικά (στατιστικά) όρια.
Και ξέρεις ότι δεν είμαι torrentάκιας (πολύ  :Razz: ). Όμως όταν θέλω να κατεβάσω από τον FTP εκείνο το γαϊδούρι των 50ΜΒ που μουστείλανε, ε δε θέλω να κατεβάζω με 10KB/s επειδή ο πάροχός μου (και όλοι σχεδόν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι + τον ΟΤΕ) έχει απαράδεκτο επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης/ποιότητας!

----------


## anon

Και στην ΔΕΗ υπάρχει ένα ratio. Μόνο που επειδή είναι μεγάλο το στατιστικό δείγμα, υπάρχει η σχετική εξομάλυνση. Τους χαλάει αυτό τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, γιατί οι περισσότεροι γίνονται heavy users, λόγω κλιματιστικών, και βλέπουμε τι γίνεται... Κάθε σπίτι πχ, με απλό μονοφασικό έχει δυνατότητα ισχύος μέχρι 4KW περίπου (ίσως ναναι και παραπάνω).

Αρα απλά, με δεδομένο ότι η συνολική ισχύς της ΔΕΗ υπολογίζεται στα 11,000 MW, ότι εαν υποθέσουμε ότι ειναι μόνο το 1/3 για οικιακή χρήση, που δεν είναι, είναι πολύ λιγότερο, τότε έχουμε δυνατότητα τροφοδότησης μόνο 916,000 κατοικιων. Σίγουρα στην Ελλάδα των 11 εκατομυρίων έχουμε περισσότερα σπίτια... 

Οσο για την μεταβολή του ratio κατα την προσφορά μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων, το είχα πει και παλιότερα, ότι θαναι η πιο εύκολη λύση για τους παρόχους, αλλά μια απο τα ίδια για τους καταναλωτές. Και ναί, και μένα με εξοργίζει, να πληρώνω για χιλιάρα, να την χρησιμοποιώ ούτε 20 ώρες τον μήνα, και για να κατεβάσω ένα  email να σέρνεται με ρυθμό dialup ή και χειρότερα. Ομως θάθελες πακέτο, όπου η χιλιάρα να κάνει πχ 80 ευρώ; Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοβάλαμε ADSL, μόλις είχε ΄βγεί, και είχαμε χιλιάρα με πάνω απο 250 ευρώ το μήνα. Επαιζε σαν μισθωμένη. Με τις μειώσεις τιμών, διπλασιασμούς, ναι μεν έγινε πιο προσιτή στο ευρύ κοινό, αλλά πλέον είμαστε στην φάση, ADSL δώστα όλα.... 

ΥΓ. Δεν ειναι γαιδούρι πλέον τα 50MB. Αλλά πχ εαν θες να κατεβάσεις το DVD ISO Centos5, επειδή δεν τόχεις πρόχειρο με άλλο τρόπο, γιατί να πρέπει να περιμένεις μια μέρα και βάλε;

----------


## yiapap

> ΥΓ. Δεν ειναι γαιδούρι πλέον τα 50MB. Αλλά πχ εαν θες να κατεβάσεις το DVD ISO Centos5, επειδή δεν τόχεις πρόχειρο με άλλο τρόπο, γιατί να πρέπει να περιμένεις μια μέρα και βάλε;


Όταν πρέπει να το κατεβάσεις, να κάνεις αλλαγές, να το ανεβάσεις, να περιμένεις τις αλλαγές του άλλου και να το ξανακάνεις... ΕΙΝΑΙ τεράστιο!
Όσο για το CentOS... το έγραψα σε DVD  :Razz:

----------


## andreasp

> Μπορει να ειναι για backup σε κάποια απομακρυσμένα καταστήματα οταν π.χ. πέφτει το hcom.
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να παιζει η οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα σε ανοιχτό δίκτυο οπως το Internet, μονιμα συνδεδεμένη.


 
Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά οτι και τα καταστήματα της Αγροτικης Τράπεζας , έχουν adsl για σερφάρισμα.
Καμια σχέση φυσικά με το online.
Μια adsl , Που κατα βάση βρίσκετε στο pc του Διευθυντη και κατεβάζει 1mbyte την ημέρα.

----------


## yiapap

> Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά οτι και τα καταστήματα της Αγροτικης Τράπεζας , έχουν adsl για σερφάρισμα.
> Καμια σχέση φυσικά με το online.
> Μια adsl , Που κατα βάση βρίσκετε στο pc του Διευθυντη και κατεβάζει 1mbyte την ημέρα.


Άρα δεν ισχύει το "έχουν"... *έχει* ο συγκεκριμένος διευθυντής. Αν στο PC του έχει τις online εφαρμογές τότε ακόμη κι αν βγαίνει για σερφάρισμα βγαίνει από proxy με κομμένα τα πάντα (π.χ. p2p)

<edit>
1ΜΒ... την ημέρα;;;  :Shocked:   Πω, πω... Ξεσκίζεται μιλάμε!!!
Anoooooon... Σου βρήκα ποιός μας τρώει το bandwidth!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

ναι ρε τον π...στη, θα τον καταδώσω στον εσωτερικό τους έλεγχο, να τον κάνουν με τα κρεμμυδάκια  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Aγροτική είπες;;; Αυτή δεν ειναι κρατικοδίαιτη; Εχχμμμμμ, αρα μιλάμε για ΔΥ. Δεν μπορούμε να του κάνουμε τίποτα.. Θα μας τρώει κάθε μέρα το bw ο άτιμος  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ειναι μονο το δημοσιο φιλε μου που το κ*****ει και καθεται και σερφαρει και κανει οτι γουσταρει στο διαδικτυο το κανουν και ιδιωτικοι μην ανησυχεις δεν δουλευουν ολοι σαν εσενα η εμενα η τον οποιοδηποτε υπαρχουν και αυτοι που κανουν οτι δουλευουν.

τωρα αν ειναι 1Mbit η περισσοτερα δεν ξερω προσωπικα στην περιοχη μου παιζει και απο ιδιωτικες και απο δημοσιες το σερφαρισμα/κατεβασμα αρχειων μεσω web γιατι εγω δεν ειπα για p2p σαφως και ειναι κλειστα αυτα αλλα το σερφαρισμα/κατεβασμα (απο εμπειρια στον χωρο εργασιας δουλευει μια χαρα)

----------


## SfH

> Πρόσεξε ότι αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν αυτοματισμένα. Δεν χρειάζεται να πάει τεχνικός στον κάθε τερματικό εξοπλισμό του παρόχου.


Και η αγορά παραπάνω bandwidth, οποτε χρειάζεται, αυτόματη θα είναι ?  :Razz: 




> Για να σου το εξηγήσω καλύτερα στο ADSL: Σήμερα πράγματι λόγω της χαμηλής διείσδυσης έχουμε υπερβολικό ποσοστό από heavy users. Έτσι λοιπόν οι πάροχοι έχουν επιλέξει ένα ratio 1:25 (π.χ.) και αυτό το ratio οδηγεί σε ένα επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης X (ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας).
> Αυτό το Χ υποστηρίζω ότι είναι χαμηλότερο των προσδοκιών πολλών και θα έπρεπε να είναι υψηλότερο. Άρα θα έπρεπε το ratio να είναι (πάλι π.χ.) 1:15
> Αύριο που η διείσδυση θα πάει στο 50% είναι λογικό ότι με το ίδιο 1:25 το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης θα είναι 2*X. Καλό, καλύτερο, πολύ καλό!
> Όμως τότε τι θα κάνουν οι πάροχοι; Μα απλά με τις σημερινές λογικές θα μειώσουν τον λόγο από 1:25 σε 1:50 και θα είμαστε στα ίδια!


Τώρα με έκανες να σκεφτώ το άλλο θέμα. Τον παλιό καλο καιρό που υπήρχαν 3 πακέτα οτε μονο, το κάθε πακέτο είχε δικό του contention ratio και δικό του bandiwdth, ανεξάρτητο των άλλων, από το dslam προς το bras. Δε θέλω να αναφερθώ σε νούμερα, αλλα ήταν από καλά έως παρα πολύ καλά. Όταν έγινε ο διπλασιασμός , άκουσα φήμες ότι τα νούμερα αυτά ανέβηκαν αρκετά (αλλα αυτή τη φορα δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω ακριβείς αριθμούς). Με την είσοδο των νέων πακέτων...ούτε καν άκουσα τίποτα. Δε γνωρίζω αν στα νέα dslam (που προσφέρουν έως 8) ακολουθούν την ίδια πολιτική η έχουν μια ενοποιημένη πίτα για όλες τις classes.

Όπως και να χει, η διαφοροποίηση των classes ανά ταχύτητα βοήθαγε κάπως την κατάσταση καθώς, συνήθως, δεν υπήρχε ish κατανομή των heavy users και, φυσικά, υπήρχαν διαφορετικά contention ratio στην κάθε μια. Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, κατά ποσο το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί έχουν 1 ταχύτητα, επηρεάζει αρνητικά την όλη κατάσταση.

----------


## maik

> Όμως τότε τι θα κάνουν οι πάροχοι; Μα απλά με τις σημερινές λογικές θα μειώσουν τον λόγο από 1:25 σε 1:50 και θα είμαστε στα ίδια!


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  Οταν ανεβαινει ο λογος αυτο που γινεται ουσιαστικα ειναι να δινεται περισσοτερο ευρος . Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μειωθει αυτο οταν πια θα εχει εγκατασταθει ή αν θελεις θα οριστει για αυτο τον λογο. Να κοψουν ευρος να το κανουν τι;. :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Οταν ανεβαινει ο λογος αυτο που γινεται ουσιαστικα ειναι να δινεται περισσοτερο ευρος . Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μειωθει αυτο οταν πια θα εχει εγκατασταθει ή αν θελεις θα οριστει για αυτο τον λογο. Να κοψουν ευρος να το κανουν τι;.


Ναι βρε προφανώς. Απλά δεν θα αγοράζουν νέο εύρος και θα αφήνουν τον λόγο να μικραίνει... 1:20... 1:25... 1:30... 1:οο
έως ότου συνεχίσουν να προσφέρουν το σημερινό, ΚΑΚΟ, επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης!

----------


## yiapap

> Τώρα με έκανες να σκεφτώ το άλλο θέμα. Τον παλιό καλο καιρό που υπήρχαν 3 πακέτα οτε μονο, το κάθε πακέτο είχε δικό του contention ratio και δικό του bandiwdth, ανεξάρτητο των άλλων, από το dslam προς το bras. Δε θέλω να αναφερθώ σε νούμερα, αλλα ήταν από καλά έως παρα πολύ καλά. Όταν έγινε ο διπλασιασμός , άκουσα φήμες ότι τα νούμερα αυτά ανέβηκαν αρκετά (αλλα αυτή τη φορα δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω ακριβείς αριθμούς). Με την είσοδο των νέων πακέτων...ούτε καν άκουσα τίποτα. Δε γνωρίζω αν στα νέα dslam (που προσφέρουν έως 8) ακολουθούν την ίδια πολιτική η έχουν μια ενοποιημένη πίτα για όλες τις classes.
> 
> Όπως και να χει, η διαφοροποίηση των classes ανά ταχύτητα βοήθαγε κάπως την κατάσταση καθώς, συνήθως, δεν υπήρχε ish κατανομή των heavy users και, φυσικά, υπήρχαν διαφορετικά contention ratio στην κάθε μια. Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, κατά ποσο το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί έχουν 1 ταχύτητα, επηρεάζει αρνητικά την όλη κατάσταση.


Το παλιό καλό (ε ΟΧΙ και καλό!!!   :Mr. Green:  ) καιρό πραγματικά ήταν έτσι. Όχι όμως επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΕ να έχει διαφορετικό ratio αλλά επειδή η τιμή της 1024 ήταν σε απαγορευτικά για τους περισσότερους επίπεδα. Οπότε ο κόσμος συνωστιζόταν στις παραλίες της 384 και οι άλλες κλάσεις απολάμβαναν το σωστό εύρος.

Όμως, όσο πέφτανε οι τιμές τόσο οι κλάσεις γεμίζανε και τα προβλήματα αυξάνονταν στο σημείο που φτάσαμε εκτός από πρόβλημα έυρους να έχουμε και πρόβλημα διαχείρισης του ρυθμού μεταγωγής των πακέτων (pps)!!!
Αυτά αργά, μα πολύ αργά διορθώθηκαν και έτσι φτάσαμε στον διπλασιασμό. Όπου έχουμε ξανά μια από τα ίδια (εκτός του πακετοπροβλήματος). Ονομαστικές-θεωρητικές ταχύτητες!

Και ναι, βεβαίως και στους εναλλακτικούς είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Όταν κάποιος προσφέρει π.χ. 24Mbps και εφόσον η γραμμή σου το επιτρέπει, ε πρέπει να πιάνεις τα 24Mbps τουλάχιστον στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα της ημέρας! Όχι μόνο κάθε Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα και Δεκαπεντάυγουστο που αδειάζει η πόλη!!! :Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το παλιό καλό (ε ΟΧΙ και καλό!!!  ) καιρό πραγματικά ήταν έτσι. Όχι όμως επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΕ να έχει διαφορετικό ratio αλλά επειδή η τιμή της 1024 ήταν σε απαγορευτικά για τους περισσότερους επίπεδα. Οπότε ο κόσμος συνωστιζόταν στις παραλίες της 384 και οι άλλες κλάσεις απολάμβαναν το σωστό εύρος.
> 
> Όμως, όσο πέφτανε οι τιμές τόσο οι κλάσεις γεμίζανε και τα προβλήματα αυξάνονταν στο σημείο που φτάσαμε εκτός από πρόβλημα έυρους να έχουμε και πρόβλημα διαχείρισης του ρυθμού μεταγωγής των πακέτων (pps)!!!
> Αυτά αργά, μα πολύ αργά διορθώθηκαν και έτσι φτάσαμε στον διπλασιασμό. Όπου έχουμε ξανά μια από τα ίδια (εκτός του πακετοπροβλήματος). Ονομαστικές-θεωρητικές ταχύτητες!
> 
> Και ναι, βεβαίως και στους εναλλακτικούς είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Όταν κάποιος προσφέρεις π.χ. 24Mbps και εφόσον η γραμμή σου το επιτρέπει, ε πρέπει να πιάνεις τα 24Mbps τουλάχιστον στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα της ημέρας! Όχι μόνο κάθε Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα και Δεκαπεντάυγουστο που αδειάζει η πόλη!!!


συμφωνω απολυτα σε αυτα που λες μιας και δοκιμασα ολες τις συνδεσεις του ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ετσι ειναι οταν ειχα την 384 ηταν χαλια (λες και ημουν φτηνος) ενω στην 512 και στα 1024 ηταν διαφορετικα τωρα βεβαια που οι τιμες εχουν πεσει ειναι χαλια τα πραγματα και πιστευω οτι αν δεν φτιαχτει η υποδομη των δικτυων θα γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα.

----------


## giorgosts

Δοκιμάστε και το plugin *ono* για τον Αζούρεο, που μετράει τα pings, και σε ένα torrent με πολλούς peers συνδέεται με αυτούς που είναι πιό κοντά, για εξοικονόμηση bandwidth, καλύτερα pings για πιό γρήγορο σερφάρισμα, και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες downloading

----------


## panosid

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html



Ρε c φίλε ότι πληρώνεις το ξεσκίζεις , του ρουφάς το αίμα .
Ολη μέρα το βάζω και κατεβάζει . 
Να βάλει καπ ο Οτε , γιατί ? ( για να σου ανέβει η ταχύτητα μήπως ) 
Σέ καταλαβαίνω ,  και εσύ όλη μέρα είσαι στο net limiter  για να τεστάρεις την ταχύτητα

----------


## Zer0c00L

το θεμα το εχουμε καλυψει οι τορρεντακηδες και λοιπα κατεβαστηρια (και εγω εδω ανηκω το πληρωνω το ξεζουμιζω απλα πραγματα τι κανει ο διπλα μου δεν με ενδιαφερει αλλα η παρτη μου)λενε τα δικα τους οι αλλοι τα δικα τους ο ΟΤΕ και οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ εχουν τον λογο τι θα κανουν

----------


## sakistsalikis

Να βαλουν ογκοχρεωση να δω τι θα κανουν οι "παιχνιδιαριδες" μετα που το adsl θα παει 50+ ευρω. Γιατι με ογκοχρεωση ξερω παρα πολλους που θα φυγουν, ενας απο αυτους κι εγω. Αν φυγουμε οι μισοι χρηστες του internet για να μπορουν οι αλλοι μισοι να παιζουν παιχνιδια ή να κατεβαζουν πιο γρηγορα τοτε το adsl θα αποκτησει διπλασια τιμη και μετα θα φυγουν και αλλοι συνεπως θα ανεβει κι αλλο η τιμη. Το γεγονος οτι μπορουμε ολοι να εχουμε adsl ειναι αποτελεσμα της μεγαλης εξαπλωσης του. Για μενα σκοπος ειναι η συνεχομενη μειωση των τιμων που θα συμβει μεσα απο την αυξηση των χρηστων.  Οποιος θελει ογκοχρεωση δινει ο ΟΤΕ δωρεαν connx trial για 2 μηνες, να παει να το παρει για να μην πληρωνει κιολας.

Πληρωνω μια υπηρεσια, αν δε μου κανει τη σταματαω. Δε τα βαζω με το διπλανο. Τα βαζω με αυτον που πληρωνω για να μου παρεχει την υπηρεσια. Οτι κακο κανει ο downloader στον gamer, το ιδιο κανει ο gamer στον downloader. Αν οι gamers θελουν να επιβαλουν δικους τους κανονες και να διωξουν ολους τους αλλους απο το διαδυκτιο ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να σκεφτουν να φτιαξουν ενα δικο τους δυκτιο για να παιζουν. Δυστυχως δε μπορω να καταλαβω τη λογικη "βγειτε ολοι απ το internet, τωρα παιζει παιχνιδι ο Μητσαρας". Στο δρομο "Καντε ολοι στην ακρη, περναει ο Μητσαρας" κτλ. Εκτος κι αν ο Μητσαρας θελει να πληρωνει και τη δικη μου συνδεση οποτε του την παραχωρω και δεν ξανακατεβαζω.
Παρεπιπτοντως σε καποια χωρα εχουν γινει κεντρα αποτοξινωσης απο το διαδικτυο, τα παιχνιδια και τους υπολογιστες με ειδικους ψυχολογους.

Εγω το τελευταιο τριμηνο εχω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα με το voip και ελπιζω συντομα ο ΟΤΕ να κανει κατι συντομα γιατι το δικτυο αντι να αναβαθμιζεται, υποβαθμιζεται.

----------


## sdikr

> Να βαλουν ογκοχρεωση να δω τι θα κανουν οι "παιχνιδιαριδες" μετα που το adsl θα παει 50+ ευρω. Γιατι με ογκοχρεωση ξερω παρα πολλους που θα φυγουν, ενας απο αυτους κι εγω. Αν φυγουμε οι μισοι χρηστες του internet για να μπορουν οι αλλοι μισοι να παιζουν παιχνιδια ή να κατεβαζουν πιο γρηγορα τοτε το adsl θα αποκτησει διπλασια τιμη και μετα θα φυγουν και αλλοι συνεπως θα ανεβει κι αλλο η τιμη. Το γεγονος οτι μπορουμε ολοι να εχουμε adsl ειναι αποτελεσμα της μεγαλης εξαπλωσης του. Για μενα σκοπος ειναι η συνεχομενη μειωση των τιμων που θα συμβει μεσα απο την αυξηση των χρηστων.  Οποιος θελει ογκοχρεωση δινει ο ΟΤΕ δωρεαν connx trial για 2 μηνες, να παει να το παρει για να μην πληρωνει κιολας.
> 
> Πληρωνω μια υπηρεσια, αν δε μου κανει τη σταματαω. Δε τα βαζω με το διπλανο. Τα βαζω με αυτον που πληρωνω για να μου παρεχει την υπηρεσια. Οτι κακο κανει ο downloader στον gamer, το ιδιο κανει ο gamer στον downloader. Αν οι gamers θελουν να επιβαλουν δικους τους κανονες και να διωξουν ολους τους αλλους απο το διαδυκτιο ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να σκεφτουν να φτιαξουν ενα δικο τους δυκτιο για να παιζουν. Δυστυχως δε μπορω να καταλαβω τη λογικη "βγειτε ολοι απ το internet, τωρα παιζει παιχνιδι ο Μητσαρας". Ο "Μητσαρας" αν θελει να παιξει καπου που δε θα υπαρχει αλλος ανθρωπος τοτε να παει στο φεγγαρι γιατι δυστυχως γι' αυτον στην γη παντα θα συνανταει κι αλλους ανθρωπους εκει που παιζει.
> Παρεπιπτοντως σε καποια χωρα εχουν γινει κεντρα αποτοξινωσης απο το διαδικτυο, τα παιχνιδια και τους υπολογιστες με ειδικους ψυχολογους.
> 
> Εγω το τελευταιο τριμηνο εχω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα με το voip και ελπιζω συντομα ο ΟΤΕ να κανει κατι συντομα γιατι το δικτυο αντι να αναβαθμιζεται, υποβαθμιζεται.


Και όμως δεν θα πάει 50 και σίγουρα δεν θα το σταματήσεις,  βλέπεις δεν υπάρχει κάτι εναλλακτικο

(μου αρέσει που μιλάς για κέντρα αποτοξίνωσης και λές οτι αν σου βάλουν όριο θα το κόψεις )

----------


## Sakoulas

Ωραια. Δηλαδη ο καθενας για την παρτη του. Πολυ ωραια. Και υστερα φωναζουμε για τις υπηρεσιες που μας παρεχουν. Πολυ πολυ ωραια. Δυο χρονια πριν αυτες τις ταχυτητες τις βλεπαμε στον υπνο μας, τωρα δεν μας κανουν, αρα ας παραπονιομαστε. Εμ βεβαια, αυτος ειναι ο Ελληνας. Πρωτος στα πανηγυρια, τελευταιος στην υπομονη...
Ο downloader, ο gamer, ογκοχρεωση, εμεις να ειμαστε καλα... Τα σωστα και τα δικαια...
Πολυ πολυ πολυ ωραια...

----------


## anon

Πρώτα απο όλα για τι ογκοχρέωση μιλάμε. Εαν μιλάγε για τα γελοία πακέτα των 1,3 και 5 GB σίγουρα ειναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Στην σημερινή όμως κατάσταση ένας όγκος των 20GB καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των 99% των χρηστών που δεν έχουν συνέχεια ανοιχτά μουλάρια, γαιδούρια και τόρρεντς. Μπορεί μετά απο δύο χρόνια, αυτό να απαιτείται να ειναι στα 50GB. Πάντως με 20GB καλύπτεσε απόλυτα σήμερα.

Στην θέση ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι gamers κλπ κλπ κλπ, δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Προς στιγμή το διαδίκτυο είναι λίγο φαρ ουέστ. Σήμερα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των χρηστών το χρησιμοποιούν για downloading, και πιθανοτατα το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και στο μέλλον ίσως, γιαυτό και δεν υπάρχει μέριμνα για gamers και λοιπούς. Εαν οι χρήστες πρωτοκόλλων πραγματικού χρόνου ειναι πλέον αρκετοί, ή και περισσότεροι απο τους downloaders, τότε θα δούμε μια τελείως διαφορετική πολιτική. Οι εταιρίες φροντίζουν την κύρια μάζα των πελατών τους, και προς στιγμή, δυστυχώς, δεν ανήκουν σε αυτή οι χρήστες πρωτοκόλλων πραγματικού χρόνου

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		το ζητημα για μενα ειναι να περιοριστει με καποιον τροπο η παρανομη χρηση (να μπορω να κατεβαζω για παραδειγμα οσες διανομες λινουξ, ελευθερα παιχνιδια και πληρωμενα ή ελευθερα multimedia θελω αλλα στα παρανομα διακινουμενα αρχεια να υπαρξει μαχαιρι)

----------


## anon

Η παράνομη διακίνηση - πειρατια, ειναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να εξαληφθεί, και τα μέτρα που προσπαθούν να βάλουν ειναι γελοία. Το μόνο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο, ειναι αυτό της Γαλλίας, όπως υπάρχει ο φόρος στα διάφορα μέσα (cd, χαρτί κλπ), έτσι να μπεί ένα μικρό ποσό που να δίδεται για τα δικαιώματα, και να είναι πλέον όλα ελεύθερα. Ο κάθε παραγωγός κάποιας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας θα παίρνει ανάλογα με το πόσο διάσημα ειναι τα δημιουργήματα του και αναλογα ποσά. Βέβαια αυτό έρχεται σε ευθεία ρήξη με το υπάρχον καθεστως των εταιριών δίσκων.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Η παράνομη διακίνηση - πειρατια, ειναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να εξαληφθεί, και τα μέτρα που προσπαθούν να βάλουν ειναι γελοία.


(δυστυχως), μαλλον εχεις δικιο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η παράνομη διακίνηση - πειρατια, ειναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να εξαληφθεί, και τα μέτρα που προσπαθούν να βάλουν ειναι γελοία. Το μόνο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο, ειναι αυτό της Γαλλίας, όπως υπάρχει ο φόρος στα διάφορα μέσα (cd, χαρτί κλπ), έτσι να μπεί ένα μικρό ποσό που να δίδεται για τα δικαιώματα, και να είναι πλέον όλα ελεύθερα. Ο κάθε παραγωγός κάποιας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας θα παίρνει ανάλογα με το πόσο διάσημα ειναι τα δημιουργήματα του και αναλογα ποσά. Βέβαια αυτό έρχεται σε ευθεία ρήξη με το υπάρχον καθεστως των εταιριών δίσκων.


σε τσακωσα αδιαβαστο αυτο υπαρχει ηδη φιλε μου αν πας να αγορασεις π.χ απο το πλαισιο κενα δισκακια cd/dvd πληρωνεις μεσα στο ποσο ενα αντιτιμο για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ανεξαρτητα τι εσυ θα γραψεις σε αυτα.

αν εχεις παρει προσφατα κοιταξε τι σε χρεωνει το γραφει καθαρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το ζητημα για μενα ειναι να περιοριστει με καποιον τροπο η παρανομη χρηση (να μπορω να κατεβαζω για παραδειγμα οσες διανομες λινουξ, ελευθερα παιχνιδια και πληρωμενα ή ελευθερα multimedia θελω αλλα στα παρανομα διακινουμενα αρχεια να υπαρξει μαχαιρι)




Off Topic


		αυτο το θες εσυ ομως φιλε μου διοτι στο διαδικτυο επικρατει αλλη αποψη για αυτο και ανθιζουν ολα αυτα τα "περιεργα" sites αλλα σκεψου το ποιος εχει δικιο και ποιος αδικο σε αυτο οταν εισαι π.χ μισθωτος και με τις τιμες που υπαρχουν σημερα πρεπει να δωσεις κοντα στα 2 μηνιατικα για να παρεις Η/Υ με λειτουργικο και το office που ειναι τα ακρως απαραιτητα η οικογενεια μετα τι θα φαει?.
πολλα φταινε στο θεμα "πειρατεια"

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πρώτα απο όλα για τι ογκοχρέωση μιλάμε. Εαν μιλάγε για τα γελοία πακέτα των 1,3 και 5 GB σίγουρα ειναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Στην σημερινή όμως κατάσταση ένας όγκος των 20GB καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των 99% των χρηστών που δεν έχουν συνέχεια ανοιχτά μουλάρια, γαιδούρια και τόρρεντς. Μπορεί μετά απο δύο χρόνια, αυτό να απαιτείται να ειναι στα 50GB. Πάντως με 20GB καλύπτεσε απόλυτα σήμερα.
> 
> Στην θέση ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι gamers κλπ κλπ κλπ, δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Προς στιγμή το διαδίκτυο είναι λίγο φαρ ουέστ. Σήμερα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των χρηστών το χρησιμοποιούν για downloading, και πιθανοτατα το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και στο μέλλον ίσως, γιαυτό και δεν υπάρχει μέριμνα για gamers και λοιπούς. Εαν οι χρήστες πρωτοκόλλων πραγματικού χρόνου ειναι πλέον αρκετοί, ή και περισσότεροι απο τους downloaders, τότε θα δούμε μια τελείως διαφορετική πολιτική. Οι εταιρίες φροντίζουν την κύρια μάζα των πελατών τους, και προς στιγμή, δυστυχώς, δεν ανήκουν σε αυτή οι χρήστες πρωτοκόλλων πραγματικού χρόνου


ακριβως οπως τα λες αν βγαλουν λογικα πακετα χρεωσης αναλογα με την χρηση του καθενα μας δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει προβλημα π.χ εγω δεν θελω οριο θα πληρωσω για αυτο αλλος μπορει να ικανοποιηθει με τα 20GB η τα 50GB αλλα γενικα να βαλουν λογικα πακετα αναλογως την χρηση να υπαρχει και το αντιστοιχο πακετο χρεωσης.

----------


## anon

> σε τσακωσα αδιαβαστο αυτο υπαρχει ηδη φιλε μου αν πας να αγορασεις π.χ απο το πλαισιο κενα δισκακια cd/dvd πληρωνεις μεσα στο ποσο ενα αντιτιμο για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ανεξαρτητα τι εσυ θα γραψεις σε αυτα.
> 
> αν εχεις παρει προσφατα κοιταξε τι σε χρεωνει το γραφει καθαρα.


 
To ξέρω ήδη αυτό φίλε μου. Μιλώ παίρνοντας σαν παράδειγμα αυτό, μπορεί πχ να βάλουν ένα μικρό ποσό έξτρα στην παροχή ιντερνετ, και να τα αφήσουν όλα ελεύθερα, και να μας αφήσουν ήσυχους. Το πως θα τα μοιράσουν μετά αυτά τα λεφτά, είναι δικό τους θέμα (εταιριών, καλλιτεχνών κλπ). Στην Γαλλία πήγε να εφαρμοστεί αυτό το σενάριο, δηλαδή να μην θεωρείται τίποτα πλέον πειρατία, όπως το περιέγραψα πιο πάνω, για το διαδίκτυο και τα p2p.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> To ξέρω ήδη αυτό φίλε μου. Μιλώ παίρνοντας σαν παράδειγμα αυτό, μπορεί πχ να βάλουν ένα μικρό ποσό έξτρα στην παροχή ιντερνετ, και να τα αφήσουν όλα ελεύθερα, και να μας αφήσουν ήσυχους. Το πως θα τα μοιράσουν μετά αυτά τα λεφτά, είναι δικό τους θέμα (εταιριών, καλλιτεχνών κλπ). Στην Γαλλία πήγε να εφαρμοστεί αυτό το σενάριο, δηλαδή να μην θεωρείται τίποτα πλέον πειρατία, όπως το περιέγραψα πιο πάνω, για το διαδίκτυο και τα p2p.


α τωρα καταλαβα (σορρυ αλλα με τοσα εδω στο κεφαλι μου και παρασκευη σημερα) ναι συμφωνω και πιστευω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο για να ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι μαζι με την συνδρομη στο ιντερνετ να πληρωνεις και ενα ποσο για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα.

το βρισκω απολυτα σωστο και δικαιο κατα την αποψη ενος που χρησιμοποιει την συνδεση του για να κατεβαζει η να παιζει παιχνιδια στο διαδικτυο.

----------


## viron

Τα καλοκαίρια κυρίως έχουμε εμπειρία από την κατανάλωση υπερβολικού ρεύματος.
Γϊνονται εκκλήσεις για περιορισμό της κατανάλωσης σε ώρες αιχμής για να αποφευχθεί το blackout.
Ποιοί ανταποκρίνονται? Ελάχιστοι!!! Και μάλιστα αυτοί που αναίγουν ταυτόχρονα τα 2-3 κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους είναι αυτοί που πρώτοι θα βρίζουν και θα διαμαρτύρονται όταν το blackout συμβεί.

Ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ του μπλοκαρίσματος όλων των υπηρεσιών τύπου e-mule,torrent κλπ.
Eίναι κοινό μυστικό ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αρχείων που ανταλλάσονται εκεί είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα ταινιών-μουσικής ή λογισμικού.

Γιατί θα πρέπει να διευκολύνεται ο χρήστης που επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ταινίες και σίριαλ σε λίγες ώρες? Για να μπλοκάρει όλους τους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ και απόλυτα θεμιτές χρήσεις?

Μακάρι ΟΛΟΙ οι πάροχοι να ενεργοποιήσουν υπηρεσιες μπλοκαρίσματος τέτοιων δραστηριοτήτων.(οι απαντήσεις που πιθανά θα αναφέρονται σε λογοκρισία και ελευθερίες έκφρασης, ας σκεφτουν πρώτα την αντίστοιχη δραστηριότητα παράνομης εκτυπωσης και διανομής αντιγράφων βιβλίων. Η παρανομία δεν καλύπτεται από κανένεα δικαίωμα και ελευθερία).


Βύρων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα καλοκαίρια κυρίως έχουμε εμπειρία από την κατανάλωση υπερβολικού ρεύματος.
> Γϊνονται εκκλήσεις για περιορισμό της κατανάλωσης σε ώρες αιχμής για να αποφευχθεί το blackout.
> Ποιοί ανταποκρίνονται? Ελάχιστοι!!! Και μάλιστα αυτοί που αναίγουν ταυτόχρονα τα 2-3 κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους είναι αυτοί που πρώτοι θα βρίζουν και θα διαμαρτύρονται όταν το blackout συμβεί.
> 
> Ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ του μπλοκαρίσματος όλων των υπηρεσιών τύπου e-mule,torrent κλπ.
> Eίναι κοινό μυστικό ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αρχείων που ανταλλάσονται εκεί είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα ταινιών-μουσικής ή λογισμικού.
> 
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να διευκολύνεται ο χρήστης που επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ταινίες και σίριαλ σε λίγες ώρες? Για να μπλοκάρει όλους τους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ και απόλυτα θεμιτές χρήσεις?
> 
> ...


καταρχην διαφωνω μαζι σου για ενα και απλο λογο ειναι προσωπικο δικαιωμα μου να κανω οτι γουσταρω την συνδεση μου αφου την πληρωνω δεν μπορεις να με περιορισεις στην χρηση της υπηρεσιας που πληρωνω για να μου την προσφερεις.

επισης να σου θυμισω οτι το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" υπαρχει γιατι πουλαει λογω αυτων που κρινεις εσυ ως παρανομα δηλαδη τα κατεβαστηρια αν μεινει εκτος αυτο τοτε θα εισαι εσυ και ο κουκος που θα εχει "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" φιλε μου εμεις ολοι με τα κατεβαστηρια θα παμε αλλου να συνεχισουμε αυτο που μας αρεσει να κανουμε ενω εσυ και ο κουκος θα μεινετε στο "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" και θα το χρυσοπληρωσετε φυσικα.

αν κατσεις να διαβασεις προσεκτικα ολο το θεμα θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν λυσεις τωρα γιατι δεν εφαρμοζονται ειναι αλλου ερωτημα.

επισης να σου θυμισω οτι ειναι δικαιωμα μου να μπορω να εχω εναν υπολογιστη με το λογισμικο ικανο να σταθει για την εργασια μου αυτη την στιγμη αν παιρνεις μισθο 700 ευρω θες 2 φορες αυτο το ποσο για να αγορασεις υπολογιστη με τα windows και τα office που ειναι απαραιτητα για την πιο απλη εργασια αυτα τα χρηματα μου τα δινεις εσυ η οι παροχοι η οι εταιρειες αν μου κοψετε το ιντερνετ ε μην λεμε και οτι θελουμε.

γιατι οπως σου αναφερα φιλε μου τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα που μετρανε δες τι χρηση κανουν αυτοι που κατεβαζουν η παιζουν παιχνιδια στο διαδικτυο και ποσοι ειναι αυτοι (τα ιντερνετ καφε ειναι γεματα και πολλα)
και δες και ποσοι ειναι σαν εσενα.(μην το παρεις προσωπικα απλα αναφερομαι σε εσενα ως παραδειγμα της αλλης πλευρας του διαδικτυου).

----------


## pbarbalias

> Τα καλοκαίρια κυρίως έχουμε εμπειρία από την κατανάλωση υπερβολικού ρεύματος.
> Γϊνονται εκκλήσεις για περιορισμό της κατανάλωσης σε ώρες αιχμής για να αποφευχθεί το blackout.
> Ποιοί ανταποκρίνονται? Ελάχιστοι!!! Και μάλιστα αυτοί που αναίγουν ταυτόχρονα τα 2-3 κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους είναι αυτοί που πρώτοι θα βρίζουν και θα διαμαρτύρονται όταν το blackout συμβεί.
> 
> Ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ του μπλοκαρίσματος όλων των υπηρεσιών τύπου e-mule,torrent κλπ.
> Eίναι κοινό μυστικό ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αρχείων που ανταλλάσονται εκεί είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα ταινιών-μουσικής ή λογισμικού.
> 
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να διευκολύνεται ο χρήστης που επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ταινίες και σίριαλ σε λίγες ώρες? Για να μπλοκάρει όλους τους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ και απόλυτα θεμιτές χρήσεις?
> 
> ...


Χαλάρωσε φιλαράκι.. Εσύ δεν έχεις κατεβάσει ποτέ τίποτα?
Τα πληρώνεις όλα?
Και σου αρέσει μήπως? Ένα μουσικό cd 20 ευρώ και ένα παιχνίδι για τον υπολογιστή 50?
Οι υπάλληλοι που παίρνουν 600 ευρώ τον μήνα και δίνουν 300 για ενοίκιο και 300 για λογαριασμούς τι θα κάνουν? Αναλογίσου λίγο με πόσα χρήματα ζει ο κόσμος γύρω σου.

Αν κάτι αξίζει θα το αγοράσεις. Αν όχι..

Επιπλέον, για τις βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις περί μπλοκαρίσματος, ακόμα να μάθεις?
ΟΤΙ και αν σκεφτούν, ΠΑΝΤΑ υπάρχει τρόπος να το παρακάμψεις.
Και μην ακούω αηδίες περί αποκωδικοποίησης των πακέτων και παρακολούθηση των downloads. Ένα είναι το Ιντερνετ και το χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι. Οι ιδιωτικές και δημόσιες υπηρεσίες θα επέτρεπαν στην οποιαδήποτε αρχή την παρακολούθηση των μεταφερόμενων αρχείων?

Έλεος..

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου το σκεφτηκες μπορει ο συγκεκριμενος φιλος με αυτες τις ιδεες να μην παιρνει 400-700 ευρω μισθο αλλα να βγαζει 1000-3000 ευρω και εγω αν επαιρνα τοσα χρηματα θα τα ειχα ολα αυθεντικα (που τα εχω λογω εργασιας)

απλα ο φιλος δεν σκεφτηκε οτι οποιος εφαρμοσει τετοια μετρα απλα θα χασει αρκετους πελατες τα παραδειγματα ειναι γραπτα και υπαρχουν στο παρων φορουμ.

εχει δει κανεις στο διαδικτυο να κλεινουν σελιδες διακινησης παρανομου υλικου και την επομενη να μην ειναι ανοικτες και παλι αλλου?

εχει δει κανεις ποσα καταστηματα πουλανε παρανομο υλικο στην χωρα μας εχει κλεισει κανεις απο αυτους και εγω δεν το ξερω?

εχεις παει ποτε φιλε μου σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες η σε εταιρειες η σε σχολες η σε ιντερνετ καφε να δεις τι γινεται εδω υπαρχουν ασυρματα δικτυα σε ολα αυτα που λεμε που μοιραζουν ανετα παρανομο λογισμικο και κατεβαζουν με ταχυτητες που ουτε στο ονειρο μας τις εχουμε δει εμεις.

εχεις την εντυπωση αυτοι που δουλευουν σε εταιρειες ειτε λογισμικου ειτε υλικου τα εχουν ολα νομιμα.

ελαχιστες ειναι οι περιπτωσεις που καποιος τα εχει ολα νομιμα επειδη τα αγορασε γιατι σου θυμιζω οτι και εγω τα εχω νομιμα τα windows+office κτλ αλλα δεν εδωσα δεκαρα τα πληρωσε η δουλεια μου.

----------


## anon

> Χαλάρωσε φιλαράκι.. Εσύ δεν έχεις κατεβάσει ποτέ τίποτα?
> Τα πληρώνεις όλα?
> Και σου αρέσει μήπως? Ένα μουσικό cd 20 ευρώ και ένα παιχνίδι για τον υπολογιστή 50?
> Οι υπάλληλοι που παίρνουν 600 ευρώ τον μήνα και δίνουν 300 για ενοίκιο και 300 για λογαριασμούς τι θα κάνουν? Αναλογίσου λίγο με πόσα χρήματα ζει ο κόσμος γύρω σου.
> 
> Αν κάτι αξίζει θα το αγοράσεις. Αν όχι..
> 
> Επιπλέον, για τις βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις περί μπλοκαρίσματος, ακόμα να μάθεις?
> ΟΤΙ και αν σκεφτούν, ΠΑΝΤΑ υπάρχει τρόπος να το παρακάμψεις.
> ...


H λογική σου ειναι λάθος, και δεν μπορεί να σταθεί. Δικαιολογώ απόλυτα την θέση πχ του zerocool που λέει ότι μου δίνουν, μου λένε ότι προσφέρουν, το πληρώνω και το χρησιμοποιώ. Μπορούν να δώσουν οι πάροχοι διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες και να καλύψουν όλους όσον αφορά το bandwidth. Aλλά προς το παρόν, η πειρατία λογισμικού και λοιπού περιεχομένου είναι παράνομη. Ούτε μπορείς να κρίνεις εξ΄ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Δηλαδή επειδή πχ εσύ το ξεσκίζεις στην πειρατία (λέμε τώρα, ξέρουμε ότι δεν το κάνεις), δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν adsl το έχουν γιαυτό τον σκοπό. 

Οσο για τις απόψεις σου περι αποκωδικοποίησης των πακέτων κλπ κλπ κλπ, γνωρίζεις ελάχιστα απο την τεχνολογία φαίνεται, παρα μόνο ως χρήστης, γιαυτό άστο καλύτερα. Μπορούν να ξέρουν και το τελευταίο bit που κατέβασες και τι ειναι και απο που, και τα περι anonymizer, και άλλων λοιπών εργαλείων, είναι μούφες εαν πραγματικά θέλουν να δούν τι κάνεις. Προς το παρόν, απλά δεν πολυασχολούνται. Οσο για το αν επέτρεπαν την παρακολούθηση, επειδή δεν είσαι γνώστης, να σε ενημερώσω ότι ειδικα για το διαδίκτυο ισχύουν μέτρα παρακολούθησης όλων των χρηστών λόγω τρομοκρατίας... Με δικαστική εντολή (ή και χωρίς εαν εμπλέκονται μυστικές υπηρεσίες), ανοίγουν τα Logs και βλέπουν τα πάντα για τους χρήστες που τους ενδιαφέρουν... αυτά.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ του μπλοκαρίσματος όλων των υπηρεσιών τύπου e-mule,torrent κλπ.
> Eίναι κοινό μυστικό ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αρχείων που ανταλλάσονται εκεί είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα ταινιών-μουσικής ή λογισμικού.
> 
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να διευκολύνεται ο χρήστης που επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ταινίες και σίριαλ σε λίγες ώρες? Για να μπλοκάρει όλους τους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ και απόλυτα θεμιτές χρήσεις?
> 
> Μακάρι ΟΛΟΙ οι πάροχοι να ενεργοποιήσουν υπηρεσιες μπλοκαρίσματος τέτοιων δραστηριοτήτων.(οι απαντήσεις που πιθανά θα αναφέρονται σε λογοκρισία και ελευθερίες έκφρασης, ας σκεφτουν πρώτα την αντίστοιχη δραστηριότητα παράνομης εκτυπωσης και διανομής αντιγράφων βιβλίων. Η παρανομία δεν καλύπτεται από κανένεα δικαίωμα και ελευθερία).


συμφωνω.
Οι δικαιολογιες περι ακριβων παιχνιδιων για μισθωτους των 600 ευρω ειναι αστειες.
με το ιδιο σκεπτικο, ειναι θεμιτο να κλεβω απο τα ραφια των σουπερμαρκετ πραγματα που ο μισθος μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να απολαμβανω. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω απλα θα σου απαντησω φιλε μου γιατι το μελος της Σ.Ο με καλυψε απολυτα.

στο διαδικτυο τιποτα δεν ειναι ανωνυμο αυτο να το ξερεις οπως εγω στην δουλεια γνωριζω τι κανει ο καθε χρηστης του εσωτερικου δικτυου της δουλειας μου ετσι και οι παροχοι γνωριζουν τι κανουμε εμεις και τα περι προστασιας της ανωνυμιας κτλ ειναι "βλακειες" αν εχεις δει ποτε ενα log αρχειο απο σερβερ με linux συνηθως θα δεις τι πληροφοριες εχει για τους χρηστες.

τωρα στο θεμα της αξιας που κοστιζουν τα δισκακια μουσικης/ταινιων κτλ δεν το σχολιαζω γιατι απλα οποιος θελει τα παιρνει δεν τον υποχρεωνει κανεις.

αλλα σε αυτο που οπως αναφερα ειμαι εναντια και αυτο ειναι το γεγονος οτι αν καποιος θελει υπολογιστη με τα βασικα για μια δουλεια πρεπει να δωσει 2 φορες τον μισθο του αυτα εποχη 2007.

θα μου πεις τι τα λεω εγω που οτι θελω λογω εργασιας το εχω δωρεαν απλα τα λεω γιατι ειναι αδικο για εναν φουκαρα που θα πρεπει να κανει βασικες εργασιες στον υπολογιστη αυτος η γυναικα του η το παιδι του να πρεπει να δωσει 2 φορες το μηνιατικο του και καλα να δουλευει η γυναικα η το παιδι αν δεν δουλευουν.

----------


## sonic

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον ταλιμπανολινουξα, θα πω το εξής, υπάρχουν και πραγματικά δωρεάν λύσεις αν δεν έχεις λεφτά για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

Και μην μου πεις, δεν είναι εξίσου καλό και τέτοια, beggars can't be choosers :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον ταλιμπανολινουξα, θα πω το εξής, υπάρχουν και πραγματικά δωρεάν λύσεις αν δεν έχεις λεφτά για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.
> 
> Και μην μου πεις, δεν είναι εξίσου καλό και τέτοια, beggars can't be choosers


Τhat's right. Ειδικα για το λογισμικό, πλέον δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία. Εαν οπωσδήποτε χρειάζεσε πχ το Photoshop ή το Autocad, πάει να πεί ότι κάνεις επαγγελματική δουλειά με αυτό, οπότε ρε φιλε ναι, πρέπει και συ να στάξεις τον οβολό σου. Εαν είναι απλά για να παίξεις με ένα λογισμικό, υπάρχουν και ταfree που υπερκαλύπτουν τις ανάγκες ενός Home User. Ασε δε, που πλέον οι περισσότερες εταιρίες, με πρώτη διδάξασα την Microsoft, δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την πειρατία σε home users, γιατί έτσι διαδίδουν τα προγράμματά τους...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον ταλιμπανολινουξα, θα πω το εξής, υπάρχουν και πραγματικά δωρεάν λύσεις αν δεν έχεις λεφτά για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.
> 
> Και μην μου πεις, δεν είναι εξίσου καλό και τέτοια, beggars can't be choosers


φιλε μου απλα πραγματα (εκ των εσωτερικων λογω εργασιας που εχει αμεση σχεση με το αντικειμενο ΤΠΕ βασικες δεξιοτητες υπολογιστων) μπορω να σου πω οτι αυτο που λες ισχυει για λιγους ανθρωπους που εχουν τις γνωσεις η πλειοψηφια που αναφερω γνωριζει μονο windows και office να χειριστει γιατι αυτα εχει μαθει αν εσυ μπορεις να διδαξεις σε ατομα ανω των 30 να μαθουν linux η κατι αλλο περνα απο την σχολη να κανεις αυτο που μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει καταφερει κανεις καθηγητης πληροφορικης.

και δεν ειναι τυχαιο αν ρωτησεις ολα τα "ειδικα σεμιναρια" για linux κτλ εχουν πατωσει απο κοσμο.

----------


## sonic

Δεν θέλω να κάνω hijack το θρεντ, αλλά και σε αυτά που μου λες σου απάντησα: Beggars can't be choosers. :Wink: 

Ας μην το συνεχίσουμε εδώ, σε κάποιο άλλο θρεντ, τόσα έχει το φόρουμ :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

μα δεν υπαρχει κατι να μου πεις η να χαλασουμε φιλε μου τα πραγματα ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεω μπορεις να ρωτησεις σε κεκ σε οαεδ κτλ η ερευνα που εγινε αυτα εδειξε οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες γνωριζουν απο υπολογιστες μονο οτι ειναι σε windows και office αν σε αυτους τους απλους ανθρωπους του μεροκαματου που τους ειναι αναγκαιος ο υπολογιστης θελοντας και μη μπορεις να τους αλλαξεις την νοοτροπια εισαι ευπροσδεκτος να το κανεις παντως οσοι δοκιμασαν απετυχαν εντελως πληροφοριακα.

και η αντιρρηση ειναι αυτη οτι αν για εναν υπολογιστη με windows και office θες 2 μισθους τοτε τα σχολια περισσευουν.

ποσοι απο τους χρηστες του παρων φορουμ εχουν παιδια ποσα απο αυτα ειναι μελη εδω και χρησιμοποιουν του μπαμπα τον υπολογιστη πως ο μπαμπας πηρε τον υπολογιστη κ.α το εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις? η μονο κουβεντες να κανουμε σορρυ αλλα η πραγματικοτητα διαφερει απο την εικονικη.

οι λυσεις υπαρχουν απο εκει και περα ειναι αρμοδιοι αλλοι να τις εφαρμοσουν ελπιζω μονο να σας αρεσουν μην βρεθειτε προ εκπληξεων τοτε που θα γινει κατι τετοιο γιατι η απαντηση που θα σας δωσω τοτε ειναι ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΤΕ.

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		το οπεν οφις και ακομα πολλες δωρεαν εφαρμογες που καλυπτουν σχεδον το συνολο των χρηστων υπαρχουν για τα windows (ενας φιλος χρηστης εχει στην υπογραφη του λινκ που τις περιεχει με τον ευγλωττο τιτλο "γιατι να το κλεψεις αφου υπαρχει free")
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιος θελει σωνει και καλα το office της ms αφου αδυνατει να το πληρωσει.

αν πραγματικα χρειαζομαι για hobby το nuendo τοτε εχω ακριβα hobby και πρεπει να τα πληρωσω.
αν το χρειαζομαι επαγγελματικα επισης πρεπει να το πληρωσω εκτος αν θεωρω σωστο οτι μονο εγω μπορω να κλεβω δουλειες των αλλων αλλα διαμαρτυρομαι οπως ειναι φυσικο οταν καποιοι μου στερουν εσοδα κλεβοντας με τη σειρα τους τη δικη μου δουλεια.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1. 20GB είναι το όριο στο ασύρματο internet!!!
2. Με 20GB θα μπορείς να δεις τηλεόραση μόνο για 20 με 60 λεπτά την μέρα μέσω IPTV (ανάλογα το bitrate)!!!
3. Με 24Mbit 24/7 μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 7,5+ΤΒ (7.500+ GB) σε ένα μήνα!!! Απ' την άλλη για να κατεβάσει τα 20GB πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς συνέχεια περίπου το 0,25% της maximum θεωρητικής ταχύτητας του ADSL2+. Δλδ 64 Kbps!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ. Δλδ ίδια ταχύτητα με το ISDN!!!

Με άλλα λόγια...  :Topic Closed:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το οπεν οφις και ακομα πολλες δωρεαν εφαρμογες που καλυπτουν σχεδον το συνολο των χρηστων υπαρχουν για τα windows (ενας φιλος χρηστης εχει στην υπογραφη του λινκ που τις περιεχει με τον ευγλωττο τιτλο "γιατι να το κλεψεις αφου υπαρχει free")
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιος θελει σωνει και καλα το office της ms αφου αδυνατει να το πληρωσει.
> 
> αν πραγματικα χρειαζομαι για hobby το nuendo τοτε εχω ακριβα hobby και πρεπει να τα πληρωσω.
> αν το χρειαζομαι επαγγελματικα επισης πρεπει να το πληρωσω εκτος αν θεωρω σωστο οτι μονο εγω μπορω να κλεβω δουλειες των αλλων αλλα διαμαρτυρομαι οπως ειναι φυσικο οταν καποιοι μου στερουν εσοδα κλεβοντας με τη σειρα τους τη δικη μου δουλεια.




Off Topic


		και εγω σου ξαναλεω αν μια ζωη εχει μαθει στα ρημαδια τα windows και τα office ποιος θα του μαθει το openoffice και τα λοιπα γιατι ειναι ωραια να τα λετε αλλα η πραξη διαφερει.

επισης θυμιζω οτι αν καποιος παει να αγορασει αυτα που λεω για να παρει μια πιστοποιηση σε υπολογιστες παλι το ατιμο το office θελει.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Σωστος.
Εδω ο υπολοιπος κοσμος βλεπει τηλεοραση απο το internet κι εμεις θα επιστρεψουμε στο να ανοιγουμε μονο τα e-mail μας.
Ρε, υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που δουλευουν με το internet και δεν παιζουν. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ανεβοκατεβαζουν TByte για τη δουλεια τους.
Να βαλει 20 GB οριο να δω ποσοι θα μεινουν στην εταιρια που θα το κανει αυτο. 
Τι νοημα εχουν 24Mbps με ογκοχρεωση και ορια 20GB?

Να το δουμε λιγο απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια: Αν οι gamers εφευγαν απ τη μεση τοτε δε θα ειχαμε black out το καλοκαιρι και η οικονομια μας θα πηγαινε πολυ καλυτερα. Σκεφτειτε ποσο ρευμα καταναλωνει ενα pc ενος gamer (μονο οι καρτες γραφικων ειναι 200W) και ποσο του απλου χρηστη. Εγω με ενα 300w τροφοδοτικο ειμαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οταν θα σου βαλουν τους περιορισμους που σκεφτονται και θα ειναι ΓΕΝΙΚΟ απο ολους ας ειναι καλα οι "ευρωπαιοι φιλοι" μας τοτε να σε δω και εσενα και τους υπολοιπους τι θα λετε εμενα δεν με πειραζει για τον απλο λογο οτι δεν ανηκω στην κατηγορια που ισως θα εχει ορια.

εκει που δουλευω εχουμε μισθωμενη γραμμη αν δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ελευθερα το γρηγορο ιντερνετ σπιτι μου απλα το κοβω η βαζω την μικροτερη ταχυτητα και χρησιμοποιω τις δουλειας την μισθωμενη.

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστος.
> Εδω ο υπολοιπος κοσμος βλεπει τηλεοραση απο το internet κι εμεις θα επιστρεψουμε στο να ανοιγουμε μονο τα e-mail μας.
> Ρε, υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που δουλευουν με το internet και δεν παιζουν. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ανεβοκατεβαζουν TByte για τη δουλεια τους.
> Να βαλει 20 GB οριο να δω ποσοι θα μεινουν στην εταιρια που θα το κανει αυτο. 
> Τι νοημα εχουν 24Mbps με ογκοχρεωση και ορια 20GB?
> 
> Να το δουμε λιγο απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια: Αν οι gamers εφευγαν απ τη μεση τοτε δε θα ειχαμε black out το καλοκαιρι και η οικονομια μας θα πηγαινε πολυ καλυτερα. Σκεφτειτε ποσο ρευμα καταναλωνει ενα pc ενος gamer (μονο οι καρτες γραφικων ειναι 200W) και ποσο του απλου χρηστη. Εγω με ενα 300w τροφοδοτικο ειμαι ΟΚ.


Οτάν μιλάμε για τηλεόραση μέσω νετ  μιλάμε πχ για την On  με το iptv;
Αν ναι φυσικά και εκείνα τα GB  δεν μετράνε στο όριο.

Άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν και κατεβάζουν TB  μάλλον έχουν και να πληρώσουν και κάτι παραπάνω

Πάντως εμένα με βολεύει,  πουλάω σκληρούς δίσκους  :Razz: 

Ακρίβως τι νόημα έχουν τα 24  αν δεν κατεβάζει κάθε μήνα 7.500 GB  :Vava:

----------


## sonic

Καλή φάση, θα πουλάς 15 500αριδες τον μήνα σε ένα πελάτη μόνο  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ανεβοκατεβαζουν TByte για τη δουλεια τους.


Πως ακριβώς τα ανεβάζουν;

----------


## maik

> Πως ακριβώς τα ανεβάζουν;


Με το ασανσερ :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

δυστυχως κυριοι, οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες καπως ετσι σκεφτονται : 24/7/365 και ο,τι διαολο υπαρχει το θελω ασχετως αν προλαβαινω ή οχι να το χρησιμοποιησω...



Off Topic


		@ zerocool : οσο απαραιτητο και αν ειναι το MS office στον οποιδηποτε για οποιοδηποτε χρηση, το να το κλεβει δεν ειναι σωστο. 
Να συμφωνησουμε σε αυτο τουλαχιστον?

----------


## Qnikos

_Αγοράζω λοιπόν ένα αυτοκίνητο, βγάζω πινακίδες, πληρώνω ασφάλεια και τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ένα χρόνο. Αυτό μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνω χρήση των δρόμων 24/7 (έχει δεν έχει κίνηση). Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βλέπω την φύση έξω από το παράθυρο μου. Θέλω απλά να οδηγώ και να γράφω χιλιόμετρα... Πλερώνω και την βενζίνα βρε αδερφέ...!

Μήπως όταν αρχίζει η πολύ "κίνηση" να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση που να λέει σήμερα θα κυκλοφορήσουν οι χρήστες από το Περιστέρι, αύριο οι ταξιτζίδες, αύριο οι πεζοί...!!!

(μα τότε γιατί πλέρωσα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ολόκληρο χρόνο...???)_

----------


## maik

> _Αγοράζω λοιπόν ένα αυτοκίνητο, βγάζω πινακίδες, πληρώνω ασφάλεια και τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ένα χρόνο. Αυτό μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνω χρήση των δρόμων 24/7 (έχει δεν έχει κίνηση). Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βλέπω την φύση έξω από το παράθυρο μου. Θέλω απλά να οδηγώ και να γράφω χιλιόμετρα... Πλερώνω και την βενζίνα βρε αδερφέ...!
> 
> Μήπως όταν αρχίζει η πολύ "κίνηση" να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση που να λέει σήμερα θα κυκλοφορήσουν οι χρήστες από το Περιστέρι, αύριο οι ταξιτζίδες, αύριο οι πεζοί...!!!
> 
> (μα τότε γιατί πλέρωσα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ολόκληρο χρόνο...???)_


Χρηση ,οπως το λες. Για βγες ομως παραμονες Πασχα ή δεκαπενταυγουστου και δοκιμασε να πας με 160. Θα δεις οτι το ιδιο με σενα δικαιωμα το εχουν και εκατονταδες χιλιαδες αλλοι.

----------


## anon

QNikos ο συλλογισμός σου ειναι λάθος. Η αναλογία θα ήταν σωστή, εαν όπως και στο αυτοκίνητο, όσο το κινείς τόσο βενζίνη πληρώνεις, γινόταν το ίδιο και στο ιντερνετ. Ομοίως και στο τηλέφωνο, στο νερό, στο ηλεκτρικό, στο αέριο κλπ. Κανείς δεν σε περιορίζει να το χρησιμοποιείς απεριόριστα, μόνο που το κόστος είναι πάντα αναλόγως της χρήσης, και αυτός ο κανόνας ειναι που περιορίζει. Φαντάσου ένα σενάριο, όπου όσο και να κινείς το αυτοκίνητο, θα πλήρωνες ένα πάγιο, πχ 100 ευρώ το μήνα. Εσυ τι λές, θα είχαμε την ίδια ή μεγαλύτερη κυκλοφορία αυτοκινήτων;

----------


## Qnikos

Δεν θέλω να διώξω κανέναν από τον δρόμο...!
Απλά θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ τον δρόμο (γιατί έχω πληρώσει για "χρήση" και όχι για δεδομένη ταχύτητα!)...
Live and let live...
Οι "αποκλεισμοί" δεν μου αρέσουν... 
Οσοι πληρώνουν τα ίδια με μένα, είναι λογικό να είναι δίπλα μου...!
Για τους πιο απαιτητικούς... υπάρχουν και τα αεροπλάνα!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> δυστυχως κυριοι, οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες καπως ετσι σκεφτονται : 24/7/365 και ο,τι διαολο υπαρχει το θελω ασχετως αν προλαβαινω ή οχι να το χρησιμοποιησω...
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@ zerocool : οσο απαραιτητο και αν ειναι το MS office στον οποιδηποτε για οποιοδηποτε χρηση, το να το κλεβει δεν ειναι σωστο. 
> Να συμφωνησουμε σε αυτο τουλαχιστον?


μα δεν ειπα να το κλεψει δεν με καταλαβες μαλλον απλα αναφερω αν ξερετε οτι ενας υπολογιστης + windows + office κανει (2) φορες τον μισθο των 700 ευρω.

για αυτο τον λογο ανθιζει η πειρατεια εσυ και ο οποιοςδηποτε που δεν εχει προσβαση να τα παρει με καποιον τροπο δωρεαν θα εδινε τα (2) μηνιατικα του?

αλλωστε φιλοι μου οι περισσοτεροι που εχουν πειρατικα τα αγοραζουν απο εξω και δεν τα κατεβαζουν για διαφορους λογους (ας ειναι καλα τα μαγαζια και οι διαφοροι αλλοδαποι)

----------


## Qnikos

Αγαπητέ anon, το "αίτημα" μας θα πρέπει να είναι: πιο μεγάλοι δρόμοι, πιο φτηνή βενζίνη και ουχί περιορισμός της κυκλοφορίας ή χαμηλά όρια ταχύτητας...

----------


## anon

QNikos, στην περίπτωση του δρόμου, δηλαδή χρήση του αυτοκινήτου, όπως και του ηλεκτρικού, κλπ κλπ, αυτοπεριορίζεσαι γιατί το κόστος είναι άμεσα συσχετιζόμενο της "κατανάλωσης" ή χρήσης, και μάλιστα πολλές φορές όχι γραμμικά (πχ στο ηλεκτρικό δεν κοστίζει το διπλάσιο ποσό εαν κάνεις 2000 κιλοβατώρες αντί για 1000, αλλά αρκετά περισσότερο, ουσιαστικά ποινικοποιείται η ασύδοτη χρήση, το ίδιο και στο νερό).

----------


## wi fi thief

πληρωνεις δεν πληρωνεις για τον δρομο, ο,τι αυτοκινητο και να εχεις θα ερθει η ωρα που θα βγει μπροστα σου ο Μορετο (τερματοφυλακας της αεκ, ο καθενας με τον πονο του... :Razz: ) ή αλλος τροχονομος και θα σου πει : "στοπ κυριε ταδε, περαστε εσεις οι απεναντι που περιμενετε τοση ωρα" και θα σε γραψει οταν παρανομεις (λεμε τωρα...).
Αυτο ειναι δημοκρατια.

Συν ολα τα αλλα που σωστα επισημαινει ο anon

----------


## anon

Μεχρι ενός σημείου έχεις δίκιο, αλλα και απο την άλλη τίποτα δεν ειναι απεριόριστο ή άπειρο.

----------


## Qnikos

δεν μπορώ να μην θυμηθώ τις αυξήσεις που πληρώσαμε λόγω έλλειψης νερού... έβρεξε, ξαναέβρεξε, έγιναν γεωτρήσεις... οι τιμές γιατί δεν έπεσαν...? 
(τίποτα δεν είναι άπειρο και έτσι μπορούμε να βγάλουμε πολλά φράγκα από αυτό το γεγονός)

_απλά ψάχνω για ένα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ανταποδοτικότητας για τα λεφτά που δίνω...!!!_

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Έχετε ξεφύγει.
Το κατέβασμα το πληρώνεις. Είτε αυτό λέγετε σκληρός δίσκος (8ΤΒ = 2,500 ευρώ  :Wink: ), είτε IPTV, είτε rapidshare και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.

Οπότε σταματήστε να λέτε @@. Πακέτα με ανώτατο όριο υπήρχαν και δεν είχαν ζήτηση. Εκτός αυτού υπήρχαν αρκετοί που φώναζαν για τα ποσά που τους χρεώνανε μετά το ανώτατο όριο. Άρα δεν είναι δυνατόν να γυρίσουμε προς τα πίσω. Μην είστε οπισθοδρομική.  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Πακέτα με ανώτατο όριο υπήρχαν και δεν είχαν ζήτηση. Εκτός αυτού υπήρχαν αρκετοί που φώναζαν για τα ποσά που τους χρεώνανε μετά το ανώτατο όριο. Άρα δεν είναι δυνατόν να γυρίσουμε προς τα πίσω. Μην είστε οπισθοδρομική.


Καλέ ποια λες οπισθοδρομική;  :Embarassed: 

Τα λίγα πακέτα με ογκοχρέωση που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει είχαν αστεία όρια και εξίσου αστείες (υπερβολικές) χρεώσεις μετά την υπέρβασή τους. Λογικό ήταν να αποτύχουν.




> Αγαπητέ anon, το "αίτημα" μας θα πρέπει να είναι: πιο μεγάλοι δρόμοι, πιο φτηνή βενζίνη και ουχί περιορισμός της κυκλοφορίας *ή χαμηλά όρια ταχύτητας*...


Κι όμως... Ακόμη και στους δρόμους ένας quick 'n' dirty τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα σημείο συμφόρησης είναι να μειώσεις την ταχύτητα των οχημάτων (και άρα τη ροή) λίγο πριν από αυτό το σημείο.
Και στην τελική δε μίλησε κανείς για αύξηση των τιμών! Ας αφήσουν την τιμή εκεί που είναι σήμερα και ας δώσουν κίνητρα να μπουν νέοι συνδρομητές δίνοντας πακέτα με λογικά όρια διακίνησης σε χαμηλώτερες τιμες. Λύσεις υπάρχουν  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Τα λίγα πακέτα με ογκοχρέωση που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει είχαν αστεία όρια και εξίσου αστείες (υπερβολικές) χρεώσεις μετά την υπέρβασή τους. Λογικό ήταν να αποτύχουν.



Ενώ τα 20GB δεν είναι αστείο όριο??? 20GB έχει το ασύρματο internet!!!! Ακόμη μην ξεχνάς ότι εκείνες τις εποχές η ανώτερη ταχύτητα ήταν το 1Mbps και όχι τα 24Mbps.
Επίσης πως είναι δυνατόν να προσφέρει κάποιος ISP internet με όριο και όταν πάει σε ογκοχρέωση να μην σε χρεώνει "υπερβολικά"??? Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε νόημα να βάλει ο ISP όριο. Μην ξεχνάς πως τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα ήταν μερικά ευρώπουλα φτηνότερα απ' τα υπόλοιπα.  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Ενώ τα 20GB δεν είναι αστείο όριο??? 20GB έχει το ασύρματο internet!!!! Ακόμη μην ξεχνάς ότι εκείνες τις εποχές η ανώτερη ταχύτητα ήταν το 1Mbps και όχι τα 24Mbps.
> Επίσης πως είναι δυνατόν να προσφέρει κάποιος ISP internet με όριο και όταν πάει σε ογκοχρέωση να μην σε χρεώνει "υπερβολικά"??? Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε νόημα να βάλει ο ISP όριο. Μην ξεχνάς πως τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα ήταν μερικά ευρώπουλα φτηνότερα απ' τα υπόλοιπα.


ΟΚ.
Θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μια ανάλυση πως μια μηνιαία χρήση ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ διακίνησης δεδομένων μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 10-20-30GB.

Αναμένω με αγωνία... 

ΥΓ... υπενθυμίζω πως όπως είπε ο sdikr η IPTV δεν μετράει στον όγκο... και αν πας να μου πεις για Internet Radio... σου αγοράζω επί τόπου έναν δέκτη παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Άλλωστε ξέρεις και ξέρω ότι ΔΕΝ καταναλώνεται το bandwidth σε streaming υπηρεσίες!

----------


## Zer0c00L

σορρυ αλλα εχετε ξεφυγει μου φαινεται οταν λεμε οριο εννουμε στην χρηση που θελει να κανει ο χρηστης οποια και αν ειναι αυτη οχι οριο στο τι θα χρησιμοποιησει το ιντερνετ (εκει υπαρχει παραβαση του συμβολαιου που εχει υπογραψει ο πελατης) εκει ειστε λαθος γιατι αν εγω εφοσον πληρωνω ακομα και για απεριοριστη προσβαση δεν μπορει κανεις να με περιορισει να μην κατεβασω "μη νομιμο λογισμικο" απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει η αρμοδια νομοθεσια στην χωρα μας να μου απαγορευει κατι τετοιο απο το ιντερνετ που και παλι θα το εκανα με αλλους τροπους (εργασια) δεν μπορει κανεις να μου περιορισει την λειτουργια γιατι απλα θα με χασει απο πελατη και εμενα και αρκετους αλλους ομοιους με εμενα.

το ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα στηριζεται στο downloading και στα online games το πιστευετε η οχι αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα δειτε τις κινησεις των παροχων και θα το καταλαβετε. 

εδω οι νεες εταιρειες NETONE , ON , FORTHNET , HOL και δινουν τεραστιες ταχυτητες θα μαζευαν πελατες μονο για surfing και email δεν νομιζω μαλλον θα εκλειναν χωρις αυτα αγαπητοι μου θα μεινετε εσεις να συντηρητε τις εταιρειες παροχης ιντερνετ αν το θελετε δικο σας εγω δεν θα παρω.

εδω ανθιζουν ολες οι σελιδες που ασχολουνται με το "μη νομιμο λογισμικο" η τα μαγαζια και εσας σας πειραζει το ιντερνετ που ο αλλος τα κατεβαζει δωρεαν σε αντιθεση με τον αλλον που τα πουλαει και βγαζει και κερδος.

ας ειναι καλα η δουλεια απλα πειτε το γρηγορα μην βαλω τσαμπα την NETONE 10Mbps να το καταργησω εντελως αν εχετε σκοπο να μου περιορισετε τις υπηρεσιες γιατι απο ογκοχρεωση εγω δεν προκυτε να ψαρωσω τοσα χρηματα πληρωνω στο ΟΤΕ μπορει να μου ερθει και πιο φτηνα που ξερεις.

----------


## Sakoulas

Το 'σκεφτονται να το κανουν' μεχρι το 'θα το κανουν', ειδικα Ελλαδισταν, ειναι μια εννοια που τεινει στο απειρο...

----------


## kennyyy

> ΟΚ.
> Θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μια ανάλυση πως μια μηνιαία χρήση ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ διακίνησης δεδομένων μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 10-20-30GB.
> 
> Αναμένω με αγωνία... 
> 
> ΥΓ... υπενθυμίζω πως όπως είπε ο sdikr η IPTV δεν μετράει στον όγκο... και αν πας να μου πεις για Internet Radio... σου αγοράζω επί τόπου έναν δέκτη παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Άλλωστε ξέρεις και ξέρω ότι ΔΕΝ καταναλώνεται το bandwidth σε streaming υπηρεσίες!


Από περιέργεια και μόνο κοίταξα τα μηνιαία μου νούμερα...
Αύγουστο 11GB both ways, Σεπτέμβριο 21GB (αλλά είχε και ευρωμπάσκετ και η iptv (μέσω ίντερνετ.. :Sad:  ) έλιωσε). Και το internet radio* είναι σχεδόν αναντικατάστατο για μουσική! :Smile: ...
Με νόμιμη χρήση (aka χωρίς κατεβαστήρι μηχάνημα στη σοφίτα...) δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πόσο πιο ψηλά από τα 21GB μπορείς να φτάσεις! Εγώ το προσπάθησα, τόσο φτάνω :Neutral:  


* με 8kB/sec είσαι λίγο κάτω από τα 30ΜΒ την ώρα. Με 10 ώρες τη μέρα βαριά φτάνεις τα 9G το μήνα...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μια ανάλυση πως μια μηνιαία χρήση ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ διακίνησης δεδομένων μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 10-20-30GB.



Video
Gaming
Downloading




> υπενθυμίζω πως όπως είπε ο sdikr η IPTV δεν μετράει στον όγκο



Δλδ το IPTV που ρουφάει άνετα τα Mbps δεν σε ενοχλεί, ενώ το downloading σε ενοχλεί??? Σκέψου ότι 4 ώρες να βλέπεις κατά μέσο όρο την ημέρα με bitrate τα 4Mbps, τρως τον μήνα 200+GB!!! Με το downloading που τα αποθηκεύεις κιόλας τα δεδομένα πόσα να τρως άραγε (200+GB σε HDD του 1TB = 60+ ευρώ)???




> και αν πας να μου πεις για Internet Radio... σου αγοράζω επί τόπου έναν δέκτη παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Άλλωστε ξέρεις και ξέρω ότι ΔΕΝ καταναλώνεται το bandwidth σε streaming υπηρεσίες!



1. Δέκτης παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας???
2. IPTV, VOD κτλ




Ξαναλέω πως το όριο είναι βλακεία. Κάνει τους καταναλωτές να βγάζουν σπυράκια, ενώ έτσι και αλλιώς οι καταναλωτές δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν όλο το bandwidth που έχουν διαθέσιμο. Οπότε είναι σαν να υπάρχει όριο και για αυτό δίνουν αβέρτα τα Mbps.  :Wink:

----------


## SfH

> ΟΚ.
> Θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μια ανάλυση πως μια μηνιαία χρήση ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ διακίνησης δεδομένων μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 10-20-30GB.
> 
> Αναμένω με αγωνία... 
> 
> ΥΓ... υπενθυμίζω πως όπως είπε ο sdikr η IPTV δεν μετράει στον όγκο... και αν πας να μου πεις για Internet Radio... σου αγοράζω επί τόπου έναν δέκτη παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Άλλωστε ξέρεις και ξέρω ότι ΔΕΝ καταναλώνεται το bandwidth σε streaming υπηρεσίες!


Για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς...παρα πολύ εύκολα. Για μη επαγγελματικούς, υπάρχει το youtube, υπάρχουν μερικά κουλά games (ποιος μπορεί να ονομάσει ένα mmo που ζυγίζει 20gb και βγάζει updates πολλαπλών gb κάθε τρεις και λίγο ?), υπάρχει το steam, το video chat, κτλ.

Το θέμα είναι, εάν είτε με τη χρήση cap η υψηλότερου contention ratio στα φτηνά πακέτα, οι light χρηστες προσανατολίζονταν προς αυτά, πιστεύετε ότι ένα πακέτο με πχ διπλάσια τιμή και διπλάσιο contention ratio η χωρίς cap, θα βοήθαγε ιδιαιτερα ? Εγώ από ότι βλέπω, οι περισσότεροι που παραπονιούνται, δεν παραπονιούνται ότι έχουν "μονο τη μιση ονομαστική ταχύτητα" αλλα πολύ χαμηλότερη.

----------


## A_gamer

> υπενθυμίζω πως όπως είπε ο sdikr η IPTV δεν μετράει στον όγκο


Όταν τη δίνει ο ίδιος ο πάροχος μόνο.

Πιστεύω πάντως πως ένα όριο των 20 GB είναι κάπως χαμηλό, καλύτερα γύρω στα 50-70, έτσι κι αλλιώς επηρεάζονται αυτοί με τα μουλάρια σε κατεβαστήρι καθώς ανεβοκατεβάζουν... τριψήφιο αριθμό GBytes το μήνα (όχι όλοι, αλλά μερικοί)!  :Shocked: 

ΥΓ.: Βλέπω πως μερικοί αναφέρουν την ογκοχρέωση (η οποία είναι πισωγύρισμα) ως αντεπιχείρημα. Μα βρε παιδιά, εδώ μιλάμε για cap, το οποίο είναι κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό! Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες -με όρια σαν και αυτά που λέω- δε θα πλησιάσουν καν στο να "ογκοχρεωθούν" (δική μου λέξη  :Razz: ) έστω ένα MegaByte.

ΥΓ. 2: Διαφωνώ κάθετα με κάθε είδους traffic shaping από πλευράς του παρόχου, καθώς και με την προτεραιοποίηση των real-time πρωτοκόλλων (εκτός από QoS για να λειτουργεί τέλεια το VoIP).

----------


## A_gamer

> Αγαπητέ anon, το "αίτημα" μας θα πρέπει να είναι: πιο μεγάλοι δρόμοι, πιο φτηνή βενζίνη και ουχί περιορισμός της κυκλοφορίας ή χαμηλά όρια ταχύτητας...


Τους πιο μεγάλους δρόμους (παραπάνω bandwidth) στο τέλος θα τους πληρώσουμε εμείς, καθώς το κόστος μετακυλίεται στον φορολογούμενο (τελικό χρήστη).

Αν είχαμε ένα πακέτο με cap σαν αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω (ίσως με λίγο χαμηλότερο π.χ. 40 GB ώστε να ισχύσουν μειώσεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρω πιο κάτω) και ένα απεριόριστο που να είναι π.χ. 35% ακριβότερο από τα *σημερινά* απεριόριστα, δε θα πληρώναμε το πακέτο με cap *άλλο τόσο φθηνότερα* απ' όσο σήμερα το απεριόριστο; Τροφή για σκέψη...

----------


## SfH

> Τους πιο μεγάλους δρόμους (παραπάνω bandwidth) στο τέλος θα τους πληρώσουμε εμείς, καθώς το κόστος μετακυλίεται στον φορολογούμενο (τελικό χρήστη).
> 
> Αν είχαμε ένα πακέτο με cap σαν αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω (ίσως με λίγο χαμηλότερο π.χ. 40 GB ώστε να ισχύσουν μειώσεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρω πιο κάτω) και ένα απεριόριστο που να είναι π.χ. 35% ακριβότερο από τα *σημερινά* απεριόριστα, δε θα πληρώναμε το πακέτο με cap *άλλο τόσο φθηνότερα* απ' όσο σήμερα το απεριόριστο; Τροφή για σκέψη...


Μονο αν τα 2 πακέτα είχαν ίση κατανομή χρηστών λογικά.

----------


## A_gamer

> Μονο αν τα 2 πακέτα είχαν ίση κατανομή χρηστών λογικά.


Παράδειγμα έφερα, στην πράξη δε θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο το price drop, αλλά και πάλι θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε μία αγορά με τόσο έντονο ανταγωνισμό όσο σήμερα η Ελλάδα.

----------


## SfH

> Παράδειγμα έφερα, στην πράξη δε θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο το price drop, αλλά και πάλι θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε μία αγορά με τόσο έντονο ανταγωνισμό όσο σήμερα η Ελλάδα.


Το θέμα είναι, χρειάζεται price drop ? Με τους περισσοτερους εναλλακτικούς να δίνουν single-play >=10mbps με λίγο πάνω από 20E, δεν πιστεύω ότι θεωρούμαστε πια "ακριβοί", σε σχέση με τις υποδομές που έχουμε πάντα.

----------


## Xouzouris

> Τα καλοκαίρια κυρίως έχουμε εμπειρία από την κατανάλωση υπερβολικού ρεύματος.
> Γϊνονται εκκλήσεις για περιορισμό της κατανάλωσης σε ώρες αιχμής για να αποφευχθεί το blackout.
> Ποιοί ανταποκρίνονται? Ελάχιστοι!!! Και μάλιστα αυτοί που αναίγουν ταυτόχρονα τα 2-3 κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους είναι αυτοί που πρώτοι θα βρίζουν και θα διαμαρτύρονται όταν το blackout συμβεί.
> 
> Ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ του μπλοκαρίσματος όλων των υπηρεσιών τύπου e-mule,torrent κλπ.
> Eίναι κοινό μυστικό ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αρχείων που ανταλλάσονται εκεί είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα ταινιών-μουσικής ή λογισμικού.
> 
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να διευκολύνεται ο χρήστης που επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ταινίες και σίριαλ σε λίγες ώρες? Για να μπλοκάρει όλους τους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν σε ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ και απόλυτα θεμιτές χρήσεις?
> 
> ...


Εγω προτεινω να απαγορευσουμε την πωληση ολων των αυτοκινητων και μοτοσυκλετων με τελικη ταχυτητα >120 χ.α.ω. Γιατι θα πρεπει να διευκολυνεται ο *πειρατης* της ασφαλτου για να *παρανομει* υπερβαινοντας τα ορια ταχυτητας και να παιρνει στο λαιμο του αθωες ζωες?  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το θέμα είναι, χρειάζεται price drop ? Με τους περισσοτερους εναλλακτικούς να δίνουν single-play >=10mbps με λίγο πάνω από 20E, δεν πιστεύω ότι θεωρούμαστε πια "ακριβοί", σε σχέση με τις υποδομές που έχουμε πάντα.


Ποιος δε θέλει να πληρώνει λιγότερα; Άσε που με τις τιμές που πουλάνε τώρα ρισκάρουν πολύ (δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι άνω του κόστους), θα μπορούσαν να κερδίζουν λίγο περισσότερα (και με *χαμηλότερες* αντί για υψηλότερες τιμές) μπας και προσλάβουν παραπάνω προσωπικό για την εξυπηρέτηση ή/και να παρατήσουν την Teleperformance και την κάθε Teleperformance.

----------


## viron

> Εγω προτεινω να απαγορευσουμε την πωληση ολων των αυτοκινητων και μοτοσυκλετων με τελικη ταχυτητα >120 χ.α.ω. Γιατι θα πρεπει να διευκολυνεται ο *πειρατης* της ασφαλτου για να *παρανομει* υπερβαινοντας τα ορια ταχυτητας και να παιρνει στο λαιμο του αθωες ζωες?


Χouzouris, δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, ή εγω δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής.

Δεν υποστήριξα να κατέβουν τα όρια ταχύτητας γενικα για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Υποστήριξα να ελεγχθεί η ταχύτητα σε δραστηριότητες που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ.

Επίσης για προηγούμενους που σχολίασαν επίσης, γίνεται μια διαστρέβλωση. ¨Αλλο πράγμα η ελευθερία να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με την σύνδεση σου που πληρώνεις , σε αυτό είμαι μαζί και πρώτος υποστηρικτής, και άλλο να κρυβεσαι πίσω από αυτό για να γεμίζεις την γραμμή με ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα. 
ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ελευθερία και δικαίωμα δεν νομιμοποιεί την παρανομία των.

Η αναφορά κάποιου σε μισθούς και κόστος απόκτησης των νομίμων προγραμματων , μουσική και DVD είναι από μόνη της αστεία. Και μένα μου λείπουν τα χρήματα για να αποκτήσω συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα αυτοκινήτων αλλά αυτό δεν με νομιμοποιεί να κλέψω ένα, ούτε είναι ελαφρυντικό. 

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ του ανοικτού λογισμικού σήμερα. (Open software) 
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κατά καιρούς (στο παρελθόν) κλεψίτυπα αντίγραφα προγραμμάτων , αλλά τελικά κατέληξα ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

Έχω μείνει έκπληκτος όταν λόγω επαγγελματος βρίσκω σε υπολογιστές πελατών κλεψιτυπα αντίγραφα προγραμμάτων-utilities που κοστίζουν κάτω από 50 ευρώ, πολλές φορές και κάτω από 30 ευρώ. Είναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ και ΑΙΣΧΟΣ το πόσο η διαφθορά των αντιγράφων λογισμικού έχει περάσει στο πετσί μας. 

Τέλος , πιστεύω(και από προσωπική εμπειρία) ότι το φαινόμενο της διανομής κλεψίτυπων ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΝ αντιγράφων σε δίκτυα peer-to-peer και όχι μόνο βασίζεται στην βεβαιότητα της ΑΤΙΜΩΡΙΣΙΑΣ. Είναι μια πράξη βρασυδειλίας.

Παρακαλώ όσους επιχειρήσουν να ανταπαντήσουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν επιχειρήματα, και σε αυτά που αναφέρω.

Βυρών.

----------


## sdikr

> σορρυ αλλα εχετε ξεφυγει μου φαινεται οταν λεμε οριο εννουμε στην χρηση που θελει να κανει ο χρηστης οποια και αν ειναι αυτη οχι οριο στο τι θα χρησιμοποιησει το ιντερνετ (εκει υπαρχει παραβαση του συμβολαιου που εχει υπογραψει ο πελατης) εκει ειστε λαθος γιατι αν εγω εφοσον πληρωνω ακομα και για απεριοριστη προσβαση δεν μπορει κανεις να με περιορισει να μην κατεβασω "μη νομιμο λογισμικο" απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει η αρμοδια νομοθεσια στην χωρα μας να μου απαγορευει κατι τετοιο απο το ιντερνετ που και παλι θα το εκανα με αλλους τροπους (εργασια) δεν μπορει κανεις να μου περιορισει την λειτουργια γιατι απλα θα με χασει απο πελατη και εμενα και αρκετους αλλους ομοιους με εμενα.
> 
> το ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα στηριζεται στο downloading και στα online games το πιστευετε η οχι αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα δειτε τις κινησεις των παροχων και θα το καταλαβετε. 
> 
> εδω οι νεες εταιρειες NETONE , ON , FORTHNET , HOL και δινουν τεραστιες ταχυτητες θα μαζευαν πελατες μονο για surfing και email δεν νομιζω μαλλον θα εκλειναν χωρις αυτα αγαπητοι μου θα μεινετε εσεις να συντηρητε τις εταιρειες παροχης ιντερνετ αν το θελετε δικο σας εγω δεν θα παρω.
> 
> εδω ανθιζουν ολες οι σελιδες που ασχολουνται με το "μη νομιμο λογισμικο" η τα μαγαζια και εσας σας πειραζει το ιντερνετ που ο αλλος τα κατεβαζει δωρεαν σε αντιθεση με τον αλλον που τα πουλαει και βγαζει και κερδος.
> 
> ας ειναι καλα η δουλεια απλα πειτε το γρηγορα μην βαλω τσαμπα την NETONE 10Mbps να το καταργησω εντελως αν εχετε σκοπο να μου περιορισετε τις υπηρεσιες γιατι απο ογκοχρεωση εγω δεν προκυτε να ψαρωσω τοσα χρηματα πληρωνω στο ΟΤΕ μπορει να μου ερθει και πιο φτηνα που ξερεις.


Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις τότε τους όρους του συμβολαίου σου,  θα δείς οτι αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα  το οτι δεν επιτρέπει παράνομες πράξεις.

----------


## Sakoulas

> Έχω μείνει έκπληκτος όταν λόγω επαγγελματος βρίσκω σε υπολογιστές πελατών κλεψιτυπα αντίγραφα προγραμμάτων-utilities που κοστίζουν κάτω από 50 ευρώ, πολλές φορές και κάτω από 30 ευρώ. Είναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ και ΑΙΣΧΟΣ το πόσο η διαφθορά των αντιγράφων λογισμικού έχει περάσει στο πετσί μας. 
> 
> Τέλος , πιστεύω(και από προσωπική εμπειρία) ότι το φαινόμενο της διανομής κλεψίτυπων ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΝ αντιγράφων σε δίκτυα peer-to-peer και όχι μόνο βασίζεται στην βεβαιότητα της ΑΤΙΜΩΡΙΣΙΑΣ. Είναι μια πράξη βρασυδειλίας.
> 
> Βυρών.


Αν και συμφωνω με τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερες στο post σου, εδω λιγο μας τα χαλας...

Ολοκληρη χωρα το κανει αυτο. Αναφερομαι στην Σουηδια. Προφανως οι νομοι της δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτους της Ελλαδας, αλλα και μονο το γεγονος οτι υπαρχει ευρωπαικη χωρα (και μαλιστα αρκετα αναπτυγμενη) που το επιτρεπει, δεν σου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο; Εχουν τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο οι Σουηδοι και μπορουν και το κανουν ελευθερα; Μου φαινεται πως οχι. Απλοι ανθρωποι ειναι, που απλα δινουν βαση και προτεραιοτητα σε αλλα θεματα.

Προσοχη, δεν λεω οτι πρεπει να τους παρουμε ως παραδειγμα και να αλλαξουμε τους νομους μας (αν και θα ειχε την πλακα του αυτο), αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι σε ορισμενα θεματα...

----------


## zeos

> _Αγοράζω λοιπόν ένα αυτοκίνητο, βγάζω πινακίδες, πληρώνω ασφάλεια και τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ένα χρόνο. Αυτό μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνω χρήση των δρόμων 24/7 (έχει δεν έχει κίνηση). Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βλέπω την φύση έξω από το παράθυρο μου. Θέλω απλά να οδηγώ και να γράφω χιλιόμετρα... Πλερώνω και την βενζίνα βρε αδερφέ...!
> 
> Μήπως όταν αρχίζει η πολύ "κίνηση" να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση που να λέει σήμερα θα κυκλοφορήσουν οι χρήστες από το Περιστέρι, αύριο οι ταξιτζίδες, αύριο οι πεζοί...!!!
> 
> (μα τότε γιατί πλέρωσα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ολόκληρο χρόνο...???)_


 :One thumb up:  Σωστός

----------


## zeos

Προς όλους τους "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες" με τα της πειρατείας, παρακαλώ αποδεχθείτε τα εξής:

1. Η αιτία της πειρατείας είναι η υψηλότατη τιμή στην οποία διατίθενται νόμιμα τα προϊόντα που γίνονται αντικείμενο πειρατείας. Παράλληλα με τις υψηλές τιμές, καταλαβαίνετε φαντάζομαι ότι είναι τεράστια και τα περιθώρια κέρδους (πάνω από 200%).

2. Το ποσοστό της πειρατείας είναι ακόμα σε πολύ μικρό επίπεδο σε σχέση με αυτό της νόμιμης διακίνησης σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Οπότε αυτή τη στιγμή, αυτοί οι πολύ μεγάλοι οικονομικοί "παίκτες" υφίστανται απλώς πενιχρή μείωση των τεράστιων κερδών τους.

3. Οσον αφορά τον σεβασμό της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν τίθεται καν θέμα ότι επιβάλλεται. Μόνο που σε περιπτώσεις όπως η μουσική, οι ταινίες και το λογισμικό πολλές φορές έχουμε φτάσει να μην μιλάμε για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία ενός καλλιτέχνη ή επιστήμονα και τον τίμιο κόπο του, αλλά περισσότερο για ένα τεράστιο σύστημα παραγωγής προϊόντων για μαζική κατανάλωση, που έχει καταντήσει να παράγει με τέτοιο ρυθμό, ώστε η αξία των παραγομένων υποβιβάζεται ταχύτατα μόνη της.
Γιατί είναι σίγουρα ανεκτίμητη η αξία -προσοχή η αξία όχι η τιμή- ενός δίσκου π.χ. του Παβαρότι αλλά όταν διατίθεται στην ίδια τιμή με ένα δίσκο του FAME STORY, μάλλον καλύτερα να κατεβάσεις το δεύτερο από το LIMEWIRE, αφού σε ένα μήνα θα το έχεις πετάξει σε συρτάρι καθότι fast food.
Ας αναλογιστούμε δε ότι ο καλλιτέχνης-παραγωγός ενός έργου -στη σημερινή πλήρως εμπορευματοποιημένη κατάσταση- ίσως να προτιμούσε να μπορούσε να προωθηθεί ελεύθερα και δωρεάν το έργο του σε περισσότερους, παρά επί χρήμασι (και συνήθως επί πολλώ) σε ολίγους. Ο καλλιτέχνης δεν βλάπτεται από τη διασπορά της δουλειάς του, η εταιρεία που εκμεταλλεύεται τη δημιουργία του πλήττεται...
Επειδή μάλλον ξέφυγα και λίγο να ξεκαθαρίσω και ένα τελευταίο. Η μητέρα της πειρατείας είναι η φτώχεια... Αν ξαφνικά οι πατάτες -που είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης- κάνουν 200 ευρώ το κιλό, όλοι θα σπεύσουμε να βρούμε φτηνότερες, με ΚΑΘΕ τρόπο, νόμιμο ή παράνομο, χωρίς να μας νοιάξει αν αυτοί που τις πουλάνε χάνουν λεφτά. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης... Σας παρακαλώ να σκεφθείτε αν εν έτει 2007 οι υπολογιστές και το λογισμικό που προορίζεται για μαζική χρήση είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης... 

Συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι αλλά μου κατέβηκαν καθώς τα έγραφα... Οποιαδήποτε κριτική ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Προς όλους τους "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες" με τα της πειρατείας, παρακαλώ αποδεχθείτε τα εξής:
> 
> 1. Η αιτία της πειρατείας είναι η υψηλότατη τιμή στην οποία διατίθενται νόμιμα τα προϊόντα που γίνονται αντικείμενο πειρατείας. Παράλληλα με τις υψηλές τιμές, καταλαβαίνετε φαντάζομαι *ότι είναι τεράστια και τα περιθώρια κέρδους (πάνω από 200%)*.
> 
> 2. Το ποσοστό της πειρατείας είναι ακόμα *σε πολύ μικρό επίπεδο σε σχέση με αυτό της νόμιμης διακίνησης σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο*. Οπότε αυτή τη στιγμή, αυτοί οι πολύ μεγάλοι οικονομικοί "παίκτες" υφίστανται απλώς πενιχρή μείωση των τεράστιων κερδών τους.


αυτα απο που προκυπτουν? εχεις καποια στοιχεια ή ειναι εκτιμησεις σου? :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις τότε τους όρους του συμβολαίου σου, θα δείς οτι αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα το οτι δεν επιτρέπει παράνομες πράξεις.


το τι λεει στους ορους συμβολαιου το γνωριζω οπως εσυ ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα για ποιους λογους τα γραφουν ολα αυτα. 

με την σειρα μου σου θυμιζω τι λεει το προσωπικο απορρητο καμια αρχη δεν μπορει με τους τωρινους νομους να κανει ταυτοποιηση ip address με φυσικο προσωπο αρα ας αλλαξει ο νομος και μετα βλεπουμε διοτι οπως ειπα στο χερι των εταιρειων ειναι να σταματησει το φαινομενο πειρατεια λογισμικου κτλ αν βαλουν το μυαλουδακι τους να σκεφτει και φτιαξουν σε λογικα επιπεδα τις τιμες.

διοτι οπως αναφερα αν θες στην σημερινη εποχη 2 μηνιατικα για να παρεις εναν υπολογιστη με το λειτουργικο του συστημα (windows) και τα (office) τοτε θα πρεπει να πεινασει η οικογενεια σου η να μην τα αγορασεις με αποτελεσμα να χασεις την δουλεια σου , το παιδι σου να μην μπορει να κανει τα μαθηματα κτλ και μην μου πειτε εξυπναδες περι ανοικτου λογισμικου διοτι αγαπητοι αυτος που εχει μεγαλωσει με windows και office δεν αλλαζει νοοτροπια ειδικα αν ειναι απειρος χρηστης η καποιας ηλικιας.

απο εκει και περα ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος για οτι χρηση της συνδεσης του κανει δεν μπορει κανεις να του βαλει ορια πια υπηρεσια θα χρησιμοποιει και πια οχι.

τωρα αν καποιοι θελουν να το παιζουν "νομιμοι" και στην πραγματικοτητα σκιζονται στο κατεβασμα προβλημα τους εγω εχω το θαρρος να πω οτι χρησιμοποιω τετοια δικτυα μπορω να σας πω οτι στην πλειοψησια σε αυτα τα δικτυα αγαπητοι φιλοι παιζουν συνδεσεις τυπου ON 10-16Mbps , NETONE 10Mbps , HOL , FORTHNET 24Mbps για κακη τυχη αυτων φαινεται η IP και η ΧΩΡΑ οπως και ο ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ τους αρα τα σχολια περισσευουν διοτι αν π.χ το DSL στην ελλαδα εχει 3.000.000 χρηστες και τα 2.000.000 χρησιμοποιουν τα δικτυα αυτα να γιατι κολλαει το ιντερνετ διοτι αν ηταν οπως τα λετε εσεις και τα 2.000.000 χρησιμοποιουσαν το ιντερνετ για σερφαρισμα και ταχυδρομειο δεν θα ειχαμε προβλημα κανενα.

 :Respekt:

----------


## yiapap

> με την σειρα μου σου θυμιζω τι λεει το προσωπικο απορρητο καμια αρχη δεν μπορει με τους τωρινους νομους να κανει ταυτοποιηση ip address με φυσικο προσωπο αρα ας αλλαξει ο νομος και μετα βλεπουμε διοτι οπως ειπα στο χερι των εταιρειων ειναι να σταματησει το φαινομενο πειρατεια λογισμικου κτλ αν βαλουν το μυαλουδακι τους να σκεφτει και φτιαξουν σε λογικα επιπεδα τις τιμες.


Φυσικά και μπορεί. Η αρχή ονομάζεται "εισαγγελέας".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χouzouris, δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, ή εγω δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής.
> 
> Δεν υποστήριξα να κατέβουν τα όρια ταχύτητας γενικα για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Υποστήριξα να ελεγχθεί η ταχύτητα σε δραστηριότητες που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ.
> 
> Επίσης για προηγούμενους που σχολίασαν επίσης, γίνεται μια διαστρέβλωση. ¨Αλλο πράγμα η ελευθερία να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με την σύνδεση σου που πληρώνεις , σε αυτό είμαι μαζί και πρώτος υποστηρικτής, και άλλο να κρυβεσαι πίσω από αυτό για να γεμίζεις την γραμμή με ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα. 
> ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ελευθερία και δικαίωμα δεν νομιμοποιεί την παρανομία των.
> 
> Η αναφορά κάποιου σε μισθούς και κόστος απόκτησης των νομίμων προγραμματων , μουσική και DVD είναι από μόνη της αστεία. Και μένα μου λείπουν τα χρήματα για να αποκτήσω συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα αυτοκινήτων αλλά αυτό δεν με νομιμοποιεί να κλέψω ένα, ούτε είναι ελαφρυντικό. 
> 
> ...


εγω προσωπικα διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου για πολλους λογους που θελω πολλες σελιδες για να σου αναλυσω ολα τα αντι επιχειρηματα μου για την πειρατεια και την αντιμετωπιση της απλα ενα πραγμα θα σου αναφερω η πειρατεια ανθιζει γιατι και οι παροχοι την θελουν και οι εταιρειες γιατι προωθουν τα προιοντα τους και οι καταναλωτες γιατι ετσι εχουν μαθει αν καποιος ηθελα να παταξει την πειρατεια θα το ειχε κανει τωρα που μιλαμε απλα δεν θελουν γιατι τους συμφερει για διαφορους λογους για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ με αυτο το περιεχομενο για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ κτλ.

στο παραδειγμα που εγω αναφερα οτι αν καποιος θελει να αγορασει υπολογιστη με windows και office γιατι ετσι εχει μαθει μια ζωη να δουλευει η το παιδι σε αυτα γνωριζει η χρειαζεται αυτα για να παρει μια πιστοποιηση και να μπει στο δημοσιο αυτος η γυναικα του και για την αγορα αυτων των 3 πραγματων πρεπει να δωσει 2 μηνιατικα κανεις δεν μου απαντησε? παρα μονο και καλα οτι μπορει να παρει προγραμματα ανοικτου κωδικα? linux? , openoffice? δεν τα χρησιμοποιει κανεις για την χρηση που τα θελει το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα 

δεν αναφερθηκα για δισκακια μουσικης/ταινιων διοτι εκει συμφωνω δεν εχεις τα χρηματα δεν αγοραζεις.

αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα τωρα αν θελετε και τεκμηριωση για αυτο πηγαινετε να παρετε πιστοποιηση γνωσης υπολογιστη και πειτε μου τι χρειαζεται για αυτο.

η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου καλως η κακως εχει μαθει να δουλευει σε windows και office και πανω σε αυτα βασιζονται και ολες οι πιστοποιησεις γνωσεων για τους υπολογιστες αρα τα σχολια περισσευουν.

----------


## yiapap

> Για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς...παρα πολύ εύκολα. Για μη επαγγελματικούς, υπάρχει το youtube, υπάρχουν μερικά κουλά games (ποιος μπορεί να ονομάσει ένα mmo που ζυγίζει 20gb και βγάζει updates πολλαπλών gb κάθε τρεις και λίγο ?), υπάρχει το steam, το video chat, κτλ.


Ακόμη δεν μου είπες για ποιούς επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς θα κατεβάσεις TB.
Οι άλλες υπηρεσίες, όλες παραπέμπουν σε video streaming. ΟΚ... Πόσα KB/s είναι ένα video στο utube; Στο video chat που αναφέρεις π.χ. περιορίζεσαι ΗΔΗ από το upload (του συνομιλητή)!
Καλά το voip που ανέφερε άλλος φίλος δεν το βάζω καθόλου μέσα.
Αλλά ας τα πάρουμε ΟΛΑ μαζί:
80KB/s utube
60KB/s video chat (512Kbps upload)
20KB/s voip
-----------------
160KB/s
Και πρόσεξε... μιλάμε να τα κάνεις αυτά ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ! Εσύ και ο Ναπολέοντας μόνο μπορείτε!  :Smile: 




> _Αγοράζω λοιπόν ένα αυτοκίνητο, βγάζω πινακίδες, πληρώνω ασφάλεια και τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ένα χρόνο. Αυτό μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνω χρήση των δρόμων 24/7 (έχει δεν έχει κίνηση). Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βλέπω την φύση έξω από το παράθυρο μου. Θέλω απλά να οδηγώ και να γράφω χιλιόμετρα... Πλερώνω και την βενζίνα βρε αδερφέ...!
> 
> Μήπως όταν αρχίζει η πολύ "κίνηση" να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση που να λέει σήμερα θα κυκλοφορήσουν οι χρήστες από το Περιστέρι, αύριο οι ταξιτζίδες, αύριο οι πεζοί...!!!
> 
> (μα τότε γιατί πλέρωσα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας για ολόκληρο χρόνο...???)_


Εχμ... Δηλαδή την λέξη "δακτύλιος" πρώτη φορά την ακούς;  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φυσικά και μπορεί. Η αρχή ονομάζεται "εισαγγελέας".


δυστυχως κανεις λαθος φιλε μου η αρχη αυτη που αναφερεις δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα στο κωλυμα που εχει ο νομος για το ιντερνετ οι αρχες στην ελλαδα κυνηγανε μονο το πορνογραφικο υλικο σε τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορουν να επεμβουν (εχεις δει πολλα παραδειγματα να εχουν συλλαβει ατομα με "παρανομο" λογισμικο στην ελλαδα? ακομα και αλλοδαπους η τα μαγαζια κατω στο κεντρο) γιατι εγω δεν ξερω κανεναν.

αν λειτουργουσε η αρχη που λες και ο νομος τοτε δεν θα ειχατε προβλημα bandwidth θα μας ειχαν πιασει ολους.

----------


## sdikr

> εγω προσωπικα διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου για πολλους λογους που θελω πολλες σελιδες για να σου αναλυσω ολα τα αντι επιχειρηματα μου για την πειρατεια και την αντιμετωπιση της απλα ενα πραγμα θα σου αναφερω η πειρατεια ανθιζει γιατι και οι παροχοι την θελουν και οι εταιρειες γιατι προωθουν τα προιοντα τους και οι καταναλωτες γιατι ετσι εχουν μαθει αν καποιος ηθελα να παταξει την πειρατεια θα το ειχε κανει τωρα που μιλαμε απλα δεν θελουν γιατι τους συμφερει για διαφορους λογους για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ με αυτο το περιεχομενο για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ κτλ.
> 
> στο παραδειγμα που εγω αναφερα οτι αν καποιος θελει να αγορασει υπολογιστη με windows και office γιατι ετσι εχει μαθει μια ζωη να δουλευει η το παιδι σε αυτα γνωριζει η χρειαζεται αυτα για να παρει μια πιστοποιηση και να μπει στο δημοσιο αυτος η γυναικα του και για την αγορα αυτων των 3 πραγματων πρεπει να δωσει 2 μηνιατικα κανεις δεν μου απαντησε? παρα μονο και καλα οτι μπορει να παρει προγραμματα ανοικτου κωδικα? linux? , openoffice? δεν τα χρησιμοποιει κανεις για την χρηση που τα θελει το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα 
> 
> δεν αναφερθηκα για δισκακια μουσικης/ταινιων διοτι εκει συμφωνω δεν εχεις τα χρηματα δεν αγοραζεις.
> 
> αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα τωρα αν θελετε και τεκμηριωση για αυτο πηγαινετε να παρετε πιστοποιηση γνωσης υπολογιστη και πειτε μου τι χρειαζεται για αυτο.
> 
> η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου καλως η κακως εχει μαθει να δουλευει σε windows και office και πανω σε αυτα βασιζονται και ολες οι πιστοποιησεις γνωσεων για τους υπολογιστες αρα τα σχολια περισσευουν.


Windows + office    = 330 ευρώ,  πραγματικά αν τα δυο σου μηνιάτικα είναι 330 ευρω τότε καλά κάνεις

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω εχω καλυτερη λυση για ολους 

για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για σερφαρισμα και ταχυδρομειο αφηστε τις DSL και παρτε PSTN σας αρκει

για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για κατεβασμα και παιχνιδια παρτε την DSL

για οποιον δεν θελει τιποτα απο τα δυο του συνιστω το παρακατω :

αφηστε τους υπολογιστες που ειναι "διαβολικα" μηχανηματα και καντε κατι αλλο πιο χρησιμο στην κοινωνια.

αφηστε εμας τους αμαρτωλους να απολαυσουμε το bandwidth που θελουμε.

απλα πραγματα

Υ.Σ οταν οι παροχοι βαλουν ορια σε διακινηση δεδομενων και υπηρεσιων θελω να δω ποσοι τοτε θα φωναζετε.? γιατι ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γκρινιαζετε τοτε.

----------


## viron

> εγω προσωπικα διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου για πολλους λογους που θελω πολλες σελιδες για να σου αναλυσω ολα τα αντι επιχειρηματα μου για την πειρατεια και την αντιμετωπιση της απλα ενα πραγμα θα σου αναφερω η πειρατεια ανθιζει γιατι και οι παροχοι την θελουν και οι εταιρειες γιατι προωθουν τα προιοντα τους και οι καταναλωτες γιατι ετσι εχουν μαθει αν καποιος ηθελα να παταξει την πειρατεια θα το ειχε κανει τωρα που μιλαμε απλα δεν θελουν γιατι τους συμφερει για διαφορους λογους για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ με αυτο το περιεχομενο για αυτο υπαρχουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ κτλ.
> 
> στο παραδειγμα που εγω αναφερα οτι αν καποιος θελει να αγορασει υπολογιστη με windows και office γιατι ετσι εχει μαθει μια ζωη να δουλευει η το παιδι σε αυτα γνωριζει η χρειαζεται αυτα για να παρει μια πιστοποιηση και να μπει στο δημοσιο αυτος η γυναικα του και για την αγορα αυτων των 3 πραγματων πρεπει να δωσει 2 μηνιατικα κανεις δεν μου απαντησε? παρα μονο και καλα οτι μπορει να παρει προγραμματα ανοικτου κωδικα? linux? , openoffice? δεν τα χρησιμοποιει κανεις για την χρηση που τα θελει το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα 
> 
> δεν αναφερθηκα για δισκακια μουσικης/ταινιων διοτι εκει συμφωνω δεν εχεις τα χρηματα δεν αγοραζεις.
> 
> αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα τωρα αν θελετε και τεκμηριωση για αυτο πηγαινετε να παρετε πιστοποιηση γνωσης υπολογιστη και πειτε μου τι χρειαζεται για αυτο.
> 
> η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου καλως η κακως εχει μαθει να δουλευει σε windows και office και πανω σε αυτα βασιζονται και ολες οι πιστοποιησεις γνωσεων για τους υπολογιστες αρα τα σχολια περισσευουν.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου για το μονοπώλιο MIcrosoft-windows-office. Αλλά διαφωνώ στην προτεινόμενη λύση. Δεν είναι λύση τα παράνομα αντίγραφα, να πολεμήσουμε μαζί να υπάρχει στο δημόσιο ΚΑΙ στις εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης ενναλακτικά προγράμματα ανοικτού λογισμικού. Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ΜΟΝΟ προγράμματα ανοικτού λογισμικού.

ΚΑΜΜΙΑ δικαιολογία δεν υπάρχει για παράνομα αντίγραφα.

Άλλωστε σήμερα οι περισσότερες εταιρείες δίνουν δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις  των προγραμμάτων τους (δίμηνο-τρίμηνο) οπότε αν η δοκιμή μας αρέσει το αγοράζουμε. Πολλοί από τον εθισμό (και την ευκολία)  των παράνομων αντιγράφων δεν είναι διατειθιμένοι να πληρώσουν οποιοδήποτε ποσό για λογισμικό όσο μικρό και να είναι.



> εγω εχω καλυτερη λυση για ολους
> 
> για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για σερφαρισμα και ταχυδρομειο αφηστε τις DSL και παρτε PSTN σας αρκει
> 
> για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για κατεβασμα και παιχνιδια παρτε την DSL
> 
> για οποιον δεν θελει τιποτα απο τα δυο του συνιστω το παρακατω :
> 
> αφηστε τους υπολογιστες που ειναι "διαβολικα" μηχανηματα και καντε κατι αλλο πιο χρησιμο στην κοινωνια.
> ...


Κανείς δεν είναι υπέρ της λογοκρισίας και της 'φορολόγισης' των υπηρεσιών από τους παρόχους. Αλλά η νοοτροπία που διαφημίζεις ότι η απόλαυση του bandwidth ταυτίζεται με την διακίνηση ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΝ αντιγραφών δίνει το άλλοθι σε αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν το ιντερνετ των 2 ταχυτήτων.

Δυστυχώς στον μικρόκοσμο της Ελλάδας το ιντερνετ είναι ταυτισμένο με αυτά που εσύ περιγράφεις. Τέλος τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα ΔΕΝ είναι το ιντερνετ. Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα μόνο μέρος των υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται πάνω από τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα. Η έλλειψη όμως άλλων υπηρεσιών  στην πατρίδα μας οδηγεί πολλούς στην ταύτιση ιντερνετ αι ευρυζωνικών δικτύων. 

Βύρων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Windows + office = 330 ευρώ, πραγματικά αν τα δυο σου μηνιάτικα είναι 330 ευρω τότε καλά κάνεις


σου διεφυγε κατι ομως απο το παραδειγμα ο υπολογιστης.? που θα δουλεψουν και τα δυο προγραμματα.

διοτι οσοι ερχονται για πιστοποιησεις επειδη αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου οπως και πολλων αλλων δεν διαθετουν κανεναν υπολογιστη και σε τα ατομα αυτα αν βλεπατε τι επαγγελμα κανουν θα μενατε με το στομα ανοικτο.

----------


## hemlock

> σου διεφυγε κατι ομως απο το παραδειγμα ο υπολογιστης.? που θα δουλεψουν και τα δυο προγραμματα.
> 
> διοτι οσοι ερχονται για πιστοποιησεις επειδη αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου οπως και πολλων αλλων δεν διαθετουν κανεναν υπολογιστη και σε τα ατομα αυτα αν βλεπατε τι επαγγελμα κανουν θα μενατε με το στομα ανοικτο.


Και ετσι να το σκεφτεις ,γιατι να θες 100Mb συνδεση?
Για να εχεις σε μια ωρα το Office και να μπορεσεις να το "ψαξεις" λιγες ωρες περισσοτερο?
Ολα οσα εχεις πει για εισαγγελεις και ποινες μη σε νοιαζει ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς που λεει και ο Λιακο..Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το οποιο Bandwidth μπορεις να παρεις απο τον ISP ,αλλα το οτι δεν υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο σου η λεξη πειρατεια... :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου για το μονοπώλιο MIcrosoft-windows-office. Αλλά διαφωνώ στην προτεινόμενη λύση. Δεν είναι λύση τα παράνομα αντίγραφα, να πολεμήσουμε μαζί να υπάρχει στο δημόσιο ΚΑΙ στις εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης ενναλακτικά προγράμματα ανοικτού λογισμικού. Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ΜΟΝΟ προγράμματα ανοικτού λογισμικού.
> 
> ΚΑΜΜΙΑ δικαιολογία δεν υπάρχει για παράνομα αντίγραφα.
> 
> Άλλωστε σήμερα οι περισσότερες εταιρείες δίνουν δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις των προγραμμάτων τους (δίμηνο-τρίμηνο) οπότε αν η δοκιμή μας αρέσει το αγοράζουμε. Πολλοί από τον εθισμό (και την ευκολία) των παράνομων αντιγράφων δεν είναι διατειθιμένοι να πληρώσουν οποιοδήποτε ποσό για λογισμικό όσο μικρό και να είναι.
> 
> Βύρων.


για αυτο σου λεω φιλε μου οτι απλα δεν επιθυμουν να λυσουν κανενα προβλημα οι εταιρειες και οργανισμοι αλλιως θα το ειχαν κανει ηδη.

εδω ελεγαν οτι θα μπει LINUX και OPEN SOURCE σε σχολεια/σχολες κτλ και το σχεδιο πατωσε γιατι δεν πηραν τις απαραιτητες "προμηθειες" και το λεω γιατι εδω που δουλευω θελαμε να φτιαξουμε αιθουσα εκπαιδευσης σε LINUX και OPEN SOURCE λογισμικο και ολο το project πατωσε γιατι ουτε καθηγητες βρηκαμε να ασχοληθουν ουτε μαθητες αλλα ουτε καν εταιρεια που να μας δωσει εξοπλισμο.

αν μπορουσα να σου αναφερω ονομαστικα παραδειγματα εταιρειων που βγαζουν και πουλανε λογισμικο και οι ιδιοι υπαλληλοι τους εχουν παρανομο λογισμικο εγκατεστημενο σε υπολογιστες εταιρικους δεν θα ξανα ελεγες κουβεντα για την πειρατεια.

αν κανεις μια ερευνα θα δεις ποιοι χρησιμοποιουν "μη νομιμο λογισμικο" που δουλευουν και τι θεση εχουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και ετσι να το σκεφτεις ,γιατι να θες 100Mb συνδεση?
> Για να εχεις σε μια ωρα το Office και να μπορεσεις να το "ψαξεις" λιγες ωρες περισσοτερο?
> Ολα οσα εχεις πει για εισαγγελεις και ποινες μη σε νοιαζει ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς που λεει και ο Λιακο..Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το οποιο Bandwidth μπορεις να παρεις απο τον ISP ,αλλα το οτι δεν υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο σου η λεξη πειρατεια...


εγω φιλε μου δεν εχω μεγαλες συνδεσεις 1Mbps ηταν μεχρι προσφατα η ταχυτητα μου και ειχα ξεκινησει απο τα ταπεινα 384Kbps οταν καποιοι αλλοι ειχαν πολυ γρηγοροτερες απο μενα ταχυτητες.

οσο για την "πειρατεια" και τι λυσεις υπαρχουν μπορω καποια φαση να στο αναλυσω οσο μπορω γιατι μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι συμφεροντα εμπλεκονται στο θεμα αυτο και δεν εφαρμοζεται τιποτα στον κοσμο.

αν ηθελαν να πολεμησουν την πειρατεια θα επρεπε να κλεισουν οι μισες δημοσιες υπηρεσιες/σχολες/οργανισμοι και ιδιωτικες εταιρειες να κλεισουν ολα τα μαγαζια στην πλειοψηφια τους στην στουρναρη και σε αλλες περιοχες , να κλεισουν τον μισο πληθυσμο της χωρας μας , να κλεισουν τους αλλοδαπους που πωλουν δισκακια , να κλεισουν τα χιλιαδες/εκατομμυρια σελιδες που εχουν τετοιο περιεχομενο και αφου θα εκαναν ολα αυτα τοτε οι παροχοι η θα εξυπηρετουσαν εσας με αρκετο bandwidth η θα εκλειναν γιατι θα εισασταν λιγοι να τους συντηρησετε.

τοτε θα τα λεγαμε.

----------


## hemlock

> εγω φιλε μου δεν εχω μεγαλες συνδεσεις 1Mbps ηταν μεχρι προσφατα η ταχυτητα μου και ειχα ξεκινησει απο τα ταπεινα 384Kbps οταν καποιοι αλλοι ειχαν πολυ γρηγοροτερες απο μενα ταχυτητες.
> 
> οσο για την "πειρατεια" και τι λυσεις υπαρχουν μπορω καποια φαση να στο αναλυσω οσο μπορω γιατι μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι συμφεροντα εμπλεκονται στο θεμα αυτο και δεν εφαρμοζεται τιποτα στον κοσμο.


Ωρε συ τι δεν μπορεις να χωνεψεις και απαντας με παραδειγματα?
Αν εψαχνες/ηξερες λιγο περισσοτερο τα των δικτυων θα τρομαζες για το ποσο ευκολο ειναι να σε πιασουν οταν θελησουν...
Αυτο στο λεω γιατι ,νοιωθω οτι πιστευεις οτι κρυβεσαι πισω απο την ανωνυμια του Internet, δηλαδη ενω θεωρεις ποινικο αδικημα να μπεις στα Μετροπολις και να "παρεις" ενα cd/dvd ,νοιωθεις αρχοντας κατεβαζοντας το-->το ιδιο ειναι, αλλο αν οι οποιες εταιρειες δεν κυνηγανε μαζικα (απλα θυμησου τι επαθαν  χρηστες του edonkey πριν κανα χρονο στη Γερμανια)...

----------


## yiapap

> εγω εχω καλυτερη λυση για ολους 
> 
> για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για σερφαρισμα και ταχυδρομειο αφηστε τις DSL και παρτε PSTN σας αρκει
> 
> για εσας που θελετε το διαδικτυο για κατεβασμα και παιχνιδια παρτε την DSL


Σου είναι ΤΟΣΟ δύσκολο να κατανοήσεις ότι η ταχύτητα μεταγωγής είναι ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα από τον όγκο των διακινούμενων δεδομένων;
Υπάρχουν άτομα που χρειάζονται ταχύτητα χωρίς να μαζεύουν Terrabytes από "video chats".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ωρε συ τι δεν μπορεις να χωνεψεις και απαντας με παραδειγματα?
> Αν εψαχνες/ηξερες λιγο περισσοτερο τα των δικτυων θα τρομαζες για το ποσο ευκολο ειναι να σε πιασουν οταν θελησουν...
> Αυτο στο λεω γιατι ,νοιωθω οτι πιστευεις οτι κρυβεσαι πισω απο την ανωνυμια του Internet, δηλαδη ενω θεωρεις ποινικο αδικημα να μπεις στα Μετροπολις και να "παρεις" ενα cd/dvd ,νοιωθεις αρχοντας κατεβαζοντας το-->το ιδιο ειναι, αλλο αν οι οποιες εταιρειες δεν κυνηγανε μαζικα (απλα θυμησου τι επαθαν χρηστες του edonkey πριν κανα χρονο στη Γερμανια)...


εγω φιλε μου τα ξερω αυτα που λες περι ανωνυμιας στο διαδικτυο.

απλα οπως ειπες αν θελησουν το κανουν διοτι δυστυχως οι ιδιοι και τα χρησιμοποιουν αρα αν κανουν αυτοι παρανομιες δεν μπορουν να πιασουν εσενα η εμενα για παρανομια.

οσο για αυτο που λες οτι το παιζω π.χ αρχοντας αν περιμεναν εμενα οι παροχοι και οι εταιρειες με το 384/512/1024 συνδεση τοτε θα ειχαν πτωχευσει γιατι αλλιως ειναι να κατεβαζεις με 1Mbps και αλλιως ειναι με 10-12-16-24Mbps εχει τεραστια διαφορα ξερεις.




> Σου είναι ΤΟΣΟ δύσκολο να κατανοήσεις ότι η ταχύτητα μεταγωγής είναι ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα από τον όγκο των διακινούμενων δεδομένων;
> Υπάρχουν άτομα που χρειάζονται ταχύτητα χωρίς να μαζεύουν Terrabytes από "video chats".


εμενα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να σε κατανοησω απλα σου θυμιζω οτι δεν σε πιστευω οχι μονο εσενα αλλα κανεναν που εχει απο 10Mbps και πανω οτι την θελει για αυτο που λες διοτι αν ηταν ετσι τα πραγματα δεν θα ειχαμε αυτα τα προβληματα που εχουμε τωρα δηλαδη αν τα κατεβαστηρια και τα τορρενταδικα και τα παιχνιδαδικα ηταν λιγοτερα απο εσας που κανετε νομιμη χρηση της συνδεσης..

την κινηση του διαδικτυου την εχεις δει απο τους παροχους σε σχεση με υπηρεσιες και πρωτοκολλα? για ψαξε λιγο να την δεις.




> Και ετσι να το σκεφτεις ,γιατι να θες 100Mb συνδεση?
> Για να εχεις σε μια ωρα το Office και να μπορεσεις να το "ψαξεις" λιγες ωρες περισσοτερο?
> Ολα οσα εχεις πει για εισαγγελεις και ποινες μη σε νοιαζει ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς που λεει και ο Λιακο..Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το οποιο Bandwidth μπορεις να παρεις απο τον ISP ,αλλα το οτι δεν υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο σου η λεξη πειρατεια...


βασικα ομως δεν καταλαβες το παραδειγμα λεω ποσα θες για να αγορασεις εναν υπολογιστη με windows και office αυτο ειναι το παραδειγμα μου και μου ελεγαν οι διαφοροι για προγραμματα ανοικτου κωδικα κτλ αλλα στις πιστοποιησεις του δημοσιου και μη και γενικα σε ολες τις εργασιες windows και office χρησιμοποιουν.

οποτε αν πας να αγορασεις υπολογιστη με windows + office θες ενα μηνιατικο η και δυο
για μενα ειναι δυο μηνιατικα δηλαδη 2χ700 ευρω.



Off Topic


		Υ.Σ παρακληση σε καποιον της Σ.Ο μπορει να συγχωνευσει τις απαντησεις μου εδω. και πειτε μου πως στο καλο δουλευει αυτο το ρημαδι πολλαπλη απαντηση μεχρι τωρα δεν τα εχω καταφερει να το κανω να δουλέψει. (βλεπεις ειμαι newbie στο vbulletin ακομα)

----------


## gatoulas

Γιατί δε βουτάς από κάπου κι έναν υπολογιστή;  :Thinking: 
Πανάκριβα τα μηχανήματα του σατανά!  :Whistle:

----------


## sonic

> Γιατί δε βουτάς από κάπου κι έναν υπολογιστή; 
> Πανάκριβα τα μηχανήματα του σατανά!


 :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> δυστυχως κανεις λαθος φιλε μου η αρχη αυτη που αναφερεις δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα στο κωλυμα που εχει ο νομος για το ιντερνετ οι αρχες στην ελλαδα κυνηγανε μονο το πορνογραφικο υλικο σε τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορουν να επεμβουν (εχεις δει πολλα παραδειγματα να εχουν συλλαβει ατομα με "παρανομο" λογισμικο στην ελλαδα? ακομα και αλλοδαπους η τα μαγαζια κατω στο κεντρο) γιατι εγω δεν ξερω κανεναν.
> 
> αν λειτουργουσε η αρχη που λες και ο νομος τοτε δεν θα ειχατε προβλημα bandwidth θα μας ειχαν πιασει ολους.


Το ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποιο προηγούμενο ακόμη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει η ελευθερία κινήσεων και το ακαταλόγιστο. Σίγουρα θα είναι πολύ δυσάρεστη η ημέρα, που θα δούμε την πρώτη επιτυχή δίωξη με παράνομη διακίνηση υλικού. Τα τεχνικά μέσα υπάρχουν, τα δεδομένα καταγράφονται, και ευτυχώς έως σήμερα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. Ομως σίγουρα το πράγμα αυτό δεν θα διαρκέσει επ άπειρο. Οσο για συλλήψεις, δεν έχουν γίνει κατ'οίκον συλλήψεις, επειδή οι εταιρίες λογισμικού δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τον home user, αλλά είναι πολλές εταιρίες, που (σωστά κατα την γνώμη μου), αναγκάστηκαν να αγοράσουν όλο το εμπορικό λογισμικό που βρέθηκε παρανόμως στην κατοχή τους.




> σου διεφυγε κατι ομως απο το παραδειγμα ο υπολογιστης.? που θα δουλεψουν και τα δυο προγραμματα.
> 
> διοτι οσοι ερχονται για πιστοποιησεις επειδη αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου οπως και πολλων αλλων δεν διαθετουν κανεναν υπολογιστη και σε τα ατομα αυτα αν βλεπατε τι επαγγελμα κανουν θα μενατε με το στομα ανοικτο.


 
Παρντόν;;; Η λογική σου ξεφεύγει πολύ εδώ πέρα δυστυχώς. Θες να μου πείς δηλαδή, ότι κάποιος θα πάρει υπολογιστη των πχ 800 ευρώ, απλά και μόνο για να εξασκεί τις δεξιότητές του στο Word; Εαν χρειάζεται υπολογιστή στο σπίτι, και θέλει να κάνει και επεξεργασία κειμένου, ας πάρει το Open Office. Και αυτός ο κάποιος δεν πληρώνει για το Office τα 330 ευρώ, αλλά δεν λυπάται να δίνει 30-40 ευρώ το μήνα για να κάνει fast all day long downloading.... Μήπως και ο υπολογιστής του έχει και την 8800GTX biTurbo Nitrogen κάρτα; .... Αστα φίλε μου, να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας... Το να κάνεις πειρατία, ΟΚ, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να εξωραίσεις και να εξιδανικεύσεις την πειρατία. Αλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο.

Και όπως είπε και ο yiapap, και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας, όντως 20GB ειναι αρκετά για το 95% των χρηστών που δεν κάνουν heavy downloading. Οχι για όλους, αλλά για το 95%. Και δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση η ταχύτητα downloading, με την ποσότητα downloading. Πχ ένα πακέτο των 20GB μηνιαίως, δεν σημαίνει ταχύτητα 1Mbps, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, σημαίνει ταχύτητα 24Mbps, για να κατεβαίνουν emails και σελίδες και pdfs ακαριαία. Να παίζει voip και online gaming με το ελάχιστο δυνατό latency. Αντιθέτως οι heavy downloaders δεν έχουν ανάγκη χαμηλού latency, και υψηλής προτεραιότητας.




> εμενα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να σε κατανοησω απλα σου θυμιζω οτι δεν σε πιστευω οχι μονο εσενα αλλα κανεναν που εχει απο 10Mbps και πανω οτι την θελει για αυτο που λες διοτι αν ηταν ετσι τα πραγματα δεν θα ειχαμε αυτα τα προβληματα που εχουμε τωρα δηλαδη αν τα κατεβαστηρια και τα τορρενταδικα και τα παιχνιδαδικα ηταν λιγοτερα απο εσας που κανετε νομιμη χρηση της συνδεσης..


Λυπάμαι, αλλά όποιος έχει την μυγα μυγιάζεται λέει μια παροιμία, και μην κρινεις εξ'ιδίων τα αλλότροια. 




> την κινηση του διαδικτυου την εχεις δει απο τους παροχους σε σχεση με υπηρεσιες και πρωτοκολλα? για ψαξε λιγο να την δεις.


Σε μια αναφορά πριν δυο περίπου χρόνια αναφέροταν ότι παγκοσμίως τα p2p καταλάμβαναν το 70% της παγκόσμιας κίνησης. Αυτό το ποσοστο έχει πέσει λόγω youtube και λοίπών ομοίων video sites, αλλά το άρθροισμα τους , δηλαδή p2p & video πάνω απο 75%





> βασικα ομως δεν καταλαβες το παραδειγμα λεω ποσα θες για να αγορασεις εναν υπολογιστη με windows και office αυτο ειναι το παραδειγμα μου και μου ελεγαν οι διαφοροι για προγραμματα ανοικτου κωδικα κτλ αλλα στις πιστοποιησεις του δημοσιου και μη και γενικα σε ολες τις εργασιες windows και office χρησιμοποιουν. οποτε αν πας να αγορασεις υπολογιστη με windows + office θες ενα μηνιατικο η και δυο για μενα ειναι δυο μηνιατικα δηλαδη 2χ700 ευρω.


Kαι η αγορά αυτοκινήτου κοστίζει κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ, αλλά δεν πάμε να πάρουμε τσαμπέ απο καμμιά αντιπροσωπεία.... Εαν δεν έχεις τα φράγκα για να αγοράσεις υπολογιστή, μπορείς να πάρεις έναν μεταχειρισμένο (and guess what, OS and applications included most of the times) ή δεν παίρνεις καθόλου.

----------


## zeos

> αυτα απο που προκυπτουν? εχεις καποια στοιχεια ή ειναι εκτιμησεις σου?


Mερικά στοιχεία από Business Software Alliance (BSA)

http://w3.bsa.org/globalstudy//uploa...cy%20Study.pdf

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement...9199120,00.htm

Δες και αυτά
http://www.negativland.com/minidis.html
http://www.musicdish.com/mag/index.php3?id=9680 (διάβασε το "The bottom line"

Δεν είμαι ούτε θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας. Δεν υποστηρίζω ούτε μου αρέσει η πειρατεία. Απλά όπως κάθε φαινόμενο κοινωνικής παθογένειας ή κάθε έγκλημα, έχει συγκεκριμένες αιτίες που πρέπει να τις ξεκαθαρίσουμε και μετά να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ανάλογα... Με το να βάλεις όλους τους χρήστες φυλακή, φυσικά και δεν το λύνεις...

----------


## SfH

> Ακόμη δεν μου είπες για ποιούς επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς θα κατεβάσεις TB.


Αποφεύγοντας τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα (internet cafe, visp, datacenter) έχουμε εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με γραφιστική, video, rendering, αρχιτεκτονική, χρησιμοποιούν δειγματοληψία από sensors from the top of my head.




> Οι άλλες υπηρεσίες, όλες παραπέμπουν σε video streaming. ΟΚ... Πόσα KB/s είναι ένα video στο utube; Στο video chat που αναφέρεις π.χ. περιορίζεσαι ΗΔΗ από το upload (του συνομιλητή)!
> Καλά το voip που ανέφερε άλλος φίλος δεν το βάζω καθόλου μέσα.
> Αλλά ας τα πάρουμε ΟΛΑ μαζί:
> 80KB/s utube
> 60KB/s video chat (512Kbps upload)
> 20KB/s voip
> -----------------
> 160KB/s
> Και πρόσεξε... μιλάμε να τα κάνεις αυτά ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ! Εσύ και ο Ναπολέοντας μόνο μπορείτε!


Πρώτον, δεν μίλησα για "ταυτόχρονα". Δεύτερον, δε βλέπω τι σχέση έχει το bitrate. Από μονο του δε μπορεί να δώσει κάποια αξια στον όγκο δεδομένων που μεταφέρονται. Τρίτον, ενημερωτικά, σε έναν συνεργάτη μου (internet cafe 40 Η/Y) βλέπω περί τα 600gb το μηνα traffic. Αν υπολογίσεις ότι, σε αντίθεση με ένα "σπιτικό" κουτί, δεν έχεις 100% πληρότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση καθώς και ότι μιλάμε για περιβάλλον που ισχύει traffic shaping, θα δεις ότι, στατιστικά, τα "10-20-30" gb μπορείς να τα φτάσεις πολύ εύκολα. Πληροφοριακά, το p2p traffic στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν 78gb. Το youtube traffic ήταν 170gb  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Mερικά στοιχεία από Business Software Alliance (BSA)
> 
> http://w3.bsa.org/globalstudy//uploa...cy%20Study.pdf
> 
> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement...9199120,00.htm
> 
> Δες και αυτά
> http://www.negativland.com/minidis.html
> http://www.musicdish.com/mag/index.php3?id=9680 (διάβασε το "The bottom line"
> ...


 :One thumb up:  θα τα κοιταξω.
Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα και οτι το προηγουμενο ποστ βασιζοτανε σε (νομιζα λανθασμενες) εκτιμησεις.
Δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε προσβαλω. :Smile: 

Συμφωνω απολυτα στα υπολοιπα που λες και (ξανα)διευκρινιζω (το αυτονοητο) : δεν ειμαι  αγιος... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## maik

> Αποφεύγοντας τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα (internet cafe, visp, datacenter) έχουμε εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με γραφιστική, video, rendering, αρχιτεκτονική, χρησιμοποιούν δειγματοληψία από sensors from the top of my head.


Ολοι αυτοι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση εχουν μισθωμενες γραμμες ή στην πιο light εκδοχη εχουν VPN. Δεν πανε με μια απλη adsl  να κανουν δουλεια.

----------


## SfH

> Ολοι αυτοι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση εχουν μισθωμενες γραμμες ή στην πιο light εκδοχη εχουν VPN. Δεν πανε με μια απλη adsl  να κανουν δουλεια.


Δυστυχώς όχι όλοι, οι περισσότεροι... Δε θυμάμαι κανένα περιορισμό όσον αφορά τον τύπο σύνδεσης στην ερώτηση την οποια απάντησα όμως.

----------


## maik

> Δυστυχώς όχι όλοι, οι περισσότεροι... Δε θυμάμαι κανένα περιορισμό όσον αφορά τον τύπο σύνδεσης στην ερώτηση την οποια απάντησα όμως.


Δεν ειναι θεμα περιορισμου αλλα θεμα επαγγελματισμου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Kαι η αγορά αυτοκινήτου κοστίζει κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ, αλλά δεν πάμε να πάρουμε τσαμπέ απο καμμιά αντιπροσωπεία.... Εαν δεν έχεις τα φράγκα για να αγοράσεις υπολογιστή, μπορείς να πάρεις έναν μεταχειρισμένο (and guess what, OS and applications included most of the times) ή δεν παίρνεις καθόλου.


το παραδειγμα που αναφερω ειναι σαφεστατο για να κανεις μια πιστοποιηση (ECDL or CIE) σε υπολογιστες πρεπει να εχεις 3 πραγματα :

1. ηλεκτρονικο υπολογιστη
2. windows
3. office

το κοστος αυτων των πραγματων καλως η κακως απο οσο εχω δει στην αγορα ειναι 2 μηνιατικα των 700 ευρω (βασικου μισθου) αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.

μπορει αυτα τα πραγματα καποιος ο οποιος θελει να βγαλει πιστοποιηση για υπολογιστες ετσι ωστε να βελτιωθει η δουλεια του η να πιασει δουλεια στο δημοσιο να τα διαθεσει?

και δυστυχως αυτα ειναι και απαραιτητα γιατι σε αυτα εξεταζεσαι αρα ουτε ανοικτου λογισμικου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις.

προσωπικα εγω αγαπητοι για την δουλεια που θελω θα επρεπε να εχω Core Duo 2 3GHz με 4GB Ram αλλα δυστυχως τα οικονομικα μου αρκουν μεχρι εναν ταπεινο P4 2.4GHz που ειναι το βασικο μου συστημα και εχω και εναν P3 1GHz και Cel 800MHz αν σας λεει τιποτα αυτο.

διοτι στην ζωη μας καλως η κακως δεν υπαρχουν μονο οι υπολογιστες υπαρχουν και οι υποχρεωσεις τις οικογενειας αρα οι υπολογιστες πανε σε δευτερη μοιρα.

τωρα αν η πειρατεια ειναι κακη η οχι η το πως μπορουμε να την πολεμησουμε δεν μπορω να σας απαντησω διοτι λιγοι συνομιλητες μου λενε την αληθεια για την χρηση του διαδικτυου.

----------


## wi fi thief

> το παραδειγμα που αναφερω ειναι σαφεστατο για να κανεις μια πιστοποιηση (ECDL or CIE) σε υπολογιστες πρεπει να εχεις 3 πραγματα :
> 
> 1. ηλεκτρονικο υπολογιστη
> 2. windows
> 3. office
> 
> το κοστος αυτων των πραγματων καλως η κακως απο οσο εχω δει στην αγορα ειναι 2 μηνιατικα των 700 ευρω (βασικου μισθου) αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


σε διορθωνω  :Smile:  : 


*Spoiler:*









απο το e-shop.gr συναρμολογημενο, ολα εγκατεστημενα, και με εγγυηση. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> σε διορθωνω  : 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ειδες που εκανα λαθος αρα θες ενα μηνιατικο (700 ευρω)

βεβαια ωραια ολα αυτα που λεμε αλλα σε ενα σπιτι ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα τι υποχρεωσεις εχει και οτι ακομα και με δυο δουλειες να κανουν αντρας και γυναικα δεν φτανουν.

τωρα βεβαια θα πρεπει να διαλεξεις να εισαι νομιμος και να μην εχεις να φας π.χ η να εισαι παρανομος και να σου φτασουν για ολα τα χρηματα.

σε αυτο το κομματι εγω δεν μπορω να πιεσω καποιον το τι θα κανει εμεις ως σχολη του λεμε οτι για την πιστοποιηση που απαιτει το ο ΟΑΕΔ η το ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗΣ η ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ για καποια προγραμματα απαιτουν να εχεις αυτα τα 3 βασικα πραγματα 

1. ηλεκτρονικο υπολογιστη 2. windows 3. office 

και οι πιστοποιησεις οπως ξερετε ειτε αφορα εργαζομενους ειτε ανεργους ειναι με επιδοτηση.

το πως θα τα αγορασει και απο που και με τι χρηματα δυστυχως ειναι δικο του θεμα.

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		ο βιοπαλαιστης των 700 ευρω μπορει να το παρει με δοσεις. Με ενα εικοσαρι το μηνα επι τρια χρονακια καθαρισε.
αυτο που λες περι πιστοποιησης ειναι αλλο πραγμα και παει πακετακι με τα φροντιστηρια και τα ρεστα (αν η παιδεια μας εφοδιαζε ως ωφειλε τους μαθητες με γνωση θα μαθαιναν τα παιδια του οφις στο σχολειο)
Δεν μπορει λοιπον ο βιοπαλαιστης να πληρωνει τα αγγλικα και τα μαθηματικα για να μαθει ο γιοκας του ο,τι χρειαζεται για να πετυχει σε διαγωνισμο δημοσιου αλλα να τσιγκουνευεται στο κατοσταρικο του οφις.


να στο θεσω και αλλιως : αν καποιος απο το παραπανω συστημα κοψει το σοφτγουερ για να κανει την τιμη ενα πεντακοσαρικο, εγω μαζι του.
Δυστυχως πολλοι κοβουν απο το σοφτγουερ για να τα χωσουν πχ σε καρτα γραφικων με την οποια θα παιζουν τις παιχνιδαρες ή θα βλεπουνε τις βιντεαρες που παρανομα θα αποκτουν.

Περιττο να σου πω οτι αν μπορουσαμε να κατεβασουμε τον κουαντ κορ της ιντελ απο τορρεντ θα ειχαμε ολοι απο 40 πυρηνες σπιτι μας.
Αμφιβαλεις?

----------


## Xouzouris

> Χouzouris, δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα, ή εγω δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής.
> 
> Δεν υποστήριξα να κατέβουν τα όρια ταχύτητας γενικα για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Υποστήριξα να ελεγχθεί η ταχύτητα σε δραστηριότητες που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ.
> 
> Επίσης για προηγούμενους που σχολίασαν επίσης, γίνεται μια διαστρέβλωση. ¨Αλλο πράγμα η ελευθερία να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με την σύνδεση σου που πληρώνεις , σε αυτό είμαι μαζί και πρώτος υποστηρικτής, και άλλο να κρυβεσαι πίσω από αυτό για να γεμίζεις την γραμμή με ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ αντίγραφα. 
> ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ελευθερία και δικαίωμα δεν νομιμοποιεί την παρανομία των.
> 
> Η αναφορά κάποιου σε μισθούς και κόστος απόκτησης των νομίμων προγραμματων , μουσική και DVD είναι από μόνη της αστεία. Και μένα μου λείπουν τα χρήματα για να αποκτήσω συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα αυτοκινήτων αλλά αυτό δεν με νομιμοποιεί να κλέψω ένα, ούτε είναι ελαφρυντικό. 
> 
> ...


Μπορει οντως να παρανοησα, αν και εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι το παραδειγμα δεν ηταν τοσο ατοπο, καθως η παραδοχη σου πασχει σε ενα κομβικο σημειο: *πως θα το κανεις αυτο?* 

Ας πουμε λοιπον οτι οι δυνατοτητες packet inspection ειναι απεριοριστες και οτι εσυ ως Βυρων αποτασσεις την πειρατεια και τις συναφεις δραστηριοτητες και εισαι ενας απαστραπτων, πληρως νομιμος χρηστης του διαδικτυου. 

Θα δεχοσουν να παρακολουθειται η κινηση σου εις βαθος? 
θα δεχοσουν δηλαδη ο ISP (ή οποιοσδηποτε στη θεση του) να ειναι σε θεση να ξερει αν το Χ πακετο που ερχεται στο σπιτι σου ειναι η ταινια με τα γενεθλια απο το ανηψι σου που σου στελνει η αδερφη σου ή το τελευταιο blockbuster? 

θα δεχοσουν τις οποιεσδηποτε συνεπειες μπορει να ειχε στην συνδεση σου η οποιαδηποτε δυσλειτουργια του συστηματος? (συγγνωμη κυριε που σας περιορισαμε τη γραμμη στα 56Κ, νομιζαμε οτι κατεβαζατε το Χ αρχειο)

Ακομα χειροτερα, θα δεχοσουν να δωσεις το αλανθαστο σε εναν αλγοριθμο καποιου προγραμματος? γιατι για να επιβαλλεις κυρωσεις σε καποιον, ειτε ποινικες ειτε διοικητικες ειτε απλα να του περιορισεις την γραμμη, πρεπει να δεχτεις ως πειστηριο αυτη την παρακολουθηση. Κατοπιν, ποιος σε προστατευει απο το "λαθος" που λεγαμε παραπανω?

Εγω δεν δεχομαι τιποτε απο ολα αυτα εννοειται. Ειναι αλλωστε πολυ πιο απλο και σιγουρο να πουλας μια γραμμη αναλογως την κινηση ή την χρηση που θελει να κανει ο καθενας και να ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι. 

Ο περιορισμος της πειρατειας ειναι θεμα που δεν αντιμετωπιζεται και δεν πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζεται σε επιπεδο παροχου. Χρειαζεται εις βαθος αντιμετωπιση προς ολες τις πλευρες, και με αυτο εννοω και την πλευρα των εταιρειων.



Off Topic


		Κι ενα παραδειγμα για να κλεισω το σεντονακι: παιρνω ενα windows mobile κινητο. *Πρεπει* για να κανω update την ROM να κανω backup τις επαφες μου για να μην τις χασω. Αυτο γινεται *μονο* με το activesync που κανει το εν λογω backup *μονο* μεσω sync με το Outlook. Προσοχη, οχι με το Outlook Express, αλλα με το Outlook που ειναι μερος του Office και που ΔΕΝ παρεχεται μαζι με το κινητο. Πρεπει δηλαδη να παω να δωσω 100+ ευρω στην καλυτερη απλα για να μπορεσω να αποθηκευσω τις επαφες μου... αυτο για μενα ειναι προτροπη στην πειρατεια. Ειναι σαν να παιρνεις το iPod, να μπορεις να το συγχρονισεις μονο με το iTunes και αυτο να σου το πουλανε μονο ως μερος ενος πακετου που κανει καποιες εκατονταδες ευρω. Αλητεια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ο βιοπαλαιστης των 700 ευρω μπορει να το παρει με δοσεις. Με ενα εικοσαρι το μηνα επι τρια χρονακια καθαρισε.
> αυτο που λες περι πιστοποιησης ειναι αλλο πραγμα και παει πακετακι με τα φροντιστηρια και τα ρεστα (αν η παιδεια μας εφοδιαζε ως ωφειλε τους μαθητες με γνωση θα μαθαιναν τα παιδια του οφις στο σχολειο)
> Δεν μπορει λοιπον ο βιοπαλαιστης να πληρωνει τα αγγλικα και τα μαθηματικα για να μαθει ο γιοκας του ο,τι χρειαζεται για να πετυχει σε διαγωνισμο δημοσιου αλλα να τσιγκουνευεται στο κατοσταρικο του οφις.
> 
> 
> να στο θεσω και αλλιως : αν καποιος απο το παραπανω συστημα κοψει το σοφτγουερ για να κανει την τιμη ενα πεντακοσαρικο, εγω μαζι του.
> ...


ΟΧΙ και αποδειξη τι συμβαινει με το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" πεσαμε με τα μουτρα σαν πεινασμενοι.

----------


## sdikr

> ΟΧΙ και αποδειξη τι συμβαινει με το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" πεσαμε με τα μουτρα σαν πεινασμενοι.


πιστέψε με πάντως το αλάτι δεν θα σε σώσει αν είναι να γίνει κάτι

----------


## anon

> Ολοι αυτοι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση εχουν μισθωμενες γραμμες ή στην πιο light εκδοχη εχουν VPN. Δεν πανε με μια απλη adsl να κανουν δουλεια.


Aλλο πράγμα το VPN. VPN συνήθως κάνεις πάνω απο ιντερνετικές γραμμές, και δή ADSL, για ασφάλεια. Οι ταχύτητες φυσικά περιορίζονται απο τις ιντερνετικές συνδέσεις. Οι μισθωμένες είναι απευθειας point 2 point, ή τοπολογίας αστέρος κλπ, και δεν χρειάζεσαι VPN, γιατί βασικά, ειναι μισθωμένα, δεν περνά τίποτα άλλο, παρα μόνο δικό σου traffic....




> το παραδειγμα που αναφερω ειναι σαφεστατο για να κανεις μια πιστοποιηση (ECDL or CIE) σε υπολογιστες πρεπει να εχεις 3 πραγματα :
> 
> 1. ηλεκτρονικο υπολογιστη
> 2. windows
> 3. office
> 
> το κοστος αυτων των πραγματων καλως η κακως απο οσο εχω δει στην αγορα ειναι 2 μηνιατικα των 700 ευρω (βασικου μισθου) αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


Σε έχουν διορθώσει ότι όλα αυτά μπορεις να τάχεις με 600 ευρώ περίπου. Και για να στο κάνω ακόμη πιο απλό, με ένα μεταχειρισμένο απο στοκάδικο, πχ Compaq Pentium733Mhz+256MBRam+20GB HD+Windows2000Pro+MSOffice και οθόνη CRT 17" θα σου βγεί περίπου 250 ευρώ. Μπορεί να μην μπορεί να παίξει παιχνίδια HALO, Doom, DIRT, LINEAGE κλπ, αλλά Office παίζει άψογα και web surfing/email και πολλά άλλα. Και με 250 ευρώ μόνο. Τα δίδακτρα και εξέταστρα για ECDL που τόσο κόπτεσαι κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο.... 






> προσωπικα εγω αγαπητοι για την δουλεια που θελω θα επρεπε να εχω Core Duo 2 3GHz με 4GB Ram αλλα δυστυχως τα οικονομικα μου αρκουν μεχρι εναν ταπεινο P4 2.4GHz που ειναι το βασικο μου συστημα και εχω και εναν P3 1GHz και Cel 800MHz αν σας λεει τιποτα αυτο.


Εαν η δουλειά σου είναι να παίζεις παιχνίδια, έχεις δίκιο. Οπωσδήποτε Core Duo.... Βλέπεις όλες οι εταιρίες που χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη συστήματα πχ με Pentium733 είναι βλάκες... Η' ΄'ισως το Office που χρησιμοποιείς έχει τεχνητή νοημοσύνη για να συμπληρώνει αυτή του χρήστη, γιαυτό χρειάζεσαι τόσο ισχυρό μηχάνημα. Για την μόνη περίπτωση που θα δικαιολογούσα κάτι τέτοιο, ειναι για φολντινγκ. Θάθελα ειλικρινά νάξερα τι τρέχεις σε ένα μηχάνημα με 4GB μνήμη, και CoreDuo 3Ghz cpu!!! Να σκεφτείς ότι εγώ τρέχω μέχρι και test oracle database + 'ενα σωρο άλλα σε ένα ταπεινό AMD XP2400 +1GB RAM... Μάλλον δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται... 




> τωρα αν η πειρατεια ειναι κακη η οχι η το πως μπορουμε να την πολεμησουμε δεν μπορω να σας απαντησω διοτι λιγοι συνομιλητες μου λενε την αληθεια για την χρηση του διαδικτυου.


Για σένα καταλάβαμε.... Εαν σου πώ ότι πχ για το μήνα Σεπτέμβριο, σε χιλιάρα γραμμή είχα μόνο 4 ώρες χρήση, τι θα πείς, ότι κατέβαζα σαν και αυτούς που ψέγεσαι;;; Μην σου πώ πόσο κατεβάσαμε στην εταιρία, που ειναι και εταιρική χρήση, συνολικά 150 χρήστες για email, και 80 για web surfing, γιατί τότε σίγουρα δεν θα το πιστέψεις... Λιγότερο απο αυτό που προτείνω για έναν οικιακό χρήστη ως όγκο σε προηγούμενο ποστ.... Για να καταλάβεις ότι αυτοί που λένε ότι δεν φτάνει, άλλα έχουν στο νού τους, και να σου πώ ευθέως τι, FULL DVD ripping, DivX/Xvid videos, Full HD videos (εδώ και εαν τρώμε τα GB με την σέσουλα)... Οπουδήποτε αλλού, δεν μπορείς να φάς 20GB τον μήνα, τουλάχιστον στο 99% των περιπτώσεων. Και το παράδειγμα του φίλου με το νετ καφέ, με τα 170GB youtube, διαίρεσέ το με τον αριθμό των pcs και θα δείς ότι ανα θέση δεν έχεις παραπάνω απο 5GB κατα μέσο όρο (μιλάμε για 30 μηχανήματα, για περισσότερα μηχανήματα ειναι μικρότερο)....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> πιστέψε με πάντως το αλάτι δεν θα σε σώσει αν είναι να γίνει κάτι


εγω φιλε μου δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα μην ανησυχεις.

απλα θα σου θυμισω οτι εδω ειναι ελλαδα αν εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωριμιες δεν σε ακουμπαει κανεις εισαι υπερανω νομων κτλ.

Η αποδειξη σε αυτο ειναι οι χιλιαδες ιστοσελιδες (ελληνικες) και μαγαζια (σε ολες τις πολεις) που κανουν αυτες της δουλειες και τα οικονομανε χοντρα και δεν τους ακουμπαει κανεις διοτι για να τα λεμε με το ονομα τους εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οι αρχες δεν ξερουν οτι οι "μεγαλοι" του κυκλωματος της πειρατειας ειναι 3 ατομα στην αθηνα η νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερουν ποιοι ειναι ολα τα ξερουν φιλε μου απλα δεν μπορουν να τους ακουμπησουν καν.

εγω ειμαι ενας απλος χρηστης που μου αρεσει 3 πραγματα να κανω στο διαδικτυο :

να σερφαρω , να παιζω κανενα παιχνιδακι , να κατεβαζω (και μην φανταστεις οτι κατεβαζω οτι υπαρχει στο διαδικτυο ουτε TB δισκους εχω ουτε και γρηγορη ταχυτητα συνδεσης εκτος αν εννοεις οτι με την 1Mbps θα μπορουσα να εχω TB σε λογισμικο / ταινιες / τραγουδια κτλ.

την επαγγελματικη συνδεση παντως την χρησιμοποιουμε κοντα στα 250 Η/Υ μονο για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο.

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν κατηγορω κανεναν τι κανει με την συνδεση του ειναι δικο του δικαιωμα αλλα δεν μπορει να μου βαλει εμενα περιορισμους εγω οπως ειπα δεν εχω προβλημα να πληρωσω αναλογα με την χρηση του διαδικτυου που κανω για ρωτα εδω μεσα ποσοι ειναι αυτοι που θα πληρωσουν σε ενδεχομενο τετοιο περιορισμο ογκοχρεωσης η χρησης?

εμενα προσωπικα τα 20GB που ειπαν ειναι μια χαρουλα ουτε καν τα φτανω και κανω αυτα που αναφερα πιο πανω αρα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Aλλο πράγμα το VPN. VPN συνήθως κάνεις πάνω απο ιντερνετικές γραμμές, και δή ADSL, για ασφάλεια. Οι ταχύτητες φυσικά περιορίζονται απο τις ιντερνετικές συνδέσεις. Οι μισθωμένες είναι απευθειας point 2 point, ή τοπολογίας αστέρος κλπ, και δεν χρειάζεσαι VPN, γιατί βασικά, ειναι μισθωμένα, δεν περνά τίποτα άλλο, παρα μόνο δικό σου traffic....
> 
> 
> 
> Σε έχουν διορθώσει ότι όλα αυτά μπορεις να τάχεις με 600 ευρώ περίπου. Και για να στο κάνω ακόμη πιο απλό, με ένα μεταχειρισμένο απο στοκάδικο, πχ Compaq Pentium733Mhz+256MBRam+20GB HD+Windows2000Pro+MSOffice και οθόνη CRT 17" θα σου βγεί περίπου 250 ευρώ. Μπορεί να μην μπορεί να παίξει παιχνίδια HALO, Doom, DIRT, LINEAGE κλπ, αλλά Office παίζει άψογα και web surfing/email και πολλά άλλα. Και με 250 ευρώ μόνο. Τα δίδακτρα και εξέταστρα για ECDL που τόσο κόπτεσαι κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο....


δεν διαφωνω σε αυτα που λες εγω σου ειπα τι θελουν οι πιστοποιησεις απο εξοπλισμο γιατι ως πιατοποιηση στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι επιδοτουμενη οταν αφορα ανεργους η εργαζομενους τωρα σε οτι αφορα το κομματι του εξοπλισμου αναλογα τι θελει ο καθενας εδω υπηρχε περιπτωση ανεργου που πηγε και αγορασε φορητο υπολογιστη και ζουσε μονο με το επιδομα του ΟΑΕΔ.




> Εαν η δουλειά σου είναι να παίζεις παιχνίδια, έχεις δίκιο. Οπωσδήποτε Core Duo.... Βλέπεις όλες οι εταιρίες που χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη συστήματα πχ με Pentium733 είναι βλάκες... Η' ΄'ισως το Office που χρησιμοποιείς έχει τεχνητή νοημοσύνη για να συμπληρώνει αυτή του χρήστη, γιαυτό χρειάζεσαι τόσο ισχυρό μηχάνημα. Για την μόνη περίπτωση που θα δικαιολογούσα κάτι τέτοιο, ειναι για φολντινγκ. Θάθελα ειλικρινά νάξερα τι τρέχεις σε ένα μηχάνημα με 4GB μνήμη, και CoreDuo 3Ghz cpu!!! Να σκεφτείς ότι εγώ τρέχω μέχρι και test oracle database + 'ενα σωρο άλλα σε ένα ταπεινό AMD XP2400 +1GB RAM... Μάλλον δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται...


ειδες που εκανες λαθος το ισχυροτερο μηχανημα που εχω αυτη την στιγμη ειναι P4 2.4ghz , 1gb ram , asus 1650 και για τις χρησεις που αναφερα τα καταφερνει μια χαρα μαζι με τα αλλα 2 μηχανηματα που εχω αλλα για διαφορες χρησεις που θελω μηχανημα πρεπει να ειναι Core Duo 2 με τουλαχιστον 4gb ram αλλα επειδη δεν υπαρχει χρημα και εχω αλλες υποχρεωσεις το εχω ξεχασει.

folding ειναι η μια χρηση του αλλα ως χομπυ γιατι η πραγματικη του χρηση ειναι πανω σε προγραμμα στην δουλεια μου και εκει το απαιτουν οι συνθηκες αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα.




> Για σένα καταλάβαμε.... Εαν σου πώ ότι πχ για το μήνα Σεπτέμβριο, σε χιλιάρα γραμμή είχα μόνο 4 ώρες χρήση, τι θα πείς, ότι κατέβαζα σαν και αυτούς που ψέγεσαι;;; Μην σου πώ πόσο κατεβάσαμε στην εταιρία, που ειναι και εταιρική χρήση, συνολικά 150 χρήστες για email, και 80 για web surfing, γιατί τότε σίγουρα δεν θα το πιστέψεις... Λιγότερο απο αυτό που προτείνω για έναν οικιακό χρήστη ως όγκο σε προηγούμενο ποστ.... Για να καταλάβεις ότι αυτοί που λένε ότι δεν φτάνει, άλλα έχουν στο νού τους, και να σου πώ ευθέως τι, FULL DVD ripping, DivX/Xvid videos, Full HD videos (εδώ και εαν τρώμε τα GB με την σέσουλα)... Οπουδήποτε αλλού, δεν μπορείς να φάς 20GB τον μήνα, τουλάχιστον στο 99% των περιπτώσεων. Και το παράδειγμα του φίλου με το νετ καφέ, με τα 170GB youtube, διαίρεσέ το με τον αριθμό των pcs και θα δείς ότι ανα θέση δεν έχεις παραπάνω απο 5GB κατα μέσο όρο (μιλάμε για 30 μηχανήματα, για περισσότερα μηχανήματα ειναι μικρότερο)....


και ομως και εδω κανεις λαθος διοτι το οριο που λενε τα παιδια των 20gb εγω με ολα αυτα δεν το φτανω.

βιντεο απο το ιντερνετ δεν κατεβαζω ουτε βλεπω

κανενα DVD rip κανω , σερφαρισμα , ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο , συνομιλια στο msn , online gaming , τιποτα χρησιμο για να κατεβασω.

απο χρονο δεν ξερω αν μετραει το γεγονος οτι οι υπολογιστες μου ειναι μονοι τους ανοικτοι

εγω με το ωραριο που εχω απο πανω απο υπολογιστη μου ειμαι μονο το σαββατοκυριακο τις καθημερινες εργαζομαι και οταν παω σπιτι δεν καθομαι σε υπολογιστη εκτος αν υπαρχει λογος.

σχετικα με το οριο που λεμε τα 20gb ενα πραγμα θα σου πω και μπορεις να το διασταυρωσεις εγω οπως αναφερα δεν εχω προβλημα να πληρωσω ειτε αφορα τα 20 ειτε αφορα απεριοριστη χρηση για ρωτα ποσοι εδω μεσα θα πληρωσουν την χρηση οταν αυτο επιβληθει? να δουμε διοτι εγω εχω σχηματισει αντιθετη αποψη σε αυτο.

ολοι θελουν χρηση του διαδικτυου χωρις ορια.

αληθεια ποσοι απο εδω μεσα εχουν παει στο εξωτερικο (αγγλια η dubai) να δουν που εκει σου επιτρεπουν και οχι παντα μονο το Rapidshare ειδικα στο ανεπτυγμενο dubai p2p δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου δουλεψει.

επισης να σου πω οτι με παρεξηγησες σε οτι ειπα δεν αναφερθηκα σε κανεναν προσωπικα απλα ειπα οτι μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω καποιον που εχει 10-12-16-22-24Mbps γραμμη οτι την χρησιμοποιει μονο για σερφαρισμα αποδειξη οπως αναφερα η χρηση που γινετε στο ελληνικο διαδικτυο αν υπαρχει καποιος που να δουλευει σε παροχο μπορει να ανεβασει μια εικονα τι παιζει με την κινηση.

----------


## Avesael

Βαλτε Linux, Open Office και ένα σωρό υπέροχα free προγράμματα που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά (αν όχι και καλύτερη) με τα του καρτελ MS-ADOBE...
Κατεβάστε νόμιμα το λογισμικό που θα σας βοηθήσει να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας.
@ Gamers, Bάλτε ADSL 2Mbit (δε χρειάζεστε και παραπάνω) σε πάροχο που έχει καλά pings, αν γουστάρετε να παίζετε 24/7/30/365...
@ Downloaders, Βάλτε μισθωμένη και ξεσκίστε την ή σκάστε τα σε έναν ISP και πάρτε ένα premium πακέτο που να μην επηρεάζεται από τίποτα και να μην επηρεάζετε κι εσείς κανέναν...
@ Surfers, Βάλτε μία ADSL 1Mbit και σας είναι και υπέραρκετή...
@ Internet Cafe Owners (Το αναφέρω γιατί πολλοί έχουν οικιακές συνδέσεις), Βάλτε μισθωμένη ή κάποιο premium πακέτο που να σηκώνει το bandwidth που θέλετε...

Ετσααα...Ομορφα και καλα

----------


## sakistsalikis

> Χρηση ,οπως το λες. Για βγες ομως παραμονες Πασχα ή δεκαπενταυγουστου και δοκιμασε να πας με 160. Θα δεις οτι το ιδιο με σενα δικαιωμα το εχουν και εκατονταδες χιλιαδες αλλοι.


Χαζο επιχειρημα. Ειναι δεδομενο οτι τις μερες που λες θα πηγαινεις με 50. Δηλαδη πιστευεται οτι οταν το δικτυο ειναι φορτωμενο ολοι μας πηγαινουμε full speed κι εσεις κατεβαζεται με 10kb/sec? Αυτο λετε τοση ωρα;

Δεν ξερω αν το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα οταν ειναι το δικτυο φορτωμενο ολοι κατεβαζουμε πολυ σιγα.   Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι θεωρειται οτι ειστε ριγμενοι αφου ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα βρισκομαστε.

Ναι, οταν γουσταρω θα παω βολτα με το αυτοκινητο μου, και ναι οταν γουσταρω θα μπω στο internet και θα κατεβασω το dvd με το LINUX κι ας ειναι 4 gigabyte. Αυτο ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα μου. Ουτε σε κρατη με αυταρχικα καθεστωτα σημερα δεν ελεγχουν τον κοσμο τι ωρα μπαινει στο internet ή τι ωρα κανει τη βολτα τους στο δρομο.

ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΑΚΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ, ΣΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΤΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΘΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΛΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΜΥΑΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΑΚΙΑ. ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΟΦΟΡΑ, Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ, Η ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΗ, ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΡΩΜΕΝΟς ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ CAFE  ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ OI GAMERS ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΙ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ GAMERS ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΓΚΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ; ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ 24 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ;

@UltraCG7
Εγω συμβουλευω ολους να βαλουν αυτο που τους ικανοποιει. Ενας downloader μπορει να θλει 24 mBIT αλλος 768. Το ιδιο και ολοι οι αλλοι χρηστες.


Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι οποιος κατεβαζει αχρηστα πραγματα κανει βλακεια θεωρωντας οτι ειναι δωρεαν. Μονο το ρευμα στη ΔΕΗ αν σκεφτεις, ειδικα αν εχεις κανενα μηχανημα καινουριο που εχει απαιτησεις 400-500W. Απο κει και περα οι πιο πολλοι κατεβαζουμε στη αρχη αλλα μετα σταματαμε και κατεβαζουμε μονο οσα χρειαζομαστε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χαζο επιχειρημα. Ειναι δεδομενο οτι τις μερες που λες θα πηγαινεις με 50. Δηλαδη πιστευεται οτι οταν το δικτυο ειναι φορτωμενο ολοι μας πηγαινουμε full speed κι εσεις κατεβαζεται με 10kb/sec? Αυτο λετε τοση ωρα;
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα οταν ειναι το δικτυο φορτωμενο ολοι κατεβαζουμε πολυ σιγα. Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι θεωρειται οτι ειστε ριγμενοι αφου ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα βρισκομαστε.
> 
> Ναι, οταν γουσταρω θα παω βολτα με το αυτοκινητο μου, και ναι οταν γουσταρω θα μπω στο internet και θα κατεβασω το dvd με το LINUX κι ας ειναι 4 gigabyte. Αυτο ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα μου. Ουτε σε κρατη με αυταρχικα καθεστωτα σημερα δεν ελεγχουν τον κοσμο τι ωρα μπαινει στο internet ή τι ωρα κανει τη βολτα τους στο δρομο.
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΑΚΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ, ΣΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΤΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΘΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΛΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΜΥΑΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΑΚΙΑ. ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΟΦΟΡΑ, Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ, Η ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΗ, ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΡΩΜΕΝΟς ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ CAFE ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ OI GAMERS ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΙ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ.
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ GAMERS ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΓΚΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ; ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ 24 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ;
> 
> ...


 :Respekt:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Βαλτε Linux, Open Office και ένα σωρό υπέροχα free προγράμματα που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά (αν όχι και καλύτερη) με τα του καρτελ MS-ADOBE...
> Κατεβάστε νόμιμα το λογισμικό που θα σας βοηθήσει να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας.
> @ Gamers, Bάλτε ADSL 2Mbit (δε χρειάζεστε και παραπάνω) σε πάροχο που έχει καλά pings, αν γουστάρετε να παίζετε 24/7/30/365...
> @ Downloaders, Βάλτε μισθωμένη και ξεσκίστε την ή σκάστε τα σε έναν ISP και πάρτε ένα premium πακέτο που να μην επηρεάζεται από τίποτα και να μην επηρεάζετε κι εσείς κανέναν...
> @ Surfers, Βάλτε μία ADSL 1Mbit και σας είναι και υπέραρκετή...
> @ Internet Cafe Owners (Το αναφέρω γιατί πολλοί έχουν οικιακές συνδέσεις), Βάλτε μισθωμένη ή κάποιο premium πακέτο που να σηκώνει το bandwidth που θέλετε...
> 
> Ετσααα...Ομορφα και καλα


 :Respekt: 

αν και θα διαφωνησω λιγο με το Linux γιατι θελει καποια εμπειρια σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω απολυτως ετσι επρεπε να ειναι.

αντε μακαρι να τα κανουν ολα αυτα γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο απο ραδιο αρβυλα το ακουω επισημα δεν εχει πει κανεις τιποτα ολοι λενε οτι θα μπουν περιορισμοι αλλα δεν λενε τι ακριβως?

ελπιζω να μην βρεθουμε προ εκπληξεων διοτι σε αυτη την χωρα ο καταναλωτης τα μαθαινει τελευταιος παντα.

----------


## Avesael

> ...ελπιζω να μην βρεθουμε προ εκπληξεων διοτι σε αυτη την χωρα ο καταναλωτης τα μαθαινει τελευταιος παντα...


Δυστυχώς... :Thumb down:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Δε νομιζω να μπουν περιορισμοι στις τιμες που πληρωνουμε σημερα και με αυτες τις ταχυτητες (στην περισσοτερη Ελλαδα μεχρι 2mbit υπαρχει). Οι τιμες θα πεσουν κι αλλο και θα αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες, ωσπου να φτασουμε στα επιπεδα της Ευρωπης. Απλα πιστευω οτι τα προβληματα σημερα δημιουργουνται επειδη οι εταιριες στο χωρο του adsl ειναι καινουριες.

----------


## maik

> Χαζο επιχειρημα. Ειναι δεδομενο οτι τις μερες που λες θα πηγαινεις με 50. Δηλαδη *πιστευεται* οτι οταν το δικτυο ειναι φορτωμενο ολοι μας πηγαινουμε full speed κι *εσεις* κατεβαζεται με 10kb/sec? Αυτο λετε τοση ωρα;
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα οταν ειναι το δικτυο φορτωμενο ολοι κατεβαζουμε πολυ σιγα.   Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι θεωρειται οτι *ειστε* ριγμενοι αφου ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα βρισκομαστε.
> 
> .


1.Ο πληθυντικος για ποιον ειναι; ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις και ποιοι ειστε εσεις;
2. Τα επιχηρηματα τα αντικρουεις με αλλα επιχηρηματα δεν τα χαρακτηριζεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δε νομιζω να μπουν περιορισμοι στις τιμες που πληρωνουμε σημερα και με αυτες τις ταχυτητες (στην περισσοτερη Ελλαδα μεχρι 2mbit υπαρχει). Οι τιμες θα πεσουν κι αλλο και θα αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες, ωσπου να φτασουμε στα επιπεδα της Ευρωπης. Απλα πιστευω οτι τα προβληματα σημερα δημιουργουνται επειδη οι εταιριες στο χωρο του adsl ειναι καινουριες.


κρατα μια πισινη θα ελεγα εγω για καλο και για κακο.

----------


## sakistsalikis

> 1.Ο πληθυντικος για ποιον ειναι; ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις και ποιοι ειστε εσεις;
> 2. Τα επιχηρηματα τα αντικρουεις με αλλα επιχηρηματα δεν τα χαρακτηριζεις.


1) Ο πληθυντικος ειναι για τους gamers οι οποιοι ανοιξαν το thread και θεωρουν οτι πρεπει ολοι οι αλλοι χρηστες του ιντερνετ να εξαφανιστουν και να μεινουν μονοι τους γιατι οπως λενε δεν απολαμβανουν τις υπηρεσιες που θελουν και γι' υτο ειναι υπαιτιοι ολοι οι αλλοι.

2) Νομιζω απαντησα. Αν δε το καταλαβες ειπα οτι σε μια μεγαλη εξοδο θα πηγαινεις με 50 χλμ/ωρα οπως πηγαινουν ολοι οι αλλοι στο μποτιλιαρισμενο δρομο. Ετσι και στο internet, οταν ειναι "μποτιλιαρισμενο" θα πηγαινουμε ολοι με την ιδια ταχυτητα. Ειναι παραλογη η απαιτηση σε "μποτιλιαρισμενο" internet να θες να φυγουν ολοι για να μπορεις εσυ να παιζεις ανετα τα παιχνιδια σου, οπως ειναι παραλογο σε μποτιλιαρισμενο δρομο να θες να κανουν ολοι στην ακρη να περασεις εσυ γρηγορα γιατι βιαζεσαι.

----------


## sakistsalikis

> κρατα μια πισινη θα ελεγα εγω για καλο και για κακο.


Γιατι το λες αυτο; Που βασιζεσαι; Ειναι ξερεις ενα βημα προς τα πισω αυτο και δυσκολα θα το επιχειρησει εταιρια. Βεβαιως εξαρταται απο τα ορια για τα οποια μιλαμε.
Παντως το adsl ειναι μια τεχνολογια που δινει γρηγορο internet με χαμηλο κοστος. Οσο θα εξαπλωνεται ειναι λογικο να αναβαθμιζεται και να δινει καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Το να ακολουθησει αντιστροφη πορεια (χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες, περιορισμοι γενικοτερα) το θεωρω απιθανο. Αυτο που βρισκω πιθανο ειναι να υπαρξουν πακετα με ογκοχρεωση σε χαμηλες τιμες. π.χ. Με 5 ευρω να εχεις 10 GB το μηνα, για να προσελκυσεις light χρηστες (απλο σερφαρισμα, e-mail κτλ). Απο κει και περα δε μπορω να διανοηθω οτι τη στιγμη που σημερα με 20 ευρω κατεβαζεις απεριοριστα, σε 1 χρονο με 20 ευρω θα κατεβαζεις 20 GB και για να εχεις απεριοριστο θα πρεπει να δινεις 100 ευρω.
Και στην κινητη τηλεφωνια, και στην τηλεφωνια υπαρχουν περιορισμοι bandwidth αλλα οι εταιριες προτιμουν να κατεβαζουν τις τιμες αυξανοντας το bandwidth ωστε να προσελκησουν νεους συνδρομητες, παρα να ανεβασουν τις τιμες. Οπως ξερουμε μερα με τη μερα βγαινουν πακετα τηλεφωνιας με απεριοριστη ομιλια σε σταθερα και χαμηλοτατες τιμες. Δεν εχω δει καποια εταιρια να βαζει οριο μεγιστου χρονου ομιλιας, αντιθετως ολες πηγαινουν προς απεριοριστο.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατι το λες αυτο; Που βασιζεσαι; Ειναι ξερεις ενα βημα προς τα πισω αυτο και δυσκολα θα το επιχειρησει εταιρια. Βεβαιως εξαρταται απο τα ορια για τα οποια μιλαμε.
> Παντως το adsl ειναι μια τεχνολογια που δινει γρηγορο internet με χαμηλο κοστος. Οσο θα εξαπλωνεται ειναι λογικο να αναβαθμιζεται και να δινει καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Το να ακολουθησει αντιστροφη πορεια (χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες, περιορισμοι γενικοτερα) το θεωρω απιθανο. Αυτο που βρισκω πιθανο ειναι να υπαρξουν πακετα με ογκοχρεωση σε χαμηλες τιμες. π.χ. Με 5 ευρω να εχεις 10 GB το μηνα, για να προσελκυσεις light χρηστες (απλο σερφαρισμα, e-mail κτλ). Απο κει και περα δε μπορω να διανοηθω οτι τη στιγμη που σημερα με 20 ευρω κατεβαζεις απεριοριστα, σε 1 χρονο με 20 ευρω θα κατεβαζεις 20 GB και για να εχεις απεριοριστο θα πρεπει να δινεις 100 ευρω.
> Και στην κινητη τηλεφωνια, και στην τηλεφωνια υπαρχουν περιορισμοι bandwidth αλλα οι εταιριες προτιμουν να κατεβαζουν τις τιμες αυξανοντας το bandwidth ωστε να προσελκησουν νεους συνδρομητες, παρα να ανεβασουν τις τιμες. Οπως ξερουμε μερα με τη μερα βγαινουν πακετα τηλεφωνιας με απεριοριστη ομιλια σε σταθερα και χαμηλοτατες τιμες. Δεν εχω δει καποια εταιρια να βαζει οριο μεγιστου χρονου ομιλιας, αντιθετως ολες πηγαινουν προς απεριοριστο.


σήμερα έχουμε τα 25 ευρώ για τα εως 24  γιατί ψάχνουν πελάτες,  στο εξωτερικό πχ αν δείς   με τα 25  πέρνεις εως 8  με fair use
Βέβαια στο εξωτερικό έχουν και ας πουμέ   πολλούς παραπάνω light users  ώστε να πουνέ ναι μπορούμε να το δώσουμε

Μιλάμε για τις ίδιες εταιρίες που σήμερα χρεώνουν   850  ευρώ τα καθαρά  1mbit,  ελπίζω σε αυτό να καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά
τα 5 ευρώ ξέχνα τα απλά  ακόμα και η γραμμή κάνει 8.5 ευρώ,   απεριόριστο δεν υπάρχει,  τα σταθέρα που λένε απεριόριστο έχουν fair use,  μήπως να πάμε στα παλιά   με 10 λεπτά την κλήση όσο θέλεις και ξαφνικά   στις 4 ώρες να πέφτει η γραμμη;

το fair use  ήρθε για να μείνει, διάβαστε τα συμβόλαια σας

----------


## anon

> Δεύτερον, δε βλέπω τι σχέση έχει το bitrate. Από μονο του δε μπορεί να δώσει κάποια αξια στον όγκο δεδομένων που μεταφέρονται.


Πως.... Και βέβαια έχει σχέση. Εαν έχεις σταθερό bitrate 10Kbps, αυτό σημαίνει με απλά λόγια, ότι σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεις να ξεπεράσεις τα 84MB την ημέρα!!!! Είδες που το bitrate παίζει ρόλο;




> Τρίτον, ενημερωτικά, σε έναν συνεργάτη μου (internet cafe 40 Η/Y) βλέπω περί τα 600gb το μηνα traffic. Αν υπολογίσεις ότι, σε αντίθεση με ένα "σπιτικό" κουτί, δεν έχεις 100% πληρότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση καθώς και ότι μιλάμε για περιβάλλον που ισχύει traffic shaping, θα δεις ότι, στατιστικά, τα "10-20-30" gb μπορείς να τα φτάσεις πολύ εύκολα. Πληροφοριακά, το p2p traffic στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν 78gb. Το youtube traffic ήταν 170gb


Κάνεις λάθος. Εαν το μαγαζί έχει 40 μηχανήματα, τότε στατιστικά μέσα στο μήνα για p2p+youtube έχεις 5,45GB τον μήνα... Απο πού λοιπόν η εικασία σου για 10-20-30 που δεν φτάνουν; Και αυτό ειναι ένα πολύ απλό πρόβλημα στατιστικής, μιλάμε για στατιστική, και σαν μαθηματικός, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω. Εαν παίρνεις ένα συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ως δείγμα, ότι κάνει κατανάλωση όχι 5GB αλλά 55GB, αυτό δεν είναι στατιστική.

----------


## SfH

> Πως.... Και βέβαια έχει σχέση. Εαν έχεις σταθερό bitrate 10Kbps, αυτό σημαίνει με απλά λόγια, ότι σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεις να ξεπεράσεις τα 84MB την ημέρα!!!! Είδες που το bitrate παίζει ρόλο;


Αν θες να είμαστε απόλυτοι, δεν πιστεύω ότι με σταματάει τίποτα από το να κάνω preload videos αξιας 200 ωρών σε μια μέρα  :Razz:  That aside, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το εύρος bitrate στο οποιο αναφερόμαστε καθιστά πρακτικά την αξια ανούσια.




> Κάνεις λάθος. Εαν το μαγαζί έχει 40 μηχανήματα, τότε στατιστικά μέσα στο μήνα για p2p+youtube έχεις 5,45GB τον μήνα... Απο πού λοιπόν η εικασία σου για 10-20-30 που δεν φτάνουν; Και αυτό ειναι ένα πολύ απλό πρόβλημα στατιστικής, μιλάμε για στατιστική, και σαν μαθηματικός, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω. Εαν παίρνεις ένα συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ως δείγμα, ότι κάνει κατανάλωση όχι 5GB αλλά 55GB, αυτό δεν είναι στατιστική.


Και βάση του συνολικού traffic, μέσο ορο 15. Μονο που ξεχνάμε το θέμα της πληρότητας (άραγε να δουλεύουν όλοι οι Η/Y 24/7 ?) και του traffic shaping (αν τους έδινα κι άλλο, ποσο θα τρώγανε ?). Όσον αφορά τη στατιστική, η κατανομή ήταν σχετικά ομαλή (όχι, δεν υπήρχε ip που να έχει κάνει 55gb traffic, η έστω να τα πλησιάζει).

----------


## anon

> Αν θες να είμαστε απόλυτοι, δεν πιστεύω ότι με σταματάει τίποτα από το να κάνω preload videos αξιας 200 ωρών σε μια μέρα  That aside, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το εύρος bitrate στο οποιο αναφερόμαστε καθιστά πρακτικά την αξια ανούσια.


Δεν σε κατάλαβα, απλα επισημαίνω ότι το bitrate αυτή την στιγμή ειναι ο μόνος περιοριστικός παράγοντας. Πχ στην Vodafone σου δίνουν με GPRS/3G 5GB το μήνα με 39 ευρώ, αλλά έχοντας ένα bitrate που στα περισσότερα σημεία της χώρας είναι περίπου 10Kbps, σημαίνει ότι στον μήνα, παρόλο που έχεις δυνατότητα μέχρι 5GB, δεν μπορείς εκ των πραγμάτων να κατεβάσεις περισσότερο απο 2,5GB!!! 




> Και βάση του συνολικού traffic, μέσο ορο 15. Μονο που ξεχνάμε το θέμα της πληρότητας (άραγε να δουλεύουν όλοι οι Η/Y 24/7 ?) και του traffic shaping (αν τους έδινα κι άλλο, ποσο θα τρώγανε ?). Όσον αφορά τη στατιστική, η κατανομή ήταν σχετικά ομαλή (όχι, δεν υπήρχε ip που να έχει κάνει 55gb traffic, η έστω να τα πλησιάζει).


Δοθέντος ότι μιλάμε για νετ καφέ, που σημαίνει ότι η χρήση μέσα στο 24ωρο ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο ενός οικιακού χρήστη (εκτός και εαν φτιάξει μουλαρομηχάνημα - κατεβαστήρι  :Wink:  ), αρα και πάλι είναι κάτω απο τα 20GB που έχω πεί. Και το traffic shaping που αναφέρεις ειναι για να δίνει προτεραιότητα μάλλον στα παιχνίδια (online gaming) και όχι για να περιορίζει τον όγκο που κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες video ή p2p... Αν και να κατεβάζεις p2p σε νετ καφέ, με τις τιμές που έχουν ανα ώρα χρήσης, δεν βλέπω το νόημα... Τεσπα, νομίζω ότι έγινε κατανοητό. Με τις σημερινές συνθήκες, 20GB όγκου το μήνα είναι επαρκές, εαν όχι για το 99% των χρηστών, σίγουρα για το 95% των χρηστών, που δεν είναι heavy downloaders. Οσο και να προσπαθείτε, δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε το αντίθετο, μιας και δεν μπορεί να προκύψει μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση...

----------


## karavagos

Με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό (βασισμένο σε στατιστικά δεδομένα αρκετών χιλιάδων  :Whistle: ), γύρω στα 34GB είναι ο μέσος όρος ανά μήνα ενός "τυχαίου" LLU συνδρομητή  :Thinking: 
Στα βόρεια κλίματα είναι -ως γνωστόν- λίγο παραπάνω  :Razz:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Οταν εχεις 1024 δεν ειναι απιθανο να το εχεις να κατεβαζει 24 ωρες το 24 ωρο για 10 μερες συνεχομενα. 50 GB θα κατεβασεις συνολικα στις 10 μερες. Μπορει να σου τη βαρεσει να κατεβασεις 4-5 εκδοσεις LINUX οπως μου τη βαρεσαι εμενα καποια στιγμη. Εννοειται οτι μετα θα κατεβαζεις λιγα πραγματα. Αποκλειεται να κατεβαζεις 365 μερες επι 24 ωρες. Τι θα τα κανεις ολα αυτα; Μπορει καποιοι να επεσαν με τα μουτρα γιατι αυτοι επι 20 χρονια ειχαν μεγιστη ταχυτητα 6 kbyte/sec. Λογικο το βρισκω. Αν εχεις 20 χρονια ποδηλατο και αποκτησεις μια μερα αυτοκινητο τοτε λογικο ειναι για 1 μηνα να κανεις βολτες συνεχεια και ασκοπα. Σιγα σιγα ομως ολοι θα το μειωσουν, θα βαρεθουν να κατεβαζουν αχρηστα πραγματα. Υπαρχουν πακετα τηλεφωνιας σημερα που σου δινουν απεριοριστες κλησεις δωρεαν. Ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι που μπορει να μιλανε 10 ωρες τη μερα. ομως δεν απεκτησε ξαφνικα προβλημα το δικτυο γι' αυτο το λογο.

Εγω πιστευω οτι λογικη κατευθυνση ειναι να αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες και να εχουμε περισσοτερους συνδρομητες. Δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει λογος οριου και δε νομιζω να γινει. Το οριο θα δημιουργηθει μονο του οταν οριμασει η αγορα. Οπως ειπα ειναι πολυ καινουριο το adsl στην Ελλαδα. Βεβαια οταν σταθεροποιηθουν (σχεδον) οι συνδρομητες , γιατι τωρα εχουμε συνεχη αυξηση τους, πιστευω οτι τα πραγματα θα ειναι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο. Μην ξεχνατε οτι σημερα δινουν εταιριες dsl me 10 ευρω (προσφορες) και αντι να κερδισουν χανουν κιολας ωστε να φτιαξουν πελατολογιο. Λογικο ειναι να μη δινουν και τις καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Δε συμφωνω με αυτο, αλλα οποιος εχει προβλημα πρεπει να απευθυνεται στην εταιρια του κι οχι να κατηγορει το διπλανο του επειδη ειναι αργο το adsl του.

Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω εγω ειναι η voip τηλεφωνια. Γι' αυτο φταινε τα πακετα του ΟΤΕ, γιατι εχω δοκιμασει με κωδικους απο ολες σχεδον τις εταιριες. Αποκλειω την περιπτωση για τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες να φταινε οι παροχοι και το bandwidth τους γιατι απλουστατα τις μερες που κατεβαζω με 108kb/sec  (εχω 1024) οποιους κωδικους και να βαλω με το ιδιο κατεβαζω, και μιλαω τελεια μεσω voip. Επισης τις μερες που κατεβαζω με 40 kb/sec εχω αλλαξει κωδικους (απο demo) και παλι με το ιδιο κατεβαζω, voip δε δουλευει καθολου. Εχω παρατηρησει επισης απο τους πινακες με τις ελευθερες πορτες που ανεβαινουν στο forum οτι τα προβληματα παρουσιαζονται οταν υπαρχει ελλειψη πορτων στην περιοχη μου, ενω οταν υπαρχουν ελευθερες ολα πηγαινουν ρολοϊ 24ωρες/24ωρο.

----------


## SfH

> Δεν σε κατάλαβα, απλα επισημαίνω ότι το bitrate αυτή την στιγμή ειναι ο μόνος περιοριστικός παράγοντας. Πχ στην Vodafone σου δίνουν με GPRS/3G 5GB το μήνα με 39 ευρώ, αλλά έχοντας ένα bitrate που στα περισσότερα σημεία της χώρας είναι περίπου 10Kbps, σημαίνει ότι στον μήνα, παρόλο που έχεις δυνατότητα μέχρι 5GB, δεν μπορείς εκ των πραγμάτων να κατεβάσεις περισσότερο απο 2,5GB!!!


Μάλλον μπερδευτήκαμε κάπου. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο γιαράρ (στον οποιον απαντούσα) εννοούσε το bitrate πχ μιας ταινίας στο youtube, όχι το διαθέσιμο bandwidth του χρηστη.




> Δοθέντος ότι μιλάμε για νετ καφέ, που σημαίνει ότι η χρήση μέσα στο 24ωρο ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο ενός οικιακού χρήστη (εκτός και εαν φτιάξει μουλαρομηχάνημα - κατεβαστήρι ), αρα και πάλι είναι κάτω απο τα 20GB που έχω πεί. Και το traffic shaping που αναφέρεις ειναι για να δίνει προτεραιότητα μάλλον στα παιχνίδια (online gaming) και όχι για να περιορίζει τον όγκο που κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες video ή p2p... Αν και να κατεβάζεις p2p σε νετ καφέ, με τις τιμές που έχουν ανα ώρα χρήσης, δεν βλέπω το νόημα... Τεσπα, νομίζω ότι έγινε κατανοητό. Με τις σημερινές συνθήκες, 20GB όγκου το μήνα είναι επαρκές, εαν όχι για το 99% των χρηστών, σίγουρα για το 95% των χρηστών, που δεν είναι heavy downloaders. Οσο και να προσπαθείτε, δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε το αντίθετο, μιας και δεν μπορεί να προκύψει μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση...


Πρώτον, όπως είπα και πριν, υπάρχει το θέμα της πληρότητας. Δεύτερον, το traffic shaping (του συγκεκριμένου παραδείγματος) περιορίζει τον όγκο. Οποτε έχει τύχει να κλείσει (πχ, για upgrades), η χρήση της γραμμής πάει στο >90% της χωρητικότητας της. Τρίτον, όπως αφήνεις κι εσύ να εννοηθεί, η πλειοψηφία του συγκεκριμένου δήγματος ανήκει στους gamers, όχι στους "φιλόζωους", οποτε θα πίστευα ότι ο μέσος σημερινός έλληνας χρηστης adsl (με ελληνικά δεδομένα, όχι δεδομένα χωρων που έχει ευρυζωνική σύνδεση η νοικοκυρά για να κοίτα sites μόδας μια φορα το μηνα) πιθανότατα κάνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη χρήση.

----------


## yiapap

> Αποφεύγοντας τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα (internet cafe, visp, datacenter) έχουμε εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με γραφιστική, video, rendering, αρχιτεκτονική, χρησιμοποιούν δειγματοληψία από sensors from the top of my head.


Τα "ευκόλως εννοούμενα" μεταπωλούν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο. Είναι τελείως διαφορετική κατηγορία που αν παίζει με ADSL, ΚΑΚΩΣ το κάνει. Και κατά 99.999% κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει (εκείνης της παραγράφου που λεέι ότι απαγορεύεται η μεταπώληση  :Wink: )




> Πρώτον, δεν μίλησα για "ταυτόχρονα". Δεύτερον, δε βλέπω τι σχέση έχει το bitrate. Από μονο του δε μπορεί να δώσει κάποια αξια στον όγκο δεδομένων που μεταφέρονται. Τρίτον, ενημερωτικά, σε έναν συνεργάτη μου (internet cafe 40 Η/Y) βλέπω περί τα 600gb το μηνα traffic. Αν υπολογίσεις ότι, σε αντίθεση με ένα "σπιτικό" κουτί, δεν έχεις 100% πληρότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση καθώς και ότι μιλάμε για περιβάλλον που ισχύει traffic shaping, θα δεις ότι, στατιστικά, τα "10-20-30" gb μπορείς να τα φτάσεις πολύ εύκολα. Πληροφοριακά, το p2p traffic στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν 78gb. Το youtube traffic ήταν 170gb


Το bitrate αλλάζει τον όγκο των μεταφερόμενων δεδομένων. Άλλο ένα κλιπ με 64Kbps bitrate και άλλο με 2Mbps.*

Και το παράδειγμά σου είναι πάλι από μεταπωλητή πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο.

Ο γραφίστας που είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα ας πούμε ότι ανεβοκατεβάζει images. Πόσο είναι ένα TIFF; 50MB; 100ΜΒ; Ε, μπορεί να κατεβάσει και να ανεβάσει 200-400 τέτοια "γιαϊδούρια" μέσα σε ένα μήνα! 10 τέτοια την ημέρα!
Η δειγματοληψία από sensors είναι της τάξης των KB, οπότε ακόμη κι αν είναι "near real time" πάλι Terrabytes δεν θα δεις ποτέ! Εκτός αν δουλεύεις για το Echelon  :Razz: 

<edit>
Αν λοιπόν βλέπεις ένα κλιπ των 5' στο utube με bitrate 64Κbps κατεβάζεις 64*60*5/8. Aν βλέπεις το ίδιο κλιπ με 1Mbps nitrate κατεβάζεις 1000*60*5/8. Ε, έχει μια διαφορά νομίζω!

Τέσπα... Δεν υποστήριξα ότι τα πακέτα με cap είναι πανάκεια. Απλά υποστηρίζω ότι πολλοί (π.χ. εγώ, ο anon, o sdikr και άλλοι εγκάθετοι) θα πήγαιναν *χθες* σε ένα premium πακέτο με cap!

----------


## yiapap

> Με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό (βασισμένο σε στατιστικά δεδομένα αρκετών χιλιάδων ), γύρω στα 34GB είναι ο μέσος όρος ανά μήνα ενός "τυχαίου" LLU συνδρομητή 
> Στα βόρεια κλίματα είναι -ως γνωστόν- λίγο παραπάνω


1.1GB την ημέρα!!!   :Shocked:  
ΟΚ... Δηλαδή zerocool και sakistsalikis... δεν θεωρείτε ότι αυτό είναι ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ;;;;;;;;;;;;

<edit>
Θα ήταν πάντως *εξαιρετικά* ενδιαφέρον να είχαμε μια στατιστική κατανομή ποσοστού χρηστών (X) μηνιαίας διακίνησης (Y). Όπως και μια, έστω δειγματοληπτική κατανομή διακίνησης ανά πρωτόκολλο. Αν ποτέ πέσει στα χέρια σου κάτι τέτοιο...   :Whistling:   :Lips Sealed:  




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κι ενα παραδειγμα για να κλεισω το σεντονακι: παιρνω ενα windows mobile κινητο. *Πρεπει* για να κανω update την ROM να κανω backup τις επαφες μου για να μην τις χασω. Αυτο γινεται *μονο* με το activesync που κανει το εν λογω backup *μονο* μεσω sync με το Outlook. Προσοχη, οχι με το Outlook Express, αλλα με το Outlook που ειναι μερος του Office και που ΔΕΝ παρεχεται μαζι με το κινητο. Πρεπει δηλαδη να παω να δωσω 100+ ευρω στην καλυτερη απλα για να μπορεσω να αποθηκευσω τις επαφες μου... αυτο για μενα ειναι προτροπη στην πειρατεια. Ειναι σαν να παιρνεις το iPod, να μπορεις να το συγχρονισεις μονο με το iTunes και αυτο να σου το πουλανε μονο ως μερος ενος πακετου που κανει καποιες εκατονταδες ευρω. Αλητεια.




Off Topic


		Διάλεξες *Windows* Mobile κινητό και μετά γκρινιάζεις για το ActiveSync/Outlook; Σε ανάγκασε κάποιος να επιλέξεις κινητό με WM? ΕΣΥ το επέλεξες αντί του Palm ή του επερχόμενου... πως το λένε... momo;

----------


## Zer0c00L

μαλλον κανεις καποιο λαθος εγω δεν ειπα κατι.

αλλα μου αρεσει που ειπαν καποιοι αλλοι την αληθεια οταν ελεγα εγω για νετ καφε κτλ οτι χρησιμοποιουν ADSL λεγατε διαφορα.

ελα ομως που η αληθεια ειναι διαφορετικη και φαινεται.

----------


## yiapap

> μαλλον κανεις καποιο λαθος εγω δεν ειπα κατι.
> 
> αλλα μου αρεσει που ειπαν καποιοι αλλοι την αληθεια οταν ελεγα εγω για νετ καφε κτλ οτι χρησιμοποιουν ADSL λεγατε διαφορα.
> 
> ελα ομως που η αληθεια ειναι διαφορετικη και φαινεται.


Η ερώτησή μου προς εσένα αφορά τα 1.1GB/ημέρα/χρήστη. Αν σου ακούγεται λογικό.
Για τα internet cafe, τι λέγαμε δηλαδή; Το ότι υπάρχουν internet cafe με ADSL είναι γνωστό. Όπως και το ότι υπάρχουν φορτηγατζήδες με φθαρμένα λάστιχα, πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης κτλ.κτλ.κτλ. So?

----------


## sdikr

> 1.1GB την ημέρα!!!   
> ΟΚ... Δηλαδή zerocool και sakistsalikis... δεν θεωρείτε ότι αυτό είναι ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> <edit>
> Θα ήταν πάντως *εξαιρετικά* ενδιαφέρον να είχαμε μια στατιστική κατανομή ποσοστού χρηστών (X) μηνιαίας διακίνησης (Y). Όπως και μια, έστω δειγματοληπτική κατανομή διακίνησης ανά πρωτόκολλο. Αν ποτέ πέσει στα χέρια σου κάτι τέτοιο...    
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Emmm  σε όσα έχω  πάρει (4 στον αριθμό)  είχαν και κανονικά το Outlook μέσα  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η ερώτησή μου προς εσένα αφορά τα 1.1GB/ημέρα/χρήστη. Αν σου ακούγεται λογικό.
> Για τα internet cafe, τι λέγαμε δηλαδή; Το ότι υπάρχουν internet cafe με ADSL είναι γνωστό. Όπως και το ότι υπάρχουν φορτηγατζήδες με φθαρμένα λάστιχα, πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης κτλ.κτλ.κτλ. So?


δεν μου φαινεται λογικο.

αν ειχα παροχο ιντερνετ θα εβαζα τα εξης πακετα

30GB το μηνα = 15 ΕΥΡΩ
50GB το μηνα = 30 ΕΥΡΩ
70GB το μηνα = 50 EYΡΩ
100GB - χωρις ορια = 100 ΕΥΡΩ

----------


## wintech2003

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κι ενα παραδειγμα για να κλεισω το σεντονακι: παιρνω ενα windows mobile κινητο. *Πρεπει* για να κανω update την ROM να κανω backup τις επαφες μου για να μην τις χασω. Αυτο γινεται *μονο* με το activesync που κανει το εν λογω backup *μονο* μεσω sync με το Outlook. Προσοχη, οχι με το Outlook Express, αλλα με το Outlook που ειναι μερος του Office και που ΔΕΝ παρεχεται μαζι με το κινητο. Πρεπει δηλαδη να παω να δωσω 100+ ευρω στην καλυτερη απλα για να μπορεσω να αποθηκευσω τις επαφες μου... αυτο για μενα ειναι προτροπη στην πειρατεια. Ειναι σαν να παιρνεις το iPod, να μπορεις να το συγχρονισεις μονο με το iTunes και αυτο να σου το πουλανε μονο ως μερος ενος πακετου που κανει καποιες εκατονταδες ευρω. Αλητεια.


Εμένα πάντως στο HTC που πήρα είχε δισκάκι με το Outlook 2007 κανονικά με το product key του.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μαλλον απο οτι καταλαβα παει αναλογα με την μαρκα.

----------


## SfH

> Τα "ευκόλως εννοούμενα" μεταπωλούν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο. Είναι τελείως διαφορετική κατηγορία που αν παίζει με ADSL, ΚΑΚΩΣ το κάνει. Και κατά 99.999% κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει (εκείνης της παραγράφου που λεέι ότι απαγορεύεται η μεταπώληση )


Μάλλον με παρεξήγησες. Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γραφεις. Το ερώτημα σου όμως δεν περιοριζόταν σε συγκεκριμένο τύπο σύνδεσης.




> Αν λοιπόν βλέπεις ένα κλιπ των 5' στο utube με bitrate 64Κbps κατεβάζεις 64*60*5/8. Aν βλέπεις το ίδιο κλιπ με 1Mbps nitrate κατεβάζεις 1000*60*5/8. Ε, έχει μια διαφορά νομίζω!


Ναι, αλλα δε θα θεωρούσα κύριο παράγοντα το bitrate αλλα το ρυθμό χρήσης της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας. Ελλειπής η ανάλυση χωρίς την παρουσία οποιουδήποτε, αλλα θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο δεύτερος από μονος του λέει περισσότερα από τον πρώτο. Όσο για την εγκυρότητα του παραδείγματος μου, πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος που αγοράζει πρόσβαση με αυτό τον τρόπο, είναι πιο ελαφρύς η βαρύς χρηστης από τον οικιακό ?




> Τέσπα... Δεν υποστήριξα ότι τα πακέτα με cap είναι πανάκεια. Απλά υποστηρίζω ότι πολλοί (π.χ. εγώ, ο anon, o sdikr και άλλοι εγκάθετοι) θα πήγαιναν *χθες* σε ένα premium πακέτο με cap!


Δε διαφωνώ. Απλά αναφέρω ότι ο μέσος έλληνας χρηστης μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο light όσο θα θέλαμε να πιστεύουμε.




> Θα ήταν πάντως εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον να είχαμε μια στατιστική κατανομή ποσοστού χρηστών (X) μηνιαίας διακίνησης (Y). Όπως και μια, έστω δειγματοληπτική κατανομή διακίνησης ανά πρωτόκολλο. Αν ποτέ πέσει στα χέρια σου κάτι τέτοιο...


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την τύχη να "παίζω" με δίκτυα σοβαρού μεγέθους σαν τον karavago, αλλα για να δούμε. Υπέθεσε ένα δικτυακι με 22 branches και αρκετούς Η\Y. Τα app-based αναφέρουν traffic <1GB (αλλιώς το post θα βγει χιλιόμετρα). Κατανομή δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω καθώς δε βλέπω σε επίπεδο πελάτη αλλα IP, αλλα η κατανομή ανά ip είναι σχετικά ομαλή. Δεν υπάρχουν IPs με >1% του συνολικού traffic στο incoming. Τα nbar definitions στο router μου είναι παμπάλαια καθώς δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ για κάποιον σοβαρό σκοπό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να φτιάξω αναφορά τέτοιου μεγέθους με ακριβή layer7 classification based records (τα οποια ήταν η πηγή για τα προηγούμενα σχόλια μου).



```

NBAR IN

http  	4.92 TB  	48%  	
kazaa2 	2.76 TB 	25% 	
unknown 	1.81 TB 	19% 	
napster 	375.42 GB 	4% 	
ipsec 	47.77 GB 	1% 	
ftp 	46.17 GB 	<1% 	
rtspplayer 	31.75 GB 	<1% 	
secure-http 	29.96 GB 	<1% 	
netbios 	19.1 GB 	<1% 	
streamwork 	15.44 GB 	<1% 	
gnutella 	14.0 GB 	<1% 	
socks 	7.22 GB 	<1% 	
exchange 	7.05 GB 	<1% 	
sqlserver 	6.0 GB 	<1% 	
fasttrack 	5.99 GB 	<1% 	
rtp 	5.7 GB 	<1% 	
notes 	4.87 GB 	<1% 	
icmp 	3.97 GB 	<1% 	
sqlnet 	3.78 GB 	<1% 	
novadigm 	3.4 GB 	<1% 	
citrix 	3.12 GB 	<1% 	
pptp 	2.89 GB 	<1% 	
netshow 	2.8 GB 	<1% 	
rsvp 	2.01 GB 	<1% 	
vdolive 	1.79 GB 	<1% 	
smtp 	1.53 GB 	<1% 	
nfs 	1.27 GB 	<1% 	
ssh 	1.22 GB 	<1% 	
xwindows 	1.14 GB 	<1% 	

NBAR OUT

kazaa2  	3.97 TB  	62%  	
unknown 	1.92 TB 	26% 	
http 	324.74 GB 	6% 	
ipsec 	254.66 GB 	4% 	
napster 	51.7 GB 	1% 	
ftp 	13.46 GB 	<1% 	
secure-http 	8.2 GB 	<1% 	
rtp 	7.81 GB 	<1% 	
icmp 	6.63 GB 	<1% 	
gnutella 	5.29 GB 	<1% 	
smtp 	3.85 GB 	<1% 	
exchange 	3.04 GB 	<1% 	
ssh 	2.96 GB 	<1% 	
novadigm 	1.46 GB 	<1% 	
netshow 	1.35 GB 	<1% 	
socks 	1.1 GB 	<1% 	
rsvp 	1.07 GB 	<1% 	

Port-based APP IN

http   	4.92 TB  	52%  	
Unknown_TCP 	2.97 TB 	29% 	
Counterstrike 	545.7 GB 	6% 	
L2-UT 	354.65 GB 	4% 	
Unknown_UDP 	291.4 GB 	3% 	
wow 	199.41 GB 	2% 	
Blizzard 	82.45 GB 	1% 	
WWW 	48.89 GB 	1% 	
Unknown_ESP 	45.2 GB 	1% 	
https 	30.22 GB 	<1% 	
rtsp 	16.87 GB 	<1% 	
netbios-ns 	14.61 GB 	<1% 	
gnutella-svc 	13.82 GB 	<1% 	
bittorrent 	10.81 GB 	<1% 	
epmap 	5.7 GB 	<1% 	
rmiactivation 	5.47 GB 	<1% 	
ftp-data 	4.89 GB 	<1% 	
edonkey2000 	4.38 GB 	<1% 	
ms-sql-m 	4.16 GB 	<1% 	
domain 	4.14 GB 	<1% 	
direct_connect 	3.98 GB 	<1% 	
rmiregistry 	3.48 GB 	<1% 	
icmp 	3.24 GB 	<1% 	
kpop 	3.14 GB 	<1% 	
kazaa 	2.6 GB 	<1% 	
L2-UT-UDP 	2.39 GB 	<1% 	
IRC 	2.36 GB 	<1% 	
nessus 	2.24 GB 	<1% 	
X11 	2.21 GB 	<1% 	
peoplesoft 	2.21 GB 	<1% 	
smtp 	2.09 GB 	<1% 	
wins 	2.0 GB 	<1% 	
ms-sql-s 	1.72 GB 	<1% 	
citrix_metaframe 	1.31 GB 	<1% 	
pptp 	1.25 GB 	<1% 	
microsoft-ds 	1.22 GB 	<1% 	
skinny 	1.19 GB 	<1% 	
lotusnote 	1.16 GB 	<1% 	
netbios-dgm 	1.14 GB 	<1% 	
ssh 	1.06 GB 	<1%

Port-based APP OUT

Unknown_TCP  	3.29 TB  	59%  	
Counterstrike 	866.39 GB 	16% 	
http 	436.61 GB 	8% 	
Unknown_UDP 	395.28 GB 	7% 	
Unknown_ESP 	250.11 GB 	4% 	
Blizzard 	92.43 GB 	2% 	
wow 	42.98 GB 	1% 	
L2-UT 	38.45 GB 	1% 	
edonkey2000 	28.44 GB 	1% 	
rsync 	24.24 GB 	<1% 	
WWW 	15.4 GB 	<1% 	
bittorrent 	12.76 GB 	<1% 	
https 	8.45 GB 	<1% 	
icmp 	5.53 GB 	<1% 	
gnutella-svc 	4.97 GB 	<1% 	
microsoft-ds 	4.17 GB 	<1% 	
smtp 	3.81 GB 	<1% 	
domain 	2.9 GB 	<1% 	
ftp-data 	2.84 GB 	<1% 	
ssh 	2.82 GB 	<1% 	
netmeeting 	2.67 GB 	<1% 	
citrix_metaframe 	2.55 GB 	<1% 	
ms-sql-m 	2.42 GB 	<1% 	
rmiactivation 	2.4 GB 	<1% 	
epmap 	2.39 GB 	<1% 	
peoplesoft 	2.27 GB 	<1% 	
direct_connect 	2.05 GB 	<1% 	
L2-UT-UDP 	1.8 GB 	<1% 	
ftp 	1.68 GB 	<1% 	
skinny 	1.62 GB 	<1% 	
orbix-config 	1.37 GB 	<1% 	
NFS 	1.22 GB 	<1% 	
rrac 	1.16 GB 	<1% 	
pptp 	1.16 GB 	<1% 	
kpop 	1.15 GB 	<1% 	
rmiregistry 	1.13 GB 	<1% 	
Oracle 	1.04 GB 	<1% 	
mysql 	1.02 GB 	<1%
```

----------


## Xouzouris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Διάλεξες *Windows* Mobile κινητό και μετά γκρινιάζεις για το ActiveSync/Outlook; Σε ανάγκασε κάποιος να επιλέξεις κινητό με WM? ΕΣΥ το επέλεξες αντί του Palm ή του επερχόμενου... πως το λένε... momo;




Off Topic


		Γιατι, μου ειπε κανεις οτι το software που περιεχεται ειναι trial version που ληγει σε 2 μηνες? Στην τελικη δεν καταλαβα, δεν θελω να μου χαρισουνε τιποτε, την δυνατοτητα να σωνω τις επαφες μου εκτος outlook θελω. Ζηταω πολλα? Δηλαδη οταν ειχα Sony Ericsson θα επρεπε να συγχρονιζει μονο σε Vaio... ασε μας ρε yiapap σε καλο σου βραδιατικα...

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γιατι, μου ειπε κανεις οτι το software που περιεχεται ειναι trial version που ληγει σε 2 μηνες? Στην τελικη δεν καταλαβα, δεν θελω να μου χαρισουνε τιποτε, την δυνατοτητα να σωνω τις επαφες μου εκτος outlook θελω. Ζηταω πολλα? Δηλαδη οταν ειχα Sony Ericsson θα επρεπε να συγχρονιζει μονο σε Vaio... ασε μας ρε yiapap σε καλο σου βραδιατικα...


Μάλλον κάτι έκανες λάθος,  δίνουν κανονικά το Outlook  Με κανονικό κλείδι  (Υγ και το sony ericsson  outlook θέλει και μάλιστα δεν το δίνει δωρεάν  :Razz:  )

----------


## A_gamer

> Με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό (βασισμένο σε στατιστικά δεδομένα αρκετών χιλιάδων ), γύρω στα 34GB είναι ο μέσος όρος ανά μήνα ενός "τυχαίου" LLU συνδρομητή 
> Στα βόρεια κλίματα είναι -ως γνωστόν- λίγο παραπάνω


Απίστευτο!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic





> Θα ήταν πάντως *εξαιρετικά* ενδιαφέρον να είχαμε μια στατιστική κατανομή ποσοστού χρηστών (X) μηνιαίας διακίνησης (Y). Όπως και μια, έστω δειγματοληπτική κατανομή διακίνησης ανά πρωτόκολλο. Αν ποτέ πέσει στα χέρια σου κάτι τέτοιο...


Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεβάτι  :Razz: 
_Τέτοια πράγματα δεν βγαίνουν προς τα έξω._

----------


## droulas13

Καλα δεν ειναι και πολλα τα 1,1 γκιγκα την ημερα, ειναι μια ταινια η' 3 επισοδεια! Και αυτα αν δεν υπολογισεις την απλη πλοήγηση που περιλαμβανει βιντεάκια στο youtube και live streaming τηλεοραση η' τελος παντων διαφορα αλλα. Επισης για συνδεσεις ανω των 10 mbps τα 1,1 giga ειναι υποθεση 15 λεπτων!!

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεβάτι 
> _Τέτοια πράγματα δεν βγαίνουν προς τα έξω._


Δειγματοληπτικά ρε παρεξηγιάρη. Δεν είπα να βγάλεις στη φόρα ειαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα!  :Razz: 
Μια κατανομή ενός τυχαίου μήνα (π.χ. Οκτωβρίου). Και μια κατανομή από ένα δείγμα ΧΧΧ χρηστών μιας αντιπροσωπευτικής ημέρας.




> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να φτιάξω αναφορά τέτοιου μεγέθους με ακριβή layer7 classification based records (τα οποια ήταν η πηγή για τα προηγούμενα σχόλια μου).


 :Thinking:  :Thinking: Πολύ περίεργη κατανομή. Μάλλον εταιρικό περιβάλλον μου φαίνεται και όχι home (για το οποίο και γίνεται η συζήτηση). 
Α και... πολύ χύμα τους έχεις τους χρήστες σου  :Razz: 




> Καλα δεν ειναι και πολλα τα 1,1 γκιγκα την ημερα, ειναι μια ταινια η' 3 επισοδεια! Και αυτα αν δεν υπολογισεις την απλη πλοήγηση που περιλαμβανει βιντεάκια στο youtube και live streaming τηλεοραση η' τελος παντων διαφορα αλλα. Επισης για συνδεσεις ανω των 10 mbps τα 1,1 giga ειναι υποθεση 15 λεπτων!!


Δηλαδή ΚΑΘΕ μέρα, και Σάββατο και Κυριακή ο μέσος χρήστης κατεβάζει και βλέπει μια ταινία ή 3-4 επεισόδια μιας σειράς;
Και αν τύχει και βγει μια βόλτα την άλλη μέρα βλέπει 2 ταινίες;
Όλοι φοιτητές και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι;;;

----------


## Sakoulas

> Δηλαδή ΚΑΘΕ μέρα, και Σάββατο και Κυριακή ο μέσος χρήστης κατεβάζει και βλέπει μια ταινία ή 3-4 επεισόδια μιας σειράς;
> Και αν τύχει και βγει μια βόλτα την άλλη μέρα βλέπει 2 ταινίες;
> Όλοι φοιτητές και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι;;;


Δηλαδη θα σου φαινοταν αυτο πολυ περιεργο;
Ξερω ατομα που σχεδον αυτο κανουν...
Και αν μη τι αλλο, παινευουν τους εαυτους τους γι΄αυτο...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δηλαδή ΚΑΘΕ μέρα, και Σάββατο και Κυριακή ο μέσος χρήστης κατεβάζει και βλέπει μια ταινία ή 3-4 επεισόδια μιας σειράς;
> Και αν τύχει και βγει μια βόλτα την άλλη μέρα βλέπει 2 ταινίες;
> Όλοι φοιτητές και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι;;;


Χμμ, οι οικιακοί χρήστες (αυτός που πληρώνει την συνδρομή) σπάνια είναι. Ακόμα και δημόσιος υπάλληλος να είναι συνήθως μπαίνει από τη δουλειά του (δεν παίζουν όλοι πασιέντζες ντε), τα παιδιά του όμως και (ενίοτε) η γυναίκα του....  :Whistle: 

Πάντως η επίτροπος (η Βίβιαν, ντε) δήλωσε πως είναι αντίθετη σε "premium" πακέτα  :Wink:

----------


## SfH

> Πολύ περίεργη κατανομή. Μάλλον εταιρεικό περιβάλλον μου φαίνεται και όχι home (για το οποίο και γίνεται η συζήτηση).
> Α και... πολύ χύμα τους έχεις τους χρήστες σου


Όπως προανάφερα, υπάρχει ενεργό traffic shaping (αν και δε μου έχει παραπονεθεί ποτε κανένας πχ για την ταχύτητα των p2p). Από κει και πέρα, το μονο υποθετικό branch που θα χαρακτήριζα εταιρικό περιβάλλον δουλεύει εξολοκλήρου με vpn, οποτε, το μονο που έχεις να κανεις είναι να αγνοήσεις το ipsec/esp traffic.Αν μη τι άλλο, προσωπικά, θα έλεγα ότι ο μέσος πελάτης της εταιρίας μου είναι λιγότερο δικτυοβορος (υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη ?  :Razz: ) από έναν μέσο χρηστη dsl.

EDIT: Όπως και να χει για το cap, το θέμα είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο. Οι τιμές ήδη (IMHO) είναι σε αρκετά καλά επίπεδα. Αν βγει ένα πακέτο πχ LLU όσο-πιάνει light (με 0% λιπαρά και κάποιο cap) με πχ, 15E, το μονο που θα συμβεί με τη μετακίνηση των light χρηστώνεκεί είναι να χάσει χρήματα ο ISP. Από την άλλη, αν ο ISP βγάλει πακέτο LLU όσο-πιάνει deluxe (uncapped) με τιμή στην οποια να έχει διπλάσιο κέρδος από ότι έχει τώρα δεν πιστεύω να δούμε καμια σοβαρή διαφορα στην πλειοψηφία των "παθολογικών" περιπτώσεων (αφού μονο οι light users θα έχουν πάει στο light ούτως η άλλως).

EDIT2: Πολύ της μόδας έχει γίνει το traffic shaping τελευταία πάντως. Σε πρόσφατο event εταιρίας που ασχολείται με αυτό στο hilton, είδα πολύ μεγαλύτερη προσέλευση από ότι περίμενα. Λες κι ο κάθε isp/visp στη χωρα έστειλε τουλάχιστον 2-3-4 άτομα...

----------


## yiapap

> λιγότερο δικτυοβορος (υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη ? )


Λιγότερο μπαντγουιντθφάγος;  :Laughing: 

<edit>
Γμτ... θυμήθηκα τον Παπιοάρχοντα  :Sad:

----------


## droulas13

> Δηλαδή ΚΑΘΕ μέρα, και Σάββατο και Κυριακή ο μέσος χρήστης κατεβάζει και βλέπει μια ταινία ή 3-4 επεισόδια μιας σειράς;
> Και αν τύχει και βγει μια βόλτα την άλλη μέρα βλέπει 2 ταινίες;
> Όλοι φοιτητές και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι;;;




Ξεχνας οτι στο 1,1 περιλαμβανεται ΚΑΙ το upload οπως επισης και αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες να κατεβει κατι κτλ. Ξεχνας οτι η συνδεση δεν ειναι ατομικη και οτι ειναι και για τον πατερα και για την μητερ και για τα παιδια. Και στην τελικη αν δεν κατεβασει ενας χρηστης τιποτα για καθε εναν τετοιο θα υπαρχει παντα καποιος που θα κατεβασει 2,2 γκιγκα και θα ρεφαρει :Razz:

----------


## Jimulis

ακόμα και το σερφ στην ελλάδα είναι αργό σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες που η σελίδα φορτώνει σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα (Γαλλία π.χ.)εδώ και 4 Mbps να έχεις κάνεις προσευχή μη σου βγάλει σφάλμα...τι φταίει γι αυτό οι γραμμές του οτέ?

----------


## yiapap

> Ξεχνας οτι στο 1,1 περιλαμβανεται ΚΑΙ το upload οπως επισης και αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες να κατεβει κατι κτλ. Ξεχνας οτι η συνδεση δεν ειναι ατομικη και οτι ειναι και για τον πατερα και για την μητερ και για τα παιδια. Και στην τελικη αν δεν κατεβασει ενας χρηστης τιποτα για καθε εναν τετοιο θα υπαρχει παντα καποιος που θα κατεβασει 2,2 γκιγκα και θα ρεφαρει


Όχι το upload δεν προσμετράται συνήθως (αν και δεν ξέρω για το συγκεκριμένο αριθμό που έδωσε ο karavagos). Όσο για τις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Οι εφαρμογές p2p στο 99% των περιπτώσεων διαθέτουν εργαλεία για την επαλήθευση αυτών που κατεβάζεις. Από τα σχόλια στα τορρεντάδικα έως το video preview του eMule. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο αριθμός των επαναλήψεων.

Τώρα για τον πατέρα, την μητέρα και τα παιδιά τι να σου πω; Αν ο καθένας από αυτούς κατεβάζει ταινίες καθημερινά και τις βλέπει σε άλλη τηλεόραση ή σε άλλες ώρες... και αυτό είναι η ΜΕΣΗ Ελληνική οικογένεια που έχει ADSL... έχω αρχίσει να αγωνιώ για την βιωσιμότητα των καναλιών τηλεόρασης, των video club, των κινηματογράφων κτλ. Ακόμη και για τα μπαράκια έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες.




> Πάντως η επίτροπος (η Βίβιαν, ντε) δήλωσε πως είναι αντίθετη σε "premium" πακέτα


Η επίτροπος δεν απάντησε στο θέμα της ποσότητας αλλά στο θέμα του διαχωρισμού των υπηρεσιών και της διαφορετικής τιμολόγησής τους. Εδώ δε μιλάμε να χρεώνονται διαφορετικά τα p2p με το http ή το ftp. Άλλωστε είναι απαράδεκτο ακόμη και το να τηρούνται τέτοια αρχεία (ανά χρήστη).

----------


## nanas

> ακόμα και το σερφ στην ελλάδα είναι αργό σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες που η σελίδα φορτώνει σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα (Γαλλία π.χ.)εδώ και 4 Mbps να έχεις κάνεις προσευχή μη σου βγάλει σφάλμα...τι φταίει γι αυτό οι γραμμές του οτέ?


το ότι βλέπεις σελίδες ως επί το πλείστον από το εξωτερικό, οπότε και η απόσταση από την Ελλάδα είναι μεγαλύτερη, έστω και σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου.
για δοκίμασε το ίδιο με το in.gr????

----------


## lewton

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic





> Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεβάτι 
> _Τέτοια πράγματα δεν βγαίνουν προς τα έξω._


Tώρα γιατί τον λες χωριάτη τον άνθρωπο; Επειδή είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη;  :Innocent:

----------


## karavagos

> Δειγματοληπτικά ρε παρεξηγιάρη. Δεν είπα να βγάλεις στη φόρα ειαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα! 
> Μια κατανομή ενός τυχαίου μήνα (π.χ. Οκτωβρίου). Και μια κατανομή από ένα δείγμα ΧΧΧ χρηστών μιας αντιπροσωπευτικής ημέρας.


Κάποιοι θα σπεύσουν να το εκμεταλευτούν, οπότε μην ελπίζεις και πολύ  :Wink: 




> Ξεχνας οτι στο 1,1 περιλαμβανεται ΚΑΙ το upload οπως επισης και αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες να κατεβει κατι κτλ.


Εννοείται πως δεν περιλαμβάνεται το upload.

----------


## nikosmelt

Το θέμα έχει εξαντληθεί προ πολλού και απορώ γιατί το συνεχίζετε. Στο 50% των χρηστών θα φαίνεται υπερβολικό το να κατεβάζει κάποιος 4 επεισόδια την ημέρα (1,4 gb), στο υπόλοιπο 50% θα φαίνεται φυσιολογικό. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Είναι αρκετά υποκειμενικό να θέτεις όριο σε κάποιον πόσο θα "κατεβάζει" ημερησίως, επειδή εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αυτό φτάνει. Και δυστυχώς αυτό που είναι πολύ βασικότατο, αλλά δε βλέπω κανένα να προσπαθεί να θέσει όρια, είναι το πόσο μολύνει ο καθένας μας καθημερινά αυτόν τον πλανήτη. Πόσο νερό ξοδεύει, πόσο ρεύμα, πόσο πετρέλαιο, πόσα δάση καταστρέφει με το καινούργιο 2000 κυβικών αμάξι του...Μπροστά σε όλα αυτά τα εγκλήματα το να κατεβάζει κάποιος όλο το internet κάθε μέρα, όλη μέρα, δεν είναι ούτε πταίσμα.
Φιλικά πάντα, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κάποιον.

----------


## sakistsalikis

ρε παιδια 1,1 gb σας φαινεται πολυ; Υπαρχουν ιστοδελιδες που ειναι 50-100 MB. π.χ. Ψαξτε για ενοικιαζομενες βιλες για να πατε διακοπες σε ενα νησι. Μεσα στις ιστοσελιδες που διαφημιζουν μια βιλα, υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του 1MB και παραπανω, υπαρχουν βιντεακια, flash και οτι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις. μην μπερδευεστε με τις ιστοσελιδες προ 10 ετιας που ηταν 100 Kb μεγιστο. Μπαινεις σε sites εταιριων και για να σου εμφανισει την αρχικη σελιδα κανει 1 λεπτο με dsl 1024. Μη συγκρινουμε ιστοσελιδες προ 10ετιας που ειχαν φωτογραφιες με τετραγωνακια. Σημερα εχουν αλλαξει οι αναγκες. 
Και δε θεωρω παραλογο πλεον να κατεβαζουμε μουσικη, dvd, προγραμματα με την dsl. Δεν ειμαστε εμεις οι αρμοδιοι φορεις για να εξετασουμε ποια απο αυτα ειναι πειρατικα και ποια οχι.  Ομως ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να  μην παει στο videoclub να αγορασει μια ταινια αλλα να την κατεβασει με πιστωτικη καρτα απο την εταιρια κατεβαζοντας την μεσω internet. Το ιδιο και η μουσικη. 
Αν θελει καποιος π.χ. το nero 7 δεν ξερω ειλικρινα αν μπορει να το βρει σε μαγαζι εδω στην Ελλαδα. Ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι μπορεις να το κατεβασεις (700 MB περιπου) απο το site της εταιριας και με την πιστωτικη σου να το ενεργοποιησεις.
Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες τεραστια προγραμματα επεξεργασιας video με τεραστιες δυνατοτητες που δε θα τα βρεις σε καποιο καταστημα αλλα μονο στο internet και θα πληρωσεις με πιστωτικη κατευθειαν στην εταιρια. 

Μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα και λεμε οτι οσοι κατεβαζουν μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων ειναι ειτε πειρατες λογισμικου, ειτε τσοντακιδες, ειτε κατι αλλο παρανομο. Υπαρχουν νομιμοτατες υπηρεσιες που μπορεις πολλες φορες να τις εχεις μονο απο το internet και πραγματικα θελουν κατεβασμα πολλων GB.



Διαβασα καποια στιγμη οτι το να ακους ραδιοφωνο μεσω internet δεν εχει μεγαλες απαιτησεις σε ογκο. Οντως γιατι οι πιο πολλοι ελληνικοι σταθμοι λειτουργουν με bitrate 32-64 kbps ωστε να καλυπτουν και τους χρηστες που δεν εχουν adsl. Ομως δε θεωρω οτι το να ακους μονοφωνικα ραδιο σε πολυ χαμηλη ποιοτητα ειναι κατι που μπορει να διατηρηθει για πολυ ακομα. Εξαλου ακομα και για 32kbps που ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλη η ποιοτητα εχουμε 32/8=4kbyte/sec δηλαδη15 MB την ωρα.  Αν εχεις το ραδιοφωνο 10 ωρες τη μερα ειναι 150 MB. Για 1 μηνα ειναι 4,5 GB. Για 64 kbps ειναι 9GB το μηνα. Ηδη εχω βρει ελληνικους σταθμους που δινουν σε bitrate πανω απο 64kbps  μην πω για ξενους σταθμους. Αμα ειναι να θεωρησουμε και πολυτελεια το να ακους ραδιοφωνο απο το internet σε μια σχετικα καλη ποιοτητα ηχου, ε τοτε...

----------


## MNP-10

Προς το παρον ακομα και οι heavy downloaders δουλευουν υπερ ολων.. με την εννοια οτι αφου το downloading ειναι παραγοντας που αυξανει τη ζητηση ευρυζωνικων υπηρεσιων, τοτε η αυξηση της πιτας δημιουργει (μεσομακροπροθεσμα) καλυτερες οικονομιες κλιμακας που εξομαλυνει (μακροπροθεσμα) την κατασταση. Νομιζω γι'αυτο δεν ασχολειται κανενας ISP με τον περιορισμο του downloading (περα απ'το οτι η ογκοχρεωση εχει αποτυχει ως μοντελο κατα την εφαρμογη της στο παρελθον)

Απο κει και περα το θεμα ειναι τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για να μειωσουμε το κοστος στους ISPs ωστε τα σημερινα 35GB/ατομο να μην τους ειναι δυσβασταχτα (πραγμα που θα τους οδηγησει να αναθεωρησουν την τιμολογιακη πολιτικη τους οταν ξεφυγουν απ'το σταδιο που ειναι τωρα.. δλδ το σταδιο που μπαινουν μεσα για να αποκτησουν market share). 

Αν δεχτουμε οτι το κοστος (και ratio) των συνδεσεων προκυπτει απο επιχειρηματικους υπολογισμους βιωσιμοτητας και οχι απο τους υπολογισμους μεσου ημερησιου φορτου, πρεπει να δουμε πως θα κατεβει το κοστος στον ISP. Πρεπει να αναλυσουμε ποια ειναι τα εξοδα του ISP, τι ειναι μειωσιμο και με ποιο τροπο.

Με λιγα λογια χρειαζεται ενα problem breakdown, brainstorming και εφαρμογη των στρατηγικων και λυσεων που θα προκυψουν.

Αν νομιζουμε οτι ολα, τωρα, γινονται τελεια.. πλανομαστε πλανην οικτρα... υπαρχουν τεραστια περιθωρια βελτιωσης σε πολλους τομεις που δεν υπαρχει efficient & streamlined operation.

----------


## anon

Ειναι τουλάχιστον ουτοπικό να περιμένουμε απο τους παρόχους να συμπεριφερθουν ως καλοί σαμαρείτες, και να δίνουν απλοχερα το bandwidth, έχοντας ζημία ή ελάχιστα κέρδη. Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Οι πάροχοι θέλουν με κάθε τρόπο να περιορίσουν τα κόστη, και στα σημεία που μπορεί να γίνει αυτό ειναι στο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και στις διασυνδέσεις του Ιντερνετ, διεθνές και εθνικό με ΑΙΧ. Στο last mile τα κόστη ειναι συγκεκριμένα, δηλαδή η γραμμή τους στοιχίζει το ίδιο (μιλάμε για LLU) είτε έχεις 24 είτε έχεις 2 mbps. Απο αυτή την άποψη, η τακτική της 4ΝΕΤ νομίζω ότι ειναι σωστή. Δεν μπορεί όμως δυστυχώς αυτό να εφαρμοσθεί στις περιπτώσεις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ. 

Εχοντας λοιπόν υπόψη τα παραπάνω, εικάζω ότι ο κάθε πάροχος θα προσπαθήσει να περιορίσει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό όσο είναι δυνατόν (το βλέπουμε αυτό να φαίνεται στα παράπονα των συνδρομητών του εκάστοτε παρόχου), καθώς και στις διασυνδέσεις του Ιντερνετ, πχ η 4ΝΕΤ με πάνω απο 160,000 συνδρομητές ADSL έχει 7GBps (που περιλαμβάνει και την χρήση απο τα datacentes και μισθωμένα κλπ κλπ), που αν κάνετε την πράξη της διαίρεσης καθαρα τα 7GB δια 160,000 χρήστες, θα βγάλετε 45Kbps για έκαστο χρήστη (εαν δουλεύουν όλοι την γραμμή τους). Αυτό σημαίνει ένας λόγος (παίρνοντας σαν 1Mbps την κάθε σύνδεση, που επίσης ειναι πολύ αισιόδοξο), ένα contention ratio 1/22. Στην πράξη αυτό όμως είναι τουλάχιστον διπλάσιο, δηλαδή χειρότερο απο 1/45, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε τους συνδρομητές LLU, καθώς και τα datacenters και τα μισθωμένα, στα οποία έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη πελατεία η 4NET απο οποιοδήποτε άλλο πάροχο.

Πως λοιπόν να πετύχει η εταιρία, η κάθε εταιρία, ικανοποιητική ποιότητα στις υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης; Με traffic shaping ειναι μια λύση. Εαν το κάνει σωστά με γνώμονα τον πελάτη, όλα ωραία και καλά. Ομως πολύ εύκολα οι κανόνες στο TS μπορούν να αλλάξουν, ώστε με το ίδιο bw να χωρέσουν διπλάσια και τετραπλάσιοι χρήστες, και γενικά ο τελικός καταναλωτής ειναι αυτός που γίνεται θύμα εκμετάλλευσης χωρίς να μπορει να κάνει τίποτα. Ειναι επίσης αυτό που στο εξωτεριικό προσπαθούν διάφοροι ακτιβιστές να σταματήσουν, δηλαδή να παραμείνει το network neutrality. Η χρήση υπηρεσιών με ογκοχρέωση, διασφαλίζει ένα επίπεδο σωστής κοστολόγησης στον πάροχο και την αποφυγη αισχροκέρδειας, μιας και ο πελάτης θα χρεώνεται με βάση συγκεκριμένο όγκο, και όχι όσο πιάσει και εαν πιάσει. Ετσι δεν θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη για TS, ούτε θα θίγεται το network neutrality.

----------


## droulas13

Να ρωτησω κατι, ειναι το ιδιο να κατεβαζεις ενα επισοδειο απο ξενο τρακερ και το ιδιο απο ελληνικο? Απο ελληνικο τρακερ κατα 90% δεν θα ξοδεψεις μερος της διασυνδεσης του isp? Οποτε η γιγαντωση των ελληνικών τρακερς θα ειναι προς οφελος του ελληνικου ιντερνετ, καθως ειναι διαφορετικο 50.000 ατομα να κατεβασουν το καινουριο επισοδειο lost(αμην και ποτε!!) απο ξενο τρακερ και το rapidshare και διαφορετικο 10.000 ατομα να το κατεβασουν απο ξενο και 40.000 απο ελληνικο. Ετσι δεν ειναι? Επισης και η iptv ειναι προς οφελος της αποδοσης του νετ καθως για την λειτουργια της ξοδευεται ελληνικη κινηση και οχι η διασυνδεση του isp.




ΠΣ Οταν ελεγα λαθος κατεβασματα εννοουσα τις περιπτωσεις που κατεβαζεις πχ απο το ραπιντ και δεν σου ανοιγει η' που κατεβαζει επισοδειο απο ξενο τρακερ και ειναι απλως ενας ιοσ, η' που κατεβαζεις ταινια και αντι για dvdrip οπως ελεγε ειναι τελικα απο καμερα κτλ κτλ, Και στην τελικη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κατεβαζεις ΚΑΘΕ μερα 1,1, μπορει τις 3 μερες να κατεβασεις συνολο 1 και την τεταρτη να κατεβασεις 3 κτλ

----------


## speedster

> Με έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό (βασισμένο σε στατιστικά δεδομένα αρκετών χιλιάδων ), γύρω στα 34GB είναι ο μέσος όρος ανά μήνα ενός "τυχαίου" LLU συνδρομητή 
> Στα βόρεια κλίματα είναι -ως γνωστόν- λίγο παραπάνω


που να δεις σε ελληνικο πανεπιστημιο...σε εναν τυπικο μηνα απο ενα μονο μηχανημα  *21 TB upload και 2ΤΒ download...* :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## hemlock

> που να δεις σε ελληνικο πανεπιστημιο...σε εναν τυπικο μηνα απο ενα μονο μηχανημα  *21 TB upload και 2ΤΒ download...*


Και εγω το εχω δει αυτο (μη σου πω οτι εισαι και μικρος, ειδικα αν βαλεις μεσα και κατι ασυρματες ζευξεις :Whistle: )...
Απλα ολα αυτα εχουν εγγυημενη ημερομηνια ληξης, καλη ωρα σαν καποια ftp του ntua... :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

> Να ρωτησω κατι, ειναι το ιδιο να κατεβαζεις ενα επισοδειο απο ξενο τρακερ και το ιδιο απο ελληνικο? Απο ελληνικο τρακερ κατα 90% δεν θα ξοδεψεις μερος της διασυνδεσης του isp? Οποτε η γιγαντωση των ελληνικών τρακερς θα ειναι προς οφελος του ελληνικου ιντερνετ, καθως ειναι διαφορετικο 50.000 ατομα να κατεβασουν το καινουριο επισοδειο lost(αμην και ποτε!!) απο ξενο τρακερ και το rapidshare και διαφορετικο 10.000 ατομα να το κατεβασουν απο ξενο και 40.000 απο ελληνικο. Ετσι δεν ειναι?


Ετσι.. γι'αυτο να προτιμαμε ελληνικους tracker...  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Να ρωτησω κατι, ειναι το ιδιο να κατεβαζεις ενα επισοδειο απο ξενο τρακερ και το ιδιο απο ελληνικο? Απο ελληνικο τρακερ κατα 90% δεν θα ξοδεψεις μερος της διασυνδεσης του isp? Οποτε η γιγαντωση των ελληνικών τρακερς θα ειναι προς οφελος του ελληνικου ιντερνετ, καθως ειναι διαφορετικο 50.000 ατομα να κατεβασουν το καινουριο επισοδειο lost(αμην και ποτε!!) απο ξενο τρακερ και το rapidshare και διαφορετικο 10.000 ατομα να το κατεβασουν απο ξενο και 40.000 απο ελληνικο. Ετσι δεν ειναι? Επισης και η iptv ειναι προς οφελος της αποδοσης του νετ καθως για την λειτουργια της ξοδευεται ελληνικη κινηση και οχι η διασυνδεση του isp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΠΣ Οταν ελεγα λαθος κατεβασματα εννοουσα τις περιπτωσεις που κατεβαζεις πχ απο το ραπιντ και δεν σου ανοιγει η' που κατεβαζει επισοδειο απο ξενο τρακερ και ειναι απλως ενας ιοσ, η' που κατεβαζεις ταινια και αντι για dvdrip οπως ελεγε ειναι τελικα απο καμερα κτλ κτλ, Και στην τελικη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κατεβαζεις ΚΑΘΕ μερα 1,1, μπορει τις 3 μερες να κατεβασεις συνολο 1 και την τεταρτη να κατεβασεις 3 κτλ


Ναι αλλά αυτό μόνο μεταξύ χρηστών του ιδιου παρόχου,  βλέπεις και το AIX  κοστίζει  :Wink:   (ποιο πολύ απο το international μάλιστα)

----------


## MNP-10

Καλα παραπανω δεν ειναι (αμα ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχε καν το AIX) αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ανταλλαγη γινεται με αρκετα μεγαλυτερο κοστος απ'οσο θα πρεπε... δυστυχως ακομα και εκει ειμαστε μπανανια... εδω φερουν ευθυνη ταυτοχρονα ο ΟΤΕ αλλα και οι μεγαλοι ISPs που δεν εχουν κανει τις καταλληλες κινησεις συνεργασιας.

Παντως το κοστος ανα mbit για local traffic ειναι χαμηλοτερο απ'το διεθνες.

----------


## karavagos

> Καλα παραπανω δεν ειναι (αμα ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχε καν το AIX) αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ανταλλαγη γινεται με αρκετα μεγαλυτερο κοστος απ'οσο θα πρεπε... δυστυχως ακομα και εκει ειμαστε μπανανια... εδω φερουν ευθυνη ταυτοχρονα ο ΟΤΕ αλλα και οι μεγαλοι ISPs που δεν εχουν κανει τις καταλληλες κινησεις συνεργασιας.
> 
> Παντως το κοστος ανα mbit για local traffic ειναι χαμηλοτερο απ'το διεθνες.


 :No no: 

Κι'όμως, οι τιμές ανά mbit έχουν φτάσει να είναι φτηνότερες στα κυκλώματα εξωτερικού.
Όμως τώρα με το ME του ΟΤΕ (το οποίο δυστυχώς παρέχεται μόνο για συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις), πάει να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.

----------


## shaq141a

Καλά το κόστος του ΑΙΧ είναι τόσο μεγάλο. Μα τι στο δι@ολο. Δεν υποτίθεται ότι η διασύνδεση είναι δωρεάν εκτός forthnet και otenet?

*Spoiler:*





Έτσι και αλλιώς οι καλύτεροι seeders απο GrNet είναι

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλά το κόστος του ΑΙΧ είναι τόσο μεγάλο. Μα τι στο δι@ολο. Δεν υποτίθεται ότι η διασύνδεση είναι δωρεάν εκτός forthnet και otenet?
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς οι καλύτεροι seeders απο GrNet είναι



*Spoiler:*




			Ναι, αλλά το bandwidth είναι που κοστίζει. Και αυτοί των πανεπιστημίων το "τρώνε" με τον ίδιο τρόπο με τους άλλους.

----------


## MNP-10

> Κι'όμως, οι τιμές ανά mbit έχουν φτάσει να είναι φτηνότερες στα κυκλώματα εξωτερικού.
> Όμως τώρα με το ME του ΟΤΕ (το οποίο δυστυχώς παρέχεται μόνο για συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις), πάει να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.


(!)... Να υποθεσω οτι το μεγαλυτερο κοστος ειναι του ΟΤΕ με τον τερματισμο στην Κωλεττη?  :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

> (!)... Να υποθεσω οτι το μεγαλυτερο κοστος ειναι του ΟΤΕ με τον τερματισμο στην Κωλεττη?



Μήπως πρέπει το ΑΙΧ να καταργηθεί και να γίνει νέο ΑΙΧ?

Είναι αδιανόητο να κοστίζει το Ελληνικό bandwidth περισσότερο από το διεθνές. Κάποιοι που είναι υπευθυνοι για αυτό (ΕΔΕΤ,ΟΤΕ,ΕΕΤΤ, Παροχοι) θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται για αυτήν την κατάντια. Όταν σε άλλες χώρες που έχουν οπτική όλη η χώρα είναι ένα LAN PARTY, εδώ κατάφεραν το ακατόρθωτο.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## maik

Μηπως θα πρεπει να καταργηθουν οι φουρνοι και να χτιστουν νεοι φουρνοι;
Ειναι αδιανοητο οι Γαλλοι να αγοραζουν το ψωμι 30 λεπτα και μεις στην Ελλαδα 70.

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα η κατασταση ειναι πιο πολυ του στυλ "παω γαλλια να αγορασω το ψωμι των 30 λεπτων για να μην το αγορασω απο δω που κανει 70". Οπως ειπε και ο shaq, κατορθωσαμε το ακατορθωτο... :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## karavagos

> (!)... Να υποθεσω οτι το μεγαλυτερο κοστος ειναι του ΟΤΕ με τον τερματισμο στην Κωλεττη?


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ειδικά για το AIX. Είναι γενικά για τα κυκλώματα του ΟΤΕ.

1) Χρησιμοποιείται ακριβότερος εξοπλισμός
2) Δεν παρέχεται μακροχρόνια μίσθωση
3) Μονοπώλιο

Το 1ο έχει λυθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα τελευταία χρόνια με την μετάβαση σε Ethernet.
Το 2ο έχει αρχίσει και εφαρμόζεται τώρα τελευταία σε συγκεκριμένα κυκλώματα.
Το 3ο είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία.

----------


## maik

> Το 3ο είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία.


Την οποια μπορεις να μας πεις εστω επιγραμματικα;
Ααα και με την προιστορια ομως.

----------


## karavagos

> Την οποια μπορεις να μας πεις εστω επιγραμματικα;
> Ααα και με την προιστορια ομως.


Όταν κάποιος είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος κυκλωμάτων σε μια γεωγραφική περιοχή, είναι λογικό (και αναμενόμενο για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα) να πουλάει ακριβά τις υποδομές του.

----------


## A_gamer

> Την οποια μπορεις να μας πεις εστω επιγραμματικα;
> Ααα και με την προιστορια ομως.


Και τώρα με την ειρωνεία τι κατάλαβες;

----------


## MNP-10

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ειδικά για το AIX. Είναι γενικά για τα κυκλώματα του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 1) Χρησιμοποιείται ακριβότερος εξοπλισμός
> 2) Δεν παρέχεται μακροχρόνια μίσθωση
> 3) Μονοπώλιο
> 
> Το 1ο έχει λυθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα τελευταία χρόνια με την μετάβαση σε Ethernet.
> Το 2ο έχει αρχίσει και εφαρμόζεται τώρα τελευταία σε συγκεκριμένα κυκλώματα.
> Το 3ο είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία.


Ε τοτε, δεν θα ηταν πολυ πιο συμφερον για ολους τους Εναλλακτικους με ιδιόκτητα να συνδεθουν αναμεταξυ τους σε δικο τους σημείο και να περιορισουν τις συνδεσεις τους στο AIX στα απολυτως απαραιτητα (συνδεση με OTE)? 

Για το grnet θα μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια οπτικη δική τους σε αλλο σημειο ωστε να εχουν peering με αυτο.

Am I missing something ή ειναι και αυτο οπως οι καταγγελιες των καταναλωτων προς τους μεγαλους ISP (δλδ κλασικη ελλειψη συνεννοησης) ? Το θεμα προφανως χρειαζεται συνεννοηση και επιλυση.

----------


## shaq141a

> Ε τοτε, δεν θα ηταν πολυ πιο συμφερον για ολους τους Εναλλακτικους με ιδιόκτητα να συνδεθουν αναμεταξυ τους σε δικο τους σημείο και να περιορισουν τις συνδεσεις τους στο AIX στα απολυτως απαραιτητα (συνδεση με OTE)? 
> 
> Για το grnet θα μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια οπτικη δική τους σε αλλο σημειο ωστε να εχουν peering με αυτο.
> 
> Am I missing something ή ειναι και αυτο οπως οι καταγγελιες των καταναλωτων προς τους μεγαλους ISP (δλδ κλασικη ελλειψη συνεννοησης) ? Το θεμα προφανως χρειαζεται συνεννοηση και επιλυση.


+1000 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Μα είμαστε σοβαροί. Τι κόστος έχουν 1 gbps ethernet να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους... Τα πανεπιστήμια στο Ηράκλειο διακινούν περισσότερα δεδομένα απο το ΑΙΧ!!!

----------


## karavagos

> Ε τοτε, δεν θα ηταν πολυ πιο συμφερον για ολους τους Εναλλακτικους με ιδιόκτητα να συνδεθουν αναμεταξυ τους σε δικο τους σημείο και να περιορισουν τις συνδεσεις τους στο AIX στα απολυτως απαραιτητα (συνδεση με OTE)? 
> 
> Για το grnet θα μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια οπτικη δική τους σε αλλο σημειο ωστε να εχουν peering με αυτο.
> 
> Am I missing something ή ειναι και αυτο οπως οι καταγγελιες των καταναλωτων προς τους μεγαλους ISP (δλδ κλασικη ελλειψη συνεννοησης) ? Το θεμα προφανως χρειαζεται συνεννοηση και επιλυση.


Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος -ανεξάρτητος- τρίτος να το οργανώσει.
_Παλιότερα είχαν ακουστεί φήμες για την MedN._

----------


## wintech2003

Η MedN πάντως προσφέρει την δυνατότητα interconnection μεταξύ των rack των πελατών της με ethernet (και μάλιστα με γελίο αρχικό κόστος και χωρις μηνιαίο κόστος).
Απλά ειναι κάτι που γίνεται οταν υπάρχει σχετική συμφωνία μεταξύ των δυο πελατών φυσικά.

----------


## karavagos

> Η MedN πάντως προσφέρει την δυνατότητα interconnection μεταξύ των rack των πελατών της με ethernet (και μάλιστα με γελίο αρχικό κόστος και χωρις μηνιαίο κόστος).
> Απλά ειναι κάτι που γίνεται οταν υπάρχει σχετική συμφωνία μεταξύ των δυο πελατών φυσικά.


Ένα IXP είναι πολλά παραπάνω από μια απλή διασύνδεση καλωδίων  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

> Ένα IXP είναι πολλά παραπάνω από μια απλή διασύνδεση καλωδίων


Σαφώς, αλλά ειναι το σημαντικότερο συστατικό για να ξεκινήσει ενα IXP  :Smile:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Επειδή συζητάτε σχετικά . Είδα ότι τις τελευταίες τρεις μέρες και 20 ώρες έχω κατεβάσει περίπου 6 GB από P2P και έχω  12,5 GΒ's traffic  προς εμένα . Οπερ σημαίνει 6,5 GB's απόλυτα νόμιμα από youtube & http σε 3 μέρες και 20 ώρες .  Δλδ καμιά 50αρια σε έναν μήνα από έναν χρήστη. Φανταστείτε σε ένα σπίτι που θα χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνδεση 2-3 χρήστες και θα κάνουν μια λογική μηνιαία χρήση P2P , κάπου στα 20-30 GB's up & down σύνολο  :Whistle:  . Αυτό μας κάνει 150-200 GB μηνιαία χρήση χωρίς να είναι hardcore downloaders ...

(Για hardcore downloaders το παραπάνω νούμερο ανεβαίνει περίπου στο 1 ΤΒ τον μήνα  :Whistle: )

----------


## maik

> Και τώρα με την ειρωνεία τι κατάλαβες;


Οτι καταλαβες εσυ με το σχολιο σου. 
Αν το εξελαβες σαν ειρωνια εισαι βαθεια νυχτωμενος.

----------


## zerokill

Η Συζητηση αυτη σε αλλη χωρα και σε παρομοιο φορουμ θα ητανε ανεκδοτο ημερας γενικα το ολο θεμα!!!! σιγα μην φταινε αυτοι που κατεβαζουν ολη μερα .. συγνωμη τοτε η λεξη ΦΛΑΤ ΡΕΙΤ τι διαολο σημαινει? κατεβασε 6 ωρες και μετα σταματα γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακομα αναπηρος στο ιντερνετ σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες??? Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα μαστορες ... που ειδες εσυ προβληματα σε τοσο μεγαλη εκταση με το bandwidth σε αλλες χωρες οποιος εχει κανει στο εξωτερικο σιγουρα ξερει.. αλλα σε τουτη την χωρα ειπαμε..
φταιει ο γαιδαρος βαραμε το σαμαρι ..

----------


## orck

φιλε zerokill δεν προκειται για αναπηρια του ΟΤΕ 
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
μαλιστα μερικες χωρες (που καποιοι τις θεωρουν και προτιπα για το internet, οπως Αγγλια) εχουν βαλει και ορια για το μηνιαιο download
οποτε φανταζομαι ξερεις τι μας περιμενει ετσι;  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Η Συζητηση αυτη σε αλλη χωρα και σε παρομοιο φορουμ θα ητανε ανεκδοτο ημερας γενικα το ολο θεμα!!!! σιγα μην φταινε αυτοι που κατεβαζουν ολη μερα .. συγνωμη τοτε η λεξη ΦΛΑΤ ΡΕΙΤ τι διαολο σημαινει? κατεβασε 6 ωρες και μετα σταματα γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακομα αναπηρος στο ιντερνετ σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες??? Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα μαστορες ... που ειδες εσυ προβληματα σε τοσο μεγαλη εκταση με το bandwidth σε αλλες χωρες οποιος εχει κανει στο εξωτερικο σιγουρα ξερει.. αλλα σε τουτη την χωρα ειπαμε..
> φταιει ο γαιδαρος βαραμε το σαμαρι ..


Στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ χειρότερα. ΗΠΑ.  :Scared:  Αγγλία  :Scared:   :Scared:  Αυστραλία...  :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared: 

Φυσικά και θα ήταν ανέκδοτο γιατί αυτό που επιζητούν είναι να γλιτώσουν από τα γελοία όρια όπως 5 GB, αλλά και από τους κόφτες.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Η Συζητηση αυτη *σε αλλη χωρα* και σε παρομοιο φορουμ *θα ητανε ανεκδοτο* ημερας γενικα το ολο θεμα!!!!
> συγνωμη τοτε η λεξη ΦΛΑΤ ΡΕΙΤ τι διαολο σημαινει? κατεβασε 6 ωρες και μετα σταματα γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακομα αναπηρος στο ιντερνετ σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες???


αν σου αρεσουν τα ...ανεκδοτα διαβασε αυτο : http://www.weeklygripe.co.uk/a458.asp

Το θεμα συζητιεται (και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις εφαρμοζεται) εδω και πολυ καιρο παντου ακομα και στην μεγαλη βρεττανια που (και) στο broandband απεχει απο την ελλαδα παρασαγκας.
Απο οτι θα διαβασες ο παραπονουμενος εχει συνδρομη flat rate αλλα οταν τα δικτυα μπουκωνουν το "fair use policy" ειναι η μονη λυση ωστε να μην εχουνε καποιοι "εξυπνοι" και "αχορταγοι" φλατ και αλλοι νο ρειτ :Wink: 
Μαθε τι σημαινει το "fair use" (χτυπα "fair use policy isp" στο google) και θα διαπιστωσεις οτι και σε αλλα φορα (της αλλοδαπης βεβαιως-βεβαιως) εχουνε ...χιουμορ  :Whistle:

----------


## SfH

Ανάλογα. Αν δεις παθολογικές περιπτώσεις όπως τη σουηδία, IIRC, παλιά (πριν γίνει η αυτόματη αναβάθμιση από 100/10 σε 100/100 στο fiber), το cap ήταν 300gb/μηνα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αρκούν και για τους ζωόφιλους ανάμεσα μας  :Wink:  Από και κει πέρα, αν δούμε μονο τις LLU, πιστεύω ότι είμαστε σχετικά καλά στο price/(ονομαστικό) performance ratio σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη ευρώπη. Πιο σοβαρό εμπόδιο για το ρημάδι το market penetration θεωρώ το πρακτικά ανύπαρκτο support σχεδόν όλων των μεγάλων αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## harris

> αν σου αρεσουν τα ...ανεκδοτα διαβασε αυτο : http://www.weeklygripe.co.uk/a458.asp
> 
> Το θεμα συζητιεται (και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις εφαρμοζεται) εδω και πολυ καιρο παντου ακομα και στην μεγαλη βρεττανια που (και) στο broandband απεχει απο την ελλαδα παρασαγκας.
> Απο οτι θα διαβασες ο παραπονουμενος εχει συνδρομη flat rate αλλα οταν τα δικτυα μπουκωνουν το "fair use policy" ειναι η μονη λυση ωστε να μην εχουνε καποιοι "εξυπνοι" και "αχορταγοι" φλατ και αλλοι νο ρειτ
> Μαθε τι σημαινει το "fair use" (χτυπα "fair use policy isp" στο google) και θα διαπιστωσεις οτι και σε αλλα φορα (της αλλοδαπης βεβαιως-βεβαιως) εχουνε ...χιουμορ


Πάντως θα πρέπει να υπογραμμίσουμε δύο πράγματα:

Το πρώτο είναι πως στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον βρισκόμαστε σε τόσο βρεφικό επίπεδο της αγοράς που όποια συζήτηση περί του fair use policy είναι μάλλον άκαιρη... Παρακάτω παραθέω τον χάρτη των δικτύων backbone της Ευρώπης... τα λόγια είναι περιττά νομίζω. Πριν την όποια κουβέντα περί του fair use, ας δούμε πρώτα πως θα αναπτυχθούμε  :Wink: 



_Πηγή: TeleGeography_

Το δεύτερο επίσης σημαντικό θέμα είναι το net nuetrality, ένα θέμα που όντως αυτή τη στιγμή έχει πάρει διαστάσεις στις ΗΠΑ, και προσωπικά με βρίσκει παντελώς και κάθετα ενάντιο (και ευτυχώς το ίδιο και την Ευρωπαία Επίτροπο)  :Smile:

----------


## maik

> . Παρακάτω παραθέω τον χάρτη των δικτύων backbone της Ευρώπης... τα λόγια είναι περιττά νομίζω.




Off Topic


		Να αποσυρθει ο χαρτης παραυτα. Ονομαζει τα Σκοπια  Μακεδονια.  :Razz:  Αν και εχει ξαναδημοσιευθει , κανεις δεν το παρατηρησε. Να γινει αμεσως διαβημα στο εν λογω site και να το μπουκοσουμε με spam mail.

----------


## lewton

> Η Συζητηση αυτη σε αλλη χωρα και σε παρομοιο φορουμ θα ητανε ανεκδοτο ημερας γενικα το ολο θεμα!!!! σιγα μην φταινε αυτοι που κατεβαζουν ολη μερα .. συγνωμη τοτε η λεξη ΦΛΑΤ ΡΕΙΤ τι διαολο σημαινει? κατεβασε 6 ωρες και μετα σταματα γιατι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακομα αναπηρος στο ιντερνετ σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες??? Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα μαστορες ... που ειδες εσυ προβληματα σε τοσο μεγαλη εκταση με το bandwidth σε αλλες χωρες οποιος εχει κανει στο εξωτερικο σιγουρα ξερει.. αλλα σε τουτη την χωρα ειπαμε..
> φταιει ο γαιδαρος βαραμε το σαμαρι ..


Μια χαρά είμαστε σε σχέση με πάρα πολλές χώρες.  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να αποσυρθει ο χαρτης παραυτα. Ονομαζει τα Σκοπια  Μακεδονια.  Αν και εχει ξαναδημοσιευθει , κανεις δεν το παρατηρησε. Να γινει αμεσως διαβημα στο εν λογω site και να το μπουκοσουμε με spam mail.




Off Topic


		Άσε που το 'M' είναι στην Αλβανία και το 'ONIA' στην Ελλάδα!  :Stunned:   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		ο κοσμος το 'χει τουμπανο και 'μεις κρυφο καμαρι  :Whistle: 




> Άσε που το 'M' είναι στην Αλβανία και το 'ONIA' στην Ελλάδα!



*Spoiler:*




			το υψιλον μας λειπει... :Twisted Evil: 



για σπασιμο στους βουλγαρους το κανανε ετσι... :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

*Spoiler:*




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Linus

> φιλε zerokill δεν προκειται για αναπηρια του ΟΤΕ 
> ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
> μαλιστα μερικες χωρες (που καποιοι τις θεωρουν και προτιπα για το internet, οπως Αγγλια) εχουν βαλει και ορια για το μηνιαιο download
> οποτε φανταζομαι ξερεις τι μας περιμενει ετσι;


Από πότε η Αγγλία αποτελεί πρότυπο για τους υπόλοιπους στο internet?

----------


## zerokill

Το θεμα θα απασχολησει την ελλαδα το 2018 οταν πλεον θα φτασουμε το σημερινο ευρωπαικο στανταρ .... γιατι δεν εχουμε καμια απολυτως σχεση και οσοι εχουν κανει εξω το ξερουν καλα :One thumb up:

----------


## mx1001

Συμφωνω με οσυς διαφωνούν.

Δεν ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα ... Ειναι καθαρά θεμα συφωνίας ...

Εφοσον ΑΥΤΟ πληρώνω (24h/7d) ... ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ !.

ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ? ... ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ . ε τότε ?

Η 'κακοδιαχείριση' και άλλες φράσεις  που υπάρχουν στα μικρα γραμματα, αφορα διακινηση παρανομου / ανηθικου υλικου και φυσικα ΟΧΙ ογκου δεδομενων !!!.

Αν δεν μπορουν να δωσουν στον κόσμο αυτο το bandwidth που υποσχονται , ας μην δινουν υποσχεσεις και μεγάλες διαφημίσεις ...

Κατά την γνώμη μου και η ελάχιστη εργασία Traffic Shapping συνιστά καταγγελία της συμφωνίας μιας και δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά οτί ο πάροχος διατηρεί δικαίωμα να μειώσει την απόδοσή του σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες του μονομερώς .

Το αντίθετο μάλιστα , κάπου στα ψηλά γράμματα ειναι γρμμένος οτί πρέπει να παρέχει στο έπακρο όλες τις υπηρεσίες του .

Αρα μη μαλώνετε ...

----------


## maik

> Εφοσον ΑΥΤΟ πληρώνω (24h/7d) ... ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ !.
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ? ... ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ . ε τότε ?
> 
> .


Μα εκει  ειναι το ζουμι. Δεν πληρωνεις αυτο. Πληρωνεις το εως.

----------


## Dagalidis

Exω διαβάσει σχεδόν ΟΛΑ τα  POST από την αρχή και κουράστηκα από τις επαναλήψεις.... :Thumb down: 

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΟΣ ΟΡΟΣ σε τιποτα.... ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ των χρηστών, απλά πιστεύω πως με τις νέες ταχύτητες ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ θα βγούμε κερδισμένοι και ικανοποιημένοι γιατί οι χρόνοι παραμονής στο ΝΕΤ θα μειωθούν....

Να σας φέρω το προσωπικό μου παράδειγμα ενός μέσου DOWNLOAD FAN....

Κατεβάζω περίπου ΟΓΚΟ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ περίπου τα 2 GB / ημέρα κατά μέσο όρο και πολλά λέω....

Οσο είχα 2Mbps χρειαζόμουν σχεδόν ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ σύνδεσης για να τα πάρω ας πούμε 8 (αφού λόγο Συμφόρησης ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΑ με την ονομαστική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής μου αλλά ποιό κάτω από το μισό) ΩΡΕΣ Download και φυσικά το BANDWIDTH που έπερνα αφαιρούνταν από το συνολικό διαθέσιμο....

ΤΩΡΑ με τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνήθειες έχω τουλάχιστον απαίτηση χρόνου κατά 1/10 του αρχικού ΔΗΛΑΔΗ περίπου 18 λεπτά και ο υπόλοιπος χρόνος μου είναι σε SERF και FORUMS......

Ετσι λοιπόν η γραμμή μου μέχρι τώρα είναι πάντα στα μέγιστα και ο χρόνος που κάνω DOWNLOAD στο ελάχιστο και όλοι είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι...... :One thumb up: 

Και από PING στα GAMES MIA XARA.....  :Worthy: 

Aρα ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο ΒANDWIDTH από όποια πλευρά και να το δεί κανείς.....

ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρχουν και οι ΑΡΩΣΤΟΙ που θα κάνουν DOWNLOAD για 24/7 αλλά ΔΕ ΘΑ τους πληρώσω με καπέλο επειδή ειναι το 1/10 και πολλύ λέω στο σύνολο των συνδέσεων..... 

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ 24/1 Μbps για να δούν το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ με άλλο μάτι......  :Clap:

----------


## anon

Συμφωνώ, μόνο και πάλι θα βρεθούν ορισμένοι, οι οποίοι θα ξεσκίζουν τις γραμμές, και με τις 24άρες αυτό θα είναι πιο επώδυνο, όπως ένας άλλος που μέσα σε 12 μέρες κατέβασε 2.2ΤΒ (terabytes), δηλαδή κάπου 6 terabytes τον μήνα. Δεν χρειάζεται πολλούς. Μερικοί τέτοιοι, ένας στους 100 φτάνει για να την ξεσκίζει την γραμμή και να το επωμίζονται οι υπόλοιποι.

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολύ απο αυτή την διακίνηση αφορούσε video. Και απο ότι ακούω και ολόκληρα DVD. Αυτά ειναι γύρω στα 6GB περίπου (full uncompressed). Μόλις αρχίσουμε να έχουμε πιο πολύ HD, σημαίνει ότι τα 6GB θα πάνε >30GBμ δηλαδή θα πενταπλασιαστεί η ανάγκη bw.

----------


## PopManiac

Nα σας μεταφέρω και την προσωπική μου εμπειρία εδώ στο Βέλγιο.

Το έχω γράψει και αλλού πως η χώρα αυτή δυστυχώς βρίσκεται πλέον στον Ιντερνετικό μεσαίωνα καθώς μολονότι έχει ένα από τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά ευρυζωνικής διείσδυσης, όλες οι συνδέσεις οποιασδήποτε ταχύτητας έχουν κάτι γελοία caps όπως το δημοφιλές 24άρα γραμμή με 5GB *μηνιαίο* όριο!!!!  :Wall: 

Αλλά, αν το ψάξει κανείς βρίσκει αστέρια...

Βρίσκομαι σε πολύ καλό (μέχρι στιγμής) εναλλακτικό όπου προσφέρεται 6ΜΒ γραμμή (αναβαθμίζεται τώρα σε 24 - όπου νάναι έρχεται και στην περιοχή μου! :One thumb up: ) με *70 GB μηνιαίο cap.*

Ένα τέτοιο όριο το βρίσκω πολύ λογικό - δύσκολα μπορεί κανείς να με πείσει πως χρειάζεται παραπάνω (ατομικά εννοείται, υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρικές συνδέσεις για διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις) για 'νόμιμους' σκοπούς...

----------


## Sovjohn

Θεωρώ την θέσπιση ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ορίων θεμιτή - Απλά όχι για να περιορίζουν, αλλά για να προστατεύουν.

Δηλαδή, το να έρθει ο ISP και να πει "Σας θέτω όριο 10 GB το μήνα", εγώ το ακούω σαν βασικότατο περιορισμό...Γιατί εγώ ας πούμε μπορεί τον 1 μήνα να μην κάνω ούτε 10 GB και τον άλλο να (θέλω να) κάνω 20-30.

Όμως, το να θέσει ένα ΑΝΩΤΑΤΟ ΟΡΙΟ πάνω από το οποίο μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει, αποτρεπτικά, ναι μέσα...Δεν μπορεί να έρχεται ο άλλος με τα 2.2 ΤΒ και να λέει "μα γιατί, εγώ ένας χρήστης είμαι" - Αν είχαν όλοι, το 2008, από 2.2 ΤΒ, άστα βράστα...

Οπότε ένα όριο καλής χρήσης στα 500 GB για παράδειγμα, θα ήταν πιστεύω αποδεκτό σαν προστασία των παρόχων...Δεν φταίνε κι αυτοί που μερικοί χρήστες είναι ανώμαλοι!

----------


## PopManiac

> ...
> 
> Οπότε ένα όριο καλής χρήσης στα 500 GB για παράδειγμα, θα ήταν πιστεύω αποδεκτό σαν προστασία των παρόχων...Δεν φταίνε κι αυτοί που μερικοί χρήστες είναι ανώμαλοι!


500GB *μηνιαίως;*  :Scared:

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν είπα ότι είναι μικρό...είπα ότι είναι, στο μυαλό μου, ένα ανώτατο όριο που μπορεί να πιάσει κάποιος με μια "μέχρι 24" γραμμή αν την ξεσκίσει...

Γιατί το παληκάρι με τα 2.2 ΤΒ, τι έχει να πει? Ότι "πληρώνει 30 Ε" και θέλει να έχει 2.2 ΤΒ σε 12 μέρες / ή αλλιώς 6+ ΤΒ το μήνα?

Όχι...ΑΥΤΟΣ να φάει traffic shaping στα 128 kbps και μετά ας κατεβάσει με όσο θέλει...

----------


## Xguru

Οι περιορισμοί με την έννοια του ορίου σε download μέχρι τόσα Gigs και μετά τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικό και δίκαιο πράγμα.

Το καλύτερο είναι κλιμάκωση της ταχύτητας ανάλογα με το προφίλ του χρήστη. Δε μπορεί ο ISP και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες να επωμίζονται το κόστος του hardcore downloader. Έτσι ο τελευταίος πρέπει να περιόριζεται και να "τιμωρείται" θέτοντας ένα όριo download (π.χ. 30G το μήνα) πάνω από το οποίο η ταχύτητά του θα πέφτει κλιμακωτά από το 1/12 έως στο 1/50 ας πούμε. Έτσι δε στερούν την υπηρεσία από κανένα και δημιουργούν και σωστούς χρήστες. Αν το κάνουν αυτό θα είναι όλοι ευτυχισμένοι.

Οι περισσότεροι αδυνατούν να κατανοήσουν τη λέξη "*μέχρι*" τόσα Mbits όπως και το γεγονός ότι το bandwidth δεν είναι ελεύθερο αγαθό αλλά κοστίζει. Μέχρι να τα καταλάβουν τις δύο έννοιες ας πληρώνουν αυτό που τους αναλογεί για τη κατάχρηση που κάνουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να μπούμε στη λογική των 30 GB = instant death...Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όπως και να χει, οι καιροί αλλάζουν, και αν πριν μερικά χρόνια κατέβαζες 100 GB το μήνα ήσουν ήρωας, τώρα δεν φαίνεται ΤΟΣΟ περίεργο (όχι ότι και πάλι είναι mainstream...αλλά θα γίνει. Βλέπε online video.)

Επίσης, υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που 2,3,4 Η/Υ μοιράζονται την ίδια σύνδεση, και άρα θέλουν και τον αντίστοιχο όγκο ανά χρήστη (βλέπε: Οικογένεια με 2-3 παιδιά ας πούμε).

Παρ' όλα αυτά, οι πάροχοι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προστατεύονται από την υπερβολή. Δεν είναι υπερβολή 100 GB το μήνα, δεν είναι ούτε τα 200 ή 300...Τα 500, 800, 1000, 2000 κτλ για μια απλή οικιακή σύνδεση, ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Εγώ για αυτό το λόγο θα εφάρμοζα ένα σύστημα σαν την Αγγλία περίπου: "Off-peak" (βραδυνό) traffic δωρεάν και απεριόριστο, "Peak" (8:00-20:00) traffic XX GB. Πάνω από το XX GB, traffic shaping στα 2048 Mbps από τα τυχόν 20 που έχω. Πάνω από 2* ΧΧ GB, TS στα 512. Και μετά μένει έτσι η σύνδεση μέχρι τις 30 του μήνα...

Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα θεωρούσα τίμιο το ΧΧ GB να είναι 5, 10 ή 20...Αυτό είναι απλά εκμετάλλευση.

----------


## Jim_600v

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Διαβάζώντας αρκετά ποστ πιστεύω οτι η λύση δεν ειναι ούτε το traffic monitor ουτε το όριο σε GB αλλα η διαθεση και άλλων γραμμών.. Γιατι δεν νομίζω ένα μικρό γραφειο ή χρήστης που χρισημοποιει το internet για broswing και για mail να χρειαζεται 1024/256!!!
Νομιζω μια γραμμη της ταξης 512/128 με 5 ευρω το μήνα θα ήταν το καλύτερο για τετοιες δουλειές....
καθε γνώμη/διόρθωση καλοδεχούμενη..

----------


## michalaros

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι με το υπαρχον *τελειως ανεπαρκες* bandwith
> και την επιεικως ελλειπη υποδομη απο ΟΤΕ
> (να μην μιλησουμε για εναλλακτικους που δεν λενε να ενηλικιωθουν)
> το να κατεβαζει κανεις αβερτα 24/7 στις μικρο-μεσαιες ονομαστικες ταχυτητες
> και να διαμαρτυρεται στο καπακι για τα χαλια μας ειναι σχημα μαλλον οξυμωρον!
> Ενταξει ειπαμε adsl ομως δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας σε αυτη την χωρα...
> Υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι,  εαν το θελει επαγγελματικα
> Αληθεια στο εξωτερικο με την μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια, πως το εχουν ρυθμισει το ζητημα;;;


στο Βελγιο η εταιριεσ σου δινανε το μηνα ωριο 10gb αν τα κσεπερνοθσεσ η γραμμη σου επεφτε και γινοταν 56k αν βεβαια θελεισ παραπανω πρεπει να πλιροσεισ 10 ευρα για αλλα 5gb

----------


## tasos1917

Μην μπαίνετε στην λογική αυτή.
Άλλο το εμπόριο και άλλο η δεοντολογία και η αμφισβητούμενου αντικειμένου καταναλωτική ηθική.
Μου ζήτησαν το τάδε ποσό για να κατεβάζω στο κάργα.
Δεν συμβιβάζομαι με τίποτε λιγότερο.
Και δεν αισθάνομαι ανήθικος κύριοι.
Απλά το σύστημα θέλει να μεταβιβάσει τις ευθύνες του για το χάλι στο adsl από τις εταιρείες στον καταναλωτή!!!.
Να ψάξουν αλλού για κορόιδα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
> Διαβάζώντας αρκετά ποστ πιστεύω οτι η λύση δεν ειναι ούτε το traffic monitor ουτε το όριο σε GB αλλα η διαθεση και άλλων γραμμών.. Γιατι δεν νομίζω ένα μικρό γραφειο ή χρήστης που χρισημοποιει το internet για broswing και για mail να χρειαζεται 1024/256!!!
> Νομιζω μια γραμμη της ταξης 512/128 με 5 ευρω το μήνα θα ήταν το καλύτερο για τετοιες δουλειές....
> καθε γνώμη/διόρθωση καλοδεχούμενη..


Όχι παιδιά..Τα μικρά πακέτα πεθαίνουν...Μεγαλύτερο αντίκτυπο έχει μια σύνδεση 512 που για να κατεβάσει 1 MB θέλει 20-25'' παρά μια "μέχρι 24" που συγχρονίζει π.χ. στα 6.000 (κάτι απόλυτα εφικτό στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις) και θέλει για 1 MB 2''...

Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα μεγαλύτερο κόστος για τον πάροχο, αφού και στις 2 περιπτώσεις, για κίνηση 1 ΜΒ θα πληρώσει. Όμως, το καλύτερο είναι να μην μπούμε στη λογική των TS / XX GB, όχι γενικά τουλάχιστον. Ειδικά, για κραχτές περιπτώσεις (π.χ. πιάνω 2.0 MB/s και κατεβάζω με τόσο επί 24 ώρες = 173 GB...Αν αυτό το κάνω 20 μέρες του μήνα, πάει κοντά 4 ΤΒ...ε όχι) να έχουν συνέπειες.

Δεν σημαίνει οτι επειδή μας δίνεται μια σύνδεση με 2.0 ΜΒ/δευτερόλεπτο για να κάνουμε γρήγορα τη δουλειά μας, ότι πρέπει να πηδ(μπιπ) τον πάροχο που τη δίνει. Οπότε, να δουν το usage pattern μιας σύνδεσης.

Αν τον 1ο μήνα κατεβάσει ΧΧ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ποσό δεδομένων (γι'αυτό είπα 500 GB, γιατί και 2-3 να μοιράζονται τη σύνδεση δεν είναι ΕΥΚΟΛΟ να το πιάσεις...θέλει προσπάθεια!), καλώς. Αν το κάνει και το 2ο, προειδοποιητική επιστολή. Αν το κάνει και τον 3ο, traffic shaping, πάνω από τα π.χ. 300 GB (πάλι πολλά είναι αναλογικά), στα 128 kbps...Ή επιλογή να πληρώσει επιπλέον για να συνεχίσει.

Έτσι τιμωρούνται οι ΒΑΡΙΟΙ χρήστες και όχι ένας νορμάλ που αποφάσισε μέσα σε ένα μηνα να κατεβάσει 10 διανομές λίνουξ για να δει ποια του αρέσει περισσότερο...  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 4 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Μην μπαίνετε στην λογική αυτή.
> Άλλο το εμπόριο και άλλο η δεοντολογία και η αμφισβητούμενου αντικειμένου καταναλωτική ηθική.
> Μου ζήτησαν το τάδε ποσό για να κατεβάζω στο κάργα.
> Δεν συμβιβάζομαι με τίποτε λιγότερο.
> Και δεν αισθάνομαι ανήθικος κύριοι.
> Απλά το σύστημα θέλει να μεταβιβάσει τις ευθύνες του για το χάλι στο adsl από τις εταιρείες στον καταναλωτή!!!.
> Να ψάξουν αλλού για κορόιδα.


Ψιτ κύριος...Όταν μετά ως δια μαγείας θα αλλάξουν ΟΛΟΙ οι πάροχοι τα πακέτα σε "μέχρι 20 GB το μήνα και όποιος θέλει κι άλλα, 1 € / GB" επειδή μερικοί θεωρούν το bandwidth τσιφλίκι τους, μην κλαίμε μετά όμως...

Τα όρια που αναφέρω εγώ είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΑ και ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΤΟΥΝ από την πλειοψηφία. Όταν ο άλλος έρχεται και κλαίει επειδή η Altecnet του περιόρισε τη σύνδεση, γιατί σε 12 μέρες κατέβασε 2.200 GB (2.2 TB), τι θες, να του πω έχεις δίκιο?

Για να πιάσεις τόσο κατ'αρχάς πρέπει σε 24ρα να κατεβάζεις ΟΛΟ ΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ, και δεύτερον, δεν του χρωστάει κάτι η Άλτεκ για να της αλλάζει τα πετρέλαια ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ...

Εδώ μισθωμένες γραμμές από μεγάλα internet cafe και κάνουν 3-4 φορές αυτό το traffic, και θα έρθει ο άλλος επειδή έχει μεγάλο πουλί να κάνει ότι μα ότι γουστάρει?

Λίγη λογική κύριοι...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όχι παιδιά..Τα μικρά πακέτα πεθαίνουν...Μεγαλύτερο αντίκτυπο έχει μια σύνδεση 512 που για να κατεβάσει 1 MB θέλει 20-25'' παρά μια "μέχρι 24" που συγχρονίζει π.χ. στα 6.000 (κάτι απόλυτα εφικτό στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις) και θέλει για 1 MB 2''...
> Λίγη λογική κύριοι...


αγαπητε φιλε οταν οι παροχοι το κανουν ομως τον περιορισμο του bandwidth και οτι τρως πληρωνεις να δεις πως θα το κανουν , βαση ποιας λογικης , ποιοι θα φωναζουν κτλ.

διοτι δεν ισχυει οτι θα το κανουν οπως θελουμε εμεις αλλα οπως θελουν αυτοι με οτι σημαινει αυτο.

εγω παντως οπως εχω αναφερει παλια ειμαι υπερ της απεριοριστης χρησης με οτι σημαινει αυτο.

----------


## anon

μπορεί να υπάρχουν και πακέτα των 500GB ή λιγότερο ή περισσότερο με ανάλογο κόστος. Ουσιαστικά φυσικά αυτό πληρώνεις. Σε συνδέσεις LLU, στον πάροχο δεν έχει τόσο νόημα τι ταχύτητα ποιάνεις με το DSLAM, αφού το ίδιο του κοστίζει, όσο τι τραβάς απο το backbone, εθνικό ή διεθνές. Αυτό μπορεί να κοστολογηθεί σχετικά εύκολα, και με ένα περιθώριο κέρδους, και να βγει ένα κόστος  Χ ανα GB. Συν ένα κόστος διαχείρησης (παγιο), προκύπτει ότι το κόστος θαναι {πάγιο σταθερό κόστος ανεξαρτήτως όγκου}+{κόστος ανα GB} Χ {GB}

Ομως και οι πάροχοι δεν το θέλουν αυτό, γιατί βάζει μεγαλύτερο χέρι ελέγχου στην κοστολόγησή τους. Και αρκετοί χρήστες δεν το θέλουν, γιατί με το τωρινό σύστημα τινάζουν την γραμμή στον αέρα ουσιαστικά τις γραμμές που τις πληρωνουν βασικά άλλοι.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το πρόβλημα ξέρεις ποιο είναι? Ότι όταν οι πάροχοι ΤΕΛΙΚΑ μπουν στο τριπάκι της ογκοτιμολόγησης, αυτό γίνεται με τεράστιες τάσεις "βγάζουμε από τη μύγα ξύγκι"...Θα σου φέρω ένα παράδειγμα:

Meet PlusNet. Η PlusNet ήταν πάροχος υπηρεσιών μου στην επαρχία της Αγγλίας το 2004. Υπ' όψη ότι η Αγγλία έχει τα εξής 2 χαρακτηριστικά:

ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σχεδόν πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη (99%+) με broadband, άσχετα ταχυτήτων, κάτι από 512 kbps μέχρι 8 Mbps
ΜΙΚΡΗ (σχετικά, για τα μεγέθη της αγοράς τους) ανάπτυξη γρήγορων ταχυτήτων, όλος ο ΒΤ ακόμα έχει ADSL1, και οι LLU / Cable στις μεγάλες πόλεις έχουν ταχύτητες του στυλ 20-24.

Τότε, λοιπόν, δεν είχαν δώσει καν τα "μέχρι 8" στον ΒΤ. Ήταν σαν τον ΟΤΕ, σε επίπεδο ταχυτήτων, του 2006: Μέχρι 2048. Αυτά.

Βάλαμε εμείς μια 2048 σπίτι, απέδιδε πολύ όμορφα, 200 KB/s ξέρω γω (εκεί μετράνε και τα overheads και δεν σε συγχρονίζουν στα 2048, αλλά στα 2200κάτι). 

Την γραμμή, μιας και είμαστε 4 άτομα, την λειτουργούσαμε αρκετά - Χρήση γύρω στα 250-300 GB το μήνα. Πληρώναμε τότε 30 λίρες (~45 Ε) το μήνα για τη γραμμή. Και καλά όλα...

Fast forward στο 2005, όταν λανσάρονται οι "μέχρι 8". Μέχρι 8...Οι περισσότεροι στην επαρχία λόγω διασποράς ούτε 4 δεν συγχρονίζουν, αλλά εντάξει δεν πειράζει. Όλοι οι πάροχοι τότε ξέρετε τι έκαναν? Και δεν είναι και λίγοι οι πάροχοι στην Αγγλία...

Έβαλαν caps. Σταδιακά, όλοι έβαλαν caps, αφού ξεκίνησαν λίγοι με τα "Fair Usage Limit" κτλ κτλ. Τα caps είναι ακόμα και σήμερα αστεία. Με τις 30 λίρες το μήνα, σήμερα, παίρνεις 40 GB χρήσης. Με τις 20, 20 GB χρήσης. Και "f you use your usage allowance, your speeds will be restricted to 128k until the end of the billing month. If you think you might use more than your allowance, simply tick this box and you'll get extra usage at your normal speed for £1 per GB."

Αλλά όχι για 300 GB...Ή για άλλα δυσθεώρητα μεγάλα ποσά...Για 1! (με 10 λίρες). Για 8! (Με 15 λίρες). Για 40! (Με 30 λίρες!)

Παρόλο που αφήνουν τις νυχτερινές ώρες ελεύθερες - τι θέλουν να μου πουν, ότι αν κατεβάσω όλο το μήνα 200 GB όλα βράδυ, δεν τους τα χρεώνουν οι data carriers, ενώ τη μέρα τα χρέωνουν? Give me a break...

Γιαυτό λέω ότι ΑΝ ποτέ οριστούν όρια, δεν πρέπει να είναι για όλους, αλλά για όσους καταχράζονται την υπηρεσία. Αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Θα μας βάλουν κανένα όριο 10 GB και μετά 1 Ε/GB όλοι μαζί και μετά άντε να το γυρίσεις αυτό...

----------


## maik

> Παρόλο που αφήνουν τις νυχτερινές ώρες ελεύθερες - τι θέλουν να μου πουν, ότι αν κατεβάσω όλο το μήνα 200 GB όλα βράδυ, δεν τους τα χρεώνουν οι data carriers, ενώ τη μέρα τα χρέωνουν? Give me a break...
> ...


Προφανως την νυχτα οι επαγγελματικες συνδεσεις εχουν ελαχιστη και μενει αφθονο bandwidth για ολο τον  κοσμο. Την μερα ολα δουλευουν και αυτος που κανει κυριολεκτικα την δουλεια του εμποδιζεται απο τον κ.... μενο που θελει να "πιιει ολο τον Βοσπορο"

----------


## Sovjohn

Συμφωνώ, αλλά α) Οι ώρες αιχμής συνήθως υπερβαίνουν τις απλές εργάσιμες και είναι 08:00-21:00 ή ακόμα και 08:00-00:00, και κυρίως β) Δεν τους περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα - τους μετράνε τον όγκο! Άρα φαίνεται ανούσιο να διαλαλούν ότι η μεγάλη - σε όγκο - χρήση επηρεάζει την λειτουργία τους, όταν το βράδυ τα αφήνουν χύμα...

Την καλύτερη τακτική την εφαρμόζουν στις business συνδέσεις (πιο πολλά $) που δεν έχουν όρια, και ο ΒΤ στις οικιακές -που δίνει επιλογή ρητά χωρίς όριο στον όγκο, αλλά ΑΝ θεωρήσουν ότι ΙΣΩΣ κάνεις κακή χρήση, σου μειώνουν την ταχύτητα...Όπως και να χει είναι αδικαιολόγητες τακτικές για το συντριπτικό κομμάτι της αγοράς που παίζει στα 2-5 Mbps...

----------


## CamClone

Καλα καλα, οκ, εχετε δικιο στο θεμα "καταχρηση" .
 ΟΜΩΣ   :   Μ@λ@ακες ειναι οι Internet prvoviders που κανουν επενδυσεις millions of euros στην Ελλαδα με οπτικες ινες και σκαψιματα δηλαδη?

Το ιδιο πρεπει να βλεπουμε την Altec telecoms με την FORTHnet OTENET HOL TELLAS?

 Η αλτεκ εχει ενα πολυ μικρο δικτιο ....προς το παρον EΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ και αντι να αναβαθμιζει κορμους...τσιγκουνευεται!!
 Η ΟΤΕΝετ και FORTHnet HOL TELLAS κοντεβουν στα 15 GBps κορμο σε λιγο!

Η FORTHnet και ΟΤΕΝετ ΔΕΝ εχουν βαλει ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ περιερισμους στο δικτιο τους ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ.   Η ACN ομως το εκανε και το μαθε ολο το forum .

ΟΤΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΑ..........................τα συμβολαια δεν γραφουν για αλογιστη χρηση ΟΥΤΕ για οριο σε GB ακομα.

  Καλο HD Streaming NBC BBC ABC CBS FOX ,  ευχομαι σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ!!

Ti ? ακομα στα torrents μεινατε?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Sovjohn

Η Altec δεν έχει δίκτυο, παρέχει υπηρεσίες με γραμμές ΟΤΕ.

Το δε bandwidth δεν πέφτει από τα δέντρα, ούτε το μαζεύεις με κουβά από τις παραλίες.

Κατά τα άλλα, θα κοιτάξω το θέμα streaming μόνο αν ο πάροχος μου δεν δώσει IPTV ο ίδιος το 2008...Μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλα καλα, οκ, εχετε δικιο στο θεμα "καταχρηση" .
>  ΟΜΩΣ   :   Μ@λ@ακες ειναι οι Internet prvoviders που κανουν επενδυσεις millions of euros στην Ελλαδα με οπτικες ινες και σκαψιματα δηλαδη?
> 
> Το ιδιο πρεπει να βλεπουμε την Altec telecoms με την FORTHnet OTENET HOL TELLAS?
> 
>  Η αλτεκ εχει ενα πολυ μικρο δικτιο ....προς το παρον EΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ και αντι να αναβαθμιζει κορμους...τσιγκουνευεται!!
>  Η ΟΤΕΝετ και FORTHnet HOL TELLAS κοντεβουν στα 15 GBps κορμο σε λιγο!
> 
> Η FORTHnet και ΟΤΕΝετ ΔΕΝ εχουν βαλει ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ περιερισμους στο δικτιο τους ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ.   Η ACN ομως το εκανε και το μαθε ολο το forum .
> ...


Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω σίγουρα,  αλλά για αρκετούς παρόχους έχουν αναφέρθει ts  (Οτενετ, hol, forthnet)

Και δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι κάνανε  για τα 2.2Τ  σε 12 μέρες   :Razz: 
η πλάκα είναι οτι η altec  ήταν ο μόνος που δεν είχε κάνενα κλείδωμα στην γραμμή

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα...Απλά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα τρώνε TS απ' όλους τους ISP, πάω και στοίχημα.

Είπαμε δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή κτλ κτλ κτλ, αλλά αυτό καταντάει "σου ρουφάω το αίμα με μπουρί σόμπας upgraded καλαμάκι και μου λες και τι σου κάνω μάνα μου"...Τα πάντα έχουν ένα όριο.

----------


## CamClone

> Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα...Απλά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα τρώνε TS απ' όλους τους ISP, πάω και στοίχημα.
> 
> Είπαμε δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή κτλ κτλ κτλ, αλλά αυτό καταντάει "σου ρουφάω το αίμα με μπουρί σόμπας upgraded καλαμάκι και μου λες και τι σου κάνω μάνα μου"...Τα πάντα έχουν ένα όριο.



TI ειναι τα 23,6 ΜΒps μπροστα στα 12 GBps με Ευρωπη ?? τιποτα...
Τι ειναι τα 23,6 ΜΒps μπροστα στα 775 ΜΒps....  ρουφηχτρες...

----------


## Sovjohn

Πόσο κάνει μια μισθωμένη 23.6 Mbps? Κανά 10.000 Ε σε ιδιώτες

Πόσα πληρώνεις εσύ? Α, δεν είναι 10.000 Ε...ΟΚ.

----------


## giorgosthess

Ρε παιδιά όταν θα έχουμε σε λίγο καιρό 3play τι θα γίνει με το bandwidth? :Twisted Evil: 
Τότε θα μιλάτε για περιορισμούς και φρένα;
 :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> TI ειναι τα 23,6 ΜΒps μπροστα στα 12 GBps με Ευρωπη ?? τιποτα...
> Τι ειναι τα 23,6 ΜΒps μπροστα στα 775 ΜΒps....  ρουφηχτρες...


πόσους χρήστες έχει;
Ασε ξέρω εναν και καλό  :Razz: 




> Ρε παιδιά όταν θα έχουμε σε λίγο καιρό 3play τι θα γίνει με το bandwidth?
> Τότε θα μιλάτε για περιορισμούς και φρένα;



το 3Play  είναι στο δίκτυο του παρόχου (δηλάδη δεν πλήρωνει σε αλλόν τα κερατά του)

----------


## Sovjohn

True, για το 3play όπως εξήγησα και στον breaker of all download capacity records, camclone:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=47

Δεν κοστίζει σχεδόν τίποτα η κίνηση, έστω και 100 Mbps ανά άτομο, από τον συνδρομητή ως το κέντρο του παρόχου...

----------


## giorgosthess

Εάν όμως θέλω να δω live tv από κάποιο site εξωτερικού να μην το κάνω; Θα έλεγε κάποιος.
Τι να του απαντήσουμε. βάλε δορυφορική;
Κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί πολύ youtube;
Κάποιος που κατεβάζει νόμιμα dvd ; mp3; linux; κτλ
Κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί live camera για να επικοινωνεί με φίλους του στο εξωτερικό;
Και πολλες άλλες χρήσεις του internet
Εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth σε διεθνές επίπεδο τότε όπως έγραψα και κάπου, ας κάνουν συμφωνία οι prοviders μεταξύ τους και ας ορίσουν ως ανώτατο όριο π.χ. 4Mbps έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## Kurozuka

Συμφωνο να υπαρξει ενα οριο 500 gb/month ετσι οταν χρειαζεται καποιος το bw να το εχει και με το παραπανω αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν το λεει το συμβολαιο του  καθε χρηστη δεν γινεται να του λεμε να γινει καλος Σαμαρειτης και να σκεφτεται τον συνανθρωπο του.
Στην Ελλαδα βρισκομαστε...ffs

ΥΣ Φανταζομαι τουλαχιστον οτι δεν το λεει στο συμβολαιο περι fair use κτλ...

----------


## anon

> Ρε παιδιά όταν θα έχουμε σε λίγο καιρό 3play τι θα γίνει με το bandwidth?
> Τότε θα μιλάτε για περιορισμούς και φρένα;


To 3play, και βασικά μιλάμε για video content, έχει να κάνει καθαρά και μόνο με το last mile. Δηλαδή στο DSLAM δίπλα, μπαίνει ο video server, που έχει κάποιες απευθείας συνδέσεις (broadcasting in real time), είτε μέσω νετ, είτε μέσω πχ δορυφορικού, και τις δίνει στους συνδρομητές, άρα επιβαρύνεται η τελική γραμμή του κάθε συνδρομητή, οπότε ούτε μπουκώματα ούτε τίποτα σε σχέση με το δίκτυο. Ο video server μπορεί επίσης να έχει και video content (βλέπε ταινίες ολόκληρες), αποθηκευμένες τοπικά, οπότε η ενοικίαση (dvd rental), έχει να κάνει επίσης με τοπικά στο video server content. Επίσης ο video server λειτουργεί ως proxy για video content που δεν διαθέτει τοπικά, τραβώντας απο κάποιον κεντρικά μεγαλύτερο video server, και κρατώντας στην τοπική του βάση για όσο χρειάζεται (όπως περίπου λειτουργούν και οι http proxy). 

Υπο αυτό το σκεπτικο λειτουργώντας, το 3play δεν επιβαρύνει το backhaul, τουλάχιστον σημαντικά, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, αρκεί βέβαια το DSLAM του παρόχου ναναι αρκετά μεγάλο, ώστε να δικαιολογεί το κόστος εγκατάστασης ενός video server. Σε κάτι minidslam των <100 θυρών, ίσως αρχικά να μην στήνουν videoserver, αλλά ούτε και το backhaul θα επιτρέπει την χρήση 3play...




> Δεν κοστίζει σχεδόν τίποτα η κίνηση, έστω και 100 Mbps ανά άτομο, από τον συνδρομητή ως το κέντρο του παρόχου...


Για την ακρίβεια, δεν στοιχίζει απο τον συνδρομητή έως το DSLAM. Σε αυτό το τμήμα της διαδρομής, είτε έχεις 1 Mbps είτε έχεις 24 (ή αργότερα 54 ή και παραπάνω), είναι το ίδιο. Στο ίδιο DSLAM πέφτεις που υποστηρίζει όλες τις ταχύτητες, ο ίδιος χαλκός ειναι κλπ κλπ. Απο κεί και πέρα αρχίζει το κόστος αναλογικά με τις ταχύτητες / όγκους....

----------


## pyro_

Εγώ θα απαντήσω στο κεντρικό θέμα πάντως.

Τίποτα προσωπικό, αλλά εγώ δεν σου δίνω εντολές για το τι θα κάνεις στο σπίτι σου και με τους πόρους σου νομίζω. Δεν σου λέω να μην πάρεις αυτοκίνητο γιατί θα πήξει το κέντρο, ούτε να μην τρέχεις για να μην ξοδεύεις περισσότερο οξυγόνο. Εαν θές να κοιτάς τα e-mail σου κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και με 512kbps.

Δεν θέλω να φανεί προσβλητικό, αλλά μιας που έγινε η σύγκριση με το νερό είπα να παραθέσω και αυτη την άποψη.

----------


## anon

Κάνεις λάθος. Η αναλογία με το νερό όπως λές είναι, αφού το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για να πίνεις, τότε ας τρέχει η βρύση σταγόνα - σταγόνα! Οχι φίλε μου, η βρύση πρέπει να τρέχει το ίδιο γρήγορα, απλά ο ένας θέλει να ποτίζει κήπους και να γεμίζει συνέχεια με φρέσκο νερό την πισίνα του (γιατί ένα πάγιο έχει, άρα γιατί όχι), και ο άλλος μπορεί να κάνει μια πιο ορθικολογιστική χρήση. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι και στο δίκτυο (Ιντερνετ), δεν είναι παράγοντας η ταχύτητα αλλά και ο όγκος, ίσως σημαντικότερος είναι ο όγκος. Απλά η κάθε συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα προσδιορίζει ένα ανώτατο όριο όγκου, που παλιά με τις μικρές γραμμές (pstn. isdn, adsl <=512) μπορεί να είχε νόημα μόνο απο τον περιορισμό της ταχύτητας, αλλά τώρα με ταχύτητες 4,8 &24Μbps, πολύ απλά δεν στέκει αυτό το σενάριο. Ενας πάροχος με σύνδεση στο διεθνές διαδίκτυο της τάξης των 10Gbps (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, 4ΝΕΤ), μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μόνο 400 συνδρομητές των 24Mbps... Ναι μόνο τετρακόσιους. Εαν αυτό νομίζετε ότι είναι λογικό, τότε μάλλον έχετε ανακαλύψει νέα οικονομική θεωρία. όπου με 400Χ40 = 16000 ευρώ το μηνα, μπορείς να έχεις όλες αυτές τις υποδομές δικτύου, να πληρώνεις προσωπικό, διαφημίσεις και διεθνείς συνδέσεις.... Θα χαιρόμουν πάρα πολύ για τους θιασώτες του πληρώνω και απαιτώ 24/7/365 τα 24Μbps, να μας πούν πως αυτό υλοποιείται...

----------


## pyro_

Σε αυτό όμως ποιός φταίει; Ο χρήστης ή ο πάροχος; Επειδή δηλαδή η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ π.χ. μπορεί να σηκώσει μόνο 400 άτομα θα πρέπει εγώ να μην αξιοποιώ την ταχύτητα που πληρώνω; Στο κάτω κάτω ας έβαζε ενα cap ο ΟΤΕ στις αιτήσεις του βρε παιδιά. Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείς παράλογο αυτό που λέω, ελπίζω να βλέπεις όμως ότι το φταίξιμο δεν είναι σε αυτόν που θέλει να εκμεταλευτεί την γραμμή του.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω με το νερο θα σας αναφερω το εξης παραδειγμα για μενα που θα πρεπει να ισχυει εφοσον μπουν περιορισμοι για να ειμαστε δικαιοι με ολους.

στο νερο ισχυει οτι καταναλωνεις πληρωνεις αναλογα με τα κυβικα μετρα νερου που ξοδευεις ειτε ειναι βρυση , ειτε ειναι πισινα , ειτε ειναι πλυσιμο αυτοκινητου.

αρα για να ειμαστε δικαιοι στο δικο μας θεμα τωρα θα πρεπει οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ να πουν το εξης :

τι BANDWIDTH τρως φιλε μου με την εως 24/1 γραμμη σου = αυτα θα πληρωσεις ουτε οριο ουτε τιποτα.΄

οτι καταναλωνεις να πληρωνεις ειτε ειναι MB ειτε ειναι GB ειτε ειναι TB ειτε ειναι και εγω δεν ξερω τι.

π.χ εγω μπορει να εχω τα φραγκα και να γουσταρω να ρουφηξω ολο το BANDWIDTH που μπορω να κατεβασω ολο το διαδικτυο αρα αφου εχω τα φραγκα για να το κανω και ειμαι διαθεσιμος να πληρωσω γιατι να μου απαγορευσεις εσυ να το κανω.

απλη λογικη

διοτι αγαπητοι μου για να ξερετε μερικα πραγματα απο εναν ασχετο του αντικειμενου αν δεν βαλουν δικαια οριο η πληρωμη τοτε ξερετε τι θα γινει θα φωναζετε εδω περα θα γεμιζετε απειρα θεματα με την καταχρηση τους και οι παροχοι θα σας γραφουν στα παλια τους τα υποδηματα φυσικα.

βεβαια απο προσωπικη αποψη πιστευω οτι αν βαλουν ορια με το ετσι θελω αυτοι θα χασουν πελατες γιατι π.χ εγω δεν θα κατεβαζω απο το σπιτι αλλα απο την μισθωμενη της δουλειας μου αρα στο σπιτι θα με καλυψει και μια απλη PSTN/ISDN ποιος θα χασει μετα?

Αυτο που θα επρεπε να επιμεινετε ως ειδικοι θα ηταν να ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ και να παψουν να εχουν ΚΑΒΟΥΡΙΑ οι ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΕΣ των ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΩΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΣΕΠΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ και να σταματησουν με την ΚΑΡΑΜΕΛΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ - ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ και ασε τους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ να τρεχουν με τα ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ και εμεις θα λεμε το γνωστο παραμυθι ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ για ολα τα ΧΑΛΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## anon

Οχι, δεν λέω ότι ο χρήστης που την ξεσκίζει έχει άδικο, επειδή του το επιτρέπει το συμβόλαιο, και καλά κάνει εν προκειμένω. Ας κάνουν συμβόλαια ανάλογα. Ομως και απο την πλευρά τους οι εταιρίες, επίσης καλά κάνουν, αφού έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τέτοιους συνδρομητές.

Και ρωτώ εγω: Σε μια τέτοιου είδους αντιπαράθεση, καλά κάνουν οι χρήστες, καλά κάνουν και οι πάροχοι (βλ κόφτες, TS κλπ), ποιός νομίζετε ότι βγαινει κερδισμένος; Ο χρήστης ή οι πάροχοι; Μα φυσικά οι πάροχοι, αυτοί ελέγχουν το δίκτυο, μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν! Αρα όσο επιτρέπουμε, γιατί φοβόμαστε, αυτή την ασυδοσία, ουσιαστικά χαμένοι βγαίνουν οι χρήστες. Οι πάροχοι αυτά που είναι να βγάλουν θα τα βγάλουν. Αρα όσο δεν υπάρχουν διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες, που επίσης μπορούν να κοστολογηθούν σωστά, θα χρεώνουν όσο νάναι, και θα δίνουν όσο πρέπει ώστε να έχουν τα κέρδη που θέλουν. 

Ειναι προτιμότερο, κατα την άποψή μου, να έχω μια πραγματική 24Mbps γραμμή, και εας την έχω μόνο για το email Και λίγο web surfing με όγκο 1GB/μήνα, αλλά και ανάλογη χρέωση, και αυτός που θέλει 30GB/μήνα, να μπορει να τα έχει αυτά full speed, και αυτός που πληρώνει παραπάνω για 500GB/μήνα επίσης. Και όχι όσο τύχει και πετύχει.

@zerocool επειδη βλέπω πιστεύεις ότι κάνουν μεγάλη λαμογιά οι πάροχοι, και βλέπω ότι το έχεις μελετήσει το θέμα, να σου δώσω αντί για 16 χιλιάρικα το μήνα, 20 χιλιάρικα (γιατί είμαι και χουβαρντάς παναθεμά με), και να μου δώσεις μια γραμμή 10GBps με το διεθνές ιντερνετ; Σοβαρά μιλάω.... Και δεν θέλω καθόλου δωρεάν τηλεφωνία (που δίνουν μέσα στην συνδρομή των 40 ευρώ το μήνα για 24Mbps κάποιοι πάροχοι  :Whistle: )...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε αυτό όμως ποιός φταίει; Ο χρήστης ή ο πάροχος; Επειδή δηλαδή η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ π.χ. μπορεί να σηκώσει μόνο 400 άτομα θα πρέπει εγώ να μην αξιοποιώ την ταχύτητα που πληρώνω; Στο κάτω κάτω ας έβαζε ενα cap ο ΟΤΕ στις αιτήσεις του βρε παιδιά. Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείς παράλογο αυτό που λέω, ελπίζω να βλέπεις όμως ότι το φταίξιμο δεν είναι σε αυτόν που θέλει να εκμεταλευτεί την γραμμή του.


ΕΜΕΙΣ ΦΤΑΙΜΕ φιλε μου που θελουμε το ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ.

στην χωρα μας που ισχυει η παρανομια , μαιμουδιες , κτλ.. τιποτα δεν δουλευει και ουτε θα δουλεψει.

οπτικη ινα αν δουν θα δουν τα τρισεγγονα μας ισως και πιο μετα.

φτηνο γρηγορο ιντερνετ θα δουμε οταν οι αλλοι θα εχουν ΤΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

κτλ οποτε μην ζεις με ονειρα.

κατσε στην πραγματικοτητα του ΕΩΣ 24/1 να το χρυσοπληρωνεις και να το εχεις οποτε αυτοι θελουν.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 4 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> Οχι, δεν λέω ότι ο χρήστης που την ξεσκίζει έχει άδικο, επειδή του το επιτρέπει το συμβόλαιο, και καλά κάνει εν προκειμένω. Ας κάνουν συμβόλαια ανάλογα. Ομως και απο την πλευρά τους οι εταιρίες, επίσης καλά κάνουν, αφού έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τέτοιους συνδρομητές.
> 
> Και ρωτώ εγω: Σε μια τέτοιου είδους αντιπαράθεση, καλά κάνουν οι χρήστες, καλά κάνουν και οι πάροχοι (βλ κόφτες, TS κλπ), ποιός νομίζετε ότι βγαινει κερδισμένος; Ο χρήστης ή οι πάροχοι; Μα φυσικά οι πάροχοι, αυτοί ελέγχουν το δίκτυο, μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν! Αρα όσο επιτρέπουμε, γιατί φοβόμαστε, αυτή την ασυδοσία, ουσιαστικά χαμένοι βγαίνουν οι χρήστες. Οι πάροχοι αυτά που είναι να βγάλουν θα τα βγάλουν. Αρα όσο δεν υπάρχουν διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες, που επίσης μπορούν να κοστολογηθούν σωστά, θα χρεώνουν όσο νάναι, και θα δίνουν όσο πρέπει ώστε να έχουν τα κέρδη που θέλουν. 
> 
> Ειναι προτιμότερο, κατα την άποψή μου, να έχω μια πραγματική 24Mbps γραμμή, και εας την έχω μόνο για το email Και λίγο web surfing με όγκο 1GB/μήνα, αλλά και ανάλογη χρέωση, και αυτός που θέλει 30GB/μήνα, να μπορει να τα έχει αυτά full speed, και αυτός που πληρώνει παραπάνω για 500GB/μήνα επίσης. Και όχι όσο τύχει και πετύχει.


ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ αγαπητε φιλε της Σ.Ο

επειδη ομως αυτοι οι παροχοι δεν νοιαζονται να πιανεις εσυ τα 24/1 η εγω η οποιος αλλος θελει αλλα τους νοιαζει τα ΕΥΡΩ μας και μονο χωρις καμια αναβαθμιση των υπηρεσιων και υποδομων τους για αυτο λενε μερικοι αφου τα πιανω θα τα ξεσκισω οσο με παιρνει.

καταλαβες πια ειναι η αντιρρηση μου.

διοτι ναι μεν εχω κυριοι 24/1 ναι μεν γουσταρω να το εχω 24/7/365 να κατεβαζει ολο το διαδικτυο και ειμαι και διαθετιμενος να πληρωσω το αναλογο κοστος αλλα να μου δινετε 24/1 οχι να παιρνω κατω απο αυτα αλλα να πληρωνω για τα 24/1.

διοτι αυτο που λετε εδω απο προσωπικη αποψη σε ταξιδια που εκανα και αμερικη και ευρωπη δεν ισχυει ναι μεν δεν ειναι ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΗ η ταχυτητα αλλα αυτα που πιανεις αυτα πληρωνεις.

----------


## SfH

> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΦΤΑΙΜΕ φιλε μου που θελουμε το ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ.
> 
> στην χωρα μας που ισχυει η παρανομια , μαιμουδιες , κτλ.. τιποτα δεν δουλευει και ουτε θα δουλεψει.


Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι σε σχέση με το μέσο ορο ευρώπης όσον αφορά τη σχέση τιμής/απόδοσης σε οικιακές συνδέσεις dsl είμαστε αρκετά καλά.




> διοτι ναι μεν εχω κυριοι 24/1 ναι μεν γουσταρω να το εχω 24/7/365 να κατεβαζει ολο το διαδικτυο και ειμαι και διαθετιμενος να πληρωσω το αναλογο κοστος αλλα να μου δινετε 24/1 οχι να παιρνω κατω απο αυτα αλλα να πληρωνω για τα 24/1.


Δεν πληρώνεις 24/1, πληρώνεις *μέχρι* 24/1. Εκτος εάν κάνω λάθος και πληρώνεις έναν αρκετά συμπαθητικό τετραψήφιο (αν είσαι τυχερός) αριθμό ανά μηνα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι σε σχέση με το μέσο ορο ευρώπης όσον αφορά τη σχέση τιμής/απόδοσης σε οικιακές συνδέσεις dsl είμαστε αρκετά καλά.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν πληρώνεις 24/1, πληρώνεις *μέχρι* 24/1. Εκτος εάν κάνω λάθος και πληρώνεις έναν αρκετά συμπαθητικό τετραψήφιο (αν είσαι τυχερός) αριθμό ανά μηνα.


στην εργασια μου ναι αυτο πληρωνουν και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καλο να εχεις ισο down/up.

στην οικια μου πληρωνω για το ΕΩΣ 24/1(μελλοντικα) γιατι τωρα ειμαι 16/1 και μπορω να πω οτι τα πιανω καλα (1.2-1.8Kb/s) αλλου ειναι τα προβληματα μου. (χαχαχα) εκει δεν εχω.

----------


## tasos1917

Το μέχρι π.χ 10  Mbs σημαίνει θα σου δώσω 10 αν σου το επιτρέπει η γραμμή σου ή
θα σου δώσω όσα γουστάρω ή όσα μου περισσεύουν και αν μαζευτείτε και πολλοί και θέλετε να κατεβάσετε κακό του κεφαλιού σας?
αν είναι το πρώτο εντάξει.
Άν είναι όμως το δεύτερο πίσσα και πούπουλα.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει εγώ τιμώ το συμβόλαιό μου και πληρώνω κάθε μήνα.
Απαιτώ να τηρεί και ο πάροχος τις υποσχέσεις του.
Αν δεν το μπορεί, να κάνει άλλα συμβόλαια που να μπορεί να τα εξυπηρετήσει.
Απορώ ειλικρινά για τον λόγο αυτής της συζήτησης.
Παρά το avatar ζούμε σε σύστημα προσφοράς και ζήτησης.
Κοίτα που εμφανίζονται οι εταιρείες με τους κόφτες τιμητές της ηθικής και οι χρήστες που τα στάζουν κάθε μήνα ανήθικα παράσιτα.
Μπράβο κύριοι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το μέχρι π.χ 10  Mbs σημαίνει θα σου δώσω 10 αν σου το επιτρέπει η γραμμή σου ή
> θα σου δώσω όσα γουστάρω ή όσα μου περισσεύουν και αν μαζευτείτε και πολλοί και θέλετε να κατεβάσετε κακό του κεφαλιού σας?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=154

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

:Respekt:  :Worthy:  που όντως έχεις κάνει bookmark στο ΦΦ το ποστ για να το δείχνεις όπου ενδείκνυται... =)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=154


επειδη αναφερεις δικο μου ποστ θα σου απαντησω με τα δικα σου επιχειρηματα.

λοιπον απο σημερα που ξεκιναει επισημα η αναβαθμιση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ θελω αντι να σε παει ΕΩΣ 24Mbps στο πιο χαμηλο επιπεδο ταχυτητας που υπαρχει θες 128/256/384/512/768/1024 και σε ενδεχομενο που εσυ θα παραπονεθης (που θα το κανεις σιγουρα) τοτε να σου πει οτι η γραμμη σου αυτα μπορει να σου προσφερει.

τοτε θελω να δω τι θα λες αγαπητε μου φιλε που θα πληρωνεις για τα ΕΩΣ 24 
37.90 ευρω το μηνα και θα μπαινεις με πολυ λιγοτερα.

διοτι στις εξυπναδες καποιοι ειστε σαινια αλλα δυστυχως καποιοι αλλοι ειναι εξυπνοτεροι να ξερετε για αυτο σας και μας πιανουν κοροιδα.

αντε το σταματαω εδω και δεν το συνεχιζω διοτι θα πω πραγματα που ισως φαω και δικαιολογημενα ΒΑΝ απο την Σ.Ο

ειλικρινα καποιοι δεν παιζεστε (ρε καλα κανουν οι εναλλακτικοι και λοιποι και μας ξεζουμιζουν απο τα ευρω που βαραινουν την τσεπη μας) και μας δινουν ψιχουλα και εμεις φαγωνομαστε αναμεταξυ μας καλα να παθουμε

και ΕΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΑ 56KBps

----------


## Sovjohn

> επειδη αναφερεις δικο μου ποστ θα σου απαντησω με τα δικα σου επιχειρηματα.
> 
> λοιπον απο σημερα που ξεκιναει επισημα η αναβαθμιση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ θελω αντι να σε παει ΕΩΣ 24Mbps στο πιο χαμηλο επιπεδο ταχυτητας που υπαρχει θες 128/256/384/512/768/1024 και σε ενδεχομενο που εσυ θα παραπονεθης (που θα το κανεις σιγουρα) τοτε να σου πει οτι η γραμμη σου αυτα μπορει να σου προσφερει.
> 
> τοτε θελω να δω τι θα λες αγαπητε μου φιλε που θα πληρωνεις για τα ΕΩΣ 24 
> 37.90 ευρω το μηνα και θα μπαινεις με πολυ λιγοτερα.
> 
> διοτι στις εξυπναδες καποιοι ειστε σαινια αλλα δυστυχως καποιοι αλλοι ειναι εξυπνοτεροι να ξερετε για αυτο σας και μας πιανουν κοροιδα.
> 
> ...


Η netone και η κάθε netone δεν έχει λόγο να σου κατεβάσει τη γραμμή ετσιθελικά στα 256 π.χ. χωρίς να συντρέχει κανένας λόγος.

Για την ακρίβεια, αν γινόταν αυτό (που δεν γίνεται), και τους υπέβαλλες έγγραφο αίτημα να σου αποκαταστήσουν την γραμμή στα κανονικά της (π.χ. 10240) επίπεδα, με δική σου ευθύνη,-κάτι που θα γινόταν δεκτό εφόσον τα στατιστικά και η συμπεριφορά της γραμμής δικαιολογούσε το αίτημα σου φυσικά, όχι να ζητάς 20480 και να έχεις με συγχρονισμό 10240 SNR 9, έτσι? - και ΔΕΝ γινόταν αυτό (και κατ' επέκταση δεν επικοινωνούσαν μαζί σου σχετικά με αυτό το αίτημα), θα νομιμοποιούσουν είτε να αποχωρούσες αζημιως και χωρίς ούτε 70 Ε ούτε τίποτα απο την υπηρεσία τους, είτε να μην την πληρώνεις.

Απλά προυποθέτει α) το αίτημα να στέκει β) να ξέρεις για τι μιλάς και γ) να στοιχειοθετείς το αίτημα σου κατάλληλα.

Για το β και το γ υπάρχουν ειδικοί και δικηγόροι (γι' αυτό πληρώνονται), για το α) παίζεται, και στις ΗΠΑ κάνουν κάθε τόσο μηνύσεις επειδή τους έχυσε καφέ πάνω τους ο υπάλληλος του φαστφουντάδικου, δεν σημαίνει ότι κερδίζονται κι όλας.

Όπως έχω ξανατονίσει στο παρελθόν, δεν υπάρχει έξυπνη εταιρία που κουτοπόνηρα κοροιδεύει τον κόσμο, υπάρχουν ωχαδερφιστές καταναλωτές και διαμαρτυρόμενοι από τον καναπέ. Αν κάποιος ΞΕΡΕΙ, όχι μόνο να αλλάξει εταιρία δωρεάν μπορεί, αλλά (σε ορισμένες πραγματικά τραβηγμένες περιπτώσεις) και αποζημίωση να διεκδικήσει από πρωτοδικεία κτλ κτλ.

Όμως...ξέρει? Και αν ξέρει, έχει δίκιο? Και αν έχει δίκιο, ΘΕΛΕΙ να ασχοληθεί? Αυτή ειναι η κατάσταση...Πολύ σπάνια οι ψαγμένοι και με διάθεση να ασχοληθούν την πατάνε, γι'αυτό και είναι ο τρόμος και φόβος των εταιριών και η τραγική μειοψηφία...

Αυτά, και καλό σας βράδυ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> επειδη αναφερεις δικο μου ποστ θα σου απαντησω με τα δικα σου επιχειρηματα.
> 
> λοιπον απο σημερα που ξεκιναει επισημα η αναβαθμιση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ θελω αντι να σε παει ΕΩΣ 24Mbps στο πιο χαμηλο επιπεδο ταχυτητας που υπαρχει θες 128/256/384/512/768/1024 και σε ενδεχομενο που εσυ θα παραπονεθης (που θα το κανεις σιγουρα) τοτε να σου πει οτι η γραμμη σου αυτα μπορει να σου προσφερει.
> 
> τοτε θελω να δω τι θα λες αγαπητε μου φιλε που θα πληρωνεις για τα ΕΩΣ 24 
> 37.90 ευρω το μηνα και θα μπαινεις με πολυ λιγοτερα.


Μιας και παραθέτεις ποστ μου θα σου απαντήσω  :Razz: .

Θα δω το SNR Margin το οποίο θα έχει πάει στα 30 dB και θα ζητήσω να με ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα μέχρι να πάει στα 10-11 dB  :Wink: . Τόσο απλά . Τους νόμους της Φυσικής (εξασθένιση σήματος) κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους νικήσει , ούτε η NetOne , ούτε ο ΟΤΕ , ούτε η ΑΤ&Τ  :Razz:  ούτε κανείς (είπαμε , εκτός της οπτικής ίνας  :Razz:  ). Αυτό και τπτ γιατί βγαίνουμε οφφτοπικ . 

@ Sovjohn : ε τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν την έχω παλέψει με την καμία έχοντας δει κυριολεκτικά δεκάδες ποστ να λένε 'η Χνετ λέει έως 24 μβιτ άρα δεν είναι εγγυημένες οι ταχύτητες , άρα είναι απατεώνες και θα κατεβάζω με 100 KB/sec'.

/apaleft

(ω ναι , το ποστ εκείνο έχει πάρει περίοπτη θέση στα bookmarks  της Φώφης μου  :Smile:  )

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μιας και παραθέτεις ποστ μου θα σου απαντήσω .
> 
> Θα δω το SNR Margin το οποίο θα έχει πάει στα 30 dB και θα ζητήσω να με ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα μέχρι να πάει στα 10-11 dB . Τόσο απλά . Τους νόμους της Φυσικής (εξασθένιση σήματος) κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους νικήσει , ούτε η NetOne , ούτε ο ΟΤΕ , ούτε η ΑΤ&Τ  ούτε κανείς (είπαμε , εκτός της οπτικής ίνας  ). Αυτό και τπτ γιατί βγαίνουμε οφφτοπικ . 
> 
> @ Sovjohn : ε τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν την έχω παλέψει με την καμία έχοντας δει κυριολεκτικά δεκάδες ποστ να λένε 'η Χνετ λέει έως 24 μβιτ άρα δεν είναι εγγυημένες οι ταχύτητες , άρα είναι απατεώνες και θα κατεβάζω με 100 KB/sec'.
> 
> /apaleft
> 
> (ω ναι , το ποστ εκείνο έχει πάρει περίοπτη θέση στα bookmarks της Φώφης μου  )




Off Topic



μιας και το εχεις σωσμενο το μηνυμα μου και δικο σου θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι απαιτει και την δικη μου συναινεση η παραπομπη αυτου ομως διοτι ειναι δικο μου μηνυμα αρα δικα μου πνευματικα δικαιωματα αυτο παντα πληροφοριακα και χωρις παρεξηγηση.

επισης για να ξερεις ουτε με εσενα εχω κατι προσωπικο ουτε με τον αλλο φιλο που μου εχει απαντησει αρκετες φορες με τον δικο του τροπο.

οπως και πολυ σωστα ειπε υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι να βρεις το δικιο σου εφοσον θες.

και ελπιζω ποτε να σου συμβει κατι με την συνδεση και τρεχεις.

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		Άσε, τυρεμπορα, για να καταλάβεις κοίτα ενδεικτικά τελείως το post 1 και το post 5 εδώ...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=165993

Ναι, επειδή εμένα λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ δεν με βάζει στο πιλοτικό των οπτικών ινών και του IPTV του, είναι αναξιόπιστος!!!

Όπα, edit...Τελικά μου είπε το φιλαράκι μου ότι θα με βάλει άρα είναι ΟΚ...σόρι παιδιά...  :Crazy: 



Θα προτιμούσα πριν κάποιος θίξει το ζήτημα αλόγιστης χρήσης, κοροιδίας για τις ταχύτητες, και και και και να έχει κάνει πρώτα την επιμόρφωση του (και δεν το λέω για κανέναν προσωπικά, απλά και γω έχω δει άπειρα ποστ χωρίς λόγο, ενώ είναι απλό να καταλάβει κανείς ότι 1+1 = 2 (ή 10, ανάλογα το σύστημα αρίθμησης) και δεν είναι όλα άσπρο μαύρο...)

Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άσε, τυρεμπορα, για να καταλάβεις κοίτα ενδεικτικά τελείως το post 1 και το post 5 εδώ...
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=165993
> 
> Ναι, επειδή εμένα λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ δεν με βάζει στο πιλοτικό των οπτικών ινών και του IPTV του, είναι αναξιόπιστος!!!
> 
> Όπα, edit...Τελικά μου είπε το φιλαράκι μου ότι θα με βάλει άρα είναι ΟΚ...σόρι παιδιά... 
> ...


δηλαδη για να σε καταλαβω καλυτερα 

δηλαδη τα μηνυματα που γραφουν προβληματα σε αυτο που λεγεται www.adslgr.com η λενε ψεμματα οι χρηστες η δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται και οι εταιρειες λενε την αληθεια οτι ολα ειναι οκ η εχουν αδικο οι εταιρειες και δικιο οι πελατες.

χωρις να θελω να σε θιξω προσωπικα φιλε μου απλα θα σου πω ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ποτε να μην αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα στην ζωη σου γιατι τοτε θα καταλαβεις γιατι ΟΛΟΙ αυτοι διαμαρτυρονται για κατι εσενα η εμενα μπορει να μας ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΥΟΥΝ τα ΕΥΡΩ καποιου αλλου τα χρηματα ομως ισως βγαινουν με ιδρωτα και με αιμα.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση, πάλι, γιατί πάλι θα βγούμε οfftopic τελείως και θα σβηστούν τα μηνύματα και είναι κρίμα.

Εγώ έγραψα 5 πράγματα για γνώσεις και για απαιτήσεις, που σε πολύ απλά ελληνικά μεταφράζονται σε "ΑΦΟΥ ξέρεις ΤΟΤΕ να ζητάς κάτι ΓΙΑΤΙ έχεις δίκιο. Αλλιώς, επειδή "κάτι άκουσες" ή "κάτι σου είπαν" δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει κι όλας" - από κει και πέρα ούτε για αίμα, δάκρυα και ιδρώτα έγραψα ούτε τίποτα...Ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής είναι ο ενημερωμένος καταναλωτής, και στο θέμα της αλόγιστης χρήσης, και γενικά.

Αν τώρα θέλουμε να το κάνουμε Βασιλάκης Καίλας το θέμα, δεν ενδείκνυται το συγκεκριμένο, υπάρχει ωραιότατο forum για πολιτική, κοινωνικά θέματα, κτλ κτλ, που μπορεί να χωρέσει τους προβληματισμούς του καθένα...Και δεν δέχομαι χαρακτηρισμούς του τύπου "μου περισσεύουν τα Ε" κτλ κτλ, δεν έχω δώσει δικαίωμα να κρίνεται η οικονομική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατάσταση μου, ούτε για το πως λύνω τα τυχόν προβλήματα μου.

Παρακαλώ τα μελλοντικά σχόλια να μείνουν στο θέμα...Έχω ήδη αναπτύξει τις απόψεις μου για την αλόγιστη χρήση κτλ κτλ, οπότε αναμένω νέο υλικό, αλλιώς δεν συνεχίζω να γράφω σ' αυτό το θέμα για τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Καλό βράδι.

----------


## MNP-10

Zer0c00L, τον ISP δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν εσυ κατεβαζεις με 10 ή 24 για να "σε ριξει" σε αυτο το σκελος - τον νοιαζει ΠΟΣΑ (gigabytes) κατεβαζεις... ενας μπορει να εχει 1 mbps συνδεση και να κατεβαζει 300 GByte / μηνα, και αλλος να εχει 10 mbps συνδεση και να κατεβαζει 30 Gbyte / μηνα. Ποιος νομιζεις οτι κοστιζει στον ISP? Ο 300αρης ή ο 30αρης (σε use)...? Προφανως ο πρωτος.

Η παροχετευσιμοτητα ειναι δευτερευουσα για τους ISPs και δεν εχουν προβλημα να σου δωσουν οσο μπορουν - γιατι ξερουν οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσο θα εχεις, αλλα ποσο θα καταναλωσεις. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 150 kbps ειναι προβλημα αν καποιος επιλεξει να το αξιοποιησει στο μεγιστο. Πχ το 200 kbps δινει >60 Gbyte / μηνα σε 24/7 κατεβασμα. Ταχυτητες στυλ 8 mbps δινουν >2ΤΒ...

----------


## tugito

το τρομερό ειναι ότι όλοι όσοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με 24 mbιτ επειδή το πληρώνουν με αίμα όπως ακουγεται, θα χρειαστούν ουσιαστικά άλλα 200 ευρώ τον μήνα για άγραφα dvd και αποθηκευτικούς χώρους. 
Παιδιά εχουμε χασει την μπάλα, δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με το "πληρωνω και θέλω να το έχω" αλλά οταν οι εγκαταστάσεις και οι γραμμές στην Ελλάδα ειναι σε κακό επιπεδο για αυτο σου λενε "ως 24" ,για να ειναι ειλικρινής. Δεν γινεται κατι επίτηδες (εκτός σπανίων περιπτώσεων). Απο κει και πέρα έλεος, εχετε σκεφτεί ποσα έργα εχουμε που δεν θα δουμε ποτέ? Και επειδή δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα αυτό που λεω καθώς θέλουμ εότι πληρώνουμε, είμαι της άποψης ότι ενας πελάτης όταν εχει προβλήματα διαρκώς και παίρνει καθε μερα μια εταιρεία και βρίζει καλό ειναι να φύγει ή να ζητήσει χαμηλότερο πακέτο. Δεν δινει ο οτε 24 λόγω θορύβου σας λέει; Ζητήστε του υποβάθμιση στα 6, δεν εχει νοημα παραπέρα, όχι όπως ειναι τα πράγματα τώρα.. στο μέλλον παντως θα ειμαστε κομπλέ, ήδη έχει εξελιχτεί η Ελλάδα αρκετά ..

----------


## LiveTVRadio

Οταν πας σε μια τράπεζα και βρίσκεις μια τεραστια ουρα τι κάνεις;   Περιμένεις ;
Είτε αλλάζεις τράπεζα, και πας σε μια που εχει μικρη κίνηση.
Ετσι κι αλλοιως όλες οι τράπεζες περιπου τον ιδιο τοκο δινουν.

( Μεταφορικώς τα παραπάνω δινουν την δικη μου απάντηση οσον αφορα τον περιορισμο του ιντερνετ ).

( Απλα σκεφτειτε το. )
 :Whistle:

----------


## andreasp

> Οπότε ένα όριο καλής χρήσης στα 500 GB για παράδειγμα, θα ήταν πιστεύω αποδεκτό σαν προστασία των παρόχων...Δεν φταίνε κι αυτοί που μερικοί χρήστες είναι ανώμαλοι!


Ο καθένας θέλει το όριο , τόσο ώστε να μην πιάνει αυτόν! αλλα να πιάνει όλους τους άλλους!
500GB τον μήνα?
Πρέπει να είσαι καθυστερημένος για να κατεβάζεις 500GB τον μήνα.

EDIT :
Διαβάζοντας όλα τα post αυτού του thread, θα συμπληρώσω.
Πραγματικά με εκπλήσει η ηλιθιότητα μερικών ανθρώπων.
Δυστηχώς αυτό το Εθνος δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα.
Ο Ελληνας , έχει αποκλειστικά και μόνο δικαιώματα, και απολύτος καμία υποχρέωση!
Τι να πώ... ντροπή μας!

----------


## Dagalidis

Εντάξει, ξέρουμε πως πάντα θα υπάρχουν και οι υπερβολές σε όλα τα θέματα.... :Thumb down: 

Εγώ πραγματικά έχω χαρεί ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΥ από την αναβάθμιση στα 24Mbps ΟΧΙ γιατί τώρα κατεβάζω περισσότερα αλλά γιατί κάνω ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ μικρό χρόνο να πάρω αυτό που θέλω....

ΒΙΑ ΒΙΑ να έχω παραπάνω 5 GB / μήνα από ότι με την 2Mbps που είχα μέχρι τώρα.....

Με αυτό τον τρόπο το PC μου σταμάτησε τα ξενύχτια (Ολονύχτια DOWNLOAD) Και κατέβασα την κατανάλωση στη ΔΕΗ, άρα κέρδισα και από εκεί αρκετά Euro / 4μηνο...

Δεν προλαβαίνω να πατήσω το Download και έχει τελειώσει προτού καν αρχίσει .....  :Respekt:

----------


## anon

Τα παραπάνω για όσους υποστηρίζουν ότι οι ελαφριοί χρήστες δεν χρειάζονται 24Mbps γραμμές. Οχι 24, αλλά και 1Gbps να έδιναν θαταν επίσης καλό, άσχετα εαν κατεβάζεις μόνο πχ 5GB τον μήνα συνολικά σε όγκο. Το θέμα είναι πόσο γρήγορα γίνεται αυτό, είτε λέγεται κάποιο email ή κάποια σελίδα, ειδικά εαν είναι βαριά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Zer0c00L, τον ISP δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν εσυ κατεβαζεις με 10 ή 24 για να "σε ριξει" σε αυτο το σκελος - τον νοιαζει ΠΟΣΑ (gigabytes) κατεβαζεις... ενας μπορει να εχει 1 mbps συνδεση και να κατεβαζει 300 GByte / μηνα, και αλλος να εχει 10 mbps συνδεση και να κατεβαζει 30 Gbyte / μηνα. Ποιος νομιζεις οτι κοστιζει στον ISP? Ο 300αρης ή ο 30αρης (σε use)...? Προφανως ο πρωτος.
> 
> Η παροχετευσιμοτητα ειναι δευτερευουσα για τους ISPs και δεν εχουν προβλημα να σου δωσουν οσο μπορουν - γιατι ξερουν οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσο θα εχεις, αλλα ποσο θα καταναλωσεις. Οτιδηποτε πανω απο 150 kbps ειναι προβλημα αν καποιος επιλεξει να το αξιοποιησει στο μεγιστο. Πχ το 200 kbps δινει >60 Gbyte / μηνα σε 24/7 κατεβασμα. Ταχυτητες στυλ 8 mbps δινουν >2ΤΒ...


φυσικα τον καθε παροχο τον ενδιαφερει το ΠΟΣΟ κατεβαζει ενας χρηστης γιατι το ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ BANDWIDTH του ειτε προς ελλαδα ειτε προς εξωτερικο εξαρταται απο την διασυνδεση που εχει π.χ 1GBps και επειδη κανεις αυτο το κομματι δεν το αναβαθμιζει ευκολα ειναι ποιο ευκολο για αυτον να βαλει ορια.

το θεμα ομως ειναι να βαλει ορια τα οποια εξυπηρετουν τους χρηστες και τους βοηθουν να πληρωσουν αναλογα με την κινηση που κανουν οχι να εξυπηρετει τον παροχο και να ειναι επιβαρυνση για τον χρηστη γιατι τοτε θα χασει ο παροχος.

επειδη εδω στην ελλαδα ειμαστε η του υψους η του βαθους αυτο φοβαμαι οτι θα γινει στο τελος. φωναζω/ετε για οριο το ακουνε και μας βαζουν οριο οτι θελουν αυτοι.

αν αυτο γινει και εμεις δεν το παρουμε χαμπαρι εγκαιρως τοτε χασαμε.

----------


## anon

O όγκος όμως και μπορεί εύκολα να κοστολογηθεί, και εύκολα να γίνουν και ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Οταν όλοι σου δίνουν ντεμέκ 10+Mbps, υπο ποιό μέτρο μπορεί να γίνει η σύγκριση; Γιατί στην μια περίπτωση μιλάμε καθαρά για ποσοτική σύγκριση, και ο πάροχος με δεδομένο τον όγκο δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει παιχνίδια, και στην άλλη μιλάμε για συγκρίσεις μεταξύ παρόχων μόνο στην ποιότητα που δεν είναι εύκολα έως καθόλου μετρήσιμες. Φυσικά το υπάρχον καθεστώς βολεύει τους παρόχους, και αυτό θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει. Στο βωμό κάποιων τορρεντάκιδων (και γενικώς heavy downloaders), όλοι πληρώνουμε και ευχαριστημένοι είναι οι πάροχοι. Οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται μην τυχόν και μπεί cap, είναι οι heavy downloaders, τους οποίους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης καθόλου, αρκεί να κατεβαίνει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, και η μόνη διαμαρτυρία που ακούω, είναι γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν πιο πολύ. Για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας...

Τώρα εαν βάλουν γελοία όρια, ναι θαναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Οταν οι εταιρίες κινητής δίνουν με 29 ευρω 5GB, δεν μπορεί να σου βγεί και να σου πεί ότι πχ με τα 20 ευρώ σου δίνω όριο 5GB ή έστω 10GB. Κατευθείαν γίνεται μη ανταγωνιστικός. Μπορεί όμως πχ να δώσει 24άρα γραμμή με όριο πχ 30GB και κόστος 15 ευρώ, κάτι που θα εξυπηρετούσε το 90% των συνδρομητών. Και για τους συνδρομητές επίσης αυτό σημαίνει οικονομικότερη υπηρεσία. Γιατί εαν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, το 90% των συνδρομητών καλύπτει το κόστος του άλλου 10% (μην πω πολύ λιγότερο) των συνδρομητών που ξεσκίζουν τις γραμμές και επιπλέον με αυτό τον τρόπο, όχι μόνο καλύπτουμε το δικό τους κόστος, αλλά έχουμε και χάλια υπηρεσίες. 

Γιατί, αφού πληρώνω για χιλιάρα γραμμή, και έχω κίνηση λιγότερο απο 1GB τον μήνα, να έχω το 1/3 της ταχύτητας; Λογικά μια χιλιάρα εαν δουλεύει στο φούλ, σε ένα μήνα μπορεί να κατεβάσει κοντά στα 250GB. Εγω κατεβάζω συνολικά 1. Δηλαδή ένας λόγος 1/250. Και όμως, σύμφωνα με το contention ratio που λένε 1/20 αυτό δεν τηρείται. Ειναι 10 φορές λιγότερο. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί υπάρχουν heavy downloaders 24/7/365. Εγώ ευχαρίστως θα έπαιρνα πακέτο με όριο αρκεί μέσα στα πλαίσια του ορίου όγκου αυτού, θα είχα φούλ ταχύτητα. Και στην περίπτωση που εφαρμοστεί ογκος, δεν έχει νόημα μετά πια τα διαφορετικά πακέτα σύνδεσης για τον κάθε πάροχο. Ολοι θα παίρνουμε την μέγιστη δυνατή που μας επιτρέπει το δίκτυο (απο φυσικής άποψης), μιας και ο περιορισμός θαναι απο τον όγκο. Ούτε τον πάροχο θα τον νοιάζει να κάνει TS. Εκτός ίσως απο το να δίνει καλύτερη υπηρεσία σε πρωτόκολλα πραγματικού χρόνου (voip, online gaming κλπ).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> το τρομερό ειναι ότι όλοι όσοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με 24 mbιτ επειδή το πληρώνουν με αίμα όπως ακουγεται, θα χρειαστούν ουσιαστικά άλλα 200 ευρώ τον μήνα για άγραφα dvd και αποθηκευτικούς χώρους. 
> Παιδιά εχουμε χασει την μπάλα, δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με το "πληρωνω και θέλω να το έχω" αλλά οταν οι εγκαταστάσεις και οι γραμμές στην Ελλάδα ειναι σε κακό επιπεδο για αυτο σου λενε "ως 24" ,για να ειναι ειλικρινής. Δεν γινεται κατι επίτηδες (εκτός σπανίων περιπτώσεων). Απο κει και πέρα έλεος, εχετε σκεφτεί ποσα έργα εχουμε που δεν θα δουμε ποτέ? Και επειδή δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα αυτό που λεω καθώς θέλουμ εότι πληρώνουμε, είμαι της άποψης ότι ενας πελάτης όταν εχει προβλήματα διαρκώς και παίρνει καθε μερα μια εταιρεία και βρίζει καλό ειναι να φύγει ή να ζητήσει χαμηλότερο πακέτο. Δεν δινει ο οτε 24 λόγω θορύβου σας λέει; Ζητήστε του υποβάθμιση στα 6, δεν εχει νοημα παραπέρα, όχι όπως ειναι τα πράγματα τώρα.. στο μέλλον παντως θα ειμαστε κομπλέ, ήδη έχει εξελιχτεί η Ελλάδα αρκετά ..


ακριβως φιλε μου και επειδη εγω εχω ξεικινησει απο την απλη PSTN μετα ανεβηκα σε ISDN και μετα σε ADSL ( οπου θα ημουν ακομα ισως αν δεν αποφασιζα ειτε σωστα ειτε λαθος να παω σε εναλλακτικο για καλυτερες τιμες.

εγω κοιταω το θεμα απο οικονομικης αποψης (τσεπη μου) δεν κοιταω το θεμα να παρω την ...τη γραμμη εγω αυτο που κοιταω ειναι το οικονομικο και μετα η σταθεροτητα της γραμμης και στο ιντερνετ και στην τηλεφωνια που μου ειναι απαραιτητη. 
εγω ουδεποτε κυνηγησα τα 24 η τα 16 η τα 12 η τα 10 γιατι οπως θα εχεις δει για αρκετο διαστημα ημουν με 1024 οταν εσεις ολοι ειχατε 4,8,10,12Mbps ετσι και εγω ισως οταν γυρισω στον παλιο παροχο μου πισω να ειμαι αν οχι με τα 1024/2048/4096/8192 και οχι με τα 24/32/64 που ισως θα εχετε εσεις..

Επισης σωστα τα λες αυτα περι καταχρησης του ιντερνετ διοτι ολοι οσοι κατεβαζουμε απο εκει το κανουμε με τροπο και οτι μας ειναι χρησιμο ειδαλλως θα χρειαζομασταν απειρα GB σε αποθηκευτικο χωρο και ισως ποτε να μην τα βλεπαμε ειτε ειναι παιχνιδια/προγραμματα/ταινιες/τραγουδια.

αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι στην ελλαδα επειδη εχουμε στερηθει αρκετα απο θεματα τεχνολογιας καθε φορα που βγαινει κατι καινουργιο πεφτουμε με τα μουτρα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 9 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> O όγκος όμως και μπορεί εύκολα να κοστολογηθεί, και εύκολα να γίνουν και ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Οταν όλοι σου δίνουν ντεμέκ 10+Mbps, υπο ποιό μέτρο μπορεί να γίνει η σύγκριση; Γιατί στην μια περίπτωση μιλάμε καθαρά για ποσοτική σύγκριση, και ο πάροχος με δεδομένο τον όγκο δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει παιχνίδια, και στην άλλη μιλάμε για συγκρίσεις μεταξύ παρόχων μόνο στην ποιότητα που δεν είναι εύκολα έως καθόλου μετρήσιμες. Φυσικά το υπάρχον καθεστώς βολεύει τους παρόχους, και αυτό θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει. Στο βωμό κάποιων τορρεντάκιδων (και γενικώς heavy downloaders), όλοι πληρώνουμε και ευχαριστημένοι είναι οι πάροχοι. Οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται μην τυχόν και μπεί cap, είναι οι heavy downloaders, τους οποίους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης καθόλου, αρκεί να κατεβαίνει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, και η μόνη διαμαρτυρία που ακούω, είναι γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν πιο πολύ. Για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας...


συμφωνω εν μερει μιας και εγω ειμαι απο αυτους που ειτε θελουν να κατεβαζουν αλλα και να παιζουν και δεν θελω ορια στην συνδεση μου οπως και εχω και την διαθεση αν μπουν ορια να πληρωσω για να μην εχω οριο.

απο το δακτυλο μου τουλαχιστον εγω προσωπικα δεν κρυβομαι.

διοτι οπως σωστα ειπες σε παλιοτερο μηνυμα σου και με μια απλη 1024 αν θες να ξεζουμισεις το ιντερνετ το κανεις δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις την γρηγορη συνδεση.

αν εχεις παρατηρησει μηνυματα εδω στο φορουμ θα εχεις δει μηνυματα του τυπου "ωχ γμτ τι εκανε ο παροχος και δεν κατεβαζω με 1.9 αλλα με 1.2 η με 900 που πριν απο χρονια αν μπαιναμε με 56ρες ειμασταν και ευχαριστημενοι.

αυτο πιστευω να τα λεει ολα

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 7 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> O όγκος όμως και μπορεί εύκολα να κοστολογηθεί, και εύκολα να γίνουν και ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Οταν όλοι σου δίνουν ντεμέκ 10+Mbps, υπο ποιό μέτρο μπορεί να γίνει η σύγκριση; Γιατί στην μια περίπτωση μιλάμε καθαρά για ποσοτική σύγκριση, και ο πάροχος με δεδομένο τον όγκο δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει παιχνίδια, και στην άλλη μιλάμε για συγκρίσεις μεταξύ παρόχων μόνο στην ποιότητα που δεν είναι εύκολα έως καθόλου μετρήσιμες. Φυσικά το υπάρχον καθεστώς βολεύει τους παρόχους, και αυτό θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει. Στο βωμό κάποιων τορρεντάκιδων (και γενικώς heavy downloaders), όλοι πληρώνουμε και ευχαριστημένοι είναι οι πάροχοι. Οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται μην τυχόν και μπεί cap, είναι οι heavy downloaders, τους οποίους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης καθόλου, αρκεί να κατεβαίνει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, και η μόνη διαμαρτυρία που ακούω, είναι γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν πιο πολύ. Για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας...
> 
> Τώρα εαν βάλουν γελοία όρια, ναι θαναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Οταν οι εταιρίες κινητής δίνουν με 29 ευρω 5GB, δεν μπορεί να σου βγεί και να σου πεί ότι πχ με τα 20 ευρώ σου δίνω όριο 5GB ή έστω 10GB. Κατευθείαν γίνεται μη ανταγωνιστικός. Μπορεί όμως πχ να δώσει 24άρα γραμμή με όριο πχ 30GB και κόστος 15 ευρώ, κάτι που θα εξυπηρετούσε το 90% των συνδρομητών. Και για τους συνδρομητές επίσης αυτό σημαίνει οικονομικότερη υπηρεσία. Γιατί εαν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, το 90% των συνδρομητών καλύπτει το κόστος του άλλου 10% (μην πω πολύ λιγότερο) των συνδρομητών που ξεσκίζουν τις γραμμές και επιπλέον με αυτό τον τρόπο, όχι μόνο καλύπτουμε το δικό τους κόστος, αλλά έχουμε και χάλια υπηρεσίες. 
> 
> Γιατί, αφού πληρώνω για χιλιάρα γραμμή, και έχω κίνηση λιγότερο απο 1GB τον μήνα, να έχω το 1/3 της ταχύτητας; Λογικά μια χιλιάρα εαν δουλεύει στο φούλ, σε ένα μήνα μπορεί να κατεβάσει κοντά στα 250GB. Εγω κατεβάζω συνολικά 1. Δηλαδή ένας λόγος 1/250. Και όμως, σύμφωνα με το contention ratio που λένε 1/20 αυτό δεν τηρείται. Ειναι 10 φορές λιγότερο. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί υπάρχουν heavy downloaders 24/7/365. Εγώ ευχαρίστως θα έπαιρνα πακέτο με όριο αρκεί μέσα στα πλαίσια του ορίου όγκου αυτού, θα είχα φούλ ταχύτητα. Και στην περίπτωση που εφαρμοστεί ογκος, δεν έχει νόημα μετά πια τα διαφορετικά πακέτα σύνδεσης για τον κάθε πάροχο. Ολοι θα παίρνουμε την μέγιστη δυνατή που μας επιτρέπει το δίκτυο (απο φυσικής άποψης), μιας και ο περιορισμός θαναι απο τον όγκο. Ούτε τον πάροχο θα τον νοιάζει να κάνει TS. Εκτός ίσως απο το να δίνει καλύτερη υπηρεσία σε πρωτόκολλα πραγματικού χρόνου (voip, online gaming κλπ).


το ποσοστο που αναφερεις μπορω να σε πληροφορησω οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το 10% που λες αυτων που ξεσκιζουν τις γραμμες διοτι αν ηταν το 10% δεν θα ειχαμε οι του 90% και οι παροχοι προβλημα.

το προβλημα το εχουμε γιατι αυτο το ποσοστο ειναι μεγαλυτερο του 10% ειτε αυτων που εχουν κανει τους υπολογιστες τους κατεβαστηρια ειτε παιχνιδομηχανες στο ιντερνετ απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.

εγω οπως ειδες αναφερω οτι και σερφαρω και κατεβαζω και παιζω αλλιως απλα δεν θα ειχα ιντερνετ.

οπως επισης εχω πει οτι αν δεν βαλουν σωστες τιμες απλα θα κοψω την συνδεση και θα κανω οτι θελω απο την δουλεια μου που εχουμε μισθωμενη και ειναι δικη μας.

----------


## pzogr

Οι παλαιές διαφημίσεις (μπορεί και οι σύγχρονες, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) είχαν διάφορα συνθήματα όπως: 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, χωρίς περιορισμούς, υψηλές ταχύτητες κτλ. Οι περισσότεροι κάνουν αυτό που προαναφέρθηκε δηλαδή κατεβάζουν ταχύτερα τα λίγα δεδομένα, που παλαιότερα κατέβαζαν σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. "Λογικοί" περιορισμοί δεν θα τους επηρεάσουν (αν και ψυχολογικά οπισθοδρομούμε προς την εποχή της χρονοχρέωσης) στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Όμως όρια της τάξης των 10 και 20 GB το μήνα είναι αστεία (όχι επειδή τα υπερβαίνει ο μέσος χρήστης αλλά επειδή μπορεί σε δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή να τα χρειαστεί). Αν ο περιορισμός εφαρμοστεί για να προστατευθεί το bandwidth τότε αυτό δεν πρέπει να γίνει με αυξημένη χρέωση για την αυξημένη κατανάλωση, αλλά με μείωση της δυνατότητας downloading σε υψηλές ταχύτητες πέρα από κάποιο όριο αριθμού GB. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο περιορισμός θα θύμιζε εισπρακτικό μέτρο, ενώ στη δεύτερη θα εξυπηρετούσε τον αρχικό σκοπό του. 
Γενικά όμως δεν είμαι υπέρ του περιορισμού καθώς φαίνεται ότι προς το παρόν οι πιθανές καταχρήσεις δεν επηρεάζουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο. Οι ταχύτητες (τουλάχιστον σε μένα και σε όσους γνωρίζω) είναι ικανοποιητικές...

----------


## hemlock

> Οι παλαιές διαφημίσεις (μπορεί και οι σύγχρονες, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) είχαν διάφορα συνθήματα όπως: 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, χωρίς περιορισμούς, υψηλές ταχύτητες κτλ. Οι περισσότεροι κάνουν αυτό που προαναφέρθηκε δηλαδή κατεβάζουν ταχύτερα τα λίγα δεδομένα, που παλαιότερα κατέβαζαν σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. "Λογικοί" περιορισμοί δεν θα τους επηρεάσουν (αν και ψυχολογικά οπισθοδρομούμε προς την εποχή της χρονοχρέωσης) στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Όμως όρια της τάξης των 10 και 20 GB το μήνα είναι αστεία (όχι επειδή τα υπερβαίνει ο μέσος χρήστης αλλά επειδή μπορεί σε δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή να τα χρειαστεί). Αν ο περιορισμός εφαρμοστεί για να προστατευθεί το bandwidth τότε αυτό δεν πρέπει να γίνει με αυξημένη χρέωση για την αυξημένη κατανάλωση, αλλά με μείωση της δυνατότητας downloading σε υψηλές ταχύτητες πέρα από κάποιο όριο αριθμού GB. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο περιορισμός θα θύμιζε εισπρακτικό μέτρο, ενώ στη δεύτερη θα εξυπηρετούσε τον αρχικό σκοπό του. 
> Γενικά όμως δεν είμαι υπέρ του περιορισμού καθώς φαίνεται ότι προς το παρόν οι πιθανές καταχρήσεις δεν επηρεάζουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο. Οι ταχύτητες (τουλάχιστον σε μένα και σε όσους γνωρίζω) είναι ικανοποιητικές...


Δεν ειναι "λογικος" ο περιορισμος...Ειναι πρακτικος, μιας και δεν ειναι δυνατον να σκεφτεσαι/περιμενεις οτι ο καθε ISP ειναι σε θεση να αγοραζει BW καθε μερα ,επειδη συνδεσε αλλους 100 μουλαραδες στο net...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οι παλαιές διαφημίσεις (μπορεί και οι σύγχρονες, δεν είμαι σίγουρος) είχαν διάφορα συνθήματα όπως: 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, χωρίς περιορισμούς, υψηλές ταχύτητες κτλ. Οι περισσότεροι κάνουν αυτό που προαναφέρθηκε δηλαδή κατεβάζουν ταχύτερα τα λίγα δεδομένα, που παλαιότερα κατέβαζαν σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. "Λογικοί" περιορισμοί δεν θα τους επηρεάσουν (αν και ψυχολογικά οπισθοδρομούμε προς την εποχή της χρονοχρέωσης) στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Όμως όρια της τάξης των 10 και 20 GB το μήνα είναι αστεία (όχι επειδή τα υπερβαίνει ο μέσος χρήστης αλλά επειδή μπορεί σε δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή να τα χρειαστεί). Αν ο περιορισμός εφαρμοστεί για να προστατευθεί το bandwidth τότε αυτό δεν πρέπει να γίνει με αυξημένη χρέωση για την αυξημένη κατανάλωση, αλλά με μείωση της δυνατότητας downloading σε υψηλές ταχύτητες πέρα από κάποιο όριο αριθμού GB. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο περιορισμός θα θύμιζε εισπρακτικό μέτρο, ενώ στη δεύτερη θα εξυπηρετούσε τον αρχικό σκοπό του. 
> Γενικά όμως δεν είμαι υπέρ του περιορισμού καθώς φαίνεται ότι προς το παρόν οι πιθανές καταχρήσεις δεν επηρεάζουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο. Οι ταχύτητες (τουλάχιστον σε μένα και σε όσους γνωρίζω) είναι ικανοποιητικές...


σε βρισκω σωστο διοτι αν παρατηρησει καποιος ολες τις διαφημισεις αυτο λενε.

κατεβαστε τις σελιδες γρηγορα
κατεβαστε τα μηνυματα σας
κατεβαστε τις ταινιες σας
κατεβαστε τα τραγουδια σας
παιξτε ζωντανα παιχνιδια με αλλους

και αλλα πολλα αρα δεν φταιει και ο καταναλωτης αν κανει αυτα που λενε.

φιλοι μου εγω δεν κρινω αν ο τυχον περιορισμος θα ειναι σωστος η οχι εγω απλα θα επιλεξω αυτον που θα με συμφερει εμενα προσωπικα αν υπαρχει βεβαια.

εγω λεω οτι ο τυχον περιορισμος που μπορει να θεσουν οι παροχοι μπορει εμας να μην μας αρεσει τοτε ειναι το ζητημα τι θα κανουμε γιατι τοτε αν εφαρμοστει το μετρο αυτο που ολοι το ζηταμε αλλα το κανουν με τα δικα τους μετρα συγκρισης θα ειναι αργα γιατι αν π.χ δεν μας αρεσει θα γεμισει το παρον φορουμ με μηνυματα διαμαρτυριας αλλα η απαντηση απο τους παροχους θα ειναι ΕΣΕΙΣ το ζητησατε και το θελατε και εμεις σας το δωσαμε τοτε δεν θα μπορουμε να πουμε και τιποτα.

για αυτο τον λογο λεω να ειμαστε λογικοι διοτι τα μηνυματα μας εδω στο φορουμ ειτε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που εχει επισημη θεση εδω ειτε οι αλλοι τα βλεπουν και αναλογα κανουν διαφορες κινησεις.

----------


## anon

> το ποσοστο που αναφερεις μπορω να σε πληροφορησω οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το 10% που λες αυτων που ξεσκιζουν τις γραμμες διοτι αν ηταν το 10% δεν θα ειχαμε οι του 90% και οι παροχοι προβλημα.
> 
> το προβλημα το εχουμε γιατι αυτο το ποσοστο ειναι μεγαλυτερο του 10% ειτε αυτων που εχουν κανει τους υπολογιστες τους κατεβαστηρια ειτε παιχνιδομηχανες στο ιντερνετ απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.


To έχουμε υπολογίσει, και όντως με cr=1/20 αρκεί ένα 5% για να μπουκώσει η γραμμή. Αρα το ποσοστό ειναι μικρότερο και απο 10%, όσο και εαν σου φαίνεται απίστευτο. Εαν λοιπόν το ποσοστό είναι 10%, τότε αυτόματα αυτοί έχουν κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα για το συγκεκριμένο DSLAM στο μισό μόνο για πάρτης τους, χώρια οι υπόλοιποι 90%.

Βλέπεις μπορεί οι φίλοι και οι οικείοι σου, άτομα με τα οποία συγχρωτίζεσαι, νά εχουν και όμοιες συμπεριφορές, αυτό όμως δεν είναι το σύνολο των χρηστών. Εαν μάλιστα το cr είναι μεγαλύτερο, που λογικά έτσι πρέπει ναναι, στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητας (πάνω απο 2Mbps), τότε το ποσοστό των heavy downloaders ειναι ακόμη μικρότερο.

Και ναι αγαπητέ pzogr, τα 10 μπορεί όχι και τόσο, αλλά σίγουρα τα 20GB καλύπτούν μεγάλο ποσοστό των χρηστών, τα 30 που ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα, καλύπτουν πάνω απο το 90%, ακόμα και τον περιστασιακό downloader που θα κατεβάσει τραγούδια ή καμμια ταινία avi (1GB περίπου ή λιγότερο η ταινία). Πες μου σε ποιές περιπτώσεις, νόμιμου downloading, θα χρειαστεί περισσότερο. Μην μου πείς ότι θα κατεβάσει linux distros για να δοκιμάσει, γιατί ακόμη και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, λογικά να το πάρεις, μια φούλ διανομή dvd είναι 3.5GB περίπου. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι θα είναι το σύνηθες κάποιος χρήστης, κάθε μήνα να κατεβάζει 10 διανομές, ακόμη και μια φορά να συμβεί αυτό, θέλει και το χρόνο να στήσει να δοκιμάσει. Μπορεί να τις κατεβάσει μέσα σε διάστημα δυο μηνών. Σε όλε τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, υπο τις σημερινές συνθήκες, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί περισσότερο. Και πάντα μιλώντας για την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών. Αν κατεβάζεις κάθε μήνα διανομές, τότε δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης. Και πας σε άλλο πακέτο, με άλλη χρέωση.

----------


## max032

Εγώ θέλω απλά να πω ότι έχω μια 4 Μbps και οι δικυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητά μου είναι
ελάχιστες. Ας κατεβάζει ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει. Δεν θα απαιτήσω εγώ από τον ΙSP
να τον περιορίσει για να είμαι καλά εγώ. Αυτό είναι ρουφιανιά.
Αν θέλω γρηγορότερο download βάζω γρηγορότερη γραμμή και αν δεν έχω λεφτά 
κάνω μούγκα.

----------


## nanas

> Εγώ θέλω απλά να πω ότι έχω μια 4 Μbps και οι δικυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητά μου είναι
> ελάχιστες. Ας κατεβάζει ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει. Δεν θα απαιτήσω εγώ από τον ΙSP
> να τον περιορίσει για να είμαι καλά εγώ. Αυτό είναι ρουφιανιά.
> Αν θέλω γρηγορότερο download βάζω γρηγορότερη γραμμή και αν δεν έχω λεφτά 
> κάνω μούγκα.


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Παντως τα καθολικα ορια, εχουν μια παραλογη λογικη. Δλδ.. ας πουμε ενας ISP σου λεει 100 Gbyte οριο.. αυτα τα 100 gbyte εχουν

-αλλο κοστος εφοσον γινουν στο εσωτερικο δικτυο του παροχου
-αλλο κοστος εφοσον γινουν σε εγχωρια peerings
-αλλο κοστος εφοσον εχουν διεθνη κινηση.

Αρα.. ενας p2p exchanger πχ που εχει allowed peers μονο απ'το subdomain του παροχου του για να μειωσει το κοστος του παρόχου του στο ελαχιστο (τωρα θα μου πειτε ποιος κανει τετοια πραγματα...  :Whistle:  ) δεν μπορει να εχει το ιδιο limitation με τους αλλους. Το ιδιο θα ισχυε και με ενα ορθολογικα επιχειρουμενο internet exchange (ανευ κοστους μισθωμενων κτλ που ανεβαζουν πλασματικα την τιμη σε επιπεδα μεγαλυτερα απο οτι κοστιζει η διεθνης κινηση). Δλδ να βαλεις στο p2p prog πχ ip ranges απο εγχωριους παροχους.

Στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει σε χωρες με μικρη διεθνη διασυνδεση το differential download speed για εσωτερικα δικτυα / εξωτερικα δικτυα το οποιο ειναι πιο fair και ευνοει την αναπτυξη ορθολογικης τοπικης διασυνδεσης.

----------


## pzogr

> Αν κατεβάζεις κάθε μήνα διανομές, τότε δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης. Και πας σε άλλο πακέτο, με άλλη χρέωση.


Γιατί άλλο πακέτο με άλλη χρέωση, αν ο στόχος είναι να μην "μπουκώσει" το δίκτυο; Γιατί να μην περιορίσεις της ταχύτητα των "ατάκτων" πχ στο 1/5 της κανονικής μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα, αν υπάρχει πραγματικά η ανάγκη κάποιου περιορισμού; Έτσι όπως το θέτεις δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε όσους το θέλουν (download addicts) να κατεβάζουν αρκεί να πληρώνουν. Εγώ όμως ως ουδέτερος χρήστης δεν έχω όφελος. Όφελος αντίθετα έχει ο πάροχος, που θα δίνει τα ίδια πράγματα σε μεγαλύτερες τιμές (και θα είναι και το δίκτυό του συμφορημένο)

----------


## tasos1917

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος για ποιο λόγο εγώ που δεν κατεβάζω τα πολλά Γίγα να τρώω κόφτη?

----------


## maik

ΠΟιος εχει κοφτες;

----------


## tasos1917

Ποιός ΔΕΝ έχει κόφτες?

----------


## hemlock

> Ποιός ΔΕΝ έχει κόφτες?


Κανενας δεν εχει κοφτες...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ο μέσος χρήστης του ίντερνετ άντε το πολύ να καταναλώσει 100GB σε ένα μήνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.
Μακάρι να μπεί ένα τέτοιο όριο που μετά τα Χ GB (όπου Χ 3ψήφιο) να σου βάζουν κόφτη..΄

Θες παραπάνω? Να πληρώνεις όσο πληρώνουν 20 οικιακοί χρήστες μαζί.

PS: Αυτό που βλέπω "πληρώνω και θα κατεβάζω όσο γουστάρω" μπορεί να γίνει μ' αυτό που είπα ακριβώς παραπάνω.

----------


## tasos1917

Ψάξτο λίγο καλλίτερα

----------


## maik

> Ψάξτο λίγο καλλίτερα


Εσυ που το εχεις ψαξει πες μας.

----------


## tasos1917

Τι να πω εγώ?
Όταν  σημαντικός αριθμός ανθρώπων λένε ότι κατεβάζουν με 1.100 καρφωμένο ενώ έχουν συγχρονίσει όλοι περισσότερο  εγώ τι άλλο να πω?

----------


## SfH

> Τι να πω εγώ?
> Όταν  σημαντικός αριθμός ανθρώπων λένε ότι κατεβάζουν με 1.100 καρφωμένο ενώ έχουν συγχρονίσει όλοι περισσότερο  εγώ τι άλλο να πω?


Το ότι το bottleneck δεν είναι στη σύνδεση με το dslam δεν πάει να πει απαραίτητα ότι υπάρχει "κόφτης".

----------


## harris

> Τι να πω εγώ?
> Όταν  σημαντικός αριθμός ανθρώπων λένε ότι κατεβάζουν με 1.100 καρφωμένο ενώ έχουν συγχρονίσει όλοι περισσότερο  εγώ τι άλλο να πω?


Yπάρχουν δεκάδες λόγοι που δεν κατεβάζεις παραπάνω... το ότι υπάρχει κόφτης είναι ο τελευταίος (και ανύπαρκτος  :Razz:  )  :Wink:

----------


## tasos1917

three little birds.......

----------


## harris

> three little birds.......


Γοωτέβα φίλε  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Δηλαδή ένα πακέτο πχ 30GB τον μήνα, με μια τιμή πχ < 15 ευρω, και ένα άλλο πχ 200GB με 20-25 ευρώ, και ένα άλλο με 1TB με 30 ευρώ είναι το ίδιο; Τυχαία τα παραδείγματα... Εγώ που δεν κάνω καν 1GB τον μήνα, θα πάρω αυτό των 30GB τον μήνα. Αυτός που θέλει να κατεβάζει πολύ πράγμα, θα πάρει των 200GB ή του 1ΤΒ τον μήνα. Εαν πχ κάποιος στο πακέτο των 30GB το ξεπεράσει, η ταχύτητα πχ θα κοπεί στα 128Kbps....

----------


## anon

> Ο μέσος χρήστης του ίντερνετ άντε το πολύ να καταναλώσει 100GB σε ένα μήνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.



Κ'ανεις τεράστιο λάθος. Εαν ο μέσος χρήστης καταναλώνει 100GB τον μήνα, τότε ένας μεγάλος πάροχος για τους 150,000 συνδρομητές θα χρειαστεί 100 * 150,000 = 15,000,000 GB = 15,000 TB !!!!

Aυτοί οι πάροχοι (οι μεγάλοι λέμε), έχουν γραμμές 10Gbps, που σημαίνει ότι σε ένα μήνα κατεβάζει απο το διεθνές ιντερνετ 1*60*60*24*30 = 2500 ΤΒ.

Μμμμμμμ. Η γραμμή με το διεθνές ιντερνέτ μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πολύ 2500 ΤΒ ενώ σύμφωνα με την λογική σου οι χρήστες κατεβάζουν 15,000 ΤΒ δηλαδή 6 φορές περισσότερο. Κάποιοι μπορεί να πούν ότι όλη η κίνηση δεν είναι στο διεθνές και θα συμφωνήσω, ακόμη και η μισή ναταν πάλι δεν ταιριάζει. Χώρια που οι πάροχοι αυτοί δίνουν τμήμα του διεθνούς για μισθωμένες συνδέσεις, datacenters, διεθνή τηλεφωνία κλπ, και το ποσοστό αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, και δεν το λένε, γιατί δεν θα ακούγεται ωραία, εαν κατα μέσο όρο απο τα 10Gbps το 30-40 % πάει σε αυτα και το υπόλοιπο στις ADSL συνδέσεις. 


Ειναι πολύ εύκολο να πετάμε νούμερα και να βγάζουμε κορώνες, αλλά τα περισσότερα απο αυτά δεν στέκουν με πολύ απλή αριθμητική, όπως το έχω δείξει πολλάκις.

----------


## gogos888

> Ο μέσος χρήστης του ίντερνετ άντε το πολύ να καταναλώσει 100GB σε ένα μήνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.
> Μακάρι να μπεί ένα τέτοιο όριο που μετά τα Χ GB (όπου Χ 3ψήφιο) να σου βάζουν κόφτη..΄
> 
> Θες παραπάνω? Να πληρώνεις όσο πληρώνουν 20 οικιακοί χρήστες μαζί.
> 
> PS: Αυτό που βλέπω "πληρώνω και θα κατεβάζω όσο γουστάρω" μπορεί να γίνει μ' αυτό που είπα ακριβώς παραπάνω.


Και πολλά βάζεις  :Cool: 
Εγώ ζήτημα να κατεβάζω 500 μβ τον μήνα, χρησιμοποιώ το internet μόνο για online gaming (Guild Wars) που ζήτημα να κατεβάζει 10μβ σε 3 ώρες παιχνιδιού. Άντε λίγο τα e-mail, λίγο σερφάρισμα με όσο χρόνο περισσεύει (από το παιχνίδι χε χε). Downloads από p2p σπάνια έως καθόλου.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Κ'ανεις τεράστιο λάθος. Εαν ο μέσος χρήστης καταναλώνει 100GB τον μήνα, τότε ένας μεγάλος πάροχος για τους 150,000 συνδρομητές θα χρειαστεί 100 * 150,000 = 15,000,000 GB = 15,000 TB !!!!
> 
> Aυτοί οι πάροχοι (οι μεγάλοι λέμε), έχουν γραμμές 10Gbps, που σημαίνει ότι σε ένα μήνα κατεβάζει απο το διεθνές ιντερνετ 1*60*60*24*30 = 2500 ΤΒ.
> 
> Μμμμμμμ. Η γραμμή με το διεθνές ιντερνέτ μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πολύ 2500 ΤΒ ενώ σύμφωνα με την λογική σου οι χρήστες κατεβάζουν 15,000 ΤΒ δηλαδή 6 φορές περισσότερο. Κάποιοι μπορεί να πούν ότι όλη η κίνηση δεν είναι στο διεθνές και θα συμφωνήσω, ακόμη και η μισή ναταν πάλι δεν ταιριάζει. Χώρια που οι πάροχοι αυτοί δίνουν τμήμα του διεθνούς για μισθωμένες συνδέσεις, datacenters, διεθνή τηλεφωνία κλπ, και το ποσοστό αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, και δεν το λένε, γιατί δεν θα ακούγεται ωραία, εαν κατα μέσο όρο απο τα 10Gbps το 30-40 % πάει σε αυτα και το υπόλοιπο στις ADSL συνδέσεις. 
> 
> 
> Ειναι πολύ εύκολο να πετάμε νούμερα και να βγάζουμε κορώνες, αλλά τα περισσότερα απο αυτά δεν στέκουν με πολύ απλή αριθμητική, όπως το έχω δείξει πολλάκις.


@anon δεν το έβαλα κάτω να το υπολογίσω απλά είπα ένα κατα τη γνώμη μου ΜΑΧ νούμερο που κάποιος νορμάλ άνθρωπος θα χρειαστεί σε ένα μήνα μια φορά στη ζωή του που θέλησε να κατεβάσει 50 ταινίες τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## argosholos

Λοιπον για μια *μεριζομενη* συνδεση *εως* 3mb

2mb (μ.ο. συγχρονισμου και πολυ ειναι αλλα λεμε) * 86400'' * 30 ημερες / 40 cr - overhead (~5%) = 120 gb βαση συμβολαιου

Ετσι και το γυρισουν σε ογκοχρεωση τυπου 1 ε/gb η 15ε τα 30gb οπως λεει ο anon μονο οτε και teledome θα επιζησουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

(Απορία)

ΟΤΕ & Teledome? ΟΤΕ το καταλαβαίνω, teledome γιατί?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 21century

Κάτι τέτοιο σχετικά με την ογκοχρέωση δεν πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί ποτέ, εφόσον όλα προχωρήσουν κανονικά με τις υποδομές καιτα έργα, εξάλλου έχουμε και την επικείμενη εαρμογή του IPv6.

----------


## argosholos

> (Απορία)
> 
> ΟΤΕ & Teledome? ΟΤΕ το καταλαβαίνω, teledome γιατί?


Η teledome θα εφαρμοσει το προνομιακο μοντελο 1 ε/mb η 15ε τα 30mb  :Whistle:

----------


## Kokostas

*Ρε τι σκέφτονται μερικοί! Σφάξε με αγά μου να Αγιάσω! Είναι δυνατόν!*  :Crying:  Αντί να απαιτούν καλύτερη τεχνολογία απο το δίκτυο βάλτε περιορισμούς να φύγουν οι πολλοί να μείνουμε οι λίγοι, αυτοί που μπορούν να πληρώσουν. Οι άλλοι ας ακούν ραδιοφωνο μέσω διαδικτύου. Εμείς μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε και ογκοχρέωση και πρόστιμα ογκοχρέωσης και αυξήσεις και να κατεβάζουμε ότι μας γουστάρει. *Εγώ λέω να πάει η μηνιαία συνδρομή για το adsl στα 1000 ευρώ, τότε να δείτε καθαρά δίκτυα και ταχύτητες.* Γιατί πληρώνει ένας 24 kbs ταχύτητα; Μήπως να για να κατεβάζει απλές ιστοσελίδες ή μεγάλα αρχεία; τέτοιες ευκαιρίες για τα δίκτυα σερβιρισμένες στο πιάτο σιγά να μην τις αφήσουν να πάνε χαμένες. Καλλιεργούν την ιδέα και σε πρόσφορο έδαφος ηποίων οστράκων τις εφαρμόζουν.Αντι να επενδύσουν σε ταχύτερα κυκλώματα (π.χ. οπτικές ίνες) κερδίζουν με ξεπερασμένες τεχνολογίες. Αφού το ζητούμε και εμείς γιατί να μην μας κάνουν την χάρη. Το adsl κάθησε σε παλιά κυκλώματα και εδραιώθηκε. Γιατί μας δώσανε  adsl και δεν μας άφησαν στις κλήσεις διαδικτύου μέσω τηλεφώνου; Για εκσυγχρονισμό; Όχι. Απλά με το παλιό σύστημα έκανες μια σύνδεση και κανανε χρήση άλλοι δέκα τζάμπα. Τώρα ο χρήστης πληρώνει και 1 και 2 συνδέσεις. Δείτε την στατιστική τα κέρδη αυξήθηκαν. Αλόγιστη χρήση; ή φέσωμα λοιπόν; ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ. Μίλησα και αμαρτία ούκ έχω. *Adsl με οπτικές ίνες να βάλουν. Υπάρχει λύση.* :Clap:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ πάλι λέω να δώσουν μισθωμένες του 1Gbps στον καθένα μας με 10€ το μήνα.
Καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## Erwdios

> Εγώ πάλι λέω να δώσουν μισθωμένες του 1Gbps στον καθένα μας με 10€ το μήνα.
> Καλύτερη λύση.


Εγώ πάλι λέω να δώσουν Cable των 9 Mbps και να έχουμε 9 μεν αλλά σταθερά. Κι ας πληρώνουμε και 29,90 το μήνα, αντί για τα αμφίβολα 24.  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

> Εγώ πάλι λέω να δώσουν μισθωμένες του 1Gbps στον καθένα μας με 10€ το μήνα.
> Καλύτερη λύση.



Oh yeahhhhh..... Τώρα που θα περνάνε οπτικές απο την αποχέτευση, και φτιάξανε και οπτικές απο πλαστικό. Βέβαια για τα 10 ευρώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά σίγουρα είναι καλός στόχος. Θα μπορούμε να βλέπουμε σε Super High Definition καμμιά 50 κανάλια ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## CamClone

Την αρχη με τα live ..High definition internet streams απο αμερικη με 24 μβΠΣ  Ιντερνετ παντως την εκανα πρωτος ε?  ε?
   παμε για  5 τερρα σε λιγο .   ουτε ενα μηνα δεν εκλεισα ακομα με την αλτεκ, τωρα τελευταια φτιαχνει η ταχυτητα... 
  Με αγαπη   :Smile:   παρτε μια γευση απο την χρηση που κανω στην Κρητη. ( Ηρακλειο) ..και μετα λετε για τους 100 Gb χρηστες...
 :Worthy:

----------


## MNP-10

Να τα 100στησεις  :ROFL:  (τα TB).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Την αρχη με τα live ..High definition internet streams απο αμερικη με 24 μβΠΣ  Ιντερνετ παντως την εκανα πρωτος ε?  ε?
>    παμε για  5 τερρα σε λιγο .   ουτε ενα μηνα δεν εκλεισα ακομα με την αλτεκ, τωρα τελευταια φτιαχνει η ταχυτητα... 
>   Με αγαπη    παρτε μια γευση απο την χρηση που κανω στην Κρητη. ( Ηρακλειο) ..και μετα λετε για τους 100 Gb χρηστες...


Είσαι τραγικός  :ROFL:

----------


## garik199

Ρε παιδια αυτο το θεμα δεν το καταλαβα :Thinking:  με λιγα λογια προτινεις να μιν μπορουμαι να κατεβαζουμε οσο θελουμε/μας καπνιση/ετσι μας καβλοσε σημερα οποτε(<ολα τα προηγουμενα) ελεφθερα???? :Evil: 
τι λες ρε φιλε αν εσυ θελεις να πληρονεις 24αρα για να κανεις σερφινγκ και να κατεβασεις κανενα τριαλ προγραμα καλος αλλα εγω θα το πληρωνω (απο αυριο)και θα του αλλαζω τα φωτα 24/7 γιατι ετσι γουσταρο απλα !!!
αν ηθελα θα εμενα με την 512/128  :Thumb down:  και θα εβλεπα κανα βιντεο στο youtube ελεος δηλαδη! :Closed topic:  :Protest:  :Tease:  :Rant:  :Shoot:  :2Guns:  :Ork:  :Gun:  :Boxing:

----------


## hemlock

> Ρε παιδια αυτο το θεμα δεν το καταλαβα με λιγα λογια προτινεις να μιν μπορουμαι να κατεβαζουμε οσο θελουμε/μας καπνιση/ετσι μας καβλοσε σημερα οποτε(<ολα τα προηγουμενα) ελεφθερα????
> τι λες ρε φιλε αν εσυ θελεις να πληρονεις 24αρα για να κανεις σερφινγκ και να κατεβασεις κανενα τριαλ προγραμα καλος αλλα εγω θα το πληρωνω (απο αυριο)και θα του αλλαζω τα φωτα 24/7 γιατι ετσι γουσταρο απλα !!!
> αν ηθελα θα εμενα με την 512/128  και θα εβλεπα κανα βιντεο στο youtube ελεος δηλαδη!


Ενταξει τοτε ...Για να ΜΗΝ εχεις και ΕΣΥ προβλημα με τους αλλους, τους Light users, ειτε γκρινιας ,ειτε cap (που θα απαιτησει καποια στιγμη ο light user) να ζητησεις απο τον ISP σου να σε βαλει σε ξεχωριστο DSLAM Που θα ειστε μοναχοι σας οι μουραλοpcαδες... :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ενταξει τοτε ...Για να ΜΗΝ εχεις και ΕΣΥ προβλημα με τους αλλους, τους Light users, ειτε γκρινιας ,ειτε cap (που θα απαιτησει καποια στιγμη ο light user) να ζητησεις απο τον ISP σου να σε βαλει σε ξεχωριστο DSLAM Που θα ειστε μοναχοι σας οι μουραλοpcαδες...


+1000000000

----------


## anon

To πρόβλημα ξεκινά απο τους παρόχους. Εαν δίναν πχ 24mbps, με όριο τα 30GB, και τιμή 15ευρώ λέω τώρα, οι πιο πολλοί light users θα πήγεναν εκεί. Οχι αμέσως, αλλά απο στόμα σε στόμα θα μαθεύονταν ότι και κοστίζει λιγότερο απο ότι πληρώνουν ήδη, και με καλύτερες επιδόσεις απο ότι απολαμβάνουν τώρα, και ότι επαρκεί πλήρως το cap των 30GB. Και θα μέναν στο flat rate οι μουλαράδες. Και τότε να δείς γέλιο. Ομως κανείς πάροχος δεν θέλει να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί ουσιαστικά έτσι διώχνει τους βαριούς χρήστες, που κακά τα ψέμματα ειναι και οι κράχτες / διαφημιστές αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## hemlock

> Και τότε να δείς γέλιο. Ομως κανείς πάροχος δεν θέλει να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί ουσιαστικά έτσι διώχνει τους βαριούς χρήστες, που κακά τα ψέμματα ειναι και οι κράχτες / διαφημιστές αυτή την στιγμή.


Γελιο, επειδης θα "κοβοντουσαν" αναμεταξυ τους? :Thinking: 
Αυτο που βλεπω εγω απο τα νηματ ατων παροχων δεν ειναι το downloading αλλα οι υπηρεσιες τους οπως το cc etc...

----------


## anon

Γέλιο προφανώς αναφέρω γιατί πλέον οι heavy users θα έπερναν πλέον τίποτα. Τώρα καλύπτεται η χρήση τους απο αυτη των ελαφριών, οι ίδιοι μπορεί να γκρινιάζουν γιατί δεν πιάνουν τελική, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το ξεσκίζουν το δίκτυο σε batch unattended mode. Οσο για το cc είναι άλλο θέμα. Σίγουρα δεν θα είχαν προβλήματα απο αδαείς χρήστες, που απλά δεν τραβάει η γραμμή τους. Και τα tickets των βαριών χρηστών, ότι δεν τραβάει η γραμμή τους, θαταν άμεσα επιλύσημα! "Δεν τραβάει, γιατί προσπαθείτε τόσοι νοματαίοι να την ξεσκίσετε όλοι μαζί". Τελεία και παύλα. Με ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια.

----------


## 21century

Μάλλον φέτος μην εκπλαγείτε να δείτε ανακοινώσεις για τα τορεντ από τους ISP, όπως και να έχει το πράγμα μπορούν να διαπιστώσουν σε ποιούς κόμβους και ποιοί κατεβάζουν με τα 'μουλάρια τους'..

----------


## MrG

μμμμμ τι ειναι αυτα περι ογκοχρεωσεις......καπ....και τατι αυτα?????αντι οι παροχεις να πιεστουν να ζοριστουν να εχουν καλυτερη υποδομη.....πρεπει να ζορισουμε τον  καταναλωτη παλι??????? μηπως λεω μηπως χαζεψαμε????? και κατι ακομα.....ημουν εξωτερικο ...οχι σε καποια ιδιατερος αναπτυγμενη χωρα...σας πληροφορω οτι το δικτυο ηταν αρκετα ανωτερο απο το δικο μας...τουλαχιστον απο τους ιδιωτικους παροχεις...συν οτι οπου δεν υπηρχε υποδομη dsl υπηρχε wifi το οποιο μαλιστα συμπεριφεροταν καλυτερα απο dsl.Toτε εκει ειχα wifi στα 2048/2048 και ποτε μα ποτε δεν υπηρξε καποιο καπ...ογκοχρεωση η μπουκομα του δικτυου...μονο σε περιπτωσεις blackout ... και μιλαω για την γειτονικη Σερβια.Τωρα γιατι εμεις οι "αναπτυγμενοι" και οι "ευρω-πεοι" εχουμε τετοια χαλια......ντεν ξερουυυυυ ......σας χαιρετω!!!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ζορίσου εσύ λίγο να κλείσεις το μουλάρι καμμιά ώρα αρχικά.

----------


## MrG

> Ζορίσου εσύ λίγο να κλείσεις το μουλάρι καμμιά ώρα αρχικά.


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa το συμπερασμα για τον μουλο πως το εβγαλες???? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα......απο οσα ειπα αυτο καταλαβες....κριμα(κοιτα και λιγο περα απο την μυτη σου  :Razz: ).....και εντελη οσοι επαγγελματικα εξαρτωντε απο το νετ ας παρουν μια μισθωμενη γραμμη.Το λεω γιατι εγω στα εργαλεια της δουλειας μου πληρωνω αδρα....TΕΛΟΣ! :Razz:  ! και απο την αλλη  κατι ακουστικε καποτε οτι η ευρωπαικη ενωση επιδοτει καποια προγραμματα για αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες....και επειδη οι αρμοδιοι τα πακετα αυτα δεν τα βαζουν εκει που πρεπει αλλα σε καποιες τσεπες..την πληρωνουμε εμεις και ειμαστε τωρα εδω να ριχνουμε ευθυνες ο ενας στον αλλο...και  το μεγαλο ψαρι γελαει...
δεν ειναι ντροπη 2008 και να εχουμε χειροτερες υπηρεσιες απο αλλες χωρες που οικονομικα ειναι σε "δυσκολοτερη" κατασταση?

----------


## MNP-10

> δεν ειναι ντροπη 2008 και να εχουμε χειροτερες υπηρεσιες απο αλλες χωρες που οικονομικα ειναι σε "δυσκολοτερη" κατασταση?


Υπαρχει μια θεωρια σχετικα με το οτι ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που αξιζει.. αν τη δεχτουμε τοτε "...και πολλα παιρνουμε"...

----------


## ThanosD

> και απο την αλλη  κατι ακουστικε καποτε οτι η ευρωπαικη ενωση επιδοτει καποια προγραμματα για αναπτυξη στις τηλεπικοινωνιες


Η ΕΕ δεν νομίζω να σκέφτηκε ποτέ να επιδοτήσει τα 24ωρα κατεβάσματα clopyright υλικού...
Μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας με αυτά που διαβάζουμε!

----------


## MrG

καλε ρε ..αυτο ειπα???? οταν υπαρχει κολημα  ακομα και σε ενα απλο σερφαρισμα... ο παροχος ευθυνεται η οι χρηστες? εαν το συστημα ειναι για 1000 χρηστες γιατι βαζουν 1500...Και αγαπητοι συμπολιτες  μου δεν ειναι μονο το download ,το streaming? to live conference???ολα αυτα στο ελλαντα ειναι ....αστο.... μιλαν για double play και triple και του dupe τα ενιαμερα....ενω τα δικτυα δεν μπορουν να το σηκωσουν..και κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο...μη ξεχναμε οτι ολα περνανε απο το απαρχαιωμενο συστημα του ΟΤΕ. και μη τρελαινεστε .... ειπαμε υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που καταλαβαινουν οτι βλεπουν και αλλοι  που βλεπουν οτι καταλαβαινουν...και ΜΝP συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## ThanosD

> καλε ρε ..αυτο ειπα????


Ψυχραιμία!  :Evil: 





> οταν υπαρχει κολημα  ακομα και σε ενα απλο σερφαρισμα... ο παροχος ευθυνεται η οι χρηστες? εαν το συστημα ειναι για 1000 χρηστες γιατι βαζουν 1500


Οι χρήστες φταίνε.

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, δεν καταλαβαίνεις την έννοια και την αρχιτεκτονική του DSL.

----------


## MrG

> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, δεν καταλαβαίνεις την έννοια και την αρχιτεκτονική του DSL.


ΟΚ then.....i wont argue anymore...ειναι κατι σαν τα τροχαια....δεν φταιει ο δρομος αλλα ο οδηγος....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μα στα περισσότερα τροχαία ο οδηγός κάνει τη μ@λ@κία

----------


## MrG

ναι σωστα....  εαν ειναι κακης ποιοτητας η ασφαλτος , λαθος κλιση , και αλλες πολλες κακοτεχνιες πανε περιπατο... μη επαρκης συντηρηση του οδικου δικτυου η μαλλον ελληψει οδικου δικτυου

----------


## ThanosD

Off Topic



Μου άρεσε το παράδειγμά σου!




> ΟΚ then.....i wont argue anymore...ειναι κατι σαν τα τροχαια....δεν φταιει ο δρομος αλλα ο οδηγος....


Γιατί, ο δρόμος φταίει για τα τροχαία?
Ο δρόμος κρατάει το τιμόνι και το γκάζι? Ή μήπως ο δρόμος ξαφνικά καμπουριάζει και πετά τον άμοιρο τον οδηγό έξω... :ROFL:

----------


## MrG

Ή μήπως ο δρόμος ξαφνικά καμπουριάζε.............

μαλλον δεν εχεις το υπολοιπο οδικο δικτυο της ελλαδας.....



κριμα να το λες αυτο  ?δεν εισαι κανα πιτσιρικι?ειναι λιγο μεγαλη αυτη η κουβεντα και ειναι βεβαια οff....αλλα οπως ολες οι υπολοιπες δημοσιες υπηρεσιες ετσι και το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ πανε κατα....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Είναι τόσο μα τόσο απλό και τόσο δύσκολο να το καταλάβετε?

Η DSL ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ μισθωμένο κύκλωμα. Δε μπορεί να σου έχει εσένα σε κάθε DSLAM κι από 1gbps για να έχεις το utorrent ανοιχτό μέρα-νύχτα.

----------


## MrG

> Είναι τόσο μα τόσο απλό και τόσο δύσκολο να το καταλάβετε?
> 
> Η DSL ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ μισθωμένο κύκλωμα. Δε μπορεί να σου έχει εσένα σε κάθε DSLAM κι από 1gbps για να έχεις το utorrent ανοιχτό μέρα-νύχτα.



οκ αλλα πως το αDSL στο Kiel γερμανιας που ημουνα τα δυο τελευταια χρονια δεν παρουσιαζε τετοια προβληματα??? Η ακομα παλιοτερα στην σερβια ??? τι κανουν αυτοι Voodoo..??? εαν ναι ας γινει και εδω?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτό θα γίνει. VOODOO όπως το είπες ή καλύτερα CAPOODOO. 
Θέμα χρόνου είναι.

----------


## MrG

> Αυτό θα γίνει. VOODOO όπως το είπες ή καλύτερα CAPOODOO. 
> Θέμα χρόνου είναι.


αντε να το δουμε!!!! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## maik

Εχετε παει στην Σουαζιλανδη ή στην Μαδαγασκαρη;

Εκει να δειτε τι γινεται στο οδικο δικτυο. :Very angry:

----------


## MrG

> Εχετε παει στην Σουαζιλανδη ή στην Μαδαγασκαρη;
> 
> Εκει να δειτε τι γινεται στο οδικο δικτυο.


xaxaxa δηλαδη παλι καλα ειμαστε!!!παλι καλα που αναπνεουμε γιατι στην ζιμπαμπουε ψοφανε....τι λε ρε μεγαλε!

----------


## Zer0c00L

οταν μπουν αυτα τα περιβοητα ορια και πληρωνουμε ανα χρηση που κανουμε την οποια DSL εχουμε σε ποιοτητα και ποσοτητα τοτε θελω να σας δω τι θα λετε. (αλλα προσοχη οταν εφαρμοστει το μετρο που ζητατε πολλοι απο εδω μεσα θα γινει στα μετρα και σταθμα που το θελουν αυτοι οχι στα δικα σας και ειτε σας αρεσει ειτε οχι θα ειναι αργα τοτε.)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Βασικά... ΕΣΕΙΣ τι θα λέτε.. Εμάς δε θα μας χαλάσει καθόλου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Βασικά... ΕΣΕΙΣ τι θα λέτε.. Εμάς δε θα μας χαλάσει καθόλου.


ουτε εμενα φιλε μου χαλαει κανενα μετρο η περιορισμος γιατι εγω παντα θα ανηκω στο ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΡΙΟ με οτι σημαινει αυτο (βλεπεις ειμαι και κατοχος μισθωμενης γραμμης στην εργασια μου) αρα αν δεν ειναι λογικα τα ορια για μενα απλα δεν θα εχω DSL στο σπιτι.

αν διαβασεις προσεκτικα τι λεω θα καταλαβεις για ποιους λεω.

κοιταξτε πριν ειναι αργα...

----------


## miltosk

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


Τωρα φιλαρακι θες να τ' ακουσεις!!!   :Evil:   Ασε τους providers να ανησυχουνε για το δικτυο τους και τις υπηρεσιες που προσφερουν. Και αν διαβασεις στο foroum δεν ειναι η πλειοψηφια των χρηστων ικανοποιημενη απο τις προσφερομενες υπηρεσιες των παροχων.   :RTFM:   Και αυτο δεν οφειλεται στο P2P! Οι ευρυζωνικες συνδεσεις ειναι για να κατεβαζεις... Αν διαφωνεις, για ποιο λογο να μιλαμε για 24 Mbps ή FTTH? Τι να τα κανεις? Για σερφαρισμα στο WEB & email? Τοτε βαλε dialup!   :Very angry:   :Whip:   :Closed topic: 

........Auto merged post: miltosk added 10 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> Το παραπάνω δεν είναι λογικό γιατί εγω πχ μπορεί να κάνω φυσιολογική χρήση 29 μέρες του μήνα (surfing, mails κτλ) και την 30η να θέλω να κατεβάσω την DVD έκδοση του Ubuntu ας πούμε που είναι 4Gb, γιατί να χρεωθώ για τη μια μέρα που έκανα ένα μεγάλο download όταν τις υπόλοιπες 29 κάνω ελάχιστη χρήση ουσιαστικά και δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν;


Σωστο σε βρισκω φιλε μου αλλα που να το καταλαβουν?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω δεν το σχολιαζω αυτο φιλε μου ειπαμε τα παιδια εχουν δικιο θελουν τα ΕΩΣ 24 και τα μελλοντικα FTTH (οπτικες ινες) για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο ειναι δικαιωμα τους.

βεβαια δεν ειναι δικαιωμα τους βαση του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ να περιορισουν την δικη μου ελευθερια και δικαιωματα εκει ειναι που διαφωνω.

εγω παντως σε καθε μια περιπτωση στην ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ συνδεση DSL δεν θα εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΟΡΙΟ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ.

για τους υπολοιπους ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ αλλα ΜΗΝ ΦΩΝΑΞΕΙ κανεις αν δεν πανε τα πραγματα οπως θελετε κυριοι γιατι τοτε θα γελασει ο καθε πικραμενος μαζι σας.

δυστυχως αρχιζω να συμφωνω με καποιους οτι ΚΑΚΙΣΤΑ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΔΑ και μας εβαλαν στο λουκι με τις DSL επρεπε να ειμαστε ακομα στα PSTN/ISDN και να μην ειχαμε ΠΟΤΕ το DSL.

ΜΕΓΑΛΟ σφαλμα εκανε ο ΟΤΕ που μας εβαλε το γρηγορο ιντερνετ.

παντως γειτονες αν την επομενη φορα ξαναπαω στο DSLAM της περιοχης μου μπορω αν εφοσον το θελετε να σας βγαλω απο την μιζερια του γρηγορου ιντερνετ (ενα καλωδιο ειναι).

----------


## miltosk

> Σορρυ nanas αλλα εσυ εχεις προβλημα με τα 2mbit και δεν περνεις full ταχυτητα και θελεις να μπει cap δεν καταλαβα?


Ε, πες του τα ντε...

----------


## hemlock

> εγω δεν το σχολιαζω αυτο φιλε μου ειπαμε τα παιδια εχουν δικιο θελουν τα ΕΩΣ 24 και τα μελλοντικα FTTH (οπτικες ινες) για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο ειναι δικαιωμα τους.
> 
> βεβαια δεν ειναι δικαιωμα τους βαση του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ να περιορισουν την δικη μου ελευθερια και δικαιωματα εκει ειναι που διαφωνω.
> 
> εγω παντως σε καθε μια περιπτωση στην ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ συνδεση DSL δεν θα εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΟΡΙΟ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ.
> 
> για τους υπολοιπους ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ αλλα ΜΗΝ ΦΩΝΑΞΕΙ κανεις αν δεν πανε τα πραγματα οπως θελετε κυριοι γιατι τοτε θα γελασει ο καθε πικραμενος μαζι σας.


Δηλαδη τα "πραγματα" που θα πανε?
Θα μας τρελανεις ωρε zerocool.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ε, πες του τα ντε...


Γιατι και "full" να πάρει όταν ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ γ@μ@ν3 το DSLAM με τα μουλάρια τους τα ίδια σκατά θα κατεβάζει.

----------


## miltosk

> "Αλόγιστη χρήση ιντερνετ";;; Τί 'ν' αυτό ρε παιδιά; πλάκα κάνετε; 
> (Αυτο θα πει να στραμπουλαμε τη γλωσσα για να την κανουμε οπως μας βολεύει)
> 
> Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι νερό να εχει πεσει λειψυδρία, δεν ειναι πεπερασμενη μορφή ενεργειας σαν το πετρελαιο . 
> 
> Σε λιγο θα μας πειτε να βαλουμε DRM και στα MP3 γιατι οι χρηστες κανουν *"αλογιστη χρηση μουσικής" !!!!!* 
> 
>  Μου φαινεται αδιανοτητο καποιοι να υποστηρίζουν το καπ απο τον ΟΤΕ, σχεδον να το απαιτουν κιολας...(Εκτος κι αν ειναι βαλτοί) Ας αναζητήσουμε ευθύνες εκεί που υπάρχουν, όχι στους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν. Αλλωστε γι αυτό πληρωσαν. Και στο κατω κατω εσυ που δεν κατεβάζεις και εισαι κουλ, γιατι παραπονιεσαι, κολλας στο σερφάρισμα;


Οπως βλεπετε κυριοι δεν ξερετε τι σας φταιει με τις υπηρεσιες που απολαμβανετε!! Φιλε μου σωστα μιλησες.   :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδη τα "πραγματα" που θα πανε?
> Θα μας τρελανεις ωρε zerocool.


εγω δεν προσπαθω να τρελλανω κανεναν αυτο μονοι σας θα το παθετε χωρις την δικη μου βοηθεια.

ο καιρος θα δειξει ποιος απο τις "δυο πλευρες" εχει δικιο.

----------


## hemlock

> εγω δεν προσπαθω να τρελλανω κανεναν αυτο μονοι σας θα το παθετε χωρις την δικη μου βοηθεια.
> 
> ο καιρος θα δειξει ποιος απο τις "δυο πλευρες" εχει δικιο.


Το τι γινεται στο εξωτερικο με παροχους που δηλωνουν cap το εχεις κοιταξει? :Wink: 
Που κολας σε τετοιες τακτικες?
 Μηπως (μηπως) στο οτι σου περιοριζουν το δικαιωμα σου να κατεβαζεις πειρατικο υλικο (αν θες και το αλλο, εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω χρηστες που ψαχνουν να κατεβασουν ολο το ιντερνετ) ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπως βλεπετε κυριοι δεν ξερετε τι σας φταιει με τις υπηρεσιες που απολαμβανετε!! Φιλε μου σωστα μιλησες.


φιλε μου αν ηξεραν τι τους φταιει πραγματικα θα κυνηγουσαν και τους σωστους ανθρωπους αλλα δυστυχως κυνηγουν τους λαθος ανθρωπους γιατι οι σωστοι τους εχουν γραμμενους στα "παλια τους υποδηματα" με οτι σημαινει το παραπανω.

αντι κυριοι να ζητατε ορια θα ελεγα με την δυναμη που εχουν καποιοι εδω να ζητουσατε καλυτερη υποδομη και τεχνολογια που ακομα και οι διπλανες χωρες απο μας εχουν ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

για σκεφτητε λιγο και αλλαξτε τις προτεραιοτητες στο μυαλο σας γιατι μου φαινεται οτι μια ζωη θα φωναζετε και θα πληρωνεται τους διαφορους για τις ελλιπεις υπηρεσιες τους.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εμείς μάθαμε τι σημαίνει ADSL, τι σημαίνει connection ratio και τι σημαίνει fair use.

Για googlare τα μια στιγμή εκτός κι αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει μιας κι έσυ έχεις μισθωμένη

----------


## hemlock

> αντι κυριοι να ζητατε ορια θα ελεγα με την δυναμη που εχουν καποιοι εδω να ζητουσατε καλυτερη υποδομη και τεχνολογια που ακομα και οι διπλανες χωρες απο μας εχουν ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.


1.Τι ειναι καλυτερη υποδομη (ποσο θα μας την χρεωναν)?
2.Τι ειναι καλυτερη τεχνολογια (ποσο θα μας την χρεωναν)?
Μη τρελαθουμε...Εχεις την απαιτηση να κανουν ταρζανιες οι ISP και να βαζουν το χερι βαθεια στις τσεπες τους χωρις να εχουν αντιτιμο σε χρηστες?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το τι γινεται στο εξωτερικο με παροχους που δηλωνουν cap το εχεις κοιταξει?
> Που κολας σε τετοιες τακτικες?
> Μηπως (μηπως) στο οτι σου περιοριζουν το δικαιωμα σου να κατεβαζεις πειρατικο υλικο?


εγω πρωτα απο ολα φιλε μου δεν εχω "πειρατικο υλικο" τα εχω ολα νομιμα , αυθεντικα και αγορασμενα ειτε απο μενα ειτε απο την εργασια μου (δηλωμενα στο ονομα μου)

αλλα και στην περιπτωση του πειρατικου (κανεις δεν μπορει να μου κανει τιποτα αν δεν βρει αποδειξεις που για αυτο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα βρει) θα σου ελεγα να διαβαζεις λιγο τα νεα και να ενημερωθεις.

εγω την συνδεση μου την χρησιμοποιω για κατεβασμα νομιμου υλικου (για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους) για παιχνιδια και για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο οπως πολλοι αλλωστε για αυτο το λογο σε παρακαλω να μιλας πιο ομορφα οταν απευθυνεσαι σε μενα και χωρις σχολια με υπονουμενα προς το ατομο μου διοτι δεν με ξερεις προσωπικα για να εχεις λογο να με κρινεις.

ακομα και να κατεβαζα πειρατικο υλικο δεν θα με κρινεις εσυ.

φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση

κατανοητο αν οχι προβλημα σου.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 1 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Εμείς μάθαμε τι σημαίνει ADSL, τι σημαίνει connection ratio και τι σημαίνει fair use.
> 
> Για googlare τα μια στιγμή εκτός κι αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει μιας κι έσυ έχεις μισθωμένη


και εγω τα ξερω αυτα με εμαθε αυτη η αγαπητη σελιδα οπως και πολλα αλλα ξερω που καποιοι δεν τα γνωριζετε για αυτο λεω ρωτηστε να τα μαθετε.

----------


## hemlock

> εγω πρωτα απο ολα φιλε μου δεν εχω "πειρατικο υλικο" τα εχω ολα νομιμα , αυθεντικα και αγορασμενα ειτε απο μενα ειτε απο την εργασια μου (δηλωμενα στο ονομα μου)
> 
> αλλα και στην περιπτωση του πειρατικου (κανεις δεν μπορει να μου κανει τιποτα αν δεν βρει αποδειξεις που για αυτο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα βρει) θα σου ελεγα να διαβαζεις λιγο τα νεα και να ενημερωθεις.
> 
> εγω την συνδεση μου την χρησιμοποιω για κατεβασμα νομιμου υλικου (για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους) για παιχνιδια και για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο οπως πολλοι αλλωστε για αυτο το λογο σε παρακαλω να μιλας πιο ομορφα οταν απευθυνεσαι σε μενα και χωρις σχολια με υπονουμενα προς το ατομο μου διοτι δεν με ξερεις προσωπικα για να εχεις λογο να με κρινεις.
> 
> ακομα και να κατεβαζα πειρατικο υλικο δεν θα με κρινεις εσυ.
> 
> φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση
> ...


Δεν το καταλαβα το σχολιο σου...Χρηστες που παινευονται για τα ΤΒ που εχουν ανεβοκατεβασει τι ειναι? Πως θα τους χαρκτηριζες?
Επειδη δεν τρωω κουτοχορτο σε ρωταω και επειδη βλεπω οτι αυτο ειναι τελικα που δεν δεχεσαι... :Wink: 
Επισης, εχω εντοπισει και αλλα δυο στοιχεια στα γραφομενα σου που μου δινουν την παραπανω εντυπωση...
Γιατι μας γραφεις για νεες τεχνολογιες κλπ ουτοπικα, οταν το συνολο των χρηστων δεν ξεπερναει τα 2 εκκατομυρια?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1.Τι ειναι καλυτερη υποδομη (ποσο θα μας την χρεωναν)?
> 2.Τι ειναι καλυτερη τεχνολογια (ποσο θα μας την χρεωναν)?
> Μη τρελαθουμε...Εχεις την απαιτηση να κανουν ταρζανιες οι ISP και να βαζουν το χερι βαθεια στις τσεπες τους χωρις να εχουν αντιτιμο σε χρηστες?


για δες τις αλλες χωρες τι εχουν και τι πληρωνουν οι τελικοι χρηστες.

εκτος αν θες γρηγορο ιντερνετ χωρις χρεωση αυτο φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το δεις.

αν θελουν να εχουν πελατες και ζωη ως εταιρειες ναι θα πρεπει να βαλουν το χερι στην τσεπη αλλιως θα γινουν σαν αυτους που κραζετε καθε μερα σε αυτη την σελιδα και πληρωνετε τους λογαριασμους σας στις εταιρειες και αυτες σας δουλευουν κανονικα και με τον νομο.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 5 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> Δεν το καταλαβα το σχολιο σου...Χρηστες που παινευονται για τα ΤΒ που εχουν ανεβοκατεβασει τι ειναι? Πως θα τους χαρκτηριζες?
> Επειδη δεν τρωω κουτοχορτο σε ρωταω και επειδη βλεπω οτι αυτο ειναι τελικα που δεν δεχεσαι...
> Επισης, εχω εντοπισει και αλλα δυο στοιχεια στα γραφομενα σου που μου δινουν την παραπανω εντυπωση...
> Γιατι μας γραφεις για νεες τεχνολογιες κλπ ουτοπικα, οταν το συνολο των χρηστων δεν ξεπερναει τα 2 εκκατομυρια?


αν δεν το καταλαβες δεν πειραζει.

δεν θα τους χαρακτηριζα γιατι δεν ειμαι ο κριτης εγω αλλα ουτε και με επηρεαζει τι κανει ο καθενας στην ιδιωτικη ζωη ειτε κατεβαζει νομιμα ειτε παρανομα.

ουτε εγω τρωω κουτοχορτο αν νομιζουν καποιοι εδω μεσα τετοιο πραγμα ειναι γελασμενοι (προσωπικα γνωριζω τι κανει ο καθενας απο μας πραγματικα την γρηγορη συνδεση του.

για αυτο το λογο αγαπητε μου υπαρχει το connection ratio και καποια αλλα πραγματα στους ιδιωτες και δημοσιους και δεν δινουν λεφτα αλλα τηρουν με τις υπαρχουσες υποδομες το "μικρο κοστος παραγωγης -> μεγαλο κερδος" με οτι σημαινει αυτο (π.χ 500 χρηστες σε ενα κεντρο των 50)

και κατσε να δουλευεις μετα με 20Kb/s γιατι το κεντρο ειναι γεματο φουλ.

----------


## anon

Eγώ θα το ξαναπώ, γιατί φαίνεται πολλοί δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.... Λοιπόν φιλαράκια, εσείς που νομίζετε ότι με 40 ευρώ πρέπει η γραμμή να δουλεύει 24/7/365 φούλ speed, και το θεωρείτε λογικό, σας κάνω μια πρόταση. Σας δίνω 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα, για να μου δώσετε μια γραμμή 10Gbps ιντερνετ. Κανονικά με 40 ευρώ το μήνα για τα 24Mbps, τα 10Gbps πάνε 17,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Αρα σας δίνω και 3 χιλιάρικα παραπάνω! Αντε ντε, τι κάθεστε; Δεν θέλετε να βγάζετε το λιγότερο 3 χιλιάρικα χωρίς να κουνάτε το δαχτυλάκι σας; Ούτως ή άλλως και ο πάροχος πρέπει να δίνει αυτή την ταχύτητα με μόνο 40 ευρώ απο τον καθένα και να πληρώνει και υποδομές και ενα σωρό. Εαν λοιπόν νομίζετε ότι μπορείτε να αξιώνετε 24mbps με 40 ευρώ το μήνα, με την προσφορά μου θα έχετε ένα καλό εισόδημα. Εαν καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, τότε σταματήστε τις τζάμπα μαγκιές.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eγώ θα το ξαναπώ, γιατί φαίνεται πολλοί δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.... Λοιπόν φιλαράκια, εσείς που νομίζετε ότι με 40 ευρώ πρέπει η γραμμή να δουλεύει 24/7/365 φούλ speed, και το θεωρείτε λογικό, σας κάνω μια πρόταση. Σας δίνω 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα, για να μου δώσετε μια γραμμή 10Gbps ιντερνετ. Κανονικά με 40 ευρώ το μήνα για τα 24Mbps, τα 10Gbps πάνε 17,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Αρα σας δίνω και 3 χιλιάρικα παραπάνω! Αντε ντε, τι κάθεστε; Δεν θέλετε να βγάζετε το λιγότερο 3 χιλιάρικα χωρίς να κουνάτε το δαχτυλάκι σας; Ούτως ή άλλως και ο πάροχος πρέπει να δίνει αυτή την ταχύτητα με μόνο 40 ευρώ απο τον καθένα και να πληρώνει και υποδομές και ενα σωρό. Εαν λοιπόν νομίζετε ότι μπορείτε να αξιώνετε 24mbps με 40 ευρώ το μήνα, με την προσφορά μου θα έχετε ένα καλό εισόδημα. Εαν καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, τότε σταματήστε τις τζάμπα μαγκιές.


εγω θα σου απαντησω με ερωτηση στην προταση σου.

ποιος σε εχει ορισει κριτη σε οτι εχει να κανει με την δικη μου συνδεση και την χρηση εγω κρινω πως διαχειριζεσε την δικη σου συνδεση οχι φυσικα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει αρα γιατι ενδιαφερει εσενα τι κανω με την δικη μου.

ειτε ειμαι νομιμος χρηστης ειτε παρανομος εσενα φιλε μου δεν σε ενδιαφερει υπαρχουν οι αρχες , υπαρχουν οι παροχοι , υπαρχουν οι εταιρειες ας εφαρμοσουν τους νομους.

εγω εχω οσα Χbps γουσταρω δεν εχω προβλημα τετοιο ας ειναι καλα η εργασια μου.

φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση (δεν τα λεω προσωπικα για σενα απλα ως παραδειγμα τα αναφερω)

----------


## hemlock

> εγω θα σου απαντησω με ερωτηση στην προταση σου.
> 
> ποιος σε εχει ορισει κριτη σε οτι εχει να κανει με την δικη μου συνδεση και την χρηση εγω κρινω πως διαχειριζεσε την δικη σου συνδεση οχι φυσικα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει αρα γιατι ενδιαφερει εσενα τι κανω με την δικη μου.
> 
> ειτε ειμαι νομιμος χρηστης ειτε παρανομος εσενα φιλε μου δεν σε ενδιαφερει υπαρχουν οι αρχες , υπαρχουν οι παροχοι , υπαρχουν οι εταιρειες ας εφαρμοσουν τους νομους.
> 
> εγω εχω οσα Χbps γουσταρω δεν εχω προβλημα τετοιο ας ειναι καλα η εργασια μου.
> 
> φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση (δεν τα λεω προσωπικα για σενα απλα ως παραδειγμα τα αναφερω)


Εσενα ,αντιστοιχα, σε εχει βαλει κανενας και μιλας ετσι "αερατα" για οπτικες ινες στο σπιτι?
Ξερεις τα οικονομικα του καθε ISP και απαιτεις τετοια πραματα?Γιατι να εχεις τετοιες απαιτησεις απο αυτους οταν ξερεις οτι ουδεποτε ,στον αιωνα τον απαντα, παραπανω απο 1000000 χρηστες δεν προκυτε να βρουν (οι ενναλακτικοι τουλαχιστον) για να προχωρησουν αμεσα σε τετοιες κινησεις?
Αντιθετα ονειρευεσαι οπτικες ινες (αν θες, να σου αγορασω ενα μετρο πλαστικη να εχεις να παιζεις) :Razz:

----------


## anon

Oπως σας πειράζει η μαγκιά προς τα εσάς, έτσι ενοχλεί και η τσάμπα μαγκιά... Το ότι δεν είναι άγγελοι οι πάροχοι, το ξέρουμε. Αλλά να ξέρουμε τι μπορούμε να ζητάμε, και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Διαφορετικά γεμίζουμε μυνήματα τα φόρουμε με μαγκιές και τσαμπουκάδες. Νισάφι πιά. Και μάλιστα η πλειονότητα αυτών είναι αυτοί που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα, και ας μην κρυβόμαστε απο πίσω απο το δαχτυλάκι μας, όποιος χρειάζεται σήμερα πάνω απο 40-50GB το μήνα, δεν κατεβάζει νόμιμο υλικό.... Αυτό το μήνα κατεβασα όλες τις εκδόσεις Oracle (γιατί έχω νόμιμο δικαίωμα να το κάνω) 10G, μαζί με όλα τα patches, για WIndows, Linux i386, Linux x86_64, Linux on Power και fedora8 (i386/x86_64) + all patches και δεν ξεπέρασα τα 12GB όλα αυτά μαζί....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εσενα ,αντιστοιχα, σε εχει βαλει κανενας και μιλας ετσι "αερατα" για οπτικες ινες στο σπιτι?
> Ξερεις τα οικονομικα του καθε ISP και απαιτεις τετοια πραματα?Γιατι να εχεις τετοιες απαιτησεις απο αυτους οταν ξερεις οτι ουδεποτε ,στον αιωνα τον απαντα, παραπανω απο 1000000 χρηστες δεν προκυτε να βρουν (οι ενναλακτικοι τουλαχιστον) για να προχωρησουν αμεσα σε τετοιες κινησεις?
> Αντιθετα ονειρευεσαι οπτικες ινες (αν θες, να σου αγορασω ενα μετρο πλαστικη να εχεις να παιζεις)


φιλε μου εγω δεν λεω λογια του αερα απλα λεω την σκληρη αληθεια ειτε αρεσει ειτε οχι.

αντι να φωναζετε για ορια και περιορισμους που κατα την γνωμη δεν θα καλυτερευσουν τα πραγματα αλλα ισως και να τα χειροτερευσουν θα ελεγα διοτι αν βγει κατι τετοιο που ζητατε εχετε σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο ο αλλος να πληρωσει οσα του ζηταει ο παροχος αλλα να την σκισει την γραμμη του στο κατεβασμα και στο παιχνιδι και μετα εσεις να σερνεστε?

για αυτο λεω καλυτερη υποδομη και ας μην εχουμε ορια.

και παραδειγμα φερνω γειτονικες μας χωρες η οποιες στο γρηγορο ιντερνετ μας ριχνουν στα αυτια.

οσο για την οπτικη ινα που λες φιλε μου (εχω λογω μισθωμενης γραμμης στην εργασια μου)

φυσικα οι εταιρειες δεν προκυτε ποτε στην ελλαδα να αναβαθμισουν τις υποδομες τους και το γιατι το ξερετε ολοι σας.

"ΧΧΧ" χρηστες σε ενα κεντρο των "ΧΧ" αν σας αρεσει αν οχι πατε αλλου και ισως ειστε και χειροτερα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 5 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> Oπως σας πειράζει η μαγκιά προς τα εσάς, έτσι ενοχλεί και η τσάμπα μαγκιά... Το ότι δεν είναι άγγελοι οι πάροχοι, το ξέρουμε. Αλλά να ξέρουμε τι μπορούμε να ζητάμε, και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Διαφορετικά γεμίζουμε μυνήματα τα φόρουμε με μαγκιές και τσαμπουκάδες. Νισάφι πιά. Και μάλιστα η πλειονότητα αυτών είναι αυτοί που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα, και ας μην κρυβόμαστε απο πίσω απο το δαχτυλάκι μας, όποιος χρειάζεται σήμερα πάνω απο 40-50GB το μήνα, δεν κατεβάζει νόμιμο υλικό.... Αυτό το μήνα κατεβασα όλες τις εκδόσεις Oracle (γιατί έχω νόμιμο δικαίωμα να το κάνω) 10G, μαζί με όλα τα patches, για WIndows, Linux i386, Linux x86_64, Linux on Power και fedora8 (i386/x86_64) + all patches και δεν ξεπέρασα τα 12GB όλα αυτά μαζί....


μαγκια σου για τι χρησιμοποιεις την συνδεση σου εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει (και εγω μπορω να πω χιλιαδες νομιμες χρησεις της) δεν μου λεει κατι.

αυτο που θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πραγματικα και να μου απαντησεις εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν τα "ΧΧ" TB/GB η αυτοι που παιζουν φταινε για τα χαλια της γραμμης σου η των γραμμων μας και το λεω αυτο γιατι στις συνεντευξεις που πηρατε απο τους παροχους θυμασαι τι απαντησαν πιστευω.

περιμενω την απαντηση σου.

----------


## miltosk

> Άλλα ντάλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα... Ας πούμε την αλήθεια: Ο Έλληνας ο βρωμιάρης είναι πειρατής του κερατά, απλά επειδή δεν την κατάλληλη μόρφωση. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η πειρατεία χτυπάει τον ίδιο. Έτσι όλοι πάνε στα torrents και κατεβάζουν, χωρίς να σκέφτονται τους άλλους. Και άν μιλάς, σου την λένε κιόλας..... Τι να πει κανείς.... 100ΤΒits bandwidth να είχαν οι ISPs, θα τον μπουκώναμε με το μtorrent.... Οπότε μην ακούω βλακείες ότι τάχα μου φταίνε οι ISPs. Δλδ οι βαριοί χρήστες δεν φταίνε?


Ο Ελληνας, ο βρωμιαρης, πειρατης του κερατα, δεν εχει την καταλληλη μορφωση....
Φανταζομαι μιλας για τον εαυτο σου! Γιατι αν αναφερεσαι σε κανεναν αλλο ο χαρακτηρισμος επιστρεφεται στο ακεραιο. Και αν εμεις με τα κατεβαστηρια μας σας τρωμε το φασμα που λετε οτι δικαιουστε (γιατι δεν ειναι πουθενα γραμμενο οτι καθε χρηστης δικαιουται μεχρι τοσο να κατεβαζει, αυθαιρετο συμπερασμα) και κατεβαζετε εσεις με πολυ λιγοτερο (διαβασα οτι απο τα 300 kb/s πεφτει αρκετα χαμηλοτερα πχ 40 kb/s, εφοσον αναρωτιεστε εμεις τι κατεβαζουμε στο P2P την ιδια απορια εχουμε και εμεις με τη σειρα μας (διοτι για να θελετε το φασμα που σας κλεβουμε εμεις οι "πειρατες" κατι κατεβαζετε και εσεις που ειναι φασματοβορο... Να κανω εικασιες?  Live βιντεο, IPTV, Videochat? Αν θες να μαθεις πολυξερε και μορφωμενε φιλε αυτα τα προγραμματακια τρωνε περισσοτερο φασμα. Και πως το ξερω? Απλα το ADSL2+, το VDSL και το FTTH αναπτυχθηκαν για να προσφερουν τις υπηρεσιες που προανεφερα, οχι για το P2P!

----------


## maik

> xaxaxa δηλαδη παλι καλα ειμαστε!!!παλι καλα που αναπνεουμε γιατι στην ζιμπαμπουε ψοφανε....τι λε ρε μεγαλε!


Πηγαμε σε δυο χωρες εξω απο την Ελλαδα και ειδαμε ολο το κοσμο. Επισης αποκτησαμε και λογο επι παντως του επιστητου. Κλασικη Ελληνικη ...............

----------


## anon

Γιατί να μπώ εγώ που δεν ξεσκίζω την γραμμή στο ίδιο λούκι με αυτούς που δεν κάνουν άλλουλειά απο το να τα κατεβάζουν συνέχεια; Το θεωρείς δίκαιο, να πληρώνω τα ίδια με αυτούς που κατεβάζουν συνέχεια; θα μου πείς, κατέβαζε και σύ! Οχι, εγώ προτείνω διαφορετικο πακέτο, για αυτούς που δεν ξεσκίζουν την γραμμή, απο τους μουλαράδες. Αυτό πρότεινα. Δώστε 24Mbps με cap, και καλή προτεραιότητα, και φυσικά καλύτερη τιμή, μιας και έχει cap. Εγώ θα το προτιμήσω. Δώστε και flat rate για τους μουλαράδες κλπ. Μόνο που είναι βέβαιο ότι εαν μείνουν μόνο μουλαράδες στις γραμμές, αυτές θα πηγαίνουν με το 1/100 απο το μέγιστο θεωρητικό, αυτό που "κλέβουν" απο τους ελαφρούς χρήστες σήμερα.

----------


## nontasg

Παιδιά και λίγο μέτρο δε βλάπτει έλεος...Ας τα δούμε με απλά μαθηματικά...Άμα είχα γραμμή 24Mbps=3MB/sec max speed και έστω ότι "έπιανα" σταθερά ταχύτητα 2MB/sec και "κατέβαζα" 24/7 για ένα μήνα,τότε θα είχα κατεβάσει σε ένα μήνα κάπου στα 5TB=5000GB.......Τώρα το αν σε αυτά περιέχονταν και παράνομα downloads μην το σχολιάσουμε καλύτερα.....Και το αν "γονάτιζα" το bandwidth του DSLAM μου με αυτή μου τη συμπεριφορά και αν είναι σωστό επειδή πληρώνω ούτε αυτό να το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα...
Η νοοτροπία "πληρώνω και κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω" είναι πολύ σχετική...Να πω μερικά ακραία παραδείγματα: αν εγώ ανοίξω όλα τα φώτα του σπιτιού μου και μαζί κουζίνα,θερμοσίφωνα,πλυντήριο κλπ και "ψηθεί" ο ηλεκτρικός πίνακας η ΔΕΗ θα μου φταίει;;Θα τους πω μετά πληρώνω άρα κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω;Λέμε τώρα...Ή αν όλοι σε μια περιοχή ανοίγουν το καλοκαίρι τα κλιματιστικά στο φουλ για πολλές μέρες μέχρι όλη τη μέρα έστω και αν δεν κάνει τρελή ζέστη και κόβεται το ρεύμα σε ολόκληρο το τετράγωνο για 5 ώρες πάλι η ΔΕΗ μας φταίει;;
Και λίγος σεβασμός προς τους άλλους δε βλάπτει...Μην είμαστε τόσο ατομιστές...

ΥΣ:όσα είπα χωρίς παρεξήγηση προς τους έχοντες αντίθετη άποψη.Γενικά δε μου αρέσει να συμμετέχω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις με αψιμαχίες αλλά τώρα δεν άντεξα...Καλό σας βράδυ.

----------


## anon

H διαφορά ειναι οτι στην ΔΕΗ πληρώνεις με την κιλοβατώρα. Φαντάζεσαι ναταν όπως είναι τώρα το Ιντερνετ. Τι γραμμή έχεις; Ισχύος 3KW. Που σημαίνει τραβάς 3KW όσο θέλεις με συγκεκριμένο σταθερό πάγιο το μήνα. Δεν θαφτανε ούτε δεκαπλάσια παραγωγή. Μερικοί θα πούν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά είναι ακριβως το ίδιο. Και το Ιντερνετ (στους παρόχους) κοστίζει με το GB.

----------


## sdikr

> μμμμμ τι ειναι αυτα περι ογκοχρεωσεις......καπ....και τατι αυτα?????αντι οι παροχεις να πιεστουν να ζοριστουν να εχουν καλυτερη υποδομη.....πρεπει να ζορισουμε τον  καταναλωτη παλι??????? μηπως λεω μηπως χαζεψαμε????? και κατι ακομα.....ημουν εξωτερικο ...οχι σε καποια ιδιατερος αναπτυγμενη χωρα...σας πληροφορω οτι το δικτυο ηταν αρκετα ανωτερο απο το δικο μας...τουλαχιστον απο τους ιδιωτικους παροχεις...συν οτι οπου δεν υπηρχε υποδομη dsl υπηρχε wifi το οποιο μαλιστα συμπεριφεροταν καλυτερα απο dsl.Toτε εκει ειχα wifi στα 2048/2048 και ποτε μα ποτε δεν υπηρξε καποιο καπ...ογκοχρεωση η μπουκομα του δικτυου...μονο σε περιπτωσεις blackout ... και μιλαω για την γειτονικη Σερβια.Τωρα γιατι εμεις οι "αναπτυγμενοι" και οι "ευρω-πεοι" εχουμε τετοια χαλια......ντεν ξερουυυυυ ......σας χαιρετω!!!


Δωσέ ενα λίνκ έτσι για να έχουμε,  και δώστε και ενα για την γερμανία,  
Αλήθεια είσαι σίγουρος ότι είχες 2048  με το εξωτερικό;

----------


## miltosk

> H διαφορά ειναι οτι στην ΔΕΗ πληρώνεις με την κιλοβατώρα. Φαντάζεσαι ναταν όπως είναι τώρα το Ιντερνετ. Τι γραμμή έχεις; Ισχύος 3KW. Που σημαίνει τραβάς 3KW όσο θέλεις με συγκεκριμένο σταθερό πάγιο το μήνα. Δεν θαφτανε ούτε δεκαπλάσια παραγωγή. Μερικοί θα πούν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά είναι ακριβως το ίδιο. Και το Ιντερνετ (στους παρόχους) κοστίζει με το GB.


Αλλα δεν καιει λιγνιτη.   :ROFL:   Ειναι οικολογικο και το κυριοτερο ακομα δεν εχεις δει τιποτα σε χωρητικοτητες. Ακομα δεν ξερουμε τη μεγιστη χωρητικοτητα του απλου χαλκινου καλωδιου καθως τα πρωτοκολλα διαρκως εξελισσονται! Στο μελλον με την υπαρχουσα καλωδιακη υποδομη η χωρητικοτητα θα αυξηθει δραματικα. Και αν δεν το πιστευεις απλα ανατρεξε σε παλιες μελετες που μιλουσαν για τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα του dsl. Αισιως φτασαμε τα 100 Mbps και συνεχιζουμε για τα 122 Mbps. Και ολα αυτα απο το απλο χαλκινο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο!!!!!
Οποτε ελλειψεις σε χωρητικοτητες, υψηλο κοστος κτλ μου ακουγονται....  :Whistle:   Αλιμονο αν οι περιορισμενοι ευρυζωνικοι χρηστες  στην Ελλαδα (σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες) ειναι ικανοι να κανουν crash στο φασμα. Και 10 εκατ. να ηταν οι βαριοι χρηστες του Ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα θα ηταν φυσικως αδυνατο να πιταρουν τα δικτυα (με την προυποθεση οτι οι παροχοι ακολουθουσαν τις τεχνολογικες εξελιξεις)!

----------


## anon

Το χάλκινο καλώδιο ίσως θα μπορούσε να φτάσει και τα 10Gbps. Αυτό ειναι μια θεωρητική ιστορία. Στην πράξη για να παίζει δεν πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώσει εξοπλισμό; Απλά του λές, φιλαράκι τώρα βρήκαμε το θεωρητικό μοντέλο και πρέπει να παίζεις στα Χ 5 bw απο οτι πριν; Εδώ ADSL αλλάζεις και για να πάς ADSL2+ πρέπει να πάρεις καινούργιο ρούτερ. Το ίδιο και ο πάροχος ή ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να αλλάξει εξοπλισμό. Και στα διεθνή κυκλώματα, ναι μεν μπορεί να πέφτει το κόστος όσο εξελίσεται η τεχνολογία, αλλά κοστίζουν. Δεν είναι τσάμπα, παρα μόνο στην φαντασία ορισμένων. Μόνο το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑΙΙ 1Gbps είναι 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Ειναι αυτό που συνδέει τις ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ με τους παρόχους (όταν δεν είσαι σε ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο). Που είναι εντός ελλάδας. Σκέψου πόσο πάει το GBbps με εξωτερικό..

----------


## nontasg

> H διαφορά ειναι οτι στην ΔΕΗ πληρώνεις με την κιλοβατώρα. Φαντάζεσαι ναταν όπως είναι τώρα το Ιντερνετ. Τι γραμμή έχεις; Ισχύος 3KW. Που σημαίνει τραβάς 3KW όσο θέλεις με συγκεκριμένο σταθερό πάγιο το μήνα. Δεν θαφτανε ούτε δεκαπλάσια παραγωγή. Μερικοί θα πούν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά είναι ακριβως το ίδιο. Και το Ιντερνετ (στους παρόχους) κοστίζει με το GB.


Λοιπόν για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε και εγώ κατεβάζω πολλά και διάφορα,αλλά όχι και κάθε μέρα...Έχουν τύχει όμως φορές να θέλω να ψάξω στο internet 2-3 πράγματα και να ανοίγουν οι σελίδες λες και έχω dial up...Να θέλω να μιλήσω με έναν συμφοιτητή μέσω voip για μια εργασία και να πέφτει συνέχεια η γραμμή ή να ακούγομαι σαν εξωγήινος...Να θέλω να συμμετέχω σε μια τηλεδιάσκεψη και να μην μπορώ...Να θέλω να δω ένα video και να κολλάει απελπιστικά...Όμως όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν τις γιορτές όταν "αδειάζει" το DSLAM γιατί όλοι φεύγουν για γιορτές...Η γραμμή μου τότε πάει σφαίρα.Τυχαίο άραγε;;;  :Whistle:  Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι αναβάθμιση μπας και δω πιο άνετο σερφάρισμα κλπ.Και να πω και κάτι άλλο:ADSL σημαίνει πάνω απ'όλα συνεχής χρήση του internet χωρίς χρονοχρέωση και ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής.Όχι το ξεσκίζω στο κατέβασμα 24/7.Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μπουν περιορισμοί.Εξάλλου πάνω από 20GB το μήνα δεν κατεβάζω(και πολύ λέω).

ΥΣ:Τα σχετικά με τη ΔΕΗ που είπα είναι κάπως offtopic,αλλά τα ανέφερα για να δείξω κάποια μέτρα που πρέπει να βάζουμε στα "θέλω" μας.  :Smile:

----------


## MrG

> Δωσέ ενα λίνκ έτσι για να έχουμε,  και δώστε και ενα για την γερμανία,  
> Αλήθεια είσαι σίγουρος ότι είχες 2048  με το εξωτερικό;


εαν προσεξες μιλουσα για σερβια και αυτο πριν 4χρονια και ναι ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος...ως προς τι η ειρωνια?που αποσκοπουσε??? αλλα..


τρια πουλακια u r μου φαινεται ......καλοι μου υπαλληλισκοι .ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. εγω εν παση περιπτωση επειδη βαλεται εναντιον μου αθλιοι  συμπολιτες μου,και καποιο ειρωνευοντε ,δε μου πεφτει και λογος για τα χαλια , καλα σας κανουν οι κρατικοι και οι ιδιωτικοι φορεις  σε ολα τα επιπεδα γενικοτερα,,,συνεχιστε την κλαψα σας....και   
mozete svi da se J.......!(μηπως το θελετε και στα γερμανικα?)Καλημερα σας.!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το χάλκινο καλώδιο ίσως θα μπορούσε να φτάσει και τα 10Gbps. Αυτό ειναι μια θεωρητική ιστορία. Στην πράξη για να παίζει δεν πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώσει εξοπλισμό; Απλά του λές, φιλαράκι τώρα βρήκαμε το θεωρητικό μοντέλο και πρέπει να παίζεις στα Χ 5 bw απο οτι πριν; Εδώ ADSL αλλάζεις και για να πάς ADSL2+ πρέπει να πάρεις καινούργιο ρούτερ. Το ίδιο και ο πάροχος ή ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να αλλάξει εξοπλισμό. Και στα διεθνή κυκλώματα, ναι μεν μπορεί να πέφτει το κόστος όσο εξελίσεται η τεχνολογία, αλλά κοστίζουν. Δεν είναι τσάμπα, παρα μόνο στην φαντασία ορισμένων. Μόνο το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑΙΙ 1Gbps είναι 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Ειναι αυτό που συνδέει τις ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ με τους παρόχους (όταν δεν είσαι σε ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο). Που είναι εντός ελλάδας. Σκέψου πόσο πάει το GBbps με εξωτερικό..


τοτε για εξηγησε μου φιλε μου γιατι σε γειτονικες χωρες απο μας το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" ειναι καλυτερο απο το δικο μας? εκει δεν κοστιζει ο εξοπλισμος στους παροχους η στους χρηστες.

δεν σου λεω για γερμανια και αγγλια που ειναι πιο αντεπτυγμενες απο μας.

ουτε σου λεω για αμερικη κτλ.

διπλανες χωρες με την ελλαδιτσα μας.

οπως ξερω επισης φιλε μου οτι αν δεν χωσεις χρηματα για κατι που θα σου φερει χρηματα απο πελατες μια ζωη καβουρια στην τσεπη θα εχεις και ενα σακο με προβληματα για αυτο που συμβαινει στην ελλαδα (μικρο κοστος-μεγαλο κερδος εις βαρος μας).

οπως ειπε ο φιλος nontasg ουτε εγω εχω κανενα προβλημα με περιορισμους η ορια.

παντα θα εχω την συνδεση που επιθυμω για την χρηση 24/7 που εγω θελω και θα την πληρωνω.

----------


## MrG

> Πηγαμε σε δυο χωρες εξω απο την Ελλαδα και ειδαμε ολο το κοσμο. Επισης αποκτησαμε και λογο επι παντως του επιστητου. Κλασικη Ελληνικη ...............


αφελης εισαι...τωρα για το αντιμιλιταριστης......παιζεται? μεταφερω εμπειριες και θετω ερωτηματα και ναι παραπονα....γιατι δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που κανει την "αλογιστη" χρηση οπως την θετεται..  και περα απο την κακοηθεια σου.....εχεις να προσφερεις τιποτα στην συζητηση??? 

και τι θα πει πηγαμε σε δυο χωρες ? --->αυτη ειναι κλασικη μιζερη σταση.! για να μην πω τπτ αλλο.....

----------


## maik

> τρια πουλακια u r μου φαινεται ......καλοι μου υπαλληλισκοι .ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. εγω εν παση περιπτωση επειδη βαλεται εναντιον μου αθλιοι  συμπολιτες μου,και καποιο ειρωνευοντε ,δε μου πεφτει και λογος για τα χαλια , καλα σας κανουν οι κρατικοι και οι ιδιωτικοι φορεις  σε ολα τα επιπεδα γενικοτερα,,,συνεχιστε την κλαψα σας....και   
> mozete svi da se J.......!(μηπως το θελετε και στα γερμανικα?)Καλημερα σας.!


Προφανως με την ευγενεια δεν εχεις καμια σχεση. Μαλον εχεις και προβλημα αλλου ειδους αν κανεις τετοια επιθεση σε οποιον εχει διαφορετικη αποψη απο σενα.
Αληθεια με αυτο τον τονο μιλας και στην καθημερινη ζωη σου στους αλλους;

----------


## Erwdios

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που δεν είμαι σχετικός, αλλά εντούτοις θέλω να κατεβάζω με την maximum δυνατή απόδοση της γραμμής μου? Ο διαχωρισμός light και heavy users δεν υφίσταται ήδη? Όποιος θέλει light use παίρνει 1 Mbps, όποιος heavy, παίρνει από 4 και πάνω. Δηλαδή, εγώ που κατεβάζω με την 4αρα μου, εμποδίζω κανέναν με 1mbps, να δεί τα email του ή να surfαρει, άντε, το πολύ να κατεβάσει και καμία τσόντα  :Razz:  με 100 Kbps σταθερά?




> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html





> Παιδιά η κοροϊδία της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ συνεχίζεται.
> έκανα υποβάθμιση από 2112 σε 1024.
> κατ' αρχάς θα μπορούσαν να με βάλουν στα 1088 αλλά δεν το έκαναν. με άλλαξαν dslam και με έβαλαν στα 1024.
> και ενώ ήλπιζα ότι τώρα πια δεν θα έχουν κόφτη και η γραμμη θα κατεβάζει με 111 (όπως κάνει πχ με νετκαρτα ή με την ίδια την οτενετ με συνδρομή 8αρας) κατεβάζει με 111 μέχρι τα πρώτα 2,7 MB και μετά αρχίζει το καρδιογράφημα. Πάνω κάτω - πάνω κάτω και τελικά καταλήγει να σου δίνει ένα μ.ο. 100 σε μεγάλα αρχεία.
> 
> Τι είναι αυτοί ρε σου τρώνε ένα 10% (πλέον του 14% των overheads) με το έτσι θέλω.
> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ. ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ! ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΩΣΕΙ?
> Δίνουν την 1 όσο οι εναλλακτικοί την 24 και βάζουν και κόφτες?


Μπορεί επίσης κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί ο εν λόγω κύριος που άνοιξε το θέμα, σε άλλο thread διαρηγνύει τα ιματιά του για τον περιβόητο αλλά όχι και αυταπόδεικτό κόφτη της Otenet? Δηλαδή, αφού δεν κάνεις αλόγιστη χρήση του Internet, τι σε ενοχλεί που σου βάζουν κόφτη, αν σου βάζουν? Μήπως κάποιοι θέλουν να ξαλαφρώσουν τα dslams, για να γίνουν heavier users απ'όσο τους επιτρέπει αυτή τη στιγμή η συνδεσή τους?

----------


## maik

> . Δηλαδή, εγώ που κατεβάζω με την 4αρα μου, εμποδίζω κανέναν με 1mbps, να δεί τα email του ή να surfαρει, άντε, το πολύ να κατεβάσει και καμία τσόντα  με 100 Kbps σταθερά?


Ενω εσυ κατεβαζεις ολη μερα διανομες linux και πανεπιστημιακες διατριβες. :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προφανως με την ευγενεια δεν εχεις καμια σχεση. Μαλον εχεις και προβλημα αλλου ειδους αν κανεις τετοια επιθεση σε οποιον εχει διαφορετικη αποψη απο σενα.
> Αληθεια με αυτο τον τονο μιλας και στην καθημερινη ζωη σου στους αλλους;


φιλε μου απλα καποιοι ανθρωποι αντιδρουν διαφορετικα στην κακοπροαιρετη ειρωνια καποιων εδω μεσα ειτε που εχουν καποια θεση ειτε οχι.

δεν αντιδρουν σαν εμενα π.χ που τα ειρωνικα και κακοπροαιρετα σχολια τα γραφω στα "παλια μου υποδηματα".

γιατι απλα πισω απο μια οθονη και ενα πληκτρολογιο πολλοι το παιζουν παντογνωστες η μαγκες στην αληθινη ζωη ομως ειναι λιγοι..

οτι εχω πει μεχρι τωρα ειναι οι προσωπικες μου αποψεις δεν εχω προσβαλει κανεναν σας αλλα με εχετε προσβαλει (λιγο αναζητηση και θα τα βρειτε εσεις οι ειδικοι) εγω ειμαι ενας ασχετος για σας αλλα δεν πειραζει οι γνωσεις που εχω , η εργασια μου και οι φιλοι μου ξερουν τι γνωριζω και τι δεν γνωριζω και εξαλλου οπως εχω αναφερει κουμαντο με την τσεπη μου δεν κανει κανεις εκτος εμενα.

ας βαλουν οτι περιορισμους/μετρα θελουν εγω προσωπικα την συνδεση μου θα την απολαμβανω οπως εγω θελω 24/7 και δεν θα εχω τιποτα απο αυτα που λετε.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 3 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι που δεν είμαι σχετικός, αλλά εντούτοις θέλω να κατεβάζω με την maximum δυνατή απόδοση της γραμμής μου? Ο διαχωρισμός light και heavy users δεν υφίσταται ήδη? Όποιος θέλει light use παίρνει 1 Mbps, όποιος heavy, παίρνει από 4 και πάνω. Δηλαδή, εγώ που κατεβάζω με την 4αρα μου, εμποδίζω κανέναν με 1mbps, να δεί τα email του ή να surfαρει, άντε, το πολύ να κατεβάσει και καμία τσόντα  με 100 Kbps σταθερά?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί επίσης κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί ο εν λόγω κύριος που άνοιξε το θέμα, σε άλλο thread διαρηγνύει τα ιματιά του για τον περιβόητο αλλά όχι και αυταπόδεικτό κόφτη της Otenet? Δηλαδή, αφού δεν κάνεις αλόγιστη χρήση του Internet, τι σε ενοχλεί που σου βάζουν κόφτη, αν σου βάζουν? Μήπως κάποιοι θέλουν να ξαλαφρώσουν τα dslams, για να γίνουν heavier users απ'όσο τους επιτρέπει αυτή τη στιγμή η συνδεσή τους?


απλα θα πω  :Respekt:  και επισης να προσθεσω και την "κακια" μου ποσοι ακομα θα φωναζουν μετα τους περιορισμους/ορια αραγε...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

"ναι ακριβως οταν ακουω κακοηθειες και ειρωνια ενα πραγμα γινομαι τουρκος..." = Όταν μας τελείωσουν τα επιχειρήματα αρχίζουμε το flame

----------


## Zer0c00L

> "ναι ακριβως οταν ακουω κακοηθειες και ειρωνια ενα πραγμα γινομαι τουρκος..." = Όταν μας τελείωσουν τα επιχειρήματα αρχίζουμε το flame


οπως το παρει κανεις ειναι φιλε μου.

αν εσενα π.χ καποιος σε ειρωνευονταν μπορει π.χ να του ελεγες ευχαριστω.

δεν αντιδρουν ομως ολοι οι ανθρωποι σαν εσενα η εμενα.

εγω π.χ ειρωνειες πισω απο οθονη και πληκτρολογιο δεν τις παιρνω στα σοβαρα αλλα τις γραφω στα παλια μου τα υποδηματα (αν και δεν εχω)

οποιος θελει να δει πραγματικα την αντιδραση μου σε ειρωνεια προσωπο με προσωπο τον κερναω ενα καφε στην εργασια μου.

----------


## Erwdios

> Ενω εσυ κατεβαζεις ολη μερα διανομες linux και πανεπιστημιακες διατριβες.


Όχι, κατεβάζω και τσόντες βασικά, αλλά όταν γίνω 51 (αν αληθεύει η ηλικία που αναφέρεις) δεν θα κάθομαι 2.20 π.μ. να παραδίδω μαθήματα ηθικοφροσύνης και αβρότητας στον 28χρονό ούτε θα πετάω μακακίες, επειδή δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να πω. Θα προτιμήσω να κατεβάσω καμία τσόντα και να την δω σε διανομή linux με τίτλο που να παραπέμπει σε πανεπιστημιακή διατριβή.   :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έτσι έτσι.. Ότι είπα ακριβώς παραπάνω.

----------


## maik

> Όχι, κατεβάζω και τσόντες βασικά, αλλά όταν γίνω 51 (αν αληθεύει η ηλικία που αναφέρεις) δεν θα κάθομαι 2.20 π.μ. να παραδίδω μαθήματα ηθικοφροσύνης και αβρότητας στον 28χρονό ούτε θα πετάω μακακίες, επειδή δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να πω.


Τι ωρα ακριβως δεχεσαι παρατηρησεις;

----------


## Erwdios

> Έτσι έτσι.. Ότι είπα ακριβώς παραπάνω.


Η ειρωνία καλέ μου φίλε είναι ένα μιας κάποιας μορφής επιχείρημα. Καλό είναι να εξαντλείς όλα τα περιθώρια σου και μετά να καταφεύγεις σ'αυτή. Δηλαδή θίχτηκε κάποιος που είπα ότι κατεβάζει τσόντες (ο κόσμος το΄χει τούμπανο) ο κοσμάκης συνοδευόμενο από emoticon, για να δηλώσω τον χαβαλέ του πράγματος και δεν ασχολήθηκε καθόλου με το υπόλοιπο σκέλος του post μου? Στην τελική, μην προκαλείς να μη προκαλείσαι. Ενδεχομένως να θίχτηκε γιατί έχει 768 και προσεχώς 1024, αλλά γι'αυτό, σίγουρα δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ. Όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται λέει ο θυμόσοφος λαός. No offence πάντα.

Στην υγειά του Κούγια.  :Worthy: 




> Τι ωρα ακριβως δεχεσαι παρατηρησεις;


Κάτσε πρώτα να γίνω 28. Είμαι μικρός ακόμα κι απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις αναλάβει μεγαλύτερη τάξη.

----------


## songless_bird

> Όχι, κατεβάζω και τσόντες βασικά, αλλά όταν γίνω 51 (αν αληθεύει η ηλικία που αναφέρεις) δεν θα κάθομαι 2.20 π.μ. να παραδίδω μαθήματα ηθικοφροσύνης και αβρότητας στον 28χρονό ούτε θα πετάω μακακίες, επειδή δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να πω. Θα προτιμήσω να κατεβάσω καμία τσόντα και να την δω σε διανομή linux με τίτλο που να παραπέμπει σε πανεπιστημιακή διατριβή.


 :ROFL:  :Respekt: 

Τουλαχιστον μας βαζουν που μας βαζουν κοφτη, ας πιανουμε και το max μεχρι τον κοφτη χωρις σκαμπανευασματα...

----------


## MrG

> Τι ωρα ακριβως δεχεσαι παρατηρησεις;




Κριμα ρε μaik και εισαι απ'την τουμπα......

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τουλαχιστον μας βαζουν που μας βαζουν κοφτη, ας πιανουμε και το max μεχρι τον κοφτη χωρις σκαμπανευασματα...


Για να το λές εσύ ότι μας βάζουν κόφτη θα έχεις και τις έγκυρες πηγές σου.

----------


## songless_bird

> Για να το λές εσύ ότι μας βάζουν κόφτη θα έχεις και τις έγκυρες πηγές σου.


Nop. Εγω εδω ακουω πρωτη φορα για "κοφτες"...Χαλκιδικη τωρα ηρθε η 24αρα και το max που εχουμε δει ειναι τα 18mbps διπλα απο τον ΟΤΕ χωρις προβληματα. Μαλλον να χαιρομαστε και που δεν μας ξεχνανε και εδω και ας ειμαστε 60χλμ απο θεσσαλονικη...

Εγω μολις κατεβασα το ubuntu με 1.3mb/s και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## MrG

> "ναι ακριβως οταν ακουω κακοηθειες και ειρωνια ενα πραγμα γινομαι τουρκος..." = Όταν μας τελείωσουν τα επιχειρήματα αρχίζουμε το flame


μαλλον δεν διαβασες τι εγραψε ο φιλτατος μαικ....και ολο το θεμα αρχισε οταν ανεφερα οτι στην σερβια οι υπηρεσιες νετ ειναι καλυτερες..και μην ξεχναμε τι περασε αυτη η χωρα...σε καποιοθς μαλλον θιχτηκε ο Ελληναρας που κρυβεται μεσα τους και αρχισαν ειρωνικα σχολια ...ε και εκει που ενω επρεπε να τα γραψω οπως κανει ο zeroCool   τα πηρα στα σοβαρα....δε λεω μακακια μου lol  :Clap:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Nop. Εγω εδω ακουω πρωτη φορα για "κοφτες"...Χαλκιδικη τωρα ηρθε η 24αρα και το max που εχουμε δει ειναι τα 18mbps διπλα απο τον ΟΤΕ χωρις προβληματα. Μαλλον να χαιρομαστε και που δεν μας ξεχνανε και εδω και ας ειμαστε 60χλμ απο θεσσαλονικη...
> 
> Εγω μολις κατεβασα το ubuntu με 1.3mb/s και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.



Είναι μέχρι να βάλουνε 5-6 leecharades  24ρες γραμμές και να αρχίσουνε το κατέβασμα 24/7.
Απόλαυσέ το όσο διαρκεί.

----------


## maik

Περισεψε η μαγκια σημερα εδω μεσα. :Cool: 

........Auto merged post: maik49 added 3 Minutes and 49 Seconds later........

Ετσι για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους.

Οποιαδηποτε στιγμη μπορουμε να παρουμε δυο οποιεσδηποτε χωρες και να πουμε οτι σε αυτο το πραγμα η μια ειναι καλυτερη απο την αλλη. Απο το φαγητο , τα εστιατορια , την καθαριοτητα στους δρομους , την διαδοση των ναρκωτικων , τα σχολεια ,μεχρι την τελευταια τεχνολογια.
Ε και;  αυτο δεν λεει τιποτε απολυτως.
Ειναι απλα , ναχαμε να λεγαμε. 

Με πιο απλα λογια, το συνδρομο του λαζογερμανου που γυρισε στην Ελλαδα και ολο λεει τι καλα ηταν στην Γερμανια.

----------


## songless_bird

> Είναι μέχρι να βάλουνε 5-6 leecharades  24ρες γραμμές και να αρχίσουνε το κατέβασμα 24/7.
> Απόλαυσέ το όσο διαρκεί.


Last month  	Online Time[hh:mm] 734:55   

Data Volume 
sent/received	
46642 MB/119096 MB

 :Whistle:

----------


## MrG

> Περισεψε η μαγκια σημερα εδω μεσα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: maik49 added 3 Minutes and 49 Seconds later........
> 
> Ετσι για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους.
> 
> Οποιαδηποτε στιγμη μπορουμε να παρουμε δυο οποιεσδηποτε χωρες και να πουμε οτι σε αυτο το πραγμα η μια ειναι καλυτερη απο την αλλη. Απο το φαγητο , τα εστιατορια , την καθαριοτητα στους δρομους , την διαδοση των ναρκωτικων , τα σχολεια ,μεχρι την τελευταια τεχνολογια.
> Ε και;  αυτο δεν λεει τιποτε απολυτως.


Και ομως λεει πολλα πραγματα ...και εαν πραγματικα το πιστευεις αυτο που ειπες τι να πω??τωρα η εισαι 51 και κατι δεν δεν....η εισαι κατα πολλες 10ετιες μικροτερος και μας δουλευεις .και στις δυο περιπτωσεις μαλλον μας δουλευεις...... :Worthy:  :Clap:

----------


## maik

> Και ομως λεει πολλα πραγματα ...και εαν πραγματικα το πιστευεις αυτο που ειπες τι να πω??τωρα η εισαι 51 και κατι δεν δεν....η εισαι κατα πολλες 10ετιες μικροτερος και μας δουλευεις .και στις δυο περιπτωσεις μαλλον μας δουλευεις......


Ξαναματαρωταω.
Ετσι συμπεριφερεσαι στην καθημερινη σου ζωη; Αντι για επιχειρηματα επιθεση και προσβολες;

----------


## LeGendGR

> αν ανακάλυψες το ιντερνετ τώρα δικαιολογήσε. πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι άλλο το 24/7 και άλλο το κατεβάζω 5 γιγα την ημέρα μπουκώνοντας ένα κοινόχρηστό δίκτυο, το οποίο και έχει σχεδιαστεί για κοινόχηστο και κυρίως το πληρώνεις για κοινόχρηστο.
> είναι σα να αφήνεις τη βρύση όλη μέρα ανοιχτή και τελικά να εξαντληθεί το νερό- τότε θα διψάσουν και οι γείτονες που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα αλλά και εσύ ο ίδιος.
> Φιλοσόφησέ το λίγο περισσότερο και ελπίζω να καταλάβεις....


Πολύ ατυχές παράδειγμα!!! το internet δεν είναι σαν το νερό και δεν εξαντλείτε αν φροντίσουν η παροχοι γι’αυτό…εγώ βλέπω ότι η ταχύτητες όλο και μεγαλώνουν και ποτέ δεν θα σταματήσουν να μεγαλώνουν μετά από 5 χρονιά θα έχεις στο σπίτι σου  π.χ. 500Mb και θα λες αααα γιατί δεν πιάνω 500 και πιάνω 400 και θα κανείς παραπονά πάλι…τόσα λεφτά βγάζουν ας κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις απ’ότι βλέπουμε όλοι βγάζουν παρά πολλά γιατί αλλιώς να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλος ανταγωνισμούς   :Tease:  γιατί αλλιώς να υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές εταιρίες και γιατί να ρίχνουν τόσο πολύ της τιμές συνεχεία.(δεν πιστεύω στον άγιο Βασίλη!!!)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ωραία.. Και δε μου λέτε τώρα..
ΠΟΤΕ θα κάνει μια εταιρία στην Ελλάδα (δεν έχουμε τον πλυθισμό της Κίνας) απόσβεση αν ρίξει δίκτυο με οπτικές?

Ας προσγειωθούμε στα δικά μας δεδομένα..

----------


## LeGendGR

> Ωραία.. Και δε μου λέτε τώρα..
> ΠΟΤΕ θα κάνει μια εταιρία στην Ελλάδα (δεν έχουμε τον πλυθισμό της Κίνας) απόσβεση αν ρίξει δίκτυο με οπτικές?
> 
> Ας προσγειωθούμε στα δικά μας δεδομένα..


Ήδη κάνουν δύκτια στην Ελλάδα με οπτικές ο οτε εχει πανω απο 20 χιλιομετρα.και η forthnet βαζει μονο οπτικες ινες στα κεντρα που κανει....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν μιλάω για διασυνδέσεις των κέντρων μεταξύ τους.

----------


## LeGendGR

Η οπτική ίνα είναι κάθε χρόνο και πιο φτηνή είναι πιο αξιόπιστη δεν έχει απώλειες και είναι τοποθετείτε πιο εύκολα  ήδη ο στρατός σε όλες της χώρες θα επικοινωνεί αποκλειστικά με οπτικές και σιγά σιγά  θα έχουμε όλοι είναι το μέλλον δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλουμε οπτικές ίνες γι’αυτό και βάζουν στα κέντρα οπτικές αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλουν…

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Ήδη κάνουν δύκτια στην Ελλάδα με οπτικές ο οτε εχει πανω απο 20 χιλιομετρα.και η forthnet βαζει μονο οπτικες ινες στα κεντρα που κανει....


Τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών του ΟΤΕ και των υπολοίπων παρόχων μετρούνται σε εκατοντάδες και χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα. Αυτά τα δίκτυα όμως αφορούν διασυνδέσεις κέντρων και δίκτυα κορμού. Το ζητούμενο των παραπάνω γραφθέντων αφορά στις λύσεις FTTx, δηλαδή την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών στις γειτονιές και στα σπίτια  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Λοιπόν για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε και εγώ κατεβάζω πολλά και διάφορα,αλλά όχι και κάθε μέρα...Έχουν τύχει όμως φορές να θέλω να ψάξω στο internet 2-3 πράγματα και να ανοίγουν οι σελίδες λες και έχω dial up...Να θέλω να μιλήσω με έναν συμφοιτητή μέσω voip για μια εργασία και να πέφτει συνέχεια η γραμμή ή να ακούγομαι σαν εξωγήινος...Να θέλω να συμμετέχω σε μια τηλεδιάσκεψη και να μην μπορώ...Να θέλω να δω ένα video και να κολλάει απελπιστικά...Όμως όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν τις γιορτές όταν "αδειάζει" το DSLAM γιατί όλοι φεύγουν για γιορτές...Η γραμμή μου τότε πάει σφαίρα.Τυχαίο άραγε;;;


Mόνος σου έδωσες πρώτα απο όλα την απάντηση, για το ποιός φταίει για το μπούκωμα. Και εαν αποκλείσεις την χρήση π2π και κάνεις όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λές, θα δείς ότι και τα 5GB θα σου είναι υπεραρκετά, πόσο μάλλον τα 30GB που πρότεινα (για τα σημερινά πάντα δεδομένα), το μήνα. 




> Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι αναβάθμιση μπας και δω πιο άνετο σερφάρισμα κλπ.Και να πω και κάτι άλλο:ADSL σημαίνει πάνω απ'όλα συνεχής χρήση του internet χωρίς χρονοχρέωση και ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής.Όχι το ξεσκίζω στο κατέβασμα 24/7.Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μπουν περιορισμοί.Εξάλλου πάνω από 20GB το μήνα δεν κατεβάζω(και πολύ λέω).


Οπότε ενα καπ 30GB, με πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα, θα σου ήταν πολύ πιο καλό απο αυτό που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## djapal

Είναι απλό. Ο Έλληνας βλέπει το 24 και τον πιάνει κάτι. Ότι και καλά τον κλέβουν αν δεν έχει 24/7 24Mbit. Βέβαια το ότι απαγορεύεται το παράνομο κατέβασμα από p2p για να σου προσφέρει τα 24Mbit συνέχεια, κανείς δεν το υπολογίζει  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχην με τα μυαλα που κουβαλαμε ολοι μας οπτικη ινα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βαλει καμια εταιρεια στην ελλαδα για μας αλλα για την παρτη της και μονο.

δευτερον οποιος θελει να χρησιμοποιει την ΕΩΣ 24αρα γραμμη του 24/7 αγαπητοι μου ειναι δικαιωμα του να το κανει δεν θα τον κρινω εγω υπαρχουν οι αρχες/οι παροχοι/οι εταιρειες για τους παραπανω λογους δεν ανεχομαι καμια κριτικη/ελεγχο το τι κανω την συνδεση μου και γραμμη μου. 

εκτος αν εχετε την εντυπωση οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτοι οι χρηστες θα ειχατε γρηγορο ιντερνετ ΕΩΣ 24 (σας πληροφορω λοιπον οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν οι p2p χρηστες και αυτοι που παιζουν παιχνιδια αγαπητοι μου φιλοι το γρηγορο ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα θα ηταν το πολυ 1Mbps γιατι απλα οι παροχοι δεν θα χρειαζοντουσαν μεγαλυτερο BANDWIDTH να διαθεσουν θα εφτανε και θα περισσευε αρα επειδη τωρα δεν φτανει για μενα αυτο σημαινει οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι χρηστες που γονατιζουν τις γραμμες.

τωρα αν επισης νομιζετε οτι οι παροχοι θα βαλουν ορια η περιορισμους συμφωνα με αυτα που λετε παλι σας πληροφορω οτι ειστε γελασμενοι και θα το διαπιστωσετε συντομα αυτο.

οσο για τον χρηστη που ξεκινησε αυτο το μηνυμα περι αλογιστης χρησης θα ηθελα να μαθω γιατι τοτε φωναζει οτι ο παροχος του εχει ΚΟΦΤΕΣ και δεν πιανει το 100% της συνδεσης του.

για μενα προσωπικα ο καθενας μπορει να κανει οτι χρηση θελει τις συνδεσης του/γραμμης του ειναι προσωπικο του δικαιωμα.

οπως και προσωπικα εγω θα πληρωσω αυτο που πρεπει για να κανω χρηση της συνδεσης/γραμμης μου οπως εγω θελω.

το τι ειναι παρανομο η τι νομιμο υπαρχουν αρχες για αυτο να κρινουν και οχι ο καθενας απο μας αυτο εγω προσωπικα δεν το δεχομαι (χωρις παρεξηγηση)

----------


## MNP-10

Προσωπικα εκτιμω οτι ειμαστε πολυ μακρια απο ορια χρησης, γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος στο internet ειναι ανελεητος.  .. στην μαχη Εναλλακτικων / ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ κερδιζει γιατι εχει τα καλυτερα ratios μεταξυ light / heavy users αφου εχει τους λιγοτερο "ψαγμενους".. αρα το no cap τον συμφερει γιατι ματωνουν οι ανταγωνιστες του. Αν οι εναλλακτικοι βαλουν cap, τοτε οι εναλλακτικοι που εχουν τους ψαγμενους ή/και με βαριες απαιτησεις (σαν συνολικο ratio), θα χασουν τεραστιο ποσοστο μεριδιου αγορας - το οποιο απεκτησαν με τεραστιο κοστος. Δεν πετας στα σκουπιδια ετοιμο client base.

Οταν η αγορα γινει μονοπωλιακη, τοτε το συζηταμε.

----------


## maik

> Προσωπικα εκτιμω οτι ειμαστε πολυ μακρια απο ορια χρησης, γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος στο internet ειναι ανελεητος.  .. στην μαχη Εναλλακτικων / ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ κερδιζει γιατι εχει τα καλυτερα ratios μεταξυ light / heavy users αφου εχει τους λιγοτερο "ψαγμενους".. αρα το no cap τον συμφερει γιατι ματωνουν οι ανταγωνιστες του. Αν οι εναλλακτικοι βαλουν cap, τοτε οι εναλλακτικοι που εχουν τους ψαγμενους ή/και με βαριες απαιτησεις (σαν συνολικο ratio), θα χασουν τεραστιο ποσοστο μεριδιου αγορας - το οποιο απεκτησαν με τεραστιο κοστος. Δεν πετας στα σκουπιδια ετοιμο client base.
> 
> Οταν η αγορα γινει μονοπωλιακη, τοτε το συζηταμε.


 Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι σωστη η αποψη αυτη. Ομως οδηγουμαστε σε μια λογικη του παραλογου.

Οι "ψαγμενοι χρηστες" τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο ψαγμενοι ακριβως γιατι δεν εχουν μελετησει το παραπανω φαινομενο, οπως επισης το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ουσιαστικα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο κερδος με την μικροτερη τιμη. Πραγμα ανεφικτο σχεδον παντοτε.
Απο την αλλη παλι οι εναλακτικοι στοχευοντας σε τετοιους χρηστες ξερουν εκ των προτερων οτι θα δημιουργηθει προβλημα. Το οποιο οσο παει και μεγαλωνει.

----------


## miltosk

> Το χάλκινο καλώδιο ίσως θα μπορούσε να φτάσει και τα 10Gbps. Αυτό ειναι μια θεωρητική ιστορία. Στην πράξη για να παίζει δεν πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώσει εξοπλισμό; Απλά του λές, φιλαράκι τώρα βρήκαμε το θεωρητικό μοντέλο και πρέπει να παίζεις στα Χ 5 bw απο οτι πριν; Εδώ ADSL αλλάζεις και για να πάς ADSL2+ πρέπει να πάρεις καινούργιο ρούτερ. Το ίδιο και ο πάροχος ή ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να αλλάξει εξοπλισμό. Και στα διεθνή κυκλώματα, ναι μεν μπορεί να πέφτει το κόστος όσο εξελίσεται η τεχνολογία, αλλά κοστίζουν. Δεν είναι τσάμπα, παρα μόνο στην φαντασία ορισμένων. Μόνο το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑΙΙ 1Gbps είναι 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα. Ειναι αυτό που συνδέει τις ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ με τους παρόχους (όταν δεν είσαι σε ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο). Που είναι εντός ελλάδας. Σκέψου πόσο πάει το GBbps με εξωτερικό..


Ξεχνας κατι! Επειδη ειμαι παλιοτερος συνδρομητης στο Ιντερνετ απο σενα (απο το 1993), μπορει να σου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο αλλα τοτε ηταν ο ξαδερφος μου τεχνικος δντης στη Forthnet, τον καιρο εκεινο η Forthnet διεθεται κυκλωμα 2 Mbps με την MCI και της στοιχιζε σε σημερινα λεφτα περιπου 20000 ευρω. Σκεψου ομως τον πληθωρισμο απο τοτε και το ποσο μικρο ηταν το πελατολογιο της σε σχεση με σημερα. Σε κανει να αναρωτιεσαι πως εκανε τοτε αποσβεση. Εκτοτε η διεθνης διασυνδεση αυξηθηκε παρα πολλες φορες αλλα το λειτουργικο κοστος σε κυκλωματα παρεμενε σταθερο λογω πτωσεως των τιμων και δραματικης απο τοτε ως τωρα αυξησης των ταχυτητων. Σκεψου ποσο πληρωνες αν ειχες εκεινη την εποχη dialup και ποσο πληρωνεις σημερα για Ιντερνετ. Συγκρινε τιμη και ταχυτητες! Εχω δικιο! Αρα δεν ειναι θεμα κοστους σε κυκλωματα. Μεσα σε αυτα τα χρονια και οι δυο μας (υποθετω και εσυ δλδ) εχεις αλλαξει ή αναβαθμισει ποσες φορες το pc ή το router σου! Με κοστος παντα (αλλα αμα προσεξεις τα ποσα ηταν περιπου καθε φορα τα ιδια). Παραπονεθηκες για την τσεπη σου? Εγω παντως οχι. Δεν ειμαι λεφτας, αλλα θελω να ειμαι μεσα στις εξελιξεις!! Επομενως καταλαβαινεις γιατι αρπαζομαι λιγακι οταν ακουω κοστος για τις εταιριες κτλ. Γιατι ξερω την κατασταση και απ΄εξω και απο μεσα. Το cup στις γραμμες δεν ειναι λυση! Αν κοιταξεις στη Wind για παραδειγμα εχει οριο στο απεριοριστο ADSM 20GB αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι ασυρματη τεχνολογια  3G. Δεν ειναι WiMAX! Και στο δινει για bussiness. Δεν ειναι για τον απλο χρηστη για να κατεβαζει με τα κατεβαστηρια του ουτε για να εχει γρηγορα ping στα παιχνιδια. Ειναι για αλλη χρηση. Το ADSL ομως δεν σε περιοριζει στο τι κανεις με αυτο. Ουτε ειναι σε θεση να σου εγγυηθει ταχυτητες. Στην Ελλαδα το κακο ειναι οτι ακουμε εξωφρενικες ταχυτητες στο εξωτερικο πχ FTTH και ζηταμε και εμεις. Σου λεει μια εταιρια εως 24 Mbps για παραδειγμα και αρχιζει η μουρμουρα γιατι κανεις δεν συγχρονιζεται σε αυτη, παραπονιουνται γιατι το ιδιοκτητο δεν εφτασε ακομα. Παρεπιπτοντως ουτε σε μενα υπαρχει αλλα δεν παραπονιεμαι. Και με το 1 Mbps download που ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη μια χαρα ειμαι και με το κατεβαστηρι πολλες φορες ανοιχτο.
Και καμια εταιρια σοβαρη μεχρι στιγμης δεν παραπονεθηκε για το P2P. Αλλωστε αν δεις οτι τα ασυρματα μητροπολιτικα δικτυα υπαρχουν για να κατεβαζεις τα αντερα σου. Το φασμα ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απ΄οτι μπορει να υποστηριξει ενα DSLAM αλλα δεν ακουσα να γινεται ποτε ας πουμε το AWMN πιτα απο ελλειψη φασματος. Ενας server μπορει να μην αντεξει τοσες συνδεσεις, αλλα ελλειψη φασματος οχι. Καποιοι βεβαια και γι αυτο ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια θελουν να εχουν ping για τα παιχνιδια και για video (που και αυτο ειναι φασματοβορο, το video εννοω). Και καποιοι ασχετοι για να δικαιολογησουν τα αδικαιολογητα για καποιες υπηρεσιες χαλια και αλλα προβληματα βρηκαν τη δικαιολογια οτι ειναι πιτα το DSLAM της περιοχης απο τους τορεντομουλαραδες. Προβληματα οπως συχνες αποσυνδεσεις και προβληματα ποιοτητας στο VOIP. Φυσικα κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει! Το VOIP ποτε δεν ειχε εγγυημενη ποιοτητα και οι πολλες αποσυνδεσεις μπορει να οφειλονται σε πολλες αιτιες (κυριως σε λαθος ρυθισεις, ασυμβατοτητα  ή κακο routing). Αυτα για την ωρα...    :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

Μετά από όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση αποφάσισα να μην κάνω αναβάθμιση στο φοιτητικό των 8mbps και να περιμένω την αυτόματη αναβάθμιση στα 2mbps.Φτάνει και περισσεύει. :Razz: 
Και καλύτερα κιόλας να μην βάλω 8mbps ώστε μην εμποδίζω τους 24/7άδες τη γειτονιάς πολύ.Να μπορούν να κατεβάζουν lost και prison break αμέσως μόλις βγαίνουν τα επεισόδια στην Αμερική.  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Ξεχνας κατι! Επειδη ειμαι παλιοτερος συνδρομητης στο Ιντερνετ απο σενα (απο το 1993), μπορει να σου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο αλλα τοτε ηταν ο ξαδερφος μου τεχνικος δντης στη Forthnet, τον καιρο εκεινο η Forthnet διεθεται κυκλωμα 2 Mbps με την MCI και της στοιχιζε σε σημερινα λεφτα περιπου 20000 ευρω. Σκεψου ομως τον πληθωρισμο απο τοτε και το ποσο μικρο ηταν το πελατολογιο της σε σχεση με σημερα. Σε κανει να αναρωτιεσαι πως εκανε τοτε αποσβεση. Εκτοτε η διεθνης διασυνδεση αυξηθηκε παρα πολλες φορες αλλα το λειτουργικο κοστος σε κυκλωματα παρεμενε σταθερο λογω πτωσεως των τιμων και δραματικης απο τοτε ως τωρα αυξησης των ταχυτητων. Σκεψου ποσο πληρωνες αν ειχες εκεινη την εποχη dialup και ποσο πληρωνεις σημερα για Ιντερνετ. Συγκρινε τιμη και ταχυτητες! Εχω δικιο! Αρα δεν ειναι θεμα κοστους σε κυκλωματα. Μεσα σε αυτα τα χρονια και οι δυο μας (υποθετω και εσυ δλδ) εχεις αλλαξει ή αναβαθμισει ποσες φορες το pc ή το router σου! Με κοστος παντα (αλλα αμα προσεξεις τα ποσα ηταν περιπου καθε φορα τα ιδια). Παραπονεθηκες για την τσεπη σου? Εγω παντως οχι. Δεν ειμαι λεφτας, αλλα θελω να ειμαι μεσα στις εξελιξεις!! Επομενως καταλαβαινεις γιατι αρπαζομαι λιγακι οταν ακουω κοστος για τις εταιριες κτλ. Γιατι ξερω την κατασταση και απ΄εξω και απο μεσα. Το cup στις γραμμες δεν ειναι λυση! Αν κοιταξεις στη Wind για παραδειγμα εχει οριο στο απεριοριστο ADSM 20GB αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι ασυρματη τεχνολογια  3G. Δεν ειναι WiMAX! Και στο δινει για bussiness. Δεν ειναι για τον απλο χρηστη για να κατεβαζει με τα κατεβαστηρια του ουτε για να εχει γρηγορα ping στα παιχνιδια. Ειναι για αλλη χρηση. Το ADSL ομως δεν σε περιοριζει στο τι κανεις με αυτο. Ουτε ειναι σε θεση να σου εγγυηθει ταχυτητες. Στην Ελλαδα το κακο ειναι οτι ακουμε εξωφρενικες ταχυτητες στο εξωτερικο πχ FTTH και ζηταμε και εμεις. Σου λεει μια εταιρια εως 24 Mbps για παραδειγμα και αρχιζει η μουρμουρα γιατι κανεις δεν συγχρονιζεται σε αυτη, παραπονιουνται γιατι το ιδιοκτητο δεν εφτασε ακομα. Παρεπιπτοντως ουτε σε μενα υπαρχει αλλα δεν παραπονιεμαι. Και με το 1 Mbps download που ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη μια χαρα ειμαι και με το κατεβαστηρι πολλες φορες ανοιχτο.
> Και καμια εταιρια σοβαρη μεχρι στιγμης δεν παραπονεθηκε για το P2P. Αλλωστε αν δεις οτι τα ασυρματα μητροπολιτικα δικτυα υπαρχουν για να κατεβαζεις τα αντερα σου. Το φασμα ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απ΄οτι μπορει να υποστηριξει ενα DSLAM αλλα δεν ακουσα να γινεται ποτε ας πουμε το AWMN πιτα απο ελλειψη φασματος. Ενας server μπορει να μην αντεξει τοσες συνδεσεις, αλλα ελλειψη φασματος οχι. Καποιοι βεβαια και γι αυτο ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια θελουν να εχουν ping για τα παιχνιδια και για video (που και αυτο ειναι φασματοβορο, το video εννοω). Και καποιοι ασχετοι για να δικαιολογησουν τα αδικαιολογητα για καποιες υπηρεσιες χαλια και αλλα προβληματα βρηκαν τη δικαιολογια οτι ειναι πιτα το DSLAM της περιοχης απο τους τορεντομουλαραδες. Προβληματα οπως συχνες αποσυνδεσεις και προβληματα ποιοτητας στο VOIP. Φυσικα κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει! Το VOIP ποτε δεν ειχε εγγυημενη ποιοτητα και οι πολλες αποσυνδεσεις μπορει να οφειλονται σε πολλες αιτιες (κυριως σε λαθος ρυθισεις, ασυμβατοτητα  ή κακο routing). Αυτα για την ωρα...


Ερώτηση 1η: έχει το AWMN διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό; 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος όχι. Μεταξύ τους ανταλλάσουν τα αρχεία, ο ένας με τον άλλον, επομένως τι νόημα θα είχε κάποιο cap; 

Ερώτηση 2η: όταν η Forthnet πούλαγε σκέτες συνδέσεις dial-up είχε τα ίδια λειτουργικά έξοδα με σήμερα; 
Απλά καμία σχέση. Τότε αγόραζε bandwidth, πούλαγε bandwidth (και επιπλέον κανείς οικιακός πελάτης δεν καθόταν όλη μέρα μέσα, αφού πλήρωνε ΕΠΑΚ). Σήμερα η Forthnet πρέπει να εγκαταστήσει οπτικές σε όλες τις πόλεις που θέλει να καλύψει, να βάλει τα κέντρα της, να πληρώνει τα μηνιαία πάγια για τα ΑΡΥΣ (μέχρι πρόσφατα το 70% των χρημάτων που έδινε ο πελάτης τα έπαιρνε ο ΟΤΕ), κλπ κλπ. Και όλα αυτά τη στιγμή που οι χρήστες δεν έχουν κανένα κίνητρο για να μην έχουν το μουλάρι όλη μέρα ανοιχτό, αφού δε χρεώνονται με την ώρα ή με τον όγκο.

----------


## anon

Απο που να πιάσω και που να αρχίσω,

1) Και εγώ κάπου τότε ξεκίνησα. Με πάροχο την ΙΒΜ αν θυμάμαι καλά....

2) Τα 20Κ ευρώ για τα 2Mbps τα μοίραζε με τις γραμμές dialup σε πόσους χρήστες; Μήπως θυμάσαι ότι υπήρχε και ένας λόγος συνδρομητών ανα μόντεμ; Εχει ξεχάσει κανείς απο τους παλιούς τις πολλές αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να συνδεθείς; Βέβαια τότε δεν υπήρχε ΕΠΑΚ, και έτσι δούλευες με μια αστική μονάδα, μέχρι να το κλείσεις ή να πέσει η γραμμή μόνη της. Με την έλευση του ΕΠΑΚ και της χρονοχρέωσης, τσιμπούσε η χρήση, και ήταν όλοι πιο προσεκτικοί, και γιαυτό έβρισκες τότε πιο εύκολα πια γραμμή ελεύθερη.

3) Λυπάμαι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Οτι έπεσαν οι τιμές, σε σταθερές αξίες αυτό ειναι γεγονός. Τι πάει να πεί όμως αυτό; Σίγουρα ότι πχ το 1Mbps κόστιζε 200 ευρώ περίπου τον μήνα το 2003 και σήμερα κοστίζει κάτω απο 20 ευρώ! Αυτό πάει να πεί ότι υπάρχει άπειρο bw? Απο που και ως πού; Για ρώτα τον ξάδερφό σου να σε ενημερώσει πόση ειναι η διαθέσιμη χωρητικότητα, πχ Oteglobe. Σίγουρα πρέπει να ξέρει. Και αυτή κοστίζει Χ χρήματα. Σήμερα. Αύριο μπορεί να ρίξουν 1000 οπτικές και να πέσει το κόστος. Ομως αύριο. Αρα σήμερα και πάντα για σήμερα μιλώντας, δεν έχουμε άπειρο δωρεάν bw.

Οσο για την WIND και τα 20GB, βλέπεις ότι βάζει cap (και όχι cup, δεν ειναι φλιτζάνι). Σίγουρα τις περισσότερες φορές και να θες δεν θα φτάσεις εκεί, μιας και δεν θα πιάνεις καλές ταχύτητες. 

Οσο για τα π2π απάντησε άλλος φίλος γιατί αναγκαστικά το αφήνουν έτσι όπως έχει. 

Και πάρα πολλά προβλήματα πχ στο Voip και αλλού οφείλονται στο μπούκωμα. Και δεν συμβαίνει μόνο εδώ, αλλά είναι παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο.

----------


## nontasg

Sorry αγαπητέ anon αλλά μην κουράζεσαι με το να λες αυτά που λες(στα οποία βέβαια συμφωνώ 100%) γιατί όπως λέει μια παροιμία: "στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα"....Άστο να πάει μωρέ....

----------


## miltosk

> Απο που να πιάσω και που να αρχίσω,
> 
> 1) Και εγώ κάπου τότε ξεκίνησα. Με πάροχο την ΙΒΜ αν θυμάμαι καλά....
> 
> 2) Τα 20Κ ευρώ για τα 2Mbps τα μοίραζε με τις γραμμές dialup σε πόσους χρήστες; Μήπως θυμάσαι ότι υπήρχε και ένας λόγος συνδρομητών ανα μόντεμ; Εχει ξεχάσει κανείς απο τους παλιούς τις πολλές αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να συνδεθείς; Βέβαια τότε δεν υπήρχε ΕΠΑΚ, και έτσι δούλευες με μια αστική μονάδα, μέχρι να το κλείσεις ή να πέσει η γραμμή μόνη της. Με την έλευση του ΕΠΑΚ και της χρονοχρέωσης, τσιμπούσε η χρήση, και ήταν όλοι πιο προσεκτικοί, και γιαυτό έβρισκες τότε πιο εύκολα πια γραμμή ελεύθερη.
> 
> 3) Λυπάμαι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Οτι έπεσαν οι τιμές, σε σταθερές αξίες αυτό ειναι γεγονός. Τι πάει να πεί όμως αυτό; Σίγουρα ότι πχ το 1Mbps κόστιζε 200 ευρώ περίπου τον μήνα το 2003 και σήμερα κοστίζει κάτω απο 20 ευρώ! Αυτό πάει να πεί ότι υπάρχει άπειρο bw? Απο που και ως πού; Για ρώτα τον ξάδερφό σου να σε ενημερώσει πόση ειναι η διαθέσιμη χωρητικότητα, πχ Oteglobe. Σίγουρα πρέπει να ξέρει. Και αυτή κοστίζει Χ χρήματα. Σήμερα. Αύριο μπορεί να ρίξουν 1000 οπτικές και να πέσει το κόστος. Ομως αύριο. Αρα σήμερα και πάντα για σήμερα μιλώντας, δεν έχουμε άπειρο δωρεάν bw.
> 
> Οσο για την WIND και τα 20GB, βλέπεις ότι βάζει cap (και όχι cup, δεν ειναι φλιτζάνι). Σίγουρα τις περισσότερες φορές και να θες δεν θα φτάσεις εκεί, μιας και δεν θα πιάνεις καλές ταχύτητες. 
> ...


1) Τα 2 Mbps τα μοιραζε σε ολη την Ελλαδα. Ηταν ολη η διασυνδεση της με το εξωτερικο
2) Η αναλογια χρηστων με μοντεμ ειναι παντελως ασχετη αν και τοτε ηταν 1 προς 7, ετσι για ιστορικους λογους. Το 85% της κινησης προερχοταν απο LL
3) Τον καιρο εκεινο δεν υπηρχαν τορεντομουλαραδες!!!
4) Οχι μονο δεν υπηρχε ΕΠΑΚ αλλα τα περισσοτερα POPs λειτουργουσαν με γραμμες Hellascom 64 ή 128 Kbps και σηκωναν 30 modem σε PRI ISDN δηλαδη 8 KB/s για 30 χρηστες!!!!!
5) Η χωρητητικοτητα των σκληρων δισκων ηταν 1 με 1.2 GB!! Αρα τι να κατεβασεις...???
6) Το dialup ηταν πιο ακριβο απο μια ADSL σημερα (χωρις κλησεις ΟΤΕ). Παρολα αυτα...
7) *Εκει να δεις μπουκωμα, και δεν εφταιγαν τορεντομουλαραδες*
8) Οσο για το cup/cap εσυ δεν κανεις τυπογραφικα λαθη?
9) Για το AWMN δεν ανεφερα για διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο διοτι ειναι ασχετο!!! Ειναι ομως ενα ασυρματο δικτυο που διακινουνται ΤΒ δεδομενων την ωρα με DC++ και παρολα αυτα δεν πιταρει ενω το φασμα του ειναι κατα πολυ μικροτερο απο τη χωρητηκοτητα των οπτικων ινων που εχουν οι παροχοι. Μη ξεχνας πως ειναι ασυρματη ζευξη!
10 ) Στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε τοσους πολλους χρηστες ωστε η τεχνολογια να σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα. Τι να πουν και στην Ιαπωνια δλδ που το P2P δεν περναει απο εναλλακτικα δικτυα αλλα απο τις DSL συνδεσεις τους? Και οι χρηστες εκει ειναι μερικες δεκαδες εκατομμυρια και υποθετω πως γνωριζεις την τρελα τους με την τεχνολογια (που σημαινει οτι ο μεσος χρηστης εκει διακινει δεκαδες GB τη μερα). Εκει τα δικτυα πως αντεχουν? Και πως το κοστος ειναι μικροτερο για τον συνδρομητη?
11) Αν το P2P νομιζεις οτι το κρατανε οι εταιριες για να προσελκυσουν πελατεια και οτι θα το κοψουν καποια στιγμη πλανασαι! Πολλοι δοκιμασαν να γινουν content provider με παροχη IPTV (cable TV κτλ) και??? Ειδες πολλους να ενδιαφερονται? Δημοσκοπηση δειχνει τα πραγματα απαισιοδοξα σε ολη την Ευρωπη για υπηρεσιες 3play & 4play (για το δευτερο ακομα λιγοτερο). Ο κοσμος δεν ενδαφερεται σε σχεση με την Ιαπωνια ή αλλες χωρες! Γι αυτο και υπαρχουν δικτυα με cap! ΔΕΝ γουσταρουν να κανουν αναβαθμισεις. Ακομα και να μην ηταν ετσι μπορεις να φανταστεις τι φασμα μπορει να τραβηξει η interactive IPTV? Πολυ περισσοτερο απο το P2P καθως θα απαιτεις και ποιοτητα εικονας!!!!
12) Και το τελευταιο 3play και 4play υπηρεσιες με cap δεν γινεται!!! Πολλαπλασιασμο φανταζομαι ξερεις. Βαλε την ποιοτητα της εικονας που θελεις επι τη διαρκεια της μονο και μονο για να βρεις τον ογκο των δεδομενων που θα κατεβασεις για να την δεις. Και φυσικα θα την δεις realtime που σημαινει σταθερη ταχυτητα download. Για παραδειγμα μιαμιση ωρα ταινια MPEG2 ποιοτητας ειναι 700 MB μονο σε μιαμιση ωρα βασει των παραπανω. Και θα δεις μονο μια? Εσυ? Οι υπολοιποι στο σπιτι? Αληθεια, ποση ωρα θα παιζει μια IPTV τη μερα. Σκεψου το παραπανω, οτι για καθε ωρα που θα παιζει θα διακινουνται περιπου 478 MB. Χωρια την αλλη χρηση που θες για Ιντερνετ (χωρις P2P). Και αυτα *μονο* απο τη δικη σου τη γραμμη. Ποσους συνδρομητες θες να εχει η Ελλαδα??? Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις που το παω. Απλα μαθηματικα!!!! Αυτα αν αναρωτιεσαι που θα φτασει το bw σημερα / αυριο!!!!   :Cool:

----------


## MrG

> Ξαναματαρωταω.
> Ετσι συμπεριφερεσαι στην καθημερινη σου ζωη; Αντι για επιχειρηματα επιθεση και προσβολες;



ο yes master!! δοκιμασες pop corn?θες λιγα?

πες μου το επιχειρημα σου στην φραση σου -πηγαμε σε δυο χωρες και.....κλασικη ελληνικη....- 

και ετσι ενημερωτικα εκει εζησα και οχι σαν τουριστας.

----------


## miltosk

> Εγώ βλέπω ότι οι περισσότεροι ISPs έχουν ζημιές, επειδή παρέχουν υπηρεσίες κάτω του κόστους για να μείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί.


Δε χρειαζεται να μεινουν τοσοι, λιγοι και καλοι




> Όπως καμία άλλη επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους σε βάθος χρόνου, έτσι δε μπορούν και οι ΙSPs να σας αφήνουν για πάντα να κατεβάζετε 24/7 ό,τι να 'ναι πληρώνοντας 30€ το μήνα ή και λιγότερα.


Ας μην πουλανε κατω του κοστους αλλα ας αφησουν το δικτυο τους διχως περιορισμους. Τι λογικη ειναι αυτη του πουλαω κατω του κοστους και βαζω cap για να μειωσω τις απωλειες τις οικονομικης μου πολιτικης και να μη χρειαστει να κανω επενδυσεις




> Έτσι δουλεύει ο καπιταλισμός μας, και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ας πάει στην Κούβα.


Οπως το ειπες ο καπιταλισμος μας (ελληνικη ιδιομορφια) οχι ο ελευθερος και υγιης ανταγωνισμος




> Το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet. Γιατί πρόοδος του Internet δε σημαίνει να κατεβάζετε όποια τανία ή τσόντα βρείτε μπροστά σας.


Δικο σου ειναι αυτο ή σου το σφυριξαν?  :ROFL:  Την τελευταια φορα που κοιταξα ζουσαμε σε ελευθερη και δημοκρατικη κοινωνια! Τελος παντων αν το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet, να μου φερεις την επιστημονικη μελετη που καταληγει σε αυτο το συμπερασμα (επειδη ειπες οτι μιλας με facts και για να μη με θεωρησεις ξερω και εγω τι)

Και τελος αντι να βαλουν οι τορεντομουλαραδες μισθωμενη γραμμη δεν βαζεις εσυ καλυτερα (και οι υπολοιποι) μια frame relay 100% CIR για να εχετε εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα χωρις να παραπονιεστε για μπουκωματα? Την προτεινουν και οι μεγαλοι παροχοι!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κάποιοι μπερδεύουν τη δημοκρατία με την ασυδοσία..

----------


## miltosk

> Κάποιοι μπερδεύουν τη δημοκρατία με την ασυδοσία..


Οχι φιλε μου στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση! Γιατι στη δημοκρατια υπαρχει νομοθεσια. Και αν ανατρεξεις σε αυτη θα δεις οτι πουθενα δεν αναφαρει για cap ή για αλογιστη χρηση Ιντερνετ.

Δικα σας κατασκευασματα...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν είναι λογικό να απαιτείς εσύ και όλοι μαζί να κατεβάζετε τερματισμένοι όλη μέρα..

----------


## hemlock

> Οχι φιλε μου στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση! Γιατι στη δημοκρατια υπαρχει νομοθεσια. Και αν ανατρεξεις σε αυτη θα δεις οτι πουθενα δεν αναφαρει για cap ή για αλογιστη χρηση Ιντερνετ.
> 
> Δικα σας κατασκευασματα...


Παιζεις με τις λεξεις ή μου φαινεται...?
Το μεχρι 24 στις συμβασεις που υπογραφουμε το εχεις προσεξει? Μεταφορικα αν το σκεφτεις και αυτο cap μπορεις να το θεωρησεις... :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Δε χρειαζεται να μεινουν τοσοι, λιγοι και καλοι


Αυτό να το πεις σε αυτόν που απαντούσα τότε, πριν 8 μήνες (νωρίς μας θυμήθηκες), ο οποίος έγραφε «Μήπως δεν θα κάνουν απόσβεση;».
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απόσβεση θα κάνουν όσοι επιβιώσουν, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι θα χάσουν όλα όσα επένδυσαν, και με αυτή τη λογική δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να ορίσεις σε καμία εταιρία το πόσα λεφτά θα ρίξει τη στιγμή που δεν ξέρει αν θα τα πάρει ποτέ πίσω. 





> Ας μην πουλανε κατω του κοστους αλλα ας αφησουν το δικτυο τους διχως περιορισμους. Τι λογικη ειναι αυτη του πουλαω κατω του κοστους και βαζω cap για να μειωσω τις απωλειες τις οικονομικης μου πολιτικης και να μη χρειαστει να κανω επενδυσεις


Πάμε πάλι στα μαθήματα καπιταλισμού. Η κάθε εταιρία ακολουθεί όποια στρατηγική θεωρεί καλύτερη.
Αν εσένα δε σου αρέσει το χ προϊόν που σου πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους και που δεν έχει πάντα τέλεια συμπεριφορά, μπορείς άνετα να πάρεις το Υ προϊόν που θα έχει εγγυημένα τέλεια συμπεριφορά.





> Οπως το ειπες ο καπιταλισμος μας (ελληνικη ιδιομορφια) οχι ο ελευθερος και υγιης ανταγωνισμος


Α, μόνο ο δικός μας ε;
Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ίδια ακριβώς έγιναν και αλλού; 





> Δικο σου ειναι αυτο ή σου το σφυριξαν?


Αυτό είναι η άποψή μου. 
Έχω την απαίτηση να τη σέβεσαι, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνείς. Μιας και θέλεις να μας δώσεις και μαθήματα δημοκρατίας, κοίτα να είσαι πρώτος εσύ δημοκρατικός. 





> Την τελευταια φορα που κοιταξα ζουσαμε σε ελευθερη και δημοκρατικη κοινωνια!


Ελεύθερη και δημοκρατική κοινωνία σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς εσύ να επιβάλεις στον άλλον τι θα σου πουλάει (όπως δε σου επιβάλλει και να το αγοράσεις). Αν δε σου αρέσει το προϊόν του, απλά μην το αγοράζεις. 





> Τελος παντων αν το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet, να μου φερεις την επιστημονικη μελετη που καταληγει σε αυτο το συμπερασμα (επειδη ειπες οτι μιλας με facts και για να μη με θεωρησεις ξερω και εγω τι)


Έχεις μπερδέψει μια σειρά από έννοιες.
Το ότι το traffic shaping συμβάλει στην πρόοδο του Internet το ισχυρίζομαι εγώ, και αν θέλεις μπορώ να στο τεκμησιώσω εγώ με δικά μου επιχειρήματα (και να ακούσω τα δικά σου με τα οποία θα τεκμηριώνεις το αντίθετο). Θα βρεις πολλά άρθρα στο web που στηρίζουν τη μια ή την άλλη άποψη.
Όσο δεν έχει αποδειχτεί *ρητά και οριστικά* από κανέναν το αν συμβάλλει ή όχι, τότε δεν υπάρχει κάποιο fact (fact=γεγονός).





> Και τελος αντι να βαλουν οι τορεντομουλαραδες μισθωμενη γραμμη δεν βαζεις εσυ καλυτερα (και οι υπολοιποι) μια frame relay 100% CIR για να εχετε εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα χωρις να παραπονιεστε για μπουκωματα? Την προτεινουν και οι μεγαλοι παροχοι!


Εγώ έχω βάλει αυτό που θεωρώ καλύτερο για τις ανάγκες μου. Πληρώνω γύρω στα 20 ευρώ το μήνα (37,90 μαζί με το τηλέφωνο) και πάει μια χαρά. Αν μια μέρα ο πάροχός μου αναγκαστεί να εφαρμόσει Traffic Shaping για να περιορίσει τους τσοντάκηδες τορεντομουλαράδες προσωπικά θα επικροτήσω (άσε που δε θα το κρατήσει πολύ, αφού οι τσοντάκηδες τορεντομουλαράδες θα πάνε σε άλλο πάροχο και θα ξεμπουκώσουμε  :One thumb up:  ).
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε είμαι μια χαρά.  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> 1) Τα 2 Mbps τα μοιραζε σε ολη την Ελλαδα. Ηταν ολη η διασυνδεση της με το εξωτερικο
> 2) Η αναλογια χρηστων με μοντεμ ειναι παντελως ασχετη αν και τοτε ηταν 1 προς 7, ετσι για ιστορικους λογους. Το 85% της κινησης προερχοταν απο LL


Γιατί ήταν άσχετη; Μάλλον δεν έζησες εκεινη την εποχή, όπου πολλές φορές δεν έπιανες γραμμή γιατί δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερο μόντεμ. Α, και τότε η 4ΝΕΤ ήταν εαν θυμάμαι καλά (δεν ήμουν συνδρομητής της), ακαδημαικής δράσης. Δεν ήταν ιδιωτική εταιρία. 




> 3) Τον καιρο εκεινο δεν υπηρχαν τορεντομουλαραδες!!!


Σωστό, υπήρχε όμως usenet, και δεν ήταν περιορισμένα τα groups όπως είναι σήμερα. Και φυσικά ftp. Η τεχνολογία προχώρησε σε μουλάρια και τορρεντς, απλά γιατί πλέον δεν επαρκούσε το ftp για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες. 




> 4) Οχι μονο δεν υπηρχε ΕΠΑΚ αλλα τα περισσοτερα POPs λειτουργουσαν με γραμμες Hellascom 64 ή 128 Kbps και σηκωναν 30 modem σε PRI ISDN δηλαδη 8 KB/s για 30 χρηστες!!!!!


Για ποιά εποχή αναφέρεσε; Για το 1993; Γιατί για να σε ενημερώσω μόνο, η HellasCOM ξεκίνησε το 1995. Είμαστε απο τους πρώτους συνδρομητές, και η εταιρία συμμετείχε και στο πιλοτικό και έχει NMS με τριψήφιο αριθμό! (το ακούει το helpdesk, και κάποιοι καινούργιοι που δεν ξέρουν νομίζουν ότι τους κάνουμε πλάκα). Αυτα όσον αφορά γραμμές HellasCOM. Για το ΕΠΑΚ έχεις δίκιο, ξεκίνησε αργότερα. Αλλο το ISDN άλλο το Hellascom. Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει μεταξύ τους. Το ότι μοίραζε 128Kbps σε 30 μόντεμς, είναι κάτι ανάλογο με το σημερινό που ισχύει ως contention ratio στις ADSL.  Και δεν καταλαβαίνω που θες να καταλήξεις. Τι θες να αποδείξεις;




> 5) Η χωρητητικοτητα των σκληρων δισκων ηταν 1 με 1.2 GB!! Αρα τι να κατεβασεις...???


Και αυτό σημαίνει ότι δικαιολογείται σήμερα κάποιος να γεμίζει ΤΒ επειδή έχει δίσκους αυτή της χωρητικότητας; Δηλαδή εκεί το αιτιάζουμε; 




> 6) Το dialup ηταν πιο ακριβο απο μια ADSL σημερα (χωρις κλησεις ΟΤΕ). Παρολα αυτα...
> 7) *Εκει να δεις μπουκωμα, και δεν εφταιγαν τορεντομουλαραδες*


*

*είπαμε ότι εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχαν άλλα. Και σίγουρα μπορείς πολύ πιο εύκολα να μπουκώσεις μια γραμμή 33-48Kbps που ήταν ένα μόντεμ, απο ότι μια χιλιάρα γραμμή σήμερα.




> 8) Οσο για το cup/cap εσυ δεν κανεις τυπογραφικα λαθη?


Γιαυτό και δέχομαι ευχαρίστως παρατηρήσεις για να διορθώνομαι  :Razz:  Παρεπιμπτόντως το είχες γραψει δύο φορές έτσι, άρα δεν ήταν ένα λάθος απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.




> 9) Για το AWMN δεν ανεφερα για διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο διοτι ειναι ασχετο!!! Ειναι ομως ενα ασυρματο δικτυο που διακινουνται ΤΒ δεδομενων την ωρα με DC++ και παρολα αυτα δεν πιταρει ενω το φασμα του ειναι κατα πολυ μικροτερο απο τη χωρητηκοτητα των οπτικων ινων που εχουν οι παροχοι. Μη ξεχνας πως ειναι ασυρματη ζευξη!


Και όμως είναι πολύ σχετικό. Θάλεγα νομοτελιακά σχετικό. Ας φτιάξουμε και εμείς ένα άλλο δίκτυο μεταξύ μας, είτε wifi, είτε ενσύρματο (η τεχνολογία δεν παίζει σε αυτή την περίπτωση), και ας ανταλλάσουμε μεταξύ μας αρχεία. Ο μόνος περιορισμός στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι το backhaul του δικτύου που χρησιμοποιούμε. Τι να πιτάρει δηλαδή; 




> 10 ) Στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε τοσους πολλους χρηστες ωστε η τεχνολογια να σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα. Τι να πουν και στην Ιαπωνια δλδ που το P2P δεν περναει απο εναλλακτικα δικτυα αλλα απο τις DSL συνδεσεις τους? Και οι χρηστες εκει ειναι μερικες δεκαδες εκατομμυρια και υποθετω πως γνωριζεις την τρελα τους με την τεχνολογια (που σημαινει οτι ο μεσος χρηστης εκει διακινει δεκαδες GB τη μερα). Εκει τα δικτυα πως αντεχουν? Και πως το κοστος ειναι μικροτερο για τον συνδρομητη?


Μήπως επειδή εκεί και η κουτσή μαρία έχει adsl; Λέω μήπως; Ειναι τυχαίο που η ευρυζωνική διείσδυση στην Ελλάδα, με όλες τις φετεινές αναβαθμίσεις, ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα κλπ, έχει φτάσει κάπου στο 6 ή 8% ενώ ο μέσος όρος της Ευρώπης είναι κοντά στο 20% και οι πρώτες χώρες μετράνε ποσοστό 50% και βάλε; Αλλο να έχεις κατασκευάσει υποδομές για να στηρίξεις 1 εκατομύριο χρήστες, και άλλο για 10 εκατομύρια χρήστες (για την Ελλάδα μιλώντας). Αλλο να έχεις γραμμές με το διεθνές ιντερνετ της τάξεως  των 30Gbps συνολικά για όλους τους παρόχους, και άλλο 100+.





> 11) Αν το P2P νομιζεις οτι το κρατανε οι εταιριες για να προσελκυσουν πελατεια και οτι θα το κοψουν καποια στιγμη πλανασαι! Πολλοι δοκιμασαν να γινουν content provider με παροχη IPTV (cable TV κτλ) και??? Ειδες πολλους να ενδιαφερονται? Δημοσκοπηση δειχνει τα πραγματα απαισιοδοξα σε ολη την Ευρωπη για υπηρεσιες 3play & 4play (για το δευτερο ακομα λιγοτερο).


Θέλω link της δημοσκόπησης. πάντως στο Παρίσι πάει καλά η ιστορία με το 3play, παρόλα τα λεγόμενά σου.




> Ο κοσμος δεν ενδαφερεται σε σχεση με την Ιαπωνια ή αλλες χωρες! Γι αυτο και υπαρχουν δικτυα με cap! ΔΕΝ γουσταρουν να κανουν αναβαθμισεις. Ακομα και να μην ηταν ετσι μπορεις να φανταστεις τι φασμα μπορει να τραβηξει η interactive IPTV? Πολυ περισσοτερο απο το P2P καθως θα απαιτεις και ποιοτητα εικονας!!!!
> 12) Και το τελευταιο 3play και 4play υπηρεσιες με cap δεν γινεται!!! Πολλαπλασιασμο φανταζομαι ξερεις. Βαλε την ποιοτητα της εικονας που θελεις επι τη διαρκεια της μονο και μονο για να βρεις τον ογκο των δεδομενων που θα κατεβασεις για να την δεις. Και φυσικα θα την δεις realtime που σημαινει σταθερη ταχυτητα download. Για παραδειγμα μιαμιση ωρα ταινια MPEG2 ποιοτητας ειναι 700 MB μονο σε μιαμιση ωρα βασει των παραπανω. Και θα δεις μονο μια? Εσυ? Οι υπολοιποι στο σπιτι? Αληθεια, ποση ωρα θα παιζει μια IPTV τη μερα. Σκεψου το παραπανω, οτι για καθε ωρα που θα παιζει θα διακινουνται περιπου 478 MB. Χωρια την αλλη χρηση που θες για Ιντερνετ (χωρις P2P). Και αυτα *μονο* απο τη δικη σου τη γραμμη. Ποσους συνδρομητες θες να εχει η Ελλαδα??? Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις που το παω. Απλα μαθηματικα!!!! Αυτα αν αναρωτιεσαι που θα φτασει το bw σημερα / αυριο!!!!


Eπειδή δεν ξέρεις γιατί μιλάς, και δεν κάνεις καν το κόπο να αναζητήσεις λίγο για να μάθεις πέντε πράγματα, μάθε λοιπόν, ότι κατα κανόνα το 3play φτιάχνεται με video servers δίπλα στα dslam. Και γιαυτό προχωράνε σε ip dslams, γιατί γίνεται πιο εύκολη η διαδικασία. Να μην επεκταθώ περισσότερο, κάνε τον κόπο και ψάξε να μάθεις, πριν πετάς ότι νομίζεις. Σιγά μην βάλουν Τbps προκειμένου να δώσουν 3play!!! Επίσης υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται multicast. Διάβασε και γιαυτό...

----------


## anon

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από DSLaManiaC
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι λογικό να απαιτείς εσύ και όλοι μαζί να κατεβάζετε τερματισμένοι όλη μέρα..
> 
> 
> Κατσε ρε φιλαρακι θα με τρελανεις. Βαση ποιας λογικης? Με αλλα λογια που το λεει? Αν οχι στη νομοθεσια, αν οχι στην πολιτικη των παροχων, αν οχι σε κανενα parer απο εγκυρο επιστημονικο υλικο? Ειπα και προηγουμενως, δικο σας εφευρημα...
> 
> Οσο για το θεμα της νομιμοτητας του υλικου που κατεβαινει, γιατι θιχτηκε και αυτο. Τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι εμπορικα δικαιωματα. Γι αυτο και δεν κλεινουν τα torrents. Υπαρχει νομικο κενο. Αν εγω κατεβασω για παραδειγμα ενα δισκο ενος καλλιτεχνη σε mp3 εκει υπαρχει διεθνες νομικο κενο. 1) Γιατι δεν το πληρωσα αφου δεν μου το πουλησε κανεις αρα δεν υπαρχει εμπορικη συναλλαγη και φυσικα δεν ταυτιζεται με το προϊον που πουλαει η δισκογραφικη. 2)Δειτε το και αλλιως στην αγορα κυκλοφορουν ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΑ μαϊμου προϊοντα (μπλουζακια, παντελονια κτλ) με επωνυμο Label (Gucci, Armani και τα σχετικα) και συ πας και το ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙΣ, εισαι νομιμος ή παρανομος? Μιλαμε για εμπορικη συναλλαγη, προσεχε τι λεω!!!!
> ...





> Οχι φιλε μου στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση! Γιατι στη δημοκρατια υπαρχει νομοθεσια. Και αν ανατρεξεις σε αυτη θα δεις οτι πουθενα δεν αναφαρει για cap ή για αλογιστη χρηση Ιντερνετ.
> 
> Δικα σας κατασκευασματα...



Το τι πουλάνε οι πάροχοι, δεν είναι δικά μας κατασκευάσματα. Για λόγους που δεν θάθελα να αναλύσω σε βάθος έχουμε αυτό που έχουμε σήμερα. Εαν αύριο όλοι οι πάροχοι πάνε σε cap εσύ τι θα κάνεις; Μήπως η νομοθεσία λέει ότι δεν πρέπει να βάζει cap; Η εαν βάλει TS χωρίς να το γνωρίζεις, ή έστω και να το γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει αλλά λεπτομέρειες των κανόνων δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις, θα είσαι καλυμένος;

Oσο για τα μαιμού μπλουζάκια κλπ, και εκεί υπάρχει παρανομία, αλλά πρέπει αυτός που χάνει απο αυτή την περίπτωση να ασκήσει δίωξη, και κατα κανόνα πάει σε αυτούς που τα πουλάνε όχι στους αγοραστές. Στην περίπτωση διακίνησης παράνομα ψηφιακού υλικού υπάρχουν διαφορές, όπως ότι δεν γίνεται με σκοπό το κέρδος, τουλάχιστον απο αυτό που το διανέμει...

----------


## maik

> ο yes master!! δοκιμασες pop corn?θες λιγα?


Καλα βρε υσηχασε, εχει Λουκυ Λουκ τετοιες ωρες στην tv. Δες το κανει καλο. εκτονωνεσαι κιολας.

----------


## nontasg

To cap or not to cap?This is the question... :Laughing:

----------


## Oxydous

Λοιπόν διάβασα όλο το thread και οφείλω να πω ότι με εκπλήσει κάτι άλλο που δεν βλέπω να το τόνισε κάποιος.... Εγώ όταν ο πάροχος μου μου έστειλε στο σπίτι το συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης μου για υπογραφή ... Θυμάμαι εμένα να ρωτάω : "Και τι ακριβώς υπογράφω τώρα;" και την απάντηση: " Ότι αποδέχεστε σύνδεση ''τάδε'' παρόχου για 24 Μbps (^^) !!!! '' Πολύ ωραία λέω και γω το ζώον χωρίς καχυποψία ... Τελικά εδώ και 1 - 1.5 μήνα ... έχω γύρω στα 70 κb.... Η αφασία είναι ότι πιο πριν ήμουν στον ίδιο πάροχο με γραμμή 768 κ κατέβαζα με την ίδια ταχύτητα... και με πήραν να μου πουν ότι αφού πληρώνετε που πληρώνετε 39 ευρώ.. δε τα κάνουμε 43 και να έχετε 24 mbps; Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει νοήμων άνθρωπος που θα απαντούσε όχι.... :Closed topic: 

Και η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν.. Από νομικής απόψεως που αυτήν καταλαβαίνω... Εγώ ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ 24mbps... όλα αυτά που διάβασα κ έμαθα εδώ περί cap και ιστορίες που ομολογώ δεν είχα ιδέα... τι με νοιάζουν ρε παιδιά ;  :RTFM:  Εμένα το συμβόλαιο μου λέει ότι ο πάροχος μου ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΕ λέει ξεκάθαρα να μου παρέχει 24mbps... Δε μπορώ (-ούμε) να κινηθούμε μαζικά νομικώς εναντίον αυτού; Αν δε μπορεί να τα προσφέρει και είναι μια θεωρητική ταχύτητα απ ότι φαίνετε.... γιάτι λέει υποχρεούτε στο συμβόλαιο ρε παιδιά;;; Ούτε ο εισοδηματίας το τηλεπαιχνίδι να ήταν .. "Κατεβάστε ΜΕΧΡΙ και με 24 mbps (λέμε τώρα)!!!!''  :Worthy:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λέει ΕΩΣ 24 mbps και θα πω ακόμη μια φορά όποιος θέλει εγγύησεις υπάρχουν και οι μισθωμένες.

Τι είπες? Είναι ακριβές? Περαστικά τότε, αλλά επειδή θέλουμε κι εμείς αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες CAP CAP CAP CAP

----------


## Oxydous

> Λέει ΕΩΣ 24 mbps και θα πω ακόμη μια φορά όποιος θέλει εγγύησεις υπάρχουν και οι μισθωμένες.
> 
> Τι είπες? Είναι ακριβές? Περαστικά τότε, αλλά επειδή θέλουμε κι εμείς αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες CAP CAP CAP CAP


Ώπα ρε ψηλέ δεν είμαι χαζός.. σου λέω γράφει ο πάροχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να μου παρέχει 24 mbps... και παρεπιμπτόντως.. τι εννοείς όταν λες μισθωμένες; δεν είμαστε όλοι γνώριμοι με το τι είναι διαθέσιμο....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ώπα ρε ψηλέ δεν είμαι χαζός.. σου λέω γράφει ο πάροχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να μου παρέχει 24 mbps... και παρεπιμπτόντως.. τι εννοείς όταν λες μισθωμένες; δεν είμαστε όλοι γνώριμοι με το τι είναι διαθέσιμο....


Είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου παρέχει 24 mbps? Διάβασε λίγο το forum κ ξανα έλα να το πείς αυτό  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μισθωμένες εννοώ γραμμές που θα σου παρέχουν τα 24mbps καθαρά που ζητάς αλλά κάνουν και μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ το μήνα.

----------


## miltosk

> Είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου παρέχει 24 mbps? Διάβασε λίγο το forum κ ξανα έλα να το πείς αυτό 
> 
> Μισθωμένες εννοώ γραμμές που θα σου παρέχουν τα 24mbps καθαρά που ζητάς αλλά κάνουν και μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ το μήνα.


Οι μισθωμενες γραμμες δεν σου παρεχουν εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα, η διαφορα ειναι οτι συμπιπτει η ονομαστικη με την πραγματικη ταχυτητα και οτι ειναι end2end αρχιτεκτονικης!

Το frame relay σου παρεχει εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα σε CIR που το ζητας εσυ στον παροχο σου!!!!!!!


Και παραλιγο να το ξεχασω... Ειδες φανταζομαι τι εγινε με τη France Telecom που πουλουσε κατω του κοστους. Την περιμενε τσουχτερο προστιμο. Αυτα στο αν μπορουν και οι εταιριες να κανουν οτι νομιζουν με την πολιτικη τους.
........Auto merged post: miltosk added 4 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........




> Παιζεις με τις λεξεις ή μου φαινεται...?
> Το μεχρι 24 στις συμβασεις που υπογραφουμε το εχεις προσεξει? Μεταφορικα αν το σκεφτεις και αυτο cap μπορεις να το θεωρησεις...


Διαβασε λιγο ποιοι παραγοντες καθοριζουν την ταχυτητα της ADSL σου και μετα πες μου αν παιζω με τις λεξεις ή αν το παραπανω με το εως μπορει να θεωρηθει cap.

Δεν σου βαζει ο παροχος περιορισμους. Οι περιορισμοι "μπαινουν" απο αλλες αιτιες, δεν ειναι στην πολιτικη του παροχου...

........Auto merged post: miltosk added 11 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........




> Γιατί ήταν άσχετη; Μάλλον δεν έζησες εκεινη την εποχή, όπου πολλές φορές δεν έπιανες γραμμή γιατί δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερο μόντεμ. Α, και τότε η 4ΝΕΤ ήταν εαν θυμάμαι καλά (δεν ήμουν συνδρομητής της), ακαδημαικής δράσης. Δεν ήταν ιδιωτική εταιρία.


Aπλα παρειχε μισθωμενα κυκλωματα σε ολους (πανεπιστημια, εταιριες κτλ) Μπηκε εκεινη την εποχη στο dialup διοτι εσπασε μια "συμφωνια κυριων" Αν οντως ζουσες σε εκεινη την εποχη θα το θυμασαι 




> Για ποιά εποχή αναφέρεσε; Για το 1993; Γιατί για να σε ενημερώσω μόνο, η HellasCOM ξεκίνησε το 1995. Είμαστε απο τους πρώτους συνδρομητές, και η εταιρία συμμετείχε και στο πιλοτικό και έχει NMS με τριψήφιο αριθμό! (το ακούει το helpdesk, και κάποιοι καινούργιοι που δεν ξέρουν νομίζουν ότι τους κάνουμε πλάκα). Αυτα όσον αφορά γραμμές HellasCOM. Για το ΕΠΑΚ έχεις δίκιο, ξεκίνησε αργότερα. Αλλο το ISDN άλλο το Hellascom. Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει μεταξύ τους. Το ότι μοίραζε 128Kbps σε 30 μόντεμς, είναι κάτι ανάλογο με το σημερινό που ισχύει ως contention ratio στις ADSL.  Και δεν καταλαβαίνω που θες να καταλήξεις. Τι θες να αποδείξεις;.


Γιατι το 1993 δεν υπηρχαν μισθωμενα κυκλωματα? Απλα η HellasCom ξεκινησε την εμπορικη λειτουργια της το 1995. Τα μοντεμ ηταν πανω σε ISDN και συνδεονταν με router που δρομολογουσε την κινηση με το μισθωμενο κυκλωμα των 64 Kbps (αν δεν θες να το λεω HellasCom). Απλα θελω να καταληξω οτι εμπλοκη υπηρχε και τοτε και δεν συγκρινεται με τις σημερινες γκρινιες. Τοτε παλευες για να συνδεθεις και αν το καταφερνες και δεν επεφτε η γραμμη σου απολαμβαζες ταχυτητες 1 ή 2 KB/s τη στιγμη που το μοντεμ σου μπορουσε και 4 με 4.5!!!




> Και αυτό σημαίνει ότι δικαιολογείται σήμερα κάποιος να γεμίζει ΤΒ επειδή έχει δίσκους αυτή της χωρητικότητας; Δηλαδή εκεί το αιτιάζουμε; .


Εσυ φιλε μου τι χωρητικοτητας δισκο εχεις και τι περιεχομενο εχεις μεσα? Θελω και αναφορα ελευθερου χωρου (αν δεν ειμαι αδιακριτος)







> Μήπως επειδή εκεί και η κουτσή μαρία έχει adsl; Λέω μήπως; Ειναι τυχαίο που η ευρυζωνική διείσδυση στην Ελλάδα, με όλες τις φετεινές αναβαθμίσεις, ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα κλπ, έχει φτάσει κάπου στο 6 ή 8% ενώ ο μέσος όρος της Ευρώπης είναι κοντά στο 20% και οι πρώτες χώρες μετράνε ποσοστό 50% και βάλε; Αλλο να έχεις κατασκευάσει υποδομές για να στηρίξεις 1 εκατομύριο χρήστες, και άλλο για 10 εκατομύρια χρήστες (για την Ελλάδα μιλώντας). Αλλο να έχεις γραμμές με το διεθνές ιντερνετ της τάξεως  των 30Gbps συνολικά για όλους τους παρόχους, και άλλο 100+..


Γι αυτο ακριβως μιλαω για το 6% και τα δικτυα των 100 Mbps. Δεν συμφωνεις οτι πρεπει να προωθηθει η ευρυζωνικοτητα και να γινουν αναβαθμισεις?




> Eπειδή δεν ξέρεις γιατί μιλάς, και δεν κάνεις καν το κόπο να αναζητήσεις λίγο για να μάθεις πέντε πράγματα, μάθε λοιπόν, ότι κατα κανόνα το 3play φτιάχνεται με video servers δίπλα στα dslam. Και γιαυτό προχωράνε σε ip dslams, γιατί γίνεται πιο εύκολη η διαδικασία. Να μην επεκταθώ περισσότερο, κάνε τον κόπο και ψάξε να μάθεις, πριν πετάς ότι νομίζεις. Σιγά μην βάλουν Τbps προκειμένου να δώσουν 3play!!! Επίσης υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται multicast. Διάβασε και γιαυτό...


Με multicast κατα κανονα παρεχεται ως "εναλλακτικη" λυση για παροχη video. Και λεω για "εναλλακτικη" γιατι ειναι η "φτηνη" λυση οχι η αξιοπιστη. Διαβασε και για τις λοιπες τεχνολογιες για να μαθαινεις... Στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω ειναι πως σιγα νη βαλουν στην Ελλαδα ΤΒ!!! Ναι οι περισσοτεροι δεν προκειται να το κανουν! Γιατι δεν ειναι επαγγελματιες αλλα για ερασιτεχνες. Σε αλλες αγορες το συστημα θα τους ειχε απορριψει!

Οσο για την ιστορια με το "σφυριγμα" δεν ηθελα φιλε μου να σε προσβαλω και μην αρπαζεσαι! Την αποψη σου την ακουσα και την δεχομαι αλλα δεξου και συ την απαντηση μου (αυτο ειναι δημοκρατια). Απλα την αποψη σου που καλα κανεις και την εχεις οπως ειναι τη σχολιασα με χιουμορ!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

η παρακατω εικονα ειναι επακριβως η απαντηση μου στα περι καπιταλισμου που λετε καποιοι

οσο για τα υπολοιπα που λετε απλα θα σας πω αν δεν ηταν αυτοι που καποιοι εδω μεσα κατηγορουν για το μπουκωμα θα εισασταν στην εποχη αν οχι της PSTN/ISDN αντε να ειχατε ADSL (εως 1024 το πολυ) και αυτο ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο απο "εσωτερικες πηγες" στους παροχους δεν θα υπηρχε επιχειρηματικο σχεδιο αναπτυξης του "γρηγορου ιντερνετ" αν δεν υπηρχαν οι χρηστες που τους λετε "κακους" και η ολυμπιαδα της αθηνας.

και επαναλαμβανω :

δεν ειστε οι αρμοδιοι να κρινετε τους αλλους το τι κανουν με την συνδεση/γραμμη τους που αυτοι εχουν υπογραψει και αυτοι πληρωνουν.

αρμοδιοι ειναι οι αρχες/παροχοι/εταιρειες

τωρα αν αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινετε ειναι δικο σας προβλημα οχι δικο μου.

κουμαντο στην συνδεση μου/γραμμη μου που εγω πληρωνω κανω μονο εγω κανεις αλλος.

οσο για τα χαλια του ιντερνετ δυστυχως καποιοι δεν τα ξερετε τοσο καλα (εγω μπαινω απο την δεκαετια του 80) και ακομα δεν εχουμε φτασει ουτε το 1/3 των αλλων χωρων και διπλανων απο μας και οχι.

----------


## miltosk

Eίναι γνωστό πως οι ADSL συνδέσεις δεν παρέχουν εγγυημένες ταχύτητες. Ωστόσο η χρήση p2p εφαρμογών επιβαρύνει τα δίκτυα των παρόχων διεθνώς και προκαλεί προβληματισμό για το πώς πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί. Πρόσφατα στη Βρετανία ξεκίνησε η λήψη μέτρων κατά των "σπάταλων" χρηστών. Πώς κρίνετε το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο και ποια λύση θα είχατε να προτείνετε;


Γ.Κ.: Κατʼ αρχάς εμείς δεν περιορίζουμε καθόλου τη χρήση του Internet. Ίσα-ίσα οι σπάταλοι χρήστες για μας είναι αυτοί που θα διδάξουν και στους υπόλοιπους το Internet. Βρισκόμαστε, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, σε μια φάση ανάπτυξης, μακριά από το να σκεφτόμαστε τέτοια μέτρα. 


Δεν θα φτάσει σε σημείο που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα;

Γ.Κ.: Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σιγά-σιγά οι εταιρίες θα δημιουργήσουν το περιεχόμενο και θα στήσουν τα δίκτυά τους ούτως ώστε να μην είναι γι αυτές ένα πρόβλημα τα p2p, που όντως για μερικούς είναι. Αν δεν έχεις μεγάλες επενδύσεις με το εξωτερικό, αρχίζει και γίνεται πρόβλημα. Κατʼ εμέ, στο p2p ο κόσμος ψάχνει περιεχόμενο. Άρα το καθήκον μας είναι όχι να το απαγορεύσουμε, διότι μετά δεν θα χρειάζεται το Internet. Είναι λόγος χρήσης του Internet, τουλάχιστον για την Ελλάδα. 

Αυτο ειναι απο το αποσπασμα της συνεντευξης της Forthnet στο ADSLgr. Λετε και αυτοι να ειναι ασχετοι... ή να μη νοιαζονται για το δικτυο τους. Η μεγαλυτερη ιδιωτικη εταιρια με τις μεγαλυτερες επενδυσεις σε υποδομες ειναι στην Ελλαδα. Ανεξαρτητα με τα παραπονα δικαιολογημενα ή αδικαιολογητα που μπορει να εχει κανεις, σιγουρα οι ανθρωποι εκει ξερουν κατι παραπανω!!!!!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λοιπόν διάβασα όλο το thread και οφείλω να πω ότι με εκπλήσει κάτι άλλο που δεν βλέπω να το τόνισε κάποιος.... Εγώ όταν ο πάροχος μου μου έστειλε στο σπίτι το συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης μου για υπογραφή ... Θυμάμαι εμένα να ρωτάω : "Και τι ακριβώς υπογράφω τώρα;" και την απάντηση: " Ότι αποδέχεστε σύνδεση ''τάδε'' παρόχου για 24 Μbps (^^) !!!! '' Πολύ ωραία λέω και γω το ζώον χωρίς καχυποψία ... Τελικά εδώ και 1 - 1.5 μήνα ... έχω γύρω στα 70 κb.... Η αφασία είναι ότι πιο πριν ήμουν στον ίδιο πάροχο με γραμμή 768 κ κατέβαζα με την ίδια ταχύτητα... και με πήραν να μου πουν ότι αφού πληρώνετε που πληρώνετε 39 ευρώ.. δε τα κάνουμε 43 και να έχετε 24 mbps; Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει νοήμων άνθρωπος που θα απαντούσε όχι....
> 
> Και η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν.. Από νομικής απόψεως που αυτήν καταλαβαίνω... Εγώ ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ 24mbps... όλα αυτά που διάβασα κ έμαθα εδώ περί cap και ιστορίες που ομολογώ δεν είχα ιδέα... τι με νοιάζουν ρε παιδιά ;  Εμένα το συμβόλαιο μου λέει ότι ο πάροχος μου ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΕ λέει ξεκάθαρα να μου παρέχει 24mbps... Δε μπορώ (-ούμε) να κινηθούμε μαζικά νομικώς εναντίον αυτού; Αν δε μπορεί να τα προσφέρει και είναι μια θεωρητική ταχύτητα απ ότι φαίνετε.... γιάτι λέει υποχρεούτε στο συμβόλαιο ρε παιδιά;;; Ούτε ο εισοδηματίας το τηλεπαιχνίδι να ήταν .. "Κατεβάστε ΜΕΧΡΙ και με 24 mbps (λέμε τώρα)!!!!''


αν ρωτησεις γνωστη νομικο θα σου πει τι υπαρχει.

διοτι οι παροχοι χρησιμοποιουν κατι που ακουσαν απο διαφορα φορουμ και το προσθεσαν στα συμβολαια τους ως "παραθυρακι" που τους καλυπτει απο "κακα μονοπατια"

το γνωστο "ΕΩΣ ΧΧ Mbps" βεβαια υπαρχει και αλλο παραθυρακι για μας τους χρηστες που αν ρωτησεις νομικο που γνωριζει μπορει να στο πει εμενα με βοηθησε με τον δικο μου παροχο να λυσω ολα τα θεματα ταχυτητας και να εχω τα ΕΩΣ 16 Mbps και οχι ...Mbps

αυτα απο μενα.

για τα υπολοιπα ας απαντησουν οι "ειδιικοι σε καθε περιπτωση"

----------


## hemlock

> αν ρωτησεις γνωστη νομικο θα σου πει τι υπαρχει.
> 
> διοτι οι παροχοι χρησιμοποιουν κατι που ακουσαν απο διαφορα φορουμ και το προσθεσαν στα συμβολαια τους ως "παραθυρακι" που τους καλυπτει απο "κακα μονοπατια"
> 
> το γνωστο "ΕΩΣ ΧΧ Mbps" βεβαια υπαρχει και αλλο παραθυρακι για μας τους χρηστες που αν ρωτησεις νομικο που γνωριζει μπορει να στο πει εμενα με βοηθησε με τον δικο μου παροχο να λυσω ολα τα θεματα ταχυτητας και να εχω τα ΕΩΣ 16 Mbps και οχι ...Mbps
> 
> αυτα απο μενα.
> 
> για τα υπολοιπα ας απαντησουν οι "ειδιικοι σε καθε περιπτωση"


Για λεγε για λεγε...Εσυ πως γλιτωσες απο το "εως" του συμβαλαιου σου? :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για λεγε για λεγε...Εσυ πως γλιτωσες απο το "εως" του συμβαλαιου σου?


εγω ειπα τον τροπο πως μπορεις να γλυτωσεις απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει ας το ψαξει οπως εκανα εγω που δεν ειμαι ουτε νομικος ουτε DSL ειδημων απλα εψαξα , ρωτησα , βρηκα.

και αυτο το εχουν κανει πολλοι ανθρωποι απο διαφορους παροχους υποψιν.

εγω παντως τωρα εχω 15997/1023 αξιοπρεπες κατεβασμα απο παντου εως και 1.8Mb/s και καλα pings στα παιχνιδια οπως και αψογη τηλεφωνια.

και οτι αφορα την επικειμενη αναβαθμιση τους αναφερα ρητα οτι αν δεν σηκωνει τα 24 μην την πειραξουν καθολου την γραμμη μου.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> εγω ειπα τον τροπο πως μπορεις να γλυτωσεις απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει ας το ψαξει οπως εκανα εγω που δεν ειμαι ουτε νομικος ουτε DSL ειδημων απλα εψαξα , ρωτησα , βρηκα.
> 
> και αυτο το εχουν κανει πολλοι ανθρωποι απο διαφορους παροχους υποψιν.


Το κρατάτε μυστικό?

----------


## hemlock

> εγω ειπα τον τροπο πως μπορεις να γλυτωσεις απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει ας το ψαξει οπως εκανα εγω που δεν ειμαι ουτε νομικος ουτε DSL ειδημων απλα εψαξα , ρωτησα , βρηκα.
> 
> και αυτο το εχουν κανει πολλοι ανθρωποι απο διαφορους παροχους υποψιν.
> 
> εγω παντως τωρα εχω 15997/1023 αξιοπρεπες κατεβασμα απο παντου εως και 1.8Mb/s και καλα pings στα παιχνιδια οπως και αψογη τηλεφωνια.
> 
> και οτι αφορα την επικειμενη αναβαθμιση τους αναφερα ρητα οτι αν δεν σηκωνει τα 24 μην την πειραξουν καθολου την γραμμη μου.





> Το κρατάτε μυστικό?


Εβαλε μεσο την δικηγορο που αναφερει και για τα Pings... :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το κρατάτε μυστικό?


αν εννοεις εμενα φιλε μου απλα δεν το λεω (δικαιωμα μου ειναι) ειπα τον τροπο πως μπορεις να βρεις ακρη πανω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα και οπως θα ειδες δεν ειμαι και ο μονος που το εχει κανει απο εδω υπαρχουν και αλλοι χρηστες τις παρουσας σελιδας.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ναι αλλά εσύ υπερασπίζεσαι το δικαίωμα του να έχεις full ταχύτητα και βγήκες κ είπες ότι υπάρχει τρόπος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εβαλε μεσο την δικηγορο που αναφερει και για τα Pings...


φιλε μου αν απαντας για μενα με αυτο "ειρωνικο στυλακι" κακο του κεφαλιου σου κανεις διοτι μηνυματα πισω απο οθονη και πληκτρολογιο δεν τα λαμβανω υποψιν οποιος θελει να μου τα πει ευθεως μπορει να ερθει απο την εργασια μου να τον κερασω και καφε και να τα πουμε ολα.

εγω μια φορα ειμαι αψογος με την γραμμη/συνδεση μου δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα

ουδεποτε ειρωνευτηκα κανεναν σας αρα οποιος με ειρωνευεται απλα να ξερει οτι τον γραφω στα "παλια μου τα υποδηματα"

καλη σας συνεχεια

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 2 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> Ναι αλλά εσύ υπερασπίζεσαι το δικαίωμα του να έχεις full ταχύτητα και βγήκες κ είπες ότι υπάρχει τρόπος.


ακριβως υπερασπιζομαι το να εχω αυτο που πληρωνω δηλαδη τα ΕΩΣ 16Mbps.

τωρα αν δεν κατεβαζω π.χ ολη μερα με 1.8 αλλα παει 1.2-1.4 δεν το θετω ζητημα αλλα το να εχεις οπως αρκετοι εδω μεσα με καποιες εταιρειες ΕΩΣ 16Mbps και να κατεβαζεις με 200-500 νομιζω υπαρχει θεμα η να προσπαθεις να παιξεις καποιο παιχνιδι και να εχεις PING 250+.

----------


## sdikr

η Μεγάλη διαφορά απο την εποχή της compulink  Καθώς και της  Hol bbs  είναι οτι τότε  (περάν απο το ότι έκανες αμάν να πιάσεις γραμμή)   δεν ήξερες και απο που να κατεβάσεις κάτι,  πλέον με τα p2p και η κουτσή μαρια θα κατεβάσει.

Εντέλως διαφορετικά στοιχεία τότε με τώρα.

ΥΓ  όταν μπήκα για πρώτη φορά στο Internet  ο παροχος μου είχε 28αρι Modem με την forthnet

----------


## MNP-10

> Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι σωστη η αποψη αυτη. Ομως οδηγουμαστε σε μια λογικη του παραλογου.
> 
> Οι "ψαγμενοι χρηστες" τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο ψαγμενοι ακριβως γιατι δεν εχουν μελετησει το παραπανω φαινομενο, οπως επισης το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ουσιαστικα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο κερδος με την μικροτερη τιμη. Πραγμα ανεφικτο σχεδον παντοτε.
> Απο την αλλη παλι οι εναλακτικοι στοχευοντας σε τετοιους χρηστες ξερουν εκ των προτερων οτι θα δημιουργηθει προβλημα. Το οποιο οσο παει και μεγαλωνει.


Το προβλημα ειναι *ακριβως ετσι*. Γιατι ο "ψαγμενος" (καταχρηστικος full ο ορος - περισσοτερο εννοουμε αυτους που κατεβαζουν) το μονο που κανει ειναι να εκμεταλλευεται ενα συστημα στο οποιο του δημιουργει φθορα.

Ειναι αξιοσημειωτο οτι ακομα και ενα παρασιτο εχει μεγαλυτερη νοημοσυνη αφου δεν θελει να σκοτωσει τον ξενιστη του. Ο χρηστης που θελει να κατεβαζει ολο το internet βεβαια, αυτο κανει... γιατι του λειπει η διευρυμενη αντιληψη που συνυπολογιζει το μεσομακροπροθεσμο καλου του ιδιου αλλα και του host του. 

Παντως, σχετικα με τα caps, οπως ειπα και σε μια σελιδα πολυ νωριτερα, η λυση του cap ως λυση ειναι *ισοπεδωτικη*. Δεν εχει ολο το traffic το ιδιο κοστος. Αλλο κοστος εχει το εσωτερικο traffic ενος παροχου (πχ 10 χρηστες p2p που εχουν τον ιδιο isp), αλλο κοστος με το aix, αλλο με το διεθνες internet. Και εννοειται οτι αλλο την μερα (peak time) και αλλο στις 5 το πρωι. Για να ειναι δικαιο ενα cap system πρεπει να τα συνυπολογιζει *ολα*. Βεβαια σε μια αγορα οπου εισερχονται νεοι χρηστες και δε θελουν 1.000.000 αστερισκους για τους ορους χρησης, το no limits, παει οσο πιασεις, ακουγεται λογικο. Αλλα ειπαμε..εχει "κοντο" φυτιλι.  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Το προβλημα ειναι *ακριβως ετσι*. Γιατι ο "ψαγμενος" (καταχρηστικος full ο ορος - περισσοτερο εννοουμε αυτους που κατεβαζουν) το μονο που κανει ειναι να εκμεταλλευεται ενα συστημα στο οποιο του δημιουργει φθορα.
> 
> *Ειναι αξιοσημειωτο οτι ακομα και ενα παρασιτο εχει μεγαλυτερη νοημοσυνη αφου δεν θελει να σκοτωσει τον ξενιστη του. Ο χρηστης που θελει να κατεβαζει ολο το internet βεβαια, αυτο κανει... γιατι του λειπει η διευρυμενη αντιληψη που συνυπολογιζει το μεσομακροπροθεσμο καλου του ιδιου αλλα και του host του.* 
> 
> Παντως, σχετικα με τα caps, οπως ειπα και σε μια σελιδα πολυ νωριτερα, η λυση του cap ως λυση ειναι *ισοπεδωτικη*. Δεν εχει ολο το traffic το ιδιο κοστος. Αλλο κοστος εχει το εσωτερικο traffic ενος παροχου (πχ 10 χρηστες p2p που εχουν τον ιδιο isp), αλλο κοστος με το aix, αλλο με το διεθνες internet. Και εννοειται οτι αλλο την μερα (peak time) και αλλο στις 5 το πρωι. Για να ειναι δικαιο ενα cap system πρεπει να τα συνυπολογιζει *ολα*. Βεβαια σε μια αγορα οπου εισερχονται νεοι χρηστες και δε θελουν 1.000.000 αστερισκους για τους ορους χρησης, το no limits, παει οσο πιασεις, ακουγεται λογικο. Αλλα ειπαμε..εχει "κοντο" φυτιλι.


 :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## anon

> Οι μισθωμενες γραμμες δεν σου παρεχουν εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα, η διαφορα ειναι οτι συμπιπτει η ονομαστικη με την πραγματικη ταχυτητα και οτι ειναι end2end αρχιτεκτονικης!
> 
> Το frame relay σου παρεχει εγγυημενη χωρητικοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα σε CIR που το ζητας εσυ στον παροχο σου!!!!!!!


Τι εννοείς εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα; Ειδικά στο Frame Relay? ..... Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, άλλο πράγμα εγγυημένη ταχύτητα (ονομαστική=πραγματική), και άλλο πράγμα εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα. Η' μήπως εννοείς το CIR στο Frame Relay, για πόση εγγυημένη απο την "μοιραζόμενη"... Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι λιγάκι; Παρεπιμπτόντως, το Frame Relay πέθανε. Υπάρχουν ακόμη συνδέσεις, αλλά είναι τεχνολογία που δεν "περπάτησε".




> Aπλα παρειχε μισθωμενα κυκλωματα σε ολους (πανεπιστημια, εταιριες κτλ) Μπηκε εκεινη την εποχη στο dialup διοτι εσπασε μια "συμφωνια κυριων" Αν οντως ζουσες σε εκεινη την εποχη θα το θυμασαι


Εκείνη την εποχή τριαντάριζα, και εσύ μόλις τελείωσες δημοτικό.




> Γιατι το 1993 δεν υπηρχαν μισθωμενα κυκλωματα? Απλα η HellasCom ξεκινησε την εμπορικη λειτουργια της το 1995. Τα μοντεμ ηταν πανω σε ISDN και συνδεονταν με router που δρομολογουσε την κινηση με το μισθωμενο κυκλωμα των 64 Kbps (αν δεν θες να το λεω HellasCom). Απλα θελω να καταληξω οτι εμπλοκη υπηρχε και τοτε και δεν συγκρινεται με τις σημερινες γκρινιες. Τοτε παλευες για να συνδεθεις και αν το καταφερνες και δεν επεφτε η γραμμη σου απολαμβαζες ταχυτητες 1 ή 2 KB/s τη στιγμη που το μοντεμ σου μπορουσε και 4 με 4.5!!!


Δεν ξέρεις φαίνεται τίποτα για όλα αυτά που μιλάς. Αλλο πράγμα σύνδεση ISDN, άλλο πράγμα HellasCOM. Kαμμία σχέση μεταξύ τους, εκτός ίσως ότι μπορεί να είχες HellasCOM με 64  ή
  128 Kbps και ότι διατίθεται απο τον ΟΤΕ. Οι ομοιότητες είναι μεχρι εκεί.  





> Εσυ φιλε μου τι χωρητικοτητας δισκο εχεις και τι περιεχομενο εχεις μεσα? Θελω και αναφορα ελευθερου χωρου (αν δεν ειμαι αδιακριτος)


Δεν σου ζητησα αναφορά τι έχεις στους δίσκος σου. Εαν αυτό κατάλαβες, τι να πώ. Απλά λέω, δεν μπορεί το γεγονός ότι έχεις μεγάλους δίσκους να χρησιμοποιείται ως δικαιολογία για ασύστολο κατέβασμα. 




> Με multicast κατα κανονα παρεχεται ως "εναλλακτικη" λυση για παροχη video. Και λεω για "εναλλακτικη" γιατι ειναι η "φτηνη" λυση οχι η αξιοπιστη. Διαβασε και για τις λοιπες τεχνολογιες για να μαθαινεις... Στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω ειναι πως σιγα νη βαλουν στην Ελλαδα ΤΒ!!! Ναι οι περισσοτεροι δεν προκειται να το κανουν! Γιατι δεν ειναι επαγγελματιες αλλα για ερασιτεχνες. Σε αλλες αγορες το συστημα θα τους ειχε απορριψει!


Σου είπα πως παίζει το 3play. Συνεχίζεις να λές ότι θέλεις. ΟΚ. Κράτα αυτά που άκουσες απο εδώ και απο εκεί. Τώρα όσον αφορά το "φθηνή" ή το "αξιόπιστη" τι να πω. Φαίνεται ξέρεις καλύτερα....

----------


## miltosk

> η Μεγάλη διαφορά απο την εποχή της compulink  Καθώς και της  Hol bbs  είναι οτι τότε  (περάν απο το ότι έκανες αμάν να πιάσεις γραμμή)   δεν ήξερες και απο που να κατεβάσεις κάτι,  πλέον με τα p2p και η κουτσή μαρια θα κατεβάσει.
> 
> Εντέλως διαφορετικά στοιχεία τότε με τώρα.
> 
> ΥΓ  όταν μπήκα για πρώτη φορά στο Internet  ο παροχος μου είχε 28αρι Modem με την forthnet


To ξερω σου λεω τα εχω ζησει (απο εποχης ThessaliaOnLine POP της HOL στο Βολο) και επαρχια ετσι, οχι πρωτευουσα. Τα σημερινα αμαν που ακουω δεν μου λενε τιποτα τοτε να δεις...
Και επειδη τοτε δεινοπαθησα οπως και αλλοι, οι πιο παλιοι τωρα που δεν υπαρχουν περιορισμοι εκεινης της εποχης, με τις 2 ADSL μου θα κατεβαζω οτι μου επιτρεπει η ταχυτητα της γραμμης μου και ο παροχος μου και αν καποτε βαλει cap ή κοψει το P2P (που οπως διαβασα μαλλον το ευλογουσε και απο πανω ως εργαλειο προωθησης της ευρυζωνικοτητας, βλεπε συνεντευξη Forthnet στο ADSLgr) ειναι αλλο θεμα. ΑΛΛΑ μεχρι τοτε κουμαντο στις συνδεσεις μου ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ. 

Χωρις παντα παρεξηγηση, συζητηση κανουμε παντα φιλικα...

----------


## nontasg

Εγώ πάλι εδώ να πω (και sorry για το offtopic) ότι είναι φοβερό το άρθρο για το QoS που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου φίλε anon...Τώρα το παρατήρησα.Εγώ εγκαταλείπω την παρακολούθηση αυτού του θέματος.Εξάλλου δεν έχω λόγο να προσπαθώ να πείσω τον καθένα για ευνόητα πράγματα.Όποιος γνωρίζει την έννοια των όρων "content ratio" και "fair use" ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει με τη γραμμή του...Αλλιώς......
Καλή συνέχεια.  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αλλιώς ελπίζει να μη μπει CAP σε τουτο το μάταιο κόσμο.

----------


## papanik6

> Το προβλημα ειναι *ακριβως ετσι*. Γιατι ο "ψαγμενος" (καταχρηστικος full ο ορος - περισσοτερο εννοουμε αυτους που κατεβαζουν) το μονο που κανει ειναι να εκμεταλλευεται ενα συστημα στο οποιο του δημιουργει φθορα.
> 
> Ειναι αξιοσημειωτο οτι ακομα και ενα παρασιτο εχει μεγαλυτερη νοημοσυνη αφου δεν θελει να σκοτωσει τον ξενιστη του. Ο χρηστης που θελει να κατεβαζει ολο το internet βεβαια, αυτο κανει... γιατι του λειπει η διευρυμενη αντιληψη που συνυπολογιζει το μεσομακροπροθεσμο καλου του ιδιου αλλα και του host του. 
> 
> Παντως, σχετικα με τα caps, οπως ειπα και σε μια σελιδα πολυ νωριτερα, η λυση του cap ως λυση ειναι *ισοπεδωτικη*. Δεν εχει ολο το traffic το ιδιο κοστος. Αλλο κοστος εχει το εσωτερικο traffic ενος παροχου (πχ 10 χρηστες p2p που εχουν τον ιδιο isp), αλλο κοστος με το aix, αλλο με το διεθνες internet. Και εννοειται οτι αλλο την μερα (peak time) και αλλο στις 5 το πρωι. Για να ειναι δικαιο ενα cap system πρεπει να τα συνυπολογιζει *ολα*. Βεβαια σε μια αγορα οπου εισερχονται νεοι χρηστες και δε θελουν 1.000.000 αστερισκους για τους ορους χρησης, το no limits, παει οσο πιασεις, ακουγεται λογικο. Αλλα ειπαμε..εχει "κοντο" φυτιλι.


+oo  :One thumb up:

----------


## miltosk

> Τι εννοείς εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα; Ειδικά στο Frame Relay? ..... Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, άλλο πράγμα εγγυημένη ταχύτητα (ονομαστική=πραγματική), και άλλο πράγμα εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα. Η' μήπως εννοείς το CIR στο Frame Relay, για πόση εγγυημένη απο την "μοιραζόμενη"... Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι λιγάκι; Παρεπιμπτόντως, το Frame Relay πέθανε. Υπάρχουν ακόμη συνδέσεις, αλλά είναι τεχνολογία που δεν "περπάτησε"


Εννοω οτι αν ζητησεις μια μισθωμενη πχ 2 Mbps θα παρεις κυκλωμα 2 Mbps και οχι εως 2 Mbps οπως ειναι στις ADSL συνδεσεις. Και παλι εχεις περιορισμους στην ταχυτητα σου (εξαρτασαι και απο τους αλλους χρηστες του δικτυου). Το Frame Relay με CIR σου εξασφαλιζει μινιμουμ το ποσοστο της ταχυτητας της μισθωμενης σου ο κοσμος να χαλασει, οτι και να κανουν οι αλλοι χρηστες του δικτυου. Και αν πας στη Forthnet και ζητησεις CIR στο ATM/Frame Relay κυκλωμα σου γιατι εταιριες ειναι αυτες που το ζητουν θα στο δωσουν στο αναλογο αντιτιμο. Το οτι δεν το παρεχουν ολες οι εταιριες δεν μου λεει τιποτα!!!!




> Εκείνη την εποχή τριαντάριζα, και εσύ μόλις τελείωσες δημοτικό.


Ωραιο επιχειρημα!  :Razz:  Θα ημουν προκλητικος αν σου εφερνα αντιλογο? Και συ οταν πηγαινες δημοτικο ο παππους μου ειχει βγει ηδη στη συνταξη. Μπραβο... Αυτο αποδεικνυει κατι? Αλλα επειδη εχω μαθει να ακουω (αλλα οχι και να υπακουω) εγω το δεχομαι και δεν το παρεξηγω. Αποψη σου... σεβαστη. ΟΚ





> Δεν ξέρεις φαίνεται τίποτα για όλα αυτά που μιλάς. Αλλο πράγμα σύνδεση ISDN, άλλο πράγμα HellasCOM. Kαμμία σχέση μεταξύ τους, εκτός ίσως ότι μπορεί να είχες HellasCOM με 64  ή128 Kbps και ότι διατίθεται απο τον ΟΤΕ. Οι ομοιότητες είναι μεχρι εκεί.


Απλα δεν καταλαβες οτι 30 χρηστες, χωρια οι μισθωμενες γραμμες ειχαν ολο και ολο bw να χρησιμοποιησουν 8 KB/sec!!!!! Γι αυτο το πραγμα μιλουσα και συ απαντας για το αν ειναι ή οχι Hellascom και για το αν υπαρχει σχεση με το ISDN. Για να το ληξουμε αυτο ΔΕΝ υπαρχει σχεση, ΔΕΝ ισχυριστηκα κατι τετοιο αν αυτο καταλαβες...






> Δεν σου ζητησα αναφορά τι έχεις στους δίσκος σου. Εαν αυτό κατάλαβες, τι να πώ. Απλά λέω, δεν μπορεί το γεγονός ότι έχεις μεγάλους δίσκους να χρησιμοποιείται ως δικαιολογία για ασύστολο κατέβασμα. .


ΟΚ φιλε μου παρεξηγηση. Απλα την στιγμη που ο παροχος δεν μου καθοριζει ποσο θα κατεβαζω δεν θα μου το καθορισει καποιος αλλος (Αυτο το δεχεσαι ως θεση? Χωρις παντα παρεξηγηση)




> Σου είπα πως παίζει το 3play. Συνεχίζεις να λές ότι θέλεις. ΟΚ. Κράτα αυτά που άκουσες απο εδώ και απο εκεί. Τώρα όσον αφορά το "φθηνή" ή το "αξιόπιστη" τι να πω. Φαίνεται ξέρεις καλύτερα....


Απλα δες τα disadvantages απο τη χρηση multicasting και VOIP για να καταλαβεις τι εννοουσα με το "φτηνη" και το "αξιοπιστη"! Μονο στη Wikipedia υπαρχει ενα σωρο για να διαβασεις (και δεν ειναι το "το ακουσες απο δω και απο κει". Ετσι θελω να πιστευω.)

----------


## Oxydous

Να σας πω 1-2 πραματάκια γιατί ορισμένοι σαν να είστε λίγο περιορισμένης ευθύνης... 

Εγώ ΔΕΝ είμαι ειδήμων στο αντικείμενο ούτε κάνω πως ξέρω... Θεωρώ όμως τον εαυτό μου έξυπνο και δε γουστάρω να με δουλεύει καμία εταιρία και κανένας τύπος σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο... Πριν 2 χρόνια έβαλα την πρώτη μου Adsl από έλληνικη εταιρία ( :Wink:  που διαφήμιζε γνωστή ελληνοσουηδέζα τραγουδίστρια.... 1 χρόνο μετά αφότου το συμβόλαιο μου έληξε.. δέχομαι ένα τηλεφώνημα από άλλον πάροχο που μου προσέφερε ευνοικότερους όρους από την εταιρία στην οποία ήδη βρισκόμουν.... Έτσι λοιπόν δέχτηκα... και την ίδια στιγμή (13 Οκτωβρίου) ζήτησα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ συμβολαίου και παροχής.. και με καθυσήχασαν ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί έως το τέλος του τότε μηνός... Στο τέλος του μήνα λοιπόν και εν αναμονή της νέας γραμμής.. ώντας ευσυνήδειτος πελάτης .. κάλεσα από μόνος μου και με κάθε καλή θέληση.. περίμενα την τριαντάλεπτη αναμονή σαν μη πω τι... για να μου πούνε ότι ναι κ. Σ η διακοπή είναι ''καθ' οδόν''. Δέκα μέρες μετά ξανακάλεσα.... και ξανακάλεσα ... και ξανακάλεσα... και ξεκίνησε ένα διασκεδαστικό, χρονοβόρο, και κουραστικότατο παιχνίδι μεταξύ του γνωστού σε όλους οργανισμού διαχείρισης των ελληνικών γραμμών και της εν λόγω εταιρίας... Παράλληλα ο νέος μου πάροχος είχε ολοκληρώσει της ''εργασίες'' του.. και με ενημέρωνε ότι δεν είμαι διαθέσιμος ακόμα αλλά δεσμευμένος.. 


Αλλά ας μη μακρυγορώ άλλο... Μετά από 3 μήνες πολύωρων τηλεφωνημάτων σε παρόχους / εταιρίες κτλπ.. διαπίστωσα ότι η 1η πάροχος εταιρία μου με δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί.. και ο λόγος που δεν ολοκληρωνόταν η ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ μου ήταν ότι περίμεναν αίτηση νέα πιθανού πελάτη από την περιοχή μου... προκειμένου να μην χάσει σαν εταιρία τη ΘΥΡΑ!!!!!! Δλδ εγώ περίμενα 1 μήνα για τη θύρα μου... και περίμενα άλλους 3 μήνες για να κάνει αίτηση άλλος πελάτης και να την πάρει αμέσως!!! 

Για του λόγου το αληθές... ΈΒΑΛΑ δικηγόρο.. και Έστειλα... επιστολή στον οργανισμό ''απαιτώντας'' ενημέρωση του θέματος της απελευθέρωσης της γραμμής μου... Η απάντηση του.. ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ ... ήταν ότι ο εν λόγω πάροχος... ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ... ζήτησε από τον οργανισμό ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ... και όχι διακοπή (καταργηση = υποσημείωση στο έγγραφο = αναμόνη μεταφοράς) !!!! Όπως καταλαβαίνετε την ίδια Δευτέρα που το έμαθα.. κατεβαίνω στα δικαστήρια... (ως ευσυνείδητος πολίτης και θέλοντας να δράσω για το καλό όλων τον φουκαράδων που ΔΕΝ κατέχουμε το αντικείμενο σαν εσάς εδώ πέρα... ) με ΟΛΑ τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα και πάω στον εισαγγελέα....

Μετά μεγάαααααααααλης μου λύπης σας πληροφορώ ότι ο εισαγγελέας που οφείλει να προστατέψει τον κακόμοιρο καταναλωτή και πολίτη .. μου λέει: ''Κύριε Σ. δε σας λέω δίκιο έχετε.. αλλά μη μπλέξετε με αυτή την υπόθεση μόνος σας, δε θα βγάλει πουθενά.. μόνο χρόνο και χρήματα θα σας κοστίσει''. Στη συνέχεια κάλεσα το ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή ελπίζοντας για βοήθεια από εκεί... Ε λοιπόν και εκεί τα ίδια μου είπαν.... :Thumb down: 

Τέλος, σας παρακαλώ.. πέραν του να κάνετε εδώ πέρα τους ειδήμονες και να λέτε ξέρω αλλά δε λέω.. δε βοηθάτε και κανέναν που δεν ξέρει να βγάλει άκρη;;; Έλεος δλδ...  :Clap:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε προσέχεις λίγο το ύφακι σου?

----------


## Oxydous

> Δε προσέχεις λίγο το ύφακι σου?


Εκεί κόλλησες εσύ  :Thumb down: 

Δε βλέπεις ότι μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί και έχουμε αγανακτίσει.. Για αυτό υπάρχει το forum αυτό νόμιζα.. να μιλάμε .. αν θες εδώ λογοκρισία ε τι να πω.. απέχω.

----------


## manoulamou

Αντι να προσεχει ο ενας το υφακι του αλλου
δεν αφηνετε λιγο bandwith  και για τους πραγματικα εχοντες αναγκην
δηλαδη τους επαγγελματιες αντι να κατεβαζετε οι περισσοτεροι
ενα σωρο βλακειες (εκτος της Παναγιας τα ματια) απο ΗΜΙ-- εως και εντελως παρανομα?
 :Crazy:

----------


## miltosk

> Αντι να προσεχει ο ενας το υφακι του αλλου
> δεν αφηνετε λιγο bandwith  και για τους πραγματικα εχοντες αναγκην
> δηλαδη τους επαγγελματιες αντι να κατεβαζετε οι περισσοτεροι
> ενα σωρο βλακειες (εκτος της Παναγιας τα ματια) απο ΗΜΙ-- εως και εντελως παρανομα?


Επαγγελματιας και σε ADSL? Γινεται? Δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα ΝΑΙ!!! Δεν θα σου το επιβαλλω (εγω δεν επιβαλλω τιποτα, cup και ανοησιες) Μια μικρη συμβουλη θα σου δωσω και αν θες τη δεχεσαι!  Εισαι επαγγελματιας? Μην επαιτεις bw και μην καταφευγεις σε "φτηνες" λυσεις! Παιξ'το επαγγελματικα. Βαλε LL (κοστιζει αρκετα παραπανω, ναι , αλλα ειναι ενας τροπος να απολαμβανεις ποιοτητα σε αυτο που χρειαζεσαι και πληρωνεις, χωρις να απαιτεις απο τους αλλους πραγματα για τα οποια ο παροχος τους δεν εχει αντιρρηση να κανουν. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα...

Φιλικα!   :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εδώ χρησιμοποιούσαν DSL στα internet cafe όταν ακόμα ήταν πιλωτικές.  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> Επαγγελματιας και σε ADSL? Γινεται? Δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα ΝΑΙ!!!


Ειναι επιλογη σου αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> Επαγγελματιας και σε ADSL? Γινεται? Δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα ΝΑΙ!!! Δεν θα σου το επιβαλλω (εγω δεν επιβαλλω τιποτα, cup και ανοησιες)
>  Μια μικρη συμβουλη θα σου δωσω και αν θες τη δεχεσαι!  Εισαι επαγγελματιας? 
> Μην επαιτεις bw και μην καταφευγεις σε "φτηνες" λυσεις! Παιξ'το επαγγελματικα. 
> Βαλε LL (κοστιζει αρκετα παραπανω, ναι , αλλα ειναι ενας τροπος να απολαμβανεις 
> ποιοτητα σε αυτο που χρειαζεσαι και πληρωνεις,
>  χωρις να απαιτεις απο τους αλλους πραγματα για τα οποια ο παροχος τους δεν εχει αντιρρηση να κανουν. 
> Το αντιθετο μαλιστα... Φιλικα!


Πως φαινονται οι frequent :Wink: ... στο forum! Εμενα μια χαρα μου φτανει
και μου περισσευει αυτο που εχω, μια χαρωπη νοικοκυρουλα ειμαι αλλωστε...
Αλλά μ ενοχλει να γκρινιαζουν καποιοι ερασιτεχνες *** για την ανεπαρκη καλυψη τους σε Ιντερνετ
που τους χαλαει τη διασκεδαση τους, ενω ακομη και επαγγελματιες (οχι πληροφορικαριοι βεβαια) 
δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρι ενω θα επρεπε, πώς λειτουργουν το adsl και οι μισθωμενες γραμμες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






***με την καλη εννοια βεβαιως-βεβαιως :Smile:

----------


## zaxosdoganos

Δυστυχώς στην χώρα μας θα αργήσουμε να καταλάβουμε πως η αλόγιστη χρήση του ιντερνετ σημαίνει και κοστος στην παγκόσμια ενέργεια.ίσως επειδή υπάρχει αυτός ο ωχαδερφισμός ή γιατι για να κατεβάσεις η να ανεβάσεις κατι οτιδήποτε πρέπει να περιμένεις με τις  ώρες .Οι κ.κ. υπεύθυνοι ασ το καταλάβουν αυτό πριν ειναι πια αργά και πως δεν πρέπει να είμαστε πάντα οι τελευταίοι που θα τα εφαρμόζουν.

----------


## lewton

> Να σας πω 1-2 πραματάκια γιατί ορισμένοι σαν να είστε λίγο περιορισμένης ευθύνης... 
> 
> Εγώ ΔΕΝ είμαι ειδήμων στο αντικείμενο ούτε κάνω πως ξέρω... Θεωρώ όμως τον εαυτό μου έξυπνο και δε γουστάρω να με δουλεύει καμία εταιρία και κανένας τύπος σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο... Πριν 2 χρόνια έβαλα την πρώτη μου Adsl από έλληνικη εταιρία ( που διαφήμιζε γνωστή ελληνοσουηδέζα τραγουδίστρια.... 1 χρόνο μετά αφότου το συμβόλαιο μου έληξε.. δέχομαι ένα τηλεφώνημα από άλλον πάροχο που μου προσέφερε ευνοικότερους όρους από την εταιρία στην οποία ήδη βρισκόμουν.... Έτσι λοιπόν δέχτηκα... και την ίδια στιγμή (13 Οκτωβρίου) ζήτησα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ συμβολαίου και παροχής.. και με καθυσήχασαν ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί έως το τέλος του τότε μηνός... Στο τέλος του μήνα λοιπόν και εν αναμονή της νέας γραμμής.. ώντας ευσυνήδειτος πελάτης .. κάλεσα από μόνος μου και με κάθε καλή θέληση.. περίμενα την τριαντάλεπτη αναμονή σαν μη πω τι... για να μου πούνε ότι ναι κ. Σ η διακοπή είναι ''καθ' οδόν''. Δέκα μέρες μετά ξανακάλεσα.... και ξανακάλεσα ... και ξανακάλεσα... και ξεκίνησε ένα διασκεδαστικό, χρονοβόρο, και κουραστικότατο παιχνίδι μεταξύ του γνωστού σε όλους οργανισμού διαχείρισης των ελληνικών γραμμών και της εν λόγω εταιρίας... Παράλληλα ο νέος μου πάροχος είχε ολοκληρώσει της ''εργασίες'' του.. και με ενημέρωνε ότι δεν είμαι διαθέσιμος ακόμα αλλά δεσμευμένος.. 
> 
> 
> Αλλά ας μη μακρυγορώ άλλο... Μετά από 3 μήνες πολύωρων τηλεφωνημάτων σε παρόχους / εταιρίες κτλπ.. διαπίστωσα ότι η 1η πάροχος εταιρία μου με δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί.. και ο λόγος που δεν ολοκληρωνόταν η ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ μου ήταν ότι περίμεναν αίτηση νέα πιθανού πελάτη από την περιοχή μου... προκειμένου να μην χάσει σαν εταιρία τη ΘΥΡΑ!!!!!! Δλδ εγώ περίμενα 1 μήνα για τη θύρα μου... και περίμενα άλλους 3 μήνες για να κάνει αίτηση άλλος πελάτης και να την πάρει αμέσως!!! 
> 
> Για του λόγου το αληθές... ΈΒΑΛΑ δικηγόρο.. και Έστειλα... επιστολή στον οργανισμό ''απαιτώντας'' ενημέρωση του θέματος της απελευθέρωσης της γραμμής μου... Η απάντηση του.. ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ ... ήταν ότι ο εν λόγω πάροχος... ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ... ζήτησε από τον οργανισμό ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ... και όχι διακοπή (καταργηση = υποσημείωση στο έγγραφο = αναμόνη μεταφοράς) !!!! Όπως καταλαβαίνετε την ίδια Δευτέρα που το έμαθα.. κατεβαίνω στα δικαστήρια... (ως ευσυνείδητος πολίτης και θέλοντας να δράσω για το καλό όλων τον φουκαράδων που ΔΕΝ κατέχουμε το αντικείμενο σαν εσάς εδώ πέρα... ) με ΟΛΑ τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα και πάω στον εισαγγελέα....
> 
> ...


 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 
Τι είδους βοήθεια ακριβώς περιμένεις από εμάς; Μήπως να έρθουμε στο δικαστήριο για συμπαράσταση;

----------


## miltosk

> Δυστυχώς στην χώρα μας θα αργήσουμε να καταλάβουμε πως η αλόγιστη χρήση του ιντερνετ σημαίνει και κοστος στην παγκόσμια ενέργεια.ίσως επειδή υπάρχει αυτός ο ωχαδερφισμός ή γιατι για να κατεβάσεις η να ανεβάσεις κατι οτιδήποτε πρέπει να περιμένεις με τις ώρες .Οι κ.κ. υπεύθυνοι ασ το καταλάβουν αυτό πριν ειναι πια αργά και πως δεν πρέπει να είμαστε πάντα οι τελευταίοι που θα τα εφαρμόζουν.


Αλογιστη χρηση ιντερνετ=κοστος στην παγκοσμια ενεργεια. Μαλιστα... Περιμενεις λιγο να δω ποσο ρευμα καταναλωνει το router μου (ασε να μαντεψω οσο περιπου και το δικο σου. Ενα w/h περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο δεν θα τα χαλασουμε!) τωρα το pc μου (εχουμε και λεμε 19V επι 3.16Α μας κανει... 60W επι 24 ωρες εγω σου βαζω μας κανει... 1.44kw τη μερα! Βλεπεις χρησιμοποιω εναν παλιο φορητο Presario για κατεβαστηρι και δεν με εχει απογοητευσει.   :Razz: 
Βεβαια ειτε κατεβαζω ειτε οχι, απλως με το να το εχω ανοιχτο, το ιδιο ρευμα καιω...

Δεν θελω να σε αποπαρω (ειναι και το πρωτο σου μηνυμα στο forum, καλως ηρθες) αλλα φιλε μου, μετα απο οσα ακουσα για την αλογιστη(!) χρηση του Ιντερνετ, λυπησου με! Οχι και ετσι...

Δεν θελω να με παρεξηγησεις αλλα στην αποψη σου διυλιζεις το κουνουπι και καταπινεις την καμηλα!

----------


## janis100

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


επειδη ειμαι οδηγος taxi και εχω προβλημα με την κινηση προτεινω τα ix να κινουνται τρεις φορες το μηνα για να δουλευουμε καλυτερα εμεις και οποιος θελει να κινειται σε καθημερινη βαση να πληρωνει καθημερινο τελος κινησης αμαν βαρεθηκα να βλεπω τους ασχετους στο δρομο ολη μερα,ανεξαρτητα αν ολοι εχουμε ισα δικαιωματα :Evil:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εσυ το είπες ειρωνικά αλλά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## sdikr

> επειδη ειμαι οδηγος taxi και εχω προβλημα με την κινηση προτεινω τα ix να κινουνται τρεις φορες το μηνα για να δουλευουμε καλυτερα εμεις και οποιος θελει να κινειται σε καθημερινη βαση να πληρωνει καθημερινο τελος κινησης αμαν βαρεθηκα να βλεπω τους ασχετους στο δρομο ολη μερα,ανεξαρτητα αν ολοι εχουμε ισα δικαιωματα


Οτάν θα σταματήσετε να σταματάτε όπου να είναι, να μπαίνετε σε λεωφορειοδρόμους κλπ τότε θα το σκεφτούμε,  αααα και να σταματάτε να παίρνετε τον κόσμο όχι όταν βολέυει  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Για το 1ο και το 3ο φταίμε κι εμείς.
1) Που τους σταματάμε όπου να ναι και 3) Που τους λέμε "παω εκει"

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Οτάν θα σταματήσετε να σταματάτε όπου να είναι, να μπαίνετε σε λεωφορειοδρόμους κλπ τότε θα το σκεφτούμε,  αααα και να σταματάτε να παίρνετε τον κόσμο όχι όταν βολέυει


Χαχαχα! *Όταν θα σταματήσετε να σταματάτε όπου να 'ναι*... Μόνο αυτό να διορθωθεί κι ότι τέλη τα πληρώνω!  :Razz: 

PS: Και τα αλάρμ δεν βλάπτουν βρε αδερφέ  :Smile:

----------


## janis100

> Χαχαχα! *Όταν θα σταματήσετε να σταματάτε όπου να 'ναι*... Μόνο αυτό να διορθωθεί κι ότι τέλη τα πληρώνω! 
> 
> PS: Και τα αλάρμ δεν βλάπτουν βρε αδερφέ


τις αδυναμιες για σωστες υποδομες ειτε σε δρομους ειτε για internet  η οτιδηποτε αλλο ας τις διεκδικουμε και ας μην τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας δεν μπορει να ζητας 24 και να σου λεει ο οτε επεειδη εχουν προβλημα οι γραμμες σηκωνει μεχρι 8

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν μιλάμε για το πόσο συγχρονίζεις και τους λόγους..

Μιλάμε για το τι γίνεται ΑΦΟΥ συγχρονίσεις.

----------


## miltosk

> Οτάν θα σταματήσετε να σταματάτε όπου να είναι, να μπαίνετε σε λεωφορειοδρόμους κλπ τότε θα το σκεφτούμε, αααα και να σταματάτε να παίρνετε τον κόσμο όχι όταν βολέυει


Πες του τα...   :Clap:  Επισης οχι διπλομισθωσεις, οχι υπερχρεωσεις, να φαρατε και σεις ζωνη, να μην παραβιαζετε σηματοδοτες να μην πηγαινετε τους επιβατες απο τη διαδρομη που σας βολευει! Τι αλλο ξεχναω...   :Thinking:  Λιγη βοηθεια?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και να μην καπνίζουν πουρα με επιβάτες μέσα. Βρωμάει.

----------


## sdikr

> τις αδυναμιες για σωστες υποδομες ειτε σε δρομους ειτε για internet  η οτιδηποτε αλλο ας τις διεκδικουμε και ας μην τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας δεν μπορει να ζητας 24 και να σου λεει ο οτε επεειδη εχουν προβλημα οι γραμμες σηκωνει μεχρι 8


Μα δεν σου λέει πουθένα οτι θα πιάσεις 24  κάθαρα  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μα δεν σου λέει πουθένα οτι θα πιάσεις 24  κάθαρα


Όταν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να κατεβάσει σα να έχει 1:1 πας να του πείς ότι δεν είναι σαμποτάζ απ τον πάροχο η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμου? Μπα...

----------


## manoulamou

> Μα δεν σου λέει πουθένα οτι θα πιάσεις 24  κάθαρα


Κοινη λογικη πως δεν μπορουν ολοι,  να εχουν μια ... 24αρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## sdikr

> Κοινη λογικη πως δεν μπορουν ολοι,  να εχουν μια ... 24αρα...





Off Topic


		Ντροπή σας εγώ ποτε δεν είπα αυτό το πράγμα  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Εντάξει, και 18άρα καλή ειναι...  :Razz:  Πιο κάτω δεν λέει...  :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Mbps?  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Whatever....

Μα φυσικά Μbps, τι άλλο;  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> Εντάξει, και 18άρα καλή ειναι...  Πιο κάτω δεν λέει...


Κι ομως σε ... υποβαθμιζουνε σε 8αρα αμα δεν αντεχεις :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## sakis219

> Αποσυνδεθειτε ολοι οι downloaders τωρα. Τα παιδια θελουν να παιξουν.
> 
> Αυριο θα κοβω βολτες στο κεντρο της Αθηνας με το αυτοκινητο και θα φωναζω με εναν τηλεβοα: "Στην ακρη ολοι, βιαζομαι, παω για καφε!"


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## nanas

> Εντάξει, και 18άρα καλή ειναι...  Πιο κάτω δεν λέει...


και η 8αρα τέλεια είναι :One thumb up:

----------


## nikosmelt

Έχω μια απλή ερώτηση: Εγώ θέλω κάθε μέρα να κατεβάζω και από μια ταινία των 3gb να βλέπω (παράνομη εννοείται) μέσω p2p. Ποιός και γιατί να μου βάζει όριο? Διάβασα αναλυτικά το συμβόλαιο που έχω υπογράψει με τον πάροχό μου και το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για το παράνομο κατέβασμα που θα κάνω (κάτι που το ξέρω). Από εκεί και πέρα υποχρεούται να μου παρέχει αδιαλείπτως πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, σε λογικές ταχύτητες. Ούτε να πιάνω όλη μέρα το maximum της γραμμής ζητώ αλλά ούτε και να σέρνομαι. Το αν αυτό που κατεβάζω είναι παράνομο ή όχι είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου πρόβλημα και όχι του παρόχου ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου. Εγώ θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τις νομικές συνέπειες αν μου αποδοθεί ποινική ευθύνη. Το internet δεν είναι φυσκός πόρος που εξαντλείται, είναι υπηρεσία άμεσα εξαρτώμενη από τις υποδομές και τη χρήση της, επομένως από τη στιγμή που αυξάνει η χρήση της ας βελτιώσουν και τις υποδομές τους. Αν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν ας βάζουν κόφτη, ή όριο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλουν, αναφεροντάς το ρητώς και κατηγορηματικώς στο συμβόλαιο και στις διαφημίσεις τους. Μετά θα δούμε πως θα επιβιώσουν.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχεις πολύ θράσος ε?

----------


## nikosmelt

Θράσος όχι, δε νομίζω. Απλώς λέω τα πράγματα ως έχουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

γιατι φιλε μου εχει θρασος? δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λετε ποιοι σας ορισαν κριτες το τι θα κανει ο αλλος με την συνδεση του/γραμμη του αυτος πληρωνει αυτος αναλαμβανει και την ευθυνη σε οτι κανει.

εσας σας εχει ορισει κανεις εισπρακτορες-ελεγκτες του διαδικτυου για να καταλαβω?

κουμαντο στα δικα σας οχι στον αλλων.

υπαρχουν αρχες/παροχοι κτλ να επιβαλλουν την ταξη.

αλλωστε ο αλλος μπορει να εχει "μπαρμπα στην κορωνη" το εχετε σκεφτει αυτο και να μην του κανει κανεις τιποτα απολυτως.

σκεφτητε το.

εγω τα εχω ολα αυθεντικα στους υπολογιστες μου γιατι εχω Χ τροπους αλλα τα εχω και παρανομα με Χ τροπους μπορειτε να το αποδειξετε ΟΧΙ , μπορειτε να με στειλετε να λογοδοτησω στις αρχες ΟΧΙ γιατι ειμαι δημοσιος υπαλληλος + εχω μπαρμπα στην κορωνη αρα κανετε μια τρυπα στο νερο.

"τα παραπανω ειναι παραδειγμα"

αν και η πραγματικοτητα δεν διαφερει και πολυ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> γιατι φιλε μου εχει θρασος? δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λετε ποιοι σας ορισαν κριτες το τι θα κανει ο αλλος με την συνδεση του/γραμμη του αυτος πληρωνει αυτος αναλαμβανει και την ευθυνη σε οτι κανει.


Αυτό το λες εκ του ασφαλούς μιας και ζούμε στην Ελλάδα.




> εσας σας εχει ορισει κανεις εισπρακτορες-ελεγκτες του διαδικτυου για να καταλαβω?


Δυστυχώς όχι




> κουμαντο στα δικα σας οχι στον αλλων.


Δε μπορώ να μην απαντήσω σε κάτι που μου χτυπάει τόσο στο μάτι..  :Embarassed: 





> υπαρχουν αρχες/παροχοι κτλ να επιβαλλουν την ταξη.


Δες την πρώτη μου απάντηση




> αλλωστε ο αλλος μπορει να εχει "μπαρμπα στην κορωνη" το εχετε σκεφτει αυτο και να μην του κανει κανεις τιποτα απολυτως.


Το ίδιο με το παραπάνω




> σκεφτητε το.


Κι εσείς σκεφτείτε το λίγο όμως με άλλη οπτική γωνία..

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω μια απλή ερώτηση: Εγώ θέλω κάθε μέρα να κατεβάζω και από μια ταινία των 3gb να βλέπω (παράνομη εννοείται) μέσω p2p. Ποιός και γιατί να μου βάζει όριο? Διάβασα αναλυτικά το συμβόλαιο που έχω υπογράψει με τον πάροχό μου και το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για το παράνομο κατέβασμα που θα κάνω (κάτι που το ξέρω). Από εκεί και πέρα υποχρεούται να μου παρέχει αδιαλείπτως πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, σε λογικές ταχύτητες. Ούτε να πιάνω όλη μέρα το maximum της γραμμής ζητώ αλλά ούτε και να σέρνομαι. Το αν αυτό που κατεβάζω είναι παράνομο ή όχι είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου πρόβλημα και όχι του παρόχου ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου. Εγώ θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τις νομικές συνέπειες αν μου αποδοθεί ποινική ευθύνη. Το internet δεν είναι φυσκός πόρος που εξαντλείται, είναι υπηρεσία άμεσα εξαρτώμενη από τις υποδομές και τη χρήση της, επομένως από τη στιγμή που αυξάνει η χρήση της ας βελτιώσουν και τις υποδομές τους. Αν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν ας βάζουν κόφτη, ή όριο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλουν, αναφεροντάς το ρητώς και κατηγορηματικώς στο συμβόλαιο και στις διαφημίσεις τους. Μετά θα δούμε πως θα επιβιώσουν.



Τεχνικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα κατεβάσεις κάθε μέρα μια ταίνια νομίμη των 3gb    αλλά το αν θα το έχεις κάθε μέρα να κατεβάζει Συνεχώς,  σε μια γραμμή   των 2 mbit  αυτό σημαίνει πολύ παραπάνω απο 3,  σε μεγαλύτερες γραμμές ακόμα χειρότερα 

Η διαφορά είναι στο τι είναι ας πούμε "λογικό"   να κατεβάσω,  να βρώ χρόνο να το δώ,  να κάνω και λίγο surfing  και στο απλά γεμίζω δίσκους.
Αλλιώς το να έχεις πχ το 20%  των συνδρομητών  να κατεβάζουν 24/7  με σχεδόν φουλ ταχύτητα  και αλλιώς  το  50%  που θα κατεβάσουν 1,2,  3 ώρες (που στατιστικά δεν μπορεί να κατεβάζουν όλοι την ίδια στιγμή)

Σε εσένα μάλιστα αυτό το 10%  θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα γιατί αντί η ταίνια να είναι εκεί σε 30 λεπτά θα περιμένεις 3 ώρες

----------


## janis100

απο το 1εκατομυριο χρηστες του internet θελετε οι 30000 χιλιαδες να ειναι αυτοι που το χρησιμοποιουν επαγγελματικα και ολοι οι αλλοι για μοδα για χομπυ το 30αν θελετε καντε το 50000.για τους 50000 αυτους χρηστες θα υπηρχαν αυτες οι επενδυσεις ολοι αυτοι οι παροχοι.ΟΧΙ.το κοστος ποιο θα ηταν για αυτες τις ταχυτητες.περιπου 300 ευρω απευθυνονται σε πολλους για να μειωθουν τα τελη.οποιον δεν του υπερχει και η λυση του δορυφιρικου ετσι απλα,αλλιως προσαρμοζεσαι

----------


## maik

Για πολλοστη φορα μπας και το καταλαβουν καποιοι.
Τα σημερινα αυτοκινητα εχουν δυνατοτητες να πιασουν και πανω απο 150 χλμ .
Στην εθνικη το πετυχαινεις στις καθημερινες. Το Πασχα ομως; Τα Σαββατοκυριακα του καλοκαιριου;
Θα πρεπει λοιπον να εχουμε μια εθνικη με 10 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση για να τρεχουμε το ιδιο παντοτε.

----------


## sdikr

> απο το 1εκατομυριο χρηστες του internet θελετε οι 30000 χιλιαδες να ειναι αυτοι που το χρησιμοποιουν επαγγελματικα και ολοι οι αλλοι για μοδα για χομπυ το 30αν θελετε καντε το 50000.για τους 50000 αυτους χρηστες θα υπηρχαν αυτες οι επενδυσεις ολοι αυτοι οι παροχοι.ΟΧΙ.το κοστος ποιο θα ηταν για αυτες τις ταχυτητες.περιπου 300 ευρω απευθυνονται σε πολλους για να μειωθουν τα τελη.οποιον δεν του υπερχει και η λυση του δορυφιρικου ετσι απλα,αλλιως προσαρμοζεσαι


Μου αρέσουν τα νουμέρα σου,  βέβαια όταν βρείς τα σωστά εδώ είμαστε,

----------


## miltosk

> Για πολλοστη φορα μπας και το καταλαβουν καποιοι.
> Τα σημερινα αυτοκινητα εχουν δυνατοτητες να πιασουν και πανω απο 150 χλμ .
> Στην εθνικη το πετυχαινεις στις καθημερινες. Το Πασχα ομως; Τα Σαββατοκυριακα του καλοκαιριου;
> Θα πρεπει λοιπον να εχουμε μια εθνικη με 10 λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση για να τρεχουμε το ιδιο παντοτε.


Ατυχες το παραδειγμα σου! Οπως λεμε και στην Εκπαιδευση λαθος νοητικο μοντελο...

Το Rapidshare (ποιος αμφισβητει τη νομιμοτητα του?) εχει αυτη τη στιγμη κυκλωματα συνολικης χωρητικοτητας 210 Gbps. Και κατεβαζει ολος ο πλανητης (και ειναι εν μερει free).
Και εδω μιλαμε για μερικες εκατονταδες Mbps και πως θα κανουμε αποσβεση... (πρεπει να μπει και smile που να σταυροκοπιεται) Ημαρτον!!!!

----------


## aroutis

> Τεχνικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα κατεβάσεις κάθε μέρα μια ταίνια νομίμη των 3gb    αλλά το αν θα το έχεις κάθε μέρα να κατεβάζει Συνεχώς,  σε μια γραμμή   των 2 mbit  αυτό σημαίνει πολύ παραπάνω απο 3,  σε μεγαλύτερες γραμμές ακόμα χειρότερα 
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι στο τι είναι ας πούμε "λογικό"   να κατεβάσω,  να βρώ χρόνο να το δώ,  να κάνω και λίγο surfing  και στο απλά γεμίζω δίσκους.
> Αλλιώς το να έχεις πχ το 20%  των συνδρομητών  να κατεβάζουν 24/7  με σχεδόν φουλ ταχύτητα  και αλλιώς  το  50%  που θα κατεβάσουν 1,2,  3 ώρες (που στατιστικά δεν μπορεί να κατεβάζουν όλοι την ίδια στιγμή)
> 
> Σε εσένα μάλιστα αυτό το 10%  θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα γιατί αντί η ταίνια να είναι εκεί σε 30 λεπτά θα περιμένεις 3 ώρες


Sorry to say αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι η ορθολογιστική χρήση του internet ειναι κάτι που κάποιος μπορεί να καθορίσει με ακρίβεια. 

Εν τέλει, από τη στιγμή που στα συμβόλαια που υπογράφονται δεν υπάρχουν όροι ακριβώς για αυτό που συζητάμε (περιορισμοί) τότε 
α. εχεις κάθε δικαίωμα ως καταναλωτης να απαιτείς
β. η εταιρεία εχει την υποχρέωση να το παρέχει.

Κοινώς ας πρόσεχε.

Τόσο απλό ειναι, και ναί, στην Ελλάδα ειμαστε.

Και για να προλάβω και μερικά, ας μη περιοριζόμαστε στα Warez, μπορουμε να μιλάμε για d/l καθόλα νομιμου περιεχομένου. Ποιος ειναι αυτός που θα σκιαγραφήσει το αν θέλω να έχω μια DSL που πληρώνω μια χαρά κάθε μηνα ανελιπώς μονο και μόνο για να κατεβάζω ISO linux ;

----------


## sdikr

> Ατυχες το παραδειγμα σου! Οπως λεμε και στην Εκπαιδευση λαθος νοητικο μοντελο...
> 
> Το Rapidshare (ποιος αμφισβητει τη νομιμοτητα του?) εχει αυτη τη στιγμη κυκλωματα συνολικης χωρητικοτητας 210 Gbps. Και κατεβαζει ολος ο πλανητης (και ειναι εν μερει free).
> Και εδω μιλαμε για μερικες εκατονταδες Mbps και πως θα κανουμε αποσβεση... (πρεπει να μπει και smile που να σταυροκοπιεται) Ημαρτον!!!!


Ο πλάνητης έχει  κάτι δις  κατοίκους,  η Ελλάδα  κάτι εκ

Ακόμα οι του Δωρέαν,  έχουν μέχρι 500kbps,   οι άλλοι έχουν όριο τα 25gbps   την εβδομάδα,  
Ναι παντέλως άσχετο το παράδειγμα

----------


## sgiak

Καλά ακόμα γίνεται συζήτηση για περιορισμούς στο ίντερνετ? Ακόμα διαβάζω επιχειρηματολογίες για νερά και κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα και για δρόμους με αυτοκίνητα? Και για ταινίες νόμιμες και παράνομες?

Ν’ αρχίσω κι εγώ λοιπόν
Αντί για την ανάπτυξη των εναλλακτικών πηγών ενέργειας μπορούμε να μείνουμε στις ρυπογόνε κάνοντας «λελογισμένη χρήση» και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα να κόβεται το ηλεκτρικό στα σπίτια ή όταν περνάς κάποιες κιλοβατώρες να σου κλείνουν τον διακόπτη.
Αντί να ψάχνουμε λύσεις για περιορισμό της τρύπας του όζοντος που οδηγεί στην ερημοποίηση χιλιάδων στρεμμάτων γης είναι πιο απλό να πούμε στους ανθρώπους που ζουν στις περιοχές αυτές να πλένονται μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να κάνουν οικονομία στο νερό. Κι αν σκουρύνουν τα πράγματα θα τους πάμε υγρά μαντιλάκια σε πλαστική συσκευασία

Και μιας που μιλάμε για ίντερνετ, αν κόβαμε ορισμένες συζητήσεις του φόρουμ όπως το fun section και τα Εκτός θέματος, μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να συμβάλουμε κι εμείς στη λελογισμένη χρήση του διαδικτύου?

Δεν μας παρατάτε λέω εγώ με τους περιορισμούς στην επικοινωνία. Εγώ θέλω να κάνω συλλογή ταινιών, γιατί είμαι σινεφίλ και δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει αν προλάβω ποτέ να τις δω όλες. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι η τέχνη ανήκει σε όλους και δεν είναι για πούλημα. Είμαι και ακτιβιστής. Ας έρθουν να με συλλάβουν.
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το λύσει η HOL (και η όποια HOL) όχι να αναγκαστώ εγώ σε οπισθοδρομικούς και αδιέξοδους περιορισμούς

PS. Και να σκεφτείς ότι μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κατεβάσει ούτε μία ταινία. Θεωρητικά μιλάω

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Επιχειρήματα όχι μλκιες...

----------


## tsopanos

Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

Θα είναι τραγικό λάθος να εμπλακούμε σε συζητήσεις που θα περιστρέφονται γύρω από την δημιουργία περιορισμών στη χρήση του Internet. Αν, απέυχομαι, έρθει ποτέ αυτή η στιγμή, θα είναι και η στιγμή που οι διάφοροι μηχανισμοί καταστολής/λογοκρισίας θα έχουν καταφέρει να φιμώσουν το δίκτυο το οποίο, κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, είναι μια αχτίδα δημοκρατικού φωτός μέσα στον οχετό ανελευθερίας, λογοκρισίας και πνευματικής δουλείας που ζούμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά ακόμα γίνεται συζήτηση για περιορισμούς στο ίντερνετ? Ακόμα διαβάζω επιχειρηματολογίες για νερά και κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα και για δρόμους με αυτοκίνητα? Και για ταινίες νόμιμες και παράνομες?
> 
> Ν’ αρχίσω κι εγώ λοιπόν
> Αντί για την ανάπτυξη των εναλλακτικών πηγών ενέργειας μπορούμε να μείνουμε στις ρυπογόνε κάνοντας «λελογισμένη χρήση» και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα να κόβεται το ηλεκτρικό στα σπίτια ή όταν περνάς κάποιες κιλοβατώρες να σου κλείνουν τον διακόπτη.
> Αντί να ψάχνουμε λύσεις για περιορισμό της τρύπας του όζοντος που οδηγεί στην ερημοποίηση χιλιάδων στρεμμάτων γης είναι πιο απλό να πούμε στους ανθρώπους που ζουν στις περιοχές αυτές να πλένονται μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να κάνουν οικονομία στο νερό. Κι αν σκουρύνουν τα πράγματα θα τους πάμε υγρά μαντιλάκια σε πλαστική συσκευασία
> 
> Και μιας που μιλάμε για ίντερνετ, αν κόβαμε ορισμένες συζητήσεις του φόρουμ όπως το fun section και τα Εκτός θέματος, μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να συμβάλουμε κι εμείς στη λελογισμένη χρήση του διαδικτύου?
> 
> Δεν μας παρατάτε λέω εγώ με τους περιορισμούς στην επικοινωνία. Εγώ θέλω να κάνω συλλογή ταινιών, γιατί είμαι σινεφίλ και δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει αν προλάβω ποτέ να τις δω όλες. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι η τέχνη ανήκει σε όλους και δεν είναι για πούλημα. Είμαι και ακτιβιστής. Ας έρθουν να με συλλάβουν.
> ...


Δεν έχει κάμια σχέση το ένα με το άλλο,  ΥΓ  μετά τις 8 θα είσαι χωρίς ηλέκτρικο  :Razz: 




> Συμφωνώ απολύτως.
> 
> Θα είναι τραγικό λάθος να εμπλακούμε σε συζητήσεις που θα περιστρέφονται γύρω από την δημιουργία περιορισμών στη χρήση του Internet. Αν, απέυχομαι, έρθει ποτέ αυτή η στιγμή, θα είναι και η στιγμή που οι διάφοροι μηχανισμοί καταστολής/λογοκρισίας θα έχουν καταφέρει να φιμώσουν το δίκτυο το οποίο, κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση, είναι μια αχτίδα δημοκρατικού φωτός μέσα στον οχετό ανελευθερίας, λογοκρισίας και πνευματικής δουλείας που ζούμε.


Τι είναι περιορισμός και τι ασυδοσία;
Ποιο πάνω ο χρήστης μιλάει για 3gb  μια ταίνια,  νούμερο απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, κάπου αλλού ο αλλός μιλάει  για 4TB  σε λιγότερο  απο 4 μέρες

----------


## miltosk

> Ο πλάνητης έχει κάτι δις κατοίκους, η Ελλάδα κάτι εκ
> 
> Ακόμα οι του Δωρέαν, έχουν μέχρι 500kbps, οι άλλοι έχουν όριο τα 25gbps την εβδομάδα, 
> Ναι παντέλως άσχετο το παράδειγμα


Ναι, μονο που το Rapidshare δεν ειναι P2P. Το υλικο φιλοξενεται στους servers του και γι' αυτο υπαρχουν limitations για το upload (και καλως υπαρχουν εκει). Αλλα και παλι υπαρχει τροπος να αρθουν αυτοι (αλλαγη IP, κατακερματισμος μεγαλων αρχειων, κτλ). 

Και το Rapidshare δεν ειναι πιτα (γιατι τα συστηματα τους αναβαθμιζονται συνεχως) και κανεις απο τα δικτυα που παιρνει συνολικα τα 210 Gbps (και θα προστεθουνε και αλλα)  που εχει αυτη τη στιγμη δεν τους εκανε παραπονα ή τους ζητησε fair use των κυκλωματων!!   :Wink:

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Κοινη λογικη πως δεν μπορουν ολοι,  να εχουν μια ... 24αρα...


Στην πραγματικότητα κανένας δεν ειχε ποτε 24αρα που να δουλευει στα 24

........Auto merged post: koltsidas added 1 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........

Οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο μπορει ο καθενας , ας κατεβάζει.  Μαγκια του και μπράβο του.

Κατεβάστε τα παντα,  αρκει να εχετε αποθηκευτικα μεσα
 :Smile:

----------


## tsopanos

> Τι είναι περιορισμός και τι ασυδοσία;
> Ποιο πάνω ο χρήστης μιλάει για 3gb μια ταίνια, νούμερο απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, κάπου αλλού ο αλλός μιλάει για 4TB σε λιγότερο απο 4 μέρες


sdikr

συμφωνώ με τον συλλογισμό σου, αλλά ποιος θα θέσει την γραμμή μεταξύ περιορισμού και ασυδοσίας και με τι κριτήρια; Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η ασυδοσία είναι το αναγκαίο τίμημα για την ελευθερία, και εξαρτάται από το πνευματικό επίπεδο των μελών του εκάστοτε συνόλου (πληροφοριακού, κοινωνικού). Αν αρχίσουμε να «περιορίζουμε την ασυδοσία» τότε ίσως πρέπει να επιβληθεί διαδικτυακή αστυνομία και μπαίνουμε σε άλλες ιστορίες.

π.χ. έχω premium account στο Rapidshare το οποίο –παρόλο που πληρώνω- μου επιβάλλει όριο 25GB/5 μέρες. Εμένα με περιορίζει, για να μην αναφέρω τον εκνευρισμό μου που με περιορίζουν παρόλο που πληρώνω, αλλά κάποιος άλλος ίσως να το έχει δει ως αναγκαίο περιορισμό για την ασυδοσία. Που είναι το όριο; 25GB είναι 2 ταινίες HD 1080p.

----------


## anon

Eπειδή πολύ το κουράζουμε το θέμα ας καταλήξουμε κάπου:

1) Δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κανείς ότι υπάρχει μερίδα χρηστών που κάνει αλόγιστη χρήση του Ιντερνετ.

2) Κανένα συμβόλαιο δεν το αποκλείει αυτό (εννοώ την αλόγιστη χρήση). Οι χρήστες μπορει να κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτό είναι μέσα στα νόμιμα δικαιώματά τους, με τα τρέχοντα συμβόλαια, ασχέτως εαν η χρήση είναι νόμιμη ή παράνομη (βλ πειρατία). Ο πάροχος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να τους ελέγχει, διαφορετικά εμπίπτει στην προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων, εαν ελέγχει τι περνά

3) Κανένας επίσης δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει, ότι παρόλο που μπορεί ναναι μικρή η μερίδα χρηστών που κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση (αρκεί ένα 5%), ωστόσο αυτό έχει μεγάλη επίδραση στο σύνολο των συνδρομητών, με φαινόμενα όπως να μην πιάνεις ποτέ την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αλλά πολύ πολύ μικρότερη, μεγάλο latency που καθιστά προβληματικές υπηρεσίες πραγματικού χρόνου και άλλα.

4) Επίσης, παρόλο που αρκετά μέλη του φόρουμ δεν εννοούν να το καταλάβουν, το bandwidth κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ, άρα δεν μπορει ο κάθε πάροχος να παίρνει Tbps γραμμές ώστε να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες. Η' θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι τιμές, κάτι που κανείς δεν θέλει, όλοι θέλουν όσο το δυνατόν φθηνότερο, ή θα πρέπει να μοιράζει το bw σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο μπορεί ώστε να μειώσει το κόστος. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι για τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα των παρόχων, 8+ ευρώ + ΦΠΑ πάει ούτως ή άλλως στον ΟΤΕ, ενω στις μοιραζόμενες συνδέσεις (που πληρώνεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ), πάει στον ΟΤΕ κοντά στα 2 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ. Τουλάχιστον, ας καταλήξουμε ότι το bw κοστίζει, δεν είναι άπειρο (με την έννοια του ίδιου κόστους ή δωρεάν), και οτιδήποτε υποδομές είτε σε εθνικό δίκτυο είτε σε διασύνδεση με ΑΙΧ ή διεθνές Ιντερνετ, κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ. 

5) Ειναι επίσης βέβαιο ότι οι μυημένοι στην τεχνολογία, είναι και οι κράχτες. Και ειναι αυτοί που κάνουν συνήθως την πιο βαριά χρήση του διαδικτύου. Δεν θα κάνει βαριά χρήση η κ. Μαρία που παίρνει ένα εμαιl και ίσως να μιλά/βλέπει το γιόκα της μέσω Ιντερνετ (τυχαίο παράδειγμα). Οπότε σε κάθε πάροχο, οποιαδήποτε τιμολογιακή πολιτική, που θα απομονώνει τους βαριούς χρήστες είτε σε χειρότερες υπηρεσίες είτε σε μεγαλύτερο κόστος, θα έχει σαν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα την μεγάλη δυσφήμιση. Και ξέρουμε ότι οι άσχετοι είτε πάνε σε ΟΤΕ είτε σε αυτο που λέει ο φίλος που "ξέρει". Αρα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για αυτήν την ομάδα χρηστών...

6) Επειδή αυτό όμως το γεγονός δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει συνέχεια, και αυτο γιατί οι νέες γραμμές ADSL2+ με το μεγάλο bw απαιτούν πολύ μεγαλύτερο backhaul απο τον κάθε πάροχο, πράγμα που κοστίζει. Για το μέλλον έχουμε τις εξής περιπτώσεις (κατα την γνώμη μου)
α) Συνεχίζει το ίδιο μοντέλο. Αυτό θαναι καλό μόνο για τους μεγάλους παρόχους, δηλαδή βασικά μόνο για ΟΤΕ (πλέον) & 4ΝΕΤ. Ολοι οι άλλοι θα εξαφανισθούν. Αναγκαστικά. Και ο λόγος; Πρέπει πλέον όλοι οι πάροχοι να προσφέρουν έως και 24Mbps. Αυτό σημαίνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ανάγκες για ακριβό όπως είπαμε bw. Οσο πιο μεγάλη πελατειακή βάση έχεις, τόσο πιο εύκολα μπορείς να το καλύψεις αυτό, στατιστικά, γιατί οι χωμένοι στην τεχνολογία και βαριοι χρήστες συνάμα είναι ένας συγκεκριμένος πληθυσμός. Απο κεί και πέρα ειναι οι απλοί, πολύ light χρήστες. 
β) Oι πάροχοι, εαν όχι όλο, ίσως κάποιοι, προχωρήσουν σε διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες. Δυστυχώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν προσφέρει τέτοιες δυνατότητες στο δικό του δίκτυο (βλ ΑΡΥΣ), και βασικά δεν πιστεύω να το κάνει απο μόνος του, παρα μόνο εαν πιεσθεί, γιατί η παρούσα κατάσταση τον βολεύει (βλ παρ α). Οσοι κάνουν υποδομές με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, ήδη θα έχουν κάνει μεγάλες επενδύσεις, ώστε ίσως να μην αξίζει τον κόπο για να προσφέρουν διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες, ειδικά αφού μια τέτοια κίνηση με μεγάλο κόστος έχει σκοπό την προσέλκυση πολύ μεγάλου αριθμού συνδρομητών, οπότε στατιστικά θα είναι καλυμένοι. Οπότε γιατί να διώξουν τους κράχτες στην δύσκολη στιγμή προσέλκυσης πελατείας;
γ) Χρήση TS. Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι πάροχοι που θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν, θα κάνουν layer7 deep packet inspection για διαμόρφψση της χρήσης του bw σε επίπεδο application. Αυτό είναι στα όρια της νομιμότητας περι αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, γιατί οι μηχανές αυτές επεξεργάζονται όχι μόνο τα headers αλλά και το περιεχόμενο (ταυτοποίηση application). Με την μέθοδο αυτή θα μπορούν να δώσουν καλύτερη ποιότητα εις βάρος όμως των βαριών χρηστών, οι οποίοι μπορεί να αποχωρήσουν και να δυσφημήσουν τον πάροχο. Επιπλέον δε, θα πρέπει ο πάροχος να ανακοινώσει ότι κάνει TS, και οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια συγκάληψης απλά θα δημιουργήσει μεγαλύτερη αρνητική εικόνα, απο την "περίεργη" συμπεριφορά του δικτύου του.

Τα παραπάνω είναι σενάρια που μπορεί να υφίστανται αυτόν τον χρόνο, και τον επόμενο ίσως. Εαν η εικασία μου ειναι σωστή, σημαίνει ότι σε δυο το πολύ τρία χρόνια θα έχουν μείνει, αναγκαστικά, δυο το πολύ τρείς πάροχοι. Αυτό σημαίνει με πολύ απλά λόγια, ότι θαναι πιο εύκολο τότε να βάλουν TS ή cap με μια μεταξύ τους συνενόηση, εαν συνεχίζεται η αλόγιστη χρήση, και αυτο μπορεί να γίνει ακόμη περισσότερο εις βάρος των χρηστών. Το κακό με το TS είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι κανόνες μπαίνουν και να το ελέγξεις, ενώ με το cap, ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να μπορείς να πάρεις πχ 30GB μέσα σε ένα μήνα, με φουλ ταχύτητα. 

Ενα σημείο κομβικό για το μέλλον είναι η τελευταία ανακοίνωση του ΥΜΕ, και κατα πόσο θα προχωρήσουν ουσιαστικά σε FTTH, το οποίο θα αλλάξει τελείως το τοπίο, καθώς και πόσο ευρυτατη θα είναι η διείσδυση της τεχνολογίας 3play. Εαν πχ έχουμε διείσδυση τεχνολογίας 3play σε 40% του πληθυσμού, τότε οι τρέχοντες βαριοί χρήστες (που πρέπει ναναι κάπου 50,00 - 100,000 συνολικά), θα κάνουν πολύ μικρή διαφορά στο σύνολο των 5 εκατ. συνδρομητών.

Συμπέρασμα. Δυστυχώς το αποτέλεσμα της αλόγιστης χρήσης κατα την γνώμη θα είναι να μείνουν μόνο δύο πάροχοι κατ εμέ, ΟΤΕ & 4ΝΕΤ, οι οποίοι λόγω μεγέθους θα μπορούν, εαν δεν έχουν κάνει ήδη, Traffic shaping μιας και όσο μεγαλύτερο αριθμό συνδρομητών έχεις, τόσο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα δίνειτο TS, και τόσο λιγότερο εμφανές είναι. Το γεγονός ότι οι υπηρεσίες (βλ βασικά ταχύτητα), θαναι καλύτερες εκεί, μοιραία θα οδηγήσουν όλο τον κόσμο προς τα εκεί, και ήδη βλέπουμε μια στροφή συνδρομητών σε υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ απο ΟΤΕ (που βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο για λόγους ταχύτητας, αλλά και υποστήριξης δυστυχώς, παρόλο που ειναι αρκετά ακριβότερος απο τους ανταγωνιστές του). Ετσι απο δική μας χρήση και επιλογή, θα δημιουργήσουμε μόνοι μας ένα νέο σχεδόν μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς, και με την σφραγίδα της ΕΕΤΤ(1) (όσον αφορά τις τιμές διάθεσης). Αυτά εφόσον δεν υπάρξει σοβαρή ανατροπή απο τις τεχνολογίες (βλ πχ FTTH) (2)

(1) Αυτό σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα του κοστολογικού ελέγχου απο εξωτερικούς ελεγκτές, που ενώ περιμέναμε ότι θα είχαμε μια αλλαγή στα κόστη, ειδικά σε υπηρεσίες, που φωνάζουν ότι είναι υπερτιμημένες, μας έβγαλε λοιπόν ο ελεγκτής σχεδόν τον ίδιο τιμοκατάλογο με αυτόν που είχε ήδη ο ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή καμμιά αλλαγή. Αρα πλέον δεν μπορούμε να φωνάζουμε για τα κόστη/τιμές, μιας και επισήμως ελέγθηκε και βρέθηκε ότι σωστά μας τσεκουρώνει όσο μας τσεκουρώνει....  :Thumb down: 
(2) Mπορεί η τεχνολογία FTTH να δημιουργήσει τεράστιες ανατροπές, σε συνδιασμό με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις σε πλαστικές οπτικές ίνες και δρομολόγηση ινών μέσω αγωγών φυσικού αερίου ή/και αποχέτευσης, μειώνοντας το κόστος διεύλευσης σημαντικά. Ομως είμαστε πολύ πίσω ακόμη σε αυτό, το κόστος είναι μεγάλο, και οι πάροχοι έχουν ήδη επενδύσει σε άλλες τεχνολογίες (DSLAM χαλκού), οπότε μάλλον δεν θα προχωρήσει σύντομα. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η συρρίκνωση σε δυο-τρείς παρόχους. Μοναδική περίπτωση είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιος εναλλακτικός απο αυτούς που δεν έχουν μπεί στο LLU χοντρά ακόμη με υπηρεσίες FTTH, αλλά έχουμε βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει και κάτι ανάλογο ρυθμιστικό συνεργασίας με δήμους, εταιρία φυσικού αερίου και άλλα για να περαστούν οι οπτικές ίνες.... Δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Συμφωνώ.

+1000

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ...Ετσι απο δική μας χρήση και επιλογή, θα δημιουργήσουμε μόνοι μας ένα νέο σχεδόν μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς, και με την σφραγίδα της ΕΕΤΤ (όσον αφορά τις τιμές διάθεσης). Αυτά εφόσον δεν υπάρξει σοβαρή ανατροπή απο τις τεχνολογίες (βλ πχ FTTH)...


Η σύνοψη τα λέει όλα... Δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στο εξωτερικό πάντως στην Ελλάδα το Internet δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά (όχι κατ' ανάγκη αλόγιστα). Συνοψίζοντας κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, πιστεύω πως όσο ραγδαία ήταν η ανάπτυξη των dsl από τα 384kbps στα 24mbps κάτι αντίστοιχο θα συμβεί από τα 24mbps στα 100mbps (βλ. *F*iber *T*o *T*he *H*ome). Ναι, κι όμως, στην Ελλάδα κύριοι!  :Lock: 

[EDIT: Άντε και να δούμε και καμία ταχύτητα στο upload!]

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επιχειρήματα όχι μλκιες...


θες επιχειρημα και οχι μλκς.
οκ

σου εχω ενα επιχειρημα εσεις που θελετε το ιντερνετ για σερφαρισμα και ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο αφηστε τις ADSL και βαλτε PSTN/ISDN σας φτανουν και σας περισσευουν.

αλλωστε ολοι οι παροχοι το ADSL το διαφημιζουν για ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ | ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ | DOWNLOAD | GAMES δεν κανει για σας ΕΜΑΣ θελουν οι παροχοι τους ΤΟΡΡΕΝΤΑΚΗΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ GAMERS.

Υ.Σ γιατι τα δικα σας επιχειρηματα ειναι σωστα η ειναι μλκς...

παρτε το χαμπαρι στην ελλαδα ζειτε με αυτους τους κανονες της πλειοψηφιας θα ζησετε θελετε δεν θελετε αν δεν σας αρεσει πηγαινετε σε αλλη χωρα.

γιατι τα βαζετε με λαθος ατομα αντι να πιεσετε τους παροχους να φτιαξουν τις υποδομες ασχολειστε με το τι θα κανει ο αλλος με την συνδεση του.

εγω εχω 16αρα πληρωνω για τα ΕΩΣ 16 και την αφηνω ολη μερα 24 ωρες το 24ωρο επι 7 μερες να κατεβαζει ολο το διαδικτυο.

και αυτο θα συνεχισω να το κανω οτι και να κανετε εσεις η οι παροχοι (ελευθερη αγορα εχουμε αν π.χ ο παροχος βαλει περιορισμους θα παω σε αλλον που δεν θα εχει)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 8 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Eπειδή πολύ το κουράζουμε το θέμα ας καταλήξουμε κάπου:
> 
> 1) Δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κανείς ότι υπάρχει μερίδα χρηστών που κάνει αλόγιστη χρήση του Ιντερνετ.
> 
> 2) Κανένα συμβόλαιο δεν το αποκλείει αυτό (εννοώ την αλόγιστη χρήση). Οι χρήστες μπορει να κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτό είναι μέσα στα νόμιμα δικαιώματά τους, με τα τρέχοντα συμβόλαια, ασχέτως εαν η χρήση είναι νόμιμη ή παράνομη (βλ πειρατία). Ο πάροχος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να τους ελέγχει, διαφορετικά εμπίπτει στην προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων, εαν ελέγχει τι περνά
> 
> 3) Κανένας επίσης δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει, ότι παρόλο που μπορεί ναναι μικρή η μερίδα χρηστών που κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση (αρκεί ένα 5%), ωστόσο αυτό έχει μεγάλη επίδραση στο σύνολο των συνδρομητών, με φαινόμενα όπως να μην πιάνεις ποτέ την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αλλά πολύ πολύ μικρότερη, μεγάλο latency που καθιστά προβληματικές υπηρεσίες πραγματικού χρόνου και άλλα.
> 
> 4) Επίσης, παρόλο που αρκετά μέλη του φόρουμ δεν εννοούν να το καταλάβουν, το bandwidth κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ, άρα δεν μπορει ο κάθε πάροχος να παίρνει Tbps γραμμές ώστε να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες. Η' θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι τιμές, κάτι που κανείς δεν θέλει, όλοι θέλουν όσο το δυνατόν φθηνότερο, ή θα πρέπει να μοιράζει το bw σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο μπορεί ώστε να μειώσει το κόστος. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι για τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα των παρόχων, 8+ ευρώ + ΦΠΑ πάει ούτως ή άλλως στον ΟΤΕ, ενω στις μοιραζόμενες συνδέσεις (που πληρώνεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ), πάει στον ΟΤΕ κοντά στα 2 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ. Τουλάχιστον, ας καταλήξουμε ότι το bw κοστίζει, δεν είναι άπειρο (με την έννοια του ίδιου κόστους ή δωρεάν), και οτιδήποτε υποδομές είτε σε εθνικό δίκτυο είτε σε διασύνδεση με ΑΙΧ ή διεθνές Ιντερνετ, κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ. 
> ...


συμφωνω εν μερη μαζι σου φιλε μου και το λεω αυτο απλα γιατι εμενα προσωπικα ως πελατη δεν μου αρεσουν οι περιορισμοι και τα ημιμετρα αλλα μου αρεσει το κανει σωστα την δουλεια του ο παροχος και να προσφερει τις υπηρεσιες που λεει οχι να κανει τον τσιγκουνη και να εχει καβουρια στην τσεπη.

αν αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να κλεισει ας κλεισει δεν με ενδιαφερει εμενα κουμαντο στα δικα μου χρηματα δεν κανει κανεις παροχος (ας βαλει το χερι στην τσεπη να κανει επενδυσεις και να κτισει υποδομες) αλλιως ας το κλεισει το μαγαζακι του

υπαρχουν αγαπητοι χωρες εδω διπλανες με την ελλαδα που μας εχουν ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΑ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ σε πολλα θεματα γυρω απο το διαδικτυο.

και εμεις εξακολουθουμε να ειμαστε τα κοροιδα των παροχων

αλλα θα ηθελα να μου απαντησει ενας χρηστης που συνεχως φωναζει για "κοφτες" που εχει ο παροχος του και απαιτει να εχει το 100% της συνδεσης του και εδω φωναζει για την αλογιστη χρηση.

----------


## miltosk

> Το κακό με το TS είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι κανόνες μπαίνουν και να το ελέγξεις, ενώ με το cap, ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να μπορείς να πάρεις πχ 30GB μέσα σε ένα μήνα, με φουλ ταχύτητα. 
> Ενα σημείο κομβικό για το μέλλον είναι η τελευταία ανακοίνωση του ΥΜΕ, και κατα πόσο θα προχωρήσουν ουσιαστικά σε FTTH, το οποίο θα αλλάξει τελείως το τοπίο, καθώς και πόσο ευρυτατη θα είναι η διείσδυση της τεχνολογίας 3play. Εαν πχ έχουμε διείσδυση τεχνολογίας 3play σε 40% του πληθυσμού, τότε οι τρέχοντες βαριοί χρήστες (που πρέπει ναναι κάπου 50,00 - 100,000 συνολικά), θα κάνουν πολύ μικρή διαφορά στο σύνολο των 5 εκατ. συνδρομητών.
> Μπορεί η τεχνολογία FTTH να δημιουργήσει τεράστιες ανατροπές, σε συνδιασμό με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις σε πλαστικές οπτικές ίνες και δρομολόγηση ινών μέσω αγωγών φυσικού αερίου ή/και αποχέτευσης, μειώνοντας το κόστος διεύλευσης σημαντικά. Ομως είμαστε πολύ πίσω ακόμη σε αυτό, το κόστος είναι μεγάλο, και οι πάροχοι έχουν ήδη επενδύσει σε άλλες τεχνολογίες (DSLAM χαλκού), οπότε μάλλον δεν θα προχωρήσει σύντομα. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η συρρίκνωση σε δυο-τρείς παρόχους. Μοναδική περίπτωση είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιος εναλλακτικός απο αυτούς που δεν έχουν μπεί στο LLU χοντρά ακόμη με υπηρεσίες FTTH, αλλά έχουμε βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει και κάτι ανάλογο ρυθμιστικό συνεργασίας με δήμους, εταιρία φυσικού αερίου και άλλα για να περαστούν οι οπτικές ίνες.... Δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.


FTTH? Πως τη θες? Με cap ή χωρις? Και απ΄οτι βλεπω λες " ... να παρεις πχ 30 GB σε ενα μηνα με full ταχυτητα". Γι΄αυτο θες να βαλουν FTTH (100 Mbps)? Ειναι σα να αγοραζεις Ferrari για να κοβεις βολτες στο χωριο σου! Αν θες να κατεβαζεις fullspeed 30 GB το μηνα βαλε μια ISDN dialup 128K. Αν λειτουργει 24χ7 fullspeed το υψος των δεδομενων που θα κατεβασεις ειναι 39,55 GB!!!!! Τα ξεπερασαμε τα 30! Ας μεινουμε στο εως 24 Mbps για την ωρα λεω εγω και ας περασουν οι παροχοι OC στο δικτυο τους για αναβαθμισεις (λιγοτερο ειναι το λειτουργικο κοστος).

----------


## hemlock

> Ατυχες το παραδειγμα σου! Οπως λεμε και στην Εκπαιδευση λαθος νοητικο μοντελο...
> 
> Το Rapidshare (ποιος αμφισβητει τη νομιμοτητα του?) εχει αυτη τη στιγμη κυκλωματα συνολικης χωρητικοτητας 210 Gbps. Και κατεβαζει ολος ο πλανητης (και ειναι εν μερει free).
> Και εδω μιλαμε για μερικες εκατονταδες Mbps και πως θα κανουμε αποσβεση... (πρεπει να μπει και smile που να σταυροκοπιεται) Ημαρτον!!!!


Το rapidshare ειναι εν μερη free ,αλλα ξεχνας πως λειτουργει... :Wink: 
Και οριο στο κατεβασμα εχει και επι πληρωμη κατα κυριο λογο...Γιατι τα ξεχασες αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα του rapidshare? Θα ηθελες να τα εφαρμοζουν και οι κοινοι ISPs? :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχως σας διαφευγει μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια στην σημερινη εποχη τιποτα δεν ειναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ολα τα πραγματα κοστιζουν και εχουν και καποια ορια.

προσωπικα ως premium member στο RS δεν με ενοχλει το οριο 25gb σε 5 μερες αν βαλουν τα ιδια λογικα ορια με τις αναλογες τιμες και οι παροχοι επισης δεν θα με χαλασει (αλλα επειδη δεν θα το κανουν γιατι θα εφαρμοσουν τα δικα του μετρα και σταθμα με χαλαει)

για αυτο φωναζω μηπως και μερικοι ξυπνησετε εγκαιρως γιατι αν τα εφαρμοσουν τοτε ειναι αργα...

----------


## hemlock

> δυστυχως σας διαφευγει μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια στην σημερινη εποχη τιποτα δεν ειναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ολα τα πραγματα κοστιζουν και εχουν και καποια ορια.
> 
> προσωπικα ως premium member στο RS δεν με ενοχλει το οριο 25gb σε 5 μερες αν βαλουν τα ιδια λογικα ορια με τις αναλογες τιμες και οι παροχοι επισης δεν θα με χαλασει (αλλα επειδη δεν θα το κανουν γιατι θα εφαρμοσουν τα δικα του μετρα και σταθμα με χαλαει)
> 
> για αυτο φωναζω μηπως και μερικοι ξυπνησετε εγκαιρως γιατι αν τα εφαρμοσουν τοτε ειναι αργα...


Ποσοοοο ακυρο ειναι τουτο το Post...Δεν λεγεται...
Φωναζεις/ετε ΔΕΝ θελουμε cap ,θελουμε να καταβαζουμε ολα οποτε γουσταρουμε...Και τωρα σε αρεσουν τα 25 GB/μηνα? :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ποσοοοο ακυρο ειναι τουτο το Post...Δεν λεγεται...
> Φωναζεις/ετε ΔΕΝ θελουμε cap ,θελουμε να καταβαζουμε ολα οποτε γουσταρουμε...Και τωρα σε αρεσουν τα 25 GB/μηνα?


ακυρο γενικα ειναι ολο το θεμα αλλα...
γιατι απο αυτα που λεμε ολοι τιποτα δεν θα εφαρμοστει στην τελικη οι παροχοι θα εφαρμοσουν τα δικα τους μετρα και σταθμα ειτε μας αρεσουν ειτε οχι (γιατι απλα δεν υπολογιζουν εμας τους χρηστες) εκτος αν νομιζετε οτι μας υπολογιζουν τοτε παω πασσο.

επισης εγω δεν ειπα 25 GB/μηνα αλλα ειπα 25gb σε 5 μερες (οτι εφαρμοζει το RS) και πληρωνεις 54.99 το χρονο μην λες πραγματα που δεν εχω πει ειναι κακο.

----------


## hemlock

> ακυρο γενικα ειναι ολο το θεμα αλλα...
> εγω δεν ειπα 25 GB/μηνα αλλα ειπα 25gb σε 5 μερες (οτι εφαρμοζει το RS) και πληρωνεις 54.99 το χρονο μην λες πραγματα που δεν εχω πει ειναι κακο.


1.Αυτες δεν ειναι οι τωρινες τιμες του rapidshare?
Που με βρισκεις ακυρο δηλαδη στο 25GB/Μηνα που εγραψα?
2.Πιστευεις ,και για αυτο φωναζεις, οτι ο ISP θα σε χρεωσει 100 ευρω για απειρη χρηση? :ROFL:

----------


## anon

Ειναι πάρα πολύ άκυρη η στάση ότι αφού δεν κατεβάζεις ασύστολα, ας περιοριστείς. Θα πρέπει οι βαριοί χρήστες να παρακαλούν να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί μετά θα έχετε γραμμές 24άρες αλλά δεν θα πιάνετε ποτέ πάνω απο 200Kbps στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Θαθελα απο μια μεριά να γινόταν αυτό που με τόση βλεγδυμία προτείνετε για να δούμε μετά γέλια. Κάτι ανάλογο βέβαια πρότεινα και εγω, με το να δωθεί οικονομικότερο πακέτο με cap.

Τώρα κατα πόσο είναι αναγκαίο. Ναι ρε φιλε, ακόμα και εαν έχω μόνο 1GB το μήνα (πφφφφφ, τιν τούτος  :Razz:  ), θέλω οι σελίδες να κατεβαίνουν αστραπιαία, και όχι να περιμένω κάποια λεπτά να κατέβουν. Εαν χρησιμοποιήσω voip να παίζει καλά η φωνή, να μην χάνω πακέτα σε κάποιο online παιχνίδι, ούτε σπασίματα σε video. Ειναι θέμα ποιότητας , και όχι ποσότητας.

Φαίνεται δεν διαβασες ή μάλλον καλυτερα δεν κατάλαβες τι έχω γράψει. Τι μας περιμένει απο το γεγονός της ασύστολης χρήσης. Εαν είμαστε τυχεροί (συνολικά μιλάω), και η διείσδυση προχωρήσει ταχύτερα απο την χρήση, τότε όλα καλά, εαν όχι, θα αρχίσουν οι περιορισμοί, και θα μας επηρεάσουν όλους αλλά περισσότερο τους βαριούς χρήστες.

----------


## miltosk

> Το rapidshare ειναι εν μερη free ,αλλα ξεχνας πως λειτουργει...
> Και οριο στο κατεβασμα εχει και επι πληρωμη κατα κυριο λογο...Γιατι τα ξεχασες αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα του rapidshare? Θα ηθελες να τα εφαρμοζουν και οι κοινοι ISPs?


Επειδη ξερω πως λειτουργει το Rapidshare στα λεω ολα αυτα! Εγω λειτουργω free και τα limitations οπως ανεφερα παραβιαζονται!!! Αν ξερεις να το χρησιμοποιεις...   :Wink:   Σε ποια χαρακτηριστικα του Rapidshare αναφερεσαι αν θελω να εφαρμοσουν οι παροχοι? Στο οτι διαθετει κυκλωματα 210 Gbps? E, ναι! Στο οτι εχει limitations στο downloading? Καμια σχεση, δεν ειναι P2P, τους server τους κανεις χρηση, εκει ειναι το limitation!!! Και αν διαβασες τις συνεντευξεις των παροχων και ειδικα της Forthnet δεν ειναι στα σχεδια τους το cap! Και επειδη ειμαι απο το 1993 συνδρομητης της και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και δεν σκοπευω να αλλαξω παροχο, εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου, δεν με μοιαζει το τι θα κανουν οι αλλοι παροχοι, προβλημα τους. 

Και κατι ακομα. Η wind στην υπηρεσια ADSM απεριοριστα το limit των 20 GB το μηνα το πηγε στα 30 GB. Σου λεει κατι αυτη η κινηση της?

----------


## anon

1) Το rapidshare ειναι ftp. Εκ τούτου μπορεί να γίνει cache, και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα λιγότερο φόρτο στους servers της rapidshare. 

2) Για το ότι δεν θα προχωρήσουν σε cap, το έχω εξηγήσει, ειδικά ΟΤΕΝΕΤ / 4ΝΕΤ. διάβασε το σχετικό μύνημα. Το ότι προτείνουμε cap, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό θα γίνει. Αντιθέτως η κατάσταση θα παραμείνει ως έχει (το πιθανότερο σενάριο). 

3) Το ADSM? Ας γελάσω.... Αυτό δεν πιάνει αρκετή ταχύτητα πρώτα απο όλα για να μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις 30GB. Ομως εαν βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητά του, τουλάχιστον σε 1Mbps που να τα πιάνει, θαναι καλύτερο απο ADSL, τουλάχιστον για υπηρεσίες που δεν χρειάζονται πολύ μικρό latency. Θα είσαι πραγματικά roaming user, ε πρόσβαση σε όλη την ελλάδα. Εαν έχεις δουλέψει με Gprs/3g θα ήξερες. Εχω τέτοιες υπηρεσίες στην εταιρία όπου δουλεύω απο το 2003, και συνολικα καμμιά 50αριά συνδέσεις. Και τα ξέρω πολύ καλα... Ταχύτητες δεν πιάνουν.

----------


## miltosk

> 1) Το rapidshare ειναι ftp. Εκ τούτου μπορεί να γίνει cache, και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα λιγότερο φόρτο στους servers της rapidshare. 
> 
> 2) Για το ότι δεν θα προχωρήσουν σε cap, το έχω εξηγήσει, ειδικά ΟΤΕΝΕΤ / 4ΝΕΤ. διάβασε το σχετικό μύνημα. Το ότι προτείνουμε cap, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό θα γίνει. Αντιθέτως η κατάσταση θα παραμείνει ως έχει (το πιθανότερο σενάριο). 
> 
> 3) Το ADSM? Ας γελάσω.... Αυτό δεν πιάνει αρκετή ταχύτητα πρώτα απο όλα για να μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις 30GB. Ομως εαν βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητά του, τουλάχιστον σε 1Mbps που να τα πιάνει, θαναι καλύτερο απο ADSL, τουλάχιστον για υπηρεσίες που δεν χρειάζονται πολύ μικρό latency. Θα είσαι πραγματικά roaming user, ε πρόσβαση σε όλη την ελλάδα. Εαν έχεις δουλέψει με Gprs/3g θα ήξερες. Εχω τέτοιες υπηρεσίες στην εταιρία όπου δουλεύω απο το 2003, και συνολικα καμμιά 50αριά συνδέσεις. Και τα ξέρω πολύ καλα... Ταχύτητες δεν πιάνουν.


1) Εκατονταδες PB δεδομενων εχει στους server της. Ποση cache να γινει? Δεν αντιλεγω παντως οτι δεν αποσυμφοριζει τους server η χρηση cache.

2) Σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου ανεφερα οτι θα ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο και θα μεινουν λιγοι και καλοι! Το αν αυτο ειναι κακο για τον ανταγωνισμο δεν το ξερεις! Εικαζεις απλα.

3) PDA εχω (και το συνδεω με τον φορητο) αρα ξερω. Το gprs ειναι οντως αργο. Το 3G ομως μια χαρα ειναι, πιανω ταχυτητες πανω απο 200 Kbps (ειμαι ικανοποιημενος, αφου δεν εχω πολλες απαιτησεις). Τωρα αν δεν εχει παντου 3G καλυψη, τι να κανουμε ρε συ?

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδη ξερω πως λειτουργει το Rapidshare στα λεω ολα αυτα! Εγω λειτουργω free και τα limitations οπως ανεφερα παραβιαζονται!!! Αν ξερεις να το χρησιμοποιεις...    Σε ποια χαρακτηριστικα του Rapidshare αναφερεσαι αν θελω να εφαρμοσουν οι παροχοι? Στο οτι διαθετει κυκλωματα 210 Gbps? E, ναι! Στο οτι εχει limitations στο downloading? Καμια σχεση, δεν ειναι P2P, τους server τους κανεις χρηση, εκει ειναι το limitation!!! Και αν διαβασες τις συνεντευξεις των παροχων και ειδικα της Forthnet δεν ειναι στα σχεδια τους το cap! Και επειδη ειμαι απο το 1993 συνδρομητης της και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και δεν σκοπευω να αλλαξω παροχο, εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου, δεν με μοιαζει το τι θα κανουν οι αλλοι παροχοι, προβλημα τους. 
> 
> Και κατι ακομα. Η wind στην υπηρεσια ADSM απεριοριστα το limit των 20 GB το μηνα το πηγε στα 30 GB. Σου λεει κατι αυτη η κινηση της?


μα έχει όρια,  και στο πόσο μπορείς να κατεβάζεις και στην μαξ ταχύτητα,   γιατί άραγε το βάζουν;  το ότι έχει κυκλώματα 210gbps   αυτό δεν λέει κάτι,  εχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο target group  απο τους έλληνες παρόχους,  ακόμα αν πρόσεξεις κάνει και traffic shapping  αλλά και cap,  

είπαμε να κάνουμε συγρίσεις εσύ πας να μας κάψεις όλους  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι τους κρατατε ρε παιδια;
Αμολατε τους στην Εθνικη να τρεχουν με οσο θελουν
αλλά μετα να μην παραπονουνται *** που απογειωθηκαν επειδη ειχε λακουβες
 ή τους βγηκε τρακτερ με 12χρονο απο παραδρομο
ή γιατι ξεχασαν πως οδηγουσαν πειραγμενο Φιατακι :Razz: ...








***και δεν αναφερθηκα σε ρανταρ της Τροχαιας εεε;;;

----------


## Braindamaged

Αυτά που είπε ο anon στο εκτεταμένο post του με βρίσκουν 100% σύμφωνο. Πραγματικά δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. Πολύ ωραία τα πες εύγε

----------


## Zer0c00L

περα απο την πλακα εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσουν οι περιορισμοι θελω ολες τις υπηρεσιες να τις λαμβανω χωρις περιορισμους π.χ με τον παροχο μου δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι μου εχει κλειδωμενο το ρουτερ και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο αλλα και σε επαγγελματικο.

αυτο που εγω θα εκτιμουσα ειναι να φτιαξουν την υποδομη τους και τις τιμες τους ετσι ωστε να γινουμε επιτελους ανταγωνιστες με τους γειτονες οχι να προσπαθουν με ημιμετρα να καλυψουν τις αδυναμιες τους.

διοτι ο περιορισμος αγαπητοι φιλοι μου που τοσο το ζητατε θα γινει το θεμα ειναι με τι μετρα και σταθμα θα το κανουν θα μας αρεσει η θα αρχισουμε την γκρινια.

εγω οπως ειπα βεβαια δεν θα σας ακολουθησω σε αυτο διοτι εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν οι περιορισμοι με οτι σημαινει αυτο.

ο φιλος anon ωραια τα ειπε οπως και αλλες φορες οπως και εγω με το παραδειγμα με το RS αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι τι λεμε εμεις αλλα αυτοι τι θα κανουν.

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη ειμαι ασχετη enlighten me PLS: _τι ακριβως γινεται στο εξωτερικο 
απο τους παροχους
σχετικα με την απεριοριστη χρηση ευρυζωνικου Ιντερνετ???_
Ξερω εχει αναφερθει κατι σελιδες/θεματα πριν
αλλά επαναληψις μητηρ μαθησεως...
 :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

> περα απο την πλακα εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσουν οι περιορισμοι θελω ολες τις υπηρεσιες να τις λαμβανω χωρις περιορισμους π.χ με τον παροχο μου δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι μου εχει κλειδωμενο το ρουτερ και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο αλλα και σε επαγγελματικο.
> 
> αυτο που εγω θα εκτιμουσα ειναι να φτιαξουν την υποδομη τους και τις τιμες τους ετσι ωστε να γινουμε επιτελους ανταγωνιστες με τους γειτονες οχι να προσπαθουν με ημιμετρα να καλυψουν τις αδυναμιες τους.
> 
> διοτι ο περιορισμος αγαπητοι φιλοι μου που τοσο το ζητατε θα γινει το θεμα ειναι με τι μετρα και σταθμα θα το κανουν θα μας αρεσει η θα αρχισουμε την γκρινια.
> 
> εγω οπως ειπα βεβαια δεν θα σας ακολουθησω σε αυτο διοτι εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν οι περιορισμοι με οτι σημαινει αυτο.
> 
> ο φιλος anon ωραια τα ειπε οπως και αλλες φορες οπως και εγω με το παραδειγμα με το RS αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι τι λεμε εμεις αλλα αυτοι τι θα κανουν.


1.Γιατι κολας με τις γείτονες χωρες?
Υπερτερουν σε κατι οι γειτονες μας εχουν τιποτα μεγαλυτερο απο σενα που πληρωνεις 21γιουρια τα 24 Mb?
2.Τον περιορισμο ,αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει, τον βαζεις και εσυ...Τι 25GB/5ημερο τι 25GB/μηνα...Πειρορισμος ειναι και μαλλιστα αν προσεξεις τι εχουν γραψει και αλλοι ομοιδεατες σου εδω μεσα και τα 25GB τους ειναι λιγα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1.Γιατι κολας με τις γείτονες χωρες?
> Υπερτερουν σε κατι οι γειτονες μας εχουν τιποτα μεγαλυτερο απο σενα που πληρωνεις 21γιουρια τα 24 Mb?
> 2.Τον περιορισμο ,αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει, τον βαζεις και εσυ...Τι 25GB/5ημερο τι 25GB/μηνα...Πειρορισμος ειναι και μαλλιστα αν προσεξεις τι εχουν γραψει και αλλοι ομοιδεατες σου εδω μεσα και τα 25GB τους ειναι λιγα...


 
1. γιατι κολλαω? (δεν κολλαω πουθενα φιλε μου γιατι οπως ειπα ειμαι για την παρτη μου)
αλλα γιατι λεω για τους γειτονες >>> γιατι εχουν καλυτερη υποδομη απο μας τους "ευρωπαιους" - καλυτερα τιμολογια - καλυτερες ταχυτητες και αξιοπιστια οχι τις δικαιολογιες που λενε οι εδω.

2. περιορισμο οπως ειπες αγαπητε μου σεβομαι του RS αν και το πληρωνω αλλα περιορισμο στην δικη μου συνδεση και γραμμη εγω προσωπικα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το δεκτο κατι τετοιο αν το εφαρμοσουν ολοι τοτε απλα θα κοψω το ιντερνετ απο το σπιτι και θα μπαινω απο την εργασια μου με την μισθωμενη που κανω οτι θελω.

3. ομοιδεατες φιλε μου δεν εχω (ειμαι για την παρτη μου και μονο) δεν ξερω αν τους ειναι λιγα η πολλα εγω ειπα οπως και ο anon για λογικα ορια και περιορισμους οχι π.χ οπως ο topic starter που φωναζει απο την μια για κοφτες και απο την αλλη λεει για αλογιστη χρηση.
εγω την συνδεση με το ιντερνετ την θελω για σερφαρισμα/ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο/κατεβασμα αρχειων/παιχνιδια.

εγω φιλε μου πληρωνω την κοροιδια των παροχων την ασυδοσια τους και τις παιδικες αρρωστιες που εχουν οι επιχειρηματιες αυτων (γιατι εχουν καβουρια στις τσεπες) για αυτο δεν προκυτε ποτε η ελλαδα να παει μπροστα 400 χρονια πισω θα ειμαστε.

----------


## manoulamou

Zer0c00L δεν εχεις ομοϊδεάτες;
Ατυχησες αφου δεν ανηκεις σε καποιο FanClub 
θα τις τρως απανταχοθεν... :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επειδη ειμαι ασχετη enlighten me PLS: _τι ακριβως γινεται στο εξωτερικο_ 
> _απο τους παροχους_
> _σχετικα με την απεριοριστη χρηση ευρυζωνικου Ιντερνετ???_
> Ξερω εχει αναφερθει κατι σελιδες/θεματα πριν
> αλλά επαναληψις μητηρ μαθησεως...


προσωπικα εχω ταξιδεψει και σε γειτονικες χωρες απο την ελλαδιτσα μας και υποτιθεται πιο υποαναπτυκτες απο μας αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο κομματι μαλλον εμεις ειμαστε πισω αλλα και σε πιο ανεπτυγμενες απο μας χωρες το ΧΑΛΙ το δικο μας μονο η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ το εχει και σε ΤΙΜΕΣ και σε ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ.

περισσοτερα και πιο αναλυτικα μπορουν να στα πουν οι φιλοι εδω.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 4 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Zer0c00L δεν εχεις ομοϊδεάτες;
> Ατυχησες αφου δεν ανηκεις σε καποιο FanClub 
> θα τις τρως απανταχοθεν...


χαχα

ξερεις γιατι δεν εχω ομοιδεατες?

γιατι λεω την αληθεια και ας ποναει
γιατι δεν θαβω τον διπλανο μου πισω απο την πλατη του
γιατι ειμαι ντομπρος και σταρατος
γιατι επι 10 χρονια εφαρμοζω την τακτικη ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ/ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ/ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (για αυτο επιβιωσα απο δυσκολες καταστασεις)
γιατι εχω νομιμα αδεια οπλου (κατοχη και χρηση)
γιατι περναω απο ψυχολογο για αυτην (αν και τρελος με αυτα που ακουω)

οσο για το αν τις τρωω ολοι ξερετε που μενω και εργαζομαι σας περιμενω για καφε.

----------


## hemlock

> 1. γιατι κολλαω? (δεν κολλαω πουθενα φιλε μου γιατι οπως ειπα ειμαι για την παρτη μου)
> αλλα γιατι λεω για τους γειτονες >>> γιατι εχουν καλυτερη υποδομη απο μας τους "ευρωπαιους" - καλυτερα τιμολογια - καλυτερες ταχυτητες και αξιοπιστια οχι τις δικαιολογιες που λενε οι εδω.
> 
> 2. περιορισμο οπως ειπες αγαπητε μου σεβομαι του RS αν και το πληρωνω αλλα περιορισμο στην δικη μου συνδεση και γραμμη εγω προσωπικα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το δεκτο κατι τετοιο αν το εφαρμοσουν ολοι τοτε απλα θα κοψω το ιντερνετ απο το σπιτι και θα μπαινω απο την εργασια μου με την μισθωμενη που κανω οτι θελω.
> 
> 3. ομοιδεατες φιλε μου δεν εχω (ειμαι για την παρτη μου και μονο) δεν ξερω αν τους ειναι λιγα η πολλα εγω ειπα οπως και ο anon για λογικα ορια και περιορισμους οχι π.χ οπως ο topic starter που φωναζει απο την μια για κοφτες και απο την αλλη λεει για αλογιστη χρηση.
> εγω την συνδεση με το ιντερνετ την θελω για σερφαρισμα/ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο/κατεβασμα αρχειων/παιχνιδια.
> 
> εγω φιλε μου πληρωνω την κοροιδια των παροχων την ασυδοσια τους και τις παιδικες αρρωστιες που εχουν οι επιχειρηματιες αυτων (γιατι εχουν καβουρια στις τσεπες) για αυτο δεν προκυτε ποτε η ελλαδα να παει μπροστα 400 χρονια πισω θα ειμαστε.


1.Ε ρε γκρινια...21 γιουρια τα 24 MB...
2,3.Χαχαχαχα τουμπανο μισθωμενη....Τι θα κανεις με την μισθωμενη της δουλειας? Θα κατεβαζεις Mp3 και παιχνιδακια? Ασε μας ησυχους ωρε admin (μας κοροΙδευεις ευθαρσως)... :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1.Ε ρε γκρινια...21 γιουρια τα 24 MB...
> 2,3.Χαχαχαχα τουμπανο μισθωμενη....Τι θα κανεις με την μισθωμενη της δουλειας? Θα κατεβαζεις Mp3 και παιχνιδακια? Ασε μας ησυχους ωρε admin (μας κοροΙδευεις ευθαρσως)...


το τι θα κανω με την μισθωμενη και με τις απλες dsl 2μβιτ που εχουμε στην δουλεια ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος γιατι απλα εγω κανω κουμαντο.

οσο για τα αλλα που λες θα σου ελεγα να προσεχεις τις εκφρασεις σου διοτι χωρις στοιχεια δεν μπορεις να λες τον αλλον ψευτη και εγω μπορω να σε χαρακτηρισω με διαφορα κοσμητικα επιθετα και δεν θα σου αρεσουν αρα προσεχε λιγο.

----------


## manoulamou

@hemlock φυγε,  κραταει ... οπλο router :Wink: ...

----------


## hemlock

> φυσικα οτι κανω τωρα και με την μισθωμενη και με τις απλες dsl 2μβιτ που εχουμε στην δουλεια γιατι εγω κανω κουμαντο.
> 
> οσο για τα αλλα που λες θα σου ελεγα να προσεχεις τις εκφρασεις σου διοτι χωρις στοιχεια δεν μπορεις να λες τον αλλον ψευτη και εγω μπορω να σε χαρακτηρισω με διαφορα κοσμητικα επιθετα και δεν θα σου αρεσουν αρα προσεχε λιγο.


Να προσεξω τι...
Θες να συμφωνησω μαζι σου στο οτι θες να κατεβαζεις Mp3 Και παιχνιδακια μαζι με τα Mails της δουλειας?
Προσεξε πολυ τι γραφεις...Εκτιθεσε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> @hemlock φυγε, κραταει ... οπλο router...


χαχα ηρεμησε manoulamou δεν σκοτωνω ανθρωπους (δεν ειμαι δολοφονος) μπορει να με εχετε τρελλανει καποιοι εδω μεσα αλλα ακομα εχω λογικη και ειμαι σκεπτομενο ατομο (αλλωστε εχω και οικογενεια απο πισω μου αρα δυσκολα θα γινω δολοφονος)

εκτος αν καποιοι μου περιορισουν και το τσιγαρο...τοτε δεν ξερω τι θα γινει.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 2 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........




> Να προσεξω τι...
> Θες να συμφωνησω μαζι σου στο οτι θες να κατεβαζεις Mp3 Και παιχνιδακια μαζι με τα Mails της δουλειας?
> Προσεξε πολυ τι γραφεις...Εκτιθεσε.


γιατι εγω δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο το δακτυλο μου αν προσεξες ειπα οτι λεω παντα την αληθεια και ας ποναει (ετσι μεγαλωσα).

το τι λεω με το τι θα βρει καποιος στον υπολογιστη μου εχει μεγαλη διαφορα πιστεψε με.

γιατι απλα και στους υπολογιστες σπιτι μου αλλα και στην εργασια μου εχω τα παντα αυθεντικα η ανοικτου κωδικα (απο τα αλλα οσο και να ψαξεις δεν θα βρεις)

αυτο που ειπα να προσεχεις ειναι τις εκφρασεις σου προς εμενα προσωπικα εγω δεν σε αποκαλεσα ουτε ψευτη ουτε τιποτα (οχι μονο εσενα αλλα κανεναν εδω μεσα)

ασχετα αν μερικα απο αυτα που ειπωθηκαν εδω μεσα δεν στεκουν (διοτι δεν ειμαι ουτε ασχετος με το αντικειμενο και πιστεψε με ξερω αρκετα πραγματα με το ποιοι κατεβαζουν ? αν ειναι μειοψηφια η πλειοψηφια οπως λετε εδω περα)

διοτι αν ηταν ετσι τα περιεργα sites δεν θα ηταν τιγκα απο ελληνες χρηστες.

καλη συνεχεια σορρυ αλλα προεκυψε δουλεια θα σας απαντησω αργοτερα.

----------


## sgiak

Έστω κι αργά μία απάντηση χρειάζεται, γι’ αυτό:




> Επιχειρήματα όχι μλκιες...


Επειδή φαίνεται ότι δεν κατάλαβες DSLaManiaC, θα στα πω λιανά
Τα επιχειρήματα που παραθέτω αποσκοπούν ακριβώς στο να καταδείξουν πόσο άστοχο είναι να συγκρίνεις τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα με τα οδικά και με τα δίκτυα ύδρευσης. 

Κι αν αδυνατείς να καταλάβεις το γιατί θα σου εξηγήσω

Στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης το πρόβλημα είναι η ανεπάρκεια του νερού (που είναι ΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ) όχι η ανεπάρκεια των δικτύων. Για να μπορέσεις να το καταλάβεις, μάθε ότι αν είχαμε νερό για να έχει ο καθένας την προσωπική του πισίνα τα δίκτυα θα μπορούσαν να τις γεμίσουν 

Στα οδικά δίκτυα το πρόβλημα με την αλόγιστη χρήση είναι ότι κοστίζουν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΖΩΕΣ. Κι αν ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις μάθε ότι αν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκοτωθεί ή να τραυματιστεί κανείς δεν θα υπήρχαν ούτε όρια ταχύτητας

Αντίθετα στα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα ούτε πρόβλημα σπατάλης φυσικών πόρων υπάρχει ούτε κίνδυνος για ανθρώπινες ζωές. Το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά οικονομικό και αφορά τους παρόχους

Τα επιχειρήματα λοιπών που θεωρείς «μλκιες» ήταν σκοπίμως άστοχα για να καταδείξουν ακριβώς ότι δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα

Αλλά απ’ ότι διάβασα στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση όταν δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι ή όταν διαφωνείς με κάποιον συνηθίζεις να απαντάς με παρόμοιο τρόπο…

…έχοντας την εντύπωση ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι «μλκες»

----------


## miltosk

> Στα οδικά δίκτυα το πρόβλημα με την αλόγιστη χρήση είναι ότι κοστίζουν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΖΩΕΣ. Κι αν ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις μάθε ότι αν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκοτωθεί ή να τραυματιστεί κανείς δεν θα υπήρχαν ούτε όρια ταχύτητας


Και να σκεφτεις οτι στους Γερμανικους αυτοκινητοδρομους, τους αρτιοτερους στην Ευρωπη δεν υπαρχει οριο ταχυτητας!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έστω κι αργά μία απάντηση χρειάζεται, γι’ αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή φαίνεται ότι δεν κατάλαβες DSLaManiaC, θα στα πω λιανά
> Τα επιχειρήματα που παραθέτω αποσκοπούν ακριβώς στο να καταδείξουν πόσο άστοχο είναι να συγκρίνεις τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα με τα οδικά και με τα δίκτυα ύδρευσης. 
> 
> Κι αν αδυνατείς να καταλάβεις το γιατί θα σου εξηγήσω
> 
> ...


φιλε μου εσυ εχεις δικιο απολυτο οπως και ο φιλος που νομιζει οτι οι υπολοιποι εκτος αυτον ειναι μλκες γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση εκεινος ειναι ο μλκας και οχι οι υπολοιποι (χωρις παρεξηγηση βεβαια)

διοτι οταν εχεις επιχειρηματα μιλας και καλο ειναι να ξερουν καποιοι οτι υπαρχουν αρκετα επιχειρηματα γιατι το γρηγορο ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα ειναι για τα ΜΠΑΖΑ σε σχεση με αλλες χωρες οπως και ποιοι ΦΤΑΙΝΕ για αυτο και σιγουρα δεν φταινε οι ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΕΣ.

απλα επειδη εδω αλλα και αλλου υπαρχει η ταση να καλυπτουμε τους ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥΣ αντι να τους ΚΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ωστε να φτιαξουν την ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ τους εχω παψει απλα να ασχολουμε γιατι ειλικρινα δεν αξιζει να προσπαθω να βαλω μυαλο σε ατομα που εχουν "κολλημενο μυαλο" κοιταω μονο τον εαυτουλη μου και μονο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για άλλες χώρες ή για το τι κάνουνε στις άλλες χώρες.
Δηλαδη όχι πες συγκεκριμένα ποιός πάροχος DSL και που έχει αυτή την "ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ" που τόσο ψάχνεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για άλλες χώρες ή για το τι κάνουνε στις άλλες χώρες.
> Δηλαδη όχι πες συγκεκριμένα ποιός πάροχος DSL και που έχει αυτή την "ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ" που τόσο ψάχνεις.


αν λες για την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ φιλε DSLaManiaC ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ Η ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.

αν λες για τις αλλες χωρες κανε ταξιδι και στις γειτονικες μας χωρες αλλα πηγαινε και σε ιταλια/γερμανια/ισπανια/ολλανδια/αγγλια/γαλλια και δες μονος σου.

εγω δεν ψαχνω καμια υποδομη γιατι επειδη ειναι ελλαδα τιποτα δεν προκυτε να αλλαξει για αυτο παω εκει που θα εχω τα λιγοτερα προβληματα η που θα βρω ευκολα λυσεις.

τωρα το ποιος φταιει για αυτο το χαλι ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα

ΕΜΕΙΣ φταιμε πρωτα και μετα ΟΛΟΙ οι ΑΛΛΟΙ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε θέλω να δω μόνος μου. Δώσε μου 2-3 links να τα δούμε παρέα.

----------


## hemlock

> αν λες για την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ φιλε DSLaManiaC ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ Η ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
> 
> αν λες για τις αλλες χωρες κανε ταξιδι και στις γειτονικες μας χωρες αλλα πηγαινε και σε ιταλια/γερμανια/ισπανια/ολλανδια/αγγλια/γαλλια και δες μονος σου.
> 
> εγω δεν ψαχνω καμια υποδομη γιατι επειδη ειναι ελλαδα τιποτα δεν προκυτε να αλλαξει για αυτο παω εκει που θα εχω τα λιγοτερα προβληματα η που θα βρω ευκολα λυσεις.
> 
> τωρα το ποιος φταιει για αυτο το χαλι ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα
> 
> ΕΜΕΙΣ φταιμε πρωτα και μετα ΟΛΟΙ οι ΑΛΛΟΙ.


Γειτονικες χωρες οπως η Γερμανια, η Ολλανδια και η Γαλλια ουτε το ιδιο κατα κεφαλην εισοδημα εχουν,ουτε την ιδια πελατειακη βαση ουτε και απεκτησαν DSL περσι...Εχουν κατι δεκαετιες που το χρησιμοποιουν...
Μην μπερδευεσαι. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γειτονικες χωρες οπως η Γερμανια, η Ολλανδια και η Γαλλια ουτε το ιδιο κατα κεφαλην εισοδημα εχουν,ουτε την ιδια πελατειακη βαση ουτε και απεκτησαν DSL περσι...Εχουν κατι δεκαετιες που το χρησιμοποιουν...
> Μην μπερδευεσαι.


μην κολλας σε αυτες υπαρχουν και πιο ΥΠΟΑΝΑΠΤΥΚΤΕΣ απο μας που μας ΡΙΧΝΟΥΝ στα ΑΥΤΙΑ στο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ αστο μην το ψαχνεις γιατι θα κλαψουμε παρεα στο τελος.

οι χαμενοι εμεις ειμαστε σε καθε περιπτωση

οπως και θα πρεπει αν ξερεις αν η ελλαδα δεν επαιρνε τους ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ακομα σε PSTN/ISDN θα ειμασταν αγαπητε μου φιλε.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 1 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........




> Δε θέλω να δω μόνος μου. Δώσε μου 2-3 links να τα δούμε παρέα.


υπαρχει το www.google.com που μπορει να σε βοηθησει αγαπητε φιλε να βρεις τα παραδειγματα που λεω (εγω τα ειδα με τα ιδια μου τα ματια στα ταξιδια που εχω παει)

----------


## hemlock

> μην κολλας σε αυτες υπαρχουν και πιο ΥΠΟΑΝΑΠΤΥΚΤΕΣ απο μας που μας ΡΙΧΝΟΥΝ στα ΑΥΤΙΑ στο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ αστο μην το ψαχνεις γιατι θα κλαψουμε παρεα στο τελος.
> 
> οι χαμενοι εμεις ειμαστε σε καθε περιπτωση
> 
> οπως και θα πρεπει αν ξερεις αν η ελλαδα δεν επαιρνε τους ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ακομα σε PSTN/ISDN θα ειμασταν αγαπητε μου φιλε.


Αλλες ιδιατεροτητες εχει μια παρθενα αγορα οπως της Σλοβακιας πχ και αλλες η Ελληνικη... :Wink: 
Εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα βαλει τα κλαματα στο τελος που δεν θα εχει Internet Στο σπιτι του...Εγω στο ξαναλεω, εχω 24 Mb Με 21 γιουρια...

----------


## ThanosD

> Κι αν αδυνατείς να καταλάβεις το γιατί θα σου εξηγήσω
> 
> Στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης το πρόβλημα είναι η ανεπάρκεια του νερού (που είναι ΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ) όχι η ανεπάρκεια των δικτύων. Για να μπορέσεις να το καταλάβεις, μάθε ότι αν είχαμε νερό για να έχει ο καθένας την προσωπική του πισίνα τα δίκτυα θα μπορούσαν να τις γεμίσουν


Άτοπο...

Αν είχαμε όλοι πισίνες και τις γεμίζαμε / αδειάζαμε καθημερινά, τότε ναι μεν θα είχαμε το αγαθό σε επάρκεια (άρα "κάποια" στιγμή θα γέμιζε η πισίνα) αλλά θα παραπονιόμασταν γιατι η πισίνα κάνει 20 ώρες να γεμίσει και όχι 10 λεπτά.

Και τότε θα φώναζες γιατι η βλαμμένη ΕΥΔΑΠ σου δίνει μισή ίντσα σωλήνα και όχι 15 ίντσες...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αλλες ιδιατεροτητες εχει μια παρθενα αγορα οπως της Σλοβακιας πχ και αλλες η Ελληνικη...
> Εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα βαλει τα κλαματα στο τελος που δεν θα εχει Internet Στο σπιτι του...Εγω στο ξαναλεω, εχω 24 Mb Με 21 γιουρια...


Γιατι εχεις αυτην την "επιθετικη γνωμη" για μενα και πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι εγω θα βαλω τα κλαματα επειδη δεν θα εχω ιντερνετ? στο σπιτι (τοσο κολλημενο ατομο με εχεις) πως εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για αυτο? το λεω γιατι απλα κανεις λαθος στις αποψεις σου για μενα αγαπητε μου φιλε.

Λοιπον για να σε βγαλω απο την αμφιβολια να ξερεις οτι ιντερνετ θα εχω παντα και χωρις ορια/περιορισμους (με οτι σημαινει αυτο) 

Αυτην την στιγμη εχω μια φουλ 16αρα και σε λιγο μια φουλ 24αρα για οσο εχω τον εναλλακτικο παροχο και πληρωνω 37.90 ευρωπουλα. 

Διοτι (μπορει σε ενα χρονο να ξαναγυρισω στον ΟΤΕ και στην 8αρα για τους δικους μου λογους εκει θα πληρωνω κατι παραπανω βεβαια). 

Επισης ξεχνας οτι εχω και στην δουλεια μου ιντερνετ (και σε μορφη μισθωμενης γραμμης αλλα και σε μορφη DSL)

Υ.Σ μαλλον θα εχεις ξεχασει το σημαντικοτερο για μενα φιλε μου (οταν ολοι σας ησασταν σε εναλλακτικους παροχους και ειχατε τις γρηγορες συνδεσεις που λετε εδω εγω ειχα 1Mbps απο τον ΟΤΕ και εκανα μια χαρα την δουλεια μου για αυτο που το ηθελα και ο λογος που πηγα στον εναλλακτικο ηταν απλα για δοκιμη γιατι παλι στον ΟΤΕ θα ξαναγυρισω και στις χαμηλες του ταχυτητες και ακριβα παγια.

----------


## anon

Και όμως αγαπητέ sgiak κάνεις λάθος. Στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός, που είναι πόσο ειναι το διαθέσιμο νερό. Ενας άλλος περιορισμός είναι πόσο νερό μπορούν να κουβαλήσουν οι αγωγοί σε δεδομένα μονάδα χρόνου. Δηλαδή ακόμη και εαν υπήρχαν άπειρα αποθέματα νερού, και πάλι δεν θα μπορούσε το δίκτυο ύδρευσης να εξυπηρετήσει το σύνολο των πελατών, εαν ανήγαν όλες τις βρύσες τους ταυτόχρονα. Με τίποτα. Οπότε ξεκολλα απο την διαθεσιμότητα νερού, και μπες στην ιδέα του πόσο εύκολο (ή άπειρο όσο θένε να λένε ορισμένοι) είναι να το μοιράσεις.

Ομοίως πχ και με το δίκτυο ΔΕΗ, αλλά εκεί επειδή μας έχουν πιπιλήσει το μυαλό, το ξέρουμε και δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί η παραγωγή στην Ελλάδα ναναι συγκεκριμένη και περιορισμένη, αλλά σε περιπτώσεις έξαρσης της ζήτησης αγοράζουμε απο γείτονες χώρες ρεύμα. Αλλά παρόλο που αγοράζουμε ρεύμα, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αποθεμάτων ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η οποία είναι στο όριο της, οπότε την ξεπερνάς έχεις προβλήματα όπως να καίγονται σταθμοί διανομής (όπως έγινε το καλοκαίρι φέτος), να κόβονται καλώδια, να ανατινάζονται μετασχηματιστές. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην διανομή.

Και ναι το ιντερνετ ως πόρος μπορείς να τον θεωρήσεις άπειρο, αν και αυτό και πάλι δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η διανομη γίνεται με υποδομές δικτύου, που κοστίζουν, και μάλιστα πολύ, μιας και μιλάμε για καλωδιώσεις απο ελλάδα προς εξωτερικό είτε υποθαλλάσια είτε μέσω άλλων χωρων. Αλλά ακόμη και στην ελλάδα, οι διασυνδέσεις απο το σπίτι του καθενός μέχρι τα γραφεία του παρόχου, μεσολαβούν πολλά.

Ομοίως και για τα αυτοκίνητα. Μπορεί ναναι χιλιάδεες (άπειρα), αλλά οι δρόμοι (βλ γραμμές) περιρισμένα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Πες και για την αποχέτευση και τα καζανάκια μπας κ το καταλάβουν  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και όμως αγαπητέ sgiak κάνεις λάθος. Στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός, που είναι πόσο ειναι το διαθέσιμο νερό. Ενας άλλος περιορισμός είναι πόσο νερό μπορούν να κουβαλήσουν οι αγωγοί σε δεδομένα μονάδα χρόνου. Δηλαδή ακόμη και εαν υπήρχαν άπειρα αποθέματα νερού, και πάλι δεν θα μπορούσε το δίκτυο ύδρευσης να εξυπηρετήσει το σύνολο των πελατών, εαν ανήγαν όλες τις βρύσες τους ταυτόχρονα. Με τίποτα. Οπότε ξεκολλα απο την διαθεσιμότητα νερού, και μπες στην ιδέα του πόσο εύκολο (ή άπειρο όσο θένε να λένε ορισμένοι) είναι να το μοιράσεις.
> 
> Ομοίως πχ και με το δίκτυο ΔΕΗ, αλλά εκεί επειδή μας έχουν πιπιλήσει το μυαλό, το ξέρουμε και δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί η παραγωγή στην Ελλάδα ναναι συγκεκριμένη και περιορισμένη, αλλά σε περιπτώσεις έξαρσης της ζήτησης αγοράζουμε απο γείτονες χώρες ρεύμα. Αλλά παρόλο που αγοράζουμε ρεύμα, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αποθεμάτων ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η οποία είναι στο όριο της, οπότε την ξεπερνάς έχεις προβλήματα όπως να καίγονται σταθμοί διανομής (όπως έγινε το καλοκαίρι φέτος), να κόβονται καλώδια, να ανατινάζονται μετασχηματιστές. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην διανομή.
> 
> Και ναι το ιντερνετ ως πόρος μπορείς να τον θεωρήσεις άπειρο, αν και αυτό και πάλι δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η διανομη γίνεται με υποδομές δικτύου, που κοστίζουν, και μάλιστα πολύ, μιας και μιλάμε για καλωδιώσεις απο ελλάδα προς εξωτερικό είτε υποθαλλάσια είτε μέσω άλλων χωρων. Αλλά ακόμη και στην ελλάδα, οι διασυνδέσεις απο το σπίτι του καθενός μέχρι τα γραφεία του παρόχου, μεσολαβούν πολλά.
> 
> Ομοίως και για τα αυτοκίνητα. Μπορεί ναναι χιλιάδεες (άπειρα), αλλά οι δρόμοι (βλ γραμμές) περιρισμένα.


φιλε anon τα επιχειρηματα σου ειναι απολυτα λογικα και κατανοητα σε μενα

Απλα εκει που σε μενα υπαρχει ενα κενο ειναι γιατι σε αλλες χωρες τουλαχιστον στο ιντερνετ δεν γινετε ο χαμος που εχουμε εμεις γιατι συμβαινει αυτο σε μας και οχι σε αυτους (μην μου πειτε για τορρεντς και παιχνιδια γιατι και αυτοι κανουν οτι κανουμε εμεις μπορει οχι στον ρυθμο που το κανουμε εμεις αλλα τα χρησιμοποιουν και αυτοι).

τωρα για τα υπολοιπα που λες για νερο/δεη/αυτοκινητα δεν εχω να πω κατι.

----------


## anon

Ειναι ο βαθμος διείσδυσης που φταίει. Ο αριθμός των βαριών χρηστών είναι παντού συγκεκριμένος. Kαι είναι αυτοί που τρέχουν πρώτοι στις ταχύτερες ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις. Εαν λοιπόν έχεις 50,000 συνδρομητές "βαριούς" και άλλους 500,000 ελαφριούς, οι βαριοί θα προκαλούν μπούκομα. Πολύ απλά, γιατί με τα contention ratio που κυκλοφορούν πρέπει ναναι το πολύ 5%. Οταν όμως οι συνδρομητές γίνουν 5.000.000 τότε οι βαριοί θαναι το 1% οπότε ελάχιστα θα επιβαρύνουν (στατιστικά πάντα), και εφόσον διατηρείται το ίδιο contention ratio. Επίσης όσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών, οι εταιρίες μεγαλώνουν, για τους ίδιους λόγους το contention ratio, και αυτό έχει επίπτωση στα κέρδη ή/και στις τιμές των προιόντων.

----------


## sgiak

> Και όμως αγαπητέ sgiak κάνεις λάθος. Στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός, που είναι πόσο ειναι το διαθέσιμο νερό. Ενας άλλος περιορισμός είναι πόσο νερό μπορούν να κουβαλήσουν οι αγωγοί σε δεδομένα μονάδα χρόνου. Δηλαδή ακόμη και εαν υπήρχαν άπειρα αποθέματα νερού, και πάλι δεν θα μπορούσε το δίκτυο ύδρευσης να εξυπηρετήσει το σύνολο των πελατών, εαν ανήγαν όλες τις βρύσες τους ταυτόχρονα. Με τίποτα. Οπότε ξεκολλα απο την διαθεσιμότητα νερού, και μπες στην ιδέα του πόσο εύκολο (ή άπειρο όσο θένε να λένε ορισμένοι) είναι να το μοιράσεις.


Νομίζω ότι εσύ κάνεις λάθος και απόδειξη αποτελεί το γεγονός ότι στις περισσότερες αγροτικές περιοχές της χώρας δίδεται η δυνατότητα στους αγρότες να κάνουν την άρδευση (που απαιτεί τεράστιες ποσότητες νερού) από τα κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα ύδρευσης. Επίσης προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς έστω μία φορά που ζητήθηκε εξοικονόμηση νερού εξαιτίας της ανεπάρκειας του δικτύου. ΚΑΜΙΑ. Όλες αφορούσαν ανεπάρκεια του νερού. Εν τέλει αν μου βρεις μία περιοχή στην Ελλάδα που να αντιμετωπίζει έλλειψη νερού εξαιτίας της ανεπάρκειας του δικτύου θα ανακαλέσω. Δεν νομίζω όμως να το καταφέρεις 




> Ομοίως πχ και με το δίκτυο ΔΕΗ, αλλά εκεί επειδή μας έχουν πιπιλήσει το μυαλό, το ξέρουμε και δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί η παραγωγή στην Ελλάδα ναναι συγκεκριμένη και περιορισμένη, αλλά σε περιπτώσεις έξαρσης της ζήτησης αγοράζουμε απο γείτονες χώρες ρεύμα. Αλλά παρόλο που αγοράζουμε ρεύμα, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αποθεμάτων ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η οποία είναι στο όριο της, οπότε την ξεπερνάς έχεις προβλήματα όπως να καίγονται σταθμοί διανομής (όπως έγινε το καλοκαίρι φέτος), να κόβονται καλώδια, να ανατινάζονται μετασχηματιστές. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην διανομή.


Μας πιπιλήζουν το μυαλό αλλά κυρίως ΚΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΕΗ. Κόβουν το ρεύμα από τα εργοστάσια του απόγευμα, κλείνουν τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες νωρίτερα και μας παρακαλούν να κάνουμε λιγότερη χρήση αντιλαμβανόμενοι τις ανάγκες μας. Και ξανά ΚΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΕΗ, που είναι ανίκανη όπως οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες του πληθυσμού. 
(Ειδικά το παράδειγμα της ΔΕΗ επιβεβαιώνει την αντίθετη από τη δική σου άποψη. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να το αναπτύξω περισσότερο)




> Ομοίως και για τα αυτοκίνητα. Μπορεί ναναι χιλιάδεες (άπειρα), αλλά οι δρόμοι (βλ γραμμές) περιρισμένα.


Τι να πω τώρα για τους δρόμους; Με παρασύρεις σε μία σύγκριση ανόμοιων. Αλλά να σου θυμίσω ότι γενικά όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη για όσο το δυνατό πιο γρήγορη μετακίνηση π.χ. εθνικές οδούς, αυτή διασφαλίζεται. Έτσι ταξιδεύουμε Αθήνα – Θεσσαλονίκη με 120 χιλ/ώρα που είναι το ανώτατο όριο. Κι όταν υπάρχει μποτιλιάρισμα στην εθνική πέφτει κράξιμο. Τώρα αν αναφέρεσαι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ή της Θεσσαλονίκης εκεί την πατάμε. Τρώμε μποτιλιάρισμα και πολύ σωστά γίνεται λόγος για αλόγιστη χρήστη των ΙΧ. Και παράλληλα αναζητούμε λύσεις επίλυσης του κυκλοφοριακού για την εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών. 
Αλλά μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές. Κατ’ αντιστοιχία στο ίντερνετ είναι σαν να θες να κατεβάσεις μία ταινία την οποία περιμένουν άλλοι 5.000 χρήστες. Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει περιμένεις.
Δεν συνεχίζω. Σε παρακαλώ μη με παρασύρεις σε ατυχείς συγκρίσεις.




> Και ναι το ιντερνετ ως πόρος μπορείς να τον θεωρήσεις άπειρο, αν και αυτό και πάλι δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά το πρόβλημα ειναι η διανομή. Η διανομη γίνεται με υποδομές δικτύου, που κοστίζουν, και μάλιστα πολύ, μιας και μιλάμε για καλωδιώσεις απο ελλάδα προς εξωτερικό είτε υποθαλλάσια είτε μέσω άλλων χωρων. Αλλά ακόμη και στην ελλάδα, οι διασυνδέσεις απο το σπίτι του καθενός μέχρι τα γραφεία του παρόχου, μεσολαβούν πολλά.


Τώρα έθιξες το ζήτημα που μας αφορά. Τα κατάλληλα καλώδια λοιπόν θα πρέπει να τα βρουν οι πάροχοι. Δικό τους το πρόβλημα. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που ισχυρίζονται ότι πουλάνε απεριόριστη πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένες ταχύτητες.
Και ναι, τα καλώδια είναι ακριβά. Αλλά ο κάθε πελάτης του ΟΤΕ έδινε μέχρι σήμερα 75 ευρώ το δίμηνο. Ξέρεις πόσα χιλιόμετρα καλώδιο αγοράζεις με αυτά τα χρήματα?
Οι πάροχοι όμως δεν ενδιαφέρονται να κάνουν τώρα μία επένδυση που θα αποσβεστεί μετά από 5 χρόνια. Θέλουν να αρχίσουν να έχουν κέρδη άμεσα, όταν ακόμα κι ένα περίπτερο να πας να στήσεις θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι η απόσβεση του κεφαλαίου που θα διαθέσεις θα γίνει τουλάχιστο μετά από πέντε χρόνια.

----------


## anon

Eαν η το νερό κόστιζε μόνο πάγιο, νάβλεπες εαν έφτανε το δίκτυο. Το παράδειγμα του δικτύου στο έδωσα ως ανάλογο του δικτύου ιντερνετ, για να μην κάνεις λάθος αναλογίες. Το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση και μάλιστα κλιμακωτή, αποτρέπει να έχουμε ανοιχτές τις βρύσες όλη μέρα. Και μην μου πείς το αντίθετο, γιατί στο ιντερνετ το ίδιο θα γινόταν εαν υπήρχε κλιμακωτή ογκοχρέωση. Εαν μου πείς ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις βρύσες ανοιχτές όλη μέρα, θα σου πω το ίδιο για το ιντερνετ. Πχ ένας μινι καταράκτης με τρεχούμενο νερό, παίρνει την αρνητική ενέργεια, κατα φενγκ σούι, και υπάρχουν σίγουρα αρκετοί που εαν ηταν τζάμπα, θα το κάνανε. 

Το ότι δίνουν σε κάποιες αγροτικές περιοχές νερο για πότισμα, δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με το δίκτυο που ανέφερα (δίκτυο πόλης).


Στο ότι οι πάροχοι ή ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να μην κάνουν επενδύσεις κλπ κλπ, είναι ένα θέμα. Και εγώ θα σου πώ και άλλα αν θές, όπως πχ πως είναι δυνατόν ναναι τόσο ακριβές οι ΑΡΥΣ στην Ελλάδα, όταν το κόστος ανα πόρτα στο DSLAM ήδη απο το 2003/2004 ήταν στα 60 δολλάρια περίπου ανα πόρτα! Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορεί να μην γίνονται σωστές υποδομές ειδικά απο τον κρατικοδίαιτο ΟΤΕ, κλπ κλπ, αλλά αυτό απέχει πολύ απο την άποψη ότι είναι άπειρο το ιντερνετ, και ότι πρέπει να σου δώσει ποιότητα μισθωμένης με τιμή πώλησης 20 ευρώ. Αυτό ειναι ακραία τοποθέτηση, και διόλου λογική για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις εναντίον των κακών κειμένων. 

οσο το τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι, ή ο οποιοσδήποτε, πολύ απλά, προσπάθησε να μπείς στο πετσί του, στον ρόλο του. Σίγουρα μια επιχείρηση προσπαθεί να βγάλει όσο περισσότερο κέρδος γίνεται, αυτός ειναι ο σκοπός της, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνει επενδύσεις. Απλά η στρατηγική αλλάζει, οι στόχοι, ανάλογα με διάφορους παράγοντες που τους περισσότερους δεν τους γνωρίζουμε ίσως. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι πάροχοι μέχρι πριν ένα χρόνο ουσιαστικά κοιμόντουσαν όσο αφορά τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα. Οπως επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο που "πεθάνανε" το wimax. Και τόσα άλλα.

----------


## sgiak

Πάλι τα ίδια
Στο νερό έχουμε ογκοχρέωση γιατί είναι φυσικός πόρος κι αν τον σπαταλάμε θα εξαντληθεί. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα δίκτυα.
Αν μας άφηναν χωρίς ογκοχρέωση θα το σπαταλούσαμε, συμφωνώ, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με ανεπάρκεια δικτύων 

Κακώς λοιπόν συγκρίνουμε το ίντερνετ με το νερό

Κυρίως αυτό ήθελα να επισημάνω

----------


## anon

Πριν την εξάντληση του νερού, θα είχε "μπουκώσει" το δίκτυο. Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πώ τόση ώρα, αλλά τι να πώ. Εαν αύριο , όλοι οι κάτοικοι Αττικής ανοίξουν όλες τις βρύσες τους την ίδια ώρα, και τις αφήσουν ανοικτές, εσύ τι λές να γίνει; Αυτομάτως θα στερεψει το νερό; Μήπως θα αρχίσει το νερό να έρχεται με λιγότερη πιεση, και μετα απο λίγο κάποιοι να μην έχουν καν νερό, ενώ άλλοι θα πέρνουν σταγόνες; Μήπως δεν συμβαίνει αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, εαν σπάσει κάποιος αγωγός και το νερό χύνεται στους δρόμους, και οι γύρω κάτοικοι ξαφνικά αντιλαμβάνονται ότι δεν τρέχουν οι βρύσες ή τρέχουν πολύ λίγο; Μιλάμε για εξάντληση των υδάτινων πόρων;

----------


## shaq141a

Μπλα μπλα.

Ήδη πιστεύω έχει αρχίσει να υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο κύμα μεταφοράς της δικτυακής κίνησης από το εξωτερικό στο AIX. Oι μεγάλοι ελληνικοί τράκερς (3 σε αριθμό) πια έχουν τεράστια κίνηση δεδομένων. Ειδικά αν αναπτυχθούν προσιτές FTTH υπηρεσίες η κίνηση εντός του εσωτερικού δικτύου θα εκτιναχτεί (ακριβώς τα ίδια κάνουν και οι Σουηδοί, είναι σε ένα τεράστιο LAN party). 

Αυτό που προτείνω είναι προώθηση στη δημιουργία ενός νέου "AIX" (και στη Θεσσαλονίκη) χωρίς τα εξωφρενικά κόστη που έχει το σημερινό ΑΙΧ. 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κολλήματα έχετε όλοι και θεωρείτε ότι το bandwidth του εξωτερικού είναι αυτό που παίζει ρόλο. Μάλιστα αν βάλουν caps πχ 100 GB στην κίνηση με το εξωτερικό, τότε οι βαριοί χρήστες θα μεταφερουν την κίνησή τους στα Ελληνικά μαγαζιά με τρομακτική μείωση του κόστους για τον ISP (με την προυπόθεση φυσικά να αλλάξει το καθεστός του σημερινού ΑΙΧ και να επικρατήσουν ορθολογικές τιμές.)

Με 1 mbps που έχουν πια οι πιο βαριοί χρήστες είναι υπαραρκετό μιας και στις τρομερές ταχύτητες συμβάλλουν ουκ ολίγοι GRnetάδες.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπλα μπλα.
> 
> Ήδη πιστεύω έχει αρχίσει να υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο κύμα μεταφοράς της δικτυακής κίνησης από το εξωτερικό στο AIX. Oι μεγάλοι ελληνικοί τράκερς (3 σε αριθμό) πια έχουν τεράστια κίνηση δεδομένων. Ειδικά αν αναπτυχθούν προσιτές FTTH υπηρεσίες η κίνηση εντός του εσωτερικού δικτύου θα εκτιναχτεί (ακριβώς τα ίδια κάνουν και οι Σουηδοί, είναι σε ένα τεράστιο LAN party). 
> 
> Αυτό που προτείνω είναι προώθηση στη δημιουργία ενός νέου "AIX" (και στη Θεσσαλονίκη) χωρίς τα εξωφρενικά κόστη που έχει το σημερινό ΑΙΧ. 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κολλήματα έχετε όλοι και θεωρείτε ότι το bandwidth του εξωτερικού είναι αυτό που παίζει ρόλο. Μάλιστα αν βάλουν caps πχ 100 GB στην κίνηση με το εξωτερικό, τότε οι βαριοί χρήστες θα μεταφερουν την κίνησή τους στα Ελληνικά μαγαζιά με τρομακτική μείωση του κόστους για τον ISP (με την προυπόθεση φυσικά να αλλάξει το καθεστός του σημερινού ΑΙΧ και να επικρατήσουν ορθολογικές τιμές.)
> 
> Με 1 mbps που έχουν πια οι πιο βαριοί χρήστες είναι υπαραρκετό μιας και στις τρομερές ταχύτητες συμβάλλουν ουκ ολίγοι GRnetάδες.



Ποιος σας είπε οτι οι ελληνικοί έχουν  ελληνικούς server;

----------


## shaq141a

> Ποιος σας είπε οτι οι ελληνικοί έχουν  ελληνικούς server;


Tι σχέση έχει που έχει ο tracker το server? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Σημασία έχει που έχουν οι χρήστες τη γραμμή του και το >95% είναι στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης οι χρήστες με την μεγαλύτερη κίνσηση είναι κλασσικά οι GRnetάδες.

----------


## Scorpios77

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σκέφτονται στον πΟΤΕ να βάλουν καπ ώστε να αποφεύγεται η αλόγιστη χρήση από τους τορεντακιδες ή τους μουλαράδες? εν ανάγκη αν θέλουν να το ξεπερνούν ας πληρώνουν παραπάνω - απόλυτα δίκαιο το βρίσκω.
> για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι....
> κάτι σαν αυτό λέω http://www.getonlinebroadband.com/usage-policy.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Εγώ θα κατεβάζω όσο θέλω και όποτε θέλω, εφόσον πληρώνω. Αν μπουκώνουν οι γραμμές τους, εγώ δεν φταίω. Ας κάνανε τις ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας βαλτός για να δεις την γνώμη του κόσμου; Ετσι ώστε να έχουν λόγους να ακριβαίνουν το Internet;  :Evil:

----------


## etsap

Get a life all you _heavy users_ !!!
Δεν εχετε τι αλλο να κανετε στη ζωη σας ή ειναι το κατεβασμα η ιδια σας η ζωη?
Σε καθε περιπτωση, λιγος σεβασμος στους υπολοιπους χρηστες δεν βλαπτει...
Μαλλον ζηταω πολλα εεεε ??

----------


## YiannisM

Ακόμα αυτό το θέμα συζητάτε;  :Laughing: 


92 σελίδες Αλόγιστη Χρήση κατά τη γνώμη μου.  :ROFL:

----------


## tsopanos

> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Εγώ θα κατεβάζω όσο θέλω και όποτε θέλω, εφόσον πληρώνω. Αν μπουκώνουν οι γραμμές τους, εγώ δεν φταίω. Ας κάνανε τις ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας βαλτός για να δεις την γνώμη του κόσμου; Ετσι ώστε να έχουν λόγους να ακριβαίνουν το Internet;


Χωρίς να συμφωνώ με πρακτικές packet filtering, νομίζω ότι ένας εξορθολογισμός πρέπει να γίνει. 

Και εξηγούμαι:

Ό,τι χωρητικότητα και να έχει ένας πάροχος, δεν θα είναι ποτέ αρκετή. Π.χ. αν κατεβάζουμε ταυτοχρόνως 3-4 .iso με 7-8GB το καθένα χωρίς να έχουμε βάλει όριο στο κατεβαστήρι μας, αυτό θα κατεβάζει πάντα με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, όποια και αν είναι αυτή. Αυτό με τη σειρά του θα προκαλεί συμφόρηση στις data pipes του DSLAM και στους διαθέσιμους πόρους για τους υπόλοιπους συνδρομητές ανεξαρτήτως της χωρητικότητάς του.

----------


## thane

> Ακόμα αυτό το θέμα συζητάτε; 
> 
> 
> 92 σελίδες Αλόγιστη Χρήση κατά τη γνώμη μου.


+1  :One thumb up: 

φτανει ρε παιδια πια. τα ιδια και τα ιδια λετε. 

 :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:  :Lock:

----------


## anon

επόμενο θέμα, αλόγιστο posting  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> επόμενο θέμα, αλόγιστο posting


συμφωνω απολυτα σε αυτο 92 σελιδες για αλογιστη χρηση του ιντερνετ (φτανει πια)

αλλωστε αν μας υπολογιζουν οι παροχοι θα φανει οταν θα εφαρμοσουν τους περιορισμους.

οποτε τοτε μπορειτε να φωναξετε τωρα ισχυει το απεριοριστο αρα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει.

προσωπικα εγω απο την ημερα που τα εκανε μανταρα ο παροχος μου αντι για αναβαθμιση εκανε υποβαθμιση εχω βαλει 3 υπολογιστες να κατεβαζουν 24/7 αντι για 1 υπολογιστη.

οταν κανει πραγματικη αναβαθμιση θα αφησω 1 υπολογιστη.

----------


## anon

ήδη υπάρχει αυτό http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-thro...ng-impossible/
και δυστυχώς θα υπάρξουν και χειρότερα....

Η στάση ορισμένων μου θυμίζει ΗΠΑ! 
Πρωτόκολλο Κιότο: Ξέρεις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να καίς λιγότερο λιγνίτη και γενικά να περιορίσεις τις εκπομπές....
ΗΠΑ: Μωρε τι μου λές, εχω όσο λινγίτη θέλω, εγώ κάνω κουμάντο στα καύσιμα μου, και θα καίω όσο θέλω
Πρωτόκολλο Κιότο (&λοιπά έθνη): Μα έτσι οδηγούμαστε σε αδιέξοδο, σε καταστροφή. Δεν αντέχει ο πλανήτης
ΗΠΑ: Αυτά που λέτε είναι κουραφέξαλα. Ο πλανήτης είναι απεριόριστος. Αφού μπορώ θα καίω όσο θέλω. 
κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ήδη υπάρχει αυτό http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-thro...ng-impossible/
> και δυστυχώς θα υπάρξουν και χειρότερα....
> 
> Η στάση ορισμένων μου θυμίζει ΗΠΑ! 
> Πρωτόκολλο Κιότο: Ξέρεις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να καίς λιγότερο λιγνίτη και γενικά να περιορίσεις τις εκπομπές....
> ΗΠΑ: Μωρε τι μου λές, εχω όσο λινγίτη θέλω, εγώ κάνω κουμάντο στα καύσιμα μου, και θα καίω όσο θέλω
> Πρωτόκολλο Κιότο (&λοιπά έθνη): Μα έτσι οδηγούμαστε σε αδιέξοδο, σε καταστροφή. Δεν αντέχει ο πλανήτης
> ΗΠΑ: Αυτά που λέτε είναι κουραφέξαλα. Ο πλανήτης είναι απεριόριστος. Αφού μπορώ θα καίω όσο θέλω. 
> κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ


φιλε μου και παλι εχεις απολυτα δικιο αλλα...ενας κλεινει...δυο ανοιγουν στην ελλαδα παντως τιποτα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εφαρμοστει γιατι απλα "πουλαει"  το downloading/gaming αλλιως οι παροχοι σε ενημερωνω θα ειχανε μεινει με τις "γρηγορες γραμμες" τους στα χερια (λογοκρισια) εσυ μπορεις να λες και καλα κανεις οτι οι "βαριοι χρηστες" ειναι 5% αλλα το νουμερο ειναι μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## efd

Εγώ πάντως προσωπικά κατεβάζω που και που και με εκνευριζει όταν στις ώρες αιχμης συνηθως πιανω χαμηλες ταχυτητες λογω μπουκώματος. Αλλά δεν κατηγορω τους αλλους χρηστες αλλα την εταιρια που δεν αγοραζει παραπανω bandwidth. Κι αμα η εταιρια μας γραφει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων της και δεν αναβαθμιζει τη διασυνδεση της, σηκωνεσαι και φευγεις για καποια αλλη που ακολουθει καλυτερη πολιτικη αν αυτο σε νοιαζει περισσοτερο. Στο κάτω κατω προβλημα του παροχου ειναι. Να βρει τροπο να το λυσει.


Αν η εταιρια ειναι τσιγγούνα και εχει οριακο bandwidth ετσι ωστε με το που βαζουν μερικοι παραπανω να κατεβασουν, *φταιει αυτη που δεν εχει αγορασει περισσοτερο*.

Πάντως από περιεργεια, τωρα που εχουν φτασει οι ταχυτητες στο 1 με 1,5 MB/s κατεβασμα, τι ακριβως κατεβαζετε 24/7?? Που τα αποθηκευετε?? Και στο κάτω κάτω ποτε προλαβαινετε να τα δειτε??  :Crazy:

----------


## giannhs1984

> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Εγώ θα κατεβάζω όσο θέλω και όποτε θέλω, εφόσον πληρώνω. Αν μπουκώνουν οι γραμμές τους, εγώ δεν φταίω. Ας κάνανε τις ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας βαλτός για να δεις την γνώμη του κόσμου; Ετσι ώστε να έχουν λόγους να ακριβαίνουν το Internet;


οχι δεν καταλαβες εφοσον δεν αντεχουν εδω αλλοι στην αμερικη δεν αντεξαν και εβαλαν gap γιατι καποιοι τραβαγαν με την 100σταρα συνεχεια με αποτελεσμα να μπουκωσει το συμπαν..

φυσικα και θα πρεπει να μπει ενας ορος στο συμβολαιο οπου θα λεει οτι εχουν το δικαιωμα να κοβουν απο το torrent μερικως το bw εαν δουν οτι υπαρχει ζητηση αλλου εσυ εισαι πελατης δεν εισαι ο θεος δεν μπορει να εχουμε 200 gb εξωτερικη γραμμη και να την μπουκωνουν μισο εκκ ατομα που κατεβαζουν.. ε οχι κατσε ρε φιλε αυτα δεν τα κανουν στηνιαπωνια θα τα κανουν εδω?

----------


## myob

> Πάντως από περιεργεια, τωρα που εχουν φτασει οι ταχυτητες στο 1 με 1,5 MB/s κατεβασμα, τι ακριβως κατεβαζετε 24/7?? Που τα αποθηκευετε?? Και στο κάτω κάτω ποτε προλαβαινετε να τα δειτε??


 Χαχ! Σοβαρα τωρα. Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω εδω και καιρο.  :Very Happy: 

 Τεσπα, δεν καθησα να διαβασω ολο το thread μιας και ειναι.. 92 σελιδες, αλλα καπου ακουσα οτι ορισμενες ISPs βαζουν cap σε p2p δικτυα οπως το emule. Και οτι για να ξεπεραστει αυτο το προβλημα απο τους προγραματιστες του emule, ανεπτυξαν εναν ειδικο αλγοριθμο που λεγετε obfuscation.

----------


## MrG

σε περιπτωση που ξεκινησει το tripple play με ταινιες εκπομπες....και δωσουν και ταινιες σε HD format και εκπομπες επισης(σε καποιες χωρες εχει ηδη ξεκινηση -σε περιοδικο του χωρου το διαβασα) και βρεθει μια οικογενεια που καθημερινα παρακολουθει 2-3 ταινιες και διαφορες εκπομπες (πχ του BBC,Disc,NG) ..τοτε δεν θα "μπουκωσει" το νετ....παλι αλλογιστη χρηση θα ειναι???να βαλουμε και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ενα cap...(μονο μια ταινια τις 3 μερες...τι?ειδες το ΒΒC ... αα φτανει για σημερα την επομενη εβδομαδα παλι!!),,,και οπως γνωριζεται το HD format ειναι πολλα πολλα GB.  αλλα τι ειπα παλι.....sci-fi !!!!! .............
................
...............
..............θα συνεχισω με τα pop corn :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## droulas13

Φιλε MrG ο συλλογισμος σου εχει ενα βασικο λαθος. Οι ταινιες και η τηλεοραση μεσω triple play δεν επιβαρυνουν το συστημα γιατι ερχονται κατευθειαν μεσω της εταιριας και οχι μεσω της διεθνους διασυνδεσης. Οποτε και ολοι καρφωμενοι στην τιβι να ειναι πολυ δυσκολα θα υπαρξει μπουκωμα γιατι αυτες που θα "καταπονουνται" θα ειναι οι οπτικες ινες της εταιριας που ειναι εγκατεστημενες στο εσωτερικο της χωρας, και μιλαμε για πολλα gbps για να μπουκωσουν!(αν θυμαμαι καλα μια μονο οπτικη ινα ειναι καπου 40 gbps)

----------


## MrG

ok ... δεκτον ... ποτε θα ρθει αυτη η μερα!!! :Smile: !!!να χαρουμε τα HD panel !!! cya all.

----------


## anon

> σε περιπτωση που ξεκινησει το tripple play με ταινιες εκπομπες....και δωσουν και ταινιες σε HD format και εκπομπες επισης(σε καποιες χωρες εχει ηδη ξεκινηση -σε περιοδικο του χωρου το διαβασα) και βρεθει μια οικογενεια που καθημερινα παρακολουθει 2-3 ταινιες και διαφορες εκπομπες (πχ του BBC,Disc,NG) ..τοτε δεν θα "μπουκωσει" το νετ....παλι αλλογιστη χρηση θα ειναι???να βαλουμε και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ενα cap...(μονο μια ταινια τις 3 μερες...τι?ειδες το ΒΒC ... αα φτανει για σημερα την επομενη εβδομαδα παλι!!),,,και οπως γνωριζεται το HD format ειναι πολλα πολλα GB.  αλλα τι ειπα παλι.....sci-fi !!!!! .............
> ................
> ...............
> ..............θα συνεχισω με τα pop corn!!!!!


Oλα αυτα που λές, όλες αυτές οι ταινίες κλπ κλπ κλπ και High Definition και τρείς ταινίες (δηλαδή σχεδόν 6 ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη τουλάχιστον, ένα ένσημο δηλαδή), θαναι νόμιμες οι προβολές ή παράνομες;;;;;;; Γιατί νασαι σίγουρος, εαν πρόκειται για νόμιμες προβολές, θα πληρώνεις σίγουρα κάτι (είτε απευθείας, είτε με μορφή διαφημίσεων κλπ), οπότε τα ποσά αντισταθμιστικά θα καλύπτουν και κόστος απο το bandwidth.


@droulas Για να σε συμπληρώσω, ούτε καν οι οπτικές ίνες της εταιρίας. Η λογική ειναι ότι βάζουν video servers δίπλα στo κάθε dslam. Αρα δεν επιβαρύνεται, τουλάχιστον σημαντικά, το backhaul της εταιρίας. Broadcasting video μπορεί είτε να έρχεται μέσω του backhaul (ασύμφορο), ή με άλλη εναλλακτική broadcasting τεχνολογία (δορυφορική ή επίγεια μετάδοση). 
Επίσης το 3play, δεν "καταναλωνει" backhaul του παρόχου, τουλάχιστον με την μορφή που δουλεύει σήμερα το downloading ταινιών ή streaming.

----------


## miltosk

Οι κυριοι του cap για το P2P next που αναπτυσσει η Ε.Ε εχουν να κανουν καποιο σχολιο? Το P2P αναβαθμιζεται με τη βουλα της Ε.Ε και εμεις εδω συζηταμε για τους παροχους που δεν μπορουν να κανουν αναβαθμισεις, για το οτι ηρθε το τελος της ευρυζωνικοτητας και αλλες "μαντολες".    :Mad:

----------


## anon

αλλο η τεχνολογία p2p και άλλο πράγμα το cap. Η ΕΕ επιδοτεί την ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας p2p και μάλιστα για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Για σκέψου, γιατί γίνεται ανάπτυξη σε π2π τεχνολογία; Μήπως δεν υπάρχει ήδη; Μήπως, λέω μήπως, θέλουν να έχουν και ένα λόγο πως θα δουλεύει η τεχνολογία αυτή, πχ να επιτρέπει κάποια να περνάνε, κάποια άλλα όχι; λέω ένα σενάριο... Εαν πραγματικά ήθελα να προσφέρω στην τεχνολογία π2π, υπάρχει ήδη πχ torrent.... Γιατί να βγεί ένα καινούργιο σύστημα; Τι διορθώνει σε σχέση με αυτά που υπάρχουν ήδη;

----------


## yiapap

> Οι κυριοι του cap για το P2P next που αναπτυσσει η Ε.Ε εχουν να κανουν καποιο σχολιο? Το P2P αναβαθμιζεται με τη βουλα της Ε.Ε και εμεις εδω συζηταμε για τους παροχους που δεν μπορουν να κανουν αναβαθμισεις, για το οτι ηρθε το τελος της ευρυζωνικοτητας και αλλες "μαντολες".


Οι κύριοι της που μπερδεύουν τη μάντολα με την Πάντοβα παρακαλούνται να συγκρατηθούν περισσότερο, ειδικά όταν αναφέρονται σε τομείς με τους οποίους προφανώς δεν έχουν μεγάλη σχέση.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## contravener

> Αν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν ας βάζουν κόφτη, ή όριο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλουν, *αναφεροντάς το ρητώς και κατηγορηματικώς στο συμβόλαιο* *και στις διαφημίσεις τους*. Μετά θα δούμε πως θα επιβιώσουν.


 :Clap:  :Clap:   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Αλλα επειδή εδώ μέσα παίζει πάρα πολύ το σενάριο να μπαίνουν και να γράφουν άτομα με στενή σχέση με ΟΤΕ, υπουργείο κλπ. (γενικά όποιοι και αν μπορούν να είναι) θα πω κατι για να το δουν αυτοί κυρίως.

@nikosmelt: Βεβαια, ειναι τετοια η εξαρτηση του ελληνα απο το dsl, που σιγουρα κανεις που εχει συνδεση δεν θα σηκωθει να φυγει για να μποϋκοταρει μια τετοια κινηση. Κανεις δεν θα βγαλει το dsl για να διαμαρτυρηθεί για τους κοφτες. οποτε παλι κερδισμένοι θα είναι. Εκει πονταρουν

Παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι οταν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα , θα γινει ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ χαμος. Το ποσο θα επηρεασει καταστασεις απομενει να το δουμε :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: contravener added 11 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> (2) Mπορεί η τεχνολογία FTTH να δημιουργήσει τεράστιες ανατροπές, σε συνδιασμό με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις σε πλαστικές οπτικές ίνες και δρομολόγηση ινών μέσω αγωγών φυσικού αερίου ή/και αποχέτευσης, μειώνοντας το κόστος διεύλευσης σημαντικά. Ομως είμαστε πολύ πίσω ακόμη σε αυτό, το κόστος είναι μεγάλο, και οι πάροχοι έχουν ήδη επενδύσει σε άλλες τεχνολογίες (DSLAM χαλκού), οπότε μάλλον δεν θα προχωρήσει σύντομα. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η συρρίκνωση σε δυο-τρείς παρόχους. Μοναδική περίπτωση είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιος εναλλακτικός απο αυτούς που δεν έχουν μπεί στο LLU χοντρά ακόμη με υπηρεσίες FTTH, αλλά έχουμε βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει και κάτι ανάλογο ρυθμιστικό συνεργασίας με δήμους, εταιρία φυσικού αερίου και άλλα για να περαστούν οι οπτικές ίνες.... Δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.


,

Εγω πάλι ειμαι. Οπως εγινε με την τρελα του dsl, ετσι θα γινει και τρελα με το FTTH. Ειναι γλυκιά η ταχύτητα... Οι δυσκολίες πάντα ξεπερνιούνται όταν υπάρχει χοντρή κονομα στο προσκηνιο

----------


## lpap

Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.

Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ  p2p τεχνολογία. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε καμμία νόμιμη υπηρεσία.

Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.

Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους  θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.

Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες  σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία.  :Thumb down: 

Κάποτε πρέπει να τελειώσει η ιστορία των παράνομων χρηστών, που απαιτούν από τους νόμιμους χρήστες να χρηματοδοτούν τις παρανομίες τους.

Κράτα ΟΤΕ, διώξε τους παράνομους από το δίκτυο (να πάνε στους άλλους providers - αν τους ανέχονται).  :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ  p2p τεχνολογία.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.
> 
> Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους  θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες  σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία. 
> ...


Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από τα βιντεάκια του youtube είναι παράνομα. Να βάλουν άμεσα TS και εκεί. Το ίδιο φυσικά και στο usenet και στο rapidshare. Μα τι λέω το καλύτερο ψαχτήτι για warez είναι το google. ΤS και εκεί άμεσαααα.

Να ξαναθυμίσω σε μερικούς της διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ και το κατά πόσο προωθούσε το παράνομο download. :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## rho

> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.


Γενικεύεις!

1. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ *δεν ενδιαφέρονται και δεν πρέπει να ενδιαφέρονται* για το τι διακινείται νόμιμα ή παράνομα στο διαδίκτυο. *Δεν είναι δουλειά τους. Δεν είναι αρμοδιότητά τους. Δεν δικαιούνται να εφαρμόζουν τις όποιες απόψεις τους επί της νομιμότητας του διακινούμενου περιεχομένου.*

2. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ *ενδιαφέρονται και πρέπει να ενδιαφέρονται* για την ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου ως μέσο επικοινωνίας. Και για την ανάπτυξη του μέσου *απαιτείται περιεχόμενο*. Ενα μεγάλο μέρος του περιεχομένου βρίσκεται μέσα στις P2p εφαρμογές. Εάν οι P2p εφαρμογές απαγορευτουν ως έκνομες (και πάντως αυτό δεν θα το κρίνει ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ), οι πάροχοι και οι ρυθμιστικές αρχές θα πρέπει να βρουν εναλλακτικές πηγές περιεχομένου για να στηρίξουν το διαδίκτυο και το μεγάλο bandwidth. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση οι χρήστες δεν θα αγοράζουν τα πακέτα των 8 και 24mbps και θα αρκούνται σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες, γεγονός που σημάιενι ότι η ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου πάει περίπατο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλη επιτυχια παιδια στην οποια ενεργεια κανετε.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 8 Minutes and 51 Seconds later........



Off Topic





> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ p2p τεχνολογία. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε καμμία νόμιμη υπηρεσία.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.
> 
> Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία. 
> ...


και εγω ειμαι συνδρομητης σε εναλλακτικο και την ιντερνετ συνδεση μου την χρησιμοποιω οπως εγω θελω αλλωστε εχω υπογραψει συμβολαιο αρα αποδεχομαι καθε επιπτωση που θα εχω για τυχον παρανομες ενεργειες.

αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω με καποιους χρηστες ειναι ποιος σας εχει ορισει να κανετε ελεγχο τι κανει ο καθενας την συνδεση του που εκεινος πληρωνει (κουμαντο στην τσεπη του καθενος μας κανετε) ειστε δικαστες/αστυνομικοι/εταιρειες που θιγονται τα συμφεροντα σας (οχι φυσικα)

υπαρχουν αρχες και νομοι ας εφαρμοστουν (αλλωστε αν διαβαζεις φιλε μου υπαρχει ηδη αποφαση ευρωπαικου δικαστηριου για τα P2P.

ουτε οι παροχοι μπορουν να κανουν αυτο που λετε εδω ειναι εξισου παρανομο

κανενας ελεγχος δεν μπορει να γινει στο τι χρησιμοποιει ο χρηστης την συνδεση του (ειναι παραβιαση του προσωπικου απορρητου) αν ειναι ποινικο αδικημα υπαρχει νομοθεσια να εφαρμοστει αν οχι τοτε ειναι ελευθερος να κανει οτι θελει.

και επιτελους σταματηστε τους χαρακτηρισμους γιατι και εγω που ειμαι νομιμος χρηστης και μου αρεσει να παιζω θα μπορουσα να πω οτι φυγετε ολοι απο το DSLAM μου να παιζω παιχνιδια με 10 ping. 

αντε για ηρεμηστε λιγο μια μας λετε πειρατες
μια μας λετε κλεφτες

κουμαντο στην δικη μου τσεπη κανω μονο εγω κανεις αλλος το ιδιο ισχυει φανταζομαι και για τους υπολοιπους φιλους εδω αρα οποιος εχει παραπονο ας το πει στον παροχο του (υπαρχει και η μισθωμενη γραμμη ξερετε για οποιον εχει απαιτησεις διοτι η DSL δεν δινει εγγυηση ταχυτητας οπως λενε εδω τα παιδια που ξερουν απο αυτα)

οσο για τον πιο πανω χρηστη που λεει οτι εκεινος δεν κανει τετοια? και κατηγορει τους αλλους για παρανομη χρηση εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις κατι το παρανομο εσυ φιλε μου.? γιατι ανετα και αυτοι θα μπορουσαν να σε κατηγορησουν το ιδιο αρα μην κρινεις για να μην κριθεις.

----------


## Crosswind

> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ  p2p τεχνολογία. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε καμμία νόμιμη υπηρεσία.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.
> 
> Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους  θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες  σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία. 
> ...


Ωχ, ωχ!! Μας την έπεσε το ελληνικό παράρτημα της RIAA. Όσο τα φιλαράκια οι εταιρίες σου (κινηματογραφικές, δισκογραφικές και λοιποί Νταβέληδες) δε δίνουν το νόμιμο δικαίωμα στους χρήστες να κάνουν backup τα CD-DVD που αγοράζουν και όσο συνεχίζουν την αισχροκέρδεια, τόσο θα ανεβαίνει η πειρατεία. Τεσπα, επειδη βγήκα off topic απλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο παραπάνω για τις διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ και να σου πω ότι το θέμα είναι πως δεν παίρνουμε ότι πληρώνουμε. Όχι το ποιος κατεβάζει και τι.

----------


## yannis28

> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ p2p τεχνολογία. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε καμμία νόμιμη υπηρεσία.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.
> 
> Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία. 
> ...


Η νοοτροπία αυτή, παρότι καταλαβαίνω από που ξεκινά, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη, όχι μόνο για την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας και του ίντερνετ αλλά και για τα ατομικά μας δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες. Πρώτον, η τεχνολογία p2p είναι ένα εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα,πέρα από το κατέβασμα παράνομου και μη περιεχομένου, από την κοινότητα του ανοιχτού λογισμικού και από πολλές εταιρίες για εμπορικές χρήσεις, ενώ βρίσκει όλο και περισσότερες χρήσεις σε διάφορους τομείς (πχ online τηλεόραση). 
Δεύτερον, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ δικαιοδοσία "να αποκλείει τους κλεφταράδες" όπως λες, κρίνοντας δηλαδή τι μπορεί και τι όχι να κάνει ο καθένας μας στον υπολογιστή του. Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει ΜΟΝΟ ο εισαγγελέας αν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τέλεσης παρανομίας. 
Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε μόνο να πει "Κύριοι εγώ δεν υποστηρίζω τα p2p, σας δίνω γι'αυτά dial up ταχύτητες κι όποιος θέλει αγοράζει το πακέτο μου". Τότε μόνο να του πω μπράβο. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνει ισοδυναμεί με τον εστιάτορα που σου διαφημίζει φρέσκα και τρως κατεψυγμένα, μ'αυτόν στη λαϊκή που σου πουλάει "ελληνικές" πατάτες από το Ισραήλ και με όποιον συναρμολογεί "καινούριο" pc με μεταχειρισμένα εξαρτήματα. Είναι απλά κοροϊδία προς τον καταναλωτή.

----------


## g_alkis

> καλη επιτυχια παιδια.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 8 Minutes and 51 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> και εγω ειμαι συνδρομητης σε εναλλακτικο και την ιντερνετ συνδεση μου την χρησιμοποιω οπως εγω θελω αλλωστε εχω υπογραψει συμβολαιο αρα αποδεχομαι καθε επιπτωση που θα εχω για τυχον παρανομες ενεργειες.
> 
> αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω με καποιους χρηστες ειναι ποιος σας εχει ορισει να κανετε ελεγχο τι κανει ο καθενας την συνδεση του που εκεινος πληρωνει (κουμαντο στην τσεπη του καθενος μας κανετε) ειστε δικαστες/αστυνομικοι/εταιρειες που θιγονται τα συμφεροντα σας (οχι φυσικα)
> ...


Δηλαδή τα συμπεράσματα σου είναι: 
1) Μεταξύ κατεργαρέων ειλικρίνεια
2) Παρανομήστε αφού δεν σας πιάνουν
3) Τι σε νοιάζει εσένα αν εγώ παρανομώ?

Για το (1) ουδέν σχόλιο. Για το (2) συγχαρητήρια φοβερό ηθικό δίδαγμα. Για το (3) ναι με νοιάζει γιατί η παρανομία τείνει να γίνει μόδα και δεν θέλω να εξαπλωθεί στο παιδί μου ή στον κολλητό μου φίλο που ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτούς

----------


## Zer0c00L

Off Topic






> Η νοοτροπία αυτή, παρότι καταλαβαίνω από που ξεκινά, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη, όχι μόνο για την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας και του ίντερνετ αλλά και για τα ατομικά μας δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες. Πρώτον, η τεχνολογία p2p είναι ένα εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα,πέρα από το κατέβασμα παράνομου και μη περιεχομένου, από την κοινότητα του ανοιχτού λογισμικού και από πολλές εταιρίες για εμπορικές χρήσεις, ενώ βρίσκει όλο και περισσότερες χρήσεις σε διάφορους τομείς (πχ online τηλεόραση). 
> Δεύτερον, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ δικαιοδοσία "να αποκλείει τους κλεφταράδες" όπως λες, κρίνοντας δηλαδή τι μπορεί και τι όχι να κάνει ο καθένας μας στον υπολογιστή του. Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει ΜΟΝΟ ο εισαγγελέας αν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τέλεσης παρανομίας. 
> Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε μόνο να πει "Κύριοι εγώ δεν υποστηρίζω τα p2p, σας δίνω γι'αυτά dial up ταχύτητες κι όποιος θέλει αγοράζει το πακέτο μου". Τότε μόνο να του πω μπράβο. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνει ισοδυναμεί με τον εστιάτορα που σου διαφημίζει φρέσκα και τρως κατεψυγμένα, μ'αυτόν στη λαϊκή που σου πουλάει "ελληνικές" πατάτες από το Ισραήλ και με όποιον συναρμολογεί "καινούριο" pc με μεταχειρισμένα εξαρτήματα. Είναι απλά κοροϊδία προς τον καταναλωτή.


φιλε μου το φαινομενο πειρατεια χωραει μεγαλη συζητηση αν ηθελαν θα το ειχαν περιορισει αλλα θα επρεπε πρωτα οι ιδιοι να κανουν καθαρση του εαυτου τους γιατι οταν το δημοσιο αλλα και ο ιδιωτικος τομεας ειναι γεματοι με παρανομο υλικο διαφορων ειδων , οταν ξερουν ποιοι ειναι οι μεγαλοεμποροι παρανομου υλικου και κανεις δεν τους ακουμπαει και αλλα πολλα δεν γινετε τιποτα.

η νοοτροπια μας δυστυχως σε πολλα πρεπει να αλλαξει (αλλα επειδη μια ζωη ολοι μας και εγω φυσικα κοιταμε τον εαυτο μας και την οικογενεια μας δεν προκυτε να γινει τιποτα)

----------


## hemlock

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε μου το φαινομενο πειρατεια χωραει μεγαλη συζητηση αν ηθελαν θα το ειχαν περιορισει αλλα θα επρεπε πρωτα οι ιδιοι να κανουν καθαρση του εαυτου τους γιατι οταν το δημοσιο αλλα και ο ιδιωτικος τομεας ειναι γεματοι με παρανομο υλικο διαφορων ειδων , οταν ξερουν ποιοι ειναι οι μεγαλοεμποροι παρανομου υλικου και κανεις δεν τους ακουμπαει και αλλα πολλα δεν γινετε τιποτα.
> 
> η νοοτροπια μας δυστυχως σε πολλα πρεπει να αλλαξει (αλλα επειδη μια ζωη ολοι μας και εγω φυσικα κοιταμε τον εαυτο μας και την οικογενεια μας δεν προκυτε να γινει τιποτα)


Τα παραδειγματα των radiohead Και των Nine inch nails που εδιναν τη δουλεια τους τζαμπα και για ψιλα αντιστοιχα τα εχεις ακουστα? 
Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα "τεχνολογιας κοψιματος" ειναι και θεμα ηθικης/νοοτροπιας απο ενα σημειο και μετα...Καποιοι απλα θελουν να κατεβασουν ολο το ιντερνετ.Αυτο εγω το λεω παιδικη ασθενεια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Off Topic






> Δηλαδή τα συμπεράσματα σου είναι: 
> 1) Μεταξύ κατεργαρέων ειλικρίνεια
> 2) Παρανομήστε αφού δεν σας πιάνουν
> 3) Τι σε νοιάζει εσένα αν εγώ παρανομώ?
> 
> Για το (1) ουδέν σχόλιο. Για το (2) συγχαρητήρια φοβερό ηθικό δίδαγμα. Για το (3) ναι με νοιάζει γιατί η παρανομία τείνει να γίνει μόδα και δεν θέλω να εξαπλωθεί στο παιδί μου ή στον κολλητό μου φίλο που ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτούς


δεν ξερω τι εννοεις με τα 1,2,3 που λες αλλα θα σου απαντησω με απλα λογια.

εχω συμβολαιο με την Χ εταιρεια αποδεχομαι καθετι που λεει και το υπογραφω αρα εχω την ευθυνη για τις πραξεις μου και τα αναλογα δικαιωματα ως πελατης.

τωρα αν εγω ειμαι παρανομος η νομιμος χρηστης θα το κρινουν οι αρμοδιοι για αυτο που ειναι  νομοι/αρχες/δικαστηρια κτλ κανεις αλλος δεν εχει το δικαιωμα (εγω τα εχω ολα νομιμα και στο σπιτι και στην εργασια μου (δημοσιο) οποιος θελει μπορει να δει και το λογισμικο και τις αδειες χρησης και τις αποδειξεις αγορας αλλωστε ειμαι και ΒΕΤΑ χρηστης της Microsoft και αλλων εταιρειων θα ηταν αδιανοητο να εχω παρανομο υλικο.

οσο για το τι κανω εγω η οικογενεια μου η οι φιλου ο καθενας εχει την ευθυνη δεν θα τον φερω εγω στον ισιο δρομο (διοτι εγω μπορει να βγαζω 5000-10000-50000 ευρω μισθο ο αλλος οχι) και οπως ξερεις και ξερουμε ολοι ενας υπολογιστης με το λογισμικο (windows + office) που ειναι ακρως απαραιτητα για τους περισσοτερους κοστιζει αρκετα χρηματα.

αντι να φωναζουμε να βελτιωσουν οι παροχοι τα δικτυα τους , τα καλωδια τους (υποδομες) να εχουν λογικα πακετα αναλογα με την χρηση που κανει ο καθενας να πληρωνει καθομαστε και κατηγορουμε ο ενας τον αλλον και οι παροχοι μας δουλευουν κανονικα και με τον νομο και αποδειξη για τα λεγομενα μου ειναι τα ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ εδω σε αυτην την σελιδα www.adslgr.com με προβληματα/λαθη/μη γνωση του αντικειμενου και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## yiannis_1

Γιατί ασχολείστε ρε παίδες.
Πάντα υπήρχε και πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος να παίξει το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου.
Ίσως να οφείλεται σε τραύμα της παιδικής ηλικίας ίσως απλά σε άρνηση.
Δεν θα κάτσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με κακομαθημένα που προσπαθούν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή με άκραίες θέσεις.

----------


## jimrude

> Είμαι συνδρομητής conn-x.
> 
> Μπορώ να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία σε πλήρη ταχύτητα 24mbits από τη ADSL σύνδεση μου, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ  p2p τεχνολογία. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε καμμία νόμιμη υπηρεσία.
> 
> Εύχομαι ο OTE να συνεχίσει να αποκλείει τους "κλεφταράδες" του Internet και η ΕΕΤΤ να μην πάρει το μέρος των "απατεώνων" που έχουν ρημάξει τα video και τα τραγούδια και το νόμιμο software.
> 
> Μόνο αποκλείοντας τους παράνομους  θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες, όπως αυτές που έχουμε τώρα για νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολλούς "χρήστες" που καθημερινά επί 24ώρες θέλουν να "κατεβάζουν" παράνομο υλικό πολλών gigabytes και έχουν την παράλογη απαίτηση να τους προσφέρει ο OTE full banhwidth εις βάρος των νόμιμων χρηστών. Έχω δεί δεκάδες gigabytes σε δίσκους, γεμάτα από κλεψίτυπες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες  σε μηχανήματα χρηστών που δεν κάνουν άλλο τίποτε στο ιντερνερ παρά να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα αρχεία. 
> ...


1. Ο οτε και ο καθε οτε δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως δικαιωμα να το παιζει τροχονομος στα p2p! Αντιθετως, ειναι παρανομο. Ευτυχως, στην ελλαδα δεν εχει περασει ακομα νομοθεσια για τετοιου ειδους θεματα. Δυστυχως, σε χωρες οπως την αγγλια, οι ISP καλουνται να παιξουν τον αχαρο ρολο του τροχονομου και μετα απο υποδειξεις των εταιριων διανομης (π.χ sony), να προειδοποιουν τους χρηστες τους. 

2. ο οτε κι ο καθε οτε δεν εχει (ευτυχως) τον τροπο να διαχωριζει την p2p κινηση σε "νομιμη" και "παρανομη". Εξηγουμαι: ο isp δεν μπορει να διαχωρισει αν εγω κατεβαζω το τελευταιο επεισοδιο house m.d ή αν κατεβαζω το fedora 8 μεσω bittorrent.

Εν τελη, ο ρολος του ISP ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτος του σεριφη/δικαστη!
Ενας ISP ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρεχει internet access!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα παραδειγματα των radiohead Και των Nine inch nails που εδιναν τη δουλεια τους τζαμπα και για ψιλα αντιστοιχα τα εχεις ακουστα? 
> Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα "τεχνολογιας κοψιματος" ειναι και θεμα ηθικης/νοοτροπιας απο ενα σημειο και μετα...Καποιοι απλα θελουν να κατεβασουν ολο το ιντερνετ.Αυτο εγω το λεω παιδικη ασθενεια.


δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου εχεις δικιο απλα με νευριαζει το γεγονος οτι καποιοι χρηστες βαζουν ταμπελες στους αλλους ενω η πραγματικοτητα διαφερει.

μετρα για την καταπολεμηση της πειρατειας υπαρχουν αν θελει καποιος να εφαρμοστουν (αλλα η πραξη για οσους το εκαναν ηταν η πλειοψηφια να διαμαρτυρεται) για ρωτηστε φοιτητες του εσωτερικου η του εξωτερικου πως διαμαρτυροντουσαν οταν καποιες σχολες εκοβαν εντελως καποια "παρανομα προγραμματα"

διοτι οσοι ξερετε απο δικτυα γνωριζετε τι μπορει να κανει ενας σερβερ.

ναι θελουμε περιορισμους απο την μια και απο την αλλη διαμαρτυρομαστε δεν ειναι ετσι ομως.

αν καποιος δεν πιστευει τα πιο πανω ας ρωτησει τα παιδια που ειναι φοιτητες η τους υπευθυνους δικτυου των σχολων.

υπαρχουν πολλοι που μοιραζουν νομιμα την δουλεια τους ειτε δωρεαν ειτε σε λογικες τιμες.

οσο για το κατεβασμα δεν φταινε αυτοι (τα μαγαζια με τους σκληρους δισκους σε χαμηλες τιμες)

----------


## g_alkis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω τι εννοεις με τα 1,2,3 που λες αλλα θα σου απαντησω με απλα λογια.
> 
> εχω συμβολαιο με την Χ εταιρεια αποδεχομαι καθετι που λεει και το υπογραφω αρα εχω την ευθυνη για τις πραξεις μου και τα αναλογα δικαιωματα ως πελατης.
> ...


Δηλαδή στο παιδί σου εσύ λες "δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη εγώ, κάνε ότι θές"???
Δηλαδή στον κολλητό σου λες "δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη εγώ, κάνε ότι θές"??? Μάλλον δεν έχεις ούτε παιδιά ούτε (πραγματικούς) φίλους

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1. Ο οτε και ο καθε οτε δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως δικαιωμα να το παιζει τροχονομος στα p2p! Αντιθετως, ειναι παρανομο. Ευτυχως, στην ελλαδα δεν εχει περασει ακομα νομοθεσια για τετοιου ειδους θεματα. Δυστυχως, σε χωρες οπως την αγγλια, οι ISP καλουνται να παιξουν τον αχαρο ρολο του τροχονομου και μετα απο υποδειξεις των εταιριων διανομης (π.χ sony), να προειδοποιουν τους χρηστες τους. 
> 
> 2. ο οτε κι ο καθε οτε δεν εχει (ευτυχως) τον τροπο να διαχωριζει την p2p κινηση σε "νομιμη" και "παρανομη". Εξηγουμαι: ο isp δεν μπορει να διαχωρισει αν εγω κατεβαζω το τελευταιο επεισοδιο house m.d ή αν κατεβαζω το fedora 8 μεσω bittorrent.
> 
> Εν τελη, ο ρολος του ISP ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτος του σεριφη/δικαστη!
> Ενας ISP ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρεχει internet access!


επειδη εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μου σε οτι αφορα κεντρικους σερβερ σε δικτυα τι μπορει να δουν και τι οχι θα ελεγα να μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν βλεπει (μαλλον δεν τον νοιαζει η δεν θελει να δει)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 3 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........




> quoting myself:
> "συμφωνω... Γενικα, τα συμπερασματα που μπορει κανεις να βγαλει απο το video ειναι αρκετα κι ενδιαφεροντα. Αν ελειπαν ολα τα παπαγαλακια, θα μπορουσαμε μερικοι ανθρωποι να τα συζητησουμε εποικοδομητικα "


και εγω θα ελεγα στον εαυτο μου να λειπουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερο.

μακαρι αλλα μεχρι τωρα κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει απο τους περισσοτερους μονο κατι εξυπναδες ξερουν καποιοι να λενε ευτυχως υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι - εξαιρεσεις του κανονα που προσπαθουν με αυτοθυσια να λυσουν τα δικα τους και δικα μας προβληματα.

μπραβο σε οσους το κανουν

οι υπολοιποι συνεχιστε να λετε εξυπναδες.

για αυτο δεν μας υπολογιζει κανεις ως ανθρωπους αλλα μας βλεπει ως ΕΥΡΩ.

----------


## lpap

> Η νοοτροπία αυτή, παρότι καταλαβαίνω από που ξεκινά, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη, όχι μόνο για την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας και του ίντερνετ αλλά και για τα ατομικά μας δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες. Πρώτον, η τεχνολογία p2p είναι ένα εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα,πέρα από το κατέβασμα παράνομου και μη περιεχομένου, από την κοινότητα του ανοιχτού λογισμικού και από πολλές εταιρίες για εμπορικές χρήσεις, ενώ βρίσκει όλο και περισσότερες χρήσεις σε διάφορους τομείς (πχ online τηλεόραση). 
> Δεύτερον, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ δικαιοδοσία "να αποκλείει τους κλεφταράδες" όπως λες, κρίνοντας δηλαδή τι μπορεί και τι όχι να κάνει ο καθένας μας στον υπολογιστή του. Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει ΜΟΝΟ ο εισαγγελέας αν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τέλεσης παρανομίας. 
> Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε μόνο να πει "Κύριοι εγώ δεν υποστηρίζω τα p2p, σας δίνω γι'αυτά dial up ταχύτητες κι όποιος θέλει αγοράζει το πακέτο μου". Τότε μόνο να του πω μπράβο. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνει ισοδυναμεί με τον εστιάτορα που σου διαφημίζει φρέσκα και τρως κατεψυγμένα, μ'αυτόν στη λαϊκή που σου πουλάει "ελληνικές" πατάτες από το Ισραήλ και με όποιον συναρμολογεί "καινούριο" pc με μεταχειρισμένα εξαρτήματα. Είναι απλά κοροϊδία προς τον καταναλωτή.


Υπάρχει η ουσία, υπάρχει και ο τύπος. 

Επί της ουσίας, τα ατομικά σου δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Αλλά, μπορείς να τα υπερασπίζεσαι για τους τύπους. 

Όσον αφορά στην ελευθερία των απατεώνων να κατεβάζουν παράνομο υλικό στο ιντερνετ μέχρι να συλληφθούν από τον εισαγγελέα, νομίζω πως δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να υπερααπίζεται κάποιος τα ατομικά δικαιώματα του. Είναι πάντως μιά προσπάθεια.

Αλλά η ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ είναι σε σωστή κατεύθυνση, ώστε να προστατεύει τα καλώς εννοούμενα συμφέροντα των νόμιμων πελατών του από την κατάχρηση που επιχειρεί ένα ολόκληρο παράνομο δίκτυο "πειρατών" που καλύπτεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδή στο παιδί σου εσύ λες "δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη εγώ, κάνε ότι θές"???
> Δηλαδή στον κολλητό σου λες "δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη εγώ, κάνε ότι θές"??? Μάλλον δεν έχεις ούτε παιδιά ούτε (πραγματικούς) φίλους


παιδια δεν εχω ακομα (γιατι δεν ειμαι παντρεμενος ακομα τουλαχιστον)
φιλους με την εννοια πραγματικο φιλο (κολλητο) εχω αρκετους και ασχολουμαστε με πιο σοβαρα θεματα που μας προβληματιζουν και δεν εχουν σχεση με τους υπολογιστες και το ιντερνετ.

διοτι σε αυτα και εγω και η οικογενεια μου και οι φιλοι μου ειμαστε νομιμοι χρηστες και χρησιμοποιουμε το ιντερνετ για νομιμη χρηση και για την διασκεδαση μας αλλα πραγματα μας ενοχλουν και οταν καποιοι το καταλαβουν τοτε τα πραγματα θα πανε καλυτερα σε αυτον τον τοπο.

ευθυνη φιλε μου εχω μονο για τον εαυτο μου και την οικογενεια μου

ολοι οι αλλοι εχουν την δικη τους ευθυνη.


........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L added 6 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........




> Υπάρχει η ουσία, υπάρχει και ο τύπος. 
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, τα ατομικά σου δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Αλλά, μπορείς να τα υπερασπίζεσαι για τους τύπους. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά στην ελευθερία των απατεώνων να κατεβάζουν παράνομο υλικό στο ιντερνετ μέχρι να συλληφθούν από τον εισαγγελέα, νομίζω πως δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να υπερααπίζεται κάποιος τα ατομικά δικαιώματα του. Είναι πάντως μιά προσπάθεια.
> 
> Αλλά η ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ είναι σε σωστή κατεύθυνση, ώστε να προστατεύει τα καλώς εννοούμενα συμφέροντα των νόμιμων πελατών του από την κατάχρηση που επιχειρεί ένα ολόκληρο παράνομο δίκτυο "πειρατών" που καλύπτεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία.


αυτοι που λες για δικτυο "πειρατων" φιλε μου δεν ειναι ανωνυμοι ειναι επωνυμοι και δεν τους ακουμπαει κανεις και για να ξερεις δεν εχουν DSL αλλα LEASED LINES (μισθωμενες γραμμες πολλων Mbps) και εχει πολυ χρημα η υποθεση.

ολοι αυτοι που κανουμε "πειρατεια" για την δικη μας χρηση η των φιλων μας ειμαστε "ψιλικατζηδες" μπροστα σε αυτους τους μεγαλους που καθενας απο μας παει στα μαγαζια "ξερεις" στην στουρναρη αλλα και στην γειτονια του καθενα μας και αγοραζει απο 5-20 ευρω το καθε κομματι που θελει. (αυτο ειναι κλεψια για μενα)

εδω υπαρχουν τεχνικοι υπολογιστων και παιρνουν ενα καρο χρηματα για εγκατασταση παρανομου λογισμικου και το πουλανε ως χρονο εργασιας τι μου λες.

τουλαχιστον στο ιντερνετ ειναι δωρεαν στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις να το κατεβασεις.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει η ουσία, υπάρχει και ο τύπος. 
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, τα ατομικά σου δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Αλλά, μπορείς να τα υπερασπίζεσαι για τους τύπους. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά στην ελευθερία των απατεώνων να κατεβάζουν παράνομο υλικό στο ιντερνετ μέχρι να συλληφθούν από τον εισαγγελέα, νομίζω πως δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να υπερααπίζεται κάποιος τα ατομικά δικαιώματα του. Είναι πάντως μιά προσπάθεια.
> 
> Αλλά η ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ είναι σε σωστή κατεύθυνση, ώστε να προστατεύει τα καλώς εννοούμενα συμφέροντα των νόμιμων πελατών του από την κατάχρηση που επιχειρεί ένα ολόκληρο παράνομο δίκτυο "πειρατών" που καλύπτεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία.


Πότε θα καταλάβετε την πραγματική ουσία του θέματος. Μέχρι πότε θα εστιάζετε σε αυτό που βολεύει αυτούς που εφαρμόζουν *απαράδεκτες και καταχρηστικές  πρακτικές* κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχουν υπογράψει με τους πελάτες τους. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν να δείχνετε το δένδρο για να κρύψετε το δάσος.

Δεν θα τα καταφέρετε όμως, γιατί εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε να τονίζουμε:




> Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των πολιτικών fair use (αν αυτές είναι γνωστές εκ των προτέρων στον χρήστη), τυγχάνει να μην έχω και τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται, επομένως δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην εξακρίβωση αυτών που περιγράφεται σαν πρόβλημα. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, ούτε δεσμεύει σε  τίποτα, όμως για την πολιτική που ακολουθεί το site στο σύνολό του. 
> 
> Υποστηρίζουμε θερμά το network neutrality και το έχουμε αποδείξει σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις. 
> 
> Επομένως σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν *οποιοσδήποτε* πάροχος κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει με τους χρήστες εφαρμόζει πολιτική περιορισμού υπηρεσιών και bandwidth να τον ξεμπροστιάσουμε οργανωμένα και μεθοδικά και να υποστεί από την αγορά ότι του αξίζει. Απλά να το κάνουμε όσο πιο τεκμηριωμένα και με πιο ακράδαντα στοιχεία γίνεται για να έχει και αποτελέσματα η προσπάθεια αυτή.





> Παρόλο που είμαι αντίθετος στην αλόγιστη χρήση, και το έχω δείξει άλλωστε με τόσα μυνήματα, πολιτικές TS πίσω απο την πλάτη ειναι πολύ χειρότερες και φυσικά κατακριτέες. Εχω κάνει και δημοσιεύσει και εγώ τις δοκιμές μου, και πραγματικά απο ότι φαίνεται ο ΟΤΕ κάνει TS. Είχα έναν ενδοιασμό, ότι μπορεί το TS να γίνεται απο την άλλη άκρη, εκεί όπου βρίσκονται οι seeders, όπως πχ στην περίπτωση της comcast, αλλά εδώ κάποια μέλη ανέφεραν ότι ενώ αυτοι κατέβαζαν με τις super low ταχύτητες απο τον ίδιο seeder άλλοι πετούσαν. Οπως επίσης με seeders που είναι εν Ελλάδι, άρα το TS γινεται (και) εδώ.
> 
> Και παρόλο που μπορεί με έναν νεώτερο torrent client να το ξεπερνάς αυτό, αυτό ειναι πρόσκαιρο. Σύντομα θα ενημερώσει ο πάροχος το deep packet inspection με τις καινούργιες υπογραφές και αλγορίθμους, και πολύ σύντομα κα αυτό θα σέρνετε (μέχρι βέβαια να βγει και πάλι νέος client διαφορετικός απο πρίν). Δηλαδή ένα παιχνίδι σαν την γάτα με το ποντίκι. Αρα, ακόμη και όσοι απο εσάς έχετε δεί την υγειά σας με νέο client, αυτό ειναι προσωρινό. Πρέπει να υπάρξει οριστική αμετάκλητη λύση στο πρόβλημα, και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με πίεση στον πάροχο με όλα τα μέσα. *Συμμετέχετε λοιπόν στο διάβημα τώρα!*
> 
> Συμπερασματικά είναι αυτό που είπε και ο MNP. Ο πάροχος δεν συνάδει με το συμβόλαιο που μας δίνει, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρεται. Τα πειράματα το τεκμηριώνουν πλέον πάσης αμφιβολίας. Εαν είχαμε την δυνατότητα ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να κινηθούμε και νομικά εναντίον του, για αθέτηση συμβολαίου; Κάποιος νομικος ας δώσει τα φώτα του. Οπως και νάχει, αυτό το πράγμα πρέπει να γίνει ξεκάθαρο. Και να γίνει όσο το δυνατό ευρέως γνωστό, γιατί έτσι θα επηρεάσει και την αγορά.





> Εγώ είμαι σούπερ light χρήστης, και ενώ με εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς (όντως έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες browsing), ωστόσο ειναι κακή πρακτική και πρέπει να εναντιωθούμε γιατί:
> *1) Δεν γνωρίζει ο πελατης προκαταβολικά το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς. Γίνεται πίσω απο την πλάτη μας.* Δεν θέλω παιχνίδια πίσω απο την πλάτη μου. Οσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον.
> *2) Καταστρατηγεί το network neutrality. Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο ποιος ξέρει τι.* Απο την στιγμή που παίζει μετο περιεχόμενο, μπορεί το πράγμα να πάει οπουδήποτε. Και εγώ δεν θεωρώ σωστή την ασυδοσία και την αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτή η λύση δεν είναι η σωστή.





> Η καταγγελία *θα προχωρήσει κανονικά γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά θεσμικό (network neutrality)* και έχουν φροντίσει ο anon, mnp-10 & rho να την τεκμηριώσουν *και* με οπτικοακουστικό υλικό (που είναι ήδη έτοιμο).





> Στο video που αποδεικνύεται η χρήση TS απο τον ΟΤΕ, χρησιμοποιειται p2p torrent για το download ενος καθόλα νόμιμου αρχείου, του Fedora 9 Alpha i386 dvd iso. Κακα τα ψέμματα, όντως γίνεται διακίνηση πειρατικού υλικού στα p2p, ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα με τις υπαρχουσες συμφωνίες  - συμβάσεις με τους πελάτες του να διενεργεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ειναι παράβαση - αθέτηση συμβολαίου. Και εκτός παράνομου υλικού κυκλοφορεί επίσης και πολύ νόμιμο, πολλές φορές μάλιστα ως μοναδικός τρόπος μιας και μόνο έτσι μπορεί κάποιος να "διαθέσει" κάτι στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς να έχει γραμμές με Gbps (πχ Linux Mint που μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον υπήρχε μόνο με μορφη torrent).
> 
> Επίσης το σημαντικότερο, και σας κρούω τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου γιαυτό, ειναι η καταστρατήγηση της ουδετερότητας στο διαδίκτυο. Εαν και εφόσον γίνει αποδεκτό η χρήση TS, και βλέπω ότι αρκετοί να το βλέπουν θετικά επειδή έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί απο τορρεντάκιδες κλπ (όπως και ο γράφων *), τίποτε δεν μπορεί να περιορίσει τον πάροχο να χρησιμοποιήσει την τεχνολογία αυτή για "φρενάρισμα" οποιουδήποτε πρωτοκόλλου ή υπηρεσίας ή site που θεωρεί ότι τον "ζημιώνει". Ηδη στην αμερική που κάποιοι πάροχοι προσπάθησαν να εντάξουν το TS, δεν το κάνουν απλά και μόνο για περιορισμό των τορρεντάκιδων, να το έχετε υπόψη σας σοβαρά αυτό, αλλά γενικότερα μεγαλύτερη εκμετάλλευση του διαδικτύου με τον έλεγχο της κίνησης. Μια περίπτωση είναι το φρενάρισμα σε υπηρεσίες που αποροφούν μεγάλο ποσοστό της δυνατότητας του διαδικτύου, και δεν είναι μόνο τα p2p που εντάσσονται σε αυτό. Αύριο θα υπάρξουν πχ το rapidshare, usenet και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Μπορεί επίσης να απαιτηθούν"διόδια" απο επιτυχημένα sites όπως Google, YouTube, Facebook, Myspace και ένα σωρό άλλα, και αυτή η πρόθεση είναι γεγονός, μιας και η ίδια η Google είναι σοβαρά ανήσυχη για την προσπάθεια θεσμοθετημένης πλέον χρήσης TS που μέχρι τώρα ευτυχώς δεν έχει περάσει. Επίσης μπορεί μεθαύριο να "φρενάρει" περιπτώσεις VPN, που έχουν αρχήσει να χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα εις βάρων των (πανάκριβων) μισθωμένων HellasCOM κλπ. 
> 
> Ειναι πραγματικά αξιοπρόσεκτο, ότι στην χώρα που βαυκαλιζόμαστε για τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς και την διαφάνεια και άλλα τινα μεγαλόσχημα λόγια, γίνονται προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσουμε και τους αμερικανούς, όπως το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που πάνε να προωθήσουν σχετικά με το διαδίκτυο (βλ blogs) ή την χρήση TS, που μένει να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσει η πολιτεία και τα όργανά της.
> 
> Παραμένει επίσης γεγονός ότι λόγω της εισόδου γραμμών 24Mbps δημιουργείται ακόμη μεγαλύτερη επιβάρυνση στους παρόχους, και παρόλο που ορισμένοι προτρέπουν αγορά bw απο τους παρόχους, αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές διάθεσης ADSL και να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί. Ομως η χρήση TS ειναι πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι. Τρόποι να διευθετηθεί το πρόβλημα της αλόγιστης χρήσης υπάρχουν. Και έχουν προταθεί αρκετοί. Cap, Fair Use και ένα σωρό άλλα, που σαφώς θα περιγράφονται στο συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης. Η λύση TS έχει το κακό ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατα το δοκούν όπως θέλει ο πάροχος, και δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ κανέναν πάροχο ότι έχει αγνές και αγαθές προθέσεις, παρόλο που μπορεί να ξεκινήσει έτσι.
> 
> Επίσης στο βίντεο θα έχετε δεί ότι στην Forthnet το torrent δεν κατεβαίνει με την ίδια ταχύτητα όπως στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Αυτό δείχνει επίσης ότι λόγω ότι δεν έχει TS έχει μεγαλύτερο "μπούκωμα".
> ...





> 1. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ *δεν ενδιαφέρονται και δεν πρέπει να ενδιαφέρονται* για το τι διακινείται νόμιμα ή παράνομα στο διαδίκτυο. *Δεν είναι δουλειά τους. Δεν είναι αρμοδιότητά τους. Δεν δικαιούνται να εφαρμόζουν τις όποιες απόψεις τους επί της νομιμότητας του διακινούμενου περιεχομένου.*
> 
> 2. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ *ενδιαφέρονται και πρέπει να ενδιαφέρονται* για την ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου ως μέσο επικοινωνίας. Και για την ανάπτυξη του μέσου *απαιτείται περιεχόμενο*. Ενα μεγάλο μέρος του περιεχομένου βρίσκεται μέσα στις P2p εφαρμογές. Εάν οι P2p εφαρμογές απαγορευτούν ως έκνομες (και πάντως αυτό δεν θα το κρίνει ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΤΤ), οι πάροχοι και οι ρυθμιστικές αρχές θα πρέπει να βρουν εναλλακτικές πηγές περιεχομένου για να στηρίξουν το διαδίκτυο και το μεγάλο bandwidth. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση οι χρήστες δεν θα αγοράζουν τα πακέτα των 8 και 24mbps και θα αρκούνται σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι η ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου πάει περίπατο.






> Για ποιους λόγους χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα η τεχνολογία p2p είναι εκτός θέματος, το θέμα μας είναι η δημαγώγηση της πρόσβασης μας στο Internet και στην πληροφορία (διακίνηση, επικοινωνία κλπ).
> 
> Να σας θυμήσω το πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε που ζούμε σε μία χώρα που έχει *καταχωρημένο στο σύνταγμά* το δικαίωμα μας και την υποχρέωση του κράτους να διευκολύνει την διακίνηση της πληροφορίας στο internet:
> 
> 'Αρθρο 5A - (Δικαίωμα στην πληροφόρηση)2. Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. *Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους*, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19.'Αρθρο 19 - (Απόρρητο επιστολών, ανταπόκρισης & επικοινωνίας)
> 1. *Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο* Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων.Με αυτό καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πότε θα καταλάβετε την πραγματική ουσία του θέματος. Μέχρι πότε θα εστιάζετε σε αυτό που βολεύει αυτούς που εφαρμόζουν *απαράδεκτες και καταχρηστικές πρακτικές* κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχουν υπογράψει με τους πελάτες τους. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν να δείχνετε το δένδρο για να κρύψετε το δάσος.
> 
> Δεν θα τα καταφέρετε όμως, γιατί εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε να τονίζουμε:


απλα RESPECT με καλυψες απολυτα και εσυ φιλε EvilHawk και τα αλλα παιδια (ασχετα με τις προσωπικες διαφωνιες που εχουμε) αλλωστε ανθρωποι ειμαστε οχι θεοι.

αυτη ειναι η ΟΥΣΙΑ αλλα......δυστυχως εμεις ασχολουμαστε με αλλα (οταν δεν υπαρχει το δεντρο και μετα το δασος να δω για τι πραγμα θα μιλαμε.)

----------


## m2040

> Υπάρχει η ουσία, υπάρχει και ο τύπος. 
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, τα ατομικά σου δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Αλλά, μπορείς να τα υπερασπίζεσαι για τους τύπους. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά στην ελευθερία των απατεώνων να κατεβάζουν παράνομο υλικό στο ιντερνετ μέχρι να συλληφθούν από τον εισαγγελέα, νομίζω πως δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να υπερααπίζεται κάποιος τα ατομικά δικαιώματα του. Είναι πάντως μιά προσπάθεια.
> 
> Αλλά η ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ είναι σε σωστή κατεύθυνση, ώστε να προστατεύει τα καλώς εννοούμενα συμφέροντα των νόμιμων πελατών του από την κατάχρηση που επιχειρεί ένα ολόκληρο παράνομο δίκτυο "πειρατών" που καλύπτεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία.


1.Τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είτε ατομικά είτε συλλογικά είναι ουσια και όχι τύπος. Ως τύπος επιχειρείται να αντιμετωπισθούν συνήθως από εξουσίες με γνωστα χαρακτηριστικά ή και αλλού όπου η ουσία υποκαθίσταται από την σκοπιμότητα και τα ερμηνευτικά ακροβατικά του νόμου.  Ο ισχυρισμός ότι τα ατομικά δικαιώματα δεν υπάρχουν -και μαλιστα με απόλυτο το δεν-είναι αυθάιρετος. Δοκιμάζονται, καταστρατηγούνται πολλές φορές αλλά ο κόσμος πορεύεται με βάση αυτά και επιδιώκει στο μέλλον να βελτιώσει την ισχύ τους.

2. Δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία να κατεβάζουν οι "απατεώνες" με την έννοια της ασυλίας. Υπάρχει ελευθερία της βούλησης για την διάπραξη ενός αδικήματος. Η "ελευθερία" αυτή όμως είναι κολάσιμη όπως ορίζει ο εκάστοτε νόμος. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος ν ασηκώσει το χέρι του και να σπάσει μια βιτρίνα. Η ελευθερία του όμως αυτή είναι τιμωρητέα.
 Το θέμα  δεν είναι αν υπάρχει ασυλία, γιατί δεν υπάρχει,  αλλά ούτε αν υπάρχει τιμωρία γιατί αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Το ζητούμενο είναι αν ο κάθε οτε έχει το δικαίωμα φιλτραρίσματος παράνομου υλικού.
΄Εχει αυτό το δικάιωμα από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία; Αν το έχει τότε καλώς πράττει. Αν όχι τότε παραβιάζει τη σύμβαση  που έχει συνάψει με τον χρήστη. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Δεν ενδιαφέρει το δέον αλλά το ισχύον.
Και πέραν αυτού , αν ισχύουν οι καταγγελίες, αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι το φιλτράρισμα παρανομου υλικού αλλά η παρεμπόδιση μιας τεχνολογίας ανταλλαγής δεδομένων για την οποία δεν υπάρχει από όσο γνωρίζω απόφαση που να την χαρακτηρίζει παράνομη . Επομένως ο Οτε -αν ισχύουν ξαναλέω τα καταγγελόμενα- κινείται με τρόπο που δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία ώστε να εμποδίσει κάτι που δεν είναι παράνομο. Αυτό σημαίνει σίγουρη καταδίκη και στο πιο υποτυπώδες νομικό σύστημα. Παράνομο υλικό μπορεί να είναι και 1ΜΒ. Ελεύθερο υλικό μπορεί να είναι πολλαπλάσιας χωρητικότητας. Αυτό που επιδιώκει το traffic shaping είναι η ρύθμιση της κυκλοφορίας όχι βάσει της ποιοτικής αλλά της ποσοτικής αξιολόγησης. Και θα μπορούσε να συμφωνήσει κανείς ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρξει καποιου είδους ρύθμιση η οποία όμως αφενός θα είναι σε γνώση των χρηστών και να μην εφαρμόζεται εν αγνοία τους [γιατί διαφορετικά ο χρήστης μπορεί να μην επέλεγε την υπηρεσία αν το γνώριζε και να απευθυνόταν σε άλλη εταιρεία άρα έχουμε και αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και παραπλάνηση καταναλωτών ] και αφετέρου αν γινόταν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται στοχευμένα και όχι αδιακρίτως για όλους τους χρήστες. Ένας σαφής όρος στη συμβαση για λελογισμένη χρήση θα είχε λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα. Αλλά υποπτεύομαι ότι η χρήση κρυφίως τετοιων πρακτικών υπαγορεύεται από τον φόβο του ανταγωνισμού και σε μια τετοια περίπτωση -αν αποδειχτεί -ο Οτε θα βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με πρόστιμο.    
Συμπερασματικά πρίν ο κάθε οτε αποφασίσει να ερμηνεύσει το νόμο ή να εφαρμόσει μονομερώς τετοιες πρακτικές θα ήταν καλύτερο να συγχρονίσει το νομικό με το τεχνικό του τμήμα ώστε να πράτουν τουλάχιστον νομιμοφανώς και να μην κινδυνέυει να βρεθεί σε δυσάρεστη θέση.  

[ Όσο δε για την ανωνυμία δεν είναι του παρόντος αλλά είναι θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα. Η Ανωνυμία δεν ταυτίζεται με την παραβατική συμπεριφορά. ]

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1.Τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είτε ατομικά είτε συλλογικά είναι ουσια και όχι τύπος. Ως τύπος επιχειρείται να αντιμετωπισθούν συνήθως από εξουσίες με γνωστα χαρακτηριστικά ή και αλλού όπου η ουσία υποκαθίσταται από την σκοπιμότητα και τα ερμηνευτικά ακροβατικά του νόμου. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι τα ατομικά δικαιώματα δεν υπάρχουν -και μαλιστα με απόλυτο το δεν-είναι αυθάιρετος. Δοκιμάζονται, καταστρατηγούνται πολλές φορές αλλά ο κόσμος πορεύεται με βάση αυτά και επιδιώκει στο μέλλον να βελτιώσει την ισχύ τους.
> 
> 2. Δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία να κατεβάζουν οι "απατεώνες" με την έννοια της ασυλίας. Υπάρχει ελευθερία της βούλησης για την διάπραξη ενός αδικήματος. Η "ελευθερία" αυτή όμως είναι κολάσιμη όπως ορίζει ο εκάστοτε νόμος. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος ν ασηκώσει το χέρι του και να σπάσει μια βιτρίνα. Η ελευθερία του όμως αυτή είναι τιμωρητέα.
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν υπάρχει ασυλία, γιατί δεν υπάρχει, αλλά ούτε αν υπάρχει τιμωρία γιατί αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Το ζητούμενο είναι αν ο κάθε οτε έχει το δικαίωμα φιλτραρίσματος παράνομου υλικού.
> ΄Εχει αυτό το δικάιωμα από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία; Αν το έχει τότε καλώς πράττει. Αν όχι τότε παραβιάζει τη σύμβαση που έχει συνάψει με τον χρήστη. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Δεν ενδιαφέρει το δέον αλλά το ισχύον.
> Και πέραν αυτού , αν ισχύουν οι καταγγελίες, αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι το φιλτράρισμα παρανομου υλικού αλλά η παρεμπόδιση μιας τεχνολογίας ανταλλαγής δεδομένων για την οποία δεν υπάρχει από όσο γνωρίζω απόφαση που να την χαρακτηρίζει παράνομη . Επομένως ο Οτε -αν ισχύουν ξαναλέω τα καταγγελόμενα- κινείται με τρόπο που δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία ώστε να εμποδίσει κάτι που δεν είναι παράνομο. Αυτό σημαίνει σίγουρη καταδίκη και στο πιο υποτυπώδες νομικό σύστημα. Παράνομο υλικό μπορεί να είναι και 1ΜΒ. Ελεύθερο υλικό μπορεί να είναι πολλαπλάσιας χωρητικότητας. Αυτό που επιδιώκει το traffic shaping είναι η ρύθμιση της κυκλοφορίας όχι βάσει της ποιοτικής αλλά της ποσοτικής αξιολόγησης. Και θα μπορούσε να συμφωνήσει κανείς ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρξει καποιου είδους ρύθμιση η οποία όμως αφενός θα είναι σε γνώση των χρηστών και να μην εφαρμόζεται εν αγνοία τους [γιατί διαφορετικά ο χρήστης μπορεί να μην επέλεγε την υπηρεσία αν το γνώριζε και να απευθυνόταν σε άλλη εταιρεία άρα έχουμε και αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και παραπλάνηση καταναλωτών ] και αφετέρου αν γινόταν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται στοχευμένα και όχι αδιακρίτως για όλους τους χρήστες. Ένας σαφής όρος στη συμβαση για λελογισμένη χρήση θα είχε λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα. Αλλά υποπτεύομαι ότι η χρήση κρυφίως τετοιων πρακτικών υπαγορεύεται από τον φόβο του ανταγωνισμού και σε μια τετοια περίπτωση -αν αποδειχτεί -ο Οτε θα βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με πρόστιμο. 
> Συμπερασματικά πρίν ο κάθε οτε αποφασίσει να ερμηνεύσει το νόμο ή να εφαρμόσει μονομερώς τετοιες πρακτικές θα ήταν καλύτερο να συγχρονίσει το νομικό με το τεχνικό του τμήμα ώστε να πράτουν τουλάχιστον νομιμοφανώς και να μην κινδυνέυει να βρεθεί σε δυσάρεστη θέση. 
> 
> [ Όσο δε για την ανωνυμία δεν είναι του παρόντος αλλά είναι θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα. Η Ανωνυμία δεν ταυτίζεται με την παραβατική συμπεριφορά. ]


φιλε μου να προσθεσω κατι στην αποψη σου που ειναι σωστη.

μπορει ο ΟΤΕ η ο Χ παροχος να φαει προστιμο απο την Χ αρμοδια αρχη το ποιος θα το πληρωσει ομως αυτο και αν θα το πληρωσει ειναι το ζητημα διοτι οπως ειπες πιο πανω πολλα πραγματα που αναγραφονται στα συμβολαια ολων μας που εχουμε υπογραψει κανεις απο τους Χ παροχους τα λαμβανει υποψιν εκτος αν ειναι θεμα πληρωμης (εκει ετσι και καθυστερησεις λιγο στο εκοψαν) στα αλλα τηρουν σιγη ιχθυος.

οσο για τους παρανομους που λες (τουλαχιστον αυτους που γνωριζω ειναι και επωνυμοι και δυστυχως εχουν και ασυλια λογω θεσης το μονο που μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι δεν μας ενοχλουν γιατι εχουν μισθωμενες γραμμες αυτοι οι μεγαλοι "πειρατες" οι μικροι "πειρατες" αλλοδαποι/ελληνες πλανοδιοι η τα γνωστα μαγαζια εχουν ADSL και μας ενοχλουν αλλα γενικα η διακινηση υλικου τετοιου ειδους ειναι γνωστο απο ολους που γινετε οπως και οι τροποι αντιμετωπισης οπως ειπα πιο πανω (απο γνωστους μου δικτυαδες μαθαινω οπου εχει μπει περιορισμος στην χρηση του δικτυου π.χ απο πανεπιστημιο/σχολη/οργανισμο ξεσπασε θυελλα αντιδρασεων γιατι? δεν το καταλαβαν ποτε)

αν με πιανεις βεβαια.

----------


## anon

> ΄Εχει αυτό το δικάιωμα από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία; Αν το έχει τότε καλώς πράττει. Αν όχι τότε παραβιάζει τη σύμβαση  που έχει συνάψει με τον χρήστη.



Ενα το κρατούμενο είναι εαν το σύνταγμα και η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία επιτρέπουν κάτι τέτοιο. Το δεύτερο ειναι ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει κάθε συνδρομητής. Η χρήση TS ειναι διαφοροποιημένη υπηρεσία, και αυτό πρέπει σαφώς και ρητώς να αναφέρεται. Δηλαδή ακόμη και εαν το επιτρέπει ο νόμος, ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος δεν μπορεί να κάνει χρήση TS εαν αυτό δεν γνωστοποιηθεί και υπογραφεί απο τους πελάτες του. Αλλο προιόν αγόρασαν, πλήρες ιντερνετ, όχι ντεμί σεζόν.

----------


## m2040

> Ενα το κρατούμενο είναι εαν το σύνταγμα και η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία επιτρέπουν κάτι τέτοιο. Το δεύτερο ειναι ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει κάθε συνδρομητής. Η χρήση TS ειναι διαφοροποιημένη υπηρεσία, και αυτό πρέπει σαφώς και ρητώς να αναφέρεται. Δηλαδή ακόμη και εαν το επιτρέπει ο νόμος, ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος δεν μπορεί να κάνει χρήση TS εαν αυτό δεν γνωστοποιηθεί και υπογραφεί απο τους πελάτες του. Αλλο προιόν αγόρασαν, πλήρες ιντερνετ, όχι ντεμί σεζόν.


Σίγουρα υποκατηγοριοποιήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν αλλά αν νόμος προβλέπει συγκεκριμενα και σαφή πλαίσια στα οποια μπορεί να κινηθεί ο ISP τότε το δεύτερο που αναφέρεις μπορεί νομικά να καλύπτεται από μια γενικόλογη αναφορά π.χ περί νομίμου υλικού την οποία αποδέχεται ο χρήστης κατα την υπογραφή της σύμβασης χωρίς να αναφέρονται ονομαστικά οι υπηρεσίες. Είναι τα γνωστα παραθυράκια :-)

Αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε υποθετικά τι ΘΑ μπορούσε να κάνει ΑΝ υπήρχε καποια ρύθμιση. Τα δεδομένα είναι απλούστερα και θα βρεθεί εκτεθειμένος όπως έχουν τα πράγματα. Βεβαίως τώρα αν αναλάβει το νομικό τους τμήμα θα επιχειρήσει να αμφισβητήσει την αξιοπιστία των ισχυρισμών και είμαι βεβαιος ότι σε συνεργασία με το τεχνικό τμήμα θα το κατορθώσει πολύ εύκολα αφού οι όποιες καταγγελίες θα πρέπει να ελεγχθούν και να  επιβεβαιωθούν από την επιτροπή. Πρόβλεψη μου είναι ότι θα περιοριστεί το ζήτημα σε συστάσεις από την επιτροπή.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σίγουρα υποκατηγοριοποιήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν αλλά αν νόμος προβλέπει συγκεκριμενα και σαφή πλαίσια στα οποια μπορεί να κινηθεί ο ISP τότε το δεύτερο που αναφέρεις μπορεί νομικά να καλύπτεται από μια γενικόλογη αναφορά π.χ περί νομίμου υλικού την οποία αποδέχεται ο χρήστης κατα την υπογραφή της σύμβασης χωρίς να αναφέρονται ονομαστικά οι υπηρεσίες. Είναι τα γνωστα παραθυράκια :-)


Και με ποιο ακριβώς *νόμιμο* τρόπο θα αποδείξει την νομιμότητα της χρήσης ή όχι ?  :Whistle:

----------


## m2040

> Και με ποιο ακριβώς *νόμιμο* τρόπο θα αποδείξει την νομιμότητα της χρήσης ή όχι ?


μα στο θέμα του ts που συζητάμε δεν τίθεται θέμα νομιμότητας της χρήσης ούτε φιλτράρισμα του παρανόμου υλικού αλλά αν υπάρχει δικαιωμα τροποποίσης της συμφωνηθείσας υπηρεσίας. Έχει η Δεη το δικαίωμα να τροποποιήσει εκτάκτως την υπηρεσία της για την προστασία του δικτύου; Αν το έχει η δεη θα το ισχυριστεί και ο κάθε isp. Αν είναι πρακτική σε μόνιμη βάση προφανώς δεν μπορεί να το επικαλεστεί. Στην περίπτωση όμως υπερφόρτωσης του δικτύου έχει την υποχρέωση να εξασφαλίσει την ομαλότητα των υπηρεσιών και να τροποποιήσει παροδικά την οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία το παρεμποδίζει. ΔΕν θα κάνει δημοψήφισμα μεταξύ των χρηστών για να αποφασιστεί ποια υπηρεσία θα τροποποιηθεί παροδικά! 
Πρακτικά οι καταγγέλοντες θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι πρόκεται για μόνιμου χαρακτήρα παρέμβαση -τροποποίηση των υπηρεσιών. Υπάρχει απόδειξη τέτοια;

----------


## yiapap

> Έχει η Δεη το δικαίωμα να τροποποιήσει εκτάκτως την υπηρεσία της για την προστασία του δικτύου; Αν το έχει η δεη θα το ισχυριστεί και ο κάθε isp.


Η λέξη κλειδί στο παραπάνω είναι *εκτάκτως*. Αν ο κάθε ISP έχει παραγγείλει κυκλώματα των οποίων η παράδοση καθυστερεί, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει έστω και ένας που θα αρνηθεί το δικαίωμά του να κάνει TS γι αυτό το έκτακτο διάστημα. 
Φυσικά αυτό (όπως και στην περίπτωση της ΔΕΗ) δείχνει αναξιοπιστία από πλευράς Παρόχου αφού δεν μπόρεσε να υπολογίσει τη ζήτηση.
Αλλά είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς το οποιοδήποτε *έκτακτο* μέτρο οφείλει να έχει:
1. Ημερομηνία λήξης στο άμεσο μέλλον
2. Ακόλουθη ενημέρωση των καταναλωτών

Απλό δεν είναι;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πρακτικά οι καταγγέλοντες θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι πρόκεται για μόνιμου χαρακτήρα παρέμβαση -τροποποίηση των υπηρεσιών. Υπάρχει απόδειξη τέτοια;


Πρακτικά οι καταγγέλλοντες δεν έχουν να αποδείξουν τίποτα! Αυτός που πρέπει να πείσει για την "προσωρινή" τροποποίηση  είναι αυτός που πουλάει την υπηρεσία! Διαφορετικά οι καταγγέλλοντες έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να θεωρήσουν ότι η τροποποίηση της υπηρεσίας είναι μονομερής βλαπτική μεταβολή της σύμβασης που έχουν υπογράψει και να αποδώσουν δόλο στον παρέχοντα την υπηρεσία (ειδικά αφού δεν έχει προειδοποιήσει για κάτι τέτοιο).  :Whistle:

----------


## takisch

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ο φύλακας του ίντερνετ. Να κοιτάξει την δουλειά του και πως θα εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα τους πελάτες του. 
Με το traffic shaping είναι παράνομος στις συμβάσεις που υπογράφει. 
Ας κοιτάξουν να βελτιώσουν τον εξοπλισμό μήπως δώσουν  cable TV και άλλες υπηρεσίες που έρχονται και ας αφήσουν τα κόλπα και το τί κάνει ο κάθε ένας στο σπίτι του...
 :Evil:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να υποθέσω πως το πρόσφατο TS έριξε το ηθικό του νήματος αυτού?  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Να υποθέσω πως το πρόσφατο TS έριξε το ηθικό του νήματος αυτού?


Τους κάνει timeout το http  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> Να υποθέσω πως το *πρόσφατο* TS έριξε το ηθικό του νήματος αυτού?


Τι εννοεις προσφατο, ποσο ακριβως;;; :Razz:

----------


## balkan

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ο φύλακας του ίντερνετ. Να κοιτάξει την δουλειά του και πως θα εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα τους πελάτες του. 
> Με το traffic shaping είναι παράνομος στις συμβάσεις που υπογράφει. 
> Ας κοιτάξουν να βελτιώσουν τον εξοπλισμό μήπως δώσουν  cable TV και άλλες υπηρεσίες που έρχονται και ας αφήσουν τα κόλπα και το τί κάνει ο κάθε ένας στο σπίτι του...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## DOU

Καλα μιλαμε υπαρχουν ατομα που αφηνουν δεν ξερω κ γω για ποσο καιρο ανοιχτο το pc τους και κατεβαζουν αβερτα μονο κ μονο για να λενε οτι "εγω φιλε εχω 10 δισκους γεματους για πλακα,εχω κατεβασει τα παντα μιλαμε" etc etc.

Ποτε θα καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι ειναι αδυνατον να κατεβασουν ολο το internet? :Thinking:

----------


## ironfist

> Καλα μιλαμε υπαρχουν ατομα που αφηνουν δεν ξερω κ γω για ποσο καιρο ανοιχτο το pc τους και κατεβαζουν αβερτα μονο κ μονο για να λενε οτι "εγω φιλε εχω 10 δισκους γεματους για πλακα,εχω κατεβασει τα παντα μιλαμε" etc etc.
> 
> Ποτε θα καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι ειναι αδυνατον να κατεβασουν ολο το internet?



Να καταλάβουν;  :OK:  Τι να καταλάβουν;   :Teacherblackboard:  Πως να το καταλάβουν;  :Lamer: 
ιντερνετ;  :Thinking:  τι είναι το ιντερνετ;  :Confused:

----------


## DOU

> Να καταλάβουν;  Τι να καταλάβουν;   Πως να το καταλάβουν; 
> ιντερνετ;  τι είναι το ιντερνετ;


Nα'χαμε να λεγαμε δλδ.. :Thinking:

----------


## ironfist

Αφου οι περισσότεροι αντιμετωπίζουν το ιντερνετ σαν την τηλεοραση τους.
Πριν ενα χρόνο ένα φιλαράκι πήρε υπολογιστή.Ηθελε απλά να μαζεψει τα cd του, να γραφει κι από κανένα και να χρησιμοποιεί λίγο το excel και το word. Στον μήνα πάνω πήρε κάρτα τηλεορασης. "Το έχω που το έχω, ας γράφω καμια ταινία" ειπε. Εννοείται πως αμέσως χρειάστηκε να αναβαθμίσει και την μνήμη του. Εμαθε (λέμε τώρα) και τo torrent, κατέβαζε ό,τι εβρισκε, χρειάστηκε μεγαλύτερο σκληρό.Βρήκε και ένα προγραμματάκι κατέβαζε από youTube, youPorn κ.τ.λ Πολύ γρήγορα χρειάστηκε και εξωτερικό σκληρό.Η καρτα γραφικών αρχισε να μην τον ικανοποιεί.... "Δεν τις παίζει καλά τις ταινίες"......Να μην πολυλογώ, στο 3μηνο εφτασε να έχει δώσει όσα πλήρωσε αρχικά για το pc και πάλι δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος. Τώρα καλοβλέπει τους tera σκληρους και είναι απογοητευμένος που έμαθε πως τα 32αρια xp του δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν 4 giga μνήμη...!!! 
 και η πλάκα είναι πως όταν πάμε κάπου με το δικό του αμάξι όλο τα ίδια παλιά cd ακούμε !!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειπαμε το ιντερνετ και τις γρηγορες γραμμες τις εχουμε για σερφαρισμα/ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο/νομιμο κατεβασμα αρχειψν κτλ.

τα παιχνιδια/τορρεντ κτλ ειναι ασκοπη και παρανομη χρηση.

οσο για τον φιλο πιο πανω που αναφερει τον φιλο του κατσε να δεις τι θα αγορασει στην συνεχεια...εχει μελλον ακομα (λιγα εχει βαλει στον υπολογιστη του)

περιμενε να δεις πως θα κανει σε λιγο τον υπολογιστη του.

εδω εγω για νομιμη χρηση του διαδικτυου και στο σπιτι και στην δουλεια ο υπολογιστης εχει γινει ΤΕΡΑΣ και δυστυχως τα χρηματα δεν θα γινουν αποσβεση (ασε που σκεφτομαι να μην ξαναασχοληθω με τον υπολογιστη αλλα να επενδυσω μιας και εχω TFT τηλεοραση σε ενα PS 3.

----------


## kallitexnis

Γιατί δεν έκανες αλλιώς την ερώτηση? Γιατί ο πΟΤΕ δεν μεγαλώνει τις γραμμές του?

----------


## gastone_21

> ειπαμε το ιντερνετ και τις γρηγορες γραμμες τις εχουμε για σερφαρισμα/ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο/νομιμο κατεβασμα αρχειψν κτλ.
> 
> τα παιχνιδια/τορρεντ κτλ ειναι ασκοπη και παρανομη χρηση.


Ποιοι το είπατε ? και γιατί ?
Ποιος θα κρίνει για τι είναι το internet που έχω σπίτι μου και για ποια χρήση δεν είναι ?
Μη λέμε ότι μας κατέβει

----------


## jamespap100

Παιδιά νομίζω, ότι είναι τουλάχιστον παράλλογη η ογκοχρέωση, όταν μιλάμε για τέτοιες ταχύτητητες! Δηλαδή γιατί κάποιος να πληρώνει 24Μbps ; Για να ανοίγει το google πιο γρήγορα; Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε , ότι και με 1 άρχοντας είσαι στο σερφάρισμα. Τα παραπάνω τα θες για download. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σε χρεώνει επιπλέον, αφού ήδη πληρώνεις παραπάνω με αυτή τη σύνδεση. Ας δίνουν μικρότερες ονομαστικές γραμμές, που να μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν και δεν θα έχει κανείς πρόβλημα. Γιατί δηλαδη σε άλλες χώρες, και μιλάω τώρα για Ελβετία, η σύνδεση στα 24 είναι απαγορευμένο όνειρό; Γιατί απλά δίνουν ταχύτητες, που μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν και έτσι κανένας δε διαμαρτύρεται. Πληροφοριακά το 1Μbps  κοστίζει 15Ε, αν θυμάμαι καλά από πέρισυ, και αν πέσεις κάτω από 110Κb sto download τους πέρνεις και του χέζεις

----------


## anon

oχι, δεν είσαι άρχοντας με 1 στο σερφάρισμα ή mailing. Γιατί πρώτα απο όλα σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ειναι 1mbps, ειδικά εαν είσαι σε φορτωμένο dslam. Για να στείλεις πχ ένα email μεγέθους 8ΜΒ (που έχει κάποιο σχετικό attachment), σημαίνει ότι θέλει πάνω απο λεπτό. για να κατεβάσεις ένα αντίστοιχο email, θέλει το λιγότερο 20 δεύτερα. Βάλτο σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις. Δεν μπορεις πχ να βλέπεις youtube ή κάποιο άλλο streaming χωρίς σπασίματα/κολλήματα. Δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις ταυτόχρονα βίντεο ή να ακούς ιντερνετ ραδιόφωνο χωρίς διαλείψεις και διακοπές ειδικά εαν χρησιμοποιείς ταυτόχρονα την γραμμή για σερφάρισμα και email. Δεν μπορείς πχ να κατεβάσεις ένα linux distro σε λογικό χρόνο (πήγα να το βάλω σπίτι να κατεβάσει την fedora 9 και ήθελε μια μέρα σε γραμμή 1mbps).

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειστε νεοι εδω για αυτο δεν καταλαβατε τι λεω και εννοω διαβαστε 96 σελιδες να δειτε για τι μιλαμε εδω περα και μετα πειτε την αποψη σας.

για μενα παντως οπως σωστα αναφερατε οι γραμμες του 1Mbps ειναι αρκετες για αυτο που λεμε σερφαρισμα τωρα γιατι δεν φτανει για καποιους το εχουν αιτιολογησει πιστευω.

πιστευω να σας λυθηκε η απορια σχετικα με την χρηση και την καταχρηση του διαδικτυου.

προσωπικα εγω ειτε βαλουν περιορισμους ειτε οχι δεν με νοιαζει ουτε με ενδιαφερει αρκει οπως ειπα να εχω τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνω (αυτη ειναι η βασικη προυποθεση για μενα) οχι να εχω π.χ 100Mbps και ογκοχρεωση η χρονοχρεωση και να σερνεται ο διας.

----------


## DOU

Μα ρε παιδια εγω δεν εχω δει και καμια μεγαλη διαφορα στο σερφαρισμα τωρα με την 24αρα σε συγκριση με το 1mbs που ειχα πριν.Εδω ειναι καποιες φορες που λες εχω 24αρα αλλα με το ζορι βλεπεις ενα βιντεο στο youtube.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

αυτό ειναι που λέμε 24 μόνο στην θεωρία.... Γιατί ακόμη και εαν έχεις πραγματικά 24Mbps μέχρι το DSLAM, κανείς απο μας δεν ξέρει τι συμβαίνει απο εκεί και πέρα. Και εαν έχει cr=1/500 ή περισσότερο, βράσε ρύζι. Τι γραμμές έχουν στο εθνικό δίκτυο, τι σύνδεση και βασικά πόσο "φορτωμένη" ειναι με το διεθνές δίκτυο κλπ κλπ κλπ. 




> Ποιοι το είπατε ? και γιατί ?
> Ποιος θα κρίνει για τι είναι το internet που έχω σπίτι μου και για ποια χρήση δεν είναι ?
> Μη λέμε ότι μας κατέβεi


Kαι ναί και όχι όμως... Γιατί με όμοιο τρόπο θα μπορεί κανείς να πεί, ποιός και με ποιό δικαίωμα θα κρίνει ότι αυτό ειναι δικό σου και όχι και δικό μου... Λέμε τώρα... Η' οτι πρέπει να παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 700 ευρώ και όχι 200... Το ότι συμβαίνουν πχ να παίρνεις 200 για δουλειά 700 γίνεται για τον ίδιο λόγο που μπορείς να κατεβάζεις και πράγματα που θαπρεπε να πληρώνεις.

----------


## sdikr

> ειστε νεοι εδω για αυτο δεν καταλαβατε τι λεω και εννοω διαβαστε 96 σελιδες να δειτε για τι μιλαμε εδω περα και μετα πειτε την αποψη σας.
> 
> για μενα παντως οπως σωστα αναφερατε οι γραμμες του 1Mbps ειναι αρκετες για αυτο που λεμε σερφαρισμα τωρα γιατι δεν φτανει για καποιους το εχουν αιτιολογησει πιστευω.
> 
> πιστευω να σας λυθηκε η απορια σχετικα με την χρηση και την καταχρηση του διαδικτυου.
> 
> προσωπικα εγω ειτε βαλουν περιορισμους ειτε οχι δεν με νοιαζει ουτε με ενδιαφερει αρκει οπως ειπα να εχω τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνω (αυτη ειναι η βασικη προυποθεση για μενα) οχι να εχω π.χ 100Mbps και ογκοχρεωση η χρονοχρεωση και να σερνεται ο διας.


Θα ήθελα να απαντήσω,  αλλά πραγματικά αυτά που λέτε τα είπατε στην σελίδα  10,  25,  30  κλπ

όπως ακόμα έχετε λάβει και απάντηση

----------


## miltosk

Καλα, αυτο συζηταμε ακομα? Μεχρι να καταληξουμε καπου θα εχω κατεβασει μερικα TB ακομα.   :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλα, αυτο συζηταμε ακομα? Μεχρι να καταληξουμε καπου θα εχω κατεβασει μερικα TB ακομα.


ακομα στα TB εχεις μεινει? εγω το περασα και αυτο το οριο αλλωστε με τον εναλλακτικο παροχο που εχω (ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) μονο να κατεβαζω μπορω γιατι παιχνιδια με 100+ ping δεν παιζονται αρα μονο το κατεβασμα μου εχει μεινει.

οσο για τον φιλο απο την Σ.Ο του ADSLGR φιλε μου οπως εχω αναφερει δεν εχω προβλημα σε κανενα ειδους περιορισμο για τον πολυ απλο λογο οτι θα πληρωσω το αντιτιμο για κανενα οριο αρκει οπως ειπα πιο πανω να εχω την ταχυτητα που πρεπει οχι του τυπου ΕΩΣ 24 και να ειμαι με 14.

αν βεβαια πιστευεις και εσυ αλλα και οι αλλοι οτι ποτε θα μπει καποιου ειδους περιορισμος γιατι προσωπικα νομιζω οτι τιποτα δεν θα κανουν για τον πολυ απλο λογο οτι το κατεβασμα και τα παιχνιδια πουλανε σε αντιθεση με τις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις του διαδικτυου.

----------


## sdikr

> ακομα στα TB εχεις μεινει? εγω το περασα και αυτο το οριο αλλωστε με τον εναλλακτικο παροχο που εχω (ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) μονο να κατεβαζω μπορω γιατι παιχνιδια με 100+ ping δεν παιζονται αρα μονο το κατεβασμα μου εχει μεινει.
> 
> οσο για τον φιλο απο την Σ.Ο του ADSLGR φιλε μου οπως εχω αναφερει δεν εχω προβλημα σε κανενα ειδους περιορισμο για τον πολυ απλο λογο οτι θα πληρωσω το αντιτιμο για κανενα οριο αρκει οπως ειπα πιο πανω να εχω την ταχυτητα που πρεπει οχι του τυπου ΕΩΣ 24 και να ειμαι με 14.
> 
> αν βεβαια πιστευεις και εσυ αλλα και οι αλλοι οτι ποτε θα μπει καποιου ειδους περιορισμος γιατι προσωπικα νομιζω οτι τιποτα δεν θα κανουν για τον πολυ απλο λογο οτι το κατεβασμα και τα παιχνιδια πουλανε σε αντιθεση με τις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις του διαδικτυου.


Αν θέλετε να απαντήσετε κάντε το κόπο να διαβάσετε τα προηγούμενα,  ευχαριστώ 

ΥΓ  αν θέλετε χώρις όριο  εμάθα προσφατά οτι πάροχος  δίνει  100%  1mbit  με  99% uptime  με μόνο 850 ευρώ τον μήνα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν θέλετε να απαντήσετε κάντε το κόπο να διαβάσετε τα προηγούμενα, ευχαριστώ 
> 
> ΥΓ αν θέλετε χώρις όριο εμάθα προσφατά οτι πάροχος δίνει 100% 1mbit με 99% uptime με μόνο 850 ευρώ τον μήνα


μα εγω δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να πω πανω στο θεμα οτι ηταν τα ειπα στις 96 σελιδες.

οσο για το ΥΓ αν ειναι σαν αυτον που πληρωνει η δουλεια μου...να μου λειπει το βυσινο πιο σταθερο ειναι το ασυρματο AWMN η το δορυφορικο απο αυτους.

η λυση ειναι μια οπτικες ινες με το αναλογο αντιτιμο που θα παει θα τις βαλουν.

----------


## sonic

Δεν πειράζει, θα το ξεπεράσετε το "κατοχικό σύνδρομο" του διαδικτύου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν πειράζει, θα το ξεπεράσετε το "κατοχικό σύνδρομο" του διαδικτύου.


αν το λες σε εμενα αυτο φιλε μου (ειμαι αρκετα παλιος στο διαδικτυο) για να εχω εξαρτηση απο αυτο απλα δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να κανω με την περιβοητη συνδεση ΕΩΣ 24 απο το να κατεβαζω για τιποτα αλλο δεν κανει.

ουτε παιχνιδια μπορω (100+ ping ας ειναι καλα το interleave)
ουτε streaming
ουτε dc hubs 

αρα την εχω μονο για σερφαρισμα/μηνυματα και κατεβασμα αρχειων.
και φυσικα για τηλεφωνια (οταν δουλευει)

----------


## sonic

Το λέω γενικά, απλά το θεωρώ ότι είναι γυφτιά να κατεβάζεις ότι βρεις, και η δικαιολογία ότι έτσι γίνεται απόσβεση του κόστους είναι το λιγότερο αστείο όταν με τρία αρχεία έχεις βγάλει το κόστος της γραμμής.

Θα κατεβάσεις, θα βαρεθείς θα ησυχάσεις. Αφού οι παροχοί δεν έχουν πάρει μέτρα ακόμα για μερικά άτομα, μπράβο τους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το λέω γενικά, απλά το θεωρώ ότι είναι γυφτιά να κατεβάζεις ότι βρεις, και η δικαιολογία ότι έτσι γίνεται απόσβεση του κόστους είναι το λιγότερο αστείο όταν με τρία αρχεία έχεις βγάλει το κόστος της γραμμής.
> 
> Θα κατεβάσεις, θα βαρεθείς θα ησυχάσεις. Αφού οι παροχοί δεν έχουν πάρει μέτρα ακόμα για μερικά άτομα, μπράβο τους.


συμφωνω με την αποψη σου και ξερω πολλους να το κανουν αυτο.

εγω δεν κανω κατι τετοιο κατεβαζω οτι μου ειναι χρησιμο.

αλλα και να εκανα κατι τετοιο απο την στιγμη που αυτο πουλαει οπως και τα παιχνιδια. 
για αυτο εχει βαλει η μιση ελλαδα ADSL αλλιως ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα τι ταχυτητες θα υπηρχαν τωρα (μην τα ξανασχολιαζουμε σε παρακαλω οι γνωμες πολλων εδω περα ειναι διαφορετικες πανω στο θεμα εγω βαση καποιων στοιχειων μπορω να σου πω μονο οτι αυτο πουλαει ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι).

τωρα για τα μετρα που λες ας ειναι καλα το ευρωπαικο κοινοτικο δικαστηριο.

οπως αναφερα σε παλιοτερα ποστ ας φτιαξουν τις υποδομες τους και μετα ας βαλουν οτι μετρα θελουν.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Επρεπε να μας πουν ποσο bandwidgt μπουρουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειναι μια λυση οχι ομως και τοσο δικαιη γιατι θα ελεγαν οτι παραπανω απο 128 Kb/s δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα.

η καλυτερη λυση για μενα ειναι αυξηση του BANDWIDTH βαση της ευρωπης και συνδεση με το AIX.

----------


## Simpleton

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν πιο λογικό και δίκαιο να κοπούν τα "απεριόριστα". Με άλλα λόγια:
- Πληρώνουμε το πάγιο για την ADSL.
- Έχουμε όριο όγκου δεδομένων 10/15/20 GB το μήνα, ανάλογα με το πακέτο μας.
- Αν ξεπεράσουμε το όριο, η ταχύτητα μας περιορίζεται στα 128 Kbit/s μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.
- Αν θέλουμε, μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε ένα επιπλέον πακέτο των 5GB για 5€, για να έχουμε πάλι την κανονική ταχύτητα μας.

Έτσι, ο φανατικός torrentάκιας θα το σκεφτεί πολύ καλά αν θα αρχίσει να πληρώνει για τα επιπλέον GB, ή αν τα 250 άλμπουμ ή οι 15 ταινίες που κατέβασε είναι αρκετά (η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική εφαρμόζεται από την Belgacom (Βέλγιο)). 
Γιατί ό,τι είναι φτηνό (όπως η βενζίνη), τείνει να σπαταλάται.

----------


## sonic

Είναι αστεία αυτά τα όρια, εγώ κατέβασα χτες το MSDN iso των Vista SP1, θα μου μείνουν 5/10/15 γιγα μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα? Με χρήση Skype και streaming?

----------


## Simpleton

> Είναι αστεία αυτά τα όρια, εγώ κατέβασα χτες το MSDN iso των Vista SP1, θα μου μείνουν 5/10/15 γιγα μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα? Με χρήση Skype και streaming?


Με το πακέτο των 20 GB νομίζω ότι θα την βγάλεις μια χαρά. Βέβαια, μπορούν να υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα πακέτα, π.χ. 2/5/10/15/20/30/40 GB.

Για μέση χρήση θα παίρνεις αυτό των 10/15, και ο torrentάκιας θα τα σκάει για το 40άρι.

----------


## sonic

Τα πακέτα με όριο δεν βοηθάνε πιστεύω, είχα τέτοιο και είναι πολύ σπαστικό. Καλύτερα είναι να σου λέει ο παροχός ότι αν τρως πολύ bandwidth θα σου περιορίζουμε το download τις ώρες αιχμής. Όπως κάνει η Virgin, και κάνεις την δουλειά σου και δεν την σπας στους άλλους.

----------


## Simpleton

> Τα πακέτα με όριο δεν βοηθάνε πιστεύω, είχα τέτοιο και είναι πολύ σπαστικό. Καλύτερα είναι να σου λέει ο παροχός ότι αν τρως πολύ bandwidth θα σου περιορίζουμε το download τις ώρες αιχμής. Όπως κάνει η Virgin, και κάνεις την δουλειά σου και δεν την σπας στους άλλους.


Καλό ακούγεται κι αυτό. 

Μακάρι να ήταν ο τρόπος περιορισμού το μόνο ζήτημα στην υπόθεση. Εδώ στο φόρουμ έχει ακουστεί η άποψη ότι οποιεσδήποτε πρακτικές traffic shaping αποτελούν παραβίαση της ουδετερότητας του δικτύου. Λες και η ουδετερότητα αυτή δεν περιλαμβάνει το δικαίωμα πρόσβασης όλων στο διαδίκτυο, με τις ίδιες ταχύτητες.

----------


## sonic

Αν στο λένε δεν είναι παραβίαση, η Οτενετ έκανε TS χωρίς να το πει σε κανέναν νομίζω. Η Virgin από την άλλη το λέει.

----------


## lewton

> Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν πιο λογικό και δίκαιο να κοπούν τα "απεριόριστα". Με άλλα λόγια:
> - Πληρώνουμε το πάγιο για την ADSL.
> - Έχουμε όριο όγκου δεδομένων 10/15/20 GB το μήνα, ανάλογα με το πακέτο μας.
> - Αν ξεπεράσουμε το όριο, η ταχύτητα μας περιορίζεται στα 128 Kbit/s μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.
> - Αν θέλουμε, μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε ένα επιπλέον πακέτο των 5GB για 5€, για να έχουμε πάλι την κανονική ταχύτητα μας.
> 
> Έτσι, ο φανατικός torrentάκιας θα το σκεφτεί πολύ καλά αν θα αρχίσει να πληρώνει για τα επιπλέον GB, ή αν τα 250 άλμπουμ ή οι 15 ταινίες που κατέβασε είναι αρκετά (η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική εφαρμόζεται από την Belgacom (Βέλγιο)). 
> Γιατί ό,τι είναι φτηνό (όπως η βενζίνη), τείνει να σπαταλάται.


Συμφωνώ με τη λογική του ορίου, αλλά όχι με τόσο χαμηλά όρια.
Τα όρια πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά μεγάλα (πχ 200 GB το μήνα up+down), έτσι ώστε να μην περιορίζεται πρακτικά καθόλου ο χρήστης του Internet, αλλά και να μην μπορεί κάποιος παλαβός να γονατίσει το δίκτυο επειδή είναι ψυχαναγκαστικός και θέλει να έχει στους δίσκους του όλες τις σειρές και τις ταινίες που έχουν βγει ποτέ.
Τέτοια άτομα ας αγοράσουν επαγγελματική γραμμή.

Και αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε το ποιό ακριβώς θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό το όριο (άλλο λέει 50, άλλος 200, άλλος 500), πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τεθεί σε σημείο που να καλύπτει το 99% των χρηστών, και να περιορίζει μόνο το 1% των χρηστών με την περισσότερη κίνηση.

----------


## sonic

Η ΒΕ/Ο2 έχει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στο δίκτυο της, από ότι έχω διαβάσει, και τα όρια είναι 500 γιγα τον μήνα. Τώρα κατά πόσο είναι σωστό αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι αλλα ειστε σιγουροι οτι οι παροχοι θα βαλουν τα ορια που θελουν οι χρηστες? και δεν θα βαλουν τα ορια που τους βολευουν ετσι ωστε να μην εχουν και προβληματα με το bandwidth γιατι σε συνομιλια μου με τον τωρινο παροχο αλλα και με αλλους ειπαν κατι τετοιο ειναι δυσκολο γιατι απαιτει αναβαθμισεις δικτυου κτλ.

αλλωστε και απο τις συνεντευξεις που εδωσαν οι παροχοι στο ADSLGR κατι τετοιο λενε για αυτο ειμαι δυσπιστος με τα ορια που λετε.

----------


## yiapap

> Και αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε το ποιό ακριβώς θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό το όριο (άλλο λέει 50, άλλος 200, άλλος 500), πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τεθεί σε σημείο που να καλύπτει το 99% των χρηστών, και να περιορίζει μόνο το 1% των χρηστών με την περισσότερη κίνηση.


Ερώτηση: Γιατί να μην υπάρχουν διαφορετικές συνδρομές των 50, 200, 500, unlimited;
Κάτι που να καλύπτει το 100%;
Εντάξει μπορεί να δημιουργεί μια πολυπλοκότητα στο λογιστήριο αλλά έλεος. Άλλοι πουλάνε εκατομμύρια κωδικούς; Δεν μπορούν οι πάροχοι να πωλούν 3-4-10;

----------


## hoannis

Tην Adsl την αγόρασα με βάση του ότι θα μπορώ να την χρησιμοποιώ όσο είναι διαθέσιμη (24/7 ΈΩΣ 24 Mbps).
Όσοι δεν καλύπτεστε από την διαθεσιμότητα που υπάρχει υπάρχουν και οι γραμμές Hellascom.
Θέλετε καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμών πληρώνετε και την έχετε.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλετε να σταματήσουν οι άλλοι για να κάνετε την δουλειά σας εσείς πιο εύκολα την ώρα που την θέλετε, και μάλιστα σε γραμμές που οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι δηλώνουν ότι δεν δίνουν το μέγιστα αλλά όσο ''πιάσεις''.

Και το internet δεν είναι σαν το νερό --> προσέχουμε για να έχουμε , γιατί το νερό δεν είναι απεριόριστο.

Το ιντερνετ όμως είναι , ναι είναι , όσο και αν δεν θέλετε να το πιστέψετε μερικοί.
Ναι ξέρω , θα μου πείτε θέλει επενδύσεις, ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσετε λοιπόν και να πάρετε όσοι θέλετε Hellascom που είναι εγγυημένες γραμμές , θα σας βγει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά θα έχετε ότι θέλετε.

Όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι θα μείνουμε με τις adsl μας.

----------


## yiapap

> Tην Adsl την αγόρασα με βάση του ότι θα μπορώ να την χρησιμοποιώ όσο είναι διαθέσιμη (24/7 ΈΩΣ 24 Mbps).
> Όσοι δεν καλύπτεστε από την διαθεσιμότητα που υπάρχει υπάρχουν και οι γραμμές Hellascom.
> Θέλετε καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμών πληρώνετε και την έχετε.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλετε να σταματήσουν οι άλλοι για να κάνετε την δουλειά σας εσείς πιο εύκολα την ώρα που την θέλετε, και μάλιστα σε γραμμές που οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι δηλώνουν ότι δεν δίνουν το μέγιστα αλλά όσο ''πιάσεις''.
> 
> Και το internet δεν είναι σαν το νερό --> προσέχουμε για να έχουμε , γιατί το νερό δεν είναι απεριόριστο.
> 
> Το ιντερνετ όμως είναι , ναι είναι , όσο και αν δεν θέλετε να το πιστέψετε μερικοί.
> ...


Γιατί το παραπάνω είναι πιο δίκαιο από το όσο κατεβάζεις πληρώνεις;
Δηλαδή ή θα κατεβάζω εγώ 3TB το μήνα κι εσύ θα σέρνεσαι και θα πληρώνουμε 30€ και oi δύο, ή εγώ θα κατεβάζω 3TB κι εσύ θα πληρώνεις 850€;

Καλή λογική! Πολύ μου αρέσει!

Αυτό που οι "κατεβαστάκηδες" δεν έχετε καταλάβει είναι ότι εσάς στα @@ σας αν η ταινία σας κατέβει σε 10 λεπτά, ή σε 1 ώρα.
Εμείς όμως που χρησιμοποιούμε επαγγελματικά το Διαδίκτυο και *δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να πληρώνουμε 850€ για 1Mbps* είναι λογικό να ζητάμε περιορισμούς.

Όπως λέει και το ρητό:
Εκεί που είσαι ήμουν, εδώ που είμαι θα'ρθεις!
Όταν θα καίγεσαι και η Χ-Νετ θα σέρνεται θα με θυμηθείς!

----------


## anon

Εως τώρα έχει επικρατήσει η πώληση με βάση την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης. Με τα DSLAM δεν υπάρχει πλέον θέμα, είτε έχεις 1Mbps είτε 24Mbps (εαν τα πιάνεις), το κόστος ειναι ίδιο μέχρι DSLAM, και απλά η διαφορετική ταχύτητα ειναι απλά ένας τρόπος "ογκοχρέωσης". Αρα θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε πλέον μια διαφορετική τιμολόγηση. Ταχύτητα όσο πιάνει η γραμμή, το μέγιστο, και χρέωση ανάλογα στο πακέτο δωρεάν όγκου. Το ίδιο γίνεται και στο ιντερνετ απο κινητά. Συμφωνώ ότι 10 ή 20 G είναι ίσως χαμηλά για τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Η' ίσως θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν με πολύ μικρή χρέωση γιαυτούς που κάνουν πολύ ελαφρά χρήση. Και ανάλογα πακέτα των 50, 100, 250,500 GB δωρεάν το μήνα. Για όλα τα βαλάντια. Ισως και κάποιας μορφής premium που θα δίνει καλύτερη αναλογία cr με την μορφή +20% στο κόστος του πακέτου, και θα έχεις πολύ καλύτερο cr .... Λύσεις υπάρχουν, και οι φωνές που ακούμε μάλλον έρχονται απο αυτούς που τους προσβάλει κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή τους τορεντάκιδες. Δηλαδή ένα πακέτο 50GB τον μήνα πως να το λιώσεις εαν δεν κάνεις ασύστολο download? Eγω έχω μια γραμμή 1Mbps σπίτι και δεν ξεπερνώ το 1GB το μήνα, και πολλά λέω, αλλά όταν δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω το fedora 9 και μου είπε 21 ώρες, τοκλεισα... Εαν είχα 24άρα γραμμή με όριο 50GB, μια χαρά θα το κατέβαζα σε λιγότερο απο μισή ώρα... Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό... 


ΕΔΙΤ: Εγώ καλύπτομαι και με 10, αλλά δυο τρείς φορές τον χρόνο με fedora κλπ, θα το ξεπερνώ. Με 20, μάλλον θα είμαι ΟΚ σε κάθε περίπτωση... Ειδικα εαν γίνεται και μεταφορά υπολοίπου  :Laughing:  

Και επαναλαμβάνω, ότι όρια της μορφής 10GB ή εστω ακόμη και 20GB ειναι πλέον μικρά. Με τις σελίδες πλέον γεμάτες με Ajax (όχι αυτό για τα τζάμια  :Razz:  ), και πολλά video ala youtube, 10GB ειναι οριακά. Ομως με 30GB σήμερα μπορείς να καλύψεις νομίζω τουλάχιστον το 80-85 % των χρηστών πολύ άνετα. Βάλε 50GB και έχεις καλύψει 90% και βάλε...

----------


## MNP-10

Ειμαι της αποψης οτι το download πρεπει να ειναι free στις non-peak-hours οπου τα κυκλωματα καθονται idle. Αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο το flat σχημα ογκοχρεωσης δε το πιανει...

----------


## yiapap

> Ειμαι της αποψης οτι το download πρεπει να ειναι free στις non-peak-hours οπου τα κυκλωματα καθονται idle. Αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο το flat σχημα ογκοχρεωσης δε το πιανει...


Nαι, αλλά μπορεί! Γίνεται ήδη στο εξωτερικό.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν λέω "το έξω είναι καλύτερο". Απλά ότι, τεχνικά, είναι εφικτή η λύση!
Και στο κάτω-κάτω, γιατί να μη δώσουμε εμείς την καλύτερη marketing λύση! Ως τελείως late adopters έχουμε πλεονέκτημα  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Χρειαζεται fair use στα peak hours + unlimited στα non-peak hours...

Απλα μετα αρχιζει μπερδευει το πραγμα γιατι αναλογα με το ποσο πηγμενος ειναι ο παροχος μπορει να εχει μονο 3 ωρες low-peak στις 4 με 7 το πρωι ενω αλλος παροχος να εχει 8 ωρες low peak (πχ 12'30 - 8'30 το πρωι) επειδη εχει καλυτερα κυκλωματα που τον "βγαζουν" για μεγαλυτερους φορτους. Ετσι αν ο πρωτος παροχος το αφησει πχ unlimited στη 1 το βραδυ, μπορει να αρχισει να σερνεται το συμπαν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ερώτηση: Γιατί να μην υπάρχουν διαφορετικές συνδρομές των 50, 200, 500, unlimited;
> Κάτι που να καλύπτει το 100%;
> Εντάξει μπορεί να δημιουργεί μια πολυπλοκότητα στο λογιστήριο αλλά έλεος. Άλλοι πουλάνε εκατομμύρια κωδικούς; Δεν μπορούν οι πάροχοι να πωλούν 3-4-10;


συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτη την ιδεα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χρειαζεται fair use στα peak hours + unlimited στα non-peak hours...
> 
> Απλα μετα αρχιζει μπερδευει το πραγμα γιατι αναλογα με το ποσο πηγμενος ειναι ο παροχος μπορει να εχει μονο 3 ωρες low-peak στις 4 με 7 το πρωι ενω αλλος παροχος να εχει 8 ωρες low peak (πχ 12'30 - 8'30 το πρωι) επειδη εχει καλυτερα κυκλωματα που τον "βγαζουν" για μεγαλυτερους φορτους. Ετσι αν ο πρωτος παροχος το αφησει πχ unlimited στη 1 το βραδυ, μπορει να αρχισει να σερνεται το συμπαν.


και αυτο ειναι λογικο που λες αλλα εχουν την τεχνογνωσια να το κανουν? γιατι εδω στα απλα προβληματα κολλανε τα "ανωτερα κλιμακια" των τεχνικων.

----------


## lewton

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το να μας δίνουν εντελώς unlimited συνδέσεις με 25 ευρώ το μήνα είναι 100% εις βάρος μας. Συμφωνούμε οι περισσότεροι σε αυτό.

Τώρα το πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει ο εξορθολογισμός είναι ένα θέμα σχετικά με το οποίο ο καθένας έχει και τη γνώμη του.






> Ειμαι της αποψης οτι το download πρεπει να ειναι free στις non-peak-hours οπου τα κυκλωματα καθονται idle. Αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο το flat σχημα ογκοχρεωσης δε το πιανει...


Και αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Μια εταιρία που ξέρω ότι το κάνει είναι η Virgin Media στο ΗΒ. Και οι κατεβαστάκηδες ευχαριστημένοι, και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες, και η εταιρία μπορεί να βγάλει πιο εύκολα και κάποιο κέρδος.

----------


## anon

δεν υπάρχει καμμιά τεχνική ή λογιστική δυσκολία στην αλλαγή τρόπου χρέωσης με την μορφή πακέτου όγκου. Ηδη οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν την δυνατότητα να δείς online πόσο όγκο χρησιμοποίησες συγεκριμένο χρονικο διάστημα. Η πληροφορία υπάρχει. Απλά είναι άλλη λογική, και στην τελική ειναι πολύ πιο μαρκετίστικο να δίνεις/χρεώνεις με ταχύτητα, ειναι κάτι που γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτό και απτό στον χρήστη, απο ότι όγκο. Οι εταιρίες κινητής που έχουν πιο ακριβό το bandwidth (όγκο), έχουν μόνον πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης.

----------


## djsin

οσο και να διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα η απαντηση και η αποψη μου ειναι η ιδια
ειναι απαραδεκτος οποιοσδηποτε περιορισμος για οποιοδηποτε λογο και ο χρηστης πρεπει να κανει οτι γουσταρει

δεν προκειται ουτε καν να επιχειρηματολογησω, ειναι τουλαχιστον θλιβερο να συζητιεται οτιδηποτε αλλο, μην πω δουλοπρεπες

δυστυχως το θεμα συζητησης δεν ειναι πως να βελτιωθουν οι υπηρεσιες και να μην δημιουργειται συμφορηση, αλλα το πως θα καταστειλουμε την δραστηριοτητα του χρηστη
με αυτη την λογικη δεν προχωραει τιποτα

μπαινει ο καθε ενας και λεει ξερω αυτον που κατεβαζει χ ωρες τον αλλον που λεει εχει κατεβασει κατι τερα, και αυτοματως γινονται κριτες και παντογνωστες του 'σωστου' και του 'ετσι πρεπει'
τι λετε ρε παιδια?

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου ειτε συμφωνουμε ειτε διαφωνουμε οταν γινει το οτιδηποτε εδω θα ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε η να διαμαρτυρηθουμε αναλογα με οτι πιστευει ο καθενας μας (και θυμιζω οτι αυτος ο χρηστης που το ξεκινησε το θεμα διαμαρτυρηθηκε για κοφτες στην συνδεση του.) αν και υπερ του περιορισμου της χρησης

προσωπικα εγω πιστευω οτι ουδεποτε θα εφαρμοσουν περιορισμο χρησης του διαδικτυου γιατι απλα θα χασουν πελατεια.

αν τωρα το κανουν ο καθενας θα αποφασισει τι θα κανει.

μπορει καποιοι να πιστευουν ελευθερα οτι οι "κακοπροαιρετοι χρηστες" ειναι λιγοτεροι απο τους "καλους χρηστες" αποψη τους την σεβομαι αλλα λογο εμπειριας στο αντικειμενο θα πω οτι συμβαινει το αντιθετο και για αυτο τον λογο ποτε δεν θα βαλουν περιορισμο. 

βεβαια το κακο ειναι οτι δεν αναβαθμιζουν και το bandwidth αρα καποια φαση θα εχουμε ολοι προβλημα.

ο χρονος θα δειξει ποιος εχει δικιο και ποιος αδικο

καποιοι θα πουν οτι αν εφαρμοσουν τις ιδεες καποιων ατομων εδω μεσα που τις βρισκω σωστες ισως βελτιωθει η κατασταση δεν εχω λογο να αμφιβαλλω αλλα το ζητημα ειναι θα το κανουν τον περιορισμο με τα δικα μας σταθμα η με τα δικα τους για αυτο εχω τις επιφυλαξεις μου.

----------


## hoannis

> Γιατί το παραπάνω είναι πιο δίκαιο από το όσο κατεβάζεις πληρώνεις;
> Δηλαδή ή θα κατεβάζω εγώ 3TB το μήνα κι εσύ θα σέρνεσαι και θα πληρώνουμε 30€ και oi δύο, ή εγώ θα κατεβάζω 3TB κι εσύ θα πληρώνεις 850€;
> 
> Καλή λογική! Πολύ μου αρέσει!
> 
> Αυτό που οι "κατεβαστάκηδες" δεν έχετε καταλάβει είναι ότι εσάς στα @@ σας αν η ταινία σας κατέβει σε 10 λεπτά, ή σε 1 ώρα.
> Εμείς όμως που χρησιμοποιούμε επαγγελματικά το Διαδίκτυο και *δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να πληρώνουμε 850€ για 1Mbps* είναι λογικό να ζητάμε περιορισμούς.
> 
> Όπως λέει και το ρητό:
> ...


Αφού είσαι επαγγελματίας να πάρεις γραμμή για επαγγελματίες.
Αυτές οι γραμμές είναι για τους ερασιτέχνες.
Φορτηγατζής με τσινκουετσέντο δεν μπορείς να γίνεις.
Και οι γραμμές αυτές δεν κάνουν 850€.
Υπάρχουν και εγγυημένες γραμμές (vpn) με 70-80 € το μήνα.
Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας παίρνεις αυτές.



Και το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν θέλετε να πληρώσετε ενώ τις μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις τις έχετε εσείς.
Θέλετε να κατεβάζετε την ώρα που θέλετε όσο γρήγορα θέλετε , ενώ αγοράσατε με άλλες προδιαγραφές.
Και για αυτό δεν θέλετε να πληρώνετε , αλλά να σταματήσουν να κατεβάζουν οι άλλοι.
Όλοι εμείς δηλαδή που πήραμε την adsl με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές.
Γιατί μην μου πείτε ότι δεν ξέρατε ότι θα κατεβάζατε όσο υπάρχει χωρητικότητα και όχι συνεχώς στο full.

----------


## sdikr

> Αφού είσαι επαγγελματίας να πάρεις γραμμή για επαγγελματίες.
> Αυτές οι γραμμές είναι για τους ερασιτέχνες.
> Φορτηγατζής με τσινκουετσέντο δεν μπορείς να γίνεις.
> Και οι γραμμές αυτές δεν κάνουν 850€.
> Υπάρχουν και εγγυημένες γραμμές (vpn) με 70-80 € το μήνα.
> Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας παίρνεις αυτές.


Λιγο offtopic  για πες  μας και εμάς που τις βρίσκεις αυτές,  γιατί είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον

----------


## hoannis

Όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρείες του χώρου (δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση) δίνουν γραμμή ADSL για την οποία εγγυώνται ότι θα σου δίνουν όλη την χωρητικότητα που έχεις αγοράσει.
Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις γιατί τις έχουν στα τμήματα πωλήσεων που είναι για επαγγελματίες.
Τις γραμμές αυτές τις ζητάς ώς γραμμές VPN (virtual private network) , και κοστίζουν πιο ακριβά από τις ΄΄ερασιτεχνικές'' γραμμές αλλά δεν έχουν και το κόστος της Hellascom.



Άρα λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλους , λύσεις με την τιμή που θέλουμε δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρείες του χώρου (δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση) δίνουν γραμμή ADSL για την οποία εγγυώνται ότι θα σου δίνουν όλη την χωρητικότητα που έχεις αγοράσει.
> Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις γιατί τις έχουν στα τμήματα πωλήσεων που είναι για επαγγελματίες.
> Τις γραμμές αυτές τις ζητάς ώς γραμμές VPN (virtual private network) , και κοστίζουν πιο ακριβά από τις ΄΄ερασιτεχνικές'' γραμμές αλλά δεν έχουν και το κόστος της Hellascom.
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλους , λύσεις με την τιμή που θέλουμε δεν υπάρχουν.


Εδώ  γελάμε, συγνώμη κιόλας 
Κανείς δεν δίνει καμία εγγύηση ότι θα έχεις 99% uptime  και 99% traffic  με  70 ευρώ,  κάντε τα μαθημάτα σας και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Αν  κ εχει ξανασυζητηθει το θεμα,παραδειγματα τυπου το adsl ειναι κοινοχρηστο δικτυο οπως το νερο κ αν αφησεις τη βρυση να τρεχει κ τελειωσει θα διψασουν κ ολοι οι αλλοι,δε μπος να τα χαρακτηρισω αλλιως παρα μονο κοντοφθαλμα κ τελειως ακυρα με το θεμα των δικτυων ιντερνετ,κ αυτο διοτι δεν ειναι θεμα φυσικων πηγων,αλλα υποδομων!Ειτε μπορεις κυριε οτε κ κυριοι εναλλακτικοι να δωσετε τις ταχυτητες που λετε,στο μεγιστο (δλδ 24/7) ειτε χαμηλωστε τες ή βαλτε χαμηλες τιμες μεχρι 4-8mbps που ειναι υπεραρκετα κ απο εκει κ περα βαλτο πανακριβα κ οποιος θελει ας παρει! Δε μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε το νερο με τις οπτικες ινες! Το 1ο δε κατασκευαζεται,το 2ο ομως ναι,κ αν δεν επαρκουν τα δικτυα ας βρουν αλλους τροπους!
Το να βαζεις οριο με ογκοχρεωση ειναι σκετη απατη!Δλδ αν εγω κανω format, μετα θα πρεπει να σεταρω σε 10 μερες το pc γιατι τα updates απο windows κ προγραμματα που θα βαλω μπορει ναναι κ πανω απο 5gb?(πχ service packs κλπ). Μη τρελαθουμε τωρα. Ας παιξουν με την τιμολογιακη πολιτικη,οχι ομως με τον περιορισμο του ογκου. 
κ το λεω αυτο χωρις ναμαι μουλαρας ή τορεντακιας κλπ,απλα βλεπω το θεμα αντικειμενικα κ με τη λογικη μονο αυτο μπορω να θεωρησω ιδανικοτερη λυση κ πιο δικαιη.

----------


## emeliss

> Ειτε μπορεις κυριε οτε κ κυριοι εναλλακτικοι να δωσετε τις ταχυτητες που λετε,στο μεγιστο (δλδ 24/7) ειτε χαμηλωστε τες ή βαλτε χαμηλες τιμες μεχρι 4-8mbps που ειναι υπεραρκετα κ απο εκει κ περα βαλτο πανακριβα κ οποιος θελει ας παρει!


Αν οι πάροχοι έδιναν εγγυημένα την ονομαστική ταχύτητα οι τιμές θα έπαιρναν ένα με δύο μηδενικά στην ουρά τους. Όχι τα 4Mbps δεν θα ήταν οικονομική λύση αλλά ούτε καν το 1Mbps.

----------


## SfH

> Όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρείες του χώρου (δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση) δίνουν γραμμή ADSL για την οποία εγγυώνται ότι θα σου δίνουν όλη την χωρητικότητα που έχεις αγοράσει.
> Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις γιατί τις έχουν στα τμήματα πωλήσεων που είναι για επαγγελματίες.
> Τις γραμμές αυτές τις ζητάς ώς γραμμές VPN (virtual private network) , και κοστίζουν πιο ακριβά από τις ΄΄ερασιτεχνικές'' γραμμές αλλά δεν έχουν και το κόστος της Hellascom.
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλους , λύσεις με την τιμή που θέλουμε δεν υπάρχουν.


Μάλλον κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Το να δώσει ένας isp εγγυημένο throughput περίπου iso με την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μέσα στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο (πχ, vpn over adsl x σημείων και 1:1 μονο μεταξύ αυτών) χωρίς εγγύηση στο uptime η στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, το έχω ακούσει, αν και με υψηλότερες τιμές. Το να το έριξε κάποια εταιρία τόσο χαμηλά, η να αφορά πιο μικρή ταχύτητα και να μην το έχω ακούσει, το πιστεύω και το δέχομαι.

Εάν όμως εννοείς εγγυημένο 1mbps throughput προς το internet και εγγυημένο uptime, ανάφερε την εταιρία να αγοράσουμε καμια εκατοστή.

Παρεπιπτόντως, δε νομίζω η τιμή που ανάφερε ο sdikr να είναι για hellascom. Εκτος από αρκετά παλιός (αν και με μεγάλη σχετικά κάλυψη) τεχνολογικά φορέας, είναι και αρκετά ακριβός. Αρκετά ακριβότερος από 850E το μηνα για 1mbps από μονος του, χωρίς καν να υπολογίσεις το internet feed.

----------


## FuS

> Άκου φίλε βάζω ADSL γιατί θέλω να κατεβάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο το κατάλαβες.......


Εγώ το κατάλαβα, αλλά τότε να πληρώνεις πολλαπλάσια από κάποιον που κατεβάζει 1 Gb/μήνα πχ.  :Mad: 
Ο καθένας ας χρεώνεται για ότι κατεβάζει.

Δηλαδή αν σου δίνανε μια βρύση και σου λέγανε "το νερό είναι δικό σου", τότε θα την άφηνες ανοιχτή να τρέχει επειδή το έχεις πληρώσει...;;
Έλεος δηλαδή..  :Thumb down:

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Εγώ το κατάλαβα, αλλά τότε να πληρώνεις τα 10πλάσια από κάποιον που κατεβάζει 1 Gb/μήνα πχ. 
> Ο καθένας ας χρεώνεται για ότι κατεβάζει.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν σου δίνανε μια βρύση και σου λέγανε "το νερό είναι δικό σου", τότε θα την άφηνες ανοιχτή να τρέχει επειδή το έχεις πληρώσει...;;
> Έλεος δηλαδή..


Ρε παιδια μη το λετε αυτο το παραδειγμα,ειναι τουλαχιστον ατυχες κ δε θα βαρεθω να το λεω!Αλλο ενας φυσικος πορος, κ αλλο οι υποδομες της εκαστοτε επιχειρησης! ΔΛΔ Οταν πληρωνετε παγιο στο κινητο σας 50 ευρω για 7 ωρες κ τις μιλατε ολες πρεπει να πληρωνεται εξτρα γιατι φορτωνετε το δικτυο?Μη τρελαθουμε τωρα,μιλατε λογικα ρε παιδια!Ας μην δινουν 24 κ ας δινουν 2,,4,8 πιο φτηνα,δε ξερω,οχι ομως να μπαινουμε σε τετοιες αδικες διαδικασιες ογκοχρεωσης!Κ αν το κανουν εξω,το κανουν γιατι αυτο συμφερει κ οχι γιατι ειναι το πιο δικαιο..

----------


## Zer0c00L

ρε παιδια καθεστε και μαλλωνετε τσαμπα και βερεσε

οι απλοι χρηστες εχουν δικιο

οι βαριοι χρηστες εχουν δικιο

ο καθενας για τους δικους του λογους

οι παροχοι εχουν δικιο αλλα και αδικο γιατι δεν κανουν εγκαιρα τις αναλογες αναβαθμισεις του εξοπλισμου τους.

καθηστε πρωτα να δουμε αν ποτε οι παροχοι εφαρμοσουν περιορισμους (που δεν θα το κανουν για ευνοητους λογους οσο και να φωναζουν καποιοι απο μας.)

αν τωρα εφαρμοσουν περιορισμους στην χρηση (αναλογα με τα δικα τους η δικα σας μετρα) τοτε μπορειτε να τσακωθειτε αναμεταξυ σας η να κλαιτε.

τωρα που ειναι ελευθερη η χρηση του διαδικτυου χωρις περιορισμους κανεις οτι θες με την γραμμη σου και συνδεση σου (οτι κανω εγω και δεν με νοιαζει για τον διπλανο μου οπως και εκεινος δεν τον νοιαζει τι κανω εγω)

απλα πραγματα ειναι

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Πειραζει στην ον που ανεβαζουμε πολλα δεδομενα?

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδια μη το λετε αυτο το παραδειγμα,ειναι τουλαχιστον ατυχες κ δε θα βαρεθω να το λεω!Αλλο ενας φυσικος πορος, κ αλλο οι υποδομες της εκαστοτε επιχειρησης! ΔΛΔ Οταν πληρωνετε παγιο στο κινητο σας 50 ευρω για 7 ωρες κ τις μιλατε ολες πρεπει να πληρωνεται εξτρα γιατι φορτωνετε το δικτυο?Μη τρελαθουμε τωρα,μιλατε λογικα ρε παιδια!Ας μην δινουν 24 κ ας δινουν 2,,4,8 πιο φτηνα,δε ξερω,οχι ομως να μπαινουμε σε τετοιες αδικες διαδικασιες ογκοχρεωσης!Κ αν το κανουν εξω,το κανουν γιατι αυτο συμφερει κ οχι γιατι ειναι το πιο δικαιο..


Το νερό είδικα, έχουν βρεί τρόπο να κάνουνε  το  αλμηρό νερό  γλύκο,  με κάποιο κόστος φυσικά 

Μου βάζεις σαν  θέμα  τα 50 ευρώ για 7 ώρες,  αυτό δεν είναι όριο όγκου;

λες  για να δώσουν 2,4,8    μήπως να ξαναδώσουν 384;

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Το νερό είδικα, έχουν βρεί τρόπο να κάνουνε  το  αλμηρό νερό  γλύκο,  με κάποιο κόστος φυσικά 
> 
> Μου βάζεις σαν  θέμα  τα 50 ευρώ για 7 ώρες,  αυτό δεν είναι όριο όγκου;
> 
> λες  για να δώσουν 2,4,8    μήπως να ξαναδώσουν 384;


Μη γινεστε ακραιοι ρε παιδια..Λετε να μπει θεμα ογκου,δλδ να εχω 24 Mbps κ μεσα σε μιση ωρα χρησης τους να μην μπορω να τα χρησιμοποιω αφου θαχω περασει το οριο,τοτε ποιος ο λογος?
Αρα η λογικη λεει να ειναι φτηνες οι ταχυτητε 2-8 mbps που χρειαζεται ο πιο πολυς κοσμος κ σε καλυπτουν για ολες τις αναγκες,κ οποιος θελει παραπανω ταχυτητα να την πληρωσει πολυ περισσοτερο..Ετσι το δικτυο δε θα επιβαρυνεται. 

Οσο για το θεμα με την κινητη τηλεφωνια,ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο,πληρωνεις ή δε πληρωνεις για 7,8,15,200 ωρες? για οσες πληρωνεις μπορεις κ να τις εξαντλεις,θα σου πει κανεις οτι φορτωσες το δικτυο?Αν δε το σηκωνε η εταιρια τετοιο βαρος ας εδινε πακετα με πιο λιγες ωρες ή ας ανααβαθμιστει!
Ακριβως το ιδιο ειναι! κ δεν ειναι οριο ογκου γιατι μπορεις να ανοιξεις το κινητο σου σημερα κ να το κλεισεις αυριο,δε σου λεει 7,8,15,200 ωρες με χρηση 2 ωρες τη μερα πχ! σου λεει,μες το μηνα που ειναι η χρεωση,καντες ο,τι θες τοσες ωρες..ειναι θεμα δικο σου,οχι ογκου..
Το παραδειγμα με το νερο,ειναι ΑΤΥΧΕΣ..

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Εμενα κανεις δεν με υπολογιζει  :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

> Μη γινεστε ακραιοι ρε παιδια..Λετε να μπει θεμα ογκου,δλδ να εχω 24 Mbps κ μεσα σε μιση ωρα χρησης τους να μην μπορω να τα χρησιμοποιω αφου θαχω περασει το οριο,τοτε ποιος ο λογος?
> Αρα η λογικη λεει να ειναι φτηνες οι ταχυτητε 2-8 mbps που χρειαζεται ο πιο πολυς κοσμος κ σε καλυπτουν για ολες τις αναγκες,κ οποιος θελει παραπανω ταχυτητα να την πληρωσει πολυ περισσοτερο..Ετσι το δικτυο δε θα επιβαρυνεται. 
> 
> Οσο για το θεμα με την κινητη τηλεφωνια,ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο,πληρωνεις ή δε πληρωνεις για 7,8,15,200 ωρες? για οσες πληρωνεις μπορεις κ να τις εξαντλεις,θα σου πει κανεις οτι φορτωσες το δικτυο?Αν δε το σηκωνε η εταιρια τετοιο βαρος ας εδινε πακετα με πιο λιγες ωρες ή ας ανααβαθμιστει!
> Ακριβως το ιδιο ειναι!
> Το παραδειγμα με το νερο,ειναι ΑΤΥΧΕΣ..


δεν μιλήσε κανεις για όριο   μετά απο μισή ώρα,  μιλάμε για λογικά όρια,    παράλογο πχ είναι ο αλλός να λέει  κατεβάζω  1TB  ανά 2 ώρες,  λογικό είναι κατεβάζω  200, 300gb  ανά μήνα 
στο adsl  δεν πληρώνεις ώρες,  σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες πληρώνεις,  μπορείς σε εκείνες  τις 200 ώρες να κατεβάσεις ότι θέλεις μετά παπαλα

το παράδειγμα με το νερο θα το δείτε σύντομα σε μια τηλεόραση Near you

----------


## SfH

> Οσο για το θεμα με την κινητη τηλεφωνια,ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο,πληρωνεις ή δε πληρωνεις για 7,8,15,200 ωρες? για οσες πληρωνεις μπορεις κ να τις εξαντλεις,θα σου πει κανεις οτι φορτωσες το δικτυο?Αν δε το σηκωνε η εταιρια τετοιο βαρος ας εδινε πακετα με πιο λιγες ωρες ή ας ανααβαθμιστει!


Με τη διαφορα ότι τα κέρδη στον τομέα της κινητής είναι πολύ υψηλότερα.




> Ας μην δινουν 24 κ ας δινουν 2,,4,8 πιο φτηνα,δε ξερω


Εδώ μπλέκεται η στατιστική και το marketing. Η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών διακινεί ένα συγκεκριμένο όγκο δεδομένων, άσχετα αν έχει 4 η 24. Αν έχει 4, θα βαρύνει λιγότερο μεν το δίκτυο, αλλα για περισσότερο χρόνο (και με μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να το βαραίνουν κι άλλοι χρηστες ταυτόχρονα, εφόσον ο χρόνος θα είναι μεγαλύτερος). Από την άλλη, ο καταναλωτής πως θα συγκρίνει ένα πακέτων των 4 από τον X isp με ένα πακέτο των 24 από τον Y ?

----------


## yiapap

@hoannis
Αν δεν ξέρεις παρακαλώ μην λες ότι σου κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Το vpn (Virtual Private Network) δεν έχει καμμιά απολύτως σχέση με το μέσο μετάδοσης, το πρωτόκολλο μετάδοσης και την ταχύτητα ή την αξιοπιστία μετάδοσης. VPN κάνεις και με dialup. Τα 70 και 80 που λες με ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ταχύτητας απλά τα κατέβασες από το κεφάλι σου και μάλιστα ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ λέγοντας αοριστίες. Αν κάνω λάθος σε προκαλώ να με διορθώσεις με συγκεκριμένο link! (αν και πιστεύω ότι θα δώσεις link προς static ip πακέτο και θα γελάσουμε όλοι πολύ δυνατά).

@someonefromhell
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης αποτελούν περιορισμό!
Διάβασες πουθενά να γράφω ότι θα πρέπει να ανεβούν οι τιμές για τις unlimited; Αν ΕΓΩ θέλω να επιλέξω ένα πακέτο που μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε φθηνότερη τιμή, που ακριβώς εσένα σε χαλάει;

----------


## sonic

Τα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να εμφανιστούν, δεν περπάτησε τότε και περπατήσει και τώρα. 

Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι TS σε heavy users τις ώρες αιχμής.

----------


## yiapap

> Τα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να εμφανιστούν, δεν περπάτησε τότε και περπατήσει και τώρα. 
> 
> Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι TS σε heavy users τις ώρες αιχμής.


Δεν περπάτησε γιατί τότε εμφανίστηκαν πακέτα των μερικών GB! 

Το TS από την άλλη παραβιάζει το net neutrality και είναι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνο (imho)!

<edit>
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να λέμε (με πρώτο εμένα  :Razz: ) τα πακέτα που προτείνουμε "πακέτα ορίου" και όχι ογκοχρέωσης.

----------


## SfH

> @someonefromhell
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης αποτελούν περιορισμό!
> Διάβασες πουθενά να γράφω ότι θα πρέπει να ανεβούν οι τιμές για τις unlimited; Αν ΕΓΩ θέλω να επιλέξω ένα πακέτο που μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε φθηνότερη τιμή, που ακριβώς εσένα σε χαλάει;


Ίσως να με απατά η μνήμη μου (έχει και κάποια ηλικία το thread) αλλα, ποτε ακριβώς έλαβα αντίθετη στάση συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό που αναφέρεις ?

----------


## yiapap

> Ίσως να με απατά η μνήμη μου (έχει και κάποια ηλικία το thread) αλλα, ποτε ακριβώς έλαβα αντίθετη στάση συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό που αναφέρεις ?


λολ Δικό μου το σφάλμα. Μου ανέβασε ο hoannis το αίμα στο κεφάλι και σε μπέρδεψα με άλλον!
Απολογούμαι ταπεινά.  :Sorry:

----------


## sonic

> Δεν περπάτησε γιατί τότε εμφανίστηκαν πακέτα των μερικών GB! 
> 
> Το TS από την άλλη παραβιάζει το net neutrality και είναι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνο (imho)!
> 
> <edit>
> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να λέμε (με πρώτο εμένα ) τα πακέτα που προτείνουμε "πακέτα ορίου" και όχι ογκοχρέωσης.


Σωστός, ορίου! Ακόμα χειρότερα από ογκοχρέωση δηλ. Το έχω ζήσει και είναι πολύ αγχωτικό και εκνευριστικό ακόμα και για κάποιον σαν εμένα που δεν κατεβάζει μέρα και νύχτα.

Επίσης το TS σε ώρες αιχμής δεν πιστεύω ότι παραβιάζει το net neutrality με κάποιον τρόπο, εκτός και αν έχω κακή αντίληψη του όρου.

Δηλ. από την στιγμή που δεν θα υπάρχει άλλος περιορισμός εκτός από την ταχύτητα δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για χρήστες με πολύ κίνηση που στο τέλος του μήνα δεν θα τους φανεί κιόλας.

----------


## yiapap

> Σωστός, ορίου! Ακόμα χειρότερα από ογκοχρέωση δηλ. Το έχω ζήσει και είναι πολύ αγχωτικό και εκνευριστικό ακόμα και για κάποιον σαν εμένα που δεν κατεβάζει μέρα και νύχτα.
> 
> Επίσης το TS σε ώρες αιχμής δεν πιστεύω ότι παραβιάζει το net neutrality με κάποιον τρόπο, εκτός και αν έχω κακή αντίληψη του όρου.
> 
> Δηλ. από την στιγμή που δεν θα υπάρχει άλλος περιορισμός εκτός από την ταχύτητα δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για χρήστες με πολύ κίνηση που στο τέλος του μήνα δεν θα τους φανεί κιόλας.


Δεν έχεις άδικο στο αγχωτικό. Όμως μην ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες που δεν σε χρεώνουν πέραν του ορίου, απλά σου ρίχνουν την ταχύτητα. Επίσης θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν και μεταφορές ορίου για περιόδους που θα χρειαστείς κάτι-τις παραπάνω.
Είπαμε: Λύσεις υπάρχουν!

TS συνήθως σημαίναι την μεταβολή της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας ανάλογα με το "πρωτόκολλο" (http, ftp, p2p κτλ.). Αν θες πες τι σκέφτεσαι με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες να σου πω  :Wink:

----------


## sonic

> TS συνήθως σημαίναι την μεταβολή της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας ανάλογα με το "πρωτόκολλο" (http, ftp, p2p κτλ.). Αν θες πες τι σκέφτεσαι με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες να σου πω


Δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι που δεν γίνεται ήδη, απλά, κατεβάζεις πολύ γενικά; Όταν το δίκτυο είναι φορτωμένο θα πέφτει η ταχύτητά σου και προωθείται η κίνηση από τους άλλους χρήστες.

Ανεξάρτητα από το από που έρχεται, ftp, http ή p2p, το μόνο που παίζει ρόλο είναι ο όγκος δεδομένων και η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι που δεν γίνεται ήδη, απλά, κατεβάζεις πολύ γενικά; Όταν το δίκτυο είναι φορτωμένο θα πέφτει η ταχύτητά σου και προωθείται η κίνηση από τους άλλους χρήστες.
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα από το από που έρχεται, ftp, http ή p2p, το μόνο που παίζει ρόλο είναι ο όγκος δεδομένων και η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης.


Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς TS.
Όπως σου είπα ήδη γίνεται σε πακέτα περιορισμού όγκου. Δλδ αν ξεπεράσεις τα ΧΧGB/μήνα απλά πέφτει η ταχύτητα σου  :Wink:

----------


## sonic

Και γιατί να έχεις περιορισμό στον όγκο όταν μπορείς να έχεις και απεριόριστο και να μην χαλάς το user experience των χρηστών. Γιατί σίγουρα κάποιος που κατεβάζει τα κέρατά του δεν θα δικαιούται να γκρινιάξει αν τον περιορίσεις για κάποιες ώρες την μέρα.

Επίσης, δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα του ορίου γιατί λειτουργεί ως άλλοθι για τους ISPs να μην βελτιώσουν τα δίκτυα τους.

Τέλος, από την στιγμή που θα είναι ο ISP ξεκάθαρος για το τι θα κάνει, νομίζω ότι είναι η χρυσή τομή για το πρόβλημα.

----------


## lewton

> οσο και να διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα η απαντηση και η αποψη μου ειναι η ιδια
> ειναι απαραδεκτος οποιοσδηποτε περιορισμος για οποιοδηποτε λογο και ο χρηστης πρεπει να κανει οτι γουσταρει
> 
> δεν προκειται ουτε καν να επιχειρηματολογησω, ειναι τουλαχιστον θλιβερο να συζητιεται οτιδηποτε αλλο, μην πω δουλοπρεπες
> 
> δυστυχως το θεμα συζητησης δεν ειναι πως να βελτιωθουν οι υπηρεσιες και να μην δημιουργειται συμφορηση, αλλα το πως θα καταστειλουμε την δραστηριοτητα του χρηστη
> με αυτη την λογικη δεν προχωραει τιποτα
> 
> μπαινει ο καθε ενας και λεει ξερω αυτον που κατεβαζει χ ωρες τον αλλον που λεει εχει κατεβασει κατι τερα, και αυτοματως γινονται κριτες και παντογνωστες του 'σωστου' και του 'ετσι πρεπει'
> τι λετε ρε παιδια?


Τη γνώμη μας λέμε.
Αυτό δε σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μας χαρακτηρίζεις ούτε θλιβερούς ούτε δουλοπρεπείς.

----------


## yiapap

Άσε ρε lewton τι το ψάχνεις;
Δεν είναι θλιβερό να έχεις ονομαστική 24000Kbps και να κατεβάζεις με 1000.
Είναι θλιβερό και δουλοπρεπές να προτείνεις εναλλακτικές...
Griechenland uber alles λέμε!

----------


## aroutis

> Εγώ το κατάλαβα, αλλά τότε να πληρώνεις πολλαπλάσια από κάποιον που κατεβάζει 1 Gb/μήνα πχ. 
> Ο καθένας ας χρεώνεται για ότι κατεβάζει.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν σου δίνανε μια βρύση και σου λέγανε "το νερό είναι δικό σου", τότε θα την άφηνες ανοιχτή να τρέχει επειδή το έχεις πληρώσει...;;
> Έλεος δηλαδή..


To νεράκι ειναι resource το οποίο ειναι φυσικός πόρος. Ειτε από αφαλάτωση είτε από κανονική διαδικασία , δε παύει να ειναι φυσικός πόρος προς διάθεση.
Το internet που παρέχουν οι ISP ειναι παροχή ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ και -οχι- δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Η παροχή των resources -οχι μόνο στο internet αλλά γενικότερα , μιλώντας πχ για HDD storage ή μνήμη ή για άλλα πράγματα γενικά- έρχεται με τον νόμο προσφοράς/ζήτησης. 

Φυσικά στο θέμα μας υπάρχει αυτό που λέμε κλάσμα κόστους/απόδοσης, ειναι προφανές ότι οι ISP θέλουν (λογικό ειναι) να κάνουν maximize το κέρδος με την minimum επένδυση. Και φυσικά δε μπορεί κανείς να παραγνωρίσει πως προφανώς το να επενδύσεις σε bandwidth κοστίζει, και κοστίζει αρκετά, από την άλλη, όταν σου έρχονται διατυμπανίζοντας στη τηλεόραση και όχι μόνο οτι προσφέρουν μέχρι 24MBps (σχεδόν όλοι το λένε πλέον) θα ήθελα να πιστεύω οτι θα έπρεπε να εχουν προβλέψει και τη γενική ζήτηση που κάτι τέτοιο επιφέρει.

Και όπως και να το κάνει κανείς, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα άτομα που θα θέλουν να κατεβάζουν μεγάλες ποσότητες όγκου, και -οχι- δεν θα θελουν να το κάνουν με ρυθμούς σαλιγκαριού (δες πχ traffic shaping σε p2p) για να υπάρχει καλύτερη διάθεση των resources του ISP στους πελάτες (!). Και ναι ναι, γνωρίζω οτι η DSL δεν ειναι μισθωμένη γραμμη, ουτε περιμένει κανενας να δουλεύει στο 100% της ονομαστικής της απόδοσης, ΟΜΩΣ επίσης δεν ειναι dial up, οταν κάποιος έχει DSL περιμένει να έχει μια considerable απόδοση , ανάλογη της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας. 

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω οτι ο όρος "αλόγιστη χρήση Ιντερνετ" ειναι δόκιμος. Ειναι το ίδιο δόκιμος με το "αλόγιστη χρήση HDD" για παράδειγμα. Καλως ή κακώς ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Οπως ακριβως δεν μπορείς στον αλλο να πεις να περιορίσει τις αναγκες του σε αυτό το τομέα, έτσι και στο Internet. ΠΑΝΤΑ θα έχει ανάγκες για bandwidth, πάντα θα πληρώνει για αυτό,παντα θα περιμένει από τον ISP για αυτό που πληρώνει.

----------


## FuS

> To νεράκι ειναι resource το οποίο ειναι φυσικός πόρος. Ειτε από αφαλάτωση είτε από κανονική διαδικασία , δε παύει να ειναι φυσικός πόρος προς διάθεση.
> Το internet που παρέχουν οι ISP ειναι παροχή ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ και -οχι- δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Η παροχή των resources -οχι μόνο στο internet αλλά γενικότερα , μιλώντας πχ για HDD storage ή μνήμη ή για άλλα πράγματα γενικά- έρχεται με τον νόμο προσφοράς/ζήτησης. 
> 
> Φυσικά στο θέμα μας υπάρχει αυτό που λέμε κλάσμα κόστους/απόδοσης, ειναι προφανές ότι οι ISP θέλουν (λογικό ειναι) να κάνουν maximize το κέρδος με την minimum επένδυση. Και φυσικά δε μπορεί κανείς να παραγνωρίσει πως προφανώς το να επενδύσεις σε bandwidth κοστίζει, και κοστίζει αρκετά, από την άλλη, όταν σου έρχονται διατυμπανίζοντας στη τηλεόραση και όχι μόνο οτι προσφέρουν μέχρι 24MBps (σχεδόν όλοι το λένε πλέον) θα ήθελα να πιστεύω οτι θα έπρεπε να εχουν προβλέψει και τη γενική ζήτηση που κάτι τέτοιο επιφέρει.
> 
> Και όπως και να το κάνει κανείς, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα άτομα που θα θέλουν να κατεβάζουν μεγάλες ποσότητες όγκου, και -οχι- δεν θα θελουν να το κάνουν με ρυθμούς σαλιγκαριού (δες πχ traffic shaping σε p2p) για να υπάρχει καλύτερη διάθεση των resources του ISP στους πελάτες (!). Και ναι ναι, γνωρίζω οτι η DSL δεν ειναι μισθωμένη γραμμη, ουτε περιμένει κανενας να δουλεύει στο 100% της ονομαστικής της απόδοσης, ΟΜΩΣ επίσης δεν ειναι dial up, οταν κάποιος έχει DSL περιμένει να έχει μια considerable απόδοση , ανάλογη της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω οτι ο όρος "αλόγιστη χρήση Ιντερνετ" ειναι δόκιμος. Ειναι το ίδιο δόκιμος με το "αλόγιστη χρήση HDD" για παράδειγμα. Καλως ή κακώς ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Οπως ακριβως δεν μπορείς στον αλλο να πεις να περιορίσει τις αναγκες του σε αυτό το τομέα, έτσι και στο Internet. ΠΑΝΤΑ θα έχει ανάγκες για bandwidth, πάντα θα πληρώνει για αυτό,παντα θα περιμένει από τον ISP για αυτό που πληρώνει.


Λοιπόν, επειδή ήμουν στη δουλειά εχθές όταν μπήκα τυχαία στο νήμα και είδα πρώτο πρώτο το σχόλιο που σχολίασα (δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμη τίποτα άλλο και βλέπω έχει πολύ ψωμί  :Smile:  ) και ήμουν πολύ τσαντισμένος για άσχετους λόγους, μίλησα λίγο απότομα  :Wink:  και ζητώ αρχικά συγνώμη από τον Xena  :Smile: 

Θα το πω τώρα καλύτερα τι εννοω.
Καταρχάς εννοείται οι πάροχοι πρέπει να αυξήσουν χωρητικότητες  :Whistle: 
Είμαι κατά της ογκοχρέωσης με την γενικά έννοια του όρου καζι πιστεύω η διακίνηση όγκου στο net πρέπει να είναι ελέυθερη. Αλλά κάπου θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όριο.
Πιστεύω πως 40 GB/μήνα πχ είναι αρκετά για τους περισσότερους χρήστες. Από κει και πέρα όποιος θέλει να κατεβάζει παραπάνω θα έχει επιπλέον χρέωση.
Αυτό για ποιο λόγο; Για να μπορούν οι πάροχοι να αναβαθμίζουν τα δίκτυα τους έτσι ώστε με τους "βαριούς" χρήστες να μην γονατίζει το δίκτυο και επηρεάζονται και οι "ελαφριοί" που στο κάτω-κάτω δίνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια χρήματα.

Η λογική ότι "αφου μου δίνουν απεριόριστο, θα καταναλώνω απεριόριστο όγκο" την βρίσκω πέρα για πέρα λάθος  :Thinking: 
Οι πάροχοι βγάζουν τα τιμολόγια σίγουρα μη σκεπτόμενοι ότι όλοι οι συνδρομητές καταναλώνουν 50+ GB/μήνα. Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα δίναν την aDSL πχ. 20 ευρώ/μήνα αλλά 30 ή 40 ευρώ/μήνα και να σου λένε αν θες κατέβασε και 300 GB/μήνα, όλοι οι χρήστες. Αυτό θέλουν;

Μέγα λάθος όμως  :Thumb down:  και που οι πάροχοι τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχείλια  :No no: 
Ότι δεν μπορούν να δώσουν να μην το τάζουν  :RTFM: 

Αυτό που πιστεύω βασικά βρίσκεται κάπου στην μέση. Αν μη τι άλλο, δεν έχω απολύτως τίποτε με αυτούς που κατεβάζουν 24/7 αρκεί να μην επηρεάζομαι εγώ.
Αν επηρεάζομαι γιατί το δίκτυο του παρόχο είναι για τα μπάζα, το φταίξιμο είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον πάροχο. Αν ο πάροχος όμως κάνει συνεχεις αναβαθμίσεις (λέω εγώ τώρα  :Razz:  ) και κάποιοι το γονατίζουν το δίκτυο ας πληρώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.
Τα 20 ευρώ/μήνα της συνδρομής έχουν υπολογιστεί για έναν συγκεκριμένο μέσο όγκο  :Wink: 
Από την άλλη σίγουρα, όπως είπα και πριν, οι πάροχοι θα πρέπει να σταματήσουν να μας δουλεύουν  :RTFM: 

Γι' αυτό είπα πως βρίσκω η αλήθεια να κρύβεται κάπου στη μέση  :Smile:

----------


## maik

> To νεράκι ειναι resource το οποίο ειναι φυσικός πόρος. Ειτε από αφαλάτωση είτε από κανονική διαδικασία , δε παύει να ειναι φυσικός πόρος προς διάθεση.
> Το internet που παρέχουν οι ISP ειναι παροχή ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ και -οχι- δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.


Το νερο στην φυση ελευθερο ναι ειναι φυσικος πορος. Ομως αυτο το ελευθερο νερο καποιος εκανε γεωτρησεις για να το βρει, εργοστασια να το αφαλατωσει, εκανε δεξαμενες τεραστιες για να το εχει υγιεινο και ποσιμο και το κυριοτερο εριξε χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα σωληνων για να το φερει στα σπιτια μας. Ολη αυτη η υποδομη ειναι παροχη υπηρεσιας και κοστιζει  πολυ, παρα πολυ.

----------


## anon

> δυστυχως το θεμα συζητησης δεν ειναι πως να βελτιωθουν οι υπηρεσιες και να μην δημιουργειται συμφορηση, αλλα το πως θα καταστειλουμε την δραστηριοτητα του χρηστη
> με αυτη την λογικη δεν προχωραει τιποτα


Αναλόγως με ποιά οπτική το βλέπεις. Εγω προσωπικα θεωρώ καταστολή ή περιορισμό αυτό που κάνουν  - διακριτικά είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά φαίνεται - μέσω traffic shaping. Ειναι πιο τίμιο να μου δώσουν ακριβώς τόσο όγκο οσο πληρώνω, και να κατεβάζω ότι θέλω με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μου επιτρέπει η σύνδεση μου, και όχι ένα υποτιθέμενο flat rate, όπου όταν σερφάρεις πάει με 100KB/sec (γραμμή 1Mbps), αλλα όταν πάς να κατεβάζεις torrent (και μάλιστα διάσημο, το Fedora9 με χιλιάδες seeders), να μην πάει πάνω απο 50-60KB στην καλύτερη περίπτωση... 




> μπαινει ο καθε ενας και λεει ξερω αυτον που κατεβαζει χ ωρες τον αλλον που λεει εχει κατεβασει κατι τερα, και αυτοματως γινονται κριτες και παντογνωστες του 'σωστου' και του 'ετσι πρεπει'
> τι λετε ρε παιδια?


Kαι εσύ αυτή την στιγμή κάνεις κριτική. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει κριτική, ελευθερία και δημοκρατία έχουμε, ή μήπως όχι; Μήπως σε πληγώνει γιατι αυτά που λέγονται είναι αλήθεια και έχουν λογική βάση σε αντίθεση με την αντίθετη πλευρά; Και ίσως γίνει κάτι τέτοιο απο παρόχους (οπότε θίγονται τα συμφέροντά μας, δηλαδή το ασύστολο download, και πως να το δικαιολογήσουμε διαφορετικά; )

@hoannis Οπως σου είπε και ο sdikr λύσεις με 70 ευρώ με SLA και εγγυημένο bandwidth δεν υπάρχουν. Η' σε κοροιδέψανε ή δεν ξέρεις πως παίζουν τα δίκτυα.

@nikos_mpl Ισως δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, αλλά το να έχεις συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα σημαίνει την δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις συγκεκριμένο όγκο. Ειναι το ένα και το αυτό. Και δεν μιλάμε για την "φτιαχτή" ταχύτητα, πχ είσαι σε πακέτο 4Mbps, αλλά την πραγματική, του πόσο πραγματικά κατεβάζεις. Και σε ρωτώ, ευθέως στο δικό σου πρόβλημα. Τι είναι καλύτερο; Να έχεις μια 24άρα γραμμή με όριο τα 50GB/μήνα (που σε υπερκαλύπτει για τα updates, ενώ εαν έχεις να κάνεις σε πολλά μηχανάκια, σοβαρά σου συνιστώ είτε να σπουδάσεις σωστά πληροφορική ή να βρείς έναν αξιόλογο τεχνικό) ή να έχεις μια γραμμή 1Mbps; Ποιό απο τα δύο λές να σε συμφέρει περισσότερο;

@someonefromhell μισθωμένο με internet feed 1Mbps (1/1), κοστίζει κάπου εκεί στα 800 minimum  (με ασυρματικό link). Oσο το να έχεις ίδιο πάροχο, και ιδιόκτιτο δίκτυο, σαφώς έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο ότι με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ, αλλά και πάλι δεν έχει ούτε το bw ούτε την αξιοπιστία μισθωμένου κυκλώματος. Και ο λόγος αυτού, contention ratio.

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> @nikos_mpl Ισως δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, αλλά το να έχεις συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα σημαίνει την δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις συγκεκριμένο όγκο. Ειναι το ένα και το αυτό. Και δεν μιλάμε για την "φτιαχτή" ταχύτητα, πχ είσαι σε πακέτο 4Mbps, αλλά την πραγματική, του πόσο πραγματικά κατεβάζεις. Και σε ρωτώ, ευθέως στο δικό σου πρόβλημα. Τι είναι καλύτερο; Να έχεις μια 24άρα γραμμή με όριο τα 50GB/μήνα (που σε υπερκαλύπτει για τα updates, ενώ εαν έχεις να κάνεις σε πολλά μηχανάκια, σοβαρά σου συνιστώ είτε να σπουδάσεις σωστά πληροφορική ή να βρείς έναν αξιόλογο τεχνικό) ή να έχεις μια γραμμή 1Mbps; Ποιό απο τα δύο λές να σε συμφέρει περισσότερο;


Καταρχην να πω οτι τηλεπικοινωνιες ηθελα να σπουδασω,αλλα εχασα το ΑΕΙ για 17 μορια κ περασα οικονομικο,οπου εχω παρει κατευθυνση πληροφορικης,απο το τιποτα κατι ειναι.. 
Απο κει κ περα,οταν καποιοι μιλανε για 5 κ 10 gb οριο,πως να μην αντιδρασω,εσυ λες 50,να πω κ γω 200 ναμαστε μεσα.. Δε ξερω ποια ειναι μια λογικη τιμη οριου ογκου για μια εταιρια,ομως αν το θεμα ειναι για 5-10gb τοτε ειναι λιγα κ αντιπροτεινω χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες. Εξαλλου αυτο που λες για την αξιοπιστια,εγω 2 χρονια τωρα ο,τι ταχυτητα πληρωνα αυτη ειχα,καθε μερα,ολη μερα,αδιακοπα.Επεσα σε καλο παροχο κ μονο να ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος μπορω.Απο κει κ περα,ναι εχω πολλα μηχανακια εδω,απο μενα περναει της αδερφης μου,της μανας μου,των ξαδερφων μου,φιλων κλπ,κ μπορει για ενα μηνα να μην χρειαστω ουτε 1 mbps αλλα ειναι περιοδοι που το τεζαρω,οχι σε τορεντσ κλπ ομως.. 
Γιαυτο λεω οτι ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να προσπαθησουν οι εταιριες να δωσουν πιο αξιπιστες ταχυτητες της ταξεως των 2-4-8 mbps κ παραπανω δε χρειαζεται,ας τις ανεβασουν τις τιμες κ ας φτιαξουν υποδομες,κ τοτε δε θα χρειαστουν ποτε τα ορια..Οταν κατι μπορει να βελτιωθει κ δεν εξαρταται απο τον καλο Θεουλη που αν δε βρεξει θα διψασουμε,δε νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τιθεται θεμα τετοιων περιορισμων που θα την πληρωνει κ ο σωστος χρηστης εστω κ μια φορα στο τοσο..κ πιστεψε με,μακαρι να μπορουσα να εχω 2 mbps με 10 ευρω..
Το παραδειγμα σου ειναι λιγο ακραιο,απο τα 24 mbps με περιορισμο που θα πιανω τα 10,προτιμω ναχω 2 ή 4 κ να τα πιανω χωρις περιορισμο..

----------


## emeliss

> προτιμω ναχω 2 ή 4 κ να τα πιανω χωρις περιορισμο..


Τα δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν δουλεύουν με αυτή την λογική. Χωρίς περιορισμό σημαίνει 1:1. Έστω σε ένα dslam 1000 πορτών ότι όλοι έχουν μόλις 2Mbps. Αν έφευγαν ένα προς ένα έπρεπε να δώσουμε σύνδεση προς το internet 2x1Gbps. Όσο είναι η σύνδεση της Altec για όλη την Ελλάδα. Τεχνικά γίνεται. Οικονομικά όχι.

Το παραπάνω είναι τεράστια σπατάλη πόρων.

----------


## anon

Και για να συμπληρώσω τον προλαλήσαντα emeliss, αγαπητέ nikos_mpl έχοντας σπουδάσει οικονομικά όπως λές, θα ήταν ακόμη πιο εύκολο να κατανοήσεις των περι οικονομικών του πράγματος. Αυτή την στιγμή στα δίκτυα δεν γίνεται μια κλιμάκωση βάση της "κατανάλωσης", όμως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις ότι οι "καταναλώσεις" ποικίλουν, απο τους πολύ βαριούς έως τους πολύ περιστασιακούς. Να μην μπω ξανα στις οικονομικές λεπτομέρειες, τις έχω αναφέρει και με αριθμούς σε παλαιότερα μυνήματα. Αυτή την στιγμή οι πάροχοι βαυκαλίζονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες ώς όπλο marketing, η πραγματικότητα όμως έχει να κάνει με το πόσο κορεσμένο είναι το dslam στο οποίο συνδέεσαι και όχι τόσο με τον πάροχο (ειδικά με τις ΑΡΥΣ). Εαν έχεις εσύ προσωπικά καλές ταχύτητες αυτο ειναι συμπτωματικό. Δεν είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα τουλάχιστον όπως συμβαίνει στους περισσότερους. Και το να σου δώσει κάποιος πάροχος ταχύτητα εγγυημένα 1:1 είναι ανέφικτο με αυτές τις τιμές λιανικής (αν και θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο, too good to be true). Aκόμα και με cr=1/20 θα ήταν πολύ καλό, που όμως ειδικά στους παρόχους με υψηλες ταχύτητες δεν συμβαίνει, εκεί ειναι 10-20 φορές χειρότερο.  Αυτό που μας σώζει είναι ότι πλέον στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες αλλάζει η μενταλιτέ των χρηστών, και αντί να αφήνουν ένα κατεβαστήρι να κατεβάζει ασύστολα νυχθημερόν (όπως γινόταν με τις ταχύτητες απο 384Κ έως 4Μ), πλέον μπορούν να κατεβάσουν αυτο που θέλουν εκείνη την στιγμή, on demand, σε λίγο χρόνο. Και αυτό βοηθάει.

----------


## ikonsgr

> Αυτό που μας σώζει είναι ότι πλέον στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες αλλάζει η μενταλιτέ των χρηστών, και αντί να αφήνουν ένα κατεβαστήρι να κατεβάζει ασύστολα νυχθημερόν (όπως γινόταν με τις ταχύτητες απο 384Κ έως 4Μ), πλέον μπορούν να κατεβάσουν αυτο που θέλουν εκείνη την στιγμή, on demand, σε λίγο χρόνο. Και αυτό βοηθάει.


AΚΡΙΒΩΣ! Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος anon είναι παιδιά.Έχω adsl από αρχές του 2003 και πέρασα ακριβώς αυτές τις φάσεις που λέει!  :Razz:  Εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου κατεβάζω κυρίως από torrents on demand για λίγες μέρες το πολύ, και μετά το κλείνω. Παλιότερα ήμουν για μήνες συνδεδεμένος με μουλαροϊδή 24/7! Βέβαια τότε έιχα 256kbit και 384kbit, τώρα έχω 2mbit,σίγουρα ΚΑΙ αυτό έπαιξε τον ρολο του! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> AΚΡΙΒΩΣ! Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος anon είναι παιδιά.Έχω adsl από αρχές του 2003 και πέρασα ακριβώς αυτές τις φάσεις που λέει!  Εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου κατεβάζω κυρίως από torrents on demand για λίγες μέρες το πολύ, και μετά το κλείνω. Παλιότερα ήμουν για μήνες συνδεδεμένος με μουλαροϊδή 24/7! Βέβαια τότε έιχα 256kbit και 384kbit, τώρα έχω 2mbit,σίγουρα ΚΑΙ αυτό έπαιξε τον ρολο του!


Γιαυτο μιλαω για ταχυτητες 2-8 mbps,θα ειναι ετσι ακριβως,θα μπαινεις,θα κατεβαζεις αυτο που θες κ τελος,ειναι η μεση λυση που βολευει ολους..

----------


## yiapap

> AΚΡΙΒΩΣ! Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος anon είναι παιδιά.Έχω adsl από αρχές του 2003 και πέρασα ακριβώς αυτές τις φάσεις που λέει!  Εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου κατεβάζω κυρίως από torrents on demand για λίγες μέρες το πολύ, και μετά το κλείνω.


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι έτσι! Ξέρεις πόσους γνωρίζω που πλέον σνομπάρουν τις "χαμηλές εκδόσεις" και κατεβάζουν 720 & 1080p ?  :Whistle:   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## nnn

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι έτσι! Ξέρεις πόσους γνωρίζω που πλέον σνομπάρουν τις "χαμηλές εκδόσεις" και κατεβάζουν 720 & 1080p ?


Φυσικά τα "youtube videos" :Whistle:  είναι πολύ καλύτερα σε high def  :Whistle:

----------


## nikosmelt

> Φυσικά τα "youtube videos" είναι πολύ καλύτερα σε high def


Το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι με τα hd video? Nαι, σνομπάρουμε τα χαμηλότερης ποιότητας βίντεο, γιατί θέλω να βλέπω μια ταινία σε fullhd τηλεόραση με καλή ποιότητα, και όχι divx των 2gb, με χαμηλό vibrate. Είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μου ή όχι? Αν βγει μια εταιρία που με x ευρώ κάθε μήνα μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω ταινίες hd (γύρω στα 8gb έκαστη) ΝΟΜΙΜΑ, ποιος λέει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει όριο στο κατέβασμα? Εγώ θέλω να βλέπω 5 ταινίες το μήνα, δηλαδή 20x8=160gb το μήνα, ΚΑΘ' ΟΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ, ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχω δικαίωμα να τις κατεβάσω, εφόσον είναι νόμιμες? Γιατί βλέπω ότι όλοι οι υποστηρικτές των κάθε είδους περιορισμών έχουν κολλήσει με το ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό που κατεβάζουμε από το internet. Αν το υλικό που κατεβάζω είναι νόμιμο, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω 200gb το μήνα, ναι ή όχι? Αν ναι, τότε χάνετε το βασικό σας επιχείρημα, και στην τελική, το αλόγιστη χρήση internet καταντά καθαρά υποκειμενικό, για κάποιους (πολλούς) είναι απολύτως λογική.

----------


## midnightsun

> Το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι με τα hd video? Nαι, σνομπάρουμε τα χαμηλότερης ποιότητας βίντεο, γιατί θέλω να βλέπω μια ταινία σε fullhd τηλεόραση με καλή ποιότητα, και όχι divx των 2gb, με χαμηλό vibrate. Είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μου ή όχι? Αν βγει μια εταιρία που με x ευρώ κάθε μήνα μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω ταινίες hd (γύρω στα 8gb έκαστη) ΝΟΜΙΜΑ, ποιος λέει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει όριο στο κατέβασμα? Εγώ θέλω να βλέπω 5 ταινίες το μήνα, δηλαδή 20x8=160gb το μήνα, ΚΑΘ' ΟΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ, ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχω δικαίωμα να τις κατεβάσω, εφόσον είναι νόμιμες? Γιατί βλέπω ότι όλοι οι υποστηρικτές των κάθε είδους περιορισμών έχουν κολλήσει με το ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό που κατεβάζουμε από το internet. Αν το υλικό που κατεβάζω είναι νόμιμο, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω 200gb το μήνα, ναι ή όχι? Αν ναι, τότε χάνετε το βασικό σας επιχείρημα, και στην τελική, το αλόγιστη χρήση internet καταντά καθαρά υποκειμενικό, για κάποιους (πολλούς) είναι απολύτως λογική.


 :One thumb up:  Αν η σύνδεση δεν προβλέπει όριο όγκου στο κατέβασμα, ο χρήστης γιατί να αυτοπεριορίζεται ; Για να σκέφτεται τα pings των άλλων ;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν η σύνδεση δεν προβλέπει όριο όγκου στο κατέβασμα, ο χρήστης γιατί να αυτοπεριορίζεται ; Για να σκέφτεται τα pings των άλλων ;


οπότε γιατί να σκεφτετε  ο αλλός το πόσο μπορούν να κατεβάσουν οι αλλοι;

----------


## midnightsun

> οπότε γιατί να σκεφτετε  ο αλλός το πόσο μπορούν να κατεβάσουν οι αλλοι;


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος, ότι προβλέπεται από την σύνδεση.

----------


## nnn

> Το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι με τα hd video? Nαι, σνομπάρουμε τα χαμηλότερης ποιότητας βίντεο, γιατί θέλω να βλέπω μια ταινία σε fullhd τηλεόραση με καλή ποιότητα, και όχι divx των 2gb, με χαμηλό vibrate. Είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μου ή όχι? Αν βγει μια εταιρία που με x ευρώ κάθε μήνα μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω ταινίες hd (γύρω στα 8gb έκαστη) ΝΟΜΙΜΑ, ποιος λέει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει όριο στο κατέβασμα? Εγώ θέλω να βλέπω 5 ταινίες το μήνα, δηλαδή 20x8=160gb το μήνα, ΚΑΘ' ΟΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ, ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχω δικαίωμα να τις κατεβάσω, εφόσον είναι νόμιμες? Γιατί βλέπω ότι όλοι οι υποστηρικτές των κάθε είδους περιορισμών έχουν κολλήσει με το ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό που κατεβάζουμε από το internet. Αν το υλικό που κατεβάζω είναι νόμιμο, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να κατεβάζω 200gb το μήνα, ναι ή όχι? Αν ναι, τότε χάνετε το βασικό σας επιχείρημα, και στην τελική, το αλόγιστη χρήση internet καταντά καθαρά υποκειμενικό, για κάποιους (πολλούς) είναι απολύτως λογική.


Δεν έπιασες το νόημα, φυσικά και είμαι κατά οποιουδήποτε ορίου.

----------


## ca6mio

Νομίζω οτι κάτι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και με το spamming το οποίο προκαλείται από το δωρεάν κόστος αποστολής των ηλεκτρονικών μηνυμάτων. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση συζητήθηκε αρκετά ένα μοντέλο περιορισμού/ελέγχου των email με την χρέωσή τους με το κομμάτι (ή με το κιλο...)

Στην περίπτωση του adsl θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ενα εξαιρετικά χαμηλό πάγιο ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα πχ 3€ για τα 4mbit και 10€ για τα 24mbit (1mbit και 2 mbit χρειάζονται άραγε; ) και από εκεί και πέρα να υπάρχει μια χρέωση για τον όγκο της τάξης του 0,5€ για κάθε Gb. πχ για συνολικό όγκο 20 Gb τον μήνα η συνολική χρέωση θα είναι 20€ στα 24mbit.

1. Μην μου πείτε οτι τα 20 Gb του παραδείγματος είναι λίγα...
2. 20€ κοστίζει πάνω κάτω μια 24άρα και με το ισχύον σύστημα.
3. Σερφάρεις και κατεβάζεις όσο θέλεις χωρίς να φοβάσαι οτι θα σου πιάσουν των κώ*ο όπως γίνεται οταν ξεπεράσεις το όριο στα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης.
4. οι χρήστες που κάνουν οικονομία στο κατέβασμα ανταμείβονται πληρώνοντας απλά το χαμηλό πάγιο + το λίγο bw που χρησιμοποιούν.
5. οι χρήστες που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα οτιδήποτε βρεθεί στο διάβα τους θα το διπλοσκέφτονται γιατι θα το πληρώνουν (έστω και με τόσο χαμηλό αντίτιμο).

Απαραίτητο είναι το σύστημα αυτό να εφαρμοστεί από όλους για να μην υπάρξουν παραθυράκια που κάποιοι θα εκμεταλευτούν για να χρησιμοποιούν το μεγαλύτερο τώρα πια ελέυθερο bw.

Εννοείται οι εταιρικοί πελάτες θα έχουν ευνοικότερες χρεώσεις. 

Το κλειδί πάντα στο όλο εγχείρημα είναι η σταθερή και εξαιρετικά χαμηλή από την αρχή χρέωση του όγκου.

το σύστημα χρέωσης που βλέπετε αποτελεί προιόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και απαγορεύεται η χρήση του στην Ελλάδα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Μια σκέψη της στιγμής ήταν αυτή... αν θέλετε να το ψάξουμε παραπάνω πόσο είναι εφαρμόσιμο αυτό συνεχίστε παραθέτοντας τις σκέψεις σας...  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου και, ναι, χρειάζονται και τα 1, και τα 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 20 και τα 24 Mbit/s. Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του καθενός. Αρκεί βέβαια οι πάροχοι να αναβαθμιστούν για να μπορούν να εξυπηρετούν και τα κατεβαστήρια με τις 24άρες.
Το θέμα γενικά είναι ότι ό,τι είναι φτηνό και απεριόριστο, σπαταλάται.

Off Topic


		Όπως η βενζίνη.

----------


## dkazaz

Πάντως στο εξωτερικό η συνήθεις λύση είναι να υπάρχουν πακετα με απεριόρηστη χρήση π.χ. στα €60 / μήνα, πακέτα με όριο π.χ. 25GB στα €30 και χαμηλής χρήσης με όριο 5GB στα €20.

Είναι ο πιο λογικός τρόπος για να έχουν όλοι την υπηρεσία που θέλουν επιτρέπωντας στον παροχό να χρηματοδοτήσει το κόστος λειτουργείας και αναβάθμισης του δυκτίου.

Ότι πληρώνης παίρνεις...

----------


## midnightsun

> Πάντως στο εξωτερικό η συνήθεις λύση είναι να υπάρχουν πακετα με απεριόρηστη χρήση π.χ. στα €60 / μήνα, πακέτα με όριο π.χ. 25GB στα €30 και χαμηλής χρήσης με όριο 5GB στα €20.
> 
> Είναι ο πιο λογικός τρόπος για να έχουν όλοι την υπηρεσία που θέλουν επιτρέπωντας στον παροχό να χρηματοδοτήσει το κόστος λειτουργείας και αναβάθμισης του δυκτίου.
> 
> Ότι πληρώνης παίρνεις...


Αν είναι ξεκάθαροι οι όροι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, φαντάζομαι ότι τα απεριόριστης χρήσης πακέτα, στο εξωτερικό θα είναι πραγματικά απεριόριστης χρήσης.

----------


## asterix32

καλησπερα.ειμαι νεος στο πολυ καλο αυτο φορουμ αλλα θα θελα να πω κατι!
το λαθος που κανουμε ειναι οτι προσπαθουμε να προσαρμοστουμε με αυτα που μας δινουν και οχι να ζηταμε παραπανω!
ημουν ενα χρονο εξωτερικο και ημουν σε χωρα που πριν 2 χρ δοκιμαζε σε μια πολη μονο τα 100mbs και μετα απο 5 μηνες το καναν σε ολη την χωρα.εμεις δηλαδη γιατι να μην εχουμε?γιατι να μην ζητησουμε?γιατι να μην τους κανουμε να φτιαξουν καλα δικτυα και να παρεχουν υπηρεσιες.πληρωνουμε για υπηρεσιες που μας διαφημιζουν και δεν τις εχουμε.και αν τους ρωτησεις θα σου πουν φταινε οι γραμμες που τις αναβαθμιζουν σιγα σιγα.και ρωταω τωρα εγω?πως μπορουν να διαφημιζουν και να πουλανε κατι που δεν μπορουν να το προσφερουν?
αλλα και εμεις ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο αλλου και κοιταμε τι πρεπει να γινει για να εχουμε τελικα αυτο για το οποιο πληρωνουμε και επρεπε να εχουμε!
εν τελει για μενα δεν φταιει κανενας αλλος εκτος απο τα δυκτια της χωρας.ουτε τα γαιδουρια ουτε τα τορεντ ουτε κανενας αλλος.φταινε οι χαλια υποδομες.και με αυτες μας υποσχονται πραγματα που δεν μπορουν να μας τα δωσουν.

----------


## yiapap

@asterix32
Δεν είπε κανείς να μην δώσουν 100Mbit, 1000Mbit, εκατομμύρια Mbit.
Είπαμε ότι σήμερα που δίνουν "έως" θα μπορούσαν να τιμολογούν τις υπηρεσίες τους διαφορετικά δίνοντας; καλύτερο επίπεδο εξυπηρετησης σε όλους!
Τίποτε παραπάνω, τίποτε λιγότερο.

----------


## midnightsun

> @asterix32
> Δεν είπε κανείς να μην δώσουν 100Mbit, 1000Mbit, εκατομμύρια Mbit.
> Είπαμε ότι σήμερα που δίνουν "έως" θα μπορούσαν να τιμολογούν τις υπηρεσίες τους διαφορετικά δίνοντας; καλύτερο επίπεδο εξυπηρετησης σε όλους!
> Τίποτε παραπάνω, τίποτε λιγότερο.


Η σημερινή κατάσταση είναι έτσι, γιατί προσπαθούν να μαζεύουν πελάτες δηλαδή ;  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Η σημερινή κατάσταση είναι έτσι, γιατί προσπαθούν να μαζεύουν πελάτες δηλαδή ;


Booming Market
Economics 101
Στο χέρι μας είναι να τους πιεσουμε να μην είναι ζούγκλα.

----------


## midnightsun

> Booming Market
> Economics 101
> Στο χέρι μας είναι να τους πιεσουμε να μην είναι ζούγκλα.


Κρίνοντας από ότι βλέπω γύρω μου (άσχετα με υπολογιστές κτλ), δύσκολο το βλέπω.

----------


## dkazaz

> Η σημερινή κατάσταση είναι έτσι, γιατί προσπαθούν να μαζεύουν πελάτες δηλαδή ;


Στη στρατιγική το λέμε "land-grab" δηλαδή προσπαθείς σαν τρελός να μαζέψεις όσους πελάτες μπορείς, πάση θυσία ακόμα και αν δε μπορεις να τους εξυπηρετήσεις! Αργότερα όταν έρθει ο κορεσμός στην αγορά, η έμφαση γυρνάει στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών για να τους κρατήσεις :Laughing: 




> Αν είναι ξεκάθαροι οι όροι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, φαντάζομαι ότι τα απεριόριστης χρήσης πακέτα, στο εξωτερικό θα είναι πραγματικά απεριόριστης χρήσης.


Αν λένε απεριόριστο, σημαίνει αληθινά απεριόριστο - είναι λίγο ακριβά, αλλά οι πλειοψηφεία (δηλ. η μάζα) είναι ΟΚ με τα άλλα πακέτα, όπότε αυτά απευθύνονται σε power users. Αν οι όροι δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι, τους πας στα διακστήρια :Cool:

----------


## midnightsun

Το θέμα «αλόγιστη χρήση», με προβληματίζει. Αν η σύνδεση δεν έρχεται με κάποιο όριο όπως είναι τώρα τα περισσότερα πακέτα(εκτός αν υπάρχουν κρυφά όρια), τότε το «αλόγιστη» από που προκύπτει ;

----------


## mrsaccess

Γιατί πρέπει η κατανάλωση να χρεώνεται επιπλέον; Γιατί μια ταινία πχ που είναι σε blueray και «ζυγίζει» 24GB να μην πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμη μέσω internet;

Οι ανάγκες και η χρήση BW πρέπει να αυξηθούν και όχι να μειωθούν. Το BW δεν είναι πετρέλαιο ή ντομάτες που μπορεί κάποτε να τελειώσουν.

----------


## da59190

> .........................................
> Οι ανάγκες και η χρήση BW πρέπει να αυξηθούν και όχι να μειωθούν. Το BW δεν είναι πετρέλαιο ή ντομάτες που μπορεί κάποτε να τελειώσουν.


Ακριβώς :One thumb up:

----------


## Tiven

Συμφωνώ με όσους είπαν πως πρέπει να έχουμε στόχο τα περισσότερα και όχι να συμβιβαζόμαστε με αυτά που έχουμε , που σε αυτή τη χώρα *ακόμα και αυτά τα λίγα είναι άστα να πάνε*...

Όσο για την δημιουργία αυτού του νήματος και το πάθος κάποιων στην υποστήριξη αυτής της άποψης , δεν έχω να πω τίποτα παρά μόνο "ντροπή".

----------


## JimBss

Θα βάλουμε όρια και στην πληροφόρηση τώρα; και που ξέρεις εσύ τι κατεβάζει ο καθένας; πρέπει να είναι παράνομα παιχνίδια και τσόντες; Απαράδεκτη λογική που θυμίζει Κίνα... Το διαδύκτιο πάει πίσω έτσι και όχι μπροστά, σκέψου π.χ. το youtube αν υπήρχε αν είχαμε όλοι ογκοχρέωση...

----------


## etsouk2000

Kλασσικος ελληνικός ραγιαδισμός, ενοχικά κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, κατοχικό σύνδρομο κλπ. Να προσέχουμε μήπως μας τελειώσει το ιντερνετ... Έλεος... Να βαλω λίγο ιντερνετ στην άκρη μήπως και δεν έχουμε αργότερα;; Μου θυμίζει το τραγικό "ε ρε κατοχή που σου χρειάζεται" που έλεγε ο πατέρας μου. E guess what, κατοχή δεν ήρθε ποτέ ξανα... Ξυπνήστε. Όταν πληρώνετε για να σας δίνετε κάτι απεριόριστα, απενοχοποιηθείτε και κατασπαταλήστε το όπως γουστάρετε, απεριόριστο είναι.

----------


## dkazaz

> Γιατί πρέπει η κατανάλωση να χρεώνεται επιπλέον; Γιατί μια ταινία πχ που είναι σε blueray και «ζυγίζει» 24GB να μην πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμη μέσω internet;
> 
> Οι ανάγκες και η χρήση BW πρέπει να αυξηθούν και όχι να μειωθούν. Το BW δεν είναι πετρέλαιο ή ντομάτες που μπορεί κάποτε να τελειώσουν.


Πολύ σωστά. Απο την άλλη πλευρά όμως δεν είναι και τσάμπα - το δυκτιο κοστίζει και η συνεχείς αναβάθμιση του capacity για να κρατήσεις σταθερά τα επίπεδα υπηρεσίας, αυξάνει σημαντικά το κόστος μια τηλεπικοινωνιακής εταιρίας που ούτως ή άλλως, πενταροδεκάρες βγάζει, ακόμα και χάνει άνα πελάτη adsl στην αρχή της ανάπτυξης. Μόνο όταν σταθεοποιηθεί η αγορά και το πελατολόγιο, σταματήσουν τα συνεχεί network upgrades και μπουν όλα σε μία σειρά βγάζει κέρδος.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα μοντέλα 'χωρητικότητας' δυκτίου και τιμολόγησης που χρησημοποιούνται είναι σχεδιασμένα για τη 3η φαση, ενώ οι πρώτοι χρήστες του ιντερνέτ είναι συνήως άτομα σαν εμάς με αυξυμένες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## emeliss

> σταματήσουν τα συνεχεί network upgrades


Η ανάπτυξη των δικτύων δεν σταματάει ποτέ. Αν το κάνουν είναι καταδικασμένοι.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όταν πληρώνετε για να σας δίνετε κάτι απεριόριστα, απενοχοποιηθείτε και κατασπαταλήστε το όπως γουστάρετε, απεριόριστο είναι.


*Το απεριόριστο είναι ανέκδοτο*. Κάποιοι βλέπουν σφαιρικά ένα θέμα και τρέχετε να τους κατακεραυνώσετε με χαρακτηρισμούς.
Το θέμα δεν είναι αν η χρήση του internet πρέπει ή όχι να περιορίζεται. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα πεπερασμένα μεγέθη. Είτε το θέλουμε, είτε όχι.

Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί ο βέλτιστος τρόπος χρήσης του δικτύου.

----------


## anon

Το ότι μιλάμε για ογκοχρέωση αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ειναι επίσης ένα στατικό μοντέλο. Απλά ειναι μια άλλη μέθοδος τιμολόγησης. Για παράδειγμα ένας χρήστης με γραμμή 1Mbps εφόσον η γραμμή του δουλεύει στο φούλ, σε ένα μήνα μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πολύ 250GB το μήνα, και όπως είπαμε εφόσον η γραμμή του μπορεί και δουλεύει στο τέρμα. Αυτο ειναι μόνο εφικτό, εφόσον υπάρχουν αρκετοί συνδρομητές, που "καταναλώνουν" σημαντικά λιγότερο, γιατί ήδη ο πάροχος έχει έναν διαμοιρασμό αυτού του όγκου, πχ σε 50 χρήστες. Αρα για να πιάσει ο ένας τα 250, οι άλλοι 49 δεν πρέπει να κατεβάσουν απολύτως τίποτα, ή στους 100, οι άλλο 99 να κατεβάσουν συνολικά 250 ώστε να μπορεί ο ένας να κατεβάσει τα αλλα 250. 

Και να ρθούμε τώρα στο προκείμενο. Αυτός ο διαμοιρασμός που οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν και δεν εννοούν να καταλάβου, δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα είτε επειδή δεν έχουμε βαριούς χρήστες (24/7) ή έχουμε πάρα πολλούς ελαφρούς χρήστες. Διαφορετικά θα έχεις γραμμή 1Mbps και αφήνοντας τον υπολογιστή να κατεβάζει νυχθημερόν, αντι για 250, θα κατεβάσεις 100 ή και λιγότερο, όπως επίσης όμως δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα και στους άλλους χρήστες. Ο δε αριθμός που χρησιμοποιηθηκε 1:50 ειναι πολυ αισιόδοξος, όσο ανεβα'ινει η ταχύτητα αυτό το νούμερο αλλάζει επίσης προς το χειρότερο, 1:100 ή και 1:500.... Τώρα εαν στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, λόγω του ότι είναι μεγάλες, σταματήσουμε να έχουν ζωντανά (μουλάρια, γαιδούρια κλπ) να κατεβάζουν όλη μέρα, όλα καλά. Εαν συνεχιστεί το ίδιο, θα έχεις πχ γραμμή 24Mbps και θα παίζει σαν 1Μbps ή και χειρότερα. 

Και αυτό γιατί ναι μεν για τον πάροχο (με τις δικές του γραμμές), η τελική ADSL δεν έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά στο κόστος, είτε έχεις 1 είτε 24 το κόστος per port ειναι το ίδιο, απο την άλλη οι υπόλοιπες γραμμές σε εθνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο, έχουν σημαντική διαφοροποίηση, και επίσης αυτές δεν αλλάζουν το κόστος τόσο δραματικά όσο οι ADSL. Οι πάροχοι ξεπερνούν αυτόν τον σκόπελο, απλά κάνοντας περισσότερο overbooking.

Η πρόταση για μια πιθανή αλλαγή του τρόπου τιμολόγησης είναι για να είναι πιο τίμιο το σύστημα γιαυτούς που δεν καταναλώνουν πολύ και πληρώνουν ουσιαστικά αυτοί την ασύδωτη χρήση απο άλλους χρήστες, και όχι μόνον αυτό, αλλά έχουν και χαμηλότερη ποιότητα στο Ιντερνετ.

Λυπάμαι μόνο που δεν το καταλαβαίνετε ότι η εναλλακτική που ήδη χρησιμοποιούν και θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ευρέως στο μέλλον οι πάροχοι ειναι πολύ χειρότερη απο την χρήση cap. Η χρήση TS και deep packet inspection, όπως πχ έκανε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τον χειμώνα, θα γίνει ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενη, ήδη χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά με "διακριτικότητα". Και αυτό σημαίνει ένα πράγμα. Ο πάροχος θα ελέγχει τι πρέπει και μπορείς να βλέπεις, και τί όχι, ασχέτως bw. Είναι αυτό που λέμε network neutrality. Γιαυτούς που δεν ειναι διατιθημένοι να χάσουν το flat rate γιατί θέλουν να κατεβάζουν ασύστολα, το ΤS σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις απεριόριστο bw να κατεβάζεις ότι θέλει ο πάροχος... Και μόνον αυτό.. Και ο νοών νοείτο.... Εγώ προτιμώ να έχω κανένα έλεγχο στο τι κατεβάζω, και ας έχω όριο (λογικό πάντα), στον όγκο....

Ορισμενοι εδώ προτιμούν να έχουν flat rate, και να μην παίζουν πχ τορρεντς, και τα νόμιμα (όπως είχαμε δείξει τον χειμώνα που είχε κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο δίκτυο της), και ένα σωρό άλλα. Δηλαδή να έχεις απεριόριστο όγκο, για το σερφάρισμα μόνο και τα email. Που ξέρεις, αργότερα με το TS μπορεί να θεωρήσουν ότι δεν πρέπει να βλέπεις και youtube ή άλλα online video sites...

----------


## aa144

Παιδιά, την εποχή όπου δεν υπήρχαν υδρόμετρα στα σπίτια για τη μέτρηση της κατανάλωσης του νερού, και η χρέωση γινόταν στο περίπου με το κεφάλι (πόσοι έμεναν στο κάθε σπίτι) την πρόλαβε κανένας; Θυμάστε τι χρήση κάναμε στο νερό τότε;

Υπάρχουν και σήμερα χώρες χωρίς υδρόμετρα (όχι τριτοκοσμικές), αλλά εκεί έχουν πολύ νερό...

----------


## karavagos

Στην Ιαπωνία (χρόνια μπροστά σε θεματα bandwidth) ψάχνουν ήδη τρόπους να περιορίσουν τους παράνομους p2p χρήστες. Και αυτό γιατί έχουν ανακαλύψει πως το 1% των χρηστών καταναλώνουν 47% του internet traffic (!!!). Και η πλεοψηφία αυτού του 1% είναι οι παράνομοι p2p file traders. Για την ώρα όλοι οι μεγάλοι ISPs *συμφώνησαν* πρώτα να προειδοποιούν αυτούς τους χρήστες και έπειτα να τους κάνουν ban, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μαθαίνουν οι εταιρίες που έχουν το copyright τα στοιχεία αυτών των χρηστών.

Στο Stanford ήδη ψάχνουν για βελτίωση στους αλγόριθμους του TCP προκειμένου να αποφύγουν το λεγόμενο "Train wreck scenario". Και σαν κύριες αιτίες αναφέρουν το P2P και το Video.

Ο Bob Briscoe (από την BT) παρουσίασε πέρυσι στην IETF ένα εκπληκτικό paper για την ψευδαίσθηση ότι η ισότητα των flows των πακέτων (όπως είναι στην τρέχουσα μορφή του το TCP) είναι η καλύτερη λύση, από το οποίο παραθέτω την εισαγωγή.

_Resource allocation and accountability have been major unresolved problems with the Internet ever since its inception. The reason we never resolve these issues is a broken idea of what the problem is. The applied research and standards communities are using completely unrealistic and impractical fairness criteria. The resulting mechanisms don't even allocate the right thing and they don't allocate it between the right entities. We explain as bluntly as we can that thinking about fairness mechanisms like TCP in terms of sharing out flow rates has no intellectual heritage from any concept of fairness in philosophy or social science, or indeed real life. Comparing flow rates should never again be used for claims of fairness in production networks. Instead, we should judge fairness mechanisms on how they share out the `cost' of each user's actions on others._

Ο Lawrence G. Roberts (αρχιτέκτονας του ARPANET) προτείνει την βελτίωση του δικτύου και όχι του TCP, στηριζόμενος στην τεχνολογία του "flow management" που ο ίδιος δημιούργησε για την εταιρία του.

_Although the multi-flow unfairness that P2P uses remains, flow management gives us a simple solution to this: Control each flow so that the total traffic to each IP address (home) is equally and fairly distributed no matter how many flows they use. This eliminates the need for peering into everyone’s data to stop P2P and creates a fair distribution of Internet capacity._

Με άλλα λόγια, όλοι αναγνωρίζουν πως το P2P είναι άδικο στην κατανάλωση των πόρων (αυτοί που ισχυρίζονται ότι το bandwidth είναι άπειρο/απεριόριστο, ας το μοιράσουν στους γείτονές τους χωρίς να δίνουν προτεραιότητα στον εαυτό τους) και τείνουν προς την μελέτη/σχεδιασμό/εφαρμογή πρακτικών, σύμφωνων με το Net Neutrality, και με τελικό σκοπό την ισότητα μεταξύ όλων των χρηστών.

Είτε το θέλετε, είτε δεν το θέλετε, το "δίκτυο" θα αλλάξει...

----------


## tasos1917

Αν δεν είχα επιλογή και η ογκοχρέωση ήταν μονόδρομος από τις εταιρείες θα υπέγραφα για ογκοχρέωση.
Από τη στιγμή που  συμφωνούν να τους πληρώνω απεριόριστο απαιτώ απεριόριστο.
Αν νιώθετε ένοχοι να κάνετε μόνο σερφάρισμα,εγώ θα χρησιμοποιώ ότι συμφώνησα με την εταιρεία μου.
Αν μάλιστα δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει ότι μου υποσχέθηκε θα της ρίχνω μπινελίκια χωρίς να έχω τύψεις.
Αν κάποιοι έχουν τύψεις που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό που πληρώνουν, να παν να ανάψουν κανένα κερί στην εκκλησία υπέρ γρήγορου internet και να εξομολογηθούν την αμαρτία του downloading στον πνευματικό τους.

Υ.Γ Και να σημειωθεί ότι εγώ σπάνια κατεβάζω και αυτό καμιά διανομούλα Linux.

----------


## emeliss

> Αν νιώθετε ένοχοι να κάνετε μόνο σερφάρισμα,εγώ θα χρησιμοποιώ ότι συμφώνησα με την εταιρεία μου.
> Αν μάλιστα δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει ότι μου υποσχέθηκε θα της ρίχνω μπινελίκια χωρίς να έχω τύψεις.


Στο πρώτο έχεις δίκιο.
Στο δεύτερο απόλυτο άδικο. Προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι έχεις συμφωνήσει με τον πάροχο σου. Σου ξαναλέω. ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Τα μεγέθη είναι ΠΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ. Επιπλέον σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να ρίχνεις μπινελίκια.

----------


## chal_4

Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Με πολιτισμένο τρόπο μπορείς να πετύχεις περισσότερα.
Εξάλλου με την εταιρεία σου συμφώνησες για ταχύτητα ΕΩΣ Χmbps

----------


## aa144

> "ε ρε κατοχή που σου χρειάζεται" που έλεγε ο πατέρας μου. E guess what, κατοχή δεν ήρθε ποτέ ξανα... Ξυπνήστε.



Στην Ελλάδα μένεις; Ο πατέρας σου σε συντηρεί; Σε Δημόσιο, ΔΕΚΟ είσαι; Κοίτα γύρω σου καλύτερα...

----------


## chal_4

> Στην Ελλάδα μένεις; Ο πατέρας σου σε συντηρεί; Σε Δημόσιο, ΔΕΚΟ είσαι; Κοίτα γύρω σου καλύτερα...


Ε Εντάξει... μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Σίγουρα η κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση, αλλά όχι και κατοχή. Αλλιώς δεν θα συζητάγαμε για την αλόγιστη χρήση ίντερνετ, αλλά για την αλόγιστη σπατάλη των αγαθών από τους κατακτητές μας...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στο πρώτο έχεις δίκιο.
> Στο δεύτερο απόλυτο άδικο. Προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι έχεις συμφωνήσει με τον πάροχο σου. Σου ξαναλέω. ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Τα μεγέθη είναι ΠΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ. Επιπλέον σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να ρίχνεις μπινελίκια.


με συγχωρεις φιλε μου αλλα να σου πω κατι? αν εγω δεν θελω κανενα ειδους περιορισμο ειτε ογκοχρεωσης ειτε χρονοχρεωσης και ειμαι ετοιμος να πληρωσω για αυτο ο παροχος δεν θα μου το προσφερει το απεριοριστο? αυτος θα χασει τοτε εμενα απο πελατη και θα παω σε αλλον που θα το κανει (το χρημα κανεις δεν μισησε)

δεν νομιζω φιλε μου να ισχυσει αυτο που λες γιατι απλα θα κλεισει το μαγαζι του.

Υ.Σ αν και επισης προσωπικα γνωριζω σε αντιθεση με καποιους φιλους εδω οτι ποτε δεν θα μπει κανεις περιορισμος στο διαδικτυο ανεξαρτητα την χρηση του γιατι αυτο πληρωνει τους μισθους των εργαζομενων στους ISP και μπορει καποιοι να διαφωνουν αλλα αν δεν υπηρχαν οι χρηστες που θεωρουν ανεπιθυμητους (τορρεντακιδες/παιχνιδακιδες κτλ) οι ISP θα ειχαν ακομα PSTN.

ξερω οτι πολλοι δεν θα συμφωνησετε μαζι μου αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτη (οποιος εχει προσβασεις εκει που ολοι ξερετε μπορει να δει ποσο ειναι το ποσοστο των P2P/GAMES σε αντιθεση με τους απλους χρηστες εγω το λεω επειδη βλεπω ολα τα γνωστα sites που ασχολουνται με HTTP/FTP/P2P/GAMES και ειναι ΤΙΓΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ απο ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ αυτοι ολοι κατα εσας ειναι το 5% των χρηστων εγω διαφωνω.

οτι αφορα αυτα που λετε περι περιορισμους η οχι δεν εχω καμια αντιρρηση εγω θα πληρωσω και θα εχω το απεριοριστο χρησης εσεις αποφασιστε οτι θελετε για την δικη σας παρτη (αλλα μην φωναζετε μετα αν δεν σας συμφερει) γιατι θα ειναι αργα αγαπητοι μου.

οι περιορισμοι αν μπουν θα μπουν με τα μετρα του καθε ISP οχι με τα δικα σας μετρα και σταθμα αυτο ξεχαστε το.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ε Εντάξει... μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Σίγουρα η κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση, αλλά όχι και κατοχή. Αλλιώς δεν θα συζητάγαμε για την αλόγιστη χρήση ίντερνετ, αλλά για την αλόγιστη σπατάλη των αγαθών από τους κατακτητές μας...


εγω θα ελεγα

αχρηστο ειναι το ADSL και αχαριστοι οι χρηστες του ολο ζητανε και δεν τους φτανει ριξτε τους στο PSTN (και οχι 56 Kbps αλλα 33.600Kbps) και αφηστε τους εκει.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στην Ελλάδα μένεις; Ο πατέρας σου σε συντηρεί; Σε Δημόσιο, ΔΕΚΟ είσαι; Κοίτα γύρω σου καλύτερα...


ευτυχως/δυστυχως για πολλα.

οχι συντηρω τον εαυτο μου μονος.

ναι εκει δουλευω

βλεπω και δεν βλεπω μελλον...

για αυτο μια ειναι η λυση PSTN ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

ADSL επι πληρωμη και μονο μεχρι 2Mbps (πολλα ειναι αλλωστε)

Υ.Σ ξερω οτι δεν τα ειπες σε εμενα απλα πλακα κανω χωρις παρεξηγηση.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Kλασσικος ελληνικός ραγιαδισμός, ενοχικά κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, κατοχικό σύνδρομο κλπ. Να προσέχουμε μήπως μας τελειώσει το ιντερνετ... Έλεος... Να βαλω λίγο ιντερνετ στην άκρη μήπως και δεν έχουμε αργότερα;; Μου θυμίζει το τραγικό "ε ρε κατοχή που σου χρειάζεται" που έλεγε ο πατέρας μου. E guess what, κατοχή δεν ήρθε ποτέ ξανα... Ξυπνήστε. Όταν πληρώνετε για να σας δίνετε κάτι απεριόριστα, απενοχοποιηθείτε και κατασπαταλήστε το όπως γουστάρετε, απεριόριστο είναι.


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.

οσο για το κατοχη μπα...γερμανος μας χρειαζεται μαλλον.

----------


## linkinp

μαγκες εχετε καταλαβει πως εχουμε ελευθερη οικονομια????

δλδ αν παρω ενα αμαξι 25000cc και μια νταλικα και καιω ολη την βενζινης της πατρας θα φταιω????δεν θα φταιω,πληρωσα,δεν εκλεψα.και οσοι τα λετε αυτα ισως δινεται λιγοτερη σημασια στα χρηματα απο οτι πρεπει.

και στο κατω κατω αμα θελω να κατεβασω 25 σεασον σε 1080 p θα το κανω γιατι πληρωνω και γουσταρω να βλεπω 1080p που στο εξωτερικο βλεπουν χωρις να κατεβαζουν-πληρωνουν.


πληρωνω για συνδεση 4 mbps 24/7 και θα την ξεζουμιζω για οσο θελω!ειναι σαν να πας να παρεις ενα αμαξι και να σου πει ο πωλητης μην πας πανω απο 50!χαχαχαχα...

οποιος θελει να κατεβαζει ειναι δικαιωμα του να το κανει οσο θελει,αν υπαρξει προβλημα,ειναι προβλημα του οτε,αυτου που παιρνει τα χρημματα μας.τελος

----------


## tasos1917

Και όταν αγοράζετε καμιά κόκα κόλα από το περίπτερο να μην την πιείτε μονορούφι,να κοιτάξετε να βγάλετε καμιά βδομάδα.
Πολλοί κομμουνιστές μαζευτήκαμε εδώ μέσα.

----------


## midnightsun

> Και όταν αγοράζετε καμιά κόκα κόλα από το περίπτερο να μην την πιείτε μονορούφι,να κοιτάξετε να βγάλετε καμιά βδομάδα.
> Πολλοί κομμουνιστές μαζευτήκαμε εδώ μέσα.


 :Respekt:  Σε συνδυασμό με το avatar.

----------


## karavagos

> Και όταν αγοράζετε καμιά κόκα κόλα από το περίπτερο να μην την πιείτε μονορούφι,να κοιτάξετε να βγάλετε καμιά βδομάδα.
> Πολλοί κομμουνιστές μαζευτήκαμε εδώ μέσα.


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος φίλε μου. :Razz: 

Ας υποθέσουμε πως αγοράζετε μισή-μισή μια κόκα κόλα εσύ με κάποιον φίλο σου.
Εσύ την πίνεις χρησιμοποιώντας 1 καλαμάκι, ενώ αυτος την πίνει χρησιμοποιώντας 2 καλαμάκια.
Χρησιμοποιώντας τον ίδιο ρυθμό μεταφορά υγρού ανά καλαμάκι, στο τέλος ο φίλος σου θα έχει πιει διπλάσια ποσότητα από σένα, αλλά θα έχει πληρώσει τα ίδια με σένα.
Πόσο διατεθιμένος θα ήσουν να το επαναλάβεις?  :Thinking: 

Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσω: το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο φίλος σου, είναι το 2ο καλαμάκι (δηλαδή ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του p2p προγράμματος).

----------


## anon

Θα πρέπει σαν καταναλωτές να αποφασίσουμε τι θέλουμε. Εαν ζητάμε flat rate, οι εταιρίες δεν ειναι χαζές, αυτό θα δώσουν, ένα υποτιθέμενο flat rate, με άλλου είδους "περιορισμού". Κατ εξοχήν άπειρο ή απεριόριστο δεν υπάρχει. Τι προτιμάτε; Ελεγχόμενο ως προς την διακίνηση ή χωρίς τέτοιο έλεγχο αλλά ελεγχόμενο ως προς τον όγκο; Το τι θα επικρατήσει δυστυχώς θα το κρίνει το καταναλωτικό κοινό. Αυτό που ζητά περισσότερο ο κόσμος αυτό θα δώσουν οι εταιρίες.  Και δυστυχώς την καραμέλα flat rate πιπιλίζουν πολύ οι heavy downloaders και μετά μερικά χρόνια, ίσως να μην έχουμε network neutrality.... Αυτό το γουστάρουν πολύ οι θιασώτες του κεντρικού ελέγχου, που θέλουν να χαλιναγωγήσουν τον κόσμο...

Και για να εξηγήσουμε που μπορεί να οδηγήσει αυτό. Πρώτα απο όλα το είδαμε, σοβαρό περιορισμό σε πρωτόκολλα p2p, όπως torrents, και το είδαμε παλιότερα με την HOL, πρόσφατα με την Οτενετ που έφαγε κράξιμο, υπάρχουν μυνήματα ότι και άλλοι το κάνουν αλλά πιο διακριτικά. Επίτηδες κώλυμα σε voip η άλλα πρωτόκολλα όπως video streaming ειδικά εαν ο πάροχος έχει ανάλογη δική του δραστηριότητα. Μπορούμε να φανταστούμε και άλλες χρήσεις, όπως πχ επίτηδες χαμηλές ταχύτητες (ή και καθόλου) σε κρυπτογραφημένες επικοινωνιες (σιγά μην σας αφήσουμε να επικοινωνείτε χωρίς να σας καταγράφουμε), δυσχέρεια σε πρόσβαση σε σιτες που δεν συνάδουν με την πολιτική της εταιρίας, του κόμματος, της της της κλπ.... You got the point.

----------


## emeliss

> με συγχωρεις φιλε μου αλλα να σου πω κατι? αν εγω δεν θελω κανενα ειδους περιορισμο ειτε ογκοχρεωσης ειτε χρονοχρεωσης και ειμαι ετοιμος να πληρωσω για αυτο ο παροχος δεν θα μου το προσφερει το απεριοριστο? αυτος θα χασει τοτε εμενα απο πελατη και θα παω σε αλλον που θα το κανει (το χρημα κανεις δεν μισησε)
> ... 
> οι περιορισμοι αν μπουν θα μπουν με τα μετρα του καθε ISP οχι με τα δικα σας μετρα και σταθμα αυτο ξεχαστε το.


Κανένας πάροχος δεν προσφέρει απεριόριστο. Κανένας, άρα όπου και να πας ένα και το αυτό. Αν έχεις πολύ βαθιά τσέπη μπορείς να πληρώσεις το εγγυημένο. Ξέχνα την ογκοχρέωση, ξέχνα την χρονοχρέωση.

Περιορισμοί υπάρχουν σε όλα τα κομμάτια ενός δικτύου. Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί η βέλτιστη λύση. Που είναι το δύσκολο στο να το καταλάβεις αυτό;

Οι θέσεις του anon με καλύπτουν απόλυτα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κανένας πάροχος δεν προσφέρει απεριόριστο. Κανένας, άρα όπου και να πας ένα και το αυτό. Αν έχεις πολύ βαθιά τσέπη μπορείς να πληρώσεις το εγγυημένο. Ξέχνα την ογκοχρέωση, ξέχνα την χρονοχρέωση.
> 
> Περιορισμοί υπάρχουν σε όλα τα κομμάτια ενός δικτύου. Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί η βέλτιστη λύση. Που είναι το δύσκολο στο να το καταλάβεις αυτό;
> 
> Οι θέσεις του anon με καλύπτουν απόλυτα.


ειδες που δεν με καταλαβες
εγω μιλαω αν επιβαλλουν αυτο που λενε οι χρηστες εδω τους περιορισμους
εγω δεν θελω και πληρωνω για αυτο

Υ.Σ αναγκη το ιντερνετ φιλε μου δεν το εχω διοτι απο την εργασια μου εχουμε "μισθωμενη" αρα εγγυημενη ταχυτητα και οτι θελω χρησιμοποιω αυτη ακομα και απο το σπιτι μεσω τελνετ.

απλα το τοπικ αυτο με εχει εκνευρισει λιγο γιατι καποιοι δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτοι που κατηγορουν ως βαριους χρηστες και λενε οτι ειναι η μειοψηφια (που διαφωνω εγω λογο στοιχειων που εχω) η ελλαδα θα ηταν στο PSTN ακομα χαρη αυτων εχει μπει το ADSL.

και αν ποτε νομιζετε οτι θα μπουν περιορισμοι με τα μετρα του καταναλωτη και οχι των εταιρειων χασατε.

θα γινει οπως το θελουν οι εταιρειες ειτε σας αρεσει ειτε οχι.

αν το θελετε αυτο κανενα προβλημα εγω το θελω απεριοριστο και θα το εχω.

ο anon και πολλοι χρηστες εχουν σωστες ιδεες αλλα θα της εφαρμοσουν οι εταιρειες??????

επισης ενα αναπαντητο ερωτημα μου ειναι ο χρηστης που εκανε αυτο εδω το τοπικ γιατι οταν εβαλε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κοφτες και καλα φωναζε????? για το καλο το εκανε η εταιρεια.

----------


## Antre

> ...αν παρω ενα αμαξι 25000cc και μια νταλικα και καιω ολη την βενζινης της πατρας θα φταιω????δεν θα φταιω,πληρωσα,δεν εκλεψα.και οσοι τα λετε αυτα ισως δινεται λιγοτερη σημασια στα χρηματα απο οτι πρεπει....


Ναι αλλά αν κάψεις περισσότερη βενζίνη θα την πληρώσεις, σωστά; Όσο περισσότερη κάψεις τόσα λεφτά θα πληρώσεις. Και δεν νομίζω να σου πουλά κανένας νταλίκα λέγοντάς σου ότι δεν θα πληρώνεις την βενζίνη




> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος φίλε μου.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε πως αγοράζετε μισή-μισή μια κόκα κόλα εσύ με κάποιον φίλο σου.
> Εσύ την πίνεις χρησιμοποιώντας 1 καλαμάκι, ενώ αυτος την πίνει χρησιμοποιώντας 2 καλαμάκια.
> Χρησιμοποιώντας τον ίδιο ρυθμό μεταφορά υγρού ανά καλαμάκι, στο τέλος ο φίλος σου θα έχει πιει διπλάσια ποσότητα από σένα, αλλά θα έχει πληρώσει τα ίδια με σένα.
> Πόσο διατεθιμένος θα ήσουν να το επαναλάβεις? 
> 
> Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσω: το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο φίλος σου, είναι το 2ο καλαμάκι (δηλαδή ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του p2p προγράμματος).


Και να συμπληρώσω σε αυτό ότι άλλοι έχουν πιο μικρά καλαμάκια και άλλοι μεγαλύτερα. Δηλαδή γιατί ένας με μια αργή σύνδεση (μην ξεχνάμε πόση μεγάλη διακύμανση έχουμε στην Ελλάδα με τον χαλκό) να υποφέρει από έναν καμένο torrentakia που τυγχάνει να έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα άρα και μεγαλύτερη "κατάληψη" στο bandwidth ενώ πληρώνουν τα ίδια λεφτά ;

----------


## emeliss

> απλα το τοπικ αυτο με εχει εκνευρισει λιγο γιατι καποιοι δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτοι που κατηγορουν ως βαριους χρηστες και λενε οτι ειναι η μειοψηφια (που διαφωνω εγω λογο στοιχειων που εχω) η ελλαδα θα ηταν στο PSTN ακομα χαρη αυτων εχει μπει το ADSL.
> 
> και αν ποτε νομιζετε οτι θα μπουν περιορισμοι με τα μετρα του καταναλωτη και οχι των εταιρειων χασατε.


Άρα κινούμαστε στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος. Επειδή κάποιοι κατηγορούν τους βαριούς χρήστες δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να πας στο άλλο άκρο. Ο περιορισμός είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Με νοοτροπία "θέλω απεριόριστο" οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν ότι τους βολέψει. Μην φανταστείς βέβαια πως θα δουλέψει η ελεύθερη αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός.
Τώρα που είναι νωρίς όμως, οι πελάτες έχουν την δύναμη να τους στρέψουν προς μια κατεύθυνση που θα βολέψει και τους δύο. Μία δύναμη που θα την χάσουν όταν το πρόβλημα φτάσει στην πόρτα μας.



Off Topic


		karavagos, που είχες χαθεί;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εχει φτασει στην πορτα μας (βλεπε MTU σε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ , κοφτες σε αλλους κτλ)

απλα δεν το εχουμε παρει χαμπαρι.

και οπως αναφερα εμενα προσωπικα με ενοχλει περισσοτερο διοτι πληρωνω SERVERS στο εξωτερικο (γερμανια και αμερικη) και δεν μπορω να παιζω η να κανω διαφορα πραγματα γιατι η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ κανει οτι γουσταρει χωρις να λεει τιποτα και με εχει γραμμενο στα παλια της υποδηματα (για να μην πω κατι πιο χοντρο) αλλα ενταξει εγω το ελυσα το προβλημα μου με τα αναλογα μετρα και εκει που τους ποναει (με χανουν απο πελατη εμενα και αλλους) αλλα τα προβληματα παραμενουν φιλε μου οταν το 50% των συνδρομητων ζηταει περιορισμο χρησης του αλλου 50% (αυτο δεν ειναι καταπατηση των δικαιωματων).

για αυτο ειπα οτι ναι μεν εχετε καλες ιδεες αλλα δυστυχως οι εταιρειες θα κανουν αυτο που θελουν εκεινες και εσεις απλα μετα θα φωναζετε αλλα τοτε θα ειναι αργα....

----------


## psytransas

Off Topic





> Αν κάποιοι έχουν τύψεις που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό που πληρώνουν, να παν να ανάψουν κανένα κερί στην εκκλησία υπέρ γρήγορου internet και να εξομολογηθούν την αμαρτία του downloading στον πνευματικό τους.


- Πατερ, με παρεσυρε ο εξω απο δω και τις τελευταιες μερες κατεβασα πανω απο 100GB!
- Τεκνο μου, αυτο ειναι μεγαλη αμαρτια. Για να συγχωρεθει πρεπει να κανεις seeding τουλαχιστον μεχρι 1-1 !!! 

 :ROFL:

----------


## anon

Οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν αυτο που επιθυμούν ή νομίζουν ότι θέλουν οι πελάτες. Αυτη την στιγμή νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε μετρημένοι στα χέρια αυτοί που θέλουν γραμμές 24άρες και τιμολογιακή πολιτική βάση όγκου (όχι με πακέτα για γέλια όπως πχ της 4ΝΕΤ, 1GB κλπ, αλλά ρεαλιστικά όρια). Ο περισσότερος κόσμος, ακόμη και αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το διαδίκτυο και χρησιμοποιούνται απο φίλους και γνωστούς ως σημεία αναφοράς του τι πρέπει να πάρουν, είναι θιασώτες του flat rate at all cost όπως φαίνεται και απο το νήμα. Και οι εταιρίες αυτό δίνουν. Εαν βγεί μια εταιρία και δώσει πακέτο όπως το περιγράφω, και αυτό μαζεύει όλον τον κόσμο, νασαι σίγουρος ότι θα το δώσουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες, και ο ανταγωνισμός τότε θα είναι πόσα περισσότερο GB δίνω με τα ίδια λεφτά ή στα τόσα GB πόσο χρεώνει η κάθε εταιρία. Επειδή δεν έχει πετύχει αυτό το μοντέλο, γιαυτο δεν βλέπουμε και ανταγωνισμό σε κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί απλά δεν υφίσταται.

Οσο για το αν θα παει κάποιος σε άλλη εταιρία, όταν πλέον όλες βάλουν το TS και σιγά σιγά θα γίνονται όλο και πιο αδιάκριτες (και με τις ευλογίες των εταιριών media, δισκογραφίας και κινηματογράφου, παρόλες τις παράπλευρες απώλειες), τότε δεν θα υπάρχει πλέον που αλλού να πάς.

----------


## maik

> !ειναι σαν να πας να παρεις ενα αμαξι και να σου πει ο πωλητης μην πας πανω απο 50!χαχαχαχα...


Μεθαυριο ,του Αγ. Πνευματος να βγεις στην εθνικη και να πας με 180. Αν σε εμποδισουν οι υπολοιποι που κινουνται να πας στον πωλητη του αυτοκινητου και να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.

----------


## midnightsun

> Μεθαυριο ,του Αγ. Πνευματος να βγεις στην εθνικη και να πας με 180. Αν σε εμποδισουν οι υπολοιποι που κινουνται να πας στον πωλητη του αυτοκινητου και να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.


Άκυρο, η ταχύτητα μπορεί να είναι *έως* το όριο ταχύτητας.


Off Topic


		Κανονικά κάποιους που πάνε με 80 όταν το όριο μπορεί να είναι 120, πρέπει να τους κόβουν πρόστιμα γιατί είναι κινούμενα εμπόδια.

----------


## atheos71

Off Topic


		Το οδόστρωμα "ελέγχεται" για τα χιλιόμετρα ταχύτητας που "σηκώνει";

----------


## Antre

> Μεθαυριο ,του Αγ. Πνευματος να βγεις στην εθνικη και να πας με 180. Αν σε εμποδισουν οι υπολοιποι που κινουνται να πας στον πωλητη του αυτοκινητου και να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.


Βασικά η "ογκοχρέωση" ή τα όρια στον όγκο ουσιαστικά είναι η βενζίνη.  Στ αυτοκίνητα όμως όση βενζίνη καις πληρώνεις.... γιατι να μην γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο και με τα Gbytes ; Δεν είναι άδικο για αυτούς που πληρώνουν τα ίδια λεφτά αλλά επειδή μπαίνουν μόνο σε ώρες αιχμής η γραμμή τους σέρνεται γιατί κάποιοι κατεβάζουν κυριολεχτικα όλο το internet εκείνη τη στιγμή; 

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να υπήρχε πάντα αρκετο bandwidth χωρίς χρεώσεις αλλά αυτό πρακτικά δεν γίνεται... εκτός αν την πληρώσουν "όλοι" τις εκάστοτε αναγκαίες αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## emeliss

Η ογκοχρέωση είναι η χειρότερη πρακτική για έλεγχο. Ούτε ο πελάτης μπορεί να είναι με μετρητές μην περάσει τα χbytes, ούτε ο πωλητής μπορεί να παίξει με ένα τέτοιο πακέτο.

----------


## Antre

> Η ογκοχρέωση είναι η χειρότερη πρακτική για έλεγχο. Ούτε ο πελάτης μπορεί να είναι με μετρητές μην περάσει τα χbytes, ούτε ο πωλητής μπορεί να παίξει με ένα τέτοιο πακέτο.


Καλά δεν εννοώ από το πρώτο Gbyte. Μπορεί ας πούμε να πέσει το πάγιο στα 10 ευρώ και να σου προσφέρει μέχρι 100 gbyte και από εκεί και πάνω να σε χρεώνει ανά Gbyte ή να σου ρίχνει την ταχύτητα σου.

Απλά θέλω να πω την αδικία του να πληρώνουν άλλοι τις αναγκαίες αναβαθμίσερις που προκύπτουν από την υπερβολική χρήση άλλων.

----------


## Tiven

Γιατί να μην φτιάξουν ειδικά προγράμματα που οι ταχύτητες θα είναι έως 2-4mbps "εγγυημένες" ειδικά για browsing ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι , με ογκοχρέωση *φυσικά*  και με κάποιο τρόπο να μην εππηρεάζονται από τους άλλους. 

Φυσικά να είναι αρκετά πιο φθηνά.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί να μην φτιάξουν ειδικά προγράμματα που οι ταχύτητες θα είναι έως 2-4mbps "εγγυημένες" ειδικά για browsing ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι , με ογκοχρέωση *φυσικά*  και με κάποιο τρόπο να μην εππηρεάζονται από τους άλλους. 
> 
> Φυσικά να είναι αρκετά πιο φθηνά.


Γιατί θέλει πολλά λεφτά ο εξοπλισμός που θα το κάνει αυτό;
Γιατί τους βολέυει να λένε 24  και να έχεις 3 κλπ

----------


## JimBss

Ρε είναι απλά τα πράματα. Όποιος θέλει ποιότητα θα την πληρώνει (βλέπε conn-x 24) άν θές φθηνό πας στην άλτεκ και δε διαμαρτύρεσαι όταν κατεβάζεις με 80Κ σε 24αρα γιατί προφανώς οι torrentάκηδες γονατίζουν το δίκτυο. Λύσεις υπάρχουν από τα μέσα των εταιριών. Μου φαίνεται ότι μερικοί προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος για τις δύσκολες μέρες: οι πάροχοι θα αναγκαστούν να δίνουν τους χρήστες τους κανονικά στις Aρχές... Για σκεφτείτε, με ένα σπάρο δύο τρυγόνια.

----------


## Antre

> ...Όποιος θέλει ποιότητα θα την πληρώνει (βλέπε conn-x 24) άν θές φθηνό πας στην άλτεκ ....




Off Topic



Σιγά και την ποιότητα του connx. Το παρουσιάζεις λες και είναι εταιρική γραμμή.

----------


## JimBss

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Σιγά και την ποιότητα του connx. Το παρουσιάζεις λες και είναι εταιρική γραμμή.


Αν συγκρίνεις τις συγκεκριμένες έχει μεγάλη διαφορά

----------


## Tiven

> Ρε είναι απλά τα πράματα. Όποιος θέλει ποιότητα θα την πληρώνει (βλέπε conn-x 24) άν θές φθηνό πας στην άλτεκ και δε διαμαρτύρεσαι όταν κατεβάζεις με 80Κ σε 24αρα γιατί προφανώς οι torrentάκηδες γονατίζουν το δίκτυο. Λύσεις υπάρχουν από τα μέσα των εταιριών. Μου φαίνεται ότι μερικοί προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος για τις δύσκολες μέρες: οι πάροχοι θα αναγκαστούν να δίνουν τους χρήστες τους κανονικά στις Aρχές... Για σκεφτείτε, με ένα σπάρο δύο τρυγόνια.


Σιγά την ποιότητα....
Αν είναι να κατεβάζω από http γρήγορα επειδή μου κάνει traffic shaping στο νόμιμο torrent του ubuntu , άντε γεια.

Φυσικά δεν θα μιλήσω για τα τεχνικά προβλήματα στις γραμμές γιατί υποθέτω δεν μιλάμε για την υποδομή του ΟΤΕ που *όλοι* οι πάροχοι είναι στο ίδιο καζάνι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σιγά την ποιότητα....
> Αν είναι να κατεβάζω από http γρήγορα επειδή μου κάνει traffic shaping στο νόμιμο torrent του ubuntu , άντε γεια.
> 
> Φυσικά δεν θα μιλήσω για τα τεχνικά προβλήματα στις γραμμές γιατί υποθέτω δεν μιλάμε για την υποδομή του ΟΤΕ που *όλοι* οι πάροχοι είναι στο ίδιο καζάνι.


εγω παντως που θα παω σε αυτους του ΟΤΕ (conn-x) βλεπω τον γειτονα με την 24αρα και εκτος οτι συγχρονιζει στα 24576 (250μ απο κεντρο) 4 line att τερματιζει η γραμμη του στα κατεβασματα απο παντου και παιζει παιχνιδια μεχρι 60 ping.

ξερεις τι με πειραζει στην συγκεκριμενη "ακατανομαστη εταιρεια" η κοροιδια που δεν σεβονται τον πελατη και το κυριοτερο οτι πληρωνω κατι και το χαιρονται αλλοι γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να παιξω θα σου αρεσε να πληρωνεις σερβερ π.χ για BF2 κτλ και να παιζω εγω αντι για σενα.

αν μου βρεις εσυ εναν απο τους ιδιωτες με αυτα??? τοτε τα λεμε

γιατι αν εσυ π.χ εχεις ως 24 => συγχρονιζεις στα 14 και κατεβασεις 70% κατω απο αυτα που πρεπει τοτε μεινε στον ιδιωτη.

εγω θα προτιμησω να παω στον ΟΤΕ παντως.

διοτι εγω αγαπητε μου απο τα 250μ που απεχω απο ΟΤΕ με εβαλε η "ακατανομαστη" εταιρεια στα 1500 και εχω απο 4 line att σε 19 αν σου λεει τιποτα αυτο.

αλλα γενικα με τον ΟΤΕ που κατηγορουν καποιοι εγω δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα και αν ειχα δεν με κοροιδευε κανεις αλλα ελυνε τα προβληματα οχι σαν αυτους στην "ακατανομαστη" εταιρεια.

να το χαρουν το μαγαζακι τους οσο τα αρπαζουν διοτι θα κλεισει λιαν συντομως.

----------


## anon

> Η ογκοχρέωση είναι η χειρότερη πρακτική για έλεγχο. Ούτε ο πελάτης μπορεί να είναι με μετρητές μην περάσει τα χbytes, ούτε ο πωλητής μπορεί να παίξει με ένα τέτοιο πακέτο.


Κάνεις λάθος. Σίγουρα είναι πιο εύκολο να του δώσεις ένα σύρμα και να τον αφήσεις να πιάσει όσα πιάσει, ή εσκεμμένα να πιάσει πολύ λιγότερα  :Whistle:  αλλά ούτε δύσκολο είναι ούτε τίποτα απο όσα αναφέρεις. Οι εταιρίες κινητής δίνουν ασυρματικό ιντερνετ με ογκοχρέωση, αρα η δυνατότητα τέτοιου billing δεν ειναι πυρηνική επιστήμη, και ούτως ή άλλως απο όσο ξέρω όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν στατιστικά στους χρήστες τους με τις συνδέσεις που έκαναν, διάρκεια και όγκο (ανα σύνδεση μάλιστα)... Αρα όλα τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν και μετριούνται.

Οσο για τους συνδρομητές κυκλοφορούν άπειρα εργαλεία και μάλιστα δωρεάν που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά, δηλαδή διαφόρων μετρήσεων, καθώς και όγκου, εργαλεία που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά κατευθείαν διαβάζοντας σχετικά στοιχεία απο τον ρούτερ και πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## Zer0c00L

anon εχεις πει παρα πολυ σοφες κουβεντες και λυσεις που μπορουν να τις πραγματοποιησουν αν θελουν οι παροχοι.

το ζητημα οπως ειπαν ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.

----------


## midnightsun

> anon εχεις πει παρα πολυ σοφες κουβεντες και λυσεις που μπορουν να τις πραγματοποιησουν αν θελουν οι παροχοι.
> 
> το ζητημα οπως ειπαν ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.



Αφού την κάνουν τη δουλειά τους γιατί να κουράζονται με το άλλαζουν τον τρόπο που δουλεύουν ;  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

H προσδοκία μεγαλυτέρων κερδών απ'ό,τι των επενδύσεων,είναι ενάντια στις λύσεις που μόνον απίθανες δεν είναι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειναι μια αποψη..και αυτη
αλλα σκεψου και το αλλο να ξεσηκωθει γενικα ο λαος και να γινει τις γαλλιας το ...... και να τους παρει και αυτους η μπαλα.

η πολιτικη αυτη μαρκετιγκ "μικρο κοστος παραγωγης => μεγαλα κερδη" εχει αποτυχει οταν εχεις να κανεις με πελατες γιατι αν σου φυγει ενας πελατης και ειναι δυσαρεστημενος το εχασες το παιχνιδι.

ξερεις σε ποσα χρονια ολοι αυτοι οι ειδημονες στους παροχους θα ειναι ανεργοι.?

----------


## atheos71

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει κι αυτό ,αλλά δε γίνεται σε κρίσιμους τομείς ζωής....Για τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες θα γίνει;

----------


## midnightsun

Να ξεσηκωθεί ο λαός για το broadband ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να ξεσηκωθεί ο λαός για το broadband ;


οταν δεν εχεις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο (που ειναι πρωτη αναγκη) μηνες να δω τι θα κανεις.

----------


## atheos71

> Να ξεσηκωθεί ο λαός για το broadband ;


Περί άλλων ο "ξεσηκωμός" .... αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για internet ,τηλέφωνα κλπ συναφή. :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει κι αυτό ,αλλά δε γίνεται σε κρίσιμους τομείς ζωής....Για τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες θα γίνει;




Off Topic


		ξερεις γιατι? απλα δεν εχουμε τα κοτσια και ο καθενας κοιταει την παρτη του.

κοροιδευουμε τους γαλλους η αλβανους αλλα αυτοι ειχαν το θαρρος να ξεσηκωθουν που εμεις δεν το εχουμε.

αυτο το εχουμε μονο για να διαδηλωνουμε να εμποδιζουμε τον συμπολιτη μας να παει σπιτι του/εργασια του να του καιμε το αμαξι / το σπιτι κτλ
	


........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Περί άλλων ο "ξεσηκωμός" .... αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για internet ,τηλέφωνα κλπ συναφή.


που δεν τα εχουμε κιολας οπως λενε τα συμβολαια μας.

----------


## atheos71

> [offtopic]ξερεις γιατι? απλα δεν εχουμε τα κοτσια και ο καθενας κοιταει την παρτη του.




Off Topic


		Περί "ευνουχισμένων" πολιτών,ο λόγος.Συμφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα.

----------


## midnightsun

> Περί άλλων ο "ξεσηκωμός" .... αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για internet ,τηλέφωνα κλπ συναφή.


Όσοι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα φαντάζομαι με το φαγητό ή την στέγαση, αν ξεσηκωθεί κανείς θα είναι μάλλον γι' αυτά παρά για το Internet.

----------


## rebeskes

Χμμμμμ Αλόγιστη χρήση Internet? και μόνο η φράση είναι αξιολύπητη.!!!!
Παλεύουμε να έχουμε γραμμές με μεγάλο εύρος και μας πειράζει ο πιτσιρικάς που θέλει να κατεβάσει όλο το internet(και να το βάλει σε 2 δισκέτες, κάπου το είχα δει!)? Και στο κάτω κάτω άνθρωποι ενάντιοι στην αλόγιστη χρήση Internet εάν το χρησιμοποιείτε για επαγγελματική δουλειά τότε hellascom και αφήστε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους να σερνόμαστε θα έχετε και καλύτερη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση!!!
Άκου αλόγιστη χρηση Internet ναι μαμα θα παω για ύπνο!! 
Το κοινό μας καλό ήθελε και ο παπαδόπουλος !!! γιατί τώρα δεν θα γινόντουσαν πάρτυ και το βράδυ όλοι για ύπνο δεν θα είχαμε και ναρκωτικά παιδική πορνεία κ.ο.κ.!!! να μη σου πω και το πρωι επιθεώρηση κλίνης!!!!!!!!!!
Μάλιστα κυριε λοχαγε η κάτω κλίνη μου ανήκει και είναι έτοιμη προς επιθεώρηση!

----------


## atheos71

> Όσοι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα φαντάζομαι με το φαγητό ή την στέγαση, αν ξεσηκωθεί κανείς θα είναι μάλλον γι' αυτά παρά για το Internet.


Υπάρχει και η παιδεία και η υγεία (οι "δίδυμοι" πύργοι) .... σε άμεση συνάρτηση με τα πάντα,ακόμη και με τα διαδικτυακά προιόντα ....
Είναι ανεξάντλητη συζήτηση που δεν πρέπει να γίνει εδώ .... Άλλο θέμα ....

----------


## midnightsun

> Υπάρχει και η παιδεία και η υγεία (οι "δίδυμοι" πύργοι) .... σε άμεση συνάρτηση με τα πάντα,ακόμη και με τα διαδικτυακά προιόντα ....
> Είναι ανεξάντλητη συζήτηση που δεν πρέπει να γίνει εδώ .... Άλλο θέμα ....


Τα 2 πρώτα μας απασχολούν από την ίδρυση του Ελληνικού κράτους και ακόμα τίποτα.   :Sad:

----------


## JimBss

Προσωπικά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ περίεργο να ξεσηκωθούμε για Broadband, το ADSLgr μας έχει χειραφετήσει! Οι ISPs τρέχουν... Μακάρι να γινόταν και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής ότι γίνετε εδώ...

----------


## atheos71

> Τα 2 πρώτα μας απασχολούν από την ίδρυση του Ελληνικού κράτους και ακόμα τίποτα.


Nεοραγιάδικης νοοτροπίας γαρ! :Twisted Evil: 
Στο μόνο που είμαστε ίσοι όλοι ... στο ότι μεταβολή δε θα υπάρξει για μας,δυστυχώς :Sad: 

Επί θέματι ,το αλόγιστη χρήση δε το δέχομαι απ'τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν ίσα μέτρα και σταθμά ,να το προσδιορίσουν.Ποιά είναι αυτά ,τα γνωρίζει κανείς;Με αυθαίρετη απόφαση
εξάγονται κι επιβάλλονται και προσδιορίζονται ,σύμφωνα με τα θέλω ολίγων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προσωπικά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ περίεργο να ξεσηκωθούμε για Broadband, το ADSLgr μας έχει χειραφετήσει! Οι ISPs τρέχουν... Μακάρι να γινόταν και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής ότι γίνετε εδώ...


το ADSLgr μπορει να το εχει κανει αυτο που λετε αλλα οι ISP μας εχουν γραμμενους στα υποδηματα που δεν εχουν.

----------


## emeliss

> Οι εταιρίες κινητής δίνουν ασυρματικό ιντερνετ με ογκοχρέωση, αρα η δυνατότητα τέτοιου billing δεν ειναι πυρηνική επιστήμη, και ούτως ή άλλως απο όσο ξέρω όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν στατιστικά στους χρήστες τους με τις συνδέσεις που έκαναν, διάρκεια και όγκο (ανα σύνδεση μάλιστα)... Αρα όλα τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν και μετριούνται.
> 
> Οσο για τους συνδρομητές κυκλοφορούν άπειρα εργαλεία και μάλιστα δωρεάν που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά, δηλαδή διαφόρων μετρήσεων, καθώς και όγκου, εργαλεία που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά κατευθείαν διαβάζοντας σχετικά στοιχεία απο τον ρούτερ και πάει λέγοντας...


Δεν μιλάω για το τεχνικό κομμάτι από πλευράς εταιρίας. Μιλάω για τις πωλήσεις που, πίστεψέ με, θα τους δέσει τα χέρια. Η μεγάλη δύναμη στο adsl αυτή την στιγμή είναι ότι πουλούν τα πακέτα σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, χωρίς πολλά πολλά, ακόμα και από το τηλέφωνο.
Βάλε τώρα να του λες "μπλα, μπλα μπλα bytes, μπλα μπλα ογκοχρέωση". Τον μπέρδεψες και τον έχασες τον πελάτη. 

Από πλευράς χρήστη, άπειρα εργαλεία υπάρχουν,  αλλά και οι περισσότεροι χρήστες είναι άπειροι.
Χρειάζονται πιο "αόρατες" (για τον πελάτη) λύσεις.

anon, ο μέσος χρήστης διαφέρει κατά πολύ από αυτό που είσαι εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι.

----------


## vagsta

Αν θα σταματησει το Ρ2Ρ οι μισοι παροχοι θα χαθουν και οι υπολοιποι μισοι θα πεινασουν. Οποιος θελει ταχυτητα ας πληρωσει μια 24αρα συνδεση να την εχει και ας μην παραπονιεται για τα δικαιωματα των αλλων. Σιγα μην βαλουμε και τροχονομο στο κατεβασμα τωρα.

----------


## sdikr

> το ADSLgr μπορει να το εχει κανει αυτο που λετε αλλα οι ISP μας εχουν γραμμενους στα υποδηματα που δεν εχουν.


Καθόλου γράμενους δεν μας έχουν,  βλέπεις δεν είμαστε απλα΄ενας χρήστης που σε 4 μήνες δεν θα είναι χρήστης

----------


## eth

Αυστηρότερα μέτρα/ενέργιες κατά τις πειρατείας νομίζω χρειάζονται, με συνεργασία των provider. Νομίζω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του bandwidth που λέτε ότι "σπαταλείται", είναι ουσιαστικά υλικό που διανέμεται παράνομα (ταινίες, mp3, warez). Άλλα μήπως, λέω μήπως, οι ίδιοι οι providers ΟΥΤΕ αυτό διατίθενται να κάνουν καθότι βλέπουν ότι έτσι θα χάσουν πελατεία;  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβως οπως το ειπες φιλε μου πιο πανω.

επειδη θα χασουν χρηματα και επειδη υπαρχει και η νομοθεσια που τους καλυπτει (δικαστηριο ευρωπαικων κοινοτητων) κανουν τα στραβα ματια.

απλα θελει προσοχη και απο μας.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καθόλου γράμενους δεν μας έχουν, βλέπεις δεν είμαστε απλα΄ενας χρήστης που σε 4 μήνες δεν θα είναι χρήστης


δεν με καταλαβες τι εννοω φιλε της Σ.Ο

οι ISP λεω μας εχουν γραμμενους εμας τους απλους χρηστες.

εσας το ADSLgr.com αλλα και την οποιαδηποτε σελιδα την αντιμετωπιζουν αναλογα με τι κινηση εχει και τα ποσα μελη.

----------


## linkinp

σιγα που νοιαστηκαν φιλε μου.καλως η κακως ενας μεγαλος ογκος των πωλησεων τους ειναι απο ατομα που δεν γνωριζουν,η λεγομενη αρπαχτη δηλαδη...

----------


## sdikr

> δεν με καταλαβες τι εννοω φιλε της Σ.Ο
> 
> οι ISP λεω μας εχουν γραμμενους εμας τους απλους χρηστες.
> 
> εσας το ADSLgr.com αλλα και την οποιαδηποτε σελιδα την αντιμετωπιζουν αναλογα με τι κινηση εχει και τα ποσα μελη.


Ουτέ εσύ κατάλαβες

Εμάς  τους χρήστες  που έχουμε μυαλό να σκεφτούμε  το συνολικό    project,  ναι φυσικά και μας βλέπουν, τον  αλλό που με το παραμικρό θα κάνει καταγγελεία δεξια - αρίστερα  - κέντρο μόνος του ΟΧΙ

Βέβαια  πάντα θα μπορούσαμε  να βάλουμε αλάτι  ...........................

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ουτέ εσύ κατάλαβες
> 
> Εμάς τους χρήστες που έχουμε μυαλό να σκεφτούμε το συνολικό project, ναι φυσικά και μας βλέπουν, τον αλλό που με το παραμικρό θα κάνει καταγγελεία δεξια - αρίστερα - κέντρο μόνος του ΟΧΙ
> 
> Βέβαια πάντα θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε αλάτι ...........................


για να το λες κατι θα γνωριζεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## OrderlordTank

Απαλλαγη.Η ισοπεδωση εγινε.Γυρισα σε 1mb απο 8mb (παντα connex) και ειδα την υγεια μου.Απο 120-170 το ping επεσε στο 60-80 σε ελληνικους servers.Κι 1 χρονο πριν σε αυτο το thread προσπα8ουσα να υποστηριξω την λογικη.Η ισοπεδωση εγινε κι εγω βολευτηκα αφου οι λεγομενοι heavy users (torrentακηδες κ.τ.λ.) με προσπερασαν κι ειναι τωρα στις ονομαστικες 24αρες.Με γεια τους και χαρα τους.Αλλωστε οταν 8α αντιληφ8ουν οτι το traffic control 8α χει φτασει σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιριες 8α ναι αργα.Μονοι τους εμπηξαν τα νυχακια τους κι εβγαλαν τα ματακια τους.Απαλλαγη... :Whistle:

----------


## AGGANIS

Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια....
Κατεβηκα απο τα 8mb στα 2 και ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα.
Διαφορα ....

----------


## anon

Eγω τάλεγα τόσο καιρό αλλά κανείς δεν με άκουγε. με "μάλωναν" μάλιστα που συνηγορούσα πρακτικές αυτοκυριαρχίας στην απληστία του bandwidth. Τώρα οι κάποιοι λίγοι (αναλογικά) τορεντάκιδες έκαναν και θα κάνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο κακό στο σύνολο των χρηστών. Και παλαιότερα με το πακετοπρόβλημα, αλλά και τώρα. Η μόνη ίσως σωτηρία σε αυτό ειναι το πολύ ακριβό μέχρις στιγμής κόστος μηχανών deep packet inspection και στο ότι θα ανέβει η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας ελπίζω σε 20+% πάρα πολύ σύντομα ώστε να κάνει ασύμφορη την χρήση deep packet inspection και να κρατήσει χαμηλά το ποσοστό των ασύδοτων downloads σε σχέση με το γενικό σύνολο. εαν το ποσοστό αυτών ξεπεράσει το 2-4% τότε και θα πιτάρουμε, και θα βάζουν οι πάροχοι traffic shaping.

----------


## pitsinis7

εγω δεν κατεβαζω καθολου...αλλα αν μπει οριο θα διακοψω την συνδεση...στο κατω κατω δεν γουσταρω ορια σε κατι το οποιο πληρωνω ειδικα επειδη ειναι απεριοριστο....

----------


## lewton

Εγώ πάλι χθες βρέθηκα σε γραμμή Conn-X 2 Mbps ενός φίλου στην Πύλο και το browsing σερνόταν.
Άλλαξα και τους DNS αλλά τίποτα.
Πιθανόν να έχει τιγκάρει η γραμμή της OTEnet από Τρίπολη για Αθήνα (πέφτουμε στον BBRAS Tri1).

Πάντως ισχύει ότι με 2 Mbps είσαι άρχοντας. Εγώ στην Πύλο έχω μια 2άρα της Altec Telecoms και πετάει (στο ίδιο αστικό κέντρο όπου το Conn-X σερνόταν).

----------


## Plutonium

Ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο οπισθοδρομικά σκέφτονται κάποια άτομα και δει,όταν είναι κάτω από τα 30...εγώ χρησιμοποιώ rs τον τελευταίο καιρό,και θα συνεχίζω!!!
Πείτε μου κάτι...πληρώνει ο καθένας το λογαριασμό του;ΝΑΙ.
Στις διαφημήσεις προβάλλεται το DL ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ;ΝΑΙ.
Έχω δικαίωμα να αφήνω όλη μέρα ανοικτό το pc μου;ΝΑΙ.

Αν μπουκώνει η γραμμή σας και δε μπορείτε να ολοκληρώσετε τις τόσο σοβαρές σας εργασίες,τα παράπονά σας στον ISP.Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι p2p users,είναι όλοι αυτοί οι nubs που βάλανε adsl επειδή θέλουνε να το χρησιμοποιούνε για ανόητους σκοπούς.Έρχομαι σε επαφή με  πολλά είδη ανθρώπων,τόσο με άτομα που ήμασταν μαζί στη σχολή τόσο και από παιδιά που παίζαμε μαζί μπάσκετ μικροί.Τόσο οι πιο μορφωμένοι,όσο και οι λιγότερο,χρησιμοποιούνε το adsl για youtube,youporn,χαζά και ανόητα forum που δεν έχουνε να προσφέρουνε το παραμικρό ίχνος γνώσης,myspace κτλπ. και κάψιμο εγκεφάλου με ολοήμερο μαραθώνιο wow.Όλοι αυτοί δεν ενοχλούνε κανέναν ε;;;
Το όλο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τους παρόχους που προσφέρουνε συμβόλαια σε μια τεράστια πελατειακή βάση χωρίς να έχουνε τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φταίει ένας χρήστης που αντλεί υλικό από το διαδίκτυο.
O p2p χρήστης δεν παίρνει μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που προκαλεί καρκίνο και την βάζει στην ταράτσα του για να πλουτίσει εις βάρος της υγείας των συνανθρώπων του,απλά χρησιμοποιεί τη γραμμή του.Όταν μια γραμμή λέει 24/1,δίνει πολύ λιγότερα στην πλειοψηφεία των πελατών.Εγώ ποτέ δεν ξεπέρασα τα ~14/0.8-0.9...
Αν ποτέ περάσει αυτή η αντιδραστική νοοτροπία που κάποια κολλημένα κεφάλια προτείνουνε,να είστε σίγουροι ότι η ποιότητα του διαδικτύου θα πέσει αισθητά.
Σαφέστατα και κάποιο πλουτίζουνε από το p2p και εκμεταλλεύονται την πληθώρα χρηστών τους,αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι με μια adsl σύνδεση μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση σε πράματα που κάποτε μόνο κάτι τύποι από ΒΠ και Γλυφάδα είχανε ή μπορούσανε να έχουνε και αυτό λόγο οικονομικού status quo.
Όλα αυτά που ακούγονται θυμίζουνε αντιδραστικές ιδεολογίες και μόνο.

----------


## c4lex

Δεν τολμώ να διαβάσω 100 σελίδες thread, οπότε σόρρυ αν επαναλαμβάνω γνώμη που έχει ειπωθεί. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω που χρειάζεται μια 24Mbps γραμμή. Εγώ με 1Mbps κάνω υπεράνετα αυτά που θέλω (ακόμα και p2p που και που). Άντε το τέλειο να ήταν 2Mbps. Παραπάνω, υποψιάζομαι είναι μια υπερβολή που σπρώχνεται και από τις brain-dead διαφημίσεις των ISP. 

Anyway, εύχομαι μόνο να μην φτάσουμε στο σημείο για δεύτερη φορά να αναπολούμε το flat-rate. Όπως το ξενέρωμα με τις ψηφιακές γραμμές. Ίσως ο μόνος λόγος που έβαλα DSL σπίτι ήταν το flat-rate (και το φθηνότερο συνολικό κόστος μετέπειτα). Η ταχύτητα ήταν απλά μια ευχάριστη "παρενέργεια".  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Αν μπουκώνει η γραμμή σας και δε μπορείτε να ολοκληρώσετε τις τόσο σοβαρές σας εργασίες,τα παράπονά σας στον ISP.Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι p2p users,είναι όλοι αυτοί οι nubs που βάλανε adsl επειδή θέλουνε να το χρησιμοποιούνε για ανόητους σκοπούς.


Αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτοί που τόσο υποτιμητικά χαρακτηρίζεις nubs δε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε 24άρες με 20 ευρώ το μήνα.
Αλλά για να το καταλάβεις αυτό πρέπει να μπορείς να δεις παρά πέρα από το μουλάρι σου.

----------


## Plutonium

> Αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτοί που τόσο υποτιμητικά χαρακτηρίζεις nubs δε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε 24άρες με 20 ευρώ το μήνα.
> Αλλά για να το καταλάβεις αυτό πρέπει να μπορείς να δεις παρά πέρα από το μουλάρι σου.





Προφανώς και δεν εννοώ αυτούς που εσύ εννοείς.
Άλλους εννοώ και το εξηγώ.

----------


## anon

> Ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο οπισθοδρομικά σκέφτονται κάποια άτομα και δει,όταν είναι κάτω από τα 30...εγώ χρησιμοποιώ rs τον τελευταίο καιρό,και θα συνεχίζω!!!
> Πείτε μου κάτι...πληρώνει ο καθένας το λογαριασμό του;ΝΑΙ.
> Στις διαφημήσεις προβάλλεται το DL ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ;ΝΑΙ.
> Έχω δικαίωμα να αφήνω όλη μέρα ανοικτό το pc μου;ΝΑΙ.


και το ίδιο θα έχει ο πάροχος εαν σου περιορίσει το bw όπως γουστάρει. δεν υπάρχει επίσης κανένας νομικά περιορισμός γιαυτό. Αντίθέτως μάλιστα τα τελευταία νέα (βλ Γαλλία, Αγγλία), είναι να παρακολουθούν την δραστηριότητα του καθενός και να κόβουν τα ποδάρια όποιου δεν συμβιβάζεται ή (η άλλη επιλογή) να σέρνονται κάποιες υπηρεσίες.  Και άσε το πισί σου ανοιχτό όλη μέρα. Παρεπιμπτόντως αμφιβάλω εαν 'εχεις υπολογίσει πόσο ρεύμα (και αντίστοιχα πόσο χρήμα σπαταλάς) καις για να κατεβάσεις ένα avi μιας ταινίας, σε σχέση με το να την νοικιάσεις απο το τοπικό βίντεο κλαμπ. Και μην μου αρχίσετε για περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχουν σε βιντεο κλαμπ, αυτές αποτελούν μικρό ποσοστό και το ξέρετε.




> Αν μπουκώνει η γραμμή σας και δε μπορείτε να ολοκληρώσετε τις τόσο σοβαρές σας εργασίες,τα παράπονά σας στον ISP.Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι p2p users,είναι όλοι αυτοί οι nubs που βάλανε adsl επειδή θέλουνε να το χρησιμοποιούνε για ανόητους σκοπούς.Έρχομαι σε επαφή με  πολλά είδη ανθρώπων,τόσο με άτομα που ήμασταν μαζί στη σχολή τόσο και από παιδιά που παίζαμε μαζί μπάσκετ μικροί.Τόσο οι πιο μορφωμένοι,όσο και οι λιγότερο,χρησιμοποιούνε το adsl για youtube,youporn,χαζά και ανόητα forum που δεν έχουνε να προσφέρουνε το παραμικρό ίχνος γνώσης,myspace κτλπ. και κάψιμο εγκεφάλου με ολοήμερο μαραθώνιο wow.Όλοι αυτοί δεν ενοχλούνε κανέναν ε;;;


Οχι φιλαράκι, δεν ενοχλούν κανένα. Ναι μάλιστα, έτσι είναι. Και εαν το θες εαν δεν υπήρχαν αυτοί οι νουμπάδες με την ελάχιστη ή περιορισμένη κατανάλωση σε bw που κάνουν δεν θα μπορούσες να έχεις την ταχύτητα που έχεις. Ισως δεν ίσουν στην εποχή που μόλις έγιναν οι διπλασιασμοί ταχύτητας και μειώσεις τιμών, που ξαφνικά όλοι μπήκαν να αρχίσουν να κατεβάζουν και σέρνονταν όλοι. Ειλικρινά, μα το θεό, θαθελα μια μέρα να μπορέσουν να βγούν πακέτα με καπ πιο οικονομικά και να το συνειδητοποιήσουν οι νουμπάδες ότι με ένα πακέτο καπ πχ 20GB που δεν το ξεπερνούν ποτέ κάνουν την δουλειά τους. Τότε να δείς γέλια. Προς στιγμή όμως τους σώζει τους τορεντάκιδες το μαρκετινγ, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δεν ηχεί καλά. 




> Το όλο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τους παρόχους που προσφέρουνε συμβόλαια σε μια τεράστια πελατειακή βάση χωρίς να έχουνε τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φταίει ένας χρήστης που αντλεί υλικό από το διαδίκτυο.


Και ναι και όχι. Ναι, υπάρχει και ευθύνη παρόχων. Γνωρίζουμε ειδικά μια "μεγάλη" εταιρία του χώρου, που πάντα πρέπει να φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι, για να κάνει αναβάθμιση κυκλωμάτων. Απο την άλλη όμως έτσι λειτουργεί το ADSL. Δεν ειναι μισθωμένο. Δεν σου δίνει εγγύηση ότι παρόλο που συγχρόνησες στα 24, θα έχεις 24! μπορείς να έχεις 2 μόνο mbps. Αν και το 2 ειναι πολύ λίγο, δεν παυει να ειναι ρεαλιστικό σαν σενάριο, όταν έχεις μια πελατειακή βάση όπου το 10% των χρηστών (πρόσεξε, είπα μόλις 10%) είναι ασύστολοι τορεντάκιδες, με τα πισιά να κατεβάζουν όλη μέρα. 




> O p2p χρήστης δεν παίρνει μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που προκαλεί καρκίνο και την βάζει στην ταράτσα του για να πλουτίσει εις βάρος της υγείας των συνανθρώπων του,απλά χρησιμοποιεί τη γραμμή του.Όταν μια γραμμή λέει 24/1,δίνει πολύ λιγότερα στην πλειοψηφεία των πελατών.Εγώ ποτέ δεν ξεπέρασα τα ~14/0.8-0.9...
> Αν ποτέ περάσει αυτή η αντιδραστική νοοτροπία που κάποια κολλημένα κεφάλια προτείνουνε,να είστε σίγουροι ότι η ποιότητα του διαδικτύου θα πέσει αισθητά.
> Σαφέστατα και κάποιο πλουτίζουνε από το p2p και εκμεταλλεύονται την πληθώρα χρηστών τους,αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι με μια adsl σύνδεση μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση σε πράματα που κάποτε μόνο κάτι τύποι από ΒΠ και Γλυφάδα είχανε ή μπορούσανε να έχουνε και αυτό λόγο οικονομικού status quo.
> Όλα αυτά που ακούγονται θυμίζουνε αντιδραστικές ιδεολογίες και μόνο.


Δεν προτείνουμε τίποτα. Ούτως ή άλλως κανείς δεν έχει την δύναμη να πείσει καμμένους τορρεντάκιδες, ότι αυτό που κάνουν είναι εν δυνάμει καταστροφικό για το network neutrality, ότι ειναι καταστροφικό για την ποιότητα του ιντερνετ για το σύνολο των χρηστών, ότι στην τελική τους κοστίζει περισσότερο απο ότι εαν νοικιάσουν το dvd απο το video club (σε ρεύμα)(*), ότι η ADSL δεν ειναι μισθωμένη, και προκειμένου να διατηρείται το χαμηλό κόστος, ειναι αναγαστικά μοιραζόμενη και μάλιστα όσο περνά ο καιρός και αυξάνουν μοιράζεται το ίδιο bw σε όλο και περισσότερους χρήστες, και το ότι δεν γίνεται δεν είναι γιατί έχουν δίκιο αλλά γιατί τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ των εταιριών αυτών έχουν τους τορεντάκιδες και το p2p ως κράχτη πώλησης οπότε δεν μπορούν να στραφούν με άμεσους τρόπους εναντίον, αλλά θα στραφούν με έμμεσους και αυτό ειναι που εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, αλλα οι τορρεντάκιδες δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν. Δεν πειράζει, εδώ είμαστε, τα γραπτά μένουν, και μετά ένα δυο χρόνια όταν θα φωνάζετε για πράγματα που πραγματικά αξίζουν προσοχής όπως το network neutrality , traffic shaping, κυνήγι των χρηστών p2p, τότε θα σας παραπέμπω σε αυτό το μήνυμα.

(*) πολλοί ειναι άτομα εξαρτώμενα απο άλλους (πχ γονείς), και επειδή κάποιος άλλος πληρώνει τον λογαριασμό, φυσικά δεν το σκέπτονται. Μην προσπαθείτε όμως να μου περάσετε ότι είστε ορθολογικά σκεπτόμενοι, απο την στιγμή που αδιαφορείτε για τα κόστη που κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να επωμίζεται για χάρη σας, και πολλές φορές χωρίς να το ξέρει ή να το συνειδητοποιεί.

----------


## Plutonium

Πρώτα απόλα με αποκαλείς τεμπέλη...nice behaviour from a mod :Thumb down: .
Επειδή είμαι πολύ μετριοπαθής σαν άνθρωπος δε θα κάτσω να σου πω ποιο είναι το βιογραφικό μου όσον αφορά στην σταδιοδρομία μου,τόσο στην πανεπιστημιακή όσο και  στην αμιγώς επαγγελματική.Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι ότι είμαι σε θέση να πληρώσω τη ΔΕΗ,και να έχω τα βασικά(σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξεπερνάω αυτό που λέμε μεσοαστός).
Γενικά επειδή ο καθένας πιστεύει ότι θέλει,και έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται,δε θα κάτσω να γράψω κατεβατό-απάντηση στο post σου..
Απλά να σου πω ότι τα dvd που νοικιάζεις,όταν ξεκινάνε και παίζουνε στο drive σου,αναγράφουνε κάτι για ενοικίαση σε τρίτα πρόσωπα κτλπ.Κάτι που  τα video club καταπατούνε,και εσύ συμμετέχεις σε αυτό.
Το κορυφαίο για το 10% των p2p users σε σχέση με το συνολικό αριθμό χρηστών internet είναι απλά γελοίο.Μου θυμίζει τους ρασοφόρους που βγαίνουνε στα κανάλια και λένε ότι το 97% των Ελλήνων έχουνε βαθιά πίστη στο Θεό,ως επιχείρημα για να παρεμβαίνουνε υπερ πατρίδος.Καλό να χρησιμοποιούμε την επιστήμη της στατιστικής για να υποστηρίξουμε τα επιχειρήματά μας,αλλά όσοι έχουνε βγει στην πιάτσα και ξέρουνε τι παίζει,καταλαβαίνουνε ότι οι αριθμοί τέτοιου είδους ερευνών δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.

ps:γράψε ότι θες,δε θα μπω καν στον κόπο να το διαβάσω.

----------


## maik

Πω πωωω
η ορμη του νεοφωτιστου!!!!!

διαχρονικο..........

----------


## vagsta

Δικαιωμα του του καθενος να κανει την συνδεση του οτι γουσταρει. Σιγα μην δωσει και λογαριασμο δηλαδη. Αλλωστε οι ταχυτητες των 4, 8, 24mbps αυτες τις χρησεις εξυπηρετουν. Τωρα αν καποιος πιστευει οτι θιγονται τα συμφεροντα του ας παει στον εισαγγελεα να το καταγγειλει. Η διαδικασια αυτη ειναι._

----------


## anon

> Γενικά επειδή ο καθένας πιστεύει ότι θέλει,και έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται,δε θα κάτσω να γράψω κατεβατό-απάντηση στο post σου..


Εσύ πρώτος πέξαξες αιχμές σε μυνήματα άλλων και φυσικά μάλλον αναφερόσουν στα δικά μου



> Απλά να σου πω ότι τα dvd που νοικιάζεις,όταν ξεκινάνε και παίζουνε στο drive σου,αναγράφουνε κάτι για ενοικίαση σε τρίτα πρόσωπα κτλπ.Κάτι που  τα video club καταπατούνε,και εσύ συμμετέχεις σε αυτό.


Κάνεις λάθος, και κάνε τον κόπο να ρωτήσεις ένα video club. Μπορεί ορισμένα να κάνουν κόπιες, αλλά ο κανόνας είναι ότι τα αγοράζουν, και μάλιστα πολύ ακριβότερα απο την κανονική τιμή αγοράς λιανικής τελικού καταναλωτή. Καλύτερα να μασάς παρα να μιλάς.




> Το κορυφαίο για το 10% των p2p users σε σχέση με το συνολικό αριθμό χρηστών internet είναι απλά γελοίο.Μου θυμίζει τους ρασοφόρους που βγαίνουνε στα κανάλια και λένε ότι το 97% των Ελλήνων έχουνε βαθιά πίστη στο Θεό,ως επιχείρημα για να παρεμβαίνουνε υπερ πατρίδος.Καλό να χρησιμοποιούμε την επιστήμη της στατιστικής για να υποστηρίξουμε τα επιχειρήματά μας,αλλά όσοι έχουνε βγει στην πιάτσα και ξέρουνε τι παίζει,καταλαβαίνουνε ότι οι αριθμοί τέτοιου είδους ερευνών δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.


Το 5% ή και λιγότερο και πως μπορεί να μπουκώνει τα κυκλώματα έχει αναλυθεί και τεκμηριωθεί και βγαίνει με απλή αριθμητική. Εαν λοιπόν δεν  καταλαβαίνεις απλά μαθηματικά δημοτικού εγώ δεν φταίω.




> ps:γράψε ότι θες,δε θα μπω καν στον κόπο να το διαβάσω.


Oπως θες. Αλλα εαν εκφράζεις απόψεις έναντι μυνημάτων άλλων, να είσαι έτοιμος να ακούσεις και αντεπιχειρήματα. Εκτός εαν δεν μπορείς να ακούς απόψεις άλλων, παρα μόνο τις απόψεις σου και αυτών που συμφωνούν με αυτές. Αυτό κάπως λέγεται, και μάλλον δεν συνάδει με άτομο με ευρεία πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση και επαγγελματική καταξίωση... Ακόμη και με τον πιο ακραίο συνομιλητή μου, ποτέ δεν απαξίωσα την συνομιλία, όσο και "κολλημένος" να ήταν σε κάποιες απόψεις, τεχνικές τουλάχιστον, εκτός απο δογματικές γιατί μόνο οι άνθρωποι σε δογματικές απόψεις (πχ ρασοφόροι όπως έγραψες), δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν γνώμη με τίποτα. Βλέπεις είναι θέμα πίστης.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Έλεος. Δλδ πόσα καταναλώνει ένα PC??? Στην ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ περίπτωση στοιχίζει 19 λεπτά / KWh. Δλδ με άλλα λόγια πρέπει:
1.	Να καταναλώνουμε γενικά πολλές KWh
2.	Να έχουμε ένα super duper σύστημα για να πιάσουμε υψηλή κατανάλωση
3.	Το μόνο που να κάνουμε με το PC είναι να κατεβάζουμε (για να φταίει το P2P για την κατανάλωση)
4.	Να κατεβάζουμε 1 – 1 ταινία
5.	Να σέρνετε το download.

Με απλά  λόγια… δεν γίνετε να συμβεί αυτό!

----------


## c4lex

> Έλεος. Δλδ πόσα καταναλώνει ένα PC??? Στην ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ περίπτωση στοιχίζει 19 λεπτά / KWh. Δλδ με άλλα λόγια πρέπει:
> 1.	Να καταναλώνουμε γενικά πολλές KWh
> 2.	Να έχουμε ένα super duper σύστημα για να πιάσουμε υψηλή κατανάλωση
> 3.	Το μόνο που να κάνουμε με το PC είναι να κατεβάζουμε (για να φταίει το P2P για την κατανάλωση)
> 4.	Να κατεβάζουμε 1 – 1 ταινία
> 5.	Να σέρνετε το download.
> 
> Με απλά  λόγια… δεν γίνετε να συμβεί αυτό!


Προσωπικά, δεν έχω κάτσει να σκεφτώ πόσο μου κοστίζει συνολικά να κατεβάσω μια ταινία από το Internet, αλλά το επιχείρημα του anon έχει και άλλες σωστές πτυχές. Αν βάλεις ότι μια ταινία μπορεί να ενοικιαστεί για 0.60€ για 6 ώρες και παίρνεις το αυθεντικό video (aka την καλύτερη ποιότητα που θα βρεις - DVDrip  &#175;\(o_0)/&#175 :Wink: , είναι γελοίο να βλέπεις αποκλειστικά από p2p.

Τώρα, υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις όπου μια ταινία δεν υπάρχει σε video clubs (όπως το Princess Bride που το έχω σε VHS και το έψαχνα σε DVD χωρίς τύχη). Ή περιπτώσεις όπου βαριέσαι να βγεις από το σπίτι βρε αδερφέ. Εκεί έχει ευθύνη και η βιομηχανία που ακόμα να φτιάξει φθηνό διαπλατφορμικό κανάλι να ενοικιάζεις/αγοράζεις μέσω internet.

Φταίνε και οι ISP που σου δίνουν bandwidth για το οποίο δεν μπορούνε να εγγυηθούνε (εδώ έπρεπε να επέμβει νόμος, κι ας γίνει πιο ακριβό το πολύ γρήγορο internet νομίζω). Πιστεύω ότι με έναν τέτοιο νόμο δεν θα έχουν και δικαιολογία οι ISP να μην επενδύουν σε καλύτερη υποδομή για ακόμα πιο γρήγορο internet. Anyway, μάλλον το'χετε ξανασυζητήσει σε 100 σελίδες, οπότε δεν θέλω να επαναλάβω τα ίδια.  :Razz: 

Είμαι κατά οποιουδήποτε trafficshaping/cap γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι οι ίδιοι οι ISP θα βάλουν μέτρο στον εαυτό τους αν αρχίζουν να γίνονται κοινός τόπος τέτοιες πρακτικές. Αλλά θέλει κι από την δική μας πλευρά μια σύνεση. Μην τους στρουμφάμε την μάνα επειδή μπορούμε...  :Razz:

----------


## anon

η κατανάλωση μπορει να προσδιορίστεί περίπου στα 4 σεντς την ώρα (μιλάμε για 200W στο pc). Oπότε κάνε λογαριασμό, εαν χρειαστείς μια μέρα αυτο κοστίζει σχεδόν 1 ευρώ. Οπότε έχει να κάνει με την περίπτωση. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αίναστρο. Σίγουρα η έλλειψη κάποιων τίτλων σε οδηγεί σχεδόν "αναγκαστικά" εκεί.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1. Alex δεν απάντησες στο post μου, παρόλο που το έβαλες σε quotes.
2. Σε ποιο DVD club το βρίσκεις με 0.60???
3. Το επιχείρημα σου anon είναι για τα μπάζα.
α. Δεν κατεβάζεις μόνο 1 ταινία. Τουλάχιστον δεν κάνεις μόνο αυτό.  :Razz: 
β. Δεν χρησιμοποιείς ένα ενεργοβόρο PC με 200W μόνο για downloading.
γ. Τα DVD στα DVD club συνήθως κάνουν 1-2 ευρώ για ταινίες και 6-12 για ολόκληρες σειρές.
δ. Για ένα avi 700ΜΒ αν κάνεις 1 ημέρα τότε μιλάμε για 8-9 kb/s (64-72kpbs). Με τέτοια ταχύτητα και η απλή DSL μας κάνει ή ακόμη μια γρήγορη με όριο (πχ 25GB). Οπότε αυτά που λες δεν έχουν νόημα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Συμφωνώ με τον [DSL]MANOS πως τα επιχειρήματά σας δεν στέκουν.

Ο υπολογιστής δεν καίει 1 ευρώ ρεύμα τη μέρα, δεν μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα βιντεοκλάμπ με 0.60 cents το 6ωρο και αν βρεις η βενζίνη που θα καις για να πας (και να ξαναπάς) θα είναι περισσότερη.

Επίσης από το διαδίκτυο κατεβάζεις ταινίες και σε high definition (είπατε για την ποιότητα του DVD; ) οι οποίες ακόμα και σε 1mbps γραμμή κατεβαίνουν σε λιγότερ από μέρα.  :Smile: 

Είναι γεγονός πως οι ISP κάνουν overbook το bandwidth τους γιατί διαφορετικά το κόστος πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερο (δικαιολογημένα). Ωστόσο αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να ζητάμε από τους χρήστες να αυτοπεριορίζονται βασιζόμενοι στην εσωτερική λειτουργία ενός ISP. Οι καταναλωτές πληρώνουν για αυτό που αναγράφει το συμβόλαιο το οποίο λέει πως η ταχύτητα δεν είναι εγγυημένη αλλά δεν λέει να κάνουμε οικονομία στο bandwidth.

----------


## anon

OK, αυτά που ακούω για χαμηλό downloading ειναι μούφες. Οποιος άλλος παραπονεθεί θα τον παραπέμψω σε εσας. Το γεγονός ότι ο μεγαλύτερος πάροχος τον χειμώνα δεν άφηνε παραπάνω απο 6-7ΚΒ / δευτ σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις μια HD avi ταινία, σε πόσο να πούμε, εαν είναι 2GB δεν θα θέλει 100 ωρες;;;;; δηλαδή 4 ευρώ.. Βέβαια απο την άλλη έχετε δίκιο, ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται το πισι μόνο για downloading, απο την άλλη όμως ένας σωστός αλόγιστος downloader πρέπει να έχει το ανάλογο  {μουλαρο}μηχάνημα (όπου μουλάρι, μπορεί να είναι γαιδούρι, αζουρέους κλπ) για να δουλεύει επι 24ώρου βάσεως... Δεν μιλάμε για το σύνολο των χρηστών, μιλάμε για ένα μικρό ποσοστό κάτω απο το 5% του συνόλου.

Δεν λέμε για οικονομία και αυτοσυγκράτηση, απλά βεβαιώνουμε ότι αυτές οι πρακτικές οδηγούν κάπου, και αυτό δεν είναι προς το καλό του Ιντερνετ. Μια λύση θα ήταν η χρήση διαφορετικών πολιτικών τιμολόγησης, πχ με καπ και χωρίς, αλλά εδώ γίνεται το εξής φαιδρό. ΟΙ βαριοί χρήστες συνήθως αποτελούν και αυτούς που το μαρκετάρουν. Και αυτοί ωρίονται κατά του καπ. οπότε βλέπουμε ιστοριες όπως στο αντίστοιχο νήμα για την παρακαλουθηση του ιντερνετ απο τους παρόχους στην Αγγλία. Συγνώμη, αλλά μεταξύ της ελευθερίας στο ιντερνετ (ακόμη και του πειρατικού π2π), και της αλόγιστης χρήσης, προτιμώ ότιδήποτε μέτρο υπερ του πρώτου. Διαφορετικά δεν θα έχουμε ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το δεύτερο. αλλά μερικοί είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ μύωπες για να δούν λίγο πιο μακριά απο την μύτη τους.


Απο την άλλη έχουμε και μερικά καλά. Πλέον οι γραμμές μέσω ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ) του 1mbps πάνε καλά.... Βλέπεις οι τορεντάκιδες πάνε σε μεγαλύτερα κυκλώματα.

ΥΓ. Ναι μέν το χειμώνα έγινε πολύ ιστορία, ανέβηκε σχετικό βίντεο κλπ κλπ και όλοι βοηθήσαμε να ξεσκεπαστεί η ιστορία, και όντως τελικά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σταμάτησε το TS, τουλάχιστον τόσο ξεδιάντροπα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και πάλι δεν γίνεται (πιο διακριτικά), και απο άλλους παρόχους, και ότι στην συνέχεια, με αντίστοιχες κινήσεις όπως Αγγλων, Γάλλων κλπ, ότι δεν θα έχουμε μια απο τα ίδια, και το χειρότερο, τότε δεν θα κάνουν πίσω.

@msraccess για έναν σύγχρονο ή και λίγο παλαιότερο υπολογιστή, η κατανάλωση 200W δεν ειναι πολύ αντίθετα είναι πολύ αισιόδοξη. εκτος και εαν βάλει λαπτοπ για αυτή την δουλειά. με 200 βάτ κατανάλωση, την ημέρα καις 1 ευρώ σχεδόν, υποθέτοντας ότι στο τετράμηνο ξεπερνάς τις 2000 κιλοβατώρες (κλιμακωτή χρέωση ΔΕΗ, και για τον υπολογιστή φυσικά υπολογίζουμε την μέγιστη τιμή χρέωσης στο τιμολόγιο). Στο τετράμηνο ο υπολογιστής θα έχει καταναλώσει 570 κιλοβατώρες. τώρα να σου υπολογίσω και πόσο είναι σε κιλά διοξειδίου του άνθρακα; 0.22 τόνους ή 220 κιλα διοξείδιο του άνθρακα...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Τέσπα. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις.

----------


## anon

θεωρείς οτι η εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων όπως γίνεται σε αγγλία ή γαλλία είναι θετική;

----------


## c4lex

> 1. Alex δεν απάντησες στο post μου, παρόλο που το έβαλες σε quotes.
> 2. Σε ποιο DVD club το βρίσκεις με 0.60???
> 3. Το επιχείρημα σου anon είναι για τα μπάζα.
> α. Δεν κατεβάζεις μόνο 1 ταινία. Τουλάχιστον δεν κάνεις μόνο αυτό. 
> β. Δεν χρησιμοποιείς ένα ενεργοβόρο PC με 200W μόνο για downloading.
> γ. Τα DVD στα DVD club συνήθως κάνουν 1-2 ευρώ για ταινίες και 6-12 για ολόκληρες σειρές.
> δ. Για ένα avi 700ΜΒ αν κάνεις 1 ημέρα τότε μιλάμε για 8-9 kb/s (64-72kpbs). Με τέτοια ταχύτητα και η απλή DSL μας κάνει ή ακόμη μια γρήγορη με όριο (πχ 25GB). Οπότε αυτά που λες δεν έχουν νόημα.


Σου είπα ότι δεν έχω κάτσει να το υπολογίσω ο ίδιος και στη συνέχεια ανέλυσα μια άλλη πτυχή του επιχειρήματος: την ποιότητα. =)

Πως εξασφαλίζεις την ποιότητα αυτού που κατεβάζεις παράνομα? Ξέρω hashes, md5, sample videos, @@, μύδια. Αλλά είναι η ίδια ποιότητα με αυτή του DVDέως? Με 0.60€ για 6 ώρες (παρεπιπτόντος τα 0.60€ είναι από τα 24 self video) ενοικίασης είσαι σίγουρος και δεν σπαταλάς και την ταχύτητα του internet για μλκιες.

@mrsaccess Για τις HD ταινίες, μαζί σου, αλλά και αυτοί που τα μοιράζουνε στο διαδίκτυο που τα βρήκανε? Από κάποιο μέσο ή online υπηρεσία το "ελευθερώσανε".

Δεν είμαι 100% κατά της πειρατείας ως αναφορά την βιομηχανία του θεάματος, γιατί πολύ απλά κι αυτοί δεν έχουν ιδέα τι θέλει ο κόσμος και ψάχνουν την λύση σε λάθος δρόμους (DRM, κατακερμάτιση της παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Θα προτιμούσα την πειρατεία από την στήριξη DRM protected υλικού). Ούτε και αυτή η κατάσταση με τους ISP σήμερα είναι σωστή (Πουλάνε ταχύτητες που δεν μπορούνε να εγγυηθούνε). Όλα αυτά αν δεν λυθούνε όμως σήμερα, θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα down the road.

Αρκετοί όμως, κατεβάζουν για να κατεβάζουν. Ε, εκτός από το ηθικό πρόβλημα (ποιός το χέζ-e), κάνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο κακό στο σύνολο. Ίσως η μόνη λύση είναι να επιβληθεί οι ISP να παρέχουν πραγματικές ταχύτητες, κι ας εκτιναχθεί το κόστος της High-end DSL. Όποιος θέλει να κατεβάζει μέρα νύχτα ταινίες, να το πληρώνει κιόλας. =)

Πως το βλέπετε? Θα πληρώνεις για 24, αλλά θα έχεις 24. Όχι μλκιες.- =)

----------


## mrsaccess

Μιλάμε για DVD από Ελληνικά video club; Οι περισσότερες Ελληνικές εταιρείες authoring είναι απλά για τα μπάζα και δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο φαινόμενο να παίρνεις DVD που έχουν χειρότερη ποιότητα από divx.

Ένα κατεβαστήρι πάντως δεν καίει πάνω από 120Watt και αν ο πάροχος δεν κάνει TS η ταχύτητα είναι καλή. Πχ ένα DVD (4.7GB) κατεβαίνει σε 1mbps γραμμή σε 16-17 ώρες περίπου και χωρίς να τερματίσει η γραμμή.

----------


## anon

εγώ συμφωνώ. αλλά μήπως μια τέτοια πρακτικη διαχωρίζει τον κόσμο στους φτωχούς της πληροφορίας και τους πλούσιους της πληροφοριας;  βλέπεις παίζω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου σε κάθε περίπτωση. Σίγουρα εαν είχε η 24άρα 200 ευρώ το μήνα, θα μπορούσε και να είχε άψογη ποιότητα. Το θέμα είναι ότι το κακό (TS, έλεγχος διακινούμενου υλικού κλπ) έχει αρχίσει ήδη να συμβαίνει...

@mrsaccess δεν είναι όλοι τοσο γνώστες για να κάνουν ενεργειακό optimize. στην πραγματικοτητα θα βάλουν ενα μηχάνημα, και ναι θα καίει κοντά στα 200 αν όχι παραπάνω, γιατί δεν πρέπει να μετράς μόνο όσο ειναι στο κουτί, αλλά και με το τροφοδοτικό μαζί, που έχει και αυτό απώλειες. Τεσπα, εαν το θεωρείς ΟΚ, i rest my case, η πράξη δείχνει ότι όλα αυτά οδηγουν σε πολύ ολισθηρούς δρόμους, χειρότερους απο το να περιοριστεί η "κατανάλωση" κάποιων. Γιαυτό μιλώ για κοντόφθαλμες απόψεις.

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ πάντως προτείνω να κάνουμε TS και στους δρόμους που το πρόβλημα είναι πιο έντονο και άμεσο.

Πχ ο κολλητός μου γυρνά κάθε απόγευμα από τη δουλειά του από τη παραλιακή. Επειδή όλοι οι «p2p users» πάνε για καφέ και μπανάκι εκείνη την ώρα κάνει μερικές ώρες να φτάσει σπίτι του.

Ας εφαρμόσει το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ λοιπόν TS στους δρόμους και να δίνει μια λωρίδα σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν το δρόμο για ψυχαγωγία και δύο λωρίδες σε όσους το χρησιμοποιούν για δουλειά.  :Laughing:

----------


## c4lex

Εντάξει, μπορείς να τους αναφέρεις αν το DVD έχει ζημιά. Ελάχιστες φορές μου έχει τύχει να είναι για πέταμα το DVD (Σε κατάσταση δηλαδή που και ο υπολογιστής μου να διαμαρτύρεται).  :Razz: 




> εγώ συμφωνώ. αλλά μήπως μια τέτοια πρακτικη διαχωρίζει τον κόσμο στους φτωχούς της πληροφορίας και τους πλούσιους της πληροφοριας;  βλέπεις παίζω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου σε κάθε περίπτωση. Σίγουρα εαν είχε η 24άρα 200 ευρώ το μήνα, θα μπορούσε και να είχε άψογη ποιότητα. Το θέμα είναι ότι το κακό (TS, έλεγχος διακινούμενου υλικού κλπ) έχει αρχίσει ήδη να συμβαίνει...


Τι θα την κάνεις μια 24άρα σήμερα στο σπίτι?  :Razz: 
Αυτοί που μπορούν και πληρώνουν την μέγιστη ταχύτητα αλλά παίρνουν παρόλα αυτα την μικρότερη, είναι οι φτωχοί της πληροφορίας? Τα caps και το TS είναι που "διαχωρίζει" τους χρήστες, όχι η ταχύτητα.  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν μιλώ για ελαττωματικό δισκάκι (γρατζουνισμένο), μιλώ για χάλια ποιότητα εικόνας, θαμπή, με τετραγωνάκια, με λάθος μετατροπή telecine / interlacing που μετατρέπει τη ταινία σε βιντεογκέιμ του 80 με scanlines κλπ.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ευχαριστώ. Έχει 2 καταστήματα στο Γαλάτσι!!! Πως και δεν τα είχα δει??? Σαν το Roboland είναι??? Δλδ παίρνεις DVD μόνο από το μηχάνημα???? Πάντως το μειονέκτημα σε σχέση με τα κλασσικά dvd club (αν είναι σαν το Roboland), είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τηλ για να ρωτήσεις αν έχουν την ταινία που θέλεις.  :Wink: 

Βλέπε:
1. Μέγεθος αρχείου
2. ανάλυση, λοιπές πληροφορίες
3. sample
4. κατεβάζεις την HD έκδοση

Αν θέλουν να μην κατεβάζουμε ας τα βάζουν νόμιμα σε video on demand σε λογικές τιμές με καλή ποιότητα ή και HD. Όλα και όχι ότι γουστάρουν.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ένα μέσο PC δεν καταναλώνει 200W. Μην τρομάζετε τον κόσμο.

----------


## c4lex

> Αν θέλουν να μην κατεβάζουμε ας τα βάζουν νόμιμα σε video on demand σε λογικές τιμές με καλή ποιότητα ή και HD. Όλα και όχι ότι γουστάρουν.


Αυτό είναι το πιο σωστό, αλλά πρέπει να ξεφύγουν από την... που τους δέρνει. =)

----------


## emeliss

> Αν θέλουν να μην κατεβάζουμε ας τα βάζουν νόμιμα σε video on demand σε λογικές τιμές με καλή ποιότητα ή και HD. Όλα και όχι ότι γουστάρουν.


Σε αναγκάζουν δηλαδή να παρανομείς. Βρε τους αθεόφοβους. Στην πυρά.

Θα πάω στο περίπτερο, θα κλέψω ένα περιοδικό και θα πω αν με πιάσουν. "Αυτοί φταίνε. Είναι δυνατόν να κάνει αυτό το περιοδικό 7 ευρώ και με τόσο κακό χαρτί;"

Να την κάνεις την ματσακονιά χωρίς τύψεις αλλά και όχι να λέμε τέτοιες γελοίες δικαιολογίες.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Καλή η ειρωνεία, αλλά προσγειώσου στην πραγματικότητα.  :Wink: 
πχ για πες μου πόσα anime μπορείς να βρεις στα DVD club και στην TV (συνδρομητική και μη). Με απλά λόγια πόσα μπορείς να βρεις νόμιμα???
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animelist

----------


## sonic

> Καλή η ειρωνεία, αλλά προσγειώσου στην πραγματικότητα. 
> πχ για πες μου πόσα anime μπορείς να βρεις στα DVD club και στην TV (συνδρομητική και μη). Με απλά λόγια πόσα μπορείς να βρεις νόμιμα???
> [URL]http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animelist


Καλά τώρα... υπάρχουν και τα online καταστήματα, μπορείς να αγοράσεις.

----------


## hemlock

> Καλή η ειρωνεία, αλλά προσγειώσου στην πραγματικότητα. 
> πχ για πες μου πόσα anime μπορείς να βρεις στα DVD club και στην TV (συνδρομητική και μη). Με απλά λόγια πόσα μπορείς να βρεις νόμιμα???
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animelist


Εγω λεω πως ολα...Τωρα αν τα θες με αγγλικο dub και Ελληνικους υποτιτλους δικο σου το προβλημα...Αυτη η κατηγορια θεασης ισως να ανηκει και στον cult χωρο... :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Και γιατί να το κάνω??? Τους το χρωστάω???

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Όλα???? Που, πότε????

----------


## hemlock

> Και γιατί να το κάνω??? Τους το χρωστάω???
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Όλα???? Που, πότε????


Να σου απαντησω εγω...
ΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ τα βρισκεις  με παραγγελιες απο το εξωτερικο...Αν θες αγοραζεις αν δεν θες βλεπεις την Μαγια την μελλισα  για n+1 φορες.. :Razz: 
Οπως δεν χρωστας εσυ στην βιομηχανια ετσι και αυτοι με το ιδιο σκεπτικο ΔΕΝ σου επιτρεπουν να διακινεις υλικο με πνευματικα δικαιωματα-κοπο καποιου και αν/οταν σε πιασουν θα σε βαλουν να πουλησεις το σπιτι σου...Ειναι πολλυ απλο. :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Τέσπα. Πρέπει να την κάνω. Κρίμα που έχετε την άποψη ότι πρέπει να σκάμε πχ 40-60 ευρώ για να αγοράσουμε νόμιμα σειρές (anime και όχι) που τις βρίσκουμε 6-12 ευρώ στα DVD club ή και φτηνότερα με άλλο νόμιμο τρόπο ή ακόμη και τσάμπα.
Ναι, κόπος που για εμένα δεν μου στοιχίζει τπτ ως 12 ευρώ και εκείνοι θέλουν να πληρώνω παραπάνω για να το αποκτήσω.

ΥΓ: Έχω καμιά 350αριά νόμιμα DVD και έχω νοικιάσει πάνω από 1000. Παρόλα αυτά έχω 2ΤΒ και πάω για 3ο.  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> Τέσπα. Πρέπει να την κάνω. Κρίμα που έχετε την άποψη ότι πρέπει να σκάμε πχ 40-60 ευρώ για να αγοράσουμε νόμιμα σειρές (anime και όχι) που τις βρίσκουμε 6-12 ευρώ στα DVD club ή και φτηνότερα με άλλο νόμιμο τρόπο ή ακόμη και τσάμπα.


Οχι μη φευγεις τωρα που ξεκινησες να γραφεις για anime...Θελω να μου πεις ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο σεναριο σε anime που εχεις δει... :ROFL: 
Βασικα απο οτι βλεπω εχεις προβλημα με την ποσοτητα/τιτλους και οχι με την τιμη... :Wink: 
To μαγαζι διπλα απο το Metropolis στην Ομονοια το εχεις επισκεφτει ποτες? 3 ευρω πουλαει ορισμενα...

----------


## c4lex

> Να σου απαντησω εγω...
> ΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ τα βρισκεις  με παραγγελιες απο το εξωτερικο...Αν θες αγοραζεις αν δεν θες βλεπεις την Μαγια την μελλισα  για n+1 φορες..
> Οπως δεν χρωστας εσυ στην βιομηχανια ετσι και αυτοι με το ιδιο σκεπτικο ΔΕΝ σου επιτρεπουν να διακινεις υλικο με πνευματικα δικαιωματα-κοπο καποιου και αν/οταν σε πιασουν θα σε βαλουν να πουλησεις το σπιτι σου...Ειναι πολλυ απλο.


Με αυτή τη λογική, η βιομηχανία του θεάματος μόνο πειρατεία θα αντιμετωπίζει. Κανένας δεν θα κάτσει να αγοράσει DVD μέσω εμποδίων για την ψυχή της μάνας του. Αλλά το' χουμε πάει σε θέμα πειρατείας που παρόλο που έχει σχέση με υπερβολική χρήση p2p, είναι διακριτό θέμα.  :Razz: 

Edit: Δεν βλέπω anime και δεν έχω ιδέα αν μπορείς να τα βρεις πιο φθηνά στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά αν είναι να παραγγείλεις στο εξωτερικό, ενδεχομένως σε κάποιο περίεργο site στην Ιαπωνία, no thanks.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...on,1707-7.html

χαμηλά pc με τα σημερινά στάρντατς. σε idle έχει 100w κατανάλωση. σε idle. εαν βάλεις τίποτα azureus ή deluge μονο idle δεν θα είναι. και ναι, ο μέσος όρος κατανάλωσης είναι περίπου 200w.

@DSL(MANOS) να δεχτω ότι έχεις δίκιο και δεν μπορείς να βρείς ανιμε, και φυσικά αποτελείς περίπτωση, όχι ότι δικαιολογεί την πειρατία, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα βρίσκεις διαφορετικά. Πόσοι νομίζεις ότι ανήκουν στην δική σου την περίπτωση; Πόσοι ειναι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα γιατι δεν μπορούν να βρούν νόμιμα εδώ εν Ελλάδι, το υλικο που θέλουν; Ποσοστιαία πόσοι νομίζεις ότι ειναι στο σύνολο των downloaders. Δεν θέλω να το παίξω ηθικολόγος, αλλά μην πάμε να δικαιολογήσουμε μια πράξη που ξέρουμε εκ των πραγμάτων απο την αρχή ότι δεν είναι νόμιμη. Αυτό είναι για μένα το πρώτο. Και άντε καλά, θες άνιμε και δεν βρίσκεις. Εαν κατεβάζεις με αργό ρυθμό πάμε στην περίπτωση ότι σου κοστίζει περισσότερο απο ότι εαν νοικιάζεις, εκτός βέβαια και εαν δεν βρίσκεις. Εαν κατεβάζεις γρήγορα, πχ 8mbps, αυτό σημαίνει ότι στο 24ωρο κατεβάζεις συνολικά κ'άπου 70GB την μέρα. Ακόμη και εαν δεν ειναι τόσα, έστω 20GB την ημέρα, αυτό σημαίνει κοντά 20 ώρες video!!!!

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1.. Τα 3 ευρώ κάνουν τα DVD της Silver Media (που ένας Θεός ξέρει αν είναι νόμιμα!!! Πέρα του ότι δεν έχει πολλούς τίτλους).
2. Το πρόβλημα είναι με την τιμή ανα ταινία/σειρά.
3. Τα anime τα έφερα ως παράδειγμα. Αν θέλετε πάρτε ως παράδειγμα τις σειρές.
4. Δεν τρώω άλλο τον χρόνο μου με άτομα που θεωρούν ΟΚ να μας κλέβουν οι εταιρίες. Πιστεύετε ότι θέλετε. Εγώ πάντως δεν θα κάτσω να σκάω σαν μλκς τα λεφτά μου στις εταιρίες. Εσείς μπορεί να βλέπετε ελάχιστα ταινίες και σειρές, εγώ όμως όχι. Δεν έχω όρεξη να σκάω 200-300 ευρώ τον μήνα.

Δεν λέω μόνο για ANIME!!! Έλεος. Βάλε και σειρές και HD και παλιές ταινίες και είσαι μέσα στο τι λέω.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...on,1707-4.html
 :Laughing:  Το link ενισχύει αυτά που λέω. Μην μου πεις δλδ ότι με το p2p δουλεύει πχ η VGA στο full. Ούτε η CPU δουλεύει στο full.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επί 2 ώρες τρώω τον χρόνο μου τσάμπα.  :Closed topic:

----------


## mrsaccess

anon διαφωνώ καθέτως (και οριζοντίως) με το link που παραθέτεις.

Ένα κατεβαστήρι δεν έχει dedicated κάρτα γραφικών αλλά integrated και μάλιστα δεν τη χρησιμοποιεί αφού ένα κατεβαστήρι δεν έχει συνδεδεμένο και ένα ανοιχτό monitor συνέχεια. Στις δοκιμές που δείχνεις έχουν ξεχωριστή κάρτα η οποία ταυτόχρονα λειτουργεί συνέχεια.

Επιπλέον με ένα οποιοδήποτε p2p client ένα σημερινό pc είναι idle. Η συχνότητα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ανέβει πάνω από την ελάχιστη δυνατή (πχ 1GHz) αν τρέχει ένα p2p μόνο.

Τέλος αμφισβητώ και τα αποτελέσματα του τεστ τα οποία είναι ύποπτα. Ακόμα και σωστά να είναι ωστόσο είναι φανερό πως το extra load προέρχεται στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του από την κάρτα γραφικών και όχι τον επεξεργαστή. 3D p2p προγράμματα ευτυχώς δεν έχουν βγει ακόμη.  :Smile:

----------


## anon

OK, θα δεχθώ ότι είμαι λάθος, και ότι δεν ξοδεύεις 1 ευρώ το 24ωρο, και εστω ότι κοστίζει μισό. δεν θέλω να επικεντρώσω αποκλειστικά το θέμα εκεί, απλά ειναι μια επιπλέον παράμετρος. Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι φαίνεται να χρειάζεται κάποιο regulation η χρήση του, και δυστυχως αυτό που πάει να περάσει ειναι πολύ χειρότερο απο τις προτάσεις περι cap κλπ. Ειναι κρίμα, να χάσουμε το network neutrality γιατι απλά το 1 με 2 τοις εκατό των χρηστών απλά θέλουν να έχουν κατεβαστήρια να λειτουργούν νυχθημερόν. Θα μου πεί κάποιος, μα καλά, και να μην ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα, ποιός σου διασφαλίζει ότι δεν θα γινόντουσαν ανάλογες ενέργειες; Κανείς, είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι μπορεί να γινόντουσαν.

----------


## mrsaccess

Το θέμα όμως είναι πως και στο εξωτερικό που έχουν cap και μάλιστα cap που με μια γρήγορη γραμμή τα εξαντλείς σε μια μέρα (πχ 60GB) ήδη συζητούν περί network neutrality, traffic shaping, έλεγχο για παράνομα downloads κτλ.

Τελικά ποιοι έχουν πλέον τα κατεβαστήρια; Γιατί τον όρο τον καταλάβαινα με τις 384 γραμμές αλλά με τις 24άρες δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κατεβαστήρι. Μια καλή 24άρα κατεβάζει για πλάκα πάνω από 100GB την ημέρα. Δεν παράγεται τόσο υλικό κάθε μέρα (και ας παρακολουθείς όλα τα releases), δεν γίνεται κάποιος να παρακαλουθεί (να φορτώνει στο κατεβαστήρι) τόσο υλικό κάθε μέρα (δεν θα κοιμάται) και σίγουρα κανείς δεν έχει αρκετά λεφτά να αγοράζει 3ΤΒ σκληρούς κάθε μήνα και μερικά pc να τους έχει επάνω ή να καίει 750 DVD το μήνα.  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Αν παρ'όλα αυτά  υπάρχει άνθρωπος που συντηρεί τέτοιο κατεβαστήρι και έχει αδερφή φωτομοντέλο παρακαλώ να μου κάνετε κονέ.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Ναι μια καλή 24άρα, έστω και εαν κατεβάζει στα 8 ή 10mbps έχει πλέον τέτοια ταχύτητα που δεν χρειάζεται νασαι συνέχεια ανοικτός να κατεβάζεις. απο την άλλη, μέλος τοθ φόρουμ παραδέχθηκε ότι σε καλή 24άρα, κατέβαζε συνέχεια, 5ΤΒ είχε κατεβάσει σε δυο βδομάδες περίπου, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει. Ειναι λίγο τρελλό, ακόμη και HD, είναι τόσο πλέον το υλικό που δεν μπορείς να προλάβεις να το δείς. όσο για τα cap έχουν συναντήσει, ίσως όχι και άδικα με αστεία cap των 5ΓΒ, την μήννην πολλών χρηστών και λειτούργησε σαν δυσφύμιση.

----------


## maik

> ΥΓ. Αν παρ'όλα αυτά  υπάρχει άνθρωπος που συντηρεί τέτοιο κατεβαστήρι και έχει αδερφή φωτομοντέλο παρακαλώ να μου κάνετε κονέ.




Off Topic


		Ξερω εγω εναν :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Σσσσς, τα υπόλοιπα σε πμ.  :Wink:   :Razz: 

ΥΓ. Πάντως ειδικά για τα p2p υπάρχουν αρκετές λύσεις και από τη μεριά των χρηστών (πχ τοπικά δίκτυα όπως του AWMN) και από τη μεριά των ISPs (πχ cache) και από τη μεριά των p2p προγραμμάτων (πχ να δίνουν προτεραιότητα στα peers από την ίδια χώρα ή ακόμη και από το ίδιο ip block).

----------


## anon

συμφωνω. αν και το caching πχ σε torrent p2p ή άλλης μορφής p2p δεν είναι εύκολο, γιατί βασικά έτσι σχεδιάστηκε (σκέψου poisoning the torrent cache by the isp). Θα ήταν προτιμότερο μιας νέας γενιάς p2p, που θα ήταν proxy / cache friendly ώστε οι πάροχοι να γλυτώσουν σημαντικά απο το κόστος διεθνών κυκλωμάτων, και τουλάχιστον να μην υπάρχει αυτή η καραμέλα. Υπάρχει βέβαια και το εθνικό δίκτυο...

----------


## c4lex

Συνέχεια από δω




> Ρε παιδιά ελπίζω να μην με έχετε παρεξηγήσει, τα 30Gb είναι όντως αρκετά αλλά μην ξεχνάτε πως εχουν γραμμές με @@, και ως χρήστης p2p παράνομος ή νόμιμος, θα ξέσκιζα όσο b/w αν είχα και γενικά δε μου αρέσουν οι όροι του στύλ "*ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ!!!*μέχρι τα xxGb/Μήνα,μέρα,ώρα...
> Όπως είπα προτιμώ 4 αλλά να βαράνε μέρα νύχτα παρά 24 όποτε να'ναι...
> 
> Επίσης, αν συγχρονίζω αλλά δεν πιάνω θα γκρινιάξω, αν δε βγεί τίποτα υποβαθμίζω τη γραμμή, μη πληρώνω και τζάμπα, αν πάλι δε βγεί κάτι αλλάζω πάροχο, το κατεβασμά μου θα το κάνω μια φορά...
> 
> 
> 
> που ήταν ενα πόστ για την Ισπανία νομίζω και κάτι 80%...
> 
> ...


lol, ναι κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμουνα. =)

Δεν ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες του τι σκέφτονται να κάνουν στην Ισπανία, αλλά αν ο νόμος υποχρεώσει τους παρόχους σε κάποιο A κατώτατο όριο ταχύτητας και ύστερα αυτοί στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού αυξάνουν το ποσοστό του εγγυημένου b/w? Όπως το βλέπω επιφανειακά, μπορεί τώρα να φάμε μια στιγμιαία ακρίβεια, αλλά η τιμή όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια θα πέσει και δεν θα αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτά τα γελοία TS και caps.

Ίσως ο anon να είναι πιο αρμόδιος για τα μαθηματικά   :Razz: 

(έκαψα φλάντζα τώρα με online reflex παιχνίδια. Βλέπω πράσινα και κόκκινα φωτάκια να αναβοσβήνουν xD)

----------


## michael92

> Το ίδιο με όλους αγοράζουμε, το χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικά όμως.
> Να δώσω ένα *κακό* παράδειγμα.
> Έχουμε ένα σπίτι με 1 τουαλέτα και 25 κατοίκους (25:1 contention ratio).
> Στις άλλες χώρες οι 20 κάτοικοι πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα στην τουαλέτα (casual χέστες) και οι 5 10 φορές (heavy χέστες). 70 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται σπάνια.
> Στην Ελλάδα επειδή οι χέστρες είναι νέα τεχνολογία, οι 5 πηγαίνουν μια φορά την ημέρα και οι 20 10 φορές την ημέρα απο ενθουσιασμό. 205 χεσίματα/ημέρα. Συνωστισμός δημιουργείται συχνά.
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να μπούν όρια, ούτε ζητάω απο κάποιο heavy χρήστη να περιορίσει την χρήση του. *Αυτο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι να αυξήσουμε τους casual χρήστες, οχι να μειώσουμε τους heavy*.


Ή να αυξήσουμε τις χ3στρες ώστε όλοι να είναι ικανοποιημένοι  :Razz:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

Παρεπιμπτόντως στην Ισπανία για την εγγυημένη ταχύτητα αφορά την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Οχι του downloading. Το πρώτο είναι μετρήσιμο και σχετικά σταθερό. Εαν σου πουλά ο πάροχος σύνδεση 24Mbps, πρέπει ο router να "κουμπώνει" έστω με 16 ή 12. Οχι να λεει ο πάροχος 24, και να συγχρονίζει στα 6! Η΄όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση, γραμμή 24άρα, και συγχρονίζει στα 1.6 !!! Απο κει και πέρα, το πόσο θα μπορείς να έχεις σαν ταχύτητα πραγματικού download, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## c4lex

> Παρεπιμπτόντως στην Ισπανία για την εγγυημένη ταχύτητα αφορά την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Οχι του downloading. Το πρώτο είναι μετρήσιμο και σχετικά σταθερό. Εαν σου πουλά ο πάροχος σύνδεση 24Mbps, πρέπει ο router να "κουμπώνει" έστω με 16 ή 12. Οχι να λεει ο πάροχος 24, και να συγχρονίζει στα 6! Η΄όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση, γραμμή 24άρα, και συγχρονίζει στα 1.6 !!! Απο κει και πέρα, το πόσο θα μπορείς να έχεις σαν ταχύτητα πραγματικού download, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


Στατιστικά, δεν μπορείς να καθορίσεις όμως την μέση ταχύτητα του download? Εντάξει, να σου πει ο πάροχος ότι ό, τι και να γίνει εσύ θα κατεβάζεις με τόσα είναι μάλλον αδύνατο. Αλλά να σχεδιάσει το δίκτυό του, τις συνδέσεις, την τιμολογιακή πολιτική με βάση μια μέση ταχύτητα download που μπορεί να σου εξασφαλίσει, δεν θα' ταν καλύτερη ιδέα από το να δίνει μια ονομαστική ταχύτητα και να "κόβει" υπηρεσίες ή και χρήστες που του "χαλάνε τα σχέδια"?

Όπως επίσης, δεν είναι γελοίο και ενδεχομένως παράνομο να σου πουλάει ονομαστική ταχύτητα τάδε σε περιοχή όπου εσύ δεν μπορείς να την αξιοποιήσεις?

----------


## anon

ακόμα και μισθωμένο να έχεις, αυτό απλώς κατοχυρώνει την ταχύτητα απο το δικό σου σημείο, ως το άλλο άκρο. πόσο μάλλον με ADSL, που η μόνη ταχύτητα που μπορεί ναναι εγγυημένη είναι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού απο τον ρουτερ σου μέχρι το DSLAM. Ακόμη και οι διεθνείς συνδέσεις δεν ειναι dedicated per se. Βλέπεις πχ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχει μισό εκατομύριο συνδρομητές, με ταχύτητα στο διεθνές 12Gbps αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ακόμη και εαν όλοι αυτοί οι μισό εκατομύρια συνδρομητές (χώρια τα μισθωμένα, collocated, data centers, hosted, κλπ κλπ κλπ), είχαν την απόλυτα μικρότερη ταχύτητα του 1Mbps, σημαίνει ότι το σύνολο των χρηστών αυτών χρειάζονται 500Gbps!!! Και μιλάμε ότι όλοι, μα όλοι, έχουν 1Mbps.... Εαν πάμε σε πιο ρεαλιστικό μοντέλο, ότι ο μέσος όρος πχ ειναι τα 4Μbps, τότε οι μισό εκατομύριο χρειάζονται 2Tbps=2000Gbps.

Σε αυτό το σενάριο θεωρήσαμε ότι όλη η ταχύτητα του διεθνούς κυκλώματος του παρόχου, πάει σε ADSL μόνο. Κάτι που φυσικά ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρουμε πόσο, ας πούμε ότι πάει όλο σε ADSL, για να καταδείξουμε απλά και μόνο την αδυναμία των απαιτήσεων για bw όσο τραβάει η καρδιά μας. Αρα το μισό εκατομύριο χρήστες μοιράζονται αντί των 2000Gbps που θα τους έδινε όσο τραβά η ψυχή τους, το ταπεινό 12Gbps, δηλαδή το 0,6% της συνολικής ταχύτητας. Και για να μην νομισετε ότι έγραψα λάθος, μιλάμε για έξι τοις χιλίοις. Εαν το μετετρέψουμε σε contention ratio, αυτό ειναι 1/166... Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Οτι εαν έχουμε 166 χρήστες με ταχύτητα 4Mbps έκαστος, τότε στο διεθνές ιντερνέτ αντιστοιχεί σε αυτους, μόλις 4Mbps, δηλαδή μοιράζονται την ίδια ταχύτητα 166 χρήστες.

Να βάλουν οι πάροχοι λοιπόν μεγαλύτερα κυκλώματα... Και εγώ μαζί σας. Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα ανέβουν οι τιμές. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα, εχω εταιρικό λογαριασμό, ας πάει και 200 ευρώ το μήνα. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό ωφελεί γενικότερα την κοινωνία, αφήνοντας το διαδίκτυο μόνο σε μικρή πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας και όλους τους άλλους στην απέξω. Ειναι ο νέος αναλφαβητισμός και δεν πρέπει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ειναι εύκολο να λέμε να βάλουν οι πάροχοι μεγαλύτερα κυκλώματα, αλλά αυτό κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ, οπότε εαν βάλουν μεγαλύτερα κυκλώματα, ή θα πρέπει να το μοιράσουν σε περισσότερους χρήστες ή θα πρέπει να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές. 

Και εαν έχετε αρχίσει ήδη να βράζετε με όλα αυτά, θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη, ότι ότι βλέπουμε στο Ιντερνετ, έχει την ανάλογη ιστορία και απο την απέναντι πλευρά, είτε είναι κάποιος χρήστης p2p ή κάποιο μεγάλο site πχ cnn.com Στις 11/9/2001 δεν μπορούσες να μπείς σε κανένα ειδησεογραφικό site. Βέβαια ήταν μια ειδική περίπτωση, αλλά καταδεικνύει ότι όρια υπάρχουν παντού, δεν ειναι απεριόριστο το bw, και ανάλογες "μοιρασιές" συμβαίνουν σε όλο τον κόσμο, και εκείνη την στιγμή που θέλεις να μπείς πχ σε ένα σιτε, μπορεί να γίνεται της μουρλής, μπορεί όχι στο ίδιο, αλλά στο δίκτυο ή στο datacenter που φιλοξενείται και πάει λέγοντας. 

Ετσι δεν μπορούμε με τίποτα να πούμε για μέσο όρο download ή κάτι σχετικό, και ακόμη εαν βάζαμε μια δοκιμή μέτρησης αποδεκτή απο όλα τα μέρη, και πάλι θα ήταν ψεύτικη, γιατί ο πάροχος θα μπορούσε να πριμοδοτήσει την δοκιμή (πχ καποια sites με ftp transfer κλπ) ώστε να βγάζει άψογα αποτελέσματα, και αλλού να σέρνεται.

----------


## c4lex

Το θέμα όμως είναι, πως αναπτύσσεται αυτό το πράγμα όταν έχεις 16,5 € την κατώτατη σύνδεση στα 1 mbps και 29,9 € την υψηλότερη ταχύτητα. 24 φορές πιο πολύ bw για λιγότερο από 20 ευρώ διαφορά το μήνα? (λιγότερο από τα διπλάσια λεφτά!!) τελείως ενδεικτικά διάλεξα την otenet. Ξέρω, η προσέγγισή μου είναι απλοϊκή στο θέμα αυτό, αλλά δεν πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο οι τιμές να αντιστοιχούνε σε αυτό που αγοράζεις πραγματικά?

Ο μόνος τρόπος να "βγούνε" οι εταιρείες είναι να έχουμε ογκοχρέωση πχ? Ή μήπως είναι απλά τρόπος να βγάλουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος οι ίδιες? Πως δηλαδή "βγαίνουνε" στην παρούσα φάση...  :Razz: 

(Κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Προσωπικά και 50 ευρώ η 1mbps to μήνα να ήταν και να πήγαινε από κεί και πάνω/από κει και κάτω, ευθέως ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα, δεν με χαλάει. Αρκεί να το αυξήσουν σωστά αυτή τη φορά.)

----------


## anon

Στην κοστολογική μελέτη πχ ενός συνδρομητή, έχουμε τα σταθερά κόστη και τα δυναμικά κόστη. Τα σταθερά κόστη είναι πχ helpdesk, έξοδα διοίκησης (μισθοί), λογιστήριο, έξοδα ταχυδρομείου, μπορει ακόμη και έξοδα marketing. Δηλαδή κάθε συνδρομητής, ασχέτως ταχύτητας, κοστίζει με το καλημέρα πχ 10 ευρώ. Απο κει και πέρα έχουμε να κάνουμε με τα αναλογικά μεγέθη, που πάνε κλιμακωτά με βάση την ταχύτητα και έτσι διαμορφώνεται το κόστος που βλέπεις.

Και για να σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις. Στο συνδρομητή, η σύνδεση που έχει με το DSLAM κοστίζει το ίδιο είτε είναι 1Mbps είτε 24mbps. Το DSLAM είναι σαν ένα μεγάλο switch, που παίζει με οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα του πούνε και του επιτρέπει και το καλώδιο (απόσταση, θόρυβος κλπ). Επίσης το κόστος των τεχνικών είναι το ίδιο είτε έχεις γραμμή 1mbps, είτε έχεις γραμμή 24mbps. Η διάκριση κόστους γίνεται απο το DSLAM και μετά και μόνο όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες γιαυτό βλέπεις και αυτη την διαφορά που δεν πάει αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα. Και όσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητα, η διαφορά μικραίνει, δεν πάει γραμμικά... Αυτό ισχύει και στα μισθωμένα, και ηταν ακομη ένας λόγος για το ακριβό ιντερνετ που είχαμε έως τώρα. Εαν πχ η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πάει στα 24Gbps διεθνές κύκλωμα, δεν θα πληρώνει τα διπλά απο τα 12Gbps, αλλα κάπου λιγότερο, πόσο ακριβώς δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα αντι για Χ2 θαναι πχ Χ1.7 ή και λιγότερο.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την ογκοχρέωση, εγώ το προτιμώ, γιατί διασφαλίζει ότι δεν θα υπάρχει ένας - δυο στους 166 που θα μαμάνε όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι δεν είναι 1-2 αλλά καμμιά 10-20 ίσως και παραπάνω, και έχει να κάνει με την περιοχή. Σε περιοχές που το ιντερνετ έχει πολλούς σχετικά γνώστες, τα κυκλώματα σέρνονται (βλ Κωνσταντινοπουλέικα - Πάτρα=> όλο φοιτητές). Βεβαια αυτό το σενάριο θα παίξει εφοσον και ο πάροχος φερθεί σχετικά τίμια, τόσο στα παρεχόμενα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης, όχι τα γελοία των 1-2GB που είχαν εμφανιστεί παλαιότερα αλλά ρεαλιστικά των 20-40GB/μήνα, αλλά και στο γεγονός ότι θα διατηρήσει καλό λόγο c/r και όχι να το ξεσκίσει με το σκεπτικό ότι θα έχει λιγότερη "χρήση" λόγω πακέτων cap.

Και για να πάμε στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που είχαμε, έστω μισό εκατ. συνδρομητές. Με χρήση cap 40GB τον μήνα, πρώτα απο όλα δεν υπάρχει θέμα ταχύτητας 1-2-4-8-24. οτι ταχύτητα και νάχει, θα κατεβάσει συγκεκριμένο όγκο. αρα όλες οι συνδέσεις μπορούν να γίνουν 24άρες. ο περιορισμός δεν ειναι η ταχύτητα, αλλά ο όγκος. Αρα το κύκλωμα της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με τα 12Gbps σε ένα μήνα ουσιαστικά μας φέρνει 1.2 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 30 = 3110400 GB = 3110 TB. Oι μισό εκατομύριο με 40GB το μήνα ισοδυναμεί 500.000 * 40 = 20.000 ΤΒ 
Οπως φαίνεται δεν είναι ένα προς ένα, αλλά προσέξτε αντί για 1/166 πλέον έχουμε 1/6,4 !!! Ενα προς έξι κομα τέσσερα. Σίγουρα είναι τεράστια διαφορά απο το 1/166. Και επιπλέον, όλοι αυτοί μπορούν να έχουνε αυτό το πράγμα με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης, πχ κατα μέσο όρο 12Mbps ή παραπάνω και όχι με μέσο όρο 4Mbps..... Φυσικά όσοι θέλουν θα μπορούν να πάρουν πακέτο με cap μεγαλύτερο απο 40GB.

----------


## c4lex

> Στην κοστολογική μελέτη πχ ενός συνδρομητή, έχουμε τα σταθερά κόστη και τα δυναμικά κόστη. Τα σταθερά κόστη είναι πχ helpdesk, έξοδα διοίκησης (μισθοί), λογιστήριο, έξοδα ταχυδρομείου, μπορει ακόμη και έξοδα marketing. Δηλαδή κάθε συνδρομητής, ασχέτως ταχύτητας, κοστίζει με το καλημέρα πχ 10 ευρώ. Απο κει και πέρα έχουμε να κάνουμε με τα αναλογικά μεγέθη, που πάνε κλιμακωτά με βάση την ταχύτητα και έτσι διαμορφώνεται το κόστος που βλέπεις.
> 
> Και για να σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις. Στο συνδρομητή, η σύνδεση που έχει με το DSLAM κοστίζει το ίδιο είτε είναι 1Mbps είτε 24mbps. Το DSLAM είναι σαν ένα μεγάλο switch, που παίζει με οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα του πούνε και του επιτρέπει και το καλώδιο (απόσταση, θόρυβος κλπ). Επίσης το κόστος των τεχνικών είναι το ίδιο είτε έχεις γραμμή 1mbps, είτε έχεις γραμμή 24mbps. Η διάκριση κόστους γίνεται απο το DSLAM και μετά και μόνο όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες γιαυτό βλέπεις και αυτη την διαφορά που δεν πάει αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα. Και όσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητα, η διαφορά μικραίνει, δεν πάει γραμμικά... Αυτό ισχύει και στα μισθωμένα, και ηταν ακομη ένας λόγος για το ακριβό ιντερνετ που είχαμε έως τώρα. Εαν πχ η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πάει στα 24Gbps διεθνές κύκλωμα, δεν θα πληρώνει τα διπλά απο τα 12Gbps, αλλα κάπου λιγότερο, πόσο ακριβώς δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα αντι για Χ2 θαναι πχ Χ1.7 ή και λιγότερο.


Που μπαίνει όμως το κόστος του bw? (Είμαι κάκιστος στα οικονομικά, θα έπαιρνα χαλαρά κάτω από τη βάση.)  :Razz: 

Στο προπροηγούμενο post ανέλυσες πόσο ακριβό είναι το bw (και καλά έκανες, πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα του κόστους), αλλά πως αντικατοπτρίζεται αυτό το κόστος σε αυτό που πληρώνω εγώ? Δηλαδή εγώ με 13 κάτι ευρώ (λιγότερο από τα διπλάσια λεφτά) "διακαιούμαι" να τραβάω 24 φορές περισσότερο απ' ότι τραβάω τώρα. Πως βγαίνει?  :Razz:

----------


## anon

θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις. Ολες οι συνδέσεις ADSL που είναι μέσω ΟΤΕ, τερματίζουν στην Αθήνα στους αντίστοιχους παρόχους. ΟΙ μεγαλύτεροι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν γραμμές ΟΚΣΥΑ2, που ειναι οι οικονομικότερες γιαυτόν τον σκοπό. το κόστος έκαστης τέτοιας γραμμής γνωρίζουμε ότι ξεπερνά τα 20.000 ευρω το μήνα, και η ταχύτητα αυτής είναι 1Gbps. Και μιλάμε μόνο για εθνικό δίκτυο, όχι διεθνές. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν οι γραμμές ADSL πάνε 1:1 μέχρι τον πάροχο, τότε η ΟΚΣΥΑ2 του 1Gbps χωρά 250 γραμμές ADSL των 4Mbps. Οπότε αυτο σημαίνει 20.000 / 250 = 80 ευρώ το μήνα. Για κάθε συνδρομητή. Αρα, ήδη βγήκε ένα κόστος, καθώς και μια "μοιρασιά" απο το εθνικό δίκτυο αμέσως, γιατί κανένας συνδρομητής δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει 80 ευρώ τουλάχιστον μόνο για την σύνδεση στο εθνικό δίκτυο (χώρια τα άλλα). Για να έχουμε μικρό κόστος, πχ 1 ευρώ στα 4Mbps, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτή την γραμμή πρέπει να την μοιράσω σε 20.000 κυκλώματα των 4Mbps, ή 10.000 κυκλώματα των 8Mbps και πάει λέγοντας. Οχι ότι ειναι απόλυτο ότι γίνεται έτσι ακριβώς, ή ότι τα νούμερα κοστολόγησης ειναι ακριβή, αλλά παίρνεις μια ιδέα. Ετσι οι 4άρες γραμμές "τρώνε" 1 ευρώ, οι 8άρες τρώνε 2 ή για την ακρίβεια λιγότερο απο δυο (γιατί έτσι κοστολογούνται και τα κυκλώματα απο τους τηλεπικοινιακούς παρόχους) και πάει λέγοντας. Ομοίως για τα κυκλώματα εξωτερικού.

Οι πάροχοι που έχουν δικά τους κυκλώματα, έχουν μικρότερο κόστος (δεν μεσολοβεί ο ΟΤΕ με τις ΑΡΥΣ), αλλά και εκεί υπάρχει κόστος, και μετριέται. απλά ειναι μικρότερο απο ΟΤΕ και γιαυτό δίνουν καλύτερα πακέτα - τιμολογιακά - απο ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα σίγουρο ότι ειναι και καλύτερα ποιοτικα. Πχ γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι όλοι σχεδόν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι πάσχουν απο helpdesk μιας και για τον πάροχο ειναι λεφτά όχι άμεσα συνδεδεμένα με την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υπηρεσία, και γιαυτό κόβουν απο εκεί (βλ περικοπές), όπως επίσης και απο άλλα σημεία. Αυτές οι περικοπές κατεβάζουν το κόστος, αλλά υποβιβάζουν την ποιότητα του συνόλου των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.

----------


## c4lex

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, με το παράδειγμα που έδωσες, η τιμή για να μην έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα bw για μια 4mbps γραμμή είναι 80 ευρώ το μήνα,  2mbps 40 ευρώ και 1mbps 20 ευρώ το μήνα +- έξοδα helpdesk 10 ευρώ πάμε στα 90, 50, 30 αντίστοιχα?

Ξέρω οι αριθμοί δεν είναι ακριβής, ενδεικτικά μιλάμε.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

nope.

Ας πάρουμε πχ μια 4άρα γραμμή. Για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα, απο ελληνικής πλευράς τουλάχιστον, θα πρέπει

010,00 ευρω για διοικητικά έξοδα
080,00 ευρώ για γραμμή ΟΚΣΥΑ2
005,00 ευρώ για γραμμή ADSL απο συνδρομητή ως DSLAM
360,00 ευρώ για γραμμή διεθνούς δικτύου (απλή εικασία, το πιθανότερο ειναι πολύ περισσότερο, και εδώ είναι το μεγαλύτερο κόστος)
010,00 ευρώ για διασύνδεση ΑΙΧ (διασύνδεση με τους άλλους έλληνες παρόχους)
465 ΣΥΝΟΛΟ + εύλογο κέρδος παρόχου (πχ 20%) = 558 ευρώ + 19% ΦΠΑ = 664 ευρώ... 

Τα νούμερα ειναι στην τύχη, απλά αφού μπορούμε να υπολογισουμε ότι η ΟΚΣΥΑ2 θα βγαίνει στα 80 ευρώ το μήνα, τότε σίγουρα η διεθνής σύνδεση δεν ειναι δυνατόν ναναι λιγότερο απο το τετραπλάσιο αυτής της τιμής, στην πραγματικότητα πρέπει ναναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο. Εαν κάποιος έχει τιμοκατάλογο πχ απο oteglobe, ας μας παραθέσει... 

Το ουσιαστικό που θέλουμε να καταδείξουμε είναι ότι σε καμμια περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ταχύτητες σαν μισθωμένα, και αυτό λόγω κόστους. Με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν κατεβαζουν όλοι συνέχεια (σε έναν άλλο κόσμο ιδανικά πλασμένο χωρίς μουλαρομηχανήματα), τότε μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε το κόστος και έτσι να έχουμε σχεδόν τέλεια υπηρεσία για όλους. Κάτι που δεν μπορεί να γίνει όμως εαν έστω και ένα μικρό ποσοστό κατεβάζει ασύστολα. Είπαμε, αρκεί να τρώει όλο το bw ένας απο τους 166 για να μην έχουν καθόλου όλοι οι άλλοι, ή για την ακρίβεια να πηγαίνουν πιο αργά, όλοι. Και όσο περισσότεροι ειναι αυτοί που έχουν μηχανήματα που κατεβάζουν νυχθημερόν, τόσο όλοι μαζί "υποφέρουμε" με μικρότερες ταχύτητες και μεγαλύτερα latencies.

Τώρα εαν οι "τορεντάκιδες" ειναι λίγοι, δεν φαίνεται το πρόβλημα. Εχει να κάνει με την σχέση ελαφριών / βαριών χρηστών, και πόσο ελαφριών και πόσο βαριών ειναι αυτοί. Απο ένα σημείο, το δίκτυο χωλαίνει για όλους, και το όριο αυτό ειναι πολύ χαμηλά, για να διατηρηθούν και οι τιμές χαμηλα.

----------


## emeliss

> Εαν πάμε σε πιο ρεαλιστικό μοντέλο, ότι ο μέσος όρος πχ ειναι τα 4Μbps, τότε οι μισό εκατομύριο χρειάζονται 2Tbps=2000Gbps.


Υπάρχουν εταιρίες που έχουν αφιερωμένο bitrate προς το internet μέσω μισθωμένου. Για να έχουμε μία αίσθηση μιλάμε συνήθως για κυκλώματα 256Kbps.

----------


## c4lex

Δηλαδή, το όλο θέμα λοιπόν καταλήγει να είναι πόσο γρήγορα φτιάχνονται και αποσβένονται ζεύξεις προς το εξωτερικό? Εντάξει, μισθωμένες να γίνουν δεν είναι ο στόχος νομίζω. Το θέμα είναι πως να μην περιορίσεις τις ελευθερίες του συνόλου. =(

Αν αυξάνανε την τιμή αναλογικά με την ταχύτητα (άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει άμεσος λόγος με το παράδειγμα που λες) με την λογική της επένδυσης σε καλύτερα κυκλώματα αργότερα? Μοιράζεις μεν την γραμμή ΟΚΣΥΑ2, αλλά ίσως δεν χρεώνουν αρκετά το θεωρητικό bw που "δικαιούται" ο άλλος?

----------


## anon

οχι και πάλι λάθος. Το μισθωμένο προς το εξωτερικό δεν ανήκει πχ στην 4νετ ώστε να πείς, να τόσο κοστίζει η κατασκευή, βάλε και πόσο θές για απόσβεση και καθάρισες. Ειναι απλά πολύ μεγάλα τα κόστη, ακόμη και για μεγάλες εταιρίες. Ετσι τα διεθνή κυκλώματα νοικιάζονται. Πχ έχει η 4ΝΕΤ 12Gbps (το ακριβές σημερινό δεν το κοίταξα αλλά κάπου εκεί είναι και αυτή) με το εξωτερικό μέσω level3 (ή/και seabone). Και μπορείτε να το δείτε μέσω ενός traceroute. η 4ΝΕΤ λοιπόν πληρώνει στην level3 ενοίκιο, όπως πληρώνει και στον ΟΤΕ για τις ΟΚΣΥΑ2 και πάει λέγοντας. 

YG. Στο traceroute είδα για την 4ΝΕΤ να περνά απο level3. Αυτή δεν χρησιμοποιούσε seabone?

----------


## c4lex

> οχι και πάλι λάθος. Το μισθωμένο προς το εξωτερικό δεν ανήκει πχ στην 4νετ ώστε να πείς, να τόσο κοστίζει η κατασκευή, βάλε και πόσο θές για απόσβεση και καθάρισες. Ειναι απλά πολύ μεγάλα τα κόστη, ακόμη και για μεγάλες εταιρίες. Ετσι τα διεθνή κυκλώματα νοικιάζονται. Πχ έχει η 4ΝΕΤ 12Gbps (το ακριβές σημερινό δεν το κοίταξα αλλά κάπου εκεί είναι και αυτή) με το εξωτερικό μέσω level3 (ή/και seabone). Και μπορείτε να το δείτε μέσω ενός traceroute. η 4ΝΕΤ λοιπόν πληρώνει στην level3 ενοίκιο, όπως πληρώνει και στον ΟΤΕ για τις ΟΚΣΥΑ2 και πάει λέγοντας. 
> 
> YG. Στο traceroute είδα για την 4ΝΕΤ να περνά απο level3. Αυτή δεν χρησιμοποιούσε seabone?


ξέρω γω...  :Razz: 

http://news.seabone.net/innfeed.shtml#forthnet

Φυσικά και δεν ανήκει στην forthnet, αλλά ψάχνω να δω αν παίζει τρόπος να αυξήσουμε το bw πιο γρήγορα.   :Thinking:  Οι 24άρες ούτως ή άλλως προς το παρών είναι λίγο too much για σπιτική χρήση μου φαίνεται. =(

----------


## anon

too much ή όχι, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τις λειώνουν... προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ too much την ταχύτητα. Εχεις δεί σελίδες του adslgr σε γραμμή 1mbps που την μοιράζονται κι άλλοι; σε ζαλίζει μόνο και μόνο το rendering, και να κρατά μέχρι και 20 - 40 δεύτερα... και δεν φταίει το site γιαυτό, αλλά η ταχύτητα δεν ειναι αρκετή, και οι σελίδες πλέον είναι πολύ βαριές (javascript, ajax, java, flash και πάει λέγοντας)... Ειναι καλύτερα να έχεις πραγματικά 24mbps, και ας είναι ο περιορισμός στον όγκο... τουλάχιστον για μένα, και για το συντριπτικό ποσοστό ελαφριών χρηστών αυτό παίζει καλύτερα.

----------


## c4lex

> too much ή όχι, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τις λειώνουν... προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ too much την ταχύτητα. Εχεις δεί σελίδες του adslgr σε γραμμή 1mbps που την μοιράζονται κι άλλοι; σε ζαλίζει μόνο και μόνο το rendering, και να κρατά μέχρι και 20 - 40 δεύτερα... και δεν φταίει το site γιαυτό, αλλά η ταχύτητα δεν ειναι αρκετή, και οι σελίδες πλέον είναι πολύ βαριές (javascript, ajax, java, flash και πάει λέγοντας)... Ειναι καλύτερα να έχεις πραγματικά 24mbps, και ας είναι ο περιορισμός στον όγκο... τουλάχιστον για μένα, και για το συντριπτικό ποσοστό ελαφριών χρηστών αυτό παίζει καλύτερα.


Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά.  :Razz: 

Προσωπικά προτιμώ το απεριόριστο πάνω από την ταχύτητα. Αλλιώς θα ξαναθυμηθούμε τα προγραμματάκια που είχαμε στις dial-up που μέτραγαν χρόνο σύνδεσης/όγκο/w/e που τα σιχαινόμουνα. Καλύτερα offline δηλαδή. (no joke)

Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι αυτό το συντριπτικό ποσοστό που λες. Ίσως δεν ξαναδούμε flat-rate ξανά.  :Smile:

----------


## anon

ποτέ δεν υπήρχε flat rate όπως το εννοείς. Εαν εννοείς τα πρώτα δυο χρόνια, όπου η χιλιάρα adsl κόστιζε 200+ ευρώ, ναι, το κόστος ήταν που την έκανε απαγορευτική για το πολύ κόσμο, γιαυτό είχε καλές ταχύτητες. Το ξέρω, γιατί στην εταιρία βάλαμε απο τους πρώτους.

Και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας, 30-40GB σήμερα, πάντα μιλώντας για την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, είναι μια χαρά, και για email, και για youtube και άλλα τινα  video streaming, και internet radio κλπ. Αντε να το πάμε στα 60GB τον μήνα. Απο κει και πέρα, μιλάμε για τορεντάκιδες, βίντεο downloading κλπ. Πολύ απλά, κανένα νόμιμο περιεχόμενο δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει αυτό το όριο υπο νορμάλ συνθήκες....  Τώρα τρώμε όλοι "πακέτο" για χάριν ορισμένων. ΟΚ... να το φάμε... Δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει και στην τελική. Αυτό όμως που με ενδιαφέρει και όλοι περνάνε στο ντούκου και δεν το καταλαβαίνουνε είναι η καταστρατήγηση του network neutrality.

----------


## c4lex

> ποτέ δεν υπήρχε flat rate όπως το εννοείς. Εαν εννοείς τα πρώτα δυο χρόνια, όπου η χιλιάρα adsl κόστιζε 200+ ευρώ, ναι, το κόστος ήταν που την έκανε απαγορευτική για το πολύ κόσμο, γιαυτό είχε καλές ταχύτητες. Το ξέρω, γιατί στην εταιρία βάλαμε απο τους πρώτους.
> 
> Και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας, 30-40GB σήμερα, πάντα μιλώντας για την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, είναι μια χαρά, και για email, και για youtube και άλλα τινα  video streaming, και internet radio κλπ. Αντε να το πάμε στα 60GB τον μήνα. Απο κει και πέρα, μιλάμε για τορεντάκιδες, βίντεο downloading κλπ. Πολύ απλά, κανένα νόμιμο περιεχόμενο δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει αυτό το όριο υπο νορμάλ συνθήκες....  Τώρα τρώμε όλοι "πακέτο" για χάριν ορισμένων. ΟΚ... να το φάμε... Δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει και στην τελική. Αυτό όμως που με ενδιαφέρει και όλοι περνάνε στο ντούκου και δεν το καταλαβαίνουνε είναι η καταστρατήγηση του network neutrality.


Μπρε συ...  :Razz: 



Οι εταιρείες που είναι έτοιμες να καταστρατηγήσουν το net neutrality για τα κέρδη, πως μου εγγυάσαι ότι δεν θα θέσουν χαμηλά caps για να αρμέγουν εμένα όταν κάνουν τα caps τον κανόνα? Σου ξαναλέω, προσωπικά, I highly doubt ότι ξεπερνάω τα 30GB μηνιαία (άντε να κατεβάζω μία ταινία το τρίμηνο πια? Και πολύ λέω. Πολύ περισσότερα είναι τα updates της διανομής μου από την κίνηση στα p2p που δημιουργώ, είτε νόμιμο, είτε παράνομο).

Από την άλλη, πες ότι με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο η βιομηχανία έβγαζε λεφτά για κάθε παράνομη ταινία που κατεβαίνει. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα, σκαρφίζεται ένα μοντέλο όπου το download είναι πάμφθηνο (1-2€/ταινία) και τα ποσοστά της πειρατείας πέφτουν σε ανεκτά επίπεδα. Ή άλλο σενάριο, βγάζω εγώ μια υπηρεσία στυλ youtube, όπου (επειδή δεν έχω τα λεφτά να επενδύσω στους servers που έχει το youtube, χρησιμοποιώ κάποια παραλλαγή p2p). Πάλι δεν θα έχεις υπέρογκη κίνηση ακόμα και με μέτρια χρήση απολύτως νόμιμων συνδρομητών?

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο ότι κατεβάζουν τα κέρατά τους οι τορρεντάκηδες παράνομα (που είναι πρόβλημα που είμαι very much κατά). Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα που ξεσκεπάζουν με την βλακεία τους αυτή οι τορρεντάκηδες, είναι ότι με τον τρόπο που μοιράζουν τις συνδέσεις οι ISP (πολύ bw σε πάμφθηνη τιμή), δεν θα αντέξουν την εισρροή μεγαλύτερου αριθμού συνδρομητών χωρίς να αναβαθμίσουν το uplink τους. Με τα caps, πόσο χρόνο πιστεύεις ότι θα κερδίσουν μέχρι να βρεθούμε πάλι σε αδιέξοδο? Ενόψει IPTV, HD Video streaming και ξέρω γω τι άλλο online.

Οι χρήστες που θα μπούνε σε 5-10 χρόνια από τώρα, εκ των πραγμάτων θα κάνουν βαρύτερη χρήση απ' ότι εμείς (οι μη γαϊδουρομηχανηματολόγοι), λόγω του περιεχομένου που θα υπάρχει.

Δεν προσπαθώ να δικαιολογήσω αυτόν που ξεσκίζει την σύνδεσή του σε βάρος ουσιαστικά εμού (αν και με 1Mbps ουδέποτε είχα προβλήματα), αλλά να δω μήπως υπάρχει (έστω και λίγο ακριβότερος) τρόπος να διατηρηθούνε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν τώρα (χωρίς TS και Caps) και να πληρώνεται από μόνο του η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου ώστε να δεχτεί νέους συνδρομητές. =)

Γιατί να μην πληρώνουμε σήμερα, που δεν είναι και τέρμα χρήσιμη μια 24άρα, σε σημαντικά ακριβότερη τιμή και να βγούνε σχέδια ώστε τα λεφτά αυτά να πάνε σε αναβάθμιση των ζεύξεων προς το εξωτερικό? (Παράλληλα με τον επανασχεδιασμό των p2p για καλύτερο caching που είπες αλλού) Ούτως ή άλλως, τα κέρδη από την υπέρβαση του cap, που θα πάνε?

Ίσως δεν έχω καταλάβει την μεγάλη εικόνα τόσο καλά, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται στρατηγική που κερδίζει την ολοένα και περισσότερη συμφόρηση του "σταθερού" bw που δίνεται και μάλιστα σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές. Ίσως κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν θα' πρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιο κερδοφόρο σχέδιο που να προβλέπει την ανάπτυξη του πολύτιμου backbone? =)

Παρεπιπτόντος, δεν είμαι κατά του NN σε καμία περίπτωση. =]

----------


## anon

συμφωνώ ότι κανείς δεν μας διασφαλίζει ότι και με την χρήση caps δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλόγιστη εκμετάλευση απο τους παρόχους (overbooking). Απλά θα ειναι πιο εύκολα μετρήσιμα τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τωρα όλοι μετράμε ένα εικονικό download transfer rate γιατί αυτό πουλάνε. Μια εικονική όχι πραγματική ταχύτητα. Απλά ελπίζω ότι με την χρήση καπ, τότε οι χρήστες θα μετράνε πόσο πραγματικά καλύτερα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά θα έχει το πακέτο τους, και φυσικα το κόστος. Σε πακέτα πχ 50GB μεταξύ δυο παρόχων, αυτά που θα μετράς θαναι πόσο κοστίζει, και πόσο πραγματικά γρήγορα ειναι....

----------


## c4lex

> συμφωνώ ότι κανείς δεν μας διασφαλίζει ότι και με την χρήση caps δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλόγιστη εκμετάλευση απο τους παρόχους (overbooking). Απλά θα ειναι πιο εύκολα μετρήσιμα τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τωρα όλοι μετράμε ένα εικονικό download transfer rate γιατί αυτό πουλάνε. Μια εικονική όχι πραγματική ταχύτητα. Απλά ελπίζω ότι με την χρήση καπ, τότε οι χρήστες θα μετράνε πόσο πραγματικά καλύτερα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά θα έχει το πακέτο τους, και φυσικα το κόστος. Σε πακέτα πχ 50GB μεταξύ δυο παρόχων, αυτά που θα μετράς θαναι πόσο κοστίζει, και πόσο πραγματικά γρήγορα ειναι....


Αν μπούνε αρκούντος μεγάλα caps, έχεις δίκιο, με την λογική ότι θα δώσει ένα άνω όριο στους τορρεντάκηδες. Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι ημίμετρο, γιατί δεν κάνει τίποτα ουσιαστικά προς την κατεύθυνση να αυξήσει την χωρητικότητα του δικτύου. Είναι απλά ένας ακόμα τρόπος να κόψεις το bw σε ακόμα μικρότερα κομμάτια.

Παράλληλα θα περιορίζεται και η χρήση πχ που κάνω εγώ (βλέπω TV/ειδήσεις μέσω internet γιατί δεν έχω τηλεόραση). Ας πούμε ότι εγώ είμαι υπερβολικός (πάρε τηλεόραση ρε φίλε  :Razz: ), αλλά υπάρχουν άλλες τόσες χρήσεις που απαιτούν always on σύνδεση όπου δεν μπορείς πολλές φορές να υπολογίσεις τον όγκο που θα χρειαστείς. Και εκεί θα' χεις μη-τορρεντάκηδες, σαν εμένα, να πληρώνουμε καλά λεφτά κερατιάτικα και μάλιστα χωρίς να πηγαίνει αυτό στην αναβάθμιση του uplink άμεσα. xD

Το χειρότερο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ψηφίσουμε με την τσέπη μας. Ούτε είναι θέμα της forthnet ή της Otenet να αναβαθμίσουν το υποθαλλάσιο καλώδιο πχ, αλλά είναι κάτι για το οποίο πρέπει να δουλέψουν όλοι οι ISP ίσως και με κυβερνήσεις μαζί.

Αυτό που έχω δει με τον κόσμο, είναι ότι χάνονται αν τους δώσεις πάνω από το πολύ 2 διαστάσεις να αξιολογήσουν. Πχ απόδοση και τιμή (απόδοση/τιμή) στους επεξεργαστές. Μόλις πετάξεις την παράμετρο ενέργεια που καταναλώνουν, αδυνατούν να τα συνυπολογίσουν όλα μαζί (απόδοση/ενέργεια/τιμή). Και μιλάω για έξυπνους ανθρώπους που έχουν επαφή με την τεχνολογία, όχι τον κυρμήτσο που θέλει να δει τι είναι αυτός ο ντόρος με το "ιντερναι".  :Razz:  Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάτσουν να υπολογίσουν τον όγκο που χρειάζονται μηνιαία και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να προαπαιτείται να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Μην φτάσουμε να πληρώνει ο κυρμήτσος ο κακομοίρης που μπήκε σήμερα στο ιντερναι, τις αμαρτίες των τορρεντάκιδων που ξέρουν να προφυλλάσονται από υπέρβαση των caps. =(

----------


## 21century

Η τελευταία σου φράση τα λεει όλα και συμφωνώ φίλε μου ότι 'Μην φτάσουμε να πληρώνει ο κυρμήτσος ο κακομοίρης που μπήκε σήμερα στο ιντερναι, τις αμαρτίες των τορρεντάκιδων που ξέρουν να προφυλλάσονται από υπέρβαση των caps'. Αφού υποτιθεται ότι αποτελεί εργαλείο δουλειάς και όχι μόνο για ψυχαγωγία, γιατί να πληρώσω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος το ασύστολο κατέβασμα απο τόρεντ που κάνει ο διπλανός μου καιστο σπίτ μου να έχω μετριες ταχύτητες? Μήπως και εδώ ισχύει το ρητό ότι η Ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκει που αρχίζει η Ελευθερία του άλλου?

----------


## jxst

Προσωπικα πιστεύω ότι τα caps μόνο κακό θα κάνουν αφού οι εταιρίες θα τα εκμεταλευτούν βάζοντας πολύ μικρα όρια από εκεί και πέρα αυτή τη στιγμή δεν τίθεται θέμα αλόγιστης χρήσης ίντερνετ αφού όταν αγοράζεις σύνεση σου λένε 24/7 για απολύτως απεριόριστη χρήση για την ακρίβεια αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια το ίντερνετ κάνουν
σωστή χρήση της σύνδεσης τους

----------


## chr.

Παιδιά το Internet ο καθένας μας το χρησιμοποιεί ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του για αυτό και πληρώνει από την τσέπη του και όχι και σε τόσο οικονομικές τιμές. Τώρα εάν κάποιος το χρησιμοποιεί μία φορά την εβδομάδα για να διαβάζει τα e-mail του είναι δικό του θέμα. Όπως και επίσης όποιος κατεβάζει μέρα νύχτα σαν και εμένα πάλι είναι δικό του θέμα. Πληρώνω μία ταχύτητα για να την χρησιμοποιώ στο μέγιστο δυνατό που μπορώ αλλιώς θα έμενα στην pstn. Για να βλέπω τα e-mail και καμιά ιστοσελίδα μια χαρά ήταν. :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Δεν "δείχνω" κανέναν γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Απλώς να πω 2 πραγματάκια:

Σε γενικές γραμμές, όταν έβαλα adsl έλεγα κι'εγώ οτι θέλω full και τα 384 και τα 768 κτλ κτλ.
Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου όμως και τα βρισίδια του sdikr, κατάλαβα οτι η τεχνολογία adsl είναι "best effort" (τα 'λεγε, τα 'λεγε ο sdikr αλλά εγώ του έλεγα οτι θέλω gigabit μέχρι που φαγωθήκαμε στα λάχανα...) το οποίο το εξηγεί πολύ σωστά ο anon με του οποίου τις απόψεις συμφωνώ.

(ξανά?-)Διαβάστε τις γραμμές του εκεί που αναλύει το κόστος των γραμμών για να δείτε ΓΙΑΤΙ οι πάροχοι κάνουν overbook τις γραμμές τους. Αναρωτηθείτε επίσης, πόσος κόσμος θέλει το internet απλώς για να κάνει λίγο browsing (αυτά τα άχρηστα -κατά τα άλλα- facebook κτλ κτλ) και να δει τα mail του. (όποιος πει οτι η κυρα-Ρίτσα της διπλανής πόρτας ΔΕΝ πρέπει να έχει ντερνέτς γιατί είναι άσχετη και δεν ξέρει τι είναι το MTU -ούτε εγώ το ξέρω- να του καεί το router και να του καεί και ο χαλκός του μέχρι το dslam). 

Σκεφτείτε τώρα οτι από τα 17Mb (δεν λέω 24, πιάνω μια πιο μετριόφρονα τιμή) που έχει η κυρά-Ρίτσα, η ίδια χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τα 512kb και τα χρησιμοποιεί το απογευματάκι που κάθεται να πιεί τον καφέ της. Τα υπόλοιπα 16.5Mb τα παίρνει ο νέρντουλας που τον έχει κάνει λάστιχο με τη φιλμογραφία Silvia Saint και της Angel Dark (που ΔΕΝ τις έχει νοικιάσει από το video club της γειτονιάς του....  :Whistling:  )

Καταλάβετε λοιπόν οτι οι κυρα-Ρίτσες είναι *α-πα-ραι-τη-τες* στις τεχνολογίες όπως το adsl και πως αν θέλετε ευρώ και Mbit το μήνα, καλά θα κάνετε να μην κλαίγεστε επειδή τις ώρες αιχμής σέρνεται το ντερνέτι. Οποιοσδήποτε νέρντουλας σέβεται τον εαυτό του, δουλεύει ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ στις after-hours οπότε διαλέχτε στρατόπεδο.

Α ναι, those being said, μας θεωρώ πολύ τυχερούς που ΔΕΝ έχουμε caps. Είμαι οριζοντίως και καθέτως αντίθετος με τα caps...

Kαι ένα ρητό που έχει παραφράσει ο Νικαετός, για να θυμάστε.... "Παν μέτρον άριστον"

Edit: [ My bad: Εκτός από τα βρισίδια του sdikr, ξέχασα και τα επεξηγηματικότατα κατεβατά του anon που προσπαθούσε να μου εξηγήσει (καλή ώρα) τι εστί βερύκοκο...  :Sorry:  ]

----------


## anon

πολύ ωραία εξήγηση blindG, ειδικά εκείνο με τον έχει κάνει λάστιχο  :Respekt:  

Και καλώς λές ότι λογικά δεν πρέπει να κλαιγόμαστε κλπ κλπ... Εγώ όμως τι φταίω, που έχω συνολικό όγκο μέσα στον μήνα <2GB (ναι, λιγότερο απο δυο GB, εκτός απο δυο φορές τον χρόνο που βγάζει νέα έκδοση η Fedora  :Razz:  )... Για πές τε με εγώ τι φταίω; Που πάω να δώ απο καμμιά φορά ένα σκατοβίντεο και βρίζω θεούς και δαίμονες απο τα "σπασίματα" που κάνει, και ξέρω οτι φταίει το εδώ τοπικό μας δίκτυο, γιατί απο την χιλιάρα γραμμή, σε ώρες αιχμής δεν ξεπερνώ το μισό που να χτυπιέμαι. 

Απο την άλλη προσωπικά θέλω ναμαι αισιόδοξος. Το ιντερνέτι έχει απο πίσω πολλά ,μα πάρα πολλά λεφτά (βλ 3play και παραπάνω), και οι εταιρίες προκειμένου να το αξιοποιήσουν θα ανεβάζουν συνεχώς τις γραμμές. Ελπίζω αυτή η πορεία να μην σταματήσει, αντιθέτως να έχει αυξητικές τάσεις, ώστε μετά απο λίγα χρόνια να κοιτάμε τέτοια νήματα, και να λέμε με τι στεναχωριόμασταν... Αρκεί να συνεχίσει το network neutrality. (διαβάστε το λινκ, καλό ειναι να μάθετε τι σημαίνει).

Επίσης σταματείστε πια την καραμέλα ότι εαν είναι μόνο για web surfing/email καλή θα ήταν και μια pstn. Φαίνεται όλοι εσείς που λέτε αυτό δεν έχετε δεί ποτέ pstn σύνδεση, ή έχει πάει πολύ πίσω στο μυαλό σας. Κάντε μόνο μια δοκιμή, αφού μπορείτε εξάλου, και δοκιμάστε την pstn σας. Θα δείτε την σελίδα να ολοκληρώνει το κατέβασμα σε πάνω απο 20-90 δεύτερα, και το rendering να σας φαίρνει ναυτία. Η' μέχρι να κατέβουν όλα τα emails σας, τα 5 απο τους φίλους σας, και τα άλλα 300 για βιάγκρα, βοηθήματα και αυξητικές στήθους και πως σας περιμένουν 20 εκατ.δολλάρια στην Νιγηρία και το email που πρέπει να στείλετε σε 200 άλλους αλλιώς θα σας πέσουν μαλλιά και δόντια μην πω τίποτε άλλο), θα χρειαστείτε μερικές ώρες ίσως.... Οι εποχές pstn έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί, και όσοι για όποιο λόγο ειναι αναγκασμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν pstn ταχύτητες, ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι το σημερινο ιντερνετ θέλει απο 256Kbps και πάνω (το ελάχιστο - ελάχιστο αποδεκτό).


@c4lex Video streaming στα 512Kbps... Σε 325 ώρες (δηλαδη συνεχής θέαση επι 13.5 μέρες χωρίς ύπνο, ή ότιδήποτε άλλο) μας κάνει 60GB.... Μήπως τα παραλές; Μήπως δεν μιλάμε λοιπόν για video streaming αλλά κάτι άλλο και κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας; Ακόμα και εαν ήταν video streaming 1Mbps (που δεν προσφέρετε και πολύ, μην ξεχνάμε ότι κοστίζει και στην εταιρία που κάνει broadcast), και πάλι μιλάμε για 160 ώρες θέασης για να πιάσει 60GB. Και 1Mbps είναι ποιότητα σχεδον DVD με DiVX/XVID


@chr. et al. ΟΚ. Σου δίνει μια ταχύτητα και μια πολιτική χρέωσης και αφού το επιτρέπει αυτή η πολιτική το ξεσκίζεις το κύκλωμα, και το λειώνεις το καλώδιο. Και καλά κάνεις. Οπως επίσης και καλά κάνει ο πάροχος, εαν επιβάλει μετά καπς (όπως πάνε να βάλουν στην αγγλία) ή το ξεσκίσουν στο Traffic shaping. Μπορεί να λέμε, δεν γουστάρουμε, και ότι θα πάμε σε άλλον πάροχο κλπ κλπ κλπ... Το θα γίνει όμως εαν το κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι; Πάντως ήδη το TS υπάρχει σε όλους, απλά ειναι "διακριτικό"... Τίποτε δεν εμποδίζει να γίνει λιγότερο διακριτικό, όπως τον χειμώνα με την Οτενετ. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πληθαίνουν πάρα πολύ οι απλοί χρήστες όπως η κυρά Ριτσα ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic





> Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου όμως και τα βρισίδια του sdikr


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 




> ο νέρντουλας που τον έχει κάνει λάστιχο


 :ROFL:   :ROFL: 





Όσο για την PSTN: κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν κάνει ούτε για περιστασιακούς χρήστες, καθώς σου κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσια μέχρι να φορτώσει μία σύγχρονη ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## sonic

> Τα υπόλοιπα 16.5Mb τα παίρνει ο νέρντουλας που τον έχει κάνει λάστιχο με τη φιλμογραφία Silvia Saint και της Angel Dark (που ΔΕΝ τις έχει νοικιάσει από το video club της γειτονιάς του....  )
> 
> [/edit]


Silvia Saint και Angel Dark  :Thinking: , για να τσεκάρω :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Silvia Saint και Angel Dark , για να τσεκάρω


Τι να τσεκάρεις μπρε; Γούγλισε, ολόκληρο άρθρο στην wikipedia έχει για την καθεμία!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silvia_Saint
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Dark

----------


## sonic

Τι "Τι να τσεκάρω", να βάλω τα μουλάρια και τα βατράχια και λοιπά ζωντάνα να κατεβάζουν, μυαλό θέλει :Razz:

----------


## c4lex

> @c4lex Video streaming στα 512Kbps... Σε 325 ώρες (δηλαδη συνεχής θέαση επι 13.5 μέρες χωρίς ύπνο, ή ότιδήποτε άλλο) μας κάνει 60GB.... Μήπως τα παραλές; Μήπως δεν μιλάμε λοιπόν για video streaming αλλά κάτι άλλο και κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας; Ακόμα και εαν ήταν video streaming 1Mbps (που δεν προσφέρετε και πολύ, μην ξεχνάμε ότι κοστίζει και στην εταιρία που κάνει broadcast), και πάλι μιλάμε για 160 ώρες θέασης για να πιάσει 60GB. Και 1Mbps είναι ποιότητα σχεδον DVD με DiVX/XVID


Να' μουνα και μεγάλος πειρατής ή τσοντάκιας ρε anon, να σιωπήσω. Εγώ που δεν είμαι τίποτα από τα δυο, δεν κάνω αλόγιστη χρήση και πάλι ακούω το παραμύθι...  :Razz: 

Το θέμα με τα caps είναι ότι δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα της αύξησης της χωρητικότητας του δικτύου. Μόλις φτάσουν στα όρια κι αυτά, τότε θα έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το neutrality. =(

Και ο λόγος που δεν τα θέλω, είναι γιατί δεν θέλω να επιστρέψω στο σύνδρομο του dialup όπου κάθε τρεις και λίγο σκεφτόμασταν μήπως κάτσαμε πολύ στο δίκτυο. Μ' άλλα λόγια, θα ρίξουμε το γέλιο παρέα όταν τα caps κόψουν τη λεωφόρο στους πειρατές, αλλά μετά θα γελάω μόνος όταν και με caps πάλι θα μιλάνε για καταστρατήγηση του NN. Αλλά με added bonus τότε ότι τα caps θα είναι το de facto standard.  :Razz: 

Εδώ που είμαι εγώ (προφανώς πολύ καλύτερη περιοχή), η 1mbps τραβάει μια χαρά και με 3 ταυτόχρονους υπολογιστές σπίτι.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Αν δεν βρούνε μοντέλο που να βρίσκει κονδύλια να αναπτύσσεται και το backbone, την στρουμφήσαμε...

----------


## sonic

H Ο2/ΒΕ έχει caps του τύπου 200 γιγα αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η υπηρεσία διαφημίζεται ως unlimited και για το 99% των χρηστών είναι όντως, ένα τέτοιο cap δεν θα με χάλαγε αν και μετρημένα "χαλάω" περι τα 40 γιγα τον μήνα.

----------


## c4lex

> H Ο2/ΒΕ έχει caps του τύπου 200 γιγα αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η υπηρεσία διαφημίζεται ως unlimited και για το 99% των χρηστών είναι όντως, ένα τέτοιο cap δεν θα με χάλαγε αν και μετρημένα "χαλάω" περι τα 40 γιγα τον μήνα.


Με 30GB cap κι εγώ μια χαρά μάλλον θα την έβγαζα (άντε 40-50). To Θέμα είναι, τι γίνεται αν μειώσουν τα cap γιατί δεν βγαίνουν πια με την αύξηση των συνδρομητών? Επίσης, με 200GB cap, μια χαρά κατεβάζεις και torrents.  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι ένα τύπο που είχε κατεβάσει κάτι terra... για τέτοιους τύπους είναι αυτά τα caps. Επίσης πάντα υπάρχει και εναλλακτική της Virgin που επίσης είναι πολύ δίκαια, είσαι heavy user; Θα σου κάνω throttle την κίνηση τις peak ώρες.

Ο συνδιασμός των δύο νομίζω ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## c4lex

> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι ένα τύπο που είχε κατεβάσει κάτι terra... για τέτοιους τύπους είναι αυτά τα caps. Επίσης πάντα υπάρχει και εναλλακτική της Virgin που επίσης είναι πολύ δίκαια, είσαι heavy user; Θα σου κάνω throttle την κίνηση τις peak ώρες.
> 
> Ο συνδιασμός των δύο νομίζω ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο.


Γιατί η λέξη "ρουά" στριφογυρίζει στο κεφάλι μου αυτή τη στιγμή?  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Και δίκαια και αποτελεσματικά είναι τα παράπανω ΙΜΟ.

----------


## c4lex

> Και δίκαια και αποτελεσματικά είναι τα παράπανω ΙΜΟ.


Μακάρι ρε παιδιά, τα caps και το TS να είναι η λύση στον πόλεμο κατά των p2p. =)

Πόσο τις εκατό του πλυθυσμού στην Αγγλία έχει broadband αλήθεια?

----------


## sonic

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, το 47%. Αλλά οι πιο πολλοί έχουν ΒΤ και AOL που δεν είναι broadband :Evil:

----------


## c4lex

> Σύμφωνα με αυτό, το 47%. Αλλά οι πιο πολλοί έχουν ΒΤ και AOL που δεν είναι broadband


Φαίνεται, ότι σας έχουν καλύψει οι εταιρείες εκεί.  :Razz:  Μακάρι αυτή να είναι η λύση. Όπως και να' χει, πάντα ο άνθρωπος έχει το καλό ότι προσαρμόζεται... =)

........Auto merged post: c4lex πρόσθεσε 29 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βασικά ξέρεις τι θα' ταν ακόμα καλύτερο? Να μπούνε caps να μειωθεί αυτή η καταραμένη πειρατεία και τα p2p που μας τρώνε το πολύτιμο bw. Όταν φτάσουμε κι εκεί στο απροχώρητο, να αρχίζουμε να χρεώνουμε και τους συνδρομητές των άλλων εταιρειών για πρόσβαση σε περιεχόμενο στο δικό μας δίκτυο. Έτσι θα πέσουν μια χαρά οι τιμές και θα γλιτώσουμε κι από τους συνδρομητές άλλης εταιρείας που μας τρώνε το bw. 

Το Google? ξέρεις τι κίνηση δημιουργεί το google στις γραμμές μας? Γιατί να μην πληρώσει κύριοι? Έτσι θα είμαστε όλοι πανευτυχής... που θα έχουμε καταστρέψει το internet.  :Razz: 




Off Topic


		Φανταστείτε πόσο θα μειωνόταν η κίνηση με την δημιουργία απλά ενός online μαγαζιού για ταινίες/mp3 σε λογικές τιμές. =)

----------


## psytransas

> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι ένα τύπο που είχε κατεβάσει κάτι terra... για τέτοιους τύπους είναι αυτά τα caps. Επίσης πάντα υπάρχει και εναλλακτική της Virgin που επίσης είναι πολύ δίκαια, είσαι heavy user; Θα σου κάνω throttle την κίνηση τις peak ώρες.
> 
> Ο συνδιασμός των δύο νομίζω ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο.


Are you talking to me...?  :Razz: 

Παντως δε μπορει και πακετα cap να βγαζανε, θα υπηρχε εστω και ενα χωρις...υψηλου κοστους βεβαια.

Και σιγουρα θα το προτιμουσαν αρκετοι χρηστες σαν εμας...

Τωρα το αν θα δημιουργουσαμε παλι προβλημα αυτο ειναι αλλη ιστορια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sonic

Εσύ ήσουν; Δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά κάτι θα ξέρεις εσύ :Razz: 

Συγκεκριμένα η Ο2/ΒΕ δεν έχει πακέτο με cap, απλά έχει πολύ ψηλό cap που το κάνει ουσιαστικά unlimited, και διαφημίζεται ως unlimited. 

Για να ξέρεις όμως υπάρχουν πακέτα με αστεία caps, option1 & option 2 BT ας πούμε, που ήταν 5 και 10 πριν λίγο καιρό, και μάλιστα συνάδελφος πλήρωσε την επιπλέον κίνηση που έκανε ένας συγκάτοικος του!

----------


## mrsaccess

Cap έχει δικαίωμα να λέγεται μονάχα το cap των Ιαπώνων: 30GB τη μέρα και μόνο στο upload.
Τα υπόλοιπα πακέτα που δείχνετε κατά καιρούς με 5-10-60GB συνδυασμένο το μήνα δεν λέγονται caps αλλά ογκοχρέωση!  :Razz:

----------


## maik

Την κολοκυθια την ξερετε;

----------


## sonic

Όχι, για πες...

----------


## c4lex

> Cap έχει δικαίωμα να λέγεται μονάχα το cap των Ιαπώνων: 30GB τη μέρα και μόνο στο upload.
> Τα υπόλοιπα πακέτα που δείχνετε κατά καιρούς με 5-10-60GB συνδυασμένο το μήνα δεν λέγονται caps αλλά ογκοχρέωση!


Εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι τα lasso effects και όχι τα ίδια τα caps.  :Razz: 

Σήμερα, όντος, ο μόνος ταύρος που θα πιαστεί θα' ναι ο πειρατής σε γενικές γραμμές και με τα caps που λέει κι ο sonic. Αύριο, θα' ναι και οι νόμιμες χρήσεις p2p από εταιρείες/άτομα/"ερασιτέχνες" καλλιτέχνες/κλπ που δεν έχουν τα λεφτά να πληρώνουν το παραδοσιακό κεντρικοποιημένο τρόπο να διανέμεται υλικό. =)

Πείτε με τρελό, αλλά με πιάνει ένα άγχος με πνίχτη γύρω από το λαιμό, όσο χαλαρό κι αν είναι.. =D

----------


## A_gamer

> Μακάρι ρε παιδιά, τα caps και το TS να είναι η λύση στον πόλεμο κατά των p2p. =)
> 
> Πόσο τις εκατό του πλυθυσμού στην Αγγλία έχει broadband αλήθεια?


Το TS; Φτου φτου, μακριά από μας...  :Scared: 



Off Topic





> Εσύ ήσουν; Δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά κάτι θα ξέρεις εσύ


Δεν ήταν εκείνος, ήταν νομίζω ο CamClone. Αλλά και ο psytransas με κάτι HD τα πιάνει τα Tera κι αυτός.  :Laughing:

----------


## c4lex

Όλοι οι πειρατές θα με πληρώνετε παραπάνω για να κάνω τον διαιτητή στο πόσο κατεβάζετε. Φυσικά δεν επενδύω σε καλύτερη υποδομή, γιατί όσο bw να σας δώσω, θα το φάτε. Αχαίρευτοι  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ο MNP-10 έδωσε ένα ενδιαφέρον link:

http://stopthecap.com/?p=169

Μ' άρεσε το video:

http://www.youtube.com/v/u1fCgca9ZNk

 :Laughing: 




Γενικά πάντως πιστεύω ότι καλή αρχή είναι να περιορίζουμε την αλόγιστη χρήση ως αναφορά τον εαυτό μας, αλλά να μην περιορίσουμε με την καμία τις απαιτήσεις μας από τους ISP. =)

----------


## sdikr

> Όλοι οι πειρατές θα με πληρώνετε παραπάνω για να κάνω τον διαιτητή στο πόσο κατεβάζετε. Φυσικά δεν επενδύω σε καλύτερη υποδομή, γιατί όσο bw να σας δώσω, θα το φάτε. Αχαίρευτοι   
> 
> Ο MNP-10 έδωσε ένα ενδιαφέρον link:
> 
> http://stopthecap.com/?p=169
> 
> Μ' άρεσε το video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/u1fCgca9ZNk
> ...



Υπάρχει το cap,  ακόμα υπάρχει το κατεβάζω  κάτι για προσωπική χρήση,  το κατεβάζω κάτι για να το δώ  πχ το ΣΚ,  και το κατεβάζω  γιατί υπάρχω  :Razz:   (δηλάδη κατεβάζω  τα πάντα  που δεν θα τα δώ πότε,  μάλιστα για να είμαι σίγουρος  τα κατεβάζω δυο φόρες  και μετά κάνω φορματ  για να τα ξανακατεβάσω).


πχ πάραδειγμα  σε γνωστό,   σου λέει έλα να δούμε καμία ταίνια,  εκείνη την στιγμή την βάζει να κατεβαίνει (φυσικά νόμιμα)   μέσα σε μια ώριτσα  είναι εκεί  και μετά καθόμαστε  αναπαυτικά  ανοίγουμε τις πίτσες  και βλέπουμε την ταίνια μας,    κάποιος  άλλος απλά θα έβαζε και άλλα να κατεβαίνουν για να μην πάει χαράμι η γραμμή

----------


## c4lex

> Υπάρχει το cap,  ακόμα υπάρχει το κατεβάζω  κάτι για προσωπική χρήση,  το κατεβάζω κάτι για να το δώ  πχ το ΣΚ,  και το κατεβάζω  γιατί υπάρχω   (δηλάδη κατεβάζω  τα πάντα  που δεν θα τα δώ πότε,  μάλιστα για να είμαι σίγουρος  τα κατεβάζω δυο φόρες  και μετά κάνω φορματ  για να τα ξανακατεβάσω).


Ε ναι, η τελευταία περίπτωση είναι μάλλον brain dead έτσι κι αλλιώς (πως πάει χαμένη μια γραμμή χωρίς caps? xD Και που βρίσκεις το χώρο στο σκληρό σου να βάλεις πράγματα που δεν θα δεις ποτέ και που και αύριο θα υπάρχουν στο internet)




> πχ πάραδειγμα  σε γνωστό,   σου λέει έλα να δούμε καμία ταίνια,  εκείνη την στιγμή την βάζει να κατεβαίνει (φυσικά νόμιμα)   μέσα σε μια ώριτσα  είναι εκεί  και μετά καθόμαστε  αναπαυτικά  ανοίγουμε τις πίτσες  και βλέπουμε την ταίνια μας,    κάποιος  άλλος απλά θα έβαζε και άλλα να κατεβαίνουν για να μην πάει χαράμι η γραμμή


Αυτό είναι λογικότατο πιστεύω. Αν βγάλεις την παράμετρο νομιμότητας, πάλι το πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει. Σε λίγα χρόνια μπορεί να έχουμε φθηνές υπηρεσίες τέτοιες, ή μπορεί προσπάθειες όπως αυτή να γίνουν κοινός τόπος. Ήδη, πολλοί φτιάχνουν δικό τους περιεχόμενο και απολαμβάνουν δικαίως ή όχι τα 15 τους λεπτά δημοσιότητας χωρίς ταρίφα. =)

----------


## sdikr

> Ε ναι, η τελευταία περίπτωση είναι μάλλον brain dead έτσι κι αλλιώς (πως πάει χαμένη μια γραμμή χωρίς caps? xD Και που βρίσκεις το χώρο στο σκληρό σου να βάλεις πράγματα που δεν θα δεις ποτέ και που και αύριο θα υπάρχουν στο internet)
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι λογικότατο πιστεύω. Αν βγάλεις την παράμετρο νομιμότητας, πάλι το πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει. Σε λίγα χρόνια μπορεί να έχουμε φθηνές υπηρεσίες τέτοιες, ή μπορεί προσπάθειες όπως αυτή να γίνουν κοινός τόπος. Ήδη, πολλοί φτιάχνουν δικό τους περιεχόμενο και απολαμβάνουν δικαίως ή όχι τα 15 τους λεπτά δημοσιότητας χωρίς ταρίφα. =)



εεε νομίζω πως εδώ μιλάμε για αυτό ακριβως  το πράγμα,  την αλόγιστη χρήση του Internet 
(υγ  εχώ πελάτη  που αγόραζει 500gb  δίσκο κάθε βδομάδα,  τώρα τι τον κάνει δεν ρώτησα  αλλά προς κάπου πάει το μυαλό μου)

----------


## c4lex

> εεε νομίζω πως εδώ μιλάμε για αυτό ακριβως  το πράγμα,  την αλόγιστη χρήση του Internet 
> (υγ  εχώ πελάτη  που αγόραζει 500gb  δίσκο κάθε βδομάδα,  τώρα τι τον κάνει δεν ρώτησα  αλλά προς κάπου πάει το μυαλό μου)


Ακριβώς. =)

Η θέση μου δεν είναι υπέρ του να κατεβάζεις αλλόγιστα όπως (πολύ πιθανά κάνει) ο πελάτης σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι υπέρ και των ορίων από τους ISP. =)

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβώς. =)
> 
> Η θέση μου δεν είναι υπέρ του να κατεβάζεις αλλόγιστα όπως (πολύ πιθανά κάνει) ο πελάτης σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι υπέρ και των ορίων από τους ISP. =)



Ναι αλλά τον πρώτο ποιος θα τον φέρει στον σωστό δρόμο;
εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα,

----------


## c4lex

> Ναι αλλά τον πρώτο ποιος θα τον φέρει στον σωστό δρόμο;
> εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα,


Κανείς. Ποιός βάζει στον σωστό δρόμο τους χρήστες που τρέχουν κάθε λογής crack/patch και καταντάνε τον υπολογιστή τους node σε botnet? Κανείς. =) Θα μπορούσε κανείς να είναι υπέρ του υποχρεωτικού application signing όσο τραβάει η ψυχή του, αλλά δεν θα το έκανε καλύτερη λύση.  :Razz: 

Αν οι ISP έχουν πραγματικό πρόβλημα να βρούνε bw (υπάρχουν αμφισβιτήσεις για αυτό το "δεδομένο" στο link που έδωσε ο MNP-10), δουλειά τους είναι να επενδύουν στην ανάπτυξη της υποδομής και όχι να περιορίζουν την δική μου χρήση και να με στερεοτυπούνε. =)

Ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει πιο ακριβό internet.

----------


## linkinp

> Ναι αλλά τον πρώτο ποιος θα τον φέρει στον σωστό δρόμο;
> εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα,


κανεις?γιατι υπαρχει ελευθερη οικονομια...

----------


## BlindG

> Ναι αλλά τον πρώτο ποιος θα τον φέρει στον σωστό δρόμο;
> εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα,


Από πότε καίμε μαζί με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά?  :Razz: 

Ας πιάσει ο ISP τον πελάτη σου από το αφτί και ας αφήσει εμάς ήσυχους  :Thumbs up: 



Α ναι, VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!! :Protest:  
24 ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ, 24 ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ  :Protest:  

όποιος μου πει "μα άλλα έλεγες 2 σελίδες πριν" του εύχομαι χυλόπιτα από την Silvia Saint

----------


## DaveMurray

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο ότι κατεβάζουν τα κέρατά τους οι τορρεντάκηδες παράνομα (που είναι πρόβλημα που είμαι very much κατά).



Μου φαίνεται λίγο οξύμορο αυτό... Όλοι μας λίγο πολύ, τορρεντάκηδες είμαστε... είτε κατεβάζουμε νόμιμα πράγματα, είτε όχι... Δεν ΜΠΟΡΩ να δεχθώ με τίποτα, ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει... πχ: κατεβάζω μια διανομή λινουξ με τορρεντ, η διαμοιράζομαι μια διανομή λινοθξ με τορρεντ. Νόμιμο δεν είναι; Α ξέχασα, θα πρέπει να φιμώσουμε την διακίνηση του τορρεντ. το τορρεντ είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ κακό, και όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν, το χρησιμοποιούν για παράνομους σκοπούς..... εγώ το μπαλάκι, το ρίχνω στους παρόχους.... Ας βρουν όσο bw χρειάζεται, δεν με ενδιαφέρει πως, ας το βρούν... Δεν θέλω να μου φιμώσουν όμως την χρήση, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, μεγάλη η μικρή. Στο κάτω κάτω για αυτό έχουμε internet. Το χρησιμοποιούμε όπως ο καθένας μας θεωρεί. Να μου βάλουν εμένα στον χρήστη (δεν μιλάω για εμένα, γενικά μιλάω) κόφτη στο up/down μου, επείδη θέλουν να με πιέζουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, και να με εκμεταλευτούν για οικονομήσουν; Και γιατί πρέπει να μπεί κόφτης; Μπορεί να θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι νόμιμο, από τον δικό μου pc, πχ ένα προσωπικό web site(πχ όταν υπάρχει το VDSL), η το οτιδήποτε.... Δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα αυτά... (Και μην κρύβουμε ότι είμαστε τορρεντάκηδες... Όλοι λίγο πολύ το χρησιμοποιούμε... το βλέπω λίγο οξύμορο, να δηλώνουμε πολλοί, αχ  ναι, δεν είναι σωστό το τορρεντ είναι παράνομο, αλλόγιστο, και την επόμενη, να κατεβάζουμε το Sex And The City για να το δεί η φιλενάδα μας)

----------


## c4lex

> Μου φαίνεται λίγο οξύμορο αυτό... Όλοι μας λίγο πολύ, τορρεντάκηδες είμαστε... είτε κατεβάζουμε νόμιμα πράγματα, είτε όχι... Δεν ΜΠΟΡΩ να δεχθώ με τίποτα, ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει... πχ: κατεβάζω μια διανομή λινουξ με τορρεντ, η διαμοιράζομαι μια διανομή λινοθξ με τορρεντ. Νόμιμο δεν είναι; Α ξέχασα, θα πρέπει να φιμώσουμε την διακίνηση του τορρεντ. το τορρεντ είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ κακό, και όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν, το χρησιμοποιούν για παράνομους σκοπούς..... εγώ το μπαλάκι, το ρίχνω στους παρόχους.... Ας βρουν όσο bw χρειάζεται, δεν με ενδιαφέρει πως, ας το βρούν... Δεν θέλω να μου φιμώσουν όμως την χρήση, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, μεγάλη η μικρή. Στο κάτω κάτω για αυτό έχουμε internet. Το χρησιμοποιούμε όπως ο καθένας μας θεωρεί. Να μου βάλουν εμένα στον χρήστη (δεν μιλάω για εμένα, γενικά μιλάω) κόφτη στο up/down μου, επείδη θέλουν να με πιέζουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, και να με εκμεταλευτούν για οικονομήσουν; Και γιατί πρέπει να μπεί κόφτης; Μπορεί να θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι νόμιμο, από τον δικό μου pc, πχ ένα προσωπικό web site(πχ όταν υπάρχει το VDSL), η το οτιδήποτε.... Δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα αυτά... (Και μην κρύβουμε ότι είμαστε τορρεντάκηδες... Όλοι λίγο πολύ το χρησιμοποιούμε... το βλέπω λίγο οξύμορο, να δηλώνουμε πολλοί, αχ  ναι, δεν είναι σωστό το τορρεντ είναι παράνομο, αλλόγιστο, και την επόμενη, να κατεβάζουμε το Sex And The City για να το δεί η φιλενάδα μας)


Μάλλον ήταν σαφής αυτοί που είναι υπέρ των caps με τον όρο torrentάκηδες. Εγώ το κατάλαβα ως, αυτοί που έχουν κάνει το torrent επιστήμη και μόνος σκοπός της DSL τους είναι η πειρατεία νυχημερόν με το γαϊδουρομηχάνημα.

Εγώ και αρκετοί γνωστοί μου, ανήκουμε στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που δεν ξεσκίζουν την σύνδεσή τους. (Γιατί απλά το ξεπεράσαμε/βαριόμαστε/δεν έχουμε χρόνο/w/e) Και είναι τουλάχιστον άδικο για όλους εμάς να μπαίνουμε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με αυτόν που σκοπός του είναι να βαράει κόκκινα η γραμμή του.

Believe it, υπάρχουν πολλές κατηγορίες χρηστών, όχι μόνο πειρατές και μη. Υπάρχουν και πειρατές (σαν κι εμένα) που ναι μεν θα κατεβάσουμε μια ταινία που και που, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν προσθέτουμε στο πρόβλημα της αλόγιστης χρήσης. Σε αυτούς τους χρήστες, ένα online store σε λογικές τιμές με direct download από τις δισκογραφικές/hollywood χωρίς DRM θα έκανε θαύματα για το πρόβλημα του bw. Γιατί πίστεψέ με, o KυρMήτσοςONιούφης δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να μπει στη λογική ότι δίνω 3-4 ευρώ να αγοράσω ταινία από το internet. But I'll be damned αν είναι να του προτείνω να αγοράσει ταινία με DRM που θα του γυρίσει boomerang. Και δεν θα το προτιμήσω ο ίδιος, παρόλο που δίνω αρκετά για ενοικίαση DVD. =)

----------


## DaveMurray

το cap είναι φίμωση, και περιορισμός, και μέθοδος για να με πιέζουν όποτε θέλουν για να οικονομήσουν... όχι ευχαριστώ... Ας βρουν περισσότερο bw, αν όχι, να βρούν άλλη λύση... Cap ποτέ δεν θα δεχθώ...




> Και γιατί πρέπει να μπεί κόφτης; Μπορεί να θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι νόμιμο, από τον δικό μου pc, πχ ένα προσωπικό web site(πχ όταν υπάρχει το VDSL), η το οτιδήποτε.... Δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα αυτά...


στην περίπτωση όταν έρθει το πολυπόθητο VDSL μου απαγορεύεται με το cap να χρησιμοποιήσω τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό, για να φτιάξω κάτι απολύτως ΝΟΜΙΜΟ και προσωπικό... Όχι στο Cap, ναι στην πίεση για ανεύρεσης λύσης η περισσότερου bw...




> με αυτόν που σκοπός του είναι να βαράει κόκκινα η γραμμή του


άλλωστε για αυτό πληρώνει, για να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή του όπως επιθυμεί.... Κάντο και εσύ, αλλά όπως έχεις εσυ δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις την γραμμή σου, έτσι έχουν και αυτοί... γιατί και οι οι ίδιοι θα μπορούσαν να νιώθουν το εξης "ισότητα; χμ ναι σισότητα, μου στερούν εμένα δικαιώματα, επείδη κάποιοι ενοχλούνται..." το πρόβλημα του bw δεν είναι των χρηστών είναι των εταιρείων... Ας βρούνε την λύση εκείνες.....

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι ούτως η άλλως προς τα εκεί οδεύει το πράγμα. Την μεγάλη ζημιά, απο άποψη προσπάθειας να κοντρολάρουν το ιντερνετ το κάνουν οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες και λιγότερο οι εταιρίες κινηματογράφου. Οι εταιρίες κινηματογράφου βασικά θέλουν για ένα διάστημα απο την κυκλοφορία μιας νέας ταινίας, και για ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, να μην κυκλοφορεί, ώστε να βγάλουν τα box office τους απο την διανομή. Και πλέον μέσα σε ένα εξάμηνο το πολύ βρίσκεται και στα βίντεο κλαμπ. Και σε 1-2 χρόνια το παίρνεις το dvdάκι τσάμπα με την εφημερίδα σου. Αναλογικά να το σκεφτείς οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες με μικρότερο κόστος ανα παραγώμενο cd (μια ταινία πιάνει πλέον εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια δολλάρια κόστος), προσπαθούν με νύχια και με δόντια να προστατέψουν το περιεχόμενό τους. Γιατί η ειδοποιός διαφορά ειναι μία. Την ταινία θα την δείς μια φορά, άντε δυο. Πολύ σπάνια περισσότερες, ακόμη και εαν είναι κάποια κλασσική του είδους. Την μουσική όμως την ακούς συνέχεια, την βάζεις στο mp3player, στο κινητό, στον υπολογιστή, και μπορεί η ίδια να παίζει για χρόνια. Γιαυτό σκίζονται τόσο πολύ οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες. Και για αυτό τον λόγο προβλέπω ότι πολύ σύντομα το video on demand θα είναι κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο και σε καλές τιμές (ίσως οχι Ελλάδα όπως συνήθως με όλα τα πράγματα). 

Εαν προχωρήσει το VoD (Video on Demand), και σε καλές τιμές, θα έχει τρομακτική εξάπλωση. Και αυτό γιατί θα μπορεί να πάει σε HD κάτι που με τα δισκάκια θα αργήσει (σιγά μην αλλάξουν τα βιντεο κλαμπ τα δισκάκια τους όσα έχουν με BlueRay HD. Το πολύ πολύ να αγοράζουν και μερικά καινούργια σε HD). Αρα πρώτα απο όλα το HD μόνο μέσω Ιντερνετ θα περάσει. Επειτα θα είναι σημαντικά πιο εύκολο, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα νοικιάστηκε κλπ κλπ, που σημαίνει premium price σε video rental περισσότερο απο όσο γίνεται σήμερα, περισσότερο ενεργή συμμετοχή των κινηματογραφικών εταιριών (άμεσα κέρδη, όχι όπως τώρα με τα βίντεο κλαμπ) κλπ κλπ. Ο λόγος που δεν προχωρά είναι οι υποδομές πρώτα απο όλα, και φυσικά να προχωρήσουν σε κάτι κοινό όλες οι εταιρίες που να τους διασφαλίζει τα έσοδα (κρυπτογράφηση, ασφάλεια, DRM κλπ κλπ).

@DaveMurray Δεν μπορούν να βρούν περισσοτερο bw με τις τιμές αυτές. Το έχουμε δείξει το σενάριο ότι είναι πρωτίστως οικονομικό. Είσαι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσεις πολύ περισσότερα ευρώ για περισσότερο bw και καλύτερη ποιότητα; Αυτό που ίσως δούμε στο μέλλον ειναι διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσίες. Μπορεί να δούμε πακέτα με καλύτερο contentio ratio, με εγγυημένο ελάχιστο bw κλπ, αλλά με άλλο κόστος. Κάποια στιγμή εαν αρχίσει κάποιος πάροχος να δίνει κάτι διαφορετικό, που όμως θα τραβήξει την αγορά, θα το κάνουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι. Μέχρις στιγμής αυτό που τραβά ειναι νούμερα πχ 24Mbps και τίποτα άλλο όσον αφορά ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά σύνδεσης.

----------


## c4lex

> το cap είναι φίμωση, και περιορισμός, και μέθοδος για να με πιέζουν όποτε θέλουν για να οικονομήσουν... όχι ευχαριστώ... Ας βρουν περισσότερο bw, αν όχι, να βρούν άλλη λύση... Cap ποτέ δεν θα δεχθώ...
> 
> στην περίπτωση όταν έρθει το πολυπόθητο VDSL μου απαγορεύεται με το cap να χρησιμοποιήσω τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό, για να φτιάξω κάτι απολύτως ΝΟΜΙΜΟ και προσωπικό... Όχι στο Cap, ναι στην πίεση για ανεύρεσης λύσης η περισσότερου bw...
> 
> άλλωστε για αυτό πληρώνει, για να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή του όπως επιθυμεί.... Κάντο και εσύ, αλλά όπως έχεις εσυ δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις την γραμμή σου, έτσι έχουν και αυτοί... γιατί και οι οι ίδιοι θα μπορούσαν να νιώθουν το εξης "ισότητα; χμ ναι σισότητα, μου στερούν εμένα δικαιώματα, επείδη κάποιοι ενοχλούνται..." το πρόβλημα του bw δεν είναι των χρηστών είναι των εταιρείων... Ας βρούνε την λύση εκείνες.....


Ναι βρε, δεν είμαι υπέρ των caps.  :Razz: 

Πρέπει να αλλάξουν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους. Εγώ βρίσκω την υπέρογκη χρέωση της 24άρας (χωρίς TS και caps) σαν έναν καλό συμβιβασμό, μέχρι να βρουνε τα κονδύλια να αναβαθμιστούνε οι ISP. 

Απλά, για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο πάλι, νομίζω ότι θα προχωρήσουν σε ένα μοντέλο που μεγιστοποιεί τα κέρδη τους και όχι τις δικές μου ελευθερίες. Άσε που δεν μου φαίνεται και παρατραβηγμένο το σενάριο ότι η "κρίση" αυτή είναι τεχνητή.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο χεχε... Σίγουρα κάτι μαγειρεύουν...

----------


## pstratos

Για δείτε εδώ :  http://www.eett.gr/nopencms/opencms/...ityIndicators/

Πρέπει οι πάροχοι να παρουσιάζουν δημόσια τους δείκτες ποιότητάς τους....

----------


## SfH

> Για δείτε εδώ :  http://www.eett.gr/nopencms/opencms/...ityIndicators/
> 
> Πρέπει οι πάροχοι να παρουσιάζουν δημόσια τους δείκτες ποιότητάς τους....


Εάν αναφέρεσαι στους Bxx δείκτες που δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι αρκετοί ISPs ξεκινήσανε τις μετρήσεις σχετικά πρόσφατα. Πιστεύω θα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα τους στο άμεσο μέλλον.

Οι περισσότεροι Hxx νομίζω είναι ήδη διαθέσιμοι στα sites των παροχών.

----------


## Kernel panic

Διάβασα όλα τα posts(σχεδόν)απο αυτό το Thread. 
Λοιπόν θα ανακεφαλαιώσω τονίζοντας μερικά (που θεωρώ σημαντικά ) σημεία

Ναι στην ενημέρωση τον χρηστών ( πως δουλευει το ιντερνετ,ISP... κλπ)
Ναι στους δείκτες ποιότητας  στις εταιρείες (να ξέρουμε τι αγοράζουμε)

Ναι στην  αυξήση του bandwidth , αυξηση της ποιότητας των γραμμών.
Ναι στο να πέφτουν οι τιμές καθώς αυξάνονται οι πελάτες (καθώς έτσι πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον!!!)
Ναι στην πλήρη εισαγωγή των νέων τεχνολογιών στην εκπαίδευση
Ναι στις νέες τεχνολογίες όπως VDSL2 καιάλλες(βλέπεhttp://jpap.andriopo.ulos.org/ 
Ναι στο μικρό connection ratio.
Ναι στην τεχνολογία p2p klp...
Ναι στην απεριόριστη χρήση του ίντερνετ αλλά όχι στην αλόγιστη
Ναι στις ευέλικτες και έξυπνες λύσεις αλλά όχι στις απατεωνιές εταιριών
Όχι στα caps (cups)!!!
Όχι στο traffic shaping.
Όχι στην ipTv και Voip σαν ξεχωριστές και μοναδικές τεχνολογίες
Όχι στην εξαπάτηση του καταναλωτή

 του μπί κοντίνουιντ ... :One thumb up:

----------


## gatoulas

> Όχι στα caps (cups)!!!


Και θα τυπώνουμε μετά τώρα που συνηθίσαμε στα εύκολα :P
(CUPS: Common UNIX Prinitng System)

----------


## DOA

Μέχρι πρόσφατα είχα μια ποταπή 768Kb/s την οποία την δούλευα σχεδόν 24/7 για μήνες, μέχρι που έφτασα σε ένα σημείο όπου δεν κατέβαζα torrent για μέρες γιατί πολύ απλά ότι με ενδιέφερε το είχα ήδη και πιά έπαιρνα μόνο επεισόδια σειρών όταν έβγαιναν.
Εδώ και κανα-δυό μήνες έχω ανεβεί σε 6-7MBit και πια κατεβάζω ταινίες και σειρές πιό γρήγορα απ' ότι μπορώ να τις δω. Πιό πολύ ώρα θα παιρνε να τις κάνω stream και να τις δω κατευθείαν...
Η γραμμή λοιπόν πολύ σπάνια δουλεύει στο maximum παρότι είμαι άτομο που έχω κατεβάσει τα terrabyte. Αυτό που θα θελά να ρωτήσω λοιπόν είναι.. τι ακριβώς κατεβάζετε όλοι και είναι οι γραμμές στο maximum?  :Thinking:  Με μια 24MBit δεν έχει αρκετές ώρες η ημέρα να καταναλώσεις αυτό που κατεβάζεις. Εκτός και άμα έχεις κάποιο κόλλημα βεβαίως και κατεβάζεις ταινίες σε DVD μορφή...

----------


## anon

Oχι DVD. HD 1980 x 1024 p σε original ripped, όχι μαιμουδιές με Divx κλπ, μην τυχόν χαθεί κανα pixel. Μιλάμε ταινία και 20+GB. Τέτοια κατεβάζουν τώρα τα παλικάρια, και γίνεται χαμός.

----------


## droulas13

καλα οχι και 20+ γκιγκα ταινια μην το ξεφτιλιζουμε. Αλλα οι HD ταινιες θελουν μεσο ορο τα 8 γκιγκα τους και τωρα που οι lcd μεγαλες τηλεορασεις και τα media players εγιναν της μοδας λογικο ειναι να κατεβαζεις και πολυ hd. Πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι πρεπει να εχουν το νετ πιο πολυ ομως για upload παρα για download.

----------


## duende

το hd μας μαρανε..δεν φτανει δηλ ενα dvd image?
ενταξει, δικαιωμα του καθενος πως θα αξιοποιει τη γραμμη του, αλλα ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο να κατεβαζεις 10 και 20 γιγα images..
μη χαθει κανα pixel, οπως ειπε και ο anon..

----------


## albatross

> Oχι DVD. HD 1980 x 1024 p σε original ripped, όχι μαιμουδιές με Divx κλπ, μην τυχόν χαθεί κανα pixel. Μιλάμε ταινία και 20+GB. Τέτοια κατεβάζουν τώρα τα παλικάρια, και γίνεται χαμός.


Υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι; :Thinking:  Εγω ακόμα με 1Μbit είμαι και δεν σκέφτομαι να ανέβω, ούτε 24/7 κατεβάζω (ποτέ δεν έχω αφήσει το pc ανοιχτό το βράδυ ή όταν λείπω) και πάλι βολευομαι.

----------


## anon

και εγώ με ένα ήμουν. Δεν καταναλώνω ούτε καν 1 GB τον μήνα! Αλλά σέρνεται, και για να φορτώσει μια σελίδα του ADSL έκανε αρκετά. Τώρα θα πάω μάλλον στα 8 (φοιτητικό). Η' θα το κόψω τελείως, λένε ότι θα δώσουν δωρεάν ασύρματο στον δήμο. βλέποντας και κάνοντας....

----------


## droulas13

> το hd μας μαρανε..δεν φτανει δηλ ενα dvd image?
> ενταξει, δικαιωμα του καθενος πως θα αξιοποιει τη γραμμη του, αλλα ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο να κατεβαζεις 10 και 20 γιγα images..
> μη χαθει κανα pixel, οπως ειπε και ο anon..




απο το να κατεβασεις 4 giga dvd image, 10 φορες καλυτερα να κατεβασεις 4 giga 720p hd. Πολυ ανωτερη ποιοτητα.

----------


## sonic

Από το να κατεβάσεις μια σαβούρα 4 γιγα, καλύτερα 4 σαβούρες 700 μέγα :Razz:

----------


## anon

Καλά, το να μην κατεβάσετε σαβουρες το αποκλειουμε τελείως;;;;;;

Κατα το Γνώθις σεαυτόν => Γνώθις to be downloaded  :Laughing:

----------


## mrsaccess

Από το να κατεβάσεις τέσσερις σαβούρες 700MB καλύτερα να κατεβάσεις δέκα σαβούρες 4GB!  :Razz:

----------


## albatross

> Από το να κατεβάσεις τέσσερις σαβούρες 700MB καλύτερα να κατεβάσεις δέκα σαβούρες 4GB!



*Spoiler:*




_"Why make trillions when we can make...BILLIONS?"_

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  sorry δε μπορούσα ν' αντισταθώ.

----------


## mrsaccess

[action=mrsaccess]μόλις βρήκε την επόμενη σαβούρα για την queue του!  :ROFL: [/action]

----------


## simosmme

βασικά έχουμε μια λίμνη όπου μπορούμε να πιούμε όλοι νερό, 

ένας πίνει με το ποτήρι κι άλλος φέρνει βυτιοφόρο και τραβάει...

προσωπικά λοιπόν θεωρώ ότι η αλόγιστη χρήστη θα ωθήσει αργά ή γρήγορα τις εταιρείες να θέσουν όρια στο "απεριόριστο". Στις ΗΠΑ ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να το κάνουν. 

Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα πριν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει οι ISP να αυξήσουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι μας φταίνε μόνο αυτοί που κατεβάζουν ταινίες... 

η κατάσταση τα ΣΚ είναι τραγική, πριν από δύο μήνες η ταχύτητα γονάτιζε με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να δουλέψω.

----------


## albatross

Ναι αλλά φαντάσου να έρθει κάποιος με κουτάλι και να σου πει να πετάξεις το ποτήρι σου... :Wink:

----------


## anon

Πριν τα ποτήρια, θα πρέπει να μπεί περιορισμός στα βυτιοφόρα. Μετά βλέπουμε. Εναλλακτικά, ένα σενάριο διαφορετικής τιμολόγησης, όχι με βάση το bandwidth (γιατί είναι πλασματικό τελείως και ευτυχώς έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αντιληπτό), αλλά με βάση τον όγκο και την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας θα ήταν καλύτερο, όπως αυτό που πρότεινε ο Νεκτάριος. Μια άλλη λύση ειναι να περιμένουμε το FTTH και να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## albatross

> Πριν τα ποτήρια, θα πρέπει να μπεί περιορισμός στα βυτιοφόρα. Μετά βλέπουμε. Εναλλακτικά, ένα σενάριο διαφορετικής τιμολόγησης, όχι με βάση το bandwidth (γιατί είναι πλασματικό τελείως και ευτυχώς έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αντιληπτό), αλλά με βάση τον όγκο και την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας θα ήταν καλύτερο, όπως αυτό που πρότεινε ο Νεκτάριος. Μια άλλη λύση ειναι να περιμένουμε το FTTH και να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα.


To πρόβλημα είναι όπως λες ότι προσπαθούν να εξυπηρετηθούν πολλών ειδών χρήστες με ένα τρόπο. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα των παρόχων όμως. Κάποιος θέλει να παίζει παιχνίδια, κάποιος να κατεβάζει, κάποιος να μιλάει σε voip κλπ. Εφαρμογές που για να δουλέψει η μια πρέπει να "χαντακωθεί" η άλλη. Και οι μεν, και οι δε έχουν δικαίωμα να εξυπηρετηθούν. Για την ώρα όποιος θέλει να αποφύγει τα βυτιοφόρα μπορεί να πάει σε μια σύνδεση μικρότερη... Δε χρειάζεσαι 24 Mbit για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Μια χαρά γίνεται και με 4.

Edit: [ Για μένα τουλάχιστον, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έχω μείνει στο 1Mbit, ενώ θα μπορούσα με 3 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα να πάω στα 2 (αν και τώρα θα με πάνε με το ζόρι.) ]

----------


## simosmme

> Ναι αλλά φαντάσου να έρθει κάποιος με κουτάλι και να σου πει να πετάξεις το ποτήρι σου...


xaxa! καλό! η αλήθεια είναι ότι εμένα ο περιορισμός του bandwith με αγχώνει, από τη μία δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες και τραγούδια αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω τη χρήση που κάνω στο ίντερνετ και δεν είμαι μέσος χρήστης (πχ. όταν κάθεσαι 12 ώρες στο ίντερνετ και κάνεις browsing, δεν μπορείς να συγκριθείς με κάποιον που διαβάζει απλά ειδήσεις και στέλνει email 1 ώρα την ημέρα). 

δεν ξέρω πως θα γίνει ο μετριασμός πάντως θεωρώ ότι η αυτορύθμιση μπορεί να ελαττώσει την εξωτερική παρέμβαση. 

να πω κι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, πάλι άσχετο, η βιομηχανία των τσιγάρων έχασε τον έλεγχο στην προώθηση του προϊόντος, τσάντισε αρχές και καταναλωτές και της έβαλαν θηλιά στο λαιμό. 

αντιθέτως η βιομηχανία των ποτών έπραξε πιο έξυπνα, αυτορυθμίστηκε κι έτσι απέφυγε τα βαριά μέτρα. 

πρέπει λοιπόν, για να μην έρθουν εξωγενείς παράγοντες κι αρχίσουν το "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι", να αυτορυθμιστούμε... τώρα τι σημαίνει αυτό και πως θα γίνει, πρόκειται για μια τεράστια συζήτηση...

----------


## midnightsun

> Πριν τα ποτήρια, θα πρέπει να μπεί περιορισμός στα βυτιοφόρα. Μετά βλέπουμε. Εναλλακτικά, ένα σενάριο διαφορετικής τιμολόγησης, όχι με βάση το bandwidth (γιατί είναι πλασματικό τελείως και ευτυχώς έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αντιληπτό), αλλά με βάση τον όγκο και την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας θα ήταν καλύτερο, όπως αυτό που πρότεινε ο Νεκτάριος. Μια άλλη λύση ειναι να περιμένουμε το FTTH και να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα.


Λογικό ακούγεται, αλλά πραγματικά το θέλουν οι εταιρίες ; Δεν θα τραβά σαν κράχτης όπως το «απεριόριστο» τώρα.

----------


## nanas

Είδατε την είδηση με τη Σουηδία;;;

----------


## Smilingboygr

1. Η σίγουρη εξέλιξη μας.. από pstn σε adsl .. πέρα της ταχύτητας.. ήταν ότι αντί να είσαι με το ρολόϊ και να μετράς πόση ώρα είσαι μέσα, μην σου έρθει πολλά στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ.. τώρα ειδικά εμείς στους ιδιώτες, δίνουμε 20ευρώ για ίντερνετ.. και είτε μπεις 1 ώρα τον μήνα είτε ΟΛΟΝ τον μήνα είναι η ίδια χρέωση.. αυτό σίγουρα είναι εξέλιξη.. !!!

2. Απο την άλλη .. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δίκιο έχουν τα παιδιά που λένε το μόνο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να γίνει σοββαρή αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές.. 
πχ όποτε σε έναν δρόμο ανοίγουν κάτι τρυπάρες για νερό ή ΔΕΗ ή φυσικό αεριο.. ας το εκμεταλεύονται .. και να βάζουν και οπτικές ίνες.. 
πως στο Βέλγιο που πήγα το 2004.. είχε και ο καθένας .. οπτικές ίνες;!! .. 

Εγώ με HOL double play πληρώνω 24mb, το ρούτερ συγχρονίζεται στα 19, και το speedtest.net.. δίνει πραγματικό 12mbit/sec.. 
είμαι πάνω από την βάση.. 
με δωρεάν αστικά υπεραστικά.. ενώ πριν δίναμε στον πΟΤΕ μέχρι και 200-300ευρώ το δίμηνο .. τώρα με ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία (2 γραμμές) δίνουμε 40/μήνα.. 

πας μετά ρε και ξαναεμπιστεύεσαι το δημόσιο; πως; 
και πάνε στην δουλειά μου, με 2 μήνες κατοχή υπολογιστή στην ζωή τους... να μου λένε.. για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ η καλύτερη... 
και μεις που μπαίνουμε πάνω από 10 χρόνια.. τι κάνουμε;.. (την εποχή που έκανε στα ίντερνετ καφέ έως και 6ευρώ η ώρα.. ουφ.. εκεί έμαθα και έγραφα γρήγορα!!) 

Να δωξάζουμε τον Θεό που έχουμε 24ωρο.. για φαντάσου να άφηνες την pstn 24ωρες ανοιχτή;.. 
Θα γινόταν η σούφρα σου...

----------


## lewton

> 1. Η σίγουρη εξέλιξη μας.. από pstn σε adsl .. πέρα της ταχύτητας.. ήταν ότι αντί να είσαι με το ρολόϊ και να μετράς πόση ώρα είσαι μέσα, μην σου έρθει πολλά στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ.. τώρα ειδικά εμείς στους ιδιώτες, δίνουμε 20ευρώ για ίντερνετ.. και είτε μπεις 1 ώρα τον μήνα είτε ΟΛΟΝ τον μήνα είναι η ίδια χρέωση.. αυτό σίγουρα είναι εξέλιξη.. !!!
> 
> 2. Απο την άλλη .. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δίκιο έχουν τα παιδιά που λένε το μόνο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να γίνει σοββαρή αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές.. 
> πχ όποτε σε έναν δρόμο ανοίγουν κάτι τρυπάρες για νερό ή ΔΕΗ ή φυσικό αεριο.. ας το εκμεταλεύονται .. και να βάζουν και οπτικές ίνες.. 
> πως στο Βέλγιο που πήγα το 2004.. είχε και ο καθένας .. οπτικές ίνες;!! .. 
> 
> Εγώ με HOL double play πληρώνω 24mb, το ρούτερ συγχρονίζεται στα 19, και το speedtest.net.. δίνει πραγματικό 12mbit/sec.. 
> είμαι πάνω από την βάση.. 
> με δωρεάν αστικά υπεραστικά.. ενώ πριν δίναμε στον πΟΤΕ μέχρι και 200-300ευρώ το δίμηνο .. τώρα με ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία (2 γραμμές) δίνουμε 40/μήνα.. 
> ...


Η αναφορά που κάνεις στο Βέλγιο ακυρώνει κάθε τι που γράφεις. Είναι η χώρα με τα πιο περιοριστικά caps στην Ευρώπη, ή η δεύτερη χειρότερη πίσω από την Ιρλανδία (αυτές οι δύο πρωτοπορούν στα caps).

Μην πιστεύεις κάθε τι που σου σερβίρει κάποιος Βέλγος (ή μη Βέλγος κάτοικος Βελγίου) γνωστός σου.
Μπορεί να λέει ψέμματα (απίθανο), μπορεί και απλά να μην ξέρει τι λέει (διόλου απίθανο).  :Wink:

----------

